# Sigma GPS Rox 12.0 Sport



## Betzel (18. Juni 2018)

@SIGMA-Support

Ich habe vor kurzem eine Sigma Rox 12.0 gekauft und jetzt schon verschiedene malen damit gefahren. Auf diese Weise möchte ich eine mögliche Verbesserung vorschlagen. Die angezeigte Karte ist sehr klein, wenn Sie 3 weitere Bildschirme neben dieser Karte zeigen möchten. Ist es nicht möglich, die Karte auf den gesamten Bildschirm zu stellen und dann in jeder Ecke Daten wie z.B. HF, gefahrener Abstand und Trittfrequenz in einer Kontrastfarbe über die Karte zu setzen / zeigen?

Und wie sieht es aus mit die Bluetooth function und eine Verbindung zum Handy? Gleich wie bei der Rox 11.0?


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (19. Juni 2018)

Eine Bluetoothverbindung zum Smartphone würde ich auch begrüßen!
Was mir auch noch fehlt, bei meinem alten BC 23.16 gab es die Funktion einer Leistungungsmessung, mir ist bewusst dass es nur ein errechneter Wert, und nicht hundert Prozent genau ist, aber wenn man so eine Spielerei hatte, hätte ich sie auch gerne wieder!
Ansonsten bin ich bis jetzt recht zufrieden damit!
Zur Montage am Lenker würde ich mir noch eine Halterung wünschen die 2 bis drei Millimeter höher baut als die mitgelieferte, bei mir streift beim eindrehen der Computer leicht an der Klemmung vom Lenker/Vorbau!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT97 (19. Juni 2018)

Ich würde es begrüßen, wenn der Support bzw. das Marketing sich mal zu dem, was noch kommt, äußern würde. Ich kann ja verstehen, dass man seine fertige Hardware zeitnah in den Markt bringen will, auch wenn das "drumrum" noch nicht zu hundert Prozent fertig ist, aber dann doch bitte mit ein bißchen mehr Kommunikation bez. kommender Features, die man im Jahr 2018 bei so einem Gerät erwartet. Wir reden hier ja immerhin über das Topmodell von Sigma. 
Ich meine hier vor allem die Konnektivität zum Handy und der Sigma Link App. Was der 11 hier kann, würde ich auch vom 12 erwarten.
Und wie sieht das aus bez. Strecken unterwegs von Komoot/GPSies vom Handy per Wifi/Bluetooth(?) auf den 12 laden?
Das soll kein Gemecker sein, aber die Informationslage ist hier doch etwas dürftig. Die Kurzanleitung hilft da auch gar nicht (Handbuch?). Und gerade wenn man großes Interesse an dem Gerät hat, ist das eher unbefriedigend.


----------



## Betzel (22. Juni 2018)

Und ein passender Glasschutz wurde auch cool sein.

Aber ich glaube @SIGMA-Support ist auf Urlaub....?


----------



## martinohl (25. Juni 2018)

Garmin ....die können das


----------



## martinohl (25. Juni 2018)

ein Hinweis auf  Lenkerhalterung  für z.B Canyon Ergocockpit / Aeoro Lenker : Sigma: "danke für Ihre Nachricht. Die Mitgelieferten Halterungen sind alle Baugleich. Leider gibt es von unserer Seite keine Alternative. Als externer Hersteller hat sich hier K-Edge bewährt...
Warum bietet Sigma das nicht an ?
Für mein CANYON H31 ERGOCOCKPIT, passt auch der von Canyon angebotene: 
*CANYON GARMIN MOUNT PASSEND FÜR H31, CP01, CP04 & CP06*
*Das bedeutet, Sigma und Garmin haben den gleichen Halterungs fuss ?*


----------



## Betzel (25. Juni 2018)

Warum Fragen wenn du Garmin liebst? Ist kein Thema dann.

Aber ja, die Halterungen sind baugleich. Steht auch im Artikel drin:

https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/0...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news

Zitat: "Der ROX.12 hat neben der Bauart des Displays noch eine weitere Gemeinsamkeit mit Garmins Bike-Computern: die Lenkerbefestigung ist kompatibel mit Garmin – eventuell vorhandene Lenkerhalterungen können also erfreulicherweise weiterverwendet werden."


----------



## Mountain77 (30. Juni 2018)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> APP reagiert nach mehrfachen Neustart nicht... hatte einer der Besitzer schon dieses Problem?



Beim Start heute morgen aufgetaucht. Hat jemand eine Idee zur Fehlerbehebung. Wollte eigentlich gleich die erste richtige Tour in unbekannten Gebiet unternehmen...


----------



## a-x-e-l (2. Juli 2018)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Beim Start heute morgen aufgetaucht. Hat jemand eine Idee zur Fehlerbehebung. Wollte eigentlich gleich die erste richtige Tour in unbekannten Gebiet unternehmen...



Reboot : Zunächst "EIN" für > 10 sec drücken. Dann über gleichzeitiges Drücken der "EIN"- und "HOME"-Tasten für > 10 sec neu starten, es erscheint ein recovery meue -> Reboot wählen, erster Eintrag.


----------



## a-x-e-l (2. Juli 2018)

Heute hat es an der Tür geklingelt und der Paketbote hat mir den neuen ROX 12.0 gebracht. Da gibt es diesen Gutscheindeal
bei vente-privee für fahrrad.de, womit der ROX für 299 € zu bekommen ist. Ich wurde letzte Woche schwach und bin nun early adopter .

Der Nachmittag war gerettet. Ausgepackt, konfiguriert, WLAN eingegeben und rumgespielt. Zu Größe ect. wurde schon genug geschrieben.
Ich kann damit gut leben, im Vgl. zum Edge 800 allemal. Die Verarbeitung ist gut. Ich hoffe, dass die Gummiklappen zu USB und SD Card halten.

Folg. Punkte sind mir aufgefallen:

-Gegenüber dem sieben Jahre alten Edge viel schnellere Reaktion und gutes Display. Nach sieben Jahren auch wohl
zu erwarten aber trotzdem schön... 

-Fixe Ladezeiten und Akkustand in %. Das hat beim Edge immer genervt, dass die angezeigte, sich entleerende Batterie
ein Schätzeisen war.

-Es fehlen in den Zoomstufen die "Maßstäbe". Mein Edge 800 zeigte immer einen Hinweis auf dem Bildschirm an,
welche Strecke wie viel m oder km entspricht. Das finde ich gut und das vermisse ich auch.

-Es gibt ein "Kartenmanagement" unter "Karte", womit sich weitere Karten laden lassen. Da bekam ich einen Hinweis,
dass keine Karten geladen sind und es wurden auch keine Karten angeboten. Auch ein Reboot über gleichzeitiges Drücken der "EIN"- und "HOME"-Tasten für > 10 sec brachten keinen Erfolg. Dabei ist die Lösung so einfach: Micro-SD in den Schacht und dann ging es.
Das Fehlen einer richtigen Bedienungsanleitung hätte mir eine halbe Stunde Lebenszeit gespart. So ist das als early adopter.

-Irgendwo hat jemand gemeckert, dass er bei gpsies nur den Benutzernamen eingeben muss und dann seine Touren sieht.
Er hat denn geweint wg. Datenschutz und kein Passwort ect. In Wirklichkeit ist es so, dass das Portal die unter dem Benutzernamen
öffentlich sichtbaren Touren anzeigt und nicht einen Zugriff auf die eigenen Daten bietet. Man kann also auch beliebige, öffentliche Touren anderer Nutzer anzeigen, wenn man deren Benutzernamen kennt. Ich hatte diese Funktion so verstanden, dass man sich irgendwo vor Ort in fremden Gefilden informieren kann, welche Touren es zu fahren gibt. Aber über gpsies auf dem Mobilephone könnte man das evtl, tun und
dann den Track zum ROX schicken.

Die einzelnen Bildschirmseiten mit Anzahl Funktionen pro Seite und die gewünschten Funktionen kann man sich frei zusammenbasteln.

- Höhenprofil: Die Skalierung ist irgendwie fix, schade. Finde ich nicht gut. Ändert sich hoffentlich.

-Der Bildschirm scheint die Darstellung ständig neu zu berechnen und da es schneller geht als bei meinem Schätzchen, wirkt der Refresh  unruhig im Stillstand.

-Es gibt eine Autopause-Funktion, leider ohne Angabe der Geschwindigkeit, ab wann die Pause eintritt.  Bitte ändern.

-Kein Routing für Strecken größer 300 km. Gut, fürs Radeln nicht so wichtig aber wenn man schnell
was schauen möchte... Konnte mein 800, langsam aber immerhin. Im Flieger mal schauen, wo man ist und wie weit Luftlinie zum Airport. Am Mopedlenker als Backup.

Alles erst mal keine Dramen, sondern Umgewöhnung. Ich hoffe auf ein baldiges Update und rege Beteiligung anderer
early adopters.

Hallo Sigma: 

Ich habe mir den ROX und nicht den 1030 gekauft, weil ich bei euch die Hoffnung habe, dass ihr nicht so bräsig 
wie Garmin euer Ding macht und was die Kunden fordern, zweitrangig ist.

Weiterhin hoffe ich, dass ihr repariert, wenn das Gerät nach zwei Jahren ein Problem hat oder der Akku schlapp macht.

Die beiden Gründe haben mich bewogen, einen ROX zu kaufen. Der Garmin wäre eine sichere Bank gewesen, 
was man zu erwarten hat und was nicht.

Nicht wundern, wenn ihr den Bericht bei rennrad-news und im Tour Forum findet. Ich streue da mal auch die Infos.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Mountain77 (2. Juli 2018)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Reboot : Zunächst "EIN" für > 10 sec drücken. Dann über gleichzeitiges Drücken der "EIN"- und "HOME"-Tasten für > 10 sec neu starten, es erscheint ein recovery meue -> Reboot wählen, erster Eintrag.



Super, funktioniert, vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (2. Juli 2018)

Kann ihn rein nur über Tasten bedienen oder geht es ohne Touchscreen nicht?


----------



## Betzel (2. Juli 2018)

Mit Tasten alleine geht ja.


----------



## a-x-e-l (3. Juli 2018)

pacechris schrieb:


> Kann ihn rein nur über Tasten bedienen oder geht es ohne Touchscreen nicht?



Definiere "bedienen": Ein, Aus, Reset, Training starten, pausieren, stoppen, Trainingsseitenwechsel geht über Tasten. Evtl mehr


----------



## pacechris (3. Juli 2018)

Betzel schrieb:


> Mit Tasten alleine geht ja.



Das ist gut, Touchscreen ist der Grund warum ich kein Garmin will


----------



## Betzel (3. Juli 2018)

Ich benütze selber am Rad auch nür die Tasten und nicht das Touchscreen. Touchscreen funktioniert aber super. Auch mit Langfingerhandschuhe (Sommer aber. Mit Winterhandschuhe wirdt es bestimmt schwieriger sein). Aber dann sind die Tasten ja da. Und die Tasten sind ja 100% besser angeordnet dann wie beim Rox 11.0. Der Rox 12.0 hat ja auch mehrere Tasten im vergleich mit Rox 11.0.

Batterie hab ich jetzt zweimal aufgeladen. 10 Uhr pro Ladegang sind sicher drin.


----------



## a-x-e-l (3. Juli 2018)

Heute durfte der ROX mal an die frische Luft. Ich habe ihn mit einem ANT+ Kombisensor von O-SYNCE und einem ANT+ Pulsgurt von SIGMA gekoppelt. Das ging problemlos. Während der ganzen Tour keinerlei Probleme, keine Hänger, kein Absturz...toi, toi, toi. Kein Displaydrehen im Stand, kein Hinterherhinken der Anzeige.

Das transflektive Display ist sehr gut, die Ablesbarkeit der Datenfelder an dem sonnigen Tag problemlos.
Die Kartendarstellung würde ich mir mit mehr Kontrast wünschen, das wurde auch in anderen Tests so bemängelt.
Das Display war ablesbar aber etwas blass und sehr feine Linien. Der erzeugte Track ist eine gut sichtbare, fette rote Linie.

Die Autopause-Funktion ist ungeschickt und wirkt nur im Stillstand. Wenn ich an eine rote Ampel rangerollt bin, hat es mehrere Sekunden gedauert, bis die aktuelle Geschwindigkeit auf Null war und dann der Stillstandspiepser kam.
Das hat sich natürlich auf meinen sowieso nicht atemberaubenden Schnitt dramatisch ausgewirkt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich werde
beim nächsten Mal den Edge und den ROX parallel ans Rad binden und vergleichen. Beim Edge ist die Autopause
auf 10 km eingestellt.

Auf halber Strecke habe ich die Routing Funktion ausprobiert und der zu fahrende Weg wird mittels einer grünen Linie
angezeigt. Ich war mit dem Crosser auf der Straße unterwegs und ich hatte keine Probleme mit falschen Anweisungen.
Der ROX piepst gerne mal bei jeder Kurve, wo noch eine Abzweigung ist, um nur richtig den Weg anzugeben.
Es wird eine Pfeildarstellung eingeblendet, die gut ablesbar ist. Natürlich habe ich meinen eigenen Weg gefahren und dann
kam die Routenneuberechnung sehr schnell zum Einsatz.

Ich habe dann mal die Stromsparfunktion getestet, die das Display ausschaltet. Die anderen Funktionen laufen weiter
und er piepst auch. Ich dachte, dass der ROX evtl. aus dem Sparmodus aufwacht aber das Display bleibt inaktiv.
Egal ob links oder rechts abbiegen, es piepst zweimal. Da könnte man evtl. optimieren im Sinne von 2 Piepser=links
und ein langer Piepser=rechts. Nur mal so ein Gedanke.

Ich hatte ein Feld mit GPS Signalqualität in meinen Datenfeldern. Meistens wurde 1 oder 2 angezeigt. Ist das jetzt
Schulnotensystem, also 1= sehr gut oder Punktesystem, also 2 ist besser als 1?

Das Höhenprofil wird angezeigt aber die Skalierung kann ich nicht anpassen, wie vor geschrieben. Das war mit dem Edge beim Abfahren von Touren immer eine gute Orientierung, wieviel Höhenmeter in den saarländischen Alpen an der jeweiligen Steilwand noch zu fahren waren...

Am Ende war ich 3h unterwegs und der ROX zeigte noch 80% Batteriekapazität an. Das ist nicht verkehrt.

Morgen will ich mal schauen, wie ich den gefahrenen Track aus dem ROX rausbekomme über die Cloud oder mit der App
und dann will ich mir auf gpsies einen Track zusammenklicken und auf den ROX laden. Das wird wohl so gehen, dass ich
ihn öffentlich unter meinem Konto auf gpsies speichere. Wie ich jetzt über gpsies eine Tour von einer anderen Person lade, weiß ich noch nicht, gpsies meckert ja, wenn ein bereits erstellter Track nochmal im eigenen Konto abgelegt wird.
Auf jeden Fall war das mal so, wie ich mich dunkel erinnere.

Und dann muss ich den Kleinen über USB an den Rechner hängen und mal reinschauen....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fazit: Er ist mehr als okay, hat aber noch etwas Optimierungspotenzial. Ich hoffe ja, dass SIGMA diese
Hinweise so aufnimmt und die Chance nutzt. Gefühlt ist es um den ROX hier zu ruhig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oenkeldoenkel (4. Juli 2018)

Hab den Rox 12.0 jetzt ausgiebig getestet, ich hatte bis jetzt noch nicht wirklich Erfahrung mit Fahrrad Navis, von demher bin ich mit der Navigation mehr als zufrieden, vorallem wenn ich es mit dem 820er von meinem Kumpel vergleiche, ist es ein Quantensprung!
Zugegeben, er liegt auch in einer preislich anderen Liga, von demher sollte man ihn eher mit dem 1030 vergleichen!

Einige Negativpunkte hab ich allerdings, wenn ich eine längere Pause einlege, verliert er das Geschwindigkeits/Trittfrequenzsignal vom mitgelieferten Duosender, ich muss dann immer erst neu verbinden!
Hab zuerst gedacht, dass der Rox sich aufgehängt hat, da die angezeigte Geschwindigkeit so träge reagiert! Ich denke aber dass er die Geschwindigkeit dann über das GPS Signal geholt hat, sobald ich  den Sensor wieder verbunden hab funktioniert die Trittfrequenz und Geschwindigkeit wieder normal.
Die Steigungsanzeige reagiert mir auch etwas zu "hibbelig", wenn ich einen Berg hoch fahre schwankt diese extrem, es kann sein dass sie zwischen 9 und 13% umher hüpft, bei gleichbleibender Steigung und Geschwindigkeit!
Ich hoffe hier liest jemand vom Sigma Support mit


----------



## a-x-e-l (4. Juli 2018)

Hi, ich hatte gestern am Ende der Tour auch eine ca. 15 min. Pause eingelegt. Sensoren waren noch gekoppelt. Welche Sensoren hast Du?
Meine Strecke gestern war flach. Die Steigung wird ja als Quotient von barometrischem Höhenunterschied und zurückgelegter Strecke gebildet. Wo warst du unterwegs? Im Wald?


----------



## GT97 (4. Juli 2018)

oenkeldoenkel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe hier liest jemand vom Sigma Support mit



Sieht leider nicht danach aus. Was ich äußerst ungeschickt finde.


----------



## pacechris (4. Juli 2018)

GT97 schrieb:


> Sieht leider nicht danach aus. Was ich äußerst ungeschickt finde.



Urlaubszeit


----------



## a-x-e-l (4. Juli 2018)

*Firmware Update verfügbar 1.18.261*

Eben habe ich via USB den ROX an den Rechner gehängt und da bietet er mir obiges Update an.
Der ROX wird mir aber nicht als USB Laufwerk angezeigt, so dass ich ggf, wie beim Edge eine
neue Route ins Verzeichnis laden könnte.

Update ist durchgelaufen und ich bekomme Firmware 35016 angezeigt. Alle Menüs sehen aus wie zuvor
und auf der Homepage vermisse ich ein Change Log. Evtl. ist es ja nur ein Stabilitätsupdate.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Auch nach Neustart bekomme ich den ROX nicht in einen Modus versetzt, dass er mir die Dateistruktur
und die eingesetzte SD-Card als Laufwerk anzeigt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gelöst: 
*
Falsches USB Kabel gegriffen, mit dem Sigma Kabel tut es..*


----------



## a-x-e-l (4. Juli 2018)

GT97 schrieb:


> Sieht leider nicht danach aus. Was ich äußerst ungeschickt finde.



Nicht jede Herausforderung kann man aus dem Stegreif lösen aber ein "Ping" ="Wir arbeiten dran" als rudimentäre Kommunikation
wäre schön. Ja, im Saarland und in der Pfalz sind die Sommerferien gestartet. Wenn der Support wirklich im Urlaub ist, warum hat man sich das angetan und das Produkt zu diesem Zeitpunkt auf den Markt gebracht? Wobei, es tut ja soweit...


----------



## Betzel (4. Juli 2018)

Bei mir ist jetzt die Verbindung zum Data Center verschwunden..... Vorher war die Kuppelung und übertragung Daten automatisch wenn Wlan da war. Jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr. Bin auch nicht mehr angemeldet....  und kann auch nicht mehr aanmelden am Rox. Ich bekomme das screen zum einloggen aber nach eingabe Benutzer und Password passiert nichts. Reboot oder Factory Reset hat keine aushilfe gebracht.....

Hat jemand eine Lösung? @SIGMA-Support ????

Jetzt muss ich das Ding zum Auslesen wieder am Rechner hangen.... grrrrrr.


----------



## Betzel (4. Juli 2018)

PS: bei mir noch kein Update im Data center.


----------



## a-x-e-l (4. Juli 2018)

Betzel schrieb:


> PS: bei mir noch kein Update im Data center.



Also ich habe die Data Center SW erst nachträglich installiert. Ich hatte den ROX über USB angeschlossen, WLAN war aktiv,
dann habe ich mit der Cloud synchronisiert und der ROX hat oben in der Leiste einen Downloadpfeil nach unten gezeigt und nach einigen Minuten kam die Meldung auf dem ROX.


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (4. Juli 2018)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Hi, ich hatte gestern am Ende der Tour auch eine ca. 15 min. Pause eingelegt. Sensoren waren noch gekoppelt. Welche Sensoren hast Du?
> Meine Strecke gestern war flach. Die Steigung wird ja als Quotient von barometrischem Höhenunterschied und zurückgelegter Strecke gebildet. Wo warst du unterwegs? Im Wald?


Ich hab den originalen duo Sensor dran, der im Bundle dabei war!
Den Brustgurt findet er immer, nur den Geschwindigkeits-trittfrequenzsensor muß ich neu verbinden!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (4. Juli 2018)

oenkeldoenkel schrieb:


> Ich hab den originalen duo Sensor dran, der im Bundle dabei war!
> Den Brustgurt findet er immer, nur den Geschwindigkeits-trittfrequenzsensor muß ich neu verbinden!!



Schau mal, ob du die neue FW bekommst. Meine Posts weiter oben. Evtl. hat sich da ja was für dein Problem getan.
Clown on: Hier sind Punkte für das Satzende, sind dir evtl. ausgegangen.................................................................
Clown off


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (5. Juli 2018)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Reboot : Zunächst "EIN" für > 10 sec drücken. Dann über gleichzeitiges Drücken der "EIN"- und "HOME"-Tasten für > 10 sec neu starten, es erscheint ein recovery meue -> Reboot wählen, erster Eintrag.


Mich hat es gestern auch mit der Fehlermeldung erwischt. 
Dank der Anleitung mit dem Recoverymodus, läuft die Kiste aber wieder. 
Beim restart kam dann auch die Meldung, dass ein Update verfügbar ist, quasi over the Air.
Irgendwelche Neuerungen hab ich keine festgestellt.


----------



## a-x-e-l (5. Juli 2018)

So, wieder einige Erkenntnisse sammeln können.

Mit einer alten Aktivität, xxx.FIT,  aus dem Edge direkt ins Verzeichnis "Tracks" auf den ROX geladen, kann der ROX nichts anfangen.
Hat mich jetzt auch nicht überrascht. Muss man über gpsies konvertieren.

Dann habe ich mir die Zypernkarte über das Kartenmenü auf den ROX geladen und dann feststellen müssen, dass der Teil mit
den British Base Arealen quasi Niemandsland ist. Die Autobahn führt in dem Bereich einfach ins Nichts, hört auf.
A6 östlich von Pissuri. Bei Google oder in gpsies mit der Sigma Cycle Map wird alles angezeigt. Wird hoffentlich
korrigiert. Evtl. ist da Zypern ein Sonderfall. Wir waren im Frühjahr für eine Woche zum Wandern, daher hatte ich die Karte
noch auf dem Edge.

Die SD Card war Voraussetzung zum Speichern zusätzlicher Karte aber auf dem ROX sind noch 2 GB frei.
Sie wird nicht als Datenträger auf dem PC angezeigt wie beim Edge 800..
D.h. so wie ich es verstehe, nutzt die SD Card nur für zusätzliches Kartenmaterial. Kein Problem, sondern ist halt so.

Ich habe mir den Spaß gemacht und meine Zypern.img vom Edge in das Verzeichnis Temporary Maps (oder so ähnlich)
auf den ROX zu speichern. Die gute Nachricht: Er verschluckt sich nicht oder stürzt ab oder hängt sich auf. Die schlechte Nachricht:
Er ignoriert die Datei. Ich habe auch nicht erwartet, dass es tut. Heißt dann aber auch, dass man z. Zt. angewiesen ist auf das
"Verwaltungsportal " von SIGMA gerendertem Kartenmaterial. Einfach eigene Karten generieren mit anderen Prioritäten wie
Kontrast, Strichstärke, ect. geht erst mal nicht. Wenn die Karten sonst gut sind, kein Problem


----------



## a-x-e-l (7. Juli 2018)

Ich habe mir heute einen Track mit Zwischenpunkten erstellt direkt auf dem ROX über den Menüpunkt "Punkt auf Karte". Das geht super
und das Sahnehäubchen wäre es, wenn die Punkte nach der Anwahl auf der Karte angezeigt würden. Evtl. mit Nr., die dann zu der Liste mit Punkten einen Bezug hat. Und perfekt wäre es, wenn an der Stelle, wo man den Punkt ungefähr auf der Karte platziert haben möchte, reingezoomt würde. Dann könnte man den Punkt exakter setzen. Macht Sinn fürs Routing, wenn man den Punkt auf eine Straße setzt mit getrennten Fahrspuren. Setzt man den auf die falsche Straßenseite, gibt es ein unschönes Routing. Klar kann man selbst reinzoomen, Punkt setzen und wieder rauszoomen, ist halt umständlich.


----------



## a-x-e-l (7. Juli 2018)

Ach so, auch wenn hier aktuell keine Rückmeldung des Supports kommt in irgendeiner Weise, die erkennen lässt, dass sich Sigma
für ein Feedback der Nutzer interessiert, mache ich mal weiter mit Dingen, die mir aufgefallen sind.

Nach etwa zwei Stunden hatte ich gestern in in einem Ort auf der Hauptstrasse für ca. 10 sec Totalausfall der Sensordaten. Weder Puls, Speed oder Cadenz wurden angezeigt. Ich bin dann ins Sensormenü rein, um zu schauen, ob die Sensoren noch gekoppelt sind. Das waren sie und als ich das Menü verlassen hatte, wurden wieder alle Werte angezeigt.

Man könnte oben in der Statuszeile, wo Uhrzeit, GPS und Batterieladezustand visualisiert werden doch auch Symbole einblenden,
welche Sensoren gekoppelt sind und dass sie gekoppelt sind.


----------



## Mountain77 (7. Juli 2018)

Heute Abend gab es wohl das erste Software Update für das Gerät. Morgen Mal testen.


----------



## a-x-e-l (7. Juli 2018)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Heute Abend gab es wohl das erste Software Update für das Gerät. Morgen Mal testen.



Welche Version? 35016


----------



## Mountain77 (8. Juli 2018)

Ja, das Gerät zeigt 35016 an, ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, welche Version vorher geladen war. Ich hatte das Gerät gegen 19Uhr auf synchronisieren eingestellt, danach kam die Update Info.

Sooo, komme gerade von der Gassi Runde zurück. 
Ich war mit rund 4km/h unterwegs. 
Die nervige automatische Ruhestellung bei niedriger Geschwindigkeit ist weg.​Der Navigationspfeil funktioniert jetzt einwandfrei, kein Einpendeln in eine Ruheposition mehr.

Was momentan noch nicht klappt:
- Mein Laptop erkennt das ROX immer noch nicht über die USB-Verbindung
- Die Bildschirmsperre ist nicht sofort aktiv. Einmalig kann noch eine Funktion  durch hoch oder runter wischen
noch aktiviert werden, erst danach greift die Sperre. Die Kartenansicht ist nicht möglich.

Zwei nervige Fehler sind aber schon einmal behoben, Danke.​


----------



## a-x-e-l (8. Juli 2018)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Was momentan noch nicht klappt:
> - Mein Laptop erkennt das ROX immer noch nicht über die USB-Verbindung


Mal anderes USB-Kabel ausprobiert? Mit dem original Kabel ging es bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (8. Juli 2018)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Mal anderes USB-Kabel ausprobiert? Mit dem original Kabel ging es bei mir.


Mehrere. Vorhin noch einmal mit dem Original-Kabel probiert, klappt doch.


----------



## a-x-e-l (8. Juli 2018)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Mehrere. Vorhin noch einmal mit dem Original-Kabel probiert, klappt doch.


 Kannst du mal eine Micro_SD einsetzen und schauen, ob die als Laufwerk angezeigt wird bzw. die Anzeige des freien Speichers erhöht


----------



## Mountain77 (8. Juli 2018)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Kannst du mal eine Micro_SD einsetzen und schauen, ob die als Laufwerk angezeigt wird bzw. die Anzeige des freien Speichers erhöht


Er zeigt Laufwerk E inzwischen an, wenn auch mit einem Laufwerkfehler der repariert werden soll.. die SD-Karte zeigt der Rechner nicht an. ​


----------



## a-x-e-l (8. Juli 2018)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Er zeigt Laufwerk E inzwischen an, wenn auch mit einem Laufwerkfehler der repariert werden soll.. d
> ie SD-Karte zeigt der Rechner nicht an. ​



Die Sache mit dem Windows Hinweis, dass ein Problem mit dem Datenträger vorliegt, habe ich bei allen Geräten, die ich über USB anhänge.
Gibts beim ROX auch. Und wird bei dir auch ein freier Speicher von rund 2 GB angezeigt, wenn du keine Karte installiert hast, außer
denen, die im Auslieferungszustand installiert waren?


----------



## Mountain77 (8. Juli 2018)

Ich hab die alte Karte aus dem Garmin reingesteckt. Muss mir die Sache morgen noch einmal ansehen.

Ok, hab gerade die SD Karte formatiert und noch einmal ins Gerät gepackt. Wird nicht erkannt.


----------



## a-x-e-l (8. Juli 2018)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Ich hab die alte Karte aus dem Garmin reingesteckt. Muss mir die Sache morgen noch einmal ansehen.
> 
> Ok, hab gerade die SD Karte formatiert und noch einmal ins Gerät gepackt. Wird nicht erkannt.



Hmm, danke für den Test. Das scheint aktuell ein häufiges Problem zu sein. Ich bin mehr im Tour Forum aktiv:

https://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?383681-Sigma-Rox-12-0-Sport&p=5754926#post5754926


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (9. Juli 2018)

Hatte heute Kontakt mit dem SIGMA-Support wg. der Sache. Es war ein gutes Gespräch.
Leider hat es mich nicht wissender gemacht.

Es sei korrekt, dass der ROX die eingesteckte SD Karte nicht als Wecheldatenträger
nach aussen durchreicht, so dass ein Filemanager die Karte erkennt wie z.B. beim EDGE 800.
Wenn der interne Speicher fast voll belegt sei, würde der ROX selbsttätig Daten auf die eingesteckte
Karte speichern. Das könnte einige Zeit dauern.

Also habe ich dafür gesorgt, dass der interne Speicher voll wird, bis nur noch wenige MB (12 MB) frei waren
und trotzdem wurden auch nach einiger Zeit nicht Karten auf die  SD Karte überspielt.

In einem noch kommenden Update würde man eine bessere Darstellung des Speicherinhalts 
implementieren..schaun mer mal. Ich mag gerne Dinge verstehen und bisher hat das auch
meistens funktioniert, wenn auch nicht in allen Details. Hier fordert mich der ROX gerade.


----------



## Betzel (11. Juli 2018)

Ich habe jetzt auch Kontakt mit Sigma Kundenservice weil das Rox12.0 nicht mehr automatisch gefahrene Routen hoch ladet wenn es mit Wlan verbunden ist.


----------



## a-x-e-l (11. Juli 2018)

Betzel schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auch Kontakt mit Sigma Kundenservice weil das Rox12.0 nicht mehr automatisch gefahrene Routen hoch ladet wenn es mit Wlan verbunden ist.



Hatte ich vorgestern Abend auch für einige Zeit. Dann ging es zumindest, wenn ich die Synchronisierung manuell angestoßen habe.
Evtl. Cloud Server Problem?


----------



## a-x-e-l (11. Juli 2018)

@SIGMA-Support 

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sig...puter-neu-gedacht.872585/page-9#post-15369706

und folg. Beiträge, falls ihr das nicht so auf dem Radar habt.


----------



## ccpirat (16. Juli 2018)

Sieht man beim ROX 12.0 die Strava Segmente im Umfeld, den man sich nähert oder nur die bei Strava mit Stern markiert sind?


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (16. Juli 2018)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Sieht man beim ROX 12.0 die Strava Segmente im Umfeld, den man sich nähert oder nur die bei Strava mit Stern markiert sind?


Du musst die Segmente auf Strava mit dem Stern markieren, sonst geht's nicht.


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (16. Juli 2018)

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage. 

Vor ein paar Tagen hatte ich kein GPS-Signal, mir ist es eigentlich nur aufgefallen da die Höhenfunktionen alle nicht mehr gingen. 
Nach mehrmaligen Neustart, hatte ich plötzlich wird volle Signalstärke und der Fehler ist auch nicht mehr aufgetreten. 

Ich hab gedacht dass die Höhenberechnung barometrisch ist, und nicht über GPS oder lieg ich jetzt komplett falsch?


----------



## a-x-e-l (16. Juli 2018)

Hätte ich jetzt auch vermutet. Es gibt in dem Wischmenü auch den Punkt "Höhenkalibrierung" manuell bzw. automatisch.
Evtl. hängt es damit zusammen?


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (17. Juli 2018)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Hätte ich jetzt auch vermutet. Es gibt in dem Wischmenü auch den Punkt "Höhenkalibrierung" manuell bzw. automatisch.
> Evtl. hängt es damit zusammen?


Also bei mir ist es auf automatisch eingestellt.


----------



## Betzel (18. Juli 2018)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Hatte ich vorgestern Abend auch für einige Zeit. Dann ging es zumindest, wenn ich die Synchronisierung manuell angestoßen habe.
> Evtl. Cloud Server Problem?



Auf angeben von Sigma Support neu angemeldet (neuer Account) im Cloud und jetzt geht es wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Betzel (19. Juli 2018)

Im Bikepark bleibt der Rox auch wo er sein muss.


----------



## GT97 (19. Juli 2018)

Wie sieht das denn jetzt mit der Konnektivität aus? Sigma schreibt:

Direkte Anbindung zu Apps von Drittanbietern über WiFi - Strava, komoot, GPSies, TrainingPeaks
Direkte Anbindung zur SIGMA CLOUD über WiFi - SIGMA LINK App, DATA CENTER
Was heißt das jetzt genau? Kann ich unterwegs vom Handy einen Track von Komoot oder GPSies auf den Rox laden? Oder kann der Rox das direkt per Handy/Sigma Link? Geht das überhaupt oder nur zu Hause im Wlan?
Die Informationspolitik seitens Sigma lässt da viel Raum für Interpretationen. Für 400,- m.E. allerdings ein bisschen zu viel. Da wüsste ich gerne etwas genauer, was ich kaufe.


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (19. Juli 2018)

GT97 schrieb:


> Wie sieht das denn jetzt mit der Konnektivität aus? Sigma schreibt:
> 
> Direkte Anbindung zu Apps von Drittanbietern über WiFi - Strava, komoot, GPSies, TrainingPeaks
> Direkte Anbindung zur SIGMA CLOUD über WiFi - SIGMA LINK App, DATA CENTER
> ...


Von unterwegs geht gar nix, bei mir werden die Touren automatisch in die Cloud von Strava und Sigma hochgeladen sobald ich im WLAN bin.
Eine Übertragung direkt aufs Smartphone über die Sigma-Link App, per Bluetooth oder NFC, wie bei meinem BC 23.16 funktioniert nicht. 
Was mich wirklich wundert, ist das es diese Funktion nicht gibt.
Das Bluetoothsymbol ist auf der Rückseite aufgedruckt, von demher denke ich, dass eine direkte Übertragung noch nachgereicht wird.
Ich hab bis jetzt auch noch keine vernünftige Anleitung für die Kiste gefunden, was Sigma einem anbietet ist wirklich etwas dürftig!


----------



## ccpirat (19. Juli 2018)

Doch es geht mit eine Trick unterwegst.
Du erstellst mit deinem Handy einen WLAN Hotsport und logst den ROX 12 dort ein.
Und schon kannst du unterwegst alles genau so Laden wie zu Hause.

Hab ich heute selbst so gemacht, als mir ausfiel das ich die Strava Segmente noch nicht Synchronisiert waren.

Gefahren bin ich heute als Test einen Trak von Komoot.
Das Navi hat mich ca. 7km sicher an den Ausgangspunkt geleitet.
Die Route ging auch fast gut.
Aber im Navi scheint eine Frau zu wohnen, die Abbiegehinweise waren teils falsch.
Sprich es ging links und dort steht scharf rechts oder anders rum. Aber nicht immer 50/50 hat es gepasst.


----------



## GT97 (19. Juli 2018)

Genau das habe ich mir auch überlegt. Ist aber meinerseits nur Spekulation, da ich das Gerät ja nicht habe. Und das "Handbuch" ist ja nur eine Kurzanleitung.


----------



## ccpirat (20. Juli 2018)

Dafür ist mir heute aufgefallen das unterwegst nicht alle Segmente angezeigt wurden.
Ich habe jetzt mal genauer geschaut, es werden nur 30 Segmente Synchronisiert, allen anderen fallen aus dem System.

Kann man das irgendwie einstellen? So ist das ziemlich doof.


Edit:
Ich habe grad mit dem Sigma Support telefoniert.

Sehr freundlich, das Problem mit den Abbiegehinweisen sei bekannt und würde wohl mit dem nächsten Update behoben oder verbessert.

Von dem Strava Problem hatten sie jetzt wohl auch schon gehört, aber nur selten, es geht wohl bei allen um eine Zahl von Max 30 Segmenten, alles drüber verschwindet aus unerklärlichen Gründen. Wurde aufgenommen und versucht zu klären, da sie noch nicht wissen ob das Problem bei Sigma oder Strava liegt.


----------



## IndianaWalross (22. Juli 2018)

Mich würde nochmal interessieren,  ob und wie es die Möglichkeit gibt eigene POI aufs Rox 12 zu bekommen?

Ich meine es fehlt ja sogar der Hauptbahnhof vor Ort, und ich lebe immerhin in einer 80.000 Einwohner Stadt und zwar DEM Verkehrstechnischen Dreh- und Angelpunkt in SH 

Gpsies geht auch nicht? Kann mich zwar anmelden ohne PW (?!) aber er findet keinerlei Strecken von mir - müssen die etwa öffneltich sein? Gibt es da ne Möglichkeit richtig einzuloggen oder buggt das bei mir nur?

P.S: wollte eben im Hauptmenü nach links wischen - Absturz blackscreen, Startpiepston, blackscreen, 1 Minute nix dann "Sigma App is not responding" auf "ok" geklickt und seitdem Stille im Karton. Blackscreen nix tut sich mehr, an aus geht auch nicht - ???

P.P.S.: nach ca. 10 Minuten geht es nun wieder - aber ich musste alle Grundeinstellungen zur Person neu machen und alle Radprofile waren dafür nun doppelt vorhanden ???? Die Einstellungen der Profile stimmten und auch mein track war noch drauf. Alles sehr suspekt.

Gpsies sagt mir weiterhin keine Daten vorhanden oder wahlweise Benutzername falsch...

P.P.P.S: meine Tastur wenn ich irgendwo einloggen will ist auf englisch (qwerty) obwohl das Gerät auf deutsch eingestellt wurde > ???


----------



## a-x-e-l (23. Juli 2018)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Gpsies geht auch nicht? Kann mich zwar anmelden ohne PW (?!) aber er findet keinerlei Strecken von mir - müssen die etwa öffneltich sein? Gibt es da ne Möglichkeit richtig einzuloggen oder buggt das bei mir nur?



Ja, findet nur öffentliche Strecken unter deinem Benutzernamen.


----------



## IndianaWalross (23. Juli 2018)

Gott wie bescheuert ist das denn bitte?
Bei Komoot findet er meine privaten Strecken (hab ausschliesslich private Strecken überall) vollkommen problemlos. Dann braucht man doch eigentlich überhaupt garkeinen Namen bei gpsies eingeben und sie machen einfach "browse irgendwas" nur aktivieren wenn man da drauf klickt 

Aber gut, steige ich eben auf komoot flächendeckend um...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (23. Juli 2018)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Gott wie bescheuert ist das denn bitte?
> Bei Komoot findet er meine privaten Strecken (hab ausschliesslich private Strecken überall) vollkommen problemlos. Dann braucht man doch eigentlich überhaupt garkeinen Namen bei gpsies eingeben und sie machen einfach "browse irgendwas" nur aktivieren wenn man da drauf klickt
> 
> Aber gut, steige ich eben auf komoot flächendeckend um...



Komoot ist sicher mit Angabe von Benutzername und PW-oder? Bei gpsies nur Eingabe Benutzername. Nach was soll denn gesucht werden?
Standort? Sportart? Länge? HM?..... Evtl. hat es ja mit Rechten und Abgaben zu tun?


----------



## IndianaWalross (23. Juli 2018)

Ja nur warum Gpsies einfach nur so imho sinnfrei rumsuchen und bei komoot richtig einloggen? 
Warum denn nicht auch bei Gpsies einloggen und seine eigenen Sachen sehen? Aber ok, meine Smartphone App kriegt das von Gpsie auch schon nicht gesch... Hätte halt gerne bei allen Funktionen die Möglichkeit gehabt richtig einzuloggen und mein dortiges Benutzerkonto zu nutzen, das ist alles, verstehe nicht warum beim einen so beim anderen so, das ist halt meiner Meinung nach totaler Unfug.


----------



## a-x-e-l (25. Juli 2018)

Neues auf der Sigma Seite, viele FAQs:

https://www.sigmasport.com/de/service/faq/fahrrad-computer/gps/rox/rox-12-0


----------



## a-x-e-l (25. Juli 2018)

_Frage: Was bedeutet die Meldung „Strecke länger als 300 Kilometer“?

Antwort: Die Wegstrecke zum Ziel befindet sich weiter weg als 300 Kilometer._

Ich hatte ja den Wunsch, dass es FAQ gibt, ja, ja, ja...

Aber ich dachte dabei an solche Sachen:

-Wie mache ich einen Reset, wenn der Rox sich aufgehängt hat?
-Welche FW-Version ist aktuell, Changelog?
-Wie kann ich zusätzliche Maps auf SD-Karte laden?
-Kann ich eigene POI speichern?

ect...

Trotzdem vielen Dank, es tut sich etwas


----------



## IndianaWalross (26. Juli 2018)

Also im FAQ steht zumindest "nicht mit eigenem Kartenmaterial erweiterbar". Und irgendwo hatte ich gelesen dass es auch nicht erwünscht ist dass man auf die SD Karte über das Rox zugreifen kann. Bei mir klappt das auch im Massenspeichermodus egal was ich versucht habe nicht. Scheint nur als Überlauf gedacht zu sein die externe Karte 

Ich finde das sehr dämlich. Somit kann man auch nicht auf eigenen Spezialkarten tracks abfahren. Und eigene POI sind somit scheinbar auch unerwünscht. Man bleibt also auf updates von Sigma angewiesen und ist vollkommen abhängig. Wenn der Support mal eingestellt wird kann man dax Gerät dann irgendwann entsorgen offenbar oder muss mit völlig veralteten Datenbanken leben. 


Schade denn ich dachte gerade dass der Rox 12 eine Verbesserung zu den Edges darstellen würde. Scheinbar handelt es sich aber nur um einen ganz leicht verbesserten und günstigeren Edge Klon in nach dem was ich bisher so gesehen habe.

Muss ich mein eTrex wohl weiterhin benutzen für bikepacking Touren abseits ausgetretener Pfade und Straßen


----------



## a-x-e-l (27. Juli 2018)

Interessante Info aus dem Test, einfach ganz nach unten scrollen:

https://gpsradler.de/test-technik/s..._campaign=feed&pk_kwd=sigma-rox-12-sport-test

"Bei der Karte nutzt Sigma zu wenig Kontraste. In Verbindung mit der schwachen automatischen Helligkeitsregelung tut man sich bei wechselnden Lichtverhältnissen schwer die Route auf der Karte zu erkennen. 
Da muss Sigma noch mal ran! Aber auf der EuroBike habe ich bereits gehört, dass es da noch ein großes Karten-Design-Update geben wird."

Wir sind gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (28. Juli 2018)

Schön wäre es zumindest wenn Sigma mal mehr zu den vielen bereits genannten Problemen absondern würde. 
Irgendeine Reaktion, und sei es nur so ein abgedroschener Standardtext wie "das Problem ist uns bekannt, wir arbeiten bereits an einer Lösung..." wäre doch mal nett.


----------



## IndianaWalross (29. Juli 2018)

Mal eine Frage zu den Alarmen (Trinken / Essen) - sollte das piepsen? 
Bei mir tut es das nicht - hab ich den spezifischen Alarm vielleicht aus? Ich hab alles ausser Tastentöne (kann es ja wohl kaum sein?!), Zielzonenalarm (klingt auch unlogisch) und Segmentalarm (klingt irgendwie auch nicht passend) eingeschaltet.

Es ist immer doof, wenn man den Bildschirm aus hat und den Alarm dann nicht sieht. Oder gerade mal so nicht hin hinsieht weil man auf die Straße gucken sollte. Gerade bei der Affenhitze zur Zeit sollte man ja dringend regelmäßig trinken, auch wenn garkein Durstgefühl (dann ist man eh schon in der leichten Dehydrierung drin afaik) da ist. Ich tu mich echt schwer oft genug zu trinken und dann geht es irgendwann los mit Kopfweh, Kreislauf etc. Deswegen hab ich mir heute explizit den Timer auf alle 5 Minuten Trinken eingestellt um es auch wirklich dann zu tun. Aber ich schau doch nicht nonstop auf den Bildschirm, und wenn ich es eh im Gefühl hätte bräuchte ich ja den timer nicht.

Also > mach ich was falsch oder ist es Absicht dass es nur aufploppt und nix piepst? Wenn es Absicht ist, bitte überdenkt das nochmal, 2x kurz für Trinken, 2x lang für Essen oder sowas wäre äusserst hilfreich. Dankeschön!


----------



## Hembacher (6. August 2018)

@SIGMA-Support : habe die nächste längere Tour (45km, 1100Hm, Mountainbike, Hersbrucker Schweiz, Durchschnittstempo 12 km/h) hinter mir und war jetzt doch etwas genervt. Ich fahre immer nach Karte, Ausrichtung in Fahrtrichtung. Das klappt meist, wenn man über 13km/h fährt, darunter ist der Rox eine Katastrophe. Meist bewegt man sich auf dem Bildschirm von oben nach unten, oft auch seitwärts. Dadurch, dass sich der aktuelle Standpunkt im unteren Viertel des Bildschirms befindet, wird das ganze noch viel schlimmer. Eigentlich habe ich erwartet, dass der Rox aufgrund der Sensoren weiß, in welche Richtung ich mich bewege. Bitte unbedingt nachbessern!!


----------



## johnny blaze (7. August 2018)

@Hembacher 

Hmmm...kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen. Weder auf Alpentouren noch auf den Hometrails.
Und im uphill bin ich auf jeden Fall unter 10km/h 

Ich kenne es nur, dass sich die Karte etwas wild dreht, wenn man steht aufgrund der Kompassausrichtung.

Aber du schreibst ja, dass der eigene Punkt auf dem Bildschirm von oben nach unten wandert


----------



## Hembacher (7. August 2018)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> @Hembacher
> 
> Hmmm...kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen. Weder auf Alpentouren noch auf den Hometrails.
> Und im uphill bin ich auf jeden Fall unter 10km/h
> ...



Ja, leider ist das so. Auf der Karte fahre ich oft von oben nach unten bzw.von links nach rechts ☹


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (9. August 2018)

Hembacher schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support : habe die nächste längere Tour (45km, 1100Hm, Mountainbike, Hersbrucker Schweiz, Durchschnittstempo 12 km/h) hinter mir und war jetzt doch etwas genervt. Ich fahre immer nach Karte, Ausrichtung in Fahrtrichtung. Das klappt meist, wenn man über 13km/h fährt, darunter ist der Rox eine Katastrophe. Meist bewegt man sich auf dem Bildschirm von oben nach unten, oft auch seitwärts. Dadurch, dass sich der aktuelle Standpunkt im unteren Viertel des Bildschirms befindet, wird das ganze noch viel schlimmer. Eigentlich habe ich erwartet, dass der Rox aufgrund der Sensoren weiß, in welche Richtung ich mich bewege. Bitte unbedingt nachbessern!!


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (9. August 2018)

Bei mir ist es genau das gleiche, bin gerade nen steilen Anstieg hoch, dabei richtet sich die Karte, wie sie gerade Lust und Laune hat in alle Richtungen aus, ganz schlimm ist es wenn man ganz langsam im ersten den Berg hochkurbelt, da kann es sogar vorkommen, dass sie sich komplett im Kreis dreht.
Sobald ich schneller fahr wird es besser, so ab 8km/h, ab ca. 12km/h stimmt die Kartenausrichtung wieder einwandfrei.


----------



## a-x-e-l (11. August 2018)

https://www.pocketnavigation.de/2018/08/sigma-rox-12-0-im-tourentest/


----------



## chd6 (11. August 2018)

Hallo, bin neu hier. Nachdem ich den Rox 12 auch habe, interessiert mich der Thread natürlich sehr.

Neueste FW ist drauf, trotzdem verstehe ich nicht:
- Felder der Trainingsansichten stimmen auf PC und R12 teilweise nicht überein.
- Warum gibt es die Funktionen Ghostrace oder Leistungsberechnung (egal wie genau sie ist) nicht mehr.
- Abbiegehinweise sind oft falsch (liegt´s an meinen Einstellungen?)

Weiß jemand was?


----------



## IndianaWalross (11. August 2018)

Das hätteste jetzt nicht verlinken sollen. 

Am Ende ist ein Hinweis auf das neue Edge Explore - wir wollen ja noch ein Zweitgerät für unseren Haushalt (mag halt jeder gern sein eigenes haben). Und das scheint mit 250€ doch noch mehr Funktionsumfang zu bieten so wie vor allem funktionierende POI und Smartphone Connectivity etc. - so dass wir statt einem zweiten Rox 12 nun eher ein Edge Explore ins Auge gefasst haben. Vor allem nachdem ich ein 15 Minuten Video zu den Funktionen gesehen habe. Ich dachte ja der Rox 12 hätte schon extrem viele Funktionen, aber der Explore topt das Ganze nochmal dreifach 

Zumal sich hier und in anderen Foren auch irgendwie rein garnichts seitens Sigma tut, um die 1mio genannten Fehler und Ungereimtheiten mal aufzuklären - vor allem wäre mal eine einzige Antwort seitens Sigma wie "ja wir lesen tatsächlich mit und kümmern uns" schon sehr angenehm gewesen, dass man an das Rox gebunden wird. Scheint aber wohl kein Interesse an Kundenbindung zu bestehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chd6 (11. August 2018)

Ganz so ist es ja auch nicht. Speziell was die Navi-Finktionen betrifft, hat der Rox12 alles was der Explore bietet, nur halt etwas anders zu bedienen. Und das funktioniert auch, Beschreibungen dazu gibt´s auch in Videos.

Nur scheint Sigma beim Launch etwas unter Druck gestanden zu haben. Es gibt ja noch nicht mal eine vernünftige Bedienungsanleitung, von den vielen Softwarebugs und Funktionen ganz zu schweigen.  Wäre alles nicht so schlimm, wenn Sigma in irgend einer Form reagieren würde (tun sie auch auf Anfragen nicht). Da gebe ich Indian Walross recht.

Fast schon dreist ist aber in den FAQ:
*Warum werden keine Watt-Werte angezeigt?*
Zur Darstellung von Watt-Werten ist ein Leistungsmesser notwendig.


----------



## IndianaWalross (12. August 2018)

Na wir werden sehen. Ist der R2 Duo Sensor eigentlich mit dem Garmin Edge Explore kompatibel? Ich mein ANT ist ANT oder?

Haben uns den Edge jetzt mal bestellt und sehen es dann ja, aber wäre schon cool. Wenn das Explore besser funktioniert als dat Rox werde ich wohl über kurz oder lang umsteigen und meins dann weiter veräußern. Habs ja Gott sei Dank mit 15% bekommen.

Keine Antworten / Service kann Garmin auch und da weiß ich wenigstens von vornherein woran ich diesbezüglich bin bei denen.

Werden im Urlaub mal beide Geräte parallel laufen lassen und sehen dann weiter.


----------



## a-x-e-l (12. August 2018)

chd6 schrieb:


> Hallo, bin neu hier. Nachdem ich den Rox 12 auch habe, interessiert mich der Thread natürlich sehr.
> 
> Neueste FW ist drauf, trotzdem verstehe ich nicht:
> - Felder der Trainingsansichten stimmen auf PC und R12 teilweise nicht überein.
> ...



- Felder der Trainingsansichten stimmen auf PC und R12 teilweise nicht überein.-> hast du über die Sigma Cloud synchronisiert?
- Warum gibt es die Funktionen Ghostrace oder Leistungsberechnung (egal wie genau sie ist) nicht mehr.-> gabs das je beim ROX 12?
- Abbiegehinweise sind oft falsch (liegt´s an meinen Einstellungen?)-> nein, ist noch buggy bei selbsterstellten Tracks


----------



## a-x-e-l (12. August 2018)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Na wir werden sehen. Ist der R2 Duo Sensor eigentlich mit dem Garmin Edge Explore kompatibel? Ich mein ANT ist ANT oder?
> 
> Haben uns den Edge jetzt mal bestellt und sehen es dann ja, aber wäre schon cool. Wenn das Explore besser funktioniert als dat Rox werde ich wohl über kurz oder lang umsteigen und meins dann weiter veräußern. Habs ja Gott sei Dank mit 15% bekommen.
> 
> ...




Ja, ANT ist ANT.

Vergleich 1030 u. Explore:

https://explore.garmin.com/de-DE/cycling/

Explore hat keinen Höhenmesser, kein WLAN und nur etwa die halbe Akkulaufzeit
Davon abgesehen, ja interessant und wie du schrubst:

*Keine Antworten / Service kann Garmin auch und da weil ich wenigstens von vornherein woran ich diesbezüglich bin bei denen.*


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (12. August 2018)

chd6 schrieb:


> Hallo, bin neu hier. Nachdem ich den Rox 12 auch habe, interessiert mich der Thread natürlich sehr.
> 
> Neueste FW ist drauf, trotzdem verstehe ich nicht:
> - Felder der Trainingsansichten stimmen auf PC und R12 teilweise nicht überein.
> ...



Ich verstehe auch nicht warum es die  Leistungsanzeige und das Ghostrace nicht gibt, zumal das sogar bei dem bc 23.16 integriert war.
Das Ghostrace wäre jetzt zumindest im Gegensatz zum BC 23.16 wegen dem aufgezeichneten Track sinnvoll und besser nutzbar.
Falls diese Funktion nicht nachgereicht wird versteh ich die Welt nicht mehr.


----------



## a-x-e-l (12. August 2018)

oenkeldoenkel schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch nicht warum es die  Leistungsanzeige und das Ghostrace nicht gibt, zumal das sogar bei dem bc 23.16 integriert war.
> Das Ghostrace wäre jetzt zumindest im Gegensatz zum BC 23.16 wegen dem aufgezeichneten Track sinnvoll und besser nutzbar.
> Falls diese Funktion nicht nachgereicht wird versteh ich die Welt nicht mehr.



Ghostrace? Heißt, man fährt gegen sich selbst auf Basis einer vorangegangen Aktivität? 
Leistungsberechnung auf Basis Gewicht, Geschwindigkeit und Steigung? Ähnlich wie bei Kreuzotter?

Wären für mich nette Gimmicks aber ohne Windeinfluß, Haltung auf dem Rad, Untergrund ect leider ohne Wert....


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (12. August 2018)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Ghostrace? Heißt, man fährt gegen sich selbst auf Basis einer vorangegangen Aktivität?
> Leistungsberechnung auf Basis Gewicht, Geschwindigkeit und Steigung? Ähnlich wie bei Kreuzotter?
> 
> Wären für mich nette Gimmicks aber ohne Windeinfluß, Haltung auf dem Rad, Untergrund ect leider ohne Wert....



Ja genauso ist es gemeint!
Ich weiß, dass die Leistungsmessung nur ein errechneter Wert ist und deshalb nicht wirklich aussagekräftig, aber da mein alter BC 23.16 diese Funktion hatte, genauso wie das Ghostrace, versteh ich nicht warum es die nicht bei nem höherwertigen Computer gibt!
Da ich nicht auf jedes zehntel schaue, sind mir Wind- und Wetterverhältnisse relativ egal, wäre lediglich ein Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## a-x-e-l (12. August 2018)

oenkeldoenkel schrieb:


> Ja genauso ist es gemeint!
> Ich weiß, dass die Leistungsmessung nur ein errechneter Wert ist und deshalb nicht wirklich aussagekräftig, aber da mein alter BC 23.16 diese Funktion hatte, genauso wie das Ghostrace, versteh ich nicht warum es die nicht bei nem höherwertigen Computer gibt!
> Da ich nicht auf jedes zehntel schaue, sind mir Wind- und Wetterverhältnisse relativ egal, wäre lediglich ein Anhaltspunkt.



Ich kenne den BC 23.6 nicht. Daher die Frage, ob er einen Leistungsmesser koppeln und auswerten konnte? Der ROX 12 kann das und die Lösung ist zwar teuer aber immerhin recht genau. Ich als Hobbylette kann mich auch ohne müde machen.


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (12. August 2018)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Ich kenne den BC 23.6 nicht. Daher die Frage, ob er einen Leistungsmesser koppeln und auswerten konnte? Der ROX 12 kann das und die Lösung ist zwar teuer aber immerhin recht genau. Ich als Hobbylette kann mich auch ohne müde machen.



Ne, das ist ein rein errechneter Wert, braucht eigentlich kein Mensch, halt ne Spielerei. 
Ich denk mal er rechnet sich das übers Gewicht, Geschwindigkeit und Steigung aus, der Trittfrequenzsensor muß auch gekoppelt sein, sonst geht es nicht!
Ein Leistungsmesser kann nicht gekoppelt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (12. August 2018)

Jop, kein Höhenmesser - was aber für mich auch kein Weltuntergang ist, da das Edge die Höhendaten ja halbwegs anhand der gefahrenen Strecke dann versucht auszuklügeln - man hat also am Ende Höhendaten ("Integriertes GPS verfolgt, wie weit, wie schnell, wie hoch und wo du unterwegs bist") aber halt keine 100%tig genauen, kann schonmal ordentlich abweichen. Die stimmen übrigens auch an Garmins MIT barometrischem Höhenmesser auch gerne mal nicht (eigene Erfahrung).
Und so wichtig ist mir ein Höhenmesser in der norddeutschen Tifebene (ich bin eher so der Anti-Bergfan also eher nicht da unterwegs) dann nicht, dass er die 150€ Aufpreis rechtfertigen würde für mich.

Und ja kein WLAN, haben meine alten Garmins aber auch nicht und es ging auch. Zumal WLan immer der Akku-Vampir ist imho. Mit WLan ist der Akku derart schnell leer gelutscht - ist so ein bisschen wie SUV mit laufendem Motor zu tanken - machbar aber sinnlos Ist zwar ein nützliches Feature, aber ich überleb auch zur Not ohne. 

Ja die liebe Akkulaufzeit, hatte auch erst an den Edge Explore 820 gedacht (Energiesparmodus?), den hätte ich für 200€ bekommen können, aber der Bildschirm ist ja nun echt micro, das war dann doch etwas zu wenig. Zur Not reichen 12 Stunden ja für einen Tag und dann entweder ne Steckdose, Solarlader oder Powerbank dran.


----------



## Hembacher (12. August 2018)

Info zum Höhenmesser vom Rox12: bin jetzt 2x die gleiche Tour in der Hersbrucker Schweiz gefahren, 45km und mit 1100Hm angegeben. Es geht ständig bergauf/bergab, kein Anstieg über 200Hm. Der Rox hat einmal 1087 und einmal 1091 Hm gemessen. RESPEKT!


----------



## a-x-e-l (12. August 2018)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Und ja kein WLAN, haben meine alten Garmins aber auch nicht und es ging auch. Zumal WLan immer der Akku-Vampir ist imho. Mit WLan ist der Akku derart schnell leer gelutscht - ist so ein bisschen wie SUV mit laufendem Motor zu tanken - machbar aber sinnlos Ist zwar ein nützliches Feature, aber ich überleb auch zur Not ohne.



WLAN ist bequem. Ich sehe bei meinem ROX anhand der WLAN Anzeige in der Statusleiste, ob der WLAN Chip aktiv ist.
Meistens ist er inaktiv. Heute 3,5 h unterwegs, Akku vorher 100%, nachher 83%, ohne Licht, Navigation nur 0,5 h aktiv.


----------



## chd6 (12. August 2018)

Zum (vermeintlichen) Bug mit den Trainingsansichten:
Natürlich ist der R12 mit Wlan verbunden und wird über die Sigma-Cloud synchronisiert.
Die auf dem R12 ausgewählte Ansicht (Ansicht 6 Felder) wird während der Fahrt korrekt angezeigt, auf dem Display wird im großen, vertikal gestreckten Feld die Karte angezeigt. Soweit alles prima.

Synchronisiert man nun mit dem PC, erscheint im gleichen Feld die Uhrzeit. 
Auf dem PC werden wesentlich mehr Vorlagen angezeigt, die auf dem R12 scheinbar nicht abrufbar sind.


----------



## a-x-e-l (13. August 2018)

https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2018/06/sigma-rox-12-0-sport-cycling-gps-in-depth-review.html#comments
Post #179

Daniel aus Germany fragt.....


----------



## ccpirat (13. August 2018)

Mein ROX 12 ist heute abgestürzt, aus heiterem Himmel, bei normaler Nutzung.
Plötzlich stand da über das ganze Display, das die Sigma App nicht mehr arbeitet.
Nach drücken der Hometaste machte er einen Neustart und funktionierte wieder ohne Probleme.
Ärgerlich nur, alles was vorher war ist weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (14. August 2018)

Solange du nicht nen Komplettreset hast wie ich ihn hatte und danach alle Sportprofile doppelt die du dann einzeln von Hand löschen darfst - geht's ja noch 

Ne im Ernst - hallo Sigma, aufwachen? Bitte mal ein Lebenszeichen dass es euch überhaupt gibt?!


----------



## a-x-e-l (14. August 2018)

https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2018/06/sigma-rox-12-0-sport-cycling-gps-in-depth-review.html#comments

Aus Beitrag #182: Das Update wird spätestens Anfang Herbst fertig sein

Evtl. tut sich auch was in Richtung Stabilität und Datenverlust.

*EIN CHANGELOG WÄRE WÜNSCHENSWERT!!!*


----------



## MrMapei (15. August 2018)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Ne im Ernst - hallo Sigma, aufwachen? Bitte mal ein Lebenszeichen dass es euch überhaupt gibt?!


Soll ich den Thread mal ausdrucken, dort vorbei fahren und in den Briefkasten werfen? 

Vielleicht haben die ja noch gar keine Computer und können hier garnicht mitlesen


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (16. August 2018)

Vorhin war es mal wieder soweit, 
hatte die Kiste eingeschaltet und keinen GPS-empfang. 
Mehrmaliges aus und einschalten brachte keine Besserung.
Also ab in den Recoverymodus, Reboot und löschen des Cache brachten wie zu erwarten keinen Erfolg.
Hab dann in den sauren Apfel gebissen und nen Factoryreset durchgeführt, jetzt läuft die Kiste wieder. 
Hatte schonmal jemand so ein Problem?


----------



## a-x-e-l (16. August 2018)

@oenkeldoenkel 

Nein, das noch  nicht. Bei meiner Tour heute hat nach 3 h das Wischen links/rechts zum Bildschirmwechsel nicht mehr funktioniert. Der Rox hat auch nicht auf den EIN/AUS-Schalter reagiert, um die Displaysperre Ein-/Auszuschalten, über die Tasten hat es funktioniert. Nach einigen Minuten gab es nach Drücken des Ein/AUS-Schalters dann wieder eine Reaktion. Hat dann die restliche Tour problemlos funktioniert.

Zum Thema Akku: Nach 7 h Laufzeit von der heutigen Tour und vorgestern zusammen, waren noch 55% Akkuladung über. Die Tour heute über die Dauer mit Navigation. Beleuchtung ist immer aus. Der Kartenkontrast ist ein Krampf, selbst bei Sonnenlicht.

Zwischenzeitlich ist sporadisch keine Aufzeichnung der TF/Speed/HF über einige Sekunden. Kommt pro Tour 1-3 mal vor, dito TF > 200 (never).


----------



## ccpirat (17. August 2018)

Support scheint nur per TEL-Hotline und Facebook zu funktionieren.

An der Hotline gibt man sich sehr interessiert und versucht zu helfen/hilft.
Update soll angeblich Ende Sept. kommen.
Angeblich soll sich nochmal sehr viel grundlegend ändern.

Hab den Eindruck, das der Rox12 aus welchem Grund auch immer zu zeitig auf den Markt kam, scheinbar stand man unter Druck.


----------



## pacechris (17. August 2018)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Support scheint nur per TEL-Hotline und Facebook zu funktionieren.
> 
> An der Hotline gibt man sich sehr interessiert und versucht zu helfen/hilft.
> Update soll angeblich Ende Sept. kommen.
> ...



Ist doch immer so wenn was neues in der art auf den Markt kommt.
Deshalb hab ich mir auch noch keinen gekauft


----------



## kingfrett (17. August 2018)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Hab den Eindruck, das der Rox12 aus welchem Grund auch immer zu zeitig auf den Markt kam, scheinbar stand man unter Druck.



Das war beim 10 und 11 aber genauso. Und wie lange es jedesmal dauert bis ein Bugfix kommt..... Ich frag mich, ob es für den 11er noch einen Fix für die während der Tour entschlafenden Sensoren geben wird


----------



## andikue (17. August 2018)

Ich nutze den Rox 12 nun seit etwa 6 Wochen.

Viele Sachen sind super umgesetzt, andere weniger gut.

Hier ein paar Sachen, die verbessert werden sollten (keine Kritik, sondern Fehler die behoben werden sollten oder Features die integriert werden sollten):
- Die hochbeworbene Komoot Integration ist äußert dürftig. Die Routenführung einer Komoot Route ist schlecht. Ab 50 km wird zwar die Strecke noch richtig auf dem Display angezeigt, aber die Navigationbefehle sind nur noch wirr. Da ist erheblicher Verbesserungsbedarf
- Akkulaufzeit - maximal 8 Stunden werden es wohl sein - wie Sigma auf die beworbenen 16 Std kommt frage ich mich auch.
- Helligkeit und Lesbarkeit - mit Sonnenbrille ist das Display noch gut lesbar, soweit es Schwarz-weiss Felder sind. Die Karte ist nur noch bei maximaler Helligkeit etwas zu erkennen, wobei der Kontrast der einzelnen Farben ruhig etwas besser sein dürfte. Da kann man sich bei anderen Herstellen doch noch etwas abschauen.
- Autohelligkeit: Bei Sonne zu dunkel, bei bewölktem Himmel zu dunkel, im Schatten und Nachts passts
- Abstürze - hatte ich ab und zu. Ein Neustart war erforderlich. Die Daten der aktuellen Fahrt sind halt dann weg.
- GPS-Aussetzer: hatte ich ebenfalls. Es ging dann meist irgendwie schon beheben ist aber während der Fahrt super-nervig.
- GPS-Aussetzer: Wenn ich die Route stoppe und weiterfahre, ohne diese zuvor manuell per Touchbedienung fortsetze, dann kommt es oft zu diesen GPS-Aussetzern. Abhilfe brachte da nur nochmals anhalten, warten bis ein GPS-Signal gefunden wurde und dann Aktivität fortsetzen.
- Autosynchronisation. Klappt mal - mal nicht-
- Sensoren - habe ANT+ Sensoren von Wahoo und Decathlon. Diese reagieren teilweise etwas träge, werden aber sofort vom Rox12 erkannt. Kann aber auch an den Sensoren liegen. Bitte Bluetooth für Sensorenempfang freigeben
- SD-Karten Slot: nice to have - aber einen Sinn verstehe ich nicht wirklich
- Software: IOS Sigma Link... schlecht umgesetzt. Rox 12 lässt sich jetzt endlich nach einem Update Anzeigen, aber mangels Bluetooth-Freigabe oder WLAN-Freigabe der App unter IOS nicht integrieren. Bitte nehmt euch ein Beispiel an Wahoo - hier ist dies perfekt umgesetzt und verständlich
- Software PC: Sigma Data Center: Belegung des Rox12 Displays ist zwar möglich, jedoch stimmen dann ab und an auf dem Rox12 selbst die Belegungen nicht mehr. Bitte die Windows-Version umfassender gestalten.
- Kartenmaterial: Bitte Bitte Bitte kontrastreicher und andere Farbgebung zum besseren differenzieren, so dass während der Fahrt die Erkennbarkeit gegeben ist. Super wäre es wenn der Nutzer selbst die Farbgebung festlegen könnte. Eine Option für Schwarz-Weiss-Kartendarstellung oder in Graustufen wäre noch anzudenken und wünschenswert. 
- Navigationsweg: auf dem Display zu dick dargestellt. Farbe mit rot (zurückgelegt) und grün (aktuell zu fahren) passen so, genauso wie die Abbiegehinweise in dunkelrot. Vielleicht wäre es gut, den Weg nicht durchgehend grün darzustellen, sondern wie bei Wahoo, als gestrichelte Pfeile.
- Komoot: Bitte bitte bitte besser integrieren.
- Display: ist zwar insgesamt recht pixelig wenn man ein aktuelles Handydisplay gewohnt ist, jedoch gewöhnt man sich dran.
- Kompass/Kartenausrichtung: bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten dreht sich dieser recht lustig herum, so dass man vor allem innerorts kaum noch weiß wo man gerade ist und in welche Richtung die Karte gehört
- GPS Genauigkeit: teilweise fahre ich für längere Zeit neben der Strecke die ich zuvor bei Komoot erstellt hatte. Komischerweise immer rechts davon versetzt - so etwa 5 Meter und das über längere Strecken. Woran es liegt weiß ich nicht.
- Support: Bitte Sigma, bitte offener mit eurem Support, Bug-Behebung und Kundenwünschen umgehen. Hier herrscht absolute Stille von euch. Support sieht anders aus. Klar kann man nicht auf jedes einzelne Detail eingehen, doch ab und zu ein Lebenszeichen wäre wünschenswert. Genauso ein Changelog bei einem Firmewareupdate
- Release: den Rox 12 wohl in der Beta-Phase auf den Markt gebracht und die Software nach und nach nachschiessen. Wieso testet ihr nicht ausgiebig und bringt ein ausgereiftes Produkt auf den Markt?

FAZIT: Er funktioniert, aber es sind noch jede Menge Kleinigkeiten zum Nachbessern. Alles in Allem sind das sicher keine großen Sachen und dürften sich im Rahmen eines Firmwareupdates beheben lassen. Bitte arbeitet dran, geht auch auf Kundenwünsche ein und macht euren Rox 12 zu einem geilen All-Inclusive Trainingsbegleiter.

Ich würde ihn trotz der langen Liste wieder kaufen. Als Trainingsbegleiter finde ich ihn gut, vor allem die Einfachheit der Bedienung und die Verknüpfung Hardwarebedienung und Touchbedienung sind gut umgesetzt.


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (17. August 2018)

andikue schrieb:


> Ich nutze den Rox 12 nun seit etwa 6 Wochen.
> 
> Viele Sachen sind super umgesetzt, andere weniger gut.
> 
> ...


Das mit dem drehenden Kompass bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten ist bei mir auch. 
Wenn bei dir das GPS-Signal fehlt, funktionieren dann die Höhenfunktionen auch nicht mehr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andikue (17. August 2018)

da geht dann gar nichts mehr - er zieht dann eine gerade Linie auf der Route bis zu dem Punkt, an dem er dann das nächste Signal gefunden hat.


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (17. August 2018)

andikue schrieb:


> da geht dann gar nichts mehr - er zieht dann eine gerade Linie auf der Route bis zu dem Punkt, an dem er dann das nächste Signal gefunden hat.


Genau so ist es bei mir auch, nur dass er bei mir gar kein GPS-Signal mehr findet, ich muß nen kompletten Werksreset machen.


----------



## Hembacher (17. August 2018)

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Rox12 noch gar nicht richtig auf dem Markt. Es gibt ihn nur in sehr wenigen Shops zu kaufen. Amazon ist auch noch nicht selbst dabei, nur über einen total überteuerten Shop. Ich wollte ihn eigentlich in einem Bikeladen kaufen, die Sigma haben. Die konnten ihn noch nicht mal bestellen. Bin trotzem aktuell sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil. War mir aber bewußt, welches Risiko ich eingehe.


----------



## IndianaWalross (18. August 2018)

Ich hab zur Zeit das Problem dass er nach dem Start wenn ich wischen will einfach mal stumpf piepst und sich dann verabschiedet. dann nach 30 Sekunden kommt der Startscreen und danach blackscreen weitere 30 Sekunden und dann isser wieder da. Danach sind die halben Einstellungen komplett weg oder vermurkst.

Was mich viel mehr ankotzt:
Ich kann einstellen was ich will im Profil für z.B. Rennrad dass er mir sagen wir Geschwindigkeit und Distanz zum Ziel anzeigen soll. Ist auch auf aktiviert gesetzt. Das selbe hab ich zur Sicherheit bei Navigation eingestellt. Rennrad Profil ist an und dann auf der Navikarte setzt er stur über der Karte (obwohl in den configs DARUNTER eingestellt) Disitanz und Höhe. Punkt. Ist dem Gerät scheissegal was ich wo einstelle und wie aktiviere. Distanz und Höhe über der Karte. fertig. Was anderes will er nicht. Auch nicht nach Neustart etc. Wie gesagt ist alles aktiv und sieht auch in den Configs wie gewünscht aus. Sobald ich aber loslegen will. "Sigma sagt Neeeeeeeein".

Er hat anfangs auch nur 1 Minute gebraucht für eine 130km Route wo ich einfach Ziel eingegeben hab und los. Nun 5 Minuten bis unendlich für eine fertige 50km Tour ohne große Sachen...?!

Edit nach 30km Tour heute:
Das Rox wollte ums verrecken nicht da lang wo ich wollte, statt die Route einfach neu zu berechnen stellte es sich stur und wollte dass ich wende. Basta! Das Gezicke vonwegen neu routen kotzt mich langsam an.

Dann hatte das Rox zwischendurch den totalen Nervenzusammenbruch - kam mir im Sekundentakt während der Fahrt mit "Tour pausiert, Tour gestartet" und hin und her wie bekloppt. Während ich fuhr wohlgemerkt. Dazu hat es dann obwohl anfangs gestartet und nicht zwischengespeichert oder so nur 50% der Tour drauf gehabt. Rest ist irgendwo im Orkus.
Dass das Rox keine Hausnummern kann - geschenkt - ich mein wer braucht das schon in Straßen mit 200 Nummern? 
Der Sensor (R2 Duo) hatte wohl auch nen schlechten Tag. Die Anzeige wechselte lustig zwischen 22km/h und 11km/h - sobald ich nicht in die Pedale trat 11km/h und so weiter. Totaler Schwachsinn, ich bin keinen Deut langsamer geworden und mein zusätzlich montierter alter BC 16.12 STS zeigte auch konsequent 22 etc. an, auch wenn ich mal 10m gerollt bin ohne zu treten. Und ja der Sensor ist korrekt montiert, ist ja auch nicht mein erster Sensor. 
Das "sich im Kreis drehen wenn man zu langsam ist oder steht" hatte ich heute auch, war mir aber auch egal wenn ich gerade Pause mache. Soll er kreiseln, war mir dann auch egal.  Kurzzeitig hatte er auch mal das "in die falsche Richtung zeigen". War dann aber ganz plötzlich wieder weg 

Im Übrigen: Das Rox heute erm 4x komplett abgestürzt! 
Korrektur: 5x und beim 5ten Mal jetzt gabs nur beim Aufladen (Steckdose und aufladen) nen kompletten Reset des Gerätes!!!!! Will die kompletten Geräteeinstellungen bitte neu definiert haben von mir - WTF?!  Jetzt wollen sie mich wohl komplett verarschen???


----------



## a-x-e-l (18. August 2018)

@IndianaWalross 

Hmm, Garantiefall? Würde ich einschicken.


----------



## IndianaWalross (19. August 2018)

Ne, ich hab jetzt alles ordentlich vertütet, Orginalhülle drauf und fertig. Das geht retour und Basta, das ist mir jetzt einfach zu dämlich geworden. Ich wollte ihm echt noch ne Chance geben und es weiter benutzen - aber wenns nun schon beim schlichten Aufladen komplett resettet - das hat gestern das Fass zum überlaufen gebracht. 
Ich meine das ist jetzt schon x mal abgerantzt beim reinen Starten und dann wischen, einfach mal so ohne ersichtlichen Grund zwischendurch, dann 2x kompletter Reset des Geräts - und das alles in 1 Woche und bei rund 75km Touren. Das geht so garnicht. Ich bin auch inzwischen überzeugt dass ein neues Gerät da nichts anders machen wird, da ist grundsätzlich was im Argen. So ein vollkommen unberechenbares Gerät kann ich mir auf Tour weder vorstellen noch gebrauchen.

Hab mir mein eigenes Edge Explore nun bestellt. Leider sind die Silikonschutzhüllen erst in 8 Wochen oder so hier zu kriegen, aber ansonsten hat mir das bislang um Längen besser gefallen. Vor allem läuft die Technik scheinbar stabil ohne ständig wegen jedem Furz abzukacken.

Ich meine man stelle sich mal vor nach jedem Start Windows neu installieren zu müssen stundenlang, oder es speichert nur die halben Dateien, oder doppeltes Windwos plötzlich auf dem System oder so grober Unsinn. Ausserdem stinkt mir dass ich weder auf Karten noch Poi Einfluss habe, und die SD Karte völlig sinnfrei ist.


----------



## pacechris (19. August 2018)

Irgendwann wird der öffentlichen Betatest bestimmt abgeschlossen sein.......


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (19. August 2018)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Ne, ich hab jetzt alles ordentlich vertütet, Orginalhülle drauf und fertig. Das geht retour und Basta, das ist mir jetzt einfach zu dämlich geworden. Ich wollte ihm echt noch ne Chance geben und es weiter benutzen - aber wenns nun schon beim schlichten Aufladen komplett resettet - das hat gestern das Fass zum überlaufen gebracht.
> Ich meine das ist jetzt schon x mal abgerantzt beim reinen Starten und dann wischen, einfach mal so ohne ersichtlichen Grund zwischendurch, dann 2x kompletter Reset des Geräts - und das alles in 1 Woche und bei rund 75km Touren. Das geht so garnicht. Ich bin auch inzwischen überzeugt dass ein neues Gerät da nichts anders machen wird, da ist grundsätzlich was im Argen. So ein vollkommen unberechenbares Gerät kann ich mir auf Tour weder vorstellen noch gebrauchen.
> 
> Hab mir mein eigenes Edge Explore nun bestellt. Leider sind die Silikonschutzhüllen erst in 8 Wochen oder so hier zu kriegen, aber ansonsten hat mir das bislang um Längen besser gefallen. Vor allem läuft die Technik scheinbar stabil ohne ständig wegen jedem Furz abzukacken.
> ...


Da sind meine Probleme wirklich PillePalle dagegen


----------



## IndianaWalross (19. August 2018)

Ich würd jedem raten das Gerät zurück zu geben, soll Sigma gefälligst selbst ihre Betatests durchführen, und vor allem mal nen stabiles System abliefern was nicht schon beim angucken den Heldentod stirbt.. 
Entweder stampfen sie es dann ein wegen 99% Reklamationsquote, oder kriegen es halt mal gebacken. Dann kann man gerne drüber nachdenken aber mehr als 250€ würd ich dann für das Gerät auch nicht mehr hinlegen, mehr ist es einfach nicht wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus. (19. August 2018)

Ich hatte den schon bei BC im Wahrenkorb. Denke auch, dass Sigma seine Strategie in der Entwicklungsabteilung ändern und seine Hausaufgaben machen muss.


----------



## kingfrett (19. August 2018)

Markus. schrieb:


> Ich hatte den schon bei BC im Wahrenkorb. Denke auch, dass Sigma seine Strategie in der Entwicklungsabteilung ändern und seine Hausaufgaben machen muss.



Die aktuelle Frage ist doch eher, wie groß die Entwicklungsabteilung von Sigma überhaupt (noch) ist? Seit dem ROX10 habe ich immer mehr das Gefühl das sie mit zunehmender Komplexität ihrer Produkte langsam bis zur völligen Paralyse überfordert sind. Oder als säße da ein einziger Entwickler der den ganzen Fehlermeldungen gar nicht mehr hinterher kommt.

Auch das Datacenter ist ja immer noch auf dem Look and feel von WindowsXP oder früher. Und das alles passt einfach nicht zu den Mondpreisen die Sigma aufruft.


----------



## andikue (19. August 2018)

abgesehen von dem defekten Gerät von IndianaWalross bin ich aber noch zuversichtlich - vorausgesetzt die Firmware- und Softwareupdates kommen schnell, zuverlässig und sind stabil. Erstmal sollten die groben Bugs beseitigt werden, an der Stabilität gearbeitet werden und dann kann man nach und nach das ein oder andere Feature nachreichen.


----------



## IndianaWalross (19. August 2018)

Naja aber wir haben zur Zeit Sommerferien - das heisst die Leute wollen gerne ihr Produkt testen, fahren, raus aufs Bike. Zeitgleich ist bei Sigma aber wohl auch der hinterletzte Entwickler in eben jenen Sommerferien/Betriebsferien. Das sind zwei Dinge die niemals zeitgleich eintreffen sollten.

Ich weiss jetzt garnicht aus welchem Forum ich das hatte - ein Update ist für Ende September (?!) angekündigt, das ist bei obigem Zustand - nämlich jeder hat JETZT Zeit, und mag es gerne nutzen und nicht erst im Herbst/Winter (!) einfach nur unmöglich. Trifft auf mich übrigens auch zu. Hab ab Ene nächster Woche Urlaub, und dann ein Bananenprodukt im Urlaub mitschleppen, kein Bock. Wenn alle weiteren Updates bzw. Fehlerbehebungen auch alle 2-3 Monate eintrudeln, dann gute Nacht.

Ich hoffe wirklich ihr habt Glück, und da tut sich noch einiges zum besseren. Ich bin beim Rox zumindest raus. *seufz*


----------



## Hembacher (19. August 2018)

Ich bin jetzt 5 MTB-Touren (290km) mit dem Rox12 gefahren, bis auf das immer wieder auftretende Bildschirmgedrehe bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten hab ich keine Probleme. Der drehende Bildschirm kommt vom Kompass, da dieser dann wenig Genauigkeit ausweist. Lässt sich in dem Moment durch Neukalibrierung leider auch nicht ändern, da muss ein update kommen. Der Akku hält bei voller Helligkeit ca. 10h, Routing funktioniert einwandfrei. Bisher kein Absturz, Displayaussetzer o.ä.


----------



## andikue (19. August 2018)

Hembacher schrieb:


> Der Akku hält bei voller Helligkeit ca. 10h, Routing funktioniert einwandfrei. Bisher kein Absturz, Displayaussetzer o.ä.



wie machst du das?  Bei mir verliert der Akku bei voller Helligkeit in der Sunde eta 15 % Akku (grobe Schätzung). Auf Autohelligkeit sind es ca. 8 - 10 % Akku


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hembacher (19. August 2018)

andikue schrieb:


> wie machst du das?  Bei mir verliert der Akku bei voller Helligkeit in der Sunde eta 15 % Akku (grobe Schätzung). Auf Autohelligkeit sind es ca. 8 - 10 % Akku



Ich mach gar nix... Das Display ist immer an, volle Leistung, Routing per Kartenanzeige über die ganze Seite. Nach 5h Fahrt hab ich noch ziemlich genau 50%. Leergefahren hab ich ihn auch noch nicht, vor der nächsten Tour wieder aufgeladen. Ich hab allerdings keine Sensoren wie Trittfrequenz, Puls etc. Evtl. nutzt Du welche? Die ziehen bestimmt Strom.


----------



## andikue (19. August 2018)

@Hembacher....
ich nutze ANT+ Sensoren ja (Speed u. Cadence) - aber nicht auf allen Rädern. Ich habe aber beim Radwechsel in Sachen Akkulaufzeit keine Unterschiede festgestellt. 

ähmmmm... Bist du aus Rednitzhembach???


----------



## a-x-e-l (19. August 2018)

Thema Laufzeit: Ca. 6%/h Verbrauch,  Displaybeleuchtung aus, mit/ohne Navigation kaum Unterschied,
Puls-/Speed-/HF-Sensoren an und gekoppelt, Darstellung meistens Werte, selten Karte.


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (20. August 2018)

Meiner verbraucht ca. 13% Akku in der Stunde, bei automatischer Helligkeit, Puls-/Speed-/HF-Sensoren an und gekoppelt.


----------



## a-x-e-l (26. August 2018)

Hallo sigmasupport,

bin vorgestern im Nassen eine Einwegstecke gefahren. 60 min hin und fast die gleiche Strecke zurück. Am Ende fehlten fast 200 hm. Wurde hier auch schon mal festgestellt. Kein Regen von oben, Strecke war auf dem Rückweg die letzten km fast abgetrocknet. Wo liegt die Atmungsbohrung des Höhenmessers?


----------



## andikue (27. August 2018)

hat jemand Infos zur neuen Firmware (Releasedatum/Changelog)?


----------



## a-x-e-l (28. August 2018)

andikue schrieb:


> hat jemand Infos zur neuen Firmware (Releasedatum/Changelog)?



Welche neue FW meinst du?


----------



## ccpirat (29. August 2018)

Meiner fing nun auch völlig an zu spinnen.
Abstürze und Datenverlust und das innerhalb einer Tour.
Heute in Saalbach fehlten mir die schönsten Trails.

Ich habe gleich den Sigma Support angerufen. Problem sei bekannt.

Das Tritt bei Firmenware 34171 auf.

Eine neue 350.. ist verfügbar.
Nur zeigt es eine das Gerät nicht an .

Mann muss das Gerät an den Strom stecken, WLAN verbunden und warten.
Dann kam oben recht eine Pfeil nach unten. Das heißt das Gerät läd das Update. Ca 300MB.
Dann piepst der Rox und fragt ob man installieren möchte.

Hat bei mir gerade funktioniert.
Laut Sigma schafft es Abhilfe.
Ob es wirklich so ist, werde ich sehen...


----------



## Cyclingjudge (30. August 2018)

Hm, wenn ich das alles hier so lese. 
"Dreimal auf Holz klopf": Ich habe das Teil jetzt etwa drei Wochen und es läuft völlig ohne Probleme. Firmwarestand weiß ich gerade nicht, ich meine ne Meldung gelesen zu haben "ihr Gerät ist auf dem neuesten Stand" (oder so ähnlich).
Ich vermisse zwar ein paar Sachen, die mein Edge 1000 hatte (etwa die Bluetoothverbindung zum Handy oder die Anzeige der aktuell aufgelegten Gangkombination), aber ansonsten bin ich bis jetzt zufrieden.

Was mich interessieren würde wäre, wie ich alte Garmin-Fit-Files als Aktivität importieren kann. Als Track kann man das ja, aber ich will die ja als Aktivität haben.

Kann man eigentlich irgendwo den Gesamtkilometerstand (also die Jahreskilometer aller Profile zusammen) und die Kilometerstände der einzelnen Profile eingeben/einsehen?


----------



## ccpirat (30. August 2018)

Genau das ist das Problem.
Klickst du Inn ROX 12 auf Firmenware, steht dort immer sie sind auf dem aktuellsten Stand.
Hat mir der Mitarbeiter so bestätigt, selbst wenn es 2 neuere Updates gibt.

Sprich eigentlich weiß man nie ob es neue Updates gibt, es sei den man schließt ihn eingeschaltet mit WLAN an den Strom und wartet 10min.
Das ist völlig schwachsinnig.

Und meiner funktionierte fast 2 Moante perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclingjudge (31. August 2018)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Problem.
> Klickst du Inn ROX 12 auf Firmenware, steht dort immer sie sind auf dem aktuellsten Stand.
> Hat mir der Mitarbeiter so bestätigt, selbst wenn es 2 neuere Updates gibt.
> 
> ...



Hm. Was immer man davon halten mag. 



ccpirat schrieb:


> Und meiner funktionierte fast 2 Moante perfekt.



Mach mir keine Angst.

Niemand ne Idee zu den Garmin-Aktivitäten und den Kilometerständen?


----------



## Hembacher (31. August 2018)

https://www.soq.de/im-haertetest-rox-12-0-von-sigma/


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (31. August 2018)

Da hat man ja dem Hersteller schön nach dem Maul geschrieben...


----------



## a-x-e-l (31. August 2018)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Da hat man ja dem Hersteller schön nach dem Maul geschrieben...



Wer ist soq.de?

Eigenes Zitat von soq.de:

soq.de ist das führende deutschsprachige Onlinemagazin des Sportfachhandels, der Sportartikelbranche und sportbegeisterter Consumer. Seit Dezember 1999 online gehört soq.de nicht nur zu den Pionieren in der Branche, sondern nach wie vor zu den Innovatoren. Die stetige technische und redaktionelle Weiterentwicklung verbunden mit einer leidenschaftlichen Beziehung zum Sport gehören zur DNA von soq.de.


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (1. September 2018)

Bei mir war es heute mal wieder soweit, die Kiste ist komplett abgeschmiert, was mir aufgefallen ist, dass der Rox sich bei mir immer nur aufhängt, sobald ich ihn neu gestartet hab. 
Es ertönt dann nochmal das Signal dass er eingeschaltet ist und dann kann ich schon darauf warten das gar nix mehr geht oder dass das GPS-Signal fehlt!
Ein Reboot im Recoverymodus hat bis jetzt noch nie funktioniert, also musste mal wieder ein kompletter Factoryreset her. 
Was mir hier wiederum aufgefallen ist, dass diesmal sogar das komplette Kartenmaterial gelöscht wurde!

Ich hoffe wirklich, das mit dem nächsten Update die Geschichte besser wird, sonst geb ich die Kiste zurück, sofern das überhaupt geht, da das Teil doch schon ein paar Kratzer hat! 

Weiß jemand zufällig über das Rückgaberecht bescheid?


----------



## IndianaWalross (2. September 2018)

Also ich hatte meinen Rox von Campz, ich hatte direkt vor Testbeginn ein Wechselcover drauf was ich natürlich nicht zurückgegeben hatte. Dadurch sah er bei mir aus wie neu. Eingeschickt, noch am selben Tag mein Geld erstattet bekommen in voller Höhe, Garmin bestellt. Drama beendet.
Vielleicht richtest du ihn so gut wie möglich her dass er nicht ganz so arg ausschaut und versucht es mit zurückschicken? Meist hat man da eher Erfolg als wenn man mit denen erst vorher diskutiert. Wegen technischem Dauerversagen hat man schliesslichlich das Recht den Müll zurück zu geben. Wenn sie keinen Bock auf Theater haben kriegste schlichtweg dein Geld zurück - besonders bei großen Versendern ist hier die Chance hoch - oder mit viel Pech wird x mal ausgebessert sprich Neugerät bis du es behälst oder sie alle Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft haben. Kann aber auch etwas einbehalten werden wegen den Nutzungsspuren. 

Ist alles möglich, sprich: Versuch macht Kluch


----------



## a-x-e-l (5. September 2018)

Wenn man sich mit dem ROX 12 beschäftigt, stößt man auch auf die Seite in den Einstellungen, wo Hinweise zu den Softwarelizenzen
auftauchen. Dort findet man auch gpstuner, ein Unternehmen aus Budapest.

https://www.gpstuner.com/partners/

D.h. die Software- und evtl. auch die Hardwareentwicklung findet extern statt und damit erklärt sich auch der spärliche Informationsfluss
vom Sigmasupport für mich.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (11. September 2018)

Hallo liebe ROX 12 User,

vielen Dank für das teils sehr ausführliche Feedback.
Wir nehmen jedes einzelne Feedback ernst und lesen hier auch mit. Wir greifen in der Regel nicht in die laufende Kommunikation eines Forums ein, um den Austauschen zwischen den Nutzern nicht zu „stören“. Da wir aber natürlich nicht wollen, dass hier weitere Ungewissheit herrscht, wollen wir euch an dieser Stelle gerne nähere Infos zu dem nächsten Update geben (ohne schon ins Detail zu gehen).
Eins können wir euch aber versichern, die meisten der bereits angesprochen Punkte werden im nächsten Update behoben bzw. verbessert sein. Auch der fehlende Changelog wird mit dem nächsten Update auf unserer Website veröffentlich werden, so dass ihr auch genau wisst was geändert wurde. Das Update wird nach heutigem Stand im Oktober veröffentlich werden.

Solltet ihr aktuell Fragen bzw. Probleme haben, schreibt uns eine Email an:
[email protected]

Bitte immer eine detaillierte Fehlerbeschreibung, Logs und / oder Bilder beifügen. So können wir schnell und gezielt weiterhelfen.

Des Weiteren stellt bitte sicher, dass ihr die Firmware Version 35016 installiert habt!.

Vielen Dank für eurer Verständnis und eure Geduld!

Beste Grüße
SIGMA – SUPPORT TEAM


----------



## a-x-e-l (11. September 2018)

Lieber Sigma-Support,

danke für euer Lebenszeichen! Wie meint ihr das mit den Logs bzw. den Bildern? Welche Logs, gibt es eine Screenshot
Funktion beim ROX 12, um Bilder abzulegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIGMA-Support (11. September 2018)

Hallo Axel,

mit Logs sind die Aktivitäten gemeint. Je nach Problem können auch andere Dateien wie z. B. ein Track (.gpx) hilfreich sein. Einfach alle Daten die in Zusammenhang mit dem Problem stehen, an uns senden. Dann haben wir eine gute Basis eine schnelle Lösung zu finden. 

Bilder sind in dem Fall keine Screenshots. Die können natürlich auch weiterhelfen, können aber vom ROX 12.0 selbst nicht erzeugt werden. Daher einfach ein Bild / Foto von der Situation machen. Ob vom Display, der Anbausituation oder sonstiges. Uns hilft ein Bild häufig weiter um eventuelle Dinge zu sehen, die auf den ersten Blick nicht ersichtlich sind. 

Jede Info hilft uns, euch schnell zu helfen. 

Beste Grüße,
SIGMA - SUPPORT TEAM


----------



## GT97 (11. September 2018)

Das ist sehr löblich von Sigma.
Dann schreibe ich auch mal was 
Hatte mir den Rox 12 vor dem Urlaub gegönnt, da ich ein Gerät zum Navigieren brauchte. Hatte schon lange nach einem Gerät geschaut und viele Erfahrungsberichte gelesen, aber irgendwie gab es nie das eine Gerät, das man bedenkenlos kaufen konnte. Dann kam der Rox 12 mit sehr interessanten Ansätzen. Leider war die Informationspolitik genauso dünn wie das Handbuch, was die Kaufentscheidung wirklich schwer gemacht hat. Dazu noch die negativen Berichte der Early Adopters.
Der Einsatz im Urlaub war dann aber doch durchaus positiv. Die Möglichkeit sich unterwegs mit dem Handy per Hotspot zu verbinden und auf Komoot/GPSies/usw. zugreifen zu können ist praktisch und funktioniert. Was ich hier aber noch nicht verstanden habe ist, wie ich einen Track auf dem Rox für später speichern kann. Über das Data Center ist das kein Problem. Aber wenn ich den Track z.B. direkt auf Komoot auswähle, fragt der Rox nach Startpunkt oder nächstem Einstiegspunkt und packt dann den Weg von meinem momentanen Standort mit zum eigentlichen Track dazu. Da wurden dann aus 30km mal schnell 60km. Das ist nicht sinnvoll. Zumal man nicht immer (ausreichendes) Mobilfunknetz beim Track vor Ort hat (jedenfalls in Frankreich) um den Track erst dann zu laden. Da würde ich gerne vorher einfach den Track von z.B. Komoot lokal auf den Rox übernehmen können, ohne gleich (mit kompletter Anfahrt) zu starten. Gibt es da eine Vorgehensweise oder gibt das der Rox derzeit (noch) nicht her?

Und einen Fehler hatte ich: Der Pfeil zeigt nach rechts und der Rox sagt "links". Tritt manchmal auf. Ich konnte noch nicht nachvollziehen, wann bzw. warum. Jedenfalls hatte der Pfeil immer Recht.

Wie sieht das mit der Sigma Link App aus? In Tests wurde angeblich eine Betaversion benutzt, die mit dem Rox 12 funktioniert. Wie ist denn da der Stand? Wird es womöglich auch die Anzeige von Nachrichten geben?

Und hier noch eine Empfehlung bez. Halter. Der mitgelieferte Halter ist eher was für Rennräder und die Montage am Lenker gefällt mir persönlich nicht. Dieser Halter hier ist der Verstellbare von K-Edge (hier übrigens der für Garmin, das Inlay passt auch für den Rox, ist aber auch tauschbar) und funktioniert sehr gut auf meinem CC-Bike (90mm-Vorbau). Auf meinem Trail-Bike habe ich die Gravity-Cap von K-Edge montiert. Da werde ich aber auch noch mal testen, ob der verstellbare Halter mit dem kürzeren Vorbau (60mm) passt. Wenn der Rox über dem Vorbau sitzt, kann man ihn besser ablesen, als über dem Gabelrohr. In beiden Haltern saß der Rox aber auch auf Rumpelstrecken sicher.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (12. September 2018)

Hallo GT97,

Vielen Dank für den ausführlichen Bericht.

Was das Handbuch angeht, hatten wir uns entschieden mehr Videoinhalte zu produzieren um den Einstieg noch einfacher zu machen. Zudem hat ein Handbuch bei einem Produkt wie bei einem ROX 12.0 eine doch recht kurze Halbwertszeit. Man müsste jetzt das Handbuch schon wieder überarbeiten, damit es wieder stimmt. 
Wir haben uns aber die konstruktive Kritik zu Herzen genommen und werden bezüglich Updates und Funktionen ausführlicher berichten.

Zu der Integration Komoot & GPSies
Diese haben wir für das nächste Update komplett überarbeitet. Ab dann kann man explizit die Tracks runterladen die man gerne für die nächste Tour oder den nächsten Urlaub gerne offline auf dem Gerät hätte. Heute werden alle Tracks heruntergeladen, sind dann aber nur verfügbar wenn man kurz online war um sich zu authentifizieren. Dieses Vorgehen ist nicht ideal und ist irreführend. 
Das Auswählen eines Tracks bleibt dabei wie es heute schon ist. Möchte man sich den Track einfach anschauen, geht man in die Ansicht des Tracks. Möchte man diesen Fahren, wird automatisch die Strecke zum Start- oder Nächsten Punkte geroutet. Dadurch ändert sich natürlich die gesamte Strecke, da man ja auch zum Track hinfahren möchte.
Uns würde an dieser Stelle interessieren, was Du hier erwartet hättest oder was genau fehlt?

Bei GPSies werden ab dem nächsten Update nur die Tracks die auf dem Merkzettel ist synchronisiert. Dadurch sind aber auch die "privaten" Tracks verfügbar, was heute nicht der Fall ist da man sich nicht anmelden muss. 

Die geschilderten Probleme mit den Abbiegehinweise, sind mit dem nächsten Update deutlich verbessert. Hier haben wir richtig viel Arbeit reingesteckt. Das Thema ist nicht trivial und Bedarf sehr vieles Testen. Ihr dürft euch gerade hier auf das nächste Update freuen! 

LINK App (iOS):Leider gibt es unter iOS noch ein technisches Problem. Daher konnten wir die Version noch nicht veröffentlicht werden. Wir hoffen, dass wir das Problem zeitnah beheben können.

Halter: K-Edge ist ein sehr guter Hersteller für hochwertige Halter. Leider ist es uns nicht möglich ein solchen hochwertigen Halter direkt ins Paket beizulegen, da hierdurch der UVP deutlich höher ausfallen würde. Ein solches Zubehör muss der Nutzer (leider) selbst zukaufen.

Wir hoffen, dass wir hier weiterhelfen konnten und wünschen weiter viel Spaß mit dem ROX 12.0. 

Best Grüße,
SIGMA SUPPORT - TEAM


----------



## GT97 (12. September 2018)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort.
Zu der Frage: Ich schildere mal die typische Situation im Urlaub. Wir wollen eine Tour fahren, 30km entfernt vom Ferienhaus. Ich melde mich per Wlan bei Komoot an und will die Tour synchronisieren. Der Rox fragt dann nach "Auswählen", ob ich zum Startpunkt oder nächsten Einstiegspunkt will. Will ich aber nicht. Ich will nur die Tour jetzt im Wlan synchronisieren, mit dem Auto zum Track fahren und dann da zum nächsten Einstiegspunkt radeln.
Das habe ich nicht hinbekommen. Das Problem war, dass ich unterwegs tlw. kein oder nur schlechtes Mobilfunknetz hatte, so dass ich nicht am Track synchronisieren konnte. Ist das jetzt eine Fehlbedienung meinerseits?


----------



## Cyclingjudge (12. September 2018)

Hm, vom Edge1000 kenn ich das so, daß man sich den nachzufahrenden Track zunächst mal runterlädt. Wollte ich den Track dann nachfahren, hat der Edge auch gefragt, ob er mich zum Beginn des Tracks lotsen soll. Dabei ist es ja letztlich unerheblich, wo ich mich befinde (es wird nur der "Anfahrtsweg" länger).
Mit meinem ROX 12 hab ich bislang erst einen Track nachgefahren, befand mich aber bereits am Beginn (daheim), so daß keine Nachfrage kam.
Ich gehe davon aus, daß das aber genauso funktioniert, wie mit dem Edge.

Synchronisation mit Strava und komoot hat tadellos funktioniert, GPSIES mag er nicht. Da kommt immer ne Fehlermeldung "Benutzername nicht bekannt" (oder so ähnlich).

Bei meiner letzten Fahrt hat er die Favoritensegmente von Strava nicht angezeigt. Warum auch immer.

Und wenn wir hier schon bei "Wünsch dir was" sind:
Anbindung ans Handy wäre nice to have
Übernahme von Daten, die mit einem Garmin aufgezeichnet wurden, in die Aktivitäten wäre auch nicht schlecht. Das kann ja sooo schwer nicht sein, daß zu implementieren (sofern man das seitens des Herstellers überhaupt will. Wäre aber in meinen Augen ein weiterer Grund für Umsteiger).
Und wenn dann von der DI2 nicht nur eine optische Anzeige, welchen Gang ich gerade aufgelegt habe, sondern die richtige Gangkombination mittels Zahlen (z. B. 36/13) angezeigt würde (was mit dem Edge möglich ist), wäre ich fast wunschlos glücklich mit dem Teil.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (12. September 2018)

Hallo GT97 & Cyclingjudge

Hier erst einmal die Antwort für GT97:

Du machst alles richtig! Leider ist bei der Umsetzung ein "Denkfehler" unterlaufen, dass man sich immer erneut authentifizieren muss (daher ist aktuell das WLAN nötig) um an die bereits runtergeladenen Tracks zu kommen. Das macht natürlich wenig Sinn. Daher haben wir das bereits geändert und in Zukunft wird es so funktionieren wie Du es erwartest.
Du lädst zu Hause Deinen Track runter (oder mehrere) und wenn Du im Urlaub bist gehst Du einfach auf den Punkt "Komoot" und wirst einen Bereich mit den bereits heruntergeladenen Tracks finden. Hierzu wird kein WLAN nötig sein. 

Und jetzt die Antwort für Cyclingjudge:

Es ist genau wie Du sagst, bezüglich des Track - Handlings. Mit der oben genannten Einschränkung von Komoot, die bald wegfällt.

Bezüglich GPSies: Hier werden wir auch nachbessern. Aktuell werden nur die öffentlich verfügbaren Tracks synchronisiert. Daher ist kein Passwort notwendig. Wenn Dein Nutzername nicht anerkannt wird, liegt das daran, dass ein Profilbild hinterlegt ist. Die Wege der "Technik" ist manchmal unergründlich. Dieser Fehler wird im nächsten Update auch behoben sein. Kurzfristig einfach das Profilbild entfernen und dann geht es.

Zu den weiteren Punkten
Bezüglich der Anbindung an das Handy. Was wäre hier Dein konkreter Wunsch? Daten werden grundsätzlich mittels WiFi übermittelt, was deutlich schneller geht als mit Bluetooth. Wenn es um die Smart Notifications geht, ist es aktuell systembedingt nicht möglich.

Import der Aktivitäten von Garmin. 
Wir prüfen aktuell die Möglichkeiten um dies anbieten zu können. Dies wäre aber ein Thema für das DATA CENTER, da hier die gesamte Historie abgelegt ist (und Speicher kein Limit darstellt). Der ROX 12.0 wird dies nicht können, da der ROX nicht den Anspruch hat eine "Auswertesoftware" zu sein. Dies findet im DATA CENTER statt. 

Di2 Ganganzeige
Das wird möglich sein. Wann genau, kann ich noch nicht sagen, aber es wird kommen. 

Beste Grüße,
SIGMA-SUPPORT TEAM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnny blaze (12. September 2018)

Hi simga-support!
Vorab: super, dass ihr hier antwortet!
SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15479318"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Bezüglich GPSies: Hier werden wir auch nachbessern. Aktuell werden nur die öffentlich verfügbaren Tracks synchronisiert. Daher ist kein Passwort notwendig. Wenn Dein Nutzername nicht anerkannt wird, liegt das daran, dass ein Profilbild hinterlegt ist. Die Wege der "Technik" ist manchmal unergründlich. Dieser Fehler wird im nächsten Update auch behoben sein. Kurzfristig einfach das Profilbild entfernen und dann geht es.


Daran liegt es leider nicht. Das Entfernen des Profilbilds hatte ich sogar direkt am Anfang schon mal probiert. Jetzt gerade auch nochmal. Benutzername ist angeblich immer noch falsch.

Zum Nachstellen des Fehlers: mein gpsies Username ist mobike.

Ich hoffe auch seeeeeeehr, dass mit dem nächsten Update die manuelle Zoomfunktion für die Höhenprofil-Ansicht kommt


----------



## the crasher (13. September 2018)

Hallo

Bezieht sich auf die neueste Firmware:

Bei mir hat der Rox 12 schon öfters neu gebootet wenn ich direkt nach dem Einschalten auf Datensync gedrückt habe.

Links rechts Probleme kommen oft vor.

Max 30 Segmente bei Strava ist sehr ärgerlich, muss andauernd welche löschen und hinzufügen, 1000 sollten es schon sein,
kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das viel Speicher braucht.

Strava Segmentmessung abbrechen, das wäre noch sehr wichtig. Manchmal fährt man ja ein Segment, biegt dann aber ab und möchte sich dann aber auf einem anderen Segment messen, jedoch wird noch einige Zeit am ersten Segment festgehalten, bis irgendwann kommt: Segment verlassen. Somit verpasst man das zweite Segment. Manueller Abbruch wäre toll.

Hinlotsen zu einem Segment wäre auch gut. Man kann sich ja die Segmente anschauen, die gespeichert sind.
Eine Option - Zum Segment routen wäre toll.

Wenn man eine Route mit Segmenten erstellt hat, wäre es auch toll wenn es anzeigen würde in wieviel km das nächste Segment kommt.
Es steht immer nur ein Strich drin, bis etwa 250m davor, dann erscheint es erst.


Gruß


----------



## Cyclingjudge (13. September 2018)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15479318"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Zu den weiteren Punkten
> Bezüglich der Anbindung an das Handy. Was wäre hier Dein konkreter Wunsch? Daten werden grundsätzlich mittels WiFi übermittelt, was deutlich schneller geht als mit Bluetooth. Wenn es um die Smart Notifications geht, ist es aktuell systembedingt nicht möglich.



Manchmal hat man halt kein WiFi zur Verfügung. Und ich fand die Synchronisation des Edge mit meinem IPhone via Bluetooth nicht soo schlecht. Und wirklich langsam war das jetzt auch nicht.

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15479318"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Import der Aktivitäten von Garmin.
> Wir prüfen aktuell die Möglichkeiten um dies anbieten zu können. Dies wäre aber ein Thema für das DATA CENTER, da hier die gesamte Historie abgelegt ist (und Speicher kein Limit darstellt).



Das war mir schon klar. Hab ich mich vielleicht mißverständlich ausgedrückt. Ich meinte schon den Import meiner Garminaktivitäten ins Dashbord des DATA-Centers. Das sollte unbedingt implementiert werden!

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15479318"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Di2 Ganganzeige
> Das wird möglich sein. Wann genau, kann ich noch nicht sagen, aber es wird kommen.



Wäre schön. Aktuell wird zwar mittels einer Grafik angezeigt, welcher Gang gewählt wurde, allerdings wird 2x11 angezeigt, ich hab aber nur 2x10.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (13. September 2018)

Guten Morgen Johnny,
guten Morgen the crasher,

Als erstes möchte ich die Frage von Johnny antworten.

Wir haben das aktuelle Problem mit Deinem Nutzernamen nachvollziehen können. Ich bin mir sicher, dass wir das im nächsten Update behoben haben werden, da wir nun auch eine Authentifizierung durchführen (Benutzername & Kennwort).

Höhenprofil: Das Höhenprofil wird im nächsten Update eine Verbesserung bekommen. So wird man deutlicher sehen, selbst wenn nur kleine Steigungen vor einem liegen. Zoom ist leider noch nicht reingekommen.... aber wir arbeiten dran 


Nun die Antwort für the crasher

Wir werden das nochmal prüfen, mit den re-boots. Nur zur Sicherheit... Du hast sicher schon die Version 35016 installiert, oder?

Strava: Das Limit wird im nächsten Update erhöht, so dass bis zu 100 Live Segmente übermittelt werden können (wie beim ROX 7/11). 1000 wäre an sich kein Problem, würde aber im Form des "Traffics" den wir zu Strava erzeugen zu anderen Themen führen. Daher werden wir auch in Zukunft bei 100 bleiben.

Strava Segement abbrechen: Einfach das Kurzmenü aufrufen (von oben nach unten wischen) und dann den Punkt Segment abbrechen wählen. Einfach zur Seite wünschen und die weiteren Punkte des Kurzmenüs aufzurufen.

Zum Segment routen: Nehmen wir gerne auf. Wir prüfen ob diese Funktion in Zukunft angeboten werden kann.

Distanz zum Segment: Da das Segment technisch nicht Bestandteil der Route ist, müssen wir prüfen ob das ohne weiteres geht. Aber wir nehmen die Anregung gerne auf.

Beste Grüße,
SIGMA - SUPPORT TEAM


----------



## SIGMA-Support (13. September 2018)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Manchmal hat man halt kein WiFi zur Verfügung. Und ich fand die Synchronisation des Edge mit meinem IPhone via Bluetooth nicht soo schlecht. Und wirklich langsam war das jetzt auch nicht.
> 
> Das war mir schon klar. Hab ich mich vielleicht mißverständlich ausgedrückt. Ich meinte schon den Import meiner Garminaktivitäten ins Dashbord des DATA-Centers. Das sollte unbedingt implementiert werden!
> 
> Wäre schön. Aktuell wird zwar mittels einer Grafik angezeigt, welcher Gang gewählt wurde, allerdings wird 2x11 angezeigt, ich hab aber nur 2x10.




Das Übertragen der Daten mit WiFi lässt sich auch bequem mit dem Smartphone machen. Einfach einen mobile Hotspot aktivieren und man kann, wie mit Bluetooth, auch die Daten übertragen. Nur schneller und ohne Umwege über eine App (wenn man z. B. Daten von Komoot oder GPSies haben möchte).

DATA CENTER: OK, verstanden! Wir prüfen die Möglichkeiten und die Randeffekte, da viele Hersteller neben Garmin auch .fit anbieten. Aktuell können wir hier noch nicht fest zusagen, dass dies bald kommen wird.

Shimano Di2: Welche Gruppe verwendest Du? Wir würden gerne prüfen, ob wir den Status übermittelt bekommen wieviele Gänge zur Verfügung stehen. 

Besten Dank & Grüße
SIGMA - SUPPORT Team


----------



## the crasher (13. September 2018)

Uii, das ging ja schnell mit der Antwort. 

ja, habe die 35016

100 Segmente wären schon mal wesentlich besser als 30 und das mit dem Abbrechen muss ich mal ausprobieren. danke

Eine Sache wäre noch, die habe ich schon in einem anderen Thread erwähnt.
Fährt man zu einem Segment hin, dann erscheint der Strava Bildschirm und man sieht die KOM Zeit und wie viele Meter es noch sind bis zum Start von dem Segment. Dann wischt man in dem Strava von KOM auf Persönliche Bestzeit um gegen die zu fahren. Wenn das Segment aber beginnt, springt die Anzeige von Persönliche Bestzeit auf KOM zurück. Tja, blöd. Auf Segmenten gibt man ja normalerweise alles und auf ruppigen Trails kann ich dann nicht mehr auf persönliche Bestzeit wischen, das wäre zu gefährlich die Hand vom Lenker zu nehmen.
Es sollte halt nicht von selber wechseln.
Toll wäre es auch wenn man beide oder sogar 3 Zeiten auf einmal sehen würde wie beim Garmin. Also KOM und persönliche Bestzeit, und ggf. Rivale.

Gruß


----------



## a-x-e-l (13. September 2018)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15480680"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Nun die Antwort für the crasher
> 
> Wir werden das nochmal prüfen, mit den re-boots. Nur zur Sicherheit... Du hast sicher schon die Version 35016 installiert, oder?
> 
> ...



Diesen "Bug" mit den Reboots habe ich auch reproduzierbar, wenn der ROX gerade den Basisbildschirm aufgebaut hat und ich dann
eine Aktion, z.B. Wischen von oben nach unten", ausführe. Screen wird direkt dunkel und der ROX bootet neu. FW ist die 35016.

Dann wären da noch weitere Punkte, die in zahllosen, vorangegangenen Beiträgen aufgeführt sind.

-ext. Speicherkarte -> Management, Auslagerung von Karten unklar
-Strecken > 300 km Limit
-Umwandlung Aktivität in Track funktioniert nicht immer
-Dispay Sperre, Wischen noch einmalig möglich und das war's dann...
-Autopause Funktion mit wählbarer Geschwindigkeit
-Track nur anzeigen ohne Routing
-eigene POI speichern
-eigene OSM Karten speichern
-kontraststärkere Bildschirmdarstellung
-und weitere Dinge in den beiden threads, hat sich was angesammelt....


----------



## Cyclingjudge (13. September 2018)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15480700"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Das Übertragen der Daten mit WiFi lässt sich auch bequem mit dem Smartphone machen. Einfach einen mobile Hotspot aktivieren und man kann, wie mit Bluetooth, auch die Daten übertragen. Nur schneller und ohne Umwege über eine App (wenn man z. B. Daten von Komoot oder GPSies haben möchte).



Ah ja. Ich glaube, daß hab ich überlesen, daß man das so machen kann.

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15480700"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> DATA CENTER: OK, verstanden! Wir prüfen die Möglichkeiten und die Randeffekte, da viele Hersteller neben Garmin auch .fit anbieten. Aktuell können wir hier noch nicht fest zusagen, dass dies bald kommen wird.



Wäre aber ganz nett, denn dann müßte ich, zumindest für dieses Jahr, nur eine Auswertungssoftware nutzen. So hab ich bis zum Wechsel auf den ROX das GarminConnect und danach dann das Data-Center. 

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15480700"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Shimano Di2: Welche Gruppe verwendest Du? Wir würden gerne prüfen, ob wir den Status übermittelt bekommen wieviele Gänge zur Verfügung stehen.



Ultegra 6770 Schaltwerk und Umwerfer (beides 10fach) mit den hydraulischen 785-Griffen (die sind 11fach). Das "alte" D-Fly ist natürlich auch montiert, sonst würde ja nix angezeigt. KEINE Bluetooth-Variante. Wichtig ist ja nur, das Schaltwerk und Umwerfer aus einer Serie stammen, der Rest ist egal.

Apropos Routing:
Ich bin zwar bisher nur einen zuvor geladenen Track nachgefahren, aber dabei ist mir aufgefallen, daß nahezu bei jeder Kurve auf der Strecke, wo auch nur ansatzweise ein Feldweg oder ähnliches abging, ein Hinweis MIT Piepston kam!!!!!!!!!! Das war in der Gruppe, in der ich teilweise unterwegs war, ziemlich lästig. Wenn ich mit dem *Rennrad* unterwegs bin und die Strecke auch entsprechend geplant habe, macht es wenig Sinn, unterwegs Hinweise darauf zu geben, daß man nicht in den nächstgelegenen Feldweg abbiegen soll.

Das Routing selbst war okay.


----------



## Cyclingjudge (13. September 2018)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Dann wären da noch weitere Punkte, die in zahllosen, vorangegangenen Beiträgen aufgeführt sind.
> -ext. Speicherkarte -> Management, Auslagerung von Karten unklar
> -Autopause Funktion mit wählbarer Geschwindigkeit
> -Track nur anzeigen ohne Routing


Yo, das wäre auch ganz nice to have.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (13. September 2018)

Hallo Axel,
hallo Cyclingjudge,

Ich werde hier auf die Punkte von Axel eingehen:

-ext. Speicherkarte -> Management, Auslagerung von Karten unklar
_[SIGMA]: Aktuell liegt hier noch ein Bug vor, so das die SD - Karte nicht genutzt werden kann. Dies wird im nächsten Update behoben sein. Zur Nutzung der SDKarte. Diese wird ausschließlich für den "eigenen" Inhalt genutzt werden, d. h. Aktivitäten, Tracks, Workouts, Strava usw. Karten bleiben auf dem internen Speicher, da nur so die Performance sichergestellt werden kann._

-Strecken > 300 km Limit
_[SIGMA] Dieses Limit existiert nur bei einer Navigation. Erstellt man einen Track und möchte den nachfahren, kann der auch länger sein (z. B. 700km). Das was irreführend sein kann ist, wenn man einen Track auswählt der nicht mal 300km lang ist, aber weiter weg ist als 300km (z. B. auf Mallorca), dann wird diese Anzeige kommen, da der ROX 12.0 versucht eine Route zu dem Startpunkt des Tracks zu erzeugen. Möchte man eine Route >300km vom ROX 12 erstellen lassen, muss man diese in Etappen á ca. 300km aufteilen._

-Umwandlung Aktivität in Track funktioniert nicht immer
_[SIGMA] Leider haben wir dies noch nicht nachvollziehen können. Falls eine Aktivität sich per se nicht als Track aktivieren lässt, bitte als Beispiel zu uns schicken. So haben wir die Möglichkeit zu prüfen was die Ursache ist._

-Dispay Sperre, Wischen noch einmalig möglich und das war's dann...
_[SIGMA] Ist im nächsten Update behoben_

-Autopause Funktion mit wählbarer Geschwindigkeit
_[SIGMA] Dies ist als Änderungswunsch bereits aufgenommen_

-Track nur anzeigen ohne Routing
_[SIGMA] Auch dies ist schon auf der "Liste der Wünsche"_

-eigene POI speichern
_[SIGMA] Werden prüfen welche Möglichkeiten hier bestehen_

-eigene OSM Karten speichern
_[SIGMA] Dies ist aktuell in Prüfung. Da wir ein eigenes Kartenformat verwenden, müssen wir schauen wie man (ohne Informatik studiert zu haben) eine beliebige OSM Karte auf den ROX 12.0 bekommt. _

-kontraststärkere Bildschirmdarstellung
_[SIGMA] Eine erste Optimierung ist bereits im nächsten Update drin. _

Antwort für Cyclingjudge:

Di2: Dies müssen wir prüfen. Aktuell haben wir leider keine 10fach Schaltung da. Wir haben ebenfalls eine "alte" D-Fly Einheit in Nutzung, allerdings an einer 11fach. Wir werden hier prüfen, ob wir die Information "11fach" bekommen um zu identifizieren wieviel Gänge da sind. Dann können wir die entsprechende Anzeige auch korrekt anzeigen.

Routing / Abbiegehinweise: Dies wird einer der größten Änderungen im nächsten Update sein. Dies haben wir nochmals komplett überarbeitet und haben eine deutliche Verbesserung erreichen können. 

Beste Grüße,
SIGMA - SUPPORT TEAM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (13. September 2018)

@SIGMA-Support 
Danke für die Info.
Für wann ist den das nächste Update geplant?


----------



## johnny blaze (13. September 2018)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15480680"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Wir haben das aktuelle Problem mit Deinem Nutzernamen nachvollziehen können. Ich bin mir sicher, dass wir das im nächsten Update behoben haben werden, da wir nun auch eine Authentifizierung durchführen (Benutzername & Kennwort).



Super. Da freue ich mich wirklich drauf! 
SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15480680"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Höhenprofil: Das Höhenprofil wird im nächsten Update eine Verbesserung bekommen. So wird man deutlicher sehen, selbst wenn nur kleine Steigungen vor einem liegen. Zoom ist leider noch nicht reingekommen.... aber wir arbeiten dran



OK. Da bin ich dann mal gespannt. 
Habe ein wenig das Gefühl, dass die Höhenmeter-Zoomer eher leise heulen, es aber wirklich viele gibt 
Habe mein Rox 12 jetzt schon an 2 verschiedene Leute für ihre MTB-Alpentour verliehen und von beidem kam nach dem ersten Tag die WhatsApp "wo kann ich im Höhenprofil hinein zoomen?"
Sonst waren beide genauso zufrieden wie ich


----------



## pacechris (13. September 2018)

Wenn ich das so lese muss man noch 2-3 Update warten und dann kann dier Rox12 erst auf die Einkaufsliste


----------



## IndianaWalross (13. September 2018)

Ich finde es sehr schade dass erst einige ihre Geräte zurückschicken mussten bis hier mal eine Reaktion seitens Sigma statt fand.
Auch dass für die meisten Nutzer wichtige Funktionen wie eigene Karten (wozu sonst so riesige Speicherkarten, das ist voll sinnlos) uvm. erst nach X updates nachgereicht werden sollen (wenn überhaupt). Ich verstehe schon dass ihr keinen Garmin-Klon bauen wolltet, aber wirklich sinnige Funktionen usw. sind halt ein Dealbreaker oder aber Kaufgrund...


----------



## andikue (13. September 2018)

Danke Sigma für euren tollen Support - so muss das sein. Offen, transparent und benutzerfreundlich

Weiter so !!!


----------



## SIGMA-Support (14. September 2018)

Schönen guten Morgen,

gerne gehen wir wieder auf alle Rückmeldungen ein. 

@johnny blaze : Keine weiteren Argumente nötig  Es wird nicht das nächste Update, aber das danach. 

@pacechris : Es lohnt sich heute schon ;-) 

@IndianaWalross : Vielen Dank für die berechtigte Kritik. Das Einsenden der Geräte steht nicht im Zusammenhang mit der Reaktion hier. Kundenservice war/ist/bleibt ein großes Anliegen für SIGMA. Hier haben wir in den letzen Monaten nicht so agiert, wie wir das sonst tun. Daher liefern wir jetzt nach und werden das weiter tun.
Was den Funktionsumfang angeht. Wir haben eine ganz andere Herangehensweise als Mitbewerber. Das führt dazu, dass manche Dinge anders sind als gewohnt. Für Umsteiger gibt es auch sicher Funktionen, die vermißt werden, die wir als nicht so wichtig erachtet hatten. Doch genau hier wollen wir den Unterschied machen. Wir nehmen uns der Kritik an und werden auch Funktionen umsetzen, die wir ursprünglich nicht geplant hatten. So kann der Nutzer sich über Updates freuen, die nicht nur einfach Fehler behebt sondern auch neue Funktionen mit sich bringt. 

@andikue : Vielen Dank!


----------



## glanzhuegel (14. September 2018)

Super!  Freue mich schon auf das Update!


----------



## Speichenputzer (14. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen,



habe nach 3 Tagen den ROX zurückgegeben. Folgende Gründe waren für mich ausschlaggebend:



Rox sync mit der Cloud ohne Funktion. Anruf Sigma. Aussage: Mein Cloud Account wäre schon älter ( habe seit mehreren Jahren sämtliche Rox Generationen incl. Cloud!!! ). Ich müsste einen neuen Account anlegen!

Nun versucht über neuen Cloud Account einen Sync zu machen. Mal gings und mal gings nicht. Sync wir nicht im Rox als ausgeführt angezeigt und  die  App im Rox "hängt" sich immer wieder auf (Meldung Sigma App wird beendet), so dass das Gerät jedesmal einen Neustart macht.

Rox Datenübertragung übers Datacenter via USB auch nicht möglich. Wird zwar im PC als Laufwerk erkannt und ist im Datacenter auch als neues Gerät anzulegen. Aber das wars dann auch. Übertragung von Daten trotzdem nicht möglich.

SIGMA Support schien mir leider etwas ratlos und nicht in der Lage zeitnah eine Lösung der o.g. Probleme anzubieten. Das Problem mit alter Cloud und neuer Cloud war ihnen scheinbar auch vorher nicht bekannt. Soll aber "gefixt" werden.

Ich denke da muss noch einiges "gefixt" werden, wenn man zukünftig sich gegen den "Platzhirsch" Garmin behaupten will.

Das auch ein Sync nicht mehr über OTG Kabel oder Bluetooth mit der Android App Sigma Link auf Handy oder Tablet durchgeführt werden kann, ist meiner Meinung nach eher als negativ zu bezeichnen.

Bin durch die o.g. Probleme leider gar nicht dazu gekommen die Navigtions und Trackingfunktionen zu testen. Aber wenns am Anfang schon klemmt......

Auch auf Emails wird augenscheinlich nicht mehr geantwortet und auf den versprochenen Rückruf warte ich heute noch.

Sorry Sigma aber da war ich in der Vergangenheit anderes gewöhnt.


----------



## a-x-e-l (14. September 2018)

Hallo Speichenputzer,

 Welche FW Version war installiert?

Ich bin auch noch immer enttäuscht über die Funkstille des Sigmasupports in den letzten Wochen und kann deinen Frust gut nachvollziehen. Aber dafür extra anmelden...? Ich lasse mich gerne positiv überraschen mit dem FW Update im Oktober. Schaun mer mal....
Auf meine beiden Mailanfragen an den Support wurde zeitnah geantwortet. Sie haben mir aber nicht weitergeholfen.(microSD-Card Bug und Höhenmessung nach wenig Regen nicht mehr plausibel)

Ach so, ist das wirklich deine Transportlösung mit dem Roller oder nur ein cooles Bild?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oenkeldoenkel (14. September 2018)

Erstmal Danke an den Sigma Support, für die ausführlichen Erklärungen!
Bin mit dem Gerät im Großen und Ganzen zufrieden, so wie es aussieht ist das Problem mit dem Reboot nach dem "hochfahren" bekannt und es wird daran gearbeitet.
Wie schaut es mit der sich ständig drehenden Karte bei langsamer Fahrt aus, handelt es sich hierbei um einen Defekt am Kompass oder auch um einen Softwarebug der behoben wird?


----------



## Resimilchkuh (15. September 2018)

Wenn ich per WLAN die Konten synchronisiere landen meine Biketouren immer als Spaziergang in Strava, hat jemand ne Idee?
Ist zwar auch ansehnlich so ein 100 km Spaziergang, aber doch etwas müßig, das immer ändern zu müssen.


----------



## radheinz (15. September 2018)

Super, das sich jetzt hier was tut. Danke an SIGMA und an alle die hier gute und sinnvolle Wünsche einbringen. Ich vermisse bei der Rundenfunktion die Option an einem selbst gesetzten Punkt mittels Position zu zählen. Mein Vorgänergerät (edge 1000) hatte das. Ich finde das sehr nützlich. man startet das Training ja nicht immer direkt vor de Haustür. Ist das geplant?


----------



## ccpirat (15. September 2018)

Mein ROX 12.0 macht mir immer noch graue Haare.

Das Problem mit den Abstürzen scheint mit der aktuellen Firmenware behoben.
Danke, scheint zu laufen.

Aber mit Strava immer noch nur Max 30 Live-Segmente. 
Ich denke ihr geht da auf 100???

Größtes Problem ist bei mir das GPS, das ist total schlecht.
Teils top, findet sogar in Gebäuden den Empfang, das sag ich nur Wau, aber auf der Tour reichen schon wenige Laubbäume (bei 15-25km/h) und das Ding zeigt quatsch, Routing zu spät, zeigt Wege die es nicht gibt.
Letzends vor der Haustür eine Route mit Kommot gefahren, ich habe es dann gelassen.
Ende August in Saalbach, ich habe dann einfach die Karte aus dem Rucksack genommen.

Aber echt Leute, das kann so nicht sein, hätte ich nur den Garmin 800 behalten, der hat 5 Jahre ohne Probleme funktioniert.

Einzig was ich wollte war Strava-Live und einfache Routing.
Beides ging in die Hose.


----------



## repli (15. September 2018)

Hallo @ROX12 Mit-Besitzer und @Sigmasport Team - hier einige Erfahrungen mit dem ROX 12 und Anregungen an die Entwickler @Sigmasport: Teils von anderen aufgeschnappt, teils eigene...

- wenn das Display im Stromspar-Mode ist, könnte durch 1x beep = links, 2x beep = rechts der Abbiegehinweis akustisch gegeben werden, ohne dass man das Display einschalten muss.
- Kontrast verstärken im Display: Nachvollziehbar, aber wird Akku weiter belasten. Komme bei Sonne bereits jetzt nicht über 7h - und der Akku ist noch recht neu!
- Höhenmessung: Wie bereits ein weiterer User hier reportet hat, fehlen oft am Ende der Tour Höhenmeter, noch gravierender zeigt der ROX 12 bei mir systematisch ca. 30% weniger hm an als Garmin, Polar oder auch als Strava (auf Basis GPS Strecke). Ausfahrten waren ohne Regen, also sollte Baro einwandfrei arbeiten können (Schnüffelloch nicht verstopft). Selbst bei symmetrischen Strecken Hinweg/Rückweg gibt es deutliche Unterschiede/Offsets im Höhenverlauf. Hab es mit automatischer und mit manueller Höhenkalibrierung versucht... :-( Anfrage an Support läuft...
- Zoom Karte In/Out durch langes Drücken linke/rechte Taste wäre eine schöne Option. Dann muss man nicht zuerst in den Kartenmodus rein...
- noch viele Crashes beim Anschließen an PC / DataCenter

Hofftl. tut sich in den nächsten Updates einiges in diesen Punkten...


----------



## Resimilchkuh (15. September 2018)

Nur 7 Std? Hast Du die Beleuchtung permanent auf voller Leistung? Ich komme im Automatikmodus auf 15 Std+
Hatte auch Mal mit voller Beleuchtung getestet und da waren es auch noch 10 bis 12 Std.
Wenn voll Sonne drauf scheint, braucht man bei transflektivem Display eigentlich eh kaum Beleuchtung.
Nur im Halbschatten verspüre ich schon Mal das Bedürfnis manuell auf volle Helligkeit zu gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chd6 (15. September 2018)

Finde es auch nett, daß Sigma hier gemeldet hat, desshalb die Frage:

Kann das Update denn auch Leistungsberechnung ? Konnte mein BC 23.16 STS für ca. 100 Euro schon.

Nachdem Rotor nicht mehr von Sigma vertrieben wird, würde doch nichts mehr dagegen sprechen.


----------



## repli (15. September 2018)

@ReismilchKuh: Ja, habe Beleuchtung permanent an und fahre auch MTB nicht im Automatik Modus, der ist viel zu dunkel und ständige Abbiegungen muss ich einfach mitbekommen...


----------



## a-x-e-l (15. September 2018)

repli schrieb:


> @ReismilchKuh: Ja, habe Beleuchtung permanent an und fahre auch MTB nicht im Automatik Modus, der ist viel zu dunkel und ständige Abbiegungen muss ich einfach mitbekommen...



Fährst du mit dunklen Gläsern?


----------



## repli (15. September 2018)

sind gelbe, aber mit Tönungsfunktion - ja.


----------



## the crasher (15. September 2018)

Ja, das mit Sonnenbrille fahren hat Nachteile bei der Auto Helligkeit. Ist mir auch immer eine Stufe zu dunkel und habe lieber die Beleuchtung auf manuell. 
Akku hält bei mir somit auch nur 7 bis 8 Std.


----------



## a-x-e-l (16. September 2018)

repli schrieb:


> sind gelbe, aber mit Tönungsfunktion - ja.



Evtl. ist es weniger belastend für den Akku, wenn man sich eine Seite bastelt, wo nur in einem kleinen Teil die Karte eingeblendet wird.
Die Rechenleistung zum Refresh der Karte ist sicher nicht ohne.

Ich habe einen Verbrauchsrange von ca. 6% nur Datenfelder angezeigt ohne Displaybeleuchtung bis ca. 13% mit Kartendarstellung, Navigation und Displaybeleuchtung hart auf etwa 75%, Herz-, Cadenz- und Speed-Sensoren Auswertung an. Evtl. macht es Sinn, sich klare Gläser zuzulegen oder ne klare Brille für den Wald und getönte für freie Strecken in der Sonne. Ich fahre klare Gläser und habe die Beleuchtung seltenst an.


----------



## repli (16. September 2018)

Gibts denn noch weitere User hier mit dem benannten Problem -30% in der Höhenmessung bei Vgl. mit Strava-Berechnung oder auch mit Polar/Garmin Geräten?

Versuche die Ursache einzugrenzen - habe die Vermutung, dass es mit GPS Empfangsstärke zusammen hängt. Es scheinen nur neue Höhendaten abgespeichert zu werden, wenn das GPS eine saubere neue Position angibt. Wenn es im Wald zB schlechteren Empfang gibt, werden die Höhenmeter ggf nicht korrekt aufgezeichnet (obwohl der Baro ja weiter Daten liefert). Probiert es mal aus: Wenn ich mit dem ROX eine Aufzeichnung starte und dann im Haus über 3 Etagen laufe, bleibt die Höhenanzeige stumpf auf dem Startwert stehen... :-o

<- Höhenmessung: Wie bereits ein weiterer User hier reportet hat, fehlen oft am Ende der Tour Höhenmeter, noch gravierender zeigt der ROX 12 bei mir systematisch ca. 30% weniger hm an als Garmin, Polar oder auch als Strava (auf Basis GPS Strecke). Ausfahrten waren ohne Regen, also sollte Baro einwandfrei arbeiten können (Schnüffelloch nicht verstopft). Selbst bei symmetrischen Strecken Hinweg/Rückweg gibt es deutliche Unterschiede/Offsets im Höhenverlauf. Hab es mit automatischer und mit manueller Höhenkalibrierung versucht... :-( Anfrage an Support läuft...>


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (16. September 2018)

repli schrieb:


> Gibts denn noch weitere User hier mit dem benannten Problem -30% in der Höhenmessung bei Vgl. mit Strava-Berechnung oder auch mit Polar/Garmin Geräten
> 
> Versuche die Ursache einzugrenzen - habe die Vermutung, dass es mit GPS Empfangsstärke zusammen hängt. Es scheinen nur neue Höhendaten abgespeichert zu werden, wenn das GPS eine saubere neue Position angibt. Wenn es im Wald zB schlechteren Empfang gibt, werden die Höhenmeter ggf nicht korrekt aufgezeichnet (obwohl der Baro ja weiter Daten liefert). Probiert es mal aus: Wenn ich mit dem ROX eine Aufzeichnung starte und dann im Haus über 3 Etagen laufe, bleibt die Höhenanzeige stumpf auf dem Startwert stehen... :-o
> 
> <- Höhenmessung: Wie bereits ein weiterer User hier reportet hat, fehlen oft am Ende der Tour Höhenmeter, noch gravierender zeigt der ROX 12 bei mir systematisch ca. 30% weniger hm an als Garmin, Polar oder auch als Strava (auf Basis GPS Strecke). Ausfahrten waren ohne Regen, also sollte Baro einwandfrei arbeiten können (Schnüffelloch nicht verstopft). Selbst bei symmetrischen Strecken Hinweg/Rückweg gibt es deutliche Unterschiede/Offsets im Höhenverlauf. Hab es mit automatischer und mit manueller Höhenkalibrierung versucht... :-( Anfrage an Support läuft...>


Die gemessen Höhenmeter sind im Vergleich zu meinem alten Bc 23.16 fast identisch, im Vergleich zu einem Bc 14.16
auf ner Tour mit ca. 600hm zeigt der Rox um die 30hm weniger an, was aber zu vernachlässigen ist!
Ich vermute, dass es wirklich was mit dem GPS Signal zu tun hat, was ich nicht ganz verstehe. 
Ich hatte zwei bis dreimal das Problem, dass nach dem Start des Rox, gar kein GPS-Signal verfügbar war, und dann auch keine Höhenmessung verfügbar war, obwohl diese eigentlich barometrisch gemessen werden sollte.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (17. September 2018)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen,

Gerne möchte ich wieder auf jeden Kommentar eingehen bzw. Antworten. 

@Speichenputzer 
Es tut uns leid, dass wir hier nicht zeitnah reagieren konnten. Dies wird sich bzw. hat sich bereits geändert. Egal ob per Email an unseren Support oder hier im Forum. Wir werden hier versuchen immer zeitnah eine Lösung zu finden. Manchmal ist es schwierig, da sich nicht alle Themen / Probleme mittels Testen reproduzieren lassen. Dies war auch beim angeführten Beispiel mit der CLOUD der Fall. Wir haben viel uns ausführlich getestet. Man wird aber nie alle Konstellationen durchtesten können, da man manche nicht einmal kennt. Der Fehler ist auf jeden Fall bereits behoben und der Fix wird im nächsten Update verfügbar sein.

Bezüglich OTG und Bluetooth. Da wir vollständig auf WiFi als Datenkanal gewählt haben, sind OTG bzw. Bluetooth nicht mehr nötig. Wenn man unterwegs ist und aktuell kein Internet über WiFi verfügbar ist, kann man sein Handy als mobilen Hotspot verwenden. Damit ist die Datensync selbst so Komoot und GPSies schnell und einfach durchgeführt. Natürlich muss die SIGMA CLOUD als Grundelement funktionieren, sonst ist das ganze System "blockiert". Bei den betroffenen Accounts haben wir das nun durch das kommende Update behoben. Es tut uns leid, dass es hier zu Verzögerungen gekommen ist.

@oenkeldoenkel Die drehende Karte hängt mit dem Kompass zusammen. Hier empfiehlt es sich vor jeder Fahrt zu prüfen ob der Kompass noch seine Genauigkeit hat (Kurzmenü von oben nach unten ziehen und dann "Kompass kalibrieren" wählen). Der Kompass kann durch das Handy beeinflußt werden (an Genauigkeit verlieren). Daher am besten Handy und ROX 12.0 nicht übereinander lagernd transportieren oder eben vor der Fahrt einfach nochmals kalibrieren. Dies sollte das Problem beheben.

@Resimilchkuh Dieser Fehler wird im nächsten Update behoben werden.

@radheinz Vielen Dank für den Input. Aktuell gibt es "nur" die manuelle Runden und autom. Rundenfunktion. Diese werden auch unabhängig voneinander verwendet, d. h. es findet keine Durchmischung beider statt. Man kann aktuell zwar nicht per Position eine Runde nehmen lassen, aber manuell funktioniert immer und zu jedem beliebigen Zeitpunkt. Einfach die Start/Lap Taste drücken wenn die Aufzeichnung schon läuft und Dein Training beginnt. Ob die Funktion kommen wird, kann ich an dieser Stelle nicht sagen. 

@ccpirat Strava Segmente werden beim nächsten Update auf 100 gesetzt werden. Bis dahin sind leider nur 30 verfügbar.
Es wäre super wenn Du uns bezüglich der gefahrenen Routen die Aktivität und die dazugehörige Route (.gpx) schicken könntest. Wir würden uns das gerne im Datei anschauen. Wenn Du uns dann noch kurz dazu schreiben könntest, wo es besonders zu Problemen gekommen ist, wäre das super! Email an [email protected]. Vielen Dank!

@repli Danke für die konstruktive Kritik. Einige der genannten Punkte haben wir bereits auf unserer "Wunschliste" und werden geprüft ob man die im Gesamtkonzept umsetzen kann.
Bezüglich der Akkulaufzeit. Beim Laden des Akkus den ROX 12.0 einfach mal länger am Strom lassen (1h zusätzlich, wenn der ROX 12.0 auf "grün" springt). Gerade bei den letzten 10% des Ladens, wird langsam und Akkuschonend geladen. Daher kann der ROX 12.0 gerne ein bisschen länger dran bleiben.
Wie @Resimilchkuh korrekt hingewiesen hat, ist die Hintergrundbeleuchtung am besten auf Automatisch zu setzen. Dann kann man sichergehen, dass bei viel Licht nicht unnötig Akku verbraucht wird, da die Hintergrundbeleuchtung noch an ist.
Zur Höhenmessung. 
Hier ist ein Vergleich der Höhe die vom ROX 12.0 ermittelt wurde und dann zu Strava hochgeladen um die da berechnen zu lassen. Die Grafik spricht eigentlich für sich (als Bild angehängt "Höhe.png"). Hier kann man erkennen wie häufig die Höhenkurve von Strava teils gravierende Sprünge macht. Wenn man die aufsummiert, führt das meinst zu teils erheblichen unterschieden. Deshalb nimmt Strava auch erst einmal die Höhe von einem Gerät als korrekt an. Erst wenn der Nutzer dies nicht für korrekt erachtet, kann man die Nachberechnung anstossen.
(Screenshot wurde Mithilfe von http://www.mygpsfiles.com/app/ erzeugt).

@chd6 Die Leistungsberechnung wird wieder kommen. Nicht im nächsten Update, aber das darauf dürfte es wieder haben.
Es spielt keine große Rolle, aber SIGMA hat bisher noch nie ROTOR vertrieben. Wir haben hier in Bezug auf den Powermeter und speziellen Werte von ROTOR eine Kooperation um den Nutzern von ROTOR auch die speziellen Werte OCA und OCP während dem Training anzeigen zu können.

Ich hoffe, dass ich euch weiterhelfen konnte.

Liebe Grüße,
SIGMA SUPPORT-TEAM


----------



## a-x-e-l (17. September 2018)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15487225"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> @oenkeldoenkel Die drehende Karte hängt mit dem Kompass zusammen. Hier empfiehlt es sich vor jeder Fahrt zu prüfen ob der Kompass noch seine Genauigkeit hat (Kurzmenü von oben nach unten ziehen und dann "Kompass kalibrieren" wählen). Der Kompass kann durch das Handy beeinflußt werden (an Genauigkeit verlieren). Daher am besten Handy und ROX 12.0 nicht übereinander lagernd transportieren oder eben vor der Fahrt einfach nochmals kalibrieren. Dies sollte das Problem beheben.
> 
> SIGMA SUPPORT-TEAM



Hallo SIGMA-Support, gilt das auch, wenn der ROX 12.0 während des Transportes ausgeschaltet ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speichenputzer (17. September 2018)

Lieber Sigma Support,

auch von mir danke für euer Lebenszeichen.
Da habe ich ein echtes Verständnisproblem. Ihr bringt ein neues Produkt mit WiFi Sync mit der Cloud auf den Markt und überseht dabei dass es viel Altkunden mit Cloud gibt, die sich dann erst einmal mit eurem Telefonsupport auseinandersetzen müssen um zu erfahren warum es nicht läuft? 
Da fühlt man sich als unfreiwilliger Beta Tester bei einem Produkt von 400€!

Leider seid ihr auch nicht weiter auf das USB Problem mit dem Daten Center eingegangen. Der Wegfall der OTG und Bluetooth Funktion könnte ich vielleicht noch aktzeptieren, aber einen Sync via USB mit dem Datencenter auf PC/ Laptop durchzuführen, muss doch immer möglich sein!


@a-x-e-l:
Wie du bemerken wirst, war meine Anmeldung in diesem Forum nicht ohne Grund, denn hier gibt es Antworten!

Fahrzeug auf meinem Profilbild ist leider nicht TÜV fähig


----------



## SIGMA-Support (17. September 2018)

Hallo Speichenputzer,

Wir können den Ärger absolut verstehen und glaub uns, wir ärgern uns am meisten. Es sind nicht viele Kunden die das Thema betrifft, daher ist es uns und auch im Feldtest davor nicht aufgefallen. Die CLOUD ist ein wichtiger Bestandteil des Konzepts. Daher ist es besonders ärgerlich, dass dennoch was schief gegangen ist. Es gibt hierfür keine Entschuldigung, aber bald eine Abhilfe.

Bezüglich des Problems mit USB. Was genau funktioniert nicht? Hier sollte es kein Problem geben. Welche DATA CENTER Version nutzt Du und welche Version beim ROX 12.0?

Besten Dank & Grüße,
SIGMA SUPPORT-TEAM


----------



## Hembacher (17. September 2018)

@oenkeldoenkel Die drehende Karte hängt mit dem Kompass zusammen. Hier empfiehlt es sich vor jeder Fahrt zu prüfen ob der Kompass noch seine Genauigkeit hat (Kurzmenü von oben nach unten ziehen und dann "Kompass kalibrieren" wählen). Der Kompass kann durch das Handy beeinflußt werden (an Genauigkeit verlieren). Daher am besten Handy und ROX 12.0 nicht übereinander lagernd transportieren oder eben vor der Fahrt einfach nochmals kalibrieren. Dies sollte das Problem beheben.

@SIGMA-Support ich habe das gleiche Problem. Habe den Rox vor der Fahrt und während der Fahrt (nachdem das Problem wieder aufgetaucht ist) neu kalibriert - ohne Erfolg. Das Kalibrieren an sich funktioniert  dann schon nicht bzw die Genauigkeit wird nicht besser.  Der Rox ist am Vorbau montiert, das Handy entweder in meiner rechten Beintasche oder im Rucksack. Für mich stellt der sich drehende Kompass das größte Problem dar.


----------



## Speichenputzer (17. September 2018)

Hallo Sigma Support,

mein Problem mit der USB Übertragung habe ich bei meinem ersten Post schon eingehend geschildert. Die Einrichtung des neuen Gerätes hat auch funktioniert. Datacenter erkannte den Rox sofort als neues Gerät. Aber leider war es nicht möglich irgendwelche Tracks oder geänderte Einstellungen (Sportprofile z.B) via USB wieder auf den Rox zurückzuspielen. Das Übertragungsfeld im Menü war grau und der Rox in der Geräteliste auch nicht grün animiert. Als Laufwerk im Windows war er aber vorhanden. Der Support sagte mir dass ich die aktuelle SW und das neuste Data Center installiert habe. Er würde noch mit Kollegen das Problem besprechen und mich dann zurückrufen. Ist dann aber leider nicht passiert. War dann verständlicher Weise ziemlich genervt und habe zwei Tage später das Gerät an meinen Verkäüfer zurückgeschickt.
Nun benutze ich wieder meine ROX 9,10 und ROX 11 der, bis auf die Smart Notifications, super funktioniert.
Sorry, aber vielleicht starte ich zu Weihnachten nochmal einen Versuch euer ansonsten gut gemachtes (und hoffentlich ausreichend gefixtes)Gerät zu erwerben.

Gruss aus dem Schwabenland


----------



## a-x-e-l (17. September 2018)

Hallo SIGMA Support,

ein wichtiger Punkt, mich für SIGMA und nicht für GARMIN zu entscheiden, war die Hoffnung, bei Schäden am Gerät eine andere Art des Umgangs mit den Kunden erleben zu dürfen. Das Gehäuse ist verschraubt und deshalb freue ich mich auf eine Rückmeldung, was SIGMA plant, wenn ein Gerät durch einen HW-Defekt ausserhalb der Gewährleistungs-/Garantiezeit nicht mehr einsetzbar ist. Z.B. Akkudefekt, Display gesprungen ect. Ist ein Reparaturservice geplant mit einer fairen Kostenstruktur?

Gruß
Axel


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (17. September 2018)

Hembacher schrieb:


> @oenkeldoenkel Die drehende Karte hängt mit dem Kompass zusammen. Hier empfiehlt es sich vor jeder Fahrt zu prüfen ob der Kompass noch seine Genauigkeit hat (Kurzmenü von oben nach unten ziehen und dann "Kompass kalibrieren" wählen). Der Kompass kann durch das Handy beeinflußt werden (an Genauigkeit verlieren). Daher am besten Handy und ROX 12.0 nicht übereinander lagernd transportieren oder eben vor der Fahrt einfach nochmals kalibrieren. Dies sollte das Problem beheben.
> 
> @SIGMA-Support ich habe das gleiche Problem. Habe den Rox vor der Fahrt und während der Fahrt (nachdem das Problem wieder aufgetaucht ist) neu kalibriert - ohne Erfolg. Das Kalibrieren an sich funktioniert  dann schon nicht bzw die Genauigkeit wird nicht besser.  Der Rox ist am Vorbau montiert, das Handy entweder in meiner rechten Beintasche oder im Rucksack. Für mich stellt der sich drehende Kompass das größte Problem dar.



Hab es vorhin nochmal mit dem Kompass getestet, hab ihn vor der Fahrt kalibriert, Messgenauigkeit stand auf hoch, schon nach ein paar Minuten fuhr ich wieder seitwärts und minimal neben dem Weg, trotz Ausrichtung in Fahrtrichtung, je langsamer ich fahre desto schlimmer wird es.
Vor der neuen Kalibrierung stand die Kompassgenauigkeit wieder auf niedrig, sobald ich schneller fahr passt es dann wieder mit dem Kompass.
Mir wäre es ja völlig egal, wenn ich soviel Dampf in den Haxen hätte, dass ich ne 21% Steigung mit über 12kmh hochkomme, aber leider lässt dies meine derzeitige konditionelle Verfassung nicht zu. 
Das Handy war übrigens die ganze Zeit ausgeschaltet!


----------



## repli (17. September 2018)

Danke für den Upload der Höhenmessungund Eure Erläuterungen 

Möchte aber auch hier nochmal 2 konkrete Fragen stellen:

1. Warum nehmt Ihr an, dass Strava auf Basis GPS Daten und auch Garmin oder Polar Geräte falsche Höhenmessungen machen und der ROX 12.0 hingegen mit 30% weniger Höhenmetern die richtigen Werte misst? Schaut zB mal auf Symmetrie der Kurven bei Hin- und Rückweg (identische Wege): Die Strava "Buckel" sind perfekt symmetrisch, während der ROX schon mal (z.B. im Mittelteil an den beiden kleinen Zacken leicht zu sehen) 10hm Unterschied zwischen Hin- und Rückweghöhe am selben Punkt hat.

2. Wenn man mit dem ROX bei gestartetem Training im HAus auf und ab läuft über 3 Etagen, warum zeichnet er dann keine Höhenmeter auf und bleibt stur auf der Starthöhe stehen? Wenn die Höhe barometrisch gemessen wird, müsste hier ein realistischer Wert angezeigt werden. Und schlimmer: Was heißt das für die Höhenmessung, wenn man im Wald mit etwas Laub und GPS Abschattugn unterwegs ist: "Pausiert" dann die ROX Höhenmessung genauso?

Es wäre nett, wenn Ihr hier mal ein paar mehr Details aufklären könntet, wie das Merging aus GPS-basierter Höhenmessung und Ergänzung durch barometrische Höhenmessung grob funktioniert. Aktuell habe ich den Eindruck, dass der ROX 12.0 bei leichter GPS Abschattung keine akkurate Höhenmessung mehr zustande bringt.

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15487225"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> @repli Danke für die konstruktive Kritik. Einige der genannten Punkte haben wir bereits auf unserer "Wunschliste" und werden geprüft ob man die im Gesamtkonzept umsetzen kann.
> 
> Zur Höhenmessung.
> Hier ist ein Vergleich der Höhe die vom ROX 12.0 ermittelt wurde und dann zu Strava hochgeladen um die da berechnen zu lassen. Die Grafik spricht eigentlich für sich (als Bild angehängt "Höhe.png"). Hier kann man erkennen wie häufig die Höhenkurve von Strava teils gravierende Sprünge macht. Wenn man die aufsummiert, führt das meinst zu teils erheblichen unterschieden. Deshalb nimmt Strava auch erst einmal die Höhe von einem Gerät als korrekt an. Erst wenn der Nutzer dies nicht für korrekt erachtet, kann man die Nachberechnung anstossen.
> ...


----------



## a-x-e-l (18. September 2018)

@repli

Der reale Luftdruck ist doch kein konstanter Wert. Deshalb sind für mich unterschiedliche Werte am Ausgangs- und Endpunkt bei einer
Tour nach mehreren Stunden auch plausibel, solange es nur im Bereich von wenigen Metern liegt. Ein Sensor ist nie 100% linear, hat Abweichungen bei sich verändernder Temperatur sowie Spannung und letztlich hat die angeschlossene Elektronik auch eine Auflösung, d.h.
es gibt keine beliebig kleinen Zwischenwerte durch die digitale Umwandlung. Wenn dann noch ein Offset/Glättung programmiert ist, dass z.B.
Aufstiege erst berücksichtigt werden, wenn ein gewisser Wert überschritten wird, dann ist es noch mal schwieriger. Du willst ja nicht jede Ein- und Ausfederbewegung deiner Gabel als Anstieg mitgezählt bekommen.

Strava oder gpsies haben zur Berechnung der Höhenmeter sicher ein mathematisches Modell hinterlegt mit Höhenwerten an bestimmten Positionswerten und dazwischen wird interpoliert. 

Ich hatte auch eine Situation, wo die hm nicht gepasst haben:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sigma-gps-rox-12-0-sport.873469/page-5#post-15449379

Regen hatte es nicht soviel, dass die Bohrung hier hätte bedeckt werden können, zumal sie
beschützt unter der Schale liegt. Der Support hat sich der Sache angenommen, es ist dann aber irgendwie im Sande verlaufen.

Zum Luftdruck:

http://imkhp2.physik.uni-karlsruhe.de/~muehr/Stundenwerte/druck.html


----------



## SIGMA-Support (18. September 2018)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

gerne gehe ich wieder auf die einzelnen Punkte ein:

@Hembacher , @oenkeldoenkel : Wir haben für das nächste Update bereits eine Optimierung durchgeführt. Wir werden hier aber nochmal genauer reinschauen und prüfen ob der Fix den wir haben auch die beschriebenen Fälle abdeckt. Danke für den Input.

@a-x-e-l Erst einmal vielen Dank für die ausführliche Beschreibung bezüglich der Höhenmessung! Ein komplexes Thema, dass im Netz bereits sehr häufig und kontrovers diskutiert wurde. Es wird nie "DIE Wahrheit" geben. Es fängt bereits damit an, was man als Höhenunterschied betrachtet. Welche Auflösung nimmt man? Jeden Zentimeter (macht natürlich keinen Sinn) oder jeden "vollen" Meter? Dies hat allerdings auch seine Tücken (80cm hoch, runter, hoch, runter = 0m Aufstieg). Zudem genannten Faktoren kommen noch die externen Faktoren des "Wetters" hinzu. Was den Offset von Anfang / Ende der Tour angeht... kam das häufiger vor oder bisher nur einmal?
@repli 
Wir nehmen grundsätzlich alle Höhenänderungen mit, prüfen diese aber nochmals. Man könnte es vereinfacht auch eine Art Glättung nennen. Jeder Sensor hat seine Eigenheiten, daher Bedarf es immer wieder einer Anpassung der Glättung. Hierdurch lassen sich unterschiedliche Produkte nicht wirklich miteinander vergleichen.
Strava & GPSies verwenden ein Digitales Terrain Model (DTM). Dies ist eine 3D Abbildung der Welt, die mittels GPS erzeugt wurde. GPS basierte Höhe haben teils recht große Abweichungen. Für die Kalibrierung ist es gut geeignet, da es keine große Rolle spielt ob man 10-15m weiter oben oder unten ist. Wenn diese Schwankungen aber kontinuierlich mit in die Höhenberechnung einfließen, dann kann es eine große Rolle spielen. Daher findet man in allen seriösen Outdoor Produkten auch einen barometrischen Höhenmesser und keinen auf Basis von GPS.
Ich möchte an dieser Stelle aber noch klar sagen, dass das DTM eine tolle Sache ist. So hat man zumindest einen Anhaltspunkt über die Strecke, was gerade in der Planung interessant und sehr wichtig ist.

Bezüglich der Höhe im Haus. Du hast absolut recht. Es sollte hier eigentlich ein Höhenunterschied zu sehen sein. Allerdings kann es gut sein, dass die GPS + Karten basierte Kalibrierung immer wieder ein Strich durch die Rechnung macht. Wenn man sich nach oben bewegt und die automatische Kalibrierung aktiviert ist, dann wird er Dich immer auf der Höhe behalten, da Du Dich nicht von der Stelle bewegst (horizontal).

PS Bezüglich der Höhenangaben der Mitbewerber. Uns liegt es fern zu sagen, dass die anderen "falsche" Angaben machen. Dazu müßte man sich mal die Daten anschauen. Wir konnten an dieser Stelle nur der Vergleich mit Strava machen und da ist es sehr sicher, dass die Werte von Strava recht optimistisch sind (aufgrund der vorhandenen Daten). Gerne kannst Du uns aber die entsprechenden Daten von Polar & Garmin zu unserem Kundenservice schicken. So haben wir die Möglichkeit die Daten genauer zu analysieren um dann eine besser Aussage zu treffen ([email protected]). 

@Speichenputzer : Nur zur Sicherheit, da mich die beschriebenen Probleme stark wundern, nutzt Du die DATA CENTER Version 5.5.19?

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch weiterhelfen.

Beste Grüße,
SIGMA SUPPORT-TEAM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (18. September 2018)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15489098"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> @a-x-e-l  Was den Offset von Anfang / Ende der Tour angeht... kam das häufiger vor oder bisher nur einmal?



Hat sonst soweit gepasst. War auch die erste feuchte Tour bisher.  Wäre ärgerlich, wenn der ROX 12.0 so empfindlich wäre
bei Feuchtigkeit. Bin auf der o.g. Tour los, als der Regen aufgehört hat und es kam dann nur noch der Spray von der Straße.


----------



## Speichenputzer (18. September 2018)

Hallo Sigma Support
mein Data Center ist aktuell. SW Stand 5.5.19 !


----------



## SIGMA-Support (18. September 2018)

Hallo @a-x-e-l ,

Wenn das Problem wieder auftritt, bitte nochmal melden. Es ist aber nicht 100% auszuschließen, dass die Öffnung für die Ventilation durch einen Tropfen verschlossen war. Selbst wenn die Außenschale ein Schutz darstellt und es kaum vorkommen dürfte, kann dies passieren. 

Hallo @Speichenputzer ,

Ich würde Dich bitten Dich nochmal direkt über [email protected] das Problem zu schildern. Am besten von jedem Fehler einen Screenshot machen und eine Rückrufnummer angeben, damit wir im Zweifel nochmals Rückfragen stellen können. 

Vielen Dank für eure Mithilfe,
SIGMA SUPPORT-TEAM


----------



## repli (18. September 2018)

@SIGMA-Support Vielen Dank für die prompte Antwort!

Ich werde mal einen Ausritt zu dritt besorgen (muss bei meinen Kumpels anfragen, habe deren Daten noch nicht) und an den Support senden zum Vergleich. Wie immer 25-30% weniger hm auf dem ROX als den anderen beiden Geräten. Ist leider recht frustrierend, wenn andere Geräte der Mitfahrer und Strava konsistent 30% mehr hm liefern, nur der ROX liegt darunter :-(

Zu den Ursachen kann ich nur vermuten, dass Eure gleitende Mittelwertbildung zur Rauschunterdrückung des Sensorsignals zu "träge" ist und damit alle kleineren kurzen Aufs und Abs weg bügelt ODER dass eine Sensordrift (so sie denn da ist) im Barometer Fehler erzeugt, welchen andere Geräte nicht haben.

Zum Thema Höhenänderung im Haus beim Bewegen über Etagen: Da habt Ihr recht, wenn ich auf manuelle Höhenkalibrierung stelle, zeigt der ROX Höhenänderungen an. Ich werde das auch mal beim nächsten Ausritt mit dem MTB testen, vielleicht nimmt er dann auch bei GPS Empfangsschwächen unterwegs die Höhenverläufe besser mit...

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15489098"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> @repli
> Wir nehmen grundsätzlich alle Höhenänderungen mit, prüfen diese aber nochmals. Man könnte es vereinfacht auch eine Art Glättung nennen. Jeder Sensor hat seine Eigenheiten, daher Bedarf es immer wieder einer Anpassung der Glättung. Hierdurch lassen sich unterschiedliche Produkte nicht wirklich miteinander vergleichen.
> ...
> Bezüglich der Höhe im Haus. Du hast absolut recht. Es sollte hier eigentlich ein Höhenunterschied zu sehen sein. Allerdings kann es gut sein, dass die GPS + Karten basierte Kalibrierung immer wieder ein Strich durch die Rechnung macht. Wenn man sich nach oben bewegt und die automatische Kalibrierung aktiviert ist, dann wird er Dich immer auf der Höhe behalten, da Du Dich nicht von der Stelle bewegst (horizontal).
> ...


----------



## repli (18. September 2018)

@SIGMA-Support was mir noch auffällt bei einem Übereinander-Plot von ROX vs Polar: Der ROX scheint eine sehr kleine Aufzeichnungsfrequenz zu nutzen, daher werden Kurven sehr grob polygonisiert angenähert. Somit sind auch weniger Höhenschwankungen von Datenpunkt zu Datenpunkt detailliert abgebildet. Der Polar setzt hier viel mehr Datenpunkte, erzeugt "rundere Kurven" als Annäherung, mit wahrscheinlich wesentlich mehr Höhenmessungen dazwischen...

wie kann man die Aufzeichnungsrate erhöhen? (wird natürlich wiederum Akku und Speicher kosten?)


----------



## SIGMA-Support (19. September 2018)

Guten Morgen @repli ,

vielen Dank für die weiteren Informationen. Ich könnte jetzt anfangen zu spekulieren, aber das würde keinem was bringen.  
Falls Du die Möglichkeit hast an die Daten zu kommen um uns diese zu senden, wäre super! So können wir wirklich genau hinschauen was, wo passiert. Bei Garmin kommt man direkt an die Daten dran. Bei Polar geht es über deren Webservice. Hier weiß man nie, ob zwischendrin noch etwas passiert (eventuelle Glättung). Aber egal wie, die Vergleichsdaten wären super!

Bezüglich der Aufzeichnung. Wir zeichnen immer im 1 Sekunden Intervall auf. Höhere Auflösung bringt keinen Mehrwert. Wenn Du den Track aus dem DATA CENTER exportierst, werden die Datenpunkte reduziert. Daher ist ein Vergleich auf der Basis leider nicht wirklich möglich. Für den Vergleich am besten das .fit (direkt vom ROX12) in Strava oder ähnliches hochladen und dann von da aus wieder als .gpx runterladen. Soweit ich weiß, wird hier keine Reduktion durchgeführt.

Bei weiteren Fragen einfach bei uns melden. Schreib uns eine PM, wenn Du uns über [email protected] kontaktiert hast.

Beste Grüße,
SIGMA SUPPORT-TEAM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (19. September 2018)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Hallo SIGMA-Support, gilt das auch, wenn der ROX 12.0 während des Transportes ausgeschaltet ist?



Dieser Punkt würde mich noch immer interessieren.


----------



## a-x-e-l (19. September 2018)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Hallo SIGMA Support,
> 
> ein wichtiger Punkt, mich für SIGMA und nicht für GARMIN zu entscheiden, war die Hoffnung, bei Schäden am Gerät eine andere Art des Umgangs mit den Kunden erleben zu dürfen. Das Gehäuse ist verschraubt und deshalb freue ich mich auf eine Rückmeldung, was SIGMA plant, wenn ein Gerät durch einen HW-Defekt ausserhalb der Gewährleistungs-/Garantiezeit nicht mehr einsetzbar ist. Z.B. Akkudefekt, Display gesprungen ect. Ist ein Reparaturservice geplant mit einer fairen Kostenstruktur?
> 
> ...



Und dieser Punkt ist, sicher nicht nur für mich, auch von Interesse.


----------



## ccpirat (19. September 2018)

Hab jetzt das nächste Problem.

Teilweise werden die Aktivitäten bei mir nicht an Strava gesendet.
Habe jetzt insgesamt 4 solche Aktivitäten auf dem ROX.
Letzte von Gestern, laut ROX hat die Synkronisation geklappt.

Wie krieg ich die Aktiviatäten tun Strava, wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## fugezo (19. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem ich nun schon ein paar Runden mit dem Rox gedreht habe hier etwas das mit in Davos aufgefallen ist (zuhause habe ich keinen Lift verfügbar da fällt das nicht auf): 

Sigma Data Center Aktivität zeigt 704HM hoch und 2150 runter an: 




In Strava werden bei Höhenmeter die Höhenmeter runter angezeigt, ich hätte hier die Höhenmeter hoch erwartet:




Läuft hier beim Upload vom Rox aus was schief? Hat das sonst noch jemand bemerkt


----------



## fugezo (19. September 2018)

Noch eine Frage - wie zufrieden seid ihr mit der Funktion der Home Taste (die große runde Taste unter dem Display)? Ich finde es gerade während der Fahrt umständlich, dass ich mit ihr nur in das Hauptmenü komme und dann immer noch in den oberen im Display klicken muss um wieder zur Navigationsansicht oder den Seiten zu kommen. So können die wichtigsten Funktionen nicht ohne das Touch Display aufgerufen werden. 

Ich würde es praktischer finden wenn die Home Taste mich immer zurück zur Navigation oder den Seiten bringen würde. Ein Doppelklick könnte ja dann das Hauptmenü starten. Oder auch andersum. 

Das Wischen von unten nach obenauf dem Display - dieses Menü mit dem man direkt nach Hause navigieren kann (also zumindest in seine Straße denn Hausnummern funktionieren ja nicht) nutze ich nie, ihr? Da könnte dann auch das Hauptmenü kommen. Vielleicht ist das aber auch gewohnheit von meinem alten Garmin Oregon, da war das so


----------



## ccpirat (20. September 2018)

fugezo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> nachdem ich nun schon ein paar Runden mit dem Rox gedreht habe hier etwas das mit in Davos aufgefallen ist (zuhause habe ich keinen Lift verfügbar da fällt das nicht auf):
> 
> Sigma Data Center Aktivität zeigt 704HM hoch und 2150 runter an:
> ...




Das liegt denk ich an Strava.

Mit mir schon kurz nach dem Kauf aufgefallen.
In Klinovic und Saalbach, wenn ich mit denn Lift hoch fahre, beende ich unten die Aktivität und starte oben neu.
So habe ich eigentlich nur negativ Höhenmeter, Strava macht dann daraus aber positive.


----------



## ccpirat (20. September 2018)

Gerad eben wieder, der ROX 12 ist bei der Fahrt einfach abgestürzt.
Firmenware 35016
Diesmal aber keine Meldung, das die App nicht mehr Verfügbar ist, sondern einfach ausgegangen, sich selbst gestartet und dann müsste man ihn wie ein neues Gerät einrichten.

Strava Upload geht auch heute nicht!


----------



## Cyclingjudge (20. September 2018)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15479318"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Bezüglich GPSies: Wenn Dein Nutzername nicht anerkannt wird, liegt das daran, dass ein Profilbild hinterlegt ist. Die Wege der "Technik" ist manchmal unergründlich. Dieser Fehler wird im nächsten Update auch behoben sein. Kurzfristig einfach das Profilbild entfernen und dann geht es.SIGMA-SUPPORT TEAM



Tatsache. Profilbild entfernt, schon funzt das auf dem ROX.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (20. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

gerne gehe ich wieder auf die einzelnen Anfragen ein. 



a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Und dieser Punkt ist, sicher nicht nur für mich, auch von Interesse.



@a-x-e-l Durch die Bauweise ist eine Reparatur grundsätzlich möglich. Welche Kosten hier im Einzelnen anfallen muss geprüft werden. Wenn ein Servicefall eintritt, sich am besten mit uns in Verbindung setzen.



ccpirat schrieb:


> Hab jetzt das nächste Problem.
> 
> Teilweise werden die Aktivitäten bei mir nicht an Strava gesendet.
> Habe jetzt insgesamt 4 solche Aktivitäten auf dem ROX.
> ...



@ccpirat Wir haben diese Meldung aktuell häufiger bekommen. Wir prüfen ob es eine temporäre Störung gibt oder ob das Problem durch etwas anders ausgelöst wird. Bitte kontaktier uns, wenn das Problem in einer Woche noch besteht. 



fugezo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> nachdem ich nun schon ein paar Runden mit dem Rox gedreht habe hier etwas das mit in Davos aufgefallen ist (zuhause habe ich keinen Lift verfügbar da fällt das nicht auf):
> 
> Sigma Data Center Aktivität zeigt 704HM hoch und 2150 runter an:
> ...



@fugezo Hier liegt der Fehler bei uns! Die Höhenmeter bergauf sind mit bergab vertauscht worden (im .fit). Im nächsten Update ist das behoben. Aktuell gibt es hier nur die Möglichkeit die Datei über das DATA CENTER oder LINK App zu teilen. Hier tritt der Fehler nicht auf. Bei Fahrten bei denen hoch und runter gleich sind, spielt es keine Rolle (was in vielen Fällen der Fall ist).





ccpirat schrieb:


> Gerad eben wieder, der ROX 12 ist bei der Fahrt einfach abgestürzt.
> Firmenware 35016
> Diesmal aber keine Meldung, das die App nicht mehr Verfügbar ist, sondern einfach ausgegangen, sich selbst gestartet und dann müsste man ihn wie ein neues Gerät einrichten.
> 
> Strava Upload geht auch heute nicht!



@ccpirat Ist der ROX einfach während der Fahrt abgestürzt? Was wurde zu dem Zeitpunkt gemacht? Abstürze sollten bei der genannten Version nicht mehr vorkommen. Daher wäre es super, wenn Du uns hier alle Infos die Dir einfallen an uns schickst ([email protected]). Insbesondere was alles verwendet wurde (Sensoren, Navigation, geladener Track usw.).

Besten Dank für eure Hilfe,
SIGMA SUPPORT-TEAM


----------



## ccpirat (20. September 2018)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15493499"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> @ccpirat Ist der ROX einfach während der Fahrt abgestürzt? Was wurde zu dem Zeitpunkt gemacht? Abstürze sollten bei der genannten Version nicht mehr vorkommen. Daher wäre es super, wenn Du uns hier alle Infos die Dir einfallen an uns schickst ([email protected]). Insbesondere was alles verwendet wurde (Sensoren, Navigation, geladener Track usw.).



Abstürze stehen bei mir immer im Zusammenhang mit einer Pause.
Verwendet ohne Track, normale Aufzeichnung und Garmin Speed/Trittfrequenz Sensor.

Alte Firmenware war imme App ist nicht verfügbar und dann down.

Jetzt unter neuer 35016, einfach ausgegangen, von allein wieder an und dann musste ich komplett alles neu eingeben, wie beim ersten Mal.

Wenn ich normal starte und am Stück fahre, nur Pause an Ampel, stürzte bis her nichts ab.
Ist die Pause länger 10-15min, egal ob Autopause oder manuel stürzt er dann nach spätestens 30min ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobbyradler63 (20. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Sehr viel Info hier zum 12er, sehr schön, auch das Sigma mal Stellung bezieht.

Frage zum Rox 12, kann ich davon ausgehen wenn ich das Strava Zusatzpaket :
"*Analyse "*
erwerbe 
die Live-Segmente am Rox angezeigt werden  ??
Hat das schon wer in Nutzung??
Muss ich das einrichten??

Gruss


----------



## a-x-e-l (20. September 2018)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15493499"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> @a-x-e-l Durch die Bauweise ist eine Reparatur grundsätzlich möglich. Welche Kosten hier im Einzelnen anfallen muss geprüft werden. Wenn ein Servicefall eintritt, sich am besten mit uns in Verbindung setzen.



Ich denke, dass ein guter After Sales Service, zu dem ich auch das Thema Reparaturservice zähle, ein gutes Differenzierungsmerkmal
darstellt. Es muss ja nicht nur möglich sein, sondern auch gewollt. Garmin ist für mich das Negativbeispiel. (Allerdings ist mein alter Edge 800 bis auf den Akku immer noch gut drauf) Die Hauptaustauschszenarien sind vermutlich:

-Akkutausch
-Gorillaglastausch bzw. Displaytausch, falls Glas und LCD verklebt sind
-Tastendefekt

Ich finde, das sind überschaubare Szenarien. Ist schon klar, dass bei einem neuen Produkt aus Sicht von SIGMA das Thema nicht
sexy erscheint aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass ihr hier punkten könntet mit klaren Ansagen.


----------



## Hembacher (21. September 2018)

@SIGMA-Support aus welchem Glas besteht eigentlich das Display des Rox12? Ist ein separater Schutz wie z.B. Displayfolie notwendig bzw. Empfehlenswert? Konnte dazu nichts finden.


----------



## ccpirat (21. September 2018)

Hobbyradler63 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Sehr viel Info hier zum 12er, sehr schön, auch das Sigma mal Stellung bezieht.
> 
> ...



Ja, wenn du Analyse buchst, hast du Starva Live.
Aber das läuft zur Zeit noch nicht richtig auf dem ROX.

Bisher zeigt er nur die Max letzten 30 Segmente die du geklickt hast. Ist ziemlich nervig, wenn man vor der Tour jedesmal überlegen muss wo man heute lang fährt.

Bald sollen es wohl 100 werden, aber prall ist das auch nicht.

Ich habe genau aus dem Grund aktuell grad kein Premium/Summit und warte auf das Update.


----------



## Hobbyradler63 (21. September 2018)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Ja, wenn du Analyse buchst, hast du Starva Live.
> Aber das läuft zur Zeit noch nicht richtig auf dem ROX.
> 
> Bisher zeigt er nur die Max letzten 30 Segmente die du geklickt hast. Ist ziemlich nervig, wenn man vor der Tour jedesmal überlegen muss wo man heute lang fährt.
> ...




Danke für die Info, dann warten wir mal auf das Megaupdate.


----------



## repli (22. September 2018)

So - neue Ausfahrt, neues Glück heute:

- Höhenmeter immer noch deutlich weniger als Strava rechnet, diesmal mit manueller Kalibrierung. Immerhin wird das Gap mit manueller Kalibrierung kleiner (865hm ROX vs 923hm Strava). Ja, kann nun am unterschiedl. Rechenverfahren Baro vs. GPS liegen, ich weiß. Dennoch auffällig/nervig, dass der ROX IMMER unter allen Vgl.geräten von Mitfahrern (zumindest GARMIN + POLAR) und auch unter Strava hm-Berechnungen liegt.
- Abstürze trotz neuster Firmware: Immer beim Sync'en mit DataCenter, sowohl unter dem MEnüpunkt Sync. Daten als auch unter Sigma Cloud (macht wahrscheinlich eh dasselbe dabei). MEhrfach versucht, neu gebootet etc. Immer kommt die Meldung "Sigma App wurde beendet."
- Noch ne Idee: Da man öfters eine größere Karte als Ansicht einblenden möchte und dazu einige Daten, die dann aber kaum aufs Display passen: Könnten die Datenfelder, die man auf eine Ansicht definiert nicht vielleicht "rotieren", so dass für eine einstellbare Zeitdauer (zB 1-2-5-10sec) jeweils im selben Daten-Anzeigefeld der eine Wert, nach Ablauf der Zeitdauer dann ein anderer Wert gezeigt wird? (toggle von mehreren Werten)?
- Höhenmessung Idee: Es gibt ja Auto Höhen-Kalibrierung oder manuell. Bei Auto ist offenbar der Nachteil, dass der ROX sich ständig GPS Daten zieht und dann bei schlechtem Empfang die Höhe nicht neu bestimmt, auch wenn sich diese geändert hat (mein Test mit im Haus 3 Stockwerke laufen --> Höhe ändert sich nicht bei Auto-Kalibrierung. Sehr wohl bei manueller Kalibrierung...). Daher könnte man noch einen 3. Menüpunkt "Auto-Kalibrierung auf Starthöhe" hinzufügen: Der Rox bestimmt dann lediglich beim Start die Höhe auf Basis GPS Daten (wenn kein Empfang -> meckern), danach läuft es nach demselben Prinzip wie "manuell" (wahrscheinlich barometrische Höhe ohne GPS Abgleich, vermute ich). Somit hätte der Benutzer eine saubere Kalibrierung zB zuhause bei der Abfahrt, wenn das GPS Signal stabil steht, und muss sich um nichts mehr kümmern wie zB jedesmal manuell die Starthöhe eingeben...


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (23. September 2018)

repli schrieb:


> So - neue Ausfahrt, neues Glück heute:
> 
> - Höhenmeter immer noch deutlich weniger als Strava rechnet, diesmal mit manueller Kalibrierung. Immerhin wird das Gap mit manueller Kalibrierung kleiner (865hm ROX vs 923hm Strava). Ja, kann nun am unterschiedl. Rechenverfahren Baro vs. GPS liegen, ich weiß. Dennoch auffällig/nervig, dass der ROX IMMER unter allen Vgl.geräten von Mitfahrern (zumindest GARMIN + POLAR) und auch unter Strava hm-Berechnungen liegt.
> - Abstürze trotz neuster Firmware: Immer beim Sync'en mit DataCenter, sowohl unter dem MEnüpunkt Sync. Daten als auch unter Sigma Cloud (macht wahrscheinlich eh dasselbe dabei). MEhrfach versucht, neu gebootet etc. Immer kommt die Meldung "Sigma App wurde beendet."
> ...


Also bei mir passen die Höhenmeter relativ gut.
Gestern ne Tour mit 53km Rox 742hm Strava 723hm,
davor ne Tour mit 35km Rox 497hm Strava 495hm
Ist eigentlich bei fast allen Touren recht ähnlich.
Kalibrierung steht auf automatisch.


----------



## repli (23. September 2018)

oenkeldoenkel schrieb:


> Also bei mir passen die Höhenmeter relativ gut.
> Gestern ne Tour mit 53km Rox 742hm Strava 723hm,
> davor ne Tour mit 35km Rox 497hm Strava 495hm
> Ist eigentlich bei fast allen Touren recht ähnlich.
> Kalibrierung steht auf automatisch.



Tja, irgendwie kommen wir nicht dahinter, @SIGMA-Support und ich: Habe systematisch 30% Höhenmeter weniger als Strava, in >10 Touren ausprobiert auch gegen Polar + Garmin meiner Mitfahrer. Einsenden des Gerätes an den @SIGMA-Support ergab nur "geprüft, ist alles in Ordnung, können keinen Fehler finden". Somit noch keine Lösung in Sicht :-(

Wie vorher geschrieben bin ich bisschen auf der Spur mit "automat. Höhe kalibrieren" vs. "Manuell kalibrieren": Da ich den ROX auf dem Vorbau habe und meist MTB fahre, könnte es sein, dass durch Wald und mich selbst (wenn ich mal über dem Lenker hänge) das GPS Signal so geschwächt wird, dass er kurzfristig schlechten Empfang hat (er meldet aber nie was, außer bei längerer Tunneldurchfahrt ;-)) und deshalb seine GPS-basierte Höhe im Modus "automatisch kalibrieren" nicht mehr ermitteln kann. So zB nachgewiesen beim Stockwerklaufen im Haus: Wenn er kein GPS hat, bleibt die Höhenanzeige unverändert bei Einstellung "automatisch"...

Wenn sonst noch jemand einen Tipp für mich hat: Sehr gerne! Leider konnte der @SIGMA-Support mir bisher nicht wirklich weiter helfen...


----------



## Hembacher (23. September 2018)

Bezüglich der Höhenmessung hab ich mal meine Touren ausgewertet. Höhe wird automatisch kalibriert.
Länge in km --HM Strava --HM Data Center
75 -------------635------------653
42 -------------484 -----------478
44 ------------1084 ----------1087
46 ------------1091 ----------1091
81 -------------620 -----------660


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## repli (23. September 2018)

Hembacher schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Höhenmessung hab ich mal meine Touren ausgewertet. Höhe wird automatisch kalibriert.
> Länge in km --HM Strava --HM Data Center
> 75 -------------635------------653
> 42 -------------484 -----------478
> ...



Wow, da würde ich auch gern mal liegen...


----------



## rhesus (23. September 2018)

Ich habe den Sigma Rox Schonzeit Juni in Verwendung - bin beeindruckt von der intuitiven Benutzung und dem ultraschnellen Prozessor, hatte auch noch keine Abstürze wie andere User - aber wünsche mir meinen alten Garmin Etrex zurück, den ich in der ersten Euphorie verschenkt habe! ... Dabei habe ich mich nicht gleich geschlagen gegeben, und bin noch immer beim Herumprobieren und Optimieren (vielleicht ist es mein Fehler, dass ich mich diesen Sommer mehrmals rettungslos verfahren habe???)... Hier mein Fazit:

Ich fahre nur mehr mit Sehbrille  - auch mit der orangen, kontrastverstärkenden Sportbrille sind die Abbiegehinweise und die Karte nicht mehr zu entziffern. Sigma-Team - BITTE GRÖSSERE SCHRIFT UND VOR ALLEM MEHR KONTRASTE!

Ich habe die Auto-Zoom-Funktion abgeschaltet, um jederzeit genauen Überblick über den Track zu haben.

Ich kämpfe mit dem drehenden Kartenbild, wenn der Kompass wieder "spinnt" - das haben andere ja schon berichtet, ich hoffe stark, dass das kommende Upgrade dieses Problem aus der Welt schafft!

Ich nehme mir aus leidvoller Erfahrung inzwischen kopierte Kartenausschnitte der Touren mit eingezeichneter Leuchtstift-Spur auf jede neue Tour mit - und das mit dem neuesten und modernsten Navi - das gibts doch nicht!

Aber eine Sache fällt mir ganz besonders auf: Die Abbiegehinweise sind am Anfang der Tour punktgenau. Nach ein paar Stops (verfahren?Fotostops...) oder GPS-Aussetzern (Wald) kommen die Signale immer weiter verspätet! Bei meiner heutigen "Sigma-Kontroll-Tour" mit Abfotografieren des Displays etc. sind nach nur 13 km satte 400 Meter Verspätung zusammengekommen! Die Postion auf dem Trail und die Abbiegepfeile wurden richtig angezeigt, aber der Sima gibt nur mehr irrelevante Abbieghinweise und Piepsten von sich! Das Navi scheint die Route mitsamt den Abbiegehinweisen beim Start zu speichern und berücksichtigt weder GPS-Signal-Aussetzer, noch dass nach jedem Stopp die Aufzeichnung erst nach einigen Metern startet. DAS GEHT GAR NICHT!!! Wenn dann im unbekannten Gelände noch der Kompass aussetzt...


----------



## a-x-e-l (24. September 2018)

repli schrieb:


> - Höhenmessung Idee: Es gibt ja Auto Höhen-Kalibrierung oder manuell. Bei Auto ist offenbar der Nachteil, dass der ROX sich ständig GPS Daten zieht und dann bei schlechtem Empfang die Höhe nicht neu bestimmt, auch wenn sich diese geändert hat (mein Test mit im Haus 3 Stockwerke laufen --> Höhe ändert sich nicht bei Auto-Kalibrierung. Sehr wohl bei manueller Kalibrierung...). Daher könnte man noch einen 3. Menüpunkt "Auto-Kalibrierung auf Starthöhe" hinzufügen: Der Rox bestimmt dann lediglich beim Start die Höhe auf Basis GPS Daten (wenn kein Empfang -> meckern), danach läuft es nach demselben Prinzip wie "manuell" (wahrscheinlich barometrische Höhe ohne GPS Abgleich, vermute ich). Somit hätte der Benutzer eine saubere Kalibrierung zB zuhause bei der Abfahrt, wenn das GPS Signal stabil steht, und muss sich um nichts mehr kümmern wie zB jedesmal manuell die Starthöhe eingeben...



Das ist eine gute Idee.  Mein alter Edge 800 hatte die Option, eine definierte Höhe an einer definierten GPS-Position zu setzen und damit
den barometrischen Sensor zu "kalibrieren". Das hat immer gut funktioniert. Im Urlaub konnte ich immer die Höhe vor Ort ausfindig machen 
und dort auf Höhe "kalibrieren".


----------



## SIGMA-Support (25. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

hier wieder die Antworten auf eure Fragen:



Hembacher schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support aus welchem Glas besteht eigentlich das Display des Rox12? Ist ein separater Schutz wie z.B. Displayfolie notwendig bzw. Empfehlenswert? Konnte dazu nichts finden.



@Hembacher Wir haben ein Gorilla Glas der 3. Generation verbaut. Daher ist eine Schutzfolie nicht unbedingt nötig, hängt aber natürlich immer vom Einsatz ab. 



repli schrieb:


> So - neue Ausfahrt, neues Glück heute:
> 
> - Höhenmeter immer noch deutlich weniger als Strava rechnet, diesmal mit manueller Kalibrierung. Immerhin wird das Gap mit manueller Kalibrierung kleiner (865hm ROX vs 923hm Strava). Ja, kann nun am unterschiedl. Rechenverfahren Baro vs. GPS liegen, ich weiß. Dennoch auffällig/nervig, dass der ROX IMMER unter allen Vgl.geräten von Mitfahrern (zumindest GARMIN + POLAR) und auch unter Strava hm-Berechnungen liegt.
> - Abstürze trotz neuster Firmware: Immer beim Sync'en mit DataCenter, sowohl unter dem MEnüpunkt Sync. Daten als auch unter Sigma Cloud (macht wahrscheinlich eh dasselbe dabei). MEhrfach versucht, neu gebootet etc. Immer kommt die Meldung "Sigma App wurde beendet."
> ...



@repli Höhenmessung:
Die Höhenmessung ist immer auf Basis der Druckdose, also barometrisch. Nur die Höhenkalibrierung findet zu Beginn der Tour mittels GPS und der Höheninformation der Karte statt. Anschließend wird mittels GPS nicht weiter kalibriert, da es sonst zu großen unterschieden kommen würde, wenn man beide Methoden vermischen würde.

Höhe bei Strava: Die Höhe die vom Gerät (ROX 12.0) übermittelt wird, wird von Strava nicht neu berechnet. Dies geschieht nur, wenn man das manuell anstößt. Aktuell ist es aber so, dass eine Aktivität die direkt über den ROX 12.0 an Strava übertragen wird, die Höhe Bergab als Höhe Bergauf angezeigt wird. Dies wird im nächsten Update behoben. 

@Hemacher Kannst Du uns hier im Zusammenhang sagen, ob Du Deine Farten direkt über den ROX oder über das DATA CENTER teilst? Und ob Du bei Strava die Höhe neu hast berechnen lassen.

@repli Hast Du bereits die Möglichkeit gehabt Dir die Fahrten von Deinen Kollegen (Garmin & Polar) schicken zu lassen? Dies würde uns sehr weiterhelfen. Ein Vergleich kann nur mit den Geräten gemacht werden, da hier die Messung auf dem gleichen Prinzip basiert.



rhesus schrieb:


> Ich habe den Sigma Rox Schonzeit Juni in Verwendung - bin beeindruckt von der intuitiven Benutzung und dem ultraschnellen Prozessor, hatte auch noch keine Abstürze wie andere User - aber wünsche mir meinen alten Garmin Etrex zurück, den ich in der ersten Euphorie verschenkt habe! ... Dabei habe ich mich nicht gleich geschlagen gegeben, und bin noch immer beim Herumprobieren und Optimieren (vielleicht ist es mein Fehler, dass ich mich diesen Sommer mehrmals rettungslos verfahren habe???)... Hier mein Fazit:
> 
> Ich fahre nur mehr mit Sehbrille  - auch mit der orangen, kontrastverstärkenden Sportbrille sind die Abbiegehinweise und die Karte nicht mehr zu entziffern. Sigma-Team - BITTE GRÖSSERE SCHRIFT UND VOR ALLEM MEHR KONTRASTE!
> 
> ...



@rhesus Danke für Dein Feedback. Einiges konnten wir bereits verbessern und wird im nächsten Update behoben sein. Hier nochmal kurz in Stichpunkten speziell auf Deine Wünsche eingehend:
- Kontrast der Karte wird leicht verbessert
- Abbiegehinweise wurden vollständig überarbeitet
- Kompass Bug wurde behoben

Einen ausführlichen Changelog wird es diesmal auf unserer Homepage geben, sobald das Update verfügbar ist.

Beste Grüße,
SIGMA SUPPORT TEAM


----------



## Hembacher (25. September 2018)

@Hemacher Kannst Du uns hier im Zusammenhang sagen, ob Du Deine Farten direkt über den ROX oder über das DATA CENTER teilst? Und ob Du bei Strava die Höhe neu hast berechnen lassen.

@SIGMA-Support ich synchronisiere alles direkt über den Rox, nachberechnen lass ich nix. Danke übrigens für das mittlerweile hervorragende Feedback Eurerseits


----------



## ccpirat (26. September 2018)

Den Fehler mit der nicht funktionierenden Übertragung zu Strava konnte ich jetzt etwas eingrenzen.

Nach beendigen der Fahrt Speicher ich die und der Rox überträgt es automatisch an Strava und die Cloud.
In der Cloud kommen auch alle Fahrten an, scheinbar auch die Abstürze.
In der SIGMA Ilink App, zeigt es mir dann aber nur die Fahrten von meinem MTB an. Die von Cyclocross Profil nicht.

Ich habe ein Cannondale unter MTB und ein Specialized unter Cyclo, je nachdem welches Rad ich nehme werden die Daten dann auch angezeigt.
Komischerweise nur vom Profil MTB.

Wo kann der Fehler liegen?
Fehlt irgendwo in dem anderen Profil ein Hacken???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclingjudge (26. September 2018)

Ist das eigentlich bei euch auch so, daß der ROX in euren WLAN-Routern x-fach auftaucht?
Wenn ich mich in meiner fritz-box anmelde und mir die Liste der angemeldeten Geräte anschaue, finde ich den ROX zigfach dort gelistet.
Scheinbar bezieht der jedesmal eine neue IP-Adresse. Das führt dazu, daß man jedem neuen Gerät unbegrenzten Zugang gewähren muß, damit sich der Rox mit dem WLAN verbinden kann. Das ist aus sicherheitstechnischen Gründen nicht wirklich der Burner.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (26. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

erst einmal vielen Dank für euren Lob! Das freut uns sehr! 

Gerne gehen wir wieder auf eure Fragen ein:



ccpirat schrieb:


> Den Fehler mit der nicht funktionierenden Übertragung zu Strava konnte ich jetzt etwas eingrenzen.
> 
> Nach beendigen der Fahrt Speicher ich die und der Rox überträgt es automatisch an Strava und die Cloud.
> In der Cloud kommen auch alle Fahrten an, scheinbar auch die Abstürze.
> ...



@ccpirat Hier liegt ein Bug in der aktuellen Firmware vor. Die Aktivitäten die als Cyclocross markiert sind, werden nicht synchronisiert. Dieser Fehler wird in dem nächsten Update behoben sein. Das fällt unter die Kategorie "kurioser" Fehler! :-D 

Bezüglich der Abstürze bei der Pause. Könntest Du uns den gesamten Inhalt des ROX (außer des Ordners "Map") zukommen lassen? So haben wir die Möglichkeit den Fehler eventuell zu reproduzieren. Einfach per Mail an: [email protected]. Vielen Dank!



Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich bei euch auch so, daß der ROX in euren WLAN-Routern x-fach auftaucht?
> Wenn ich mich in meiner fritz-box anmelde und mir die Liste der angemeldeten Geräte anschaue, finde ich den ROX zigfach dort gelistet.
> Scheinbar bezieht der jedesmal eine neue IP-Adresse. Das führt dazu, daß man jedem neuen Gerät unbegrenzten Zugang gewähren muß, damit sich der Rox mit dem WLAN verbinden kann. Das ist aus sicherheitstechnischen Gründen nicht wirklich der Burner.



@Cyclingjudge Es ist in der Tat so, dass der ROX 12.0 mehrfach beim Router auftaucht. Dies ist ein Sicherheitsfeature auf Seitens des ROX 12.0. Dies kann man auch bei Android Smartphones sehen, dass diese jedes mal wenn WiFi neu aktiviert wird, die MAC Adresse gewechselt wird. Da der Router aber die Verbindung per MAC Adresse herstellt, kommt es  zu dem genannten Phänomen. 

Viele Grüße,
SIGMA SUPPORT-TEAM


----------



## fugezo (26. September 2018)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15501682"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> - Kontrast der Karte wird leicht verbessert


Das ist ja schon mal gut zu hören, je nach Lichtverhältnissen ist die Ablesung ja oft nicht optimal. Was ich an der Kartendarstellung für Mountainbiker schade finde ist dass die Singletrail Bewertung von OSM nicht ersichtlich ist. In der Webversion der Sigma Karte die man bei GPSIES anschauen kann ist ja eine Beschriftung am Trail vorhanden, am ROX 12 ist davon nichts mehr zu sehen. Gefühlt sehen alle unbefestigten Wege gleich aus...beim Kartendesign haben wohl Rennradfahre das sagen gehabt   Da das Kartenformat ja nicht öffentlich ist kann man hierbei ja auch nichts anpassen. 

Ich bin ja schon gespannt auf das nächste Update, es scheint sich ja einiges zu tun! Kommt es eher Anfang oder Ende Oktober? Könnt Ihr hier dann informieren, wenn es draußen ist und wie die Versionsnummer lautet? Auf den Automatischen Update kann man sich ja nicht so verlassen wenn das W-Lan am Ladeplatz nicht so gut ist...


----------



## ccpirat (26. September 2018)

Betrifft es mit dem Kuriosenbug nur das Cyclocross Profil oder alle außer MTB? Oder alle zusätzlichen?

Sonst könnte ich das Zweitrad ja auch anders nennen, z.B als Rennrad oder....


----------



## SIGMA-Support (27. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

hier wieder die Antworten auf Eure Fragen:



fugezo schrieb:


> Das ist ja schon mal gut zu hören, je nach Lichtverhältnissen ist die Ablesung ja oft nicht optimal. Was ich an der Kartendarstellung für Mountainbiker schade finde ist dass die Singletrail Bewertung von OSM nicht ersichtlich ist. In der Webversion der Sigma Karte die man bei GPSIES anschauen kann ist ja eine Beschriftung am Trail vorhanden, am ROX 12 ist davon nichts mehr zu sehen. Gefühlt sehen alle unbefestigten Wege gleich aus...beim Kartendesign haben wohl Rennradfahre das sagen gehabt   Da das Kartenformat ja nicht öffentlich ist kann man hierbei ja auch nichts anpassen.
> 
> Ich bin ja schon gespannt auf das nächste Update, es scheint sich ja einiges zu tun! Kommt es eher Anfang oder Ende Oktober? Könnt Ihr hier dann informieren, wenn es draußen ist und wie die Versionsnummer lautet? Auf den Automatischen Update kann man sich ja nicht so verlassen wenn das W-Lan am Ladeplatz nicht so gut ist...



@fugezo Wir haben bei der Darstellung versucht so dicht wie möglich an der "DATA CENTER Karte zu sein. Da wir beim ROX 12.0 aber ein transflektives Display verwenden, ist der Kontrast gegenüber dem Monitor nicht ganz so gut. Zudem verwendet man den Monitor selten bei voller Sonneneinstrahlung  
Aber um es kurz zu machen. Wir werden uns dem Thema auch nochmal widmen und schauen wie wir das für das Display weiter optimieren können. Daher danke für den Input.

Bezüglich Update. Da werden wir auf jeden Fall informieren. Wir werden diesmal soviel Kanäle bespielen wie es geht (daher natürlich auch hier). Genaues Datum hängt von den internen Tests ab (aber Anfang ist es nicht ;-) ). 



ccpirat schrieb:


> Betrifft es mit dem Kuriosenbug nur das Cyclocross Profil oder alle außer MTB? Oder alle zusätzlichen?
> 
> Sonst könnte ich das Zweitrad ja auch anders nennen, z.B als Rennrad oder....



@ccpirat Es hängt nur an der Auswahl "Cyclocross". Wenn Du das Sportprofil in z. B. Cycling oder MTB änderst, sollte der Upload funktionieren.

Beste Grüße,
SIGMA SUPPORT-TEAM


----------



## repli (29. September 2018)

@SIGMA-Support Hier wie versprochen vom heutigen Ausritt 3 Files zum Check Höhenmeter-Unterschiede:

1. ROX12 File, auf Strava hoch geladen. 913hm
2. danach auf Strava "Höhe korrigieren" gedrückt. 1000hm
3. Vergleichsfile Mitfahrer mit Polar

Sehen Sie an diesen Files vielleicht eine Erklärung, warum der ROX systematisch weniger hm anzeigt als Strava oder Polar?

Hinweis: Habe diesmal als Versuch manuelle hm-Kalibrierung verwendet. Die Abweichung ist zumindest diesmal nur ca. 10%, nicht mehr 30% wie vorher. Kann aber auch an sonnigem stabilen Wetter liegen? (Baro hat konstante Referenz Luftdruck)

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1u8gxuUw-ojpJ74a-DRbbIS0yLHQfUxOG


----------



## tuka (30. September 2018)

Habe jetzt auch den ROX 12.0 und gebe Sigma eine Chance, weil ich einen Fahrradcomputer möchte, der auf der Karte auch mindestens vier Datenfelder anzeigen kann (kann kein Garmin bis heute, nur der Wahoo).

Neben den ersten Anmeldeproblemen ANT-Sensoren findet er (bis auf den Wahoo-Herzfrequenzsensor) keinen (Giant RideSense, StagesPower, Wahoo Speed, Wahoo Cadence etc.) bei der automatischen Suche. Mit Eingabe der ID-Nummer geht es aber.

Mich interessiert vor allem die Navigation mit Komoot. Accounts von Komoot, Strava und GPsies habe ich verbunden und synchronisiert. Nach meiner ersten 60 km Testfahrt auf dem Rennrad folgende Erkenntnisse. 

Kein Absturz!


Als ich zu Beginn der Tour eine Route von Komoot aufrufen wollte, sollte ich mich erst wieder bei Komoot einloggen. Das geht in der Pampa ohne WiFi natürlich nicht - also keine Route auswählbar!  Ohne einen Plan B wäre der Tag gelaufen gewesen. Das scheint nach ein paar Versuchen aber nicht jedesmal so zu sein - auf jeden Fall unzuverlässig.


Die Abbiegehinweise während der Navigation mit einer Komoot-Route sind nicht die von Komoot (zusätzlich mit Straßennamen etc.). Eine Vollintegration wäre wünschenswert.


Die Abbiegehinweise sind nach einer gewissen Zeit der Fahrt genau entgegengesetzt zur tatsächlichen Richtung! Vielleicht kommt das dadurch, dass ich mit einem wenigen 100 m großen Schlenker die Route velassen habe, um die Neuberechnung der Navigation zu testen. Die nervigen Abbiegehinweise konnte ich dann aber abschalten, wenn man von oben runterwischt, eine Seite weiterscrollt und die Hinweise abschaltet.


Die Sortierfunktion der Komoot-Touren nach Datum ist wirkungslos.


Außerdem wurde hier schon geschrieben, dass die Fahrt nach Strava als Spaziergang hochgeladen wird.


An den Abbiegungen sind zu viele Dinge auf einmal dargestellt. Der Pfeil des aktuellen Standorts, der dicke Abbiegepfeil, ein dicker roter Kreis auf der Abbiegung. Das überlagert sich zum Teil derart, dass man bei komplizierten Abbiegungen nicht genau sieht, wohin es gehen soll (der Abbiegehinweis sagt sowieso was ganz anderes - sh. Punkt 3).


Schön ist, dass man das Kartenfeld durch antippen jederzeit vergrößern kann. Allerdings erschweren Kartenfarben das Ablesen sehr. wenn man etwas rauszoomt, um z. B. bei einer Straßensperrung den Weg zum nächsten Dorf prüfen möchte, lassen die Linienbreiten/-dicken nicht mehr darauf schließen, um welchen Straßenbelag oder welche Straßenart/-breite es sich handeln könnte. Anderes Online-Kartenmaterial und natürlich Topografische Karten sind da eindeutiger.


Ein kleiner Maßstab auf der Karte fehlt.


Die Trainingsansicht "Seite Navigation" lässt sich nicht deaktivieren. Ich würde sie gern deaktivieren, da sie nur zwei nutzerdefinierbare Datenfelder hat und ich die Navigation über ein Datenfeld in einer anderen benutzerdefinierten Trainingsansichtenseite laufen lasse.


Die Abbiegehinweise sind mal oben, mal unten (Daten-/Kartenfelder werden dabei überlagert). Wenn nur Datenfelder auf der Ansicht, dann erscheinen sie unten. Wenn auch ein Kartenfeld dargestellt ist, dann oben. Eine Auswahlmöglichkeit der Position wäre schön. Der Wahoo Elemnt ist da raffinierter, wenn es Abbiegehinweise gibt, verkleinert er die anderen Datenfelder entsprechend, so dass es keine Überlagerungen gibt.


Einmal war für ein paar Sekunden die Verbindung von drei von vier (Kombi-)Sensoren weg.


Der Homebutton hat viel Spiel und vibriert/klackert z. B. auf rauhem Asphalt.
Das Gerät hat Potenzial und wir werden es wohlwollend beobachten.

Mein Hauptfrage bzw. mein Hauptanliegen an Sigma:

*Die Routen von Kommot müssen nach einer Synchronisation des Gerätes dauerhaft und jederzeit auf dem Gerät abrufbar sein auch ohne WiFi-Verbindung!* Mit Strava und GPsies scheint das ja zu funktionieren.

Grüße, Tino


----------



## a-x-e-l (30. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte mir vorgestern eine Strecke auf gpsies zusammengeklickt. Dann als gpx runter geladen, im Data Center importiert, mit der Cloud
synchronisiert. Ich wollte die Qualität der Abbiegehinweise verbessern. Dann den ROX eingeschaltet und synchronisiert, den Track unter dem Menüpunkt NAVIGATION geladen und die Strecke angezeigt. Alles gut. Gestern dann am Start der Tour den Track aufgerufen, laden, laden, laden.... nix. Gut, dann Plan B, Handy raus ,Hotspot an, WLAN angemeldet, mit gpsies sychronisiert, Track war da, geladen, los ging es.
Es kann nicht sein, dass ich online sein muss, um einen synchronisierten Track zu laden....

Die Strecke abgefahren mit kleinem Schlenker durch Verfahrer und kurze Denkmalbesichtigung.
Die Form der Strecke ist so, dass die Orte nach 20 km (Folking) und nach 60 km (Theding) nicht weit auseinander liegen.
Ich bin nach 20 km mit Schwung in die Ortschaft Folking und bergab habe ich den Abzweig verpasst. Der ROX rechnete neu
und hat sich dann eine Abkürzung zum anderen Ort Theding. Da wäre aus einer 75 km Runde eine 40 km Runde geworden.
Ich habe dann improvisiert. War auch schön. Hätte ich aber einen Track geplant, den ich zwingend hätte fahren wollen, dann
wäre ich hier ziemlich angepisst. Der Edge 800 hat eine Auswahl geboten zwischen Routenneuberechnung "ein" oder "aus".

Ich bin meistens im Modus "aus" unterwegs gewesen.

Die Datei "WochenendeKw39" ist die Ursprungstour, die andere Datei dann das Ergebnis.


----------



## Hembacher (30. September 2018)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hatte mir vorgestern eine Strecke auf gpsies zusammengeklickt. Dann als gpx runter geladen, im Data Center importiert, mit der Cloud
> synchronisiert. Ich wollte die Qualität der Abbiegehinweise verbessern.



Ich importiere mir meine selbstgeplanten Touren als gpx direkt in den Rox - ohne Umweg, war bisher immer perfekt. Ich plane mit geometerpro.


----------



## a-x-e-l (30. September 2018)

Hembacher schrieb:


> Ich importiere mir meine selbstgeplanten Touren als gpx direkt in den Rox - ohne Umweg, war bisher immer perfekt. Ich plane mit geometerpro.


Ich bin faul. Das USB-Kabel will ich mir sparen. Geometerpro kenne ich noch nicht. Das muss ich mir mal anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## glanzhuegel (1. Oktober 2018)

Ich möchte mir die Garmin Vector 3 Pedale/Leistungsmesser kaufen. Hat schon jemand Erfahrung? Gibt es beim Rox 12.0 auchdie graphische Auswertung wie beim Garmin edge? Welche Features gibt es beim Rox?


----------



## SIGMA-Support (3. Oktober 2018)

repli schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support Hier wie versprochen vom heutigen Ausritt 3 Files zum Check Höhenmeter-Unterschiede:
> 
> 1. ROX12 File, auf Strava hoch geladen. 913hm
> 2. danach auf Strava "Höhe korrigieren" gedrückt. 1000hm
> ...



@repli Vielen Dank für die Beispieldatei. Wir haben uns diese genau angeschaut. Leider ist der vergleich nicht ganz möglich, da die Strecken  unterschiedlich lang sind. Ich habe einen Screenshot beigefügt (Vergleich wurde mit MyGPSFiles gemacht). Wir werden uns auch nochmal die Details der Daten anschauen, was ein bisschen dauern wird. Durch diesen Unterschied lassen sich zumindest ein Teil erklären. Nähere Infos folgend die Tage. 



tuka schrieb:


> Habe jetzt auch den ROX 12.0 und gebe Sigma eine Chance, weil ich einen Fahrradcomputer möchte, der auf der Karte auch mindestens vier Datenfelder anzeigen kann (kann kein Garmin bis heute, nur der Wahoo).
> 
> Neben den ersten Anmeldeproblemen ANT-Sensoren findet er (bis auf den Wahoo-Herzfrequenzsensor) keinen (Giant RideSense, StagesPower, Wahoo Speed, Wahoo Cadence etc.) bei der automatischen Suche. Mit Eingabe der ID-Nummer geht es aber.
> 
> ...



@tuka Hallo Tino. Gerne gehe ich auf die einzelnen  Punkte ein.

1. So soll es sein!
2. Wird im nächsten Update verbessert.  Dann sind alle Routen auch offline verfügbar und zugänglich. 
3. Aktuell werden die Abbiegehinweise vom Gerät erstellt. Dies gibt uns die Möglichkeit bei einem Re-Routing immer noch gleichwertig Hinweise zu geben.
4. Abbiegehinweise wurden vollständig überarbeitet und verhindert unnötige Hinweise. Dies wird im neuen Update zur Verfügung gestellt
5. Ist im neuen Update behoben
6. Wurde ebenfalls im neuen Update behoben
7. Werden wir uns nochmal genauer anschauen. 
8. Werden wir uns ebenfalls nochmal anschauen
9. Kommt mit dem nächsten Update.
10. Kann bewußt nicht deaktiviert werden, um sicherzustellen, dass auf jeden Fall zumindest eine Karte zu sehen ist. 
11. Wenn die Überlagerung stört, kann man durch einfaches Tippen auf die Box diese wieder ausblenden. Die Position der Box kann nicht geändert werden.
12. War das ein einmaliges Phänomen?
13. Es sollte eigentlich kein Klappern geben. Damit wir eine Vorstellung von dem Klappern bekommen können. Wäre es möglich uns ein kurzes Video davon zu schicken (an [email protected]). 




a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hatte mir vorgestern eine Strecke auf gpsies zusammengeklickt. Dann als gpx runter geladen, im Data Center importiert, mit der Cloud
> synchronisiert. Ich wollte die Qualität der Abbiegehinweise verbessern. Dann den ROX eingeschaltet und synchronisiert, den Track unter dem Menüpunkt NAVIGATION geladen und die Strecke angezeigt. Alles gut. Gestern dann am Start der Tour den Track aufgerufen, laden, laden, laden.... nix. Gut, dann Plan B, Handy raus ,Hotspot an, WLAN angemeldet, mit gpsies sychronisiert, Track war da, geladen, los ging es.
> ...



@a-x-e-l Hallo Axel, das Neuberechnen eines Tracks wird sich in der nächsten Version auch leicht verändern. Es wird erst deutlich gemacht, dass der Track verlassen wurde (diese Meldung fehlt heute) und dann wird erst zurück geführt. Wenn man das dann immer noch ignoriert, dann sucht er eine neue Strecke zurück zum Track (weiter vorne). Hier prüfen wir aber auch noch weitere Möglichkeiten, wie man das noch lösen kann. 



glanzhuegel schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir die Garmin Vector 3 Pedale/Leistungsmesser kaufen. Hat schon jemand Erfahrung? Gibt es beim Rox 12.0 auchdie graphische Auswertung wie beim Garmin edge? Welche Features gibt es beim Rox?



@glanzhuegel Die Funktionen, die die Garmin Vector Pedale liefert,  sind aktuell nur mit einem Edge kompatibel. Es gibt dafür noch kein öffentlich zugängliches Profil,  dass wir unterstützen könnten. Dies soll aber kommen. Sobald das so ist, werden wir dies auch integrieren (Zeitachse ist nicht bekannt).

Ich hoffe wir konnten euch wieder weiterhelfen.
Beste Grüße,
SIGMA SUPPORT-TEAM


----------



## repli (3. Oktober 2018)

@SIGMA-Support Danke schonmal. Ja, Alex und ich fahren Strecken oft von verschiedenen Starts (Home Locations) aus los, daher müsste man die Strecken beschneiden und den langen gemeinsamen Mittelteil für die Analyse der Unterschiede heran ziehen, sorry. Dieses Ausschneiden von GPS Teilstrecken kann man mit verschiedenen. Tools machen, u.a. auch Strava. Da ich aber die unmanipulierten Rohdaten senden wollte, habe ich nichts verändert.Wenn ich irgendwie helfen kann, die Daten vorzubearbeiten, lasst mich gerne wissen was Ihr braucht!

Bin sehr gespannt auf Eure Ergebnisse. Nach Euren bisherigen Auskünften dürfte es eigentlich auch egal sein ob ich die Höhe Auto kalibriere oder manuell. Somit könnte die Abweichung Höhenmeter zu Strava oder anderen GPS Geräten möglicherweise doch eher an der Genauigkeit der ROX Baro-Messung oder einer Drift (mitTemperatur, Wetteränderung?) zu liegen... Hatte auch schonmal überlegt, ob andere Geräte evtl. Trotz Barometermessung noch unterwegs bekannte GPS Wegpunkte als Höhen-Rekalibrierung nutzen und somit genauer sind als Eure Methode, die Höhe und am Start aus GPS-Mapdaten zu setzen und sich danach alleine auf Barometer zu verlassen... War nicht ROX 10 und 11 ebenso mit einer Option unterwegs, dass man unterwegs zusätzliche Wegpunkte für die Höhenkalibrierung heran ziehen konnte?

Unsere Radfahren sind immer morgens so von 10-14h. Also steigende Temperaturen, keine Ahnung was der Luftdruck in diesem Zeitraum schwankt...


----------



## SIGMA-Support (3. Oktober 2018)

repli schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support Danke schonmal. Ja, Alex und ich fahren Strecken oft von verschiedenen Starts (Home Locations) aus los, daher müsste man die Strecken beschneiden und den langen gemeinsamen Mittelteil für die Analyse der Unterschiede heran ziehen, sorry. Dieses Ausschneiden von GPS Teilstrecken kann man mit verschiedenen. Tools machen, u.a. auch Strava. Da ich aber die unmanipulierten Rohdaten senden wollte, habe ich nichts verändert.Wenn ich irgendwie helfen kann, die Daten vorzubearbeiten, lasst mich gerne wissen was Ihr braucht!
> 
> Bin sehr gespannt auf Eure Ergebnisse. Nach Euren bisherigen Auskünften dürfte es eigentlich auch egal sein ob ich die Höhe Auto kalibriere oder manuell. Somit könnte die Abweichung Höhenmeter zu Strava oder anderen GPS Geräten möglicherweise doch eher an der Genauigkeit der ROX Baro-Messung oder einer Drift (mitTemperatur, Wetteränderung?) zu liegen... Hatte auch schonmal überlegt, ob andere Geräte evtl. Trotz Barometermessung noch unterwegs bekannte GPS Wegpunkte als Höhen-Rekalibrierung nutzen und somit genauer sind als Eure Methode, die Höhe und am Start aus GPS-Mapdaten zu setzen und sich danach alleine auf Barometer zu verlassen... War nicht ROX 10 und 11 ebenso mit einer Option unterwegs, dass man unterwegs zusätzliche Wegpunkte für die Höhenkalibrierung heran ziehen konnte?
> 
> Unsere Radfahren sind immer morgens so von 10-14h. Also steigende Temperaturen, keine Ahnung was der Luftdruck in diesem Zeitraum schwankt...



Hallo @repli ,

die Berechnung bei uns und bei anderen sind auf der gleichen Basis. Aber selbst bei der gleichen Berechnungsgrundlage kann es zu unterschieden kommen. Als Basis meine ich die Messung mittels Luftdruck ohne heranziehen weiterer "Hilfsmittel". Meines Wissens, verwendet kein anderer Hersteller eine andere Methode. 
Die Frage die jetzt aber offen ist. Wie kommt der Unterschied zustande?
Ein großer Faktor ist die ("Philosophische") Frage: Was ist ein positiver Höhenunterschied? Welche Grenzwert nimmt man als Grundlage? Sind es 50cm? 80cm? 1m? Was ist der "richtige" Wert? Dieser Schwellenwert kann von Sensor zu Sensor unterschiedlichen sein, da die Auflösung der Sensoren unterschiedlich ist. Dann kommen noch externe Faktoren hinzu, die eventuell ein Rauschen oder Schwanken mit sich bringen, die in die Berechnung reinspielen können. Setze ich hier eine zu gerinige Schwelle, kann das zu sehr hohen Werten führen. Ist die Schwelle zu hoch, führt es zu niedrigeren Werten. Was nun "korrekt" ist, ist wirklich schwer zu beantworten. 

Um nun aber sicherzustellen, dass bei DEINEM ROX alles gut funktioniert, werden wir uns die Daten anschauen und uns nochmal melden.

Falls Du noch einen weiteren Satz an Daten zur Verfügung stellen könntest wäre das perfekt! Startpunkt egal... Bitte auch kurz erwähnen welche Produkt als Vergleich verwendet wurde (welcher Polar? Welche Garmin?).

Wir hoffen wir konnten hier schon mal ein bisschen weiterhelfen,
SIGMA SUPPORT-TEAM

PS Wenn Du im Netz mal nach "Höhenmessung" schaust, wirst Du sehr interessante Diskussionen dazu finden. Da wird es teilweise wirklich sehr philosophisch. :-D


----------



## SIGMA-Support (4. Oktober 2018)

Hallo @repli ,

könntest Du uns bitte die .slfzip der Ausfahrt zur Verfügung stellen, die Du uns als Beispiel geschickt hattest? Wir möchten nur sicher gehen, das bei Strava keine Daten geändert werden. 

Besten Dank!
SIGMA SUPPORT-TEAM


----------



## repli (4. Oktober 2018)

@SIGMA-Support sry, stehe auf dem Schlauch - was ist die .slfzip? 

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15517725"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @repli ,
> 
> könntest Du uns bitte die .slfzip der Ausfahrt zur Verfügung stellen, die Du uns als Beispiel geschickt hattest? Wir möchten nur sicher gehen, das bei Strava keine Daten geändert werden.
> 
> ...


----------



## repli (4. Oktober 2018)

ah, das Exportformat von DataCenter ist .slf. Here we go: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1xVexl-JYEzN3svqn-MrlAuW6u3seG1pO


----------



## the crasher (4. Oktober 2018)

@SIGMA-Support 

Eine Frage hätte ich. Warum gibt es nicht immer wieder mal kleine Updates für große bekannte Fehler.
Seit vielen Wochen ist bekannt, dass irgendwann im Oktober ein Update kommt der einige Fehler behebt.

Der Kompass Fehler ist unter anderem z.B. so eine Sache, die man sofort berichtigen müsste.

Gruß


----------



## chd6 (5. Oktober 2018)

_......Eine Frage hätte ich. Warum gibt es nicht immer wieder mal kleine Updates für große bekannte Fehler.
Seit vielen Wochen ist bekannt, dass irgendwann im Oktober ein Update kommt der einige Fehler behebt.

Der Kompass Fehler ist unter anderem z.B. so eine Sache, die man sofort berichtigen müsste._


Ja, u.a. deswegen ist der ROX 12 zur Navigation im Moment kaum zu gebrauchen. Er zeichnet brav Daten auf, bei mir stimmen auch ca. die Höhenmeter.

Mehr kann er im Moment zuverlässig aber kaum. Ohne Google-Maps in Reserve traue ich mich nicht gerne auf unbekannte Straßen.

Und wie lange ist der aktuelle ROX 12.0 überhaupt noch Update-berechtigt? Kommt nicht irgendwann ROX 12.1, ROX 14  ect. ?

Dann wären wir alle Gamma-Tester gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## repli (6. Oktober 2018)

@SIGMA-Support Hier wie gewünscht 2 weitere Files aus dem ROX12 und dazu passend jeweils korrigiert mit GPS Daten durch Strava.

Strecke 1: ROX12 = 764hm, Strava = 932hm (+22%)
Strecke 2: ROX12 = 651hm, Strava = 1025hm (+57%)

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1GYpH8Rud8S1nVWUGkaZuNqVtIoymfXTy

Ausfahrt war mit dem Rennrad, heute recht stabiles Wetter. Bei Start manuell Höhe auf 228m gesetzt, nach Rückkehr zeigte der ROX 248m an.

Für Eure Vergleiche der Daten, die ich letztes Mal gesendet hatte war noch die Frage offen, welchen Polar mein Mitfahrer Alex gefahren ist. Es ist der 650V, steht aber wohl auch in den Headerdaten, sagte er mir ;-)

Echt merkwürdig, die Diskrepanzen sind also auch nicht systematisch kleiner, wenn ich mit manueller Höhenkalibrierung starte. Ich hatte im Verdacht, dass der ROX die Höhe bei Einstellung "Auto Kalibrieren" evtl. im falschen Moment zu kalibrieren versucht, z.B. wenn ich noch im Haus bin und kein Signal habe oder er noch nicht genug GPS Satelliten gefunden hat für einen robusten lock...

Weitere Ideen?


----------



## chd6 (7. Oktober 2018)

Es gibt Trink- Distanz- Zeit- Kalorien- Alarme.

Wie wäre es mit einem Herzfrequenz- Alarm wie schon beim BC 23.16.

Möglicherweise verkrafte ich mit meinen 54 Jahen dauerhaft nicht 180 B/Min. über 15 Min., wie heute erst nach der Tour festgestellt.


----------



## a-x-e-l (7. Oktober 2018)

chd6 schrieb:


> Es gibt Trink- Distanz- Zeit- Kalorien- Alarme.
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einem Herzfrequenz- Alarm wie schon beim BC 23.16.
> 
> Möglicherweise verkrafte ich mit meinen 54 Jahen dauerhaft nicht 180 B/Min. über 15 Min., wie heute erst nach der Tour festgestellt.



Respekt, dass du noch über so lange Zeit über 180 Puls fahren kannst, Ich werde bald 59 und bei 170 ist Ende.  Ich habe den Puls immer eingeblendet. Wenn man über einen Hügel drüber will/muss, hilft es ja nix, Alarm hin oder her. Hatte mal eine Pulsuhr von Polar, die gepiept hat, war nervig.Hoffe, dir geht's soweit gut.


----------



## pacechris (7. Oktober 2018)

chd6 schrieb:


> Es gibt Trink- Distanz- Zeit- Kalorien- Alarme.
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einem Herzfrequenz- Alarm wie schon beim BC 23.16.
> 
> Möglicherweise verkrafte ich mit meinen 54 Jahen dauerhaft nicht 180 B/Min. über 15 Min., wie heute erst nach der Tour festgestellt.



So ein Alarm muss der Rox12 habe, das kann schon die billigste Pulsuhr 



a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Respekt, dass du noch über so lange Zeit über 180 Puls fahren kannst. Ich habe den Puls immer eingeblendet. Wenn man über einen Hügel drüber will/muss, hilft es ja nix, Alarm hin oder her. Hatte mal eine Pulsuhr von Polar, die gepiept hat, war nervig.Hoffe, dir geht's soweit gut.



So mach ich das auch, das akustische Signal nervt immer.
Der Puls ist so individuell, der eine fällt bei 180 vom Rad, bei einem anderen ist da die  ANS


----------



## chd6 (7. Oktober 2018)

Freut mich, daß ich scheinbar doch noch einigermaßen robust bin

Normerweise habe ich den Puls auch immer auf dem Display. In diesem Fall hatte ich mich aber hoffnungslos verfranst  und landete mit dem Rennrad auf Sandwegen. Die Naviseite war an, die einzige die bei mir keinen Puls anzeigt. Habe das geändert.

Bist Du in einer außergewöhnlichen Situation, merkst Du vom Puls fast nix. Sonst hätte ich ja Pause gemacht.

War froh wieder griffigen Grund unter den Rädern zu haben. Aufgrund bekannter Probleme lieferte der ROX 12, speziell die kreiselnde Darstellung,  in o.g. Situation keine Hilfestellung.

Nochmals: Puls-Alarm ist Pflicht.
Wichtige Verbesserungen sollten sofort veröffentlicht werden.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (8. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

sorry wegen der verzögerten Antwort. Hier wieder der Reihe nach unsere Kommentare:



the crasher schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support
> 
> Eine Frage hätte ich. Warum gibt es nicht immer wieder mal kleine Updates für große bekannte Fehler.
> Seit vielen Wochen ist bekannt, dass irgendwann im Oktober ein Update kommt der einige Fehler behebt.
> ...



@the crasher Es hängt immer davon ab, wo "groß" das Update ist und wie weit man da bereits voran geschritten ist. Wir möchten vermeiden, soviele Updates zu machen. Jedes Update wird ausgiebig getestet und kostet daher viel Zeit. Daher ist es manchmal nicht möglich ein schnelles Update zu machen. Aber bald hat das Warten ein Ende!  



chd6 schrieb:


> _......Eine Frage hätte ich. Warum gibt es nicht immer wieder mal kleine Updates für große bekannte Fehler.
> Seit vielen Wochen ist bekannt, dass irgendwann im Oktober ein Update kommt der einige Fehler behebt.
> 
> Der Kompass Fehler ist unter anderem z.B. so eine Sache, die man sofort berichtigen müsste._
> ...



@chd6 Ein Datum bis wann es Updates geben wird, ist aktuell schwer zu sagen. Der ROX 12.0 ist dazu noch zu "jungfräulich". Die bereits einen ROX hatten, wissen dass wir sehr lange Updates anbieten und die vorhanden Fehler beheben.



repli schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support Hier wie gewünscht 2 weitere Files aus dem ROX12 und dazu passend jeweils korrigiert mit GPS Daten durch Strava.
> 
> Strecke 1: ROX12 = 764hm, Strava = 932hm (+22%)
> Strecke 2: ROX12 = 651hm, Strava = 1025hm (+57%)
> ...



@repli Vielen Dank für die weiteren Daten. Wir haben die Daten geprüft und es sind auf Basis der Daten keine Unregelmässigkeiten zu entdecken. Selbst wenn man die gespeicherten Werte aufsummiert, kommt das raus was auf dem Gerät angezeigt wird.

Ein Vergleich mit den Daten von Strava ist nicht möglich. Die Basis auf der die Berechnung basiert ist sehr unterschiedlich. Wie in einem vorhergehenden Post dargestellt, ist Strava meist zu optimistisch. Das liegt daran, dass es durchaus vorkommen kann das von einem Logeintrag zu anderen plötzlich ein Höhendelta von 25m minus und dann wieder 25m plus besteht. Solche Einträge spiegeln nicht die Realität wieder. Ein Vergleich mit anderen Herstellern die auf der gleichen Basis die Höhenmeter berechnen ist durchaus möglich. Der eine Datensatz, die Du uns schon geschickt hast war hilfreich. Weitere Datensätze würden uns auch noch weiterhelfen um zu sehen wo genau das Problem besteht.



chd6 schrieb:


> Es gibt Trink- Distanz- Zeit- Kalorien- Alarme.
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einem Herzfrequenz- Alarm wie schon beim BC 23.16.
> 
> Möglicherweise verkrafte ich mit meinen 54 Jahen dauerhaft nicht 180 B/Min. über 15 Min., wie heute erst nach der Tour festgestellt.





pacechris schrieb:


> So ein Alarm muss der Rox12 habe, das kann schon die billigste Pulsuhr
> 
> 
> So mach ich das auch, das akustische Signal nervt immer.
> Der Puls ist so individuell, der eine fällt bei 180 vom Rad, bei einem anderen ist da die  ANS



@chd6 & @pacechris Es gibt einen Herzfrequenzalarm. Dieser ist bei den Workouts zu finden. Einfach ein Workout mit einer Phase definieren und die gewünschte Zielzone anlegen. Fertig! 
Die Frage, warum gibt es das nicht mehr "alleine". Viele Nutzer (wie auch hier erwähnt) wollten diese Funktion nicht per se an haben. Daher haben wir das Workout eingeführt um ein einfaches wie auch komplexes Training abzubilden. Man hat also nichts "verloren" sondern viel hinzugewonnen!  

Wir hoffen, dass wir euch weiterhelfen konnten.
Schöne Grüße,
SIGMA SUPPORT-TEAM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tuka (8. Oktober 2018)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15514760"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> 12. War das ein einmaliges Phänomen?
> 13. Es sollte eigentlich kein Klappern geben. Damit wir eine Vorstellung von dem Klappern bekommen können. Wäre es möglich uns ein kurzes Video davon zu schicken (an [email protected]).



Den Kurzfilm vom klappernden Homebutton hatte ich bereits direkt an den Sigma-Support geschickt.

Bei allen der drei Fahrten, die ich bisher gemacht habe, gab es einen jeweils einmalig beobachteten Signalausfall der Sensoren bis auf einen (z. B. mal Leistung, mal Herzfrequenz) immer geschätzte 10 - 15 Sekunden lang. Auf Strava lässt sich nachvollziehen, dass die Daten währenddessen auch nicht aufgezeichnet wurden.


Zwei neue Punkte hätte ich da noch:

Da man auf die Komoot- und Gpsies-Routen zur Zeit ja nur online zugreifen kann, habe ich eine Komoot-Route als Track auf dem Gerät abgespeichert. Leider lässt sich aber der Track nicht "original" speichern, das heißt: Der Rox verlängert den Track immer vom augenblicklichen Standort bis zum ursprünglich geplanten Startpunkt der Komoot-Route. Das sollte er aber nur tun, wenn ich den Track zur Navigation starte, aber nicht, wenn ich ihn nur erstmal speichern will. Wenn ich mehrere Tracks vorbereiten will, um später an einem anderen Ort zu starten, stimmen so die Gesamtkilometer nicht mehr und es ist alles verfälscht. Für mich ist das ein Fehler oder soll das so sein?


Bezüglich Helligkeit Display: Bei schräg stehender Sonne ist die Ablesbarkeit bei Automatik-Helligkeit schon bescheiden. Ich fände es wünschenswert, wenn man die Automatik auch einstellen könnte, zum Beispiel im Menü mit einem dreistufigen Schieberegler, wie er auch bei den Wegepräferenzen der Navigation in den Radprofilen vorkommt. Zum Beispiel Strom sparen wenig/mittel/viel, wobei ich den jetzigen Zustand eher bei "viel" ansiedeln würde.

Bezüglich Höhendaten bin ich zufrieden mit dem Gerät. Barometrische Höhenmessung hat halt seine natürlichen Grenzen. Beim Wahoo Elemnt bin ich z. B. mal ein eine Gewitterzelle gefahren und hatte laut Aufzeichnung über 200 Höhenmeter erklommen, obwohl die Strecke flach war.

... und ja, ich habe gesehen, dass Kragh Andersen, der Gewinner von Paris-Tours, ein Rox 12.0 am Lenker hatte - oder habe ich mich da verguckt?

Grüße, Tino


----------



## SIGMA-Support (10. Oktober 2018)

tuka schrieb:


> Den Kurzfilm vom klappernden Homebutton hatte ich bereits direkt an den Sigma-Support geschickt.
> 
> Bei allen der drei Fahrten, die ich bisher gemacht habe, gab es einen jeweils einmalig beobachteten Signalausfall der Sensoren bis auf einen (z. B. mal Leistung, mal Herzfrequenz) immer geschätzte 10 - 15 Sekunden lang. Auf Strava lässt sich nachvollziehen, dass die Daten währenddessen auch nicht aufgezeichnet wurden.
> 
> ...



@tuka Hallo Tino,

Du solltest bereits oder bekommst demnächst eine Email von uns bezüglich des weiteren Vorgehens bezüglich des ROX 12.0.

Nun aber noch zu Deinen Fragen:

1. Komoot & GPSies wurde im neuen Update komplett überarbeitet. Daher wird es das Problem wie beschrieben nicht mehr geben. Einfach auf das Update warten und dann nochmal testen ob damit alle Fragen bzw. Probleme die aufgetreten sind behoben sind. 

2. Bei tiefstehender Sonne oder keinen "klaren" Lichtverhältnissen ist es schwer auf Basis der externen Helligkeit die Helligkeit des Displays zu steuern. Es ist vergleichbar mit den automatischen Licht vom Auto in den Morgenstunden. Es ist hell genug, dass das Auto entscheidet das Licht nicht einzuschalten. Dennoch wäre es besser. Ähnlich ist es mit unserer Regelung. Es ist hell genug, aber dennoch ist es besser wenn man die Helligkeit hochregelt, da dass Licht sehr diffus auf das Display trifft. Hier kann man nur die manuell Regelung heranziehen und auf die Stufe einstellen, die man am besten findet. 

Bezüglich Kragh. Ja, das hast Du richtig gesehen. Das Team Sunweb führt seit der Tour de France mit unserem ROX 12.  

Schöne Grüße,
SIGMA SUPPORT-TEAM


----------



## chd6 (10. Oktober 2018)

@SIGMA-Support:
_Es gibt einen Herzfrequenzalarm. Dieser ist bei den Workouts zu finden. Einfach ein Workout mit einer Phase definieren und die gewünschte Zielzone anlegen. Fertig!
_
Danke für den Hinweis, hab´s heute ausprobiert. Funktioniert prima, wenn man´s auf dem ROX einstellt. Auf der Workoutseite auch mit optischem Hinweis . Der Warnton könnte bei Geschwindigkeiten über 20 Km/h bisschen lauter sein, ist aber sicher Geschmacksache.

Wie könnte man aber auf diese Funktion kommen, wenn weder Bedienungsanleitung noch Workout-Video einen Hinweis liefern. Ich würde mir eine bessere Dokumentation wünschen.

Nochmals herzliche Dank,
Christoph


----------



## glanzhuegel (11. Oktober 2018)

Gestern hat es wieder einmal einen Programmabsturz gegeben!!!! Jetzt wird es Zeit: Wann kommt das Update: Im Winter ist es leider in Österreich bedingt zu fahren! Ich würde es bald brauchen und nicht erst als Weihnachtsgeschenk!!!


----------



## SIGMA-Support (11. Oktober 2018)

Hallo @glanzhuegel 

das Update wird vorrausichtlich Ende des Monats veröffentlicht.

Sobald es final verfügbar ist werde ich mich wieder hier im Forum melden bzgl. dem Update.

Viele Grüße
Euer SIGMA Support Team.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (13. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Sigma,

schön das Ihr hier her kommt und den Kopf hinhaltet - Das Ticket schreiben habe ich irgendwann im August aufgegeben...

Meine noch offenen Punkte (ergänzend zu den bisher hier genannten):

- Chronisch aktiviertes WLAN - kA ob es am 'Debug' Mode liegt oder generell, der 12er synchronisiert immer - egal ob Wlan von mir aktiviert wurde oder nicht - die Einstellung ist ihm herzlich egal, was unter anderem dazu führt, dass er im Standby mehr Energie frisst als im Einsatz (relativ, da er immer aktiv ist). Inzwischen schalte ich ihn nach der Nutzung komplett ab, das hilft signifikant dem Akku.

- Sync funktioniert bei mir nur mit dem Cyc (grün) Profil, alle anderen werden angeblich erfolgreich hochgeladen, erscheinen aber nicht im Datacenter. 

- Feature Request : Displayeinstellung Tag / Nacht Darstellung ins Kurzmenü bringen und/oder Automatikoption über Sonnenauf- bzw. untergang wäre nett. 

Datacenter & Rox sind auf dem aktuellen Stand, Debug Modus aktiviert.



Ein anderer Punkt über den Sigma mal nachdenken sollte :
Es sind ja nicht wenige Nutzer vom Rox 12, die denn vollen UVP nach erscheinen gezahlt haben - offensichtlich für ein nicht wirklich nutzbares Produkt - ja, passiert weiß ich.
Doof wird das aber, wenn vermutlich im kommenden Jahr der Preis nach unten korrigiert wird - nicht für neue Kunden, aber für alle die unfreiwillig den Betatest und die Fehlerbereinigung unterstützt haben, beim vollen Kaufpreis.
Ich kenne Euer internes Angebot (Frontleuchte + Außenschale) - nette Geste - aber wohl nicht ganz der Treffer, die meisten hier werden eh ne Beleuchtung haben und das bisschen Spritzguss, naja.
Ich weiß wie bei mir im Job ein Softwaretest Ingenieur pro Stunde abgerechnet wird ...

Was ich sagen will, lasst euch etwas angepassteres Einfallen, für die Kunden die das Ding nicht sofort verworfen haben, ihre Zeit und vor allem Nerven (Kompass & ANT Verbindung !!!) geopfert haben, damit über Feedback zu Euch, aus dem Rox 12 ein nutzbares Gerät wird.

Die Email Kontakte habt ihr ja ...

Grüß aus Berlin,

Basstler


----------



## a-x-e-l (13. Oktober 2018)

Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Ich kenne Euer internes Angebot (Frontleuchte + Außenschale) - nette Geste - aber wohl nicht ganz der Treffer, die meisten hier werden eh ne Beleuchtung haben und das bisschen Spritzguss, naja.
> Ich weiß wie bei mir im Job ein Softwaretest Ingenieur pro Stunde abgerechnet wird ...
> Basstler



Klingt interessant...mehr Angaben wären nett.


----------



## Krombeach (14. Oktober 2018)

Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Rox12 zu holen. Fahre momentan immer mit Handy und Komoot. Meine Frage nun wenn ich Strecken mit komoot am PC plane und dann auf den Rox Synchronisiere, zeigt mir der Rox auch Highlights bzw. Wegpunkte von der Komoot Route an?


----------



## SIGMA-Support (15. Oktober 2018)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

zunächst einmal wünschen wir euch eine erfolgreiche Woche.



Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Hallo Sigma,
> 
> schön das Ihr hier her kommt und den Kopf hinhaltet - Das Ticket schreiben habe ich irgendwann im August aufgegeben..



Wir nehmen eure Anmerkungen und Anregungen ernst und versuchen diese Umzusetzen. 
Das Kontaktformular ist dennoch sinnvoll, um ein Anliegen ausserhalb des Forums zu besprechen.
Allerdings muss das Formular nicht zwingend für Anregungen benutzt werden. 
Dafür lesen wir hier mit =)




Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> - Chronisch aktiviertes WLAN - kA ob es am 'Debug' Mode liegt oder generell, der 12er synchronisiert immer - egal ob Wlan von mir aktiviert wurde oder nicht - die Einstellung ist ihm herzlich egal, was unter anderem dazu führt, dass er im Standby mehr Energie frisst als im Einsatz (relativ, da er immer aktiv ist). Inzwischen schalte ich ihn nach der Nutzung komplett ab, das hilft signifikant dem Akku.
> 
> - Sync funktioniert bei mir nur mit dem Cyc (grün) Profil, alle anderen werden angeblich erfolgreich hochgeladen, erscheinen aber nicht im Datacenter.
> 
> ...




Wie jedes Smartphone versucht natürlich auch der ROX 12.0 Sport sich bei aktivierten Wlan mit diesem zu verbinden.
Hier am Besten das Wlan deaktivieren. Wenn es zu Hause wieder benötigt wird, einfach wieder einschalten.

Dies sollte funktionieren, ansonsten hier bitte den ROX 12.0 Sport auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen.

Zum Thema Sportprofil, dies wird mit dem nächsten Update behoben. 

Zum Thema Display: Hier hat sich herausgestellt, dass es besser ist dem Nutzer es selbst zu überlassen sich das Display richtig einzustellen.




Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Ein anderer Punkt über den Sigma mal nachdenken sollte :
> Es sind ja nicht wenige Nutzer vom Rox 12, die denn vollen UVP nach erscheinen gezahlt haben - offensichtlich für ein nicht wirklich nutzbares Produkt - ja, passiert weiß ich.



Auf die Preise am Markt können wir als Hersteller keinen Einfluss nehmen, dieser wird von den Händlern reguliert.




Krombeach schrieb:


> Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Rox12 zu holen. Fahre momentan immer mit Handy und Komoot. Meine Frage nun wenn ich Strecken mit komoot am PC plane und dann auf den Rox Synchronisiere, zeigt mir der Rox auch Highlights bzw. Wegpunkte von der Komoot Route an?



Es werden lediglich die Wegpunkte bzw. die reine Route übernommen. 


Viele Grüße
Euer SIGMA Sport Team.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (15. Oktober 2018)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15535302"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> zunächst einmal wünschen wir euch eine erfolgreiche Woche.
> 
> ...




Hallo SIGMA,

zum ersten Abschnitt :
Das ich den Hersteller des Produktes als erstes anspreche, sollte wohl auch die Regel sein.
Was aber kein Spaß macht, wenn man entweder 14 Tage auf eine Antwort wartet (übringens der Grund warum in den ROX 12 überhaupt noch habe - einfach (!) zurück wahr da nicht mehr :-(( ), oder wie bei min. zwei Tickets, welche sich bis heute keiner angenommen hat.

 Danke !

2. Abschnitt :
SIGMA braucht mir nicht zu erklären wie und warum Android Smartphones regelmäßig umliegende Netze scannt, das unterlassen sie nur im Flugmodus - weil der zuverlässig funktionieren muss.
So, ich habe aber kein Smartphone gekauft, sondern einen Fahrrad Tacho ! - darum erwarte ich 'dummerweise' auch das er sich eher wie selbiges Verhält, also wenn ich 'Nutzer' das WLAN abschalte (wie im Übrigen ziemlich klar beschrieben) soll das auch aus bleiben und nicht nur das Symbol aus der Status Leiste nehmen.
Und nein SIGMA, ich werde keine weiteres (!!!) mal ein Werksreset durchführen, ich habe noch andere Hobbys - seht zu das Ihr (oder GPS Tuner) die Software in den Griff bekommt.

3. Display Option Tag/Nacht Darstellung - Meinen Satz komplett erfasst ? - die Automatik war eine mögliche Option - Feature Request.
Was aber zu mindest bei mir aktuell Routine ist - Abends 5 mal durch Menü tingeln -> Umstellung auf 'Dunkel', weil draußen Dunkel.
Am nächsten Morgen wieder 5 mal durchs Menü tippen - 'hell', weil draußen 'hell'.
Ich behaupte das es Kunden geben wird, die sich darüber freuen würden, wenn sie eben nicht jedes Mal in die Einstellungen/Display/Darstellung abtauchen müssten - zweimal am Tag - sondern einfach das ShortCut Menü runterziehen, tippen fertig.
Die sinnlose Kompasskalibrierung hat doch auch ihren Platz dort gefunden.

Zu Preisgestaltung brauch ich keine Belehrung, aber schön zu sehen wie SIGMA hier die eigentliche Kernaussage komplett ignoriert.
Das war erwartungsgemäß, leider.

Mein Fazit, wenn es um Produkthaftung und Software geht, sind alle gleich - Bananaware.

Guten Abend,

Basstler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basstler_Bln (15. Oktober 2018)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Klingt interessant...mehr Angaben wären nett.



Welche Part ?

Die Kosten ? - ist nen Rox 12.0 + Sensor Set (UVP) pro Arbeitstag ;-)

Grüße,

Basstler


----------



## Hembacher (15. Oktober 2018)

Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Hallo SIGMA,
> 
> 3. Display Option Tag/Nacht Darstellung - Meinen Satz komplett erfasst ? - die Automatik war eine mögliche Option - Feature Request.
> Was aber zu mindest bei mir aktuell Routine ist - Abends 5 mal durch Menü tingeln -> Umstellung auf 'Dunkel', weil draußen Dunkel.
> ...



Bei mir klappt das. Nach unten wischen - Helligkeit verstellen - hochschieben - fertig. Ich find's perfekt!


----------



## Basstler_Bln (16. Oktober 2018)

@Hembacher 
Nein nicht die Helligkeit, die Art der Darstellung !

Dadurch wird das Farbprofil invertiert, aus weiß wird schwarz und umgekehrt, dadurch lässt sich der Rox 12 in Dunkelheit wesentlich besser ablesen und man wird nicht durch den weiß leuchtenden Hintergrund geblendet.

Basstler


----------



## ccpirat (16. Oktober 2018)

Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Ich kenne Euer internes Angebot (Frontleuchte + Außenschale) - nette Geste - aber wohl nicht ganz der Treffer, die meisten hier werden eh ne Beleuchtung haben und das bisschen Spritzguss, naja.



Was für ein Angebot?

Ich habe wie jeder andere hier sicher auch 399,- Euro für den Rox bezahlt.
Ärger mich seit Anfang Juli damit ganz schön rum, habe schon 11 Kontakte über die Hotline, E-Mail und Forum.
An der Hotline wird einem meistens geholfen, aber insgesamt hat man dort teilweise doch den Eindruck das es den Mitarbeitern ein wichtiges Thema ist, ihn aber schon bald peinlich und keine Entschuldigungen mehr auf Lager.
Eine Lampe wurde mir aber leider noch nie angeboten....
Im Gegenteil, ich wurde gebeten, da mein ROX nach Update immer noch abstürzt, diesen an Sigma zu senden. Gerne, eigentlich kein Problem, 1-2 Wochen kann ich drauf verzichten, wenn es weiter hilft. Aber selbst die Versandkosten tragen , nö.

Es scheint aber im Aftermarkt aber auch eine Preisbindung für den Rox 12 zu geben, den jeder Onlinehändler hat den vollen UVP und kleine Händler werden noch garnicht beliefert.

Ich geh also auch davon aus, das wenn das Ding richtig läuft alle beliefert werden und dann auch der Preis fällt!!!

Mit Rabatt wäre sonst sicher noch eine schöne Lampe (AURA 60) drin gewesen.


----------



## Hembacher (16. Oktober 2018)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Was für ein Angebot?
> 
> Ich habe wie jeder andere hier sicher auch 399,- Euro für den Rox bezahlt.
> Ärger mich seit Anfang Juli damit ganz schön rum, habe schon 11 Kontakte über die Hotline, E-Mail und Forum.
> ...



Tipp: nach Gutscheinen googlen. Ich hab z.B. mit einem 15% Gutschein bei Campz gekauft.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (16. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden.

Es gibt von unserer Seite aus kein Angebot diesbezüglich.
Hier liegt eine Fehlinformation vor.

Viele Grüße
Euer SIGMA Sport Team


----------



## ccpirat (16. Oktober 2018)

Hembacher schrieb:


> Tipp: nach Gutscheinen googlen. Ich hab z.B. mit einem 15% Gutschein bei Campz gekauft.



Ich kauf das Ding garantiert nicht ein zweites mal.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (16. Oktober 2018)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Was für ein Angebot?



Hallo,

zur Aufklärung :

Das besagte Angebot (Aura 40 + Außenschale) gab es im Zuge eines internen Betatests, als 'kleines Dankeschön'.
Da ich mich mit dem Rox 12 seit dem 6.6.2018 rumärgere und massiv Tickets samt detaillierter Fehlerbeschreibung geschrieben hatte,
wurde ich gefragt ob ich teilnehmen möchte - konnte nur besser werden, zu dem Zeitpunkt gab es alle ~20m einen Absturz der App.

Habe mitgemacht, über aktivierten Debug Mode Logdateien erzeugt, dokumentiert und eingeschickt.
Es gab noch ein flüchtiges Danke und dann brach der Kontakt zu dem 'Kundenbetreuer' ab.
Ich hatte noch Rückfragen - keine Antwort  mehr erhalten (bei dedizierter Email Adresse !)
Ein neuer Einwurf des gesamten Vorgangs über den Support Account - keine Reaktion.
Zur Lampe kam es dann auch nie ... wie auch.

Irgendwann ende Juli hatte ich final die Schnauze voll, ihnen meine Meinung zu den ganzen Vorgang geäußert.
Da wurden immerhin mal wieder Tickets bearbeitet und ich bekam den Hinweis das ein Update verfügbar ist.
Nach mehrmaligen nachbohren hatte man mir dann sogar verraten wie ich an das Update komme (Rox 12 MUSS am Kabel hängen).
Naja, mit einer Bedienungsanleitung wäre ich da auch drauf gekommen - nicht aber über Youtube Videos zur Nutzung von Strava 

Mal sehen was kommt, ich habe noch Hoffnung, da die Hardware soweit solide ist.
Was mich aber wurmt, wie oben erwähnt, das man als Early Adopter die volle Summe abdrückt und nach mittlerweile über 4 Monaten immer noch kein zufriedenstellendes Produkt in den Händen hält.

Das können Andere auch, bei Sigma hat mich das echt negativ überrascht.

Basstler


----------



## chd6 (17. Oktober 2018)

Ich hätte noch 2 Fragen:

Wie lässt sich die die Seite "Runden" während der Fahrt im R12 einblenden?
Nehme an man muß sich mindestens in der 2. Runde befinden, und weiter?

Wie lassen sich Benutzerdaten wie Alter, Gewicht usw. im Data Center verändern?

Wo lassen sich Pulszonen einstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIGMA-Support (17. Oktober 2018)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,


wie in unserem letzten Post erwähnt, gibt es aktuell dieses Angebot nicht mehr.


Dieses Angebot gab es vor einigen Monaten für unsere Tester.

Im Gegenzug für eine unabhängige Beurteilung der Firmware haben wir unseren Testern eine AURA 40, sowie eine beliebige Shell für den ROX 12.0 SPORT angeboten, sofern Sie bei der Verbesserung mitgewirkt hatten.


Sollte jemand als Tester die oben genannte Produkte noch nicht erhalten haben, so meldet euch bitte unter [email protected] und nehmt Bezug auf die Information, die wir euch damals zugeschickt haben.


Wir suchen jedoch immer wieder aktive Tester, die uns zur Verbesserung unsere Produkte weiterhelfen. Dies gibt uns und euch die Möglichkeit an den Verbesserungen aktiv mitzuwirken.


Gerne würden wir hierzu eine Umfrage starten und euch nach eurer Meinung fragen, ob dies von euch gewünscht ist.



Wie gewohnt gehen wir jetzt auch wieder auf eure Fragen ein:




chd6 schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch 2 Fragen:
> 
> Wie lässt sich die die Seite "Runden" während der Fahrt im R12 einblenden?
> Nehme an man muß sich mindestens in der 2. Runde befinden, und weiter?
> ...



Zu Frage 1: Du kannst in den Sportprofilen die Ansichten selbst verändern. Einstellungen -> Sportprofile -> Sportprofil auswählen ->Trainingsansichten

In den Sportprofilen kannst du auch die Rundendistanz selbst bestimmen.


Zu Frage 2: Die Benutzerdaten kannst du nur im ROX 12.0 Sport ändern, nicht im Data Center.


Zu Frage 3: Die Pulszonen können in einem Workout definiert werden.


Viele Grüße
Euer SIGMA Sport Team


----------



## Speichenputzer (17. Oktober 2018)

Wie wäre es denn wenn der Support mal genauso zeitnah wie er hier im Forum seine Email Tickets abarbeitet! Es wurde schon mehrmals Besserung gelobt aber geändert hat sich, so wie mir scheint, nichts.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (17. Oktober 2018)

Speichenputzer schrieb:


> Wie wäre es den wenn der Support mal genauso zeitnah wie er hier im Forum seine Email Tickets abarbeitet! Es wurde schon mehrmals Besserung gelobt aber geändert hat sich, so wie mir scheint, nichts.



Hallo @Speichenputzer 

kannst du uns bitte erneut eine EMail mit deinem Anliegen an [email protected] senden?

Schick uns bitte per PN auch nochmal deine EMail Adresse zur Nachverfolgung.

Viele Grüße
Dein SIGMA Sport Team.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (17. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

Es ist soweit !

Die neue Firmware (36391 / 1.18.420) für den ROX 12.0 SPORT wurde soeben veröffentlicht und steht als Download bereit.

Alle Änderungen und neuen Features könnt ihr auch bequem in unserem ChangeLog nachlesen.

Vielen Dank für die konstruktive Zusammenarbeit. 

Euer SIGMA Sport Team.


----------



## AntonTywer (17. Oktober 2018)

Wow, da ging es mit dem Update aber flott!
Erster Eindruck: Top! Werde gleich mal ausgiebiger testen...

Ich habe, unabhängig vom Update, zwei Fragen:
1. Wie wird die Kompasskalibrierung eigentlich korrekt durchgeführt? Wenn der Kompass mal wieder kalibriert werden muss, drehe ich den Rox gefühlt eine halbe Stunde in einer Acht, ohne dass etwas passiert; ein anderes Mal piept der Rox direkt ohne weiteres Zutun, dass die Kalibrierung erfolgreich durchgeführt wurde. Danach ist das Ergebnis zwar als "hoch" klassifiziert, die Himmelsrichtung Osten wird jedoch konsequent ausgespart. Elektrische / Metallische Gegenstände sind > 2m entfernt. Was mache ich falsch?!

2. Welchen Grund hat eigentliche die fehlende Hausnummerunterstützung bei der Adresseingabe? Die reverse Adresssuche (Punkt auf Karte zu Adresse) ermittelt ja auch die Hausnummer, nur selbst kann man sie nicht eingeben. Der Grund bei älteren Navigationssystemen auf OSM-Basis, das fehlende Datenmaterial, sollte sich in den letzten Jahren weitestgehend erledigt haben... Wäre es denkbar, eine solche Funktion nachzureichen?

Herzlichen Dank für die Antworten.

Gruß AT


----------



## Basstler_Bln (17. Oktober 2018)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15540339"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Es ist soweit !
> 
> ...



Ok, ich traue mich erst am WE ran, brauch den Rox noch 

Was ich in dem Changelog vermisse; ist der Bug mit den Sportprofilen behoben ? - Also die Eigenart zB. nur das grüne CYC Profil zu synchronisieren, alle anderen nicht ....

Basstler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## glanzhuegel (17. Oktober 2018)

Update durchgeführt: hat zuerst nicht funktioniert! Zuwenig Speicherplatz! Hab die Deutschland Karte gelöscht. Dann hat es funktioniert! Habe zusatz Speicherkarte. Wird nicht angezeigt und nicht verwendet. Wurde nich nicht gelöst
Unter Speicher/Meine Aktivitäten wurden alle alten gespeicherten Daten übernommen! Allerdings ICY Daten haben alle den Wert 0,00. 
Bin dann gleich 1 Stunde ICY gefahren => Daten werden wieder richtig übernommen

Mühsam findet das Eichhörnchen ein Körnchen im Nebel. 

Es wird langsam!  Weiter so

Lg aus dem Salzburger Land


----------



## a-x-e-l (17. Oktober 2018)

Hmm, bekomme nach Anmeldung bei gpsies keine Tracks angezeigt, obwohl sowohl private als auch öffentliche vorhanden sind.
Gibt es eine Limitierung bzgl. Anzahl?


----------



## ccpirat (17. Oktober 2018)

Update durchgeführt, mal sehen wie er dann die Tage läuft...


----------



## tuka (17. Oktober 2018)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> bekomme nach Anmeldung bei gpsies keine Tracks angezeigt



Ebenso - obwohl mit Name und Passwort angemeldet und der Sync als i. O. gemeldet wird, werden keine Strecken angezeigt. Ich habe 27 Strecken auf GPSies.

Mit Komoot scheint es jetzt zu funktionieren. Die Strecken, die man online aus der Komoot-Liste noch explizit einzeln downloaden muss, sind dann auch offline verfügbar.

Die Kartendarstellung ist grafisch wie zuvor - graue Straßen auf grauem Grund. Die Straßenbreiten sind alle gleich, wenn man nich gerade die 50 m-Auflösung gewählt hat.

Ich vermisse irgendwie den Abschaltton ...

Und hatten wir hier schon den Vorschlag, Profile zu kopieren, um schneller ähnliche Profile für weitere Fahrräder anzulegen?

Grüße, Tino


----------



## chd6 (17. Oktober 2018)

@SIGMA-Support : Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Frage 2 und 3: Wenn´s denn so ist......

_Zu Frage 1: Du kannst in den Sportprofilen die Ansichten selbst verändern. Einstellungen -> Sportprofile -> Sportprofil auswählen ->Trainingsansichten
_
Die Möglichkeit Runden ein- oder auszublenden besteht nicht, das entsprechende Kästchen fehlt.
Wird´s vielleicht eingeblendet wenn man autom. Runden aktiviert? Und bei manuellen Runden nicht (wenn ich, angenommen, auf dem Nürburgring 3 Runden fahre und jedesmal beim Überfahren der Start-/Ziellinie die rechte Taste drücke) ?


Firmware installiert. Nach ein paar merkwürdigen Startvorgängen lief der R12. Beim Training dann keine Navigation- Track- und Höhenaufzeichnungen.

Später festgestellt, daß GPS/GLONASS auf "aus" gesetzt waren. Das habe ich sicher nicht selbst eingestellt .


----------



## Basstler_Bln (18. Oktober 2018)

tuka schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Und hatten wir hier schon den Vorschlag, Profile zu kopieren, um schneller ähnliche Profile für weitere Fahrräder anzulegen?
> 
> Grüße, Tino




Moin,

das lässt sich doch problemlos im Sigma Datacenter machen.
Was bisher auch gut funktioniert, unter einem Profiltyp (bsp EDO) zwei Profile anlegen...
Eines für 27,5" und eins für 29" (Radumfang) - lassen sich beliebig 'umschalten', die Daten landen dann erwartungsgemäß, gemeinsam unter EDO.

Basstler


----------



## a-x-e-l (18. Oktober 2018)

@SIGMA-Support

War das FW Update jetzt nur ein Appetizer, um unsere Gemüter zu beruhigen oder war's das für die nächsten Monate?

Zu meinem Post wg. gpsies hat auf DC Rainmaker jemand geschrieben, dass die Tracks, die
man gerne auf dem ROX haben möchte, auf die Merkliste müssen. Probiere ich aus.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (18. Oktober 2018)

AntonTywer schrieb:


> Wow, da ging es mit dem Update aber flott!
> Erster Eindruck: Top! Werde gleich mal ausgiebiger testen...
> 
> Ich habe, unabhängig vom Update, zwei Fragen:
> ...



@AntonTywer 

Kannst du das mit der Kompasskalibirerung bitte weiterhin beobachten?
Wenn es direkt piept ist der ROX 12.0 SPORT bereits auf "hoch" eingestellt. 
Kannst du uns evtl, ein Kurzvideo zukommen lassen wie du das Gerät kalibrierst bzgl. dem Thema Osten?
Aktuell können wir das Problem nicht nachstellen.

Die OSM Datenbank hat leider nicht die erhoffte Qualität. Somit haben wir uns entschlossen die Funktion mit den Hausnummern rauszulassen.
Bei der Funktion "Punkt auf Karte" wird ebenfalls die Hausnummer nicht ermittelt. 



Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Ok, ich traue mich erst am WE ran, brauch den Rox noch
> 
> Was ich in dem Changelog vermisse; ist der Bug mit den Sportprofilen behoben ? - Also die Eigenart zB. nur das grüne CYC Profil zu synchronisieren, alle anderen nicht ....
> 
> Basstler



@Basstler_Bln 

Es wurden viele Kleinigkeiten geändert die nicht sichtbar sind, die aber zur "Stabilität" am Gesamtsystem beitragen. Unter Anderem auch die fehlende Synchronisation im CYC Profil.



a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Hmm, bekomme nach Anmeldung bei gpsies keine Tracks angezeigt, obwohl sowohl private als auch öffentliche vorhanden sind.
> Gibt es eine Limitierung bzgl. Anzahl?



@a-x-e-l 

Da sehr viele Gpsies Nutzer eine hohe Anzahl an Tracks in ihrem Profil haben, haben wir den Worfklow optimiert indem wir direkt auf das Notepad/Merkzettel zugreifen. So werden nur die Tracks synchronisiert die auch wirklich gebraucht werden, unabhängig von privat oder öffentlich.



tuka schrieb:


> Ebenso - obwohl mit Name und Passwort angemeldet und der Sync als i. O. gemeldet wird, werden keine Strecken angezeigt. Ich habe 27 Strecken auf GPSies.
> 
> Mit Komoot scheint es jetzt zu funktionieren. Die Strecken, die man online aus der Komoot-Liste noch explizit einzeln downloaden muss, sind dann auch offline verfügbar.
> 
> ...



@tuka 

Das Thema Gpsies kannst du oben nachlesen.
Die Kartendarstelljung wurde nur leicht modifiziert. Weitere Optimierungen werden folgen.
Kannst du das Thema mit dem Abschaltton bitte weiter beobachten und uns hier auf dem Laufenden halten?

Das Thema kopieren der Profile hat @Basstler_Bln perfekt beschrieben, danke hierfür.



chd6 schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support : Vielen Dank für die Antwort.
> 
> Frage 2 und 3: Wenn´s denn so ist......
> 
> ...



@chd6 

Zum Thema Runden:
Hier ist nicht die klasische Runde auf GPS Basis gemeint. Du kannst eine Runde anhand von Kilometerangaben definieren z.B. 5km.
Es wird dann alle 5km eine Auswertung erstellt. Du musst allerdings die Option wählen, Automatische Runde an.
Dann kannst du dir das auch in der Trainingsansicht auswählen.
Sollte sich das GPS weiterhin selbst ausschalten melde dich bitte einmal bei uns.

Viele Grüße
Euer SIGMA Sport Team.


----------



## a-x-e-l (18. Oktober 2018)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15541540"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> @a-x-e-l
> 
> Da sehr viele Gpsies Nutzer eine hohe Anzahl an Tracks in ihrem Profil haben, haben wir den Worfklow optimiert indem wir direkt auf das Notepad/Merkzettel zugreifen. So werden nur die Tracks synchronisiert die auch wirklich gebraucht werden, unabhängig von privat oder öffentlich.



Evtl. würde es Rückfragen der User und euch Zeit für die Beantwortung sparen, wenn man die Beschreibung hierzu optimiert.
Das gilt natürlich auch für weitere Änderungen und Ergänzungen.


----------



## Speichenputzer (18. Oktober 2018)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15540181"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @Speichenputzer
> 
> kannst du uns bitte erneut eine EMail mit deinem Anliegen an [email protected] senden?
> 
> ...




Nein werde ich nicht, da vermutlich auch diese Mail wieder wie andere vorher in den "Support-Abgründen" versinken wird!
Sorry, Zeitverschwendung!
Nur aus diesem Grund nutze ich hier die Öffentlichkeit des Forums wiederholt:

1.  Ich vermisse die Sicherungsmöglichkeit der Geräteeinstellungen und der Gesamtwerte wie z.b beim ROX11. Im Data Center kann ich ja nur Workout und Sportprofile sichern, bearbeiten und anschauen.

3. Auf Grund der neuen Funktion, die Sensoren mit Namen zu versehen, frage ich mich warum es nicht möglich ist diese dann auch z.B. verschieden Fahrrädern zuzuordnen. Da ich nicht nur ein Rad besitze ( alle mit gleichem Profil !), wäre es nicht schlecht einzelne Räder getrennt nach Laufleistung z. B. auszuwerten. Fährt man mit  Rad xy los wird der entsprechende ANT Sensor aktiviert und die Aktivität dem entsprechenden Rad zugewiesen Die bisherige Lösung über verschieden Benutzer war auch bisher ziemlich unpraktisch.

4. Da ich mit Leistungsmessern fahre, habe ich die Anzeige der Leistungszonen angewählt. Leider ist diese aber auf Grund der wirklich fürchterlichen (!!) Farbgebung während der Fahrt fast unleserlich. Roter Hintergrund ist durch die fehlenden Kontraste  ( warum nicht einstellbar?) einfach schlecht. Ist so eigentlich nicht zu gebrauchen!

5. Allgemeine Farbgebung und Kontraste sind auch nach dem aktuellen Update nicht besser geworden. Bleibt vermutlich so?

6. Die beworbene Konnektivität mit SRAM Etap ist mehr als bescheiden bis nicht vorhanden. Warum gibt es hier kein konfigurierbares Statusfenster dass z.B. den Akku Zustand anzeigt (wie DI2)?

7. Kalibrierung meines Quarg Leistungsmessers nicht möglich. Wird immer ein Fehler angezeigt. Kalibrierung der Stages Kurbel funktioniert.
Kalibrierung Quarg Kurbel dann mit meinem (alten) ROX11 durchgeführt.

8. Wie schon in anderen Beiträgen diskutiert, ist die Leistung des Akkus auch ziemlich bescheiden (3 Stündige Ausfahrt Zustand Akku 53%) Für Marathons also ungeignet! Werde dann wohl auf meinen (alten!) ROX11 zurückgreifen müssen.



MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hembacher (18. Oktober 2018)

Konnte bereits jemand eine Verbesserung bei der Kompassgenauigkeit bzw. dem sich drehenden Bildschirm bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten feststellen? Im Changelog steht nichts zum Thema Kompass.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (18. Oktober 2018)

Speichenputzer schrieb:


> Nein werde ich nicht, da vermutlich auch diese Mail wieder wie andere vorher in den "Support-Abgründen" versinken wird!
> Sorry, Zeitverschwendung!
> Nur aus diesem Grund nutze ich hier die Öffentlichkeit des Forums wiederholt:
> 
> ...



Hallo @Speichenputzer

zu Punkt 1: 

Wir haben alle Funktionen des ROX 11.0 auf den Prüfstand gestellt, u. a. auch die Sicherung der Gesamtwerte. Die Sicherung dieser hat keinen besonderen Mehrwert, weshalb sie im ROX 12.0 so nicht mehr umgesetzt wurden.

Wir sind bei dem aktuell veröffentlichen Update auf den Wunsch vieler Nutzer eingegangen, dass man die Gesamtwerte editieren kann. Dies ist jetzt möglich.

zu Punkt 3:

Die Zuordnung der Sensoren zu den Rädern ist nicht nötig. Egal welches Rad man bewegt, der ROX 12.0 erkennt automatisch die entsprechenden Sensoren. So können wir sicherstellen, dass die Sensoren immer funktionieren. Möchte man unterschiedliche Laufleistungen unterschiedlicher Räder auf dem ROX 12.0 differenziert betrachten, kann man für jedes Rad ein eigenes Sportprofil anlegen. Das Anlegen mehrerer Sportprofile einer Art ist ohne weiteres möglich.

Möchte man das im DATA CENTER entsprechend auswerten, muss man den ein entsprechendes "Rad" zuordnen, da die Sportprofile hier zusammengefasst werden. Die Auswahl des Rades findest man bei der graphischen Ansicht einer Fahrt.

Beides ist vollständig unabhängig von der Zuordnung der Sensoren.

zu Punkt 4 & 5:

Vielen Dank für Dein Feedback. Wir werden hier genau auf weiteres Feedback achten.

zu Punkt 6:

Grundsätzlich ist der ROX 12.0 mit der SRAM eTap kompatibel. Es ist in der Tat so, dass die Batterieanzeige nicht vorhanden war. Es gibt weiterhin keine Anzeige wie es die bei der Di2 gibt, da bei der eTap 4 statt nur einer Batterie zum Einsatz kommt. Um nun aber den Nutzer vorzeitig über einen kritischen Status der Batterie zu informieren, wird es einen Hinweis geben der eingeblendet wird. Wenn man auf Nummer sicher gehen möchte, kann man in den Sensordetails prüfen wie die Stati der jeweiligen Batterie ist.

zu Punkt 7: 

Schreibe uns hierzu bitte eine detaillierte Fehlberschreibung & eventuellen kurzem Video an [email protected]
Dort können wir das ganze einmal individuell prüfen.


Gerne kannst du dich bei der Email hier auf das Forum beziehen.
Bitte teile uns auch deine Email Adresse mit per Privatnachricht, sodass wir überprüfen können, ob deine Mail angekommen ist.
Wir werden dich dann hier benachrichtigen, ob dies der Fall ist.

Alternativ stehen wir dir natürlich auch telefonisch von 08:00 - 16:00 Uhr zur Seite.

zu Punkt 8:

Vielen Dank für das Feedback. Ein Li-Ion Akku hat gewisse Eigenschaften, die auftreten wenn man den Akku nie vollständig entlädt und wieder auflädt. Das kann dann darin resultieren, dass die Anzeige sehr stark von der Wirklichkeit abweichen kann. Man kann dies leicht beheben, in dem man alle 2-3 Monate den Akku vollständig leerlaufen lässt und anschließend wieder vollständig auflädt (er muss nicht direkt abgezogen werden wenn grün angezeigt wird. Ruhig eine Stunde länger dran lassen).
Dann ist sozusagen die komplett Akkulogik wieder "justiert" und zeigt den Akkustand wieder korrekt an.


@Hembacher  Die Kompasskalibrierung wurde ebenfalls angepasst. Solltest du hier dennoch Auffälligkeiten feststellen melde dich bitte bei uns.



Viele Grüße
Dein SIGMA Sport Team.


----------



## glanzhuegel (18. Oktober 2018)

glanzhuegel schrieb:


> Update durchgeführt: hat zuerst nicht funktioniert! Zuwenig Speicherplatz! Hab die Deutschland Karte gelöscht. Dann hat es funktioniert! Habe zusatz Speicherkarte. Wird nicht angezeigt und nicht verwendet. Wurde nich nicht gelöst
> Unter Speicher/Meine Aktivitäten wurden alle alten gespeicherten Daten übernommen! Allerdings ICY Daten haben alle den Wert 0,00.
> Bin dann gleich 1 Stunde ICY gefahren => Daten werden wieder richtig übernommen
> 
> ...





Lieber support: leider warte ich immer noch auf die Antwort mit der Speicherkarte: wird nicht benutzt noch angezeigt!!!


----------



## SIGMA-Support (18. Oktober 2018)

glanzhuegel schrieb:


> Lieber support: leider warte ich immer noch auf die Antwort mit der Speicherkarte: wird nicht benutzt noch angezeigt!!!



Hallo @glanzhuegel 

wir hatten euch ja angekündigt das die Speicherkarten bei dem nächsten Update funktionieren.
Leider gab es hier Auffälligkeiten und wir haben es noch nicht integriert.

viele Grüße
Dein SIGMA Sport Team.


----------



## AntonTywer (18. Oktober 2018)

Herzlichen Dank für die schnelle Antwort! Ein Video werde ich euch zeitnah schicken. Derzeit ist nur keine erneute Kalibrierung aufgrund des Status "Hoch" möglich. Bei der Kalibrierung bewege ich ansonsten den Rox 12 mit der Spitze voran in einer horizontalen Achterbewegung mit einem Durchmesser einer Armlänge unter freien Himmel und Ausschluss elektrischer oder metallischer Geräte in < 2 m.

Ein weiterer, erfreulich leicht zu behebender Fehler ist mir gerade noch aufgefallen: Bei der Funktionszuordnung zu den einzelnen Trainingsfeldern heißt es in der deutschen Ausgabe "[Durchschnittszeichen]-Bal*e*nce ARunde" (Kategorie Autom. Runde). Korrekt wäre wie sonst auch geschrieben "[...]-Bal*a*nce [...]"

Herzliche Grüße AT


----------



## tuka (18. Oktober 2018)

Erstmal Danke an Sigma für das zügige Austauschen meines Gerätes bezüglich des klackernden Home-Buttons!



Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> das lässt sich doch problemlos im Sigma Datacenter machen.
> Was bisher auch gut funktioniert, unter einem Profiltyp (bsp EDO) zwei Profile anlegen...
> Eines für 27,5" und eins für 29" (Radumfang) - lassen sich beliebig 'umschalten', die Daten landen dann erwartungsgemäß, gemeinsam unter EDO.


OK, dann muss ich da gucken, habe es also installiert. Den Rox habe ich über Kabel am PC angeschlossen, Windows sagt, dass es ein Problem mit dem Datenträger gibt und ob er überprüft und repariert werden soll. Das habe ich aber lieber nicht gemacht. Data Center gestartet, Gerät erkannt, aber unter Sportprofile steht leider *nichts*, obwohl das Gerät zwei Profile hat?! In der Anleitung des Data Center steht der ROX 12.0 übrigens auch garnicht aufgeführt. Die drahtlose Verbindung mit dem Data Center auf einem Windows-PC ist nicht möglich?

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15542089"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Die Zuordnung der Sensoren zu den Rädern ist nicht nötig. Egal welches Rad man bewegt, der ROX 12.0 erkennt automatisch die entsprechenden Sensoren. So können wir sicherstellen, dass die Sensoren immer funktionieren. Möchte man unterschiedliche Laufleistungen unterschiedlicher Räder auf dem ROX 12.0 differenziert betrachten, kann man für jedes Rad ein eigenes Sportprofil anlegen. Das Anlegen mehrerer Sportprofile einer Art ist ohne weiteres möglich.


Was ich noch nicht verstehe, warum ich den Radumfang in den Profilen eingeben muss und nicht bei den Sensoren. Wenn ich angenommen zwei Rennräder hätte, die ich unter einem Rennradprofil laufen lassen möchte, hätte der Rox so automatisch immer den korrekten Radumfang, da er ja die verbundenen Sensoren automatisch erkennt. Die Diefferenzierung der Räder mache ich dann über Strava.

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15541540"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Die Kartendarstelljung wurde nur leicht modifiziert. Weitere Optimierungen werden folgen.


Heller Hintergrund und schwarze Straßenlinien, der Navigationspfad nicht so fett und so, dass man den darunterliegenden Weg noch erkennen kann, unterschiedliche Breiten/Linienarten bzw. Strichstärken je nach Straßenrang - dann wäre es ein Top-Gerät.

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15541540"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Kannst du das Thema mit dem Abschaltton bitte weiter beobachten und uns hier auf dem Laufenden halten?



Wenn ich mich erinnere, gab es vor dem Update nach dem Einschalten einen Ton, dass der Rox bereit ist und während des Abschaltens auch eine Bestätigungstonfolge ...



AntonTywer schrieb:


> Ein weiterer, erfreulich leicht zu behebender Fehler ist mir gerade noch aufgefallen: Bei der Funktionszuordnung zu den einzelnen Trainingsfeldern heißt es in der deutschen Ausgabe "[Durchschnittszeichen]-Bal*e*nce ARunde" (Kategorie Autom. Runde). Korrekt wäre wie sonst auch geschrieben "[...]-Bal*a*nce [...]"


Wenn wir schon bei der Rechtschreibung sind: müsste das Profil "Cyclecross" nicht eher "Cyclocross" heißen?

Und was macht eigentlich die Funktion "500 m blockieren"?

Grüße, Tino


----------



## a-x-e-l (18. Oktober 2018)

tuka schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich erinnere, gab es vor dem Update nach dem Einschalten einen Ton, dass der Rox bereit ist und während des Abschaltens auch eine Bestätigungstonfolge ...
> 
> 
> Grüße, Tino



Ist bei mir immer noch so, wobei beim Ausschalten manchmal die Tonfolge kurz ist, d.h. weniger Töne in Reihenfolge als normal.



tuka schrieb:


> Und was macht eigentlich die Funktion "500 m blockieren"?
> 
> Grüße, Tino



Da ist es schon wieder, das Thema Erklärung/Bedienungsanleitung, was ich weiter oben angesprochen habe, was vom Kollegen (?)
des SIGMA Support aber bei der Abarbeitung der Anmerkungen elegant übergangen wurde. Ich weiß, kann er nix für.


----------



## chd6 (18. Oktober 2018)

_Da ist es schon wieder, das Thema Erklärung/Bedienungsanleitung, was ich weiter oben angesprochen habe, was vom Kollegen (?)
des SIGMA Support aber bei der Abarbeitung der Anmerkungen elegant übergangen wurde. Ich weiß, kann er nix für.
_
Ich glaube langsam, die gibt es absichtlich nicht. Die würde SIGMA nämlich das ein- oder andere mal in Erklärungsnöte bringen.

An der Kiste ist zu viel unausgegoren und unlogisch.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (18. Oktober 2018)

tuka schrieb:


> Erstmal Danke an Sigma für das zügige Austauschen meines Gerätes bezüglich des klackernden Home-Buttons!
> 
> 
> OK, dann muss ich da gucken, habe es also installiert. Den Rox habe ich über Kabel am PC angeschlossen, Windows sagt, dass es ein Problem mit dem Datenträger gibt und ob er überprüft und repariert werden soll. Das habe ich aber lieber nicht gemacht. Data Center gestartet, Gerät erkannt, aber unter Sportprofile steht leider *nichts*, obwohl das Gerät zwei Profile hat?! In der Anleitung des Data Center steht der ROX 12.0 übrigens auch garnicht aufgeführt. Die drahtlose Verbindung mit dem Data Center auf einem Windows-PC ist nicht möglich?



Über Kabel ist erstmal der korrekte Weg, das Windoof Problem kann ignoriert werden.
Wenn der 12er angeschlossen ist (und in grün) im Datacenter erscheint, drauf klicken, Sportprofile wählen.
In der oberen rechten Ecke Menü klicken und Sportprofil importieren ...

Das DC holt die sich natürlich erstmal vom Rox 12, danach lassen sie sich beliebig kopieren, modifizieren, umbenennen und wieder auf den Rox exportieren.



tuka schrieb:


> Was ich noch nicht verstehe, warum ich den Radumfang in den Profilen eingeben muss und nicht bei den Sensoren. Wenn ich angenommen zwei Rennräder hätte, die ich unter einem Rennradprofil laufen lassen möchte, hätte der Rox so automatisch immer den korrekten Radumfang, da er ja die verbundenen Sensoren automatisch erkennt. Die Diefferenzierung der Räder mache ich dann über Strava.
> ...
> Grüße, Tino



Bin da anfangs auch drüber gestolpert, das Konzept hat sich komplett geändert, es ist nicht mehr Sensor zentriert, sondern auf die Sportprofile !
Daher ist es jetzt nötig vor der Tour das entsprechen Sportprofil zu wählen.

Basstler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIGMA-Support (19. Oktober 2018)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Ist bei mir immer noch so, wobei beim Ausschalten manchmal die Tonfolge kurz ist, d.h. weniger Töne in Reihenfolge als normal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





chd6 schrieb:


> _Da ist es schon wieder, das Thema Erklärung/Bedienungsanleitung, was ich weiter oben angesprochen habe, was vom Kollegen (?)
> des SIGMA Support aber bei der Abarbeitung der Anmerkungen elegant übergangen wurde. Ich weiß, kann er nix für.
> _
> Ich glaube langsam, die gibt es absichtlich nicht. Die würde SIGMA nämlich das ein- oder andere mal in Erklärungsnöte bringen.
> ...



Guten Morgen @a-x-e-l, @chd6,

deine/eure Anmerkung bzgl. der ausführlichen Erklärung haben wir wahrgenommen und werden die ChangeLogs in Zukunft ausführlicher gestalten.
Wir haben diesmal nur die "größten" Veränderungen mit aufgenommen.


@tuka

Bei der Funktion 500m blockieren kannst du eine Umrechnung der Navigation erzwingen.
Wenn du z.B. merkst das die nächsten 500m nicht befahrbar sind, kannst du dich umgehend umnavigieren lassen.

Viele Grüße
Euer SIGMA Sport Team.


----------



## Speichenputzer (19. Oktober 2018)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15542089"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @Speichenputzer
> 
> zu Punkt 1:
> 
> ...




Hallo Support Team,

danke erst einmal für die schnelle Antwort. Super, hier im Forum läufts!

Zu Punkt 3:
Diese Lösung war und ist meiner Meinung nach einfach schlecht. Wie schon von mir angedeutet ist nachträgliche Zuordnung des entsprechenden Rades im Data Center nur umständlich über den Benutzernamen möglich, da mir z. B. das Sportprofil RDB nur einmalig Rad 1-3 anbietet.
So muss ich dann immer wieder im Nachgang im Data Center festlegen ob ich jetzt mich mit Rad 1,2 oder 3 bewegt habe. Vielleicht habe ich ja mehr als 3 Räder mir dem gleichen Profil!! Weitehin wird mir ja auch im Data Center nicht angezeigt ob die Aktivität nun mit dem Sportprofil RDB von z.B Rad Canyon oder Profil RDB Rad Cannondale erfolgt ist, da wie ihr schon schreibt alle zusammengefasst sind. Auch dass dann von mir ausgewählte Profil wird dann auch auf dem Rox nur als entsprechendes Kürzel (RDB) ohne den von mir vergeben zusätzlichen Namen angezeigt.

Ich habe den Eindruck dass ich hier nicht verstanden worden bin. Jetzt hat man schon eine ANT Kodierung jedes einzelen Sensors und nutzt sie nicht entsprechend.

zu Punkt 3:
Verstehe ich das richtig? SRAM ETAP Konnektivität wurde beworben aber bisher nicht entsprechend umgesetzt? Wenn ich doch die Akkus/Batterien ( auch wenn es 4 sind!) im Sensor Menü auslesen kann, so muss es doch möglich sein diese dann entprechend im Statusmenü zu visualisieren.

zu Punkt 7:
Der Rox verbindet sich mit der Kurbel. Status Batterie etc wird angezeigt und bei der Kalibrierung kommt die Meldung "Kalibrierfehler". Sorry, aber ich denke da brauche ich keine Video zu schicken. Wie die Meldung aussieht wisst ihr vermutlich selber.

MfG


----------



## SIGMA-Support (19. Oktober 2018)

Speichenputzer schrieb:


> Hallo Support Team,
> 
> danke erst einmal für die schnelle Antwort. Super, hier im Forum läufts!
> 
> ...



@Speichenputzer 
Vielen Dank für die weitere Ausführung Deiner Punkte. 

Zu Punkt 3:
Es ist sicher nicht die perfekte Lösung, da geben wir Dir recht. Aber man zumindest das abbilden was man braucht. Im Data Center kann man entsprechende Filter anlegen, bei denen schnell und einfach nach Rädern gefiltert werden kann. So kann man das Problem umgehen, dass es auf dem Dashboard über die Sportprofile nicht ersichtlich ist mit welchem Rad gefahren wurde. Wir werden uns dem Thema aber langfristig annehmen um das zu optimieren.

Bezüglich der ANT Kodierung. Diese muss nicht im Zusammenhang mit den Rädern stehen. Wir hatten dies bei dem ROX 10.0 so implementiert (Sensorik wurde einem Rad zugeordnet), was zu häufigen Problemen führte. Daher hatten wir seit dem ROX 11.0 entschieden das ein Sensor nicht an ein Rad gekoppelt ist. Das hat den Vorteil, dass wenn ich einen Sensor von einem Rad zum anderen Wechsel gar nichts machen muss und es funktioniert einfach. Des weiteren gibt es Sensoren wie z. B. Herzfrequenz die nicht an das Rad gebunden sein dürfen. Auch eine Remote (die jetzt unterstützt wird), lässt sich leicht von einem Rad zum anderen ummontieren.

Es gibt wie immer pros und cons für alle Herangehensweisen. Daher ist es nicht möglich das "Perfekt" zu treffen.

zu Punkt 3.1:
Die eTap wurde korrekt umgesetzt. Wir haben die Sensordetails (wozu auch der Batteriestatus gehört) in der Darstellung verbessert. Vorher gab es hier nur eine Zeile für alle 4 Batterien. Jetzt ist es einfach und deutlich zu lesen welche Batterie welchen Status hat. Einfach zu den Sensoren gehen und hier auf die Sensordetails der eTap. Da findest Du alle Sensoren. Zudem bekommst Du eine Warnmeldung wenn einer der Batterien schwach ist. Diese Warnung ist neu hinzugekommen, um den Komfort/Sicherheit zu erhöhen

zu Punkt 7:
Der ROX schickt dem Powermeter eine "Anfrage" das die Nullstellen-Kalibrierung durchgeführt werden soll. Wenn der Powermeter einen Fehler zurückgeschickt wird das am ROX angezeigt. Der ROX hat hier also keine weitere Logik die durchgeführt wird, sondern ist am Ende nur ein Statusanzeige-Gerät. 

Um welchen Powermeter handelt es sich? In welcher Stellung ist die Kurbel während der Kalibrierung? Wann und wie wurde die Kalibrierung durchgeführt?

Manchmal hilft es auch einfach die "Anfrage" ein zweites Mal zu schicken. 

Wir freuen uns auf Dein Feedback.

Viele Grüße
Euer SIGMA Sport Team.


----------



## a-x-e-l (19. Oktober 2018)

@SIGMA-Support

Kompass-Kalibrierung:

Wie sollte der ROX 12.0 gehalten werden, wenn die "Acht" mit dem ROX in der Hand nachgefahren wird? Soll es eine liegende Acht sein, d.h. die Ebene der Acht ist parallel zum Boden oder stehend? Worauf kommt es an? 

Danke für die Aufklärung!


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (20. Oktober 2018)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support
> 
> Kompass-Kalibrierung:
> 
> ...



Ich "zeichne" die acht liegend nach, funktioniert immer recht gut.
Ich hatte es sogar schonmal während der Fahrt hinbekommen, mit montiertem Tacho, langsamer Fahrt und die 8 mittels Lenkerbewegung nachgezeichnet, war selbst überrascht.
Ich hab nur das Gefühl, dass das kalibrieren überhaupt nichts bringt, bin vorgestern nach dem Firmwareupdate testen gegangen, Kompass kalibriert, Kalibrierung stand auf hoch, 100m weiter gefahren, Kalibrierung stand wieder auf wenig.
Ob das Update bezüglich des drehenden Kompass etwas gebracht hat muß ich nochmal testen, dafür hatte ich zu wenig Zeit, der erste Eindruck war schon einmal positiv, kann es aber noch nicht zu 100% sagen.


----------



## raimondo83 (20. Oktober 2018)

Lieber Sigma-Support,

danke, dass ihr hier direkt ansprechbar seid. Ich bin mit dem Rox nach drei kurzen Fahrten sehr zufrieden. Die Kartendarstellung könnte aber aus meiner Sicht optimiert werden. Ist es möglich, mit OSM-styles evtl sogar verschiedene Varianten auf dem Gerät auswählbar zu machen? 

Ich persönlich finde z.b. die Darstellung der opentopomap sehr gut, da der Kontrast sehr gut ist. Auch die Openfietsmap ist gut abzulesen. Auf dem Rox ist es mir aktuell zuviel grau/grau, sodass weisse WEge vor grauem Hintergrund kaum zu erkennen sind. 

Den Navigationstrack könnte man aus meiner Sicht auch etwas schmaler machen. 

Bei höheren Zoomstufen sehe ich Wald- und Feldwege oft sehr deutlich, geteerte Straßen aber kaum mehr. Könnte man das auch optimieren?

Könnte man je nach Routing-Einstellungen (Unbefestigte Straßen vermeiden etc.) auch die Kartendarstellung unterschiedlich darstellen? Mit "Rennrad" interessieren mich diese Straßen nicht. Mit MTB wäre eine besondere Darstellung der Wege wünschenswert.

Viele Grüße,
Raimondo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (20. Oktober 2018)

oenkeldoenkel schrieb:


> Ich hab nur das Gefühl, dass das kalibrieren überhaupt nichts bringt, bin vorgestern nach dem Firmwareupdate testen gegangen, Kompass kalibriert, Kalibrierung stand auf hoch, 100m weiter gefahren, Kalibrierung stand wieder auf wenig.



Danke oenkeldoenkel,

geht mir gerade auch so und deshalb die Nachfrage, ob ich was falsch mache. Thema Doku...
Langsam oder schnell, kleine Acht oder große Acht, wie das Gerät führen? Entlang der Acht, also
die Längsachse des ROX entlang der Achse der Acht?


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (20. Oktober 2018)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Danke oenkeldoenkel,
> 
> geht mir gerade auch so und deshalb die Nachfrage, ob ich was falsch mache. Thema Doku...
> Langsam oder schnell, kleine Acht oder große Acht, wie das Gerät führen? Entlang der Acht, also
> die Längsachse des ROX entlang der Achse der Acht?



Am sinnvollsten wäre es doch, wenn Sigma auf ihrer Homepage einfach eine Video zur Anleitung einstellen würde.


----------



## Speichenputzer (20. Oktober 2018)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15543963"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> @Speichenputzer
> Vielen Dank für die weitere Ausführung Deiner Punkte.
> 
> Zu Punkt 3:
> ...



Hallo Support Team,

Zu Punkt3:
Ich finde es einfach ärgerlich! Das Problem mit der sehr umständlichen Auswertung und Sicherung verschiedener Räder habe ich schon mehrmals vor längerer Zeit, damals noch mit dem ROX11, im Support angesprochen. Auch damals wurde mir mitgeteilt dass man sich dem Problem langfristig annimmt. Ich habe den Eindruck dass das Data Center vom Update immer irgendwie mal so "nebenher" läuft, da man mit dem Support der Neuentwickungen erst einmal extrem ausgelastet ist. Originalton MA Support: "Mit den Rox 12 braucht man doch eigentlich kein Data Center mehr , da das Gerät alle wichtigen Infos hergibt." Das sagt schon alles! 
Zur ANT Kodierung: Klar ist ein Wechsel des Sensors zwischen den Rädern einfacher möglich, aber wer baut den jedesmal seinen Sensor hin und her wenn er seine Räder wechselt. Finde ich doch irgendwie realitätsfern.  Lieber mal 25€ für einen neuen Sensor investiert. Da hat der Nutzer was von und Sigma auch wieder Zubehör verkauft.
Es könnte ja auch so vorgesehen sein, dass es dem Benutzer überlassen wird ob er einen Sensor für verschiedene Räder nutzt oder speziell zuordnet.

zu Punkt3.1

Warum wird hier der Inhalt meine Frage komplett ignoriert? 
Nochmal. Wenn alle Infos in den Sensordetails vorhanden sind, wieso gibt es dafür kein einstellbares Statusfenster so wie bei der DI2? 

Zu Punkt7.

Auch hier wird einiges an Inhalten meiner ersten Anfrage ignoriert oder einfach überlesen. Nochmal:
Kurbel ist eine SRAM Quarg Kurbel ca 1 Jahr alt, Kurbelarm steht wie gefordert in unterer Position. Kalibrierung Quarg Kurbel funktioniert mit ROX11 aber nicht mit ROX12!!
Kalibrierung der Stages Kurbel mit dem ROX12 funktioniert!
Anfrage wurde mehrmals geschickt und jedes mal ein Fehler ausgegeben.
Übrigens mit meinem "ganz alten" Rox10 gehts auch! 

MfG


----------



## Hembacher (21. Oktober 2018)

war am Wochenende mal wieder unterwegs. Der Rox hat immer wieder versucht, mich quer durch den Fluß (Altmühl) auf die andere Seite zu schicken 
Der Kompass zeigt Genauigkeit zwischen wenig und mittel, die Kalibrierung scheint gar nicht zu funktionieren


----------



## Cyclingjudge (22. Oktober 2018)

Mein Rox läuft nach wie vor zufriedenstellend.
Zu den hier angesprochenen Problemen mit Kalibrierung und Routing kann ich nix sagen, da ich bislang eh nur in heimischen Gefilden mit dem Rox unterwegs war und dort logischerweise kein Routing benötige. Kalibrierung hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, ich schalte das Teil ein wenn ich die Garage öffne, ziehe meine Schuhe an, mach das Rad fahrfertig drücke auf "Start" und fahre dann los.
Was mich ein wenig stört, ist der Umstand, daß der Rox nachwievor nicht in der Lage ist, mir den aktuell aufgelegten Gang anzuzeigen in der Variante, wie ich sie vom Garmin kannte, z. B. 44/16, sprich Zähnezahl vorne/Zähnezahl hinten.
Die Anzeige mit der Grafik ist zwar ganz nett, zeigt mir aber immer noch 11 Gänge hinten an, obwohl ne Zehnfach-Kassette dranhängt. Zwar ist zugegebenermaßen sowohl Umwerfer als auch Schaltwerk elffach, aber fürs Schalten kommts halt auf die Griffe an. Und die sind nun mal zehnfach. Der Edge 1000 konnte das jedenfalls.
Das ist aber auch schon fast alles, was ich vom Gamrin vermisse.


----------



## Hausmeista (22. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe seid einer gute Woche den Rox 12 nachdem ich viele Jahre ein begeisteter Rox 10 besitzer war.
Neben den häufigen sync problemen (mal sehen ob das update das ich soeben installiert habe etwas daran ändert), stört mich die fehlenden
Daten über meine Räder !? Wo sind die gesammelten km, hm, stunden etc... wie soll ich nun wissen wann zb 1500 km runter sind um die Kette des Fahrrads zu wechseln. Warum gibt es diesen Punkt nicht mehr. Oder hab ich etwas übersehen? Gibt es keine Bluetooth Verbindung zu einem Handy? Hier könnten zb Nachrichten oder Anrufe signalisiert werden. Auch Tracks könnten so unterwegs auf den Rox übertragen werden...
Beim Rox 10 konnte ich den Tacho ausschalten und den Track zb am Abend zu ende fahren (Arbeitsweg hin und Rückweg = eine Strecke)
Der Rox 12 lässt mich das Gerät aber nicht mehr ausschalten ohne das ich die 1. Aktivität speichere... ich müsste also den Rox 12  Neun Stunden laufen lassen (und Akku verschwenden) um meinen Track fortsetzen zu können. Und das der Rox 12 das jeweilige Rad an seinen Geschwindigkeitssensoren selbst erkennt fände ich auch gut. Die Geschwindigkeitssensoren verbleiben doch zu 99% an den jeweiligen Rädern....

sportliche Grüße 

Thomas


----------



## Cyclingjudge (22. Oktober 2018)

Hausmeista schrieb:


> Gibt es keine Bluetooth Verbindung zu einem Handy? Hier könnten zb Nachrichten oder Anrufe signalisiert werden.


Das ist z. B. ne Funktion, die ich persönlich überhaupt nicht vermisse. Ich will ja radfahren und nicht Telefonieren und/oder Nachrichten schreiben. Nix ist so wichtig, daß es nicht Zeit bis zum Ende der Tour hat. Ausnahme sind Anrufe der Family, die ich wiederum am Klingelton erkenne. Und da das Handy eh in der Trikottasche steckt (ich komme halt vom Rennrad und habe im Prinzip nie einen Rucksack dabei. Wohl im Gegensatz zu den meisten Mountainbikern), und somit schnell an das Teil rankomme, brauche *ich* so eine Funktion halt nicht.
Aber da hat halt jeder so seine Präferenzen. 



Hausmeista schrieb:


> Auch Tracks könnten so unterwegs auf den Rox übertragen werden...


Bluetoothverbindung zum Handy gibbet nicht. Allerdings kannst du auch ohne Blauzahn Tracks unterwegs runterladen mittels deines Handys, indem du selbiges als WLAN-Hotspot nutzt. So zumindest die Antwort auf eben diese Frage zur Bluetooth-Verbindung. Steht irgendwo weiter vorne. Ich hatte das auch schon mal gefragt.



Hausmeista schrieb:


> Und das der Rox 12 das jeweilige Rad an seinen Geschwindigkeitssensoren selbst erkennt fände ich auch gut. Die Geschwindigkeitssensoren verbleiben doch zu 99% an den jeweiligen Rädern....


Da is was dran.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (22. Oktober 2018)

Hausmeista schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich habe seid einer gute Woche den Rox 12 nachdem ich viele Jahre ein begeisteter Rox 10 besitzer war.
> Neben den häufigen sync problemen (mal sehen ob das update das ich soeben installiert habe etwas daran ändert), stört mich die fehlenden
> ...



Hallo @Hausmeista 

Zum Punkt fehlende Daten über deine Räder:
Die Zuordnung der Sensoren zu den Rädern ist nicht nötig. Egal welches Rad man bewegt, der ROX 12.0 erkennt automatisch die entsprechenden Sensoren. So können wir sicherstellen, dass die Sensoren immer funktionieren. Möchte man unterschiedliche Laufleistungen unterschiedlicher Räder auf dem ROX 12.0 differenziert betrachten, kann man für jedes Rad ein eigenes Sportprofil anlegen. Das Anlegen mehrerer Sportprofile einer Art ist ohne weiteres möglich.

Möchte man das im DATA CENTER entsprechend auswerten, muss man den ein entsprechendes "Rad" zuordnen, da die Sportprofile hier zusammengefasst werden. Die Auswahl des Rades findest man bei der graphischen Ansicht einer Fahrt.

Beides ist vollständig unabhängig von der Zuordnung der Sensoren.


Zum Punkt Tracks unterwegs herunterladen auf den ROX 12.0 Sport:
wie @Cyclingjudge schon geschrieben hat, kannst du unterwegs mit deinem Smartphone einen mobilen Hotspot erstellen und damit den ROX 12.0 Sport verbinden. Wenn dies erfolgt ist, kannst du die Tracks übertragen.
Eine Bluetooth Verbindung zum Smartphone ist nicht vorgesehen. 


Zum Punkt Training pausieren:
Du kannst das Training dann pausieren und das Display ausschalten. Während dessen verbraucht der ROX 12.0 Sport wenig Akku.
Hintergrund ist dieser, dass der ROX 12.0 Sport auf einem Betriebssystem basiert. Wenn du dein Smartphone während einer Anwendung ausschaltest, gehen die Daten auch verloren.


----------



## Cyclingjudge (22. Oktober 2018)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15548541"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Zum Punkt fehlende Daten über deine Räder:
> Die Zuordnung der Sensoren zu den Rädern ist nicht nötig. Egal welches Rad man bewegt, der ROX 12.0 erkennt automatisch die entsprechenden Sensoren. So können wir sicherstellen, dass die Sensoren immer funktionieren. Möchte man unterschiedliche Laufleistungen unterschiedlicher Räder auf dem ROX 12.0 differenziert betrachten, kann man für jedes Rad ein eigenes Sportprofil anlegen. Das Anlegen mehrerer Sportprofile einer Art ist ohne weiteres möglich.


Täusche ich mich, oder ist das beim Edge 1000 nicht auch so? Ich hatte dort, ebenso wie jetzt beim Rox12 für meine beiden Rahmen, für die ich unterschiedliche Radsätze habe, für jeden Radsatz ein eigenes Profil angelegt. Sensoren hab ich für jeden der beiden Rahmen.
So konnte ich die Laufleistung der einzelnen Radsätze (und natürlich auch der beiden Rahmen sowie der Ketten und Ritzel) kontrollieren, *da die Laufleistungen im Gerät selbst separiert und addiert wurden*. Man mußte also nicht jedesmal das Garmin Connect am Rechner aufrufen, um einen Überblick über die jeweiligen Laufleistungen zu erhalten. Man hat seinen Edge eingeschaltet und war auf dem aktuellen Stand. Ich vermute mal, daß der Kollege Hausmeista selbiges meint. Man ist derzeit zwingend auf die Nutzung des DC angewiesen, um einen Überblick zu bekommen.

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15548541"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Möchte man das im DATA CENTER entsprechend auswerten, muss man den ein entsprechendes "Rad" zuordnen, da die Sportprofile hier zusammengefasst werden. Die Auswahl des Rades findest man bei der graphischen Ansicht einer Fahrt.
> Beides ist vollständig unabhängig von der Zuordnung der Sensoren.


Tja, wenn ich das jetzt noch rausfinden würde, wie genau das geht.  Da bin ich irgendwie zu blöd dafür.
Ein gescheites Handbuch wäre nicht die schlechteste Idee.


----------



## Hausmeista (22. Oktober 2018)

Tja, wenn ich das jetzt noch rausfinden würde, wie genau das geht.  Da bin ich irgendwie zu blöd dafür.
Ein gescheites Handbuch wäre nicht die schlechteste Idee.[/QUOTE]

So geht es mir auch  Warum nicht so einfach wie beim ROX10 im Datacenter. Rechte Maustaste/Gesamtwerte und gut...
Da ich den Rox10 auch noch weiter nutzen möchte (hab vier Räder MTB/Rennrad/Gravel/Tourenrad) und hier zwischen den Geräten wechsel ist es dann doch sehr umständlich wenn ich die Laufleistungen der einzelnen Räder und der jeweiligen Geräte die benutzt wurden zu addieren...

Ich habe auch nirgends im ROX12 bzw im Datacenter(Rox12) die Datensätze der gefahrenen KM etc gefunden um nicht bei 0km anzufangen sondern eben die bisherige Laufleistung zu korrigieren? Hab ich da etwas übersehen?

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIGMA-Support (22. Oktober 2018)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Tja, wenn ich das jetzt noch rausfinden würde, wie genau das geht.  Da bin ich irgendwie zu blöd dafür.
> Ein gescheites Handbuch wäre nicht die schlechteste Idee.





Hausmeista schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nirgends im ROX12 bzw im Datacenter(Rox12) die Datensätze der gefahrenen KM etc gefunden um nicht bei 0km anzufangen sondern eben die bisherige Laufleistung zu korrigieren? Hab ich da etwas übersehen?



Hallo @Hausmeista, @Cyclingjudge 

Wenn iihr für jedes Rad ein Sportprofil angelegt habt, dieses auch benannt habt, könnt ihr im Data Center unter Statistik dies auswerten.
Wählt dafür bitte "Graph" aus. Dort könnt ihr dann Filtern und die Werte vergleichen. Ihr könnt euch die insgesamten Werte anzeigen lassen, sowie jedes einzelne Sportprofil auswerten.

Viele Grüße
Euer SIGMA Sport Team.


----------



## chd6 (22. Oktober 2018)

Das Data Center funktioniert ganz gut, man muss die (manchmal etwas versteckten) Funktionen nur finden.

Geht aber, unter Hilfe gibt es nämlich eine BEDIENUNGSANLEITUNG! Die ist zwar noch nicht auf den R12 aktualisiert, aber in den meisten Fällen hilft sie weiter.

Was z.B. nach wie vor nicht funktioniert, ist die Synchronisation der Trainingsansichten, Beispiel:
Im 12er sind Anzahl Felder "8" eingestellt, u.a. "Karte" und "Distanz". Im Data Center wird dann statt "Karte" "Strecke" aufgeführt, "Uhrzeit" erscheint ein Feld weiter unten, "Distanz" wird als leeres Feld angezeigt. ??

Die Einstellungen im R12 sind maßgebend, heißt man muß alles in Mäuseschrift am R12 einstellen. Damit sind die bequemen Möglichkeiten über das Data Center teilweise obsolet.

Wie kann man so was Unfertiges nur auf den Markt bringen. Um erst danach das Produkt mit Hilfe von Forenbeiträge zu entwickelt.

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob sich der verantwortliche Produkt-Verantwortliche nicht ab und zu krachend auf die Schenkel klopft.


----------



## Cyclingjudge (22. Oktober 2018)

chd6 schrieb:


> Was z.B. nach wie vor nicht funktioniert, ist die Synchronisation der Trainingsansichten, Beispiel:
> Im 12er sind Anzahl Felder "8" eingestellt, u.a. "Karte" und "Distanz". Im Data Center wird dann statt "Karte" "Strecke" aufgeführt, "Uhrzeit" erscheint ein Feld weiter unten, "Distanz" wird als leeres Feld angezeigt. ??
> 
> Die Einstellungen im R12 sind maßgebend, heißt man muß alles in Mäuseschrift am R12 einstellen. Damit sind die bequemen Möglichkeiten über das Data Center teilweise obsolet.


Kann ich so nicht bestätigen.
Feldereinstellungen im Data Center vorgenommen und dann mittels Exportfunktion an den Rox übertragen. Ging völlig problemlos.


----------



## chd6 (22. Oktober 2018)

_Kann ich so nicht bestätigen.
Feldereinstellungen im Data Center vorgenommen und dann mittels Exportfunktion an den Rox übertragen. Ging völlig problemlos.
_
Das meiste aber nicht alles. Probier´ doch mal das vertikale Kartenfeld.


----------



## Cyclingjudge (23. Oktober 2018)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15548752"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @Hausmeista, @Cyclingjudge
> 
> Wenn iihr für jedes Rad ein Sportprofil angelegt habt, dieses auch benannt habt, könnt ihr im Data Center unter Statistik dies auswerten.
> Wählt dafür bitte "Graph" aus. Dort könnt ihr dann Filtern und die Werte vergleichen. Ihr könnt euch die insgesamten Werte anzeigen lassen, sowie jedes einzelne Sportprofil auswerten.
> ...


Sorry, aber ich bin da scheinbar wirklich zu blöd für.
Ich habe für jedes Rad ein eigenes Sportprofil angelegt, diese werden auch unter "Meine Geräte" angezeigt. Aber unter "Statistik", "Graph" finde ich nichts dergleichen.
Klicke ich dort auf "Filter", werden mir keine Sportprofile angeboten, sondern Fahrrad 1, 2, 3.

Die letzte Aktivität wird dafür überhaupt nicht angezeigt, laut Rox ist die Synchronisation mit der Cloud erfolgt, im DC taucht sie aber nicht auf.



Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Was mich ein wenig stört, ist der Umstand, daß der Rox nachwievor nicht in der Lage ist, mir den aktuell aufgelegten Gang anzuzeigen in der Variante, wie ich sie vom Garmin kannte, z. B. 44/16, sprich Zähnezahl vorne/Zähnezahl hinten.
> Die Anzeige mit der Grafik ist zwar ganz nett, zeigt mir aber immer noch 11 Gänge hinten an, obwohl ne Zehnfach-Kassette dranhängt. Zwar ist zugegebenermaßen sowohl Umwerfer als auch Schaltwerk elffach, aber fürs Schalten kommts halt auf die Griffe an. Und die sind nun mal zehnfach. Der Edge 1000 konnte das jedenfalls.



Und vielleicht könntet ihr dazu noch mal was sagen?


----------



## Speichenputzer (23. Oktober 2018)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Täusche ich mich, oder ist das beim Edge 1000 nicht auch so? Ich hatte dort, ebenso wie jetzt beim Rox12 für meine beiden Rahmen, für die ich unterschiedliche Radsätze habe, für jeden Radsatz ein eigenes Profil angelegt. Sensoren hab ich für jeden der beiden Rahmen.
> So konnte ich die Laufleistung der einzelnen Radsätze (und natürlich auch der beiden Rahmen sowie der Ketten und Ritzel) kontrollieren, *da die Laufleistungen im Gerät selbst separiert und addiert wurden*. Man mußte also nicht jedesmal das Garmin Connect am Rechner aufrufen, um einen Überblick über die jeweiligen Laufleistungen zu erhalten. Man hat seinen Edge eingeschaltet und war auf dem aktuellen Stand. Ich vermute mal, daß der Kollege Hausmeista selbiges meint. Man ist derzeit zwingend auf die Nutzung des DC angewiesen, um einen Überblick zu bekommen.
> 
> 
> ...




Danke Cyclingjudge.
Du hast verstanden, was ich seit langer, langer Zeit versuche Sigma klar zu machen. Das Thema einer vernüftigen Auswertung mehrerer Räder (mehr als 3!) wird schon eine ganze Zeit lang hartnäckig ignoriert.  Jetzt mit Einführung eines neuen Gerätes (viele verschiedene Sportprofile möglich!) wäre es doch an der Zeit so etwas mal vernünftig zu integrieren Zitat Sigma: "Wir gehen andere Wege als die Mitbewerber" Na wenn der Weg nicht mal ne Sackgasse ist!  Um im Bild zu bleiben: Die Mitbewerber fahren schon auf der "Autobahn" und Sigma nutzt teilweise noch Feldwege.


----------



## Speichenputzer (23. Oktober 2018)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15548752"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @Hausmeista, @Cyclingjudge
> 
> Wenn iihr für jedes Rad ein Sportprofil angelegt habt, dieses auch benannt habt, könnt ihr im Data Center unter Statistik dies auswerten.
> Wählt dafür bitte "Graph" aus. Dort könnt ihr dann Filtern und die Werte vergleichen. Ihr könnt euch die insgesamten Werte anzeigen lassen, sowie jedes einzelne Sportprofil auswerten.
> ...



Auch hier kann ich mich Cyclingjudge nur anschliessen.
Im Filter werden nur 3 Räder angezeigt und keine Sportprofile. Entweder reden wir hier aneinander vorbei oder Sigma kennt die eigene SW nicht. Ich habe schon seit einigen Jahren auf Grund der fehlenden vernünftigen Möglichkeiten, für jedes Rad einen eigenen Benutzer(!) angelegt. Da klappts dann mit der Auswertung so halbwegs durch Setzen und Entfernen der Häkchen beim Betrachten des Graphs. Man muss nur beim Herunterladen der Aktivität ins DC den entsprechenden Benutzer(bzw.Rad) auswählen.
Ist sicherlich nicht dafür gedacht, aber auch mir ging es so, dass ich damals die gleiche Antwort von Sigma bekam![/QUOTE]


----------



## Hansi-R (25. Oktober 2018)

Muss jetzt doch auch mal meinen Senf dazu schreiben.
Habe jetzt den ROX12 in den Alpen nach dem neuen Update getestet. Ich bin jetzt rundherum zufrieden nachdem der Datenaustausch mit meinem geliebten  Komoot genau so klappt wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Auch das routing war für mich sehr überzeugend. Alleine schon die Performance beim Routing und bei der Kartendarstellung finde ich im Vergleich zu meinem alten Edge sensationell. Über die paar Kleinigkeiten die noch nicht zu 100% funktionieren kann ich getrost hinwegsehen. Ich bin davon überzeugt dass diese auch noch gelöst werden. 
Ich habe das Gerät im July gekauft und bin seit dieser Zeit auch damit klar gekommen. Ich habe mich nicht verfahren auch wenn der Nordpfeil sich manchmal gedreht hat und selbst die absolute Höhenangabe war mir egal. Wichtig ist doch wohl nur die Differenz. Und selbst hier muss man Kompromisse machen. Unterschiede zwischen Sigma, Komoot, Apple iwatch etc. sind normal und ich wage mich nicht zu Beurteilen wer denn nun die genaueren Werte ermittelt. Man sollte sich mal verdeutlichen, dass digital dargestellte Werte nichts über deren Genauigkeit aussagen (auch wenn 3 Stellen hinterm Komma dargestellt werden) Barometrische Höhenmessung war, ist und wird auch in Zukunft immer vom Luftdruck abhängen und dieser ändert sich nunmal fast ständig. 
Die Bedienung ist für mich sehr gut gelöst. Logisch oder unlogisch liegt letztendlich im Auge des Betrachters bzw. auf die Fähigkeit sich mit einem neuen Gerät auseinanderzusetzen und sich darauf einzustellen. Ich denke dass es selbst Sigma nicht möglich ist die Software so zu entwickeln dass jeder Spezialfall und jeder persönliche Kundenwunsch berücksichtigt werden kann.
Support konnte man am Anfang vergessen aber selbst hier ist doch eine enorme Verbesserung eingetreten. Im Gegensatz zu Garmin bei denen das Thema Support seit gefühlt 100 Jahren immer noch sehr vernachlässigt wird.
Für mich ist das Rox12 das beste Gerät das ich mir in den letzten Jahren gegönnt habe.
Und nur um eventuelle Spekulationen zuvor zu kommen. Ich bin nicht bei Sigma angestellt und kenne auch niemand der dort arbeitet.
Noch viel Spaß beim biken.
Hansi


----------



## Speichenputzer (25. Oktober 2018)

Hansi-R schrieb:


> Muss jetzt doch auch mal meinen Senf dazu schreiben.
> Habe jetzt den ROX12 in den Alpen nach dem neuen Update getestet. Ich bin jetzt rundherum zufrieden nachdem der Datenaustausch mit meinem geliebten  Komoot genau so klappt wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Auch das routing war für mich sehr überzeugend. Alleine schon die Performance beim Routing und bei der Kartendarstellung finde ich im Vergleich zu meinem alten Edge sensationell. Über die paar Kleinigkeiten die noch nicht zu 100% funktionieren kann ich getrost hinwegsehen. Ich bin davon überzeugt dass diese auch noch gelöst werden.
> Ich habe das Gerät im July gekauft und bin seit dieser Zeit auch damit klar gekommen. Ich habe mich nicht verfahren auch wenn der Nordpfeil sich manchmal gedreht hat und selbst die absolute Höhenangabe war mir egal. Wichtig ist doch wohl nur die Differenz. Und selbst hier muss man Kompromisse machen. Unterschiede zwischen Sigma, Komoot, Apple iwatch etc. sind normal und ich wage mich nicht zu Beurteilen wer denn nun die genaueren Werte ermittelt. Man sollte sich mal verdeutlichen, dass digital dargestellte Werte nichts über deren Genauigkeit aussagen (auch wenn 3 Stellen hinterm Komma dargestellt werden) Barometrische Höhenmessung war, ist und wird auch in Zukunft immer vom Luftdruck abhängen und dieser ändert sich nunmal fast ständig.
> Die Bedienung ist für mich sehr gut gelöst. Logisch oder unlogisch liegt letztendlich im Auge des Betrachters bzw. auf die Fähigkeit sich mit einem neuen Gerät auseinanderzusetzen und sich darauf einzustellen. Ich denke dass es selbst Sigma nicht möglich ist die Software so zu entwickeln dass jeder Spezialfall und jeder persönliche Kundenwunsch berücksichtigt werden kann.
> ...



Über das Routing kann man sicher nicht meckern. Für Alpentrails und Mountainbiketouren ist das Gerät sicherlich eine gute Alternative zu dem "Platzhirsch". Da ich auch Garmin Fitnesstracker benutze, weiß ich auch dass Garmin fast schon "autistisches" Verhalten zeigt was den Support angeht.
Aber wie ich schon in diversen Posts geschrieben habe, bewirbt Sigma den R12 u.a. auch als trainingsunterstützendes Gerät. Und da passt meiner Meinung nach einiges nicht mehr zusammen. Da sollte Sigma, auch wenn es schwer fällt, mal zum Mitbewerber schauen!
Besonders das DC ist doch eigentlich in die Jahre gekommen und gehört dringend mal überarbeitet, besonders was Auswertung und Darstellung angeht. Ich habe, so glaube ich, seit 2013 mit dem Rox 9.1 und dem DC 2.1 (gabs damals nicht als kostenfreien Download!) über Rox 10, Rox 11 bis zum heutigen Tag alle Entwicklungschritte mitgemacht und mich immer intensiv mit jedem neuen Gerät auseinander gesetzt.
Die Geräte haben sich sicher, was Bedienung und Funktionen angeht, erheblich geändert. Aber das DC hat, gerade jetzt mit dem R12, da irgendwie nicht ganz Schritt gehalten.
Natürlich kann nicht jeder einzelne Kundenwunsch berücksichtigt werden, aber es ärgert mich wenn manche Fragen mit einfacher Ignoranz beantwortet werden .
Sigma hat sich selbst die Latte ziemlich hoch gelegt (be a ROXstar!).
Wenn man dann offensichtlich seine SW Weiterentwicklung mit Hilfe der Forenbeiträge abwickelt, ist das sicherlich auf den ersten Blick nicht schlecht, aber auf den zweiten Blick eher als negativ zu bewerten. Da wurde meiner Meinung nach schnell noch pünktlich zur Messe in Friedrichshafen ein vorzeigbares Produkt auf den Markt geworfen und vorschnelle Käufer als Beta Tester "eingestellt".
Ich als "alter" Sigma Benutzer fühle mich da schon ein wenig vera....!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted299841 (25. Oktober 2018)

Sehe ich nicht so,ich finde DC ganz ok und zum Auswerten gut.Oder meinst du das moderne Garmin Connect ist besser?


----------



## Cyclingjudge (26. Oktober 2018)

scheeter schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht so,ich finde DC ganz ok und zum Auswerten gut.Oder meinst du das moderne Garmin Connect ist besser?


Nun ja, zumindest läßt sich dort ablesen, wieviel Kilometer ich mit welchem Rad absolviert habe, was mir bislang im DC nicht gelungen ist.
Und ja, mir persönlich gefällt das GC durchaus. Da könnte man seitens Sigma ruhig mal einen Blick drauf werfen. Man muß nicht zwingend das Rad neu erfinden.

Mit dem Gerät selbst bin ich bisher sehr zufrieden. Wenn jetzt noch der konkret aufgelegte Gang angezeigt würde, wäre ich rundum glücklich.
Mit dem DC bin ich eher nicht zufrieden. Da sollte man nochmal ran.


----------



## Deleted299841 (26. Oktober 2018)

Ja ok,mit den Rädern ist doof,aber wertest du den in GC aus in welchen Trainingsbereichen du in der Woche oder Monat trainiert hast?
Oder wie korregierst du die Ausgangshöhe in GC,oder wie kannst du 2 Einheiten graphisch miteinander Vergleichen und da gibt es noch einige andere Dinge die Interessant sind


----------



## jer-biker (26. Oktober 2018)

Nun habe ich den ganzen Tread hier durchgelesen, weil ich mich für den Rox 12 interessiere. Ich habe mehrere Bikes die mit Sigma-Computer (BC2209, BC23.16, Rox 9, Rox 6) ausgerüstet sind. Navigieren tue ich auf Touren und Alpencross bisher ausschließlich mit Garmin (edge 300, oregon 550, oregon 650) Geräten. Als Technikbegeisterter würde ich mir den Rox 12 oder den edge 1030 ans Bike machen wollen ... ? Fast alle Tests berichten recht gut über die Geräte.
Wenn ich jedoch dieses Galama hier mitlese, dann verstehe ich nur diejenigen, die das Gerät zurück geschickt haben. Ich möchte gar nicht wissen wie viele weitere unzufriedene Nutzer vorhanden sind, die sich hier nicht äußern ? Das was hier beschrieben wird, können ja keine Einzelfälle sein.
Dass sich Sigma hier im Forum nach vielen Wochen herunter gelassen hat und sich endlich dazu äußert, hat für mich überhaupt nichts mit Kundenfreundlichkeit zu tun. Das war von Sigma eine Notbremsung.
Natürlich hat auch Germin seine Probleme mit der Kundenbetreuung, aber ich habe noch nie von Garmin-Geräten gehört, mit solchen Problemen.
Grundsätzlich greife ich gerne und bevorzugt zu Produkten aus dem eigenen Land ...
Ohne auf Einzelheiten einzugehen, das Thema Bedienungsanleitung sticht für mich hier noch speziell heraus. Auch beim BC23.16 gabs anfangs nichts Vernünftiges - immerhin wurde die dann noch nachgereicht.
Jetzt wird wohl dem Kunden das Changelog angeboten, um sich da durchzuwursten, oder wie ?
Alternativ gibt es noch die Hotline, lt. dem Forum hier, gibt es sogar Ausnahmen, wo sie funktioniert.

Es muß sicherlich kein Handbuch in Papierform sein. Ein elektronisches Handbuch online (als Web-Version, oder als App), welches immer aktuell mit der FW-Version gehalten werden kann ist für ein elektronisches Gerät sicherlich nicht zu viel erwartet. Wenn ich schon die Nutzer zum mitentwickeln des Produktes gebrauche, dann sollte dieser Aufwand doch das Mindeste sein. Es bleibt allerdings der Mißstand, daß die ersten Käufer sicherlich den höchsten Preis bezahlen - die späteren Käufer bekommen das Produkt sicherlich günstiger und vermutlich deutlich funktionierender.

Jetzt stellt sich mir noch folgende Frage zu den Prokukt-Tests: Wie kommen eigentlich bei so einem Produkt zum Testzeitpunkt, diese positiven Eindrücke zustande ?


----------



## chd6 (27. Oktober 2018)

Heute bisschen gefahren:
- Das Kompass-Kreiseln scheint behoben worden zu sein.
- Man kann während des Trainings durch längeres Drücken auf ein Feld dieses neu vergeben/verändern. War das schon früher?
- Wie kann man bei manuell gestoppten Runden die aufpoppende Seite "Runden" (nicht autom. Runden) sichtbar erhalten ?

Ja, eine Bedienungsanleitung wäre schön.


----------



## a-x-e-l (27. Oktober 2018)

jer-biker schrieb:


> Jetzt stellt sich mir noch folgende Frage zu den Produkt-Tests: Wie kommen eigentlich bei so einem Produkt zum Testzeitpunkt, diese positiven Eindrücke zustande ?



Das Gerät ist grundsätzlich nicht schlecht und in den Vorab Tests gab es ja auch zu verschiedenen Punkten Kritik, z. B. Ablesbarkeit der Karte, Höhenprofildarstellung ect. Jeder Nutzer hat seine eigenen Prioritäten. Womit ein Nutzer kein Problem hat, ist für den 
anderen ein No Go.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ccpirat (27. Oktober 2018)

jer-biker schrieb:


> Nun habe ich den ganzen Tread hier durchgelesen, weil ich mich für den Rox 12 interessiere. Ich habe mehrere Bikes die mit Sigma-Computer (BC2209, BC23.16, Rox 9, Rox 6) ausgerüstet sind. Navigieren tue ich auf Touren und Alpencross bisher ausschließlich mit Garmin (edge 300, oregon 550, oregon 650) Geräten. Als Technikbegeisterter würde ich mir den Rox 12 oder den edge 1030 ans Bike machen wollen ... ? Fast alle Tests berichten recht gut über die Geräte.
> Wenn ich jedoch dieses Galama hier mitlese, dann verstehe ich nur diejenigen, die das Gerät zurück geschickt haben. Ich möchte gar nicht wissen wie viele weitere unzufriedene Nutzer vorhanden sind, die sich hier nicht äußern ? Das was hier beschrieben wird, können ja keine Einzelfälle sein.
> Dass sich Sigma hier im Forum nach vielen Wochen herunter gelassen hat und sich endlich dazu äußert, hat für mich überhaupt nichts mit Kundenfreundlichkeit zu tun. Das war von Sigma eine Notbremsung.
> Natürlich hat auch Germin seine Probleme mit der Kundenbetreuung, aber ich habe noch nie von Garmin-Geräten gehört, mit solchen Problemen.
> ...



Ich kann dir von einem Garmin berichten der garnicht ging .

Ich stand im Juni vor dem Problem was ich kaufe Wahoo, Edge 1030, Rox 12.

Als erstes kaufte ich eine Garmin 1030, mein alter 800 war ja schließlich sehr gut.
Lieferung schnell, sofort eingerichtet, alles Top, nach 5min spielen kam die Meldung neues Update, also neues Update gezogen und plötzlich war der neue Edge 1030 Tod.
Klasse!!!

Daher kaufte ich mir den ROX 12 und so schlecht ist er nicht. Seit dem Update sogar richtig gut.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (27. Oktober 2018)

ccpirat schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Daher kaufte ich mir den ROX 12 und so schlecht ist er nicht. Seit dem Update sogar richtig gut.



Versuche ich bei aller Kritik, wenn auch in homöopathischen Dosen, auch durchscheinen zu lassen.

Problematisch ist die Tatsache, dass der SW >6 Monate mehr Test & Bugfixen VOR der Veröffentlichung des ROX 12, gut getan hätten.
Ich kenne das vorgehen auch aus dem beruflichen Umfeld (leider), dass ist immer ein Risiko, es wird abwogen was schlimmer wird - ein verpatzter Verkaufsstart (Datum) nach einer Messe Ankündigung/Vorstellung, oder mögliche Anfangsproblem aufgrund von Bugs bzw. noch nicht abgeschlossene Tests. Das wird praktisch nie in der 'Technik' entschieden ...
Der zynischste Ansatz, sobald die Update Schnittstelle läuft, kann das Produkt raus auf dem Markt 

Wie gesagt kann man machen, dann sollte aber der Kundendienst bzw. die Updatefrequenz gut sein, sonst gibt es zeitnah Stress mit den Kunden - heutzutage über WWW, in Rekordzeit.
Und hier läuft es mMn. nicht so gut, wie man es erwartet. 

Mich persönlich nervt es am Meisten, wenn man die geschilderten Probleme der Kunden tlw. nicht ernst nimmt, bzw. deren grundsätzliches Verständnis zur Technik aberkennt - es arbeiten nicht nur bei Sigma Entwickler ....
Das ist wie bei den TelKos, man meldet ne tote DSL Schnittstelle und der First Level Support nötigt einem zum Einlegen der TelKo CD-Rom ...
Ein erfahrender Supporter sollte schon an der Fehlerbeschreibung erkennen können, auf welchem Niveau deren Verständnis zur Materie liegt.
Ebenso erwarte ich bei Aussagen wie "Probieren Sie ein Werksreset" eine Erläuterung warum genau das jetzt helfen soll, weil letztlich habe ich die ganze Arbeit der Neueinrichtung an der Backe (Zeit) - ohne Aussicht auf Erfolg.

Basstler


----------



## IndianaWalross (30. Oktober 2018)

Ein Reset ist aber heutzutage DAS Allheilmittel. Frag Activision-Blizzard / Telekom / Amazon / ... (setz die Firma deiner Wahl ein)


----------



## SIGMA-Support (30. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

um euch noch einmal eine gute Zusammenfassung vom Data Center zu geben, könnt ihr euch hier ein Tutorial anschauen.
Dort werden diverse Grundfunktionen vom Data Center erklärt und gezeigt.
Beispielsweise der Track Import, SIGMA Cloud, das Dashboard, Verbindung mit dem ROX 12.0 Sport etc.

Viele Grüße
Euer SIGMA Sport Team.


----------



## Cyclingjudge (30. Oktober 2018)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15563590"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> um euch noch einmal eine gute Zusammenfassung vom Data Center zu geben, könnt ihr euch hier ein Tutorial anschauen.
> Dort werden diverse Grundfunktionen vom Data Center erklärt und gezeigt.
> ...


Alles schön und gut, aber auch da wird nicht erklärt, wie ich denn nun eine Auswertung aufgeschlüsselt nach Rädern vornehmen kann. Über "Statistics" und "Graph" funktioniert das jedenfalls nicht, weil die Räder dort nicht angeboten werden.


----------



## Speichenputzer (31. Oktober 2018)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Alles schön und gut, aber auch da wird nicht erklärt, wie ich denn nun eine Auswertung aufgeschlüsselt nach Rädern vornehmen kann. Über "Statistics" und "Graph" funktioniert das jedenfalls nicht, weil die Räder dort nicht angeboten werden.


Genau, es ist zum Haare raufen  Mit dem, meiner Meinung nach, überflüssigen Verweis auf ein Youtube Video zeigt sich hier leider wieder einmal mehr dass die Jungs vom Support gewisse Dinge mit Ignoranz strafen.
Lieber Sigma Support: Lest doch mal z. B. Kapitel 13.1 ( Filter) Punkt2. Hier wird auf den Register "Erweitert" verwiesen. Also bei mir gibts den z. Bsp. gar nicht .  Vielleicht gibts ja auch hierzu ein weiteres fremdsprachliches  (u.U.auch auf pfälzisch!) Youtube Video?


----------



## Deleted299841 (31. Oktober 2018)

Ist ja in englisch,versteh ich sowieso nicht


----------



## the crasher (2. November 2018)

chd6 schrieb:


> Heute bisschen gefahren:
> 
> - Man kann während des Trainings durch längeres Drücken auf ein Feld dieses neu vergeben/verändern. War das schon früher?



Danke für den Tipp, echt praktisch!


----------



## Cyclingjudge (2. November 2018)

chd6 schrieb:


> - Man kann während des Trainings durch längeres Drücken auf ein Feld dieses neu vergeben/verändern. War das schon früher?



Yep. Gab es schon. Allerdings konnte *ich* es vorher nur abändern, wenn ich gestanden hab, jetzt funzt das auch während der Fahrt (ja, ich weiß, ich soll mich auf den Verkehr konzentrieren). Kann aber auch sein, daß das schon vor dem Update auch während der Fahrt ging, nur ich zu blöd war, das hinzubekommen.
Fakt bleibt aber, daß man das schon vor dem Update durch längeres Drücken auf das Feld in den Änderungsmodus kam.



chd6 schrieb:


> Ja. eine Bedienungsanleitung wäre schön.



Ich ergänze den Satz mal um ein kleines aber feines Detail:
Eine *ausführliche* Bedienungsanleitung wäre schön.


----------



## Deleted299841 (2. November 2018)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage zum Akku,
wie ist bei euch der Stromverbrauch?Bei mir es es so das ohne Navigation,mit HF und Speed/TF Sensor,Display Beleuchtung auf Automatik ,ich ungefähr 10-12% pro Stunde brauche.Wie lange dauert bei euch das Aufladen?

LG

Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chd6 (2. November 2018)

chd6 schrieb:


> - Das Kompass-Kreiseln scheint behoben worden zu sein.


Jetzt dreht sich der Kompass beim Anhalten in irgendeine Richtung und bleibt stehen. Beim Anfahren richtet er sich wieder aus.

Aber kreiseln tut er nicht mehr. Ist fast wie bei den Schildbürgern.


----------



## krzysek (2. November 2018)

Ich befolge die Anweisungen zum Firmware-Update, aber mein rox 12 zeigt "Sie verwenden die aktuelle Version". Meine Firmware ist 34171. Wie aktualisiere ich die Firmware auf 36391?


----------



## chd6 (2. November 2018)

krzysek schrieb:


> Ich befolge die Anweisungen zum Firmware-Update, aber mein rox 12 zeigt "Sie verwenden die aktuelle Version". Meine Firmware ist 34171. Wie aktualisiere ich die Firmware auf 36391?



Guckst Du auf der Sigma -Seite: https://www.sigmasport.com/de/produkte/fahrrad-computer/gps/rox/rox-12-0/changelog


----------



## krzysek (3. November 2018)

chd6 schrieb:


> Guckst Du auf der Sigma -Seite: https://www.sigmasport.com/de/produkte/fahrrad-computer/gps/rox/rox-12-0/changelog


Ja, und das Download-Symbol wird nicht angezeigt. Es gibt keinen Aktualisierungsbildschirm.


----------



## chd6 (3. November 2018)

Noch was Schönes. Heute versucht bei GPSies anzumelden. Erscheint Folgendes:


----------



## Basstler_Bln (3. November 2018)

krzysek schrieb:


> Ja, und das Download-Symbol wird nicht angezeigt. Es gibt keinen Aktualisierungsbildschirm.



- Er muss am Kabel hängen (USB Power) - egal wie voll der Akku aktuell ist
- Bei mir wollte er anfänglich auch nicht -> einmal neustarten*, dann hatte er bei mir nach kurzer Zeit das Update angezeigt

*bei eingeschalteten Rox länger (>3s) Powerknopf drücken, im erscheinen Menü 'ausschalten', runterfahren abwarten, wieder einschalten.

Basstler


----------



## Cyclingjudge (3. November 2018)

scheeter schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal eine Frage zum Akku,
> wie ist bei euch der Stromverbrauch?Bei mir es es so das ohne Navigation,mit HF und Speed/TF Sensor,Display Beleuchtung auf Automatik ,ich ungefähr 10-12% pro Stunde brauche.



Ist bei mir ähnlich mit der gleichen Konfiguration.



scheeter schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert bei euch das Aufladen?



Keine Ahnung, achte ich nicht drauf. Ist mir im Prinzip auch egal. Ich häng ihn dran und dann dauert es halt so lange, wie es dauert. Da bin ich ziemlich entspannt.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (3. November 2018)

Bzgl. Bugfixes im Update,

ich kann bestätigen, dass die Synchronisation jetzt auch bei anderen Profilen klappt - in meinem speziellen Fall (?!?), nach wie vor *ohne* explizit aktivierten Wlan ...
Das geht so fix, sobald ich nach hause komme und die Strecke beende, hat er schneller über mein Wlan synchronisiert als ich den Hausschlüssel aus der Tasche geholt habe 

Und recht robust ist er auch, der Rox ist mir vor kurzem beim Abnehmen aus den Fingern gerutscht und mit dem Gesicht voran auf einen klassischen 'Felgenkiller' Fahrradständer gefallen - eine Kerbe im Kunstoff oben an der Kante zur Schräge und das Gorilla Glas hat nen ~0,5mm kleinen Krater knapp über dem Stopp Symbol - keine kompletter Sprung im Glas, keinerlei Funktionseinschränkungen 

Basstler

(auch mal was Positives erwähnend  )


----------



## Resimilchkuh (3. November 2018)

krzysek schrieb:


> Ich befolge die Anweisungen zum Firmware-Update, aber mein rox 12 zeigt "Sie verwenden die aktuelle Version". Meine Firmware ist 34171. Wie aktualisiere ich die Firmware auf 36391?


Hast Du das DC dabei an? Bei mir ging es erst als ich das geschlossen hatte und dann den Roy nochmal gestartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resimilchkuh (3. November 2018)

scheeter schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal eine Frage zum Akku,
> wie ist bei euch der Stromverbrauch?Bei mir es es so das ohne Navigation,mit HF und Speed/TF Sensor,Display Beleuchtung auf Automatik ,ich ungefähr 10-12% pro Stunde brauche.Wie lange dauert bei euch das Aufladen?
> 
> LG
> ...


Ebenfalls gleiche Einstellung und komme gute 15 std hin und leer isser dann noch nicht ganz.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (6. November 2018)

krzysek schrieb:


> Ich befolge die Anweisungen zum Firmware-Update, aber mein rox 12 zeigt "Sie verwenden die aktuelle Version". Meine Firmware ist 34171. Wie aktualisiere ich die Firmware auf 36391?



Hallo @krzysek 

der ROX 12.0 SPORT muss während dessen an einer aktiven Stromquelle hängen. Ein Laptop oder Ähnliches reicht hier nicht aus.
Außerdem muss der ROX 12.0 SPORT mit einem Wlan verbunden sein.
Der Updateprozess kann je nach Internetgeschwindigkeit variieren.

Viele Grüße
Dein SIGMA Sport Team.


----------



## ccpirat (6. November 2018)

Da sich ja immer mal wieder Leute über falsche oder abweichende Höhenangaben beschweren, habe ich in letzter Zeit bei mir auch mal genauer drauf geachtet.

Im Großen und Ganzen passt es, ich komme plus minus wenige Höhenmeter immer dort raus wo ich gestartet bin.
Was ja passt, da sich der Luftdruck über den Tag auch ändert.
Heute war es aber sogar glatt eine Punktlandung.
Start und Zielpunkt gleich, HM Up und Down gleich. Absolut Top!


----------



## krzysek (6. November 2018)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15575510"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @krzysek
> 
> der ROX 12.0 SPORT muss während dessen an einer aktiven Stromquelle hängen. Ein Laptop oder Ähnliches reicht hier nicht aus.
> Außerdem muss der ROX 12.0 SPORT mit einem Wlan verbunden sein.
> ...



Die Umstellung auf Englisch in rox 12.0 löste das Problem.
Vielen Dank, dass Sie den SIGMA-Support unterstützt haben.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (8. November 2018)

Mein Rox hatte Mittwoch früh zur Abwechslung mal wieder einen komplett Absturz.

Ausgangspunkt 'Startbildschirm', auf das aktive Sportprofil getippt, um den Tacho zu aktivieren ...
2-3 Sekunden passiert nichts, dann Startet die App einmal durch...
Wieder am Ausgangspunkt angelangt, zweiter Versuch ...
2-3 Sekunden Bedenkzeit vergehen, wieder Absturz der App ...
Diesmal rödelt er deutlich länger beim Starten, um mich danach nach der 'Sprache' zu fragen -> Userprofile wurde platt gemacht, bitte alles auf Anfang 

Immerhin waren die genutzten Sportprofile und die gespeicherten Strecken noch da, alle Einstellungen jenseits davon, wieder auf Default.

So ganz ist es das noch nicht ...


----------



## SIGMA-Support (8. November 2018)

Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Mein Rox hatte Mittwoch früh zur Abwechslung mal wieder einen komplett Absturz.
> 
> Ausgangspunkt 'Startbildschirm', auf das aktive Sportprofil getippt, um den Tacho zu aktivieren ...
> 2-3 Sekunden passiert nichts, dann Startet die App einmal durch...
> ...




Guten Morgen @Basstler_Bln 

kannst du uns bitte einmal deine Firmware Version mitteilen? 
Die Abstürze kamen leider eigentlich nur bei einer älteren Firmware Version vor.
Gerne kannst du uns dazu auch einmal eine Email schreiben ( [email protected] ).

Viele Grüße
Dein SIGMA Sport Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basstler_Bln (8. November 2018)

Bin auf aktuellen Stand .... 36391

Gucke am WE mal die Logs durch ob sich etwas erhellendes finden lässt und melde mich dann nochmal.

Basstler


----------



## johnny blaze (10. November 2018)

Um auch mal wieder zu loben:

Seit dem Update funktioniert es auch bei mir mit den gpsies-Zugriff auf mein Konto 

War ja eins meiner Haupt-Kaufgründe. Also schon mal super.

Mit der Anpassung (manueller Zoom) des Höhenprofils hoffe ich jetzt noch auf das nächste Update.

Habe mich übrigens mit einem Tester unterhalten (nicht mtb-news..Namen nenne ich trotzdem mal nicht, da nicht gefragt ob es okay ist). Habe ihn darauf angesprochen auf die fehlende Zoom-Funktion. Er meinte, dass es ihm auf der ersten Alpentour nach dem Test auch negativ aufgefallen ist. Der Test wurde aber wie bei fast allen Tests auf hometrails gemacht. Da wandert der Blick tatsächlich nicht so häufig aufs Höhenprofil.


----------



## Deleted299841 (10. November 2018)

Ich bin jetzt auch schon etliche Touren mit dem Rox gefahren und ich muß sagen er funktioniert sehr gut,klar zu verbessern gibt es immer was aber bei welchem Gerät ist das nicht


----------



## Hobbyradler63 (10. November 2018)

Hallo,

Hab die aktuelle Firmware auf meinem Rox 12.
Heute Sigma Data Center (aktuelle Version) gestartet, klappt der Sycn mit der Cloud nicht, sieht aus als ob es sich aufhängt. aktuelles Win10.
Dann Neu gestartet und Rox 12 angeschlossen, wurde auch erkannt  nach dem er erst 2 x am USBanschluss neu gestartet wurde wo ich auf verbinden gedrückt hatte.
Hatte sich auch verbunden dann, aber mehr auch nicht.
Also wieder ausgeschaltet und NEU gestartet.
VOLL enttäuscht, musste wieder mal Sprache, Benutzernamen, etc. eingeben.
Anscheint neu einrichten,  aber die Aktivitäten waren dann noch da. Sowie auch wlan und Konten .
Entsetzt war ich bei Kontrolle Gesamtwerte:   ALLES MAL WIEDER WEG
Sync mit Cloud brachte auch keine Besserung, 
Das ist doch *Sch...e* so !!!
Sigma vertröstet uns andauernd,
 verkauft Produkte ohne volle  Funktion ( beworbener SD-Kartenschacht immer noch ohne Funktion)

 enttäuscht


----------



## Deleted299841 (10. November 2018)

Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen,synchronisieren mit der Cloud funktioniert einwandfrei und der Rox wird ohne Probleme erkannt ,ich hab auch Win10 mit einem Laptop,könnte auch am Rechner liegen,das mit der SD Karte ist jetzt nicht schön,aber ich denke das bekommen die auch noch hin


----------



## Hobbyradler63 (10. November 2018)

@scheeter :
Schmeichler  

nun es hat ja vorher auch schon an diesem PC mit der Firmware funktioniert, nur halt heute nicht.
Und das der Rox 12 nicht der Produktbeschreibung vom Verkaufsstart entspricht (z. B. SD-Karte) ist doch wohl nicht zu bestreiten.
Natürlich arbeiten Sie dran.
normal gibt man dem Verkäufer/ Hersteller Gelegenheit zum nachbessern. bis zu 3 x ; dann Rückgabe möglich oder tausch gegen Neugerät
(vermutlich aber gleiche Probleme dann)
Das Problem der verlorenen Gesamtwerte ärgert aber, und finde keine Option zum editieren.
Obwohl, sollte das nicht mit dieser Firmware gehen??
Und auch ich wäre froh wenn man die Auswertung verbessern würde, z.B  im Datacenter die Option filtern nach Sportprofil,
oder auch einstellen des Rades schon im Sportprofil, und nicht nachträglich im DataCenter.
Dort hab ich auch nur 3 Räder , sollte man auch die Anzahl erhöhen können, und frei Namen für vergeben können.

Manchmal muss der Frust raus


----------



## Deleted299841 (10. November 2018)

Ja dann gibt das Gerät doch zurück wenn du so unzufrieden bist,vorausgesetzt es ist noch nicht zuspät


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (12. November 2018)

Ich bin mittlerweile auch recht zufrieden mit dem Rox, der drehende Kompass ist Geschichte, bis auf dass, ich mich bei langsamer Geschwindigkeit "seitwärts" bewege, aber damit kann ich leben. 
Abstürze hatte ich auch keine mehr.

Aber was ist eigentlich aus der Funktion Ghostrace und der errechneten Leistungsmessung geworden?
Wird diese noch nachgereicht?
Und warum hat der Rox auf der Rückseite das Bluetoothsymbol, wenn es keine Funktion dafür gibt? 
Fragen über Fragen


----------



## a-x-e-l (12. November 2018)

oenkeldoenkel schrieb:


> Und warum hat der Rox auf der Rückseite das Bluetoothsymbol, wenn es keine Funktion dafür gibt?
> Fragen über Fragen



Tja, gute Frage.

Bluetooth wurde ausgiebig getestet, DEKRA Taiwan?

https://fccid.io/M5LROX-12-0

So sieht es im Inneren aus....

https://fccid.io/M5LROX-12-0/Internal-Photos/Sigma-ROX-12-Internal-Pictures-V2-3689753

Hat Haltian in Finnland entwickelt?

Akku 2000 mAh, 7,4 Wh, 3,7 V


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (12. November 2018)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Tja, gute Frage.
> 
> Bluetooth wurde ausgiebig getestet, DEKRA Taiwan?
> 
> ...



Hätte nen größeren Akku erwartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chd6 (12. November 2018)

Funktioniert nicht die Herzfrequenz mit Bluetooth (?)


----------



## Deleted299841 (12. November 2018)

Glaub ich nicht,die ist nur ANT+,ich vermisse auch kein Bluetooth im gegenteil


----------



## a-x-e-l (13. November 2018)

chd6 schrieb:


> Funktioniert nicht die Herzfrequenz mit Bluetooth (?)



Nein, die Sensoren werden über ANT+ gekoppelt. BLE und BT sind an Bord aber aus Gründen, die wir nicht kennen, 
aktuell inaktiv.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (13. November 2018)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> ...
> Hat Haltian in Finnland entwickelt?
> ...



Also halten wir mal fest, GPS Tuner macht das Navi Framework, Haltian hat die Hardware entwickelt.
Ich habe eine Idee warum der Support bei dem Gerät ein bisschen mühsam ist ...

Basstler

Ed:
Btw, die Fotos zeigen auch warum der Rox 12 nicht verschenkt wird - der ist solide aufgebaut !
Allein die Flex Leiterkarten und die fiesen, ultra flachen Steckverbinder aus der Smartphone Ecke, sind nicht nur nicht billig, sondern auch etwas anspruchsvoller zu verarbeiten.

Hilft natürlich nicht bei den aktuellen SW Problemen, macht aber Hoffnung ...


----------



## SIGMA-Support (13. November 2018)

Guten Morgen in die Runde,

die Bluetooth Funktion ist für den ROTOR 2inpower  gedacht.

@Basstler_Bln inwiefern findest du den Support zum ROX 12.0 SPORT mühsam? Gerne kannst du uns hierzu eine PN schreiben, dann können wir das einmal prüfen.
Ebenfalls kannst du uns dann bitte einmal schildern, was für Anregungen du noch zur Software vom ROX 12.0 SPORT hast.

Viele Grüße
Euer SIGMA Sport Team.


----------



## a-x-e-l (13. November 2018)

Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Btw, die Fotos zeigen auch warum der Rox 12 nicht verschenkt wird - der ist solide aufgebaut !
> Allein die Flex Leiterkarten und die fiesen, ultra flachen Steckverbinder aus der Smartphone Ecke, sind nicht nur nicht billig, sondern auch etwas anspruchsvoller zu verarbeiten.



..und durch die geschraubte Gehäuseform mit Leiterplatinen grundsätzlich "einfach" reparabel.
Man muss es dann auch noch wollen.


----------



## Deleted299841 (13. November 2018)

Der Rox 12 ist schon ok und der Support auch,da hab ich in der Vergangenheit mit anderen Firmen schon andere Sachen erlebt und zu verbessern gibt es immer was egal was es für ein Gerät ist


----------



## GT97 (13. November 2018)

Ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass die Integration in die Sigma Link App irgendwann kommt und man dann vielleicht per Bluetooth Anrufe und Nachrichten auf dem 12 sehen kann. Das wäre klasse. Der 11 kann das doch auch.


----------



## Deleted299841 (13. November 2018)

Vielleicht noch ein Fax entgegennehmen können TV sehen,dann wäre das Gerät perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT97 (13. November 2018)

Ich wusste, dass sowas kommt. Wir haben 2018, da ist so eine Funktionalität nichts Außergewöhnliches (siehe Mitbewerber bzw. Rox 11). Und wer es nicht braucht, nutzt es einfach nicht. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## glanzhuegel (15. November 2018)

@SIGMA-Support :
Welche Powermeter funktionieren derzeit mit dem Rox 12.0?
Lt. Anfrage Garmin Vector 3 nicht!

Wie schaut es mit Favero Assioma DUO, Power Tap P1S, Quarq DZero und NGeco u.a. aus?

Bitte um Detailinfos, was jetzt mit diesen Powermeter abgefragt werden kann!

danke


----------



## Basstler_Bln (15. November 2018)

Ich kann zumindest bestätigen, dass die Stages Kurbeln (Links) integriert sind.
Verarbeitet werden Leistung und Trittfrequenz ...

Basstler


----------



## Scrat (15. November 2018)

Power2Max Type S wird empfangen, allerdings war ich mit dem Rad noch nicht wieder unterwegs, sondern hab nur die Sensoren angelernt. Aber wenn Nullwerte empfangen werden sollten auch Leistungsdaten ankommen.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (15. November 2018)

Guten Morgen in die Runde,

hier könnt ihr einmal nachschauen welche Sensoren/Powermeter etc. mit unserem ROX 12.0 SPORT funktionieren.
Wichtig ist, dass die Sensoren/Powermeter über den ANT+ Standard verfügen.
Der ROX 12.0 SPORT dient lediglich als Anzeige von den übermittelten Werten der Sensoren/Powermeter.

Dazu noch einmal ein Auszug von unserer Website:

*POWERMETER 
FUNKTIONEN*
Neben den allgemeinen Werten eines Leistungsmessers, werden auch die spezifischen Werte wie TSS®, NP® und IF® angezeigt. Darüber hinaus bietet dir der ROX 12.0 auch die Werte OCA und OCP einer Rotor 2INpower an. Zusätzlich zu der numerischen, steht dir eine grafische Darstellung zur Verfügung.


Viele Grüße
Euer SIGMA Sport Team.


----------



## a-x-e-l (25. November 2018)

Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Ich kann zumindest bestätigen, dass die Stages Kurbeln (Links) integriert sind.
> Verarbeitet werden Leistung und Trittfrequenz ...
> 
> Basstler



Habe mir heute eine LR=beidseitig Stages geordert und bin gespannt bzgl. der Diff.werte links/rechts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basstler_Bln (27. November 2018)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Habe mir heute eine LR=beidseitig Stages geordert und bin gespannt bzgl. der Diff.werte links/rechts.



In der Tat, das würde mich auch mal interessieren - also ob überhaupt relevant oder einfach nur messbar ...


----------



## a-x-e-l (29. November 2018)

@SIGMA-Support 

Eine Frage zur beidseitigen Messung mit einer Stages Kurbel. Meine Kurbel kam heute an und ich werde sie mir nicht bei dem Schmuddelwetter ans Rad schrauben. Aber ich habe die Sensoren getestet und mit der Stages App das Firmeware  Update gemacht.
Dann habe ich die linke Kurbel mit dem ROX gepaart, was direkt funktioniert hat. Danach habe ich die Batterie der linken Kurbel entfernt und versucht, die rechte Kurbel zu paaren. Der Sensor wurde nicht gefunden. Händisch konnte ich die ID eingeben. Danach war der Sender der rechten Kurbel in der Sensorenübersicht zu finden. Kann der ROX mit den zwei Sensoren umgehen und z.B. die Balance links/rechts berechnen?


----------



## a-x-e-l (29. November 2018)

Ergänzung:

Die deutsche Stages Support Seite ist leider nicht auf einem aktuellen Stand. Auf der englischsprachigen Seite ist die Funktionsweise der beidseitigen Kurbel bzw. der Sensoren erklärt. Die Mobil-App von Stages kommuniziert mit den beiden Sensoren und versetzt die Sensoren in einen Master-Slave Modus. D.h. es  wird die rechte Seite (Kurbel) mit der linken Seite gekoppelt und danach ist nur noch der linke Sensor nach außen aktiv und die Kommunikation zur Headunit, z. B. ROX, läuft über den linken Sensor. Der rechte Sensor ist dann nach außen ausgeblendet.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (29. November 2018)

@SIGMA-Support

Habe gerade eben meinen Rox 12 ans WLAN gelassen und mal meinen Trainingspeaks Sync eingerichtet.

Ohne irgendwelche Rückfragen, Optionen oder irgendeine Chance das Folgende abzubrechen,
wurden die gesamten letzten zwei Jahre (~1100 Einträge) Touren *ein weiteres mal* an Trainingspeaks gesendet.

Nun habe ich alle Strecken doppelt, die gesamte Statistik ist im A**** - und ich darf das jetzt von Hand alles wieder löschen !

Leute, ich bin sowas von begeistert ...

BTW:
Für die Statistik - alleine heute ist er mir zwei mal abgeschmiert.
Immer direkt nach dem Hochfahren, bei Touchbedienung.
Beim wischen bleibt das Bild stehen - ... nix geht mehr ... - Watchdog resetet.

Die vergangenen 14 Tage weitere zwei mal ...

Edit 30.11:
Bin zum Frühstück die Daten durch gegangen und habe aufgeräumt.
Zum Glück waren es nur die Daten des ROX 12, die älteren Aufzeichnungen vom Rox 11 bzw. 10.0 wurden nicht verdoppelt. Somit war nur der Bereich von Juni - ende November 2018 betroffen.
Auffällig war, das die Strecken jetzt mit anderen Tags bzgl. des Fahrradprofils hochgeladen wurde, bsp. aus 'Track Cycling' wurde 'Downhill Cycling'; 'Street Cycling' wurde 'Road Cycling'. Die ersten Syncs kamen alles aus dem DataCenter, es scheint das dort die Radprofile anders getaggt werden ... nur zur Info ...


----------



## torwaerter (30. November 2018)

Die Zeit der Abstürze schien nach dem letzten FW-Update eigentlich vorbei zu sein, dann wollte ich heute morgen das Profil wechseln und... kompletter Neustart, allerdings nicht wie vor dem Update mit Neuinstallationsroutine sondern "nur" ein "normaler" Neustart. Die Tonfolge beim ausschalten überrascht mich auch öfter, von einem kurzen abgeschnittenen Ton bis zur kompletten Tonfolge ist alles dabei. Für die Nutzung nicht wirklich relevant, anfänglich dachte ich aber: ohhh jetzt stürzt er schon wieder ab.... Und letzten hatte ich bei einer Fahrt einen "Höhenmeter-Ghost", heißt egal ob ich bergauf oder bergab gefahren bin, mein Höhenmeterzähler lief aufwärts als würde er die zurückgelegten Meter zählen. Nach einem STOP der Tour und Höhenkalibrierung war das Problem verschwunden und ist seither nicht mehr aufgetreten. Hatte jemand nach dem letzten Update ähnliche Probleme?


----------



## a-x-e-l (1. Dezember 2018)

@torwaerter 

Nein, bisher nicht. Weder Neustarts noch Höhenmeterverzähler. Hat es beim Letzteren irgendwie geregnet?


----------



## Basstler_Bln (1. Dezember 2018)

torwaerter schrieb:


> Die Zeit der Abstürze schien nach dem letzten FW-Update eigentlich vorbei zu sein, dann wollte ich heute morgen das Profil wechseln und... kompletter Neustart, allerdings nicht wie vor dem Update mit Neuinstallationsroutine sondern "nur" ein "normaler" Neustart. Die Tonfolge beim ausschalten überrascht mich auch öfter, von einem kurzen abgeschnittenen Ton bis zur kompletten Tonfolge ist alles dabei. Für die Nutzung nicht wirklich relevant, anfänglich dachte ich aber: ohhh jetzt stürzt er schon wieder ab.... ...



Kann ich soweit bestätigen, seit dem letzten Update ist er während der Fahrt nicht mehr abgestürzt. Ich hatte lediglich zwei vorübergehende total Ausfälle der ANT+ Verbindung - im Gegensatz zu vorher, hat er die aber in ~30s wieder im Gang. Vermute mal, das er inzwischen den BLE/ANT+ Treiber selber zurücksetzt, falls es klemmt. In dem Log sieht das unspektakulär aus, wenn man nicht genau weiß wann (Zeit) das passiert ist, sieht man es nicht.

Bzgl. des Abwürgen des Ton beim Abschalten - passiert gefühlt bei jedem fünften Mal 
Wenn er bei der Bedienung abrauscht, habe ich inzwischen auch schon Paranoia - zumindest wenn der nächste Abgang nach kurzer Zeit passiert - dabei hat es mir letztens (s.o.) das Userprofil gekostet, merkt man sobald er nach dem Neustart gleich wieder durchatmet.
Das war aber nach dem letzten Update, also irgendwas gefällt ihm da immer noch nicht.

Interessanterweise geht nicht alles flöten, eigentlich nur der Nutzer an sich, 
alle Einstellungen, Profile, WLAN und Datensätze bleiben erhalten !
Und man hat die Basis Profile wieder drauf, sofern man sie vorher umbenannt hatte, erstellt er die neu dazu, muss man nur wieder löschen.

Bzgl. der Höhenmessung kann ich mangels Höhe nichts beitragen - da schafft das Wetter am Tag tlw. mehr 'Höhenmeter' als ich 

Ed:
Umbruch ...


----------



## ettan (2. Dezember 2018)

Warum brauche ich beim Radfahren eigentlich den Speed Sensor?
Trittfrequenz leuchtet mir ein, aber Geschwindigkeit holt er sich doch über das GPS oder?

Zumindest bei meiner "noch" Ambit3 ist das so und wenn man auf die Trittfrequenz verzichten kann, könnte man doch schon einiges an Geld sparen wenn man das "günstigere" Bundle nimmt?

Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Suunto Smart Sensor, wird dieser vom Rox erkannt?


----------



## rpitz (2. Dezember 2018)

ettan schrieb:


> Warum brauche ich beim Radfahren eigentlich den Speed Sensor?
> Trittfrequenz leuchtet mir ein, aber Geschwindigkeit holt er sich doch über das GPS...



Ja, schon. Auf der Straße wird das auch hinreichen, aber am MTB leidet die Genauigkeit schon ziemlich, einerseits durch Abschattungen unter Bäumen und Felswänden, andererseits durch sehr niedrige Geschwindigkeiten bei Anstiegen.

Unvergessen der Edge 800, der beim Dolomiten-Cross eine Stunde lang bei Puls 170 permanent gemeckert hat "machen sie eine Pause??" *grrrrr*


----------



## ettan (2. Dezember 2018)

rpitz schrieb:


> Ja, schon. Auf der Straße wird das auch hinreichen, aber am MTB leidet die Genauigkeit schon ziemlich, einerseits durch Abschattungen unter Bäumen und Felswänden, andererseits durch sehr niedrige Geschwindigkeiten bei Anstiegen.
> 
> Unvergessen der Edge 800, der beim Dolomiten-Cross eine Stunde lang bei Puls 170 permanent gemeckert hat "machen sie eine Pause??" *grrrrr*



Na ja, vielleicht warst wirklich zu langsam, in der heutigen Zeit wenn E-Biker vorbeifahren, "steht man doch schon gefühlt fast auf der Stelle" bei harten Anstiegen

Fürs MTB find ich die Geschwindigkeit eher weniger interessant, ergibt sich ja eh durch Auswertung Zeit/Strecke wie "schnell" man letztlich war.
Hier kann ich sparen.

Nur noch die Frage ob der Pulsgurt von Suunto passt. Den hätte ich noch "über".
Polar wäre auch schön, die Suunto sind nicht sehr langlebig, aber bequem und die Sensoren schön klein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torwaerter (2. Dezember 2018)

ettan schrieb:


> Na ja, vielleicht warst wirklich zu langsam, in der heutigen Zeit wenn E-Biker vorbeifahren, "steht man doch schon gefühlt fast auf der Stelle" bei harten Anstiegen
> 
> Fürs MTB find ich die Geschwindigkeit eher weniger interessant, ergibt sich ja eh durch Auswertung Zeit/Strecke wie "schnell" man letztlich war.
> Hier kann ich sparen.
> ...


----------



## torwaerter (2. Dezember 2018)

Der erwähnte Suunto passt so nicht, da der nur Bluetooth kann! Das versteht der Rox 12 allerdings (noch?) nicht. Alle Ant+ Gurte können allerdings gekoppelt werden, also Garmin etc. (auch Suunto mit Ant+) sind kompatibel, Polar leider meist auch nicht.


----------



## rpitz (2. Dezember 2018)

ettan schrieb:


> Na ja, vielleicht warst wirklich zu langsam, in der heutigen Zeit wenn E-Biker vorbeifahren, "steht man doch schon gefühlt fast auf der Stelle" bei harten Anstiegen
> 
> Fürs MTB find ich die Geschwindigkeit eher weniger interessant, ergibt sich ja eh durch Auswertung Zeit/Strecke wie "schnell" man letztlich war.



Natürlich waren wir langsam - von der Stunde haben wir sicher 50 Minuten geschoben ;-) Die Auswertung Strecke/Zeit klappt halt auch nur richtig, wenn das Ding in solchen "machen sie eine Pause" Situationen nicht ungefragt in Standby wechselt. Und die anschließende Abfahrt auf einer Serpentinenstrasse durch eine fast senkrechte Wand war lt GPS Aufzeichnung auch nur halb so lang wie lt. Radsensor.


----------



## ettan (2. Dezember 2018)

Kann man das nicht ausschalten?

Wenn ich so lese, ist meine alte Ambit3 doch nicht doch schlecht gewesen....

Von Gar,in bin ich aber auch weg. Hatte noch nie gute Erfahrungen, egal ob Auto Navi oder Wandern/Bike mit der Dakota oder Oregon Serie....


----------



## rpitz (2. Dezember 2018)

Vermutlich kann man es ausschalten, ja. Das Edge war allerdings nur ein geliehenes Gerät als Backup zu meinem TwoNav. 

Das war auch nur als Beispiel gedacht, warum ich Fan von Radsensoren bin ;-)


----------



## a-x-e-l (2. Dezember 2018)

rpitz schrieb:


> Natürlich waren wir langsam - von der Stunde haben wir sicher 50 Minuten geschoben ;-) Die Auswertung Strecke/Zeit klappt halt auch nur richtig, wenn das Ding in solchen "machen sie eine Pause" Situationen nicht ungefragt in Standby wechselt. Und die anschließende Abfahrt auf einer Serpentinenstrasse durch eine fast senkrechte Wand war lt GPS Aufzeichnung auch nur halb so lang wie lt. Radsensor.



Angenommen, man würde einen Weg fahren, der als Normale zur Erdoberfläche verliefe, also 90 Grad senkrecht, was würde ein GPS System für eine Distanz aufzeichnen? Normalerweise, nach meinem Verständnis keine Distanz, evtl könnte das System aus den sich veränderten Höhendaten eine Ableitung erstellen, wenn es programmiert würde.

Der Edge 800 kann so eingestellt werden, dass der Auto-Pause Modus deaktiviert ist. Nutze ich bei Wanderungen mit der Einstellung.


----------



## jojo_ab (5. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin Umsteiger vom Rox 10 auf Rox 12. Mich hat allerdings die tatsächliche Größe des Geräts etwas geschockt und ich bin mir nun unsicher wie ich den Rox12 montieren soll.

Den Rox 10 habe ich am CC Bike auf dem Vorbau. Da der Vorbau lang genug ist, würde der das auch mit dem 12 passen. Am AM habe ich den 10 auf dem Lenker montiert, da der Vorbau kürzer ist. Aufgrund der Gehäusegröße ist das auch ok. Der 12 erscheint mir aber zu groß um oben auf dem Lenker montiert zu werden (sieht komisch aus, Verlust bei Sturz, ...)

Benutzt ihr diesen beiliegenden „Einhornhalter“? Der gefällt mir nicht und bei einem Sturz ist der Rox sehr exponiert.

Wie habt ihr euren Rox 12 montiert? 3rd-Party Halterung? Bin auf eure Erfahrungen gespannt.


----------



## GT97 (5. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe den hier: https://www.bike-components.de/de/K...armin-Edge-und-Forerunner-verstellbar-p43895/
Passt sehr gut, auch bei kürzeren Vorbauten. Weiter vorne im Thread ist ein Bild: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sigma-gps-rox-12-0-sport.873469/page-6#post-15477661


----------



## jojo_ab (5. Dezember 2018)

Danke, werde ich mir mal bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oenkeldoenkel (6. Dezember 2018)

GT97 schrieb:


> Ich habe den hier: https://www.bike-components.de/de/K...armin-Edge-und-Forerunner-verstellbar-p43895/
> Passt sehr gut, auch bei kürzeren Vorbauten. Weiter vorne im Thread ist ein Bild: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sigma-gps-rox-12-0-sport.873469/page-6#post-15477661


Den Halter hab ich auch dran, leider mußte ich zusätzlich noch einen 10mm Spacer über dem Vorbau montieren. 
Durch meinen 35mm Lenker hätte ich ihn nicht eingedreht bekommen.
Eigentlich hätte auch der normale Halter ohne Verstellung gereicht. Anhang anzeigen 802581 Anhang anzeigen 802582


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (6. Dezember 2018)

GT97 schrieb:


> Ich habe den hier: https://www.bike-components.de/de/K...armin-Edge-und-Forerunner-verstellbar-p43895/
> Passt sehr gut, auch bei kürzeren Vorbauten. Weiter vorne im Thread ist ein Bild: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sigma-gps-rox-12-0-sport.873469/page-6#post-15477661


----------



## Hembacher (9. Dezember 2018)

Leider zeigt die Karte beim Wandern immer noch ständig in die falsche Richtung. Ich hoffe auf das nächste update, damit der Kompass endlich tut was er soll.


----------



## chd6 (10. Dezember 2018)

Nicht nur beim Wandern. Auch beim Fahrrad fahren, beim Halt an Kreuzungen. Wenn das abgestellt werden könnte, wäre der R 12 ja ganz in Ordnung.

So aber nach wie vor zur Navigation nicht wirklich brauchbar (stehe mal jemand im unübersichtlichen Kreisverkehr und will wissen, wie es weitergeht).


----------



## Epic-Treter (10. Dezember 2018)

Hier gab es erst kürzlich einen Großeinsatz vom THW. Die mußten Einen bergen, der hatte sich im Kreisverkehr verfahren und kam seit einer Woche nicht mehr raus  .


----------



## Sirbart25 (12. Dezember 2018)

Stehe gerade vor der Kaufentscheidung des ROX 12 und habe da noch zwei Fragen:

1. Ist es mittlerweile möglich GPX-Tracks ohne Routing einfach nur als Linie auf der Karte anzuzeigen zu lassen
2. Kann man den ROX 12 während der Fahrt mit einer Powerbank laden oder schaltet er ab

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted299841 (12. Dezember 2018)

Zu 1) ja kann man
Zu 2) kann man auch


----------



## a-x-e-l (12. Dezember 2018)

@SIGMA-Support 

Ich habe eine Frage zum Betrieb eines kombinierten Speed-Cadenz-Sensors in Verbindung mit einem Powermeter, welches auch die Cadenz ausgibt, beim ROX 12. Ist das möglich oder muss ich mir einen reinen Speedsensor besorgen?


----------



## a-x-e-l (12. Dezember 2018)

scheeter schrieb:


> Zu 1) ja kann man
> Zu 2) kann man auch



Zu 1) Wie gehst du dazu vor? Letzter mir bekannter Stand ist, dass es nicht geht.

Hier:

https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2018/06/sigma-rox-12-0-sport-cycling-gps-in-depth-review.html#comments

Post #194

So the feature to simply just display the track, like you mentioned, will not part of the next update. Acutally and can’t give you a promise when this feature will be available. But we had it on our road map.


----------



## a-x-e-l (12. Dezember 2018)

Sirbart25 schrieb:


> Stehe gerade vor der Kaufentscheidung des ROX 12 und habe da noch zwei Fragen:
> 
> 1. Ist es mittlerweile möglich GPX-Tracks ohne Routing einfach nur als Linie auf der Karte anzuzeigen zu lassen
> 2. Kann man den ROX 12 während der Fahrt mit einer Powerbank laden oder schaltet er ab
> ...




Wäre evtl. interessant für dich:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...S-Trainingscomputer-Navigationssystem-p65464/

https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...S-Trainingscomputer-Navigationssystem-p65465/


----------



## Basstler_Bln (12. Dezember 2018)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support
> 
> Ich habe eine Frage zum Betrieb eines kombinierten Speed-Cadenz-Sensors in Verbindung mit einem Powermeter, welches auch die Cadenz ausgibt, beim ROX 12. Ist das möglich oder muss ich mir einen reinen Speedsensor besorgen?



Nabend a-x-e-l,

lass einfach den Magnet an der Kurbel weg ... solange der Kadenz nix sendet nimmt er die Umdrehungen vom Powermeter...
Bin da drauf umgekehrt gekommen - Pedale gewechselt, Magnet vergessen und trotzdem Kadenz bekommen - von der Stages 

Gut, war der 'nakte' Kadenz Sensor, daher könnte das uU. mit dem 'Enterprise' Sensor (guck das Ding mal an : -) nicht klappen, aber einen Versuch ist es wert.

Basstler


----------



## a-x-e-l (12. Dezember 2018)

Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Nabend a-x-e-l,
> 
> .....
> 
> ...



Hi Basstler, 

Enterprise, ja stimmt..unendliche Weiten....

Ich habe den  TACX T2015

https://www.rosebikes.de/tacx-t2015-bluetoothant-geschwindigkeits-trittfrequenzsender-747536

Ich werde es herausfinden, wenn das Wetter mal wieder kurze Hosen zulässt und ich mir dann zur Feier des Tages die Stages an
mein Rad schraube. Wäre halt schön vorab zu wissen, wie so ein Radcomputer programmiert wurde. Ist ja ein Konflikt. Sensor 1 meldet 
0 rpm, Sensor 2 meldet x rpm. Was wird verarbeitet? Welche Plausibilitätsalgorithmen kann man hier anwenden, um zu entscheiden?
Ich würde dann der Kurbel den Vorzug geben, weil Kurbel dreht und Kraft wird eingeleitet auf eine plausible Funktion hindeutet.
Geben beide Sensoren x rpm aus, dann auch die Kurbel.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (13. Dezember 2018)

Sobald der Kadenz bei mir senden konnte (-> Magnet), wurde die Kurbel Kadenz ignoriert.
Ob der Kombi Sensor alternativ '0' anstatt 'NULL' sendet ist die Frage ....


----------



## Hembacher (14. Dezember 2018)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Zu 1) Wie gehst du dazu vor? Letzter mir bekannter Stand ist, dass es nicht geht.
> 
> Hier:
> 
> ...



Einfach auf "Track" gehen und gpx-Datei anklicken. Dann erscheint der Track ohne Routing.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (17. Dezember 2018)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Hi Basstler,
> 
> Enterprise, ja stimmt..unendliche Weiten....
> 
> ...




Guten Morgen @a-x-e-l 

es ist nicht möglich 2x einen Cadence Sensor zu verbinden. In deinem Fall den R2 DUO, sowie die Stage Kurbeln.
Bzw. verbinden schon, nur wird dann nichts angezeigt.
Man kann im ROX 12.0 nicht priorisieren welchen Wert er nehmen soll.

Hier wäre dann tatsächlich die Lösung den Magneten vom R2 DUO weg zu lassen, oder einen reinen ANT+ Speed Sensor zu kaufen.

Beste Grüße,
Euer SIGMA Sport Team.


----------



## a-x-e-l (17. Dezember 2018)

@SIGMA-Support 

vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung! Wenn es reicht, den Magneten wegzulassen und es funktioniert, wäre das die passende Lösung für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIGMA-Support (19. Dezember 2018)

Guten Morgen in die Runde,

wir haben wieder Neuigkeiten für euch kurz vor Weihnachten!

Das neue Update für den ROX 12.0 ist ab sofort verfügbar. Dieses kann direkt am ROX 12.0 selbst heruntergeladen werden. Folgende Neuerungen wurden implementiert:


Strava Live Segmente Update
Dropbox Integration
Trainingsansicht bekommt neue, optimierte Schrift für Zahlen
Zoomfunktion für Höhenprofil
Powermeterkalibrierung - optimiert
Verbesserung der Stabilität
Wie gewohnt wird der ChangeLog wieder auf unserer Homepage veröffentlicht.

Beste Grüße,

Euer SIGMA Sport Team


----------



## Hembacher (19. Dezember 2018)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15649686"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Guten Morgen in die Runde,
> 
> wir haben wieder Neuigkeiten für euch kurz vor Weihnachten!
> 
> ...



Na hoffentlich zeigt jetzt endlich der Bildschirm auch bei langsamer Geschwindigkeit in die richtige Richtung..... Für mich persönlich ist das der einzige Punkt, der beim Routing wirklich nervt! Alles andere funktioniert aus meiner Sicht sehr gut, natürlich gibt es immer was zu verbessern.


----------



## a-x-e-l (19. Dezember 2018)

@SIGMA-Support

Das Firmwareupdate ist durchgelaufen. Ich habe festgestellt, dass die Schriftgröße in den Datenfeldern, z.B. Geschwindigkeit, Zeit ect. nun
fetter und größer=in die Länge gezogen wurde, um die Lesbarkeit zu verbessern. Optisch noch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aber sicher
von der Ablesbarkeit besser (Einheiten fehlen und werden auch wohl nicht mehr kommen...?).

Mich hat auch interessiert, ob die letzten 2% des microSD-Card Problems jetzt gefixt wurden und bin auf Karten gegangen. Da wurde
ein Update angeboten, ich habe bestätigt und dann ist der ROX erstmal ausgegangen(?= Bildschirm dunkel ohne irgendwelche Darstellung von Text) und danach waren alle Länder weg....hmmm. Ich lade jetzt seit einiger Zeit langsam (trotz 50 Mbit Leitung) diverse Länder, von denen ich glaube, sie im Rahmen der Restlebenszeit brauchen zu können. Ist das Verhalten des ROX normal (aber gewöhnungsbedürftig..)?

Die SD-Card wird noch immer nicht erkannt?

Zum Changelog:

https://www.sigmasport.com/de/produkte/fahrrad-computer/gps/rox/rox-12-0/changelog


----------



## ccpirat (20. Dezember 2018)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15649686"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Strava Live Segmente Update
> Dropbox Integration
> Trainingsansicht bekommt neue, optimierte Schrift für Zahlen
> Zoomfunktion für Höhenprofil
> ...



Danke für die Info,
kannst du genaueres zu dem Update bezüglich Strava Live Segmente geben?
Jetzt immer noch auf 100 limitiert oder doch mehr?

Danke


----------



## Deleted299841 (20. Dezember 2018)

Scheint ja gut funktioniert zuhaben das Update,der Rox findet jetzt kein Satellitensignal mehr und das % Zeichen fehlt oben in der Statuszeile.


----------



## chd6 (21. Dezember 2018)

scheeter schrieb:


> Scheint ja gut funktioniert zuhaben das Update,der Rox findet jetzt kein Satellitensignal mehr und das % Zeichen fehlt oben in der Statuszeile.



Vielleicht GPS im Profil wieder einschalten? Hatten wir schon.


----------



## Deleted299841 (21. Dezember 2018)

Leider nein,GPS ist in den Profilen eingeschaltet,werde gleich den Support kontaktieren


----------



## Deleted299841 (21. Dezember 2018)

Hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen,hab ihn heute Morgen nochmals auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt,dannach fand er sofort wieder ein GPS Signal.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (21. Dezember 2018)

Guten Morgen @scheeter 


vielen dank für die Rückinfo bzgl. dem GPS Signal.
Das Thema werde ich einmal die Entwicklung weiterleiten.

Die Prozentanzeige haben wir rausgenommen, diese kann aber im Training in einer Kachel angezeigt werden. 
Dies könnt ihr jetzt konfigurieren wenn euch diese Information wichtig ist.

@ccpirat 

Hier nochmal die genaue Information bzgl. Strava:

Wir arbeiten sehr eng mit Strava zusammen, um sicherzustellen, dass ihr euch bei der Nutzung des ROX 12.0 zusammen mit den Strava Live Segmenten voll auf das Segment konzentrieren könnt.

*WICHTIG: Um sicherzustellen, dass ihr die Strava Live Segmente auch im neuen Jahr nutzen könnt, MÜSST ihr dieses Update machen. Der Zugriff der alten Version wird zum Jahreswechsel eingestellt. Dann können Strava Nutzer NUR mit der neuen Version auf die Strava Live Segmente zugreifen!* 

*Was hat sich geändert?*
Folgende Vergleichsmöglichkeiten habt ihr ab sofort:

KOM/QOM
Persönlicher Rekord
Athlet der einen Platz vor mir platziert ist
Athlet der einen Platz hinter mir platziert ist
Mein letzter Versuch
Beste Zeit aus den letzten fünf Versuchen
Hinweis: Es gibt Segmente die als „gefährlich“ eingestuft sind. Diese stehen nicht als Strava Live Segmente zur Verfügung!

Beste Grüße,
Euer Sigma Support Team.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ccpirat (21. Dezember 2018)

Update hat ohne Probleme geklappt, keine GPS Probleme.

Aber was garnicht geht ist die fehlende Prozentanzeige.
Warum zum Henker wir die weggesparrt?


----------



## chd6 (21. Dezember 2018)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Update hat ohne Probleme geklappt, keine GPS Probleme.
> 
> Aber was garnicht geht ist die fehlende Prozentanzeige.
> Warum zum Henker wir die weggesparrt?



Kannst nicht lesen ?
"Die Prozentanzeige haben wir rausgenommen, diese kann aber im Training in einer Kachel angezeigt werden.
Dies könnt ihr jetzt konfigurieren wenn euch diese Information wichtig ist."


----------



## ccpirat (22. Dezember 2018)

Was hat das mit nicht lesen können zu tun?

Ich kann ja wohl mal bei Sigma fragen was man sich dabei gedacht hat.
Denn oben war die Prozentanzeige klein und immer da.
Jetzt in der Kachel, verändert es mir meine Ansicht und muss extra in der Trainingsseite umgeblättert werden.
Genau diese Prozentanzeige war das was mich nach dem Umzug von Garmin zu Sigma so gefreut hat und über den anfangs ganzen Ärger mit Sigma getröstet hat.


----------



## chd6 (22. Dezember 2018)

Der Bildschirm zeigt bei langsamer Geschwindigkeit und Stillstand immer noch  in die falsche Richtung.


----------



## Hembacher (22. Dezember 2018)

chd6 schrieb:


> Der Bildschirm zeigt bei langsamer Geschwindigkeit und Stillstand immer noch  in die falsche Richtung.


so ein Mist. Der ganze andere Schnickschnack ist für mich nicht so
von Bedeutung, aufs Routing kommt's an. @SIGMA-Support bitte dringend nachbessern!!!


----------



## GaryR (25. Dezember 2018)

So - das Update ist aufgespielt und bringt keine Probleme so weit - so gut. 

Jetzt mal zu Strava : die Segmente sind Klasse und ich hab die Anzeige auch Aktiviert. Aber lässt sich die automatische Synchronisierung nicht unabhängig davon Abstellen ? Ich möchte gerne selbst entscheiden welche Tour ich Uploaden werde und das dann über das Data-Center machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (25. Dezember 2018)

Hi, 
ich habe hier eine ganze Zeit lang nicht mehr mitgelesen. Ist die Firmware 35016 immer noch die aktuellste Variante?
Gruß M.


----------



## a-x-e-l (25. Dezember 2018)

Nee,

Version 1.18.510 (37472)

https://www.sigmasport.com/de/produkte/fahrrad-computer/gps/rox/rox-12-0/changelog


----------



## Mountain77 (26. Dezember 2018)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Nee,
> 
> Version 1.18.510 (37472)
> 
> https://www.sigmasport.com/de/produkte/fahrrad-computer/gps/rox/rox-12-0/changelog



Super Danke. Meine Google Anwender Fähigkeiten haben gestern versagt.
Leider lädt das Rox das Update nicht. Werkseinstellung hat bisher auch nicht funktioniert. Schauen wa mal.


----------



## Mountain77 (26. Dezember 2018)

Das Rox treibt mich gerade in den Wahnsinn.
Trotz mehrfacher Rücksetzung auf Firmware klappt das Synchronisieren und Update nicht.
Beim Synchronisieren übernimmt das Gerät wie es aussieht nicht die Anmeldedaten (Email Adresse/Passwort), gibt aber auch die Eingabemaske zur Wiederholung nicht wieder vor.
Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee?

Ich schmeiß das Ding erst Mal wieder in die Ecke...


----------



## ccpirat (26. Dezember 2018)

Für das Update musst der ROX am Strom sein, dann macht er eigentlich alles automatisch...


----------



## Mountain77 (27. Dezember 2018)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Für das Update musst der ROX am Strom sein, dann macht er eigentlich alles automatisch...


Danke, es passiert was!
Ich arbeite mich heute Abend noch einmal durch die letzten 10 Seiten, um mich auf Stand zu bringen.


----------



## rpitz (28. Dezember 2018)

Eine Frage an die ROX 12.0 Besitzer:

Im aktuellen Vergleichstest der MB wird behauptet, dass der ROX es nicht schafft, einem benutzerdefinierten/importierten Track nachzufahren, sobald dieser Track abseits von (der OSM-Karte) bekannten Wegen verläuft. Das würde aber bedeuten, dass in OSM-mäßig nicht so gut erschlossenen Gegenden (sowas soll es ja geben) das Routing ziemlich Amok laufen würde, um zurück auf den "richtigen" Pfad zu kommen:

"Da die Navigation jedoch zwingend anhand der OSM-Kartendaten erfolgt, werden gänzlich unbekannte oder neue Strecken und Trails umfahren. Die starke OSM-Fixierung ist ein Vorteil, wenn schnelles Routing gewünscht ist – ein Nachteil auf der Suche nach unbekannten Trails"​
Ist das tatsächlich so oder haben sie dort nur eine Einstellung übersehen bzw. eine alte Firmware getestet?


----------



## chd6 (29. Dezember 2018)

Danke für den Hinweis auf den Test. Ich denke, die derzeitigen Grenzen des ROX 12 sind klar aufgezeigt.

Was mich im weiteren Text nachdenklich stimmt:

_*GPS-Lexikon – die wichtigsten Begriffe rund ums Thema GPS-Navigation* 
*Kompass* 
Damit zeigen GPS-Geräte auch bei geringer Geschwindigkeit oder im Stand die Wegrichtung an. Navis ohne Kompass können das nicht._

Bei früheren Kalibrierungsversuchen konnte man Achten drehen ohne Ende, es passierte nichts. Jetzt erscheint schon beim Betätigen der Funktion "KALIBRIR.OK".

Wie schon Hembacher schrieb:
_...so ein Mist. Der ganze andere Schnickschnack ist für mich nicht so
von Bedeutung, aufs Routing kommt's an. @SIGMA-Support bitte dringend nachbessern!!!_

Scheinbar hat der ROX 12 keinen wirklichen Kompass.


----------



## jojo_ab (29. Dezember 2018)

rpitz schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die ROX 12.0 Besitzer:
> 
> Im aktuellen Vergleichstest der MB wird behauptet, dass der ROX es nicht schafft, einem benutzerdefinierten/importierten Track nachzufahren, sobald dieser Track abseits von (der OSM-Karte) bekannten Wegen verläuft.
> 
> Ist das tatsächlich so oder haben sie dort nur eine Einstellung übersehen bzw. eine alte Firmware getestet?



Man kann in der Datacenter App dem Routing Präferenzen mitgeben, z.B. Straße, unbefestigte Wege usw. Wenn man für eine Strecke „Luftlinie“ auswählt, dann zeigt der Rox das auch genau so an und routet nicht auf bekannte Wege.


----------



## a-x-e-l (29. Dezember 2018)

jojo_ab schrieb:


> Wenn man für eine Strecke „Luftlinie“ auswählt, dann zeigt der Rox das auch genau so an und routet nicht auf bekannte Wege.



Ich finde diese Option nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo_ab (29. Dezember 2018)

@a-x-e-l 
Du musst auf den Track zwischen zwei Trackpunkten klicken (also auf die blaue Linie). Dann kommt dieses Menü zum Auswählen.


----------



## a-x-e-l (29. Dezember 2018)

@jojo_ab 

Danke!-Wieder was gelernt..


----------



## Basstler_Bln (29. Dezember 2018)

jojo_ab schrieb:


> Man kann in der Datacenter App dem Routing Präferenzen mitgeben, z.B. Straße, unbefestigte Wege usw. Wenn man für eine Strecke „Luftlinie“ auswählt, dann zeigt der Rox das auch genau so an und routet nicht auf bekannte Wege.



Zur Klärung - das ist nicht gemeint, dass funktioniert...

'Spaßig' wird es, sobald man onTour ist und es wagt von dieser Strecke (vorher festgelegt!) abzuweichen - gewollt, gemusst oder einfach verfahren.
Meine letzten Erfahrungen aus dem Sommer (vor zwei Updates) waren Blutdruck erhöhend.
Habe das den Support seinerzeit berichtet, obs besser ist habe ich noch nicht überprüft.

Letztlich rafft der Rox tlw. viel zu spät, das man nicht mehr auf Kurs ist und versucht einem dann live auf Basis der Karte zurück zum Glück zu navigieren - dafür nutzt er nur die ihm bekannten Wege aus der Karte, und auch nur 'Wege' - sollte da ein fahrbarer Trampelpfad sein, juckt ihn das nicht die Bohne, er versucht einem auf den nächsten 'wahren Weg' zu 'missionieren' ...
Dabei macht er auch nach belieben faxen mit der Karte im Display (uA das bekannte Kompass Problem), wie bei Volltrunkenheit endet jeglicher Versuch mithilfe der Karte selber zurück zu finden, in einem rotierenden Weltbild.

Das klingt witziger als es ist ... ernsthaft 

Basstler

Ed: Schlechtschreibung

Ed2 - Nachtrag:

Habe mal den 'Mountainbike-Magazin' Test gelesen, viel war es ja nicht - Erwartungsgemäß.
Aber zumindest die Beschreibung des Routingverhaltens kann ich in der Form bestätigen.

Ob es noch so abläuft bzw. welche SW Version die beim Test genutzt haben, bleibt unbekannt. Vielleicht weiß Sigma selber mehr und mag sich äußern.


----------



## chd6 (29. Dezember 2018)

Die Beschreibung von *Basstler_Bln *kommt mir bekannt vor (siehe in diesen Thread weiter vorne).

Seit dem neuesten Update kommt relativ schnell eine Meldung, dass man die Route verlassen hat. Scheinbar versucht der ROX 12 einen  danach möglichst schnell zum Punkt des Verlassens der Route zurückzuführen.

Eine Neuberechnung der eigentlichen Route findet erst sehr viel später statt.

Dann steht (= "kreiselt") man am Anfang des Verfransens, dank Kompassproblem weiß man aber auch nicht wie es genau weitergehen soll.

Die Routenbeschreibung im Display ist in solchen Fällen nur mehr als chaotisch zu beschreiben. Wirre rote Linien, um die zu verstehen, kann man gar nicht weit genug einzoomen (und "kreiselt" dabei natürlich).


----------



## Kargan (31. Dezember 2018)

Hallo, habe den Rox 12 zu Weihnachten bekommen und bislang 2 Fahrten damit gemacht.
Natürlich mit neuestem Update.
Was mich stört: 
1. Diese Kompasskalibirerungsgeschichte, sehr häufig zeigt der Navi-Pfeil nicht in Fahrtrichtung sondern irgendwo hin, und der abzufahrende Track ist auch kaum noch sichtbar da er nach unten aus der Karte rausläuft und nicht "nach oben" auf dem ganzen Display zu sehen ist, wie man es erwarten würde.
Sollte die Kalbrierung mit dem dem Gerät am Rad gemacht werden, also 8er fahren, oder in der Hand? Ich stand da 10 Minuten in der Pampa und habe merkwürdige Kreisbewegungen mit dem Gerät in der Hand gemacht, muss lustig aussehen für die vorbeifahrenden MTBler und Wanderer... Funktioniert hat die Kalibrierung so jedenfalls nicht richtig.
2. Die geringe Lautstärke bei Abbiegehinweisen. Ich habe keine Option gefunden wie man diese lauter stellen kann.
Habe ich da was übersehen? Zudem würde ich gerne mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten haben, beispielsweise erster Hinweiston 150m vor Abbiegung, zweiter Ton 50m vor Abbiegung, so in der Art.
3. Komoot Einbindung: Ich mache viel mit Komoot, würde gerne mehr Funktionen auf dem Rox haben. Wieso sehe ich dort nur geplante Strecken, nicht aber bereits gefahrene?
4. Kartenmaterial? Bin mir hier nicht ganz sicher, aber glaube dass Komoot mehr Trails/Wanderwege etc anzeigt, die auf der Rox 12 Karte gar nicht zu sehen sind. Sollte doch in etwa das gleiche OSM Kartenmaterial sein. Wünschenswert wäre auch, wie in diesem Thread schon einmal erwähnt, die Kennzeichnung von MTB-Trails wie bei Komoot (S0, S1, S2 etc), so dass man solche Trails auch mal spontan noch einbauen kann unterwegs.

Ansonsten macht das Gerät keinen schlechten Eindruck, bin zumindest gut durch den Track geroutet worden.


----------



## Scrat (1. Januar 2019)

Heute war ich mit dem ROX auf Neujahrstour - Version war die Oktober-Firmware.
Nach etwa 3h sind mir Puls und Stageskurbel gleichzeitig ausgestiegen. Von oben nach unten wischen und "Sync Sensoren" auswählen hat mir zwar den Puls zurückgebracht, die Stages war aber bis Tourende nicht mehr zum Verbinden zu bewegen.
Die Batterie ist lt. Stages-App auf dem Handy voll.

Das ant_log sagt zum Ausfallzeitpunkt plötzlich: "AntDebug : ERROR - Ant scan - No available channel!"

@SIGMA-Support Wollt ihr das ant_log und weitere dazugehörige Files mal haben?

Hat jemand von Euch das Verhalten auch schon beobachtet?

Schönes neues Jahr,

Thomas


----------



## chd6 (3. Januar 2019)

Ausfall des Puls- oder Trittfrequenzsensors scheinen hier "normal", auch mit der neuesten Firmware.

Kenne keine meiner Touren, wo nicht einer von Beiden kurzzeitig ausgefallen wäre, meistens der Puls. Zeigt im Protokoll halt dann kurzzeitigen Herzstillstand an . Gibt sich aber von selbst schnell wieder .

Stages kenn ich mich nicht aus.

Wie kann man nur so etwas Unfertiges auf den Markt bringen.

Bleibe dabei, würde mich alles nicht weiter stören. Wenn nur das Kompassproblem gelöst würde.


----------



## a-x-e-l (3. Januar 2019)

Die Aussetzer von Puls- und Trittfrequenz habe ich auch kurzzeitig bei bestimmten Strecken an der gleichen Stelle. Da scheint was das ANT+
Signal zu stören. Das Kompassproblem ist wirklich nervig. Gestern vor der Fahrt kalibriert, kein el. Gerät während der Fahrt in direkter Nähe, Genauigkeit hoch. Am Ende der Fahrt im Menü nochmal geschaut, Genauigkeit wenig.

Während Daniel vom Sigma Support bei DC Rainmaker fleißig auf diverse Posts eingeht, ist hier mal wieder Funkstille. Gut, ich habe ja auch Urlaub.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (3. Januar 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

auch wir melden uns hier aus dem wohlverdienten Weihanchtsurlaub wieder zurück.

Wie gewohnt gehen wir wieder auf eure Themen ein.



Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Zur Klärung - das ist nicht gemeint, dass funktioniert...
> 
> 'Spaßig' wird es, sobald man onTour ist und es wagt von dieser Strecke (vorher festgelegt!) abzuweichen - gewollt, gemusst oder einfach verfahren.
> Meine letzten Erfahrungen aus dem Sommer (vor zwei Updates) waren Blutdruck erhöhend.
> ...




Die Testgeräte werden jeweils zu dem Zeitpunkt des Verschickens mit der aktuellsten Version ausgeliefert.
Wie lang das Testgerät ungetestet bei denen liegt, können wir natürlich nicht sagen.


Der ROX 12.0 SPORT kann natürlich nur auf die Ihm bekannten Wege zurückgreifen. Sollte dieser "Trampelpfad" nicht in den OSM Karten verzeichnet sein, kann darüber auch nicht navigiert werden. Ebenfalls wird hier auf die bevorzugten Präferenzen zurückgegriffen.

Bitte kalibriere vor jeder Fahrt den Kompass neu, dann sollte diese Auffälligkeit so nicht mehr auftreten.




chd6 schrieb:


> Die Beschreibung von *Basstler_Bln *kommt mir bekannt vor (siehe in diesen Thread weiter vorne).
> 
> Seit dem neuesten Update kommt relativ schnell eine Meldung, dass man die Route verlassen hat. Scheinbar versucht der ROX 12 einen  danach möglichst schnell zum Punkt des Verlassens der Route zurückzuführen.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

bitte kalibriere vor jeder Fahrt den Kompass neu, dann sollte diese Auffälligkeit nicht mehr auftreten.



Kargan schrieb:


> Hallo, habe den Rox 12 zu Weihnachten bekommen und bislang 2 Fahrten damit gemacht.
> Natürlich mit neuestem Update.
> Was mich stört:
> 1. Diese Kompasskalibirerungsgeschichte, sehr häufig zeigt der Navi-Pfeil nicht in Fahrtrichtung sondern irgendwo hin, und der abzufahrende Track ist auch kaum noch sichtbar da er nach unten aus der Karte rausläuft und nicht "nach oben" auf dem ganzen Display zu sehen ist, wie man es erwarten würde.
> ...



Hallo,

auch hier bitte vor jeder Fahrt den Kompass kalibrieren.

Die anderen Punkte habe ich einmal an unsere Entwicklung weitergeleitet.




Scrat schrieb:


> Heute war ich mit dem ROX auf Neujahrstour - Version war die Oktober-Firmware.
> Nach etwa 3h sind mir Puls und Stageskurbel gleichzeitig ausgestiegen. Von oben nach unten wischen und "Sync Sensoren" auswählen hat mir zwar den Puls zurückgebracht, die Stages war aber bis Tourende nicht mehr zum Verbinden zu bewegen.
> Die Batterie ist lt. Stages-App auf dem Handy voll.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Bitte update deinen ROX 12.0 SPORT auf die aktuellste Firmware Version. 
Hier wurde auch die Auffälligkeit mit den Sensoren verbessert.

Gerne kannst du uns unter [email protected] eine Mail mit den Logs. schicken.




a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Die Aussetzer von Puls- und Trittfrequenz habe ich auch kurzzeitig bei bestimmten Strecken an der gleichen Stelle. Da scheint was das ANT+
> Signal zu stören. Das Kompassproblem ist wirklich nervig. Gestern vor der Fahrt kalibriert, kein el. Gerät während der Fahrt in direkter Nähe, Genauigkeit hoch. Am Ende der Fahrt im Menü nochmal geschaut, Genauigkeit wenig.
> 
> Während Daniel vom Sigma Support bei DC Rainmaker fleißig auf diverse Posts eingeht, ist hier mal wieder Funkstille. Gut, ich habe ja auch Urlaub.



Hallo,

der ANT+ Standard ist zwar schon sehr weit entwickelt, dennoch ist es Störanfällig. An bestimmten Stellen und Umgebungseigenheiten kann es zu Störungen kommen.

Ebenfalls kann durch diese Einflüsse der elektronische Kompass beeinträchtigt werden.

Beste Grüße,
Euer SIGMA Sport Team.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (3. Januar 2019)

@SIGMA-Support

Ich lese ja nun lange still mit, weil mich die Entwicklung des ROX 12.0 interessiert. Bei dem Kartenmaterial muss ich jetzt aber doch etwas schreiben. Ihr bereitet OSM Kartenmaterial auf, oder lässt es aufbereiten. Damit zwingt ihr alle eure Nutzer, nur diese Karten zu nutzen, denn andere Karten akzeptiert der ROX nicht. Hier habt ihr euch definitiv ein Eigentor bei der Entwicklung geschossen, denn was nützt einem Biker der tollste Computer, wenn Wege einfach nicht da sind und trotz GPX Datei nur anhand der bekannten Wege geroutet wird?

Ich stand damals auch vor der Wahl, nehme ich einen ROX 12.0 oder doch einen Garmin Edge 1030? Ganz ehrlich, genau das Thema mit dem Kartenmaterial war das KO für euren Bike Computer. Was ist, wenn ihr nach ein paar Jahren beschließt, hier keine Updates mehr zu bringen, weil es ja dann den ROX 14.0 gibt? (13.0 bewusst übersprungen  ) Dann rödeln alle ROX nutzer mit Monatealten oder Jahrealten Karten herum, super Sache. Selbst mein 5 Jahre alter Edge 705 fuhr mit topaktuellen Karten herum und tut beim neuen Besitzer noch immer.

Hättet ihr die Möglichkeit eingebaut, eigene Karten als Alternative auf den ROX zu laden, so könnte man sich auch spezialisierte Karten draufladen, z.B. Openmtbmap oder openvelomap. Diese sind wirklich sehr aktuell, routingfähig und speziell für den jeweiligen Anwendungsfall optimiert. Diese könnte man dann z.B. bequem über die SD-Karte aufspielen... ach halt, die SD-Karte geht ja auch nicht ...


----------



## Hembacher (3. Januar 2019)

@SIGMA-Support ich habe die aktuelle Software, es funzt trotz Neu-Kalibrierung nicht. Bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten ist das Routing nahezu unbrauchbar. Sehr ärgerlich, dass Ihr das nicht in den Griff kriegt.


----------



## Deleted299841 (3. Januar 2019)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen,das kalibrieren des Kompasses nutzt nichts,hab ich selbst am letzten Wochenende erfahren müssen,da kann man überhaupt nicht mehr sagen wohin man fahren muß,ist dann schon sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## torwaerter (3. Januar 2019)

Soll ich mich wirklich jedes mal hinstellen und den Kompass kalibrieren damit es dann doch nicht funktioniert? Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich zwischendurch ja auch noch darauf warten muss, dass der Rox neu startet, weil das System wieder abgestürzt ist. (Ja ich habe die allerneuste Firmware). SD-Karten Problem ist nicht abgestellt, das Problem mit dem Abbruch des Abschlussjingles nicht behoben, Routing .... Aber dafür hat man ja dann die Prozentanzeige für den Akku in der Statusleiste abgeschafft, top Leistung! (ja ich kann lesen und weiß das es eine Kachel dafür gibt) Das alles fast ein halbes Jahr nach Verkaufsstart? Spaß hab ich keinen mehr....


----------



## lmauren (5. Januar 2019)

Die Tage zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr habe ich genutzt um noch einmal vor dem richtigen Winter
auf Fuerteventura "kurz-kurz" fahren zu können und auch um den Rox12 ausgiebig zu testen.

Um es gleich vorwegzunehmen; der Test ist ziemlich enttäuschend ausgefallen.
Die Sache mit der falschen Kartenausrichtung hat sich noch verschlechtert; bei ca. 9-10km/h beginnt die Karte
sich wild zu drehen und ändert dabei manchmal auch noch den Maßstab.
Auf Fuerteventura gibt es viele Steigungen wo man auf diese Geschwindigkeiten zurückfällt.

Wenn mann eine Navigation beendet hat und will eine neue starten wird diese zwar gestartet aber ohne Navigation
und ohne Track-Linie auf der Karte.
Ein Start einer Navigation ist dann erst nach mehrmaligem kompletten Ausschalten und Wiedereinschalten möglich.

Wenn man den Track velässt und die Anweisungen des Rox12 ignoriert und dann bei Punkt "x" wieder auf die Strecke
kommt wird zwar das Erreichen des Track angezeigt, aber nun beginnt ein Chaos.
Im Abstand von wenigen 100m wird mann mit Meldungen "Ziel erreicht" "bitte wenden" überschüttet.
Danach wird die Anzeige "Distanz zum Ziel" langsam immer weiter erhöht.
Die richtige Strecke wird die ganze Zeit immer noch angezeigt, jedoch interessiert sich der Rox12 nicht mehr dafür.
Er versucht ständig zu diesem Punkt "x" zurück zu navigieren.

Durch diese nervige Piepserei und "bitte wenden" ist der Akku nach 6 Std. komplett leer.

Die einzige gefundene Möglichkeit diesen Zustand zu beenden ist ein Reset durch aus- und wiedereinschalten.

Noch etwas anderes: Die angezeigte Track-Linie ist viel zu breit und überdeckt oft wichtige Karteninformationen.
Die Schaltung Shimano Di2 muss bei jeder Ausfahrt neu verbunden werden.

Fazit: Ohne zusätzliche Navigationshilfe sollte man sich nicht in unbekannte Gefilde begeben.
Wenn man sich nur auf den Rox12 verlässt dann ist verirren vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Hembacher (5. Januar 2019)

Gibt es hier eigentlich jemanden, bei dem bei Routing und langsamer Fahrt (bis ca. 10 km/h) der Kompass einwandfrei funktioniert bzw. die Karte immer richtig ausgerichtet ist? Bin mal gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GaryR (5. Januar 2019)

Hier - ich ! Ich kann bisher keine der Routingfehler bzw. Kompassprobleme bestätigen ! Mein ROX12 läuft (schnell 3x auf Holz klopfen) perfekt !


----------



## chd6 (5. Januar 2019)

Nach den mehrmaligen Verweisen von Sigma auf korrekte Kalibrierung, habe ich heute mal versucht diese genauestens zu befolgen:
Einen bekannten Track geladen, als letztes kalibriert, Kalibrierung ging ganz schnell.

Die ersten 25 Km habe ich mich sehr gefreut. Auch in Stillstand keine Kartendreher, endlich konnte man sich mal auf die Darstellungsweise an sich konzentrieren, nach bisschen Gewöhnung fand ich sie gut.

Dachte mir schon, vielleicht lag es nur an meiner Fehlbedienung, dann auf einmal das alte Problem. Karte kippt bei niedriger Geschwindigkeit um ca. 90 oder auch 180 Grad weg.

Rox zeigte "Kompass Genauigkeit ist wenig". Also neu kalibriert,  dauerte schon ein Weilchen. Nach Rückkehr zum Track, zeigte er aber immer noch in die falsche Richtung, Aufruf von Kalibrierung ergab "Kompass Genauigkeit ist wenig". Ohne einen Meter gefahren zu haben! Keine Besserung bis Ende der Tour.

Ob das Ding nun 10 oder 1000 Stravasegmente anzeigt, Handy-Anrufe anzeigt, oder den Ladebalken mit Mäuseschrift unterlegt, interessiert mich wenig. Daran gewöhnt man sich. Aber Grundfunktionen wie eine einigermaßen sichere Routenführung, sollte man schon erwarten dürfen.

Nachdem ich von den anderen hier geschilderten Problemen kaum betroffen bin, glaube ich nicht, daß Rücksetzen auf Werkseinstellungen o.Ä. von Erfolg sein wird.

Deshalb geht´s nächste Woche jetzt ab zum Ersten von 3 Reparaturversuchen.

Edit: Natürlich ist Firmware 37472 installiert.

Edit 2: Das nähest-aktivierte, eletrisch- elektronisch und aktivierte Gerät war ein Sigma Mono RL.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (5. Januar 2019)

@chd6 Es sind genau 2 Versuche zur Nachbesserung, dann kannst du direkt Wandlung verlangen.


----------



## lmauren (5. Januar 2019)

chd6 schrieb:


> Edit: Natürlich ist Firmware 37472 installiert



Genau das ist eines der Probleme. Bei der Vorgängerversion hat das Routing zurück auf die verlassene Strecke
noch sehr gut funktioniert. Das Problem taucht erst seit der neuesten Firmware auf.
Wenn der Track verlassen wird und der Track wieder erreicht wird erfolgt von diesem Zeitpunkt an nur noch
eine Navigation zu dem Punkt an dem man die Strecke wieder betreten hat; für den ursprünglichen
Track interessiert sich der Rox12 nicht mehr.
Dieses Verhalten habe ich bei mehreren Versuchen immer wieder nachvollziehen können.

Wenn man mit dem Rox12 den Track an keinem Punkt verlässt und nie unter 10km/h kommt
funktioniert das Ding wunderbar.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (6. Januar 2019)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15670125"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Hallo,

die Aussage bzgl. des Routings und dem Kartenmaterial finde ich etwas merkwürdig.

Wozu hat das Ding GPS ?
Das ist der Witz an globalen Positionsdaten, die brauchen keine Karte, man navigiert über die Positionsdaten.
Das es bei den heute kaufbaren, modernen Geräten auch eine Karte als Orientierungshilfe untendrunter gibt, sollte nicht die Grundfunktion verwirken.
Es sollte wohl nicht zuviel verlangt sein, dass der Rox uU. damit klar kommen muss, dass man neben der Strecke fährt.
Alleine die systembedingte Fehlerrate von tlw. +-50m lässt einem auch mal gerne neben der Strecke fahren - laut GPS - selbst wenn man auf dem Weg fährt .
Gerade mit nem MTB sind auf Karten verzeichnete Wege wohl eher die Minderheit.
Und im Wald ?! - Nach dieser Aussage sollte man ihn dort besser nicht nutzen, falls der vorliegende Waldweg noch nicht im OSM Kartenmaterial zu finden ist gibt es den für den Rox nicht und man sollte gefälligst die Strasse nehmen ?
Ernsthaft ?

Genau dieses sture Verhalten hat mich letzten Sommer fast veranlasst den Rox im Berliner-Brandenburger Umland an nen Baum zu klatschen.
Laut hinterlegter Karte + GPS Position fordert der Rox genau dort zu fahren - wenn in Reallife der Weg aber nicht genau so verläuft und man sich marginal (<10m) daneben bewegt, dreht er durch und versuch einem zurück zu routen (wie oben beschrieben).
Und das nicht auf den kürzesten Weg, sondern Auto Navi Like, über die nächste Kreuzung - egal wenn die erst in 2-3km kommt, wird man halt zurück geführt - fand ich nicht komisch, finde ich immer noch nicht komisch.
Habe es seinerzeit dem Support schon als Tipp mitgegeben - nehmt ein Android Device, installiert OsmAnt und benutzt mal dessen Routing, denke dann versteht Ihr besser was erwartet wird. Das funktioniert immer und überall, auch jenseits von bekannten Wegen.

Und das der Kompass sich permanent und nicht nachvollziehbar 'verdreht', ist definitiv ein Bug.
Technisch kann der nur durch ein lange vorliegendes/anliegendes Magnetfeld 'verstimmt' werden - er definiert das als den 'neuen Norden'...
Warum der Kompass aber offenbar ohne starkes Störmagnetfeld (im Wald ?!) seine Orientierung verliert, erklärt das nicht.

Zumal in absoluter Not - kein Kompass - sollte er auch durch die Bewegung und der Änderung der GPS Daten (Änderung der absolute Position) erkennen können, wohin man sich bewegt - wenn auch nur träge und nicht so genau.
Mitunter 'fühlt' es sich genau so an, nämlich nicht nach Kompass, sondern nach GPS basierender Richtungsermittlung, die eiert gerade bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten bzw. Stillstand systembedingt rum...

---

Was mich hier und heute leider wieder erfolgreich auf die Palme bringt - Kommunikation !
Mehrer Leute erzählen unabhängig von ihren Erfahrungen mit dem Rox.
Es gibt offensichtlich Gemeinsamkeiten bei den Auffälligkeiten, welche für diesen Gerätetyp ungewöhnlich bis unbrauchbar sind.
Und als Antwort kommt: Soll so, ihr bedient das nur alle falsch.

Das ist ein Verhalten was man im allgm. von Apple kennt - der wohl arrogantesten Tech Bude ever - und zumindest ich nicht von Sigma erwartet hätte 

Basstler


----------



## Basstler_Bln (6. Januar 2019)

Kargan schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Sollte die Kalbrierung mit dem dem Gerät am Rad gemacht werden, also 8er fahren, oder in der Hand? Ich stand da 10 Minuten in der Pampa und habe merkwürdige Kreisbewegungen mit dem Gerät in der Hand gemacht, muss lustig aussehen für die vorbeifahrenden MTBler und Wanderer... Funktioniert hat die Kalibrierung so jedenfalls nicht richtig.
> ...




So erging mir das auch ... die merkwürdigen Blicke der Passanten ....
"Das wird ein Regentanz !" war meine Ausrede, das hat im vergangenen Sommer sofort für Verständnis gesorgt, wurde sogar angefeuert


----------



## Kargan (6. Januar 2019)

Ich denke einfach dass bei einem 400€ Gerät, dass als top Modell des Herstellers gilt, grundlegende Funktionen wie eine immer korrekte Kartenanzeige ohne Kompass Gedrehe und ein akzeptables Routing selbstverständlich sein müssen. 
Und da muss Sigma nachbessern und nicht die User vertrösten bzw. eine ständige Neukalibrierung vor jeder Fahrt vorschlagen.
Wenn das nicht besser wird werde ich wohl auch auf Wandlung bestehen.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (6. Januar 2019)

Denke die berechtigte Erwartungshaltung haben hier alle.
Nur scheint das - warum auch immer - irgendwie nicht so bei Sigma anzukommen.

Ich habe noch nicht mal zwingend den Wunsch den Rox aufzugeben, will eher helfen die Bugs bzw. Auffälligkeiten auszubügeln.
Werde aber da Gefühl nicht los, das man nicht so richtig verstanden wird 
Oder man einen nicht verstehen will - und das finde ich übel, weil hier wohl keiner den Rox geschenkt bekommen hat oder gar gesponsert wird, nein man hat idR. die vollen 399€ abgedrückt.
Hoffe noch ...

Basstler


----------



## Cyclingjudge (6. Januar 2019)

Hembacher schrieb:


> Gibt es hier eigentlich jemanden, bei dem bei Routing und langsamer Fahrt (bis ca. 10 km/h) der Kompass einwandfrei funktioniert bzw. die Karte immer richtig ausgerichtet ist? Bin mal gespannt...


Hier, meinereiner. Zumindest bislang (dreimal auf Holz klopf).
Kalibrierung hab ich bisher noch nie gemacht. Der Eiertanz is mir ehrlich gesagt zu blöd.
Ich war letzte Woche an der Ostsee und habe mir zwei Routen gebastelt und bin die auch abgefahren. Ohne Probleme.
Muß aber auch zugeben, daß ich im Regelfall ohne Routing unterwegs bin, also sozusagen das Teil "nur" als Radcomputer nutze.
Handyanrufe und so nen Schnickschnack interessieren mich nicht, dafür hübsch ja das Handy in der Trikottasche. Und im Normalfall will ich beim Radfahren eben nicht telefonieren, weswegen ich nur dann dran gehe, wenn jemand aus meiner Familie anruft (erkenne ich am Klingelton).
Mich persönlich stört eigentlich am meisten, daß die Kiste zum einen nicht erkennt, daß ich nur ne Zehnfach-DI2 fahre (zeigt immer elf Gänge an) und daß die Gangkombi vorne/hinten nicht angezeigt wird(so wie bei Garmin). Stattdessen gibbet "nur" ein Bildchen mit zwei Balken für vorne und elf (obwohl zehnfach) Balken für hinten. Kann man sich zwar dran gewöhnen, gefällt mir aber nicht.

Summasumarum bin ich durchaus zufrieden. Daß die Prozentanzeige des Akku nicht mehr in der Titelleiste zu finden ist, is Kagge.


----------



## Lars-E (6. Januar 2019)

@Basstler_Bln 
So sehe ich das auch. Ich bin schon eine ganze Weile als stiller Leser hier unterwegs. Ich möchte das Gerät auch nicht aufgeben weil es mir eigentlich gut gefällt. 
Vielleicht herrscht hier aber das gleiche Problem wie in vielen anderen Fällen auch: Programmierer und Anwender sind 2 unterschiedliche Spezies von Menschen. Vielleicht wäre das sinnigste die Programmierer und ein Teil der Anwender(z,B. die aktiven die hier unterwegs sind) an einen Tisch zu bringen um zusammen die Probleme aufzugreifen und Lösungen zu finden.

Da wäre jetzt natürlich der Sigma Support gefordert.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basstler_Bln (6. Januar 2019)

cannondalef5 schrieb:


> @Basstler_Bln
> So sehe ich das auch. Ich bin schon eine ganze Weile als stiller Leser hier unterwegs. Ich möchte das Gerät auch nicht aufgeben weil es mir eigentlich gut gefällt.
> Vielleicht herrscht hier aber das gleiche Problem wie in vielen anderen Fällen auch: Programmierer und Anwender sind 2 unterschiedliche Spezies von Menschen. Vielleicht wäre das sinnigste die Programmierer und ein Teil der Anwender(z,B. die aktiven die hier unterwegs sind) an einen Tisch zu bringen um zusammen die Probleme aufzugreifen und Lösungen zu finden.
> 
> ...



99,8% Zustimmung - Nur sind es vermutlich weniger die Entwickler, Funktionales legen andere fest -> Produktmanager.
Die Entwickler versuchen das idR. nur umzusetzen...
Die Idee hatte ich auch schon, dass es vielleicht ein Verständnisproblem auf beiden Seiten gibt, und habe das vor kurzen direkt entsprechend geäußert, mal gucken


----------



## SIGMA-Support (7. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

da aktuell der "Kompass" bei vielen bei euch zu Problemen führt, wollen wir hier die aktuelle Funktionsweise erläutern. 

Anmerkung: Da es sich bei dem Kompass um einen e-Kompass handelt, kann die Kalibrierung durch externe Einflüsse beeinflusst werden.

Aktuell greift der ROX 12.0 nur bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten (unter 10km/h) auf den Kompass zurück. Daher ist eine einwandfreie Funktion darüber gegeben. Verliert der Kompass seine Genauigkeit und ist man langsam unterwegs, kommt es zu den genannten Problemen. 
Lösungsansatz aktuell: Wenn die Karte nicht korrekt ausgerichtet wird, sollte die Genauigkeit des Kompass geprüft werden. Ist dieser niedrig, sollte kalibriert werden. Es gibt Fälle, da lässt sich die Kalibrierung nicht "auslösen" (hier bereits beschrieben). Stopp die Aufzeichnung und deaktiviert das Display (kurzer Druck auf die Power - Taste) und aktiviert es wieder. Nun lässt sich der Kompass direkt kalibrieren.

Wir haben in der Zwischenzeit ebenfalls interne Tests gemacht und werden hier auf jeden Fall nachbessern. Die Lösung wie sie aktuell besteht ist nicht zufriedenstellend. Wir werden voraussichtlich noch stärker auf die Positionsänderung von GPS setzen und weniger auf den e-Kompass. Dieser wird noch assistierend zur Seite stehen. Wir werden euch hier weiter informieren. 

Vielen Dank für eurer Verständnis & eure Geduld.

Beste Grüße,
Euer SIGMA Sport Team.


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (7. Januar 2019)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15677089"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da aktuell der "Kompass" bei vielen bei euch zu Problemen führt, wollen wir hier die aktuelle Funktionsweise erläutern.
> 
> ...



Danke, endlich einmal eine Erklärung warum der Kompass erst ab 10km/h richtig funktioniert, das Problem hatte ich schon vor ein paar Monaten geschildert und da gab es keine Antwort.
Zumindest bin ich froh, dass daran gearbeitet wird.


----------



## Deleted299841 (7. Januar 2019)

Was mich immer wieder wundert,es gibt Test von dem Gerät ohne Ende und alles ist immer super,aber die Realität sind dann allerdings ganz anders aus.Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das z.b das problem mit dem Kompass nicht aufgefallen ist.Sind vielleicht alles Profis die immer schneller wie 10 km/h fahren


----------



## Hembacher (7. Januar 2019)

scheeter schrieb:


> Was mich immer wieder wundert,es gibt Test von dem Gerät ohne Ende und alles ist immer super,aber die Realität sind dann allerdings ganz anders aus.Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das z.b das problem mit dem Kompass nicht aufgefallen ist.Sind vielleicht alles Profis die immer schneller wie 10 km/h fahren


Der Rox ist ja nicht ausschließlich für Radfahrten ausgelegt. Er ist ja angeblich auch zur Orientierung bei Wanderungen geeignet. Da ist man in den seltensten Fällen über 10 km/h unterwegs. Aktuell ist er nach eigenen Erfahrungen dafür absolut nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Deleted299841 (7. Januar 2019)

Ist schon eine reine Unverschämtheit gegenüber dem Kunden,vor allem wenn Monate so getan wird als wäre alles in Butter.Ist ja nicht das einzige was an dem Gerät noch nicht so funktioniert wie es soll,ob mans jetzt braucht oder nicht,wurde auf jedenfall mit bezahlt.Ist jetzt schon der 3. Hersteller wo ich sehr entäuscht von bin.Aber wichtig war ja die Schrift zu verändern und die "%" Anzeige beim Akku wegzulassen.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (7. Januar 2019)

scheeter schrieb:


> Ist schon eine reine Unverschämtheit gegenüber dem Kunden,vor allem wenn Monate so getan wird als wäre alles in Butter.Ist ja nicht das einzige was an dem Gerät noch nicht so funktioniert wie es soll,ob mans jetzt braucht oder nicht,wurde auf jedenfall mit bezahlt.Ist jetzt schon der 3. Hersteller wo ich sehr entäuscht von bin.Aber wichtig war ja die Schrift zu verändern und die "%" Anzeige beim Akku wegzulassen.



Hallo Scheeter,
Wir können das Ärgernis verstehen. Das Problem ist bei Tests nicht aufgetreten oder konnte durch eine Kalibrierung des Kompasses behoben werden. Da ein ständiges kalibrieren aber auch keine Lösung darstellt, nehmen wir uns dem an und werden eine neue Lösung anbieten. 

Beste Grüße,
Euer SIGMA Sport Team.


----------



## Deleted299841 (7. Januar 2019)

Und was ist mit der Speicherkarte,nur mal so?Genau wie das selbständige hochladen der Trainingsdaten,hat immer funktioniert,schon wenn ich mit dem Rad in den Hausflur kam,jetzt tut sich der Rox schon schwer wenn ich im selben Raum wie mein W-Lan Router bin.Ich habe 399€ für das Gerät auf den Tisch gelegt,für mich nicht eben wenig,für ein Gerät was nicht erst gestern auf den Markt gekommen ist und nicht richtig funktioniert so wie es angepriesen wird.Und die Sache mit dem Kompass habe ich schon im November reklamiert.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (7. Januar 2019)

@scheeter 
Bin ja auch äußerst kritisch unterwegs, aber mit dem WLAN hatte ich bisher keine Empfangsprobleme.

Als unverbindlichen Tipp, falls in der Lage, am Router mal den Kanal des 2,4GHz Band ändern oder idealerweise auf Automatik stellen.
Mitunter kann das helfen, wenn in näherer Umgebung viele Router auf dem selben Band funken, geht für die einzeln Teilnehmer massiv 'Air Time' (heißt wirklich so) verloren, dh. die Möglichkeit im vollen Funkband eine Nachricht abzusetzen.
Auch das wird über den WLAN Balken angezeigt, da für das WLAN Modul nur die empfangenden Nachrichten von 'ihrem' Router gelten.
Wenn die aus Bandüberlastung aber nur schwer durchkommen, wird die empfangende 'Leistung' niedriger bewertet.

Kann man mal probieren !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (9. Januar 2019)

@Basstler_Bln Bitte aber für die 2,4Ghz nur Kanal 1, 6 oder 11 benutzen. Alle anderen Kanäle überlappen jeweils wieder die anderen Kanäle und führen zu noch mehr Problemen.


----------



## torwaerter (9. Januar 2019)

Das erscheint derzeit, wenn man bei Amazon eine Rezension zum Rox 12 bundle verfassen möchte : "Leider können wir Rezensionen dieses Artikels nicht annehmen. Bei diesem Produkt bestehen Beschränkungen für die Übermittlung von Rezensionen. Das kann verschiedene Gründe haben, beispielsweise ungewöhnliche Rezensionsaktivitäten." . ..


----------



## Deleted299841 (9. Januar 2019)

Was mich eigentlich am meisten ärgert ist, das die Sache mit dem Kompass nicht schon längst behoben worden ist,das war ja schon beim erscheinen des Gerätes bekannt,da wurde das Problem immer damit abgetan das man den Kompass kalibrieren müßte dann wäre alles gut.Ich bin im letzten Jahr etliche Rennradtouren mit dem Gerät gefahren der ist weder abgestürzt und der Fehler mit der Karte ist mir da so nicht aufgefallen,da ist man ja auch schneller unterwegs.Im Grunde finde ich den Rox richtig gut,man sollte nur mit solchen Fehlern anders umgehen und das Gerät besser und genauer erklären in einer Anleitung dann hätte man eventuell weniger Probleme mit dem Gerät.Was bei Amazon teilweise geschrieben wird,gebe ich sowieso nichts drauf ist teilweise auch Blödsinn nicht nur was den Rox betrifft.


----------



## chd6 (14. Januar 2019)

Jetzt muß ich doch mal auch eine Lanze für Sigma brechen.

Vor ein paar Tagen kam mein Elite Arion Digitel Smart B+ Rollentrainer an. Gerät soweit ok, dann die Verknüpfung mit allerhand Gerätschaft:
Die Handyversion geht noch, PC-Version grottenschlecht, die versprochenen Features sind nicht umsetzbar, unbrauchbar, Abstürtze zu Hauf. Was für ein billigst zusammen gehustester Dreck.

Da hat Sigma doch besseres zu bieten:
Unter dem Aspekt, daß early User mittlerweile generell als Betatester gesehen werden, finde ich Sigma eigentlich ganz ok.

Data Center, Sigma Link und Rox 12 arbeiten gut zusammen, Kleinigkeiten lassen sich immer beheben, ist wahrscheinlich nicht des große Problem.

Jetzt noch den Kompass reparieren, dann wir es ein cooles System, freue mich darauf.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (14. Januar 2019)

chd6 schrieb:


> ... Da hat Sigma doch besseres zu bieten:
> Unter dem Aspekt, daß early User mittlerweile generell als Betatester gesehen werden, finde ich Sigma eigentlich ganz ok.


Und das akzeptierst du einfach so? Du bezahlst also gerne für etwas, dass nicht alle versprochenen Funktionen bietet bzw. einhalten kann?

"Kommen Sie herein, lieber Kunde! Möchten Sie noch einen Kaffee, solange Sie warten?"

Solche Kunden hätte ich auch gerne.


----------



## a-x-e-l (14. Januar 2019)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15646155"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Guten Morgen @a-x-e-l
> 
> es ist nicht möglich 2x einen Cadence Sensor zu verbinden. In deinem Fall den R2 DUO, sowie die Stage Kurbeln.
> Bzw. verbinden schon, nur wird dann nichts angezeigt.
> ...



Kurzes Feedback:

Am Wochenende habe ich mir die Kurbel ans Winterrad geschraubt, Stages LR=beidseitige Messung.
Das Koppeln und Nullpunkt kalibrieren hat gut funktioniert.  Heute dann die erste Fahrt.
Nach dem Losfahren habe ich gemerkt, dass ich den Magnet nicht entfernt bzw. den Sensor nicht verdreht hatte.
Der ROX zeigte dann im Wechsel eine TF an und dann wieder Null. Die Zeitabstände zwischen angezeigtem Wert und Null waren unregelmäßig.

Im nächsten Schritt habe ich den TF-Sensor weit Richtung Rad gedreht. Weiterhin Wechsel der TF-Werte wie gehabt.

Dann habe ich den Sensor entkoppelt, d.h. den Haken im Sensormenü entfernt. Immer noch Wechsel der TF-Werte.

Gut, dann die Batterie des Kombi-Sensors entfernt. Von da an kamen die TF-Werte stabil aber mit etwas Verzögerung, was wohl
an den Stages liegt.

Allerdings habe ich festgestellt, dass die Geschwindigkeit über GPS-Positionswerte ebenfalls geglättet ist, so dass es
keine Korrelation zwischen TF und Geschwindigkeit gibt bei gleicher Übersetzung. Bisher hatte ich eine TF=90 rpm bei30 km/h und Übersetzung 54/13.

Ergänzung 16.1.19: Der am 14.1.19 genutzte Duo Sensor war von o_synce. Heute mit einem Tacx Sensor, den ich vom andern Rad abmontiert hatte, ein neuer Versuch. Leider mit dem gleichen Ergebnis.

@SIGMA-Support Ich weiß ja nicht, was bei euch in der Entwicklung alles an Testumgebung vorhanden ist. Ihr wart ja optimistisch, dass ein Sigma Duo Sensor mit abmontiertem Magnet und dem TF Signal vom Powermeter eine stabile TF liefern würde. Für einen Test wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speichenputzer (15. Januar 2019)

Auf Grund des miesen Wetters nochmal gestern meine letzte Tour auf der meiner Hausstrecke vom 6.1.  genauer angeschaut. Super was der Rox12 mir da aufzeichnet. Steigwerte von 1618 m/min! Wusste gar nicht das ich einen Kampfjet bewege. Die gefahrenen Höhenmeter entsprechen auch nicht der Realität. Das Höhenprofil gleicht eher einem Sägezahn. Steigungen werden teilweise als Abfahrten angezeigt. Mann o mann ist das ein "Glump". Hat vor dem Update alles funktioniert.


----------



## a-x-e-l (19. Januar 2019)

@SIGMA-Support 

Ich habe Fragen zu der Vorgehensweise, wie Daten im Rox 12 bzw. in der Sigma Link App und Data Center bzw. beim Exportieren
verändert werden.

Ist es richtig, dass der Datensatz einer Aktivität unverändert erstellt wird und auch beim Exportieren, z.B. im .fit-Format
nicht komprimiert/geglättet/gefiltert werden? Mir geht es darum zu wissen, ob alle Exportformate die Originaldaten enthalten oder je nach Ausgabeformat unterschiedlich behandelt werden.

Wenn ich mir in der Link App die Kurven anschaue, dann sind die verständlicherweise recht stark gefiltert/geglättet, weil man sonst auf dem kleinen Display nichts sehen würde.

In dem Datacenter scheinen die Werte so ohne jegliche Filterung/Glättung dargestellt zu werden. Ist meine Annahme korrekt?Es gibt auch keine Möglichkeit, wie z. B. bei GoldenCheetah, selbst eine wählbare Filterung/Glättung vorzunehmen. Ist hier was geplant?


----------



## jojo_ab (20. Januar 2019)

Seit Weihnachten habe ich das Topmodell Rox 12 von @SIGMA-Support.
Die ganzen Problemberichte habe ich größtenteils als erledigt abgetan, da das Gerät ja schon eine ganze Weile auf dem Markt ist und es Softwareupdates gab. Einige Leute haben halt Montagsmodelle bekommen, dachte ich. 

Den Rox 12 habe ich bisher sieben mal problemlos genutzt, keine Abstürze, keine Kompassprobleme. Alles super, bis heute! 

Beim Auswählen des Indoor-Cycling Profiles machte der Rox plötzlich einen Reboot. Seit dem hängt er in einer Schleife fest, und zeigt mir entweder einen roten Startbildschirm, einen anderen roten Startbildschirm oder ein schwarzes Bild an. Ich halte also Elektroschrott von @SIGMA-Support in der Hand, für den ich 400 Euro bezahlt habe. 

Was sagt @SIGMA-Support dazu?
Wie bekomme ich den Rox wieder zum laufen (Firmware 1.18.510)?


----------



## a-x-e-l (20. Januar 2019)

@jojo_ab

Versuch mal einen Reboot:

Reboot : Zunächst "EIN" für > 10 sec drücken. Dann über gleichzeitiges Drücken der "EIN"- und "HOME"-Tasten für > 10 sec neu starten, es erscheint ein recovery menue -> Reboot wählen, erster Eintrag.


----------



## jojo_ab (20. Januar 2019)

@a-x-e-l 
Danke, bringt aber leider keinen Erfolg.
Hängt auch nach mehreren reboots immer noch, wie oben beschrieben.


----------



## a-x-e-l (21. Januar 2019)

Hmm, gestern war wohl ein schlechter Tag für die ROX 12... Im Tour Forum hatte ein member auch damit zu kämpfen gehabt. Bei ihm hat aber der reboot geklappt. 

Bei mir hing er gestern auch in einer Schleife, nachdem ich kurz nach dem Einschalten über den Touchscreen gewischt habe, um in das Untermenü zu kommen, wo man die Sensoren syncen kann.  Da schmiert er gerne ab,
wenn er gerade hochgefahren ist. Bei mir hat dann aber langes Drücken des EIN-Schalters gereicht.

Daher starte ich normalerweise den ROX, wenn ich das Rad aus dem Keller hole und lasse ihm einige Minuten, sich zu sortieren.


----------



## torwaerter (21. Januar 2019)

Bei mir  wurde der Rox 12 in der vergangenen Woche ebenfalls unerwartet heruntergefahren und zwar diesmal nicht beim Start, sondern einfach während der morgendlichen Fahrt zum Dienst. Ein erneutes Starten war danach auch mit Reboot nicht möglich. Es flackerte einfach nur immer wieder das Display kurz hell auf. Die Auskunft beim tel. @SIGMA-Support war: "das Problem hatten wir noch nie, da müssen sie das Gerät einschicken" (eine ähnliche Antwort hab ich bei meinem Rox 11 bestimmt 3x bekommen, obwohl es sich um bereits in einschlägigen Foren eingehend beschriebene Probleme handelte). Mein Händler hatte mir dann bereits das Rücksendeformular zugesandt. Bei einem letzten Versuch mit vorherigen Aufladen und dann einem Reboot fand er doch noch zu neuen Leben zurück. Wobei ich immer noch überlege das Teil zurück zu geben, so langsam ist meine Geduld erschöpft ...


----------



## SIGMA-Support (21. Januar 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

für alle die momentan Probleme mit Abstürzen des ROX 12.0 SPORT haben.

Bitte nutzt die aktuellste Firmware Version, hier sollten die Auffälligkeiten nicht mehr auftreten.
Falls doch, könnt ihr so den ROX 12.0 SPORT wieder reaktivieren:


- Halten Sie die Powertaste und die Hometaste gleichzeitig solange gedrückt, bis auf dem Bildschirm der "Recovery Mode" angezeigt wird (dies funktioniert sowohl wenn das Gerät an ist wie auch im ausgeschalteten Zustand)
- Drücken Sie die Hometaste, Sie erhalten mehrere Auswahlmöglichkeiten
- Navigieren sie mit den seitlichen Tasten zum Punkt "wipe data/factory reset" und bestätigen Sie mit der Powertaste
- Wählen Sie den Punkt "Yes--delete all user data" aus und bestätigen Sie erneut
- Starten Sie das Gerät neu und richten Sie es ein

BITTE BEACHTEN SIE: FALSCHE ANWENDUNG KANN ZU TOTALAUSFALL FÜHREN. DESHALB BITTEN WIR SIE NUR DIE SCHRITTE ANZUWENDEN, WELCHE WIR IHNEN GESCHILDERT HABEN.

Vereinzelnt können hierbei die Karten verloren gehen, ladet die dann bitte wieder neu herunter.

Beste Grüße,
Euer SIGMA Support Team


----------



## torwaerter (21. Januar 2019)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15701541"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> für alle die momentan Probleme mit Abstürzen des ROX 12.0 SPORT haben.
> 
> ...



Da ich bereits von mehrfachen Abstürzen betroffen war, nutze ich grundsätzlich die neueste Firmware, in der Hoffnung das die Probleme behoben sind. Ich hatte seit der Installation der neuen Firmware im Dezember mindestens 3 Abstürze, 2 davon wie üblich beim Start. Nach dem shutdown in der vergangenen Woche ließ sich der Rox auch mit Power - Home nicht wieder "erwecken"....


----------



## a-x-e-l (21. Januar 2019)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15701541"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> für alle die momentan Probleme mit Abstürzen des ROX 12.0 SPORT haben.
> 
> ...



Immer wieder Reboots wie beschrieben unter den genannten Umständen trotz aktueller Firmware.
Nachdem der ROX immer wieder neu startet und es bisher zu keinem Datenverlust kam,
habe ich das entspannt gesehen. Die Vorstellung, vor Beginn eines Radmarathons einen ROX mit Amnesie
zu haben, dh. Track und Karten weg, alle Einstellungen zum Teufel, gefällt mir nicht.

Ja, die Welt geht davon nicht unter aber es würde mich tierisch anp..... Ich werde mich nach einem neuen
Akuu für den Edge 800 umsehen. Seit 2011 nie auch nur ein einziges Mal Datenverlust.

Würde man die SD Kartenproblematik in den Griff bekommen, könnte man ja die Einstellungen, Karten und Tracks auslagern.
Davon hört man nichts, dto. Kartenkontrast, ect...

Was mich erstaunt ist die Tatsache, dass das bei DC Rainmaker kein Thema ist.
Hängt das evtl. irgendwie mit der Lokalisierung der Geräte zusammen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo_ab (21. Januar 2019)

Ich habe heute bei der Hotline wegen meines weiter oben beschriebenen Problems angerufen und man sagte mir, dass ich einen Factory Reset durchführen soll. So wie es hier auch auf der vorherigen Seite mittlerweile von Sigma gepostet wurde. Mein Rox12 läuft jetzt wieder, allerdings mit dem Beigeschmack, dass *sämtliche* Daten weg sind, inklusive Karten.

Wenn ich daran denke, dass das z.B. im Bikeurlaub im "Nirgendwo" passiert und ich mir nicht mal schnell die Profile, Karten und Tracks aus dem Internet laden kann, habe ich irgendwie keine Lust mehr auf den Rox. Und das schlimme ist ja, dass der Factory Reset den Grund für den Totalabsturz nicht behoben hat. Kann also jederzeit wieder auftreten. 

Ich werde mir das noch etwas anschauen und bin froh, dass ich noch ein paar Wochen Zeit habe in denen ich den Rox wieder an den Händler zurück schicken kann.


----------



## a-x-e-l (22. Januar 2019)

@jojo_ab

Hat der Support irgendeine Ahnung gehabt, was den Totalhänger verursacht hat?


----------



## jojo_ab (22. Januar 2019)

Nein, „das Problem ist noch nie aufgetreten“.


----------



## jojo_ab (25. Januar 2019)

Stehe ich auf dem Schlauch oder passt das nicht @SIGMA-Support : Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 5,91km/h aber maximal bin ich nur 5,7 km/h gelaufen?


----------



## a-x-e-l (25. Januar 2019)

jojo_ab schrieb:


> Stehe ich auf dem Schlauch oder passt das nicht @SIGMA-Support : Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 5,91km/h aber maximal bin ich nur 5,7 km/h gelaufen?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 818863



Hast Recht, rein mathematisch ist das unmöglich. Aber ich denke, hier wurde auf kurzer Distanz und kurzer Zeit wahrscheinlich die max. Geschwindigkeit über die GPS-Differenzpositionen ermittelt  und die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit ist ein errechneter Wert.


----------



## jojo_ab (26. Januar 2019)

@a-x-e-l
ja, das kann gut sein, dass es so zu erklären ist. Es war auch eine extrem kurze Testzeit, da ich eigentlich nur kurz eine Seitenansicht im Freien testen wollte. Trotzdem ist es echt schräg, woher soll man denn wissen, welchem Wert man glauben kann bzw. ab wie vielen Kilometern oder Minuten der Rox korrekte Werte anzeigt?

@SIGMA-Support
Komisch ist auch folgendes, (ich sollte vielleicht beim langweiligen Indoorgrundlagentraining nicht so genau hinschauen )

Screenshot 1: ein Kästchen steht für 20 bpm, mein Puls ist in der Grafik knapp über drei Kästchen, müsste also etwas über 60 sein. Tatsächlich ist mein Puls aber bei 105, die Textanzeige oben stimmt.
Screenshot 2: jetzt steht ein Kästchen für 30 bpm, laut Grafik Puls unter 90 bpm (< 3 Kästchen), tatsächlicher Puls ist aber 111 bpm. Der oben angezeigte Durchschnitt von 106 ist plausibel. Das zeigt auch, dass die Grafik nicht passt, da dort der Puls nie über 90 war.
Screenshot 3: ab irgendeinem Zeitpunkt passt dann die Skalierung
Und nein, ich habe nicht jedes mal einen ungünstigen Zeitpunkt zwischen dem Refresh der Grafik abgewartet.

Mag sein, dass das Jammern auf hohem Niveau ist, dennoch erwarte ich von einem Premiumprodukt, dass auch solche Details richtig funktionieren.

Was ich aber auch nicht unerwähnt lassen möchte: der Rox macht definitiv Spaß (wenn ich den kürzlichen Totalabsturz+Reset mal verdränge).


----------



## a-x-e-l (26. Januar 2019)

Die max. Geschwindigkeit wird stimmen, wenn Sensoren im Spiel sind, z.B. Speedsensor am Rad. Ist beim Laufen
schwieriger. 

Die Skalierung der X-Achse ist noch interessanter.  Wusste nicht, dass man statt Höhe- ein Puls-Weg Diagramm
generieren kann. Im Data Center passt es aber.


----------



## jojo_ab (26. Januar 2019)

Bei der X-Einheit bin ich eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass man das auch auf Zeit umstellen kann. Geht im Datacenter ja auch. Die passende Option habe ich allerdings im Rox noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (28. Januar 2019)

jojo_ab schrieb:


> Stehe ich auf dem Schlauch oder passt das nicht @SIGMA-Support : Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 5,91km/h aber maximal bin ich nur 5,7 km/h gelaufen?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 818863





jojo_ab schrieb:


> @a-x-e-l
> ja, das kann gut sein, dass es so zu erklären ist. Es war auch eine extrem kurze Testzeit, da ich eigentlich nur kurz eine Seitenansicht im Freien testen wollte. Trotzdem ist es echt schräg, woher soll man denn wissen, welchem Wert man glauben kann bzw. ab wie vielen Kilometern oder Minuten der Rox korrekte Werte anzeigt?
> 
> Hallo @jojo_ab
> ...



Grundsätzliche Infos zur Herzfrequenz Grafik:
Um den maximalen Nutzen zu gewährleisten skaliert sich die Herzfrequenzgrafik automatisch, abhängig von dem anzuzeigenden Spektrum. Wie das in deinen Screenshots zu sehen ist. Wichtig zu wissen ist, dass die Grafik nicht bei null beginnt, sondern wie eben erwähnt sich dynamisch aufbaut.
Der "Nullpunkt" für den Graph ist die niedrigste gemessene Herzfrequenz. 

Daher ist die Anzeige wie sie gezeigt wird korrekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (28. Januar 2019)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15715119"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Grundsätzliche Infos zur Herzfrequenz Grafik:
> Um den maximalen Nutzen zu gewährleisten skaliert sich die Herzfrequenzgrafik automatisch, abhängig von dem anzuzeigenden Spektrum. Wie das in deinen Screenshots zu sehen ist. Wichtig zu wissen ist, dass die Grafik nicht bei null beginnt, sondern wie eben erwähnt sich dynamisch aufbaut.
> Der "Nullpunkt" für den Graph ist die niedrigste gemessene Herzfrequenz.
> 
> Daher ist die Anzeige wie sie gezeigt wird korrekt.



@SIGMA-Support 

Soweit so gut...

Wäre es dann nicht schick, den "Nullpunkt"-Offset anzugeben? Sonst macht's den Durchblick schwer.


----------



## jojo_ab (28. Januar 2019)

@SIGMA-Support 
Danke für die Erläuterungen, verstehe ich. Sehe es aber auch wie @a-x-e-l , dass es so nicht einfach zu durchblicken ist.

Noch eine Frage. In diesem Bild aus der Trainingszusammenfassung verstehe ich es noch nicht. Laut der Grafik hätte ich doch einen Puls von teilweise > 270 gehabt (war tatsächlich max 174). Oder gibts hier auch einen Trick zum Ablesen?


----------



## axelito (1. Februar 2019)

Noch eine Frage. In diesem Bild aus der Trainingszusammenfassung verstehe ich es noch nicht. Laut der Grafik hätte ich doch einen Puls von teilweise > 270 gehabt (war tatsächlich max 174). Oder gibts hier auch einen Trick zum Ablesen?
Anhang anzeigen 820198[/QUOTE]


----------



## axelito (1. Februar 2019)

Sorry, ein Puls von 174 sollte auch als 174 dargestellt werden und die Argumentation von Sigma ist auch nicht nachzuvollziehen. Ich würde mal den Softwareentwicklern raten sich ihren Code nochmal genau anzusehen.
Möglicherweise haben sie ein Problem mit dem Autoscaling. So wie es jetzt ist, ist es definitiv ein Bug.


----------



## kuschkusch (2. Februar 2019)

Ist das nur bei mir der Fall oder kann jemand bestätigen, dass die Feldlänge für das WIFI Passwort auf max 25 Zeichen beschränkt ist? Falls das so sein sollte einen schönen Gruß an die Entwickler: bitte macht das Feld länger.


----------



## stepe04 (2. Februar 2019)

Ich kann das bestätigen. Ich habe deshalb mein WLAN Kennwort neu (und reduziert) vergeben :-(

Ist unterm Strich kein großes Ding, sollte aber mal von Sigma angepasst werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo_ab (2. Februar 2019)

Ja, wifi Passwort darf bei mir auch nur 25 Zeichen lang sein. Darüber bin ich auch schon gestolpert und hatte es dann auch irgendwo bei Sigma gelesen. Jetzt nutze ich halt mein Gäste-wifi für den Rox, da ist das PW kürzer.

Ich kann auch nicht verstehen, warum Sigma hier eine eigene Begrenzung einbaut. Der WPA2 Standard sieht 64 Zeichen vor, wo ist das Problem sich an den Standard zu halten?


----------



## a-x-e-l (2. Februar 2019)

Heute ist mir der ROX nach 9 km abgestürzt, als ich mit dem Finger von rechts nach links gewischt habe, um die zweite Trainingsseite aufzurufen. Im Umblättern fror er ein und ist neu durchgestartet. Ich konnte dann ein neues Training starten. Zuhause habe ich nach dem Upload ins Data Center gesehen, dass die abgebrochene Aktivität auch gesichert wurde. Das ist doch mal schön.
Die Aktivität bekam einen Namen "20190202_113002" verpasst. Datum und Startzeit.


----------



## andikue (7. Februar 2019)

Ich möchte dieses Jahr an einer Bikepacking Tour teilnehmen. Die Strecke hat eine Gesamtlänge von weit mehr als 300 km. Kann man die 300 km Begrenzung zum Navigieren beim Rox 12 irgendwie umgehen oder gibt es ne andere Lösung dazu.

Vom Veranstalter wird ein GPX Track mit der Strecke am Stück bereitgestellt


----------



## rpitz (7. Februar 2019)

andikue schrieb:


> Ich möchte dieses Jahr an einer Bikepacking Tour teilnehmen. Die Strecke hat eine Gesamtlänge von weit mehr als 300 km. Kann man die 300 km Begrenzung zum Navigieren beim Rox 12 irgendwie umgehen oder gibt es ne andere Lösung dazu.
> 
> Vom Veranstalter wird ein GPX Track mit der Strecke am Stück bereitgestellt



Den GPX Track würde ich vorher einfach mit geeigneter Software in mehrere Etappen aufteilen, das tut auch der Verarbeitungsgeschwindigkeit gut.

Notfalls reicht dafur ein Texteditor ;-)


----------



## Kremaldo (8. Februar 2019)

andikue schrieb:


> Ich möchte dieses Jahr an einer Bikepacking Tour teilnehmen. Die Strecke hat eine Gesamtlänge von weit mehr als 300 km. Kann man die 300 km Begrenzung zum Navigieren beim Rox 12 irgendwie umgehen oder gibt es ne andere Lösung dazu.
> 
> Vom Veranstalter wird ein GPX Track mit der Strecke am Stück bereitgestellt



Das Abspeichern von Tracks > 300 km und das Routing ist natürlich möglich.
Habe das bei mir ab Wohnort mit einem Oneway-500km-Track ausprobiert. Nach wenigen Sekunden wird die Routingstrecke komplett auf dem Gerät zum Starten angeboten. Wenn allerdings in 500 km Entfernung ein 10 km langer Track zum Routing gestarten werden soll wird die Meldung mit der Gesamtlänge > 300 km angeboten. Scheinbar bezieht sich die Meldung auf den Startpunkt des geplanten Tracks.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (8. Februar 2019)

Hallo in die Runde,

wie @Kremaldo schon richtig geschrieben hat, geht es hier um den Startpunkt in >300km Entfernung.
Die Route kann mit mehr als 300km geplant werden. Der Startpunkt muss nur innerhalb des Radius liegen.

Wir wünschen euch ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Speichenputzer (9. Februar 2019)

Hallo an die Runde,

habe nach mehrmaligem Abfahren meiner CX Hausrunde mal wieder festgestellt, dass selbst ohne aktives Routing der Rox wiederholt das "spinnen" anfängt. Die Kartendarstellung wechselt selbständig zwischen aktueller Position im Gelände und irgendeiner anderen " eingefrorenen" Position die irgendwann durchfahren wurde. Nach einer Weile verschwindet dieses Phänomen wieder und tritt auch nicht mehr auf. 
Auch wenn einige Dinge durch den aktuellen Update verbessert worden sind, bleibt das Gerät ein unsicherer Begleiter! Die Akkulaufzeit ist weiterhin als miserabel zu bezeichnen und wird sicher auch durch das x-te Update nicht besser! 
Ich finde es bezeichnend dass Sigma nun eine Austauschaktion alt gegen neu anbietet. Vermutlich läuft der Absatz des neuen Gerätes nicht wirklich gut. 
Ich werde jedenfalls meinen"alten" Rox 11 behalten. Der läuft bei langen Touren absturzfrei (!!) in der Trikottasche mit! Denn man weiss ja nie!!


----------



## Resimilchkuh (9. Februar 2019)

An alle, die immer Probleme mit der Akkulaufzeit haben, ist das nur bei aktivem Routing oder auch im reinen Aufzeichnungsmodus?
Nutze ihn selten zum Routing, aber im Aufzeichnungsmodus bin ich bei automatischem Licht auf Laufzeiten von 15 Std und mehr gekommen.
Finde das nicht wirklich übel. War allerdings noch bei wärmeren Temperaturen, falls das spürbar Einfluss hat. Im Moment fahr ich zu selten, um das abschätzen zu können.


----------



## kante2004 (10. Februar 2019)

Ist es möglich auf den Rox12 anderes OSM-Kartenmaterial zu laden oder ist die Möglichkeit von Sigma in Zukunft angedacht?


----------



## Resimilchkuh (10. Februar 2019)

Nicht möglich und nach aktuellem Stand wohl auch nicht geplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kante2004 (10. Februar 2019)

Hab ein Dilemma:

der Garmin 1030 ist von der Darstellung und den Karten besser, der Rox von der Funktion und der Bedienbarkeit.
Was tun?!

Beide habe ich aktuell zum testen hier, aber ich kann mich nicht entscheiden.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (10. Februar 2019)

Allein die Abstürze und die damit einhergehende Unzuverlässigkeit des Rox sollten für eine Entscheidung ausreichen. Ausserdem kann man auf den Edge OSM Karten augspielen, was beim ROX gar nicht funktioniert. Wenn dir 21 Seiten Leidensweg mancher User nicht genug sind ...


----------



## Resimilchkuh (10. Februar 2019)

Wenn Du in erster Linie aufzeichnest und Auswertung der Touren machst, finde ich den Rox sehr gelungen, wenn ich mal das Routing brauchte, war es für meine Bedürfnisse ausreichend. Hab aber auch bisher nie viel Touren vorher geplant, um die abzufahren.
Für exzessives Touren planen, Routing scheint es aktuell aber doch bei Garmin (noch?) besser zu funktionieren und vor allem kann man da eben auch andere OSM Maps aufspielen.


----------



## jojo_ab (10. Februar 2019)

@SIGMA-Support 
Ich habe zwei Punkte.

1. Hier steht noch eine Antwort aus:


jojo_ab schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support
> Danke für die Erläuterungen, verstehe ich. Sehe es aber auch wie @a-x-e-l , dass es so nicht einfach zu durchblicken ist.
> 
> Noch eine Frage. In diesem Bild aus der Trainingszusammenfassung verstehe ich es noch nicht. Laut der Grafik hätte ich doch einen Puls von teilweise > 270 gehabt (war tatsächlich max 174). Oder gibts hier auch einen Trick zum Ablesen?
> Anhang anzeigen 820198



2. Dass es Probleme mit der Software gibt, ist bei den ganzen Meldungen hier ja nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Wie geht es denn jetzt weiter? Sind zumindest die Ursachen für die schwerwiegenden Probleme (Abstürze, usw. ) mittlerweile erkannt und wird an einer Lösung gearbeitet? Wann kommt das nächste Update?


----------



## torwaerter (11. Februar 2019)

kante2004 schrieb:


> Hab ein Dilemma:
> 
> der Garmin 1030 ist von der Darstellung und den Karten besser, der Rox von der Funktion und der Bedienbarkeit.
> Was tun?!
> ...


Spätestens wenn du bei einer größeren Tour, wie z. B. einem Alpencross morgens los fahren willst und dein Rox 12 einen Totalabsturz (bei mir in der vergangen Woche zum 2x seit dem letzten Update passiert) mit kompletten Kartenverlust mitten in der "Pampa" hat oder du auf einer langsamen Schiebepassage an einer Weggabelung die kreiselnde Karte betrachtest, solltest du wissen, welches Gerät du hättest wählen sollen...


----------



## Kremaldo (11. Februar 2019)

kante2004 schrieb:


> Hab ein Dilemma:
> 
> der Garmin 1030 ist von der Darstellung und den Karten besser, der Rox von der Funktion und der Bedienbarkeit.
> Was tun?!
> ...



Ich stand vor 3 Monaten vor der identischen Entscheidung und habe mich dann für den Rox12 entschieden, weil es sich um ein deutsches Produkt handelt. Vergleiche zum Konkurrenzprodukt von Garmin konnte bzw. kann ich keine ziehen, aber mein bisheriges Fazit für das Sigma-Produkt ist bisher durchweg postitiv. Ich habe u.a. das Gerät bereits mehrfach für Wander-, Bergtouren genutzt. Bei der Orientierung am Gerät im Stehen hatte ich noch nie das geschilderte Problem mit den kreiselnden Karten. Die unterschiedlichen Sportprofile sowie die variabel gestaltbaren Trainingsansichten finde ich genial gelöst.
Wenn man bei mtb-news die Forenbeiträge des Garmin Egde 1030 der letzten 3 Monate verfolgt, tauchen z.B. ebenfalls regelmäßig Berichte über Systemabstürze sowie in letzter Zeit Probleme mit dem Bildschirm (Geräteersatz) auf. Wieso das Sigma-Produkt von manchen usern permanent madig gemacht und das Garmin-Produkt ständig über den grünen Klee gelobt wird kann ich vor diesem Hintergrund nicht nachvollziehen.
Probleme gibt´s hier wie dort.


----------



## Deleted299841 (11. Februar 2019)

Kann ich nur zustimmen,
ich habe selber auch lange Garmin Edge Modelle genutzt und auch genügend Probleme gehabt.Da hat auch ein Update einen Fehler beseitigt und 10 neue eingebaut.Und der Support bei Garmin kann man auch geteilter Meinung sein.


----------



## kante2004 (11. Februar 2019)

Meine Erfahrung mit dem Rox ist bisher auch Bug-Frei.
Mich stört, dass keine freie Kartenwahl herrscht und die Kartendarstellung beim Edge 1030 deutlich besser ablesbar ist.

Allerdings schätze ich die Hardware-Tasten zum blättern beim Rox und die gute Anbindung in alle möglichen Portale.

Die GarminConnect-Software ist da leider recht hakelig

Es macht die Entscheidung leider nicht einfacher.


----------



## Speichenputzer (11. Februar 2019)

Kremaldo schrieb:


> Ich stand vor 3 Monaten vor der identischen Entscheidung und habe mich dann für den Rox12 entschieden, weil es sich um ein deutsches Produkt handelt. Vergleiche zum Konkurrenzprodukt von Garmin konnte bzw. kann ich keine ziehen, aber mein bisheriges Fazit für das Sigma-Produkt ist bisher durchweg postitiv. Ich habe u.a. das Gerät bereits mehrfach für Wander-, Bergtouren genutzt. Bei der Orientierung am Gerät im Stehen hatte ich noch nie das geschilderte Problem mit den kreiselnden Karten. Die unterschiedlichen Sportprofile sowie die variabel gestaltbaren Trainingsansichten finde ich genial gelöst.
> Wenn man bei mtb-news die Forenbeiträge des Garmin Egde 1030 der letzten 3 Monate verfolgt, tauchen z.B. ebenfalls regelmäßig Berichte über Systemabstürze sowie in letzter Zeit Probleme mit dem Bildschirm (Geräteersatz) auf. Wieso das Sigma-Produkt von manchen usern permanent madig gemacht und das Garmin-Produkt ständig über den grünen Klee gelobt wird kann ich vor diesem Hintergrund nicht nachvollziehen.
> Probleme gibt´s hier wie dort.



Auch ich habe mich nach vielen Jahren Sigma Nutzererfahrung mit der kompletten Rox Generation 9-11 und Dokumentation dieser Jahre im Data Center wiederholt für ein deutsches Produkt entschieden. Da geht es nicht darum etwas "madig" zu machen sondern Sigma an den eigenen Worten zu messen. O-Ton Sigma Support: Wir gehen andere Wege wie die Konkurrenz! Auch die hat sicher ihre Probleme.
Bin auch schon eine Weile Nutzer einer Garmin Sportwatch und kann ein Lied davon singen!
Was mich nur einfach ärgert, ist die Tatsache dass ich permanent mit einem unguten Gefühl im Bauch unterwegs bin ob der Rox12 mich nicht im Stich läßt! 
Durch diverse Updates wurde sicher einiges verbessert, aber es treten immer wieder Verhaltensweisen auf die weiterhin dazu beitragen. Alleine das Einschalten und Hochlauf des Gerätes erzeugt bei mir immer wieder "erhöhten Blutdruck". Dauert manchmal ewig oder hängt sich gerne mal auf. Bildschirm an dann wieder aus usw....! Ubertragung der Touren über WLAN geht auf Strava "ratzfatz" und in die Cloud brauchs oft mehrere Anläufe. Da nutze ich manchmal lieber meinen "alten" ROx11 mit der Sigma Link App. Klappt immer und fängt auch nicht irgendwo im Gelände das Spinnen an. 
Ich werde trotzdem sicher versuchen weiterhin an Sigma festzuhalten. Allein aus den o.g. Gründen (deutsches Produkt usw.). Aber es ist einfach ziemlich ärgerlich wenn man sich als unfreiwilliger "Betatester" für ein doch ziemlich hochpreisiges Produkt missbraucht fühlt.
Da warten wir mal wieder voller Spannung auf das nächste Update!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (11. Februar 2019)

Kremaldo schrieb:


> Wenn man bei mtb-news die Forenbeiträge des Garmin Egde 1030 der letzten 3 Monate verfolgt, tauchen z.B. ebenfalls regelmäßig Berichte über Systemabstürze sowie in letzter Zeit Probleme mit dem Bildschirm (Geräteersatz) auf. Wieso das Sigma-Produkt von manchen usern permanent madig gemacht und das Garmin-Produkt ständig über den grünen Klee gelobt wird kann ich vor diesem Hintergrund nicht nachvollziehen.
> Probleme gibt´s hier wie dort.



Ein zur Navigation taugliches Gerät DARF nicht bei einem Totalabsturz sein Kartenmaterial, Einstellungen und Tracks  vergessen. Der SD-Slot ist vorhanden und bisher nicht für die genannten Dinge nutzbar, obwohl zugesagt. Das ist für mich ein Hygienefaktor.

Dass mir am Samstag bei Regen wieder die Höhenmetermessung ausgefallen ist, nur ein etwas ärgerlicher Umstand.
Ich fahre dreimal wöchentlich mit dem ROX seit 7/2018 und im bekannten Umfeld ist er als Radcomputer wirklich okay. Aber Kartendarstellung, Routing ect. sind noch deutlich ausbaufähig.


----------



## Deleted299841 (12. Februar 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Ein zur Navigation taugliches Gerät DARF nicht bei einem Totalabsturz sein Kartenmaterial, Einstellungen und Tracks  vergessen. Der SD-Slot ist vorhanden und bisher nicht für die genannten Dinge nutzbar, obwohl zugesagt. Das ist für mich ein Hygienefaktor.
> 
> Dass mir am Samstag bei Regen wieder die Höhenmetermessung ausgefallen ist, nur ein etwas ärgerlicher Umstand.
> Ich fahre dreimal wöchentlich mit dem ROX seit 7/2018 und im bekannten Umfeld ist er als Radcomputer wirklich okay. Aber Kartendarstellung, Routing ect. sind noch deutlich ausbaufähig.



Dann würde ich das Gerät reklamieren und einsenden,bei uns im Verein gibt es mittlerweile eine ganze Menge Leute die den Rox 12 haben und keine Probleme mit Abstürzen oder der Höhenmessung bei Regen.Das Problem mit der Kompasskalibrierung und das daraus resultierende drehen der Karte haben allerdings alle mehr oder weniger.Was die Unterstützung der Speicherkarte angeht,gebe ich dir recht auch wenn ich die wahrscheinlich nie brauchen werde sollte sie funktionieren,aber ich denke die bekommen das noch hin.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (14. Februar 2019)

jojo_ab schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support
> Ich habe zwei Punkte.
> 
> 1. Hier steht noch eine Antwort aus:
> ...



Hallo @jojo_ab 

Kannst du uns bitte einmal das Training als SLF. File per Email zukommen lassen?
Vermutlich wurde hier als Start ein falscher Wert gesetzt, daher sieht die Grafik aktuell so aus. Wir würden das gerne einmal überprüfen bei uns.
[email protected]

Zum Thema Software:
Ja, es wird aktuell wieder an einer Firmware gearbeitet. 
Wann diese erscheint, können wir aktuell noch nicht sagen.



Vielen Dank auch an die Anderen für euren Zuspruch und das Vertrauen das ihr uns entgegen bringt.
Nur durch euch können wir unsere Produkte stetig verbessern.

Beste Grüße,
Euer SIGMA Sport Team.


----------



## Hembacher (14. Februar 2019)

@SIGMA-Support  vielen Dank für die Bestätigung, dass weiterhin an der Firmware gearbeitet wird Ich bin allerdings davon ausgegangen, dass zumindest ein Zeitfenster für das Erscheinen genannt werden kann. Ich setze aber weiterhin darauf, dass Ihr das Kompass-Problem bis zum Frühjahr gelöst habt um dann das Routing auf ausgedehnten Touren endlich genießen zu können


----------



## a-x-e-l (15. Februar 2019)

Hembacher schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support  vielen Dank für die Bestätigung, dass weiterhin an der Firmware gearbeitet wird Ich bin allerdings davon ausgegangen, dass zumindest ein Zeitfenster für das Erscheinen genannt werden kann. Ich setze aber weiterhin darauf, dass Ihr das Kompass-Problem bis zum Frühjahr gelöst habt um dann das Routing auf ausgedehnten Touren endlich genießen zu können



Ja, ein Zeitfenster wäre schön und auch ein Ausblick auf die Verbesserungen, wie:

-Kartendarstellung und Routing
-Speicherkartennutzung
-Kompassverbesserung
-ect....


----------



## SIGMA-Support (15. Februar 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

ein genaues Datum können wir euch nicht geben, aber im Frühjahr wird das Update veröffentlicht.

Die Kompass Auffälligkeit wird dann behoben sein.
Ein genauen Change Log werdet Ihr dann wieder bei uns auf der Homepage finden.

Wir wünschen euch ein schönes Wochenende.

Beste Grüße,

Euer Sigma Sport Team.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (18. Februar 2019)

@Sigma Support

Wie kann ich mir einen Track, den ich auf den Rox 12 geladen habe, während der Fahrt so anzeigen lassen, dass der Track unverändert
übernommen wird, ohne Rerooting?  Es nervt ungemein, wenn die ursprünglich geplante Strecke vom Rox eigenmächtig umgebogen wird.
Die von mir gewählten Straßen existieren auf dem Rox. Die Route wird auch im Data Center als Track unverändert angezeigt.


----------



## Deleted299841 (18. Februar 2019)

Merkwürdig,
ist bei mir nicht so,bin am Sonntag noch einen nachgefahren,da hat der Rox nichts dran geändert


----------



## Kremaldo (18. Februar 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> @Sigma Support
> 
> Wie kann ich mir einen Track, den ich auf den Rox 12 geladen habe, während der Fahrt so anzeigen lassen, dass der Track unverändert
> übernommen wird, ohne Rerooting?  Es nervt ungemein, wenn die ursprünglich geplante Strecke vom Rox eigenmächtig umgebogen wird.
> Die von mir gewählten Straßen existieren auf dem Rox. Die Route wird auch im Data Center als Track unverändert angezeigt.


Zu der Frage hatte ich schon vor längerer Zeit beim Sigma-Support angerufen, sie konnten mit der Problemstellung gar nichts anfangen.
Hatte mir dann probehalber selbst einen Track abseits der Wege erstellt und auf den Rox12 übertragen. Routing lief dann auch wie gewünscht bzw. geplant abseits der Wege, damit war bis dato das Thema für mich erledigt.
Hier bin ich dann auch mal auf die Rückantwort von Sigma gespannt.


----------



## Speichenputzer (19. Februar 2019)

Hallo Sigma Support,

warum werden die von mir im Data Center im entsprechenden Sportprofil angelegten Intensitätszonen bei einem Sync nicht aufs Gerät übertragen? Auch der angelegte FTP fehlte obwohl die entsprechenden Zonen vorhanden waren!



Resimilchkuh schrieb:


> An alle, die immer Probleme mit der Akkulaufzeit haben, ist das nur bei aktivem Routing oder auch im reinen Aufzeichnungsmodus?
> Nutze ihn selten zum Routing, aber im Aufzeichnungsmodus bin ich bei automatischem Licht auf Laufzeiten von 15 Std und mehr gekommen.
> Finde das nicht wirklich übel. War allerdings noch bei wärmeren Temperaturen, falls das spürbar Einfluss hat. Im Moment fahr ich zu selten, um das abschätzen zu können.



Du Glücklicher! Anderere Akkugeneration? Vielleicht habe ich auch ne alte "Lagerleiche" erstanden? Bei mir mit abgeschalteten Wlan z. B. nach 2,5 Stunden Fahrt ohne aktives Routing Restkapazität von 64% !!! Wenn man das hochrechnet.... Da wirds bei einem 8 Stunden Marathon eng.


----------



## a-x-e-l (19. Februar 2019)

Speichenputzer schrieb:


> Anderere Akkugeneration? Vielleicht habe ich auch ne alte "Lagerleiche" erstanden? Bei mir mit abgeschalteten Wlan z. B. nach 2,5 Stunden Fahrt ohne aktives Routing Restkapazität von 64% !!! Wenn man das hochrechnet.... Da wirds bei einem 8 Stunden Marathon eng.



So alt ist der ROX noch nicht. Der Support hat hier mal das Thema Akkukalibrierung in den Raum geworfen. Den ROX einschalten und komplett leerlaufen lassen. Dann über Nacht laden bzw. wenn die LED vom Homebutton von rot auf grün umschlägt, ruhig noch 1-2 h am Ladegerät lassen. Ich hatte letztens diese Kalibrierung gemacht. Der Akku war während des Entladevorgangs laut Anzeige irgendwann nur noch bei 1%  aber hat bei voller Beleuchtung noch tapfer etwa 50 min durchgehalten.  Jetzt liege ich bei ca. 6-7% Entladung pro h und das bei Aufzeichnung ohne Routing und ohne Displaybeleuchtung. Wenn man einen Marathon über 8h und länger fahren möchte, muss man einen guten Halter haben, so dass man den ROX optimal neigen kann, damit der Kontrast ohne Beleuchtung besser wird. Ich hatte den ROX am Sonntag auf dem einfachen Vorbauhalter und da war die Ablesbarkeit der Karte ohne Hintergrundbeleuchtung suboptimal.


----------



## a-x-e-l (19. Februar 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> @Sigma Support
> 
> Wie kann ich mir einen Track, den ich auf den Rox 12 geladen habe, während der Fahrt so anzeigen lassen, dass der Track unverändert
> übernommen wird, ohne Rerooting?  Es nervt ungemein, wenn die ursprünglich geplante Strecke vom Rox eigenmächtig umgebogen wird.
> Die von mir gewählten Straßen existieren auf dem Rox. Die Route wird auch im Data Center als Track unverändert angezeigt.



*Hüstel* Ich muss in dem konkreten Fall Abbitte leisten. Ich hatte bei gpsies die Route für Sonntag so nebenbei zusammengeklickt und die Einstellung war nicht auf Rennrad gesetzt. Die Streckenteile kannte ich und hatte das Ergebnis nicht geprüft. Also selber schuld.  Daher wurde von gpsies so seltsam geroutet und der Track im ROX hat mit dem von gpsies übereingestimmt. Bei Abweichungen hat der ROX auch versucht, wieder auf den Track zu führen, ohne ein komplettes Rerouting zu machen. Beim Check im Data Center hatte ich nicht weit genug reingezoomt und so die Abweichung nicht erkannt.


----------



## ccpirat (19. Februar 2019)

Ich habe heute mal das gute Wetter genutzt und gleich auch mal das aktuelle Update getestet.

Warum?
Direkt nach 3min der erste Absturz und der Akku wird auch schneller leergezogen.

Die Version von vor Weihnachten war um Welten besser.


----------



## a-x-e-l (19. Februar 2019)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mal das gute Wetter genutzt und gleich auch mal das aktuelle Update getestet.....Die Version von vor Weihnachten war um Welten besser.



Das letzte Update war von Dezember. Welches aktuellere meinst du?


----------



## ccpirat (19. Februar 2019)

Die aktuelle Version, die kurz vor Weihnachten kam.
War seit dem nicht mehr auf dem Rad...


----------



## stepe04 (20. Februar 2019)

Habe mal eine Frage zu den Auswertetools für den Rox 12. Nutzt Ihr das Sigma Data Center oder einen Dienst wie Strava oder Trainingpeaks?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted299841 (21. Februar 2019)

Ich nehme das Data Center und Strava,aber Auswertung finde ich das Data Center schon gut


----------



## Resimilchkuh (21. Februar 2019)

Dito


----------



## torwaerter (21. Februar 2019)

Das Data-Center ist, was statistische Auswertung betrifft, m. E. schon herausragend und das DC ist die "Zugabe" die mich trotz der verschiedenen ROX-Miseren (wie z. B. die nicht haltbaren eloxierten Ränder beim 8. /9. oder die Softwareprobleme sowohl beim 11 und noch beim 12) immer noch bei Sigma gehalten hat. Trotz allem lasse ich meine Daten aber gleichzeitig zu Strava übertragen.


----------



## Speichenputzer (21. Februar 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> So alt ist der ROX noch nicht. Der Support hat hier mal das Thema Akkukalibrierung in den Raum geworfen. Den ROX einschalten und komplett leerlaufen lassen. Dann über Nacht laden bzw. wenn die LED vom Homebutton von rot auf grün umschlägt, ruhig noch 1-2 h am Ladegerät lassen. Ich hatte letztens diese Kalibrierung gemacht. Der Akku war während des Entladevorgangs laut Anzeige irgendwann nur noch bei 1%  aber hat bei voller Beleuchtung noch tapfer etwa 50 min durchgehalten.  Jetzt liege ich bei ca. 6-7% Entladung pro h und das bei Aufzeichnung ohne Routing und ohne Displaybeleuchtung. Wenn man einen Marathon über 8h und länger fahren möchte, muss man einen guten Halter haben, so dass man den ROX optimal neigen kann, damit der Kontrast ohne Beleuchtung besser wird. Ich hatte den ROX am Sonntag auf dem einfachen Vorbauhalter und da war die Ablesbarkeit der Karte ohne Hintergrundbeleuchtung suboptimal.



Ja ja, DIE Akkukalibrierung!! Schon zweimal gemacht.  Trotzdem ca. 15 % Entladung pro Stunde trotz Automatikmodus der Beleuchtung und abgeschaltetem WLan. Vielleicht liegt es auch an der Menge der gekoppelten Sensoren. Bei mir sind es drei an der Zahl. Geschwindigkeit, Puls, Powermeter. Wenn ich aktives Routing betreiben möchte, ist der Automatikmodus der Beleuchtung sowieso bei unterschiedlichen Lichtverhältnissen meiner Meinung nach ziemlich unbrauchbar. Man fährt da eher nach" Gefühl" und weniger nach dem was man auf dem Gerät sieht!  Da braucht man dann trotzdem vermehrt die Hintergrundbeleuchtung, so dass unterm Strich keine Energie gespart wird!


----------



## SIGMA-Support (21. Februar 2019)

Hallo in die Runde,

zum Thema Akkulaufzeit:

Habt ihr schon getestet wie weit ihr effektiv kommt mit der Akkuleistung? Keine errechneten Werte bitte.

Der Verlauf der Akkuanzeige ist nicht linear. Hier ist es das selbe Prinzip wie beim Smartphone.
Man kann bspw. nicht die Rechnung aufstellen 15% in 1 1/2 Stunden und dies hochrechnen.

Wir würden euch daher bitten wirklich effektiv einmal den Akku bewusst leerlaufen zu lassen beim fahren. (100% - 0%) ohne zwischen laden etc.
Hier werdet Ihr merken das die Laufzeit nicht linear berechnet werden kann.

Beste Grüße,
Euer SIGMA Sport Team.


----------



## Cyclingjudge (21. Februar 2019)

Also mein Akku hat letztens auf 1% Anzeige stehend noch recht lange durchgehalten (ca. ne halbe Stunde, bis ich endlich daheim war). Insofern ist das mit der linearen Berechnung sicher nicht sinnvoll.

Insgesamt hab ich - bislang - keinen wirklichen Grund, mich zu beklagen.
Momentan hätte ich nur ganz gerne die Akkuanzeige wieder in der Titelleiste und - endlich - die konkrete Anzeige der Übersetzung bei der DI2 (so wie bei Garmin möglich). Und vielleicht klappt es ja dann auch mal mit der Anzeige der tatsächlichen Anzahl der vorhandenen Ritzel (ich fahre nämlich zehnfach, angezeigt werden aber 11 Ritzel).
Aber das ist Jammern auf hohem Niveau.

Und wenn man jetzt noch die Differenzierung der einzelnen Räder im DataCenter vornehmen könnte, wäre ich nahezu wunschlos glücklich.


----------



## stepe04 (21. Februar 2019)

torwaerter schrieb:


> Das Data-Center ist, was statistische Auswertung betrifft, m. E. schon herausragend und das DC ist die "Zugabe" die mich trotz der verschiedenen ROX-Miseren (wie z. B. die nicht haltbaren eloxierten Ränder beim 8. /9. oder die Softwareprobleme sowohl beim 11 und noch beim 12) immer noch bei Sigma gehalten hat. Trotz allem lasse ich meine Daten aber gleichzeitig zu Strava übertragen.



Schon mal Danke für Eure Antworten. Ich werde ähnlich wie Ihr verfahren. Meine Rox 12 und ID.RUN HR Trainings werde ich im Data Center auswerten (finde ich ebenfalls sehr gut) und werde als Art Kopie die Trainings in der Gratis Version von Strava oder Trainingpeaks verwalten. Damit ist man dann gerüstet, falls man mal ein Nicht-Sigma-Gerät haben möchte - obwohl das mir aktuell nicht der Fall ist 

Ich bin mit dem Rox 12 und der ID.RUN top zufrieden!


----------



## a-x-e-l (22. Februar 2019)

@SIGMA-Support 

Eine Frage zum Aero-Halter, der im Lieferumfang dabei war. Ich habe den bisher nicht verbaut, wollte das eben tun.
Der Klemmdurchmesser für den Lenker beträgt rund 34 mm (mit Meter gemessen) und kann so nicht geklemmt werden.
Ein Zubehör zur Reduzierung lag nicht bei. Ist das so gewollt oder gibt es normalerweise noch ein Zubehör zur Anpassung auf kleinere Lenkerdurchmesser?


----------



## SIGMA-Support (22. Februar 2019)

Hallo @a-x-e-l 

im Lieferumfang bei der Basic, sowie in der Set Variante sind 2 Gummi Abstandhalter mit dabei,
diese befinden sich in der Tüte, wo die GoPro Halterung mit drin ist.

Wir wünschen euch/dir ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scubasigi_73 (22. Februar 2019)

Wie sieht es jetzt eigentlich mit der Auflösung mit dem Höhenprofil aus? Funktioniert das mittlerweile zufriedenstellend?

So 100%ig kann man sich ja glaube ich noch nicht auf das Gerät bei mehrtägigen Touren/Alpencross verlassen, oder?

Edit: Hat sich erübrigt, ich bin hier raus.


----------



## a-x-e-l (22. Februar 2019)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15761299"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @a-x-e-l
> 
> im Lieferumfang bei der Basic, sowie in der Set Variante sind 2 Gummi Abstandhalter mit dabei,
> diese befinden sich in der Tüte, wo die GoPro Halterung mit drin ist.
> ...



Danke für die schnelle Antwort.  Der Tüte hatte ich keine Beachtung geschenkt, weil ich keine GoPro habe. Es war in der Tüte nur eine Gummireduzierung enthalten, die mir aber auch gereicht hat.


----------



## Cyclingjudge (24. Februar 2019)

So. Jetzt hätte ich auch mal ein Problem.
Die Synchronisation mit dem Data Center läuft nicht. Alles andere wird hochgeladen.
Woran kann es liegen?


----------



## chd6 (24. Februar 2019)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> So. Jetzt hätte ich auch mal ein Problem.
> Die Synchronisation mit dem Data Center läuft nicht. Alles andere wird hochgeladen.
> Woran kann es liegen?



Bei mir das Gleiche, gestern ging´s noch.
Liegt wohl an Sigma.


----------



## a-x-e-l (24. Februar 2019)

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die Sigma Cloud am Wochenende öfters zeitweise nicht zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Februar 2019)

Na ja "Problem" ... wer wie ich das ganze Jahr unterwegs ist hat den ganzen Winter über keine Problem mit dem Sync. Jetzt wo die ganzen "Schönwetterfahrer" dazugekommen sind , sind die Server einfach wieder hoffnungslos überlastet. War auch letztes Jahr im Sommer schon so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chd6 (24. Februar 2019)

Soso, Server überlastet. Glaube eher, daß sich da am WE niemand um den Server kümmert.
Bei Strava, Komoot etc. klappt´s ja auch, sogar am WE.


----------



## GaryR (24. Februar 2019)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> So. Jetzt hätte ich auch mal ein Problem.
> Die Synchronisation mit dem Data Center läuft nicht. Alles andere wird hochgeladen.
> Woran kann es liegen?



Hab ich auch und zwar schon seit einigen Tagen.

Die Daten vom ROX12 werden bei mir per WiFi automatisch in die Cloud gesendet damit ich diese dann von meinem MAC oder WIN7 PC abrufen kann. Das aber geht wie schon gesagt nicht mehr. Die Daten werden nicht mehr hochgeladen.

Ich habe auf allen meiner Geräte (MAC, PC, iPhone und sogar online in der Cloud) unterschiedliche Datensätze. Ich kann nach dem Anmelden zwar die Sync starten, auf dem jeweiligen Gerät passiert jedoch nichts. 

Manuell kann ich den Datensatz vom ROX12 zwar einlesen, der ist dann aber nur local auf dem MAC/PC !

Meine bisherigen Versuche :

- Abmelden von der Cloud von allen Geräten
- Anmelden auf den Geräten und starten der Sync (nach und nach)

Mal sehen wann das wieder funktioniert !


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Februar 2019)

Ist heute so wie gestern und letztes WE auch schon, um die Uhrzeit funktioniert der Sync wieder problemlos. Aber klar, je mehr Rox im Umlauf sind umso mehr müssen die, die Server aufrüsten.


----------



## a-x-e-l (24. Februar 2019)

GaryR schrieb:


> Ich habe auf allen meiner Geräte (MAC, PC, iPhone und sogar online in der Cloud) unterschiedliche Datensätze. Ich kann nach dem Anmelden zwar die Sync starten, auf dem jeweiligen Gerät passiert jedoch nichts.



Hatte ich auch, bis ich die jeweils aktuellste Data Center Software auch den Rechnern hatte. Aktuell sind die Daten auf allen drei Auswertegeräten, 2*WIN10, 1*Android 8.1 aktuell.

Heute Abend konnte ich auch wieder synchronisieren.


----------



## ben14 (25. Februar 2019)

Wie funktioniert der Reiter Strava Segmente? Was wird mir da eingezeigt? Meine ausgewählten Segmente oder alle vorhandenen?
Als ich heute zur Arbeit fuhr blieb alles leer.


----------



## jojo_ab (27. Februar 2019)

Heute mal etwas positives zur Hardware des Rox. Am WE hat mich ein Auto vom MTB geholt, sodass auch der Rox vom Lenker flog. Bis auf eine sehr kleine Macke auf der Unterseite hat er nichts abbekommen, die Scheibe ist auch noch ganz. Ich habe ein paar Prellungen abbekommen, also eher ein leichter Unfall, aber trotzdem scheint der Rox echt stabil gebaut zu sein. 

Den „Cloud“ Ausfall habe ich auch bemerkt, über Gründe kann ich natürlich auch nur spekulieren. Falls die Sigmacloud aber tatsächlich auf einem oldschool Server betrieben wird, sollte sich Sigma mal Gedanken machen, die Plattform wirklich bei einem modernen Cloudprovider (z.B. AWS) laufen zu lassen. Wir haben 2019 und nicht 2000, man kann heute mit Lastspitzen und anderen Problemen sehr gut umgehen, sodass es nicht zu Ausfällen kommen muss.


----------



## ccpirat (27. Februar 2019)

Mein ROX ist heute früh auf denn Weg zur Arbeit mal wieder abgestürzt.
Ich wollte von Seite 1 auf Seite 2 umblättern. Das hat der Rox auch begonnen, bei der Hälfte, man hat von beiden Seiten ein Stück gesehen, frohr er einfach ein und startet nach 30sek neu.

Was noch auffiel, die Systemzeit zeigt auf der Startseite ne völlig falsche Zeit, im Betreibsmodus aber die Richtig.


----------



## GaryR (27. Februar 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch, bis ich die jeweils aktuellste Data Center Software auch den Rechnern hatte. Aktuell sind die Daten auf allen drei Auswertegeräten, 2*WIN10, 1*Android 8.1 aktuell.
> 
> Heute Abend konnte ich auch wieder synchronisieren.



Hab jetzt auf allen Geräten die gleiche Version, dennoch lädt der ROX12 die Daten nicht per WiFi in die Cloud. Zu Strava gehts ohne Probleme hoch ! Ich komm da nicht mit !


----------



## a-x-e-l (1. März 2019)

@SIGMA-Support

Ich wollte mir für meinen Urlaub vorab bestimmte Punkte auf der Karte als Favoriten speichern und mit einem für sich selbst sprechenden Namen versehen. Bei meinem Garmin Edge 800 kein Problem, beim Rox 12 finde ich die Funktion "Name ändern" nicht bzw. ist sie nicht vorhanden.
Bei einem Favorit kein Thema aber bei 15 bis 20 schon. Kann man über den PC eine Datei auf dem ROX 12 editieren, um die Namen zu ändern? Dann, wahrscheinlich wg. der Entfernung, zeigt er noch nicht einmal die Lage der Favoritenpunkte auf der Karte an.

Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## ccpirat (4. März 2019)

Liebes Team vom Support,

was ist den mit den Strava Segmenten los?
Am Anfang war es mal auf 30 Begrenzt, das war mir zu wenig und ich habe Strava erstmal pausiert.
Heute habe ich wieder Strava Beacon gebucht, es sollten ja jetzt 100 Segmente sein.

Aber mein ROX 12 zeigt nur 26, obwohl ich 48 markiert haben.
Leute, das ist ja noch schlechter!

Wo liegt da Probelm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speichenputzer (5. März 2019)

GaryR schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auf allen Geräten die gleiche Version, dennoch lädt der ROX12 die Daten nicht per WiFi in die Cloud. Zu Strava gehts ohne Probleme hoch ! Ich komm da nicht mit !



Ja, das Problem habe ich auch fast permanent. Strava ruckzuck und Sigma Cloud dauert ewig und braucht u. U. mehrere Anläufe incl. Absturz des Rox beim letzen Mal! Ziemlich nervig!!


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (5. März 2019)

Ich finde es echt bemerkenswert, wie leidensfähig manche User hier sind. Nach all den Problemen hätte ich das Gerät zwei mal zu Sigma gesendet und auf Nachbesserung bestanden, beim dritten Mal dann auf Wandlung.

Lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken als ...


----------



## Speichenputzer (5. März 2019)

Ja richtig! Leidensfähigkeit ist aber doch mittlerweile eine Grundvoraussetzung bei Nutzung diverser elektronischer "Gadgets". Ob Garmin, Sigma usw., alles irgendwie auch Opfer der eigenen Komplexität. Da fragt man sich dann bei der Wandlung gegen was gewandeln werden soll? Da bleibt dann eigentlich nur "back to the roots"!?


----------



## ben14 (6. März 2019)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Liebes Team vom Support,
> 
> was ist den mit den Strava Segmenten los?
> Am Anfang war es mal auf 30 Begrenzt, das war mir zu wenig und ich habe Strava erstmal pausiert.
> ...




Das Problem liegt daran dass einige ausgewählte Segmente von dir zuviel abschüssige Streckenabschnitte aufweisen. Die werden von Strava nicht mehr angezeigt. Aus Sicherheitsgründen. Aus meiner Sicht völliger Schwachsinn.


----------



## ccpirat (6. März 2019)

Das hab ich jetzt leider auch bemerkt.
Aber liegt das an Strava oder Sigma?
Kommen die abfahrtssegmente auch im Gramin nicht mehr?

Das witzige ist ja, das Trail mit -0,3 Gefälle nicht mehr gezeigt werden.


----------



## Bike_N_D (6. März 2019)

Soweit ich das bei Strava in den Foren verstanden habe, werden die nicht mehr "Live" angezeigt. Ist das jetzt generell so, dass die gar nicht mehr auf den Geräten angezeigt werden? Wäre ja schön blöd, die könnten das wenigstens dann noch anzeigen dass da eines ist, aber halt aus "Sicherheitsgründen" nicht mehr Live.


----------



## a-x-e-l (8. März 2019)

https://sigma-inmotion.com/?p=4823

Es gibt einen Artikel von sigma-inmotion(?) vom 4.3.2019 zum Firmware Update von Dezember 2018.

Das hat meine Hoffnung deutlich gedämpft, dass es evtl. in den nächsten Wochen
ein neues Update geben könnte. 

Meine Frage vom 1.3.2019 ist noch unbeantwortet.....schade.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (8. März 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir rufen die Segmente selbst nur von STRAVA ab, daher haben wir keine Möglichkeit die Segmente die als "gefährlich" markiert wurden, anzuzeigen bzw. diese zu synchronisieren.
Die Problematik liegt hier bei STRAVA.

@a-x-e-l 
Aktuell ist es nicht möglich die Favoriten umzubennen.
Ebenfalls kann eine Änderung auch am PC nicht vorgenommen werden.

Wir wünschen euch ein schönes Wochenende.

Euer SIGMA Sport Team.


----------



## a-x-e-l (8. März 2019)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15786486"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> @a-x-e-l
> Aktuell ist es nicht möglich die Favoriten umzubennen.
> Ebenfalls kann eine Änderung auch am PC nicht vorgenommen werden.
> 
> ...



@SIGMA-Support 

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Das ist nicht gut. Damit sind die Favoriten abseits bekannter Straßen- und Ortsnamen schlicht
nicht nutzbar. Hätte das Teil gerne zum Wandern genommen.

Ist der Punkt wenigstens auf der ToDo Liste für das nächste Update?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIGMA-Support (8. März 2019)

Hallo @a-x-e-l 

wir haben deine Anregung weitergeleitet.
Wie und wann das Ganze umgesetzt wird, können wir aktuell nicht sagen.

Beste Grüße
Dein SIGMA Sport Team


----------



## ccpirat (15. März 2019)

Der Akku von meinem ROX 12 spinnt völlig.

Da er seit dem neuen Update gefühlt schneller alle geht, hatte ich mal diese empfohlene Kalibrierung gemacht.
Also Akku runtergefahren bis der ROX ausgeht und dann 4h über 100% am Strom gelassen.

Heute habe ich ihn wieder auf 4% runtergefahren, gefühlt wird der ROX regelrecht ausgesaugt.
Als ich ihn dann aber an den Strom gehängt habe zeigte er statt 4% plötzlich 41% und sehr schnell die 100%.

Wie kann das sein? Ist der Akku nach 6 Monaten schon im Eimer?


----------



## Bike_N_D (16. März 2019)

Auch gleich eine Frage bezüglich Akku, ist es möglich diesen mit einem stärkerem Netzteil z. Bsp. 2000mA zu laden?


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (16. März 2019)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Auch gleich eine Frage bezüglich Akku, ist es möglich diesen mit einem stärkerem Netzteil z. Bsp. 2000mA zu laden?


Die Ladeelektronik sitzt im Rox, d.h. du kannst ranhängen, was du willst. Der ROX nimmt sich das, was die Elektronik erlaubt. Wenn schnellladen oder ähnliches im ROX eingebaut wäre, dann würde das mit Sicherheit beworben.


----------



## Bike_N_D (16. März 2019)

Hab grade meinen rox 12 ans Ladegerät angeschlossen. Er war beim ausschalten bei 10% (rote Akku LED Anzeige blinkt mehrmals), jetzt beim anstecken auf einmal gleich bei 51%......äußerst komisch. Hab meinen erst seid dieser Woche. Gerät war komplett ausgeschalten und im ausgeschaltetem Zustand lade ich es jetzt. Mal sehen wie lange das dauert .


----------



## Basstler_Bln (16. März 2019)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Hab grade meinen rox 12 ans Ladegerät angeschlossen. Er war beim ausschalten bei 10% (rote Akku LED Anzeige blinkt mehrmals), jetzt beim anstecken auf *einmal gleich bei 51%*......äußerst komisch. ...



Hallo,

das könnte durch einen ungünstig gewählten Zeitpunkt beim Messen der Akkuspannung sein - wenn der Laderegler grad Energie in den Akku 
drückt während gemessen wird, muss die Spannung und damit die daraus abgeleitete (!) Restkapazität höher liegen.
An sich sollte zur Darstellung der Restkapazität kurz der Laderegler pausieren, damit eben nicht die Ladespannung gemessen wird.
Reines Timing Ding, ist bei einigen Androiden verkackt worden 

Ansonsten könnte unter Umständen, gerade wenn das Ding noch sehr neu ist, auch der Akku noch nicht völlig mobilisiert worden sein.
(~ der Innenwiderstand ist noch nicht an seinem Optimum, ist halt Chemie)
Nach 5-10 Zyklen hat sich das aber idR. gefangen. 

Btw, ich lade den Rox im im abgeschalteten Zustand, da scheint es zu passen...
Zumindest bei mir unauffällig.

Schönes Wochenende !

Basstler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_N_D (16. März 2019)

So, Akku nach 1h 45min voll geladen, lasse ihn noch ein wenig am Ladegerät wie von Sigma empfohlen. 
Das mit den Ladezyklen kann gut sein, ist ja erst neu bei mir angekommen der Rox 12.

Kurze andere Frage: Wie kalibriert ihr den Kompass? Mit dem Fahrrad ne 8 fahren oder wie bei den Handy's einfach mit dem Rox 12 in der Luft ne 8 "malen"?


----------



## chd6 (16. März 2019)

Kannst Du kalibrieren wie Du willst, nützt nichts.
Er kreiselt unter 10 Km/h


----------



## ccpirat (16. März 2019)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Hab grade meinen rox 12 ans Ladegerät angeschlossen. Er war beim ausschalten bei 10% (rote Akku LED Anzeige blinkt mehrmals), jetzt beim anstecken auf einmal gleich bei 51%......äußerst komisch. Hab meinen erst seid dieser Woche. Gerät war komplett ausgeschalten und im ausgeschaltetem Zustand lade ich es jetzt. Mal sehen wie lange das dauert .




Würde sich ja mit meiner Beobachtung decken.

Bei mir waren es ja auch 4% und beim Anstecken plötzlich 41%


----------



## Bike_N_D (17. März 2019)

Hab da noch eine Frage : Wenn auf einer Tour /Aufzeichnung der Akku komplett leer ist und sich der rox12 abschaltet, sind die aufgezeichneten Daten dann verloren oder gibt's da eine andauernde Speicherung während der Aufzeichnung?


----------



## Kremaldo (17. März 2019)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> So, Akku nach 1h 45min voll geladen, lasse ihn noch ein wenig am Ladegerät wie von Sigma empfohlen.
> Das mit den Ladezyklen kann gut sein, ist ja erst neu bei mir angekommen der Rox 12.
> 
> Kurze andere Frage: Wie kalibriert ihr den Kompass? Mit dem Fahrrad ne 8 fahren oder wie bei den Handy's einfach mit dem Rox 12 in der Luft ne 8 "malen"?


----------



## Kremaldo (17. März 2019)

Das Gerät waagerecht in der Hand halten und zum Kalibrieren ca.  eine Minute eine großzügige 8 laufen.  Ich nutze das Gerät auch regelmäßig zum Wandern und hatte auch hier noch nie Probleme mit kreiselnden Karten.


----------



## rpitz (17. März 2019)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15786989"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @a-x-e-l
> 
> wir haben deine Anregung weitergeleitet.
> Wie und wann das Ganze umgesetzt wird, können wir aktuell nicht sagen.



Falls das einen Unterschied für die Feature-Wunschliste macht: Diese Anforderung unterstütze ich zu 100%! 

Ich komme von einem TwoNav Sportiva und habe mir dort eine schöne Bibliothek von benannten Waypoints aufgebaut - die würde ich schon gerne irgendwie weiterhin verwenden können!


----------



## Bike_N_D (17. März 2019)

War grade eine Runde mit dem Rox 12 auf ner MTB Runde zusammen mit meinem "alten" Rox 10 (Soweit stimmt alles bei beiden zu 99% überein). 
Bei der Auswertung im Sigma Datacenter fiel mir auf, dass der Rox 12 keine Leistungswerte angezeigt hat, der Rox 10 aber wie gewohnt diese Werte anzeigt. Kann das daran liegen, dass ich in den Einstellungen der Sportprofile beim Rox 12 bei dem Punkt "Durchschn. Berechnung" bei den Unterpunkten jeweils "Mit Nullwerte" eingestellt hatte? 
Ich benutze am meinem Rad die alten Sensoren vom Rox 10, welche auch alle sehr schnell und gut vom Rox 12 gefunden wurden. Alle Sensorenwerte wurden auf beiden Geräten identisch angezeigt. 
Beim Rox 12 hatte ich extra eine Seite eingerichtet, wo die Leistungswerte (Duchschnitt...) angezeigt werden, jedoch keine Anzeige von irgendwelchen Werten erfolgte, nicht mal Duchschnittswerte.
Wenn ich in meinem Rox 10 (nicht im Datacenter) die Werte abrufe, sehe ich bei der gefahrenen Runde die Durchnitsleistung, max. Leistung, Arbeit in kj, und, und, und...alles da....nur beim Rox 12 nicht. 
Kann mir da jemand helfen?
Danke.


----------



## GaryR (17. März 2019)

Da kannste Einstellen was Du willst ! Der ROX 12 Zeigt und Zeichnet nur dann Leistungsdaten auf, wenn Du eine entsprechende Wattmesskurbel (z.B. Rotor oder SRAM Quarg) oder ein Pedal (z.B. Garmin) montiert hast. Die Daten die der Rox 11 oder 10 angezeigt hatte waren Werte die er Durchschnittlich aus den Werten von Geschwindigkeit, Trittfrequenz, Stecke und Steigung berechnet hatte. Also eher recht ungenau.

Aber ich würde auch lieber einen annähernden Wert in Kauf nehmen als in eine Wattmesskurbel investieren zu müssen. Sollte ja für @SIGMA-Support kein Problem sein das an die Programmierer weiter zu geben ! Oder ?


----------



## a-x-e-l (17. März 2019)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> War grade eine Runde mit dem Rox 12 auf ner MTB Runde zusammen mit meinem "alten" Rox 10 (Soweit stimmt alles bei beiden zu 99% überein).
> Bei der Auswertung im Sigma Datacenter fiel mir auf, dass der Rox 12 keine Leistungswerte angezeigt hat, der Rox 10 aber wie gewohnt diese Werte anzeigt. Kann das daran liegen, dass ich in den Einstellungen der Sportprofile beim Rox 12 bei dem Punkt "Durchschn. Berechnung" bei den Unterpunkten jeweils "Mit Nullwerte" eingestellt hatte?
> Ich benutze am meinem Rad die alten Sensoren vom Rox 10, welche auch alle sehr schnell und gut vom Rox 12 gefunden wurden. Alle Sensorenwerte wurden auf beiden Geräten identisch angezeigt.
> Beim Rox 12 hatte ich extra eine Seite eingerichtet, wo die Leistungswerte (Duchschnitt...) angezeigt werden, jedoch keine Anzeige von irgendwelchen Werten erfolgte, nicht mal Duchschnittswerte.
> ...



Hast du einen Powermeter oder geht es um rein rechnerische Leistungsabschätzung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speichenputzer (17. März 2019)

Speichenputzer schrieb:


> Ja, das Problem habe ich auch fast permanent. Strava ruckzuck und Sigma Cloud dauert ewig und braucht u. U. mehrere Anläufe incl. Absturz des Rox beim letzen Mal! Ziemlich nervig!!



Oh Mann geht mir das Cloud Thema auf den Senkel. Mal wieder Sonntag nachmittag, man will seine gefahren Touren in die Cloud hochladen und nichts geht! Weder über Wlan ( Strava war innerhalb von Minuten hochgeladen!! ) noch übers DC. Was hat Sigma da fürn "Steinzeit- Server" oder läuft da wieder der Wartungstechniker durch? 
Im DC muss sich permant wieder neu bei der Cloud anmelden und dann tuts nicht mal. 
Habe bisher dazu noch nicht viel vom Support gehört!


----------



## a-x-e-l (17. März 2019)

Speichenputzer schrieb:


> Oh Mann geht mir das Cloud Thema auf den Senkel. Mal wieder Sonntag nachmittag, man will seine gefahren Touren in die Cloud hochladen und nichts geht! Weder über Wlan ( Strava war innerhalb von Minuten hochgeladen!! ) noch übers DC. Was hat Sigma da fürn "Steinzeit- Server" oder läuft da wieder der Wartungstechniker durch?
> Im DC muss sich permant wieder neu bei der Cloud anmelden und dann tuts nicht mal.
> Habe bisher dazu noch nicht viel vom Support gehört!


Ja, im Prinzip jedes Wochenende, gestern bei mir auch. Die Kartendarstellung im Data Center tut auch nicht. Zu wenig Leistung im Hintergrund.


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (17. März 2019)

GaryR schrieb:


> Da kannste Einstellen was Du willst ! Der ROX 12 Zeigt und Zeichnet nur dann Leistungsdaten auf, wenn Du eine entsprechende Wattmesskurbel (z.B. Rotor oder SRAM Quarg) oder ein Pedal (z.B. Garmin) montiert hast. Die Daten die der Rox 11 oder 10 angezeigt hatte waren Werte die er Durchschnittlich aus den Werten von Geschwindigkeit, Trittfrequenz, Stecke und Steigung berechnet hatte. Also eher recht ungenau.
> 
> Aber ich würde auch lieber einen annähernden Wert in Kauf nehmen als in eine Wattmesskurbel investieren zu müssen. Sollte ja für @SIGMA-Support kein Problem sein das an die Programmierer weiter zu geben ! Oder ?


Meine Rede, hab es vor ein paar Monaten schon einmal angesprochen, sogar mein bc 23.16 der nur ein viertel gekostet hat, konnte es! 
Auch wenn es nur ein berechneter Wert ist und ziemlich ungenau.
Trotzdem hätte ich die "Spielerei" gerne wieder, dürfte doch kein Problem sein.


----------



## Bike_N_D (17. März 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Hast du einen Powermeter oder geht es um rein rechnerische Leistungsabschätzung?


Es geht um die rein rechnerischen Werte, habe keinen Powermeter. 
Wäre ja total bescheiden, wenn der Rox 12 das nicht mal mehr kann, rein technisch müsste er dazu mehrfach in der Lage sein als mein Rox 10.


----------



## a-x-e-l (17. März 2019)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Es geht um die rein rechnerischen Werte, habe keinen Powermeter.
> Wäre ja total bescheiden, wenn der Rox 12 das nicht mal mehr kann, rein technisch müsste er dazu mehrfach in der Lage sein als mein Rox 10.



Die letzten beiden Wochen hatten wir ziemlich windiges Wetter. Wenn ich mir meine Puls- und in Relation dazu die Geschwindigkeitswerte anschaue bei Gegen- bzw. Rückenwind, dann liegen diese Werte weit auseinander, bei gleicher Steigung wohlgemerkt. Ein Powermeter soll unterstützen bei der Trainingssteuerung und zeigt die Leistungsbereiche und die Entwicklung auf. Ehrlich, wie sollen Werte, die um 30-50% differieren, irgendwie aussagefähig sein? Die älteren Geräte konnten mit Powermetern nix anfangen und da ist es konsequent, beim ROX 12,
der die Sensoren koppeln kann, nur Meßwerte zu verarbeiten.

Für Durchschnittswerte:

http://www.kreuzotter.de/deutsch/speed.htm


----------



## a-x-e-l (19. März 2019)

Betrifft Kartendarstellung im Data Center:

Die Darstellung der Kartenkacheln ist zur Zeit  bei mir nicht brauchbar. Beim Zoomen bzw. Verschieben des Kartenausschnitts passiert keine Aktualisierung, bestenfalls nur sehr langsam und stark zeitverzögert.

Könnten mal einige Radkollegen hier schauen, wie die Performance auf ihren Rechnern ist?
Ich habe die aktuellste Version 5.6.16 installiert.


----------



## Bike_N_D (19. März 2019)

Bei mir war das auch so, jedoch hat die Satellitenansicht einwandfrei funktioniert. Habe die aktuelle Version vom DataCenter.

Aktualisierung: War heute (20.03.) noch mal im DC v5.6.16....Kartenansicht sehr, sehr verzögert. Satelitenansicht flüssiger, jedoch bei näherem heranzoomen dauert es auch länger als gewohnt, bis die Kartenausschnitte aktualisiert werden. Konkret, die Teile im "Cache" werden relativ schnell angezeigt, jedoch sehr langsam, zeitverzögert aktualisiert. Bei neuen Kartenausschnitten dauert es auch bei der Satelittenansicht recht lang, bis diese angezeigt werden.


----------



## fffoxhunter (20. März 2019)

.


----------



## a-x-e-l (20. März 2019)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Bei mir war das auch so, jedoch hat die Satellitenansicht einwandfrei funktioniert. Habe die aktuelle Version vom DataCenter.
> 
> Aktualisierung: War heute (20.03.) noch mal im DC v5.6.16....Kartenansicht sehr, sehr verzögert. Satelitenansicht flüssiger, jedoch bei näherem heranzoomen dauert es auch länger als gewohnt, bis die Kartenausschnitte aktualisiert werden. Konkret, die Teile im "Cache" werden relativ schnell angezeigt, jedoch sehr langsam, zeitverzögert aktualisiert. Bei neuen Kartenausschnitten dauert es auch bei der Satelittenansicht recht lang, bis diese angezeigt werden.



Danke für die Hilfe. 

@SIGMA-Support: Könntet ihr schauen, was die Ursache für die Performanceprobleme ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo_ab (20. März 2019)

Also gerade auf dem Rechner passt die Performance von der Kartendarstellung. Ich hatte auch mal den Cache geleert, wird "normal" schnell nachgeladen.

Dafür ist der Rox eben mal wieder abgestürzt. Da ich der Software immer noch nicht ganz vertraue (offenbar zu Recht), habe ich die mobilen Devices mit der Sigma Cloud synchronisiert, den Mac aber immer per Kabel. Nachdem ich den Rox angeschlossen und auf "verbinden" geklickt habe (auf dem Rox) hat er einen Reboot gemacht, danach aber die Rides synchronisiert.
Dann habe ich das Data Center geschlossen, den Rox unmounted und zack wieder ein Reboot vom Rox. Diesmal kommt er mit dem Assistenten hoch, in dem man Sprache, Größe, Gewicht usw. eingeben soll.

Also das eingegeben und schon befürchtet, dass mal wieder alles andere weg ist. Die ganzen Einstellungen und Tracks  sind aber noch vorhanden gewesen.


----------



## Bike_N_D (20. März 2019)

Also reboots hatte ich bei meinem noch nicht. Hab heute auch wieder 2 Touren ins DataCenter übertragen, alles per Kabel, keine Probleme. Auch beim entfernen des Rox 12 ging alles reibungslos, unter Win10 einfach "USB Gerät auswerfen" und schon gehts. Bei mir lief da allerdings das DataCenter noch.
Was mir allerdings aufgefallen ist, ich kann den Aufzeichnungsspeicher nicht wie beim Rox10 vom DataCenter aus löschen. Wie viele Touren kann ich denn beim Rox 12 überhaupt aufzeichnen, bevor der Speicher voll ist? Das Löschen der Touren (nachdem sie im DataCenter gesichert wurden) funktioniert wohl nur auf dem Rox 12 selbst.

Kartendarstellung funktioniert jetzt auch wieder etwas flotter, Cache hab ich nicht geleert.

Noch mal Frage an Sigma: Was passiert wenn bei einer längeren Tourenaufzeichnung plötzlich der Akku alle ist, sind die Daten dann wenigstens bis zu dem Zeitpunkt gespeichert?


----------



## Speichenputzer (21. März 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Danke für die Hilfe.
> 
> @SIGMA-Support: Könntet ihr schauen, was die Ursache für die Performanceprobleme ist?


Super, heute neues DC Update vom Dez. aufgespielt und der Sync mit der Cloud überträgt nur meine letzten Rox12 mit WLan geteilten Aktivitäten. Der Rest ( die letzten Jahre!!) fehlt komplett!
Auf meinem 2. PC mit älterer DC Version alles da und einwandfrei syncronisiert. Auch die Link App klappt.

Hallo Support,alle im Urlaub? 
Wie wäre es denn mal zu den mittlerweile doch augenscheinlich zunehmenden Problemen mit der Cloud Stellung zu nehmen! Der telef. Support war da echt keine wirkliche Hilfe. Den "alten" Backup von "alten" DC einzuspielen ist auch nur eine Notfalllösung.


----------



## Cyclingjudge (21. März 2019)

Bei mir hat einmal Abmelden und wieder neu Anmelden (in der Cloud) geholfen, als er ums Verrecken nicht synchronisieren wollte.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (21. März 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

aktuell gibt es vereinzelt Probleme mit dem Data Center und den OSM Servern.
Wir arbeiten zur Zeit an einer Lösung, das alles wieder wie gewohnt funktioniert.

@Speichenputzer 
Wie wir dir am Telefon bereits mitgeteilt haben, benötigen wir bitte einmal deine Zugangsdaten zu der Cloud, um überprüfen zu können woran es liegt. (Bitte ändere dein Passwort für uns ab)
Schreibe uns hierzu bitte dann eine Mail an [email protected]
Eine pauschal Aussage am Telefon kann hier leider nicht helfen. Ebenfalls war das BackUp übertragen erst einmal eine Übergangslösung.

Wir wünschen euch eine schöne Restwoche.

Beste Grüße,
Dein SIGMA Sport Team.


----------



## Bike_N_D (21. März 2019)

Hallo Leute,

mir ist bei der Anzeige im DataCenter folgendes aufgefallen (Rox 12.0):




Kann mir einer erklären, wie ich das korrigieren kann? Beim alten Rox10 gab es diese Pulszonen nicht, nur die Leistungs- und Intensitätszonen, letztere werden vom Rox12 im DataCenter auch korrekt angezeigt. 
Nur eben diese Pulszonen nicht. Muss ich das im Datacenter einstellen oder im Gerät? Und wo bitte da? 

Ein anderes Problem wäre die Trittfrequenz, oder besser gesagt beim Rox 12 dieNullwerte. Kann mir das einer erklären? Im Moment benutze ich noch den Rox 10 neben dem Rox 12 als Vergleichsobjekt, beim Rox 10 war die Durchschnittliche Trittfrequenz bei 43 U/min beim Rox 12.0 lag diese bei 28 U/min bei der gleichen Tour. Beide zeigen aber die korrekte max. Umdrehungen an. Beim Rox 12.0 ist da noch ein Sternchen mit dem Hinweis, "0 U/min berücksichtigt". Bitte um Erklärung.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speichenputzer (22. März 2019)

Ok 
SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15811094"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> aktuell gibt es vereinzelt Probleme mit dem Data Center und den OSM Servern.
> Wir arbeiten zur Zeit an einer Lösung, das alles wieder wie gewohnt funktioniert.
> ...




Super danke Support zumindest mal ne kleine Info das es doch Probleme gibt.

Da der Sync mittlerweile wieder funktioniert (!?), werde ich darauf verzichten euch wiederholt die Zugangsdaten zu schicken. Nur der Gedanke an eine neue Eingabe des PW mit der "Mäusetastatur" im ROX12 treibt mir die Schweissperlen auf die Stirn!


----------



## Speichenputzer (22. März 2019)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> mir ist bei der Anzeige im DataCenter folgendes aufgefallen (Rox 12.0):
> 
> ...



Hallo, obiges Problem mit den Zonen habe ich auch schon hier im Forum angesprochen. Die Zonen sind zwar im DC angelegt, werden aber seltsamer Weise nicht auf das Gerät übertragen. Eine Antwort vom Support hierzu steht noch aus. Habe dann alles am ROX 12 von Hand eingetragen.


----------



## Bike_N_D (22. März 2019)

Speichenputzer schrieb:


> Habe dann alles am ROX 12 von Hand eingetragen.



Und wo genau kann ich das am rox 12 eintragen?


----------



## Bike_N_D (22. März 2019)

Neue Tour gefahren und nun stimmt auch die Trittfrequenz Durchschnittsanzeige, hab beim Rox 12 die "Nullwerte nicht einbeziehen" angewählt.


----------



## Ardinger (22. März 2019)

Hallo erstmaaal 
Schon länger stiller Mitleser. Aber nun habe ich mal 'ne Frage. Vielleicht könnt ihr helfen.
Habe seit kurzem den 12er. Bin, bis jetzt, ganz zufrieden.
Würde den Rox gerne an meinem Samsung Tablet verwalten. Habe ihn mit dem Originakabel per OTG an das Tablet angeschlossen. Wird aber nicht im Datacenter angezeigt. Mit meinen bisherigen "Roxen" Rox9, Rox10, Rox11 klappt es problemlos, nur der 12 wird nicht erkannt. 

Gruß 
Ardinger


----------



## Speichenputzer (22. März 2019)

Ardinger schrieb:


> Hallo erstmaaal
> Schon länger stiller Mitleser. Aber nun habe ich mal 'ne Frage. Vielleicht könnt ihr helfen.
> Habe seit kurzem den 12er. Bin, bis jetzt, ganz zufrieden.
> Würde den Rox gerne an meinem Samsung Tablet verwalten. Habe ihn mit dem Originakabel per OTG an das Tablet angeschlossen. Wird aber nicht im Datacenter angezeigt. Mit meinen bisherigen "Roxen" Rox9, Rox10, Rox11 klappt es problemlos, nur der 12 wird nicht erkannt.
> ...


Geht meines Wissen mit OTG und Tablet bzw. Handy mit der Link App nicht, da Android SW!
Nur Windows mit dem DC über USB oder über WLAN Sync. Finde ich auch nervig ist aber so


----------



## Ardinger (22. März 2019)

Speichenputzer schrieb:


> Geht meines Wissen mit OTG und Tablet bzw. Handy mit der Link App nicht, da Android SW!
> Nur Windows mit dem DC über USB oder über WLAN Sync. Finde ich auch nervig ist aber so


Ja gut, verstehe nur nicht warum es gerade beim 12er nicht funktioniert. Die vorherigen ROX können es doch auch, trotz Android SW. Irgendwie ein technischer Rückschritt.


----------



## Bike_N_D (23. März 2019)

Ich vermute, er meint, weil der ROx 12 jetzt auf ein Android basiert, nicht weil dein Tablet Android ist.


----------



## andikue (23. März 2019)

Was macht man gegen nen nervig klappernden Homebutton beim ROX12?

Hat das Problem sonst noch jemand?


----------



## a-x-e-l (23. März 2019)

andikue schrieb:


> Was macht man gegen nen nervig klappernden Homebutton beim ROX12?
> 
> Hat das Problem sonst noch jemand?



Bei mir ist der Button ruhig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (23. März 2019)

Es nervt langsam mit der Cloud. Wieder kein Sync möglich. Ab. und wieder angemeldet-egal.
Erst nur am Wochenende, diese Woche auch Montag und Mittwoch.

Aber auch was Positives. Bin heute eine RTF bei uns in der Nähe nachgefahren, deren Strecke ich bei Gpsies runtergeladen hatte. Puls, Speed, Powermeter, Navigation mit Richtungsanzeige waren stets störungsfrei und auch die Abbiegehinweise kamen
sauber.

Der Kartenkontrast könnte deutlich besser sein. die feinen Linien und oft geringen Farbunterschiede machen die Übersicht schwerer als es sein müsste. Kleine Dorfstraße weiß, Umgebung hellgrau eingefärbt. Kaum zu sehen bei Nutzung des reflektiven Displays
ohne Hintergrundbeleuchtung.


----------



## jojo_ab (23. März 2019)

Sigma „Cloud“ geht mal wieder nicht. Kein Sync des Rox möglich, es nervt brutal.

@SIGMA-Support 
Wann läuft das wieder stabil? Ich verstehe nicht, warum das schon wochenlang andauert.


----------



## chd6 (23. März 2019)

Jep, Synk nicht möglich, jedes WE das gleiche.

Dazu hat scheinbar der Herzfrequenz-Sensor gesponnen. Von 130 schlagartig auf 160, dann gleich danach 88 usw..

Neu synchronisieren bracht nix, Position am Körper war wie immer. Kann das an einer entladenen Senderbatterie liegen ?


----------



## a-x-e-l (23. März 2019)

chd6 schrieb:


> Jep, Synk nicht möglich, jedes WE das gleiche.
> 
> Dazu hat scheinbar der Herzfrequenz-Sensor gesponnen. Von 130 schlagartig auf 160, dann gleich danach 88 usw..
> 
> Neu synchronisieren bracht nix, Position am Körper war wie immer. Kann das an einer entladenen Senderbatterie liegen ?



Flatterndes Trikot kann auch manchmal zu seltsamen Pulsfrequenzen führen.


----------



## Ardinger (23. März 2019)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Ich vermute, er meint, weil der ROx 12 jetzt auf ein Android basiert, nicht weil dein Tablet Android ist.


Ja klar, kann natürlich sein. Aber was ich seltsam finde, zwei Androidgeräte können nicht zusammen kommunizieren?? Muss man nicht verstehen.
Das synchronisieren über die Cloud finde ich als extrem  nervig. Versuche seit gestern meine Aktivitäten ins Datacenter zubekommen, nicht möglich.
Noch eine andere Frage. Bin heute einen gespeicherten Track abgefahren. In den Einstellungen habe ich die akustischen Abbiegehinweise aktiviert.
Es war aber nix zu hören. Muss man ev. noch irgendwo die Lautstärke einstellen?


----------



## Bike_N_D (24. März 2019)

Ardinger schrieb:


> In den Einstellungen habe ich die akustischen Abbiegehinweise aktiviert.
> Es war aber nix zu hören. Muss man ev. noch irgendwo die Lautstärke einstellen?


Nur um das richtig zu stellen, es gibt keine Ansage wie bei nem Autonavi, es gibt nur eine kurze Tonfolge mit dem Pfeil wo es hin gehen soll. Zumindest funktioniert das bei mir so und ich höre auch die Tonfolge. Hab aber das Gerät jetzt nicht bei mir um es noch mal zu checken, bin auf Nachtschicht .


----------



## Ardinger (24. März 2019)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Nur um das richtig zu stellen, es gibt keine Ansage wie bei nem Autonavi, es gibt nur eine kurze Tonfolge mit dem Pfeil wo es hin gehen soll. Zumindest funktioniert das bei mir so und ich höre auch die Tonfolge. Hab aber das Gerät jetzt nicht bei mir um es noch mal zu checken, bin auf Nachtschicht .


Dass keine Ansage kommt ist bekannt. Es erklingt aber auch kein Ton oder so etwas.  Die Richtungspfleile werden angezeigt. Gibt es ev. einen Testmodus um das Ganze mal im "Trocknem" zu testen?


----------



## Ardinger (24. März 2019)

So, hab jetzt mal zusätzlich die Tastentöne aktiviert und siehe da, jetzt kommt vorm abbiegen ein Signalton. Muss man nicht verstehen.
Die Höhenmetermessung ist katastrophal. Wohne an der Nordseeküste, Höhe ist hier bei uns 1m ü. NHN.
Bei automatischer Kalibrierung zeigt der Rox meistens als Starthöhe um 4-5m an. Höhe selbst eingegeben, kurze Zeit zeigt er 3-4m an. Gestern auf einer 40km Tour war ich die bis minus 7m ü. NHN. Das nervt.
Heute bei einer kleinen Proberunde wollte ich mich nach Hause navigieren lassen, da wird mir angezeigt das Ziel wäre über 6000km!!!!! entfernt.Zuviel für die vorgebenen 300km. Irgend welche Punkte gelöscht, Adresse neu eingegeben,dann hat es funktioniert. Ist es wirklich nicht möglich, Tracks über 300kmzu fahren? Ich möchte im Juli den Wattwurm fahren und der ist über 300km. Wenn das so sein sollte, kann ich den ROX nicht gebrauchen.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (24. März 2019)

Ardinger schrieb:


> Ist es wirklich nicht möglich, Tracks über 300kmzu fahren?



Hallo,

der Startpunkt der Tour darf nicht weiter als 300km weit weg von der aktuellen Position liegen.
Zumindest habe ich das so verstanden 

Basstler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_N_D (24. März 2019)

Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> der Startpunkt der Tour darf nicht weiter als 300km weit weg von der aktuellen Position liegen.


Richtig, soweit hab ich das auch verstanden. Die Tour darf gerne länger als 300km sein, jedoch sollte der Startpunkt nicht weiter als 300km von deinem aktuellem Punkt sein.
Siehe hier in diesem Post von DCRainmaker. Post Nummer #368 und folgende (weit runterscrollen), darin steht auch eine Antwort direkt von Sigma.


----------



## Ardinger (24. März 2019)

Nagut, dann werde ich mich mal darauf verlassen. Hoffentlich stehe dann nicht im Juli um 5 Uhr oben auf dem Wurmberg und mein Rox verkündet mir fröhlich, das diese Tour nicht möglich ist.
Das Synchronisieren mit der Cloud haut immer noch nicht hin seltsamerweise klappt es aber mit Koomot, dort sind meine neuen Touren aufgeführt. Nur das Datacenter klappt nicht. Wenn man dann wenigstens per Bluetooth syncen könnte. Bluetooth steht auf der Verpackung und auf dem Gerät aber in den Einstellungen ist nix von Bluetooth zu sehen.


----------



## Bike_N_D (24. März 2019)

Ardinger schrieb:


> Bluetooth steht auf der Verpackung und auf dem Gerät aber in den Einstellungen ist nix von Bluetooth zu sehen.


Das einzige was bis jetzt per Bluetooth funktioniert ist der Rotor Powermeter (lt. Sigma). Im DcRainmeter Post, welchen ich oben verlinkt habe, ist auch ein Post von Sigma drin (#327).


----------



## Speichenputzer (25. März 2019)

jojo_ab schrieb:


> Sigma „Cloud“ geht mal wieder nicht. Kein Sync des Rox möglich, es nervt brutal.
> 
> @SIGMA-Support
> Wann läuft das wieder stabil? Ich verstehe nicht, warum das schon wochenlang andauert.






Ardinger schrieb:


> Ja klar, kann natürlich sein. Aber was ich seltsam finde, zwei Androidgeräte können nicht zusammen kommunizieren?? Muss man nicht verstehen.
> Das synchronisieren über die Cloud finde ich als extrem  nervig. Versuche seit gestern meine Aktivitäten ins Datacenter zubekommen, nicht möglich.
> Noch eine andere Frage. Bin heute einen gespeicherten Track abgefahren. In den Einstellungen habe ich die akustischen Abbiegehinweise aktiviert.
> Es war aber nix zu hören. Muss man ev. noch irgendwo die Lautstärke einstellen?





Ardinger schrieb:


> Nagut, dann werde ich mich mal darauf verlassen. Hoffentlich stehe dann nicht im Juli um 5 Uhr oben auf dem Wurmberg und mein Rox verkündet mir fröhlich, das diese Tour nicht möglich ist.
> Das Synchronisieren mit der Cloud haut immer noch nicht hin seltsamerweise klappt es aber mit Koomot, dort sind meine neuen Touren aufgeführt. Nur das Datacenter klappt nicht. Wenn man dann wenigstens per Bluetooth syncen könnte. Bluetooth steht auf der Verpackung und auf dem Gerät aber in den Einstellungen ist nix von Bluetooth zu sehen.



Bluetooth ist meines Wissens nach nur als Konnektivität für die Leistungskurbel von Rotor vorgesehen. 

Ja ist leider jedes WE das gleiche! 
Sigma entwickelt ein wirklich bedienungsfreundliches neues Gerät, entfernt begründet oder unbegründet einige Konnektivitäten (OTG und Bluetooth) die bisher bei den Vorgängern (10,11) praktisch waren ( wozu jetzt noch Sigma Link?) und relativ problemlos liefen. 
Dann lässt man alles an Datenaustausch zwangsweise über eine Cloud laufen, die augenscheinlich von der Performance komplett überfordert ist. Parallel dazu bewirbt man das neue Modell mit einer Umtauschaktion, so dass zukünftig vermutlich noch mehr Cloudperfomance gebraucht und gebunden wird. 
Einfach unfassbar! So schnell kann man sich den guten Ruf ruinieren.

Jeder Neueinsteiger bei Sigma hat mein vollstes Verständniss, wenn er seinen Cloudaccount löscht und das Gerät wieder zurückgibt.

Leider habe ich schon über die letzten Jahre >1100 Datensätze fleissig in der (noch auch am WE funktionierenden) Sigma Cloud gesammelt. Die möchte ich verständlicher Weise gerne behalten. Also werde ich mich weiter dem Gespött meiner Garmin nutzenden Mitradler aussetzen mit der Hoffnung auf Besserung.


----------



## HSV1896 (25. März 2019)

Speichenputzer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was ist eigentlich hierraus geworden?
Wenn du doch so unzufrieden bist, warum hast du das Gerät behalten?

Mein ROX 12 läuft bis auf den Cloud Sync. reibungslos. Keinerlei Abstürze oder Ähnliches.

Kann die komplett negativen Meinungen nicht ganz verstehen, wenn man doch sooo unzufrieden ist, dann geb ich das Gerät zurück


----------



## Bike_N_D (25. März 2019)

Bei meinem Rox 12 klappt bis jetzt auch alles sehr gut. Auch mit dem Kompass hab ich keine wild rotierende Karte bei langsamer Fahrt oder Stillstand. Ich habe auch kein Cloud Acc, wird bei mir alles übers DC via USB gemacht incl. Sicherung der Datenbank aufs NAS.
Einzig ne Antwort bezüglich der Aufzeichnung wenn plötzlich Akku alle ist hab ich noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans1959 (26. März 2019)

Ich benutze den Rox 12 schon Wochen fast jeden Tag zur Arbeit,obwohl ich eigentlich für mein Alltagsrad noch meinen 11er habe und das Gerät funktioniert bisher einwandfrei.Mit der Cloud verstehe ich schon,da müssen die auch was machen.Ich persöhnlich benutze das DC und hab gar keine Cloud,man soll es nicht glauben ich kann da gut mit leben.Zusammen gefaßt ist der Rox 12 für mich ein Top Gerät und ich habe auch schon andere Hersteller genutzt


----------



## SIGMA-Support (26. März 2019)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Bei meinem Rox 12 klappt bis jetzt auch alles sehr gut. Auch mit dem Kompass hab ich keine wild rotierende Karte bei langsamer Fahrt oder Stillstand. Ich habe auch kein Cloud Acc, wird bei mir alles übers DC via USB gemacht incl. Sicherung der Datenbank aufs NAS.
> Einzig ne Antwort bezüglich der Aufzeichnung wenn plötzlich Akku alle ist hab ich noch nicht.




Hallo @Bike_N_D 

Bevor der Akku ganz leer geht, wird das aktuelle Training gespeichert und dann geht der ROX 12.0 SPORT aus.

An einer Lösung bzgl. der Cloud wird aktuell gearbeitet. Wir bitten hier noch um etwas Geduld.
Die Cloud wird danach aber wieder wie gewohnt funtkionieren.

Beste Grüße,
Euer SIGMA Sport Team


----------



## Bike_N_D (26. März 2019)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15819308"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Bevor der Akku ganz leer geht, wird das aktuelle Training gespeichert und dann geht der ROX 12.0 SPORT aus.


Vielen herzlichen Dank für die Antwort, das sind sehr gute Nachrichten. 
Nur noch eine kleine Frage: Wird es vielleicht eine Möglichkeit geben, für diejenigen ohne Powermeter eine berechnete Leistungsanzeige zu implementieren wie beim Rox 10? Vielleicht einfach als Option in den Einstellungen,wenn kein Powermeter vorhanden ist. Auch wenn es nur berechnete Werte sind, danke.


----------



## fffoxhunter (26. März 2019)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Vielen herzlichen Dank für die Antwort, das sind sehr gute Nachrichten.
> Nur noch eine kleine Frage: Wird es vielleicht eine Möglichkeit geben, für diejenigen ohne Powermeter eine berechnete Leistungsanzeige zu implementieren wie beim Rox 10? Vielleicht einfach als Option in den Einstellungen,wenn kein Powermeter vorhanden ist. Auch wenn es nur berechnete Werte sind, danke.



Das fände ich auch super!


----------



## SIGMA-Support (26. März 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Die letzten beiden Wochen hatten wir ziemlich windiges Wetter. Wenn ich mir meine Puls- und in Relation dazu die Geschwindigkeitswerte anschaue bei Gegen- bzw. Rückenwind, dann liegen diese Werte weit auseinander, bei gleicher Steigung wohlgemerkt. Ein Powermeter soll unterstützen bei der Trainingssteuerung und zeigt die Leistungsbereiche und die Entwicklung auf. Ehrlich, wie sollen Werte, die um 30-50% differieren, irgendwie aussagefähig sein? Die älteren Geräte konnten mit Powermetern nix anfangen und da ist es konsequent, beim ROX 12,
> der die Sensoren koppeln kann, nur Meßwerte zu verarbeiten.
> 
> Für Durchschnittswerte:
> ...




Hallo Zusammen

@a-x-e-l hat die Thematik Super erklärt und aus Herstellersicht ist hier nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Bike_N_D (26. März 2019)

Schade, aber danke für die Rückmeldung.


----------



## Speichenputzer (26. März 2019)

HSV1896 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich hierraus geworden?
> Wenn du doch so unzufrieden bist, warum hast du das Gerät behalten?
> 
> Mein ROX 12 läuft bis auf den Cloud Sync. reibungslos. Keinerlei Abstürze oder Ähnliches.
> ...



Hallo HSV1896,

danke dass du mich wieder an meinen "alten" Post erinnerst.
So komplett negativ sehe ich es mittlerweile nicht mehr.
Wenn du schon fragst; das ist daraus geworden: Natürlich habe ich wie geschrieben, das Gerät ziemich frustiert zurückgeschickt. Habe wieder meinen "alten" Rox11 genutzt. Alle Touren schön über Bluetooth und Sigma Link in die ( damals auch am WE funktionierende) Cloud geschaufelt.
Kurze Zeit später bekam ich die Möglichkeit einen gebrauchten Rox12 (u.U. eine Vorabversion da ohne laufende Seriennummer!?) zu einem wirklich günstigen Preis zu erwerben. Da Sigma in der Zwischenzeit diverse Updates angekündigte hatte, bin ich dann nochmal schwach geworden!
Die Updates haben ganz ohne Zweifel vieles verbessert. Laufen tut er jetzt fast störungsfrei, aber wie du schon sagst eben bis auf den Cloud Sync.
Und der ist nun mittlerweile ein grundsätzlicher Bestandteil der Sigma Rox12 Geräte-Philosophie!



Hans1959 schrieb:


> Ich benutze den Rox 12 schon Wochen fast jeden Tag zur Arbeit,obwohl ich eigentlich für mein Alltagsrad noch meinen 11er habe und das Gerät funktioniert bisher einwandfrei.Mit der Cloud verstehe ich schon,da müssen die auch was machen.Ich persöhnlich benutze das DC und hab gar keine Cloud,man soll es nicht glauben ich kann da gut mit leben.Zusammen gefaßt ist der Rox 12 für mich ein Top Gerät und ich habe auch schon andere Hersteller genutzt



Hallo Hans1959

jeder wie er mag. 
Ich nutze seit einigen Jahren die Sigma Cloud, da ich Sigma Software auf verschieden Endgeräten wie PC ,Tablet , Handy usw. betreibe. Es ist praktisch wenn alles den gleichen Stand hat. Da ist dann z.B auch kein Laptop notwendig um im Urlaub die gefahren Touren anzuschauen bzw. abzuspeichern. Da reicht dann auch ein kleiner Tablet.
Meinen 11er habe ich allerdings auch noch. Man weiss ja nie...


Hallo Sigma Support,

Nochmals Danke Sigma für die Info.
Aber bitte habt Verständniss für meinen Ärger. Wenn ich es recht verstanden habe, ist es doch hier ein Herstellerforen zur schnellen und unkomplizierten Kommunikation zwischen Hersteller und Endkunde?

Da wäre es doch sicher kein Aufwand gewesen, spätestens nach den ersten Problemmeldungen hier im Forum mal schnell eine Meldung abzusetzen wie z.B.: Hallo Forum, wir haben Probleme mit der Cloud. Wir sind dran und bitten hier noch um etwas Geduld ?


----------



## fugezo (27. März 2019)

Ich nutze den ROX 12 um Tracks nachzufahren, entweder welche die ich selbst erstellt habe oder runtergeladen habe. Dabei habe ich zwei Punkte die mich stören. Übersehe ich hier was oder liegt es am Gerät? 
- Die Liste der Tracks auf dem Gerät (und im Datacenter und der Link App) lässt sich nicht wirklich hilfreich sortieren so dass sie schnell übersichtlich wird. Es ist zum Beispiel keine Sortierung nach Entfernung der aktuellen Position möglich. Ich verwalte meine Tracks aktuell noch in Garmin Basecamp, dort kann man ja auch Ordner erstellen, aber da das bei Sigma nicht geht kann ich wohl nicht komplett umsteigen. Um die Liste bei Sigma übersichtlich zu halten hilft nur möglichst wenig Tracks auf dem Gerät zu haben...da sich das aber immer mit der Cloud Synct habe ich auf dem Gerät auch immer alles verfügbar
- Wenn ich unterwegs einen Track nachfahren will navigiert mich das Gerät immer an den Startpunkt des Tracks und nicht an einen nahen Punkt auf dem Track, das wäre zum Beispiel bei einem Rundkurs hilfreich. Eine Möglichkeit, einen Track einfach nur anzeigen zu lassen habe ich auch nicht gefunden?


----------



## Ardinger (29. März 2019)

Heute ist es passiert. Wollte eine kleine Proberunde drehen. Beim Betätigen der Starttaste ist der Rox abgestürzt. Der Bildschirm ist dunkel. Beim drücken der Einschalttaste wird der Bildschirm etwas heller.
Habe den Eindruck, das sich das Gerät nicht mehr ausschalten lässt. 
Je nach dem welche Tastenkombination gedrückt wird, erscheint ab und zu die Meldung: Sigma App not Responding......
Sonst geht nix mehr. Hab bei Sigma angerufen. Die hatten allerdings schon um 14 Uhr Feierabend. Bin echt sauer. 
So wie es aussieht muss ich das Sch....Ding wohl einschicken. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen? Bekommt man von Sigma ein Rücksendeschein? Möchte das versenden nicht unbedingt bezahlen müssen.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (29. März 2019)

Nabend,

probier mal den 'Power' Knopf lange zu drücken - richtig lange !

Das sollte früher oder später entweder ein Abschalten oder einen Reboot erzwingen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ardinger (29. März 2019)

Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> probier mal den 'Power' Knopf lange zu drücken - richtig lange !
> 
> Das sollte früher oder später entweder ein Abschalten oder einen Reboot erzwingen !



Neee, nicht wirklich. Ab und zu erscheint die rote Sigma Einschaltmeldung und ein Signalton. Bildschirm hell und mal dunkel. Dann mal wieder die oben genannte Meldung.Nix weiter.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (29. März 2019)




----------



## HSV1896 (29. März 2019)

Drück die Power + Hometaste gleichzeitig. 
Dann kommst du in den Revory Mode. 
Dort mit der Hometaste das Ganze bestätigen. 
Dann probier mal Reboot System Now
Ansonsten Wipe Data / Factory Reset


----------



## Ardinger (29. März 2019)

HSV1896 schrieb:


> Drück die Power + Hometaste gleichzeitig.
> Dann kommst du in den Revory Mode.
> Dort mit der Hometaste das Ganze bestätigen.
> Dann probier mal Reboot System Now
> Ansonsten Wipe Data / Factory Reset



Jo, super. Zur Zeit lebt das Teil wieder. Danke dir.
Nur so richtig Vertrauen in das Teil habe ich gerade nicht. Will mich im Juli auf einer 330km Runde in unbekanntem Gebiet vom Rox leiten lassen. Werde wohl vorsichtshalber meinen alten Garmin mitnehmen. 
Dachte eigentlich das die Abstürze nach dem letzten Firmwareupdate passe' sind. Aber wohl nicht.Werde Montag mal mit Sigma Kontakt aufnehmen. 
Gleich zum Feierabend werde ich denn Rox noch mal ausprobieren.


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (31. März 2019)

Hat hier schon einmal jemand Erfahrungen mit einem kaputten Gehäuse gemacht?
Ich bin gestern unfreiwillig über den Lenker abgestiegen und hab dabei den Rox aus der Halterung herausgerissen ‍♂️
Leider ist dabei eine Rastnase am Gehäuse abgebrochen.


----------



## Ardinger (31. März 2019)

wie sieht es bei euch mit der Höhenmessung aus? Bei mir ist es nur ein sehr ungenaues Schätzeisen, egal ob automatische oder manuelle Kalibrierung. Wohne an der Nordseeküste, also flach wie ein Brett. Start bei 1m Höhe, was endlich mal gestimmt hat. bei Fahrtende sind es minus 5m!! Unterwegs auf einer Strecke von 100-200m sind teilweise Höhenunterschiede von 5-6m. Total ebene Strecke, und die Anzeige schwankt zwischen - und + mehrere Meter. Es muss ja nicht auf den Zentimeter genau sein aber so ungefähr sollte es doch wohl stimmen.


----------



## a-x-e-l (31. März 2019)

Ardinger schrieb:


> wie sieht es bei euch mit der Höhenmessung aus? Bei mir ist es nur ein sehr ungenaues Schätzeisen, egal ob automatische oder manuelle Kalibrierung. Wohne an der Nordseeküste, also flach wie ein Brett. Start bei 1m Höhe, was endlich mal gestimmt hat. bei Fahrtende sind es minus 5m!! Unterwegs auf einer Strecke von 100-200m sind teilweise Höhenunterschiede von 5-6m. Total ebene Strecke, und die Anzeige schwankt zwischen - und + mehrere Meter. Es muss ja nicht auf den Zentimeter genau sein aber so ungefähr sollte es doch wohl stimmen.



Ist eine barometrische Höhenmessung. Natürliche Schwankungen des Luftdrucks werden auch als Höhenmeter interpretiert.


----------



## escalatorOne (1. April 2019)

Hi, hab da mal ne Frage:

Vorneweg: Ich nutze derzeit einen ROX10 und einen Edge1000. Der Rox läuft und läuft und läuft und als er mir nach der Garantie mal runter fiel und kaputt ging, und ich den kostenpflichtig repariert haben wollte, hat Sigma mir den kostenlos getauscht. Top!
Nur die Strichnavigation ist nicht so toll.

Der Edge stürzt halt gern mal ab, hält maximal 8h......Aber die Navigation ist eben Top. Nun hat er den berühmten Serienfehler mit dem defekten Einschaltknopf und Garmin will für die Reparatur mal eben 300€ haben. Absolutes NoGo!

Nun schwanke ich zwischen einem Edge 1030 und dem Rox12. Eigentlich will ich Garmin kein Geld mehr in den Rachen werfen, aber so ganz sicher bin ich mir mit dem Rox12 nicht. Vor allem zur Connectivität hab ich Fragen. 

-So wie ich das verstanden habe, kann man nur über WLAN Routen laden, und auch die Tour nachher nur so hochladen. Also keine BT-Kopplung mit dem Smartphone? Oder kann man als Würkaround auch am Smartphone einen WLAN-HOTSpot einrichten, und hat dann auch Zugriff auf Strava- und Komoot-Routen und kann dann unterwegs auch die Strecke zu Strava hochladen?

-Beim Edge habe ich quasi nur 2 Profile....Wandern und Radfahren. Da sind alle Sensoren meiner 5 Räder gekoppelt und wenn ich losfahre, werden die aktuell erkannten Sensoren angezeigt. Geht das beim ROX12 auch, oder muss ich für jedes Rad wie beim ROX10 ein eigenes Profil anlegen?

-Und die letzte Frage: Kann man mit dem ROX12 einen FTP-Test machen? Ich mache das schon gelegentlich mit dem Edge 1000, damit ich meinen Stand kenne ;-)


----------



## a-x-e-l (1. April 2019)

@escalatorOne 

Ja, ein WLAN-Hotspot über das Mobiltelefon ist kein Problem. Mache ich auch unterwegs. Dann ist Upload in die Sigma Cloud bzw. Download von Touren von z.B. gpsies einfach möglich. Strava wird sicherlich genauso klappen.

Es werden alle Sensoren erkannt und sind meines Wissens keinem Profil zugeordnet. Du kannst diverse Radprofile erstellen, wenn z.B.
Durchmesser der Reifen differieren wg. MTB und Renner oder weil beim MTB eine andere Darstellung der einzelnen Seiten Sinn macht.

Einen FTP Test auf Rechenbasis macht der ROX 12 nicht, auch nicht, wenn man ein Powermeter angeschlossen hat. Mit Powermeter könnte man einen CP20 Test als Training zusammenbasteln und 95% davon wäre die FTP.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (1. April 2019)

Mein ROX 12 hatte für mich heute einen kleinen Aprilscherz parat. Nach dem Einschalten zeigte er mir den Bildschirm für die Einrichtung, also
Sprache, Benutzername ect. Erstmal neu gestartet, gleiches Ergebnis. Er wollte mich neu kennenlernen. Glücklicherweise waren die Einstellungen, auch Zugangsdaten und Trainingsdaten noch vorhanden. Aber ja,.....Scherz

Evtl. lag es daran, dass ich gestern im ausgeschalteten Zustand mal die zusätzliche, aktuell nicht genutzte microSD Karte entnommen und wieder gesteckt hatte? Das war auf jeden Fall keine vertrauensbildende Maßnahme. Stünde ich vor der Entscheidung, meinen ROX 12 oder den alten Edge 800 mit auf eine einsame Insel mitzunehmen, würde die Entscheidung aktuell leider für den alten Edge 800 fallen. Der
war zwar nicht so sexy aber bisher 100% zuverlässig.


----------



## stepe04 (1. April 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Mein ROX 12 hatte für mich heute einen kleinen Aprilscherz parat. Nach dem Einschalten zeigte er mir den Bildschirm für die Einrichtung, also
> Sprache, Benutzername ect. Erstmal neu gestartet, gleiches Ergebnis. Er wollte mich neu kennenlernen. Glücklicherweise waren die Einstellungen, auch Zugangsdaten und Trainingsdaten noch vorhanden. Aber ja,.....Scherz
> 
> Evtl. lag es daran, dass ich gestern im ausgeschalteten Zustand mal die zusätzliche, aktuell nicht genutzte microSD Karte entnommen und wieder gesteckt hatte? Das war auf jeden Fall keine vertrauensbildende Maßnahme. Stünde ich vor der Entscheidung, meinen ROX 12 oder den alten Edge 800 mit auf eine einsame Insel mitzunehmen, würde die Entscheidung aktuell leider für den alten Edge 800 fallen. Der
> war zwar nicht so sexy aber bisher 100% zuverlässig.



Interessant - das gleiche war bei mir heute auch der Fall. Der Rox 12 wollte mich persönlich neu kennenlernen, die restlichen Informationen wie Profile oder die Komoot Anbindung  waren noch gespeichert. Ich schiebe das auch mal auf den 1. April    und hoffe, dass das nächste Update einige Verbesserungen bringt (Navigation/Kompassproblem, Stabilität etc.).


----------



## jojo_ab (1. April 2019)

@a-x-e-l , @stepe04 
Das gleiche Problem hatte ich kürzlich auch (weiter oben beschrieben). Bei mir war auch alles noch da, bis auf die Heimatadresse.

@SIGMA-Support 
Wann kommt denn das nächste Update für den Rox?


----------



## Hans1959 (2. April 2019)

Beim Rennrad habe ich den Effekt mit dem Sigma R2 Duo Combo Sensor das die maximale Trittfrequenz irgendwann im laufe der Tour auf über 200 springt,ist zwar jetzt nicht dramatisch,aber doch sehr unschön für ein so teueres Gerät,der Rox 11 macht das mit dem gleichen Sensor z.b nicht.Der Support von Sigma meint das wäre normal da kann man nichts dran machen.Das Problem hat sich nach dem letzten Update erledigt


----------



## escalatorOne (2. April 2019)

Das mit der hohen TF hab ich auch manchmal (ohne den ROX12 zu besitzen). Denke das passiert evtl. wenn man ohne zu treten in der Nähe vom Sensor mit dem Magneten ist, und dann durch Vibrationen der Sensor verwirrt wird.


----------



## Stefaan (2. April 2019)

Moin, 
ich war eigentlich schon dabei den rox zu bestellen, allerdings habe ich Bedenken, da ich bisher immer openmtbmap genutzt habe und eigentlich weiterhin nutzen möchte. 
Vielleicht kann der sigma Support dazu was sagen, ob openmtbmap in absehbarer Zeit als Karte verwendet werden kann?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIGMA-Support (2. April 2019)

Hallo @Stefaan 

Der ROX 12.0 SPORT greift auf OSM zurück. Die Karten können nicht verändert werden.

Wann ein neues Firmware Update veröffentlicht wird können wir aktuell nicht sagen.
Es wird jedoch an einer neuen Version zur Zeit gearbeitet.

Wir wünschen euch eine schöne Woche.

Beste Grüße,
Euer Sigma Sport Team


----------



## Hembacher (2. April 2019)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15832381"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @Stefaan
> 
> Der ROX 12.0 SPORT greift auf OSM zurück. Die Karten können nicht verändert werden.
> 
> ...



Sorry Sigma, allmählich bin ich schon ziemlich genervt. Mittlerweile wurde auch ich von Abstürzen heimgesucht, vom in die falsche (meist genau entgegengesetzte Richtung) zeigenden Kompass bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten mal ganz abgesehen. Das letzte update ist nun fast 4 Monate her. Dass es so lange dauert um die Fehler zu beheben ist für mich mittlerweile nicht mehr nachvollziehbar. Zumindest sollte es möglich sein, ein Zeitfenster anzugeben, wann mit dem update zu rechnen ist. Die Summe, die man für den Rox12 auf den Tisch legen musste, war ja auch nicht gerade wenig. Dieses Geld ist der Rox12 aktuell leider nicht wert!


----------



## ccpirat (2. April 2019)

Meiner ist heute früh auch wieder einfach abgestürzt.
Es nervt.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (2. April 2019)

Ich hab es zwar schon einmal geschrieben, aber ich bewundere eure Leidensfähigkeit. Zwar ist auch beim anderen Hersteller nicht alles golden, aber solche heftigen Sachen hat selbst das große G nicht.

An eurer Stelle hätte ich schon lange 2-mal auf Nachbesserung gepocht und dann auf Recht auf Wandlung innerhalb der Gewährleistung bestanden. Das steht allen Käufern zu. Wenn reihenweise die Rückläufer eintrudeln wird man sich vielleicht mal anderweitig Gedanken machen. Lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken als...

Achja, funktioniert mittlerweile die SD Karte bzw. Bluetooth?


----------



## Basstler_Bln (2. April 2019)

Nabend,

eine Frage in die Runde (vom Support kam dazu nur Geschwurbel, aber kein Lösungsansatz) :

Ich nutze den Rox 12 mit einer Stages Kurbel (nur links) & Trainingpeaks, was soweit kein grundsätzliches Problem ist.
Auffällig ist der Datensatz, den der Rox 12 selber zu Trainingpeaks hoch lädt !
Sobald man mal nicht die Kurbel bewegt, fallen erwartungsgemäß RPM und Watt runter,
nur mit dem feinen Unterschied, dass die RPM auf '0' fallen und die Leistung auf 'ungültig' aka '--'.
Das erzeugt in den Daten tlw. riesen Löcher und die Berechnungen für davon betroffene Abschnitte werden regelmäßig absurd ...

Hat das noch jemand ?

Werde ab kommende Woche den Autoupload für Trainingpeaks wieder aus dem Rox nehmen, da die Daten welche vom DC zu Trainingpeaks geladen werden diesen Effekt nicht zeigen - bzw. in der Vergangenheit nicht gezeigt haben.

Nur mal so ... eine weitere ungeklärte Baustelle ...

Basstler


----------



## Bike_N_D (2. April 2019)

Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> eine Frage in die Runde (vom Support kam dazu nur Geschwurbel, aber kein Lösungsansatz) :
> 
> ...



Ich hab zwar keinen Leistungsmesser, doch bei dem Problem ist mir spontan die Durchschnittsberechnung in den Sinn gekommen.
Einstellungen->Sportprofile->"dein Profil"->Durchschn. Berechnung->Durchschn. Leistung-> Auswahl mit oder ohne Nullwerte.
Das zumindest hat mein Problem mit der Trittfrequenz gelößt, hab es "Ohne Nullwerte" eingestellt und die Werte sind identisch mit meinem Rox 10.

Einfach mal versuchen, vielleicht hilfts.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (3. April 2019)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar keinen Leistungsmesser, doch bei dem Problem ist mir spontan die Durchschnittsberechnung in den Sinn gekommen.



Hallo,

nee, das ist es nicht - das hat nur Einfluss auf den Mittelwert (mit '0' Bewertung zieht es den Durchschnitt runter).
Es fehlen wirklich Daten :




 

Watt (Magenta) hat immer 'Ausfälle' sobald nicht gekurbelt wird.
Und nein, es kann nicht die mitunter wacklige Batterie in der Kurbel sein, die Kurbelumdrehungen schickt die Stages ja offensichtlich.
Ärgerlich ist halt die fehlerhafte Berechnung aufgrund der Lücken, Trainingpeaks interpoliert die Lücken und berechnet zum Beispiel in dem Bild satte 617W für eine Minute, wobei nur der Peak überhaupt auf 682W kommt - schmeichelhaft, aber hier Bullshit 

Basstler


----------



## Cyclingjudge (3. April 2019)

Verständnisfrage: Wie sollen Wattwerte errechnet/angezeigt werden, wenn die Kurbel nicht bewegt wird, also keine Leistung anfällt? Oder hab ich da was mißverstanden?


----------



## Bike_N_D (3. April 2019)

Ich denke eher, dass es darum geht, dass die entsprechenden Werte in der Grafik fehlen, einfach keine Linie da.... Wenn ich keine Kraft aufwende sollte eigentlich 0 dort stehen, wie bei der Trittfrequenz.


----------



## escalatorOne (3. April 2019)

Genau, es fehlt die Linie und die daraus resultierenden Durchschnittswerte sind auch total falsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (3. April 2019)

Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> eine Frage in die Runde (vom Support kam dazu nur Geschwurbel, aber kein Lösungsansatz) :
> 
> ...



Habe die beidseitige Stages. Synchronisiere mit dem Data Center und mache ab und zu einen Dateiexport und -import in Golden Cheetah.
Soweit keine Auffälligkeiten.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (4. April 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Synchronisiere mit dem Data Center...



So hatte ich das bis Dezember auch gehandhabt, also bestätigt sich meine Vermutung, dass es lediglich beim direkten Upload vom Rox 12 passiert. 
Dem Support habe ich es Anfang Februar gemeldet, seit dem ist es still geworden.
Mal überraschen lassen ob das gefixt wird.


----------



## HSV1896 (4. April 2019)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Ich hab es zwar schon einmal geschrieben, aber ich bewundere eure Leidensfähigkeit. Zwar ist auch beim anderen Hersteller nicht alles golden, aber solche heftigen Sachen hat selbst das große G nicht.
> 
> An eurer Stelle hätte ich schon lange 2-mal auf Nachbesserung gepocht und dann auf Recht auf Wandlung innerhalb der Gewährleistung bestanden. Das steht allen Käufern zu. Wenn reihenweise die Rückläufer eintrudeln wird man sich vielleicht mal anderweitig Gedanken machen. Lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken als...
> 
> Achja, funktioniert mittlerweile die SD Karte bzw. Bluetooth?




Beim Hersteller Geld zurückfordern?
Ja Nee ist klar.
Wenn dann beim Händler, und nicht beim Hersteller. 


Zum Thema Höhenmesseung: 
Bei mir im Norden wird die Höhe richtig angezeigt. Auch wenn dort nicht viele Höhenmeter möglich sind. 

Eventuell mal die Druckdose reinigen


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (4. April 2019)

HSV1896 schrieb:


> Beim Hersteller Geld zurückfordern?
> Ja Nee ist klar.
> Wenn dann beim Händler, und nicht beim Hersteller.


Hab ich Sigma explizit erwähnt? Nein. Natürlich müssten sich die Käufer in erster Linie an denjenigen wenden, wo das Teil gekauft wurde. Soviel Denkvermögen hatte ich eigentlich vorausgesetzt. Muss beim nächsten Post wohl tiefer stapeln ...

An den Rechten bzgl. Nachbesserung und Wandlung für euch als Käufer ändert das aber dennoch nichts.

Also immer schön locker durch die Hose atmen...


----------



## Basstler_Bln (4. April 2019)

Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> So hatte ich das bis Dezember auch gehandhabt, also bestätigt sich meine Vermutung, dass es lediglich beim direkten Upload vom Rox 12 passiert.



So siehts 'über Bande' aus :



 

Also vorerst besser aus dem DataCenter nach Trainingpeaks synchronisieren.
Ist zwar auch nicht frei von Macken, weil :


 
Es wenig sinnvoll ist, von einer nicht vorhandenen rechten Kraftmessung Werte bzw. die Balance zu übertragen...
Aber gut, Feinheiten 
Kann ich ja von Hand bei jeder Tour auf TP wieder löschen ... 

Basstler


----------



## Hembacher (4. April 2019)

Ohjee, der Rox12 im Preissturz. Aktuell bei bikecomponents für 299,- zu kriegen. Ist das schon der Schlußverkauf??


----------



## chd6 (5. April 2019)

Bei Bike 24 das Gleiche. Vielleicht hat sich rumgesprochen das der R 12 nicht so ganz hält, was er verspricht.

Und als Nachfolger bald der ROX 13 Super Sport ?


----------



## Basstler_Bln (5. April 2019)

Hehe, ich wusste das das kommt 

Wenn man paar Seiten in diesem Thread zurückblättert, dürfte das noch ein klares Statement von Sigma zu finden sein.
Im Sinne von 'der Handel bestimmt den Preis' ...

Daher wird das 'natürlich' nur ein 'Frühlings-Saison-Start-Superpreis sein' 

Ed:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sigma-gps-rox-12-0-sport.873469/page-11#post-15535302


----------



## a-x-e-l (5. April 2019)

Oder einfach nur die Anpassung auf das Marktniveau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basstler_Bln (5. April 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Oder einfach nur die Anpassung auf das Marktniveau.


Ja sicher.
Es hat nur ein ganz spezielles 'Geschmäckle' wenn die 'Early Adopter' wie wir hier, den idR. vollen UVP abdrücken, mehr oder weniger freiwillig Betatester spielen dürfen und letztlich der Preis dann nach unten korrigiert wird.

Ich mache das sicher nicht nochmal, nie wieder (hoffentlich).


----------



## Hans1959 (5. April 2019)

Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Ja sicher.
> Es hat nur ein ganz spezielles 'Geschmäckle' wenn die 'Early Adopter' wie wir hier, den idR. vollen UVP abdrücken, mehr oder weniger freiwillig Betatester spielen dürfen und letztlich der Preis dann nach unten korrigiert wird.
> 
> Ich mache das sicher nicht nochmal, nie wieder (hoffentlich).



Das sehe ich genauso,ist mein erstes Gerät was ich sofort so gekauft habe,wird aber auch mein letztes Gerät sein wofür ich soviel Geld bezahlt habe und meinte es sofort haben zu müßen.


----------



## a-x-e-l (5. April 2019)

Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Ja sicher.
> Es hat nur ein ganz spezielles 'Geschmäckle' wenn die 'Early Adopter' wie wir hier, den idR. vollen UVP abdrücken, mehr oder weniger freiwillig Betatester spielen dürfen und letztlich der Preis dann nach unten korrigiert wird.
> 
> Ich mache das sicher nicht nochmal, nie wieder (hoffentlich).



Ja, kann dich verstehen. Aber das ist doch leider das ganz normale Vorgehen-überall. Auch bei Garmin. Wobei mich das Preisthema nicht mal so sehr stört, da ich wusste, dass irgendwann der Schritt kommt. Aber nach einem 3/4 Jahr ist die SD-Card noch nicht nutzbar, der Kompass nervt doch, die Abstürze ohne Anlass ebenfalls. Die Kartendarstellung ist auch noch nicht wirklich gut vom Kontrast her. Hinzugekommen das Thema mit den selbst gespeicherten Positionen, denen man keinen sprechenden Namen geben kann.

Ja, die Abbiegehinweise und die Neuberechnung sind jetzt gut und auch, dass er nicht mehr eigenmächtig einen Track verbiegt. Ich würde mir wünschen, dass der ROX 12 ein Erfolg ist/wird und Sigma hier weiter verbessert.


----------



## kingfrett (5. April 2019)

Hembacher schrieb:


> Ohjee, der Rox12 im Preissturz. Aktuell bei bikecomponents für 299,- zu kriegen. Ist das schon der Schlußverkauf??



Das war aber bei den Vorgängern genauso. Erst sind die Preise überall gleich und wie festbetoniert und geraten erst nach ein paar Monaten in Bewegung. Eigentlich deutet immer erst ein 2. Preissturz auf ein Nachfolgemodell hin.


----------



## escalatorOne (5. April 2019)

Ich war heute auch bei Bike24.........und hab mir dann doch den Edge 1030 geholt. Danke trotzdem für eure Antworten, und wenn der Rox12 mal richtig läuft, kaufe ich den sicher auch noch. Für dann 249 €!


----------



## chd6 (7. April 2019)

Nachdem ich keine Lust mehr hatte, auf ein etwahiges Update von Sigma zu warten, habe ich mir mal den Garmin 1030 kommen lassen.

Den Garmin heute ausprobiert, um´s kurz zu machen: Nach 30 km habe ich noch mal kurz nachgedacht, dann den Neugeräte-Schutzfilm vom Display abgerissen. Ich behalte ihn.

Natürlich ist beim Garmin auch nicht alles 100%, aber die versprochenen Features funktionieren (soweit bisher ersichtlich). Und DER  KOMPASS KIPPT NICHT und ES GIBT EINE BEDIENUNGSANLEITUNG!!

Das ist kein Vergleich. Professionelles Produkt-Management beim Garmin gegen Provinz-Stöpselei bei Sigma.

Was hat sich Sigma beim Einstieg in diese Klassre nur gedacht. OMG.

Empfehe Jedem den Umstieg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. April 2019)

War lange SIGMA-Fan und hatte nach vielen Problemen mit der ROX 9 Halterung auf Geräte von GARMIN gewechselt ( zuerst EDGE 1000 ).

Mittlerweile habe ich mehrere GARMIN und seit kurzem auch den ROX 12, den ich grundsätzlich nicht behalten möchte, durch die vielen Negativ-Posts dann doch aus der Verpackung genommen und auf 2 Touren ausprobiert habe.

Von GARMIN habe ich folgende Geräte aktuell im Einsatz: EDGE 1030, EDGE 520, FENIX 5, OREGON 700 und eTrex 30 ( nur noch beim wandern ).
Vor dem EDGE 1030 hatte ich den EDGE 1000.

Bis auf kurzzeitige Probleme mit der Anzeige der Kalorien am OREGON 700 gab es bisher mit keinem der Geräte Probleme mit Abstürzen oder ähnlichem.

Nun zum ROX12: Ja, das Display ist gegenüber dem EDGE 1030 kleiner. Da ich nur auf 1 Auge richtig sehe war/bin ich auf gute Erkennbarkeit angewiesen. Die Darstellung der Tracks ist beim ROX12 um Welten besser als beim EDGE 1030. Die zu fahrende Strecke ist beim Routing schön dick und grün dargestellt, der bereits zurückgelegte Weg ist mit einer breiten roten Linie dargestellt. Gerade wenn man schneller auf den Trails unterwegs ist dient es der guten Erkennbarkeit. Beim EDGE 1030 ist es nur eine schmale blaue Linie und durch die vielen Details der Karte erkenne ich beim Routing die Strecke im Vergleich zum ROX 12 um einiges schlechter.

Die Abbiegehinweise sind schön dargestellt, das ist bei beiden Geräten gleich gut.

Der Kontrast könnte beim ROX 12 etwas höher ausfallen, trotzdem gab es weder bei Sonne noch im dunklen Wald für mich ein Grund zum meckern.

Der ROX hat gegenüber dem EDGE 1030 einen geringeren Funktionsumfang, was mich bisher noch nicht gestört hat. Lediglich die "Live-Track", "Group Track" und "Unfallbenachichtigung vermisse ich. Das sind FÜR MICH wichtige Features. Round Routing wäre für den ROX 12 ebenfalls noch ein nettes Feature. Wenn ich ehrlich bin habe ich es beim EDGE 1030 nur ein paar Mal genutzt, fand es aber toll.

Die Darstellung in der Auswertsoftware ( Data Center ) ist meiner Meinung nach unschlagbar gut und erheblich besser als bei GARMIN. Beim Hochladen gab es bei den 2 Tests keine Probleme.

Zur Bedienung gibt es eine grundlegende Anleitung, das reicht meiner Meinung nach völlig aus. Selbst ich als DAU kam und komme mit allen Funktionen sofort zurecht. Auf der gestrigen Tour habe ich extra mal 2 Funktionen ausprobiert ohne mir vorher irgendein Video angesehen oder mich damit beschäftigt zu haben. Der ROX ist wie ein Mobiltelefon und sehr intuitiv zu bedienen. Hier gibt es gar nichts auszusetzen, das hat SIGMA prima gemacht.

Zur Akkulaufzeit kann ich noch nichts sagen. Die GARMIN Sensoren wurden sofort erkannt.

Im Gegensatz zum EDGE 1030 werden die Touren beim ROX extrem schnell berechnet. Wer mal beim 1030 ein Ziel in 100km oder 3 Routen beim Round Routing berechnen lies weiß wie nervig lang das dauert.

Unterm Strich würde ich nicht dazu raten "unbedingt" umzusteigen. Beide Geräte haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile, wobei das Jammern auf sehr hohem Niveau ist. Beim mir dreht sich kein Kompass, egal ob ich 20min auf der Stelle auf meinen Kollegen gewartet habe noch zwischendurch beim Anhalten.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (7. April 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Beim mir dreht sich kein Kompass, egal ob ich 20min auf der Stelle auf meinen Kollegen gewartet habe noch zwischendurch beim Anhalten.



Habe den Kompass seit dem letzten Update noch nicht wieder gebraucht, was mir aber in Erinnerung ist, dass das Kreiseln immer an den selben Positionen / Stellen auf einer Tour aufgetreten - das ist ja das Schräge !
Es bestätigt sich diese Eigenart auch mit den Unterschiedlichen Erfahrungen hier im Forum - einige haben das noch nicht wahrgenommen, andere haben es ständig ...

Beim meiner letzten, noch hilfreichen Kommunikation mit dem Support (bis Mitte Januar), kam dieser Punkt auch zur Sprache - sie haben es ganz oben auf der Liste sind aber wohl auch noch etwas ratlos, da es halt schwer zu reproduzieren ist und der ursächliche Auslöser noch nicht identifiziert ist - Stand Januar 2019 ! - Vielleicht sind sie inzwischen weiter 



Gianty schrieb:


> ..., wobei das Jammern auf sehr hohem Niveau ist.


Zugegeben, das geht hier beim Lesen unter, es sind letztlich eher kleine Unzulänglichkeiten die definitiv fix bar sind, absolute Showstopper sind höchstens die spontanen Abstürze, treten aber inzwischen nicht mehr während einer Tour auf.
Übel ist der seltene aber noch anzutreffende 'Identitätsverlust' nach bestimmten Abstürzen, das dürfte aber primär an dem Android im Hintergrund und einem korrumpierten Userprofils infolge das Absturzes sein, stimmt da etwas nicht wird es verworfen (vor allem die Passwörter) - Schutzmechanismus.
Nervig, aber Strategie zur Selbstheilung.

Denke was die Meisten ärgert ist die tlw. nicht so optimale Kommunikation und der Umgang mit den Fehlermeldungen.
Es bleibt ein solides Gerät mit gewissen Schwächen in der aktuellen Firmware, mal sehen wie das ab Juni/Juli aussieht, dann haben wir ein Jahr rum - gefühlt kam der Rox 12 ja ein Jahr zu früh raus


----------



## a-x-e-l (7. April 2019)

Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Denke was die Meisten ärgert ist die tlw. nicht so optimale Kommunikation und der Umgang mit den Fehlermeldungen.
> Es bleibt ein solides Gerät mit gewissen Schwächen in der aktuellen Firmware, mal sehen wie das ab Juni/Juli aussieht, dann haben wir ein Jahr rum - *gefühlt kam der Rox 12 ja ein Jahr zu früh raus*



+1


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. April 2019)

2x Einsatz spiegelt auch nicht alles wieder. 

Kein Produkt ist bei Markteinführung ausgereift bzw fertig entwickelt - ausser ein Hammer.
Auch ein Auto wird noch bis kurz vor Produktionsstop geändert.


----------



## Bike_N_D (7. April 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Beim mir dreht sich kein Kompass



Ist bei mir auch so. Dieses Kompass- oder Kartenkreiseln hatte ich noch nie gehabt. 
Ich muss eher sagen, dass der Kompass bei längeren, steilen Anstiegen, wenn die Geschwindigkeit mal unter 10km/h sinkt, eher sehr empfindlich reagiert. Selbst kleinste Lenkerbewegungen (links/rechts, Wiegetritt, Wurzeln ausweichen/umfahren) setzt er recht gut um, vielleicht sogar zu gut (wünschte mir manchmal so ne Art "Dämpfer" in der Bewegung der Karte), denn die Karte richtet sich immer richtig in Fahrtrichtung aus, und das schnell. 

Abstürze hatte ich persönlich auch noch nicht. Lade aber auch nix in die Sigma Cloud sondern eher auf Strava und Komoot (was auch sehr gut und schnell funktioniert. Anschließend kommt meinen ROX 12.0 an meinem PC, um die gefahrene Tour ins DC zu laden. Beim abziehen dann nicht vergessen: "Gerät sicher entfernen" auswählen. Hat bisher immer geholfen und ich hatte nie Probleme.

Ich bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden mit dem Gerät. Vergleichen mit einem Edge1030 kann ich ihn leider nicht, niemand in meinem Umkreis hat diesen. Die meisten fahren mit nem Wahoo Element Bolt, oder den älteren Garmin 500er und 800er Serien draußen rum.


----------



## chd6 (7. April 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> ...Die Darstellung in der Auswertsoftware ( Data Center ) ist meiner Meinung nach unschlagbar gut und erheblich besser als bei GARMIN. Beim Hochladen gab es bei den 2 Tests keine Probleme.....



Ja, dem Data Center werde ich nachweinen, zumal es in beiden Systemen keine vernünftige Möglichkeit der Konvertierung gibt.

Hat Jemand eine Ahnung, wie man alle Aufzeichnungen zusammenführen könnte ?


----------



## a-x-e-l (8. April 2019)

Mein Rox wollte mich nun schon wieder neu kennen lernen, so wie zum ersten Mal am 1. April. Ich hoffe, es deutet nicht auf eine Demenz im Frühstadium hin. Diesmal hatte ich vorher nicht die Speicherkarte entnommen. Auf Wisch-Bewegungen kurz nach dem Hochfahren reagiert er etwas allergisch.


----------



## bikedoc66 (9. April 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Mein Rox wollte mich nun schon wieder neu kennen lernen, so wie zum ersten Mal am 1. April. Ich hoffe, es deutet nicht auf eine Demenz im Frühstadium hin. Diesmal hatte ich vorher nicht die Speicherkarte entnommen. Auf Wisch-Bewegungen kurz nach dem Hochfahren reagiert er etwas allergisch.


Habe das Problem auch schon mehrmals gehabt! Meine Erfahrung:
Nach dem Start warten bis der Rox ein GPS - Signal hat, danach ist das Problem nicht mehr aufgetreten.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (9. April 2019)

bikedoc66 schrieb:


> Nach dem Start warten bis der Rox ein GPS - Signal hat, danach ist das Problem nicht mehr aufgetreten.



Moin,
hatte ich eben auch grad wieder, aber nur Absturz ohne Demenz, nach dem Wischen.
Und es ist nur die Zeit X die hilft, GPS findet er in meiner Küche nicht, daran liegt es nicht, er braucht halt Zeit...

Btw, Zeit - mir fiel beiläufig auf, dass die Touren offenbar noch in der Winterzeit abgelegt werden - obwohl die Uhr vom Rox selbst den Übergang zur Sommerzeit geschafft hat - kann jemand das bestätigen ?!

Basstler


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. April 2019)

Nächster Vergleich: Workouts

Vorab noch eine Anmerkung zur Bedienung mit Handschuhen: Der ROX 12 lässt sich damit viel besser aks der Edge 1030 bedienen. Er reagiert sofort ohne dass man 2 Versuche benötigt 

Das Erstellen von Workouts ist auf dem ROX, dem Mobiltelefon, Tablet oder PC/Laptop sehr schnell und einfach möglich. Ein nachträgliches Verschieben hatte auf dem Mobiltelefon anfangs nicht funktioniert, lag aber an mir. Man muss warten bis eine schwarze Trennlinie erscheint, dann loslassen. Hat man den Dreh raus, geht es tadellos. Das Erstellen von Workouts ist bei SIGMA schön gelöst, bei GARMIN braucht es Geduld.

Bei beiden sind Intervalle definierbar aber beide können folgende Szenarien nicht abdecken: Komplexere Intervalle.

Angenommen man fährt sich 15 min. warm und legt dann einen 10sec. Sprint hin. Anschließend 3min aktive Pause, dann wieder 10 sec. Sprint. Das soll 10x wiederholt werden, dann X-Minuten weiter im Grundlagenbereich.

Das kann in beiden Tools einfach definiert werden.

Jetzt das Problem:

Phase1 - 15min. warmfahren ( funktioniert )

Phase 2 ( der komplette Block soll 5 x wiederholt werden )
2min. Kraftausdauerbelastung im sitzen
10sec maximal sprinten im Stehen
20 sec maximal im sitzen
5min Kraftausdauerbelastung
5min aktive Pause im Grundlagenbereich
......dann wieder bei 2min Kraftausdauerbelastung beginnen bis Wiederholungen abgeschlossen sind....

Phase 3:
20 min ausfahren im Grundlagenbereich.

Der komplette Block aus Phase 2 kann in beiden Tools nicht erstellt werden.

Weitere Unklarheit: Bei Garmin können die einzelnen Phasen manuell gestartet werden, was beim Übergang von Phase 1 auf Phase 2 Sinn macht da man nicht immer so genau am Startpunkt für das Intervalltraing ankommt.

Beim SIGMA hatte ich das auch definiert, nur könnte ich die Phase 2 nicht manuell starten. Mit welcher Taste soll das eingeleitet werden? Beim GARMIN ist es die Start-Taste. Beim ROX 12 konnte  ich drücken was ich wollte....nichts ist passiert. Er ist am Ende der Phase 1 hängen geblieben.

Leider wird dies in keinem Video erklärt, SIGMA hat mir bisher auch noch keine Antwort gegeben.

Die grafische Darstellung eines Workouts ist bei GARMIN hübscher als bei SIGMA, dafür ist die Übersichtlichkeit bei SIGMA besser.

Der Alarm beim ROX 12 ist angenehm dezent, das gefällt mir richtig gut. Bei Überschreitung des vorgegebenen Pulsbereiches würde mir ein „gelb“ Übergang von 5 Pulsschlägen gut gefallen. Er wechselt von „grün“ sofort auf „rot“.

Es wäre ebenfalls schön wenn bei Überschreitung der Vorgabe im breiten Darstellungsbalken der „Soll-Bereich“ eingeblendet würde. Platz genug wäre vorhanden.

Klar kennt man seine Bereiche, trotzdem wäre es ein netter Hinweis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (9. April 2019)

Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Moin,
> hatte ich eben auch grad wieder, aber nur Absturz ohne Demenz, nach dem Wischen.
> Und es ist nur die Zeit X die hilft, GPS findet er in meiner Küche nicht, daran liegt es nicht, er braucht halt Zeit...
> 
> ...



Bin gestern um 15 Uhr los, die App und das DC geben als Startzeit 16 Uhr an, also Sommerzeit +1h...seltsam.
Der ROX zeig die richtige Zeit an.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. April 2019)

App und DC geben auch bei mir eine um 1h zu späte Startzeit an.

Kann in der App manuell geändert werden.


----------



## a-x-e-l (9. April 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> App und DC geben auch bei mir eine um 1h zu späte Startzeit an.
> 
> Kann in der App manuell geändert werden.



Okay-ich bin blond. Ich finde nur die Fkt., um das Zeitformat 12/24h zu ändern, nicht die Zeit selbst. Android System.

Edit: Jetzt gefunden, nur in der Aktivität direkt, nicht generelle Zeiteinstellung


----------



## Basstler_Bln (9. April 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Bin gestern um 15 Uhr los, die App und das DC geben als Startzeit 16 Uhr an, also Sommerzeit +1h...seltsam.
> Der ROX zeig die richtige Zeit an.


Also bestätigt ...  
Das ist Winterzeit +2h -> Innovativ 

Mal gucken ob der Support irgendwann wieder aus der Deckung kommt.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. April 2019)

Meine Fragen / Nachfragen an den Service wurden jeweils innerhalb eines Tages beantwortet.

Zum manuellen wechseln der Phasen muss die rechte Taste länger gedrückt werden. Ist in der Kurzanleitung beschrieben, hatte es übersehen.


----------



## Speichenputzer (12. April 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> App und DC geben auch bei mir eine um 1h zu späte Startzeit an.
> 
> Kann in der App manuell geändert werden.



Ja leider nur in der Link App. Wird aber dann erstaunlicherweise bei einem Cloud Sync nicht mit übernommen, da im DC immer noch die "alte" Zeit steht!


Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Also bestätigt ...
> Das ist Winterzeit +2h -> Innovativ
> 
> Mal gucken ob der Support irgendwann wieder aus der Deckung kommt.



Mal wieder so ein seltsamer Bug vom ROX12. 
Strava Sync funktioniert ohne Probleme mit der Übernahme der auch im Gerät angezeigten Sommerzeit. Aber in der LINK App und im DC eben nicht.
Genauso ist es mit den im DC festgelegten Puls Intensitätszonen. Die muss man nochmals im Gerät festlegen, da sie bei einem Sync nicht aus dem DC übernommen werden.

Der Support ist schon wieder verdächtig lange in Deckung. Die "hirnen" vermutlich am nächsten Update. 
Oder vielleicht schon am ROX13-14?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. April 2019)

Also mir ist das Jacke wie Hose welche Startzeit angezeigt wird. 
Klar, es sollte korrekt funktionieren aber sooo wichtig ist das nicht.


----------



## Hans1959 (13. April 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Also mir ist das Jacke wie Hose welche Startzeit angezeigt wird.
> Klar, es sollte korrekt funktionieren aber sooo wichtig ist das nicht.


Ist klar das es nicht so wichtig ist ob die Startzeit richtig ist oder nicht,nur ein Gerät was 400€ gekostet hat und fast 1 Jahr auf dem Markt ist sollten alle Kinderkrankheiten beseitigt sein,da sollte es eigentlich keine Kompromisse geben.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (13. April 2019)

Selbst Sportwagen im 6-stelligen Bereich haben Kinderkrankheiten.

Ist schon ärgerlich. Lasse mir von solchen Details aber nicht den Spaß am Biken verderben und hoffe auf eine Korrektur beim nächsten Update.

Bei meinem OREGON 700 wurden mal die Kalorien nicht angezeigt. Obwohl völlig unwichtig hatte es mich mächtig geärgert. Bin mittlerweile viel entspannter geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (13. April 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Bei meinem OREGON 700 wurden mal die Kalorien nicht angezeigt.



Ist auch nur ein Pseudowert...nimm die Waage.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. April 2019)

Die Waage ärgert mich jeden Morgen. 

Da sind die Pseudo Kalorien Balsam für die Seele


----------



## Bleiplombe (15. April 2019)

Das neue Update ist raus, mal schauen ob die Kiste jetzt besser läuft


----------



## a-x-e-l (15. April 2019)

Bleiplombe schrieb:


> Das neue Update ist raus, mal schauen ob die Kiste jetzt besser läuft



Danke!


----------



## Bike_N_D (15. April 2019)

Update hat ohne Probleme funktioniert. Bis jetzt nur kurz nen Aussetzer mit Komoot gehabt bei der Synchronisation, hat erst nicht funktioniert, kurze Zeit später dann aber ohne Probleme.
Bis jetzt nix negatives zu vermelden. Wird die kommenden Tage zeigen, wenn wir uns damit raus begeben.


----------



## a-x-e-l (15. April 2019)

Update lief soweit problemlos durch. Habe mich auf eine nutzbare SD-Karte gefreut. XDSC mit 64 GB auf FAT32 formatiert mit AOMEI, alles i. O. Karte wird im ROX angezeigt, aber beim Kopieren vom Gerätespeicher auf die Card kommt eine Fehlermeldung. Die Karte ist eine SanDisc
und tut im PC einwandfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (16. April 2019)

Mit einer uralten 4GB Card hat es dann doch funktioniert. Der Link bzgl. getesteter Karten ist noch nicht hinterlegt.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (16. April 2019)

_'Pünktlich zum Start in die neue Bike Saison gibt es ein neues Update das ganz im Zeichen des E-Bikes steht.'


_
Update läuft - mal überraschen lassen ...


----------



## SIGMA-Support (16. April 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

da wart ihr wieder schneller wie wir bzgl. der Meldung für das neue Update:

Also kurz zusammengefasst:

Das neue Update ist da =)

Hier einmal der ChangeLog:



Integration E-Bike Kompatibilität zu SHIMANO STEPS und LEV (ANT+ Profil)
Kompatibilität ROTOR INPower
uSD Karten Lesefehler wurde behoben
Kompass Funktion wurde verbessert
Fehler bei STRAVA Live Segmente Synchronisation wurde behoben
Stabilität wurde verbessert

Wir haben den Fehler beim Lesen der uSD Karte beheben können. Ab sofort könnt ihr auch die uSD Karte als Speicher verwenden. Damit können folgende Daten auf die uSD-Karte gespeichert werden:

Aktivitäten
Workouts
Sportprofile
Tracks

*WICHTIG: Die genutzte uSD Karte sollte vorher als FAT32 formatiert werden! *


Alle genauen Informationen dazu auf unserer Website:
https://www.sigmasport.com/de/produkte/fahrrad-computer/gps/rox/rox-12-0/changelog

Wir wünschen euch eine gute Fahrt und eine schöne Woche.

Beste Grüße,

Euer SIGMA Sport Team


----------



## SIGMA-Support (16. April 2019)

Hallo nochmal,

hier einmal eine Übersicht der SD Karten die wir getestet haben:


AGFA microSDHC 4 GB
Kingston Micro SDHC 8GB Class 4
Lxsino 32GB 32G Ultra Micro SD HC Klasse 10
Samsung EVO Plus Micro SDHC 32GB bis zu 95MB/s, Class 10 U1 Speicherkarte
Samsung EVO SDHC 32GB Class 10 U1
SanDisk Ultra 16GB microSDHC Speicherkarte Class 10, U1, A1, FFP
SanDisk Ultra 32GB microSHDC Class 10 U1, A1
SanDisk Ultra 64GB microSHDC Class 10 U1, A1
SanDisk Ultra 128 GB microSHDC Class 10 U1, A1
Transcend TS16GUSDCU1 Class 10 Premium microSDHC 16GB Speicherkarte UHS-I
Transcend Class 10 Premium microSDHC 32GB Speicherkarte UHS-I
TPSON 32GB Micro SD Karte, Micro SDHC Speicherkarte Class 10 UHS-I
Verbatim 8Gb Adapter Klasse 10

Viel Spaß weiterhin mit dem ROX 12.0 SPORT.

Beste Grüße,

Euer SIGMA Sport Team


----------



## Diver765 (16. April 2019)

Hallo,

ich bin noch neu hier im Forum und auch eher ein Trecking Rad Fahrer, aber ich möchte trotzdem meine Erfahrung mit dem Rox 12 mitteilen.
Beim neuen Update ist positiv, daß sich die Karte nich mehr dreht, wenn man an einer Ampel stehen bleibt.
Das Navigieren hat sich dadurch erheblich verbessert.
Leider kann das Gerät meine 64GB Sandisk SD Karte immer noch nicht verarbeiten. - Trotz FAT32 formatierung.
Auch hätte ich mir sehr gewünscht, daß die Batterieanzeige in Prozent oben, neben oder statt, dem Batteriesymbol angezeigt wird.
Ansonsten muß man im Profil einen Platz sinnlos opfern.
Leider kann man immer noch nicht die Favoriten umbenennen, in größerer Anzahl zügig eingeben oder per PC auf den Rox12 übertragen.
Ich habe eine hübsche Liste von Favoriten, die ich gerne auf das neue Gerät übertragen hätte.
Ein weiterer Kritikpunkt betrifft die Profilverwaltung.
Ich habe zwei Räder und möchte sie getrennt verwalten.
Also habe ich zwei "CYC" Profile angelegt.
Im Hauptmenue kann man nicht unterscheiden, welcher davon aktuell ausgewählt ist und auch die Totalwerte werden zusammen gelegt.
Die einzige - unbefriedigende - Lösung ist es, eines davon z.b. als MTB oder Snwboard auszugeben.
Laut Sigma Hotline ist das bisher noch niemandem richtig aufgefallen.

Fazit : lange fürs Update gebraucht, aber noch verdammt viel zu tun.


----------



## StefanKra (17. April 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

leider finde ich bisher keine Antwort auf meine Fragen.

Ist es möglich eine Aufzeichnung zu pausieren, das Gerät auszumachen und beim nächsten Einschalten fortzusetzen?
Beim Rox 10 war das kein Problem.
Der Rox 12.0 fordert mich jedes mal vor dem auschalten des Gerätes zum speichern auf.

Ich pendel viel auf die Arbeit und möchte daher gerne eine durchgängige Aufzeichnung vom Tag haben ohne den Rox den ganzen Tag im Standbybetrieb zu halten.

Eine weitere Frage. Gibt es auch die Möglichkeit einfach einen Track ohne Routing nachzufahren? Ich bekomme beim Abfahren immer zwei Linien übereinander eingeblendet. Also die vom Track, als auch eine vom Routing.

Und findet sich im Inet vielleicht eine ausführliche Anleitung vom ROX? Das Miniblättchen von Sigma ist nicht sehr hilfreich.

Lieben Gruß an alle und guten Tritt

Stefan


----------



## Bike_N_D (17. April 2019)

StefanKra schrieb:


> Ist es möglich eine Aufzeichnung zu pausieren, das Gerät auszumachen und beim nächsten Einschalten fortzusetzen?



Hallo, 
schau mal hier auf dieser Seite. Unter dem Punkt: *How To Power Down When Riding Multi-day Rides *
Da ist es sehr schön erklärt. Versucht hab ich es selbst noch nicht.


----------



## Speichenputzer (17. April 2019)

Diver765 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin noch neu hier im Forum und auch eher ein Trecking Rad Fahrer, aber ich möchte trotzdem meine Erfahrung mit dem Rox 12 mitteilen.
> Beim neuen Update ist positiv, daß sich die Karte nich mehr dreht, wenn man an einer Ampel stehen bleibt.
> ...



Zum Thema mehrere Räder getrennt verwalten. Habe Sigma schon vor einiger Zeit darauf hingewiesen, dass das getrennte Verwalten von verschieden Rädern mit gleichem Profil offensichtlich nicht geht. Auch die fehlende Unterscheidung im Hauptmenü, welches Profil (mit jeweils vergebenem Name!!) angewählt ist, war schon damals ein Kritikpunkt von mir. Habe dann meine verschieden Räder für die getrennte Auswertung jeweils als seperaten Nutzer angelegt. Also wenn die Hotline sagt, das wäre noch niemand richtig aufgefallen.......!?



Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Hallo,
> schau mal hier auf dieser Seite. Unter dem Punkt: *How To Power Down When Riding Multi-day Rides *
> Da ist es sehr schön erklärt. Versucht hab ich es selbst noch nicht.



Danke erst einmal für den Link auf die wirklich hilfreiche ( und mal wieder englischsprachige) Seite!

Wenn Sigma sich mal dazu hinreissen lassen würde endlich eine vernünftige Produktdokumentation zu publizieren, bräuchte es solche Hinweise nicht.

Werde gleich das aktuelle Update installieren. Ich bin ja so gespannt......!


----------



## Daniele-B (18. April 2019)

Diver765 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin noch neu hier im Forum und auch eher ein Trecking Rad Fahrer, aber ich möchte trotzdem meine Erfahrung mit dem Rox 12 mitteilen.
> Beim neuen Update ist positiv, daß sich die Karte nich mehr dreht, wenn man an einer Ampel stehen bleibt.
> ...



Hi, 
Findest Du das so störend wenn Du das MTB-, oder BMX- oder ein anderes Symbol als Sportprofil für Dein zweites Rad auswählst? Du kannst dann doch das Profil umbenennen (z.B. Rad-Name) und dann alles in den Einstellungen innerhalb des Sportprofils an CYC und Dein Rad anpassen.


----------



## Diver765 (19. April 2019)

Nein, wenn es nur das Icon ist, eigentlich nicht.
Hoffentlich hat das keine anderen Auswirkungen.
In dem Routing oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radheinz (19. April 2019)

Diver765 schrieb:


> Nein, wenn es nur das Icon ist, eigentlich nicht.
> Hoffentlich hat das keine anderen Auswirkungen.
> In dem Routing oder so.



 Das Routing kann man ja einstellen.


----------



## mcbandit59 (19. April 2019)

Zum neuen Update: ich stehe vor der Entscheidung einen Rox 12 zu kaufen. Da ich ein E-Mtb Husqvbarna MC7 fahre ist mir die Verbindung mit dem Schimano Steps e8000 sehr wichtig. Verbindet sich der Rox 12 nach dem Update ohne weiteres mit meinem Steps e8000?
Das Husqvarna hat einen Snake-Akku verbaut. Ist das ein Problem?


----------



## torwaerter (20. April 2019)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15857138"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Stabilität wurde verbessert


Mit großer Freude und Erwartung habe ich das neue Update installiert. Endlich gibt uns Sigma ein stabil funktionierendes Gerät in die Hand. Hat zwar gut 10 Monate nach dem Verkaufsstart gedauert aber ich will ja nicht kleinlich sein... Also Update laden und los. Und dann? Wut, Frustration Enttäuschung ..... Schon bei der zweiten Aktivität und dem Aufrufen des Sportprofils macht der Rox 12 2x! einen Reboot. Ich dachte die Stabilität sollte verbessert worden sein. Es macht wenig Sinn mehr oder weniger sinnvolle neue Funktionen zu implementieren, wenn man kein stabil funktionierendes Gerät hat. Okay zugegeben, der Kompass funktioniert jetzt deutlich besser und die SD kann man nutzen. Scheint ja auch notwendig zu sein, somit hat man zumindest die Karten und Daten zur Verfügung, wenn der Rox mal wieder "irgendwo im nirgendwo" einen Blackout mit Komplettdatenverlust hat. Lieber Sigma Support, ist das einfach Unvermögen oder Ignoranz?


----------



## a-x-e-l (20. April 2019)

torwaerter schrieb:


> und die SD kann man nutzen. Scheint ja auch notwendig zu sein, somit hat man zumindest die Karten und Daten zur Verfügung, wenn der Rox mal wieder "irgendwo im nirgendwo" einen Blackout mit Komplettdatenverlust hat. Lieber Sigma Support, ist das einfach Unvermögen oder Ignoranz?



Leider ist das ein Trugschluss. Die Karten werden, warum auch immer, nicht ausgelagert. Vermutlich wg. zu erwartender Performance Probleme während des Navigierens.


----------



## andikue (21. April 2019)

@SIGMA-Support: Ist eigentlich in der Software des Rox12 eine Art Crashreport integriert, der dann bei aktiver WLAN Verbindung eine Logdatei an euch übermittelt? So dass ihr von den Bugs/Crashes profitiert und die Software stabiler machen könnt?

Der Kontrast des Displays ist bei Schatten und seitlicher Sonneneinstrahlung doch noch sehr blass - vor allem die Farbdarstellung. Ich wünsche mir nach wie vor eine Schwarz-Weiss-Kartendarstellung als Option, die der Nutzer des Rox12 wählen kann und entscheiden kann ob er die Karte Farbe oder Mono haben möchte. Optimal wäre es eine Karten-Kachel, die so zu belegt werden kann. Ich bin mir sicher, dass sich dies andere User ebenfalls wünschen.


----------



## rpitz (22. April 2019)

Leute, ich glaube ich bin zu blöd für diese eigenartige Form der "Cloud-Integration" von Sigma. Wie ist die Dropbox-Anbindung bitte zu verstehen? Der ROX schiebt zwar seinen eigenen Aufzeichnungen brav in den Ordner \Apps\SigmaSport\ROX12, aber natürlich in seinem generischen, binären FIT Format. Warum auch immer - die bekomme ich ohnehin im Datacenter, und dort kann ich damit sogar was anfangen.

Update: Immerhin, mein "CompeGPS Land Premium" am PC, mit dem ich seit 9 Jahren alle Touren plane und verwalte, kann die FIT auch lesen. Schön.

Aber das wars auch schon. Anzeigen von der Dropbox tut der ROX nichts, weder unter Hauptmenü/Dropbox, noch unter "Navigation", noch unter "Tracks".

@SIGMA-Support : wie/wo muss ich Tracks (bevorzugt als GPX) in die Dropbox legen, damit ich sie unterwegs am ROX auch sehe bzw. verwenden kann?!?


----------



## Bike_N_D (22. April 2019)

Heute hat es mich auch mal erwischt,
ROX12 gestartet wie immer (Ich schalte ihn immer komplett aus). Zuerst nichts bei gedacht, Rox 12 startet, piept zur Begrüßung und weiter nix, Bild wird dunkel. Gewartet, nix passierte. Noch mal "eingeschalten" (langes drücken der ein/aus Taste), Startet wieder, Piept zur Begrüßung....nix....
Dann ins Recovery gestartet, Cache geleehrt, Gerät neu gestartet -> Piept, und ich musste meine Daten wieder eingeben, Name, Gewicht, Größe....
Dann auf dem "Startbildschirm" unter Sportprofile plötzlich die originalen Profile alle Doppelt, alle nach meinem eigenem MTB Profil nochmals aufgelistet. Hab die dann einfach gelöscht.
Es ging dann wieder, aber schon etwas ärgerlich, wollte eigentlich nur meinen Speedsensor testen, da ich Batterie gewechselt hatte. Na ja, hat halt etwas länger gedauert als gedacht wegen "Startschwierigkeiten" 
Kurze Testfahrt im Anschluss hat gezeigt, dass alles funktioniert wie gewohnt.
Aber lt. letztem Changelog sollte ja die Stabilität verbessert worden sein, nun, vor dem Update hatte ich die Probleme nicht.


----------



## Speichenputzer (23. April 2019)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Heute hat es mich auch mal erwischt,
> ROX12 gestartet wie immer (Ich schalte ihn immer komplett aus). Zuerst nichts bei gedacht, Rox 12 startet, piept zur Begrüßung und weiter nix, Bild wird dunkel. Gewartet, nix passierte. Noch mal "eingeschalten" (langes drücken der ein/aus Taste), Startet wieder, Piept zur Begrüßung....nix....
> Dann ins Recovery gestartet, Cache geleehrt, Gerät neu gestartet -> Piept, und ich musste meine Daten wieder eingeben, Name, Gewicht, Größe....
> Dann auf dem "Startbildschirm" unter Sportprofile plötzlich die originalen Profile alle Doppelt, alle nach meinem eigenem MTB Profil nochmals aufgelistet. Hab die dann einfach gelöscht.
> ...



Ja auch mich hat es auch nach dem Update schon mehrfach erwischt. 
Auch beim Übertragen der Tracks auf die von Sigma freigegebene SD Karte hängt sich das Gerät auf und benötigt einen Start im Recovery Modus. 
Na dann warten wir mal auf das nächste Update zur Stabilitätsverbesserung!


----------



## Hausmeista (24. April 2019)

Hallo zusammen 

Nachdem ich nun ein Trainingslager in Mallorca hinter mir habe und den ROX12 ausgiebig auf 820km testen konnte möchte ich mal ein Fazit bzw. Anregungen für Verbesserungen abgeben.

Am Tag der Anreise (13.4.2019) habe ich das neueste Update installiert.

Positiv: Der Rox12 lief in dieser Woche ohne größere Störungen oder Abstürze.

Kritikpunkte: Ich finde nach wie vor die Darstellung Verbesserungswürdig.

Die Schriftgröße oder Schriftart könnte verbessert werden um die Textfelder besser auszufüllen. Hier tat ich mich manchmal schwer bei Sonne etwas zu erkennen, auch über die Farben in der Karte sollte sich Sigma mal Gedanken machen. Zb die Pfeile die die Fahrtrichtung der Route anzeigen, sehr sinnvoll aber optisch verbesserbar.

Die Akkuanzeige sollte unbedingt wieder den Füllstand in Prozent anzeigen.

Sobald man von der Route abweicht, weil ein Weg nicht befahrbar ist (oder gar nicht existiert!) saugt der Rox wahnsinnig viel Energie. Hätte ich keine Powerbank dabeigehabt, wäre der Rox teilweise schon nach 4 Stunden leer gewesen! Auch das ewige Gepiepse sobald man auch nur minimal von der Route abweicht (zb auf dem Radweg fährt statt auf der daneben befindlichen Straße) nervt ohne Ende. Die Einstellung, dass ich nur diese Töne abstellen kann, habe ich nicht gefunden. Ich habe die Funktion „Routenführung unterbrechen“ oder „Route in 1/2/5/10km wieder aufnehmen“ bzw Routenpunkt in so und so viel km suchen“ vermisst. Ich hätte dem Rox gerne gesagt das die Route die er hier vorschlägt nicht befahrbar ist oder überhaupt nicht existiert…. „Alternative für 1/2/5/10 km finden…“

Ich würde mir eine Standby Anzeige wünschen die das Display nur bei Abbiegehinweisen anschaltet und dann wieder automatisch abdunkelt. Würde vermutlich auch sehr viel Energie sparen.

Und was um Himmelswillen hat sich Sigma bei dem Lenkerdurchmesser des Auslegerhalters der nach vorne geht nur gedacht!?!? Was soll ich mit 35mm Durchmesser machen, wenn 99% aller Rennrad und MTB Lenker 31,8mm haben! Bitte bietet hier einen Austausch an! Und dann legt ihr noch nicht mal einen Distanzadapter dazu. Ich habe zigmal den Halter mit Lenkerbandabschnitten provisorischen immer wieder ausrichten müssen.

In Gegenden in denen ich mich überhaupt nicht auskenne, fahre ich mit der größten Kartendarstellung. Die Abbiegehinweise sollten teilweise früher (oder besser noch, zeitlich einstellbar) sein. Übersichtlich wäre eine kleinere Darstellung jedoch finde ich den Autozoom (grundsätzlich super!) zu träge /langsam. Wenn wir mit höheren Geschwindigkeiten unterwegs waren sind wir einige male an den Abzweigungen vorbei geschossen…

Vielleicht wäre auch eine wechselnde Darstellung möglich die alle 10 Sekunden oder 1mal in der Minute für ein paar Sekunden die Strecke verkleinert oder vergrößert…    

Warum kann der ROX 12 nicht mehrere WLAN Netze verwalten. Jedes Mal wenn ich ein anderes (allerdings schon bekanntes Netz) nutze, muss ich dies manuell auswählen! Verstehe ich irgendwie nicht!?  


Ich habe den Schritt vom ROX10 zum ROX12 nicht bereut der Rox 10 war schon sehr gut und extrem zuverlässig. Energietechnisch kann der Rox 12 dem 10 aber nicht das Wasser reichen (auch irgendwie nachvollziehbar, Farbiges Display usw…) hier kann aber sicher noch etwas optimiert werden. Ich würde mich freuen wenn Sigma einige meiner Punkte verbessern oder umsetzen könnte... 


sportliche Grüße

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diver765 (24. April 2019)

Hallo,

ich stimme den Verbesserungsvorschlägen in vollem Umfang zu und habe noch Weitere.
Ich lasse mich öfters in der Stadt navigieren.
Da sagt dann der Rox ich solle rechts abbiegen.
Da sind aber vieleicht 3 Straßen und wegen des dicken Pfeiles kann ich die Richtige nicht zuverlässig identifizieren.
Ich finde, da sollte er den Namen der richtigen Straße nennen und extrem nahe heranzoomen.
Oft friert er direkt nach dem Hochfahren ein und startet automatisch ein zweites Mal.
Da er danach gut funktioniert ist es OK aber Stabilität ist etwas anderes.
Weit schlimmer noch finde ich die Favoriten Verwaltung - bzw das Fehlen derselben.
Kein Umbenennen, keine bequeme Eingabe oder Import von Favoriten, u.s.w.
Natürlich hoffe ich auf Besserung, denn Garmin kann das auch.
Ich bin auch der Meinung Sigma sollte sich erst auf die Verbesserung vorhandener Features konzentrieren, bevor sie darüber nachdenken neue Funktionen einzubauen.

Viele Grüße,
Alexander


----------



## Bike_N_D (24. April 2019)

@SIGMA-Support : Kurze Frage: Wenn ich im DataCenter die Aktivitäten vom Rox 12 importiert habe, bleiben diese ja auf dem Rox 12 erhalten. Wenn ich diese nun lösche, da sie ja im DataCenter vorhanden sind, verliere ich dann die ganze Statistik ebenso (Anzahl der Fahrten, Gesamthöhenmeter, Schnellste Fahrt, Längste Fahrt.....)?

Danke

p.s. Ein automatischer Wechsel der Kartendarstellung von Tag zu Nacht wäre vielleicht auch noch sinnvoll.


----------



## Diver765 (24. April 2019)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support : Kurze Frage: Wenn ich im DataCenter die Aktivitäten vom Rox 12 importiert habe, bleiben diese ja auf dem Rox 12 erhalten. Wenn ich diese nun lösche, da sie ja im DataCenter vorhanden sind, verliere ich dann die ganze Statistik ebenso (Anzahl der Fahrten, Gesamthöhenmeter, Schnellste Fahrt, Längste Fahrt.....)?
> 
> Ich habe das gerade gemacht und die Statistik blieb erhalten.


----------



## Diver765 (24. April 2019)

Da ist mir gerade etwas aufgefallen :
Während der Navigation erscheinen einige Menuepunkte.
"500m blockieren" , "Wegpunkt überspringen" und Vorherhgehende Wegpunkt".
Könnte man damit vieleicht einen gesperrten Weg umgehen oder so ?


----------



## DerLordDE (24. April 2019)

@SIGMA-Support Leider funktioniert die Daten-Seite über die Anstiege seit dem letzten Update nicht mehr richtig. Ich plane meine Routen grundsätzlich mit Komoot. Meine zwei letzten Touren habe ich dann bei KM 78 (nach Absturz des Gerätes! Routenführung wurde beendet und die Landkarte war nicht mehr sichtbar. Es wurden umplausible Höhenangaben angezeigt.) und bei KM 3 (Kein anderer Parkplatz gefunden) begonnen. Es scheint dann das Anstiegsprofil ab Start angezeigt zu werden. Somit werden die falschen Steigungen angezeigt. Beispiel: Auf der zweiten Tour gab es bei KM 6 einen fetten Anstieg. Da ich aber KM 3 gestartet bin, zeigte mir das Gerät eine flache Strecke an.

Dies ist ein reproduzierbares Verhalten. Und ja: Ich kenne die neue Zoom-Funktion bei Steigungen.

P.S. Die neue Anstiegsfunktion bei den Garmin-Geräten ist sehr cool. Auch das Garmin Edge 1030 bekommt diese Funktion. wie sieht es mit dem Rox 12 aus?


----------



## chd6 (24. April 2019)

DerLordDE schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support
> 
> P.S. Die neue Anstiegsfunktion bei den Garmin-Geräten ist sehr cool. Auch das Garmin Edge 1030 bekommt diese Funktion. wie sieht es mit dem Rox 12 aus?



Habe auch den 1030. Welche neue Anstiegsfunktion??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerLordDE (25. April 2019)

chd6 schrieb:


> Habe auch den 1030. Welche neue Anstiegsfunktion??


Sie kommt mit dem nächsten Update. Es werden alle neuen Funktionen des Garmin Edge 530 und Garmin Edge 830 auf den Garmin Edge 1030 übertragen.


----------



## Hans1959 (25. April 2019)

Ist das jetzt auch ein Garmin Forum?


----------



## Kremaldo (25. April 2019)

Hans1959 schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt auch ein Garmin Forum?


Dem Kommentar kann ich nur zustimmen.  Die permanenten Hinweise mancher user auf das perfekte und fehlerfreie Schweizer Konkurrenzprodukt nerven seit langem.


----------



## chd6 (25. April 2019)

Man wird doch noch über den Tellerrand gucken dürfen


----------



## Kremaldo (25. April 2019)

chd6 schrieb:


> Man wird doch noch über den Tellerrand gucken dürfen


Prima Vorschlag, gucken wir doch mal über den Tellerrand: Ich verfolge regelmäßig auf mtb-news auch die Einträge beim Garmin 1030. Hier gibt´s in den letzten Wochen vermehrt Meldungen wegen massiver Probleme beim Display, immer wieder Rückmeldungen wegen des lahmen Prozessors, der bei der Routenberechnung scheinbar quälende Minuten braucht. Seltsamerweise habe ich hier noch nie einen einzigen Eintrag gelesen, der da lautet: Das hat Sigma mit dem Rox12 aber besser gelöst. Die perfekt funktionierende eierlegende Wollmilchsau im Bereich der Sportnavis gibt´s bisher (noch) nicht. Es gibt mit Sicherheit bei beiden Geräten genügend Verbesserungspotential, die Berichterstattung hierzu finde ich aber alles andere als ausgewogen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (25. April 2019)

Kremaldo schrieb:


> .....der bei der Routenberechnung scheinbar quälende Minuten braucht. Seltsamerweise habe ich hier noch nie einen einzigen Eintrag gelesen, der da lautet: Das hat der SIGMA besser gelöst...



Doch - schau nach, am 07.04.


----------



## rpitz (25. April 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Doch - schau nach, am 07.04.


?? Normalerweise erkenne ich Sarkasmus, wenn ich ihn sehe. Haben die "drüben" so eine eifrige Moderation, oder hab ich im falschen Fred geschaut?


----------



## pacechris (25. April 2019)

rpitz schrieb:


> ?? Normalerweise erkenne ich Sarkasmus, wenn ich ihn sehe. Haben die "drüben" so eine eifrige Moderation, oder hab ich im falschen Fred geschaut?



Ja und nein, war etwas missverständlich. Er meinte hier im Forum am 7.04


----------



## Fembria (25. April 2019)

Kann man beim ROX 12 die Sommer-/Winterzeit einstellen? Uhrzeit im Gerät wird richtig angezeigt, die Startzeit im Data-Center zeigt 1 Std. später an.
Habe den ROX neu und heute wollte ich Stravasegmente testen---auf dem Gerät sind sie und aktiviert auch --bekam aber keinen Hinweis.

Gruß

Jochen


----------



## Basstler_Bln (26. April 2019)

Fembria schrieb:


> Kann man beim ROX 12 die Sommer-/Winterzeit einstellen? Uhrzeit im Gerät wird richtig angezeigt, die Startzeit im Data-Center zeigt 1 Std. später an.



Wenn es nur Sommer- vs Winterzeit wäre ... -> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sigma-gps-rox-12-0-sport.873469/page-28#post-15845404


Grüße ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speichenputzer (26. April 2019)

Kremaldo schrieb:


> Prima Vorschlag, gucken wir doch mal über den Tellerrand: Ich verfolge regelmäßig auf mtb-news auch die Einträge beim Garmin 1030. Hier gibt´s in den letzten Wochen vermehrt Meldungen wegen massiver Probleme beim Display, immer wieder Rückmeldungen wegen des lahmen Prozessors, der bei der Routenberechnung scheinbar quälende Minuten braucht. Seltsamerweise habe ich hier noch nie einen einzigen Eintrag gelesen, der da lautet: Das hat Sigma mit dem Rox12 aber besser gelöst. Die perfekt funktionierende eierlegende Wollmilchsau im Bereich der Sportnavis gibt´s bisher (noch) nicht. Es gibt mit Sicherheit bei beiden Geräten genügend Verbesserungspotential, die Berichterstattung hierzu finde ich aber alles andere als ausgewogen.



Habe jetzt beim Fahren mit anderen Garminbesitzern in Malle gemerkt, dass die Berechnung vom Rox im Vergleich mit Garmin wirklich schneller ist. Wurde allerdings auch hier im Forum schon so kommuniziert! 
Leider gibt es da ein paar "Basics" die einfach nicht zu aktzeptieren sind, wie z.B. Probleme beim (ewigen) Hochlauf des Gerätes mit teilweisem Absturz und wiederholtem Neustart bzw. Reboot. Auch mit dem aktuellen Update bin ich nach dem Einschalten bzw. Hochlauf  jedesmal gespannt ob er "durchläuft". . Berührungen oder Bewegungen mag er beim Hochlauf gar nicht!
Um Zeit und Nerven zu sparen, schalte ich ihn mittlerweile schon ein bevor ich mich umziehe!
Auch das Übertragen von Daten auf die mittlerweile "aufgemachte" SD Karte (freigegebenes Produkt d. Sigma!!) führte jedesmal zu einem Absturz mit notwendigem Android Reboot. 



Fembria schrieb:


> Kann man beim ROX 12 die Sommer-/Winterzeit einstellen? Uhrzeit im Gerät wird richtig angezeigt, die Startzeit im Data-Center zeigt 1 Std. später an.
> Habe den ROX neu und heute wollte ich Stravasegmente testen---auf dem Gerät sind sie und aktiviert auch --bekam aber keinen Hinweis.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Gibts nicht. Geht über WLAN!
Problem Uhrzeit im DC wurde auch schon hier im Forum besprochen. Antwort Sigma steht noch aus


----------



## Basstler_Bln (26. April 2019)

Speichenputzer schrieb:


> Um Zeit und Nerven zu sparen, schalte ich ihn mittlerweile schon ein bevor ich mich umziehe!



+1


----------



## a-x-e-l (26. April 2019)

Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> +1



+2


----------



## Deleted 48245 (26. April 2019)

Hatte bisher noch keine Probleme mit Abstürzen oder ähnlichem   Toi toi toi.

Kann es sein dass es nur Geräte mit SD Karte betrifft?

Klar, das soll auch mit den Karten funktionieren ....


----------



## Fembria (27. April 2019)

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, das ich bei einer Tour micro Aussetzer der Herzfrequenz- und Powermetermessung habe. Das sind nicht viele, vielleicht 3-4 / Std, hatte / habe ich jedoch bei ROX 10 nie gehabt. Beim ROX 10 habe ich nur alle 2 sec. aufgezeichnet  -- vielleicht ist das ein Grund?
Zum ROX 12, dieser zeichnet Daten jede sec. auf  --- braucht man das?  Kostet die Verarbeitung der Daten nicht auch Leistung ( Batterie )?


----------



## Scott930 (27. April 2019)

Das Problem mit den Aussetzern habe ich auch.Am Donnerstag hatte ich einen klp.Absturz irgendwann hatte ich den Rox wieder am laufen bis auf die Sportprofile war alles weg.Freue mich schon auf die Euro Bike in Friedrichshafen ob sich Sigma auch schon darauf freut.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (27. April 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Kann es sein dass es nur Geräte mit SD Karte betrifft?


Naja, nö ... hab keine SD Karte drin 



Fembria schrieb:


> Kostet die Verarbeitung der Daten nicht auch Leistung ( Batterie )?


Bestimmt, wird aber bei dem Rox 12 mit Android im Hintergrund, kaum auffallen da ist das Betriebssystem schon mehr mit sich selber beschäftigt.

Bzgl. der 'Micro Aussetzer' - kenne ich soweit nicht, eben auch eine aktuelle Tour überprüft, keine Aussetzer !
HR über Sigma Sensor (der 'alte' vom Rox 10, ohne BT) + Power über Stages Kurbel, beide Batterien frisch.


----------



## Scott930 (27. April 2019)

Ich benutze auch den Herzsensor von Rox 10.Ich benutze zusätzlich zum 12er noch den 11er weil die Auswertung über DC besser ist.Dort gibt es keine Aussetzer bei der Herzfrequenz.Eigentlich sollte jeder Benutzer vom 12er ein Schmerzensgeld bekommen.


----------



## a-x-e-l (27. April 2019)

Ich habe auf jeder Tour Aussetzer im Sekundenbereich und dann zeitgleich von allen Sensoren, d.h. Speed, Cadenz und Power. Immer nur
für einige Sekunden. Oft an der gleichen Stelle aber auch dort nicht immer. Auch seit dem FW Update reagiert der ROX weiterhin empfindlich auf Streicheleinheiten nach dem Einschalten. Vorgestern hat er beim Speichern des Trainings ein rotes Fenster eingeblendet und gemeldet, dass eine App nicht reagiert und ob ich abbrechen oder warten möchte. Das Training wurde aber gespeichert. Ich nutze seit dem Update die SD Card als Ablageort für Trainingseinheiten. Die Kartendreher sind beseitigt. Sigma, danke dafür. Ich wünsche mir, dass es weitergeht, denn
es gibt noch einige Baustellen. Das Gerät ist nutzbar aber ich habe nicht das Vertrauen, wie ich es beim Edge 800 hatte. In drei Wochen ist ein Marathon. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fembria (27. April 2019)

Heute eine 3 Std Tour gefahren. Die Strava-Segmente funktionierten heute einwandfrei. Hatte die mal alle gelöscht und neu übertragen. Vielleicht hatte ich beim ersten Mal auch einen Haken vergessen zu setzten  -- egal funktioniert einwandfrei.
Ziemlich viel den Touchscreen während der Fahrt benutzt --keine Probleme lief einwandfrei.
Der Fehler mit der Zeit scheint vom Datacenter zu kommen, die Daten heute direkt vom ROX an Strava übertragen --alles ok!
Habe hier im ländlichen Bereich auch keine Probleme mit der Kartenansicht, die Abbiegehinweise stimmten auch alle.
Bereue es bis jetzt nicht den ROX 12 gekauft zu haben. Andere Hersteller kochen auch nur mit Wasser und wie man an den Updates erkennt, bemüht sich Sigma nachzubessern.


----------



## chd6 (27. April 2019)

Also Manches an Kritik hier empfinde ich schon als ziemlich kleinlich, wenn nicht abgehoben. Wenigstens stellt sich Sigma der Diskussion, was man bei Garmin nicht behaupten kann. Dass sie aber nicht auf jeden Pups reagieren können, finde ich verständlich.

Nachdem Sigma das Kompassproblem lange nicht in den Griff bekam, habe ich mir noch den Garmin 1030 geholt und bin somit in der glücklichen Lage, beide Systeme subjektiv vergleichen zu können. Scheint nicht so leicht zu sein, so kleine Systeme fehlerfrei zu bekommen.

Fehlerfrei sind beide nicht. Beide hatten Sensorenausfälle, beide sind schon abgestürzt. Der Garmin gab z.B. mal dauerhaft die Navigation auf, nur weil vom Track 20 Meter abgewichen wurde, beim Sigma die beschriebenen Probleme beim Hochfahren, bei mir aber selten. Wenn ich die Macke des Geräts aber kenne, berückichtige ich sie halt und schalte ihn 2 Min. früher ein.

Seit das Kompassproblem de ROX 12 gelöst scheint, hat er für mich ein klares Alleinstellungsmerkmal: Er hat einen elektronischen Kampass, der mit minimalen Abwechungen jetzt auch funktioniert. Dazu ein wesentlich besser berührungsempfindliches Display, seitliche Tasten und übersichtlichere Bedienstruktur, wenn auch nicht im Umfang des 1030.

Ob der für mich teilweise überfrachteten Funktionsumfang des 1030 gebraucht wird, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Für mich sind Navigation und Datenaufzeichnung die entscheidenden Kriterien und deshalb tendiere ich mittlerweile wieder zum Rox 12, nicht zuletzt auch wegen der meiner Ansicht nach wesentlich besseren Softwarelösungen mit Sigmalink und Datacenter.

Was dem Rox 12 wirklich fehlt ist eine vernünftige Bedienungsanleitung, dann wären etliche Forenbeiträge hier obsolet.

Nochmals: Alles meine subjektive Meinung nach direktem Vergleich.


----------



## a-x-e-l (27. April 2019)

chd6 schrieb:


> ....... Was dem Rox 12 wirklich fehlt ist eine vernünftige Bedienungsanleitung, dann wären etliche Forenbeiträge hier obsolet.
> 
> Nochmals: Alles meine subjektive Meinung nach direktem Vergleich.



Na, du bist aber zahm geworden...

Die Probleme werden ja nicht durch eine Bedienungsanleitung gelöst. Oder sollte Sigma schreiben: 

Nach dem Einschalten lassen sie dem Rox bitte fünf Minuten seine Ruhe bis Android und die Apps bereit sind, ihre zärtlichen Streicheleinheiten entgegen zu nehmen.

Bitte erschrecken sie nicht, wenn ihr Puls nicht mehr angezeigt wird. Sie sind nicht tot, sondern die ANT+ Signale werden gestört oder der ROX hat gerade etwas wichtigeres zu tun, als Daten zu empfangen.


----------



## chd6 (27. April 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Na, du bist aber zahm geworden...



Ja klar, bin jetzt bezahlter Influenzer 

Im Ernst: Woanders ist´s auch nicht besser.

Zur Bedienungsanleitung schrieb ich doch: _.....wären etliche Forenbeiträge hier obsolet......._ nicht Alle.

Was der Rox12 zum hochfahren braucht, benötigt der 1030 zur Routenberechnung.

Hatte auch immer wieder Ausfälle bei der HV Messung. Seit ich den Brustgurt höher trage, bei beiden Systemen keine mehr. Andere Ausfälle kommen bei beiden Systemen kurzzeitig vor.

Abhilfe wären kabelgebundene Sensoren, aber wer will sich schon jedes Mal beim Absteigen vom Rad abstöpseln.


----------



## a-x-e-l (28. April 2019)

Ich nutze das Gerät seit 10 Monaten und wenn es funktioniert, ist es auch schon gut nutzbar. Navigation ist viel besser geworden und auch das Kompass Problem gelöst.

Meine persönlichen Top 3 Baustellen:

Ich hatte einmal einen kompletten Kartenverlust und zweimal einen Verlust der pers. Einstellungen. Die SD-Card hilft hier immer noch nicht. Es bleibt beim Einschalten immer der kleine Kitzel, ob er durchläuft oder mehrfach bootet. Es sollte möglich sein, Karten als Backup auf der SD-Card in den internen Speicher zu schieben, pers. Einstellungen dto. War aber noch mit der Vorgänger FW.

Eigene POI mit eindeutigen Namen gehen nicht.

Kartenkontrast ist immer noch nicht gut für die Navigation, weil zu blass. Mit Hintergrundbeleuchtung ist es besser aber dann wird es eng
mit Laufzeit von 10 h. In drei Wochen weiß ich mehr.

Meine sonstigen Peanuts:

Dass bei Regenfahrten schon nach einigen km die Bohrung für die barometrische Höhenmessung dicht ist und zwar bisher reproduzierbar, ist ärgerlich aber ja.....

Keine eigenen OSM Karten, d.h. Abhängigkeit


----------



## Basstler_Bln (29. April 2019)

Eben wieder / immer noch :

Streicheln kurz nach dem Hochfahren verboten !!11!
Zuwiderhandlungen werden mit mindestens einem Reboot quittiert 

Stand : Update April 2019
---
Feature Request für das Data Center :
Könnte ich gerade gebrauchen, eine Möglichkeit angelegte Tracks zu kopieren.
Warum:
Um verschieden Routen mit stehts der selben Anfahrt ablegen zu können.

Aktueller 'Würkaround':
Reimport des Tracks im Editor oder unterwegs die Touren wechseln (Erst Anfahrt dann Tour x)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (30. April 2019)

Während der Tour heute: Nach 18 km wollte ich zur nächsten Datenseite wischen -> Neustart -> Keine Sensoren gefunden ->
Runtergefahren -> Start -> Alle Sensoren bis auf Speed immer wieder da, ständig Start -Stop -Start -Stop-Meldung. Alles ohne anzuhalten, evtl. mag der ROX erst mal in Ruhe aufwachen, bevor die Sensoren Daten liefern?? Nach dem dritten Neustart und Start des Trainings nach einer Minute des Hochfahrens waren alle Sensoren aktiv. Leider fehlte dann die Frankreichkarte....ich war dort unterwegs. Über die Grenze rüber ->Deutschlandkarte war da. Vertrauensbildende Maßnahmen sehen anders aus....


----------



## Basstler_Bln (30. April 2019)

@a-x-e-l 
 
Zunehmend glaub ich an einen sozialen Feldversuch, es gibt normale Rox 12 und ein paar mit fiesen Macken.
Bei den Letzteren wird dann über die Sensoren ermittelt, wie weit und wie kräftig sie in die Wildnis geworfen wurden...


----------



## sparifangal (30. April 2019)

Hi,
Kann man mit dem Rox auch ein Track ohne Routing abfahren, so wie beim Polar V650?
Also nur den Track als rote Linie, ohne Abbiegehinweise?

Danke,
Christian


----------



## rpitz (30. April 2019)

Hmm. Ich habe meinen ROX 12 erst seit zwei Wochen oder so und bin nicht der täglich 100km abspulende Hardcore-User. 

Was bisher geschah: 

Ich habe das Gerät bisher auf zwei Fahrrädern mit drei unterschiedlichen Sportart-Profilen verwendet, 
sowohl nur aufzeichnend als auch navigierend (allerdings auf bekanntem Terrain zum Kennenlernen). 
Nutzung erfolgte mit und ohne Pulsgurt. Der mitgelieferte "R1 Duo Comfortex +" liefert übrigens auf Wunsch die Pulsdaten auch gleichzeitig via ANT+ an den ROX und BT ans Handy!) 
sowie mit und ohne dem Speed/Kadenzsensor "R2 duo". 
Die Kartendarstellung hat noch Luft nach oben, mit Altersweitsichtigkeit ist man mehr am Raten und Fühlen als am Erkennen ;-) Helligkeit zwischen 70 und 100%, Auto-Dim ist aus. In der Nacht hilft der Nachtmodus (Überraschung), eine wahlweise automatische Aktivierung nach Uhrzeit (Sonnenuntergang ist ja bekannt!) wäre hilfreich. Die Abbiegepfeile sind gerade noch deutlich genug.
Der ROX bucht sich im heimischen WLAN schnell ein und syncht schnell, auch die Verbindung über den Accesspoint meines Android Handys klappt. Ich musste auch noch nie ein Passwort erneut eingeben.
Kompasskreiseln war anfangs manchmal zu sehen, seit dem Update nicht mehr. 
Die Kompass-Kalibrierung ("niedrig") wird auch nach 10 Achtern nie fertig?! 
Verbindung zu Sigma Cloud, Dropbox, GPSies und Komoot ist konfiguriert und tut auch. Halt eher irgendwas. 
Bei den Cloud-Diensten muss ich sagen, dass die Implementierung nicht wirklich intuitiv ist, sondern das, was man zu sehen bekommt, mehr auf Versuch und Irrtum basiert.
Ich vermisse einen Weg, dem Gerät unterwegs einen neuen Track senden zu können. Sollte Sigma-Link eigentlich mit dem 12er kooperieren? 
Leistungsmessung nutze ich nicht, Strava ebenfalls nicht. 
Meiner läuft bisher makellos, keine Aussetzer, kein Datenverlust, keine Crashes. Vielleicht fordere ich ihn zu wenig.

Ich orte hier zwei immer wiederkehrende Situationen mit signifikant erhöhter Absturz-Wahrscheinlichkeit:

Touch-Bedienung während oder unmittelbar _nach_ dem Einschalten
Seitenwischen während der Fahrt/Aufzeichnung
Könnte es helfen, wenn man gezielt versucht, diese Triggerevents zu vermeiden, also 

das Gerät rechtzeitig einzuschalten und in in Ruhe fertig booten zu lassen?! Das mache ich inzwischen sogar bei unseren Autos, ist auch notwendig. Die Dinger sind alle Computer auf Rädern, es hilft nix.
Unterwegs zum Umblättern nicht unbedingt zu wischen, sondern die dafür (auch) vorgesehenen Seitentasten zu nutzen?
Ich sage nicht, dass sich der Benutzer dem Gerät anpassen muss, aber zur Eingrenzung der Fehlerquellen könnte es hilfreich sein.


----------



## rpitz (30. April 2019)

Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> @a-x-e-l
> 
> Zunehmend glaub ich an einen sozialen Feldversuch, es gibt normale Rox 12 und ein paar mit fiesen Macken.
> Bei den Letzteren wird dann über die Sensoren ermittelt, wie weit und wie kräftig sie in die Wildnis geworfen wurden...



 DAS kann natürlich auch sein.


----------



## rpitz (30. April 2019)

sparifangal schrieb:


> Hi,
> Kann man mit dem Rox auch ein Track ohne Routing abfahren [...] Also nur den Track als rote Linie, ohne Abbiegehinweise.



Das wäre mir bisher noch nicht gelungen. Auch mehr also ein Track geht nicht (beides konnte mein TwoNav Sportiva, wenn auch SEHR langsam).


----------



## Karlii (30. April 2019)

Hi zusammen, 

Ich möchte auch meine Erfahrungen einmal mitteilen,
da ich durch eure Diskussionen und Hinweise viel Verständnis und Information bekommen habe. 

Besitze den Rox 12 jetzt seit 2 Wochen und konnte ihn schon 130Km testen.
Ich bin bis heute sehr zufrieden. 

-geliefert mit neuster Firmware total entladen.
 (Scheint dem aussehen nach aber kein ruckläfer gewesen zu sein)

- Syncen mit Gpsies un Sigma Cloud, DC kein        Problem

- Tracks laden und abfahren Ok und zufrieden.

- 1 x total Absturz mit Neuanmeldung (wie   schon mal beschrieben) , Daten und alle     Sportprofile (auch die gelöschten) waren nach   dem Startprodezedere wieder da.
 '' habe viel gesynct Sportprofile geändert,   Sensoren verbinden und wieder gelöscht etc.     halt viel gespielt.... 

 Habe dann einen full wipe gemacht um auf   Null zu starten. (half mir bei alten Android   Versionen auch oft) 
 Läuft wieder zufrieden stellend. 

@rpitz+sparifangal
 könntet ihr vielleicht die funktion "*Navigationshinweise Aus*" suchen? 

Soweit erst mal zu meinen Erfahrungen bis heute. 
Ps. Is gibt auch ein Karten Update, hab ich ruasgefunden. (Habe ich hier vielleicht überlesen) 

Mfg 
Karlii


----------



## jojo_ab (1. Mai 2019)

Nach dem Update konnte ich leider erst heute mal wieder mit dem Rox fahren.
Da ich eine neue Tour probieren wollte, habe ich auch Routen lassen und das hat super funktioniert. Auch an Stellen, an denen mehrere Trails sich kreuzen und andere Wege hinzukommen, war immer klar wo es lang geht. Kompass hat auch immer schnell reagiert.

Alles super könnte man meinen. Wenn da nicht der Absturz direkt beim Start der Tour gewesen wäre. Ich hatte den Rox extra schon mal am Bike befestigt und angeschaltet. Dann Reifendruck geprüft und Kette geölt. Als ich dann das Profil wechseln wollte, Reboot! Daten waren aber noch da. Es nervt trotzdem!


----------



## black-rider_M (2. Mai 2019)

sparifangal schrieb:


> Hi,
> Kann man mit dem Rox auch ein Track ohne Routing abfahren, so wie beim Polar V650?
> Also nur den Track als rote Linie, ohne Abbiegehinweise?
> 
> ...





Hi Christian,

ja das geht, man kann einen Track auch ohne Routing/Abbiegehinweise abfahren:

Gehe auf Track > Track auswählen > dann wenn Navigation geladen ist >  Wischen von oben nach unten > Wische von rechts nach links >

 „Navigationshinweise Aus“.


----------



## rpitz (2. Mai 2019)

black-rider_M schrieb:


> ja das geht...



Ahhh, wieder was gelernt. Mir war auch noch nicht bewusst, dass man im Systemmenü (also das von oben runter gezogene) nochmal links/rechts wischen kann. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torwaerter (2. Mai 2019)

rpitz schrieb:


> Ahhh, wieder was gelernt. Mir war auch noch nicht bewusst, dass man im Systemmenü (also das von oben runter gezogene) nochmal links/rechts wischen kann. Danke!



Mit einer ordentlichen Bedienungsanleitung ...


----------



## black-rider_M (2. Mai 2019)

Karlii schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> Ich möchte auch meine Erfahrungen einmal mitteilen,
> ...
> ...



Karten-Update:
Hab das Karten-Update jetzt auch gesehen unter Kartenmanagement und gleich mal meine Deutschland-Karte auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht.

Ich finds toll dass Sigma die Karten Updates für den Rox 12 kostenlos zur Verfügung stellt!


----------



## black-rider_M (2. Mai 2019)

torwaerter schrieb:


> Mit einer ordentlichen Bedienungsanleitung ...



Das stimmt, in Punkto Bedienungsanleitung dürfte noch nachgebessert werden...

Bei Fragen hab ich bisher immer den Sigma-Kundensupport angerufen und die konnten mir auch immer weiterhelfen.


----------



## ben14 (3. Mai 2019)

black-rider_M schrieb:


> Das stimmt, in Punkto Bedienungsanleitung dürfte noch nachgebessert werden...
> 
> Bei Fragen hab ich bisher immer den Sigma-Kundensupport angerufen und die konnten mir auch immer weiterhelfen.



Das wäre so sinnvoll. Aber anscheinend hat es Sigma lieber wenn man sie mit Fragen bombardiert. So mache ich es.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (3. Mai 2019)

torwaerter schrieb:


> Mit einer ordentlichen Bedienungsanleitung ...


... hätte man nur halb soviel Spaß


----------



## a-x-e-l (3. Mai 2019)

@SIGMA-Support 

Ihr bekommt hier seit einem 3/4 Jahr von uns die Informationen zu regelmäßigen Abstürzen gemeldet, oft mit den Aktivitäten der User, um 
der Softwareentwicklung weiterzuhelfen.

Dazu kommt es - gottseidank  nicht so häufig wie die Abstürze- zu Datenverlusten wie Karten weg, Einstellungen weg.  Das Gerät ist
so wie es ist. Keine Fremd Apps, eine Hardwarebasis. Da sollte es doch möglich sein, die Ursachen einzugrenzen und den Fehler zu beseitigen.

Ich möchte gerne wissen, ob daran gearbeitet wird oder ob es als nicht so wichtig hinten angestellt wird und dafür neue Baustellen, wie die E-Bike Funktionalität, aufgemacht werden.

Gibt es Workarounds zu dem Thema? Erkenntnisse, um das zu minimieren?


----------



## a-x-e-l (3. Mai 2019)

Nach 7 Minuten Fahrt mal eben einen Regentropfen vom Display gewischt-Neustart. Nach dem Hochfahren im Fahren direkt Start des Trainings gedrückt-kein Puls, dafür Leistung und Speed. Sensoren synchronisiert, kein Erfolg. In den Einstellungen "Sensoren suchen" -nix.
ROX runter gefahren, wieder neu gestartet, etwas gewartet, Training gestartet, Puls wieder da.


----------



## Speichenputzer (4. Mai 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support
> 
> Ihr bekommt hier seit einem 3/4 Jahr von uns die Informationen zu regelmäßigen Abstürzen gemeldet, oft mit den Aktivitäten der User, um
> der Softwareentwicklung weiterzuhelfen.
> ...



Ja genau, Informationen für Sigma fließen hier eigentlich reichlich! 

Ich vermute mal Sigma "hirnt" schon über einem Nachfolgemodell. Vermutlich ROX 14 (die 13 lässt man aus- nomen est omen!). 
Der kommt dann auf der Eurobike frühestens 2020 heraus. 
Es wird sicher ein Spitzengerät sein, in dass der grösste Teil der hier im Forum besprochen Features und Verbesserungsvorschläge eingeflossen ist. 
Mit  z.B. bestechendem Display in OLED Qualität, weitreichender stabiler Konnektivität (WLAN, BLE, ANT, NFC, MP3 (!) usw). 
Die hervorragend gemachte ausführliche Dokumentation im Taschenbuchformat sprengt den Rahmen des bisher dagewesenen.
Auch die Akkukapazität und Prozessstabilität setzt neue Maßstäbe im Segment, sodass die europäische Weltraumagentur ESA sicher beabsichtigt ihre nächste Marslandermission mit einem Rox14 aufzuzeichen um sie dann auf STRAVA hochzuladen.
Konkurrenzprodukte liegen dann wie Blei in der Regalen.
Der Aktienwerte von Garmin, WAHOO usw. fallen ins Bodenlose! 
Menschen übernachten wieder in Schlafsäcken vor den Türen der Fachgeschäfte um unter den ersten Besitzern zu sein und
die Server der größten Onlinehändler brechen durch die Flut der Bestellungen zusammen. Der Schwarzmarkt blüht!
Neustadt an der Weinstrasse wird endlich zum Europäischen Kompetenzzentrum für Fahrradnavigation! (F*** USA!)
Und das alles zum einem Preis von lächerlichen 399 € !
Geil!

Sorry Sigma, man wird ja nochmal träumen dürfen!


----------



## Basstler_Bln (4. Mai 2019)

Speichenputzer schrieb:


> Mit z.B. bestechendem Display in *OLED* Qualität, ...


Glaub mir - das willst du nicht wirklich !
Zwei Punkte, der notwendige Energieeinsatz, um gegen Sonnenlicht anzusticken, ist fatal (-> Smartphone), und OLEDs sind nicht stabil - die verwesen gerade zu (organische Polymere). Dann ist da noch das Einbrennen der meist statischen Bildinhalten...



Speichenputzer schrieb:


> ...weitreichender stabiler Konnektivität (WLAN, BLE, ANT, NFC, MP3 (!) usw).


... und nicht zu vergessen *5G*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lmauren (4. Mai 2019)

black-rider_M schrieb:


> Hi Christian,
> 
> ja das geht, man kann einen Track auch ohne Routing/Abbiegehinweise abfahren:
> 
> ...


----------



## lmauren (4. Mai 2019)

Gibt es viele Versionen von diesem Gerät ?
Bei meinem kann ich soviel ich will von rechts nach links wischen,
da passiert nichts.
Ludwig


----------



## Bike_N_D (4. Mai 2019)

lmauren schrieb:


> Gibt es viele Versionen von diesem Gerät ?
> Bei meinem kann ich soviel ich will von rechts nach links wischen,
> da passiert nichts.
> Ludwig



Funktioniert nur, wenn du eine Navigation laufen hast, dann von oben nach unten wischen und in dem neuen Feld siehst du dann unten 2 Punkte, einfach mal zur Seite wischen, klappt bei mir prima.


----------



## ccpirat (6. Mai 2019)

Seit dem neuen Update habe ich Probleme mit meinen extra Sensoren.
Teils steigen Sie aus, werden nicht erkannt.
Ganz nervig ist das mit dem Geschwindigkeitssensor, dieser schwankt von 0-50, je langsamer man ist (Berg) je mehr schwankt er. Besonders nervig, da er dadurch in die Autopause geht und piepst.

Der Rest geht zur Zeit, keine Ahnung ob ich das nun gut find.

Hab seit 07/2019 wirklich die Schnauze voll.


----------



## ben14 (6. Mai 2019)

Wenn ich eine Tour von meinem ROX 12.0 ins DataCenter einfüge. Zeigt es sie mir aber immer noch im Rox als neue Aktivität an. Wie meine neuste MTB Runde. Kennt ihr dieses Problem?


----------



## a-x-e-l (7. Mai 2019)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Seit dem neuen Update habe ich Probleme mit meinen extra Sensoren.
> Teils steigen Sie aus, werden nicht erkannt.
> Ganz nervig ist das mit dem Geschwindigkeitssensor, dieser schwankt von 0-50, je langsamer man ist (Berg) je mehr schwankt er. Besonders nervig, da er dadurch in die Autopause geht und piepst.
> 
> ...



Welche Sensoren verwendest du? Kann es sein, dass dein ROX das GPS Signal für Speed auswertet? Hast du am Sensor die Batterie getauscht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ccpirat (7. Mai 2019)

Garmin Pulsgurt und Speed Sensor.
Bis zum update war alles schick.
Batterien sind relativ neu (14Tage).
Trittfrequenz z.B wird immer angezeigt, aber der Speedsensor schwankt.
Klingt schon schon so, als würde der Rox nicht mehr den Speedsensor auswerten, sondern das GPS.
Keine Ahnung wo man das umstellt...


----------



## Basstler_Bln (7. Mai 2019)

Moin,

ich würde probieren die Sensoren alle mal neu anzumelden...


----------



## Kremaldo (7. Mai 2019)

ben14 schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine Tour von meinem ROX 12.0 ins DataCenter einfüge. Zeigt es sie mir aber immer noch im Rox als neue Aktivität an. Wie meine neuste MTB Runde. Kennt ihr dieses Problem?
> Das "Problem" kann ich ebenso bestätigen. Wurde hier bereits schon vor längerer Zeit mal thematisiert,  auch damals von Sigma leider keine Reaktion
> Anhang anzeigen 859329


----------



## ben14 (7. Mai 2019)

Ich habe von Sigma antwort erhalten. :
vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.

Hier handelt es sich um einen Bug im Data Center welcher bald behoben sein sollte.

Vielen Dank für die Meldung und weiterhin gute Fahrt.


----------



## a-x-e-l (8. Mai 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support
> 
> Ihr bekommt hier seit einem 3/4 Jahr von uns die Informationen zu regelmäßigen Abstürzen gemeldet, oft mit den Aktivitäten der User, um
> der Softwareentwicklung weiterzuhelfen.
> ...



@SIGMA-Support 

Ich und wohl auch andere ROX 12.0 Eigner würden sich sehr über eine Antwort zu diesem Thema freuen.
Danke vorab.


----------



## ben14 (8. Mai 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support
> 
> Ich und wohl auch andere ROX 12.0 Eigner würden sich sehr über eine Antwort zu diesem Thema freuen.
> Danke vorab.



Schicke diese Nachricht doch mal per Mail an Sigma.
[email protected]
Geht eventuell schneller.


----------



## a-x-e-l (8. Mai 2019)

ben14 schrieb:


> Schicke diese Nachricht doch mal per Mail an Sigma.
> [email protected]
> Geht eventuell schneller.



Ich danke dir für den Tip. Ich habe es bewusst ins Forum geschrieben, weil es kein Problem eines Einzelnen ist, sondern viele/jeder
diese Abstürze hatte. Da macht es Sinn, die Antwort an alle zu kommunizieren. So denke ich.


----------



## Speichenputzer (8. Mai 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support
> 
> Ich und wohl auch andere ROX 12.0 Eigner würden sich sehr über eine Antwort zu diesem Thema freuen.
> Danke vorab.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Bike_N_D (8. Mai 2019)

Könnt ihr mal schauen bei euren Geräten? Hatte grade ein Kartenupdate bekommen, ziemlich kurzer Zeitraum seit dem letzten.


----------



## a-x-e-l (8. Mai 2019)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal schauen bei euren Geräten? Hatte grade ein Kartenupdate bekommen, ziemlich kurzer Zeitraum seit dem letzten.


 Ja, stimmt. Bietet mir auch Updates an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ritzelfuchs (9. Mai 2019)

Ich bin neu hier und durch einen Tipp von @axel auf dieses Forum gestoßen.

Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem neuen Sigma Rox 12 Sport.

Ich plane Routen (mit Basecamp), lasse die jeweilige Route in einen Track umwandeln und exportiere den Track auf die SD-Karte im Rox. Das hat auch bereits mehrfach so geklappt und der Rox gab mir dann beim Abfahren des Tracks Abbiegehinweise. Aber seit dem letzten Kartenupdate vor 2 Tagen sehe ich bei meinen Touren vorgestern und gestern zwar die Tour auf der Karte, bekomme aber keine Abbiegehinweise beim Abfahren des Tracks mehr.

Ich habe alle Einstellungen durchgeschaut, finde dort aber keine Einstellung, die ich ggf. ändern müsste. Die Abbiegehinweise wie auf Seite 31 oben in diesem Thread beschrieben sind eingeschaltet. 

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wie ich wieder Abbiegehinweise beim Abfahren eines Tracks eingeblendet bekomme.

Gruß und Dank im Voraus!

Ritzelfuchs


----------



## SIGMA-Support (9. Mai 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

an den "Abstürzen" wird weiterhin gearbeitet und geforscht. Diese können verschiedene Ursachen haben. 
Wenn Tracks mit einer anderen Software wie das Data Center erstellt werden und dann direkt auf den ROX 12.0 SPORT kopiert werden, kann es zu Problemen kommen.


Hallo @ritzelfuchs 

Bitte starte deine Tracks über den Punkt Navigation -> Tracks.
Die Abbiegehinweise sollten so wieder funktionieren.

Wir wünschen euch eine schöne Restwoche.

Euer Sigma Sport Team


----------



## ritzelfuchs (9. Mai 2019)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15896717"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> an den "Abstürzen" wird weiterhin gearbeitet und geforscht. Diese können verschiedene Ursachen haben.
> Wenn Tracks mit einer anderen Software wie das Data Center erstellt werden und dann direkt auf den ROX 12.0 SPORT kopiert werden, kann es zu Problemen kommen.
> ...




@SIGMA-Support 

Ich habe meine Tracks bisher immer über Navigation > Tracks gestartet und trotzdem habe ich in den letzten beiden Tagen keine Abbiegehinweise erhalten.

Gruß
Ritzelfuchs


----------



## SIGMA-Support (9. Mai 2019)

Hallo @ritzelfuchs 

bitte melde dich einmal unter [email protected] 
Dort können wir das ganze einmal besprechen.

Beste Grüße,

Dein SIGMA Sport Team


----------



## ritzelfuchs (9. Mai 2019)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15897011"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @ritzelfuchs
> 
> bitte melde dich einmal unter [email protected]
> Dort können wir das ganze einmal besprechen.
> ...



Danke habe ich gerade gemacht.

Gruß
Ritzelfuchs


----------



## a-x-e-l (11. Mai 2019)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15896717"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> an den "Abstürzen" wird weiterhin gearbeitet und geforscht. Diese können verschiedene Ursachen haben.
> 
> ...



@SIGMA-Support 

vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung. Ist gut, dass daran gearbeitet wird. Ich erhoffte mir aber bereits gesammelte Erkenntnisse
und ggf. Workarounds, welche Benutzeraktionen, z.b. Wischen, zu welchen Gegebenheiten dazu führen, dass die Kiste neu durchstartet.

So wie wir inzwischen durch das Schwarmhin gelernt haben, dass wir dem ROX idealerweise nach dem Hochfahren einige Minuten
zum Aufwachen gönnen, bevor wir ihn fordern. 

Da wird es sicher noch weitere Erkenntnisse geben, die uns das Leben erleichtern würden. Z.B. ist es ärgerlich, wenn während einer Tour 
nach längerer Zeit die Kiste durchstartet, weil eine Wischaktion, von links nach rechts oder umgekehrt, zum Neustart führt.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (11. Mai 2019)

Es scheint jetzt auch Sigma gelungen zu sein, die Abstürze nach dem Hochfahren zu provozieren - meinen Glückwunsch 

Mein letzter Stand war, dass sie das Problem beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen/reproduzieren können.
Und nun ist es schon ein 'Forschungsgebiet'... Auf die Dissertation bin ich gespannt 

Nix für ungut ...

Basstler


----------



## a-x-e-l (11. Mai 2019)

Evtl. muss man das Teil nur mal in artgerechter Umgebung halten, um die "Abstürze" (wieso hat der Sigma Support das Wort eig. in Kammern gesetzt?) zu provozieren.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (11. Mai 2019)

@a-x-e-l 
Würde da nicht zuviel rein interpretieren - Die Kommunikation ist doch seit Tag 1 irgendwie 'speziell'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scrat (12. Mai 2019)

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass meine ANT+ Sensoren (Brustgurt, Speedsensor, Stages) seit dem ich den ROX 12 verwende deutlich häufiger einen Batteriewechsel brauchen.

Rein technisch gesehen kann das eigentlich nicht sein, weil es meines Wissens bei ANT+ keinen Rückkanal vom Empfänger zum Sender gibt. Trotzdem wechsle ich häufiger als in der Vergangenheit beim Edge 800.

Habt ihr das Problem auch schon beobachtet?

Die einzige Idee könnt sein, dass es etwas mit der Empfindlichkeit des ANT+-Empfangs zu tun hat und dass bei niedrigerer Batteriespannung der Empfang früher abbricht als beim Garmin.

Zweites Problem: Ich habe es noch nie geschafft, den Kompaß zu kalibrieren, da steht immer "niedrig", egal wie lange ich Achter im Garten laufe. Was mach' ich falsch?


----------



## Basstler_Bln (12. Mai 2019)

Scrat schrieb:


> Habt ihr das Problem auch schon beobachtet?


Moin,

ehrlich gesagt nicht - beim Pulsgurt habe ich vor 2 Wochen zum ersten mal nach >3 Jahren die Batterie getauscht, vorsorglich weil täglich im Einsatz.
Der Speedsensor hat noch seine Erste, nutze den Sensor vom Rox 10 auch >3 Jahre.
Nur die Stages braucht min. alle 6 Monate ne frische.

Bzgl. Kompass - laufen ist zu groß ;-)
Es reicht eine 'Acht' mit dem Rox 12 in den Himmel zu 'malen'.


----------



## a-x-e-l (12. Mai 2019)

Scrat schrieb:


> Rein technisch gesehen kann das eigentlich nicht sein, weil es meines Wissens bei ANT+ keinen Rückkanal vom Empfänger zum Sender gibt. Trotzdem wechsle ich häufiger als in der Vergangenheit beim Edge 800.



Beim ROX 12 kann ich den Leistungsmesser kalibrieren, also muß die Stages irgendwie diese Info bekommen. Blauzahn ist nur für Rotor m. W.

Einen höheren CR2032 Verbrauch kann ich nicht feststellen. Evtl. hast du überalterte Batterien erworben? Kann das ein?


----------



## Basstler_Bln (12. Mai 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Beim ROX 12 kann ich den Leistungsmesser kalibrieren, also muß die Stages irgendwie diese Info bekommen.


ANT(+) kann bidirektional, klar, braucht man schon fürs pairen.
Im normalen Betrieb werden die Daten aber nur als Broadcast in die Luft geworfen.

Wer da mal eintauchen möchte, unter https://www.thisisant.com/developer/resources/downloads/#documents_tab sind ein paar Dokumente auch für nicht 'Mitglieder' einsehbar (bsp. ANT Message Protocol and Usage), da sieht man erst was ANT so alles kann.

Der Energieverbrauch bei Funknetzwerken ist massiv abhängig von der Umgebung.
Wenn zum Beispiel Störer im Umfeld sind, wird uA einem die Sendeleistung angepasst, das merkt man direkt am Stromverbrauch.
Zudem gibt es mehrer Kanäle im Frequenzband, die genutzt werden können. Sollte sich die Übertragung in einem Kanal verschlechtern, kann der Master alle Clienten nötigen auf einen anderen Kanal zu wechseln, der Handshake Vorgang benötigt auch etwas mehr Energie.


----------



## a-x-e-l (12. Mai 2019)

Danke für die Info. Irgendwo habe ich zu Stages gelesen, dass die Sendeleistung vom Powermeter dauerhaft erhöht wurde, um Abbrüche zu verhindern.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (12. Mai 2019)

Sicher sinnvoll, wird bei der Stages auch kaum im allgemeinen Stromverbrauch auffallen, die Dinger sind ja 'always on' - mehr oder weniger.
Im Stand By wird regelmäßig der interne Beschleunigungssensor abgefragt, um festzustellen ob sich die Kurbel gedreht hat (um sie letztlich voll zu aktivieren).
Ist zwar nicht viel, aber halt immer - Abhilfe für längeren Pausen, die Batterie rausnehmen.

Träume noch von einer Stages mit 'Energy Harvesting' - letztlich ist da immer genug Bewegung im Spiel, welche die Energie bereitstellen könnte, zB. ein Mikro Dynamo, nicht über die Rotation, sondern über die schwankende Beschleunigung der Rotation - so Rund tritt keiner.
Ein Neodym-Magnet an eine Feder gehangen, das ganze möglichst reibungsarm in einer zylinderförmigen Spule unterbringen ...
Denn klassischen Speedsensor mit Speichenmagnet könnte man im Prinzip noch einfacher dahin führen, stärkerer Magnet in die Speichen (oder 2-4), und nicht damit einen Reed Kontakt (~Magnetschalter) bewegen und zählen, sondern direkt in eine Spule induzieren.
Die Impulse kann man dann wieder zählen, bei mehrerern Magneten halt entsprechend runterteilen.
Das Konzept gibts ja bei Reelight, nur das man für einen ANT+ Sensor sicher nicht diese riesen Magneten braucht ...

Kann Sigma ja mal aufgreifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kremaldo (12. Mai 2019)

Hallo an die Runde, 
bei einer RR-Tour am Bodensee ist mir aufgefallen,  dass die Karten-, bzw. Farbdarstellung bei meinem ROX 12 etwas "speziell" ist.  Der Bereich zwischen Meersburg und Bodman-Ludwigshafen (sog. ÜBERLINGER See) wird in der Detaildarstellung in der Farbe grau wiedergegeben. Für die Orientierung am Gerät eher suboptimal. 



Lt.  Auskunft des Support kann das Problem von Sigma nicht reproduziert werden und ich soll das Gerät einsenden. Das aktuellste Kartenupdate habe ich aufgespielt. 
Wie wird dieser Bereich bei Euch angezeigt - ebenfalls in Farbe grau oder in blau? 
Grüße aus dem Süden.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (12. Mai 2019)

Au ja, am Besten wir alle 



 

'Lt. Auskunft des Support kann das Problem von Sigma nicht reproduziert werden und ich soll das Gerät einsenden.' ist neben 'Bitte ein Werksreset ausführen' der Lieblings Textbaustein...

@SIGMA-Support 
Hilfe zum Reproduzieren :
Karte öffnen und zum Bodensee 'wischen', anschließend auf die '5km' zoomen.
Tipp für die Nerven - sicherstellen das das GPS vorher nen Lock hat, oder sicherstellen das kein GPS möglich ist.
Ansonsten springt er zurück auf die gefundene 'Home' Position - zumindest aus Berlin, etwas doof


----------



## Schwarzwald-77 (12. Mai 2019)

Hi, ich hoffe die Frage passt hier rein. Meine Frau dreht manchmal leicht am Rad wenn eine Tour etwas länger dauert als geplant, darum suche ich etwas wo sie sehen kann wo ich mich gerade abquäle und dass ich nicht irgendwo im Graben liege. Kann man Strava Beacon direkt über den Rox nutzen oder muss man dazu die App im Handy laufen haben? Gibt es Alternativen für Live Tracking mit dem Rox bzw. geht das überhaupt?


----------



## Kremaldo (12. Mai 2019)

Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Au ja, am Besten wir alle
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 861323
> 
> ...


----------



## Kremaldo (12. Mai 2019)

Merci fürs Testen!


----------



## Bike_N_D (12. Mai 2019)

Kremaldo schrieb:


> Wie wird dieser Bereich bei Euch angezeigt - ebenfalls in Farbe grau oder in blau?



Hab's mal ausgetestet und 2 Fotos gemacht, Problem besteht ebenfalls bei meinem Gerät mit aktuellen Kartenupdate.

Hier auf 10km Zoom


 

und hier auf 5km Zoom


 

Ist bei mir ohne Probleme reproduzierbar.


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Mai 2019)

Ich habe mir aus Versehen eine (Rad)Aktivität aus der Sigma Link App gelöscht. Dachte mit erneuter Sync über die Sigma Cloud bekäme ich die zurück in die App. Das tut es aber nicht  

Hat Jemand einen Tip für mich wie ich die Aktivität wieder in die App bekomme


----------



## Karlii (12. Mai 2019)

Hi Erdi, 

schau mal im Speicher vom Rox nach, wenn die Aktivität da noch drinn ist, sollte eine Syncronisation mit der Cloud, die Aktivität wieder in die Link app bringen. 
Ggf über das Datacenter per Usb probieren. 

Mfg
Karlii


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Mai 2019)

Ja, im Rox ist die Aktivität noch und im Rox scheinen die Daten auch irgendwie save zu sein. Als ich versehentlich die Aktivität in der App gelöscht hatte, verschwand die Aktivität durch den automatischen Sync auch wieder aus dem Data Center, aber nicht aus dem Rox.

Nach erneutem sync mit dem Rox war sie dann wieder im Data Center. Nur eben in die App schaffst sie es nicht mehr


----------



## Scrat (12. Mai 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Einen höheren CR2032 Verbrauch kann ich nicht feststellen. Evtl. hast du überalterte Batterien erworben? Kann das ein?



Das könnte tatsächlich der Fall sein, wenn ich recht überlege sind alle Batterien aus dem gleichen Blisterpack (Maxell). Offenbar hilft die Spannungsmessung im Leerlauf und unter Last (LED an die Batterie) auch nicht unbedingt, faule Batterien auszusortieren. Normalerweise bricht da nämlich die Spannung ein.



Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Sollte sich die Übertragung in einem Kanal verschlechtern, kann der Master alle Clienten nötigen auf einen anderen Kanal zu wechseln, der Handshake Vorgang benötigt auch etwas mehr Energie.



Danke, das bidirektionale war mir neu. Ich dachte, es reicht aus, auf Sensoren suchen zu gehen und kann mir dann alle ANT+ Sensoren koppeln, die in der Umgebung sind. Auf die Art hatte ich mich mal bei nem Marathonstart ins Chaos gebracht, weil ich auf Dir grandiose Idee kam im Startblock meinen HR-Sensor neu koppeln zu wollen...



Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Karte öffnen und zum Bodensee 'wischen', anschließend auf die '5km' zoomen.



Das sieht mir nach einem Fehler in der Kartenerzeugung aus. Ich habe heute mal ein paar OSM-Karten durchgeschaut, den Fehler dort aber nicht gesehen. Scheint also so, als würde für den ROX ein eigener Kartensatz berechnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karlii (12. Mai 2019)

Hmm, 
eine Idee wäre noch den Rox direct zu Syncen. Nicht über die Cloud. So hab ich es mit dem 11er immer gemacht... 
Viel erfolg
Grüße 
Karlii


----------



## Basstler_Bln (13. Mai 2019)

Karlii schrieb:


> eine Idee wäre noch den Rox direct zu Syncen. Nicht über die Cloud.


Das ist eine der Funktionen, die Sigma mit dem 12er verworfen hat...


----------



## homte (13. Mai 2019)

Hallo
Hat von euch auch einer Probleme mit dem Höhenmesser? Die Höhenprofile sind teilweise abgehackt. Es fällt senkrecht. Läuft dann eine Zeit. Oder er fängt auf einmal an Höhe zu zählen auf 300m dann 350hm bei ebener Strecke. Hab das Gefühl das es seit dem Letzten Update so ist. Hab im Smartlink sogar eine Steigrate von 2.147.483 m/min. Berg ab normal -23m/min. Hatte eine Fahrt dazwischen und es war alles Normal. Hatte bis Dato nie Probleme mit der Höhe. Höhe steht auf Auto.
Hab die Daten jetzt mal zu Sigma geschickt.
Gruß


----------



## a-x-e-l (13. Mai 2019)

Hmm, das schaue ich mir normal nicht an, weil die Touren bekannt sind. Von der gestrigen Tour zeichnetes mir ein stimmiges Höhenprofil aber bei der Steigrate zeigt er für gestern keinen Wert an, nur kurz vor Ende ein Wahnsinnspeak und das Datacenter reagiert nicht mehr.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (13. Mai 2019)

Hallo @homte

deine Aktivität haben wir überprüft und korrigiert zurück geschickt.
Diese solltest du bereits per Mail erhalten haben.

Dieser Wert wurde durch ein kurzzeitg falsches GPS Signal erzeugt und trat nur einmal auf.

________________

Zum Thema Bodensee Kartendarstellung:

Dies wird berücksichtigt und verbessert.


Beste Grüße,

Euer Sigma Sport Team


----------



## ccpirat (13. Mai 2019)

Bei mir kam es heute früh auch wieder zum Absturz.
Direkt beim Starten, habe ich nach dem Startprozess zu schnell auf Start gedrückt.
Selbst beim Neustart ist es von alleine wieder abgestürzt, müsste dann den Rox völlig neu einrichten.


----------



## Peterle74 (13. Mai 2019)

homte schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hat von euch auch einer Probleme mit dem Höhenmesser? Die Höhenprofile sind teilweise abgehackt. Es fällt senkrecht. Läuft dann eine Zeit. Oder er fängt auf einmal an Höhe zu zählen auf 300m dann 350hm bei ebener Strecke. Hab das Gefühl das es seit dem Letzten Update so ist. Hab im Smartlink sogar eine Steigrate von 2.147.483 m/min. Berg ab normal -23m/min. Hatte eine Fahrt dazwischen und es war alles Normal. Hatte bis Dato nie Probleme mit der Höhe. Höhe steht auf Auto.
> Hab die Daten jetzt mal zu Sigma geschickt.
> Gruß



Hallo,
Habe ein ähnliches Problem und auch angefragt. Ist aber nur bei der Auto-Einstellung. Beim Start schon 40 hm über der tatsächlichen Höhe. Nach der Fahrt mit 1000 Höhenmetern ca. 300 hm höher als beim Start. Zudem stimmt beim Track das Höhenprofil nicht mit der tatsächlichen Lage. Bin auf dem halben Berg, beim Höhenprofil fängt der Berg erst in 5 km an. Komisch. Hoffentlich hilft Sigma.
Gruss


----------



## Bergjung (14. Mai 2019)

Peterle74 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Habe ein ähnliches Problem und auch angefragt. Ist aber nur bei der Auto-Einstellung. Beim Start schon 40 hm über der tatsächlichen Höhe. Nach der Fahrt mit 1000 Höhenmetern ca. 300 hm höher als beim Start. Zudem stimmt beim Track das Höhenprofil nicht mit der tatsächlichen Lage. Bin auf dem halben Berg, beim Höhenprofil fängt der Berg erst in 5 km an. Komisch. Hoffentlich hilft Sigma.
> Gruss



Bei mir das gleiche Problem mit dem Höhenmesser, egal ob automatische Kalibrierung oder manuell.
Ich wohne auf 305m, der Rox 12 setzt mich aber immer auf 390m bis 500m.  
Gestern zu Beginn der Tour 305m manuell eingestellt. Dann Training gestartet. Ich fahre 10 Höhenmeter bergab, ROX merkt nur 1.
Dann fahre ich auf ebener Strecke und plötzlich springt die Anzeige von 304m auf 392m, die gefahrenen Höhenmeter bleiben aber gleich.

Bin ansonsten zufrieden mit dem ROX 12, aber diese Probleme bei der Höhenmessung sind nicht akzeptabel. 
Der ROX 11 hatte immer sehr genau gemessen. Jeder 50 Euro Tacho kann doch mittlerweile barometrische Höhenmessung.
Was hat Sigma hier gemacht?  Software oder Hardware-Problem?


----------



## SIGMA-Support (14. Mai 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,


um eventuelle Boot Loops und Black Screens zu vermeiden, achtet bitte darauf, wenn ihr Basecamp verwendet, *keine *Listen, oder mehrere Tracks in einer GPX. Datei zu speichern. Bitte erstellt jeweils *nur* eine GPX. Datei mit *einem *Track.

Solltet ihr Basecamp etc. nicht verwenden und trotzdem Boot Loops und Black Screens haben, dann schickt uns bitte die Geräte samt *genauer* Fehlerangabe ein.

Zum Thema Abbiegehinweise:

Schickt uns bitte eine Email mit dem betroffenen Track und eurer *genauen* Startposition.
Dies würden wir gerne einmal überprüfen.


Beste Grüße,

Euer Sigma Sport Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homte (14. Mai 2019)

Hallo
Kann das so bestätigen. Der misst komische Höhen. Das Profil passt nicht mit dem tatsächlichen überein. Kommt mir vor als wäre er träge und bekommt nicht mit wenn man bergab fährt.  Bin bei den beiden Fahrten nicht alleine gewesen. Wenn man die Profile vergleicht sieht man keine richtigen Spitzen sondern alles eher abgerundet. Strava lügt nicht.  Ich war am Samstag auf dem Gäsbock MTB Marathon und da hatte ich bei der 1.VP 300hm Differenz. Anzeige waren 350hm  und bei den Anderen standen 650hm drauf. Für mich ist die Anzeige der Hm eine der wichtigsten! Ich Teile mich beim Fahren dementsprechend ein. Dann versteh ich auch nicht was das GPS Sigmal mit dem barometrischen Höhenmesser zu tun hat. Sollten doch zwei Unterschiedliche Sensoren sein ,oder? Ich fahre am 19.05 in den Vogesen (RR) auf eine Strecke von 175km und 3600hm. Da sollte das schon passen. Da hab ich dann andere Probleme als mich mit dem Höhenmesser zu beschäftigen.  Ich denk ich lad mal noch den 11er auf.

Hab jetzt noch die slf Datei hoch geladen. Mal schauen.
@SIGMA-Support  Ich habe keine "korrigierten" Dateien erhalten.

Links vom Mitfahrer und rechts von mir.


----------



## Fembria (14. Mai 2019)

Heute hatte ich ein Problem mit dem ROX. Wie immer vor der Fahrt eingeschaltet, aufs GPS gewartet und Gerät in die Halterung. Noch den Helm aufgesetzt und----der ROX war aus ????? Wieder angeschaltet, moment gewartet  --- kein GPS Signal. Ok, nach draußen und einen Moment gewartet  --- nichts, dann losgefahren -- Sensoren funktionierten. Da eine längere Fahrt geplant war und ich den Navi nutzen wollte also Fahrt beendet.
Nur ein Reset brachte den ROX wieder dazu ein GPS Signal zu liefern. Meine lange Tour habe ich dann nicht mehr gemacht---war schon zu spät.
Warte ja nur darauf, das mir das bei meiner Radgruppe mit den Garmingeräten passiert ---blamabel!!!!!!!
Verläßlichkeit ist was anderes!!!

Wenn das so weiter geht verdient das Gerät vielleicht noch eine gelbe Zitrone!


----------



## Scrat (14. Mai 2019)

homte schrieb:


> Ich war am Samstag auf dem Gäsbock MTB Marathon und da hatte ich bei der 1.VP 300hm Differenz.



Wenn ich mir Dein Höhenprofil anschaue, dann kommt die Abweichung nach dem ersten langen Anstieg zum Kaisergarten. Zum Start und bei der Auffahrt hat es leicht geregnet (Ich war Streckenposten an der unfahrbaren Treppe und das Feld war da noch nicht da.)

Kann es sein, dass die Druckdose zur barometrischen Höhenmessung am Rox evtl.  durch einen Wassertropfen „dicht“ war und damit Höhenänderungen nicht mehr komplett erfasst wurden?

Wie gut liegt der Track denn auf der Karte auf den Wegen? Der andere Punkt kann nämlich schlechter Satellitenempfang im nassen Laubwald sein, das ist (neben Häuserschluchten) eine der schwierigsten Empfangssituationen.


----------



## Bergjung (14. Mai 2019)

Bergjung schrieb:


> Bei mir das gleiche Problem mit dem Höhenmesser, egal ob automatische Kalibrierung oder manuell.
> Ich wohne auf 305m, der Rox 12 setzt mich aber immer auf 390m bis 500m.
> Gestern zu Beginn der Tour 305m manuell eingestellt. Dann Training gestartet. Ich fahre 10 Höhenmeter bergab, ROX merkt nur 1.
> Dann fahre ich auf ebener Strecke und plötzlich springt die Anzeige von 304m auf 392m, die gefahrenen Höhenmeter bleiben aber gleich.
> ...



Ich habe mir die Aktivität noch mal in der exportierten csv-Datei angeschaut. Sehr merkwürdig: Obwohl die Anzeige auf dem ROX 12 die erste Minute 305m oder 304m anzeigte steht schon im ersten Logsatz eine Höhe von 384m. Wie geht das?

Mir scheint dass den ROX die manuelle Höheneingabe nicht wirklich interessiert und er trotz abgewählter automatischer Höhenkalibrierung die Höhe korrigiert (und das auch noch falsch). Nach jeder manuellen Eingabe ändert sich auch im Ruhezustand zu Hause die angezeigte Höhe im manuellen Modus um 100-200m nach 1h. 

Während ich mit Bugs bei der Karte oder dem Routing noch leben kann, ist die Höhenmessung für mich eine elementar wichtige Funktion. 
Ich hoffe Sigma kommt der Sache auf die Spur ansonsten muss ich leider auf den ROX 11 zurück.


----------



## Scott930 (14. Mai 2019)

Ich habe das selbe Problem mit den Höhenmetern.Deshalb habe ich den Rox 11 immer mit dabei.Beim stetigen Berg auf fahren sind die gefahren Höhenmeter fast gleich.Wird es aber wellig kommt der Rox 12 nicht nach.Nach einer gefahrenen Tour sind es meistens 10-12% Unterschied bei den gefahren HM.Ich denke der Sensor reagiert viel zu träge.


----------



## homte (14. Mai 2019)

Scrat schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die Druckdose zur barometrischen Höhenmessung am Rox evtl. durch einen Wassertropfen „dicht“ war und damit Höhenänderungen nicht mehr komplett erfasst wurden?


Das hatte ich mir auch bei der 1.VP gedacht und hatte ihn darauf hin abgemacht und nach gesehn. Da war aber nach meiner Meinung nach nichts. Ich bin aber auch schon bei viel schlechterem Wetter gefahren und hatte weder mit dem Rox 6.0 CAD,Rox 11 oder dem Rox 12 Probleme. Dacht das sind nur Garmin Probleme.
Die Aufzeichnung liegt recht gut auf der Strecke. Würd sagen die 5-10m wie bei alle Aufzeichnungen. Ich muss aber zugeben das es bei beiden Touren geregnet hat! Bin aber auch seit dem Kauf über 10.000km gefahren und hatte nie die Probleme. Egal welches Wetter war.
PS: War wieder ne geile Veranstalltung. Mir macht so ein Wetter nur noch mehr Spaß wenn andere sagen: Mimimi es regnet ich fahr lieber kurz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basstler_Bln (14. Mai 2019)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15905702"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Solltet ihr Basecamp etc. nicht verwenden und trotzdem Boot Loops und Black Screens haben, dann schickt uns bitte die Geräte samt *genauer* Fehlerangabe ein.


Echt jetzt ?

Die Saison kommt so langsam in Schwung (Wetter bedingt gut 6 Wochen später) und *jetzt *sollen wir anfangen die Geräte einzuschicken ?!
Der Rox 12 ist bald nen Jahr auf den Markt, die bekannten Macken sollten hinreichend in diversen Foren niedergeschrieben worden sein, zusätzlich kamen direkte Bug Meldungen per Mail bzw. PM ... Ihr bekommt es nicht hin !

Schaut mal in meine letzte(n) Korrespondenzen per PM hier im Forum - ich sollte im Januar (!) ein 'offenes' Gerät zwecks Logging bekommen, habe mich förmlich aufgezwungen Euch bzw Uns bei der Fehlersuche zu unterstützen.
Es gab kurze und final geklärte Diskussionen ob NDA oder nicht - und dann bricht kommentarlos die Kommunikation ab - für mittlerweile >4 Monate ....

Jetzt wieder der Aufruf, 'Geräte einschicken' . 
Um das noch mal klar und deutlich zu sagen :

*Wir sind hier Eure Kunden !

Wir haben idR. den vollen Kaufpreis bezahlt, sind keine gesponserten 'Teamfahrer' !
Wir haben mehr als genug Geduld aufgebracht - trotz bescheidender Kommunikation !
Wir werden regelmäßig hingehalten, bekommen als Tipp 'einfach' mal ein Werksreset durchzuführen ... 
Die Zeit der Neueinrichtung nagt uns an der Freizeit und kostet Sigma nix.
Es gibt überflüssige Funktionsupdates und kaum Bug Fixes.
Fehlermeldungen werden auch gerne als 'nicht reproduzierbar' abgewiegelt - bis wir euch mit Screenshots 
bombardieren - eine Entschuldigung, Fehlanzeige !

Hallo SIGMA, wir sind nicht Eure bezahlten Betatester, was bildet Ihr euch eigentlich ein ?!
*
Sorry, irgendwann ist aber mal gut.

Basstler


----------



## SIGMA-Support (15. Mai 2019)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15476823"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Solltet ihr aktuell Fragen bzw. Probleme haben, schreibt uns eine Email an:
> [email protected]
> 
> Bitte immer eine detaillierte Fehlerbeschreibung, Logs und / oder Bilder beifügen. So können wir schnell und gezielt weiterhelfen.
> ...



SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15477319"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo Axel,
> 
> mit Logs sind die Aktivitäten gemeint. Je nach Problem können auch andere Dateien wie z. B. ein Track (.gpx) hilfreich sein. Einfach alle Daten die in Zusammenhang mit dem Problem stehen, an uns senden. Dann haben wir eine gute Basis eine schnelle Lösung zu finden.
> 
> ...



@ccpirat 

Bezüglich der Abstürze bei der Pause. Könntest Du uns den gesamten Inhalt des ROX (außer des Ordners "Map") zukommen lassen? So haben wir die Möglichkeit den Fehler eventuell zu reproduzieren. Einfach per Mail an: [email protected]. Vielen Dank!


SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15579401"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Guten Morgen @Basstler_Bln
> 
> kannst du uns bitte einmal deine Firmware Version mitteilen?
> Die Abstürze kamen leider eigentlich nur bei einer älteren Firmware Version vor.
> ...




Hallo @Basstler_Bln 

Wir haben euch seit September regelmäßig gebeten uns detaillierte Fehlerbeschreibungen, Screenshots, LOG Dateien etc. per Mail zukommen zu lassen.
Spätestens dort haben wir euch dann mitgeteilt, dass wir Geräte zur Überprüfung bei uns benötigen.
Diese haben wir dann auch angefordert und konnten daraus dann Auffälligkeiten spezifisch zu dessen User erkennen.

Wie gesagt, gerne könnt ihr uns bei Boot Loops und Black Screens die Geräte zukommen lassen. Wir werden diese dann überprüfen und können vereinzelnt die Daten (unter Vorbehalt) noch wiederherstellen.

Beste Grüße,

Euer Sigma Sport Team.


----------



## torwaerter (15. Mai 2019)

@SIGMA-Support
Ist das wirklich euer Ernst? Dem Kunden jetzt die Schuld zuschieben? Nachdem über einen sehr langen Zeitraum suggeriert wurde, dass an dem Absturz Problem gearbeitet wird und es bekannt ist und auch schon Stabilitätsverbesserungen integriert worden sein sollen? Oder ist das so ein Fake, wie an der Hotline, wo jegliche Probleme erst einmal als gänzlich unbekannt bezeichnet werden, bis man erwähnt, dass der Support aber in den entsprechenden Foren schon darauf geantwortet hat? 
Oder sind wir vielleicht einfach zu blöd um das Gerät ordnungsgemäß zu bedienen? (Bedienungsanleitung ??) Mir reicht es jetzt endlich. Mein Gerät könnt ihr gerne zurück haben, aber dann für immer. Wie wäre mal eine Entschuldigung für die ganzen Probleme gewesen und eine Bitte betroffene Geräte gegen die Zusendung eines Ersatzgerätes und Kostenübernahme zur Fehlersuche zurück zu senden? Na ja, ist nicht euer Stil, schon klar, ist ja nicht die Schuld des Herstellers.
Entschuldigung wenn ich vielleicht etwas unsachlich wirke, aber nach fast einem Jahr Geräteproblemen, bringt euer letzter Post meinen Geduldsfaden zum reißen.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (15. Mai 2019)

Hallo @torwaerter 
Hallo Zusammen

Entschuldigung erstmal für den vielleicht verwirrenden Post.

Allerdings war dies darauf bezogen, dass wir bei den uns eingesandten Geräten Auffälligkeiten entdeckt haben, die spezifisch nur auf diesem Gerät und dessen User spezifischen Verwendung/Einstellungen erkannt wurden. 
Dies bedeutet ganz einfach, dass das sehr seltene Einzelfälle waren deren Konstellation in der großen Menge an im Umlauf befindlichen Geräten üblicherweise nicht vorhanden sind und deshalb nicht reproduzierbar waren.

Nochmal zur Verdeutlichung der Situation:

Wenn wir gezielt im Kundenservice kontaktiert werden (auch unter Angabe das ihr bereits hier etwas geposted habt) fordern wir Geräte an und behandeln jede Einsendung individuell. Dies gilt auch für Einsendungen abseits des Forums.
Wir können nur so deatailliert Analysieren wie die Beschreibung des Kunden hergibt.

Die eingesendeten Geräte sollten uns bitte nicht zurückgesetzt, oder verändert etc. erreichen. Nur dann können wir die Auffälligkeit auch nachvollziehen.

Beste Grüße,

Euer Sigma Sport Team


----------



## ccpirat (15. Mai 2019)

Weil du mich gezielt ansprichst.
Bei mir treten keine Abstürze mehr nach Pausen oder unter laufender Benutzung auf.

Nur noch Abstürze beim Einschalten.
Mein Gerät hat keine extern geladenen Daten, Tracks oder sonstiges drauf.
Max. 3-4 gespeicherte Trainings, auch diese lösche ich regelmäßig, damit es der ROX nicht zu schwer habt.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (15. Mai 2019)

Hallo @ccpirat 

bekommst du hier einen Black Screen oder Ähnliches?
Startet das Gerät einfach neu durch?

Beste Grüße,

Dein SIGMA Sport Team


----------



## Hembacher (15. Mai 2019)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15907594"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @torwaerter
> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Entschuldigung erstmal für den vielleicht verwirrenden Post.
> ...



Sorry, das kann ich einfach nicht glauben. Anders als bei jedem Handy befindet sich auf dem Rox ausschließlich vorinstallierte Software. Diese solltet Ihr allmählich in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Mai 2019)

Bei der Komplexität wird es sich nie vermeiden lassen dass es irgendeine Konstellation gibt die ein Gerät/Software nicht so funktionieren lassen wie es sein sollte.

Warum benötigte mein Autohändler mit Unterstützung des Werks 4 Anläufe um die Motorsteuerungssoftwate zu aktualisieren?
Warum erhalten mein Router, Fernseher, Kamera, Smartwatch.... ständig Updates? 

Die Hersteller bauen mit Sicherheit keine Fehler ein um zuerst die Kunden und im Anschluss sich selbst zu beschäftigen bzw zu ärgern.


----------



## ccpirat (16. Mai 2019)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15907835"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @ccpirat
> 
> bekommst du hier einen Black Screen oder Ähnliches?
> Startet das Gerät einfach neu durch?
> ...



Nein, kein Black Screen, einfacher Neustart.
Teils nur Neustart, teils beginnt er im Neustart wieder einen Neustart und dann muss ich das Gerät neu einrichten.
Es sind aber alle Daten vorhanden.
Ist halt ärgerlich, wenn man fix losfahren möchte...


----------



## Basstler_Bln (16. Mai 2019)

Hembacher schrieb:


> Sorry, das kann ich einfach nicht glauben. Anders als bei jedem Handy befindet sich auf dem Rox ausschließlich vorinstallierte Software. Diese solltet Ihr allmählich in den Griff bekommen.


Morgen,

ich sehe das ganze genau so - es ist ein Android Device, im Normalfall komplett abgeriegelt, man hat nur die 'Sigma App' !
Der Nutzer kann nur innerhalb der Sigma App Einstellungen ändern.
Sollte durch die einfache Nutzung, sich das ganze Gerät in einen nicht reproduzierbaren Zustand kicken, liegt das an der Sigma App.

Was kann der Nutzer dafür und warum fällt das erst nach einem Jahr auf ?!

---
@SIGMA-Support

Ich für meinen Teil bin es einfach leid, permanent Tickets zu schreiben - ich wollte ein Navi für mein Rad und keinen Tamagotchi,
der mehr hege und pflege als ein Haustier braucht - dafür wurde das Ding nicht angeschafft.
Auch habe ich mehr als genug Bugs gemeldet, das schon seit der ersten Juni Woche 2018 (!), nach dem Erwerb.
Ich habe nach eurer Anleitung damals den Log Modus aktiviert und euch mehrmals die Dateien geschickt, keine Resonanz.
Das ging auch für 2-3 Wochen gut, dann wurde gar nicht mehr auf die Fehlermeldungen eingegangen - also lässt man es sein.

Irgendwann ging es dann hier weiter, inklusive weitere Fehlermeldungen im Thread und vor allem per PM (schaut einfach nach, bitte).
Auch dort, ähnliches Verhalten - es läuft 1-2 Wochen gut, dann plötzlich keine Konversation mehr, man schreibt den nächsten Bug und bekommt dann antworten, wo man sich fragt ob die Gegenseite eine Gehirnwäsche bekommen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basstler_Bln (16. Mai 2019)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Nein, kein Black Screen, einfacher Neustart.
> Teils nur Neustart, teils beginnt er im Neustart wieder einen Neustart und dann muss ich das Gerät neu einrichten.
> Es sind aber alle Daten vorhanden.
> Ist halt ärgerlich, wenn man fix losfahren möchte...


Jupp, besonder wenn man sich grad auf den Weg ins Büro machen will - passiert mir inzwischen aber _nur_ noch 1 mal pro Woche.
Bisschen Glück habe ich aber, die Neueinrichtung brauchte ich dieses Jahr noch nicht ... noch


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Mai 2019)

Was erwartet ihr von einer Konversation?
Ein tägliches Update?

Die Informationen müssen zuerst einmal gesammelt und dann mit vielen weiteren Dingen die uns Kunden nicht bekannt sind,  abgestimmt werden.

Es wäre auch zu viel verlangt jedem Anwender eine Rückinfo zu geben ob der Punkt abgearbeitet wurde oder noch in Abstimmung ist.

Wir dürfen sicher sein dass sich der Support im Hintergrund alle Mühe gibt den Ursachen auf den Grund zu gehen. Das dauert halt manchmal länger als allen Beteiligten - auch dem Hersteller - lieb ist. 

Mein Gedanke wenn mal etwas nicht klappt:
"Na siehste, die anderen sind auch nicht perfekt".


----------



## Basstler_Bln (16. Mai 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Was erwartet ihr von einer Konversation?



Inzwischen hier gar nichts mehr ! - In Normalfall eine Antwort, ich habe auf meiner Liste noch >6 Bugs, die komplett ignoriert werden.

Ich hatte (!) die Erwartung im Juni 2018, für 399€ ein funktionstüchtiges Navi fürs Bike zu kaufen und
nicht 399€ für die Teilnahme an einem Beta Feldtest auszugeben.

Es soll ja Leute geben, die arbeiten als Entwicklungsingenieur und dürfen sich hauptberuflich uA mit Software Bugs und
Hardware Glitches beschäftigen - da werde ich sogar für bezahlt.
In der Freizeit möchte ich mich davon erholen und nicht weiter Fehler suchen, Tickets schreiben und das Bugfixing tracken.

Verstehe nicht, was daran so schwierig zu verstehen ist.

---
Ed:
Bei uns gibt es intern folgende, nette Polemik:
"Geht die Update Funktion ?" - "Dann können wir ausliefern !"


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Mai 2019)

Wir haben den gleichen Beruf, allerdings ein unterschiedliches Verständnis für komplex konstruierte Produkte.

Kenne nur 1 Produkt das von Anfang an perfekt war: ein Hammer.

Verständnis und Toleranz machen das Leben viel angenehmer. 

Sieh es einfach etwas lockerer.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (16. Mai 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Sieh es einfach etwas lockerer.


Ganz sicher nicht !

Das Produkt hätte in diesem Zustand nicht auf den Markt geworfen werden dürfen !
Ich ärgere mich seit 12 Monaten über das Teil - zugegeben, seit gut 6 Monaten ist es besser geworden.
Aber es bleibt eine Frechheit, das Ding wurde nicht verschenkt, wir reden von 400€ - da habe zumindest ich, eine gewisse Erwartungshaltung.

Und wenn Sigma sich mit der Komplexität verrannt hat, ok, aber dann sollte wenigstens die Kommunikation besser laufen.
Und damit meine ich :

- Auf Fehlermeldungen reagieren
- Nicht dem Kunden irgendwie die Schuld über helfen
- Den Kunden grundsätzlich für zu 'blöde' darstellen
- Zeit schinden mit 'Bitte Werksreset'; 'Bitte einschicken'
- Offensichtliches Fehlverhalten (Kompass !!) eine Zeit lang wegdiskutieren (gut, letztlich musste Sigma sich eingestehen das es nicht läuft)
- Mein Lieblingsthema WLAN abschalten - wird es nicht, er synct wenn er den AP findet, ob ich will oder nicht - wurde auch mehrfach dementiert, bis ich erklärt habe wie es sich reproduzieren lässt - Antwort : "Das WLAN braucht kaum Energie." ...
- etc.

Wir reden hier nicht von kleinen, selten auftretenden Macken - das kann ich ab, aber alleine die Abstürze nach dem Einschalten, sind hier ein flächendeckender Nervfaktor.
...

Ich finde deine Entspanntheit beneidenswert - ehrlich - erwarte aber nicht, das die Meinung andere auch teilen.


----------



## HSV1896 (17. Mai 2019)

Dann stellt sich mir jetzt nur die Frage warum mein ROX ohne Probleme läuft... 
Bis auf 1-2 Reboots in wohlgemerkt 7 Monaten. 
Mein iPhone X hat das öfters hinbekommen 
Irgendwas muss ich ja dann anders machen. 
Gut, Tracks werden nur über das Data Center importiert, oder auf dem Gerät selbst geplant. 
Und zur Fehlerfindung benötigt man nun mal Geräte vor Ort um diese auszulesen, zumindest bei Apple etc.
Kann Sigma da schon verstehen. Euer Fahrrad fährt auch ohne Rox zur Arbeit. Eine Navigation sollte da nicht nötig sein, ausser man ist morgens verpeilt


----------



## Basstler_Bln (17. Mai 2019)

HSV1896 schrieb:


> Eine Navigation sollte da nicht nötig sein, ausser man ist morgens verpeilt


Gute Idee, 
ich baue mir noch als Fallback Lösung die Halterungen vom Rox 10 bzw 11 an den Lenker - die liegen hier ja auch noch rum.


----------



## HSV1896 (17. Mai 2019)

Na dann nehm dein ROX 11 und schick den 12er zu Sigma dann sollte die Diskussion doch beendet sein? 

Ohne jetzt das genaue Problem zu kennen kann dein Rox ja wirklich etwas haben, was sich durch Updates von Sigma nicht beheben lässt und der muss getauscht werden? 
Hattest du deinen schon mal eingeschickt?


----------



## Basstler_Bln (17. Mai 2019)

Ich würde das Gerät einschicken, wenn ein Hardware Defekt vorliegen würde, nicht wenn die Software spinnt.
Solange mir Sigma keinen technisch nachvollziehbaren Grund liefert, warum das Einschicken notwendig sein soll, wird das nicht passieren.

Zur Erinnerung - ich hegen keinen grundsätzlichen Groll - weder gegen Sigma noch dem 12er - habe immer wieder geschrieben, dass es grundsätzlich ein robustes, gutes Gerät ist und mir sehr daran gelegen ist, dass die Bugs endlich beseitigt werden.
Da aber die Kommunikation zunehmend bescheiden wird, verliere ich einfach die Lust da noch mehr Zeit zu investieren...

Gerade in den ersten Monaten mit dem Rox 12, hatte ich immer den 11er als Ersatz im Rucksack (weil die Halterung kompatibel ist), damit wenigstens die Trainingsdaten erhalten bleiben. Anfangs ist die App in 5-20 Minuten Abständen einfach abgeschmiert (kein Neustart des Gerätes, nur die App). Danach gab es auch gerne spontane Totalausfälle der ANT Sensoren, bzw. der 12er hat sie nicht mehr 'gesehen', einfach so, während der Tour - tlw. half neu verbinden, idR aber nur ein Reboot.
Ansonsten, lies mal was ich weiter oben schrieb - ich war bis Anfang diesen Jahres mit dem Support per PM ganz anders unterwegs (3. Level Support) - bis dann offenbar ein anderer Mitarbeiter die PMs bearbeitet hat und die ganzen Abstimmungen waren obsolet.

Allgemein bin ich es inzwischen einfach Leid - Es kostet meine Zeit und Nerven, darum geht es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HSV1896 (17. Mai 2019)

Also soll @SIGMA-Support deine Probleme in der Glaskugel ablesen?
Du sagst doch selbst du würdest in der Branche arbeiten.
Kannst du Probleme durch stümperhafte Fehlerbeschreibungen in irgendwelchen Foren erkennen die anscheinend nur bei 3-4 Usern auftreten hier im Forum?

Also mir wäre das unmöglich.
Aber irgendein Grund muss es ja geben das du den 12er behälst und deswegen verstehe ich nicht warum man das Gerät nichtmal einschicken kann?
Das tut niemanden weh und jeder scheint ja an der Situation zu profitieren. Ebenfalls könntest du damit auch uns als Foren User helfen, dass Sigma das endlich in den Griff kriegt und wir hier über andere Probleme schreiben können =D
Das Thema Abstürze ist doch langsam ausgelutscht.

Naja ist nur meine Meinung und gilt nicht als Richtwert. Mir fehlt nur Verständnis für so ein stures Verhalten.

Naja ich kümmer mich jetzt mal wieder um Apple User und deren Probleme =D

Schönes Wochenende euch


----------



## Basstler_Bln (17. Mai 2019)

@HSV1896 
Das lass ich mal unkommentiert stehen, meine Beweggründe habe ich hinreichend dargelegt, wiederholen werde ich das nicht.
---
Für alle die das noch nie gesehen haben und vor allem dem @SIGMA-Support, habe ich mal das tägliche Prozedere dokumentiert :


Sorry wegen quer, war der erste Versuch hier 
Das Video zeigt den Boot Vorgang und einen direkt folgenden 'Wisch' Versuch - habe ich vor 15m aufgezeichnet...


----------



## bikedoc66 (17. Mai 2019)

Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Das Video zeigt den Boot Vorgang und einen direkt folgenden 'Wisch' Versuch - habe ich vor 15m aufgezeichnet...


Hallo Basstler,
meiner Meinung nach hast du zu früh gewischt (würde bei mir auch zum Neustart führen).
Ist aber eigentlich eine Sache die über die Software geregelt werden kann(Funktionen erst gegeben wenn Gerät komplett hochgefahren) !


----------



## Basstler_Bln (17. Mai 2019)

bikedoc66 schrieb:


> Hallo Basstler,
> meiner Meinung nach hast du zu früh gewischt (würde bei mir auch zum Neustart führen).



Genau darum dreht sich hier die ganze Diskussion !

Muss los, schönes Wochenende !


----------



## Hans1959 (17. Mai 2019)

Ich quäle das Gerät nun täglich,zur Arbeit hin und zurück,zum Einkaufen,Touren usw.auch ohne nach dem Einschalten lange zu warten,aber ein Reboot ist nicht zu produzieren.Ich habe seit meinem Kauf im November 2018 glaube ich 2x einen Reboot gehabt,seit dem dieses Jahr nicht mehr.Auch das Problem mit dem Kompass funktioniert jetzt gut.


----------



## a-x-e-l (17. Mai 2019)

bikedoc66 schrieb:


> Hallo Basstler,
> meiner Meinung nach hast du zu früh gewischt (würde bei mir auch zum Neustart führen).
> Ist aber eigentlich eine Sache die über die Software geregelt werden kann(Funktionen erst gegeben wenn Gerät komplett hochgefahren) !



Er hat gewischt, nachdem das Gerät erkennbar bereit war. Ja, kann man sicher über die Software regeln, z.B. den Bildschirm unterdrücken, bis das Gerät komplett hochgefahren ist. Warum macht man es dann nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (17. Mai 2019)

Hans1959 schrieb:


> Ich quäle das Gerät nun täglich,zur Arbeit hin und zurück,zum Einkaufen,Touren usw.auch ohne nach dem Einschalten lange zu warten,aber ein Reboot ist nicht zu produzieren.Ich habe seit meinem Kauf im November 2018 glaube ich 2x einen Reboot gehabt,seit dem dieses Jahr nicht mehr.Auch das Problem mit dem Kompass funktioniert jetzt gut.



Definiere "ohne lange zu warten".   Kannst du das Verhalten aus dem Video in dem gleichen Zeitfenster nachvollziehen?


----------



## Hans1959 (17. Mai 2019)

Mache ich jetzt extra immer so,sobald der rote Bildschirm mit dem Rox Logo verschwunden ist wird sofort "gewischt",oder das Sportprofil gewechselt oder sonst irgend was gemacht.Das mache ich jetzt um einen Reboot oder Absturz zu produzieren,passiert aber nichts in der Richtung


----------



## a-x-e-l (18. Mai 2019)

Hans1959 schrieb:


> Mache ich jetzt extra immer so,sobald der rote Bildschirm mit dem Rox Logo verschwunden ist wird sofort "gewischt",oder das Sportprofil gewechselt oder sonst irgend was gemacht.Das mache ich jetzt um einen Reboot oder Absturz zu produzieren,passiert aber nichts in der Richtung



Danke für deine Rückmeldung. Welche Sensoren hast du in Verbindung mit dem ROX 12 beim Starten aktiv?


----------



## Hans1959 (18. Mai 2019)

HF Sensor und ANT + noch vom Rox10 am MTB,oder R2 Duo mit HF Sensor am Rennrad


----------



## Diver765 (18. Mai 2019)

Ich habe eine vieleicht dumme Frage :
Wo genau finde ich in dem Sigma Data Center die Gesamtwerte für die einzelnen Profile ?
Auf dem Gerät selbst weiß ich wo, aber wenn bei einem Absturz die Daten weg sind ?
Sie müssen doch in der Sigma Cloud doch irgendwo sein ?


----------



## Basstler_Bln (18. Mai 2019)

@Diver765 

Tach,

im DC oben links kannst du die einzelnen Profile für die Ansicht auswählen :






Basstler


----------



## Basstler_Bln (18. Mai 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Danke für deine Rückmeldung. Welche Sensoren hast du in Verbindung mit dem ROX 12 beim Starten aktiv?



Interessanter Ansatz, aber ich vermute, dass der Rox die Sensoren nicht von sich aus anfunken wird bzw. kann - die schlafen ja eigentlich.
Aktiv werden sie erst wenn entweder nen Magnet vorbeirauscht bzw bei der Stages, eine Positionsänderung erkannt wurde.
So merkt der Rox ja auch, wenn wir losfahren wollen - 'Sensor erkannt, Aufzeichnung starten ?'

Mal ein anderer Gedanke, wie lange hast du den Rox schon ?
Vielleicht waren es die frühen FW Versionen, die noch Fragmente hinterlassen haben, die sich gelegentlich mit den eher aktuellen beißen.
Reine Spekulation 

Sonniges Wochenende

Basstler


----------



## a-x-e-l (18. Mai 2019)

Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Interessanter Ansatz, aber ich vermute, dass der Rox die Sensoren nicht von sich aus anfunken wird bzw. kann - die schlafen ja eigentlich.
> Aktiv werden sie erst wenn entweder nen Magnet vorbeirauscht bzw bei der Stages, eine Positionsänderung erkannt wurde.
> So merkt der Rox ja auch, wenn wir losfahren wollen - 'Sensor erkannt, Aufzeichnung starten ?'
> 
> ...



Hi,

Beim Einschalten trage ich den Pulsgurt und habe das Rad vom Keller in den Flur gerollt. D.h. die Sensoren sind dann 
aus dem Standby aufgewacht, wenn ich den ROX hochfahre.

Die erste Aufzeichnung ist vom 3.7.18. Da war die erste FW Version drauf.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (18. Mai 2019)

@a-x-e-l 

Ich bekomme den Abflug ohne Sensor Beteiligung hin...
Also bleibt als Gemeinsamkeit die frühe Firmware - mal gucken wie das weiter geht.


----------



## a-x-e-l (18. Mai 2019)

So, es ist passiert. 

Ich wollte ein letztes Mal den Rox hochfahren, um mich zu versichern, dass er voll geladen ist. Es kam die Fehlermeldung: *"SD-Karte wurde als Speicher ausgewählt, wurde aber entfernt(NEIN-wurde sie nicht!)Bitte setze die gleich(e) Karte wieder ein oder drücke unten, um den internen Speicher wieder zu verwenden."* Ich habe die SD-Kartenabdeckung geöffnet. Die Karte saß fest im Slot. Ausgeworfen und dann wieder eingerastet. ROX neu gestartet und jeweils immer im schwarzen Bildschirm gelandet.

(Hintergrund: Ich hatte mir für die längere Strecke morgen den Track über das Data Center auf den ROX geladen. Schon vor einigen Tagen und ich konnte den Track auch aufrufen und die Navigation starten. Nur heute nicht.)

Mehrere Versuche, auch über Ein+Home-Button neu booten, kein Erfolg. Letztendlich Factory reset. Na gut dachte ich, alle Daten sind ja über die Cloud fein mit dem Data Center synchronisiert, da werden wir fix wieder alles haben.

@SIGMA-Support
Da wurde nix zwischen ROX und Data Center synchronisiert. Keine Tracks, keine Einstellungen, keine Aktivitäten, nix.
Nach nur 1,5 h hatte ich wieder alles wie vorher. Karten waren auch weg, klar, neu laden.

Ich habe mir nun zusätzlich zum ROX noch meinen acht! Jahre alten, aber stets zuverlässigen Edge 800 auf den Vorbau geschnallt.
Das sieht megawichtig  aus und einige werden sich denken, was macht der alte Mann da? Gut, kann ich gleich Werbung für den neuen ROX machen. Der Edge macht sogar Sinn, weil der ROX sicher wieder beim ersten Regenschauer morgen die Höhenmetermesserei einstellt.
Der Edge wird vermutlich das Ende der Tour nicht mehr ganz erleben, weil die Batterie schon acht Jahre alt ist aber ja, wenn er läuft, dann zuverlässig.

@SIGMA-Support Ich möchte euch das Gerät zuschicken. Wie komme ich an einen Rücksendeaufkleber und was braucht ihr noch alles an Angaben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diver765 (18. Mai 2019)

Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> @Diver765
> 
> Tach,
> 
> ...



Danke,
aber die Werte stimmen nicht. Da wird nur die Summe der Aufgezeichneten Aktivitäten angezeigt.
Im Gerät hatte ich die Gesammtwerte korrigiert, weil ich einige Kilometer mit dem Fahrrad anders aufgezeichnet hatte.


----------



## FredMa (18. Mai 2019)

hallo, ich habe die Sigma Rox 12 für ein paar Tage und ich habe ein Problem.
Wenn ich eine Route aus Strava importiere, sind die Kilometer gut, aber der Rückgang verdoppelt sich ...
Das ist dir passiert und weißt du was zu tun ist?
Ich hoffe du verstehst, ich benutze einen Übersetzer.

Danke.


----------



## a-x-e-l (19. Mai 2019)

@FredMa 

what's your mother language I've no idea, what you mean with:

_Wenn ich eine Route aus Strava importiere, sind die Kilometer gut, aber der Rückgang verdoppelt sich ..._

Taanslated with deepl: When I import a route from Strava, the kilometers are good, but the decrease doubles ..

Decrease: Do you mean the altitude difference?


----------



## FredMa (19. Mai 2019)

Leider arbeiten Online-Übersetzer schlecht. Ich bin französisch, Auf englisch ist es "ascending elevation". In Deutsch kann ungleich sein Höhenunterschiede?

Danke.


----------



## FredMa (19. Mai 2019)

bild zu erklären:


----------



## a-x-e-l (19. Mai 2019)

@FredMa 

Oui, ascension= Höhenunterschied oder auch Höhenmeter.

C'est vraiment très curieux.


----------



## a-x-e-l (19. Mai 2019)

So, von der Tour zurück.

Erkenntnisse: Der ROX war zu 100% zuverlässig. Direkt gstartet, kaum Aussetzer. So wie man es erwartet.
Hat der Factory reset was bewirkt?

War 9 h unterwegs. Von 100% auf 25% Akkustand. Keine Displaybeleuchtung an, sonst Puls, Powermeter, Speed als Sensoren aktiv.
Habe mir den Track anzeigen lassen ohne Abbiegehinweise.

Kannn es so sein, wie Basstler_Bin vermutet hat, dass wir mit unseren frühen Geräten bei den ganzen Firmware Updates irgendwelche
Dateifragmente auf dem Gerät hatten, die rumspuken?


----------



## radheinz (19. Mai 2019)

Ich bin gestern auch 12h ohne Probleme unterwegs gewesen. Allerdings ist der Rox bei mir sonst nur beim Hochfahren abgeschmiert.


----------



## a-x-e-l (19. Mai 2019)

radheinz schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern auch 12h ohne Probleme unterwegs gewesen. Allerdings ist der Rox bei mir sonst nur beim Hochfahren abgeschmiert.



Wie war dein Energieverbrauch? Welchee Randbedingungen? Navigation an, Licht an, Sensoren? Nach 12h müsste der Rox ziemlich platt gewesen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_N_D (19. Mai 2019)

Hab heute auch ne Tour hinter mir (knapp 4h), incl. Navigation, Beleuchtung auf Auto, Abbiegehinweise an, Sensoren: Speed, Cadenz, Puls. Keine Abstürze, keine Aussetzer. Auto Pause funktionierte wie gewünscht. Akku war dann bei glatten 60%.


----------



## radheinz (19. Mai 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Wie war dein Energieverbrauch? Welchee Randbedingungen? Navigation an, Licht an, Sensoren? Nach 12h müsste der Rox ziemlich platt gewesen sein.


Beleuchtung und Navigation waren an, Geschwindigkeitssensor und Brustgurt waren gekoppelt,  nach 11h hab ich eine Powerbank bemüht, da der Akku ziemlich runter war. Wo er stand, kann ich leider nicht sagen.


----------



## a-x-e-l (19. Mai 2019)

@Bike_N_D und @radheinz 

Danke für das Feedback.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. Mai 2019)

Habt ihr mir eure Abstürze auf mein Flagschiff eines Mitbewerbers geschickt?

Hatte heute 2 Komplettabstürze in kurzer Zeit. Danach lief er. Somit sind Geräte anderer Hersteller auch betroffen ...

Das nächste Mal kommt der ROX 12 wieder zum Einsatz. Damit hatte ich noch gar keine Probleme und die Routenberechnung sowie die  Bedienung mit Handschuhen ist viel besser.

Je nach Absturzanfälligkeit wechsel ich ab sofort die Geräte


----------



## VolkeR. (19. Mai 2019)

Ich habe den ROX 12.0 seit Anfang Mai. Die ersten 2 Touren liefen ohne Probleme. 

Gestern, als ich meine 3te Tour fahren wollte, fuhr das Gerät wie gewohnt hoch, startete dann aber gleich den 2ten Bootvorgang! 
Ok, danach gab es keine Probleme mehr und ich konnte meine Tour starten! 

Zu Hause angekommen, verband ich den ROX mit dem PC. Danach gleich ein schwarzer Bildschirm. Nach mehreren Boot-Loops kam ich auf den Bildschirm, wo ich auf "AKTIVIEREN" drücken soll, damit sich der ROX mit dem Data-Center verbinden kann.
Nachdem ich das gemacht hatte, begannen wieder unzählige Boot-Loops.

Irgendwann hatte ich die Schnauze voll und machte einen Werksreset. Der brachte aber keine Besserung. 
Dann kam ich auf die glorreiche Idee, die externe Speicherkarte (32GB, ordnungsgemäß mit FAT32 formatiert) zu entfernen.

Und - welch Wunder - auf einmal konnte ich den ROX wieder mit meinem PC (ohne Absturz) verbinden.

Das Gerät scheint wohl, trotz neuestem Firmware-Update vom April, noch immer ein Problem mit externen Speicherkarten zu haben! 

Heute wollte ich meine 4te Tour mit dem ROX 12.0 starten und musste (nach dem gestrigen Werksreset) erstmal die Sensoren wieder neu verbinden. Ich benutze hier den R1 Brustgurt und den R2 Duo von Sigma Sport. 

Die Kopplung verlief ohne Probleme, doch als ich losfuhr, brach nach kurzer Zeit die Verbindung zum Trittfrequenzsensor ab! 
Ich also angehalten, um zu schauen, ob vielleicht der Abstand zum Magneten zu groß ist. Nein, war er nicht.

Ich also das Training abgebrochen, die Tour gespeichert und das Gerät runter gefahren. Nach dem Neustart den R2 Duo noch mal neu mit dem ROX 12.0 verbunden, obwohl er noch als verbunden angezeigt wurde! 

Tja, und danach zeigte er mir auch wieder die Trittfrequenz an! 

Fazit: Für Sigma Sport gibt es noch sehr viel zu tun!!!

Zum Schluß habe ich noch eine Frage: Warum im Datacenter keine Leistung (in Watt) mehr angezeigt wird, konnte ich - Dank dieses tollen und informativen Threads - bereits in Erfahrung bringen! 
Aber warum kann ich bei den Strava-Segmenten nicht mehr auswählen, welchen Vergleich ich angezeigt bekomme?
Es geht nur noch der Vergleich zum KOM, der mich aber gar nicht interessiert, da ich nicht wissen möchte, wer am besten beschissen hat! 
Mich interessiert nur der Vergleich zu meiner persönlichen (bisherigen) Bestleistung! 
Weiß das jemand? Beim ROX 11.0 konnte ich das noch selbst auswählen!


----------



## Fembria (19. Mai 2019)

VolkeR. schrieb:


> Es geht nur noch der Vergleich zum KOM, der mich aber gar nicht interessiert, da ich nicht wissen möchte, wer am besten beschissen hat!
> Mich interessiert nur der Vergleich zu meiner persönlichen (bisherigen) Bestleistung!


Geht wohl leider nicht
Ein Vergleich mit der eigenen Leistung erscheint mir auch sinnvoller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (20. Mai 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Hatte heute 2 Komplettabstürze in kurzer Zeit. Danach lief er. Somit sind Geräte anderer Hersteller auch betroffen ...




Das wird keiner bestreiten, dass aktuelle Geräte aufgrund ihrer Funktionsvielfalt mehr Ansatzpunkte für
Störungen bieten. Mein Edge 800 läuft tiptop. Konzentriert sich aber auch nur auf die Funktionen, die das Radeln betreffen und
kein Strava, Push Nachrichten ect.

Aber das macht die Sache auch nicht besser, wenn Geräte anderer Hersteller auch abstürzen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. Mai 2019)

Macht es nicht besser, trotzdem werde ich deswegen keinen Herzinfarkt bekommen.

Locker bleiben und mit Humor nehmen. Hab schon mal geschrieben dass es sicherlich nicht extra so programmiert wird um uns zu ärgern.


----------



## a-x-e-l (20. Mai 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Macht es nicht besser, trotzdem werde ich deswegen keinen Herzinfarkt bekommen.
> 
> Locker bleiben und mit Humor nehmen. Hab schon mal geschrieben dass es sicherlich nicht extra so programmiert wird um uns zu ärgern.



Habe das bis Samstag noch recht locker genommen.


----------



## Bike_N_D (20. Mai 2019)

VolkeR. schrieb:


> Aber warum kann ich bei den Strava-Segmenten nicht mehr auswählen, welchen Vergleich ich angezeigt bekomme?


Das Segment sollte in deinen Favoriten sein bei Strava (wirst du sicherlich schon haben, der Stern bei den Segmenten). Wenn das Segment beginnt einfach unten nach links oder rechts wischen, bei mir wird bei schon gefahrenen Segmenten immer meine Bestleistung angezeigt (ist dann Standart bei mir, behält der Rox12 so bei), bei neuen ungefahrenen Segmenten wird die KOM angezeigt, ist ja logisch, bin's ja noch nicht gefahren. Sigma hat mir das mal per Mail beantwortet.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (20. Mai 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

Gerne möchten wir zu der aktuellen Situation etwas sagen.


Wer diesen Thread bereits länger verfolgt, sieht, dass es in der Vergangenheit immer mal wieder zu Ausfällen bei ROX 12.0-Geräten gekommen ist.

Wir verstehen Euren Ärger darüber und nehmen Eure Hinweise sehr ernst und sind dankbar für Euer Feedback.

Sigma Sport arbeitet kontinuierlich an rückgemeldeten Problemen, um diese zu beheben und die Stabilität zu verbessern.


Leider sind Ausfälle oft situationsspezifisch bzw. abhängig vom individuellen Nutzerverhalten.

Das heißt nicht, dass es hier um Bedienfehler (oder gar Schuld) eines Kunden geht, sondern einfach nur, dass der ein oder andere als ROX-12.0-Nutzer ein spezielles Verhalten hat, das zu einem Gerätefehler führen kann und das wir intern ohne Vorliegen des Geräts leider oftmals wirklich nicht nachbilden können - aber gerne kennenlernen möchten.


Wenn wir das Gerät zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen (wenn der Fehler noch besteht, also im Fehler-Zustand), haben wir sehr gute Möglichkeiten die Ursache des Fehlers zu finden. Sollte ein Fehler in der FW vorliegen, haben wir so die Möglichkeit diesen zu beheben ODER dem Kunden eine Hilfestellung zu geben, um den Fehler zu vermeiden. In der Regel beheben wir solche Fälle dann mit einem Update, um die fehlerhafte Datei zu korrigieren oder zu ignorieren. Dies hängt dann vom jeweiligen Fall ab.


Da wir mit dem ROX 12.0 zum ersten Mal mit einem „offenen“ System arbeiten, besteht ein gewisses Potential, dass Fremddaten auf den Speicher kommen, die da nicht hingehören. Dies ist in der Regel unproblematisch, da das System unbekannte Dateiformate nicht beachtet. Wir haben in der Vergangenheit aber auch schon lernen dürfen, dass auch nicht alle .gpx Dateien „sauber“ sind, d. h. Syntaxfehler beinhalten. Und das kann dann unter Umständen zu Problemen auf dem ROX 12.0 führen. Doch wie bereits erwähnt, kann das nur sicher gesagt werden, wenn wir das Gerät vorliegen haben.


Wir kümmern uns schnellstmöglich um Euren eingesendeten ROX 12.0.

Unsere Bearbeitungszeit ist in der Regel 2 Tage, dann ist er wieder auf dem Weg zurück zu Euch. 


Wir freuen uns auf Euer Feedback und auf eine weitere aktive Diskussion hier im Forum.


Vielen Dank!


@a-x-e-l 

Gerne kannst du uns den ROX 12.0 SPORT einschicken. Ein Rücksendeetikett oder Ähnliches können wir nicht erstellen.


Wir wünschen euch eine schöne Woche.

Euer Sigma – Support – Team.


----------



## Speichenputzer (20. Mai 2019)

VolkeR. schrieb:


> Ich habe den ROX 12.0 seit Anfang Mai. Die ersten 2 Touren liefen ohne Probleme.
> 
> Gestern, als ich meine 3te Tour fahren wollte, fuhr das Gerät wie gewohnt hoch, startete dann aber gleich den 2ten Bootvorgang!
> Ok, danach gab es keine Probleme mehr und ich konnte meine Tour starten!
> ...




Jetzt nach über einem Jahr und div. Updates ist das Thema ext. Speicherkarte immer noch nicht richtig gelöst!! Mein Gerät produziert jedesmal einen Totalabsturz mit Reboot beim Übertragen der Daten auf die (freigegebene) SD. Also lass ich es.

Da mittlerweile der Startvorgang gefühlt eine halbe Ewigkeit dauert mit steigender Tendenz, vermute ich dass es auch u.U. am internen Speicher liegt der sich so langsam füllt. Mir ist z. B. absolut unverständlich warum sämtliche Tracks aus dem DC unbedingt auf dem Rox liegen müssen?


----------



## homte (20. Mai 2019)

Hallo

Ich war gestern beim GF Vosges Grandfondo 175km. Nach dem ersten Anstieg funktionierte die Höhenmessung schon wieder nicht mehr richtig. Höhenmessung stand auf manuell. Ich hatte die Navigation laufen und die Gesamtstrecke von VP zu VP geteilt. Von den 3500hm wurden nur 2000hm aufgezeichnet.

Des weiteren war nach ca. 4Std der Akkustand so tief das ich in den Ruhemodus schalten musste um sicher zu gehn das die gesamte Strecke überhaupt aufgezeichnet wird. Ich fahre mit HF und Leistungsmesser. Kurz nach speichern der Fahrt ist er dann auch wirklich ausgegangen.

Ich hatte bei einer früheren Anfrage mal gefragt ob es ein Kabel gibt mit dem ich den Rox 12 auch währende der Fahrt laden kann. Wie stiehts damit aus? Hab nie eine Antwort erhalten.

Dann hätte ich mal gerne gewusst warum ich das Gerät auf meine kosten zu euch schicken soll??? Ich könnte es auch einfach dort zurück geben wo ich es gekauft hab. Fazit: Ich hab ein neues Gerät und ihr bekommt eins zurück das auf Werkseinstellung steht. Das wegen 4,95€. bzw 2x 4,95€. 


Links mein Höhenprofil  und rechts das von einem Freund


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (20. Mai 2019)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie die Teams beim XCO UCI Worldcup behandelt werden, welche teilweise ebenfalls mit dem Rox12 unterwegs sind ... erzählt man denen dann auch, das wäre ein Userfehler? Oder müssen die ihre Geräte etwa auch auf eigene Kosten einsenden, wenn diese zicken?


----------



## Hans1959 (20. Mai 2019)

Mußte ich z.b bei Garmin auch immer selber zahlen,oder hat sich da was geândert?Meiner ist das letzte Mal ich glaube im Dezember abgestürzt und booten geht genauso fix wie am Anfang,ich benutze den Rox jeden Tag und bei jedem Wetter ohne Probleme


----------



## Bike_N_D (20. Mai 2019)

homte schrieb:


> Von den 3500hm wurden nur 2000hm aufgezeichnet.


Hast du es mal mit Strava verglichen? Sofern Konto vorhanden. Wenn die gesammte Strecke aufgezeichnet wurde, dann sollte es in Strava korrekt wiedergegeben werden, sofern du es hochlädst. Bei mir weicht eigentlich nur die Anfangshöhe etwas ab (wenige Meter), korrigiere dies dann aber im DC. Die gefahrene Höhenmeter stimmen bis jetzt ziemlich gut überein mit meinem Kollegen und anderen Platformen, welche ich benutze um Touren zu planen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homte (20. Mai 2019)

Hab zwei Bilder gemacht. Er hackt die spitzen ab. oder weis nicht ob es hoch oder runter geht. manchmal zählt er sogar Höhe bergab.


----------



## a-x-e-l (20. Mai 2019)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15915707"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Gerne möchten wir zu der aktuellen Situation etwas sagen.
> 
> ...



@SIGMA-Support

Wie darf ich das mit der fehlerhaften Firmware verstehen? Ich hätte gedacht, dass es dazu Prüfsummen gibt, die am Ende
checken, ob das Update korrekt durchgelaufen ist.

Offenes System: Ich habe nicht am System rumgespielt. Tracks kamen über gpsies oder als Import ins Data Center und dann
via Sync auf den ROX. Fehlerhafte gpx-Files? Hatte ich in 8 Jahren Edge 800 nie oder besser gesagt, ist nichts aufgefallen, weil
die Navigation stets funktioniert hat. Ihr schreibt: _Sollte ein Fehler in der FW vorliegen, haben wir so die Möglichkeit diesen zu beheben ODER dem Kunden eine Hilfestellung zu geben, um den Fehler zu vermeiden_. Ja, bitte gebt uns eine Hilfestellung hier. Wie können wir erkennen, dass die Probleme von einer fehlerhaften FW stammen? Wie können wir das beheben? Genau diese Workarounds habe ich angesprochen. Da kam nie eine Info vom Support im Sinne: Wenn der Fehler, passiert, war das die Ursache und das war die Abhilfe.

*Wenn ihr die Ursache für unsere Probleme in der Firmware oder in Manipulationen an der Software im Gerät vermutet, warum bietet ihr nicht ein Sonder Update an, welches die Geräte komplett platt macht und dann mit einer einheitlichen Basis Software auf einen gemeinsamen Stand bringt?  Schön wäre es, wenn ihr uns vorher erklärt, wie man seine Daten, siehe Post weiter unten, sichern o. synchronisieren kann.*

Das Gerät im Fehlerzustand zusenden? Gut, wenn ich das nächste Mal eine Situation wie Samstag habe, werde ich das tun.
Gestern hat es seinen Job sehr gut gemacht, dann ist es ein tolles Gerät.

Thema Laufzeit: Ich habe auch das Gefühl, dass der Verbrauch seit dem letzten Update etwas höher ist, allerdings kam um die Zeit
auch der Powermeter ans Rad. Ich weiß nicht, wie sich die Aufzeichnung der Daten als Mehrverbrauch auswirkt. Rechne ich meinen
Verbrauch von Samstag hoch, käme ich an knapp 12 h mit allen Sensoren, Trackanzeige, Anzeige immer an, ohne Hintergrundbeleuchtung.
Konkret: Unter welchen Rahmenbedingungen kommt ihr auf 16 h Laufzeit?


----------



## homte (20. Mai 2019)

Also ich bin gestern nicht mal auf 4 Std gekommen. Bzw hab ich dann auf Standby geschaltet. Sau gut in den Vogesen. Klar hatte ich das volle Programm an außer Beleuchtung. Kurz nach dem Ziel ist er ausgegangen. Gesamtzeit 09:30 Std. also 05:30Std im Standbybetrieb.


----------



## a-x-e-l (20. Mai 2019)

@SIGMA-Support

Ich schreibe den Punkt separat, damit er im Text oben nicht untergeht. Wie kann ich die Daten im ROX 12 Gerät sichern, so dass ich nach einem Factory Reset ohne großen Aufwand die Daten zurückspielen kann? Dachte, die Cloud wäre dafür geeignet. Evtl. geht es ja, wenn ja-wie?

-Pers. Einstellungen
-Geräteeinstellungen
-Trainingsansichten, also Belegung der Ansichten mit den Feldern
-Aktivitäten, Tracks
-Karten

Nochmal:

Hier wäre theoretisch eine SD Card gut geeignet. Die Frage, warum diese Daten dort nicht abgelegt werden können, habe ich schon mehrfach gestellt. Antwort bis heute keine-schade.


----------



## radheinz (20. Mai 2019)

homte schrieb:


> Ich hatte bei einer früheren Anfrage mal gefragt ob es ein Kabel gibt mit dem ich den Rox 12 auch währende der Fahrt laden kann. Wie stiehts damit aus? Hab nie eine Antwort erhalten.
> 
> 
> > Ich habe am Samstag bei niedrigem Akkustand meine Powerbank bemüht. Der ROX hat sich während der Fahrt aufgeladen.


----------



## a-x-e-l (20. Mai 2019)

Muss kein Widerspruch sein. Hat es halt selbst probiert, nachdem der Support sich nicht meldete/melden durfte.


----------



## homte (20. Mai 2019)

Mir gehts um ein Kabel das ich beim RR-Halter(Buttler) einstecken kann. Ich baue den Buttler immer bei längeren Touren um das er ca. 2cm über den Vorbau steht. Weil man sonst kein Kabel in die Buchse bekommt. Sieht aber scheise aus. Hab schon alles probiert mit Abgewinkelten usw. Die stoßen immer am Vorbau an. Das einzigste was vielleicht gehen würde wären Flachbandkabel mit Stecker vom Computer. Die sind aber am Stecker nicht isoliert. War vielleicht nicht so leicht zu verstehen. Wie man mit einer Powerbank umgeht weiß ich. Sonst hätte ich das Saarland (300km+ 3600hm) in einem Zug nicht umrunden können.


----------



## pacechris (20. Mai 2019)

homte schrieb:


> Sonst hätte ich das Saarland (300km+ 3600hm) in einem Zug nicht umrunden können.



Saarlandschwein


----------



## homte (20. Mai 2019)

Genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. Mai 2019)

homte schrieb:


> ....Wie man mit einer Powerbank umgeht weiß ich. Sonst hätte ich das Saarland (300km+ 3600hm) in einem Zug nicht umrunden können.



Schneller fahren....


----------



## a-x-e-l (20. Mai 2019)

homte schrieb:


> Genau



Ist doch erst im Juni?


----------



## a-x-e-l (20. Mai 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Schneller fahren....



Wenn du uns Windschatten gibst.


----------



## Bergjung (20. Mai 2019)

homte schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich war gestern beim GF Vosges Grandfondo 175km. Nach dem ersten Anstieg funktionierte die Höhenmessung schon wieder nicht mehr richtig. Höhenmessung stand auf manuell. Ich hatte die Navigation laufen und die Gesamtstrecke von VP zu VP geteilt. Von den 3500hm wurden nur 2000hm aufgezeichnet.



Gestern auf einer RTF mit 115km zeigte die Höhenmessung die Höhe konstant korrekt an.
Der Effekt, dass während der Fahrt in der Ebene plötzlich die Höhe um 90m nach oben geht hatte ich zum Glück nur einmal. 
Was ich allerdings fast jede Tour habe ist der Umstand dass die erste Minute keine Änderung der Höhe erfolgt. Bei mir zu Hause geht es sofort 10 Höhenmeter bergab und die werden nicht erkannt. Man sieht auch im Dateilog, dass die ersten ca. 70 Messungen eine bis auf die dritte Kommastelle identische Höhe anzeigt.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. Mai 2019)

@a-x-e-l
Das muss @pacechris übernehmen. Ich bin dafür zuständig dass er beide Hände am Lenker lässt und sich nicht verfährt


----------



## a-x-e-l (20. Mai 2019)

@Bergjung ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (20. Mai 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> @a-x-e-l
> Das muss @pacechris übernehmen. Ich bin dafür zuständig dass er beide Hände am Lenker lässt und sich nicht verfährt



Bist du auch ein Saarländer, so wie ich?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. Mai 2019)

Ja.

Wir Saarländer sind wie Kriechöl....überall 

Morgen kommt wieder der ROX 12 zum Einsatz. Muss mal das Zeichnen einer Route ausprobieren.


----------



## pacechris (20. Mai 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Bist du auch ein Saarländer, so wie ich?



Ja......schneller fahren war auch mein erster Gedanke ....zweiter war Saarlandschwein 


Lese seit es den Rox12 gibt hier mit und komme immer wieder zum Entschluss das ich keinen nerv für das Ding hab


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. Mai 2019)

Kann ihn Dir mal ausleihen. Das Angebot steht immer noch


----------



## FredMa (21. Mai 2019)

FredMa schrieb:


> hallo, ich habe die Sigma Rox 12 für ein paar Tage und ich habe ein Problem.
> Wenn ich eine Route aus Strava importiere, sind die Kilometer gut, aber der Rückgang verdoppelt sich ...(Höhenunterschied)
> Das ist dir passiert und weißt du was zu tun ist?
> Ich hoffe du verstehst, ich benutze einen Übersetzer.
> ...





FredMa schrieb:


> bild zu erklären:




@SIGMA-Support 
hast du eine lösung für mich
danke


----------



## Sadwick (21. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe mich extra wegen diesem Faden mal hier registriert, bin sonst im RR-Forum unterwegs.
Zum Thema Akkukapazität habe ich vor wenigen Tagen den Support von Sigma angeschrieben, hier ein Zitat daraus:
"Die Batterieanzeige gibt mir manches mal offensichtlich falsche Werte aus. Es ist jetzt wiederholt vorgekommen, dass mir bei einer Fahrt mit Navigation nach nur etwa 4,5 Stunden ein fast leerer Akku angezeigt wird und auch die Meldung "Akkustand niedrig" erscheint. Schließe ich dann das Gerät an ein Ladekabel bekomme ich hier einen Akkustand von etwa 45% angezeigt. Jetzt beim letzten mal war es sogar so, dass sich das Gerät wegen angeblich leerem Akku abgeschaltet hat. Ich habe dann gleich versucht es wieder einzuschalten, weil ich schauen wollte, ob wenigstens meine Aufzeichnung gespeichert wurde. Das Gerät startete hier nun einwandfrei und die Akkuanzeige stand jetzt knapp unter der Hälfte (die Aktivität wurde übrigens gespeichert) und als ich das Gerät ans Ladekabel geschlossen habe, wurden mir auch wieder 45% Akkuladung angezeigt."
Als Antwort bekam ich folgendes Workaround:
"zur Kalibrierung des Akkus gehen Sie bitte wie folgt vor:
Gerät so lange an lassen bis es selbstständig aus geht.
Gerät kurz an den Strom anschließen, Sie werden eine Restkapazität sehen. Nicht weiter laden.
Gerät anschalten und die restliche Kapazität verbrauchen bis das Gerät von selbst ausgeht.
Gerät im ausgeschalteten Zustand bis 100% laden, ca. 1 Stunde länger am Strom lassen. Der Akku ist kalibriert."
Die Entladung hat vor kurzem stattgefunden und ich bin gerade wieder am Laden. Wann ich zu einer Testfahrt starten kann, weiß ich noch nicht, werde anschließend aber gerne berichten.
So viel vorweg: Nachdem das Gerät bei der Entladung das erste mal aus ging und ich kurz das Ladekabel angeschlossen hatte, wurde mir nur noch 1% Akkustand angezeigt. Als ich dann das Gerät wieder einschaltete, war die Ladeanzeige immer noch ganz unten und der ROX schaltete nach wenigen Minuten wieder ab, war also scheinbar wirklich leer. Der Fehler, dass die Laufzeit so extrem kurz angezeigt wird, obwohl noch etwa 45% Akkuladung vorhanden ist, kommt bei mir nur mit aktiver Navigation vor...

Das Problem, dass Gefälle als Steigung angezeigt wird und umgekehrt, hatte ich vor etwa einem Jahr einmal. Mein ROX war fast neu und ich war in einen stärkeren Regenschauer geraten und im nassen Zustand zeigte das Gerät dieses Verhalten. Ab der nächsten Tour war diesbezüglich wieder alles in Ordnung.
Allerdings habe ich auch immer noch ein Thema, welches mit dem Höhenmesser zusammenhängt. Ich zitiere mal aus einer anderen Mail an den Support:
"Außerdem verhält sich die Anzeige der aktuellen Steigung seltsam. Wenn ich gleichmäßige Anstiege befahre, springt die Anzeige immer um mehrere % hin und her. In der Auswertung in der Link App sieht man dann auch statt einem gleichmäßigen Anstieg ein richtiges "Treppenmuster".
Auch hierzu bekam ich eine Anleitung:
"Bezüglich der Höhe: Bitte entfernen Sie die Shell und säubern Sie den Bereich der Druckdose. Mit Druckluft "abspritzen" und falls möglich etwas Silikonspray darum verteilen und abwischen."
Das habe ich gemacht, leider ohne Erfolg - im Gegenteil meine ich, dass die Anzeige jetzt noch nervöser hin-und-her springt 
Als nächsten Tipp sollte ich hier nun einen Werksreset machen, welcher dann ebenfalls erst bei der nächsten Fahrt getestet wird.



a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Ich schreibe den Punkt separat, damit er im Text oben nicht untergeht. Wie kann ich die Daten im ROX 12 Gerät sichern, so dass ich nach einem Factory Reset ohne großen Aufwand die Daten zurückspielen kann? Dachte, die Cloud wäre dafür geeignet. Evtl. geht es ja, wenn ja-wie?
> 
> -Pers. Einstellungen
> -Geräteeinstellungen
> ...


Im Data Center kannst du unter "Einstellungen" ein "Datenbank Backup" ausführen. Was da alles gesichert wird, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Jedenfalls müsste man das doch dann auch alles über die Cloud wieder auf den ROX bekommen...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. Mai 2019)

„Draw my Route“ ist eine feine Sache 

Richtig fein wäre eine Möglichkeit die Kilometer des Routenvorschlages editieren zu können.

Das Zeichnen ist durch den unbekannten Maßstab recht grob. Wenn ich vorhabe 60 km zu fahren und es wird eine 90 km Runde vorgeschlagen wäre es schön den Vorschlag abändern zu können damit das Gerät eine neue Route berechnen kann. Eine Abweichung von einigen Kilometer +/- wäre nicht schlimm.

Das ist grundsätzlich mit dem Neuzeichnen auch möglich, allerdings muss man recht oft probieren.


----------



## a-x-e-l (21. Mai 2019)

Sadwick schrieb:


> .....
> Im Data Center kannst du unter "Einstellungen" ein "Datenbank Backup" ausführen. Was da alles gesichert wird, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Jedenfalls müsste man das doch dann auch alles über die Cloud wieder auf den ROX bekommen...



Ich interpretiere das Backup so, dass es eingespielt werden kann, sollte irgendwas mit der Datenbank des Data Center faul sein. Die
anderen Daten liegen ja auch in der Cloud. Eine Anleitung wäre halt schon schön Ich hoffe diesbezüglich  noch auf eine Antwort vom Support.

Danke dafür, dass du die Infos bzgl. Akku Kalibrierung mit uns teilst. Ich habe noch immer die Erwartungshaltung, dass der Support solche Erkenntnisse mit uns teilt. Aber evtl. dürfen die auch nicht, was sie gerne täten.

Nach meiner 9 h Tour am Sonntag hatte ich beim Ausschalten noch 25% Restakkukapazität. Der Wert wurde auch nach dem Anschließen an das Ladegerät angezeigt.


----------



## a-x-e-l (21. Mai 2019)

Sadwick schrieb:


> "Außerdem verhält sich die Anzeige der aktuellen Steigung seltsam. Wenn ich gleichmäßige Anstiege befahre, springt die Anzeige immer um mehrere % hin und her. In der Auswertung in der Link App sieht man dann auch statt einem gleichmäßigen Anstieg ein richtiges "Treppenmuster".
> Auch hierzu bekam ich eine Anleitung:
> "Bezüglich der Höhe: Bitte entfernen Sie die Shell und säubern Sie den Bereich der Druckdose. Mit Druckluft "abspritzen" und falls möglich etwas Silikonspray darum verteilen und abwischen."
> Das habe ich gemacht, leider ohne Erfolg - im Gegenteil meine ich, dass die Anzeige jetzt noch nervöser hin-und-her springt
> ...



Ich weiß nicht, um wie viel % der Wert bei deinem ROX springt. Bei mir sind es bei gleichmäßiger Steigung 1-2%, also bei 6% zwischen 5% und 7%. Ist technisch nachvollziehbar. Die Druckveränderung wird als Digitalwert ausgegeben. D.h. ein Digit, also eine Veränderung von der letzten Stelle um 1 entspricht einer Höhendifferenz von x m. Du fährst und innerhalb des Abtast- und Auswerteintervalls entspricht die Höhenveränderung nun 0,4 , was aber gerundet nicht zu einer Veränderung des Wertes führt. Beim nächsten Zeitintervall sind es kumuliert 0,8 und es wird auf 1 aufgerundet. Damit das nun nicht wild hin und her springt, wird gleitend über mehrere Werte gemittelt und trotzdem kommt es zu Schwankungen. Du merkst auch, wenn du eine Steigung überwunden hast, der Rox für einige Sekunden noch immer anzeigt, du würdest bergauf fahren. Das kommt von der, vermutlich angewendeten,  gleitenden Mittelwertbildung.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gleitender_Mittelwert

Falls ich damit verkehrt liegen sollte, freue ich mich über eine Korrektur.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (21. Mai 2019)

@a-x-e-l 
Bzgl. der Sportprofile - die lassen sich im DC vom Gerät holen :



 

'Vom Gerät importieren' ...

Ich editiere die Dinger eh nur am Rechner - ist komfortabler.
Sichtbar ist auch ein Tipp - hab für das RW zwei Laufradsätze, 27.5" & 29".
Ich habe das ursprüngliche Profil kopiert und mit geänderten Reifen Umfang ein weiteres Mal angelegt.
Sollte ich die mal wechseln, muss ich nicht im Profil rumhacken, sondern nehme einfach das andere Profil.
Da das EDO Profil die Gemeinsame ist, werden die Touren zusammen geworfen (passt mir so).
---

Meine Erfahrung mit der Höhenmessung - hab ja kaum Erhöhungen in Berlin, ABER :

Im durchaus stürmischen März bin ich mal auf den letzten 2km des Heimweges, direkt in ein Sturmtief geraten, das gab 120hm !
Durch die barometrische Messung ist das ziemlich Wetter anfällig ... 
Zudem ist die Messung wirklich empfindlich - ich sehe in den Logs tlw ein vorübergehendes Delta von -1m bei Beschleunigungsvorgängen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (21. Mai 2019)

@Basstler_Bln 

Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Basstler_Bln (21. Mai 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp!


Immer wieder gern !


----------



## Bergjung (21. Mai 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Ich interpretiere das Backup so, dass es eingespielt werden kann, sollte irgendwas mit der Datenbank des Data Center faul sein. Die
> anderen Daten liegen ja auch in der Cloud. Eine Anleitung wäre halt schon schön Ich hoffe diesbezüglich  noch auf eine Antwort vom Support.
> .



So ist es. Bei mir hat sich neulich beim Start auf dem PC das Datacenter aufgehangen. Nach dem Abschießen mit dem Task-Manager und Neustart war alles weg. Habe dann das Backup wieder eingespielt und alles wieder da. Ich mache nach jeder Tour ein Backup.


----------



## Sadwick (21. Mai 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, um wie viel % der Wert bei deinem ROX springt. Bei mir sind es bei gleichmäßiger Steigung 1-2%, also bei 6% zwischen 5% und 7%.


Das ist bei mir teils deutlich mehr. Letztens an einem längeren Anstieg wieder drauf geachtet und das sah in etwa so aus: 9,7,9,6,8,7,11,9,5... Die Veränderungen kommen teilweise im Sekundentakt die Differenz von 6% ! (zwischen 5 und 11) war tatsächlich dabei.
Wie gesagt habe ich jetzt den Akku kalibriert und einen Werksreset gemacht. Bei der nächsten Fahrt wird getestet und ich berichte danach.


----------



## homte (22. Mai 2019)

Gerade Antwort erhalten wegen dem Höhenmesser.
Zitat:
"Bei der Auswertung der Datei, konnten wir einen Abfall des Luftdrucks beobachten, der zu solch einem Ausschlag geführt haben könnte. Hier würden wir Sie bitten dies zu beobachten und sollte dieses Phänomen erneut auftreten uns auch die Wetterverhältnisse mitzuteilen.

Tritt dieses Phänomen bei jeder Ihrer Touren auf oder nur bei bestimmten?

Wir möchten Ihnen empfehlen, bei einer Pause den ROX 12.0 SPORT vom bike zu nehmen, um eine Erwärmung des ROX 12.0 SPORT durch die Sonne zu vermeiden (Temperaturverschiebung)."

Meine Antwort:

Hallo
Ich fahre bei JEDEM Wetter 35C° bis -15C°. Bei Regen Sonne Wind Eis usw. ca 10.000km MTB und RR. Das Thema mit Sonneneinstrahlung und Luftdruckabfall hatten wir schon. Ich wiederhole mich nur ungern. Bei den betroffenen Fahrten war das Wetter nicht toll.OK. Ich bin im Herbst im strömenden Regen gefahren mit einem Temperatursturz und hatte keine Probleme. In meinen Augen fingen die Probleme an als ich das Update gemacht habe. 1Tage bevor es zu diesen Fehlern kam. Wenn ich das Höhenprofil mit dem eines Freundes vergleiche sieht man das die Höhen abgeschnitten sind und er träge reagiert. Bei einem Druckabfall sieht man eigentlich nur das beim Startpunkt nicht mehr die gleiche Höhe gezeigt wird. Ich bin im Bestitz eines Rox 6 und 11 diese haben keine Probleme.

Ich komm mit solch einer Aussage nicht klar. Ich mache auch keine Pause bei der ich Stundenlang irgendwo rum sitze. Wir sprechen auch nicht von EINEM Aussschlag. Eher von KEINEM Ausschlage.

Sieht das Höhenprofil (19.05)aus als wäre da ein Druckabfall die Ursache. Ich denke nicht. Links der Rox12 und rechts der Wahoo. *Zur gleichen Zeit,gleiche Strecke,gleicher Luftdruck, Sonne und sogar der gleich Planet.Temperatur waren ganze 10C°. 
Ich denke bei dem Update ist was schief gelaufen. Was auch immer. Hätte auch kein Problem damit wenn man es zugibt. Aber Sonneneinstrahlung und Druckabfall als möglichen Grund zu nennen ist ein Witz. 
Der Rox 12 ist doch ein Outdoorgerät, oder??? Nicht das ich da was in der Anleitung überlesen hab!
*


----------



## Bergjung (22. Mai 2019)

Der Luftdruck spielt eine Rolle. Ein Abfall um 1 hpa macht 8m aus.  
Ich hatte letztens nach einer 5h-Tour einen Abfall um 4Hpa (ich habe zu Hause eine Wetterstation) und die Höhe war bei mir zu Hause 30m höher als bei Start. 
Die Temperatur spielt auch eine Rolle, bei der barometrischen Höhenformel wird mit 15°C gerechnet. 

Beides kann aber keine groben Fehler bei der Höhenmessung auslösen. 
Ich habe das Rad mit dem ROX 11 auch mal eine halbe Stunde in der Sonne stehen gehabt und hatte nie Probleme mit der Höhenmessung.
Die Erklärung von Sigma ist da nicht wirklich zufriedenstellend.


----------



## homte (22. Mai 2019)

Klar spielt der Luftdruck eine Rolle. Es führt aber nicht dazu das die Berge so eingekürzt werden und dann bei einer 3600hm Tour noch 2000hm übrig beiben.


----------



## Bergjung (22. Mai 2019)

Nach nun 600km mit dem ROX 12 auch von mir noch mal eine Zusammenfassung.
 Ich nutze den Speedsensor, den Sigma Herzfrequenzgurt und die Stages Leistungsmessung.

*Positiv:*
Keine Abstürze, Akku-Laufzeit ok, Routing ok, schnelles laden einer Route,  Sync mit GPSies auf dem ROX,  daher Routen schnell und unkompliziert verfügbar,  viele Ansichten mit bis zu 10 Werten je Seite. Insgesamt gefällt mir das Gerät sehr gut. 

*Negativ:*
Automatische Höhenkalibrierung klappt gar nicht (Abweichungen bis zu 100m). 
 Verstehe ich nicht, da die Koordinaten meines Heimatortes bis auf die letzte Kommastelle korrekt sind (wird ja auch im LOG angezeigt). Da sollte doch per GPS eine korrekte Starthöhe zu ermitteln sein.
Ich muss daher vor jeder Tour die Höhe manuell einstellen. 
Höhenmessung beginnt erst nach ca. 1 Minute,  zuvor werden Änderungen ignoriert.
 Danach allerdings lief die Höhenmessung bis auf eine Tour korrekt.

*Unschön aber (noch) verschmerzbar:*
Ca. 1-2 mal je Stunde  für 1-2 Sekunden Herzfrequenz-Aussetzer, einmal sogar für 18 Sekunden.

Über den schlechten Kontrast der Karte wurde ja hier schon geschrieben. Für mich als Weitsichtiger, der auf dem Rad natürlich nicht mit Lesebrille fährt,  schon anstrengend. 
 Aber mit den Abbiegehinweisen komme ich dennoch gut klar. 

Es erfolgt bei mir keine Aufteilung der Zeit auf die korrekt anhand FTP erstellten Leistungszonen. Überall steht 00:00. Beim ROX 11 hat das immer geklappt.  Die Leistung selber wird immer korrekt angezeigt.
 Das Problem ist mit Log an Sigma gesendet, habe aber noch keine Antwort bekommen.
Hat das Problem noch einer?

Der Sync mit der Cloud verhält sich teils auch merkwürdig. So taucht eine Aktivität nur im DC auf dem PC auf.  Trotz Sync kommt diese nicht in der LinkApp oder dem DC auf dem Ipad an. 
 Auch die Werte der Aktivitäten weichen in der LinkApp und im DC teilweise leicht voneinander ab. 
Nicht dramatisch, aber es wundert mich da die Datenbasis doch immer die gleiche ist. 

Dann habe ich noch eine Frage. Man kann im Sportprofil auch eine Ansicht für Runden erstellen.
Diese wird, wenn man eine Runde startet und damit die vorherige beendet, aber nur ganz kurz angezeigt.  Man kann sich diese, im Gegensatz zur Navigationsseite,  nicht dauerhaft anzeigen lassen. 
 Ist das bei euch auch so, oder mache ich was falsch?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. Mai 2019)

Vermisse auch eine dauerhafte Anzeige von Runden.

Heute keinerlei negative Auffälligkeiten mit dem ROX gehabt. Die kleinen % - Sprünge an Steigungen stehe ich dem Gerät zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. Mai 2019)

Warum lassen sich auf dem iPad erstellte Workouts nicht über die Cloud auf den ROX 12 übertragen? Auf dem Smartphone werden sie unter dem Gerät ja auch angezeigt.

Muss ich jetzt noch den Laptop anwerfen...


----------



## Kujaku (23. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe mir den rox 12 von sigma angeschafft, leider schaffe ich es nicht den tacho mit dem e8000 Antrieb zu verbinden.

Benutzt vielleicht jemand die gleiche Kombination? Die Bedienungsanleitung ist leider etwas dünn von sigma was die Kopplung angeht.

Die Anbindung zu dem gefunden sensor di 2 (Di2 hab ich nicht) klappt komischer weise.
Wenn ich aber als sensor shimano steps auswähle passiert nichts mehr.
Als Verbindung nutze ich Bluetooth vom sc e8000 original Display

Ich habe unter der Auswahl shimano steps mal die id Nummer eingegeben des gefunden "Di2" Sensors da ich sonst leider nichts gefunden habe.

Auch der Bluetooth pearing Code wird nicht abgefragt, den habe ich von Serie 000000 nämlich geändert und musste eigentlich bei einer Verbindung abgefragt werden oder?

Eine Idee zum Lösungsansatz wäre super.
Den zusätzlichen Di2 sensor den es im bundle gibt benötige ich doch für das abrufen der Daten wenn ich einen e8000 Antrieb habe nicht, oder doch? 

Gruß Markus


----------



## a-x-e-l (23. Mai 2019)

@Kujaku

Sigma schreibt:

Nutze die zahlreichen Funktionen des ROX 12.0 SPORT und lasse dir darüber hinaus E-Bike-spezifische Daten anzeigen. Der GPS Bike Computer ist kompatibel zu den E-Bike-Antriebssystemen Shimano STEPS E5000, E6100, E7000 und E8000* sowie ANT+ LEV.
*E8000 nur mit entsprechender Drahtloseinheit

Hast du diese Drahtloseinheit, was auch immer das ist?

Gekoppelt wird über ANT+. Evtl. löschst du alle Sensoren und lässt deen ROX nochmal suchen

https://si.shimano.com/pdfs/dm/DM-E8000-04-GER.pdf


----------



## Kujaku (23. Mai 2019)

Hallo a-x-e-l, 

Bei Shimano gibt es zur Zeit nur das sc e8000 Display was Bluetooth Le und Ant hat, dass habe ich. 
Auch Sensoren löschen und suchen findet nur den "Di2" Sensor. Wenn ich mit diesem verbunden bin gibt es aber leider keine Daten.


----------



## a-x-e-l (23. Mai 2019)

Schau mal auf Seite 5-15 von der Doku. Kann es sein, dass du BT LE erst ausschalten musst, bevor ANT+ aktiviert wird?


----------



## a-x-e-l (23. Mai 2019)

@SIGMA-Support 

Ich hatte verschiedene Punkte seit Anfang der Woche und würde mich sehr über Antworten freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kujaku (23. Mai 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Schau mal auf Seite 5-15 von der Doku. Kann es sein, dass du BT LE erst ausschalten musst, bevor ANT+ aktiviert wird?



Hab ich auch schon versucht, auch kein Erfolg. 
Mal schauen vielleicht nutzt ja jemand den Rox 12 in Verbindung mit einem E-8000 Antrieb und kann Infos geben


----------



## Sadwick (23. Mai 2019)

Eine Frage vorweg: Wie kann ich abstellen, dass ich E-Mail-Benachrichtigungen erhalte, wenn hier jemand postet? (sorry für OT!)

Und jetzt die versprochene Rückmeldung vom Test des ROX12 nach Werksreset und Akkukalibrierung:
Heute nach der Arbeit nicht viel Zeit gehabt, nur etwa 2 Stunden. Also fix nach Hause, umgezogen und Rad aus dem Keller geholt. Dann den ROX aktiviert und eben per "Draw my Route" einen Track von 58km erstellt. Licht aus, WiFi aus, Track gestartet, Aktivität gestartet und los. Erste Ernüchterung stellt sich schnell ein: Die angezeigten Steigungsprozente hüpfen nach wie vor lustig rauf und runter. Ich habe jetzt das Anzeigefeld mal auf ØSteigung gestellt und habe dazu eine Frage: Weiß jemand ob da jetzt der Ø von der ganzen Tour, oder von der aktuellen Steigung angezeigt wird?
Was dann aber erst einmal positiv auffält: Die Batterieanzeige scheint wieder zu funktionieren, ziemlich genau 10% pro Stunde mit aktiver Navigation und Aufzeichnung (mit HF-, TF- und Speedsensor) finde ich einen akzeptablen Wert. Als ich nach 2h 11min zu Hause ankam zeigte die Anzeige 78% und derselbe Wert erschien auch als ich das Ladekabel anschloss. Ich hoffe, dass das bei längeren Fahrten jetzt auch so bleibt und nicht mit abnehmendem Akku dann wieder schneller geht, ich werde es hoffentlich am Wochenende testen können...

Nun kamen aber dann auch wieder ein paar dicke Schmitzer: Während der Navigation entlang dem erstellten Track hatte ich keine Abbiegehinweise (eingeschaltet waren/sind sie!). Hatte ich den Track verlassen, wurde die Strecke zurück zum Track berechnet und auch mit Abbiegehinweisen angezeigt. Aber sobald ich wieder auf dem Track war, funktionierten diese nicht mehr. In dem entsprechenden Feld stand nur die Entfernung zum Ziel und auch auf der Karte waren keine Hinweise.
Als ich dann zu Hause den ROX an den PC anschloss und startete, fuhr er zunächst normal hoch bis zu der Abfrage, ob er mit dem PC gekoppelt werden soll. Hier habe ich auf "Aktivieren" getippt, es erschien zunächst wieder der ROX Startbildschirm und dann wurde das Display blau und nichts ging mehr. Bei mehreren erzwungenen Neustarts kam immer wieder erst der Startbildschirm und dann wurde das Display wieder blau. Erst nach einem System-Reboot startete das Gerät dann normal. Ich hatte dann die letzte Aktivität ins Data Center geladen, die Startzeit korrigiert (seit der Umstellung auf Sommerzeit steht nach dem Import die Startzeit der jeweiligen Aktivität eine Stunde vor...) und dem Kind einen Namen gegeben und mit der Cloud synchronisiert. In der Zwischenzeit hatte der ROX auch synchronisiert und mir die Aktivität (mit falscher Zeit und ohne Namen) nochmals auf den PC geschoben. Diese habe ich dann aus dem Data Center gelöscht und nochmals synchronisiert. Anschließend habe ich die Link App auf dem Smartphone synchronisiert und hier erscheint die Aktivität nun einfach nicht. Ich habe das mehrfach wiederholt: Erst Data Center mit der Aktivität gesynct und dann die Link App, ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Kujaku (23. Mai 2019)

Sadwick schrieb:


> Eine Frage vorweg: Wie kann ich abstellen, dass ich E-Mail-Benachrichtigungen erhalte, wenn hier jemand postet? (sorry für OT!)



Deinen letzten Beitrag editieren => erweiterte Einstellungen 

Dann gibt's ein Auswahlfeld mit 
=>über Neuigkeiten per E-Mail informiert werden


----------



## Sadwick (23. Mai 2019)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Karlii (23. Mai 2019)

Hi,
@Kujaku
Welche Firmware fährst du am Steps 8000?
Ich meine das  Ant+ und Ble erst offen, ab Firmware v..4.5.1 ist ,für andere Geräte.
Ich fahre 4.3.1, da bekomme ich es auch nicht hin.
Vielleicht benötigt man auch den Sender EW-EN100.
Habe sonst auch keine vernünftigen Infos bekommen und finden können
Wäre für mehr Information auch dankbar.

Mfg Karli


----------



## a-x-e-l (24. Mai 2019)

Kujaku schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schon versucht, auch kein Erfolg.
> Mal schauen vielleicht nutzt ja jemand den Rox 12 in Verbindung mit einem E-8000 Antrieb und kann Infos geben



Eine Nachfrage zur Sicherheit.  Hast du im Sportprofil die Datenfelder mit E-Bike Funktionen aktiviert? Du kannst die Seiten beliebig konfigurieren.


----------



## Kujaku (24. Mai 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Eine Nachfrage zur Sicherheit.  Hast du im Sportprofil die Datenfelder mit E-Bike Funktionen aktiviert? Du kannst die Seiten beliebig konfigurieren.


Ja


----------



## Kujaku (24. Mai 2019)

Karlii schrieb:


> Hi,
> @Kujaku
> Welche Firmware fährst du am Steps 8000?
> Ich meine das  Ant+ und Ble erst offen, ab Firmware v..4.5.1 ist ,für andere Geräte.
> ...


Hallo Karli,

Das en100 ist wenn du gar kein Bluetooth etc hast. Unter Sensor Details Di2 sensor kann man unter Details den Akku Zustand sehen in %. 

Habe die Firmware 4.3.2
An der Firmware wird es meiner Meinung nach nicht liegen das erst ab der neueren ant freigeschaltet ist

Mal gucken ob sich der sigma Support mal dazu äußert


----------



## SIGMA-Support (24. Mai 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support
> 
> Ich schreibe den Punkt separat, damit er im Text oben nicht untergeht. Wie kann ich die Daten im ROX 12 Gerät sichern, so dass ich nach einem Factory Reset ohne großen Aufwand die Daten zurückspielen kann? Dachte, die Cloud wäre dafür geeignet. Evtl. geht es ja, wenn ja-wie?
> 
> ...




Hallo @a-x-e-l 

Die Benutzereinstellungen und Geräteeinstellungen können nur am ROX selbst eingestellt werden.
Die Sportprofile können im Data Center gesichert werden.
Karten und Aktivitäten liegen ja bereits im Data Center.




Kujaku schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich habe mir den rox 12 von sigma angeschafft, leider schaffe ich es nicht den tacho mit dem e8000 Antrieb zu verbinden.
> 
> Benutzt vielleicht jemand die gleiche Kombination? Die Bedienungsanleitung ist leider etwas dünn von sigma was die Kopplung angeht.
> 
> ...




Hallo @Kujaku 

Der e8000 Antrieb von Shimano ist selbst nicht mit dem ROX 12.0 SPORT kompatible, da dieser nur ANT private besitzt und somit nur im Shimano Universum funktioniert.
Ebenfalls unterstützt der e8000 Antrieb keine E-Bike Werte bzw. kann diese ausgeben.
Es können lediglich die Werte der Di2 angezeigt werden.
Ob hier noch zusätzliches Zubehör benötigt wird, müsstest du mit Shimano klären.




Sadwick schrieb:


> Eine Frage vorweg: Wie kann ich abstellen, dass ich E-Mail-Benachrichtigungen erhalte, wenn hier jemand postet? (sorry für OT!)
> 
> Und jetzt die versprochene Rückmeldung vom Test des ROX12 nach Werksreset und Akkukalibrierung:
> Heute nach der Arbeit nicht viel Zeit gehabt, nur etwa 2 Stunden. Also fix nach Hause, umgezogen und Rad aus dem Keller geholt. Dann den ROX aktiviert und eben per "Draw my Route" einen Track von 58km erstellt. Licht aus, WiFi aus, Track gestartet, Aktivität gestartet und los. Erste Ernüchterung stellt sich schnell ein: Die angezeigten Steigungsprozente hüpfen nach wie vor lustig rauf und runter. Ich habe jetzt das Anzeigefeld mal auf ØSteigung gestellt und habe dazu eine Frage: Weiß jemand ob da jetzt der Ø von der ganzen Tour, oder von der aktuellen Steigung angezeigt wird?
> ...



Hallo @Sadwick 
Aktuell scheint es hier tatsächlich vereinzelnt zu Fehlern bei Draw My Route zu kommen.
Die entsprechenden Abteilungen arbeiten an einer Lösung für ein kommendes Update, bzw. ob es eventuell ein Workaround gibt.


An alle:

An der Höhenmessung wird zur Zeit gearbeitet, gebt uns hier bitte Zeit. Wir halten euch auf den Laufenden.

Wie bereits erwähnt, je mehr Info's ihr uns liefert, desto genauer können wir an die Sache herangehen.

Wir wünschen euch ein schönes Wochenden

Beste Grüße
Euer Sigma Sport Team


----------



## Kujaku (24. Mai 2019)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15922900"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Der e8000 Antrieb von Shimano ist selbst nicht mit dem ROX 12.0 SPORT kompatible, da dieser nur ANT private besitzt und somit nur im Shimano Universum funktioniert.
> Ebenfalls unterstützt der e8000 Antrieb keine E-Bike Werte bzw. kann diese ausgeben.
> Es können lediglich die Werte der Di2 angezeigt werden.
> Ob hier noch zusätzliches Zubehör benötigt wird, müsstest du mit Shimano klären.





> *E8000 nur mit entsprechender Drahtloseinheit



Was ist hiermit gemeint? Welche Drahtloseinheit? 


Hallo sigma Support, dann frage ich mich wieso damit geworben wird? Funktioniert die Datenübernahme wenn ich das EW EN100 verbaue?

Und wofür gibt es dann die Option Kopplung shimano steps? Ist die Einbindung für den e8000 geplant? Andernfalls muss ich mich von dem Gerät leider trennen.

Hier die Beschreibung von euch:

Nutze die zahlreichen Funktionen des ROX 12.0 SPORT und lasse dir darüber hinaus E-Bike-spezifische Daten anzeigen. Der GPS Bike Computer ist kompatibel zu den E-Bike-Antriebssystemen Shimano STEPS E5000, E6100, E7000 und E8000* sowie ANT+ LEV.
*E8000 nur mit entsprechender Drahtloseinheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIGMA-Support (24. Mai 2019)

Hallo @Kujaku 

Hier einmal ein Auszug aus dem offiziellen Shimano PDF.

Verbindung ANT
Die Einheit für drahtlose Signalübertragung sendet die folgenden Informationen an den
Fahrradcomputer.
•
Akkuladestand
•
Positionen von Umwerfer und Schaltwerk
•
Einstellwert

https://si.shimano.com/pdfs/dm/DM-E8000-04-GER.pdf   Kapitel 6

Daher die Bitte, das du dich an Shimano wendest.

Du hattest ja geschrieben das du diese Werte angezeigt bekommst?

Beste Grüße,

Dein SIGMA Sport Team


----------



## fffoxhunter (24. Mai 2019)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Problem mit den Abbiegehinweisen. --> Ich bekomme keine! Weder optisch noch akustisch.

Tracks habe ich im Datacenter erstellt/von Strava oder GPSies heruntergeladen und dann nachgefahren.
Karte wird angezeigt. 
Gefahrener Weg wird rot angezeigt, zu fahrender Weg grün (mit weißen Richtungspfeilen auf dem Weg).

Getestet mit dem RR (Straße) und dem MTB (Wald).

Gibt es eine Option die Abbiegehinweise an- oder abzustellen?

Muss ich die selbst irgendwie mit dem Datacenter einpflegen? (Wenn ja, wie?)


----------



## VolkeR. (24. Mai 2019)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Das Segment sollte in deinen Favoriten sein bei Strava (wirst du sicherlich schon haben, der Stern bei den Segmenten). Wenn das Segment beginnt einfach unten nach links oder rechts wischen, bei mir wird bei schon gefahrenen Segmenten immer meine Bestleistung angezeigt (ist dann Standart bei mir, behält der Rox12 so bei), bei neuen ungefahrenen Segmenten wird die KOM angezeigt, ist ja logisch, bin's ja noch nicht gefahren. Sigma hat mir das mal per Mail beantwortet.



Hab ich heute ausprobiert und hat funktioniert! Vielen Dank für den Tipp!! 

Finde es allerdings traurig, dass man sowas bei Sigma Sport "erfragen" muss! Das sollte eigentlich im (nicht vorhandenen) Handbuch eines 300 Euro teuren Gerätes stehen.


----------



## ccpirat (25. Mai 2019)

Gibt es eine Alternative Halterung für den ROX auf dem Vorbau?

Ich finde die Lösung mit den Kabelbindern unschön, so richtig 100%ig fest wird es nicht auf dem Vorbau.
Die Garminhalterung mit den Gummis sitzt viel besser auf dem Vorbau, aber in dieser sitzt der ROX sehr locker (muss ich Klopapier mit einklemmen).

Ein Tip wäre fein, Danke


----------



## Diver765 (25. Mai 2019)

Dann nimm die von Garmin, die Halterung ist gleich.
Da gibt es aber auch schönere, die man an der Ahead Kappe befestigen kann.



ccpirat schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Alternative Halterung für den ROX auf dem Vorbau?
> 
> Ich finde die Lösung mit den Kabelbindern unschön, so richtig 100%ig fest wird es nicht auf dem Vorbau.
> Die Garminhalterung mit den Gummis sitzt viel besser auf dem Vorbau, aber in dieser sitzt der ROX sehr locker (muss ich Klopapier mit einklemmen).
> ...


----------



## Bike_N_D (25. Mai 2019)

Vielleicht sowas hier?


----------



## HSV1896 (25. Mai 2019)

Guckt euch die Halterungen von K-Edge mal an. 
Gibt es bei Rose Bikes


----------



## lmauren (25. Mai 2019)

Was das Verbinden von Rennrädern mit DI2 oder E-Bikes mit dem Rox 12 anbetrifft gibt es seit ein paar Tagen
von Shimano umfangreiche Updates (22.Mai 2019) "Added interchangeability between SHIMANO STEPS with Road components"
Die Verbindung läuft über die Drahtloseinheit EW-WU111 (oder EW-WU 101) mit ANT+ zum Fahrradcomputer und
mit Bluetooth LE (bei Rennrädern mit DI2 über die Batterie BT-DN 110 mit eingebauter Bluetooth-Einheit) zum
Smartphone (damit lassen sich sogar unterwegs Einstellungen verändern).
Beim Rennrad; und nur hier kenne ich mich wirklich aus; funktioniert das sehr gut.
Die Baugruppen sollten jedoch auf den aktuellen Softwarestand gebracht werden, die dafür erforderliche Software
ist hier: "http://e-tubeproject.shimano.com" erhältlich.
Die Aktualisierung kann man damit selbst vornehmen.
Ludwig

Die Verbindung zum Rox 12 sollte dann auch funktionieren.


----------



## a-x-e-l (25. Mai 2019)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15922900"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @a-x-e-l
> 
> Die Benutzereinstellungen und Geräteeinstellungen können nur am ROX selbst eingestellt werden.
> Die Sportprofile können im Data Center gesichert werden.
> ...



Schade, dass die Cloud nicht genutzt werden kann, um die Daten nach Factory Reset komplett auf den ROX zu laden.
Alternativ die SD Card als Speicher für diese Daten. 

Vor allem, weil ja der Factory Reset für viele Probleme der einzige Weg ist, sie wieder los zu werden.
Seit einer Woche, als ich einen Factory Reset gemacht habe,  benimmt sich mein ROX, wie man es erwartet.
Allerdings lasse ich momentan die Finger von der SD Card.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VolkeR. (25. Mai 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Seit einer Woche, als ich einen Factory Reset gemacht habe,  benimmt sich mein ROX, wie man es erwartet.
> Allerdings lasse ich momentan die Finger von der SD Card.



Dito! Deshalb verzichte ich auch auf den Einsatz einer SD Card!


----------



## homte (25. Mai 2019)

Ob dann das Höhenproblem weg ist??? Ich glaub ich mach auch mal einen Reset. Ist ja kein so großer Aufwand.


----------



## a-x-e-l (25. Mai 2019)

Höhenprobleme hatte ich bisher  nur zweimal bei Regen.


----------



## homte (25. Mai 2019)

Vor oder nach dem letzten Update?


----------



## a-x-e-l (26. Mai 2019)

homte schrieb:


> Vor oder nach dem letzten Update?



Vor dem letzten Update.


----------



## Sadwick (26. Mai 2019)

fffoxhunter schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Option die Abbiegehinweise an- oder abzustellen?


Ja. Wenn ein Track gestartet ist, wird das Dropdown-Menü um einige Funktionen erweitert (Menü öffnen: Auf dem Display von Oberkante nach unten wischen) und hat drei statt sonst nur eine Seite. Auf einer davon kann man Abbiegehinweise  de- oder aktivieren.

Ich habe gestern auf einer großen Runde dann mal meinen Akku nach der Kalibrierung testen können und dabei zwei Dinge herausgefunden:
1. Und das ist das wichtigste: Die Akkuanzeige läuft wieder normal. Pro Stunde braucht mein ROX 10% Akku.
2. Und das wundert mich: Ist der Verbrauch nicht weniger, wenn ich ohne Navigation fahre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Multisurfer (27. Mai 2019)

Hallo, nennt mich bescheuert, unverbesserlicher Optimist, Sturkopf oder alles zusammen (eben Saarländer) - ICH HABS GETAN und trotz aller Erfahrungen und Warnungen in diesem Forum vor ca. 4 Wochen einen ROX12 erworben.
Es ist mein erstes Navi, gehe schon seit der Vorstellung vor einem Jahr mit der Entscheidung schanger und habe zugeschlagen, nachdem der Preis attraktiv fiel, SIGMA mit seinem April-Update die Beseitigung aller Bugs versprochen und weitere Features (Zweit-eBike) angekündigt hat.
Da ich als Genussbiker (TrailMTB und eEnduro) nur navigiere bzw. Routen aufzeichne und nachfahre, belaste ich das Sensibelchen auch weder mit Statistiken, Sensoren (bis auf Ebike, andere Geschichte), SD-Karten etc. und das hat auch soweit alles geklappt.

Folgende Erfahrungen haben ich darüber hinaus gemacht:
-Dass ein dynamisch geführtes Manual fehlt und SIGMA seine Kunden auf Foren und seinen Helpdesk zwingt ist nicht neu und bleibt ein Armutszeugnis für einen deutschen Hersteller.
-vor einer Woche hat es mich doch erwischt, dass ich zu schnell, also beim Hochfahren vor dem letzten Start-Piep übers Display gewischt habe und im Bootloop hing. Recovery mode nach vielen Versuchen geschafft, mich neu bekannt gemacht, sonstige Einstellungen waren noch vorhanden, Sportmodis dafür doppelt, identisch hier schon mehrfach zu lesen und leider immer noch nicht behoben.
-vor ca. 1 Woche wollte ich mal die Ebike-Konfiguration auf meinem Enduro testen (Shimano Steps 8000 mit Di2) und die Akkuwerte auf die Felder beamen. Ging nicht bis ich gerafft habe dass der ROX zw. Di2-Sensor und Ebike-Sensor unterscheidet. Vom Support bekam ich die gleiche (im Forum bereits erwähnte und kommentierte)  kurz angebundene unzufriedenstellende Antwort, man unterstütze den Shimano Steps 8000 nicht, nur Di2. Und dass obwohl man anderes frisch propagiert, ob mit oder ohne weiteres Shimano-Zubehör ist mal egal.
-mit verbundenem Di2-Sensor bekomme ich den Akkuwert angezeigt auf dem entsprechend konfigurierten Feld, nicht aber den eingelegten Gang. Müsste ja das eingelegte "Ritzel" (1x11) sein, oder? Habe alle Optionen durch probiert. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen oder einen Tipp? Ist nicht so wichtig, da die Werte in meinem Shimano-Display gezeigt werden, ich wills nur verstehen. Danke.


----------



## Kujaku (27. Mai 2019)

Multisurfer schrieb:


> Hallo, nennt mich bescheuert, unverbesserlicher Optimist, Sturkopf oder alles zusammen (eben Saarländer) - ICH HABS GETAN und trotz aller Erfahrungen und Warnungen in diesem Forum vor ca. 4 Wochen einen ROX12 erworben.
> Es ist mein erstes Navi, gehe schon seit der Vorstellung vor einem Jahr mit der Entscheidung schanger und habe zugeschlagen, nachdem der Preis attraktiv fiel, SIGMA mit seinem April-Update die Beseitigung aller Bugs versprochen und weitere Features (Zweit-eBike) angekündigt hat.
> Da ich als Genussbiker (TrailMTB und eEnduro) nur navigiere bzw. Routen aufzeichne und nachfahre, belaste ich das Sensibelchen auch weder mit Statistiken, Sensoren (bis auf Ebike, andere Geschichte), SD-Karten etc. und das hat auch soweit alles geklappt.
> 
> ...



Hi, ich finde es auch enttäuschend das mit "shimano Steps 8000" ebike geworben wird und das nicht funktioniert. Das ganze kann man auch böswilliger formulieren z. B. Vortäuschen falscher Tatsachen. Ich habe mir u.a. auch aus diesem Grund den rox 12 zugelegt.

Ich werde die Tage ein sc 7000 Display in Verbindung mit dem Steps 8000 mal testen, sollte auch hier keine Kommunikation möglich sein, so geht der 5 Wochen alte rox 12 an den Händler aufgrund falscher Beschreibung Retoure.
Das sc 7000er Display kann mit der shimano ride App kommunizieren, somit könnte es funktionieren. Das sc 8000 (Farbdisplay) kann das nicht da nur ant private vorhanden ist.

Aber das aller dreisteste finde ich das ich mich an shimano wenden soll.....

Wieso ich? Wieso wird mit ebike Steps 8000 groß Werbung gemacht?

Eine Frechheit wie ich finde.


----------



## Multisurfer (27. Mai 2019)

Ich weiß,  du hast etwas früher vor der gleichen Problematik gestanden und hier thematisiert. Ich vermute immer noch dass die Anbindung mit dem Shimano sw100 Zubehör funktionieren könnte oder sollte, anderes wäre unlogisch. Nachdem mich der Support nach Fahrradmarke und Modell fragte, um mein Problem einzukreisen, bin ich mir über deren ebike-Kompetenz nicht mehr so sicher. Nur auf Versuchskaninchen hab ich keinen Bock. Und wenn ich im Shimanoforum lese dass die Ebike_Daten nur auf dem Shimanodisplay ODER auf dem Handy oder Navy angezeigt werden (wobei der Rox dafür unschuldig wäre) ist der Nutzen für mich sowieso begrenzt. Für mich sinnvoll erscheint es nur wenn ich zusätzliche Daten auf dem Rox ergänzend anzeigen lasen kann.


----------



## Multisurfer (27. Mai 2019)

Sorry, shimano ew en100 heißt das Teil, welches dem 8000er Display die Funktion des neuen 7000er gibt..Google mal nach dem Original Shimano Manual..


----------



## Kujaku (27. Mai 2019)

Multisurfer schrieb:


> Sorry, shimano ew en100 heißt das Teil, welches dem 8000er Display die Funktion des neuen 7000er gibt..Google mal nach dem Original Shimano Manual..



Danke für den Tipp aber das 7000er Display ist schon mit DHL unterwegs, werde es morgen gleich testen. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. Mai 2019)

Hallo @SIGMA-Support

bis heute hat mein ROX 12 tadellos funktioniert. Die ersten Kilometer war auch alles in Ordnung, danach sind die Werte der Herzfrequenz und Trittfrequenz ausgefallen und wurden nicht mehr aufgezeichnet. Ich bin ein sehr toleranter und geduldiger Kunde. Wenn es mal hier und da Aussetzer gibt ist das kein Drama. Wenn aber 90% der Werte fehlen liegt wohl ein Problem vor.

Ich habe in der Bestellung nachgesehen und konnte nirgends finden dass ich ein Gerät bestellt habe das nicht richtig funktioniert. Das Mitzählen der Herzschläge und Kurbelumdrehungen mit späterer Teilung durch 60 ist mir auf Dauer zu anstrengend. Dabei soll mich eigentlich der ROX unterstützen.

Kann euch das Gerät gerne zusenden.


----------



## homte (30. Mai 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Locker bleiben und mit Humor nehmen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. Mai 2019)

Bin und bleibe immer noch locker 
Hab genügend Alternativen und wenn mir das Teil nicht mehr gefällt geht er halt zurück.


----------



## EarlyUp (30. Mai 2019)

Wer hat denn Erfahrung oder kann mir etwas zum Thema Rox 12 und Linux sagen?


----------



## Scrat (30. Mai 2019)

Nicht mit Linux, aber mit GoldenCheetah unter macOS. Da ist es kein Problem, die Daten zu importieren. Unter Linux sollte das mit GoldenCheetah eigentlich auch problemlos gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stepe04 (30. Mai 2019)

Habe mal eine ganz andere Frage an den Sigma Support:

Ist es geplant das Garmin Varia Radar anzubinden? Technisch würde es ja über ANT funktionieren. Ich habe gehört das Wahoo darüber nachdenkt, wäre für den Rox auch super!


----------



## EarlyUp (30. Mai 2019)

Scrat schrieb:


> Nicht mit Linux, aber mit GoldenCheetah unter macOS. Da ist es kein Problem, die Daten zu importieren. Unter Linux sollte das mit GoldenCheetah eigentlich auch problemlos gehen.



Danke für deine Antwort. Hab auch schon den Sigma Support geschrieben in der Hoffnung da kommt noch irgendwann was für Linux.


----------



## Bike_N_D (31. Mai 2019)

Gestern ne schöne Tour gefahren. Rox12 hat sehr gut durchgehalten. Einzig bei der Ansicht dann im DC bemerkte ich 4 kurze Einbrüche der Herzfrequenz (ca 1-2 sec.). Einmal war es kurz vor einem Segment, das andere Mal kurz danach. Die anderen 2 sind ohne Bezug, halt spontan. Die Einbrüche erscheinen auch nur im DC (Graph), bei Strava sind diese nicht ersichtlich, wird da wahrscheinlich etwas geglättet. Sieht halt im DC dann etwas blöd aus, wenn die minimale Herzfrequenz 0 ist  .....


----------



## Sadwick (31. Mai 2019)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Sieht halt im DC dann etwas blöd aus, wenn die minimale Herzfrequenz 0 ist


Nicht nur im DC, ich hab mit Blick auf meinen ROX auch schon mehrfach gedacht:“Scheixx, jetzt biste tod...“
Zum Glück ging es nach ein paar Sekunden aber doch wieder weiter


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. Juni 2019)

Konnte auf der letzten Tour den Puls über 3h anhalten und danach ging es lebendig weiter.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. Juni 2019)

Heute über knapp 100km keinerlei Ausfälle.

Habe eine Vermutung warum er vorgestern keine Herz- und Trittfrequenz angezeigt und aufgezeichnet hat.


----------



## Bike_N_D (1. Juni 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Habe eine Vermutung


Und wie lautet diese? Ich habe ja die Segmente in Verdacht....


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. Juni 2019)

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher...

Hatte parallel die Fenix 5 mitlaufen, was ich auch schon öfter so gemacht habe.

Vielleicht gibt es Probleme wenn sich 2 Geräte jeweils 1 Sensor teilen müssen. 

Auf der Fenix 5 wurde alles korrekt aufgezeichnet, inclusive Herzfrequenz und Trittfrequenz.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (1. Juni 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es Probleme wenn sich 2 Geräte jeweils 1 Sensor teilen müssen.


Sollte nicht ...
Denke der Rox hatte einfach einen ANT Ausfall - gab es anfangs beinah regelmäßig, wurde aber früh gefixt - zumindest fast.
Fast ?! - passiert(e) mir seit dem etwa alle 3 Monate max. 1 mal und hatte sich innerhalb einer Minute selbst geheilt.
Nur einmal hatte ich seit dem Fix einen dauerhaften Ausfall, ließ sich aber mit Stoppen & Neustarten der Aufzeichnung wieder einfangen.

'Zum Glück' wird aber die Strecke bzw. Geschwindigkeit sofort vom GPS übernommen - das sieht und merkt man idR nicht mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergjung (1. Juni 2019)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Gestern ne schöne Tour gefahren. Rox12 hat sehr gut durchgehalten. Einzig bei der Ansicht dann im DC bemerkte ich 4 kurze Einbrüche der Herzfrequenz (ca 1-2 sec.). Einmal war es kurz vor einem Segment, das andere Mal kurz danach. Die anderen 2 sind ohne Bezug, halt spontan. Die Einbrüche erscheinen auch nur im DC (Graph), bei Strava sind diese nicht ersichtlich, wird da wahrscheinlich etwas geglättet. Sieht halt im DC dann etwas blöd aus, wenn die minimale Herzfrequenz 0 ist  .....



Das Problem habe ich auch bei jeder Tour, meist nur 1 Sekunde. Das dann aber im Schnitt 2 mal je Stunde. 
Beim Rox 11 nie passiert, allerdings gab es da auch nur alle 2 Sekunden eine Aufzeichnung. Eventuell hat man es deshalb nicht bemerkt. 
Überhaupt, der Rox 11 ist extrem zuverlässig. Gerade auch bei der Höhenmessung. Ich habe auch seit 8 Jahren den BC 2209 Targa.
Auch der ist sehr zuverlässig. Da fragt man sich schon warum es beim Rox 12 nicht genau so sein kann.


----------



## homte (1. Juni 2019)

Bin gestern mit dem MTB unterwegs gewesen. Hab mich schon gefreut das der Höhenmesser ging. Dafür war das GPS etwas ungenau. Nur so 100m.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. Juni 2019)

homte schrieb:


> Bin gestern mit dem MTB unterwegs gewesen. Hab mich schon gefreut das der Höhenmesser ging. Dafür war das GPS etwas ungenau. Nur so 100m.



Wo fährst denn Du rum 

Machst mir die KOM dort in der Gegend streitig?


----------



## homte (1. Juni 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Wo fährst denn Du rum
> 
> Machst mir die KOM dort in der Gegend streitig?


Nur wenns bergrunter geht. Berghoch bin ich zur Zeit zu fett.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. Juni 2019)

homte schrieb:


> Nur wenns bergrunter geht. Berghoch ich ich zur zu fett.



Wenn dann schaffe ich es nur bergab.

Maximalgeschwindigkeit gilt es zu schlagen...


----------



## GT97 (2. Juni 2019)

Mal ein Erfahrungsbericht aus der Praxis:
Zwei Tagestouren hintereinander, d.h. fast über den kompletten Tag Routing und Tracking. Mit dabei noch ein Garmin 1000 und ein 1030.
Der 1030 hat am ersten Tag dank unerklärlichem Update-Stau erst mal gar nix navigiert, Track-Import war nicht möglich. Der 1000er glänzte mit mindestens einem Absturz und der Akku war vozeitig leer. Dazu Routenberechnung im Schneckentempo.
Am zweiten Tag wurden mehrere Etappen als Track gefahren. Beim 1000er und beim 1030er liess sich jeweils ein (anderer) Track nicht importieren, d.h. auf diesen Etappen dann keine Navigation. Beim 1030er aber top Akkuleistung.
Der Rox hat über beide Tage tadellos performt. Kein Absturz, Akku ausreichend. Ich konnte sogar abends im Restaurant ohne Probleme über meinen Handy-Hotspot die Tracks einfach direkt über Komoot laden.
Ich will jetzt nicht behaupten, dass der Rox fehlerfrei funktioniert und besser ist. Es gibt Probleme, meiner ist auch schon abgestürzt (wenn man z.B. zu früh nach dem Einschalten anfängt). Und man kann sicher noch einiges verbessern/hinzufügen. Aber das Gebashe von einigen ist hier nicht angebracht. "Den" Radcomputer gibt es leider (noch) nicht. Haben alle ihre Problemchen.
Interessant war, dass die Routenführung trotz gleicher gpx-Dateien als Basis tlw. leicht unterschiedlich war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radheinz (2. Juni 2019)

Heute ist mir bei einer Rennradtour die Halterung am Rox abgebrochen. Bin über Kopfsteinpflaster gefahren und das Gerät ist direkt aus der Sigma Halterung geflogen. Schade, ich hatte über Pfingsten eine schöne Tour geplant. Die wird wohl ins Wasser fallen.
@SIGMA-Support: Das Gerät direkt zu euch schicken oder schicke ich ihn zum Verkäufer?

Sport frei..
Marzel


----------



## Bike_N_D (2. Juni 2019)

radheinz schrieb:


> Bin über Kopfsteinpflaster gefahren und das Gerät ist direkt aus der Sigma Halterung geflogen.


Also was ich schon alles an Quer-Feld-Ein, Kopfstein und unbefestigte Waldwege mit teils üblem Wurzeln oder Steinen gefahren bin, da hätte er schon sehr zeitig das fliegen gelernt. Vielleicht Materialschwäche/~ermüdung.... Ist aber schon sehr ärgerlich, meine Reaktion wäre bestimmt die gleiche.

Bin die letzten Tage auch einiges an Strecken gefahren, Rox12 hat sehr gut durchgehalten und Navigation ging super, auch mit Rerouting bei Sperrungen und so, einfach Top. Auch die kalkulierte Ankunftszeit war sehr genau +/- 5-10 Min. 

Eine Akkukalibrierung hatte ich vor 2 Tagen mal gestartet, er stand bei dem Akkutest (Start) bei etwa 60%, es hat knapp 6h gedauert bis er bei 1% war (Ich hatte ihm am Fenster mit GPS aktiv, aktiver Routenführung, AutoPause aus). Nachdem die 1% angezeigt wurden, hat es nochmals fast 1h gedauert bis er sich komplett ausgeschalten hatte. Dann gewartet, wieder gestartet und warten auf erneutem automatischem Ausschalten (nach ca. 30min bei selben Scenario wie oben). Am nächsten Tag dann (es war schon zu fortgeschrittener Nacht) mit extra Netzteil aufgeladen (nicht am PC) und nachdem die Diode grün leuchtete noch etwas mehr als 1h dran gelassen. Akku sollte nun kalibriert sein .

Bei meiner letzen Tour hatte ich wieder einige Pulsaussetzer, gemerkt während der Fahrt nichts, ich lebte also noch . Im DC hab ich es dann geseheh, 11 mal war ich "Herztechnisch" Tod, meist zwar nur 1-2 sec. aber der längste Aussetzer ging über ~15sec......  In Strava wurde es nicht registriert, da die Pulskurve geglättet wird. Aber im DC sieht's schon sehr komisch aus: Min. Puls: 0!!! 


Ansonsten bin ich recht zufrieden, solange die Stravasegmente alle richtig erfasst werden, was sie bisher auch wurden.


----------



## pacechris (2. Juni 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 869289
> 
> Wenn dann schaffe ich es nur bergab.
> 
> Maximalgeschwindigkeit gilt es zu schlagen...



Bei der max Geschwindikeit muss du zwischendruch sehr langsam gefahren sein um auf den schnitt zu kommen...


----------



## Hans1959 (2. Juni 2019)

radheinz schrieb:


> Heute ist mir bei einer Rennradtour die Halterung am Rox abgebrochen. Bin über Kopfsteinpflaster gefahren und das Gerät ist direkt aus der Sigma Halterung geflogen. Schade, ich hatte über Pfingsten eine schöne Tour geplant. Die wird wohl ins Wasser fallen.
> @SIGMA-Support: Das Gerät direkt zu euch schicken oder schicke ich ihn zum Verkäufer?
> 
> Sport frei..
> Marzel


Seit dem mir das bei meinem Edge 520 passiert ist,nicht die Halterung sondern die Nasen,hab ich am Rox immer so eine Handschlaufe dann.Wir sind von Donnerstag an mit den Rädern im Sauerland gewesen,ich kann nur sagen der Rox hat gut funktioniert,da gab's nichts zu meckern.Mit Speedsensor und HF,Navigation teilweise an waren immer 8% vom Akku in einer Stunde weg


----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. Juni 2019)

pacechris schrieb:


> Bei der max Geschwindikeit muss du zwischendruch sehr langsam gefahren sein um auf den schnitt zu kommen...



Ja, ein Kollege hat mich ständig aufgehalten.....war nur Spaß.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. Juni 2019)

Heute hat er trotz Parallelbetrieb mit der Fenix 5 sauber aufgezeichnet.

Weiß ja auch nicht wo der Hase im Pfeffer liegt. Wenn es einfach wäre hätte es SIGMA schon gelöst.


----------



## Bike_N_D (2. Juni 2019)

@SIGMA-Support:

Habe grade eine Idee bezüglich Sicherheit und so. Ist mir eingefallen, als ich ein MTB Vid gesehen hatte und ins grübeln kam. 
Es wäre doch nicht schlecht, wenn man bei dem DropDown Menü (von oben nach unten wischen) ein Feld hätte, wo man die aktuellen GPS Koordinaten angezeigt bekommt. Quasi wenn man in der "Wildnis" ist und nen Notarzt braucht, kann man denen dann die aktuellen Koordinaten durchgeben und die wissen dann genau wo man liegt.
Ist doch viel einfacher als denen zu sagen hinter welchem Baum man nach welcher Kreuzung liegt.....

Nur so'n Gedanke.


----------



## EarlyUp (2. Juni 2019)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support:
> 
> Habe grade eine Idee bezüglich Sicherheit und so. Ist mir eingefallen, als ich ein MTB Vid gesehen hatte und ins grübeln kam.
> Es wäre doch nicht schlecht, wenn man bei dem DropDown Menü (von oben nach unten wischen) ein Feld hätte, wo man die aktuellen GPS Koordinaten angezeigt bekommt. Quasi wenn man in der "Wildnis" ist und nen Notarzt braucht, kann man denen dann die aktuellen Koordinaten durchgeben und die wissen dann genau wo man liegt.
> ...



Whats3words fände ich viel interessanter. 

https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/What3words


----------



## Bike_N_D (2. Juni 2019)

EarlyUp schrieb:


> Whats3words fände ich viel interessanter



Hmm, interessant, noch gar nicht gewusst. Aber verwendet dies auch die lokale Rettung? Wenn, dann sollten es beide Systeme sein, falls das deinige nicht bekannt sein sollte oder man einfach schon für "nicht mehr bei Sinnen" gehalten wird wenn man 3 nicht zusammen passende Worte sagt


----------



## EarlyUp (2. Juni 2019)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Hmm, interessant, noch gar nicht gewusst. Aber verwendet dies auch die lokale Rettung? Wenn, dann sollten es beide Systeme sein, falls das deinige nicht bekannt sein sollte oder man einfach schon für "nicht mehr bei Sinnen" gehalten wird wenn man 3 nicht zusammen passende Worte sagt



In einigen Ländern wird das schon zur Rettung eingesetzt. Wie es aktuell hier in D aussieht weiß ich nicht. Das System verbreitet sich aber relativ schnell meiner Meinung. Auch Automobilhersteller fangen an das System in ihre Navis einzubauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_N_D (2. Juni 2019)

Egal welches System, es wäre auf jeden Fall ein zusätzliches Sicherheitsfeature. Wenn ich dran denke wie oft ich schon auf etwas längeren Touren allein auf weiter Flur war....


----------



## homte (2. Juni 2019)

Deswegen hab ich immer Whatsapp live Standort an.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (3. Juni 2019)

radheinz schrieb:


> Heute ist mir bei einer Rennradtour die Halterung am Rox abgebrochen. Bin über Kopfsteinpflaster gefahren und das Gerät ist direkt aus der Sigma Halterung geflogen. Schade, ich hatte über Pfingsten eine schöne Tour geplant. Die wird wohl ins Wasser fallen.
> @SIGMA-Support: Das Gerät direkt zu euch schicken oder schicke ich ihn zum Verkäufer?
> 
> Sport frei..
> Marzel



Bitte schicke uns dein Gerät einmal zu:

SIGMA-ELEKTRO GmbH
Dr.-Julius-Leber-Straße 15
D-67433 Neustadt

Gerne kannst du es aber auch bei deinem Händler reklamieren.


@All

Zum Thema GPS Koordinaten:

Ihr könnt den aktuellen Standort unter:
Navigation -> Koordinaten -> Anzeigen

abrufen.

Wir freuen uns, dass wir mit Euch eine so lebendige Community haben und Ihr uns an Euren Erfahrungen und Ideen teilhaben lasst.

Wir werden Eure Idee aufgreifen und intern die Machbarkeit besprechen.


Beste Grüße,

Euer Sigma Sport Team


----------



## Bike_N_D (3. Juni 2019)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15937864"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Ihr könnt den aktuellen Standort unter:
> Navigation -> Koordinaten -> Anzeigen



Coole Sache, danke. 
Vielleicht doch als Zusatz in das DropDown Menü mit einbinden, so als Schnellzugriff. 
Mir war das in diesem Untermenü nicht bekannt, bzw. zu "versteckt". 
Als Schnellzugriff wenn man es braucht, vielleicht nicht ganz verkehrt.


----------



## andikue (4. Juni 2019)

Eine kurze Doofie-Frage:

Ich habe bei Komoot eine Mehrtagestour über 450 km geplant. Die Übernachtungen sind nicht fix, also möchte ich die Route nicht teilen und habe sozusagen eine grosse 450 km Route, die ich navigieren möchte. 
Wie stelle ich das am geschicktesten an?

Soll ich die Route direkt aus Komoot heraus nutzen und navigieren - oder die Route vorher auf dem Rox12 als Track speichern (was ist da eigentlich der Unterschied???) ?

Wie kann ich dann nach der Übernachtung am Folgetag - Rox12 wird über Nacht ausgeschaltet - mitten auf der 450km Route wieder einsteigen, dass ich navigiert werde?


----------



## Hans1959 (4. Juni 2019)

radheinz schrieb:


> Heute ist mir bei einer Rennradtour die Halterung am Rox abgebrochen. Bin über Kopfsteinpflaster gefahren und das Gerät ist direkt aus der Sigma Halterung geflogen. Schade, ich hatte über Pfingsten eine schöne Tour geplant. Die wird wohl ins Wasser fallen.
> @SIGMA-Support: Das Gerät direkt zu euch schicken oder schicke ich ihn zum Verkäufer?
> 
> Sport frei..
> Marzel


----------



## Hans1959 (4. Juni 2019)

Genauso wie auf deinen Bildern war das beim Edge damals auch


----------



## GT97 (4. Juni 2019)

Wenn ich nicht irre, lädt der Rox die Tour sowieso auf das Gerät. Ich würde sie vorher speichern, dann ist sie sicher.
Man kann überall in die Tour einsteigen, wenn man beim Start "Nächste Punkt" anstatt "Startpunkt" auswählt. Sollte also für eine mehrtätige Tour kein Problem sein.


----------



## homte (4. Juni 2019)

Das mit Nächster Punkt funktioniert einwandfrei. Ich meine es gibt nur Probleme "bei allen Navi" mit Touren über 300km. bzw wenn es zuviele Wegpunkte gibt.
Weiß das aber nicht genau. Ich würde sie teilen und über Komoot runterladen. Das ist wichtig. Falls du unterwegs keine Netz hast wirds dann lustig. Der Track wird in Komoot auf dem Rox nur angezeigt. Du musst in dann anklicken das er dann die GPXdatei auch drauf läd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fffoxhunter (4. Juni 2019)

fffoxhunter schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe ein Problem mit den Abbiegehinweisen. --> Ich bekomme keine! Weder optisch noch akustisch.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Bisher leider keine Lösung!

-gpx Daten in Komoot und gpsies hochgeladen.
 Dann auf dem Rox 12 synchronisiert/heruntergeladen.

Wenn ich einen gespeicherten Track starte berechnet der Rox 12 eine ganze Weile die Route. 

---> Rox 12 leitet mich zum Startpunkt mit Abbiegehinweisen und akustischen Signalen.
       Sobald der Track startet, gibt es keine Abbiegehinweise und Signale mehr, nur wie in           meinem vorherigen Beitrag beschrieben.

---> Route im Datacenter erstellt; mit gleichem Ergebnis wie oben beschrieben.



Im Rox 12 ist die Seite Navigation folgend:

Karte (großes Feld)  und Abbiegehinweise, Strecke zum Ziel (kleine Felder)

Habe ich eventuell etwas falsch verstanden und es gibt auf gespeicherten Tracks keine Abbiegehinweise und Signale (Wie auf meinem Rox 10)?

Mache ich irgendetwas Falsch oder übersehe ich etwas?

Danke im Vorraus und Happy Trails!


----------



## GT97 (4. Juni 2019)

Nein, das ist nicht normal. Bei Tracks gibt es natürlich auch Text-, Symbol- und (reichlich) Akustikhinweise.
Geht das bei gar keinem Track?


----------



## fffoxhunter (4. Juni 2019)

GT97 schrieb:


> Nein, das ist nicht normal. Bei Tracks gibt es natürlich auch Text-, Symbol- und (reichlich) Akustikhinweise.
> Geht das bei gar keinem Track?



Nein!

ich habe gpx Daten von strava, gpsies und komoot ins Datacenter übertragen  leicht bearbeitet und neuen Namen vergeben. Mit dem Rox 12 Synchronisiert ----> funktioniert nicht
ich habe Touren von Komoot und Gpsies (Rox 12 bei beiden angemeldet) synchronisiert und heruntergeladen ---> funktioniert nicht

Übersehe ich da grundlegend etwas bzw mach ich grundlegend etwwas falsch?

Was mich wundert ist, das es mich mit allen Hinweisen zum Startpunkt navigiert und sobald ich auf dem track bin kommt garnichts mehr!


----------



## Bike_N_D (4. Juni 2019)

Ich empfehle jedem mal diesen Artikel hier zu lesen, geht auch um Mehrtagestouren und deren Aufzeichnung bzw. das Aufladen des Rox12 unterwegs. Ist leider auf Englisch aber recht gut verständlich.

Bezüglich der importierten Strecken. Hast du diese über die Komoot oder Strava Konten vom Rox 12 aus heruntergeladen? Ich lade meine meist von Strava, klappt gut. Selbst erstellte per DC funktioniert ohne Einschränkung. Habe schon mehrere Touren via DC auf den Rox12 übertragen (aus dem Routeneditor heraus, auf's Gerät übertragen) und alle funktionierten ohne Probleme. Werde das aber bei Gelegenheit noch mals testen wenn gewünscht. Hast du bei der Navigation in dem "DropDown" Menü (nach unten wischen) die Navigationshinweise eingeschalten?
Ist die aktuelle Firmware installiert?


----------



## Bike_N_D (4. Juni 2019)

fffoxhunter schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen gespeicherten Track starte berechnet der Rox 12 eine ganze Weile die Route.


Das "berechnen" der Route dauerte bei einem meiner Touren (geladen auf dem Rox12 via Komoot) nicht mal 4 sec. War aber nur ne 84km Tour, nicht zu vergleichen mit >450km


----------



## Bike_N_D (4. Juni 2019)

radheinz schrieb:


> Heute ist mir bei einer Rennradtour die Halterung am Rox abgebrochen.



Hab das hier gefunden, weiß allerdings nicht, ob das mit dem Rox12 so möglich wäre. Ist jedenfalls die Garmin Halterung....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. Juni 2019)

Heute war der ROX 12 trotz Parallelbetrieb wieder unauffällig


----------



## Bike_N_D (5. Juni 2019)

Gestern Abend zur Arbeit habe ich mal eine Route geplant mit Strava. Startpunkt extra etwas von der Haustür weg. Navigation zur Route funktionierte mit Optischen und Akustischen Hinweisen, dann auf der Route angekommen funktionierte dies auch weiterhin. 

Heute Morgen von Arbeit nach Hause eine geplante Route via Komoot genutzt, selbes Resultat wie bei Strava, es funktionierte alles wie es sollte.

Beide Routen wurden am PC im Strava und Komoot Portal erstellt. Dann am Rox12 in den jeweiligen Konten die Routen heruntergeladen, damit sie auf dem Rox12 zur Verfügung standen.
Aufgerufen via Strava - Route - Route ausgewählt, nächstmöglicher Startpunkt ausgewählt und gestartet, anschließend nochmals Start am Rox12 betätigt, damit die Aufzeichnung beginnt.
Das selbe Prozedere halt dann auch bei Komoot.


----------



## fffoxhunter (5. Juni 2019)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Gestern Abend zur Arbeit habe ich mal eine Route geplant mit Strava. Startpunkt extra etwas von der Haustür weg. Navigation zur Route funktionierte mit Optischen und Akustischen Hinweisen, dann auf der Route angekommen funktionierte dies auch weiterhin.
> 
> Heute Morgen von Arbeit nach Hause eine geplante Route via Komoot genutzt, selbes Resultat wie bei Strava, es funktionierte alles wie es sollte.
> 
> ...



Hallo und danke für deine Mühe.

Habe heute Vormittag noch ein wenig herumexperimentiert.

Einige meiner Routen funktionieren mit Abbiegehinweisen, wenn ich Sie mit Koomot erstelle (also gpx in Komoot hochladen und als geplant speichern)! Und Sie dann in das Datacenter herunterlade. Dann vom Datacenter über USB-Kabel auf den Rox übertragen.

Der Rox zeigt mir die Abbiegehinweise an, wenn ich eine Route starte und dann im Dropdownmenü "Liste Abbiegungen" anwähle.

Einige Routen funktionieren Leider nicht mit dem obigen Prozedere!

Ich werde es noch jetzt noch mit dem direkten herunterladen im Rox mit den Komoot bzw. Strava Konten probieren.-->Funktioniert! Aber wie über Datacenter auch nicht mit allen Routen!

Ich vermute das bei einigen meiner Routen (selbst aufgezeichnet oder von anderen Usern auf komoot bzw. strava) beim Hoch-oder Herunterladen, bzw. schon beim aufzeichnen der Daten irgendwas nicht funktioniert hat.

Heute Nachmittag werde ich eine Testfahrt starten und dann wieder berichten!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. Juni 2019)

Vorschlag: 
Wir treffen uns alle mal in Neustadt und drehen dort eine Runde, jeder mit seinen ganz persönlichen ( Problem-) Einstellungen. Wir laden einen SIGMA Mitarbeiter ein, der uns dann Hilfestellung geben kann und sich alles notiert und zuhause mit den Kollegen besprechen kann.

Die Gegend ist toll zum Biken, hätte dann einen Grund mal wieder dort zu fahren


----------



## fffoxhunter (5. Juni 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Vorschlag:
> Wir treffen uns alle mal in Neustadt und drehen dort eine Runde, jeder mit seinen ganz persönlichen ( Problem-) Einstellungen. Wir laden einen SIGMA Mitarbeiter ein, der uns dann Hilfestellung geben kann und sich alles notiert und zuhause mit den Kollegen besprechen kann.
> 
> Die Gegend ist toll zum Biken, hätte dann einen Grund mal wieder dort zu fahren



Also ich wäre dabei! Da ist der Kalmit und der Königstuhl auch nicht weit!
Bin da im Juli eh zu Besuch bei Freunden!


----------



## EarlyUp (5. Juni 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Vorschlag:
> Wir treffen uns alle mal in Neustadt und drehen dort eine Runde, jeder mit seinen ganz persönlichen ( Problem-) Einstellungen. Wir laden einen SIGMA Mitarbeiter ein, der uns dann Hilfestellung geben kann und sich alles notiert und zuhause mit den Kollegen besprechen kann.
> 
> Die Gegend ist toll zum Biken, hätte dann einen Grund mal wieder dort zu fahren



Im Juli mache ich in der Pfalz Urlaub. Da könnte ich auch am Start sein hehe... Mein ROX 12 kam gestern.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. Juni 2019)

Klar, da werden wir einen Termin finden. Müssen wir nur noch jemanden von SIGMA für unsere Idee gewinnen


----------



## SIGMA-Support (5. Juni 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

die Idee finden wir gut und können wir gerne so realisieren.
Ebenfalls konnte ich den Produktmanager und unseren Serviceleiter, sowie mich dafür begeistern.

Wir werden dann eine Strecke raussuchen und ihr könnt uns dann eure Fragen stellen.

Wir müssen jetzt nur noch einen Termin mit euch abstimmen.

Beste Grüße,

Euer Sigma Sport Team


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. Juni 2019)

Bin flexibel und kann jederzeit 1 Tag freimachen.

Mir ist es egal ob Wochentags oder an einem Wochenende.


----------



## EarlyUp (5. Juni 2019)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15941747"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> die Idee finden wir gut und können wir gerne so realisieren.
> Ebenfalls konnte ich den Produktmanager und unseren Serviceleiter, sowie mich dafür begeistern.
> ...



 WOW! Also diese Aktion fände ich mal ziemlich cool. Ab 1. Juli hab ich drei Wochen Frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. Juni 2019)

Nur 2 Interessenten? Ist doch eine gute Gelegenheit bestehende Probleme zu besprechen.

Dann wird das eine kleine aber feine Runde wo wir tolle Tipps für unsere ROX bekommen 

Vielleicht kann ich noch einen Bikekollegen mitbringen. Er sucht schon seit Jahren ein Navi, ist aber nicht so entscheidungsfreudig


----------



## Multisurfer (5. Juni 2019)

Aus dem Saarland ist es auch nicht weit! Einige Pfälzer Trails kenne ich noch ohne Rox, so lernt er die Ecke gleich unter Anleitung kennen.
Einfach Termin fixen, entweder es passt oder nicht...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. Juni 2019)

Ohne Navi wäre ich dort verloren.
Hab schon Probleme auf einem Parkplatz mein Auto zu finden.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (6. Juni 2019)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

wir würden folgenden Termin vorschlagen.

*Mittwoch den 03.07.2019 um 11:00 Uhr
*
Treffpunkt: Vor unserem Firmengebäude (Dr.-Julius-Leber-Straße 15 | 67433 Neustadt)

Eine Strecke werde ich später einmal im Data Center planen und hier als GPX. Datei posten.

Gebt uns bitte einmal bescheid, ob das bei euch klappt.


@Gianty deinem Kollegen können wir dann einen ROX 12.0 SPORT für den Tag ausleihen.
Schreibe uns bitte hierzu kurz eine PN.

Beste Grüße,

Euer Sigma Sport Team


----------



## Basstler_Bln (6. Juni 2019)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15942762"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Zusammen,
> 
> wir würden folgenden Termin vorschlagen.
> 
> ...



Finde ich gut 

Nur für mich irgendwie bisschen zu weit weg, mit ~700km 

Viel Spass Euch bei der Tour,

Basstler


----------



## SIGMA-Support (6. Juni 2019)

Hallo @Basstler_Bln 

dein ROX wäre ja schon bei uns, jetzt müsstest nur du noch anwesend sein 


Eventuell können wir so etwas noch einmal veranstalten.


Beste Grüße,

Euer Sigma Sport Team


----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. Juni 2019)

Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Finde ich gut
> 
> Nur für mich irgendwie bisschen zu weit weg, mit ~700km



Hast doch ein Bike und ein Navi....wobei das ist ja gerade in Neustadt.


----------



## fffoxhunter (6. Juni 2019)

fffoxhunter schrieb:


> Hallo und danke für deine Mühe.
> 
> Habe heute Vormittag noch ein wenig herumexperimentiert.
> 
> ...



Hallo!

Habe wie gestern angekündigt eine 2 Stündige Probetour (Hausrunde, also selbst bei Ausfall der Navigation kein Problem) gestartet. Hat sehr gut funktioniert. Abbiegehinweise immer früh genug und präzise trotz dichtem Wald. Das Gepiepse wenn ein neuer Abbiegehinweis kam, war hilfreich aber auch manchmal nervig. bin da noch unentschlossen wie ich das finde.

Gegen Ende der Tour kam, es zweimal zu einer Fehlanzeige des Rox, welcher mich zum umdrehen zwingen wollte. Ich führe das darauf zurück, das Hin- und Rückweg teilweise auf dem gleichen Radweg erfolgte und der Rox durcheinander kam?

Anscheinend ändert komoot automatisch die Route wenn das Programm (komoot) den Weg, den die gpx-file vorgibt nicht kennt. Wurde mehrmals von einem Singletrail auf die parallel verlaufende Forststraße navigiert. Ist aber keine schuld des ROX und ich wollte dies  nur erwähnen bzw. erfragen ob meine Vermutung richtig ist!?

Soweit ist mein Problem also jetzt gelöst und ich bin zufrieden! Werde in den kommenden Tagen noch die restlichen Optionen prüfen (also in komoot, gpsies, strava hochladen und runterladen; eigene Tracks und fremde Tracks; im Datacenter erstellen usw.)
Da ich hauptsächlich tracks von fremden Personen nachfahren will um neues zu entdecken, passt das alles! 

@SIGMA-Support 

Ich wollte noch anmerken das ich mit dem ROX 12 Sonst sehr zufrieden bin. Natürlich habe mich mich auch schon mit den hier besprochenen Problemen (zu frühes wischen nach dem Starten des Geräts usw.) herumschlagen müssen, konnte aber mit Hilfe dieses threads immer eine Lösung finden. Ich bin Kunde Seit ich mir Mitte 2011 einen Rox 9.0 gekauft habe, und sammle seitdem fleißig Daten im Datacenter (welcher sich über die Jahre auch sehr gut entwickelt hat!). Desweiteren habe ich noch Lampen und eine id.run hr Sportuhr. Bin also zufriedener und treuer Kunde.

Den Termin zu einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt würde ich gerne Annehmen, bin allerdings erst ab ca dem 17.07. in eurer Nähe!
Ich finde es super von euch wie Ihr hier im Forum kommuniziert. 

Happy trails!


----------



## homte (6. Juni 2019)

Hallo
Ich find das mit der Tour echt klasse. Meinen Respekt. Leider hab ich der Woche Mittagschicht und erst in der Folgewoche Urlaub.
Mein 12er hat zur Zeit ab und zu nur kurze Aussetzer von den Sensoren (HF und PM). Höhenmesser funktioniert.
Ich hoffe das es solche Versanstaltungen noch öfter gibt. Im Gespräch von Angesicht zu Angesicht löst man Probleme bestimmt besser als an der Tastatur.
Top. Das ist richtiger Service!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ccpirat (6. Juni 2019)

Mein ROX hat jetzt mal 3 Wochen ohne Fehl und Tadel funktioniert.

Heute dann mal wieder der Spaß...
Das Rad und mich startklar gemacht, weil ich ja weiß das der ROX schnelle Starts nicht mag, habe ich ihn 5min vor dem eigentlichen Start angemacht.
Als ich dann auf Profile gedrückt habe ist er wie schon 100mal einfach abgestürzt und hat sich immer wieder neu gestartet.
Eine Dauerschleife.
Als ich dachte, komm, heute machst du davon mal ein Video, schenkte er mir einen wunderschönen Blackscrean.
Leider ist das Video mit 1:08min aber zu lang um es hier anzufügen.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (6. Juni 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

stimmt doch bitte unter folgenden Link einmal ab, an welchen Termin ihr könnt.

Der Termin mit den meisten Stimmen wird es dann.

Eventuell bekommen wir ja mehr Leute zusammen, wenn es nicht am 03.07 statt findet.

Morgen Vormittag wird dann der endgültige Termin genannt.

Wir werden zum Thema Ausfahrt dann einen eigenen Thread erstellen.

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/termin-abstimmung-sigma-ausfahrt.891039/

Beste Grüße,

Euer Sigma Sport Team


----------



## Basstler_Bln (6. Juni 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Hast doch ein Bike und ein Navi....wobei das ist ja gerade in Neustadt.


Habe ja Ersatz, problematisch ist da primär Brandenburg, wo ich von Berlin aus durch muss ... 
Da könnte derzeit folgendes passieren:

Ich verhungere unterwegs - alternativ den Bob Yak voll mit Proviant mitführen ...
Ich werde von einem Waldbrand überrascht und eingekesselt ...
Oder ich werde in irgendeinem dunkel braunen (blauen) Nest von der ansässigen 'Volkspolizei' als linksgrün versiffter, Rad fahrender Öko identifiziert und beseitigt ... 
Oder die Wölfe ...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. Juni 2019)

Brandenburg 

Kurz dahinter fällt man doch die Scheibe runter.
Das ist das Ende der Welt.

Wir werden berichten


----------



## Basstler_Bln (6. Juni 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Das ist das Ende der Welt.


Der Welt nicht - der Zivilisation


----------



## SIGMA-Support (7. Juni 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

die Abstimmung ergab, dass wir die Ausfahrt wie folgt durchführen.

*Wann: *Donnerstag den *11.07.2019 *um *11:00 UHR
Wo:* Vor unserem Haupteingang am Firmengebäude

Alles Weitere bitte in dem anderen Thread durchführen, damit es hier nicht untergeht.

Beste Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende.

Euer Sigma Sport Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIGMA-Support (7. Juni 2019)

Hallo @Kujaku 

wir haben uns mit Shimano bzgl. der Shimano Steps E-8000 in Verbindung gesetzt um einmal Klarheit in das Thema reinzubekommen.

Das Standardsystem so wie es am E-Bike verbaut ist, kann *nur* den Akkustand auf dem ROX 12.0 SPORT anzeigen.
Das System muss im ROX 12.0 SPORT als Di2 verbunden werden, um den Akkustand abzurufen.

Wenn ihr mehr Werte euch anzeigen lassen wollt, müsst ihr folgende Komponente nachkaufen, Shimano-Zubehör EW-EN100.
Hierfür müsst ihr das E8000 Display demontieren und das neue Display montieren.
Hierbei habt ihr dann *nur* eine Anzeige der Werte auf dem ROX 12.0 SPORT nicht mehr auf dem Fahrrad selbst.

Eine Ganganzeige kann nur erfolgen, wenn dies Werksseitig vom Fahrradhersteller im der Driveunit unten am Motor aktiviert wurde.
Ein nachträgliches nachrüsten funktioniert nicht.

Ich hoffe wir konnten damit jetzt weiterhelfen und etwas klarheit in das Thema bringen.

Beste Grüße und schöne Pfingsten.

Euer Sigma Sport Team


----------



## Cyclingjudge (7. Juni 2019)

Wenn wir schon beim Thema DI2 sind:
Bis wann kann man denn damit rechnen, daß der Rox12 auch den tatsächlichen Gang anzeigt (wie z. B. bei Garmin, da wird mir als Beispiel 44/12 angezeigt) und auch zwischen 10 und 11fach unterscheiden kann? Ich hab zehnfach, der Rox geht aber immer von elffach aus.


----------



## lmauren (7. Juni 2019)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon beim Thema DI2 sind:
> Bis wann kann man denn damit rechnen, daß der Rox12 auch den tatsächlichen Gang anzeigt (wie z. B. bei Garmin, da wird mir als Beispiel 44/12 angezeigt) und auch zwischen 10 und 11fach unterscheiden kann? Ich hab zehnfach, der Rox geht aber immer von elffach aus.



Wenn es sich um ein Rennrad mit DI2 handelt dann funktioniert das schon seit längerem. Auch beim Garmin musst Du die Anzahl und Größe
der Ritzel einstellen; hier sind die Programmierer von Sigma gefragt das man auch 10-fach einstellen kann.
Das einzige was der Garmin mehr kann ist das Umschalten zwischen den Schaltmodi S1; S2 und M.

Ludwig


----------



## Multisurfer (7. Juni 2019)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15945353"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @Kujaku
> 
> wir haben uns mit Shimano bzgl. der Shimano Steps E-8000 in Verbindung gesetzt um einmal Klarheit in das Thema reinzubekommen.
> 
> ...



Aha, nun haben wir endlich  Klarheit, wenn auch hinsichtlich Praxistauglichkeit traurige bis frustrierende..
Also ich opfere mein 8000er Display nicht für den Rox.
Ich kann Sigma Marketing nur empfehlen, die Werbetexte hinsichtlich 8000er Kompatibilität zu überarbeiten, um nicht noch mehr Käufern Ihre Erwartungen nachträglich zu enttäuschen.


----------



## Cyclingjudge (7. Juni 2019)

lmauren schrieb:


> Wenn es sich um ein Rennrad mit DI2 handelt dann funktioniert das schon seit längerem.


Das ist mir durchaus bekannt, deswegen ja auch mein Post. 



lmauren schrieb:


> Auch beim Garmin musst Du die Anzahl und Größe
> der Ritzel einstellen;


Das wiederum wäre mir neu. Meiner Erinnerung nach hat mein 1000er das automatisch erkannt.
Zudem zeigte er mir die aufgelegte Gangkombination an. Bei meinem Rox12 wird mir bei "Gänge" ein schönes Schaubild angezeigt (und das elffach, obwohl ich zehnfach hab). Was bei "Ritzen" kommt, weiß ich nicht mehr, bei "Übersetzung" kommt ne Prozentzahl (?), mit der man nix anfangen kann. 



lmauren schrieb:


> hier sind die Programmierer von Sigma gefragt


Yep, allerdings hab ich das schon vor längerer Zeit moniert (sprich bereits im letzten Jahr)



lmauren schrieb:


> das man auch 10-fach einstellen kann.


Nö, nix einstellen, die Info bekommt man doch von der DI2 direkt.



lmauren schrieb:


> Das einzige was der Garmin mehr kann ist das Umschalten zwischen den Schaltmodi S1; S2 und M.


Nö. was DI2 betrifft, kann der Garmin (noch) einiges mehr, siehe oben.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. Juni 2019)

Draw my Route finde ich eine feine Sache allerdings wird die Route nicht geschlossen. In heimischen Gefilden kein Thema, in fremdem Gelände muss man sich extra zum Ausgangspunkt navigieren lassen.

Mache ich beim Zeichnen etwas falsch? Wenn nicht wäre es gut die Route nach der Berechnung über einen Menüpunkt schließen zu lassen damit man am Ausgangspunkt ankommt.


----------



## Bike_N_D (8. Juni 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Mache ich beim Zeichnen etwas falsch?



Nee, glaub nicht, dass du was falsch machst. Mir ist es noch nie richtig gelungen, eine geschlossene Tour zu erstellen. Meist komme ich ein paar Meter (je nach Maßstab) daneben an. Ist halt recht "fummelig" in einem ordentlichem Maßstab so ne Tour zu zeichnen. Wie du schon sagtes, in heimische Gefilden ist das kein Problem, aber in der "Fremde" schon eher. 

Ein extra Menüpunkt nach gezeichneter und berechneter Route mit der Option "Ende mit Ausgangspunkt verbinden?" wäre hier sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. Juni 2019)

Ja  die Route sollte man schließen können.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. Juni 2019)

Ist das nicht schön? Seit gestern Abend lässt sich der ROX 12 nicht mehr laden. Hängt bei 24% fest, egal ob ich ihn abklemme und neu starten lasse.

Heute ist meine Zündschnur sehr kurz. Hoffe dass er nachher nicht zickt oder aus Saftmangel ausschaltet.


----------



## pacechris (9. Juni 2019)

24%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. Juni 2019)

Ist jetzt bei 22% 

Update: 21%....Mal gespannt was er heute Abend macht wenn er bei 0% ist.

Verabschiedet sich freundlich in den Ruhezustand?


Und nach 20min 20%. Jetzt muss ich ihn weglegen sonst ist er Kleinholz.

Hab heute keinen Nerv für Katz- und Mausspiele.


----------



## a-x-e-l (9. Juni 2019)

Reset versucht? Power- und Home-Taste gleichzeitig gedrückt halten, dann kommst du ins Menü.
Langsam erreichst du das Niveau an Angespanntheit, welches wir schon länger hatten.......


----------



## pacechris (9. Juni 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Reset versucht? Power- und Home-Taste gleichzeitig gedrückt halten, dann kommst du ins Menü.
> Langsam erreichst du das Niveau an Angespanntheit, welches wir schon länger hatten.......



Nach Informationen aus zuverlässiger Quelle scheint das androhen der Zerstörung mit Hammerschlägen den ROX 12 auf Wundersamer Weise zum Laden bewegt zu haben


----------



## Eisberg99 (9. Juni 2019)

Frage :
Hab ein Shimano Steps 8000 mit einem 7000er Dispaly.
Was sieht man auf dem Rox 12 von den Shimano Daten
Trittfrequenz?
Akku Stand?
Geschwindigkeit?
usw ?

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. Juni 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Reset versucht? Power- und Home-Taste gleichzeitig gedrückt halten, dann kommst du ins Menü.
> Langsam erreichst du das Niveau an Angespanntheit, welches wir schon länger hatten.......



Gelegentliche Aussetzer sind kein Problem,
auch sonst bin ich bei Fehler sehr entspannt. Wenn ein neues Gerät sich aber so beim simplen Laden verhält dann ist die Geduld nach 24h zu Ende. 

Er hängt jetzt bei 54% und wird sich 1 Woche tief im Schrank verstecken müssen.
Er war heute Mittag kurz vorm Tod.


----------



## a-x-e-l (9. Juni 2019)

@Gianty 

Von 12 Uhr und ca. 20% bis jetzt ca. 20 Uhr auf 54%? Das ist nicht normal.... Die Kiste lädt schnell, in max. 3 h sollte die voll sein.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. Juni 2019)

Ja, so kenne ich das auch. Hatte bisher noch nie Probleme beim Laden.

Hab zum Glück ausreichend Alternativen.
Bin extrem geduldig aber damit darf er mich nicht mehr ärgern.

Über Nacht wieder auf 19% runter:





Mal gespannt ob SIGMA einen Lösungsvorschlag hat, ansonsten wird er eingeschickt. Ich häng den nicht mehr an die Dose und warte.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (11. Juni 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ja, so kenne ich das auch. Hatte bisher noch nie Probleme beim Laden.
> 
> Hab zum Glück ausreichend Alternativen.
> Bin extrem geduldig aber damit darf er mich nicht mehr ärgern.
> ...



Hallo @Gianty,

in diesem Fall muss der ROX 12.0 tatsächlich eingesendet werden. Nur so können wir herausfinden, was die Ursache für das "nicht-laden" ist. 

Tut uns leid für die Umstände. 

Beste Grüße,

Euer Sigma Sport Team


----------



## Deleted 48245 (11. Juni 2019)

Er geht morgen auf die Reise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergjung (12. Juni 2019)

Das die Herzfrequenz hin und wieder für 1-2 Sekunden weg ist habe ich und einige andere hier ja schon berichtet. 
Seit 2 Touren habe ich nun den Effekt auch bei der Leistungsanzeige (Stages einseitig). Leider passierte dass zeitweise sogar jede Minute. 

Frage: wenn ich im Sportprofil den Modus null-Werte nicht berechnen gesetzt habe, dann sollten sich diese Aussetzer doch nicht auf den
           Schnitt auswirken. Richtig?

Ansonsten wäre der Schnitt bei 2 Sekunden Aussetzer je Minute schon gut 3% zu niedrig. 

@SIGMA-Support 
Wäre es nicht sinnvoll hier per Software eine automatische Korrektur einzubauen. Habe ich z.B. Dauerhaft um die 200Watt, dann für eine Sekunde 0 und dann wieder dauerhaft um 200Watt so könnte man den null-wert auf 200 setzen. 
Noch sinnvoller wäre das bei der Herzfrequenz, denn hier sind 0-Werte wohl definitiv ein Fehler

Am allerbesten wäre natürlich, es gäbe gar keine Ant+ Aussetzer mehr. 
Gibt es schon Erkenntnisse woran es liegt?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. Juni 2019)

Der ROX müsste einstellbare Blöcke eines Intervalltrainings abbilden können. Weiter unten ein Beispiel, das Ganze geht über 90min. 
Alles manuell und einzeln eingeben ist was für Irre.

Es sollte möglich sein nach dem Aufwärmen einen Block mit "x" Einzelinhalten zu definieren, dann die Anzahl "y" der Wiederholungen. 
Am Schluss das Ausfahren und fertig.

Das wäre eine tolle Sache und würde das Eintippen erheblich vereinfachen.





Das ist nur Seite 1 von 2 ..


----------



## ccpirat (13. Juni 2019)

Leute ich bin jetzt hier und mit dem Rox 12 raus.

Der SIGMA Support reagiert hier eh nicht auf meine Probleme.
Der Rox wird immer schlechter.
Nicht nur das er bei jedem 4ten Start abstürzt, das GPS beim Navigieren total schlecht ist, gestern habe ich in 60km Entfernung ein neues Rad gekauft.
Der Rückweg wurde mit Komoot geplant, ich war auf das Ding ziemlich angewiesen.
Im Radladen 30min Vorabfahrt den ROX gestartet, als ich die Navigation starten wollte stürzte er wieder ab (diesmal die alt bekannten Worte, das die App Sigma App nicht verfügbar ist).
Dachte eigentlich damit wären wir durch.

Für mich ist jetzt Schluss, 12 Monate Ärger reichen.
Ich steige jetzt auf Wahoo um.


----------



## Hans1959 (14. Juni 2019)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Leute ich bin jetzt hier und mit dem Rox 12 raus.
> 
> Der SIGMA Support reagiert hier eh nicht auf meine Probleme.
> Der Rox wird immer schlechter.
> ...


Was sollen die denn hier aus der Ferne für eine Diagnose stellen,wenn der Rox wirklich so schlecht ist hätte ich das Ding schon eingeschickt und gut ist,oder wer soll dir hier weiterhelfen?


----------



## andikue (16. Juni 2019)

@SIGMA-Support 

Was immer noch fehlt und eigentlich auf jeden Fall gemacht werden soll:

1. ein oder zwei Zoomstufen mehr - vor allem in der Stadt wäre dies wichtig
2. deutlich besserer Kontrast der Karte / Route - WICHTIGSTER PUNKT
3. Schwarz-Weiss Kartendarstellung so wie Wahoo - für suboptimale Lichtverhältnisse
4. Stabilitätsverbesserungen sind Pflicht!!!
5. Geschwindigkeitssprünge während der Fahrt beseitigen - das sind teilweise über 5 km/h (alles versucht, GPS, verschiedene ANT+ Sensoren). Da ist eindeutig Nachbesserungsbedarf
6. Akkuanzeige in Prozent


----------



## Bergjung (16. Juni 2019)

Mit Punkt 5 habe ich keine Probleme. Dafür bei mir gestern bei der Hälfte meiner Tour kompletter Ausfall der Leistungswerte.
Das geht gar nicht. Ich konnte erst zu Hause nach mehreren Versuchen die Verbindung zur Stages wieder herstellen. 
Batterie ist neu und laut Stages App bei 100%. Der paralleltest mit dem ROX 11 zeigte, dass es eindeutig am ROX 12 lag. 

Die Stabilität bei den ANT+ Verbindungen muss besser werden. Bei Herzfrequenz gibt es auch immer wieder Aussetzer. 
Beim ROX 11 hatte ich in zwei Jahren nie ein Problem. 

Hat man bei der Hardware versucht zu sparen? Mit dem ROX 11 hat Sigma doch gezeigt, dass es funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergjung (16. Juni 2019)

Heute habe ich den ROX 12 erstmals am MTB eingesetzt. Eine Einwegroute gestartet. Von Beginn an hat mich der ROX zum Wenden aufgefordert. Der vor mir liegende weg wurde orange als schon gefahren markiert obwohl ich diese Tour weder heute noch irgendwann zuvor schon mal mit dem ROX 12 gefahren bin. Habe dann nach 2km die Navigation abgebrochen und neu gestartet. Erneut wurde ich zum Wenden aufgefordert.
Das ging dann gnadenlos 20km so weiter. 
Letzte Woche hatte ich das am Renner zu Beginn der Tour ebenfalls, allerdings hatte der Rox dann nach ca. 1km kapiert das ich richtig unterwegs war und die letzten 70km liefen fehlerfrei. 

Hat einer eine Idee was der Grund sein kann? Ich habe definitiv nicht Track anders herum laden ausgewählt.

Noch eine Unschärfe vom ROX 12. Die Batterie des Geschwindigkeitssensor war leer. Während der ebenfalls montierte ROX 11 sofort auf GPS umstellte, zeigte der ROX 12 bis zum Schluss 0 an. 

Positiv zu vermerken war, dass auf der Rückfahrt nach Hause eine wirkliche gute Route ausgewählt wurde und die Navigation auch klappte.


----------



## Bike_N_D (16. Juni 2019)

Bergjung schrieb:


> Hat einer eine Idee was der Grund sein kann?



Hast du eventuell beim Fahrtantritt den "Startpunkt" statt dem "Nächsten Punkt" gewählt? 
Das war bei mir mal. Ich hatte den Startpunkt ausgewählt, war aber schon etwas auf der Strecke, er versuchte mich dann immer an den Startpunkt zu bringen. Hab dann nochmals die Route gestartet und "Nächsten Punkt" gewählt, dann ging's ohne Probleme.


----------



## Bergjung (16. Juni 2019)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Hast du eventuell beim Fahrtantritt den "Startpunkt" statt dem "Nächsten Punkt" gewählt?
> Das war bei mir mal. Ich hatte den Startpunkt ausgewählt, war aber schon etwas auf der Strecke, er versuchte mich dann immer an den Startpunkt zu bringen. Hab dann nochmals die Route gestartet und "Nächsten Punkt" gewählt, dann ging's ohne Probleme.



Danke, das könnte der Grund sein. Ich habe Startpunkt gewählt und der lag direkt vor der Haustür. 
Nächster Punkt ist ja eigentlicher sinnvoll wenn man einen fremden Track lädt, der nicht zu Hause vorbei führt. 
Beim nächsten Track den ich erstelle, lege ich den Startpunkt mal einige Hundert Meter von zu Hause weg.


----------



## Diver765 (16. Juni 2019)

Hi,
ich wollte gerade nach einem Firmware Update schauen und da wird gemeldet : "Update fehlgeschlagen!" statt : "Du nutzt die neueste Version!"
Bedeutet das, es gibt was Neues ? Und : Warum wird es nicht installiert ?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. Juni 2019)

Wenn der Server nicht erreichbar ist kann auch kein Abgleich mit einer bestehenden Version gemacht werden. Daher gibt es keine Meldung ob du die aktuellste Version nutzt.


----------



## Cyclingjudge (17. Juni 2019)

Mal ne etwas andere Frage zum ROX12:
Welche Halterung nutzt ihr?
Ich habe den Butler 3 und bin sehr unzufrieden damit, weil ich das Teil einfach nicht dauerhaft befestigt bekomme.
Lenker ist ein Pro PLT Ergo Compact in 31,8. 
Das Dilemma geht schon damit los, daß die Klemmung offensichtlich für Lenker mit Durchmesser von 35 mm vorgesehen ist (wer nutzt sowas?) und geht damit weiter, daß die Gummiadapter für 31,8 zu dick, zu lang und die beiden Führungsrillen ebenfalls zu lang sind.
Und um dem Ganzen die Krone aufzusetzen, muß man das Teil auch noch von unten schrauben, es gibt offensichtlich "nur" eine "Plastikverschraubung" (also keine Mutter aus Metall als Gegenhalter) und diese K.ckschraube ist auch noch viel zu kurz.
Das Ergebnis ist, daß sowohl mit der kurzen Originalschraube als auch mit einer längeren Austauschschraube wohl das Plastik-Gewinde den Zugkräften nicht standhalten kann, so daß sich der Halter wieder lockert.

PS: Merkwürdigerweise kann ich ansonsten über meinen ROX12 definitv nicht meckern (dreimal auf Holz klopf). Der läuft völlig unauffällig, ohne jegliche Abstürze oder ähnlichem. Allenfalls mal kurze Aussetzer der Ganganzeige, aber die ist sofort wieder da, wenn ich den Gang wechsle.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. Juni 2019)

K-Edge und GARMIN passen.


----------



## Cyclingjudge (17. Juni 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> .... GARMIN passen.


Nicht so wirklich. In meinen Garminhalterungen wackelt der Rox.


----------



## Bergjung (17. Juni 2019)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Mal ne etwas andere Frage zum ROX12:
> Welche Halterung nutzt ihr?
> Ich habe den Butler 3 und bin sehr unzufrieden damit, weil ich das Teil einfach nicht dauerhaft befestigt bekomme.
> Lenker ist ein Pro PLT Ergo Compact in 31,8.
> ...



Volle Zustimmung in allen Punkten. Die Halterung ist schwach konstruiert und kaum brauchbar. Bei mir hält sich auch keiner größeren Erschütterung stand.
Die K-Edge Halterung ist schon auf dem Weg.....


----------



## radheinz (17. Juni 2019)

Danke an den Sigma Support für dem unkomplizierten Umtausch meines Gerätes.

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. Juni 2019)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Nicht so wirklich. In meinen Garminhalterungen wackelt der Rox.



Hält bei mir sehr gut und das nicht nur auf Feldwegen. Selbst wenn die Augen in der Abfahrt Flipper spielen ist alles fest.


----------



## Chris_MauT (17. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe letzte Woche bei der Test & Wow-Aktion von Sigma mitgemacht, um den Rox 12 zu testen und werde ihn jetzt auch behalten.

Am Wochenende fahre ich in Urlaub nach Spanien.

Könnt ihr mir sagen, wie und wo ich die Karte für Spanien runterladen kann?


----------



## fugezo (17. Juni 2019)

Chris_MauT schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe letzte Woche bei der Test & Wow-Aktion von Sigma mitgemacht, um den Rox 12 zu testen und werde ihn jetzt auch behalten.
> 
> ...



Einstellungen > Karte > Kartenmanagement und dann das Land auswählen


----------



## fugezo (17. Juni 2019)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, eine Aktivität vor dem Abspeichern zu benennen? Der ROX 12 scheint die Bezeichnungen, die dann im Datacenter und der Link App angezeigt werden gar nicht zu verwenden...
Ich finde es umständlich, dass ich die Aktivitäten danach immer im Datacenter oder der Link App und Strava umbenennen muss, dort werden sie ja sofort automatisch hochgeladen. Die Tastatur auf dem ROX ist zwar klein, aber für eine kurze Bezeichnung wäre es ja ok...


----------



## Cyclingjudge (18. Juni 2019)

Bergjung schrieb:


> Volle Zustimmung in allen Punkten. Die Halterung ist schwach konstruiert und kaum brauchbar. Bei mir hält sich auch keiner größeren Erschütterung stand.
> Die K-Edge Halterung ist schon auf dem Weg.....


Ich hab jetzt die Halterung montiert, die dem Package damals beigefügt war. Dabei handelt es sich offensichtlich um die Butler 2 - Halterung (mit dem schwarzen Insert). Die wurde sinnvollerweise von oben geschraubt und hatte eine Mutter aus Metall als Gegenpart zur Schraube (warum auch immer Sigma das geändert hat bei der neuen Butler 3, ist mir völlig unverständlich).
Sollte also jemand von euch diese Halterung (also Butler 2 mit Metallschraube und -mutter und schwarzem Insert für den ROX) übrig haben und diese loswerden wollen, bitte ich um PN, da ich noch eine für das zweite Rad brauche.


----------



## GT97 (18. Juni 2019)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Nicht so wirklich. In meinen Garminhalterungen wackelt der Rox.


Ich habe K-Edge-Halterungen auf meinen Rädern. Da die Sigma-Version tlw. nicht verfügbar war, habe ich dann die Garmin-Variante genommen. Hält, auch auf Rappelstrecken, Trail, usw. (https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sigma-gps-rox-12-0-sport.873469/page-6#post-15477661)


----------



## HSV1896 (18. Juni 2019)

Chris_MauT schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe letzte Woche bei der Test & Wow-Aktion von Sigma mitgemacht, um den Rox 12 zu testen und werde ihn jetzt auch behalten.
> 
> ...



Moin @Chris_MauT

Was ist denn Test & Wow schon wieder für eine Aktion?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. Juni 2019)

ROX12 ist wieder auf dem Heimweg. 
Mal gespannt ob der Fehler beschrieben ist.

Dann darf er die kommenden Tage mit über die Trails knattern.


----------



## Bergjung (18. Juni 2019)

radheinz schrieb:


> Danke an den Sigma Support für dem unkomplizierten Umtausch meines Gerätes.
> 
> Danke.



Bist du denn mit dem Austausch-Gerät zufrieden? Sind die Probleme gelöst?

Mein ROX 12 geht wohl auch bald zurück. Auch heute permanent Aussetzer bei der Leistungsanzeige. 
Auch ein erneutes Verbinden des Sensors hilft nicht. Ein wattbasiertes Training ist nicht mehr möglich.
Während ich mit anderen Macken leben kann, so ist das für mich nicht mehr akzeptabel. 
Echt Schade, dass es jetzt an sowas scheitert. 
Gut, dass ich den ROX 11 behalten habe....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radheinz (19. Juni 2019)

Bergjung schrieb:


> Bist du denn mit dem Austausch-Gerät zufrieden? Sind die Probleme gelöst?
> 
> Mein ROX 12 geht wohl auch bald zurück. Auch heute permanent Aussetzer bei der Leistungsanzeige.
> Auch ein erneutes Verbinden des Sensors hilft nicht. Ein wattbasiertes Training ist nicht mehr möglich.
> ...



Da die Halterung  gebrochen war und ich einen neuen Rox bekommen habe, bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. Juni 2019)

Heute ist er angekommen. War ein Wackler im USB Anschluss. 
Kann passieren, jetzt darf er wieder ans Bike.


----------



## jojo_ab (20. Juni 2019)

Hallo @SIGMA-Support ,

was ich heute machen wollte: mit ein paar Freunden eine neue MTB Tour fahren. Ich navigiere, habe ja den tollen Rox dabei.
Was ich gemacht habe: ca. 35 km vor eurem Firmengebäude in der Dr. Julius-Leber-Straße im Kreis gefahren. Behauptet zumindest der Rox. Ich hab echt nen dicken Hals 

Wie kam es dazu:
Nachdem in der letzten Zeit alles gut lief, hatte ich wieder etwas Vertrauen in den Rox aufgebaut. Aus Erfahrung und dem Forum weiß ich ja, dass man den Rox etwas warmlaufen lassen muss, bevor man ihn bedient. Hier die Details...

Rox gestartet und einige Minuten nicht mehr angerührt
Dann oben auf das bereits von der letzten Fahrt ausgewählte Profil getoucht, um in die Profilansicht zu gelangen
Hier fing dann der Mist an, schwarzer Bildschirm dann roter Startbildschirm und der Rox war wieder im Hauptmenü. Ging recht schnell, scheint kein kompletter Reboot gewesen zu sein.
Also noch mal auf das Profil getoucht, diesmal kompletter Reboot und ich sollte die Sprache neu auswählen.
Also von englisch auf deutsch gestellt und es gab wieder einen Reboot
Bin dann wieder in der Sprachauswahl gelandet, diesmal ging es. Dann durfte ich noch Größe, Geschlecht usw. neu eingeben, bis ich wieder im Hauptmenü war
Dann auf das Profil und oh Wunder, ich war im passenden Profil. Alles gut dachte ich, aber die Sache hatte einen Haken.
GPS funktionierte nicht mehr. Der Rox verortete mich am Sigma Firmengebäude und das über Minuten. Ausschalten, Einschalten half nichts. GPS deaktiviert und wieder aktiviert half nichts. Indoor Profil ausgewählt (ohne GPS) und dann wieder ein Outdoorprofil, half auch nichts. Ich war im Freien, freie Sicht nach oben und Abstand zu Gebäuden usw.
Wir sind dann eine andere Tour, ohne Navigation gefahren und bis zum Ende hat GPS nicht funktioniert.
Ein paar Stunden später habe ich den Rox jetzt noch mal angeschaltet und plötzlich geht GPS, als ob nichts gewesen wäre.

Sorry für den langen Text, ich wollte es möglichst nachvollziehbar beschreiben.

@SIGMA-Support 
Bitte helft mir, damit das nicht wieder passiert.
Ist der Fehler bekannt? Vielleicht auch schon für das nächste Release gefixt? Und wann kommt das nächste Release eigentlich?


----------



## Bergjung (20. Juni 2019)

Leider hört man hier seit einiger Zeit nichts mehr vom Support. Auf eine Mail von mir gibt es auch seit einer Woche keine Reaktion. 

Ich bin heute mal wieder 2h mit dem ROX 11 unterwegs gewesen. Alles super, keine Aussetzer bei Leistung und Herzfrequenz. 
Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole.... Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum es vom ROX 11 zum ROX 12 bei den Basics eines Radcomputers so eine Verschlechterung gibt.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. Juni 2019)

ROX12 hat heute gemacht was er soll.
Die Signaltöne beim Wechsel der Trainigsvorgaben im Workout sind bei rauhem Untergrund nicht zu hören, so angenehm dezent sie auf der Straße auch sind. Eine Lautstärkeneinstellung wäre toll.
Irgendwann verwurstelt man sich und weiß nicht mehr genau wo man sich im Workout befindet. Die folgende Phase wird zwar textlich angezeigt, zusätzliche Angaben der Vorgabewerte in der Statusleiste wären hier sehr hilfreich. Platz wäre in dem breiten Balken genügend vorhanden. Direkt darunter sind die aktuellen Ist-Werte eingeblendet, dann hätte man alles auf einen Blick erfasst.


----------



## jojo_ab (20. Juni 2019)

Bergjung schrieb:


> Leider hört man hier seit einiger Zeit nichts mehr vom Support. Auf eine Mail von mir gibt es auch seit einer Woche keine Reaktion.


Vielleicht gibt es ja auch nur eine arme Socke, die den Support machen muss und auch programmiert. Geht halt immer nur das eine oder das andere  Aber vielleicht kommt ja bald ein neues Release?



Bergjung schrieb:


> Ich bin heute mal wieder 2h mit dem ROX 11 unterwegs gewesen. Alles super, keine Aussetzer bei Leistung und Herzfrequenz.
> Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole.... Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum es vom ROX 11 zum ROX 12 bei den Basics eines Radcomputers so eine Verschlechterung gibt.


Ich vermute mal die Software wurde komplett neu geschrieben, wegen Wechsel auf Android. Daher ist der 11 und 12 nicht vergleichbar. Aber ich verstehe auch nicht, warum die Softwarequalität, gerade bei Basics, so madig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. Juni 2019)

Vielleicht arbeiten bei SIGMA  ganz normale Menschen die auch mal Urlaub haben oder krank sein können.

Die Feiertage in den letzten Wochen haben viele genutzt um mal frei zu machen. Nebenbei haben die Jungs und Mädels auch mehr zu tun als Fragen im Forum zu beantworten.

Wer es eilig hat sollte besser direkt in Neustadt anrufen.


----------



## Bergjung (21. Juni 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Die Feiertage in den letzten Wochen haben viele genutzt um mal frei zu machen. Nebenbei haben die Jungs und Mädels auch mehr zu tun als Fragen im Forum zu beantworten.
> 
> Wer es eilig hat sollte besser direkt in Neustadt anrufen.



Das stimmt natürlich. Andererseits kann man hier die gleichen Fragen von vielen beantworten.
Dann kommen nicht so viele gleiche Mails oder Anrufe, was auch Zeit spart. 
Es wäre schon interessant zu hören wann ungefähr ein Update kommt und was dann behoben sein soll. 
Ich überlege, ob ich ich noch warte oder meinen ROX 12 umtausche.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. Juni 2019)

Kein Hersteller gibt im Voraus bekannt wann und mit welchen Inhalt ein Update kommt.

Nur weil hier ein direkter Draht zu SIGMA besteht sollte man nicht erwarten über interne Planungen und Abläufe informiert zu werden.


----------



## jojo_ab (22. Juni 2019)

Ja und? Nur weil das kein anderer macht (ich habe es nicht nachgeprüft), bedeutet das doch nicht, dass Sigma hier nicht besser sein kann und sich vom Rest positiv abheben sollte.

Dieser Thread ist doch nicht nur für uns Anwender sehr wertvoll, auch Sigma profitiert von der direkten Kommunikation in vielerlei Hinsicht (direktes Userfeedback, User helfen User, usw.). Direktes Userfeedback ist gerade heute in der Softwareentwicklung Gold wert.

In der Beschreibung des Forums steht, dass es vom Sigma Supportteam betreut wird. Also sehe ich das als einen offiziellen Eingangskanal zum Supportteam und nicht nur als Hobby eines Einzelnen.
Da ist es auch nicht zu viel verlang, dass mal ein Statement von Sigma kommt, wenn wegen der Feier/-Brückentage Betriebsferien sind und sich einige Tage nichts tut. Einfach offene Kommunikation, das schafft Vertrauen und führt nicht zu Spekulationen und Unmut.


----------



## Bergjung (22. Juni 2019)

So sehe ich das auch. Außerdem kündigen große Softwarehersteller auch schon vorher neue Versionen an, oder stellen Beta-Versionen zur Verfügung. Ich verlange ja auch keinen genauen Termin, sondern nur eine groben Zeitrahmen.


----------



## Cyclingjudge (22. Juni 2019)

Ich habe scheinbar eines der Geräte erwischt, die keinerlei Probleme machen (dreimal auf Holz klopf).
Hab mich heute mal auf einer auf kommod geplanten Tour von Bad Hersfeld nach Eisenach zurück leiten lassen.
Hat alles perfekt funktioniert. Abbiegehinweise kamen rechtzeitig, Die Streckenführung wurde bei Abweichen jeweils zeitnah angepaßt (weil ich auf einen Radweg ausgewichen bin).


----------



## Fembria (23. Juni 2019)

Zur Navigation: Ich hatte beim ROX 12 im Urlaub auch die Navigation genutzt. Die Abbiegehinweise kamen alle genau --keine Probleme.
Aufgefallen war mir bei einem aufgezeichneten und nachgefahrenen Track, das wenn man mal irgendwo gestanden hatte, beim Nachfahren an der Haltestelle es verwirrende Hinweise gab. Denke das liegt aber nicht am Gerät sondern ist von der GPS Standortaufzeichnung --also alles ok.
Hatte auch mal den Track verlassen oder die bei der vorherigen Fahrt falschen Straßeneinfahrt weg gelassen, der ROX navigierte mich dann korrekt weiter.
Zur Akkulaufzeit: Bei mir mit allen Sensoren ( auch Leistungsmesser ) 8-10% pro Std., automatische Beleuchtung, wobei die eingeschaltete Navigation augenscheinlich kein Mehrverbrauch bedeutete.
Gestern eine Nachtfahrt gemacht, alle Sensoren aber keine Navigation und den Nachtmodus eingeschaltet. Verbrauch ca. 6,5% pro Std. damit kann ich sehr gut leben.
Im Urlaub 10 Touren mit und ohne Navigation gemacht. Ein Fahrt im Regen und alle Fahrten im Bereich der Voralpen. Absolut keine Probleme mit dem ROX und auch die Höhenlinien und Angaben stimmten.
Hoffe, das mein ROX auch in Zukunft so gut funktioniert.
Wichtig! Wie hier auch schon beschrieben, lasse in den ROX nach dem Einschalten erst einmal in Ruhe, sobald er GPS Empfang hatte, gab es beim Bedienen keinen Absturz.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## Bergjung (23. Juni 2019)

Die Navigation beim ROX 12 ist schon gut. Einzig die Farbe Grün für die zu fahrende Stecke ist für einen 53-jährigen mit Weitsichtigkeit halt schwierig. Fett lila wie bei beim Garmin im Auto wäre super. Ich denke auch nicht, dass das umschießen einer Farbe ein großer Programmieraufwand ist. 

Mein einziges echtes Problem mit dem ROX 12 sind die permanenten Aussetzer bei der Leistungsanzeige. Die fingen erst nach vier Wochen an. 
Wenn es hier eine Lösung gibt, dann bleibe ich auch gerne beim ROX 12. 
Abstürze habe ich auch keine, wenn man ihm nach dem Einschalten 2 Minuten Ruhe gönnt.


----------



## Fembria (23. Juni 2019)

Die Aussetzer habe ich auch ( zeitgleich Puls und Leistungsmesser ) weiterhin gibt es vereinzelt bei der Trittfrequenz  Maxwerte von über 200.
Bin Kurz-und Weitsichtig mit Verkrümmung. Mit der Brille habe ich da 0 Probleme, mit den Kontaktlinsen und Sonnenbrille wird es manchmal schon schwieriger. Da die Abbiegehinweise aber rechtzeitig kommen, tippe ich einmal die Karte an damit sie größer wird und mit dem entsprechenden Maßstab geht es dann.


----------



## Bergjung (23. Juni 2019)

Ja, mit den Abbiegehinweisen kommt man gut klar. 

Ich habe ca. 1-2 Sekunden keine Herzfrequenz je Stunde. Damit kann ich gut leben. 
Bei der Leistung habe ich aber Ausfallphasen von ca. 5*1 Sekunde je Minute. Hin und wieder auch mal 10 Sekunden am Stück. Zweimal auch Komplettausfall. Das ist mir in Summe zu viel.
Ich hoffe dass ein Update Verbesserungen bringt. Am ANT+ selber kann es nicht liegen, denn der ROX 11 hat null Sekunden Ausfall über Stunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fembria (23. Juni 2019)

Habe auch einen ROX 10, da hatte ich nie irgend welche Aussetzer.


----------



## pedro1 (23. Juni 2019)

Habe mich jetzt extra hier angemeldet, weil ich seit einer Woche auch einen Rox 12 habe.
Habe mir den ROX gekauft wegen der Navigation und weil verschiedene Werte aus dem Shimano Steps anzeigen werden, da mir das Durchschalten auf dem Sc-E7000 Display zu fummelig war.
Was soll ich sagen bin eigendlich zufrieden, was mich stört ist:
die Höhenmeteranzeige die nie mit der Tour übereinstimmt, manchmal Sprünge von 20-40 Meter macht.
das Display was bei Sonne kaum zu erkennen ist.

Letzteres habe ich heute eine Folie getestet und ich denke es ist viel besser als ohne.





						BROTECT 2X Entspiegelungs-Schutzfolie kompatibel mit: Amazon.de: Elektronik
					

BROTECT 2X Entspiegelungs-Schutzfolie kompatibel mit: Amazon.de: Elektronik



					www.amazon.de
				




Hoffe bzgl. der Höhenmeter kommt irgendwann ein Update.


----------



## Chris_MauT (23. Juni 2019)

fugezo schrieb:


> Einstellungen > Karte > Kartenmanagement und dann das Land auswählen


Danke fugezo, Spanienkarte laden hat gleich funktioniert!


----------



## Bike_N_D (23. Juni 2019)

Also heute war ich glatte 4 Minuten 28 Sekunden Tod, lt. meinem Rox12 . Ich hatte eigentlich nur ne kurze Pause gemacht, was getrunken und mich ca. 4m von meinem Rad entfernt (keine Hindernisse dazwischen). Beim erneuten Fahrtantritt stellte ich keinen Puls auf meinem Rox12 fest. Gleich mal kontrolliert ob Sensor noch vorhanden und richtig dran, war alles OK. Hab's auf ne leere Batterie geschoben, jedoch 4 Minuten später fand er dann meinen Puls wieder bis zum Ende meiner Tour, dann auch ohne weitere Aussetzer.
Sehr kurios das Ganze. Tritt zum Glück nicht allzu häufig auf bei mir. 
Hoffen wir mal auf einen schnellen Fix bei dieser Sache.


----------



## Chris_MauT (23. Juni 2019)

HSV1896 schrieb:


> Moin @Chris_MauT
> 
> Was ist denn Test & Wow schon wieder für eine Aktion?



Hallo HSV 1896,
das ist so eine neue Test-Aktion von Sigma, bei der man den Rox 12 kostenlos zehn Tage lang testen kann, und danach kannst Du  entscheiden, ob Du das Ding behalten willst und bezahlen oder halt zurückschicken. Die Info hatte ich über den letzten Newsletter gekriegt... Ich hab das Testgerät behalten. Falls es jemand interessiert:


----------



## Bike_N_D (23. Juni 2019)

Nochmal was anderes, bezüglich der Batterien des Sensoren: Könnt ihr bei euren Rox12 den Batteriestatus eurer Sensoren einsehen? (unter Einstellungen - Sensoren) Ich habe das bei meinen Sensoren getestet, aber Batteriestatus wird leider nicht angezeigt (Felder sind leer), Kann aber daran liegen, dass ich die alten Sensoren von meinem Rox10 benutze.


----------



## Fembria (23. Juni 2019)

pedro1 schrieb:


> das Display was bei Sonne kaum zu erkennen ist


Da habe ich trotz Brille/ Kontaktlinsen keine Probleme, das Display überzeugt meiner Meinung nach tadellos. Ok, hier und da ( Kontrast ) besteht vielleicht noch Handlungsbedarf, hatte während des Urlaubs und auch während meiner Revierfahrten keine Probleme mit dem Display. 
Liegt vielleicht auch an dem Montageort und dem Blickwinkel. 
Wenn es ein wenig schwierig mit dem Sehen wurde, habe ich bei der Karte den Maßstab geändert und oder die Hintergrundbeleuchtung verändert -- habe da persönlich keine Probleme.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (24. Juni 2019)

Bergjung schrieb:


> Mein einziges echtes Problem mit dem ROX 12 sind die permanenten Aussetzer bei der Leistungsanzeige. Die fingen erst nach vier Wochen an.
> Wenn es hier eine Lösung gibt, dann bleibe ich auch gerne beim ROX 12.



Moin,

sollte nur Power ausfallen -> mal die Batterie Halterung vom Powermeter genauer ansehen !
Meine Stages hatten irgendwann auch spontane Aussetzer, das ging weites gehend weg, nachdem ich die Feder im Batteriefach (unterer '-' Kontakt der CR2032) mit etwas Schaumstoff (ein kleines Stück, Verpackungsmaterial oä) unterstützt habe.
Bei der Stages ist es eine Art Stern aus gestanzten Blech, die Spitzen inne  etwas hoch gebogen und den Schaumstoff drunter gepoppelt.

Hat geholfen.


----------



## Bergjung (24. Juni 2019)

Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> sollte nur Power ausfallen -> mal die Batterie Halterung vom Powermeter genauer ansehen !
> Meine Stages hatten irgendwann auch spontane Aussetzer, das ging weites gehend weg, nachdem ich die Feder im Batteriefach (unterer '-' Kontakt der CR2032) mit etwas Schaumstoff (ein kleines Stück, Verpackungsmaterial oä) unterstützt habe.
> ...



Ich habe auch die Stages. Ich habe aber jetzt wieder zwei Touren den ROX 11 genutzt. Und der hat über Stunden keine Aussetzer. Daher kann es nur am ROX 12 liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergjung (24. Juni 2019)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Also heute war ich glatte 4 Minuten 28 Sekunden Tod, lt. meinem Rox12 . Ich hatte eigentlich nur ne kurze Pause gemacht, was getrunken und mich ca. 4m von meinem Rad entfernt (keine Hindernisse dazwischen). Beim erneuten Fahrtantritt stellte ich keinen Puls auf meinem Rox12 fest.
> 
> Hoffen wir mal auf einen schnellen Fix bei dieser Sache.



Genau das beobachte ich auch. Ich hatte zweimal nach einer Pause keine Anzeige der Leistung mehr. 
Ich hoffe auch auf eine Fix.


----------



## HSV1896 (24. Juni 2019)

Chris_MauT schrieb:


> Hallo HSV 1896,
> das ist so eine neue Test-Aktion von Sigma, bei der man den Rox 12 kostenlos zehn Tage lang testen kann, und danach kannst Du  entscheiden, ob Du das Ding behalten willst und bezahlen oder halt zurückschicken. Die Info hatte ich über den letzten Newsletter gekriegt... Ich hab das Testgerät behalten. Falls es jemand interessiert:
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 877149




Super danke für die Info. Ich glaube das wäre was für einen Bekannten. Gebe ihm die Info mal weiter.
@Chris_MauT  Ist eine Halterung bei dieser Aktion dabei?


----------



## Eisberg99 (24. Juni 2019)

Chris_MauT schrieb:


> Hallo HSV 1896,
> das ist so eine neue Test-Aktion von Sigma, bei der man den Rox 12 kostenlos zehn Tage lang testen kann, und danach kannst Du  entscheiden, ob Du das Ding behalten willst und bezahlen oder halt zurückschicken. Die Info hatte ich über den letzten Newsletter gekriegt... Ich hab das Testgerät behalten. Falls es jemand interessiert:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 877149



Hallo
gilt diese Aktion noch?

Danke


----------



## Deleted 48245 (24. Juni 2019)

Der Neue läuft bis jetzt


----------



## Basstler_Bln (24. Juni 2019)

Bergjung schrieb:


> Ich habe auch die Stages. Ich habe aber jetzt wieder zwei Touren den ROX 11 genutzt. Und der hat über Stunden keine Aussetzer. Daher kann es nur am ROX 12 liegen.


Ok,

ich hatte die ersten Ausfälle seinerzeit beim ROX 10, dass war eindeutig.
Da aber selektive Ausfälle (nur ein Sensor) zumindest mir bisher unbekannt sind - was machen die Anderen derweil ? Laufen die weiter ?
Geschwindigkeit wird sofort von GPS genommen, Pulsgurt bei ?! Woher kommt die Trittfrequenz, von der Stages oder extra Sensor ?!

Basstler


----------



## Bergjung (24. Juni 2019)

Puls fällt wie gesagt höchstens 2mal je Stunde für 1 Sekunde aus und das nicht parallel zur Leistung.
Trittfrequenz kommt auch von der Stages. Bisher habe ich nicht speziell darauf geachtet, ob die parallel zur Leistung auch auf null geht. 
Es ist mir bisher nicht aufgefallen, aber ich werde das noch mal genau beobachten bzw. mir die geloggten Daten noch mal ansehen. 
Irgendwo hier habe ich mal gelesen das es ein ANT+-Log geben soll. Wo finde ich das ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basstler_Bln (24. Juni 2019)

Bergjung schrieb:


> Irgendwo hier habe ich mal gelesen das es ein ANT+-Log geben soll. Wo finde ich das ?


Dazu muss das Logging vom Rox aktiviert werden - Frag mal bitte erst bei Sigma nach, im Zweifel 'unter der Hand' 
Ist im Grunde minimal invasiv - will nur keinen verärgern ...

Ansonsten - ich frage so gezielt nach, um das ganze etwas einzugrenzen.
Bei den mir bekannten Totalausfall von ANT, sind alle Sensoren weg !
Wenn die Stages noch die Umdrehungen der Kurbel liefert, aber keine Leistung mehr, ist da etwas faul ....
Sollte, wie anfänglich vermutet, nur die Stages aussteigen - also Leistung & Trittfrequenz - ist entweder die Batterie am Ende oder hat sporadische Kontaktprobleme zur Batterie, daher mein Tipp mit dem Batterie Kontakt.

Basstler


----------



## Bergjung (24. Juni 2019)

Danke für deine Bemühungen. 
Die Battrie ist neu und die Stages App zeigt voll geladen an. 
Solange der ROX 11 die Leistung ohne Aussetzer anzeigt, kann es m.E. nicht an der Stages liegen. 
Am Sonntag beim Dreiländergiro kommt jedenfalls der ROX 11 zum Einsatz.


----------



## Speichenputzer (25. Juni 2019)

Bergjung schrieb:


> Danke für deine Bemühungen.
> Die Battrie ist neu und die Stages App zeigt voll geladen an.
> Solange der ROX 11 die Leistung ohne Aussetzer anzeigt, kann es m.E. nicht an der Stages liegen.
> Am Sonntag beim Dreiländergiro kommt jedenfalls der ROX 11 zum Einsatz.



Alles normal bei diesem kleinen " Murx12"!! 
Auch bei mir immer wieder Verlust der Kopplung zu Brustgurt, Stages Kurbel bei kleinen Pausen. Bei meiner letzten Ausfahrt hat das Gerät während einer Trinkpauser ohne irgendeinen Eingriff die Tour selbständig beendet und sogar unter einem fiktiven Namen (aktuelles Datum) abgespeichert. Echt krass diese Bugs. 
Abiegehinweise bekomme ich schon lange nicht mehr obwohl angewählt. Nur bei Verlassen des Tracks wird man dann relativ schnell daran erinnert, dass es so ein tolles Feature gibt.
Auch das mit der Konnektivität ist so eine Sache. Wenn man im Hotel sich nicht direkt als Client im hauseigenen Wlan anmelden kann , sondern nur über eine entsprechen Freigabeseite des Hotels, ist man auf die Hotspotfunktion ( vernünftiges Netz vorausgesetzt ! )  seines Handys angewiesen.
So wird es mir weiterhin schleierhaft bleiben, warum Sigma die Bluetoothfunktion wie beim ROX11 nicht mehr vorsieht


----------



## Cyclingjudge (25. Juni 2019)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Sollte also jemand von euch diese Halterung (also Butler 2 mit Metallschraube und -mutter und schwarzem Insert für den ROX) übrig haben und diese loswerden wollen, bitte ich um PN, da ich noch eine für das zweite Rad brauche.


Niemand?


----------



## der_marv (26. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

habe nun mehrere Monate über den ROX 12 nachgedacht und nun doch zugeschlagen.
Habe hier natürlich schon lange mitgelesen, so dass ich eigentlich wusste worauf ich mich einlasse.
Natürlich wurden seit Start einige Probleme durch die Updates behoben, so dass ich bisher sehr zufrieden bin.
Bin allerdings auch erst 2 Mal damit gefahren, also die Zeit wird es zeigen.

- Der erste Kritikpunkt geht an die Größe, diese ist schon grenzwertig für meinen Geschmack, zumindest in dieser Body-Screen-Ratio.

- Der zweite Punkt, das muss ich aber weiter beobachten, ist die Herzfrequenzmessung.
Ich habe den Brustgurt des ROX 11 verbunden und hatte bei der ersten Ausfahrt sehr viele Abbrüche bzw. "stehende Pulszahl".​Batterie ist erst frisch.​Habe dann den Gurt im ROX 12 gelöscht, Batterie für eine Minute rausgenommen und neu gekoppelt.​Danach war alles OK, bin gespannt.​​Was mich noch interessieren würde, weil meine Tour zunächst nicht im Data Center erschien, weder auf dem PC noch in der App.
Hatte allerdings das "automatische Teilen" deaktiviert und mehrfach manuell synchronisiert.
Erst nach dem Löschen der App-Daten und der Neuanmeldung an der App konnte ich die Tour sehen.
Hatte diesbezüglich jemand schon ein Problem ?


Gruß


----------



## andikue (26. Juni 2019)

Ist auf dem Rox12 wenigstens ein Reporting-Tool mit drauf, so dass Sigma die entstandenen Fehler als Logdatei bekommt und damit auch (für uns) an einer besseren Software arbeiten kann!?!?!?


----------



## der_marv (26. Juni 2019)

andikue schrieb:


> Ist auf dem Rox12 wenigstens ein Reporting-Tool mit drauf, so dass Sigma die entstandenen Fehler als Logdatei bekommt und damit auch (für uns) an einer besseren Software arbeiten kann!?!?!?




Angeblich, wenn ich das irgendwo richtig herausgelesen habe, soll es ein Möglichkeiten geben das zu aktivieren.
Danach kann man die Datei an SIGMA schicken.
Aber die Info gibt's wohl nur vom Support.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (27. Juni 2019)

der_marv schrieb:


> Hatte diesbezüglich jemand schon ein Problem ?


Unter Umständen ... ich musste Ende 2018 einen 'frischen' Sigma Cloud Account anlegen, da sich irgendwas in der Datenbank Struktur geändert hatte.
Betraf wohl alle älteren Sigma Cloud Accounts, wo da jetzt die Altersgrenze ist kann nur Sigma beantworten.

Ist aber an sich problemlos, da die Daten vom Sigma Datacenter wieder in den frischen Account geschoben werden - es geht nix verloren.


----------



## der_marv (27. Juni 2019)

Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Unter Umständen ... ich musste Ende 2018 einen 'frischen' Sigma Cloud Account anlegen, da sich irgendwas in der Datenbank Struktur geändert hatte.
> Betraf wohl alle älteren Sigma Cloud Accounts, wo da jetzt die Altersgrenze ist kann nur Sigma beantworten.
> 
> Ist aber an sich problemlos, da die Daten vom Sigma Datacenter wieder in den frischen Account geschoben werden - es geht nix verloren.



Super, danke für die Info.
Vielleicht sollte ich dann mal einen neuen Account erstellen.

Gruß


----------



## bodypilot (28. Juni 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Die Signaltöne beim Wechsel der Trainigsvorgaben im Workout sind bei rauhem Untergrund nicht zu hören, so angenehm dezent sie auf der Straße auch sind.


Hallo Gianty,

Meinst du damit die Signalton bei wechsel von eine Phase in den nächsten? Ich habe alle Töne/Alarme aktiviert, trotzdem gibt meinen Rox 12.0 während einen Workout keinerlei Ton von sich...
Was mache Ich hier falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (28. Juni 2019)

Doch, er gibt sie beim anstehenden Wechsel zu einer neuen Phase leider extrem leise von sich.
Das ganze Thema „Workout“ dürfte gerne in vielen Punkten überarbeitet werden.


----------



## bodypilot (29. Juni 2019)

bodypilot schrieb:


> Ich habe alle Töne/Alarme aktiviert, trotzdem gibt meinen Rox 12.0 während einen Workout keinerlei Ton von sich...



Ich habe noch ein Wenig experimentiert. Die Signalton zum Phasenwechsel gibt's nur bei aktivierte Zielzonen (z.B. Herzfrequenz zwischen 120-150bpm).


----------



## Deleted 48245 (29. Juni 2019)

Ein gesetztes Ziel sollte man schon vor Augen haben, ansonsten macht ein Workout keinen Sinn.


----------



## Chris_MauT (30. Juni 2019)

HSV1896 schrieb:


> Super danke für die Info. Ich glaube das wäre was für einen Bekannten. Gebe ihm die Info mal weiter.
> @Chris_MauT  Ist eine Halterung bei dieser Aktion dabei?



Hi HSV 1896,

ja bei der Testaktion wird eine GPS-Lenker-Halterung mitgeliefert, nennt sich BUTLER 3.

Also ich finde diese Test-Aktion richtig gut, und ich bin froh dass ich da mitgemacht hab, hatte vorher noch gezögert ob ich mir den Rox zulege... aber bin mit dem Rox 12 immer noch echt zufrieden und Preis-Leistung passt halt auch. Kannst ja Deinem Bekannten mal sagen, er soll einfach mal den Sigma Kundenservice kontaktieren. Da kann er ja ganz unverbindlich testen...


----------



## der_marv (30. Juni 2019)

Gestern kam der ROX 12 für einen Bekannten, haben den direkt ausprobiert ...... 
Schon beim Aufladen hat sich das Teil mit einer Fehlermeldung "Gerät zu heiß, muss sich bald abkühlen" abgeschaltet.
Und das war im Wohnzimmer bei "normalen" Temperaturen.

Danach beim Konfigurieren ebenfalls mehrfach und auf einer Testfahrt im Auto.
Geht leider zurück, wir warten auf Ersatz.


----------



## Scrat (1. Juli 2019)

@SIGMA-Support Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit, zu sehen welche Sensoren aktuell verbunden sind (außer im Menü „Verbundene Sensoren“ diese einzeln abzufragen)?

Das Setup meiner Räder sieht in der Regel so aus:


Stages Kurbel
Garmin Vivofit HR oder Garmin HRM Pulsgurt
Garmin Speed Sensor 2

Während ich Aussetzer von Puls und Watt in der Regel direkt mitbekomme (und die Sensoren meistens per „Sync Sensoren“ wieder kriege), habe ich manchmal beim bergauffahren im dichten Wald die Pausenmeldung während der Fahrt, so dass ich annehme dass in dem Moment der Speed Sensor weg ist und das GPS nicht mehr ausreichend Satelliten hat um die Geschwindigkeit richtig bestimmen zu können.

Gibts keine Möglichkeit, in der Titelleiste die verbundenen Sensortypen als Icons einzublenden, so dass man sieht dass diese aktiv empfangen werden?

Das können wir am 11.7. ja auch näher besprechen, gerne könnt ihr mir für die Fahrt (oder danach) auch eine Beta auf das Gerät machen.

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## ronjo (1. Juli 2019)

Weiß jemand wie man im laufenden Betrieb den Debug-Modus aktivieren kann um mit ADB zu arbeiten?


----------



## SIGMA-Support (1. Juli 2019)

Hallo @Scrat 

Aktuell geht nur der von dir beschriebene Weg zum anschauen welche Sensoren verbunden sind.
Der von dir beschriebene Fehler deutet jedoch auf ein Verlust des Speedsensors hin.

Gerne kann ich das ganze an die entsprechende Abteilung weiterleiten bzw. du kannst es am 11.7 auch gerne nochmal ansprechen =)

Hallo @der_marv 

Bitte beobachte das ganze einmal bei deinem neuem ROX 12.0 SPORT. Sollte dies wieder so sein, bitte kontaktiere uns einmal erneut, damit wir hier reagieren können. Nutze bitte [email protected]


Beste Grüße
Euer Sigma Sport Team


----------



## jojo_ab (1. Juli 2019)

Hallo @SIGMA-Support ,

würdet ihr euch bitte einmal dazu äußern: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sigma-gps-rox-12-0-sport.873469/post-15964927

Übrigens gab es seit dem noch mal einen Absturz mit Reboot (beim Profilwechsel), ansonsten lief er aber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIGMA-Support (2. Juli 2019)

jojo_ab schrieb:


> Hallo @SIGMA-Support ,
> 
> was ich heute machen wollte: mit ein paar Freunden eine neue MTB Tour fahren. Ich navigiere, habe ja den tollen Rox dabei.
> Was ich gemacht habe: ca. 35 km vor eurem Firmengebäude in der Dr. Julius-Leber-Straße im Kreis gefahren. Behauptet zumindest der Rox. Ich hab echt nen dicken Hals
> ...



Hallo @jojo_ab 

Das ist natürlich nicht gut, dass der ROX 12.0 SPORT dir solche Probleme bereitet.
Tritt diese Auffälligkeit regelmäßig auf?

Ebenfalls können wir schon jetzt sagen das ein neues Update in den Startlöchern steht. Wann dieses erscheint können wir aktuell noch nicht sagen.

Beste Grüße,

Euer Sigma Sport Team


----------



## Chris_MauT (2. Juli 2019)

Eisberg99 schrieb:


> Hallo
> gilt diese Aktion noch?
> 
> Danke



Hi Eisberg99,

sorry für die späte Antwort...
ich glaube die Test-Aktion gilt noch, frag doch einfach mal beim Sigma Kundenservice nach, ob bzw. wie lange sie noch gilt...


----------



## Chris_MauT (2. Juli 2019)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15983042"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Ebenfalls können wir schon jetzt sagen das ein neues Update in den Startlöchern steht. Wann dieses erscheint können wir aktuell noch nicht sagen.
> 
> Beste Grüße,
> 
> Euer Sigma Sport Team




Neues Update? 
Bin schon gespannt!


@Sigma Support:

Gilt die Rox Test und Wow Aktion noch?


----------



## jojo_ab (2. Juli 2019)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15983042"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Tritt diese Auffälligkeit regelmäßig auf?


Der von mir beschriebene Fehler ist bisher nur einmal genau so aufgetreten, d.h. nach Reboot kein GPS mehr. Ungewollte Reboots kommen aber öfter mal vor (zu oft!), entweder nach dem Neustart bzw. beim Versuch das Profil zu wechseln. Dann entweder normaler Reboot oder ich darf meinen Namen, Größe, Gewicht usw. nochmal eingeben.


----------



## Fembria (3. Juli 2019)

jojo_ab schrieb:


> ich darf meinen Namen, Größe, Gewicht usw. nochmal eingeben.


Es wäre sehr hilfreich, wenn diese Grunddaten abgespeichert werden könnten ( SD-Card ), zum Beispiel als Datei.
Habe selbst bis jetzt ganz wenige reboots gehabt. 
Hoffe das das neue Update auch mal die Herzfrequenz und andere Sensorenaussetzer  behebt.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (4. Juli 2019)

Chris_MauT schrieb:


> Neues Update?
> Bin schon gespannt!
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo @Chris_MauT 

Ja, diese Aktion gibt es noch 

Die TEST & WOW Aktion erlaubt es Euch, den ROX 12 zehn Tage lang kostenlos und unverbindlich auszuprobieren.
Interessenten bekommen von uns das Testgerät ohne Verpackung aber inkl. BUTLER 3 Vorbauhalter zugeschickt.

Nach 10 Tagen einfach entscheiden:


ROX direkt behalten und per Post eine Rechnung erhalten

oder

ROX auf eigene Kosten an uns zurücksenden

Bei jeglichen Fragen rund um die Bedienung, Handhabung oder Nutzung des ROX 12.0 SPORT steht unser Kundenservice jederzeit für Euch bereit. Ihr könnt uns montags bis donnerstags zwischen 08:00 Uhr und 18:00 Uhr, sowie freitags von 08:00 Uhr bis 14:00 Uhr telefonisch unter 06321-9120118 erreichen. Per Mail sind wir rund um die Uhr unter [email protected] zu erreichen.

Schönen sonnigen Donnerstag 

Beste Grüße,

Euer Sigma Sport Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclingjudge (4. Juli 2019)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15986348"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> BUTLER 3 Vorbauhalter



Wer immer den entworfen hat, sollte sich sein Lehrgeld wiedergeben lassen.
Das Teil ist an einem 31,8 Lenker nicht zu gebrauchen.
Das geht schon damit los, daß das Teil offensichtlich für Lenker mit nem Maß von 35 entworfen wurde, man also zwingend einen der beiliegenden Adapter benötigt.
Dumm nur, daß dieser Adapter auf 31,8 so dick ist, daß man die beiliegende Schraube nur mit Gewalt in die vorgesehen Öffnung bugsiert bekommt. Und leider ist diese Schraube dann zu allem Überfluß auch noch von unten zu schrauben, so daß man kaum Kraft entwickeln kann.
Und einen metallenen Widerpart in Form einer Mutter hat es scheinbar auch nicht.
Da die Schraube - in meinen Augen - viel zu kurz ist, steht diese, so man denn das Gewinde trifft und schrauben kann, so unter Zug, daß es die Schraube wieder nach einer gewissen Zeit rauszieht und der Halter locker ist.
Mit anderen Worten: das Teil ist Müll.
Wer immer das versaubeutelt hat: Setzen 6.

Und ich Idiot hab auch noch zwei davon gekauft (weil ich nicht  mehr an die dem ROX beiliegende Butler2-Halterung gedacht hatte).

Zum Glück hab ich meinen ROX12 so früh gekauft, daß diesem noch die Butler2-Halterung beilag. Die hat nicht nur dünnere Adapter, sondern auch eine metallene Mutter als "Gegenpart" und ist von oben zu verschrauben.
Daher @SIGMA-Support : Wenn ihr noch Restbestände der Butler2 für den ROX12 habt, laßt mir einen zukommen.


----------



## Eisberg99 (4. Juli 2019)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15986348"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @Chris_MauT
> 
> Ja, diese Aktion gibt es noch
> 
> ...



Hallo

Hätte auch Interesse an dieser Aktion.
Was würde der Rox 12 kosten wenn man Zufrieden ist und den behalten würde?
Danke


----------



## SIGMA-Support (4. Juli 2019)

Eisberg99 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hätte auch Interesse an dieser Aktion.
> Was würde der Rox 12 kosten wenn man Zufrieden ist und den behalten würde?
> Danke



Hallo @Eisberg99

vielen Dank für dein Interesse.

Schreibe uns hierzu bitte eine Mail mit deiner Adresse an [email protected]

Beste Grüße
Dein Sigma Sport Tean


----------



## SIGMA-Support (4. Juli 2019)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Zum Glück hab ich meinen ROX12 so früh gekauft, daß diesem noch die Butler2-Halterung beilag. Die hat nicht nur dünnere Adapter, sondern auch eine metallene Mutter als "Gegenpart" und ist von oben zu verschrauben.
> Daher @SIGMA-Support : Wenn ihr noch Restbestände der Butler2 für den ROX12 habt, laßt mir einen zukommen.



Hallo @Cyclingjudge 

Schreibe uns hierzu bitte auch eine Mail, dort können wir dann alles besprechen.

Beste Grüße,

Dein Sigma Sport Team


----------



## pedro1 (4. Juli 2019)

Meinst du den Halter ?




Also das Teil ist super, passt perfekt, lässt sich einfach montieren und auch die Schraube sitzt richtig fest....



Und so wie ich das gesehen habe, kann man unten auch noch den GoPro Adapter anbringen


----------



## Cyclingjudge (4. Juli 2019)

pedro1 schrieb:


> Meinst du den Halter ?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 881350
> 
> ...


Wenn ich die Bilder richtig interpretiere, hast du einen 35er Lenker? Dann wundert es mich nicht, dass das Teil passt. Schrieb ich ja, dass ich den Eindruck habe, dass es für solche Lenker gemacht ist.


----------



## pedro1 (4. Juli 2019)

@SIGMA-Support

Eine Anregung von meiner Seite, 
ich habe ein e-mtb mit shimano steps 8000.
Funktioniert alles soweit sehr gut, bekomme alle wichtige Daten vom steps auf den Rox 12, nur wenn ich mir später die Auswertung im DC anschaue, wüsste ich gerne wann und mit welcher Unterstützungsstufe ich gefahren bin.
Evtl. kann man einen Balkendiagramm in verschiedenen Farben darstellen.

Pedro


----------



## Fearrider (5. Juli 2019)

@SIGMA-Support Zum ROX12 in Verbindung mit Steps 8000 habe ich auch noch eine Frage: Warum kann ich den ROX12 nicht mit dem SC-E8000 Display koppeln?
Damit fällt Euer Gerät jetzt leider raus, denn ich will mir nicht noch ein anderes Display SC-E7000 oder diese BT-Einheit EN 100 (und mein Display abbauen) kaufen...Schade, denn bis lang war ich begeistert...


----------



## HSV1896 (6. Juli 2019)

Fearrider schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support Zum ROX12 in Verbindung mit Steps 8000 habe ich auch noch eine Frage: Warum kann ich den ROX12 nicht mit dem SC-E8000 Display koppeln?
> Damit fällt Euer Gerät jetzt leider raus, denn ich will mir nicht noch ein anderes Display SC-E7000 oder diese BT-Einheit EN 100 (und mein Display abbauen) kaufen...Schade, denn bis lang war ich begeistert...



Das E8000 besitzt keine ANT+ Schnittstelle bzw. nur ANT Private und kann somit nicht mit anderen Geräten gekoppelt werden.
Wenn dein EBike über eine Di2 verfügt kannst du diese mit dem ROX 12 koppeln. 

Also nicht immer über andere meckern wenn Shimano sowas nicht bereitstellen. Von daher liegt es diesmal nicht an Sigma.


----------



## der_marv (7. Juli 2019)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15981616"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @der_marv
> 
> Bitte beobachte das ganze einmal bei deinem neuem ROX 12.0 SPORT. Sollte dies wieder so sein, bitte kontaktiere uns einmal erneut, damit wir hier reagieren können. Nutze bitte [email protected]
> 
> ...



Hallo Sigma und danke dass ihr hier aktiv seid.
Von so einem Austausch profitieren beide Parteien am meisten.

Also es scheint tatsächlich so zu sein, dass die neuen Aktivitäten vom ROX 12 nur in die Sigma Cloud synchronisiert werden, wenn auf dem ROX 12 die Option "Automatisch Teilen" aktiv ist.

1. Hatte jetzt meine erste Tour im Urlaub gemacht und zunächst das selbe Problem, neue Aktivität nicht in Sigma Link und nicht im Data Center.
Habe 2 Mal manuell synchronisiert ohne Erfolg.
Erst nach Aktivierung der Option hat es funktioniert, OK kann damit leben.

2. Beim Starten der Strecke wird diese ja neu berechnet, gab beim ersten Mal eine Meldung dass dies nicht erfolgreich war. Beim zweiten Mal hat es funktioniert.

3. Kann es sein dass das Höhenprofil, wenn es zeitgleich zur Karte angezeigt wird irgendwie nicht ganz passt?
Musste zur Tour erst hinfahren und als ich an einem Tourpunkt ankam, fuhr ich laut Höhenprofil runter anstatt bergauf. Eventuell hängt es an Punkt 1?

4. Was fantastisch wäre, wenn man die Favoriten und die Aktivitäten umbenennen könnte. Auf Anhieb kann ich mit Koordinaten oder Datum wenig anfangen ;-)
Oder übersehe ich etwas?


Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coppamax1 (8. Juli 2019)

zu 3. Das Höhenprofil passt bei mir auch immer nur die ersten paar Km bei geplanten Routen. Im Navigationsmodus funktioniert es.
Bei normaler Trainingsfahrt zeigt es das gefahrene Höhenprofil auch richtig an.


----------



## Karlii (8. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

da hier auch die Frage aufkam, nach den Werten vom Shimano Steps 8000 im Rox 12
Hier meine Erfahrungen.  

Gefahren wird ein E-MTB im Wald + zur Arbeit + gelegentlich auf Radwegen. 
Was benötige Ich?

eine zuverlässige Akkuanzeige,
eine Anzeige gefahrene HM
Reichweite ( nützlich aber wer den Shimano fährt, weiß das es für die Füße ist wenn ein Berg kommt)

Ausgang war das Steps 8000er Display. ( dieses zeigt nur den DI2 Status an siehe  PostNr. 1018 +1126 )
Firmware Steps8000 ist 4.5.1

Deswegen habe ich mir von Shimano, das Blutoothmodul EW-EN 100 besorgt,
um zu schauen ob mir die Daten gefallen welche auf dem Rox 12 angezeigt werden.
zwischen Schalter und Motor anstelle des Steps8000 Display gesteckt und Sensoren mit dem Rox 12 verbunden. 

Ansichten Konfiguriert und auf zur Probefahrt. 
Die daten kommen etwas Zeitverzögt zum Rox 12 aber das ist nicht so schlimm, (habe ja kein vergleich mehr)

Nach einigen Km habe ich das Steps8000 Display ab montiert, 
da mir der Rox 12 völlig reicht in Verbindung mit den LED´s vom EW-EN100 Modul. 
Vermissen tu ich das 8000er Display nicht- die Übersicht finde ich jetzt viel besser.

Den Rox 12 benötigt man, Ich nicht um fahren zu können, dafür reicht das EW-EN100 völlig aus. 
Für *"MEINE" *anforderungen sehr Geile Geschichte. 

Für Interessierte hier noch ein paar Bilder. ...

Viele Grüße 

Karlii


----------



## Fearrider (8. Juli 2019)

@Karlii Sieht doch super aus!
Ich überlege gerade, wie ich EW-EN100 bei mir einschleifen könnte: Habe Links den SW-E7000-RL und Rechts den SW-E8000-R . Das Display würde wegfallen, aber mir würde immer noch ein E-Tube Steckplatz fehlen, oder?


----------



## Bosma (8. Juli 2019)

Ich habe eine Tour auf dem Rox 12.0 abgespeichert und davon einen Track erstellt. Wenn ich nun nach dem erstellten Track die Runde fahre, hinkt die aktuelle Fahrposition beim Höhenprofil in etwa einem Kilometer zurück, d. h. meine aktuelle Fahrposition befindet sich nicht dort wo sie beim Höhenprofil sein sollte. Wenn ich im normalen Trainingsmodus bin, dann ist das Höhenprofil korrekt. Wichtig wäre es, dass bei Abfahren eines Tracks - dort wo ich das Höhenprofil voraus sehen kann - die richtige Position beim Höhenprofil angezeigt wird. Ich habe dieses Problem schon direkt mit dem Kundencenter von SIGMA besprochen, jedoch nie eine klare Antwort bekommen.


----------



## Karlii (8. Juli 2019)

@Fearrider 
Der EW-EN 100 hat 2 ein-,Ausgänge!? 
Einer geht an den Schalter , der andere an den Motor. (auf dem Bild zu sehen - rechts Motor, links Schalter)
Wenn ich Etube verbinden möchte, geht das über den linken eingang (ohne schalter) 
Möchte ich den auch in Etube sehen,-updaten, 
müsste ich auf das Display wechseln, oder einen anderen Weg finden.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. Juli 2019)

Kann man am PC wirklich nur 10 Phasen eines Workouts erstellen 

Am ROX 12 die restlichen erstellt, dann ist die Textlänge begrenzt obwohl die am PC erstellten Texte komplett angezeigt werden. 
Am ROX sind 100min einstellbar, mobil 59min. PC weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr.

Warum lassen sich die bereits erstellten Phasen am PC nicht kopieren? Jedes Mal alles manuell neu eingeben. Das ist extrem mühsam und nervig.


----------



## ben14 (8. Juli 2019)

Bosma schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Tour auf dem Rox 12.0 abgespeichert und davon einen Track erstellt. Wenn ich nun nach dem erstellten Track die Runde fahre, hinkt die aktuelle Fahrposition beim Höhenprofil in etwa einem Kilometer zurück, d. h. meine aktuelle Fahrposition befindet sich nicht dort wo sie beim Höhenprofil sein sollte. Wenn ich im normalen Trainingsmodus bin, dann ist das Höhenprofil korrekt. Wichtig wäre es, dass bei Abfahren eines Tracks - dort wo ich das Höhenprofil voraus sehen kann - die richtige Position beim Höhenprofil angezeigt wird. Ich habe dieses Problem schon direkt mit dem Kundencenter von SIGMA besprochen, jedoch nie eine klare Antwort bekommen.



Bei mir stimmt das Höhenprofil auch nie mit dem gespeicherten Track überein. Sehr ärgerlich, wenn man glaubt gleich den höchsten Punkt erreicht zu haben und schon mal auf die Tube drückt und dann feststellen muss dass es noch weiter Hoch geht.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (9. Juli 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir haben nun eine Übersicht wie das Shimano Steps System zu verwenden ist:


			https://www.sigmasport.com/en/images/pdf/shimano-rox-12/SIGMA-SPORT-Tabelle-Shimano-Steps-DE.pdf
		


Dieses sollte nun Klarheit in die Sache bringen.

Beste Grüße,

Euer Sigma Sport Team


----------



## SIGMA-Support (9. Juli 2019)

Bosma schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Tour auf dem Rox 12.0 abgespeichert und davon einen Track erstellt. Wenn ich nun nach dem erstellten Track die Runde fahre, hinkt die aktuelle Fahrposition beim Höhenprofil in etwa einem Kilometer zurück, d. h. meine aktuelle Fahrposition befindet sich nicht dort wo sie beim Höhenprofil sein sollte. Wenn ich im normalen Trainingsmodus bin, dann ist das Höhenprofil korrekt. Wichtig wäre es, dass bei Abfahren eines Tracks - dort wo ich das Höhenprofil voraus sehen kann - die richtige Position beim Höhenprofil angezeigt wird. Ich habe dieses Problem schon direkt mit dem Kundencenter von SIGMA besprochen, jedoch nie eine klare Antwort bekommen.





ben14 schrieb:


> Bei mir stimmt das Höhenprofil auch nie mit dem gespeicherten Track überein. Sehr ärgerlich, wenn man glaubt gleich den höchsten Punkt erreicht zu haben und schon mal auf die Tube drückt und dann feststellen muss dass es noch weiter Hoch geht.



Hallo @Bosma Hallo @ben14 

Die Auffälligkeit ist uns bekannt und wird mit dem nächsten Update behoben.
Das Update wird wie schon geschrieben die nächsten Wochen veröffentlicht.

Beste Grüße,

Euer Sigma Sport Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIGMA-Support (10. Juli 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

einmal Werbung in eigener Sache.

Morgen findet die von uns geplante Ausfahrt statt:




__





						Termin Abstimmung Sigma Ausfahrt
					

Hallo Zusammen,  bitte stimmt doch kurz bis morgen um 10:00 Uhr ab an welchen Termin ihr könnt. An dem Termin mit den meisten Zusagen, fahren wir dann eine Runde zusammen.  Beste Grüße Euer Sigma Sport Team




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Treffpunkt 11:00 vor unserem Firmengebäude.

Beste Grüße,

Euer Sigma Sport Team


----------



## a-x-e-l (12. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

wer hier aus dem Forum war bei der Tour dabei? Gab es neben einem schönen Event auch Erkenntnisse?

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. Juli 2019)

War dabei und es gab ganz viele interessante Erkenntnisse


----------



## Bike_N_D (12. Juli 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> ganz viele interessante Erkenntnisse


Sind welche dabei, die nicht der Schweigepflicht unterstehen?  Lasst uns, die wir nicht dabei sein konnten, daran teilhaben.


----------



## a-x-e-l (12. Juli 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> War dabei und es gab ganz viele interessante Erkenntnisse



Ja, dann lass uns mal daran teilhaben....


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. Juli 2019)

Das war so viel, das kann man nicht alles schreiben. 

Nein, es gab selbstverständlich keine sensiblen Informationen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_N_D (12. Juli 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> kann man nicht alles schreiben


Versuchs einfach , auch wenn es lang wird....


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. Juli 2019)

Ohne euch verärgern zu wollen: es waren wirklich viele Informationen.

Wenn euch etwas ganz speziell interessiert ruft bitte im Service an. Die Jungs beantworten euch alles 10x besser als es hier selbst mit viel Mühe gemacht werden kann.


----------



## Bike_N_D (12. Juli 2019)

Schade....


----------



## Fembria (12. Juli 2019)

Gestern eine 5 Std Tour ohne Navi-Funktion alle Sensoren-- Akkuverbrauch unter 8 % / Std. In der Zeit sehr wenig Verbindungsabbrüche zu den Sensoren.
Tag vorher 1 Std Fahrt -- 13 Sensorenverbindungsabbrüche -- nicht nur microabbrüche sondern auch einer mit 40 sec. --Akkuverbrauch über 10 %.
Ob da auch GPS-Verbindungsabbrüche dabei waren kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Ist das auch schon jemandem aufgefallen?
Hoffe Sigma bekommt das mal in den Griff.


----------



## Bergjung (12. Juli 2019)

Die permanenten Verbindungsabbrüche sind eines der Hauptprobleme des ROX 12 und haben viele hier schon geschildert. 
Ich warte auch auf das Update und hoffe dass es dann besser wird.


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (13. Juli 2019)

Mal eine Frage in die Runde. 
Bei den Strava Segmenten, zeigt es mir seit neuesten die persönliche Bestzeit an, und nicht mehr die KOM Zeit. 
Hat sich hier etwas seitens Strava geändert oder hab ich aus versehen etwas verstellt? 

Was auch ziemlich Schade ist, dass nur noch die Bergaufsegmente angezeigt werden. 
Meiner Meinung nach ist es jedem selbst überlassen, ob er das Risiko eingehen will bergab einen Rekord zu knacken. 
Vermutlich hat irgendjemand die Lage genutzt als er sich aufs Maul legte, den Laden zu verklagen. 

Jetzt noch ein großes Lob an Sigma, die Garanieabteilung arbeitet so schnell, problemlos und Kulant wie möglich, und meine Kiste läuft mittlerweile einwandfrei  
Einen Verbesserungsvorschlag hätte ich trotzdem, die Helligkeitsanpassung funktioniert eigentlich relativ gut, mir ist sie trotzdem etwas zu dunkel, wenn man diese in der Grundeinstellung manuell etwas anpassen könnte wäre es perfekt. 

Eins noch, biiiiiiitte packt die Akkuanzeige in Prozent wieder oben rechts in die Ecke wo sie hingehört 

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Bike_N_D (13. Juli 2019)

oenkeldoenkel schrieb:


> und nicht mehr die KOM Zeit



Das ist normal, einfach bei einem Segment mal unten nach links oder rechts wischen, da hast du noch eine Auswahl. Bei mir ist es so, bei ungefahrenen Segmenten wird die KOM angezeigt, wenn ich das dann nochmal fahre, wird mein PR angezeigt. Find ich auch gut so, einige KOM sind echt utopisch. Das Segment sollte allerdings in deinen Favoriten sein, sonst klappts nicht.


----------



## a-x-e-l (13. Juli 2019)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Schade....



+1

Evtl. kann ja der Support etwas über die Erkenntnisse berichten?

Ich hoffe noch immer auf eine Zusammenstellung Tipps und Tricks/Workaround zu den ganzen Punkten, die User
hier seit einem Jahr zusammen getragen haben.

-Einflussfaktoren auf die Laufzeit, was bringt die Displayabschaltung bei im Hintergrund laufender Navigation und Auswertung der Sensoren?
Was hilft beim Energiesparen? 10 h sind nicht immer ausreichend.

-SD-Card. Nach meinem "Erlebnis" einen Tag vor einem Event, wo die Speicherkarte nicht mehr erkannt wurde, fahre ich ohne.
Kann's nicht sein-oder.?Diese Speicherkarte verrichtet übrigens lammfromm ihren Dienst im Smartphone.

-.......


----------



## Scrat (13. Juli 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> -10 h sind nicht immer ausreichend.



Zumindest dazu kann ich sagen, dass bzgl. Laufzeitverlängerung bestätigt wurde, dass ein Laden via Powerbank im Betrieb möglich ist. Das werde ich auch bei meiner längeren Tour ab morgen so einplanen.

SD-Karte war für mich kein Thema, deswegen hatte ich da auch nicht weiter nachgefragt.


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (13. Juli 2019)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Das ist normal, einfach bei einem Segment mal unten nach links oder rechts wischen, da hast du noch eine Auswahl. Bei mir ist es so, bei ungefahrenen Segmenten wird die KOM angezeigt, wenn ich das dann nochmal fahre, wird mein PR angezeigt. Find ich auch gut so, einige KOM sind echt utopisch. Das Segment sollte allerdings in deinen Favoriten sein, sonst klappts nicht.


Alles klar, vielen Dank, habs gefunden. 
Man lernt immer wieder dazu‍♂️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (13. Juli 2019)

Scrat schrieb:


> Zumindest dazu kann ich sagen, dass bzgl. Laufzeitverlängerung bestätigt wurde, dass ein Laden via Powerbank im Betrieb möglich ist. Das werde ich auch bei meiner längeren Tour ab morgen so einplanen.
> 
> SD-Karte war für mich kein Thema, deswegen hatte ich da auch nicht weiter nachgefragt.



Danke für de Rückmeldung!

Dass man grundsätzlich während des Betriebs laden kann, ist schon mal gut. Trotzdem gibt man mit Powerbank
die Schutzart gegen Eindringen von Feuchtigkeit auf. Schön wären 12 h gesicherte, interne Stromversorgung.


----------



## der_marv (13. Juli 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Danke für de Rückmeldung!
> 
> Dass man grundsätzlich während des Betriebs laden kann, ist schon mal gut. Trotzdem gibt man mit Powerbank
> die Schutzart gegen Eindringen von Feuchtigkeit auf. Schön wären 12 h gesicherte, interne Stromversorgung.



Klar wäre das schön aber vermutlich schwierig umzusetzen wenn mit 10 Stunden konzipiert wurde. 
Den Rox 12 habe ich noch nicht lange genug um ihn während einer Tour zu laden, wäre mir während der Fahrt aber auch zu umständlich und "gefährlich". 
Aber bei meinen vorherigen Tachos habe ich diese in den Pausen an eine kleine Powerbank angeschlossen, meistens gab es eine etwas längere Mittagspause und das reichte völlig aus. 

@Tourenfahrer bei Sigma
Ein kurzen Abriß bzw. Aussicht wäre trotzdem mega, muss ja nicht super ausführlich sein. 
Aber die die hier lesen kennen eigentlich die üblichen Probleme und könnten so etwas erhellen. 

Gruß und Danke


----------



## a-x-e-l (13. Juli 2019)

der_marv schrieb:


> Klar wäre das schön aber vermutlich schwierig umzusetzen wenn mit 10 Stunden konzipiert wurde.








						SIGMA SPORT
					

Professionelles Equipment für professionelle Ansprüche. Die SIGMA ROX Serie bietet jedem ambitionierten Hobbyfahrer und Profisportler das passende Equipment.




					www.sigmasport.com
				




.....ich zitiere mal kurz von der Sigma Homepage: Bis zu 16 h Akkulaufzeit.


----------



## der_marv (13. Juli 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> SIGMA SPORT
> 
> 
> Professionelles Equipment für professionelle Ansprüche. Die SIGMA ROX Serie bietet jedem ambitionierten Hobbyfahrer und Profisportler das passende Equipment.
> ...



Oh sorry, habe mich von dem letzten Post verleiten lassen ohne die Fakten zu prüfen. 

Korrekt, geworben wird mit bis zu 16 Stunden. 
Da ich immer ohne Beleuchtung und mit ausgeschalteten WLAN fahre, müsste ich mal schauen was da tatsächlich möglich ist.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (13. Juli 2019)

Die erreichbare Laufzeit hängt von so vielen Faktoren ab dass eine belastbare und reproduzierbare Aussage leider nicht möglich ist. 
Temperatur, Einstellungen, Ladestand, Ladezyklen, Navigation usw.

Es ist nur eine Tendenzanzeige, wie bei allen anderen Geräten auch. Prozentangaben täuschen über die wirklichen Ladezustände und Restlaufzeiten.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (13. Juli 2019)

Scrat schrieb:


> Zumindest dazu kann ich sagen, dass bzgl. Laufzeitverlängerung bestätigt wurde, dass ein Laden via Powerbank im Betrieb möglich ist. Das werde ich auch bei meiner längeren Tour ab morgen so einplanen.



Viel Erfolg auf deiner Tour!


----------



## a-x-e-l (14. Juli 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Die erreichbare Laufzeit hängt von so vielen Faktoren ab dass eine belastbare und reproduzierbare Aussage leider nicht möglich ist.
> Temperatur, Einstellungen, Ladestand, Ladezyklen, Navigation usw.
> 
> Es ist nur eine Tendenzanzeige, wie bei allen anderen Geräten auch. Prozentangaben täuschen über die wirklichen Ladezustände und Restlaufzeiten.



Da sagst du nix Neues. Mich interessiert auch nicht so sehr die Prozentangabe, sondern
welche Maßnahmen eine verlängerte Laufzeit ermöglichen.

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die beworbenen 16 h nur erreichbar sind, wenn das Display ohne Beleuchtung ist, keine Kartendarstellung und Navigation, keine Sensoraufzeichnung aktiv ist.

Bisher "drückt" man sich von Seiten Sigma um eine klare Aussage. Aber evtl. hat man euch ja was erzählt.


----------



## Hans1959 (14. Juli 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Da sagst du nix Neues. Mich interessiert auch nicht so sehr die Prozentangabe, sondern
> welche Maßnahmen eine verlängerte Laufzeit ermöglichen.
> 
> Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die beworbenen 16 h nur erreichbar sind, wenn das Display ohne Beleuchtung ist, keine Kartendarstellung und Navigation, keine Sensoraufzeichnung aktiv ist.
> ...


Wir haben schon etliche Geräte von verschiedenen Herstellern gehabt,zum Teil haben wir diese Geräte auch noch und keine dieser Geräte kommt an die Laufzeiten heran die dem Hersteller angeben.Zurzeit benutze ich zum Laufen noch einen Forerunner 230,mein Sohn hat einen Edge 130 in Benutzung und keines der Geräte kommt auch nur ansatzweise an die angegebene Laufzeit heran,da ist der Sigma keine Ausnahme.


----------



## a-x-e-l (14. Juli 2019)

Hans1959 schrieb:


> Wir haben schon etliche Geräte von verschiedenen Herstellern gehabt,zum Teil haben wir diese Geräte auch noch und keine dieser Geräte kommt an die Laufzeiten heran die dem Hersteller angeben.Zurzeit benutze ich zum Laufen noch einen Forerunner 230,mein Sohn hat einen Edge 130 in Benutzung und keines der Geräte kommt auch nur ansatzweise an die angegebene Laufzeit heran,da ist der Sigma keine Ausnahme.



Nun, das macht die Sache besser....

Wenn für euch die Laufzeit kein Thema ist, gut. Für mich schon, bei wenigen Gelegenheiten. Da wäre es eben toll, Informationen zu bekommen, welche Randbedingungen die Laufzeit optimieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans1959 (14. Juli 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Nun, das macht die Sache besser....
> 
> Wenn für euch die Laufzeit kein Thema ist, gut. Für mich schon, bei wenigen Gelegenheiten. Da wäre es eben toll, Informationen zu bekommen, welche Randbedingungen die Laufzeit optimieren.


Bitte nicht falsch verstehen,du hast natürlich Recht,da werden mit Laufzeiten geworben die sich wahrscheinlich nur im Labor realisieren lassen.Ich bin bisher nur einmal in der Situation gewesen den Rox unterwegs zulassen,also bin ich soweit mit der Laufzeit zufrieden,mehr ist natürlich immer besser,aber das der Rox keine 16 h annähernd schaft war mir klar als ich Ihn gekauft habe.


----------



## Eisberg99 (14. Juli 2019)

Karlii schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da hier auch die Frage aufkam, nach den Werten vom Shimano Steps 8000 im Rox 12
> Hier meine Erfahrungen.
> ...




Hallo

Habe gestern mein ROX erhalten.
Bei mir zeigt es praktisch keine info an ,obwohl ich ein SC-E7000 Display hab.
Sehe nur den Akkustand und eine Total falsche KM Stand Anzeige !

Was mache ich da falsch?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. Juli 2019)

@a-x-e-l 

Ruf doch bitte direkt im Service an. Dort bekommst du alle Infos die du benötigst.

Die Beleuchtung und Temperatur haben großen Einfluss. Es wird dir niemand sagen können ob du dadurch "x" min. länger fahren kannst.

Probier es im Training einfach mal aus. Nach einiger Zeit wirst du grob ein Gefühl haben wieviel Einfluss die verschiedenen Einstellungen haben.


----------



## a-x-e-l (14. Juli 2019)

@Gianty 

danke für deinen Rat. Ich möchte beim "Training" gerne nicht experimentieren, sondern fahren. Sigma hat, so hoffe ich, Erkenntnisse.
Ich finde es sinnvoll, dass Punkte die für ALLE relevant sind, im Forum kommuniziert werden, damit ALLE diese Information haben.

Tagsüber gehe ich geregelter Arbeit im Aussendienst nach und anschließend setze ich mich auf's Rad. Der Support hat dann Feierabend.

Ich hatte in der Vergangenheit schon mehrfach verschiedene Punkte angesprochen, die nicht nur mich interessiert haben.
Irgendwie habe ich es aber auf die Ignore Liste geschafft. Ich werde auch auf meinen Post keine Antwort erhalten. 

Hast du unter "vier Augen" interessantes zum Thema Laufzeit bekommen? Gerne PN.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. Juli 2019)

Ja, das Thema wurde angesprochen und in meinem Post bereits verkürzt beantwortet.
Weder SIGMA noch sonstwer kann physikalische und chemische Gesetze aushebeln.

Wer „genaue“ Angaben über Laufzeiten oder Restkapazitäten in Prozent angibt gaukelt eine Genauigkeit vor die es nicht gibt.

Wenn es länger wird lade ich die Geräte am Abend zuvor komplett auf. Länger als 10h am Stück habe ich es persönlich noch nicht auf einem Bike ausgehalten.

Wenn wir hier alles niederschreiben über was so geredet wurde dann kämen ständig neue Fragen, was auch normal wäre. Das gäbe eine Endlos-Kette.

Wir können euch bestätigen dass uns niemand gebissen hat und sich der Service gerne euren Fragen am Telefon stellt. Nutzt das Angebot, es gibt nicht viele Unternehmen die solch einen Service bieten.


----------



## a-x-e-l (14. Juli 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ja, das Thema wurde angesprochen und in meinem Post bereits verkürzt beantwortet.
> Weder SIGMA noch sonstwer kann physikalische und chemische Gesetze aushebeln.
> 
> Wer „genaue“ Angaben über Laufzeiten oder Restkapazitäten in Prozent angibt gaukelt eine Genauigkeit vor die es nicht gibt.



@Gianty

Du hast leider nicht wirklich Infos gegeben-egal. Ich verlange nicht das Aushebeln von physikalischen und chemischen Gesetzen.
Ich bin vor meinem Schlüsselbeinbruch einen Marathon gefahren, 8h Fahrzeit und 1 h Verpflegung und Konversation mir den
freundlichen Menschen an den Kontrollstellen, die sich an einem eher verregneten Sonntag für uns (15 Marathonfahrer) die Füße
in den Bauch gestanden haben. Dabei wurde der Akku über 9h von 100% auf 25% (Displaywert) entleert. Hochgerechnet ca. 12 h.
Bei manchen Dingen ist es schwierig, das vorher als Person zu testen. Aber der Hersteller hat es-hoffentlich-getan.

Wäre doch schick, diese Info mir denen, die es interessiert, zu teilen-oder?

Du bist bei dem Thema raus...sorry-keine Empathie. Soll kein Rede- oder Schreibverbot sein. Du blickst nur aus einer
völlig anderen Richtung auf das Thema.

@SIGMA-Support:  Bei artgerechter Haltung, d.h. Display an aber ohne Hintergrundbeleuchtung,  Navigation an, Datenaufzeichnung läuft, kommt der ROX 12 bei normaler Temperatur, Durchschnitt 15 Grad, auf ca. 12 h Laufzeit. Hochgerechneter Wert nach 9 h Laufzeit und 25% 
Restkapazität lt. Display. Das sind 75% der angegebenen 16 h. Ist das für euch okay?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. Juli 2019)

Genau das „Hochrechnen“ ist der Fehler.

Sorry dass ich deinen Anspruch auf vollumfängliche Information nicht erfüllen kann. Glaube da braucht es etwas technisches Verständnis und nicht nur einen Standpunkt.


----------



## Karlii (14. Juli 2019)

Hi, 
@ Eisberg
Mögliche fehlerquelle wäre evt. Di2 Sensoren verbunden anstatt Steps, oder beide? 
Falsche Ansichten im Rox gewählt? 
Evt.mal probieren neu zu verbinden. 
Auch möglich das das 7000er Display ausgeschaltet sein muss? 

Sind moglichkeiten die mir so einfallen, aber ich hatte ja das 8000er Display, daher keine erfahrung mit dem 7000er. 

Viel Erfolg 

Karli


----------



## pedro1 (14. Juli 2019)

@ Eisberg
Schau mal da




__





						Sigma Rox 12 Kopplung mit shimano e8000
					

Schon angekommen, verbaut und getestet? Würde mich mal interessieren was genau alles vom Steps 8000 ausgelesen wird bzw. auf dem Rox angezeigt werden kann.  Bilder wären toll;)  Hallo Würde mich auch interessieren.Sieht man den Akku Stand,km, Geschwindigkeit. usw auch?  Danke



					www.pedelecforum.de


----------



## Scrat (14. Juli 2019)

@a-x-e-l Bzgl. Kontakt zu Sigma: Gerade als Außendienstler solltest Du tagsüber ja die Möglichkeit haben, zwischen zwei Terminen bei den Kunden mal telefonisch während der Öffnungszeiten Kontakt aufzunehmen.

Was mich aber viel mehr interessiert ist, worauf Deine Fragen zur Laufzeit sich gründen. Du sagst, Du willst trainieren und nicht experimentieren. Das ist bei mir ähnlich (wobei ich meistens nicht strukturiert trainiere sondern einfach radfahren gehe ), aber wo fährst Du denn so lange (ganztägige) Einheiten?

Fährst Du solche Veranstaltungen wie PBP oder RAAM, also diese Ultra Endurance Geschichten?

Rein interessehalber die Frage, das finde ich nämlich total faszinierend. Erzähl mal?

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## pedro1 (14. Juli 2019)

So sollte es sein, mit Steps verbinden





Sieht dann so aus




Unten muss dann verbunden stehen, falls nicht einfach noch auf verbinden drücken (nur beim ersten mal erforderlich).

Hier dann weiter nichts mehr machen und zu Einstellungen wechseln, den Bildern folgen und zum Schluß gewünschte Werte auswählen.
































Wenn du deine Ansicht konfiguriert hast, den Steps einschaltest und losfährst, sagt er Sensor gefunden, nun unten rechts auf Training starten und alles funktioniert.





Noch was beim verbinden, den Steps einschalten und während der ersten 15 sec. am Rox auf Sensor suchen drücken.

Hoffe du kommst zurecht


----------



## a-x-e-l (15. Juli 2019)

Scrat schrieb:


> @a-x-e-l Bzgl. Kontakt zu Sigma: Gerade als Außendienstler solltest Du tagsüber ja die Möglichkeit haben, zwischen zwei Terminen bei den Kunden mal telefonisch während der Öffnungszeiten Kontakt aufzunehmen.



Machst du Aussendienst? Dank Smartphone "darf" man ja zwischendurch Anrufe entgegennehmen bzw. beantworten bzw. sich um eingegangene Mail kümmern.



Scrat schrieb:


> @a-x-e-l
> 
> Fährst Du solche Veranstaltungen wie PBP oder RAAM, also diese Ultra Endurance Geschichten?
> 
> ...



Würde ich so was fahren, würde ich hier nicht meine Zeit verschwenden.
Als alter, dicker Rennradfahrer fahre ich ganz gerne mal bei Marathons mit.
Da ich langsam bin, brauche ich bei den Strecken bis ca. 250 km halt 10h
und dazu noch die Fresspausen. Daher der Wunsch anstelle der beworbenen 16 h
wenigsten 12 h "sicher" Power zu haben. Bis 9h an einem Stück habe ich ja letztens getestet.
und dann "hochgerechnet", was Gianty ja nicht gefällt.

@SIGMA-Support Hier wurde mal was geschrieben von W-LAN ausschalten.
Ich habe euch so verstanden, als würde W-LAN während eines Trainings
generell abgeschaltet sein, d.h. keinen Strom verbrauchen. Ist das so?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. Juli 2019)

Nur noch einmal für @a-x-e-l 

Du kannst bei diesen Akkus nicht rechnen "Nach 5h 45%, somit nach 10h 90%". Entleeren mal den Akku komplett und lade ihn neu auf. Lass ihn nach dem Aufleuchten des grünen Signals noch ein paar Stunden länger am Netz. Dann ist der Akku wieder kalibriert.

Das Entladen ist nicht linear.

Bin auch viel auf der Bahn. Gerade dann bietet sich in den vielen Staus die Möglichkeit teils sogar ausgiebig zu telefonieren.

Wenn du Briefträger bist ist das natürlich schwierig, aber selbst die haben mal Pause.

Muss doch irgend einen Grund geben dass du den direkten Kontakt scheust wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.

Gerade Aussendienstler haben normal keinerlei Kontaktschwierigkeiten.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (15. Juli 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,


nochmal zum Thema Akku:

Hier wurde eigentlich schon alles von @Gianty richtig beschrieben.
Eine lineare Hochrechung ist bei einem Lithium Ionen Akku schlichtweg nicht möglich.
@a-x-e-l Lass den ROX 12.0 SPORT doch einmal komplett leer laufen. Bevor der ROX 12.0 SPORT sich ausschaltet, wird das Training gespeichert. 

Anschließend bitte den ROX 12.0 SPORT an eine Stromquelle hängen (kein PC, Powerbank etc.), und wieder voll aufladen.

Bei unserer Ausfahrt ist ein guter Vergleich gefallen:

Bei einer nicht einschaubaren Vase die voll mit Wasser gefüllt ist und man immer regelmäßig etwas abtrinkt und anschließend wieder Wasser nachfüllt. Weis man nach einem halben Jahr auch nicht wie viel Wasser jetzt tatsächlich in der Vase ist.

(Der Vergleich gilt natürlich nur, wenn man den ROX 12.0 SPORT nicht immer über Nacht etc. volllädt.
Dieser Vergleich ist eher anzuwenden wenn man den ROX 12.0 SPORT ab und zu zwischendurch lädt.)

Ja, das Wlan ist währenddessen abgeschaltet.

Beste Grüße,

Euer Sigma Sport Team


----------



## Eisberg99 (15. Juli 2019)

pedro1 schrieb:


> So sollte es sein, mit Steps verbinden
> Anhang anzeigen 885091
> 
> Sieht dann so aus
> ...




DANKE

hat super funktioniert!

Frage: Kann man die Automatische Routen Neuberechnung deaktivieren? Finde es schade wenn man die Route aus versehen verlässt ,dass die danach nicht mehr stimmt.
Kann man sich die noch vor einem liegenden Höhenmeter auf einer Route auch Anzeigen lassen?Ich meine nicht die gesammten die einem bei beginn der Route Angezeigt werden.
Habe für beide Fragen nichts in den Einstellungen gefunden,oder ich kann es nicht.
Finde den Rox bis jetzt nicht schlecht bis auf die oben genannten Fragen und evtl. die etwas kleine Kartenansicht und das Kartenmaterial.
Es fehlen noch etliche kleine Wege im Wald und das GPS ist auch nicht 100% im Wald.


----------



## Bike_N_D (15. Juli 2019)

Eisberg99 schrieb:


> Es fehlen noch etliche kleine Wege im Wald und das GPS ist auch nicht 100% im Wald.


Also bei mir im Erzgebirge zeigt mir der Rox12 sehr viele Wege an, auch viele, die ich schon geglaubt habe verschwunden zu sein. Habe auch viele alte wieder neu entdeckt durch den Rox12. 
Dass das GPS im Wald manchmal nicht zu 100% stimmt ist logisch. Soweit ich weiß, ist GPS etwas ungenauer, wenn es regnet oder geregnet hat. Und wenn du durch dichtem Wald mit dichten Baumkronen fährst, ist es verständlich, dass es nicht so guten Empfang hat. 
Bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden mit der Genauigkeit des GPS, wenn selbst sehr kleine Bahnübergänge (nur für Fahrrad und Fußgänger) mit solchen Geländern, wo man sie eine S-Kurve fährt, erfasst werden und im DC bei höchstem Zoom sichtbar sind. 
Übrigens, du kannst jede Karte auf dem Rox12 Zoomen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisberg99 (15. Juli 2019)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Also bei mir im Erzgebirge zeigt mir der Rox12 sehr viele Wege an, auch viele, die ich schon geglaubt habe verschwunden zu sein. Habe auch viele alte wieder neu entdeckt durch den Rox12.
> Dass das GPS im Wald manchmal nicht zu 100% stimmt ist logisch. Soweit ich weiß, ist GPS etwas ungenauer, wenn es regnet oder geregnet hat. Und wenn du durch dichtem Wald mit dichten Baumkronen fährst, ist es verständlich, dass es nicht so guten Empfang hat.
> Bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden mit der Genauigkeit des GPS, wenn selbst sehr kleine Bahnübergänge (nur für Fahrrad und Fußgänger) mit solchen Geländern, wo man sie eine S-Kurve fährt, erfasst werden und im DC bei höchstem Zoom sichtbar sind.
> Übrigens, du kannst jede Karte auf dem Rox12 Zoomen .



Weisst du ob man die Neuberechnung deaktivieren kann?



Danke


----------



## pedro1 (15. Juli 2019)

Wenn du auf 250m bzw. 100m stellst, siehst du jeden Weg


----------



## rpitz (15. Juli 2019)

Es gibt eine neue Firmware für unser Tamagotchi! 
Der laute Ruf nach mehr Kontrast wurde schon einmal erhört  
Nur die benannten Favoriten/Waypoints gibt's noch nicht - vielleicht beim nächsten Mal.









						Neues Firmware Update Version 1.19.270 (40552) - SIGMA INMOTION
					

Passend zum Sommer und zur Radreise-Saison haben wir ein neues Firmware-Update für den ROX 12.0 SPORT herausgebracht. Wie immer haben wir uns euren Wünschen und Anregungen angenommen und haben diese bestmöglich mit der Version 1.19.270 (40552) umgesetzt. Ein großer Wunsch … Weiterlesen →



sigma-inmotion.com


----------



## pedro1 (15. Juli 2019)

Der Unterstützungslevel wurde mit der alten Version schon angezeigt

edit
es wurde die Unterstützungsstufe angezeigt, jetzt kann man sich auch noch die aktuelle Unterstützug in % anzeigen lassen


----------



## a-x-e-l (15. Juli 2019)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 16002869"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> 
> nochmal zum Thema Akku:
> ...



@SIGMA-Support

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Ich bin hier in dem Faden schon längere Zeit mit dabei und versuche Rückmeldungen zu geben.
Auch zum Thema Akku bin ich auf dem Laufenden. Mein ROX 12 durfte schon leerlaufen, um sich zu kalibrieren und die
Nichtlinearität von Restladung und Akkuspannung ist mir völlig klar.

*Ich vermisse ein Statement von euch, wie lange ein ROX 12 durchhält (+/- 0,5 h), wenn er mit einem kalibrierten, voll geladenen Akku (ja, wenn grün, dann noch länger am Netz lassen wg. den letzten Elektronen) bei normaler Temperatur +10....+30 Grad artgerecht gehalten läuft. Artgerecht heißt: Puls-, Cadenz-, Powermeteraufzeichnung, Hintergrundbeleuchtung aus, Navigation läuft, Karte ist aufgebaut und wird aktualisiert. Und gerne auch die Randbedingungen nennen, unter denen 16 h erreicht werden.*

Da wollt/könnt ihr keine Angaben machen-wieso?

Weiterhin wäre es z.B. interessant zu wissen, ob es etwas bringt, auf eine ständige Kartendarstellung zu verzichten und nur
Abbiegehinweise an zu haben.

@Gianty nur für dich: Weil das sicher auch andere User hier interessiert, ist es meiner Meinung nach effizienter, solche Informationen zu teilen. Das macht für mich Sinn in einem Supportforum. Btw. unsere Briefträgerin auf ihrem E-Fahhrad telefoniert die ganze Zeit, zumindest immer, wenn sie bei uns lang fährt. Ach so, der Grund, warum ich so hartnäckig bin, muss wohl Altersstarrsinn im Frühstadium sein.


----------



## Bike_N_D (15. Juli 2019)

Eisberg99 schrieb:


> Weisst du ob man die Neuberechnung deaktivieren kann?


Im Moment fällt mir leider nichts dazu ein, sry.


----------



## a-x-e-l (15. Juli 2019)

Eisberg99 schrieb:


> Weisst du ob man die Neuberechnung deaktivieren kann?
> 
> 
> 
> Danke



Wenn du einen Track auf den ROX geladen hast und startest, dann behält er den Track bei, wenn du z.B. wg. einer Umleitung vom 
ursprünglichen Weg abweichen musst und versucht, dich wieder am nächstmöglichen Punkt auf den Track zurückzuführen. 
Möchtest du, dass die Neuberechnung dieses Stücks nicht passiert?


----------



## HSV1896 (15. Juli 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support
> 
> Danke für die Rückmeldung. Ich bin hier in dem Faden schon längere Zeit mit dabei und versuche Rückmeldungen zu geben.
> Auch zum Thema Akku bin ich auf dem Laufenden. Mein ROX 12 durfte schon leerlaufen, um sich zu kalibrieren und die
> ...



Hier mal 2 Beispiele von Instagram...
leicht zu googeln


----------



## a-x-e-l (15. Juli 2019)

HSV1896 schrieb:


> Hier mal 2 Beispiele von Instagram...
> leicht zu googeln



Danke für deine Mühe, das zu posten. Aber was soll das beantworten?
Was hilft mir ein Bild, wo Nichoas Roche 200 km in 6,xx h gefahren ist?

Zeig mir Bilder, wo 250 km in 11,xx h zu sehen sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Juli 2019)

Bin schon gespannt wie der @a-x-e-l die E-Automobilhersteller fordert mit welcher Fahrweise sie auf 500km Reichweite kommen wenn er im Hochsommer oder im Winter stundenlang im Stau steht und dadurch nur 100km erreicht. Da kommen bestimmt Fragen ob das Radio leiser gestellt, die Rückfahrkamera deaktiviert, die Klimaaanlage ausgeschaltet werden soll. Die Hersteller werden sich umfangreich erklären müssen wie sie auf ihre ermittelten Werte kommen um diese in seiner Praxis 1:1 abbilden zu können.

@Scrat wird uns von seiner Tour berichten, wie lange sein Akku durchgehalten hat.
Ich werde im Laufe der Woche mal testen wie lange er bei mir durchhält. Wenn das ein paar Jungs machen haben wir zwar keinen repräsentativen Querschnitt, können aber eine grobe Tendenzaussage treffen damit hier vielleicht mal Ruhe zu diesem Thema einkehrt.

Das wiederholen wir im Herbst, Winter, Frühjahr,  danach auf 500 Meter Meereshöhe, 1000m, 1500m bis hin zum Gipfel der Zugspitze.

Damit es repräsentativ wird suchen wir 50 Mitstreiter. Wer macht mit?


----------



## a-x-e-l (16. Juli 2019)




----------



## Fembria (16. Juli 2019)

Die Verbrauchswerte von PKWs weichen in der Praxis auch von den Katalogwerten ab. Es wird überall etwas geschönt.
Die Laufzeit eines Handy variiert auch erheblich.
Mein ROX 12 verhält sich momentan recht brav und verbraucht unter 8% / Std ---alle Sensoren an -keine Navifunktion.
Hatte aber auch bei den Fahrten weniger Sensorenverbindungs Aussetzer.
Das neue Update ist drauf--morgen wird getestet.


----------



## Cyclingjudge (16. Juli 2019)

Gesetzt den Fall, daß dir SIGMA antwortet und dir mitteilt, daß sie die 16h im Labor bei gleichbleibend +20 Grad, sämtliche Zusatzfunktionen abgeschaltet, Akku kalibiriert, erreicht haben:
Was hättest du von dieser Aussage?
Rischtisch. 
Nix hättest du davon. 
Weil, wie es dir @Gianty schon versucht hat zu erklären, zum einen der Verbrauch nicht linear berechnet werden kann und zum anderen die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß du bei irgendeiner deiner Fahrten die Bedingungen des Tests von SIGMA zufälligwerweise triffst, so ziemlich gegen null gehen dürfte. Also wären eventuelle Aussagen von SIGMA, wie sie denn den beworbenen Wert von 16h Laufzeit erreicht haben, ziemlich wertlos.
Du selbst hast festgestellt, daß du unter deinen Rahmenbedingungen auf 9h mit einer Restlaufzeit von 25% kommst. Also kann man davon ausgehen, daß er unter deinen Bedingungen ca. 10h durchhalten wird.
Wo also ist dein Problem?
Du hast eigene Richtwerte (die mir persönlich wichtiger wären, als irgendwelche Herstellerangaben -die meistens eh nicht stimmen oder nur unter Laborbedingungen erreicht werden - weil sie unter meinen Bedingungen zustandegekommen sind), weißt also, daß du Probleme bekommen wirst, wenn es über zehn Stunden hinausgeht. Willst du also eine Tour von über zehn Stunden fahren, dann triff halt entsprechende Vorbereitungen.




a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Ach so, der Grund, warum ich so hartnäckig bin, muss wohl Altersstarrsinn im Frühstadium sein.


Der Hinweis könnte allerdings zutreffend sein. Will heißen, es nervt ein klein wenig.


----------



## HSV1896 (16. Juli 2019)

Da mir das Thema auch keine ruhe gelassen hat, hab ich bei nem Kumpel angefragt, und mir seine Daten schicken lassen. 

Aber seht selbst...

Ich denke das sollte die Diskussion beenden, aber eventuell sagt Sigma noch was dazu.


----------



## rpitz (16. Juli 2019)

HSV1896 schrieb:


> Aber seht selbst...



 Jetzt komm uns nicht mit Fakten und mach die schöne Diskussion kaputt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclingjudge (16. Juli 2019)

HSV1896 schrieb:


> Da mir das Thema auch keine ruhe gelassen hat, hab ich bei nem Kumpel angefragt, und mir seine Daten schicken lassen.
> 
> Aber seht selbst...
> 
> Ich denke das sollte die Diskussion beenden, aber eventuell sagt Sigma noch was dazu.


Is ja alles schön und gut, aber komm uns jetzt hier nicht mit nackten Zahlen! 
Das ist leider nicht aussagekräftig genug, denn schließlich gehen daraus die Rahmenbedingungen nicht hervor! Was war eingeschaltet, was nicht? Temperatur? Hat es geregnet? Oder geschneit? Oder, oder, oder?


----------



## HSV1896 (16. Juli 2019)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Is ja alles schön und gut, aber komm uns jetzt hier nicht mit nackten Zahlen!
> Das ist leider nicht aussagekräftig genug, denn schließlich gehen daraus die Rahmenbedingungen nicht hervor! Was war eingeschaltet, was nicht? Temperatur? Hat es geregnet? Oder geschneit? Oder, oder, oder?




Sorry, die Glaskugel ist zur Zeit beim Glaser :/


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Juli 2019)

Wer 250km fahren will und Angst hat dass die Laufzeit des ROX nicht ausreicht soll trainieren damit er in den Bereich kommt wo es keine Probleme gibt. 

Auch dabei hilft der ROX 12 

Hab mir jetzt auf Anraten eine PM Kurbel bestellt


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Juli 2019)

.


----------



## Cyclingjudge (16. Juli 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Wer 250km fahren will und Angst hat dass die Laufzeit des ROX nicht ausreicht soll trainieren damit er in den Bereich kommt wo es keine Probleme gibt.


Oder sich ne adäquate Powerbank anschaffen.


----------



## der_marv (16. Juli 2019)

Eisberg99 schrieb:


> DANKE
> 
> hat super funktioniert!
> 
> ...



Schau auch bitte in den Einstellungen unter Karten, glaube bei Management.
Es gibt da manchmal Updates die aber nicht angezeigt werden. 
Ansonsten kann ich mich über das Kartenmaterial nicht beschweren.


----------



## a-x-e-l (16. Juli 2019)

HSV1896 schrieb:


> Da mir das Thema auch keine ruhe gelassen hat, hab ich bei nem Kumpel angefragt, und mir seine Daten schicken lassen.
> 
> Aber seht selbst...
> 
> Ich denke das sollte die Diskussion beenden, aber eventuell sagt Sigma noch was dazu.


----------



## a-x-e-l (16. Juli 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Wer 250km fahren will und Angst hat dass die Laufzeit des ROX nicht ausreicht soll trainieren damit er in den Bereich kommt wo es keine Probleme gibt.
> 
> Auch dabei hilft der ROX 12
> 
> Hab mir jetzt auf Anraten eine PM Kurbel bestellt




..... ich sollte dich zu meinem 60. Ende des Jahres einladen als Stimmungskanone. Was nimmst du die Stunde?


----------



## a-x-e-l (16. Juli 2019)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> ........
> Der Hinweis könnte allerdings zutreffend sein. Will heißen, es nervt ein klein wenig.



Das tut mir aufrichtig leid. Darf ich dir die "Ignore"-Funktion erklären?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Juli 2019)

@a-x-e-l und alle hier im Forum:

Ich würde euch gerne an einem Samstag im August ( außer 17. ) zu einer größeren Ausfahrt einladen.

Strecke: 354 km
Höhenmeter: 2.775
Startpunkt: St.Wendel/Saarland ( bekannt durch MTB Weltcup XC und Marathon )

Gefordert wird:

Humor ( darf gerne und viel gelacht werden )
Toleranz
Rücksicht
Leidensfähigkeit
Beleuchtung
ein SIGMA Bikecomputer ( sollte @pacechris mitfahren würde ich mir was einfallen lassen )

Geliefert werden:

Schmerzen am Hinterteil und in den Beinen
ab 5 Teilnehmer würde ich einen Besenwagen organisieren, der im Notfall zur Verfügung steht und den Betroffenen zum Ausgangspunkt fährt
tolle Landschaft und eine entspannte Atmosphäre

E-Biker wären selbstverständlich willkommen ( hab gehört die können Windschatten geben )
Startzeit: 03:00 Uhr
Gefahren wird nur wenn regenfrei, es soll schließlich ein „schöner“ Tag werden
Es kann mit jedem Fahrrad gefahren werden. Teilweise geht es über leichte Feldwege, die Strecke wurde aber schon oft mit RR gefahren.

Das Angebot ist ernst gemeint!

Kurz zum neuen Update für den ROX 12
der verbesserte Kartenkontrast kommt mir als Blindfisch sehr entgegen 
Läuft bis jetzt alles tadellos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (16. Juli 2019)

Das war also dein ernst


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Juli 2019)

Klar! Kennst mich doch


----------



## HSV1896 (16. Juli 2019)

@Gianty mit einem Ebike kommst nur nicht soweit  

Der Rest hört sich gut an.


----------



## a-x-e-l (16. Juli 2019)

@Gianty 

Eine tolle Idee!  Du willst das Saarlandschwein fahren-richtig?

Bei mir, wie schon geschrieben, Schlüsselbeinbruch vor 7 Wochen. Habe in den letzten Wochen nix machen dürfen. Sonntag und heute eine leichte Tour. Habe eine tolle Winterform. Nach zwei Stunden fühlt sich's nicht mehr gut an und so schnell wird sich das nicht legen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Juli 2019)

Ersatzakku....und / oder teilweise ohne Unterstützung radeln. Ist kein Rennen und oftmals flach.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Juli 2019)

@a-x-e-l 

Für dich würde ich den Besenwagen organisieren falls es nicht mehr weitergeht.
Ja, wäre das Saarland-Schwein.


----------



## pacechris (16. Juli 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> @a-x-e-l
> 
> Für dich würde ich den Besenwagen organisieren falls es nicht mehr weitergeht.
> Ja, wäre das Saarland-Schwein.



Hab kein Sigma und trau mir die Strecke auch nicht zu, ich bin raus.

Saarlandschwein hat doch 3600hm oder?





__





						Route – Saarlandschwein
					






					www.saarlandschwein.de


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Juli 2019)

Gibt so viele verschiedene Angaben. Würde mich überraschen lassen.


----------



## a-x-e-l (16. Juli 2019)

@Gianty  Bist du schon mal Strecken > 200 km gefahren? Das mit dem Besenwagen ist eine gute Idee aber vor allem als 
Servicestelle für Wasser und Essen. Kann jeder einpacken, womit er gut klar kommt und auch für die Klamotten, wenn es nach fünf Stunden langsam wärmer wird. Auf 350 km kannst du von 15 h Fahrzeit zuzügl. Pausen ausgehen bei 4000 hm. Davon 12 h im "Besenwagen" sitzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Juli 2019)

Nein. Der Besenwagen würde sofort zurück fahren.
Verpflegung: mitnehmen bzw unterwegs.


----------



## a-x-e-l (16. Juli 2019)

Ich muss schauen, wie sich das bei mir in den nächsten drei, vier Wochen entwickelt. Aktuell wäre es Harakiri aber ja...hurra ein Ziel.


----------



## jojo_ab (17. Juli 2019)

Sehr schön, ein neues Update!

Ich bin sehr gespannt, was sich in Sachen Stabilität verbessert hat. Offenbar ist der Fehler, dass man nach dem Einschalten erst mal x Minuten warten muss auch etwas besser geworden. Ich konnte bei einem kleinen Test sechs mal starten und direkt danach ohne Absturz bedienen. 
Beim siebten Mal gab es wieder einen unfreiwilligen Reboot  dann klappte aber alles wieder.

Ist der „warmlaufen lassen“ Fehler bei euch ganz weg nach dem Update?


----------



## a-x-e-l (17. Juli 2019)

jojo_ab schrieb:


> Sehr schön, ein neues Update!
> 
> Ist der „warmlaufen lassen“ Fehler bei euch ganz weg nach dem Update?



Nein, hatte nach dem Update auch einen Neustart, obwohl
ich gewartet habe.


----------



## Bike_N_D (17. Juli 2019)

Bei meinem Rox 12 ist nach dem Update alles in Ordnung. Ohne unerwünschte Neustarts. Update hat ohne Probleme funktioniert.


----------



## Eisberg99 (17. Juli 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support
> 
> Ich wollte mir für meinen Urlaub vorab bestimmte Punkte auf der Karte als Favoriten speichern und mit einem für sich selbst sprechenden Namen versehen. Bei meinem Garmin Edge 800 kein Problem, beim Rox 12 finde ich die Funktion "Name ändern" nicht bzw. ist sie nicht vorhanden.
> Bei einem Favorit kein Thema aber bei 15 bis 20 schon. Kann man über den PC eine Datei auf dem ROX 12 editieren, um die Namen zu ändern? Dann, wahrscheinlich wg. der Entfernung, zeigt er noch nicht einmal die Lage der Favoritenpunkte auf der Karte an.
> ...




Hast du schon eine Lösung um den Favoriten einen eigenen Namen zu geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Lang (17. Juli 2019)

@Gianty
Das Saarlandschwein würde mich als Saarländer reizen. Besitze auch einen Sigmatacho und bin schon mal 350km am Stück gefahren, allerdings mit nur 1200hm. 
Was ich bisher an Aufzeichnungen vom Saarlandschwein gesehen habe war alles deutlich über 3000hm das schreckt mich doch ziemlich ab. Am Wochenende will ich mal 400 testen, je nachdem wie das ausgeht meld ich mich noch mal.


----------



## a-x-e-l (17. Juli 2019)

Eisberg99 schrieb:


> Hast du schon eine Lösung um den Favoriten einen eigenen Namen zu geben?



Nur einen Workaround über Speicherung als Minitrack, wo Start und Endpunkt dicht beieinander sind. Der darf aber nicht weiter als 300 km weit weg sein, damit du ihn dir vorab anschauen kannst.

Schade, dass man diesen nicht unwichtigen Punkt noch nicht realisiert hat.


----------



## a-x-e-l (17. Juli 2019)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> @Gianty
> Das Saarlandschwein würde mich als Saarländer reizen. Besitze auch einen Sigmatacho und bin schon mal 350km am Stück gefahren, allerdings mit nur 1200hm.
> Was ich bisher an Aufzeichnungen vom Saarlandschwein gesehen habe war alles deutlich über 3000hm das schreckt mich doch ziemlich ab. Am Wochenende will ich mal 400 testen, je nachdem wie das ausgeht meld ich mich noch mal.



Was fährst du? Organisiert oder auf eigene Faust? Für 400 km immer genug zu trinken zu haben, ist schwierig. Tankstellen sind lästig.
Friedhöfe haben meistens Wasseranschluss.


----------



## Cyclingjudge (17. Juli 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Darf ich dir die "Ignore"-Funktion erklären?


Nö laß man. Ich bin in einem Alter, wo die Kerzen teurer sind als die Torte. Da wird man etwas gelassener.


----------



## Peter Lang (17. Juli 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Was fährst du? Organisiert oder auf eigene Faust? Für 400 km immer genug zu trinken zu haben, ist schwierig. Tankstellen sind lästig.
> Friedhöfe haben meistens Wasseranschluss.


Fahre fast immer alleine, die 400km (falls das klappt) werden auch ne Privatveranstaltung. Getränke nehm ich zwei große Flaschen und einen Trinkrucksack mit. Bisher hab ich es noch immer geschafft unterwegs Ersatz zu besorgen wenn nötig.  So entvölkert ist das Saarland jetzt auch wieder nicht  
Bin übrigens schon mal an einem Friedhof vorbeigefahren der an einem stark frequentierten Radweg liegt, da ist extra ein Schild an der Wasserstelle "kein Trinkwasser" haben sich bestimmt die Friedhofsbesucher über die Radler geärgert die dort ihre Flaschen aufgefüllt haben.


----------



## Scrat (17. Juli 2019)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Bin übrigens schon mal an einem Friedhof vorbeigefahren der an einem stark frequentierten Radweg liegt, da ist extra ein Schild an der Wasserstelle "kein Trinkwasser" haben sich bestimmt die Friedhofsbesucher über die Radler geärgert die dort ihre Flaschen aufgefüllt haben.



Ich glaube das Schild hat eher was mit der Verpflichtung zur Kontrolle von Wasserstellen zu tun, weil sonst die Gemeinde haftbar gemacht werden könnte wenn jemand dünnsch heißt 

Selbst der Brunnen im Wald vor unserem Wasserwerk, der von selbigem versorgt wird hat so ein Schild.

Übrigens, haben wir uns letztes Jahr bei Hoek van Holland - Den Helder getroffen?

Und um zum Thema zurückzukommen: Statistik der letzten 3 Tage zum Thema Akku, jeweils mit Navigation auf dem Rox 12 und PM, HR und Speed Sensor, Beleuchtung auf Auto:

Mo 4:50 36% Akku gebraucht
Di 9:50 87%
Mi 4:30 33%

Navigation finde ich klasse, ist am Montag das erste Mal im Einsatz gewesen, Profil CYX hat mir bislang sehr angenehme verkehrsarme Wege und Straßen beschert.


----------



## a-x-e-l (17. Juli 2019)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Fahre fast immer alleine, die 400km (falls das klappt) werden auch ne Privatveranstaltung. Getränke nehm ich zwei große Flaschen und einen Trinkrucksack mit. Bisher hab ich es noch immer geschafft unterwegs Ersatz zu besorgen wenn nötig.  So entvölkert ist das Saarland jetzt auch wieder nicht
> Bin übrigens schon mal an einem Friedhof vorbeigefahren der an einem stark frequentierten Radweg liegt, da ist extra ein Schild an der Wasserstelle "kein Trinkwasser" haben sich bestimmt die Friedhofsbesucher über die Radler geärgert die dort ihre Flaschen aufgefüllt haben.



Wie lange schätzt du für die 400 km und kommst du ohne Powerbank klar oder lädst du den Rox 12 während einer Pause?


----------



## a-x-e-l (17. Juli 2019)

Scrat schrieb:


> Und um zum Thema zurückzukommen: Statistik der letzten 3 Tage zum Thema Akku, jeweils mit Navigation auf dem Rox 12 und PM, HR und Speed Sensor, Beleuchtung auf Auto:
> 
> Mo 4:50 36% Akku gebraucht
> Di 9:50 87%
> Mi 4:30 33%



Vielen Dank für dein Feedback!

Das deckt sich in etwa mit meiner Erfahrung mit 9h und 25%, d.h.  es bildet mein Anwendungsszenario ab. Nachdem das nicht linear ist, wäre es interessant zu er"fahren", wie lange es geht, bevor er abschaltet. Du scheinst ja gut drauf zu sein. Hau rein.


----------



## Peter Lang (17. Juli 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Wie lange schätzt du für die 400 km und kommst du ohne Powerbank klar oder lädst du den Rox 12 während einer Pause?


Da ich einen Rox 11 in Gebrauch habe bin ich illegal hier im Thread. Beim 11er hatte ich zuletzt nach 13 Stunden noch 20% hab dann mit ner Powerbank nachgeladen . Für die 400km hab ich mal 20 Stunden incl. Pausen angesetzt.
Mein Traum wäre ja der Rox 11 etwas größer und mit Kartendarstellung, der 12er ist mir einfach zu groß.


----------



## Peter Lang (17. Juli 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Wie lange schätzt du für die 400 km und kommst du ohne Powerbank klar oder lädst du den Rox 12 während einer Pause?


Ich muss mich mal outen, Ich besitze keinen Rox 12. 
Bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem Rox 11. Der hatte zuletzt nach 13 Stunden Fahrt noch 20% Akku, dann hab ich mit ner Powerbank nachgeladen. Mein Traum wäre ja ein 11Plus mit Kartendarsellung. Der Rox 12 ist mir einfach zu groß.
Für die 400km hab ich mal 20 Stunden incl. Pausen angesetzt, bin nicht von der schnellen Truppe .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (17. Juli 2019)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Da ich einen Rox 11 in Gebrauch habe bin ich illegal hier im Thread. Beim 11er hatte ich zuletzt nach 13 Stunden noch 20% hab dann mit ner Powerbank nachgeladen . Für die 400km hab ich mal 20 Stunden incl. Pausen angesetzt.
> Mein Traum wäre ja der Rox 11 etwas größer und mit Kartendarstellung, der 12er ist mir einfach zu groß.



Du hattest die 350 km in 13 h gefahren und meinst, du wärst nicht von der schnellen Truppe? Alles mit Muskelkraft oder auch E-Unterstützung?


----------



## Peter Lang (17. Juli 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Du hattest die 350 km in 13 h gefahren und meinst, du wärst nicht von der schnellen Truppe? Alles mit Muskelkraft oder auch E-Unterstützung?


Nach 13 Stunden musste ich den Sigma nachladen war dann noch gut zwei Stunden unterwegs. Alles ehrliches adipöses biken ohne E. Fahre zwar ab und zu etwas länger, aber bestimmt nicht schnell.
Eigentlich soll es hier ja um den Rox 12 gehen, hab ja schon Gewissensbisse .


----------



## a-x-e-l (17. Juli 2019)

Na, dann gute Beine und immer eine Wasserstelle in der Nähe, wird warm.


----------



## a-x-e-l (17. Juli 2019)

War jetzt mal neugierig. Ja, ist ne Ecke größer und doppelt so schwer. Das Display und dafür der Akku,
da kommt was zusammen. Der Edge 530 käme deinen Vorstellungen nahe. Evtl. bringt Sigma was 
vergleichbares.

Rox 11:   73,5 mm x 50 mm x 21,5 mm, 61 g

Rox 12 :  59 mm x 115 mm x 17 mm, 125 g

Edge 530 : 50 x 82 x 20 mm , 76 g


----------



## Scrat (18. Juli 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> ..... ich sollte dich zu meinem 60. Ende des Jahres einladen als Stimmungskanone. Was nimmst du die Stunde?



Ich vermute mal: Ein Riegel, ein Gel, 400ml Wasser.


----------



## Cyclingjudge (18. Juli 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> ..... ich sollte dich zu meinem 60. Ende des Jahres einladen


Ah, du bist auch in einem Alter, wo die Kerzen für die Geburtstagstorte langsam teurer werden, als die Torte selbst.   
Auch bei mir isses Ende des Jahres soweit. 

BTW: Scheinbar hab ich ein "Montagsgerät" erwischt. Das Teil läuft seit Anfang an völlig ohne Probleme, keine Abstürze, keine Blackouts, nix, nada. Ich hoffe, daß das auch so bleibt. Wenn jetzt noch die Akkustandsanzeige wieder oben in die Statusleiste käme und die Ganganzeige die tatsächlich aufgelegte Kombination anzeigen würde (wie bei meinem vorherigen Garmin Edge 1000), wäre ich rundum zufrieden.


----------



## ronjo (18. Juli 2019)

Weiß jemand, wie ich den Debug-Mode aktivieren kann? Ich würde mich gerne mittels ADB zum Gerät verbinden um von mir nicht benötigte Apps (wie Strava und Dropbox) zu deinstallieren.


----------



## a-x-e-l (18. Juli 2019)

Scrat schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal: Ein Riegel, ein Gel, 400ml Wasser.


----------



## a-x-e-l (18. Juli 2019)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> .....Wenn jetzt noch die Akkustandsanzeige wieder oben in die Statusleiste käme. ....



 

Akkustand ist überbewertet...kann man nix mit anfangen.
Ich fand die Prozentzahl oben auch gut, konnte die während der Fahrt aber nicht lesen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclingjudge (18. Juli 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Akkustand ist überbewertet...kann man nix mit anfangen.



Na ja, als Anhaltspunkt ist das mit dem Akkustand schon nicht verkehrt. 
Hatte auch schon mal den Fall, daß er auf 1% stand und trotzdem noch ne gute halbe bis 
dreiviertel Stunde durchgehalten hat, bis ich daheim war.
Bei ner Anzeige von 30% weiß ich, daß die Standardrunde von ca. 50 km noch geht.



a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Ich fand die Prozentzahl oben auch gut, konnte die während der Fahrt aber nicht lesen....


Mit der Gleitsichtbrille geht´s bei mir mit dem Ablesen.


----------



## Bike_N_D (18. Juli 2019)

ronjo schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wie ich den Debug-Mode aktivieren kann? Ich würde mich gerne mittels ADB zum Gerät verbinden um von mir nicht benötigte Apps (wie Strava und Dropbox) zu deinstallieren.


Das ist, soweit ich weiß, nicht möglich. Es ist auch nicht Strava, Dropbox.... installiert, dass sind meines Erachtens nur "Portale" zu den jeweiligen online Plattformen. Abgesehen davon, was hättest du davon? Speicher hat das Teil genug....


----------



## Bike_N_D (18. Juli 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Ich fand die Prozentzahl oben auch gut, konnte die während der Fahrt aber nicht lesen....


Ich hab den Akkustand in einer angepassten Ansicht mit eingebaut, sehr gut abzulesen während der Fahrt.


----------



## a-x-e-l (18. Juli 2019)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Ich hab den Akkustand in einer angepassten Ansicht mit eingebaut, sehr gut abzulesen während der Fahrt.
> Anhang anzeigen 886505


Ja, so habe ich das auch gemacht


----------



## Eisberg99 (18. Juli 2019)

Scrat schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Schild hat eher was mit der Verpflichtung zur Kontrolle von Wasserstellen zu tun, weil sonst die Gemeinde haftbar gemacht werden könnte wenn jemand dünnsch heißt
> 
> Selbst der Brunnen im Wald vor unserem Wasserwerk, der von selbigem versorgt wird hat so ein Schild.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peter Lang (18. Juli 2019)

Scrat schrieb:


> Übrigens, haben wir uns letztes Jahr bei Hoek van Holland - Den Helder getroffen?
> 
> Nein das war ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclingjudge (19. Juli 2019)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Ich hab den Akkustand in einer angepassten Ansicht mit eingebaut, sehr gut abzulesen während der Fahrt.
> Anhang anzeigen 886505


Hab ich auch so gemacht. Nur muß man dann halt jedesmal auf das Profil klicken und auf die entsprechende Seite scrollen (bei mir die dritte). In der Statusleiste war es halt immer zu sehen, unabhängig davon, wo man sich befindet.


----------



## ccpirat (19. Juli 2019)

Der Akkustand gehört in die Statusleiste, das umgeblättert nervt einfach


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (19. Juli 2019)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Der Akkustand gehört in die Statusleiste, das umgeblättert nervt einfach


Genauso seh ich das auch.


----------



## Fembria (19. Juli 2019)

Habe die Akkuanzeige auch auf eine Seite gelegt--habe damit absolut kein Problem  -- man muß ja nicht ständig den Akkustand wissen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. Juli 2019)

Mir ist das Gefühl der Restkapazität in den Beinen wichtiger als die visuelle Darstellung der Restkapazität des Bikecomputers.

Was nutzen mir 30% im Computer wenn die Beine kapitulieren?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. Juli 2019)

Die Jungs haben mich letzte Woche verquatscht, habe jetzt einen PM verbaut. 

Bin gespannt was der ROX alles auswertet


----------



## Bergjung (19. Juli 2019)

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass er die Leistung auch dauerhaft anzeigt. 
Bei mir heute wieder zahlreiche Aussetzer....


----------



## Bike_N_D (19. Juli 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> habe jetzt einen PM verbaut


Wasn das für einer?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. Juli 2019)

STAGES


----------



## a-x-e-l (19. Juli 2019)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Wasn das für einer?



Stages

@Gianty  Einseitig oder beidseitig?

Beidseitig:

Balance, durchschn. Watt, NP, 1s, 3s, 10 s Leistung, TSS, Torque Eff., max. Watt, und mehr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. Juli 2019)

Wollte nur die Datenfelder anpassen, jetzt stellt er sich tot.....morgen doch keine Testfahrt mit der STAGES


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. Juli 2019)

Er wird am Laptop nicht erkannt 

Kann somit keinerlei Daten kopieren um sie an SIGMA zu senden. 

Muss ich ihn wohl wieder einsenden


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. Juli 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Stages
> 
> @Gianty  Einseitig oder beidseitig?
> 
> ...



Einseitig. Mal schauen ob mir das ausreicht. 
Wird eh noch ein PM fürs Fully benötigt, vielleicht kommt dort einer dran mit beidseitiger Datenerfassung.

Im Moment nutzt mir die PM gar nichts


----------



## a-x-e-l (19. Juli 2019)

Geht Power- und Home Button gedrückt halten um ins Menü zu kommen?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. Juli 2019)

Jetzt geht er wieder 
Wollte mich erneut kennenlernen, WIFI und GPSies kannte er noch. STRAVA neu anmelden und das war’s.

Der ist weiblich, eindeutig!


----------



## Peter Lang (20. Juli 2019)

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber


----------



## a-x-e-l (20. Juli 2019)

Top! Tolle Leistung...und ja, auch Kopfsache aber nicht nur.


----------



## Eisberg99 (20. Juli 2019)

Bin ich zu Blöd?
Wenn ich bei Draw my Route einen rundkurs zeichne (ca.50KM )
,dann sind die drei Auswahlmöglichkeiten praktisch identisch (bis auf max 1 KM ).
Dachte er bring mir 3 total Verschiedene Möglichkeiten zur Auswahl?
Hab auch verschiedene Profile Hauptstrasse, Unbefestigt Radwege versucht.


----------



## Bike_N_D (20. Juli 2019)

Eisberg99 schrieb:


> Bin ich zu Blöd?
> Wenn ich bei Draw my Route einen rundkurs zeichne (ca.50KM )
> ,dann sind die drei Auswahlmöglichkeiten praktisch identisch (bis auf max 1 KM ).
> Dachte er bring mir 3 total Verschiedene Möglichkeiten zur Auswahl?
> Hab auch verschiedene Profile Hauptstrasse, Unbefestigt Radwege versucht.


Bei gezeichneten geht das nicht soweit ich weiß, nur vielleicht bis zum Startpunkt hin. 
Versuch mal "Punkt auf der Karte" da klappt das ziemlich gut bei mir. Hab ich gestern grade wieder benutzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo_ab (20. Juli 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Jetzt geht er wieder


Wie bist du aus dem Bootloop wieder raus gekommen? Power+Home oder gibts einen anderen Trick?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. Juli 2019)

Nach x-Mal längerem Power+Home drücken hatte er gemerkt wer auf Dauer mehr Geduld hat.

Die letzte technische Diva die ich hatte war vor vielen Jahren eine LEICA R8. Die war anfangs auch unberechenbar zickig.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. Juli 2019)

Heute Abend hat er reibungslos funktioniert.


----------



## a-x-e-l (21. Juli 2019)

9:45 Uhr, Sonntag, tolles Wetter....

Radklamotten angezogen, Rad aus dem Keller geholt, Rox gestartet , Schuhe und Helm angezogen, Trikottaschen gefüllt.
Flaschen gefüllt. So nach 5 Minuten aufs Rad. Training gestartet, Rox fährt runter, fährt wieder hoch, Bildschirm schwarz.
Nix ging mehr. Factory reset. Karten weg, keine Profile mehr......

Garmin Edge 800 lag 2 Monate geladen  in der Schublade. Eingeschaltet, geht einfach so, keine Zicken....danke du altes
Pummelchen. Du hast meinen Sonntag gerettet. Alt, dicklich, zuverlässig auch wenn der Akku etwas schwächelt. Könnte
die Beschreibung von mir sein....

Ich hatte im Data Center die Sportprofile dreifach-keine Ahnung warum. Die wurden gestern gelöscht und synchronisiert.
Evtl. hat der Rox nach dem Einschalten ebenfalls synchronisiert und ist über das Löschen der Profile irgendwie
etwas durcheinander gekommen.


----------



## Peter Lang (21. Juli 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> War jetzt mal neugierig. Ja, ist ne Ecke größer und doppelt so schwer. Das Display und dafür der Akku,
> da kommt was zusammen. Der Edge 530 käme deinen Vorstellungen nahe. Evtl. bringt Sigma was
> vergleichbares.
> 
> ...




Wenn sowas von Sigma kommt kauf ich mir den sofort. Hab schon überlegt mir den 830 von Garmin zu kaufen. Aber da ich seit zig Jahren alles im Data Center gespeichert habe wäre mir ein Sigmagerät lieber.
SIGMA ihr lest doch bestimmt hier mit, stelle mich auch kostenlos als Betatester für so ein Gerät zur Verfügung


----------



## a-x-e-l (22. Juli 2019)

Hat irgendwer eine Idee, wie man eine Garmin Aktivität vom Edge 800, also ein*.fit File, in das Sigma Data Center importieren kann? Ggf. über Umwege?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boppel (22. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bekomme auf meinem neuen Rox 12 die Deitschlandkarte nicht installiert.
Der Download erfolgt bis 90 %, dann springt die Anzeige wieder auf 74 %. Und das wiederholt sich dann. Die Deutschlandkarte ist auch nicht installiert.
Braucht es da ne SD Karte? 

Andere Karten lassen sich installieren.
Resets habe ich auch schon probiert.

Mit der Bitte um Hilfe.
Ich verzweifle.
Boppel


----------



## a-x-e-l (22. Juli 2019)

Boppel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich bekomme auf meinem neuen Rox 12 die Deitschlandkarte nicht installiert.
> Der Download erfolgt bis 90 %, dann springt die Anzeige wieder auf 74 %. Und das wiederholt sich dann. Die Deutschlandkarte ist auch nicht installiert.
> ...



Einschicken oder Factory Reset versuchen. SD Card kann kein Kartenmaterial speichern, brauchst du nicht.
"EIN" und ""HOME" Tasten drücken, bis der ROX in das Recovery Menü startet. Willkommen im Club
der Beta Tester....


----------



## Deleted 48245 (23. Juli 2019)

Draw my Route gefällt mir immer besser.
Bekomme es aber nicht hin mir die Auswahl "zum Startpunkt" oder "zum nächsten Punkt " anzeigen zu lassen. Da gab es doch was oder bin ich wieder verpeilt?

Mit der Einstellung



hatte ich feinste Trails, sehr schöne Waldwege und nur sehr kurze Asphaltanteile


----------



## Basstler_Bln (23. Juli 2019)

Und ich dachte, ich wäre der Einzige mit 'roten Nippeln'


----------



## Cyclingjudge (23. Juli 2019)

Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Und ich dachte, ich wäre der Einzige mit 'roten Nippeln'


Nö. Willkommen im Club.


----------



## Scrat (24. Juli 2019)

So,

kleiner Bericht meinerseits von der letzten Woche und gestern/vorgestern. Alles bezieht sich auf den aktuellen Softwarestand

War jetzt in 4 langen Etappen, einer kurzen Etappe und 2 langen Etappen insgesamt fast 800km unterwegs, Profil CYX mit der Standardeinstellung beim Routing (also Hauptstraßen +, unbefestigte Straßen ++ und Radwege +++).

War eine klasse Routenführung längs durch Deutschland mit viel weniger Autoverkehr als erwartet. Ein festes Ziel (der Brocken) war definiert, der Rest der Etappenorte hat sich aus der Richtung und quasi der jeweiligen Tagesform ergeben.

Die längste Etappe war 185km, dabei kam ich dann mit 21% Restkapazität vom Akku ins Ziel. Displaybeleuchtung hatte ich auf Auto stehen, gekoppelt waren Pulsgurt, Speedsensor und Powermeter.

Neustarts, Hänger, Aussetzer keine.

Routing hatte ich gestern einen Brückenabriß, den ich aber auf Waldwegen gut umgehen konnte, da hat er sich relativ lange mit "Bitte wenden" gemeldet bis er eingesehen hat dass ich jetzt wirklich woanders hin fahre 

Grundsätzlich muss man beim Routing aber bedenken - soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe - dass es sich um OpenStreetMap-Kartenmaterial handelt. Das bedeutet auch, wenn ich in meiner Gegend der Ansicht bin, dass man bestimmte Wege mit dem MTB fahren kann, zu denen andere Leute sagen "Das ist ein Klettersteig." und ich tagge das in der OSM entsprechend und die Änderung findet den Weg in die Karte, dann kann es wohl vorkommen dass sich mal jemand wundert  @SIGMA-Support Ist meine Annahme korrekt so?

Gibt es eigentlich eine "die nächsten x km der Route sperren"-Funktion?

Abstürze gab es auch keine, einzig einmal abends beim Laden hatte ich ihn eingeschaltet, dort ist er wohl beim Hochfahren in der "Home-Ansicht" hängengeblieben, da wurde dann beim Drauftippen kurz der Startbildschirm angezeigt und danach dann wieder eine bedienbare "Home-Ansicht". Ich vermute, dass da ein Watchdog dann gemerkt hat, dass bei Touch nix passiert und dann die GUI neugestartet wurde.

Routinghinweise/Kartenbild: fand ich gut merkbar, nur bei nachlassendem Konzentrationslevel kombiniert mit zu hoher Geschwindigkeit hab ich's 2-3x geschafft, an einer unübersichtlichen Stelle die falsche Abzweigung zu nehmen - aber das merkt man nach 20-30m 

Geniale Ansicht, wenn es länger mal den Berg hochgeht: Oben Karte, 2 Datenfelder, unten Höhenprofil. Das ist ein ziemlich zuverlässiger Indikator dafür, dass man weiß wie lange man sich noch quälen muss. 

Was habe ich noch gelernt: Man soll sich nicht wundern, wieso die Garmin fenix 3 und der ROX 12 deutlich unterschiedliche Distanzen am Ende des Tages anzeigen (so um die 10% auf die Gesamtstrecke gesehen), wenn man den ROX 12 mit dem richtigen Radumfang programmiert hat und einen Speedsensor gekoppelt hat, die Garmin aber nur mit GPS Daten gefüttert wird. Man denke sich an der Stelle eine Laufbahn, auf der man am Start und am Ende die GPS Koordinaten nimmt und dann die Distanz zwischen den beiden Punkten berechnet vs. einem dieser "Meßräder", die in der Vermessung eingesetzt werden. Im einen Fall weiß man nur die Entfernung zwischen zwei Punkten, im anderen Fall hat man verhältnismäßig viele Datenpunkte, die die Messung entsprechend "präzisieren".


----------



## Bike_N_D (24. Juli 2019)

Scrat schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine "die nächsten x km der Route sperren"-Funktion?


Wenn du in der Navigation bist, wische einfach von oben nach unten, dann kommt ein Menü, bei diesem Menü nochmals nach links wischen, dann hast du paar Möglichkeiten...


----------



## Scrat (25. Juli 2019)

Prima, genau das habe ich mir vorgestellt


----------



## Boppel (25. Juli 2019)

Neues vom nun auch Beta Tester ;-)
Dank eurer Tipps konnte ich das Kartenupdate nun installieren.
Super!

Nun ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Datenfelder bzgl. Temperatur nur -- anzeigen.
Bekommt ihr die Temp. in einem Datenfeld angezeigt, oder braucht es dazu nen separaten Sensor?

Danke für nen Tipp vorab.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (25. Juli 2019)

Meine Güte war das heiß heute 

Nach einer hitzebedingten kurzen Zwangspause wurden die Werte der STAGES nicht mehr übertragen. Währen der Fahrt ein kurzer Wisch von oben nach unten, die Sensoren synchronisiert und schon lief wieder alles. In Summe vielleicht 10sec.
Hoffe die Beine nehmen mir die kurze Aufzeichnungspause nicht krumm.

Die Hilfsmittel sind an Bord und müssen nur genutzt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resimilchkuh (25. Juli 2019)

Wenn ich mich bei ´ner Pause mit Gerät vom Rad entferne, findet der die Sensoren danach auch nicht automatisch wieder. Aber wie beschrieben neu synchronisieren und schon läuft es.


----------



## Resimilchkuh (25. Juli 2019)

Boppel schrieb:


> Neues vom nun auch Beta Tester ;-)
> Dank eurer Tipps konnte ich das Kartenupdate nun installieren.
> Super!
> 
> ...



Temperatur benötig keinen extra Sensor, der ist intern.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (25. Juli 2019)

Scrat schrieb:


> Prima, genau das habe ich mir vorgestellt



Wir lernen unseren ROX kennen


----------



## Boppel (25. Juli 2019)

Resimilchkuh schrieb:


> Temperatur benötig keinen extra Sensor, der ist intern.


Hi, danke.
Klappt das bei dir? Oder ist da die Software Schuld, dass nur -- angezeigt wird.


----------



## Resimilchkuh (25. Juli 2019)

Klappt wie es soll


----------



## Speichenputzer (26. Juli 2019)

Hallo Support,
habe wiederholt den Fall gehabt das der Rox  nach einer kurzen Standzeit (rote Ampel) die Aufzeichnung selbständig und ohne irgend einen Handeingriff beendet und mit dem Namen des aktuellen Datums abspeichert. 
Fällt dann leider erst nach ein paar Metern auf, da die entsprechenden Datenfelder leer sind. 
Kennt sonst noch  jemand dieses seltsame Verhalten?


----------



## a-x-e-l (26. Juli 2019)

Speichenputzer schrieb:


> Hallo Support,
> habe wiederholt den Fall gehabt das der Rox  nach einer kurzen Standzeit (rote Ampel) die Aufzeichnung selbständig und ohne irgend einen Handeingriff beendet und mit dem Namen des aktuellen Datums abspeichert.
> Fällt dann leider erst nach ein paar Metern auf, da die entsprechenden Datenfelder leer sind.
> Kennt sonst noch  jemand dieses seltsame Verhalten?



Bisher noch nicht.  Zeitl. Zusammenhang mit dem FW-Update?


----------



## Speichenputzer (27. Juli 2019)

Hatte genanntes Problem mit plötzlichem Abbruch der Aufzeichnung auch schon vor dem Update.
Habe aber seit ca. drei Wochen ein Neugerät, da beim alten eine der Befestigungsnasen plötzlich abgebrochen war. Glücklicherweise benutze ich den Garmin (!!) Befestigungsbändel, sonst ware das Gerät irgendwo im Unterholz verschwunden!
Sigma war super kulant und hat mir innerhalb von drei Tagen ein Neugerät zugesendet. 
Leider hat sich wie schon beschrieben das alte Problem nach relativ kurzer Zeit wieder gezeigt.
Gestern hat sich das Gerät  während einer Aufzeichnung sogar komplett mit einem Blackscreen und einem Reboot mit Rox typischer Amnesie was Sprache, Alter usw. angeht, verabschiedet. Ich war so vermessen während einer kleinen Schlaglochstrecke den Touchsreen etwas unkoordiniert zu berühren. Uhh geht ja gar nicht
Die Aktivität wurde dann auch abgespeichert, ist aber nicht ins DC zu übertragen 
Das Gerät ist ja, was Bedienung und Routing nach diversen Updates wirklich nicht schlecht, aber die Stabilität der SW immer noch echt mies!!
Nach Installation einer SD Karte z.B. und dem Verschieben der Daten auf selbige, habe ich eine eine ( gemessene) Einschaltzeit von gut 5 Minuten bis das Gerät wirklich bereit ist mit mir zu arbeiten!!!!

Ich glaube mittlerweile, dass wird sich auch nach dem zwanzigsten Update nicht viel ändern. Ich bin da  kein Informatiker, aber ich vermute stark das Sigma auch aus Kostengründen das ganze leider mit Android realisiert hat um nicht selbst ein BS  "stricken" zu müssen.


----------



## jojo_ab (27. Juli 2019)

Speichenputzer schrieb:


> Gestern hat sich das Gerät  während einer Aufzeichnung sogar komplett mit einem Blackscreen und einem Reboot mit Rox typischer Amnesie was Sprache, Alter usw. angeht, verabschiedet.
> Nach Installation einer SD Karte z.B. und dem Verschieben der Daten auf selbige, habe ich eine eine ( gemessene) Einschaltzeit von gut 5 Minuten bis das Gerät wirklich bereit ist mit mir zu arbeiten!!!!


Wenn er mal läuft, dann läuft er bei mir. Abstürze hatte ich (seit dem letzten Update) noch nie im laufenden Betrieb.
Der Fehler, dass er eine ewige Zeit zum warmlaufen nach dem Einschalten benötigt, ist allerdings immer noch da. Und es nervt einfach nur!

@SIGMA-Support 
Wann wird dieser Fehler, dass eine Warmlaufzeit nach Neustart notwendig ist, endlich behoben?
Der Fehler ist doch schon lange bekannt.



Speichenputzer schrieb:


> Ich glaube mittlerweile, dass wird sich auch nach dem zwanzigsten Update nicht viel ändern. Ich bin da  kein Informatiker, aber ich vermute stark das Sigma auch aus Kostengründen das ganze leider mit Android realisiert hat um nicht selbst ein BS  "stricken" zu müssen.


Android an sich ist ja nicht schlecht, an der Sigma Implementierung scheint aber irgendwas nicht zu stimmen. Oder die Sigma Software ist einfach so buggy?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo_ab (28. Juli 2019)

Wenn man über Startscreen-Track einen Track auf dem Rox auswählt, fragt der Rox, ob man zum "Startpunkt" oder "nächsten Punkt" navigieren möchte. Finde ich super und funktioniert auch top!

Jetzt wird's allerdings komisch. Hat man schon eine Navigation laufen und möchte spontan einen anderen Track fahren, kommt die Frage, ob man die "Navigation abbrechen und zum Start navigieren" möchte. Man kann entweder "ja" oder "nein" auswählen. Was wähle ich denn aus, wenn ich zum nächsten Punkt will? Irgendwann kam ich darauf, dass man "ja" (also zum Start navigieren) auswählen muss, um dann zur Auswahl zu kommen, ob man zum Start oder zum nächsten Punkt navigieren will. Irgendwie verwirrend...

Noch komischer ist es, wenn man über Startscreen-Navigation-Tracks geht. Hier kann man immer nur zum Startpunkt navigieren, eine Option "nächster Punkt" fehlt völlig. Dafür kann man "einfach", "empfohlen"... auswählen.

Folgt das ganze einer Logik und kann mir diese mal bitte jemand erklären? 
Irgendwie sieht es für mich derzeit so aus, als ob die Funktionen einfach von zwei Teams entwickelt wurden, die nicht miteinander gesprochen haben.


----------



## Bike_N_D (28. Juli 2019)

jojo_ab schrieb:


> Wenn man über Startscreen-Track einen Track auf dem Rox auswählt, fragt der Rox, ob man zum "Startpunkt" oder "nächsten Punkt" navigieren möchte. Finde ich super und funktioniert auch top!
> 
> Jetzt wird's allerdings komisch. Hat man schon eine Navigation laufen und möchte spontan einen anderen Track fahren, kommt die Frage, ob man die "Navigation abbrechen und zum Start navigieren" möchte. Man kann entweder "ja" oder "nein" auswählen. Was wähle ich denn aus, wenn ich zum nächsten Punkt will? Irgendwann kam ich darauf, dass man "ja" (also zum Start navigieren) auswählen muss, um dann zur Auswahl zu kommen, ob man zum Start oder zum nächsten Punkt navigieren will. Irgendwie verwirrend...
> 
> ...


So was in der Art ist mir am Freitag auch passiert. Hatte eine Route/Track via Komoot geladen, Auswahl ob von Start oder nächstgelegenem Punkt kam auch, jedoch wollte ich den Track in anderer Richtung fahren. 
Den Track konnte ich "umkehren" jedoch zeigte er mir dann auch dieses "Navigation abbrechen" Dingens an. Irgendwie hab ich es dann hinbekommen, jedoch zeigte er mir keine dicke Route an, diese war sehr dünn gezeichnet und ich hatte eine lange gerade blaue Linie bis zum ursprünglichen Startpunkt. Die Blaue Linie wurde nicht an aktuelle Wege angepasst, war quasi immer gerade, also Luftlinie.
Die Route konnte ich abfahren, anhand der dünnen "roten" Linie, welche an den Abbiegungen den Roten Punkt und Navipfeil hatte.
Erst nachdem ich den ursprünglichen Startpunkt passiert hatte, fing er an "richtig" zu navigieren mit dicker Line.

Hab's grade nochmals versucht: 

Track ausgewählt über Komoot.
Track wird angezeigt (kein Problem)
Zahnrad unten rechts drücken, Track umdrehen A>B drücken (Track wird in anderer Fahrtrichtung angezeigt)
Auf Auswählen drücken -> Meldung "Navigation abbrechen und zum Start navigieren? - Ja/Nein" wird angezeigt
bei drücken von "Nein" kommt man in die Trackansicht zurück (also keine Änderung)
bei drücken von "Ja" wird die Route erzeugt und dann im Anschluss die Route nochmals dargestellt mit der Auswahl "Startpunkt/nächster Punkt"
"nächster Punkt" gewählt und Start gedrückt, Route wurde angezeigt und dann gleich beendet, obwohl Eintrittspunkt 314m weg war.

Habe dann das gleiche nochmals versucht und siehe da, die Route wurde gleich korrekt umgewandelt und mit blauer Navigationslinie angezeigt, sehr komisch das ganze. 
Bei allen anderen Routen funktioniert es nun ohne Probleme gleich beim ersten Versuch, vielleicht nur beim aller ersten Mal mit Streckenumkehr so, wehr weiß....
Habe eben grade das Gerät ausgeschalten und wieder eingeschalten, um das ganze mit einem anderen Track/Route zu testen, sogleich klappte es ohne Probleme, zumindest die Darstellung, abfahren kann ich jetzt nicht testen.


----------



## Hans1959 (28. Juli 2019)

Speichenputzer schrieb:


> Hatte genanntes Problem mit plötzlichem Abbruch der Aufzeichnung auch schon vor dem Update.
> Habe aber seit ca. drei Wochen ein Neugerät, da beim alten eine der Befestigungsnasen plötzlich abgebrochen war. Glücklicherweise benutze ich den Garmin (!!) Befestigungsbändel, sonst ware das Gerät irgendwo im Unterholz verschwunden!
> Sigma war super kulant und hat mir innerhalb von drei Tagen ein Neugerät zugesendet.
> Leider hat sich wie schon beschrieben das alte Problem nach relativ kurzer Zeit wieder gezeigt.
> ...


Das merkwürdige an den Geräten finde ich nur das Sie total unterschiedlich reagiern,ich kann mich nicht mehr dran erinnern wann der Rox das letzte Mal rumgezickt hat,ist schon eine Weile her.Ich benutze das Gerät jeden Tag,auch das Starten geht zügig,hab wohl keine SD Karte,ich warte bis er Sat hat und dann los


----------



## Rosmann (28. Juli 2019)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier und komme eigentlich vom Nachbarforum. Aber da tut sich zum ROX12 eher wenig ...



Scrat schrieb:


> Was habe ich noch gelernt: Man soll sich nicht wundern, wieso die Garmin fenix 3 und der ROX 12 deutlich unterschiedliche Distanzen am Ende des Tages anzeigen (so um die 10% auf die Gesamtstrecke gesehen), wenn man den ROX 12 mit dem richtigen Radumfang programmiert hat und einen Speedsensor gekoppelt hat, die Garmin aber nur mit GPS Daten gefüttert wird.



Warum koppelst du den Speedsensor nicht mit der Fenix? Das geht zumindest mit ANT problemlos. Ich hab die Fenix mit allen Sensoren gekoppelt und lass sie bei wichtigeren Sachen immer als Backup mitlaufen. Der ROX soll ja manchmal abstürzen ...

Grüße aus Salzburg,
Wolfgang


----------



## Deleted 48245 (28. Juli 2019)

Habe die FENIX auch fast immer mitlaufen.
Der ROX läuft aktuell aber gut.


----------



## Scrat (29. Juli 2019)

Rosmann schrieb:


> Warum koppelst du den Speedsensor nicht mit der Fenix?



Weil ich doof war  Ich hatte die Sensoren mal mit der fenix gekoppelt, musste sie dann aber wegen eines Hängers komplett zurücksetzen und hab danach vergessen, die Sensoren neu zu koppeln. Aufgefallen ist das erst, als ich mich auf meiner langen Tour gewundert habe, wieso die 5km-Alarme deutlich unterschiedlich zum ROX waren, und selbst da hab ich es zuerst noch auf „unterschiedlich schneller Sat-Fix“ geschoben.

Stattdessen waren es aber eben der nicht gekoppelte Speedsensor an der fenix. Und im Gegensatz zu Puls oder PM fällt das ja erstmal nicht direkt auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elguaron (30. Juli 2019)

Hallo Forum, ich habe nach dem letztem Update folgendes Problem:
Die Aufzeichnung funktioniert nicht mehr richtig. Beim losfahren erscheint "Training gestartet" und direkt danach "Training pausiert"
Während der Tour wird dann teilweise wieder die Tour mit den entsprechenden Leistungsdaten aufgezeichnet, aber mit ständigen Unterbrechungen. 
Es macht auch keinen Unterschied ob ich eine Tour von komoot anwähle, "Draw my Route" verwende oder einfach so losfahre.
Hat hierzu schon jemand Erfahrung gesammelt, bzw. was kann der Sigma Support dazu beitragen?


----------



## Scrat (30. Juli 2019)

Hast Du evtl. Autopause aktiv und keine Sensoren gekoppelt, so dass Bewegung nur über GPS erkannt wird?


----------



## elguaron (30. Juli 2019)

Automatische Pause ist aktiv, hab es dann aber deaktiviert - leider ohne Erfolg. Herzfrequenz Sensor ist stabil, Geschwindigkeit und Trittfrequenz hab ich ehrlich gesagt nach dem Update nicht mehr geprüft. Vor dem Update war es jedenfalls ok.
Bewegung über GPS ohne Sensoren ist nicht empfehlenswert?


----------



## Bike_N_D (30. Juli 2019)

elguaron schrieb:


> Bewegung über GPS ohne Sensoren ist nicht empfehlenswert?


Geht schon, ist aber nicht ganz so "genau" und "schnell". 
Ich hab den Ausfall meines Speedsensores bemerkt, als die Geschwindigkeit sehr träge reagierte.


----------



## Scrat (30. Juli 2019)

Doch, klar geht es auch nur über GPS, aber zB im dicht belaubten Wald bei nassem/feuchtem Blattwerk habe ich mit reinem GPS schon öfter Aussetzer/springende Position betrachtet - und zwar unabhängig vom Hersteller.


----------



## elguaron (30. Juli 2019)

Ich habe in den letzten Tagen den Bodensee umrundet und einen Abstecher an den Rheinfall gemacht. Ich hatte sowohl strömenden Regen, Sonnenschein und 30 °. Teilweise Wald, aber sonst immer offenes Gelände. An dem kann es also nicht liegen. Macht es Sinn den Sigma Support anzurufen?


----------



## jojo_ab (30. Juli 2019)

Ich habe den Rox an einem Bike mit Speedsensor gekoppelt, da gibt es nie Ausfälle bezüglich der Bewegung. Am Fully läuft er ohne Speedsensor nur über GPS und hier habe ich sehr selten Ausfälle, z.B. wenn ich sehr langsam einen extrem steilen Trail im Wald hoch fahre. Autopause  ist immer an.

Wenn du schnelle Hilfe willst, ruf den Support an. Hier lässt sich schon länger keiner mehr von Sigma blicken.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (31. Juli 2019)

elguaron schrieb:


> Hallo Forum, ich habe nach dem letztem Update folgendes Problem:
> Die Aufzeichnung funktioniert nicht mehr richtig. Beim losfahren erscheint "Training gestartet" und direkt danach "Training pausiert"
> Während der Tour wird dann teilweise wieder die Tour mit den entsprechenden Leistungsdaten aufgezeichnet, aber mit ständigen Unterbrechungen.
> Es macht auch keinen Unterschied ob ich eine Tour von komoot anwähle, "Draw my Route" verwende oder einfach so losfahre.
> Hat hierzu schon jemand Erfahrung gesammelt, bzw. was kann der Sigma Support dazu beitragen?





elguaron schrieb:


> Automatische Pause ist aktiv, hab es dann aber deaktiviert - leider ohne Erfolg. Herzfrequenz Sensor ist stabil, Geschwindigkeit und Trittfrequenz hab ich ehrlich gesagt nach dem Update nicht mehr geprüft. Vor dem Update war es jedenfalls ok.
> Bewegung über GPS ohne Sensoren ist nicht empfehlenswert?



Hallo @elguaron 

Bitte überprüfe einmal, ob die Sensoren noch verbunden sind. Falls nicht, koppel diese bitte neu.

Sollte der GPS Empfang immernoch unregelmäßig sein, müssten wir deinen ROX 12.0 SPORT bei uns einmal überprüfen.

Beste Grüße,

Dein Sigma Sport Team


----------



## ritzelfuchs (31. Juli 2019)

Ich habe einen Sigma Rox 12.0 Sport und plane für den September eine ca. 500 km lange Radtour von Deutschland in die Schweiz.

Soweit ich weiß gibt es für den Sigma Rox 12.0 Sport eine maximale Routenlänge. Stimmt diese Information und wie lang darf eine Route maximal sein? Gilt die Vorgabe der maximalen Routenlänge auch für mit Komoot geplante Routen, die auf dem Sigma Rox 12.0 Sport mit Komoot abgeradelt werden?

Gruß
Ritzelfchs


----------



## Kremaldo (31. Juli 2019)

ritzelfuchs schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Sigma Rox 12.0 Sport und plane für den September eine ca. 500 km lange Radtour von Deutschland in die Schweiz.
> 
> Soweit ich weiß gibt es für den Sigma Rox 12.0 Sport eine maximale Routenlänge. Stimmt diese Information und wie lang darf eine Route maximal sein? Gilt die Vorgabe der maximalen Routenlänge auch für mit Komoot geplante Routen, die auf dem Sigma Rox 12.0 Sport mit Komoot abgeradelt werden?
> 
> ...


Hallo Ritzelfuchs,
es gibt keine maximale Routenlänge. Der Startpunkt des Track muss aber bei Beginn der Tour in einem 300 km Radius zu deinem aktuellen Standort liegen. Ansonsten kann das Routing nicht gestartet werde. 
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tecky66 (31. Juli 2019)

Habe den Rox 12 heute ganz frisch bekommen. Beim Eirichten von WLan ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Fontsatz wohl nicht alle Ueichen abdeckt . Es fehlen die eckigen Klammern. Gibt es dafür eine Lösung???


----------



## Sadwick (1. August 2019)

Der Behauptung dass WLan während einer Aktivität aus ist, möchte ich widersprechen. Denn ich kann 100%ig einen höheren Akkuverbrauch feststellen, wenn ich vergesse WiFi manuell auszuschalten!

Aber ich habe eine andere Frage: Wie verhält sich euer ROX 12 im Regen?
Ich hatte gestern, zum Glück erst das zweite mal, das Pech dass mich ein Schauer erwischte. Schon beim ersten mal war mir aufgefallen, dass dabei der Höhensensor verrückt spielte (zeigte Steigungen als Gefälle und umgekehrt, reagierte teils gar nicht, oder sehr träge).
Gestern war es dann der Thermometer, der auf 16,8° “hängen blieb“, obwohl ich nach dem Schauer wieder Sonne hatte und es definitiv wärmer war.
Außerdem reagierte das Display bei beiden Schauern auf Wassertropfen, als hätte man Schaltflächen angetippt


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. August 2019)

Bei einem Regenschauer kann es passieren dass ein Wassertropfen die Öffnung für die Lufdruckmessung teilweise oder ganz verschließt. Dann stimmt die Höhenmessung nicht mehr, was bei allen GPS Geräten ein Thema ist.

Mein ROX verhält sich bei Regen unauffällig bzw funktioniert alles auffällig gut.


----------



## Bike_N_D (1. August 2019)

Sadwick schrieb:


> Wie verhält sich euer ROX 12 im Regen?


Bin letztens in ein ziemlich starkes Gewitter geraten, konnte mich zum Glück unterstellen. Mein Rox12 hat aber sehr viel Wasser von oben abbekommen, funktionierte aber tadellos weiter. Nach dem Gewitter hab ich einfach das Display trocken gewischt und bin weiter gefahren. Dem Rox12 hat das Wasser nicht gejuckt.


----------



## a-x-e-l (1. August 2019)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Bin letztens in ein ziemlich starkes Gewitter geraten, konnte mich zum Glück unterstellen. Mein Rox12 hat aber sehr viel Wasser von oben abbekommen, funktionierte aber tadellos weiter. Nach dem Gewitter hab ich einfach das Display trocken gewischt und bin weiter gefahren. Dem Rox12 hat das Wasser nicht gejuckt.



Die Öffnung ist unten und es kommt stark darauf an, wie der ROX befestigt ist und ob evtl. mit Schutzblechen gefahren wird.
Die Bohrung liegt hinten links (von oben drauf geschaut) und wird noch vom Cover abgedeckt. Auf dem Foto die Abbildung der Gehäuserückseite links unten und auf dem Gehäuse  oben rechts der weiße Punkt.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. August 2019)

Wer viel im Regen/Schlamm fährt kann ab und an mal das Cover lösen und untendrunter alles reinigen.

Heute wieder einen Rekord der Max. Geschwindigkeit geknackt. Konnte die letzte Bestleistung um 2.000 km/h steigern.


----------



## Sadwick (2. August 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Wer viel im Regen/Schlamm fährt kann ab und an mal das Cover lösen und untendrunter alles reinigen.


Weder das eine noch das andere ist bei mir der Fall (Rennradler, am liebsten im trockenen). Aber wenn mich mal ein Schauer erwischt, hätte ich schon ganz gerne, dass ein Gerät, welches für Outdooraktivitäten entwickelt wurde, dann auch noch fehlerfrei funktioniert...


----------



## Fembria (2. August 2019)

Habe seit dem Update oft das Problem, das nach einer Tour das synchronisieren der Daten mit der Sigma Cloud nicht richtig funktioniert.
Es dauert sehr lange und wenn es endet kommt kein grüner Haken. Angezeigt wird Erfolgreich synchronisiert --das Datum vom letzten Mal --und darunter Letzte Sync aktuelles Datum, dies aber in rot.
Zum Sigma Datacenter wurden die Daten richtig übertragen.
Startet man noch einmal synchronisieren, hängt sich der ROX auf. Es ist dann sehr schwer und Bedarf mehrerer Versuche ihn wieder zu starten.
Wenn er dann gestartet ist, wird die Synchronisation richtig angezeigt und STRAVA und Komoot wurden dann auch aktualisiert.
Hat noch jemand das gleiche Problem?

Ansonsten läuft der ROX den Sommer über sehr zufriedenstellend, die Navigation mit den Abbiegehinweisen habe ich oft genutzt und hatte keine Probleme.
Abstürze oder Aufhänger während der Fahrt nie gehabt.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. August 2019)

Sadwick schrieb:


> Aber wenn mich mal ein Schauer erwischt, hätte ich schon ganz gerne, dass ein Gerät, welches für Outdooraktivitäten entwickelt wurde, dann auch noch fehlerfrei funktioniert...



Tut er auch. Nur wenn er länger zickt kann man das Cover mal öffnen, ansonsten  passiert gar nichts da er nach dem Schauer wieder trocknet.

Er ist nicht empfindlicher als andere Geräte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sadwick (2. August 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Tut er auch.


Schön, dass deiner das offenbar macht. Meiner, wie in Post #1.304 beschrieben, aber eben nicht. Wenn er getrocknet ist, geht ja auch alles wieder. Und das 





Gianty schrieb:


> Nur wenn er länger zickt kann man das Cover mal öffnen


 hatte ich auch schon mal gemacht.


Gianty schrieb:


> Er ist nicht empfindlicher als andere Geräte.


Mein ROX 10 hatte keine Störungen bei Regen...


Fembria schrieb:


> Habe seit dem Update oft das Problem, das nach einer Tour das synchronisieren der Daten mit der Sigma Cloud nicht richtig funktioniert.
> Es dauert sehr lange und wenn es endet kommt kein grüner Haken. Angezeigt wird Erfolgreich synchronisiert --das Datum vom letzten Mal --und darunter Letzte Sync aktuelles Datum, dies aber in rot.


Das hat meiner auch vor dem Update schon oft gemacht. Mal klappt die Sync auf Anhieb, manches mal muss ich den Sync mehrfach laufen lassen, bis es klappt.


Fembria schrieb:


> Zum Sigma Datacenter wurden die Daten richtig übertragen.


Das war bisher bei mir bei fehlgeschlagenem Sync noch nie der Fall...


Fembria schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand das gleiche Problem?


Habe gestern erst das Update gemacht und danach noch nicht benutzt.


Fembria schrieb:


> Abstürze oder Aufhänger während der Fahrt nie gehabt.


Da kann ich mich glücklicherweise anschließen


----------



## Speichenputzer (3. August 2019)

Fembria schrieb:


> Habe seit dem Update oft das Problem, das nach einer Tour das synchronisieren der Daten mit der Sigma Cloud nicht richtig funktioniert.
> Es dauert sehr lange und wenn es endet kommt kein grüner Haken. Angezeigt wird Erfolgreich synchronisiert --das Datum vom letzten Mal --und darunter Letzte Sync aktuelles Datum, dies aber in rot.
> Zum Sigma Datacenter wurden die Daten richtig übertragen.
> Startet man noch einmal synchronisieren, hängt sich der ROX auf. Es ist dann sehr schwer und Bedarf mehrerer Versuche ihn wieder zu starten.
> ...



Sync Probleme sind auch schon länger bekannt. Liegt vermutlich an der Perfomance des Sigma Servers und tritt weiterhin verstärkt am WE auf. 
Auskunft Support  leider auch wie immer: Wir arbeiten dran!


----------



## Speichenputzer (3. August 2019)

Sadwick schrieb:


> Weder das eine noch das andere ist bei mir der Fall (Rennradler, am liebsten im trockenen). Aber wenn mich mal ein Schauer erwischt, hätte ich schon ganz gerne, dass ein Gerät, welches für Outdooraktivitäten entwickelt wurde, dann auch noch fehlerfrei funktioniert...



Fehlerfrei !?


----------



## Sadwick (3. August 2019)

Speichenputzer schrieb:


> Fehlerfrei !?


Ok: "nicht mehr Fehler wie im trockenen Zustand". Besser so?  

Ich habe vorgestern das Update auf meinem ROX 12 gemacht und bin heute dann auch prompt zum ersten mal überhaupt falsch navigiert worden. Ich hatte einen Track von GPSies geladen und wollte diesen abfahren. An einer Abzweigung, wo ich mir ziemlich sicher bin, dass ich hätte rechts abbiegen müssen, führte mich der ROX aber geradeaus. Nun ging es einen längeren steilen Anstieg rauf und oben angekommen leitet mich der ROX dann wieder von der Strecke weg und in einem großen Bogen zurück zu dem Punkt, wo ich meiner Meinung nach vorher schon hätte rechts abbiegen müssen. So etwas habe ich bisher mit dem Gerät noch nicht gehabt.
Was dagegen gefällt ist die dunkelblaue "Trackspur", erheblich besser sichtbar wie die alte grüne 
Und was immer noch nicht stimmt: Nach dem Import der Aktivität über die Cloud, muss ich immer noch die Startzeit um eine Stunde nach unten korrigieren... Ein bekannter Fehler, schade dass so etwas dann nicht ins Update kommt..


----------



## a-x-e-l (3. August 2019)

Sadwick schrieb:


> Ok: "nicht mehr Fehler wie im trockenen Zustand". Besser so?
> 
> Ich habe vorgestern das Update auf meinem ROX 12 gemacht und bin heute dann auch prompt zum ersten mal überhaupt falsch navigiert worden. Ich hatte einen Track von GPSies geladen und wollte diesen abfahren. An einer Abzweigung, wo ich mir ziemlich sicher bin, dass ich hätte rechts abbiegen müssen, führte mich der ROX aber geradeaus. Nun ging es einen längeren steilen Anstieg rauf und oben angekommen leitet mich der ROX dann wieder von der Strecke weg und in einem großen Bogen zurück zu dem Punkt, wo ich meiner Meinung nach vorher schon hätte rechts abbiegen müssen. So etwas habe ich bisher mit dem Gerät noch nicht gehabt.
> Was dagegen gefällt ist die dunkelblaue "Trackspur", erheblich besser sichtbar wie die alte grüne
> Und was immer noch nicht stimmt: Nach dem Import der Aktivität über die Cloud, muss ich immer noch die Startzeit um eine Stunde nach unten korrigieren... Ein bekannter Fehler, schade dass so etwas dann nicht ins Update kommt..




Fehlerfrei war mein alter Edge 800-kein Scheixx. Leider nicht so sexy oder wäre zeitgemäß treffender?

Die "Umleitung soll deiner Körperertüchtigung dienen. Das ist die neue Fitness-Funktion. Die Erfahrung hatte ich letzten Sonntag gesammelt,
als ich die bestehende Navigation abgebrochen habe und mich zurück zu meiner Heimatadresse navigieren lassen wollte. Eine hübsche Schleife  mit einigen Extrahöhenmetern. Was die Zeit angeht, so werden wir uns wohl daran gewöhnen müssen, dass die Uhren bei Sigma anders gehen....

Zur Laufzeit des ROX:  Ich habe den Eindruck gewonnen, dass  an der Restlaufzeit von der Akkuanzeige etwas verändert wurde.
Ich hatte die Woche (So, Mo, Mi, Fr) vier Einheiten über 11,5h incl. Warmlaufen und Datentransfer am Ende. Die Prozentzahl war auf 3% gesunken und ich vermute, der ROX hätte bis zum Abschalten noch eine Stunde durchgehalten.


----------



## Karlii (3. August 2019)

Hi, 
@a-x-e-l 
Das mit der längeren Strecke nach Hause habe ich auch schon mal hinter mir. 
Habe nach Hause navigieren - dann "empfohlene Strecke" gewählt.
Ende war das ich ne laange Heimstrecke hatte. 
Aussage vom Support (telefonisch)
Der Weg ist dann dynamisch anhand der voreingestellten Parametr(Hauptstrasse befestigt....)
Bin noch nicht dazu gekommen Kurz zu testen, werde aber berichten wenn ich was getestet habe.
Mfg Karlii


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. August 2019)

Heute in der Heimat des ROX 12 unterwegs gewesen um die Strecke für nächstes Wochenende etwas kennenzulernen. Durch die unendlich vielen Trails, Abzweigungen und teils parallel verlaufenden Trails haben wir an irgendeiner Stelle den vorgegebenen Track verlassen. Durch die Neuberechnung wussten wir irgendwann nicht mehr ob wir noch auf Abwegen oder wieder auf der ursprünglichen Strecke waren. Die Neuberechnung sollte abwählbar sein. Nach einem Stop der Navigation und einem Neustart der Tracknavigation waren wir wieder schnell auf Kurs.

An einigen Stellen war nicht ganz klar wo die Reise hingehen soll da der Streckenverlauf sich an diesen Punkten teils mehrfach getroffen hat. Unterwegs war die blaue Linie eine prima Hilfe und Verbesserung gegenüber vorher.

Aus Zeitgründen musste die Wolfsburg direkt angefahren werden. Sie war im Menü ziemlich schnell gefunden und ruck zuck angefahren...leider sind wir am Ende der Abfahrt angekommen. Also Abfahrt hochgeschoben, über die Steilheit und vorblockten Stellen gewundert und dann mit Respekt runter. Sattel kann beim Marathon oben bleiben, Sommerreifen sollten auch genügen.

Von dort aus zurück ans Auto. Auch das war schnell gefunden. Die Navigation des ROX gefällt mir immer besser. Fehler waren eher meinem bescheidenen Sehvermögen bzw. generellen Unvermögen geschuldet.

Der Kollege hatte mit seinem 83x des Mitbewerbers Probleme mit dem ständigen Herauszoomen zur Gesamtübersicht .

Navigieren im Pfälzer Wald stellt für alle Geräte eine große Herausforderung dar, ohne Kompromissbereitschaft geht nichts.

Wir sind weder verhungert noch verdurstet und haben neben tollen Trails das Auto wieder gefunden. Was will man mehr?

Bin trotzdem froh dass die Strecke am kommenden Wochenende ausgeschildert ist 

Update: das Ausrufezeichen links oben im Display  war der Hinweis dass wir uns auf einem berechneten Zwischenstück befinden. Hatte das zwar vermutet, habe aber jetzt erst gelesen dass es wirklich so war.


----------



## pacechris (4. August 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Der Kollege hatte mit seinem 83x des Mitbewerbers Probleme mit dem ständigen Herauszoomen zur Gesamtübersicht .



Nur das das Kollege mit Gar...83x schon ne ganze weil gesagt hat das wir nicht mehr auf dem Track sind und wir daher etwas unkorodiert durch die gegend gefahren sind weil wir und auf den Rox verlassen haben


----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. August 2019)

pacechris schrieb:


> Nur das das Kollege mit Gar...83x schon ne ganze weil gesagt hat das wir nicht mehr auf dem Track sind und wir daher etwas unkorodiert durch die gegend gefahren sind weil wir und auf den Rox verlassen haben



Da waren halt die zwei richtigen Spezialagenten unterwegs 

Hätte ich früher auf das Ausrufezeichen geachtet...Der 83x hat öfter neben der Strecke gelegen wo der ROX exakt drauf lag


----------



## pacechris (4. August 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Da waren halt die zwei richtigen Spezialagenten unterwegs
> 
> Hätte ich früher auf das Ausrufezeichen geachtet...Der 83x hat öfter neben der Strecke gelegen wo der ROX exakt drauf lag


Wieso?
Als ich angezeit bekam das wir nebendran sind war wir es doch auch...............egal, ich hab keinen nerv für sowas.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. August 2019)

Am Sonntag ist die Strecke gekennzeichnet, da sind Verfahrer fast ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Sadwick (4. August 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Zur Laufzeit des ROX: Ich habe den Eindruck gewonnen, dass an der Restlaufzeit von der Akkuanzeige etwas verändert wurde.
> Ich hatte die Woche (So, Mo, Mi, Fr) vier Einheiten über 11,5h incl. Warmlaufen und Datentransfer am Ende. Die Prozentzahl war auf 3% gesunken und ich vermute, der ROX hätte bis zum Abschalten noch eine Stunde durchgehalten.


Das kann ich nicht bestätigen, bei mir lag der Verbrauch, wie gewohnt, im Mittel bei etwa 10% / h. Wobei mir schon seit längerem aufgefallen, dass die Akkuanzeige im Bereich über 87% deutlich schneller runter geht.


----------



## Toto73_erlangen (5. August 2019)

Mal ein positiver Beitrag :
Seit meiner bei Sigma war, läuft er ohne ungeplante Neustarts, Bootloops, etc...
Routing über Straka und GPSsie funktioniert auch gut. Ich kann momentan nur bemängeln, dass ich den SIGMA R2 DUO COMBO GESCHWINDIGKEITS- UND TRITTFREQUENZSENDER nach jedem Waschen des Rades 2 Tage trocknen muss...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. August 2019)

Punkt auf Karte...Volltreffer


----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. August 2019)

Musste heute die Sensoren und die Leistungskurbel neu synchronisieren. Kann unter dem Leistungsmesser die Kurbellänge gar nicht mehr eingeben. Hat jemand eine Idee warum?


----------



## Speichenputzer (8. August 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Musste heute die Sensoren und die Leistungskurbel neu synchronisieren. Kann unter dem Leistungsmesser die Kurbellänge gar nicht mehr eingeben. Hat jemand eine Idee warum?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 894254


Interessant, bei meinen Powermetern (Stages und Quarg) gibts diesen Menüpunkt gar nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. August 2019)

Bin ja öfter durch den Wind, trotzdem habe ich irgendwie im Kopf dass ich bei der ersten Einrichtung die Kurbellänge auswählen konnte.


----------



## Scrat (8. August 2019)

Die Kurbellänge steht in der Stages App wenn Du Dich per BT vom Handy aus verbindest. Der ROX hat da nix mit zu tun


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. August 2019)

Glaube ich hab zu viele Geräte. 
Bei den anderen musste ich die Kurbellänge manuell eingeben. 

Bin mir beim ROX nicht sicher ob es vorm Firmware Update der STAGES war


----------



## jojo_ab (8. August 2019)

jojo_ab schrieb:


> Wenn er mal läuft, dann läuft er bei mir. Abstürze hatte ich (seit dem letzten Update) noch nie im laufenden Betrieb.


Ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil. Heute nach 30 Minuten Fahrt, kam eine Trinkbenachrichtigung. Als ich diese weg klicken wollte, hat der Rox einen Reboot hingelegt. 

@SIGMA-Support 
Wie geht ihr denn mit der mangelnden Zuverlässigkeit des Rox aktuell um? Wann wird sich das bessern?


----------



## Speichenputzer (9. August 2019)

jojo_ab schrieb:


> Ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil. Heute nach 30 Minuten Fahrt, kam eine Trinkbenachrichtigung. Als ich diese weg klicken wollte, hat der Rox einen Reboot hingelegt.
> 
> Ist so gewollt von Sigma!  Hast ja dann genug Zeit zum Trinken....
> 
> ...



Wie so oft.: Schweigen im  Support Wald besonders zu diesem Thema....! 
Ich habe die Hoffnung auf Besserung schon irgendwie aufgegeben, da es vermutlich am System (Android Murks!) liegt.


----------



## Speichenputzer (9. August 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Glaube ich hab zu viele Geräte.
> Bei den anderen musste ich die Kurbellänge manuell eingeben.
> 
> Bin mir beim ROX nicht sicher ob es vorm Firmware Update der STAGES war



Ich finde es schon etwas seltsam mit deiner Kurbelängeneingabe.  Erscheint bei mir im Rox Menue defenitiv nicht als Auswahl, Macht ja auch irgendwie zumindest bei Stages keinen Sinn da die Kurbellänge ja auch nicht veränderbar ist.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. August 2019)

Weiß ja nicht wer die Wattberechnung macht ( ROX oder STAGES).

In meinen anderen Geräten müsste ich sie definitiv eingeben.

Den Radumfang muss man z.B. auch im ROX eingeben, die Info erhält er NICHT vom GARMIN Sensor.


----------



## Fembria (9. August 2019)

Heute während der Fahrt einen Ausfall von der Herzfrequenz und der Leistungsanzeige Dauer 5 Min! So einen langen Verlust der Anzeige hatte ich noch nie.


----------



## jojo_ab (9. August 2019)

Speichenputzer schrieb:


> Wie so oft.: Schweigen im  Support Wald besonders zu diesem Thema....!


Ignorieren des Fehlers funktioniert nicht, das hat Sigma ja jetzt lange genug versucht. Jetzt sollten sie sich mal was anderes überlegen. Dieses ignorieren wirkt langsam echt arrogant auf mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergjung (9. August 2019)

Fembria schrieb:


> Heute während der Fahrt einen Ausfall von der Herzfrequenz und der Leistungsanzeige Dauer 5 Min! So einen langen Verlust der Anzeige hatte ich noch nie.


Na du glücklicher. Bei mir funktioniert die Leistungsanzeige/Trittfrequenzanzeige nur noch zu ca. 20% bei einer Tour. Pedalierindex liegt nur noch bei ca. 30%.  Die ersten vier Wochen hat es zu 100% funktioniert, danach wurden die Ausfälle immer öfter und immer länger. Jetzt quasi Totalausfall. Auch mehrfaches neues Verbinden des Sensors bringt keine Besserung. 
Laut Sigma wird daran gearbeitet- man solle Geduld haben....
Rox11 läuft weiter zu 100% korrekt.
Ein Update des Rox 12 warte ich noch ab.

Frage: ist hier jemand dabei, bei dem der ROX 12 dauerhaft keine Probleme bei der Anzeige der Leistung/Trittfrequenz hat?


----------



## a-x-e-l (9. August 2019)

Bergjung schrieb:


> Frage: ist hier jemand dabei, bei dem der ROX 12 dauerhaft keine Probleme bei der Anzeige der Leistung/Trittfrequenz hat?



Bis auf kurzzeitige Störungen, wo alle ANT+ Sensoren (Puls, TF und Powemeter) ausgestiegen sind, funktioniert die Stages LR bei mir am ROX 12 von Seiten des ROX 12 zuverlässig. Die Kurbel hatte sich zweimal aufgehängt, wofür der ROX nix kann. Welches System hast du am Rad?


----------



## a-x-e-l (9. August 2019)

Speichenputzer schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon etwas seltsam mit deiner Kurbelängeneingabe.  Erscheint bei mir im Rox Menue defenitiv nicht als Auswahl, Macht ja auch irgendwie zumindest bei Stages keinen Sinn da die Kurbellänge ja auch nicht veränderbar ist.



Ich habe es bei mir gefunden unter "Einstellungen" -> "Sensoren" -> "Vorhandene/verbundene Sensoren" oder ähnlich, dann den Powermeter
auswählen und ganz nach unten scrollen. Zeigt nix an und lässt sich auch nicht editieren.


----------



## Bergjung (9. August 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Bis auf kurzzeitige Störungen, wo alle ANT+ Sensoren (Puls, TF und Powemeter) ausgestiegen sind, funktioniert die Stages LR bei mir am ROX 12 von Seiten des ROX 12 zuverlässig. Die Kurbel hatte sich zweimal aufgehängt, wofür der ROX nix kann. Welches System hast du am Rad?


Ich habe die Stages L. Bei mir fällt immer nur Stages bei ANT+ aus. Herzfrequenz und Geschwindigkeit ohne Probleme. 
Die ersten vier Wochen ging ja auch alles gut. Schon merkwürdig dass sich die ROX 12 Geräte so unterschiedlich verhalten.
Laut Sigma macht bei mir ein Umtausch keinen Sinn, weil es Software Probleme sind. 
Dann müsste sich der ROX12 in Verbindung mit Stages doch überall gleich verhalten. Auch Probleme die erst nach vier Wochen einsetzen deuten eher nicht auf Software Probleme hin. Es gab mit Einsetzen der Probleme auch kein Software Update.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. August 2019)

Habe gerade noch am Edge 1030, Edge 520 und der FENIX 5 nachgesehen. Dort gibt es ebenfalls nur die Möglichkeit der Kalibrierung, die Kurbellänge kann nirgends eingegeben werden.

Ob das was mit dem letzten STAGES Update zu tun hat oder ob mir die Hitze Schäden im Hirn verursacht hat kann ich jetzt nicht mit Sicherheit zuordnen. Scheint als wäre auch hier das Problem wieder zwischen den beiden Ohren zu finden.

Hoffe und denke auch dass die Infos korrekt an die Endgeräte übertragen werden.


----------



## Resimilchkuh (10. August 2019)

Ich überlege gerade, wozu der die Kurbellänge überhaupt bräuchte. Der misst ja ein anliegendes Drehmoment/Kraft im Bereich der Achse oder irre ich? Dabei sollte dann egal sein, über welchen Hebelarm diese Kraft zustande kommt, bzw kennt der ja seinen internen Abstand vom Messpunkt zur Achse. Was anderes wäre es, wenn die Kraft am Pedal gemessen wird, dann ist die Kurbellänge zur Berechnung wichtig der Kraft an der Achse wichtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. August 2019)

Du irrst dich. Die Messstreifen sind am Kurbelarm befestigt und die Kurbellänge ist zur Berechnung der Leistung notwendig. Ich gehe davon aus dass die Elektronik dem Computer die Wattzahl überträgt und dieser die Werte einfach nur anzeigt.


----------



## der_marv (11. August 2019)

Moin Leute und Sigma Support, 

habe eben erfahren dass GPSies die Tage an den Anbieter AllTrails verkauft wurde. Glaube kaum dass es noch länger kostenlos zur Verfügung stehen wird, zumindest mit all den Funktionen.

Wie wird dies das DataCenter sowie den ROX 12 beeinflussen? 

Gruß


----------



## Resimilchkuh (11. August 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Du irrst dich. Die Messstreifen sind am Kurbelarm befestigt und die Kurbellänge ist zur Berechnung der Leistung notwendig. Ich gehe davon aus dass die Elektronik dem Computer die Wattzahl überträgt und dieser die Werte einfach nur anzeigt.


Ok, habe mich unglücklich ausgedrückt. Die Streifen messen die eingehende Kraft/Drehmoment. Aber die Kurbel hat ja ihren internen Referenzpunkt/Abstand zur Achse und kann damit eben auf den Drehpunkt berechnen. Von wie weit "oben" die Einleitung erfolgt, sollte dabei egal sein, da ja eben nicht extern der Kurbel gemessen wird.
Einem Drehmomentschlüssel ist es auch egal, ob ich ihn ganz am Ende fasse oder etwas weiter innen. Der wird beim gleichen Drehmoment auslösen. Im ersten Fall benötige ich als Anwender nur weniger Kraft.
Im Endeffekt sind wir uns aber glaube ich einig, dass die Kurbel berechnet und nicht der Sigma


----------



## Dangerous Dave (11. August 2019)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe mir vor kurzem den ROX 12 neu gekauft. Allerdings zweifele ich noch, ob mir das Gerät wirklich gefallen soll. Denn zum einen vermisse ich im Vergleich zum ROX 10 die Leistungsberechnung, die ICH jedenfalls sehr nützlich fand. In einem älteren Post schrieb der @SIGMA-Support , dass die Funktion wieder eingebaut wird. Ist das noch geplant oder hat man das nun endgültig eingestampft?

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15487225"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> @chd6 Die Leistungsberechnung wird wieder kommen. Nicht im nächsten Update, aber das darauf dürfte es wieder haben.



Zum anderen ist mir vorhin bei meiner ersten Testrunde aufgefallen, dass die Höhenmessung scheinbar nur funktioniert, wenn GPS aktiv ist. Mit deaktiviertem GPS ist die Höhe eingefroren, sprich keine Hm-Messung, keine Steigung etc. Ist das so normal? Habe es mit automatischer und manueller Kalibrierung getestet. Geht beides nicht, wenn GPS aus ist.
Denn wenn ich eine meiner Hausrunden fahre, mache ich eigentlich beim 10er immer GPS aus, um Akku zu sparen. Schließlich weiß ich da, wo ich bin.  Wenn ich jetzt aber immer GPS laufen lassen müsste, nur um auch die barometrische Höhenmessung nutzen zu können, dann würde ich mir nochmal ernsthaft überlegen, ob ich den 12er wieder zurückgebe.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Dangerous Dave (14. August 2019)

Eine kurze Rückmeldung von mir. Der Sigma Service schrieb mir, dass Höhenmessung und GPS getrennt funktionieren (ach was... ) und damit die HM auch gehen sollten, wenn GPS aus ist. Ich solle doch das (neue) Gerät zur Überprüfung einschicken.
Stattdessen werde ich das Gerät reklamieren. Ich fahre schon seit einigen Generationen Tachos von Sigma und war immer zufrieden. Doch dann hatte ich erst Probleme mit dem ROX 10 (Folie löste sich nach Ablauf der Garantie) und jetzt ein unausgereifter ROX 12 mit reduzierten Funktionen. Vielleicht kaufe ich mal was anderes.


----------



## DerLexus (14. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen, hat jemand eine Möglichkeit gefunden die aufgezeichneten Tracks vom Rox in Apple Health zu überführen, quasi als Training wie es Garmin Connect z.B. macht? Gruß Nino


----------



## rtbiker1 (15. August 2019)

DerLexus schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, hat jemand eine Möglichkeit gefunden die aufgezeichneten Tracks vom Rox in Apple Health zu überführen, quasi als Training wie es Garmin Connect z.B. macht? Gruß Nino



Ich synchronisiere mein Training über Wlan mit Strava. Wenn ich dann die Strava- App auf dem Iphone öffne, wird das Training in Apple Health übernommen.


----------



## DerLexus (16. August 2019)

rtbiker1 schrieb:


> Ich synchronisiere mein Training über Wlan mit Strava. Wenn ich dann die Strava- App auf dem Iphone öffne, wird das Training in Apple Health übernommen.


Danke dir. Ich werde das mal testen, nutze sonst Strava eher nicht sondern Komoot, da geht es leider nicht wenn man den Track importiert sondern nur wenn man ihn auch mit Komoot ausgezeichnet hat!


----------



## MK83 (16. August 2019)

Hi!

Habe heute meinen Rox 12 aus der Testaktion in Betrieb genommen. Die kurzen Ausfälle der Herzfrequenz habe ich ebenso wie die gelegentlichen Neustarts wenn ich das Gerät nach dem Hochfahren zu früh bedienen will. Ärgerlich aber damit könnte ich mich wohl abfinden.
Was ich allerdings zuvor noch nicht gelesen habe ist ein Problem der Auswertung der Pausen im Data Center. Stelle ich die x-Achse auf Zeit dann stimmen die Pausen, bei der x-Achse in Distanz sind alle Pausen bei der grafischen Auswertung ganz links im Nullpunkt zusammengedrängt.
Ich war mit einem Sigma ANT+ Geschwindigkeitssensor unterwegs und bei der gleichzeitigen Aufnahme mit dem Rox 10 gibt's diesbezüglich keine Probleme.
Handelt es sich dabei um ein bekanntes Symptom oder hat mein Gerät einen Defekt?


----------



## jojo_ab (16. August 2019)

@MK83 
Ich habe es gerade mal bei mir nachgeschaut. Den Fehler habe ich auch genau so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fembria (17. August 2019)

Das Problem mit den Pausen habe ich nicht im Data Center.
Bei mir werden bei den Leistungszonen im Data Center weder Daten noch das Diagramm angezeigt. Fahre mit Leistungsmesser und die Leistungsdaten werden unter Werte auch angezeigt.
Ist nun weiter kein Problem, nur ist es mir aufgefallen. Das Data Center ist in der aktuellen Version.


----------



## ccpirat (17. August 2019)

Abstürze wegen zu schneller Bedienung habe ich nicht mehr.
Letztens ist er mir nach ca. 5min abgestürzt, als ich im Menü gesucht habe.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. August 2019)

@Fembria
Hast du das auch im Menü ausgewählt dass es angezeigt wird?


----------



## Bergjung (17. August 2019)

Fembria schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den Pausen habe ich nicht im Data Center.
> Bei mir werden bei den Leistungszonen im Data Center weder Daten noch das Diagramm angezeigt. Fahre mit Leistungsmesser und die Leistungsdaten werden unter Werte auch angezeigt.
> Ist nun weiter kein Problem, nur ist es mir aufgefallen. Das Data Center ist in der aktuellen Version.


Das Problem dass zu den Leistungszonen nichts angezeigt wird habe ich schon vor Monaten an Sigma gemeldet. 
Sie haben es auch als Fehler bestätigt. Nachdem ich nachgefragt habe wurde mir per Mail gesagt, dass der Fehler gefixt wurde und mit dem nächsten Update behoben ist. Seitdem gab es aber keine neue Version des Data Center mehr. 
Die Leistungswerte im Diagramm werden bei mir aber angezeigt, sofern der Rox diese überhaupt anzeigt. Aber das ist ein anderes Problem.


----------



## Fembria (18. August 2019)

@Gianty , da werden die Leistungszonen auch nicht angezeigt, meine aber hier ( Foto )

Hatte auf dieser Fahrt auch den Sensorausfall über 5 Minuten bei der Herzfrequenz und dem Leistungsmesser!


----------



## Speichenputzer (18. August 2019)

Heute gemeinsame Ausfahrt mit einem Garmin Fahrer gemacht. Der Hammer: Ich habe 600 Hm mehr wie er, weil der Rox kräftig Hm eingebaut hat wo eigentlich nur ein paar wenige sind....! Plötzliche Steigraten um die 12m/min! Geil!!! Trittfrequenz fällt auch immer sporadisch aus. 
 Ist doch echt Murks das Teil!!!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. August 2019)

Fembria schrieb:


> @Gianty , da werden die Leistungszonen auch nicht angezeigt, meine aber hier ( Foto )
> 
> Hatte auf dieser Fahrt auch den Sensorausfall über 5 Minuten bei der Herzfrequenz und dem Leistungsmesser!
> Anhang anzeigen 899397


Ja, war ein blödes Bild von mir. Wollte nur auf die Einstellungen hinweisen.
Wird doch alles angezeigt oder habe ich etwas vergessen? Leistungszonen , Leistung...


----------



## torwaerter (18. August 2019)

Also ich muss sagen, seit ca. 3 Monaten macht mein Rox12 kaum noch Probleme. Na ja, seit dem nutze ich meinen 11er wieder intensiv, wenn ich keine Navigation benötige . So kam der 12er nur noch zu 5 bis 6 Einsätzen im Monat. Aber wie ich hörte, dass es ein neues Update gibt, keimte neue Hoffnung auf. Und dann heute die erste Ausfahrt. Und was soll ich sagen, einschalten.... warten.... 1x touchen und zack... Reboot! Mal ehrlich, der Fehler ist seit über 1 Jahr dokumentiert. Entweder ist man bei Sigma so ignorant oder einfach unfähig, anders kann ich mir das wirklich nicht mehr erklären....


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. August 2019)

Nachdem der ROX kurz nach dem Losfahren „Batterie leer“ angezeigt hatte, ging es noch 1,5h ohne Probleme weiter. Die Beleuchtung manuell auf die niedrigste Einstellung, alles andere blieb aktiviert.

Das fand ich schon bemerkenswert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fembria (18. August 2019)

Der ROX 12 gefällt mir schon eigentlich ganz gut. Die " Macken " nerven manchmal schon ein wenig mehr oder weniger!
Mit der Batterielaufzeit komm ich ganz gut klar, bei längeren Touren nehme ich aber vorsichtshalber ein Akku Pack mit.
Die Navigation gefällt mir sehr gut  --  auf meinen Strecken hatte ich damit keine Probleme  -- gut finde ich auch die Ankündigung für die nächste Wegänderung  --- kommt mir persönlich aber zu kurz nach dem Abbiegen --man konzentriert sich noch auf den neuen Weg  -- und schwupp schon wieder weg. Etwas später oder etwas länger der nächste Abbiegehinweis wäre für mich schon schön.
Was mich wundert sind die verschiedenen Probleme der Nutzer -- eigentlich müßten ja alle die gleichen Probleme haben --- schon merkwürdig! (?)
Hoffe das Sigma die " kleinen " Probleme auch noch irgendwann in den Griff bekommt. Dann könnte ich voll überzeugt sagen: Sigma ihr habt für mich das perfekte Gerät entwickelt!
Träume erst einmal weiter


----------



## Sadwick (19. August 2019)

Kann es sein, dass mit dem letzten Update die Abbiegehinweise wieder “schlechter“ geworden sind? Ich hatte jetzt etliche male an Abzweigungen keine Hinweise...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. August 2019)

Bei mir passt es bisher sehr gut


----------



## pacechris (19. August 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Nachdem der ROX kurz nach dem Losfahren „Batterie leer“ angezeigt hatte, ging es noch 1,5h ohne Probleme weiter. Die Beleuchtung manuell auf die niedrigste Einstellung, alles andere blieb aktiviert.
> 
> Das fand ich schon bemerkenswert



Denke das ist normal wenn man die Helligkeit runter stellt


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. August 2019)

Dass es dann noch ein Weilchen funktioniert ist selbstverständlich. Wenn du mir jetzt noch sagen kannst wie lange die Reserve noch ausgereicht hätte, wäre ich vollends zufrieden.


----------



## Bergjung (19. August 2019)

torwaerter schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen, seit ca. 3 Monaten macht mein Rox12 kaum noch Probleme. Na ja, seit dem nutze ich meinen 11er wieder intensiv, wenn ich keine Navigation benötige . So kam der 12er nur noch zu 5 bis 6 Einsätzen im Monat.


So mache ich das im Moment auch. Überwiegend ROX 11 da ich Herzfrequenz und Leistung sehen will. 
Fahre ich eine neuen Track ab, nehme ich den ROX12. 
Auf die Dauer kann das aber nicht die Lösung sein. Man hofft bei jedem Update.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (19. August 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Dass es dann noch ein Weilchen funktioniert ist selbstverständlich. Wenn du mir jetzt noch sagen kannst wie lange die Reserve noch ausgereicht hätte, wäre ich vollends zufrieden.



Das musst du Sigma fragen, die werden wohl auf Nummer sicher gehen was die Warnung angeht.
Interessant wäre wenn man keine Einstellung verändert wie lange es dann noch geht, das weiß Sigma bestimmt


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. August 2019)

Ist u.a. stark Temperaturabhängig.

Wäre ich nicht so vergesslich mit dem Aufladen


----------



## Scrat (19. August 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Wäre ich nicht so vergesslich mit dem Aufladen



Ich hoffe Du fährst keine Di2...


----------



## EarlyUp (19. August 2019)

Wie kann ich denn nach einem Absturz meine angefangene Tour weiter fahren?
Neulich ist mir der Rox 12 genau bei der hälfte der Tour, als ich Pause machen wollte abgestürzt. Später zu Hause hat er dann zwei Touren hoch geladen. ein mal hin und dann wieder zurück. Irgendwo war also die "Hinfahrt" abgespeichert. Nur wo?


----------



## Sadwick (19. August 2019)

EarlyUp schrieb:


> Wie kann ich denn nach einem Absturz meine angefangene Tour weiter fahren?


Das geht nicht. Man hat dann, wie du selbst schon festgestellt hast, zwei Touren. Ist mir letzte Woche selbst passiert: Während einer Pause nach ~65km hat der ROX abgespeichert. Ich habe dann eine neue Aufzeichnung starten müssen und am Ende waren es dann zwei einzelne Aktivitäten.


----------



## EarlyUp (19. August 2019)

Sadwick schrieb:


> Das geht nicht. Man hat dann, wie du selbst schon festgestellt hast, zwei Touren. Ist mir letzte Woche selbst passiert: Während einer Pause nach ~65km hat der ROX abgespeichert. Ich habe dann eine neue Aufzeichnung starten müssen und am Ende waren es dann zwei einzelne Aktivitäten.



Danke für deine Antwort. Das kann doch @SIGMA-Support  sicher in einer der nächsten Updates beheben? Denn schließlich ist ja die Tour gespeichert.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. August 2019)

Kann man die beiden Touren mit einem Editor zusammenfügen?


----------



## Cyclingjudge (19. August 2019)

Scrat schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Du fährst keine Di2...


Die Batterie hält eh ein halbes Jahr. Es sei denn, du fährst Jahreskilometer im fünfstelligen Bereich. Für meine knapp 5000 km reicht nahezu eine Ladung aus.


----------



## Bergjung (19. August 2019)

Sadwick schrieb:


> Das geht nicht. Man hat dann, wie du selbst schon festgestellt hast, zwei Touren. Ist mir letzte Woche selbst passiert: Während einer Pause nach ~65km hat der ROX abgespeichert. Ich habe dann eine neue Aufzeichnung starten müssen und am Ende waren es dann zwei einzelne Aktivitäten.


Einen Absturz während einer Pause hatte ich noch nie. Es ist schon merkwürdig wie unterschiedlich sich die Geräte verhalten obwohl doch überall die gleiche Software drauf ist.


----------



## Bike_N_D (20. August 2019)

Bergjung schrieb:


> Absturz während einer Pause


Das gute allerdings bei diesem Problem ist, dass die bisherige Tour abgespeichert wird, somit ist nichts verloren. Auch wenn es total lästig ist. Ich hatte das zwar noch nicht, doch das kann ja noch kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo_ab (20. August 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Kann man die beiden Touren mit einem Editor zusammenfügen?


Ja.
Nachdem der Rox neulich einen Reboot während der Tour durchgeführt hat, habe ich auch zwei Einträge der Tour im Data Center. Die beiden Einträge kann man als .fit exportieren und z.B. mit https://www.fitfiletools.com zu einer Datei kombinieren. Das Problem ist nur, dass man die .fit Datei nicht mehr in das Data Center importieren kann.
Man kann die Dateien auch mit https://gotoes.org/strava/Combine_GPX_TCX_FIT_Files.php zu einer .gpx Datei zusammenfügen. Diese lässt sich dann in das Data Center importieren. Allerdings erscheint das dann nur unter Tracks, nicht im Dashboard als gefahrene Tour.

Alles irgendwie unbefriedigend und auch unnötig, wenn Sigma endlich mal die Bugs beheben würde.


----------



## a-x-e-l (20. August 2019)

pacechris schrieb:


> Das musst du Sigma fragen, die werden wohl auf Nummer sicher gehen was die Warnung angeht.
> Interessant wäre wenn man keine Einstellung verändert wie lange es dann noch geht, das weiß Sigma bestimmt


----------



## Cyclingjudge (20. August 2019)

jojo_ab schrieb:


> Ja.
> Nachdem der Rox neulich einen Reboot während der Tour durchgeführt hat, habe ich auch zwei Einträge der Tour im Data Center. Die beiden Einträge kann man als .fit exportieren und z.B. mit https://www.fitfiletools.com zu einer Datei kombinieren. Das Problem ist nur, dass man die .fit Datei nicht mehr in das Data Center importieren kann.
> Man kann die Dateien auch mit https://gotoes.org/strava/Combine_GPX_TCX_FIT_Files.php zu einer .gpx Datei zusammenfügen. Diese lässt sich dann in das Data Center importieren. Allerdings erscheint das dann nur unter Tracks, nicht im Dashboard als gefahrene Tour.
> 
> Alles irgendwie unbefriedigend und auch unnötig, wenn Sigma endlich mal die Bugs beheben würde.


Man kann auch mit dem fitfilerepairtool ins *.slf-Format exportieren. Und das kann man ins Data-Center importieren und wird auch im Dashboard angezeigt.


----------



## jojo_ab (20. August 2019)

Danke @Cyclingjudge, aber wie bzw. womit kann man zwei SLF Dateien zusammenfügen?


----------



## Cyclingjudge (21. August 2019)

jojo_ab schrieb:


> Danke @Cyclingjudge, aber wie bzw. womit kann man zwei SLF Dateien zusammenfügen?


Na eben mit dem fitfilerepairtool oder eben mit fitfiletools (und dort File Combiner auswählen). Das Problem bei den (online)fitfiletools ist aber, daß offenbar nur *.fit-Dateien verarbeitet werden können, wohingegen das fitfilerepairtool auch die *.slf-Dateien verarbeiten und exportieren kann!

Ich nutze Ersteres. Kostet mich zwar einen kleinen Obulus für die Lizenz, aber das war es bisher durchaus wert. Zudem reagiert Herr Krallmann auf Kontaktemails sehr schnell und bietet evtl anderweitige Lösungen an oder fixed das Problem durch ein Update.

Mit dem neuesten Update des fitfilerepairtools kann man auch die SIGAM-Dateien im Format *.slf importieren (ich lobe mich mal selbst  : das war meine Anregung/Frage an Herrn Krallmann vom Montag, abends kam die Mail bzgl. des entsprechenden Updates ). Der Export ins das *.slf-Format ging aber schon vorher.

Was den Import und den Export von *.slf-Dateien angeht, hab ich es gerade mit der neuesten Version des fitfilerepairtools getestet. Sowohl im- als auch Export funktioniert, ebenso wie anschließend der Import der reparierten Datei ins Dashboard des DataCenter.


----------



## Greatdisaster (25. August 2019)

Bergjung schrieb:


> Einen Absturz während einer Pause hatte ich noch nie. Es ist schon merkwürdig wie unterschiedlich sich die Geräte verhalten obwohl doch überall die gleiche Software drauf ist.



Hast Du Sensoren für Trittfrequenz und/oder Geschwindigkeit verbaut ?
Ich vermute mein Absturz in der Pause kam daher weil sich die Sensoren nach kurzer Zeit abgeschaltet haben (Sleep Mode).
Einen weiteren Absturz hatte ich vermutlich als sich ein Sensor wegen einer leeren Batterie im Sensor während der Fahrt abgeschaltet hatte.


----------



## rtbiker1 (25. August 2019)

Ich bin dieses Wochenende den Stoneman Miriquidi an 2 Tagen gefahren. Gestern Nachmittag habe ich das Display abgeschaltet, heute Morgen wieder aktiviert. Die Aufzeichnung lief noch- ich konnte sie fortsetzen. Es gab keine Probleme, auch die Navigation lief fehlerfrei.


----------



## Lars-E (27. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
bin gestern auf dem Rückweg vom Gardasee direkt mal bei Sigma vorbeigefahren da sich mein ROX 12 mal wieder nicht aufladen ließ.
In der Vergangenheit immer mit einem Recovery gelöst. Nachdem der zuständige MItarbeiter sich das Gerät angeschaut hat und den Fehler nicht zuordnen konnte(Akku oder Ladebuchse?), hat er mir ein neues Gerät fertig gemacht und mitgegeben. Für diese unkomplizierte Art des Gerätetausches mal ein Lob. Keine Nachfrage nach Alter oder sonstiges zu dem Gerät. 
Aber ich denke man weiß auch um die Problematik mit dem Produkt. Sei es drum, starte gleich mal ne Ausfahrt und hoffe das mich das Gerät möglichst fehlerfrei begleiten wird, und das nicht nur heute.

Gruß
Lars

: die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## the crasher (29. August 2019)

Hallo Sigma

Gestern bei einer kurzen Tour während der Fahrt von oben nach unten gewischt um ein Strava Segment abzubrechen -> REBOOT
Firmware: 1.19.270 /40552)

Beim Fahren habe ich immer zusätzlich Strava auf dem Smartphone an, somit kein Verlust der Strecke, ist aber schon sehr traurig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK83 (29. August 2019)

Hi!

Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit GPX Tracks direkt vom Handy auf den ROX 12 zu bringen? Daheim nutze ich dafür immer das DataCenter (wobei man es wohl auch direkt via Explorer durchführen kann). Online-Services (GPSies, Komoot, usw.) will ich eigentlich nicht nutzen wenn es sich vermeiden lässt.
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es via USB OTG funktionieren könnte aber habe kein passendes Kabel dafür. Hat das eventuell schon jemand getestet?


----------



## Rennbootlenker (30. August 2019)

Guten Abend,

Ich habe durch die Test und WOW Aktion nun auch einen ROX12 erworben und konnte ihn schon ausgiebig testen, mein Rox9.1 hat 6 Jahre gute Dienste getan und jetzt ist es Zeit für was aktuelles geworden.

Probleme mit Reboots oder Hängern hab ich nicht, auch wurde ich durch vorhandene Tracks sehr gut Navigiert und hab damit keine Probleme die Hinweise zu hören. Hab allerdings den Rox aufn Vorbau, da wird der Ton auch zurück geworfen, am Butler ist er tatsächlich leiser.

Hab schon einiges hier im Forum gelesen, wollte aber nochmal etwas nachfragen.

Aufgrund verschiedener ungünstiger gesundheitlicher Umstände dieses Jahr, hab ich die letzte Zeit beim aufzeichen mit Strava aufn Smartphone immer die Funktion BEACON genutzt. So das meine Freundin z.B. sehen kann ob ich noch fahre oder im Wald rumliege.
Gibt es die Möglichkeit mit dem ROX oder ist das irgendwann vorgesehen? Das ist mir nämlich wirklich wichtig und ich denke das ich da nicht der einzige Nutzer bin der Interesse daran hat.

Gibt es zu den Fehlern bei der TF eine Lösung, hab bei 3 h Stunden Fahrt zwar bloß zwei Ausreisser in den 200er Bereich, aber es ist halt nicht schön.
Mir würde schon die Möglichkeit, das ganze Auszuschneiden reichen, dann lieber 10 sekunden keine TF als so ein Fantasiewert.


Das mit der HF hält sich in Grenzen, 10x 3s Aussetzer bei 3h Fahrt. Hab ich ja anscheinend Glück und das lässt sich auch nicht komplett vermeiden oder?

@MK83  hab das selber noch nicht gebraucht und ich nutze auch komoot für Tracks, aber hilft dir da die SIGMA Link app weiter?
LG
Rennbootlenker


----------



## Bergjung (31. August 2019)

Sei froh, du scheinst Glück mit dem Gerät zu haben. Die Aussetzer bei der Herzfrequenz haben fast alle, die halten sich aber auch bei mir in Grenzen und sind verschmerzbar.  Bei mir fing es auch mit einigen wenigen Aussetzern bei Trittfrequenz/Leistung an. Die wurden aber immer mehr und jetzt meist  Komplettausfall. Laut Sigma arbeitet man an dem Problem. Ob und wann was per Update gefixt wird ist offen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (31. August 2019)

Habe heute eine längere Runde gedreht, die der Kollege mit Komoot geplant hat. Hab seine Einladung angenommen und schon war die Tour auf dem ROX. Super einfach 

Mussten wir unterwegs von der geplanten Route abweichen, erschien die geplant Ausgangsroute rot, die neu berechnete Strecke wie gewohnt in blau. Konnte als Blindfisch alles prima erkennen und wir hatten einen schönen Überblick ob wir in der richtigen bzw gewünschten Richtung unterwegs waren. 

Ausfälle oder Aussetzer gab es keine. Das Gerät gefällt mir immer besser.

Hatte unter der Woche Intervallevmit jeweils 10sec Max Sprint und jeweils 10sec Pause gefahren.

Die Sportuhr eines Mitbewerbers läuft immer parallel mit. In der Auswertung des Mitbewerbers war die Leistung die der PM während der Sprints aufgezeichnet hat überhaupt nicht zu erkennen. Es wurde nur ein Anstieg und stetiger Abfall dargestellt. Im Data Center war alles sauber dargestellt, incl der kurzen Pausen. Konnte die einzelnen Sprints perfekt auswerten


----------



## Greatdisaster (31. August 2019)

Heute habe ich einen 300km Radmarathon fahren wollen und das war das erste mal für mich.
Track vom Veranstalter auf dem Rox12 geladen über das Sigma Datacenter und gleich sicherheitshalber gestern Abend noch probeweise ohne Probleme gestartet auf dem Gerät. Danach habe ich den Rox12 ausgeschaltet.
Heute morgen am Start wollte ich meinen Rox12 booten und was passiert ? Bootloop !

Ich durfte die ganze Veranstaltung ohne funktionierenden Tacho fahren was mich echt richtig sauer macht !
Am liebsten hätte ich das Teil in der Weser versenkt.

Wenn das Gerät schon in so einen kaputten Zustand geraten kann dann sollte es wenigstens das erkennen und die Userdaten nach Nachfrage löschen und zumindest die Sportprofile und Konteninformation (komoot etc) aus der Sigma Cloud restaurien.

Erst zu Hause konnte ich den Tip mit dem Recovery Menü finden aber musste alles neu via PC übertragen.
Danke Sigma für dieses tolle Gerät !


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. September 2019)

Ist mir zuletzt mit dem so zuverlässigen xx520 des Mitbewerber gegangen. Nach dem Rennen wollte ich speichern, dann hing sich das Teil auf und alles war weg.

Zwar Ärgerlich, das Leben ging trotzdem ungehindert weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (6. September 2019)

Es gibt ein Update für die App (habe Android) und das Data Center (PC). Gefühlt geht die Synchronisation am PC schneller und es gibt
eine Anzeige der Leistungsbereiche, also wie lange man sich in welchem Wattbereich aufhält.


----------



## Bergjung (6. September 2019)

Ja, endlich ist die Leistungsbereichanzeige wieder da. Beim Rox 11 gab es die von Beginn an. 
Das habe ich im Mai als Fehler bei Sigma gemeldet und jetzt ist es gefixt. Auch für schon gefahrene Aktivitäten funktioniert die Anzeige.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. September 2019)

Meint ihr das hier?


----------



## a-x-e-l (7. September 2019)

@Gianty 

Ja, genau. Oder als Balkendiagramm.


----------



## Bosma (9. September 2019)

Bergjung schrieb:


> Ja, endlich ist die Leistungsbereichanzeige wieder da. Beim Rox 11 gab es die von Beginn an.
> Das habe ich im Mai als Fehler bei Sigma gemeldet und jetzt ist es gefixt. Auch für schon gefahrene Aktivitäten funktioniert die Anzeige.


Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass die Leistungsbereichsanzeige im Datacenter nur funktioniert, wenn mann beim Rad Pedalen zur Leistungsberechnung installiert hat? Ich hatte vorher auch einen ROX11 und hatte die Leistungsbereichsanzeige im Datacenter auch ohne Leistungsmesser beim Pedal. Geht das auch beim ROX12?


----------



## a-x-e-l (9. September 2019)

@ Bosma

 Du brauchst einen Leistungsmesser, egal ob in Pedale, Kurbel oder Nabe. Einen "Berechnungsmodus"
ohne Sensoren hat der ROX 12 nicht.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (10. September 2019)

Spannend,

seit Anfang September funktioniert bei mir die Höhenmessung 'anders als erwartet'.

Weder der absolute Wert, noch der der Strecke !
Mal liegt Berlin auf 14m, gestern dann einen Gipfel erklommen - auf 280hm, in Berlin.
Dabei war ich nicht auf dem Fernsehturm  

Neustart - durchgeführt.
Automatischer Abgleich mit GPS ist an, der Rox staub trocken ... 

Basstler


----------



## jojo_ab (15. September 2019)

Ich habe bei einem Garmin gesehen, dass bei einer geplanten Route die verbleibenden Höhenmeter angezeigt werden. Sogar für den aktuellen Anstieg wird es angezeigt.

Beim Rox habe ich keine passenden Datenfelder gefunden, hat das jemand zufällig bei sich konfiguriert und kann mir sagen wie?


----------



## Bike_N_D (17. September 2019)

Hallo,
hab grade bemerkt, dass die Strava Live Segmente zwar angezeigt werden, jedoch sind keine Zeiten (Bestenliste) hinterlegt. Habe meine Segmente ja schon mehrmals abgefahren, sollten also Zeiten hinterlegt sein. Und selbst wenn nicht, müssten diese doch bei einer Synchronisation mit Strava heruntergeladen werden, zumindest war das so bis vor kurzem. 
Könnt ihr mal bei eurem Rox12 schauen ob das auch so ist? 
Hab mich über dem Rox12 bei Strava schon ab- und wieder angemeldet, synchronisiert...brachte aber nix.
In allen Segementen stehen keine Zeiten in der Bestenliste drin.
Gehe ich allerdings in meine gefahrenen Strecken, und schaue dann ein Segment an, dann steht meine letzte Zeit drin, jedoch nicht wenn ich unter dem Hauptpunkt "Strava -> Zeige Strava Segmente" schaue.
Wenn das jemand kennt wäre ich für eine Lösung dankbar.


----------



## Bike_N_D (17. September 2019)

jojo_ab schrieb:


> Ich habe bei einem Garmin gesehen, dass bei einer geplanten Route die verbleibenden Höhenmeter angezeigt werden. Sogar für den aktuellen Anstieg wird es angezeigt.
> 
> Beim Rox habe ich keine passenden Datenfelder gefunden, hat das jemand zufällig bei sich konfiguriert und kann mir sagen wie?



Solch eine "Resthöhenmeter" Anzeige hat der Rox12, soweit ich weiß, nicht. Das einzige was du da machen könntest, eine 2x2 Feld unten mit dem Höhenmetergraphen, klappt aber nur gut mit geplanten Routen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the crasher (17. September 2019)

Hallo

Am Sonntag wieder ein Reboot.
Eine halbe Stunde auf der Rolle gefahren, Stop gedrückt.
Beim Drücken auf speichern - > Neustart...
Firmware: 1.19.270 /40552 

Langsam reichts...


----------



## Scrat (17. September 2019)

Ist die Aufzeichnung von der Rolle trotzdem da? Normalerweise sollte sie trotzdem im Speicher abgelegt sein.


----------



## the crasher (17. September 2019)

Scrat schrieb:


> Ist die Aufzeichnung von der Rolle trotzdem da? Normalerweise sollte sie trotzdem im Speicher abgelegt sein.


In dem Fall war es zum Glück noch da, aber meistens bricht es während der Aufnahme ab und dann hat man leider Pech gehabt.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. September 2019)

Meine Einheiten werden auf dem IPad nicht mehr richtig synchronisiert. Der aktuelle Tag fehlt immer. Auf dem Mobiltelefon ist sie in der Sigma Link App vorhanden


----------



## Landbewohner (18. September 2019)

@Gianty:
Mir geht es genau so, am Tel. passt alles, auf dem Ipad fehlt immer der letzte Tag .
Ich hab das Datacenter am Ipad komplett gelöscht und neu installiert.

Jetzt sind alle Daten vom Rox 10 da, aber vom Rox 12 nur jeder zweite Tag (


----------



## jojo_ab (18. September 2019)

@Bike_N_D 
Danke, guter Hinweis. Das hatte ich schon mal auf dem Screen, mir war aber die Anzeige des Maßstabs zu klein um das überhaupt abschätzen zu können. Ich versuche es aber noch mal.

@the crasher 
Passiert bei mir auch regelmäßig. Selbst wenn man den Startup-Fehler (Rox nach dem Start x Minuten nicht angefassten, sonst Absturz) beachtet, kommt es immer mal wieder zu Reboots. Wenn das passiert, dann immer, wenn ich den Touchscreen benutzt habe.

@Gianty 
Sync funktioniert bei mir mit DC 5.7.14 wie immer (d.h. Langsam ohne Ende), alle Aktivitäten sind da. Es gibt aber immer wieder Abweichungen der Daten bei der gleichen Aktivität zwischen der Datacenter Darstellung und der Sigma-Link App.

Mir kommt die ganze Sigma Infrastruktur wie aus dem letzten Jahrhundert vor. Die Apps wirken unheimlich altbacken, die ganzen Synchronisationen dauern ewig und sind überhaupt nicht nachvollziehbar. Ich synchronisiere die Link App, fahre eine Runde (es kommt also eine (1) Aktivität dazu), trotzdem erzählt mir die App, dass sie z.B. 15 Aktivitäten syncen will. 
Ich hatte neulich einen Garmin 830 in der Hand, der ist deutlich moderner und hat echt nützliche Funktionen. Dass  sich Sigma auf die Basic Funktionen konzentriert, wäre noch halbwegs zu verschmerzen, wenn das System richtig stabil laufen würde. Leider muss man bei jeder Berührung des Touchscreens die Luft anhalten und hoffen, dass der Rox einem nicht mit einem Reboot quittiert.

Ich habe echt langsam keinen Spaß mehr an dem Teil. Sigma hat sich ja offenbar hier auch zurückgezogen, geht Ihnen wahrscheinlich genau so...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. September 2019)

Habe die App auch deinstalliert und neu installiert. 
Jetzt sind von 953 Datensätze noch 2 da.
Manuelles synchronisieren bringt zwar das Symbol zum rotieren aber es passiert nichts. Nach ein paar Sekunden ist die Synchronisation fertig ohne neue Inhalte


----------



## Bike_N_D (18. September 2019)

Irgendwie bin ich froh nicht mit der Cloud verbunden zu sein, scheint ja nur Probleme damit zu geben.
Ich habe zwar alles im DC, aber offline, mit Backup der Datenbank auf externem privatem NAS.

Bezüglich des Segmentenproblemes, welches ich oben erwähnte. Ich habe es nach mehreren Versuchen aufgegeben mit Strava zu syncen, es werden keine Bestenlisten angezeigt. Statt dessen habe ich den Rox12 am PC angeschlossen und eine ältere Sicherung der Strava Segmente zurückgeschrieben, nun werden die Bestenlisten wieder korrekt angezeigt. Mal sehen, wie es sich bei der nächsten Ausfahrt verhält.
Vielleicht ein Strava Problem, oder doch eines des Rox12. Es werden zwar Daten runtergeladen, aber komischerweise keine Bestenlisten, hmmm.
Hat das mit Strava mal einer von euch versucht?


----------



## VolkeR. (22. September 2019)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab grade bemerkt, dass die Strava Live Segmente zwar angezeigt werden, jedoch sind keine Zeiten (Bestenliste) hinterlegt. Habe meine Segmente ja schon mehrmals abgefahren, sollten also Zeiten hinterlegt sein. Und selbst wenn nicht, müssten diese doch bei einer Synchronisation mit Strava heruntergeladen werden, zumindest war das so bis vor kurzem.
> Könnt ihr mal bei eurem Rox12 schauen ob das auch so ist?
> Hab mich über dem Rox12 bei Strava schon ab- und wieder angemeldet, synchronisiert...brachte aber nix.
> ...



Ich hatte dasselbe Problem. Hab vor einiger Zeit meine E-Mail-Adresse von "@googlemail.com" auf "@gmail.com" umgestellt.
Bei Strava war noch die alte Adresse hinterlegt. Gestern habe ich mich sowohl im ROX 12.0, als auch im Data-Center mit der neuen Adresse angemeldet und siehe da, er zeigt mir wieder die Zeiten an! 
Davor hatte er mir nach Beendigung des Segments immer nur meine eben gefahrene Zeit angezeigt und den Vergleichswert (Persönliche Bestzeit, KOM oder Fahrer vor mir) immer mit 00:00 ausgewiesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_N_D (22. September 2019)

VolkeR. schrieb:


> Hab vor einiger Zeit meine E-Mail-Adresse von "@googlemail.com" auf "@gmail.com" umgestellt.


Ich habe leider nichts dergleichen in letzter Zeit getan, das wäre ja noch zu verstehen gewesen. Aber das Problem war nicht nachvollziehbar meinerseits. Jetzt scheint aber wieder alles zu funktionieren wie gewohnt. Zum Glück hatte ich ne Sicherung des Rox12.
Vielleicht eine Störung bei Strava? Kurios war ja auch, dass er nach meiner zurückgespielten Sicherung der Segmente alles korrekt anzeigte, hatte ich dann allerdings ne Synchronisation mit Strava gemacht, war wieder alles weg und leer. 
Jetzt gehts wieder, auch mit Strava sync.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (23. September 2019)

Zu meinem inzwischen total ignoranten Höhenmesser gesellt sich neuerdings eine vorübergehende Abneigung gegenüber der Pulsmessung.

Bisheriger Kenntnisstand :

Gerät wurde nach offline laden (WE) am Montag neu hochgefahren
Rox soweit unauffällig, beim Gang ins passenden Sportprofile ist der Puls noch da
Kurze Zeit später abfahrt und 'Start' am Rox -> Puls weg ! Speed & PM laufen anstandslos weiter
Weder ein neu syncen oder Verbinden hilft - Puls bleibt unerkannt.
Gegenprobe mit dem Taschenrechner und ner beliebigen ANT+ App -> Pulssensor sendet einwandfrei.
Neustart des Rox bringt den Sensor dann wieder zur Anzeige
AddOn : Es ist der bisher zweite, exakt nach diesem Schema ablaufende, 'herzlose' Start ...
Ich behalte das Vorgehen mal bei und werden wieder berichten.


Basstler


----------



## Hans1959 (23. September 2019)

Nach einer längeren Glückssträhne in der der Rox gut funktioniert hat,hatte ich jetzt doch wieder diese Reboots,das letzte mal während der Tour,wollte nur den Screen wechseln,da ist das Ding abgekackt.Hab ich dem Support gemeldet und die Dateien auf dem Rox mitgeschickt,folgende Antwort vom Support:
-----------------------------------
Sehr geehrter Herr Sistemich,
besten Dank für Ihre Nachricht.
Wir möchten uns entschuldigen, dass Sie derzeit Probleme mit dem ROX 12.0 SPORT haben.
Aktuell arbeiten wir bereits an einer Verbesserung, die dieses Problem nicht mehr aufzeigen soll. Wir würden Ihnen diese gerne bereits vorab zur Verfügung stellen. Allerdings hat diese noch folgende Besonderheiten:

Ein direktes Auslesen der Trainingsdaten am DATA CENTER mittels USB ist nicht möglich, da das DATA CENTER den ROX 12.0 nicht erkennt 
Um Training ins Data Center zu importieren, muss man nun die .zipslf aus dem ROX 12.0 Ordner „Activities“ in einen beliebigen Ordner auf dem PC kopieren
Anschließend die Datei extrahieren (mit z. B. Winzip o. ä.)
Nun kann die Trainingsdatei mittels der Importfunktion vom Data Center importiert werden

Beim Anschließen an den PC wird der ROX 12.0 nun als „Media Player“ erkannt – es kommt nicht mehr der Hinweis, dass man den ROX 12.0 in den Übertragungsmodus schalten muss 
Daher sollte während der Zeit am PC, der ROX 12.0 nicht bedient werden! Dies ist dringend zu beachten

Sollte Sie die SIGMA CLOUD nutzen und den ROX 12.0 nicht per USB an PC anschließen, hat die neue Version keinerlei Unterschiede in der Nutzung.
Weiterhin ist es natürlich möglich - mittels USB - .gpx Dateien in den Ordner Tracks zu legen, um diese dann abfahren zu können.
Bitte senden Sie uns Ihren ROX 12.0 SPORT zu, wenn wir Vorab diese Version auf Ihren ROX 12.0 SPORT aufspielen sollen.
Für weitere Frage stehe ich Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.
Bei Rückfragen antworten Sie bitte nur auf diesen Email-Vorgang! Please reply only to this email!



Mit freundlichen Grüßen / Best regards


----------



## Speichenputzer (23. September 2019)

jojo_ab schrieb:


> @Bike_N_D
> Danke, guter Hinweis. Das hatte ich schon mal auf dem Screen, mir war aber die Anzeige des Maßstabs zu klein um das überhaupt abschätzen zu können. Ich versuche es aber noch mal.
> 
> @the crasher
> ...







Hans1959 schrieb:


> Nach einer längeren Glückssträhne in der der Rox gut funktioniert hat,hatte ich jetzt doch wieder diese Reboots,das letzte mal während der Tour,wollte nur den Screen wechseln,da ist das Ding abgekackt.Hab ich dem Support gemeldet und die Dateien auf dem Rox mitgeschickt,folgende Antwort vom Support:
> -----------------------------------
> Sehr geehrter Herr Sistemich,
> besten Dank für Ihre Nachricht.
> ...


Nach über einem Jahr bekommt Sigma u.a. die Spontanabstürze und das langame Hochladen in die Cloud nicht in den Griff. Besonders am WE braucht es oft immer noch mehrere Versuche seine Trainings hochzuladen.  STRAVA Upload unter 5 Sek!!!
Stimmt, auch das xte Update des Datacenters und der Link App können nicht darüber hinwegtäuschen dass, besonderes im Vergleich mit der Konkurrenz aus Übersee,  mittlerweile alles irgendwie "altbacken" und aus dem letzten Jahrhundert wirkt. 
Da nützt es auch nicht jetzt noch ein neues Produkt in Form einer Trainingsuhr (ID Free) nachzuschieben. Hab sie mal zwei Tage testen dürfen. Naja, anderes Thema für anderen Threat  Ich sage nur siehe oben !!
Die Konkurrenz ist da leider auch schon wieder zwei Schritte weiter.
Wenn ich jetzt hier lese das es eine Verbesserung sein soll, dass das DC den ROX über USB nicht mehr erkennt und man gezwungen ist das Training über Extrahieren und Kopieren von Ordnern irgendwie ins DC zu bekommen, fehlen mir die Worte!
Es gibt mittlerweile schon einige Touren bei denen das Gerät mich plötzlich im Stich gelassen hat. Sei es durch Reboots, Abbruch der Aufzeichnung und unrealistischen Höhenmessungen usw.
Auch wenn das Navigieren von Tracks wirklich gut ist und sich hier ausnahmsweise von der besagten Konkurrenz abhebt, hab auch ich im täglichen Gebrauch langsam irgendwie keinen Spass mehr an dem Teil. Sigma vermutlich auch nicht mehr , da sie sich hier aus dem Forum offensichtlich ziemlich zurückgezogen haben!


----------



## Hans1959 (23. September 2019)

Speichenputzer schrieb:


> Nach über einem Jahr bekommt Sigma u.a. die Spontanabstürze und das langame Hochladen in die Cloud nicht in den Griff. Besonders am WE braucht es oft immer noch mehrere Versuche seine Trainings hochzuladen.  STRAVA Upload unter 5 Sek!!!
> Stimmt, auch das xte Update des Datacenters und der Link App können nicht darüber hinwegtäuschen dass, besonderes im Vergleich mit der Konkurrenz aus Übersee,  mittlerweile alles irgendwie "altbacken" und aus dem letzten Jahrhundert wirkt.
> Da nützt es auch nicht jetzt noch ein neues Produkt in Form einer Trainingsuhr (ID Free) nachzuschieben. Hab sie mal zwei Tage testen dürfen. Naja, anderes Thema für anderen Threat  Ich sage nur siehe oben !!
> Die Konkurrenz ist da leider auch schon wieder zwei Schritte weiter.
> ...


Das sollte ja jetzt ein vorab Update sein,also das der Rox nicht mehr erkannt wird über den USB Anschluß wird wohl nur in dieser Version so sein,aber im großen und ganzen stimme ich dir zu,ist alles unmöglich wenn man bedenkt wie lange das teil schon auf dem Mrakt ist.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (23. September 2019)

Hans1959 schrieb:


> Beim Anschließen an den PC wird der ROX 12.0 nun als „Media Player“ erkannt ...



Das wäre doch mal nicht verkehrt - das Ding hat genug physische Tasten für die blinde Bedienung in der Tasche ... 
Aber auf A2DP, AptX oder Sony LDAC hab ich kein Bock - gibts die Klinke + gutem DA + kraftvollen Amp als USB Erweiterung* ?!

Mein alter Fiio X3 (Rev. 1) hat kein tageslichttaugliches Display .... 

Basstler

Ed *:
Ich weiss das es USB DACs gibt - nur bisher keinen von Sigma Sport gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (23. September 2019)

Wenn sich momentan hier keiner von SIGMA meldet scheinen alle fleißig zu arbeiten.

Sicherlich wird auch intensiv an der Fehlerbeseitigung gearbeitet. 

Fehler aufzeigen ist einfach, Fehler beheben ist oftmals schwieriger als gedacht.

Ich finde es nicht gut wenn Schriftverkehr hier veröffentlicht wird. Das ist eine ganz private Angelegenheit zwischen Kunde und Hersteller.


----------



## Hans1959 (24. September 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Wenn sich momentan hier keiner von SIGMA meldet scheinen alle fleißig zu arbeiten.
> 
> Sicherlich wird auch intensiv an der Fehlerbeseitigung gearbeitet.
> 
> ...


Ist mir relativ egal was du gut findest oder nicht,in dem Schriftverkehr steht lediglich drin das an einem neuen Update gearbeitet wird und welche Nachteile es hätte wenn es noch nicht ganz fertig installiert würde


----------



## Deleted 48245 (24. September 2019)

Ist heute wohl normal keinen Anstand mehr zu haben und es völlig egal zu finden was an die Öffentlichkeit gebracht wird.

Egal wird das "Wort" des Jahres werden.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (24. September 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Wenn sich momentan hier keiner von SIGMA meldet scheinen alle fleißig zu arbeiten.
> 
> Sicherlich wird auch intensiv an der Fehlerbeseitigung gearbeitet.
> 
> Fehler aufzeigen ist einfach, Fehler beheben ist oftmals schwieriger als gedacht.



Naja, sehe das bissel anders - den Ansatz konnte man vor einem Jahr verfolgen.

Nun sind es bald 18 Monate, in dem der 12er auf dem Markt ist und die gefühlte Konstante sind irgendwelche Software Macken.
Mal wird eine ausgeräumt, taucht kurze Zeit später eine Andere auf. (Bsp. mein ausgetauschter, absturzfreudiger 12er hatte keine Probleme mit der ANT+ Verbindung; der jetzige aber plötzlich  )

Dann das ignorieren von Unzulänglichkeiten wie :

Fehlerhafte Uhrzeit der Tracks
Lücken in den Datensätzen, wenn der Rox 12 die Tracks an Trainingpeaks hochlädt; Das Datacenter lädt dafür nicht vorhandene 'Balance' Werte bei einseitigem PM hoch ...
Die Höhen 'Schätzung'
Das vergeigte Karten Management
(Löschen einer Karte nur nach einem Update selbiger möglich - die aus Platzgründen nicht ins Gerät passt  )
...
Das erzeugt bei mir nicht den Eindruck das 'intensiv an der Fehlerbeseitigung gearbeitet wird' - es wird vielleicht probiert, aber ...

Und letztlich ist es normativ nicht die Aufgabe der Kunden, Produktfehler für den Hersteller zu suchen.
Dafür gibt es zumindest an meinem Arbeitsplatz eine Abteilung - Produkttest & Qualitätsmanagement.
Die dürfen den Rest finden, der beim Entwicklertest nicht aufgetreten ist, und das ist richtig mühsame Arbeit.
Der Entwickler ist an seinem Produkt 'betriebsblind' - er wird nur das abchecken, was er auch implementiert bzw. umgesetzt hat.
Die Tester probieren alles durch, gerne auch automatisiert, wobei diverse Szenarien 'Monte-Carlo' Style durcheinander und überkreuz probiert werden. Da gibt es Testskripte, die so aufwändig sind, wie der eigentliche Sourcecode des Produktes !

Basstler


----------



## Deleted 48245 (24. September 2019)

Hatte am Wochenende mit dem Flagschiff eines Mittbewerbers und deren App auch Probleme.

Nach dem Einschalten das Gerät 3x hängen geblieben, Uhrzeit morgens um 10:00 Uhr war 00:23 Uhr, Datum war der 18.07.2019 und das Hochladen funktionierte auch lange Zeit nicht.

Probleme haben wohl alle mehr oder weniger.

Den ROX habe ich in Pause geschickt da ich auf dem IPad nicht mehr synchronisieren kann.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (24. September 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Probleme haben wohl alle mehr oder weniger.


Genau da werde ich zunehmend gereizt - die Unternehmen sparen primär Kosten; Dem Kunden kostet sie Zeit und Nerven.

Wenn das noch mehr um sich greift, müsste über den Gesetzgeber alsbald das Gesetz zur Produkthaftung angepasst werden.
Um einen Passus für 'Bananen Ware' - die, die erst beim Kunden reift.

Oft genug zieht sich das über die 24 Monatige Gewährleistungspflicht - danach muss der Hersteller einem nicht mal mehr ein Update liefern...


----------



## Speichenputzer (25. September 2019)

Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Naja, sehe das bissel anders - den Ansatz konnte man vor einem Jahr verfolgen.
> 
> Nun sind es bald 18 Monate, in dem der 12er auf dem Markt ist und die gefühlte Konstante sind irgendwelche Software Macken.
> Mal wird eine ausgeräumt, taucht kurze Zeit später eine Andere auf. (Bsp. mein ausgetauschter, absturzfreudiger 12er hatte keine Probleme mit der ANT+ Verbindung; der jetzige aber plötzlich  )
> ...


Ich bin seit vielen Jahren Sigma "Fahrer". Habe u.a. die komplette Entwicklung vom ROX9, 10,11 bis nun zu 12er "mitbegleitet". 
Aus diesem Grund befinden sich mittlerweile auch über 1200 Datensätze und unzählige Tracks in meinem DC bzw. der Cloud. Habe dann vor kurzem das neue Update der Link App heruntergeladen mit dem Ergebniss dass die App nicht mehr startete! 
Also App deinstalliert und neu installiert. Danach hat mein Handy mehrere Stunden(!) gebraucht (5 Ghz WLAN!) sich mit der Cloud zu syncronisieren und die Datensätze und Tracks in die App herunterzuladen.
Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Anfänge des Internets mit alten V24 Telefonmodem. 
Die Performance der Cloud ist  immer noch "unterirdisch".
Auch der Hochlauf des Gerätes wird irgendwie immer langsamer. War so verwegen mal alles auf die mittlerweile funktionierende SD Karte auszulagern. Startzeit des Geräts von nun (gestoppten) 5 Minuten!! Wahnsinn!
Man stelle sich mal sowas bei einem 400€ Handy vor!
Also mein anfängliches Verständniss mit Sigma als langjähriger Nutzer ist mitterweile gegen Null gefallen.
Bei letzten Update wurde meiner Meinung nach, besonders was die Bootloops angeht, nichts getan.
Jetzt ist das Gerät jedenfalls auch E- Bike fähig und kann dann noch in einen vergrößerten Markt "gedrückt" werden. 

Soviel zum Thema Wirtschaftlichkeit!


----------



## Fembria (25. September 2019)

Mein ROX 12 lief den Sommer über gut und ohne Bootprobleme. In den letzten Tagen fast jedes Mal Startprobleme. Hoffe, da passiert langsam mal wieder was.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (25. September 2019)

IPad und die SIGMA Cloud vertragen sich wieder


----------



## Landbewohner (25. September 2019)

Was hast du gemacht das es am Ipad wieder funktioniert ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (26. September 2019)

Das IPad hat immer funktioniert, nur das Synchronisieren nicht.

Tröpfchen für Tröpfchen sind die Daten gestern eingetrudelt.


----------



## Landbewohner (26. September 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Das IPad hat immer funktioniert, nur das Synchronisieren nicht.
> 
> Tröpfchen für Tröpfchen sind die Daten gestern eingetrudelt.


Mhhh, mei mir fehlt noch immer die letzte Einheit, und eigenartiger Weise genau 4 Tage vom 7.09 bis 10.09 !
Hab wieder die App neu installiert, die 4 Tage sind verschwunden.
Am Handy sind sie aber vollständig


----------



## Deleted 48245 (26. September 2019)

Die letzten Tage muss ich noch kontrollieren. Hatte den ROX ja deswegen in Pause geschickt. Schaue heute Abend zuhause nach.


----------



## MK83 (26. September 2019)

MK83 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit GPX Tracks direkt vom Handy auf den ROX 12 zu bringen? Daheim nutze ich dafür immer das DataCenter (wobei man es wohl auch direkt via Explorer durchführen kann). Online-Services (GPSies, Komoot, usw.) will ich eigentlich nicht nutzen wenn es sich vermeiden lässt.
> Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es via USB OTG funktionieren könnte aber habe kein passendes Kabel dafür. Hat das eventuell schon jemand getestet?


Hi!

Ausnahmsweise antworte ich mir mal selbst. Habe heute mein Kabel (USB-C auf Micro-USB) erhalten und kann berichten, dass es funktioniert. Ich konnte erfolgreich heruntergeladene GPX-Dateien auf den ROX 12 kopieren und die dann anschließend laden.
Vielleicht hilft dies ja dem einen oder anderen.

Schöne Grüße
Manfred


----------



## Deleted 48245 (26. September 2019)

Landbewohner schrieb:


> Mhhh, mei mir fehlt noch immer die letzte Einheit, und eigenartiger Weise genau 4 Tage vom 7.09 bis 10.09 !
> Hab wieder die App neu installiert, die 4 Tage sind verschwunden.
> Am Handy sind sie aber vollständig


Bei mir fehlt auch die letzte Einheit 

Habe eben einen Test gemacht und ein Training gestartet. Nach ein paar Sekunden gespeichert, schwupp ist die zuletzt fehlende Einheit da und die letzte Einheit - der Test - fehlt.

Besitze nicht gerade wenige Navigationsgeräte, keins davon funktioniert 100%. Überlege gerade wie ich das auf der nächsten Tour am besten machen kann.


----------



## a-x-e-l (26. September 2019)

MK83 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ausnahmsweise antworte ich mir mal selbst. Habe heute mein Kabel (USB-C auf Micro-USB) erhalten und kann berichten, dass es funktioniert. Ich konnte erfolgreich heruntergeladene GPX-Dateien auf den ROX 12 kopieren und die dann anschließend laden.
> Vielleicht hilft dies ja dem einen oder anderen.
> ...



In welchen Ordner hast du die GPX-Datei kopiert?


----------



## MK83 (26. September 2019)

In den Ordner "Tracks".


----------



## jojo_ab (29. September 2019)

So jetzt hat’s mein Sigma Data Center auf dem iPad auch erwischt.
App gibt vor, dass sie synct..... die letzten beiden Aktivitäten werden aber nicht synchronisiert. 

Bei Sigma reißen sie offenbar gerade alles mit dem Hintern wieder ein, was sie vorher mit den Händen aufgebaut haben


----------



## a-x-e-l (29. September 2019)

Bei mir sind alle Einheiten auf Laptop und Smartphone aktuell. Aber es bedarf mehrerer Anläufe, bis erfolgreich synchronisiert wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landbewohner (29. September 2019)

Ich hab schon so einen Durcheinander das ist nicht mehr normal 
Bei jedem Synch am Ipad fehlt etwas anderes, ich lass es jetzt und benutz nur mehr den PC,
das kostet mich nur Nerven.
Aber alle Daten vom Rox 10 sind da und stimmen auch, nur die vom 12-er nicht.


----------



## jojo_ab (30. September 2019)

Nachdem es auf dem Mac auf Anhieb gepasst hat mit der Synchronisierung habe ich das iPad noch mehrfach  (5x oder so, habe schon nicht mehr genau mitgezählt) synchronisiert. Jetzt scheint plötzlich der Knoten geplatzt zu sein und alle Daten sind da. 

Ich lasse das mal unkommentiert....


----------



## luistrenker72 (1. Oktober 2019)

MK83 schrieb:


> In den Ordner "Tracks".


----------



## luistrenker72 (1. Oktober 2019)

Hallo
Habe mir das Kabel für den Datentransfer gekauft, leider zeigt mein Huawei P10 im Dateimanager den Rox12 nicht an. Welche Einstellungen muss ich am Handy evtl. Noch vornehmen? 
Danke


----------



## MK83 (1. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe bei meinem Nokia 8 bei den USB-Einstellungen die "Dateiübertragung" ausgewählt. Für das Kopieren der Dateien verwende ich den "Cx Datei Explorer". Darin wird der Rox als USB-Laufwerk erkannt.
Hoffentlich hilft dir das weiter.


----------



## luistrenker72 (2. Oktober 2019)

Vielen Dank
Ist tatsächlich nur am richtigen Dateimanager gelegen. Das erleichtert jetzt natürlich das importieren von TRACKS auf den Rox12 erheblich. Ich hoffe die Bluetoothverbindung vom Smartphone zum Rox 12 wird doch noch geöffnet. Übrigens bin ich mit meinem Rox wirklich zufrieden, hab ihn bei der Wow Aktion erstanden und hatte bis jetzt noch keinen Absturz. Akkulaufzeit ist nicht optimal, 8h.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo_ab (3. Oktober 2019)

Heute habe ich mal wieder die ganze Qualität des Rox und der Sigma Cloud zu spüren bekommen.
Rox angeschaltet, Reifendruck kontrolliert, Kette geölt. Normal reicht das, bis der Warmlaufbug vorüber ist. Heute nicht, wurde also mit einem Absturz und Reboot begrüßt. 

Jetzt nach der Tour den Rox mit der Sigma Cloud synchronisiert, dann auf dem iPad mit dem Datacenter. Aber die letzten beiden Trainings fehlen und lassen sich auch nach mehrfachem Sync nicht dazu überreden im Datacenter zu erscheinen. 

Ich werde mich demnächst mal bei Garmin umschauen, so langsam habe ich echt keinen Bock mehr auf Sigma.


----------



## Landbewohner (3. Oktober 2019)

jojo_ab schrieb:


> Aber die letzten beiden Trainings fehlen


Die beiden Trainings sind morgen dann da, ist bei mir auch so


----------



## Rennbootlenker (3. Oktober 2019)

Ich kann mich immernoch nicht beschweren, was ich aber nicht verstehe, lasst ihr bloß hier euren Frust raus oder schreibt ihr auch mal direkt sigma an das sie euch ein neues Gerät vielleicht im Austausch schicken? Und wenn das schon passiert ist, habt ihr ja trotzdem Garantie Anspruch und könnt das komplett zurück geben.


----------



## jojo_ab (3. Oktober 2019)

@Rennbootlenker In der Schönwetterzeit will ich nicht auf einen Radcomputer verzichten, und ich habe nur den einen. Von anderen ist ja zu lesen, dass Sigma den Rox erst zugeschickt haben möchte. Jetzt wo die Schlechtwetterzeit langsam beginnt, werde ich demnächst mal schauen, was Sigma bezüglich Umtausch sagt. So gehts auf jeden Fall nicht weiter.
Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass z.B. die Sync Probleme kein HW Defekt sind. Das ist vermurkste Software.


----------



## Greatdisaster (4. Oktober 2019)

Das meisten Probleme sind simple Softwareprobleme die aber für Sigma teilweise schwierig zu beheben sind weil schlecht nachvollziehbar.
Leider hat man auch keine Möglichkeit irgendwelche Debug Daten an Sigma zu schicken um ihnen zu helfen.
Ich denke es gibt nur wenig Geräte die wirklich ein Problem mit ihrer Hardware haben.
Schon so manch gutes Produkt ist durch schlechte Software gescheitert und beim Rox12 ist die Hardware auch nur mittelmäßig (Akkulaufzeit, Displaygröße zu Gesamtgröße des Gerätes)

Bei manchen treten die Probleme mit dem Rox12 durch gekoppelte Sensoren, Kartendaten, Einstellungen etc. häufiger auf als bei anderen, die wenig/keineProbleme haben.
Bei mir fing es an mit den Problemen als ich ANT+ Sensoren gekoppelt hatte die in einer Pause in Standby gingen und durch eine via USB per Sigma Datacenter übertragene Route.

Was mir übrigens fehlt ist ein direkter Sync via Bluetooth, komplettes Backup der Geräteeinstellungen auf SD-Karte,via Bluetooth oder in der Cloud und auch ein Datenaustausch von GPX Dateien via Cloud.


----------



## a-x-e-l (4. Oktober 2019)

+1

Ich kann mit vielen (kleinen) Softwaremacken wie vor genannt leben und zur Not auch mit einem Höhenmesser, der bei stärkerem Regen ausfällt.

Aber ich hatte zweimal in diesem Jahr einen Totalabsturz mit Verlust der pers. Einstellungen und schlimmer Verlust des Kartenmaterials. Der Umstand, dass diese Daten nicht gesichert auf einer SD-Card abgelegt werden können, ist ein böser Fehler im Konzept. Ein Absturz wurde durch die SD-Card verursacht, deren Daten irgendwie geschreddert wurden. Die SD-Card verrichtet nun als Zusatzspeicher im Smartphone seit vier Monaten ihren Dienst ohne Auffälligkeiten.

Es gibt nix, was 100% zuverlässig ist, alles kann versagen. Nur konzeptionell vermeidbare Fehler
wie diesen Datenverlust, verstehe ich  nicht.

Wie jojo_ab schrub, werde ich mein Gerät auch einsenden, wenn die Winterzeit kommt.

Wenn der ROX 12 funktioniert, was er ja bei mir meistens tut, ist es gutes Gerät.


----------



## Rennbootlenker (4. Oktober 2019)

okay daran hab ich nicht gedacht, das es das einzige gerät ist. hab halt mein alten rox noch hier rumliegen bzw, würde dann halt mit strava aufzeichnen.
dann drück ich euch mal die daumen das es besser wird nachdem ihr das gerät wieder habt.

die Probleme mit der barometrischen Höhenmessung haben aber die kollegen von Garmin auch, gestern erst wieder bei einem rennen mit Regen und Schlamm in der Nachbarschaft mitbekommen, direkt aufn Vorbau montiert soll die Ausfallquote aber geringer sein, da die öffnungen zur messung besser geschützt sind als am Butler.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (4. Oktober 2019)

Bei mir ist, wie schon erwähnt, die Höhenmessung seit anfang September praktisch unbrauchbar.

Obwohl der Abgleich mit GPS aktiviert und angeblich erfolgreich war, sehe ich nur noch eine leichte Rampe.
Wirkt eher wie die Erwärmung des Rox, hat weder absolut noch relativ, irgendetwas mit dem Streckenprofil noch der Tatsache das Berlin bei ~50m üNN liegt, zutun ... Ein Neustart bringt gar nichts.

Es ist bereits ein Austausch 12er .... 

Ist mir aber inzwischen egal, macht im Flachland eh keinen Sinn.
Da sind die in letzter Zeit zunehmenden ANT+ Ausfälle schon nerviger...


----------



## Peter Lang (4. Oktober 2019)

Wo siehst du die Rampe ? Wenn ich meine Touren mit dem Rox 11 aufzeichne ist das Höhenprofil im Datacenter und in der Linkapp richtig.Lade ich das ganze mit der Linkapp nach Strava hoch sehe ich dort auch nur eine Rampe. Nach betätigen der Stravahöhenkorrektur ist das Höhenprofil auch dort richtig dargestellt.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (5. Oktober 2019)

@Peter Lang 
Guter Hinweis - sehe die Rampe nur bei Trainingpeaks, im Datacenter scheinen die Höhenmeter zu stimmen.

Die TP 'Höhenkorrektur' verschlimmert das ganze nur ...
Also wurde offenbar die Upload Funktion weiter kaputt gemacht, die Leistungswerte und Uhrzeit sind es ja schon eine Weile.

Bin begeistert ....

Datacenter - als Marker rund um die 6km





Selbe Strecke bei Trainingpeaks (upload aus dem DC)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speichenputzer (5. Oktober 2019)

Rennbootlenker schrieb:


> Ich kann mich immernoch nicht beschweren, was ich aber nicht verstehe, lasst ihr bloß hier euren Frust raus oder schreibt ihr auch mal direkt sigma an das sie euch ein neues Gerät vielleicht im Austausch schicken? Und wenn das schon passiert ist, habt ihr ja trotzdem Garantie Anspruch und könnt das komplett zurück geben.



Es heisst nicht umsonst hier Herstellerforum und wurde auch von Sigma bis vor einger Zeit als Kommunikationsplattform intensiv genutzt.
Sigma hat sich leider in den letzten Monaten komplett ausgeklinkt. Über die Gründe kann man nur spekulieren.... 
Ich besitze mittlerweile schon das zweite (!) Austauschgerät mir unveränderter Problematik.


----------



## bodypilot (5. Oktober 2019)

MK83 schrieb:


> Habe heute mein Kabel (USB-C auf Micro-USB) erhalten und kann berichten, dass es funktioniert.


Danke für den Tipp! Habe mir bei Amazon zo erkennen Kabel gekauft und kann auch bestätigen dass es funktioniert. Android  7.1.1 und File Manager +


----------



## Greatdisaster (5. Oktober 2019)

Die Höhenkorrektur von Strava ersetzt die barometrischen Messungen des Radcomputers mit den Daten einer recht groben digitalen Höhendatenbank die durch Satelliten in einem bestimmten Raster (z.b. 100m x 100m) erfasst wurden. Somit hat man dann keine selber gemessenen Daten mehr.

Die Höhenmessung des Rox12 funktioniert bei mir im Prinzip, ist aber bei mir extrem träge und damit viel zu ungenau verglichen mit dem Rox7.


Man beachte unter anderem die fehlenden Details auf dem ersten Berg die vom Rox7 (zweites Bild) korrekt erfasst wurden.
Und das ist kein einmaliger Fehler sondern absolut reproduzierbar mit meinem Gerät.
Anfang August hat es noch gut mit dem Rox12 funktioniert  und der Rox12 lieferte ähnliche Ergebnisse wie der Rox7 ab aber nach einem Werksreset wegen Bootloop oder möglicherweise wegen eines Software Updates habe ich nun diese unbrauchbaren Höhendaten.


----------



## ShawnHast (5. Oktober 2019)

.


----------



## fugezo (5. Oktober 2019)

Greatdisaster schrieb:


> Die Höhenkorrektur von Strava ersetzt die barometrischen Messungen des Radcomputers mit den Daten einer recht groben digitalen Höhendatenbank die durch Satelliten in einem bestimmten Raster (z.b. 100m x 100m) erfasst wurden. Somit hat man dann keine selber gemessenen Daten mehr.


Bei Strava ist hinterlegt, dass die Höhendaten bei bestimmten Geräten nicht ersetzt werden. Die haben da so eine Liste einiger Geräte verschiedener Hersteller...da ist der ROX 12 drin. Bei mir sind die Höhenmeterangaben zwischen Strava und Sigma immer identisch.


----------



## Resimilchkuh (6. Oktober 2019)

ShawnHast schrieb:


> Bei meinem Rox 12 (neueste Firmware installiert) wird in der Statusleiste lediglich das Batteriesymbol ohne Prozentwert angezeigt. Wie lässt sich dieser denn aktivieren?


In der Leiste nicht mehr, aber als Datenfeld.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (6. Oktober 2019)

Greatdisaster schrieb:


> Anfang August hat es noch gut mit dem Rox12 funktioniert und der Rox12 lieferte ähnliche Ergebnisse wie der Rox7 ab aber nach einem Werksreset wegen Bootloop oder möglicherweise wegen eines Software Updates habe ich nun diese unbrauchbaren Höhendaten.


Kommt mir bekannt vor, seit dem letzten Update bzw. seit September stimmen die hochgeladenen Werte bei Trainingpeaks nicht mehr.


----------



## a-x-e-l (6. Oktober 2019)

Der Sigma Support hat sich seit dem 4.9. nicht mehr gemeldet. Hoffentlich geht es ihm gut.
Man macht sich ja langsam so seine Sorgen.....


----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. Oktober 2019)

Eurobike, einige neue Produkte...SIGMA ist kein Konzern. Da gibt es momentan sicherlich viel zu tun und alle haben nur 2 Hände.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greatdisaster (7. Oktober 2019)

fugezo schrieb:


> Bei Strava ist hinterlegt, dass die Höhendaten bei bestimmten Geräten nicht ersetzt werden. Die haben da so eine Liste einiger Geräte verschiedener Hersteller...da ist der ROX 12 drin. Bei mir sind die Höhenmeterangaben zwischen Strava und Sigma immer identisch.



Bei mir wird das fehlerhafte Höhenprofil durch ein korrigiertes ersetzt und aus z.b. 450hm werden 609hm.
Die Änderungen sind, wie auf meinem Bildern des Sigma Datacenters auch, bei Strava genauso zu sehen.


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (7. Oktober 2019)

Greatdisaster schrieb:


> Bei mir wird das fehlerhafte Höhenprofil durch ein korrigiertes ersetzt und aus z.b. 450hm werden 609hm.
> Die Änderungen sind, wie auf meinem Bildern des Sigma Datacenters auch, bei Strava genauso zu sehen.


Bei mir passen bei Strava die Höhenmeterangaben eins zu eins, nur bei Komoot stimmts hinten und vorne nicht, da sind es deutlich weniger HM, und die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit ist auch immer viel niedriger, die gefahrene Strecke weicht minimal ab. 
Das Interessante dabei ist, wenn ich nebenher noch per Handy aufzeichnen, werden die Daten zu Komoot exakt gleich übernommen. 
Nur die Daten vom Sigma werden immer "kastriert"


----------



## jojo_ab (11. Oktober 2019)

Hat noch jemand aktuell Sync Probleme zwischen der Sigma Cloud und dem Datacenter?
Der Rox meldet bei mir recht schnell, dass er synchronisiert ist. Das Datacenter rödelt dann länger rum und es fehlen die letzten beiden Aktivitäten.


----------



## Bergjung (12. Oktober 2019)

Bei mir fehlt die letzte Aktivität.


----------



## a-x-e-l (12. Oktober 2019)

Was passiert, wenn ihr nach einer Tour mehrmals hintereinander synchronisiert? Ich synchronisiere i. d. R. zweimal und bei mir ist alles tagesaktuell.


----------



## jojo_ab (12. Oktober 2019)

Mehrmals syncen ging vor einiger Zeit, bringt aber momentan nichts, die letzen beiden bleiben verschwunden. In der Link App ist alles da.

Ich habe jetzt aber offenbar einen Hack gefunden, damit auch neue Einträge in das Datacenter synchronisiert werden:

Rox mit der Cloud syncen
Sigma Link auf dem Handy mit der Cloud syncen. Es wird eine abstruse Anzahl Aktivitäten synchronisiert, gerade 28 obwohl nur eine dazu kam. Der neue Eintrag sollte jetzt da sein
In Sigma Link dem Eintrag einen Namen geben und erneut syncen
Datacenter syncen, neuer Eintrag sollte jetzt da sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (12. Oktober 2019)

jojo_ab schrieb:


> Mehrmals syncen ging vor einiger Zeit, bringt aber momentan nichts, die letzen beiden bleiben verschwunden. In der Link App ist alles da.
> 
> Ich habe jetzt aber offenbar einen Hack gefunden, damit auch neue Einträge in das Datacenter synchronisiert werden:
> 
> ...



Ah, jetzt habe ich deine Problematik verstanden. Ich beende die Tour, synchronisiere den ROX mit der Cloud. danach schaue ich über die Link App auf dem Smartphone und erst abends später synchronisiere ich das Datacenter mit der Cloud. Daher habe ich bisher das Problem nicht gehabt. Morgen mal probieren, was passiert, wenn ich nicht vorher die Link App anwerfe.


----------



## Cyclingjudge (12. Oktober 2019)

Komisch, bei mir ist das DataCenter immer auf dem aktuellen Stand, wohingegen Sigma Link auf dem IPhone nur 36 von 95 Aktivitäten anzeigt.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (13. Oktober 2019)

Das mitunter träge Sync Verhalten hab ich auch ab und an.

Es scheint auch keine eindeutige ID für die Touren zugeben !
Wenn ich, weil der Sync wieder zickig ist, die fehlende Tour per Kabel ins DC hole kommt es regelmäßig vor, dass er die Kabel Tour ignoriert und die selbe Tour verspätet aus der Cloud als 'neue' Tour ins DC runter lädt...

Gut, lässt sich anhand der eindeutigen Zeit bzw. Km leicht erkennen und wieder löschen, aber das kann es ansich nicht sein


----------



## a-x-e-l (13. Oktober 2019)

Heute mal wieder Syncfrei....


----------



## jojo_ab (13. Oktober 2019)

Bei mir funktioniert syncen heute.  Also auch wieder nur mit dem oben beschriebenen Hack, aber es funzt.
Mit der Link App gehts heute recht schnell, dann dort den Namen ändern und auf dem Rechner das Data Center syncen. Dauert zwar dann mehrere Minuten (es kam eine Tour von 2,5h dazu!!!!!), aber der neue Eintrag erscheint.

Ich wüsste mal gerne, was Sigma da mit der Cloud treibt und vor allem wie lange das noch anhalten soll. Schade, dass sie offenbar hier den Service eingestellt haben.


----------



## Speichenputzer (14. Oktober 2019)

jojo_ab schrieb:


> Bei mir funktioniert syncen heute.  Also auch wieder nur mit dem oben beschriebenen Hack, aber es funzt.
> Mit der Link App gehts heute recht schnell, dann dort den Namen ändern und auf dem Rechner das Data Center syncen. Dauert zwar dann mehrere Minuten (es kam eine Tour von 2,5h dazu!!!!!), aber der neue Eintrag erscheint.
> 
> Ich wüsste mal gerne, was Sigma da mit der Cloud treibt und vor allem wie lange das noch anhalten soll. Schade, dass sie offenbar hier den Service eingestellt haben.



Das wüsste ich auch mal gerne. Seit über einem Jahr bastelt Sigma an der Cloud rum und es wird nicht wirklich besser. Mal geht der Sync beim ersten Mal, mal braucht es mehrere Versuche. Über die Geschwindigkeit will ich schon gar nicht reden....
Diese Funkstille hier seitens Sigma gibt mir zu denken. Die arbeiten vermutlich schon ganz angestrengt am Nachfolger ROX 13.


----------



## a-x-e-l (14. Oktober 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Ah, jetzt habe ich deine Problematik verstanden. Ich beende die Tour, synchronisiere den ROX mit der Cloud. danach schaue ich über die Link App auf dem Smartphone und erst abends später synchronisiere ich das Datacenter mit der Cloud. Daher habe ich bisher das Problem nicht gehabt. Morgen mal probieren, was passiert, wenn ich nicht vorher die Link App anwerfe.



So, heute den ROX 12 mit der Cloud synchronisiert, dann das Datacenter angeworfen und synchronisiert. Die Tour von gestern ist vorhanden.


----------



## luistrenker72 (14. Oktober 2019)

Syncprobleme hatte ich eigentlich noch nie, bzw. ich lege nicht soviel Wert darauf das alles innerhalb von 60sec. synchronisiert ist. Spätestens nach einer Stunde passt es dann. Noch eine Info zum Akkuverbrauch, bei meiner letzten Tour ohne Sensoren, mit Neuberechnung, Display automatik und max. Helligkeit. Nach 6:15h noch 42% Akku. Bin damit eigentlich recht zufrieden.


----------



## Sadwick (14. Oktober 2019)

jojo_ab schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand aktuell Sync Probleme zwischen der Sigma Cloud und dem Datacenter?


Heute eine kurze Runde gedreht. Anschließend ROX synchronisiert, dann Link App synchronisiert, Tour nach Strava exportiert und erneut synchronisiert. Später dann das Data Center seit längerem wieder synchronisiert und alle 5 ausstehenden Touren waren dann auch dort vorhanden. Mit anderen Worten: eigentlich keine Probleme


----------



## jojo_ab (14. Oktober 2019)

Na dann hoffe ich mal, dass die Syncprobleme mit der Sigma Cloud behoben sind, nachdem es bei einigen funktioniert.
Werde es diese Woche noch mal testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (15. Oktober 2019)

Hmm James Henson, 14.10.









						SIGMA ROX 12.0 Sport Cycling GPS In-Depth Review
					

I can hear you already: What the fudge is the SIGMA ROX? But here, let me make it simple for you: This is the most complete cycling computer to challenge Garmin’s higher end mapping devices yet. End of story. Of




					www.dcrainmaker.com


----------



## SIGMA-Support (15. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

wir verfolgen das Forum aktiv und bedanken uns für euer Feedback.

Wir arbeiten aktiv an den Optimierungen für die SIGMA CLOUD.

Ziel ist es ebenfalls, den Synchronisationsprozess zwischen den unterschiedlichen Plattformen zu verbessern.

Viele Grüße
Euer SIGMA Sport Team.


----------



## Cyclingjudge (15. Oktober 2019)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 16166090"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir verfolgen das Forum aktiv und bedanken uns für euer Feedback.
> 
> ...


Wenn ihr denn dran arbeitet, könnt ihr mir vielleicht meine Frage beantworten, warum meine Cloud und das DataCenter aktuell sind (derzeit 96 Aktivitäten), aber auf dem IPhone in der Link-App nur 37 davon angezeigt werden?


----------



## Landbewohner (15. Oktober 2019)

So , heute den ersten Totalausfall hinter mir 
Habe nur auf ein anderes Profil (2.Rad ) umgestellt, nichts geht mehr.
Kompletten Data/Factory Reset nichts anderes hat geholfen .

Und das nur wenn mann ein Profil wechselt ! Ich bin sowas von sauer


----------



## DRT (20. Oktober 2019)

Servus Sigma-Support & Forum,

zwei Fragen:

 - wie kann ich dem Gerät den zwanghaften Versuch mich zum Startpunkt einer Tour zu navigieren abgewöhnen, wenn ich quer einsteige ? (Gerät behauptet erst wenn ich über den Startpunkt fahre das ich auf dem Track bin).

- wie kann ich dem Gerät abgewöhnen meine mühsam und detailiert in komoot geplanten Touren umzuplanen ? Beispiel: 44km Tour in komoot ausschließlich mit Radwegen geplant, ergibt nach laden und starten im Gerät 48km mit einem Schotterabschnitt.


----------



## ShawnHast (20. Oktober 2019)

.


----------



## ben14 (21. Oktober 2019)

Wenn du die Route startest hast du die Auswahl zwischen Startpunkt und Nächster Punkt. Wenn du nicht am Anfang der geplanten Route startest wählst du die zweite Option. Dann funktioniert auch der Einstieg mitten in einer geplanten Route.



DRT schrieb:


> Servus Sigma-Support & Forum,
> 
> zwei Fragen:
> 
> - wie kann ich dem Gerät den zwanghaften Versuch mich zum Startpunkt einer Tour zu navigieren abgewöhnen, wenn ich quer einsteige ? (Gerät behauptet erst wenn ich über den Startpunkt fahre das ich auf dem Track bin).


----------



## DRT (22. Oktober 2019)

Danke für die Antworten ?

Werde weiterhin testen, so richtig glücklich bin ich bisher mit keiner Einstellung. Etwas nervig wenn im Gerät wieder einmal extra km dazugerechnet werden von denen man die Wegbeschaffenheit nicht kennt. 


ShawnHast schrieb:


> Wenn Straßen fehlen, die bei Komoot vorhanden sind, werden Alternativrouten bzw. Umfahrungen berechnet. Das lässt sich meines Wissens auch nicht abstellen.


Ärgerlich wenn die Alternativroute dann über nicht gewünschte Hauptstraßen oder unbefestigte Wege führt, die man laut Einstellungen im Profil ja leider nur gering priorisieren, aber nicht ausschließen kann.



ben14 schrieb:


> Wenn du die Route startest hast du die Auswahl zwischen Startpunkt und Nächster Punkt. Wenn du nicht am Anfang der geplanten Route startest wählst du die zweite Option. Dann funktioniert auch der Einstieg mitten in einer geplanten Route.



Top ! Werd ich bei der nächsten Tour gleich ausprobieren.


----------



## Fembria (23. Oktober 2019)

Heute mal wieder nach der Tour ein Absturz. Letzte Woche wollte ich einen Track aufspielen--nach dem Start --und dem üblichen warten!!! Absturz.
Da ich in diesem Winter mit dem Lauftraining beginnen will, habe ich mich zum Aufzeichnen der Strecken nach einem geeigneten Gerät umgeschaut.
Habe mich gleich für was  " ordentliches " entschieden ---Ein SIGMA ist es nicht geworden ---habe keine Lust mehr auf SIGMA!!!
Habe mir einen Garmin Forerunner 945 geholt und----der zeichnet auch einwandfrei alle Radsensoren *fehlerfrei *auf!  
Der ROX 12 mit seiner ständigen Unzuverlässlichkeit ist nun endgültig das letzte Gerät dieses Herstellers ----- andere können es auch,  aber weit aus besser!
Beim ROX öfter Abstürze beim Daten synchronisieren, mit der App klappt es auch nicht fehlerfrei. Bei Garmin keine Probleme!

Tschüß Sigma!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (23. Oktober 2019)

Fembria schrieb:


> Bei Garmin keine Probleme!



520 nach Rennen abgestürzt. Aufzeichnung noch kurz angezeigt, dann alles schwarz 
1030 mehrfach eingefroren.
GC hängt ab und an beim synchronisieren.
Oregon 700 keine Kalorien angezeigt. Nach mehreren Updates Austauschgerät.

Alles keine Probleme,  nur alternative Funktionstests.

Finde den ROX mit seinem Bedienkonzept sehr gut, ebenso die Auswertsoftware. Stabil ist er auch, hat Extremtest überstanden.

An meinem Auto gab es 4 Anläufe um die Software des Motorsteuergerätes zu aktualisieren. Wenn ich überall Tschüss sagen würde wo es nicht 100% klappt bliebe nur ein Leben in der Steinzeithöhle übrig.


----------



## Cyclingjudge (24. Oktober 2019)

Ich kann mich auch nicht wirklich beschweren.
Den einzigen Fehler, den ich tatsächlich nachstellen kann, ist die Kiste mit dem Absturz, wenn man nach dem Einschalten zu früh tätig wird.
Da ich das Teil eh immer in der Wohnung einschalte, bevor ich auf Tour gehe, ist die "Karenzzeit", die der Rox benötigt, immer durch, wenn ich losfahre.
Die paar mal, wo ich eine Navigation brauchte, hat es tadellos geklappt, alle anderen Gimmicks, die er scheinbar noch so drauf hat, sind, toi toi toi, bislang spurlos an mir vorübergezogen.
Ich kann mich über den ROX nicht beschweren. Zwar zeigt er mir immer noch elf Gänge an, obwohl ich einen Zehnfach-Antrieb habe, aber damit kann ich leben.


----------



## Fembria (24. Oktober 2019)

@Gianty ,  das Konzept, die Bedienung des ROX 12 sind tadellos, die Navigation funktioniert bestens.  Nur---- wenn da nicht jedesmal die Befürchtung wäre , stürtzt er nun wieder ab oder nicht. Bei einer Ausfahrt ( RTF ) oder einer Trainingsfahrt mit Kollegen -- Start und Absturz.
Dann noch die ständigen Aussetzer von Puls und Leistung-- teils bis " 5 Minuten "---Trittfrequenz Max von 249!! Die max Anzeige stimmte auf keiner Fahrt!!
Habe auch den ROX 10 seit 2013 in Betrieb. Ein solider zuverlässiger Radcomputer, die ganze Zeit ohne irgend welche Probleme. Da war ich sehr zufrieden.
Den ROX 12 habe ich mir nur wegen der Navi Funktion gekauft und_ wenn _er dann läuft ist die wirklich super!
*Wenn*
Der ROX 12 war auch nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen, da möchte man doch ein wenig mehr Zuverläßigkeit erwarten können.
Ein neues Auto mit Startproblemen hatte ich auch mal-----ganz schnell von getrennt. Ein Auto das nicht fährt ist sein Geld nicht wert!

Nachtrag: Dies ist mein zweiter ROX 12, der erste hatte schon gleich nach dem Auspacken Probleme!


----------



## Bergjung (24. Oktober 2019)

der Rox 12 funktioniert bei mir auch recht gut, aber das Problem dass die Leistung nach wenigen Minuten komplett ausfällt ist weiter nicht gelöst. Und das ist ein fast ein KO-Kriterium. Leider gibt es von Sigma keine Auskunft mehr ob ein Update kommt und an welchen Problemen konkret gearbeitet wird.


----------



## jojo_ab (24. Oktober 2019)

Ich denke, den wenigsten hier geht es darum, dass der Rox Fehler hat. Fehler passieren überall, sie müssen nur behoben werden. Aber genau das passiert nicht.

Das ärgerliche ist doch, dass Sigma viele hier mehrfach beschriebene Fehler ignoriert und bisher kein Update herausgebracht hat, dass die genannten Fehler behebt. Informationspolitik seitens Sigma dazu ist meines Erachtens eine Katastrophe. Wir reden hier über das Top-Modell eines Herstellers, der von sich selbst behauptet für „deutsche Technologie„ zu stehen und die “Produkte mit dem neuesten Stand der Technik entwickelt, dass sie optimal funktionieren und somit mehr Freude an der sportlichen Betätigung bieten“. ? WTF?

Der Rox hat 400 Euro gekostet da kann man Updates erwarten bis die gröbsten Fehler gefixt sind. Bei einem 3,50€ Device vom Chinamann erwartet das natürlich niemand, aber davon reden wir hier ja auch nicht.


----------



## Bosma (24. Oktober 2019)

Seit September 2018 begleitet mich der ROX 12 auf dem Rennvelo und dem Bike. Anfangs hatte ich auch einige Geräte-Abstürze. Ich habe dann das Gerät  im Frühling 2019 an Sigma eingeschickt. Seither funktioniert der ROX 12 einwandfrei ohne Abstürze. Ich schätze besonders die Navigation. Ich hatte viele Touren vorgängig im Datacenter erarbeitet, auf den ROX 12 übertragen und dann im Einsatzgebiet abgefahren. Alles lief perfekt, auch in Städten und in unwegsamen Gebiet führte uns der ROX 12 ohne Fehler ans Ziel. Deshalb bin ich mit dem Gerät sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShawnHast (25. Oktober 2019)

.


----------



## Speichenputzer (28. Oktober 2019)

Fembria schrieb:


> @Gianty ,  das Konzept, die Bedienung des ROX 12 sind tadellos, die Navigation funktioniert bestens.  Nur---- wenn da nicht jedesmal die Befürchtung wäre , stürtzt er nun wieder ab oder nicht. Bei einer Ausfahrt ( RTF ) oder einer Trainingsfahrt mit Kollegen -- Start und Absturz.
> Dann noch die ständigen Aussetzer von Puls und Leistung-- teils bis " 5 Minuten "---Trittfrequenz Max von 249!! Die max Anzeige stimmte auf keiner Fahrt!!
> Habe auch den ROX 10 seit 2013 in Betrieb. Ein solider zuverlässiger Radcomputer, die ganze Zeit ohne irgend welche Probleme. Da war ich sehr zufrieden.
> Den ROX 12 habe ich mir nur wegen der Navi Funktion gekauft und_ wenn _er dann läuft ist die wirklich super!
> ...



Ich habe mittlerweile schon den dritten(!!). 
Unverändert die Reboots, kurzzeitigen Aussetzer bzw. Kopplungsverlust div. Sensoren.
Unverändert auch die häufigen Syncprobleme mit der Cloud vor allem am WE.
Ja, ja ich weiss, Sigma arbeitet ( hoffentlich!) daran!
Mal schauen wann das nächste Update kommt. Ist ja schon wieder ne Weile her......


----------



## Mareb (28. Oktober 2019)

ShawnHast schrieb:


> Gibt es im Sigma Data Center eine Möglichkeit auch GPX oder FIT-Files als Aktivitäten zu importieren? Es scheinen nur SLF und SMF-Dateien zu funktionieren.



Dafür musst Du das Format konvertieren. Ich habe gerade gestern FIT-Daten nach SLF konvertiert und diese im Data Center unter Aktivitäten importiert.
Die Konvertierung habe ich mit https://github.com/mrihtar/Garmin-FIT gemacht.

Alternativ nimmst Du http://fitfilerepairtool.info/ dafür (kostenpflichtig). Das habe ich allerdings nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## Mareb (28. Oktober 2019)

Moin,

ich habe den Rox 12 erst seit ein paar Tagen und so richtig warm bin ich damit noch nicht.
FW ist aktuell und echte Abstürze habe ich noch nicht erlebt.
Was mir allerdings schon 2-3 Mal passiert ist: die Trainingsaufzeichnung bricht einfach ab, oder ich habe auf einmal zwei, statt einer.
Gestern war es dabei so, dass er ungefähr 25km brav aufzeichnete, wir dann (zu zweit) innerhalb kurzer Zeit zwei Platten hatten und mit Schlauchwechsel und Flicken beschäftigt waren.
Danach brach die Trainingsaufzeichnung ab bzw. hat er die GPS Aufzeichnung mit schnurgerader Luftlinie approximiert. 
Den Track hat er anstandslos weitergeführt.

Gibt es bei den Trainingsaufzeichnungen ne maximale Pausenzeit oder ähnliches? - Sehr ärgerlich, wenn man sich auf die Automatik verlässt.


----------



## ShawnHast (29. Oktober 2019)

Nach knapp 1 monatiger Nutzung stören mich insbesondere die folgenden Punkte am Rox 12:

1) Propertiäres Dateiformat SLF/SFM: Dass die FIT-Dateien des Konkurrenten Garmin nicht unterstützt werden, ist verständlich. Aber es sollte von Sigma definitiv einen Konverter GPX zu SLF geben, um neuen Kunden den Umzug in den Sigma-Kosmos zu erleichtern.
2) Display: Die Ablesbarkeit bei direkter Sonneneinstrahlung ist nicht gut, vor allem bei tief stehender Sonne erkenne ich ich kaum etwas. Hier habe ich mir einen größeren Vorteil zum Smartphone erhofft.
3) Größe: Eine Montage an Vorbauten durchschnittlicher Länge (110 mm) ist mit dem beigelegten Adapter leider nicht möglich, da das Gehäuse mit der Klemmung zusammentrifft.

Ansonsten bin ich generell mit der Bedienung, Aufzeichnungsqualität und Stabilität sehr zufrieden.


----------



## ShawnHast (30. Oktober 2019)

Mareb schrieb:


> Dafür musst Du das Format konvertieren. Ich habe gerade gestern FIT-Daten nach SLF konvertiert und diese im Data Center unter Aktivitäten importiert.
> Die Konvertierung habe ich mit https://github.com/mrihtar/Garmin-FIT gemacht.
> 
> Alternativ nimmst Du http://fitfilerepairtool.info/ dafür (kostenpflichtig). Das habe ich allerdings nicht ausprobiert.



Danke für den Tipp! Die Konvertierung von FIT zu SLF hat problemlos funktioniert. Bei der Umwandlung von GPX zu FIT habe ich leider noch keinen Converter gefunden, der die Zeitstempel und damit die für mich interessante Bewegt-Geschwindigkeit nicht verändert. GPSies überschreibt bspw. alle Abstände konstant mit 10 km/h.


----------



## DRT (31. Oktober 2019)

ShawnHast schrieb:


> 2) Display: Die Ablesbarkeit bei direkter Sonneneinstrahlung ist nicht gut, vor allem bei tief stehender Sonne erkenne ich ich kaum etwas. Hier habe ich mir einen größeren Vorteil zum Smartphone erhofft.



Hab mir dazu das Marketinggeschwafel auf der Messe angehört. O-Ton "Direkte Sonneneinstrahlung erhöht sogar die Leuchtintensität des Displays". Selbst wenn es so wäre macht die verspiegelte Oberfläche alles wieder kaputt. Echt zum ?
Tip: entspiegelte Folie, z.B. von BROTECT, macht das ganze erträglicher.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (31. Oktober 2019)

Habt ihr mal den Ablesewinkel geändert? Sehe nicht wirklich gut aber bezüglich Lesbarkeit bei Sonnenlicht gab es keine großen Probleme.


----------



## DRT (1. November 2019)

selbstverständlich. Und dabei die Displayhelligkeit immer schön auf Batteriefressenden 100%, da es auf Automatik meistens so weit runterregelt das man erst recht nix sieht.


----------



## Sadwick (1. November 2019)

Ich habe bei Tageslicht die Beleuchtung immer aus und noch nie ein Problem mit der Lesbarkeit gehabt... Schon interessant wie unterschiedlich dabei empfunden wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo_ab (1. November 2019)

Schon mal mit einer anderen Sonnenbrille versucht? Vielleicht passt das nicht zusammen.
Ich habe meistens eine Oakley Jawbreaker Prizm Trail auf und da gibt es nichts zu bemängeln bezüglich Ablesbarkeit bei Sonne.


----------



## Mareb (1. November 2019)

Update: Die verlorene Trackaufzeichnung lag am Dumm-User (me).
Wie ich jetzt merkte, hat sich wohl der Geschwindigkeitssensor in der Speiche gelöst, sodass der Rox meinte, hier bewegt sich nix mehr.
(Verbesserungsvorschlag für die Firmware: Sensor und GPS-Signal zur Geschwindigkeitsmessung kombinieren - machen andere auch)

Ich war heute wieder unterwegs und es gab nix zu beanstanden.
Zuvor habe ich ein paar Einstellungen getweaked:

Helligkeit runter
Dark Mode
Autozoom aus
Beleuchtung 30 sek.
Autohelligkeit aus

Scheint sich alles in allem positiv auf die Akku-LZ ausgewirkt zu haben.

Ich denke, er darf jetzt bei mir bleiben.





Mareb schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe den Rox 12 erst seit ein paar Tagen und so richtig warm bin ich damit noch nicht.
> FW ist aktuell und echte Abstürze habe ich noch nicht erlebt.
> ...


----------



## Hans1959 (1. November 2019)

Mareb schrieb:


> Update: Die verlorene Trackaufzeichnung lag am Dumm-User (me).
> Wie ich jetzt merkte, hat sich wohl der Geschwindigkeitssensor in der Speiche gelöst, sodass der Rox meinte, hier bewegt sich nix mehr.
> (Verbesserungsvorschlag für die Firmware: Sensor und GPS-Signal zur Geschwindigkeitsmessung kombinieren - machen andere auch)
> 
> ...


Kurze Frage,was meinst du mit "Dark Mode"?


----------



## Mareb (1. November 2019)

Hans1959 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage,was meinst du mit "Dark Mode"?



Displayeinstellung: Nacht
Denke aber nicht, dass das große Auswirkung auf die Akku-LZ hat.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (2. November 2019)

Mareb schrieb:


> Wie ich jetzt merkte, hat sich wohl der Geschwindigkeitssensor in der Speiche gelöst, sodass der Rox meinte, hier bewegt sich nix mehr.
> (Verbesserungsvorschlag für die Firmware: Sensor und GPS-Signal zur Geschwindigkeitsmessung kombinieren - machen andere auch)



Merkwürdig ...
Sobald bei mir der Speedsensor ausfällt (ANT+ Problem), schaltet der ROX sofort auf GPS um ...


----------



## Speichenputzer (4. November 2019)

Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Merkwürdig ...
> Sobald bei mir der Speedsensor ausfällt (ANT+ Problem), schaltet der ROX sofort auf GPS um ...



Genau! Der Ausfall fällt dann eigentlich nur durch grosse Sprünge in der Geschwindigkeitsanzeige auf.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (5. November 2019)

Btw,
gestern hatte ich wieder einen besonderen Rox Tag.

Wieder mal fiel exklusiv der Pulssensor aus...
Das Prozedere wie schon mal beschrieben:

Rox wird Montagvormittag hochgefahren - gute 30m vor der Abfahrt.
Bin Startklar, hole den Rox aus dem Standby, Puls wird angezeigt !
Bin draussen, starte die Aufzeichnung -> Puls weg, PM und Speedsensor laufen weiter.
Neu Verbinden, neustart der Aufzeichnung - nichts, Puls bleibt taub.
Rox runterfahren, neu hochfahren.
Rox ist im Hauptmenü, touch aufs aktive Profil (zum Starten) ->> Rox macht nen Reboot - ohne Gedächtnisverlust, immerhin.
Als er soweit ist, kein Problem über das Profil die Aufzeichnung zu starten.
Bis heute keine weiteren Auffälligkeiten bzgl. ANT+ Verbindungen.

Ich habe ja Montags auch so meine Probleme ...


----------



## Mareb (6. November 2019)

Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Merkwürdig ...
> Sobald bei mir der Speedsensor ausfällt (ANT+ Problem), schaltet der ROX sofort auf GPS um ...



nja, der Sensor war ja erreichbar. Er hat halt nicht mehr ausgelöst, weil der Magnet an der Speiche nicht in richtiger Position war und somit immer nur 0 km/h meldete. 
Um das robuster zu machen, würde ich mir wünschen, dass permanent GPS und Sensorsignal verwendet werden und nicht nur umgeschaltet wird, wenn der Sensor mal nicht nicht erreichbar ist.


----------



## Resimilchkuh (6. November 2019)

Der Sensor sollte ohne Signal doch nach Zeit X abschalten und dann eben das GPS genutzt werden. Das ist ja schon permanent aktiv.
Beides permanent in die Geschwindigkeitsberechnung stelle ich mir schwierig vor, der Rox muss ja wissen, welches Signal er nutzen soll. Ansonsten hätte er ja in deinem Fall das Problem, dass der erreichbare Sensor 0 anzeigt und GPS z.b. 20 kmh. Soll er dann mitteln?

 Könnte ja sein, dass Sensor 0 gerade stimmt, weil Pause und GPS gerade falsch anzeigt. Im Stillstand meint meiner (auch mein 10er vorher) gerne mal, ich fahre mit 4 oder 5 kmh. Wenn er dann eigenmächtig GPS nutzt, wärst Du auch nicht zufrieden.

Was ich mir allerdings vorstellen könnte,wäre eine Meldung, wenn zwischen erreichbaren Sensor und GPS eine bestimmte Diskrepanz vorliegt, mit der Option dann auf GPS umzustellen. Hätte den charmanten Vorteil, dass man direkt den Hinweis hat, den Sensor \Magnet zu checken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axelito (6. November 2019)

Ich möchte hier auch mal meine Erfahrungen mit dem ROX preisgeben. 
Das Reboot-Problem kenne ich auch. Wenn ich auf den Bildschirm tippe kommt es hin und wieder vor, dass ein Reboot ausgelöst wird. Letztens konnte ich das mehrmals wiederholen. Ich bin aus der Sache raus gekommen indem ich nicht wieder auf den Bildschirm getippt habe, sondern den ROX über den Taster oben rechts regulär ausgeschaltet habe. Nachdem ich dann neu gestartet habe, war alles ok.
Probleme mit den Sensoren hatte ich auch. In den meisten Fällen, war es auf leere Batterien zurückzuführen. Gerade wenn die Batteriespannung an der Grenze ist, kann es auch zu sporadischen Ausfällen führen.
Der ROX hat Probleme, wenn die Sensoren beim Start noch nicht aktiviert wurden. Es bietet sich daher an, den Pulsmesser schon in Betrieb zu haben, die Leistungskurbel und/oder Trittfrequenzsensor, Speedsensor durch drehen der Pedale schon mal zu aktivieren. 
Ein Problem tritt auf, wenn man eine längere Pause macht und den ROX eingeschaltet lässt. Die Sensoren schalten sich dann ab. Der ROX synchronisiert dann die Sensoren nicht neu. Hier bietet es sich an vor dem Weiterfahren die Sensoren nochmal manuell zu synchen.
Hier noch ein kleiner Tipp an alle Stromsparer. Wenn ihr die Anzeige des ROX nicht ständig braucht könnt ihr sie durch kurzes Drücken des Tasters recht oben aus- und einschalten. Das Loggen wird auch mit ausgeschaltetem Display weitergeführt. Das hat mich schon ein paar mal gerettet, wenn mein Akku am Ende war.
Ich bin soweit mit dem Gerät zufrieden. Das Rebootproblem und das nicht automatische Synchen sollte von Sigma aber unbedingt mit der nächsten Version behoben werden.


----------



## Mareb (6. November 2019)

Resimilchkuh schrieb:


> Der Sensor sollte ohne Signal doch nach Zeit X abschalten und dann eben das GPS genutzt werden. Das ist ja schon permanent aktiv.
> Beides permanent in die Geschwindigkeitsberechnung stelle ich mir schwierig vor, der Rox muss ja wissen, welches Signal er nutzen soll. Ansonsten hätte er ja in deinem Fall das Problem, dass der erreichbare Sensor 0 anzeigt und GPS z.b. 20 kmh. Soll er dann mitteln?
> 
> Könnte ja sein, dass Sensor 0 gerade stimmt, weil Pause und GPS gerade falsch anzeigt. Im Stillstand meint meiner (auch mein 10er vorher) gerne mal, ich fahre mit 4 oder 5 kmh. Wenn er dann eigenmächtig GPS nutzt, wärst Du auch nicht zufrieden.
> ...



Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass das trivial ist. 
In Deinem Beispiel wäre es für mich ein Indiz, wenn GPS 20 km/h misst und der Sensor 0 km/h, dass hier wohl Bewegung stattfindet und ich die Prio auf das GPS-Signal gebe. Default-Prio hätte für mich natürlich wg. Genauigkeit immer der Sensor.
Und/oder wie Dein Vorschlag, dass ich ne Meldung kriege, wenn es große Diskrepanzen gibt.

Ich habe leider den besagten Track gelöscht, aber auf der Karte habe ich gesehen, dass der Track bis zur Hälfte brav aufgezeichnet wurde, bis es wohl zum Verrutschen des Magneten gekommen ist. Danach hat er nur noch zwei weit auseinander liegende Punkte aufgezeichnet und diese in die Kartendarstellung schnurgerade (Luftlinie) verbunden, was natürlich ziemlich nutzlos ist.


----------



## axelito (6. November 2019)

Mareb schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass das trivial ist.
> In Deinem Beispiel wäre es für mich ein Indiz, wenn GPS 20 km/h misst und der Sensor 0 km/h, dass hier wohl Bewegung stattfindet und ich die Prio auf das GPS-Signal gebe. Default-Prio hätte für mich natürlich wg. Genauigkeit immer der Sensor.
> Und/oder wie Dein Vorschlag, dass ich ne Meldung kriege, wenn es große Diskrepanzen gibt.
> 
> Ich habe leider den besagten Track gelöscht, aber auf der Karte habe ich gesehen, dass der Track bis zur Hälfte brav aufgezeichnet wurde, bis es wohl zum Verrutschen des Magneten gekommen ist. Danach hat er nur noch zwei weit auseinander liegende Punkte aufgezeichnet und diese in die Kartendarstellung schnurgerade (Luftlinie) verbunden, was natürlich ziemlich nutzlos ist.


Du kannst doch nicht erwarten, dass der ROX deine Fehler ausbügelt. Allein in Deinem speziellen Fall gäbe es verschiedene Optionen, wie die Software reagieren könnte. 

1. Ignorieren
2. Auf GPS umschalten, wenn Speedsensor 0 km/h anzeigt und GPS > x km/h misst.
3. Fehlermeldung ausgeben, wenn der Unterschied zwischen beiden Messungen zu groß ist.

Was meinst Du was das für einen Aufwand in der Software darstellt, jeden erdenklichen externen Fehler zu korrigieren.

Ich würde vorschlagen den Magneten vernünftig zu befestigen.


----------



## Mareb (6. November 2019)

axelito schrieb:


> Du kannst doch nicht erwarten, dass der ROX deine Fehler ausbügelt. Allein in Deinem speziellen Fall gäbe es verschiedene Optionen, wie die Software reagieren könnte.
> 
> 1. Ignorieren
> 2. Auf GPS umschalten, wenn Speedsensor 0 km/h anzeigt und GPS > x km/h misst.
> ...



Ich erwarte nicht, dass irgendjemand meine Fehler ausbügelt. 
Es sind lediglich ein paar Ideen, wie die Software robuster - bspw. in diesem Fall - reagieren kann. Zwei hast Du ja auch genannt.


----------



## Resimilchkuh (6. November 2019)

Mareb schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass das trivial ist.
> In Deinem Beispiel wäre es für mich ein Indiz, wenn GPS 20 km/h misst und der Sensor 0 km/h, dass hier wohl Bewegung stattfindet und ich die Prio auf das GPS-Signal gebe. Default-Prio hätte für mich natürlich wg. Genauigkeit immer der Sensor.
> Und/oder wie Dein Vorschlag, dass ich ne Meldung kriege, wenn es große Diskrepanzen gibt.
> 
> Ich habe leider den besagten Track gelöscht, aber auf der Karte habe ich gesehen, dass der Track bis zur Hälfte brav aufgezeichnet wurde, bis es wohl zum Verrutschen des Magneten gekommen ist. Danach hat er nur noch zwei weit auseinander liegende Punkte aufgezeichnet und diese in die Kartendarstellung schnurgerade (Luftlinie) verbunden, was natürlich ziemlich nutzlos ist.


Dann würde ich glatt vermuten, dass das GPS an sich auch nen Aussetzer\Fehlfunktion gehabt haben muss. Die Trackaufzeichnung ist ja nun mal nur vom GPS abhängig, egal worüber Geschwindigkeit gemessen wird. Es sollte bei korrekter Funktion in jedem Fall der Track da sein, selbst wenn der Speedsensor ausfällt oder Fabelwerte hätte. Ich denke, das Magnetproblem trat in dem Zusammenhang eher zufällig auf oder war gar schon länger und ist vielleicht erst jetzt aufgefallen durch den unvollständigen Track?!


----------



## Fembria (6. November 2019)

Also ich finde das Prinzip gar nicht so schlecht mit der automatischen Umschaltung. Beim ROX 10 war es schon so und da sieht man es auch im Display ob Sensor oder GPS. Beim ROX 12 habe ich noch nicht drauf geachtet ob es da auch angezeigt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mareb (7. November 2019)

Resimilchkuh schrieb:


> Dann würde ich glatt vermuten, dass das GPS an sich auch nen Aussetzer\Fehlfunktion gehabt haben muss. Die Trackaufzeichnung ist ja nun mal nur vom GPS abhängig, egal worüber Geschwindigkeit gemessen wird. Es sollte bei korrekter Funktion in jedem Fall der Track da sein, selbst wenn der Speedsensor ausfällt oder Fabelwerte hätte. Ich denke, das Magnetproblem trat in dem Zusammenhang eher zufällig auf oder war gar schon länger und ist vielleicht erst jetzt aufgefallen durch den unvollständigen Track?!



Das fand ich auch ziemlich merkwürdig. 
Ich werde mal versuchen, das Verhalten zu reproduzieren.

So lang habe ich den ROX 12 noch nicht - bisher konnte ich noch keine weiteren Störungen/Fehler erkennen. Seit ich den Magneten wieder an richtiger Stelle habe, lief alles korrekt.


----------



## Sadwick (7. November 2019)

Fembria schrieb:


> Beim ROX 12 habe ich noch nicht drauf geachtet ob es da auch angezeigt wird.


Leider nicht.


----------



## Speichenputzer (7. November 2019)

Sadwick schrieb:


> Leider nicht.


Wie ich schon geschrieben habe. Leider keine Anzeige auf dem "Topgerät" wenn Geschwindigkeitssensor fehlt oder Batterie schwach ist! 
Fällt nur an grossen Sprüngen (d. Bäume o.ä.) in der Anzeige auf, dass über GPS erfasst wird. Da war man selbst beim Rox 9 leider schon weiter!


----------



## a-x-e-l (11. November 2019)

@SIGMA-Support

Es gab die letzten vier Updates jeweils alle ca. 3 Monate. Wird noch weiter
an der Software vom ROX 12 gearbeitet?


----------



## DerLexus (12. November 2019)

Hallo @SIGMA-Support,
plant ihr eine Integration der Sigma Cloud App in Apple Health? Und gibt es eine Möglichkeit den magnetischen Kompass zu deaktivieren und über das GPS abzubilden (z.B. hilfreich wenn man eine Magnetische Halterung verwendet).
Gruß Nino


----------



## a-x-e-l (14. November 2019)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support
> 
> Es gab die letzten vier Updates jeweils alle ca. 3 Monate. Wird noch weiter
> an der Software vom ROX 12 gearbeitet?



??


----------



## Svenos (14. November 2019)

Hallo in die Runde.
Mein Rox 12 (seit August im Einsatz) stellt schrittweise seine Funktion ein. Puls- und Trittfrequenz gehen nur noch zeitweise, Höhenmessung spinnt auch manchmal. Gelegentliche Trainingsabbrüche nerven auch ziemlich. Ich werde das Gerät zum Händler (Hibike) zurückbringen und mein Geld zurück verlangen. Der Sigma-Kundenservice hat mir vorgeschlagen so vorzugehen.
Hat jemand diesbezüglich Erfahrungen? Geht das problemlos?


----------



## Rennbootlenker (14. November 2019)

Wenn das sigma dir schreibt das du so vorgehen sollst wird das auch so funktionieren. 
Is ja auch alles im Rahmen der Garantie.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (14. November 2019)

Wenn Hibike kulant ist schon. Gemäß Gewährleistung musst du Ihnen zweimal das Recht auf Nachbesserung einräumen, erst dann kannst Du wandeln.


----------



## Svenos (15. November 2019)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Wenn Hibike kulant ist schon. Gemäß Gewährleistung musst du Ihnen zweimal das Recht auf Nachbesserung einräumen, erst dann kannst Du wandeln.


Ich habe mir gestern nochmal die Trainingsauswertung der letzten 4 Wochen angeschaut - eine einzige Katastrophe. Das Gerät bzw. die Software ist total unzuverlässig. Ein Blick hier ins Forum bestätigt meine persönlichen Erfahrungen. 
Ich finde es wirklich schade, dass Sigma das nicht hinbekommt. Ich kaufe lieber bei einem deutschen Hersteller als im Amiland. Aber wenn die Basisfunktionen nicht zu gewährleisten sind, bin ich raus.
Pulsmessung ist keine Weltraumtechnologie (mehr). Ich werde auf Wandlung bestehen, wenn mir nicht glaubhaft eine Problemlösung genannt werden kann. Wenn ich Beta-Tester sein soll, muss mir das vergütet werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIGMA-Support (15. November 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

wir werden noch dieses Jahr eine neue Firmwareversion veröffentlichen.

Die genauen Change-Logs könnt Ihr nach Veröffentlichung der Version auf unserer Homepage einsehen.

Viele Grüße
Euer SIGMA Sport Team.


----------



## ccpirat (22. November 2019)

Bei mir spinnt inzwischen der Akku völlig.
Muss ihn nach jedem zweiten Ladezyklus neu kalibrieren.
Hatte ihn gestern bei 19% an die Ladung gebracht. Direkt bei Anstecken sagte er 64% nach 30min 100%.
Extra länger am Netz gelassen... bei der Benutzung schmolz der Akku rapide, so das der Akku nach 1:22h abstürzte. Ging draußen nicht mehr an, zuhause dann min 4h bei 1%.

Dafür klappt bei mir sonst inzwischen alles.


----------



## Sadwick (24. November 2019)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Bei mir spinnt inzwischen der Akku völlig.
> Muss ihn nach jedem zweiten Ladezyklus neu kalibrieren.


Sieht bei mir leider ähnlich aus, allerdings noch nicht ganz so oft.


ccpirat schrieb:


> Hatte ihn gestern bei 19% an die Ladung gebracht. Direkt bei Anstecken sagte er 64%


In dem Fall kalibriere ich sofort, weil ich weiß, dass der Akku sonst die nächste längere Fahrt nicht durchhält.
Wobei ich auch ziemlich sicher bin, dass der Fehler nicht am Akku selbst liegt, sondern eher daran, dass das Gerät die aktuelle Kapazität falsch ausliest / anzeigt.
Wenn ich meinen ROX abends vom Ladegerät nehme und am nächsten Morgen einschalte und nutze, geht die Anzeige innerhalb von 30 Minuten auf etwa 93% runter. Ab etwa 87% pendelt sich dann der angezeigte Verbrauch auf "normale" 10% / h ein.
Schalte ich das Gerät noch am Ladegerät an, stecke es dann aus und nutze es, liegt der angezeigte Verbrauch von Anfang an bei etwa 10% / h.
Die angezeigte Ausgangskapazität ist in beiden Fällen natürlich 100%.
Wenn ich nach einer Tour den ROX nicht auflade, weil die Restkapazität noch für eine längere Runde reicht (z.B. 60%), dann verweilt die Anzeige nach Tourstart über 30 Minuten lang auf diesen 60% und geht dann irgendwann relativ schnell runter, steht am Ende der Tour dann aber wieder bei etwa 10% / h.
Einzig wenn der Akku dekalibriert ist, geht die Anzeige sehr schnell runter und das Gerät schaltet ab, obwohl ja nach einem Neustart dann wieder eine höhere Restkapazität angezeigt wird.
Das ganze ist natürlich ziemlicher Murks und ich hoffe und bange bei jeder Tour > 4h, dass der ROX durchhält. 
Ziemlich frustrierend bei einem Gerät dieser Preisklasse!


----------



## DerLexus (25. November 2019)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit beim Verlassen der Route den Akustischen Alarm zu unterbinden, also zumindest den dauerhaften... wenn ich mich mal spontan entscheide die geplante Route zu verlassen ist EIN akustischer Alarm ja ok, aber so alle 15s ein Alarm bis er der Meinung ist ein Rerouting machen zu müssen... ich weiß, da ist jeder anders, aber schön wäre es wenn man diese Individualität auch einstellen könnte... geht das schon irgendwie und ich habs nicht gefunden?


----------



## Landbewohner (3. Dezember 2019)

So, heute eine Ausfahrt bei 0 Grad, der Akku schmilzt wie Butter in der Sonne !
Mit 53% weggefahren, nach 2 Stunden waren es noch 8%.
Kann ja nicht sein oder ? (Helligkeit auf Auto)


----------



## Toto73_erlangen (3. Dezember 2019)

Freitag zur Arbeit gefahren, alles super wie immer. 
Ausgeschaltet und kurz danach wollte ich Ihn einschalten und nichts ging. Display zeigt nichts an. Mehrere Neustarts brachten Ihn dann zum Bootloop error.  Cache löschen half auch nichts.
Also Blindflug nach Hause.
Reset auf Werkseinstellungen hat Ihn dann wieder belebt. Dachte Schon ich muss ihn schon wieder zu Sigma einschicken.
So langsam reicht es.
Das mit den Akku bei Minus Temperaturen werde ich morgen früh testen...


----------



## Landbewohner (3. Dezember 2019)

Dafür war ich heute nur 3x tod in zwei Stunden, normal hab ich bis zu 6 Pulsaussetzer


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. Dezember 2019)

DC synchronisiert mal wieder nicht


----------



## Sadwick (6. Dezember 2019)

Landbewohner schrieb:


> So, heute eine Ausfahrt bei 0 Grad, der Akku schmilzt wie Butter in der Sonne !
> Mit 53% weggefahren, nach 2 Stunden waren es noch 8%.
> Kann ja nicht sein oder ? (Helligkeit auf Auto)


Hier ähnlich: Gestern bei 1 Grad gestartet, nach etwa 30 Minuten ging es langsam auf bis zu -4 Grad runter. Etwa 45 Minuten nach Start schaltete ich das Licht an, allerdings manuell auf kleinste Stufe (weil Auto geht eine Stufe höher und das ist mir bei Dunkelheit zu hell, blendet).
Nach 2,5 Stunden Fahrt nur noch 56% Restakku...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShawnHast (7. Dezember 2019)

Ich komme bei den momentanen Minustemperaturen auch auf ca. 5 h pro Akkuladung. Das ist allerdings kein Rox-spezifisches Problem, auch mein Wahoo-Gerät bricht um etwa 50 % ein.


----------



## Sadwick (7. Dezember 2019)

ShawnHast schrieb:


> auch mein Wahoo-Gerät bricht um etwa 50 % ein.


Welches? Weil im RR-Forum hat man mir eine Nachfrage hierzu bezüglich des Roam bisher nicht bestätigt / beantwortet.


----------



## ShawnHast (7. Dezember 2019)

Sadwick schrieb:


> Welches? Weil im RR-Forum hat man mir eine Nachfrage hierzu bezüglich des Roam bisher nicht bestätigt / beantwortet.



Wahoo Roam


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. Dezember 2019)

Liegt vielleicht daran dass die chemischen und physikalischen Gesetze überall auf der Welt gelten, unabhängig vom Hersteller.


----------



## Sadwick (8. Dezember 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Liegt vielleicht daran dass die chemischen und physikalischen Gesetze überall auf der Welt gelten, unabhängig vom Hersteller.


Unbestreitbar! 
Wenn aber mein ROX statt der angegebenen (Maximal-)Laufzeit von 16h, bei mir nur 10h beträgt und eine weitere Verkürzung wegen diverser Unzulänglichkeiten auf bis zu 3,5h runter gehen kann, dann vergeht mir echt der Spaß an diesem Gerät. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich permanent meine Akku-Anzeige im Auge habe und jederzeit bange, ob meine geplante 5h-Tour auch bis Ende aufgezeichnet wird...
Rad fahren an sich kann ich auch ganz prima ohne Tacho / Radcomputer, aber wenn ich schon bereit bin 400€ für so ein Gerät auszugeben, dann soll das den Spaß steigern und nicht unnötigen Ärger einbringen.
Dass hier ein neues Software-Update noch für dieses Jahr angekündigt wird ist ja schön, schöner wäre aber, wenn zumindest die wichtigsten Fehlerbehebungen genannt würden.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. Dezember 2019)

Lass mal die Akkuanzeige ein wenig in den Hintergrund treten. Die sind alle nicht so aussagefähig.
Hatte dieses Jahr schon eine Meldung zu einem geringen Akkustand erhalten und bin  noch 4h gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sadwick (9. Dezember 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Lass mal die Akkuanzeige ein wenig in den Hintergrund treten. Die sind alle nicht so aussagefähig.


Das ist nicht ganz so einfach, denn wenn die Anzeige 1% erreicht, schaltet der ROX sich ab (immerhin wird die Tour noch gespeichert). Und da stört es das Gerät ja leider auch nicht, dass der Akku nur mal wieder "dekalibriert" ist. Das ist im übrigen ein Verhalten welches ich noch bei keinem Akkubetriebenem Gerät gehabt habe (Handys, Smartphones, Smartwatch, Fahrradtacho/-computer)...
Ich habe mich entschlossen den ROX und damit auch Sigma (zumindest vorerst) in den Hintergrund treten zu lassen und habe mir gestern einen Wahoo Roam bestellt.


----------



## Resimilchkuh (10. Dezember 2019)

Ist zwar auch nur eine Hilfskrücke und widerspricht natürlich etwas dem Zweck eines solchen Gerätes, aber wenn die Angst unterwegs zu groß ist, einfach zwischendurch das Display ausschalten verlängert die Laufzeit enorm.
Habe jetzt nicht explizit drauf geachtet, aber meine letzte Tour bei Temperaturen zwischen -2 und +2 hat er locker durchgehalten. Insgesamt 7 Std unterwegs gewesen und er hat zum Ende noch nicht gemeckert, also Akku noch über 20%. Allerdings auch im reinen Aufzeichnungsmodus, Display auf Auto und permanent an. Im Vergleich zum Sommer ist die Laufzeit aber schon zurück gegangen, da kam ich im Aufzeichnungsmodus und Display auf Auto immer auf 15h +.


----------



## Speichenputzer (13. Dezember 2019)

Sadwick schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz so einfach, denn wenn die Anzeige 1% erreicht, schaltet der ROX sich ab (immerhin wird die Tour noch gespeichert). Und da stört es das Gerät ja leider auch nicht, dass der Akku nur mal wieder "dekalibriert" ist. Das ist im übrigen ein Verhalten welches ich noch bei keinem Akkubetriebenem Gerät gehabt habe (Handys, Smartphones, Smartwatch, Fahrradtacho/-computer)...
> Ich habe mich entschlossen den ROX und damit auch Sigma (zumindest vorerst) in den Hintergrund treten zu lassen und habe mir gestern einen Wahoo Roam bestellt.



Auch  bei mir erzeugt u.a. das seltsame Kalibrieren des Akkus das ungute Gefühl dass die Firmeware  immer noch ein ziemlicher Murks ist!  Auch nach über 20 Jahren Handynutzung diverser Modelle habe noch nie irgendwo Akkus kalibrieren müssen. Auch am Cloudsync wird seit nun gut 2 Jahren gebastelt. Die WE Problematik mit mehreren Versuchen und Schneckentempo besteht nach wie vor.
Das letzte Update liegt ja nun schon einige Monate zurück und hat leider ja hauptsächlich Funktionserweiterungen für E-Bikes gebracht.
Entweder gelingt Sigma nun endlich der "grosse Wurf" was Stabilität, Bootloops usw. angeht oder es wird dann auch nach vielen zufrieden Jahren für mich Zeit Sigma den Rücken zu kehren.


----------



## Sadwick (13. Dezember 2019)

Nach einem ersten Test mit dem Wahoo Roam, hier mal ein kleiner Vergleich:
Meine letzte Fahrt mit dem ROX12; Einstellungen wie immer; W-Lan aus, Hintergrundbeleuchtung aus, HF-, TF- und Geschwindigkeitssensoren gekoppelt, Akku vor drei Tagen geladen. Der ROX lagert ausschließlich in der beheizten Wohnung, eine vorzeitige "Schwächung" wegen kalter Temperaturen ist also ausgeschlossen. Vor der Fahrt schalte ich den ROX an und lasse ihn wegen bekanntem Problem eine Zeit in Ruhe. Wenige Minuten nach Tourstart zeigt der Akku schon nur noch 98% an. Nach drei Stunden Fahrt bei 0-2° Stehen noch 56% Restkapazität auf der Akkuanzeige.
Gestern dann die erste Fahrt mit dem Roam: Einstellungen; W-Lan an, Hintergrundbeleuchtung Auto, die gleichen Sensoren wie zuvor gekoppelt, Akku vor zwei Tagen geladen und danach noch Einstellungen am Gerät vorgenommen. Kurz nach Start geht der Akku auf 99% und nach 2:14h (Fahrzeit 2:05h) bei 1-2° stehen noch 89% auf der Anzeige. Und das mit der ersten Akkuladung, nach ein paar Ladezyklen wird das eventuell noch besser.


Gianty schrieb:


> Liegt vielleicht daran dass die chemischen und physikalischen Gesetze überall auf der Welt gelten, unabhängig vom Hersteller.


Stimmt natürlich, aber manche Hersteller können damit scheinbar besser umgehen als andere...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (13. Dezember 2019)

Zieh dich nicht so an den Prozentangaben hoch, die realen Laufzeiten sind wichtig.


----------



## pacechris (13. Dezember 2019)

Sadwick schrieb:


> Stimmt natürlich, aber manche Hersteller können damit scheinbar besser umgehen als andere...



Nö, können sie nicht  ?


----------



## Sadwick (13. Dezember 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Zieh dich nicht so an den Prozentangaben hoch, die realen Laufzeiten sind wichtig.


Wenn ich mit den realen Laufzeiten beim Rox keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht hätte, würde ich es gerne nochmal drauf ankommen lassen.


pacechris schrieb:


> Nö, können sie nicht  ?


Meine zuvor geschilderte, selbst gemachte Erfahrung sagt grad was anderes


----------



## Rennbootlenker (13. Dezember 2019)

Bei mir hats gestern auch 0 Prozent vorm Training angezeigt, da ich aber wusste das es letzte mal beim ausschalten 25% waren hab ich mir keine Gedanken gemacht, nach 1:45 nachm Ende des Trainings hats dann wieder 19% angezeigt. War indoor, selbst bei Null Grad und Beleuchtung auf minimum maximal zehn Prozent. 
Also scheiß auf die Angabe.


----------



## Speichenputzer (13. Dezember 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Zieh dich nicht so an den Prozentangaben hoch, die realen Laufzeiten sind wichtig.


Na ja, was soll das heißen „reale Laufzeit“ ? Wenn ich mich auch nicht nur annähernd an den Prozentangaben orientieren kann und sie als ungefährer Anhaltspunkt für verbleibende Betriebszeit nutzen kann, ist doch dieses Feature ziemlich überflüssig? Habe selbst schon erlebt, dass ich mit 10 Prozent noch über eine Stunde gefahren bin und ein anderes Mal eben nach kurzer Zeit sich das Gerät ausgeschaltet hat. 
Wenn ich jetzt die „ reale Laufzeit „ noch im Kopf gehabt hätte, hätte ich es wissen müssen!?


----------



## Fembria (13. Dezember 2019)

Wozu gibt es denn eine prozentuale Angabe wenn man sich dann doch nicht daran orientieren kann? Das die nicht auf 1 oder 2% stimmt mag sein, aber die " Sollzeiten " des ROX 12 habe ich auch nie geschafft --- und ich habe versucht daran ran zu kommen.
Andere schaffen das auch nicht!!! DOCH  ------------ selbst meine Garminuhr schafft das!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resimilchkuh (13. Dezember 2019)

Das erinnert mich sehr an eine Diskussion in einem Autoforum über die Anzeige des Durchschnittsverbrauchs, die oft auch recht geschönt gegenüber dem Realverbrauch ist. Finde auch, dass eine Anzeige, die vorhanden ist, auch funktionieren sollte. Andernfalls ist sie nutzlos.

Was in meinen Augen aber bei der Anzeige der Fall ist, dass sie, ähnlich wie die generelle Tankanzeige im Auto, eben nicht linear zu sehen ist und je nach Akku/Füllstand nur begrenzt eine Aussage über die Restreichweite/Restlaufzeit zulässt. Da müsste man dann, wenn man viel Langeweile hat, die Akkuanzeige gegen die Laufzeit auftragen und das am besten noch bei verschiedenen Temperaturen und auch komplett von voll bis Abschalten.


----------



## Rennbootlenker (13. Dezember 2019)

Bei meinem Fall ist der akkuVerbrauch ja auch kein Problem lediglich die Anzeige spinnt, sowas könnte ja bei einem Update in die Richtung behoben werden. Wir werden sehen...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. Dezember 2019)

Das kann kein Hersteller. Selbst Apple war schon mal so angenervt von ihren Kunden dass sie die Anzeige entfernt haben.

Somit braucht sich niemand Hoffnung zu machen dass es dafür eine zuverlässige Lösung gibt.

Erinnert mich irgendwie an Diskussionen in der Messtechnik. Die Digitalanzeige stellt 6 Stellen hinterm Komma dar,  die Genauigkeit endet aber real bei 0,1mm.


----------



## a-x-e-l (14. Dezember 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Erinnert mich irgendwie an Diskussionen in der Messtechnik. Die Digitalanzeige stellt 6 Stellen hinterm Komma dar,  die Genauigkeit endet aber real bei 0,1mm.



Nicht alles, was hinkt, ist ein Vergleich... 

Um beim Vergleich mit der Messtechnik zu bleiben. Hier geht es nicht um 31,51 oder 31,52 mm. Hier geht es darum, ob bei zwei aufeinanderfolgenden Messungen mal 31,51 und dann15,87 mm oder irgendein anderer Wert angezeigt wird. Also nix mit "hinterm"
Komma, sondern zweite Stelle vor dem Komma. Das hat für mich eine ganz andere Dimension.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. Dezember 2019)

Es ging darum dass Anzeigewerte im Kopf eine Genauigkeit suggerieren die es real nicht gibt.

Aufregen bringt nur eine Verkürzung der Lebenszeit,  ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache dass es derzeit keinem Hersteller gelingt eine wirklich verlässliche Anzeige der Restkapazität zur Verfügung zu stellen.


----------



## ccpirat (16. Dezember 2019)

Dein Beispiel zeigt aber das es immer wieder ROX 12 gibt, die scheinbar anderes reagieren.
So gibt es 12er die den Startloop machen, abstürzen, GPS Probleme haben, die z.B. andere nicht haben.

So scheint sich dein ROX bei erreichen der 1% nicht abzuschalten.
Und genau das ist hier aber das Problem, der Akku hat noch genaug Saft.
Die Software registriert aber einen schnellen Strom Verlust, das ist das Problem mit der Kalibrierung und bei Erreichen des 1% schaltet sich der ROX aus, obwohl noch z.B 20% Akku da wären.
Zeigt meiner z.B. daran, das ich ihn immer wieder starten kann, bis er dann wieder die 1% erreicht und erneut ausgeht. Diesen Vorgang kann ich teilweise 2h betreiben.
Aber fahren kann man mit so einem Zustand eher schlecht.
Würde mein ROX einfach 2h bei 1% stehen bleiben, wäre mir das auch völlig egal.
So kann ich sicher sagen, das meine Version keine 0% Akku anzeigen kann.

z.B.: habe ich dafür, perfekt funktionierende HM, keine Startloops mehr, keine Abstürze mehr und keine Fehler mit Sensoren. Dafür seit dem letzten Update das Problem mit dem dekalibrierten Akku.


----------



## Sadwick (16. Dezember 2019)

Genau so @ccpirat .
Hinzu kommen bei mir gelegentliche Neustarts, wenn man das erste mal aufs Display tippt (auch nach längerer Wartezeit), HF und TF Aussetzer, teils falsche und oder fehlende Abbiegehinweise, grobe Fehler der Höhenmessung bei Regen und hier dann auch Fehlverhalten des Touchscreen...
Das alles passiert zwar “nur“ gelegentlich, nervt in der Summe aber einfach nur.


----------



## Bergjung (16. Dezember 2019)

So langsam müsste das noch für dieses Jahr versprochene Update mal eintrudeln .....


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Dezember 2019)

Hatte gerade den gleichen Gedanken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (17. Dezember 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Hatte gerade den gleichen Gedanken....



Haben wir schon den 24.12.?




Ach, es wird wieder E-Bike Features geben, die Abkacker nach dem Start werden uns erhalten bleiben, 
zum Thema Akku schreibe ich hier nix mehr....

Wenn künftig ein Weg gefunden würde, um wenigstens den Datenverlust (und damit meine ich Karten und
pers. Einstellungen) zu verhindern, dann wäre ich schon zufrieden. Weihnachten, man darf sich was wünschen....


----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. Dezember 2019)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt....


----------



## ccpirat (17. Dezember 2019)

Wie gesagt, das komische ist, das es bei einigen Funktioniert.

Ich habe wirklich keine Abstürze und keinen Datenverlust mehr.
Die Höhenaufzeichnung war bei mir schon immer sehr genau, Senoren (Speed/HF) haben keine Aussätzer.

Dafür habe ich das Akku Problem und teils völlig ungenaues GPS (da reicht schon ein Baum).
Wegen dem GPS Problem war meiner schon bei Sigma, ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Fembria (17. Dezember 2019)

Höhenaufzeichnung, Navigation und GPS absolut keine Probleme. Akku -- erreicht zwar nicht die Laufzeiten, aber 10 Std sind drin --länger fahre ich sowieso nicht -- gibt ja auch noch Akkupacks. Prozentanzeige funktioniert bei mir -- lade das Gerät aber auch nur mit einem 600 mA Netzteil -- keine Schnellladung!
Problem: Aussetzer Hf, Leistungsmesser und jedes mal Trittfrequenzspitzen von über 200 --- weiterhin am schlimmsten: startet der ROX einwandfrei oder stürzt er gleich wieder ab!
Da die Probleme nicht überall bei jedem die gleichen sind, fällt es mir schwer zu glauben, das es  " nur " an der Software liegt.
Die Hoffnung ist noch da  --- aber sie schwindet!!!!!!


----------



## Bergjung (18. Dezember 2019)

Mir wurde auch gesagt, dass die ständig ausfallende Leistungsanzeige ein Softwareproblem ist. 
Das Problem haben aber auch nicht alle. Bei den vielen verschiedenen Problemen die scheinbar nie alle Geräte betreffen fällt es schwer zu glauben dass es nur an der Software liegt. Ich warte das kommende Update noch ab.....


----------



## a-x-e-l (19. Dezember 2019)

Wenigstens gibt es bei https://fccid.io/M5L noch keine neuen Geräte a la ROX 12.0 am Start.  D.h., es besteht Hoffnung, dass 
der ROX 12.0  noch das aktuelle Topgerät bleibt und nicht schon auf dem Abstellgleis gelandet ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShawnHast (19. Dezember 2019)

Auf DC-Rainmaker gibt es von einem Sigma-Mitarbeiter den Hinweis, dass Sigma Sport USA offensichtlich geschlossen wurde, d.h. dein Link bzgl. neuer Geräte ist nicht aktuell. 

Weiterhin heißt es, dass das Firmware-Update voraussichtlich im Januar released wird:
Daniel (SIGMA), December 16, 2019 at 3:02 am: "You are right. We was planning to release the new update this year. But the testing took longer than expected. So we postpone the release to January"


----------



## VolkeR. (22. Dezember 2019)

ShawnHast schrieb:


> Weiterhin heißt es, dass das Firmware-Update voraussichtlich im Januar released wird:



Meine MTB-Saison beginnt in der Regel im März. Also alles im grünen Bereich!


----------



## Landbewohner (22. Dezember 2019)

Wie geht es euch mit der Synchronisation ?
Der Rox will einfach nicht mit dem Ipad !
3 Outdooreinheiten im Dezember, alle auf den PC geladen, mit der Cloud synchronisiert alles Paletti.

 Ipad synchronisiert, ganzer Dezember nicht da 
App neu gestartet, alle Updates am neuesten stand, nichts hilft.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. Dezember 2019)

Mir fehlt auf dem iPad immer die letzte Trainingseinheit.


----------



## andikue (31. Dezember 2019)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 16220536"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir werden noch dieses Jahr eine neue Firmwareversion veröffentlichen.
> 
> ...




Na ein paar Stunden bleiben ja immerhin noch.


----------



## Scrat (31. Dezember 2019)

andikue schrieb:


> Na ein paar Stunden bleiben ja immerhin noch.








						Sigma GPS Rox 12.0 Sport
					

Zieh dich nicht so an den Prozentangaben hoch, die realen Laufzeiten sind wichtig.  Na ja, was soll das heißen „reale Laufzeit“ ? Wenn ich mich auch nicht nur annähernd an den Prozentangaben orientieren kann und sie als ungefährer Anhaltspunkt für verbleibende Betriebszeit nutzen kann, ist doch...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Deleted 48245 (31. Dezember 2019)

Die letzten beiden Einheiten wurden zeitnah auf dem IPad synchronisiert.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (31. Dezember 2019)

Guten Rutsch in die Runde !


Bzgl. den 'guten Vorsätzen' für 2020, schiele ich mal nach Neustadt an der Weinstraße ... 

Basstler


----------



## Toto73_erlangen (31. Dezember 2019)

Nachdem es beim letzten Sturz die Befestigung am ROX 12.0 zerlegt hat, habe ich mir übergangsweise mal nen Garmin 830 geholt. 
Mal sehen was der für Probleme hat. 
Ich hoffe Sigma repariert den ROX 12.0


----------



## Toto73_erlangen (2. Januar 2020)

Toto73_erlangen schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Sigma repariert den ROX 12.0


Sigma möchte 189,95€ für die Reparatur. Das ist dann wohl ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden. 
Da muss ich sagen nie wieder Sigma. Erst der Zoff mit der Software und jetzt taugt die Hardware auch nichts mehr.





Da der Tacho ohne Sprünge noch hält, bekommen Ihn meine Eltern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (2. Januar 2020)

Toto73_erlangen schrieb:


> Sigma möchte 189,95€ für die Reparatur. Das ist dann wohl ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden.
> Da muss ich sagen nie wieder Sigma. Erst der Zoff mit der Software und jetzt taugt die Hardware auch nichts mehr.
> Anhang anzeigen 959394
> 
> Da der Tacho ohne Sprünge noch hält, bekommen Ihn meine Eltern.


Hi,

evtl. hilft das weiter:






						Broken Garmin mounts
					

Replacement mount for Garmin Edge computers




					www.dogearsgps.com
				




Sigma und Garmin haben hier die baugleiche Befestigung. Ich wäre nur vorsichtig mit den Schrauben.
Evtl.reicht ein starker 2K-Kleber.


----------



## Toto73_erlangen (2. Januar 2020)

Hi,

danke. Super Tip.
Ich würde auch eher kleben als das Gehäuse zu öffnen.

Gruß


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (2. Januar 2020)

Ich frage mich gerade echt, ob sich Sigma still und heimlich ins Fäustchen lacht. Das kann doch nicht deren Ernst sein so mit den Beta... äh Kunden umzugehen, nach dem ganzen Desaster. Wie lange ist das Produkt nun auf dem Markt? Ich meine Juli 2018 oder so... _kopfschüttel_


----------



## Hans1959 (2. Januar 2020)

Ist mir beim Edge 520 auch schon so weggebrochen Garmin hat mich damit auch im Regen stehen lassen,da gabs im Netz eine Reparaturanleitung,da wurde geklebt mußt du mal googeln


----------



## Sadwick (3. Januar 2020)

Toto73_erlangen schrieb:


> Da muss ich sagen nie wieder Sigma. Erst der Zoff mit der Software und jetzt taugt die Hardware auch nichts mehr.


Naja, da der Bruch bei einem Sturz, also unter Gewalteinwirkung passiert ist, kann man vom Hersteller wohl kaum eine kostenlose Reparatur verlangen. 
190€ sind allerdings schon recht happig, da man das Gerät neu mittlerweile schon für 250 bekommt...
Aber ich hätte da ein gebrauchtes Gerät abzugeben... ?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. Januar 2020)

Toto73_erlangen schrieb:


> Da muss ich sagen nie wieder Sigma. Erst der Zoff mit der Software und jetzt taugt die Hardware auch nichts mehr.



Wenn du mit deinem Auto gegen die Wand fährst taugt die Hardware des Herstellers auch nix weil dein Wagen beschädigt ist?

Was erwartest du von SIGMA?


----------



## Resimilchkuh (3. Januar 2020)

Wenn ich mir am Auto ne Spurstange beschädige, weil ich zu rüde den Bordstein hochfahren, kostet die Reparatur aber nicht den halben Preis des Autos 
Dafür, dass "nur" ein Stück Plastik am Gehäuse gebrochen ist, ist der KV schon heftig. Mag sein, dass das mit Teilen der Hardware innen verklebt ist und deshalb so teuer, aber dann ist das schon schlecht konstruiert und taugt nix. Zumal genau die Aufnahme ja auch verschleißen kann. 
Bin eigentlich Rox 12 Fanboy, da meiner bis auf vereinzelte Reboots gut läuft, aber das ist echt Mist und irgendwie auch wenig kundenfreundlich von Sigma gelöst. Oder ist noch mehr kaputt und deswegen der KV so hoch?


----------



## Toto73_erlangen (3. Januar 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Was erwartest du von SIGMA?


Hallo,
ich erwarte von SIGMA zu aller erst einmal das der ROX ohne direkte Gewalteinwirkung auf der Gerät nicht Kaputt geht. Ich bin über den Lenker abgestiegen, das Rad ist seitlich umgefallen. Der ROX war in der Butler Halterung, dürfte als keinen Kontakt mit dem Boden o.ä. gehabt haben.
Aber richtig, das war mein Fehler. Aber für ein Austausch des Plastik Gehäuses 190€ zu verlangen ist einfach zu happig.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. Januar 2020)

Ihr müsst bedenken dass..

eine Reparatur mit Austausch der Teile nicht günstig sein kann da einige Leute damit beschäftigt sind: Wareneingang, Auspacken des Gerätes, Auftrag anlegen, Übergabe an die Reparaturabteilung, zerlegen, reparieren bzw austauschen von defekten Teilen,  Funktionsprüfung, Übergabe an Versandabteilung, verpacken, Rechnung schreiben.

Das alles machen nicht Oma Trude oder der Praktikant sondern Menschen die Familien ernähren müssen und dadurch einen entsprechenden Stundensatz haben. Hinzu kommt noch dass ein Hersteller ein wenig verdienen muss da er auch Kosten zu decken hat. 

Das geht über den reinen Materialpreis einer einfachen Abdeckung hinaus. 

Ja, solch ein Anschluss kann als Ersatz- oder Opferteil konstruiert werden. Dann muss man die Trennstelle stabil und wasserdicht ausführen und hat für mindestens 1 Teil zusätzliche Werkzeuge. Das verteuert ein Produkt, deswegen verzichten fast alle Hersteller auf solche Konstruktionen. 

Ein Sturz tut manchmal auch im Geldbeutel weh. Das muss man bei einem Hobby einkalkulieren. 

Wenn es darum geht 20 Gramm Gewicht einzusparen spielt Geld keine Rolle aber wehe es geht mal was kaputt.

Sowas ist immer ärgerlich, keine Frage.
Aber deshalb zu schreiben "nie wieder SIGMA" finde ich etwas überzogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (3. Januar 2020)

@Gianty,

alles grundsätzlich nicht verkehrt, was du schreibst. Die Probleme mit abbrechenden Nasen bei der Befestigung sind schon einige Jahre von den Garmin Geräten her bekannt. Siehe die Workaround-Lösung, die es deshalb gibt. Das hätte man besser machen können.
Die Lösung mit dem Ersatz- oder Opferteil hätte auch ein Teil sein können, was außerhalb des gedichteten Gehäuses befestigt wird.
Die andere Lösung wäre ein Ersatzgehäuse, das es zu kaufen gibt, um es selbst zu reparieren. Egal, meine Hoffnung, dass Sigma
hier sich über kundenfreundliche Vorgehensweise und Preise von Garmin abhebt, wurde nicht erfüllt. Ich bin gespannt, ob es zum ROX 12.0
einen Nachfolger geben wird oder es für Sigma ein einmaliges Lernprojekt war.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. Januar 2020)

Auch für ein wie immer aussehendes Ersatzteil was außerhalb befestigt würde müssten Betriebsmittel angefertigt werden. Rechne dann mal die Betriebsmittelkosten und die MEK zusammen und setze sie ins Verhältnis zu den benötigten paar defekten Teilen. 

"Besser" geht immer. Eine zu stabile Besfestigung würde bei einem Sturz das Hauptgerät beschädigen,  was unter Umständen noch teurer und ärgerlicher wäre.

Den untersten runden Abschnitt als separates Montageteil mit 2 kleinen Schräubchen wäre als Austauschteil durchaus sinnvoll. 

Vielleicht nimmt es SIGMA mal als Kundenwusch auf.


----------



## a-x-e-l (3. Januar 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Den untersten runden Abschnitt als separates Montageteil mit 2 kleinen Schräubchen wäre als Austauschteil durchaus sinnvoll.



Das meinte ich ja.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. Januar 2020)

Kann euch parallel zu dieser Negativerfahrung des Kollegen bestätigen dass der ROX12 durchaus auch einen heftigen Frontalüberschlag schadlos überstehen kann ?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. Januar 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> ....oder es für Sigma ein einmaliges Lernprojekt war.



Mit jedem Projekt lernt man hinzu. Das sollte nicht einmalig sein.


----------



## a-x-e-l (3. Januar 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Kann euch parallel zu dieser Negativerfahrung des Kollegen bestätigen dass der ROX12 durchaus auch einen heftigen Frontalüberschlag schadlos überstehen kann ?



Diese Erkenntnis teile ich mit dir.   Es kommt darauf an, wie die Kräfte auf das Gerät wirken. Mein Halter ist vor dem Rennradlenker montiert ähnlich dem Butler, so dass das Gerät an sich geschützt ist und den Halter habe ich nur so fest angezogen, dass er sich mit wenig Kraft verdrehen lässt. Das vor allem wg. Einstellung des Winkels zur Sonne, weil ich ohne Hintergrundbeleuchtung fahre. Ich drehe dann auch den Halter und greife dazu nicht am Gerät an wg. Krafteinleitung auf die Haltenasen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclingjudge (4. Januar 2020)

Momentan nervt mich mein ROX ein wenig. Seit neuestem zeichnet er weniger Kilometer auf, als ich tatsächich gefahren bin. Dachte erst, es liegt an der Batterie des Geschwindigkeitssensors, aber auch nach dem Tausch der Batterie das gleiche Bild. Kennt das Phänomen jemand?


----------



## Resimilchkuh (4. Januar 2020)

Wie stellst Du das denn fest? Hast Du noch ein Handy oder anderes Gerät mitlaufen? 
Ggf. liegt es auch "nur" am GPS, an manchen Tagen startet die Aufzeichnung auch erst 1-2 km von daheim weg, da vermutlich


----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. Januar 2020)

Um welche Abweichung und Distanz handelt es sich? 

Ob es unterm Strich 70,0km oder 71,2km sind ist doch egal. 

Läufst du die Strecke vorher mit dem Messrad ab und vergleichst hinterher?


----------



## Cyclingjudge (4. Januar 2020)

Zum einen gibt es in Strava eine Funktion, die Distanz korrigieren zu lassen, zum anderen gibt es ein Programm fitfilerepairtool, mit dem man das überprüfen kann.

Die Abweichung heute beispielsweise ca. 6 km, die letzten Male so zwischen 3 und 5 km. Das ist mir definitiv zu viel.


----------



## Resimilchkuh (4. Januar 2020)

Ob ich da einer nachträglich durchgeführten "Korrektur" so viel Gewicht beimessen würde Wenn ich da nur an die Strava Höhenkorrektur denke......
Wirklich aussagekräftig ware in meinen Augen der Vergleich mit einer parallelen Aufzeichnung.


----------



## Cyclingjudge (5. Januar 2020)

Meine Fahrt am 02.01. beispielsweise wurde definitiv nicht richtig aufgezeichnet. Ich kenne mein trainingsgebiet ganz gut. Ich hatte an einem bestimmten Punkt der Strecke laut ROX etwas über 24 km zurückgelegt. Von diesem Punkt sind es bis nach Hause knapp über 17 km, wie ich aus vielen vielen Fahrten auf dieser Strecke weiß. Hätten also daheim etwa 41 km auf der Uhr stehen müssen. Angezeigt wurden aber nur 38. Also auf einer Strecke von 17 km drei weniger. Also mit komoot die gefahrene Strecke nachgestellt. Ergebnis waren ca. 45 km.


----------



## Rennbootlenker (5. Januar 2020)

Also 4 km mehr als von dir erwartet, stimmt also auch nicht, so ein Mist.


----------



## Cyclingjudge (5. Januar 2020)

Rennbootlenker schrieb:


> Also 4 km mehr als von dir erwartet, stimmt also auch nicht, so ein Mist.


Vielleicht liest du meinen Post nochmal. Wenn auf 17 km eine Abweichung festzustellen ist, dürften die 24 angezeigten an diesem bestimmten Punkt ebenfalls nicht korrekt gewesen sein.
Und du kannst davon ausgehen, daß ich mein Trainingsgebiet nach knapp 20 Jahren kenne.


----------



## a-x-e-l (5. Januar 2020)

Daten vom Radumfang passen?


----------



## Resimilchkuh (5. Januar 2020)

Ich bin mir nicht hundertprozentig sicher, aber die km werden glaube ich generell über GPS erfasst, auch wenn ein SPD Sensor vorhanden ist.
Das würde zumindest bei mir erklären, warum der Startpunkt der Aufzeichnung häufig erst 1-2 km nach meiner Losfahrt liegt, obwohl über den Sensor schon ab daheim gestartet wurde. Hab bei mir direkt eben nicht immer GPS Signal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. Januar 2020)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Meine Fahrt am 02.01. beispielsweise wurde definitiv nicht richtig aufgezeichnet. Ich kenne mein trainingsgebiet ganz gut. Ich hatte an einem bestimmten Punkt der Strecke laut ROX etwas über 24 km zurückgelegt. Von diesem Punkt sind es bis nach Hause knapp über 17 km, wie ich aus vielen vielen Fahrten auf dieser Strecke weiß. Hätten also daheim etwa 41 km auf der Uhr stehen müssen. Angezeigt wurden aber nur 38. Also auf einer Strecke von 17 km drei weniger. Also mit komoot die gefahrene Strecke nachgestellt. Ergebnis waren ca. 45 km.



Darfst die Kurven nicht schneiden.....

Hast du in STRAVA unter "Private Zone" was eingestellt?

Es gibt je nach GPS Empfang Abweichungen. Ob und wie der ROX Korrektursignale verarbeitet ist auch nicht bekannt.

Die Kilometerangabe deines Autos stimmt auch nicht genau.

Mach dir jetzt wegen den paar Kilometern keinen Kopf.  Am Ende des Jahres musst du doch niemandem Rechenschaft über jeden Kilometer ablegen - oder?


----------



## MK83 (5. Januar 2020)

Das klingt für mich eher danach als würde er den Geschwindigkeitssensor nicht finden bzw. dass er gar nicht gekoppelt ist. Ansonsten wird definitiv das Signal vom Sensor ausgewertet statt dem GPS. Einfach zum Testen mal den Rox starten und eine neue Trainingseinheit beginnen. Dann den Vorderreifen heben und drehen. Wird eine Geschwindigkeit ermittelt -> Reifenumfang prüfen. Falls nicht dann hat es etwas mit dem Geschwindigkeitssensor (Batterie leer, Ausrichtung zum Magnet, Kopplung, ...).


----------



## Speichenputzer (5. Januar 2020)

Toto73_erlangen schrieb:


> Sigma möchte 189,95€ für die Reparatur. Das ist dann wohl ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden.
> Da muss ich sagen nie wieder Sigma. Erst der Zoff mit der Software und jetzt taugt die Hardware auch nichts mehr.
> 
> 
> Da der Tacho ohne Sprünge noch hält, bekommen Ihn meine Eltern.


Nach einem Italienurlaub mit vielen "landestypischen" Schlaglöchern, hatte sich auch eine Nase der Befestigung plötzlich verabschiedet. Glücklicherweise war das Gerät mit der Garmin Fangschlaufe (!) gesichert und ist nicht ins Unterholz des Strassenrands geflogen.
Gerät wurde nach telefonischer Abklärung zu Sigma geschickt und auf Garantie ausgetauscht. Von daher


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. Januar 2020)

Oder Sensor löschen und neu koppeln.


----------



## Landbewohner (5. Januar 2020)

Das war bei meinem auch so, bis ich draufgekommen bin er greift nicht auf den Sensor zu sondern nverwendet Gps.
Sensor neu gekoppelt seither is Ruhe !


----------



## Resimilchkuh (5. Januar 2020)

Dann sollte er aber mitten auf der Tour nicht eine Abweichung von 3 km auf 17 km produzieren, das ist doch etwas arg viel. Kann ja eigentlich nur an GPS-Aussetzern/fehlender Satellitenverbindung liegen. 

Sollte man am aufgezeichneten Track aber erkennen können, da er da ja gerade Linien interpoliert.

Ich würde mal testen, ob das ggf. immer an der Stelle ist. Habe auf meiner Anfahrt zum Biketreff auch eine Ecke, wo regelmässig ALLE Sensoren kurz aussetzen. Da sind dann wohl komische Schwingungen in der Luft.


----------



## Landbewohner (5. Januar 2020)

Ich hab bei uns eine Tour auf ca 2000hm hinauf, sehr viel im dichten Wald, da hab ich oft minuten lang
Gps Aussetzter sowohl am Rox und auf der Garmin F3 die nebenbei mitläuft .


----------



## Resimilchkuh (5. Januar 2020)

Mal was ganz anderes, das mir die Suche nicht beantworten konnte. Bietet der Rox Unterstützung für die AXS an, also Gang- oder Akkuanzeige?


----------



## Cyclingjudge (6. Januar 2020)

Resimilchkuh schrieb:


> Dann sollte er aber mitten auf der Tour nicht eine Abweichung von 3 km auf 17 km produzieren, das ist doch etwas arg viel. Kann ja eigentlich nur an GPS-Aussetzern/fehlender Satellitenverbindung liegen.
> 
> Sollte man am aufgezeichneten Track aber erkennen können, da er da ja gerade Linien interpoliert.



An einem aussetzenden GPS-Signal liegt es nicht, der Track wird akkurat aufgezeichnet (es gibt keine für ein solches Phänomen sprechenden langen gerade Abschnitte) und auf Grund dessen kann ja sowohl Strava (mit der Funktion der Distanzkorrektur) als auch fitfilerepairtool die korrekten KM-Angaben aus den aufgezeichneten GPS-Daten auslesen. Von meinen vorherigen Garmins kannte ich das eigentlich nur, wenn die Batterie des Geschwindigkeitssensors leer war. Die hatte ich aber vor der letzten Fahrt getauscht. Ich hab jetzt mal alle Sensoren getrennt und neu gekoppelt, mal schauen, was passiert.

Bei hundert Metern wäre mir das wohl eher ziemlich Rille, aber bei 8 km auf einer Tour dann eher nicht mehr.

Den Reifenumfang habe ich vom Erwerb an nicht eingegeben, sondern den voreingestellten Wert so gelassen. Wozu hätte ich das auch machen sollen, ist ja schließlich ein GPS-Gerät (hab ich bei meinen vorherigen drei Garmins auch nie gemacht und deren Werte haben gestimmt). Davon unabhängig ob der Reifenumfang richtig eingestellt war oder nicht, die Werte waren ja bis etwa Mitte Dezember korrekt. 

Wäre ja mal ganz nett, wenn sich SIGMA hier mal wieder melden würde.
Ein GPS-Radcomputer, der die gefahrenen Kilometer nicht korrekt darstellt, geht für mich überhaupt nicht. DIe restlichen hier geschilderten Probleme hatte ich merkwürdigerweise bisher nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclingjudge (6. Januar 2020)

Hier mal ein kleiner Ausschnitt aus dem Programm fitfilerepairtool.
Es gibt eine Diskrepanz zwischen den Werten, die offensichtlich über den Sensor ermittelt (und im Display angezeigt) werden
und den vom GPS aufgezeichneten Werten.
An den falsch(nicht eingestellten Reifenumfangswerten kann es jedenfalls auch nicht liegen. Ich hab das beispielsweise mal mit einer Tour verglichen, die ich mit meinem Crosser mit 47er SmartSam (und mit voller Batterie im Sensor) gefahren bin. Die müßten laut Tabelle einen Wert von 2280 haben, voreingestellt sind 2095. Unterschied zwischen aufgezeichnetem und GPS-Wert sind ca. 800 Meter.
Ursache dürfte wohl in der Tat eine leere Batterie im Sensor vermutlich in Verbindung mit einem nicht korrekt ausgerichteten Magneten sein, anders sind die Sprünge bei den Geschwindigkeiten bei nahezug gleichbleibender Höhe nicht zu erklären. Warum das dann allerdings auch nach Tausch der Batterie nicht hinhaut, muß ich mal abklären.
Dürfte also vermutlich dann doch kein Bug des ROX sein. Danke für euren Input.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. Januar 2020)

Es gibt auch bei Knopfzellen erhebliche Qualitätsunterschiede.

Kauf/Probier mal welche von ENERGIZER, die sind gut.

Ist der Abstand zum Magnet korrekt eingestellt?

Ansonsten fahren viele mit Sensoren eines bekannten Mitbewerbers mit dem großen "G...". Damit gibt es keine Probleme.


----------



## Rennbootlenker (6. Januar 2020)

Kurze Frage, warum nutzt du den geschwindigkeitssensor, wenn du eh nicht den richtigen Umfang einstellst? Sobald ein sensor gekoppelt ist, zeigt er dir Geschwindigkeit vom sensor an, das hat mir sigma damals so erzählt als ich bei der Test&WOW Aktion mitgemacht habe, da wäre es doch auch logisch wenn er darüber die Distanz ermittelt.


Ich hoffe ich mach mich jetzt mit der Rechnung nicht zum Ei oder stehe aufn Schlauch.

Beispiel:
Du fährst ne 45km Runde, deine Reifen haben nen Umfang von 2,25m sind aber nur mit 2,05m eingestellt.

45000m : 2,25m = 20000 Umdrehungen die dein Rad theoretisch macht

20000 Umdrehungen x 0,2m die falsch eingestellt sind = 4000m die dein rox weniger aufzeichnet.


Du gibst nen kleineren Durchmesser an (sind bei dir ja bloß 185mm Differenz) als er in Wirklichkeit ist, so wirst Du langsamer angezeigt als Du real unterwegs bist und sicherlich rechnet er so auch ne kürzere Strecke
Ich hoffe ihr versteht worauf ich hinaus will.
Stell doch bitte mal noch den richtigen Umfang ein wenn du ihn eh weißt.


----------



## Cyclingjudge (6. Januar 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Es gibt auch bei Knopfzellen erhebliche Qualitätsunterschiede.



Kauf/Probier mal welche von ENERGIZER, die sind gut.

WErde ich mal testen.



Gianty schrieb:


> Ist der Abstand zum Magnet korrekt eingestellt?



Muß ich kontrollieren.



Gianty schrieb:


> Ansonsten fahren viele mit Sensoren eines bekannten Mitbewerbers mit dem großen "G...". Damit gibt es keine Probleme.



So wie ich beispielsweise.


----------



## Cyclingjudge (6. Januar 2020)

Rennbootlenker schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, warum nutzt du den geschwindigkeitssensor, wenn du eh nicht den richtigen Umfang einstellst? Sobald ein sensor gekoppelt ist, zeigt er dir Geschwindigkeit vom sensor an, das hat mir sigma damals so erzählt als ich bei der Test&WOW Aktion mitgemacht habe, da wäre es doch auch logisch wenn er darüber die Distanz ermittelt.



Unter anderem deshalb, weil da auch die Trittfrequenz dranhängt: Garmin GSC10.
Davon abgesehen, gab es damit bislang weder mit dem ROX noch mit den drei vorherigen Garmins irgendwelche Probleme. Ich habe, seitdem ich GPS-Radcomputer habe, noch nie den Umfang eingestellt. Wozu auch, ist ja schließlich ein GPS.



Rennbootlenker schrieb:


> Stell doch bitte mal noch den richtigen Umfang ein wenn du ihn eh weißt.


Den weiß ich eben nicht. Den oben irgendwo angegebenen Wert hab ich einer Tabelle aus dem Netz entnommen. Um den korrekten Wert zu ermitteln, müßte ich das ausmessen.
Dazu bin ich viel zu faul bei 6 Laufradsätzen.


----------



## Resimilchkuh (6. Januar 2020)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Unter anderem deshalb, weil da auch die Trittfrequenz dranhängt: Garmin GSC10.
> Davon abgesehen, gab es damit bislang weder mit dem ROX noch mit den drei vorherigen Garmins irgendwelche Probleme. Ich habe, seitdem ich GPS-Radcomputer habe, noch nie den Umfang eingestellt. Wozu auch, ist ja schließlich ein GPS.
> 
> 
> ...


Bei Garmin kalibriert sich der Umfang soweit ich weiß automatisch aus der Raddrehzahl und eben der initialen GPS-Messung. Der Sigma macht das glaube ich nicht. Wenn er es nicht macht, aber eben einen Sensor erkennt, nimmt er den falschen Wert natürlich zur Berechnung und das wird zwangsläufig fehlerhaft. Beim 29er bewegt der sich je nach Reifen um 2300 und wenn dann 2095 zur Berechnung genommen werden, sind es ja schon 10%.
Merkwürdig allerdings, dass das bisher immer funktioniert hat. Mal ´ne ganz blöde Idee. Hat der vielleicht bisher nie einen Sensor erkannt und immer mit GPS gemessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. Januar 2020)

Alle Sensoren die einen bestimmten Abstand zu einem Magneten benötigen sind meiner Meinung nach anfällig für Ausfälle. Ruck Zuck bleiben die Fersen dran hängen oder sonstwas sorgt dafür dass der Abstand nicht mehr stimmt.

Denke mit den Nabensensoren gibt es weniger sporadische Ausfälle.


----------



## Sadwick (6. Januar 2020)

Resimilchkuh schrieb:


> Bei Garmin kalibriert sich der Umfang soweit ich weiß automatisch aus der Raddrehzahl und eben der initialen GPS-Messung. Der Sigma macht das glaube ich nicht. Wenn er es nicht macht, aber eben einen Sensor erkennt, nimmt er den falschen Wert natürlich zur Berechnung und das wird zwangsläufig fehlerhaft.


Genau so sieht es aus.


Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Den weiß ich eben nicht. Den oben irgendwo angegebenen Wert hab ich einer Tabelle aus dem Netz entnommen. Um den korrekten Wert zu ermitteln, müßte ich das ausmessen.
> Dazu bin ich viel zu faul bei 6 Laufradsätzen.


Dann bist du mit dem ROX falsch bedient, weil er eben bezüglich des Radumfangs nicht so ein "Sorglos-Paket" ist, wie die Garmin, oder Wahoo, welche den Umfang selbständig ermitteln.
Also: Entweder Sensoren nutzen und korrekten Umfang ermitteln und eintragen, oder auf Speedsensor verzichten und hierfür GPS nutzen, oder so falsch wie jetzt lassen, dann aber bitte nicht Sigma wegen falscher Werte beschimpfen


----------



## Fembria (6. Januar 2020)

Auch wenn es beim  ROX 12 einiges zu bemängeln gibt, die gemessenen Kilometer haben bei mir auf meinen Runden immer perfekt gestimmt ---Abweichungen bei einer 56 km Strecke noch nicht einmal 100 Meter eher nur 10 -20 Meter.  Parallel bei den letzten Touren wurde ein Garmin Gerät aber nur mit GPS genutzt ---- alles im grünen Bereich. 
Bei mir war mal der Magnet verrutscht ( Kopfsteinpflaster? ) und ich war mal gegen den Sensor gekommen und hatte den leicht unbemerkt verdreht. Das war mein eigener Fehler.
In diesem Bereich und auch bei den Höhenangaben kann und will ich nicht meckern!! Da stimmt es bei meinem ROX 12.


----------



## Sadwick (7. Januar 2020)

Bei meinem ROX 10 stand “GPS“ im Display, wenn die Geschwindigkeit darüber erfasst wurde. Wäre schön wenn andere Modelle und Hersteller das auch so handhaben würden, dann sieht man direkt, dass mit den Sensor irgendwas nicht stimmt.


----------



## __U3__ (7. Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
bin gerade am überlegen zur Polar Uhr meiner Frau noch einen Rox 12.0 oder Garmin 830 anzuschaffen.
Um die Trainings und Geräte sauber miteinander darstellen zu können bin ich bei Velo-Hero gelandet.
Garmin ist nur Smartphone, bei Polar lässt sich garnix importieren und Sigma Database hat überhaupt nix funktioniert. Zig mal anmelden und doch nicht angemeldet sein, Datei Import auch nirgends gefunden, die Software war ne Katstrophe bei nem Test!

Velo-Hero kann die exportierten tcx Daten der Polar einwandfrei verarbeiten, aber kann Sigma mit dem Rox  auch ein Datenformat exportieren welches alle Daten eines Trainings enthält?
Also nicht csv oder gpx, sondern ein Dateiformat was alles (Track, Puls, Temperatur usw) enthält?


----------



## Cyclingjudge (7. Januar 2020)

Resimilchkuh schrieb:


> Bei Garmin kalibriert sich der Umfang soweit ich weiß automatisch aus der Raddrehzahl und eben der initialen GPS-Messung.


So isses. Aus der Erfahrung von drei vorherigen Garmins hab ich das beim ROX eben auch nicht gemacht. Und bislang haben die Kilometerangaben auch bis auf zu vernachlässigende Abweichungen immer gestimmt. Trotz nicht eingegebenem Umfang.



Resimilchkuh schrieb:


> Der Sigma macht das glaube ich nicht. Wenn er es nicht macht, aber eben einen Sensor erkennt, nimmt er den falschen Wert natürlich zur Berechnung und das wird zwangsläufig fehlerhaft. Beim 29er bewegt der sich je nach Reifen um 2300 und wenn dann 2095 zur Berechnung genommen werden, sind es ja schon 10%.
> Merkwürdig allerdings, dass das bisher immer funktioniert hat. Mal ´ne ganz blöde Idee. Hat der vielleicht bisher nie einen Sensor erkannt und immer mit GPS gemessen?


Und ja, alle vorhandenen Sensoren wurden erkannt.
Und wie bereits geschrieben, der Fehler dürfte durch eine leere Batterie vermutlich in Kombination mit einem nicht korrekt positionierten Magneten aufgetreten sein. Insofern alles gut. Problem erkannt, Problem (hoffentlich) gebannt. Vielleicht werde ich, wenn ich mal Zeit und Lust habe, auch mal die Umfänge meiner Laufradsätze ausmessen und die Daten eingeben. Mal schauen.
Und in Anbetracht der Tatsache, daß bei meinem Exemplar die vielfach hier diskutierten Probleme (noch) nicht aufgetreten sind, bin ich mit dem ROX durchaus zufrieden. Von Kleinigkeiten mal abgesehen, wie z. B. daß er bei meinen DI2-Schaltungen ums Verrecken nicht erkennt, daß es sich nur um 10fach handelt und daher immer 11 Gänge anzeigt.


----------



## Cyclingjudge (7. Januar 2020)

__U3__ schrieb:


> Velo-Hero kann die exportierten tcx Daten der Polar einwandfrei verarbeiten, aber kann Sigma mit dem Rox  auch ein Datenformat exportieren welches alle Daten eines Trainings enthält?
> Also nicht csv oder gpx, sondern ein Dateiformat was alles (Track, Puls, Temperatur usw) enthält?


Ja, Sigma hat ein eigenes Dateiformat, nämlich slf. Und wie man auf der Website von Velohero nachlesen kann, können diese Daten dort importiert werden. Sollte also möglich sein, deine Daten dort einzulesen.


----------



## Sadwick (7. Januar 2020)

__U3__ schrieb:


> aber kann Sigma mit dem Rox auch ein Datenformat exportieren welches alle Daten eines Trainings enthält?


Wenn du im Data Center eine Aktivität öffnest, kannst du oben rechts unter Menü > Dateiexport mehrere Dateiformate auswählen (z.B. auch .fit). Welches davon deine benötigten Informationen enthält, kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## gpzmandel (11. Januar 2020)

Hallo ich habe hier eine neue Top Cap Halterung für den Rox12 ich habe mich doch für eine andere entschieden. Gerne per PN







Gruß Maik


----------



## sevenrocks (11. Januar 2020)

Ich werde noch verrückt mit der *SD Karte für den Rox12.*
Ich habe jeweils eine SanDisk Ultra SDXC  64 GB ausprobiert und einmal 16 GB SDHC. Immer in FAT32 mit EaseUS partioniert.
Clustergröße alles ausprobiert. Die Kiste erkennt die SD Karte nicht, bzw. mußte ich den Rox rebooten und auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen.

Habt Ihr eine Lösung für das Problem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gpzmandel (11. Januar 2020)

sevenrocks schrieb:


> Ich werde noch verrückt mit der *SD Karte für den Rox12.*
> Ich habe jeweils eine SanDisk Ultra SDXC  64 GB ausprobiert und einmal 16 GB SDHC. Immer in FAT32 mit EaseUS partioniert.
> Clustergröße alles ausprobiert. Die Kiste erkennt die SD Karte nicht, bzw. mußte ich den Rox rebooten und auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen.
> 
> Habt Ihr eine Lösung für das Problem?


Das gleiche Problem habe ich auch. Heute die SD Karte gekauft und erkennt 0.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (11. Januar 2020)

Aktuellste Firmware auf den ROX12?
Mit dem vorletzten Update 39420 sollte das behoben sein.


----------



## sevenrocks (11. Januar 2020)

Lösung gefunden. Ich habe den Rox bei Rose gekauft und somit ein 4 wöchiges Rückgaberecht.
Ich schicke den Schrott zurück und warte auf den Rox 13


----------



## Deleted 48245 (11. Januar 2020)

Nur mal so nebenbei: SD Karten sind auch nicht immer problemfrei. Haben mich schon einige im Mobiltelefon und in diversen Kameras geärgert.


----------



## gpzmandel (11. Januar 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Aktuellste Firmware auf den ROX12?
> Mit dem vorletzten Update 39420 sollte das behoben sein.


Na ja meiner ist gerade 4 Tage alt. Somit die aktuellste Version.


----------



## Speichenputzer (11. Januar 2020)

sevenrocks schrieb:


> Ich werde noch verrückt mit der *SD Karte für den Rox12.*
> Ich habe jeweils eine SanDisk Ultra SDXC  64 GB ausprobiert und einmal 16 GB SDHC. Immer in FAT32 mit EaseUS partioniert.
> Clustergröße alles ausprobiert. Die Kiste erkennt die SD Karte nicht, bzw. mußte ich den Rox rebooten und auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen.
> 
> Habt Ihr eine Lösung für das Problem?


Lass die Finger von der SD Karten Erweiterung. Nach mehreren Versuchen div. Produkte hatte ich dann irgenwann eine gefunden die funktionierte und die Daten exportiert. Danach brauchte der Rox über 5(!) Minuten zun Starten! 
Keine  Ahnung was für Daten da beim Hochlauf des Gerätes ausgelesen werden. Alles wieder zurückgespielt. 
Auch so ein typischer Sigma Murks der ziemlich nervig ist.


----------



## luistrenker72 (11. Januar 2020)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe hier eine neue Top Cap Halterung für den Rox12 ich habe mich doch für eine andere entschieden. Gerne per PN
> Anhang anzeigen 963047
> Anhang anzeigen 963049
> Gruß Maik


Hi, was kostet denn das Teil incl. Versand? 
Gruß Manfred


----------



## a-x-e-l (11. Januar 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Nur mal so nebenbei: SD Karten sind auch nicht immer problemfrei. Haben mich schon einige im Mobiltelefon und in diversen Kameras geärgert.



Ja, das stimmt. Die Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht. Allerdings war der ROX 12 die erste Kiste in meinem Besitz, die sich unter Verwendung einer SD-Karte so aufgehängt hat, dass nur noch ein Factory Reset half. 12 Stunden vor einem Event..... Die Karte tut seither störungsfrei
im Mobiltelefon und ich betreibe den ROX 12 seither ohne Karte.

Wir erinnern uns:






						Sigma GPS Rox 12.0 Sport
					

@a-x-e-l   Ich bekomme den Abflug ohne Sensor Beteiligung hin... Also bleibt als Gemeinsamkeit die frühe Firmware - mal gucken wie das weiter geht.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Deleted 48245 (11. Januar 2020)

Das Problem mit den SD Karten war schon mal bekannt und mit dem oben genannten Update sollte es behoben sein. 

Offensichtlich gibt es dennoch Schwierigkeiten, die ärgerlich sind. 

Irgendwo steckt der Wurm drin. Vielleicht ist es mit dem für diesrn Januar angekündigten Update final behoben.

Wer den zusätzlichen Speicherplatz nicht benötigt sollte derzeit keine SD Karten einsetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fembria (11. Januar 2020)

Verwende auch eine SD Karte, die wurde erkannt und funktioniert----  Transcend 16 GB ( 10 )


----------



## Rennbootlenker (12. Januar 2020)

Für was brauch ich ne sd Karte? Um tracks zu speichern?


----------



## a-x-e-l (12. Januar 2020)

Rennbootlenker schrieb:


> Für was brauch ich ne sd Karte? Um tracks zu speichern?



Ja, das und Kartenmaterial


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. Januar 2020)

Aktivitäten, Workouts, Profile, Tracks.


----------



## a-x-e-l (12. Januar 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Aktivitäten, Workouts, Profile, Tracks.



Hast Recht, keine Karten.


----------



## TrekDet (13. Januar 2020)

Kann es sein, dass das Update gerade ausgeliefert wird? 
Wenn ich nämlich den Menüpunkt "Update prüfen" aufrufe, dann dreht die Eieruhr eine ganze Weile und dann kommt die Meldung "Update fehlgeschlagen".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (13. Januar 2020)

TrekDet schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass das Update gerade ausgeliefert wird?
> Wenn ich nämlich den Menüpunkt "Update prüfen" aufrufe, dann dreht die Eieruhr eine ganze Weile und dann kommt die Meldung "Update fehlgeschlagen".



Hier steht noch keine Info:






						SIGMA SPORT
					

Professionelles Equipment für professionelle Ansprüche. Die SIGMA ROX Serie bietet jedem ambitionierten Hobbyfahrer und Profisportler das passende Equipment.




					www.sigmasport.com


----------



## Deleted 48245 (13. Januar 2020)

40552 ist noch aktuell.
Zum Updaten ein USB Kabel verwenden.


----------



## TrekDet (13. Januar 2020)

Ah, ok, danke.
Dann war wohl der Wunsch der Vater des Gedanken... 
Jetzt zeigt die Update-Prüfung bei mir auch weiter "Aktuellste Version" 
Also Fehlalarm, sorry


----------



## Sadwick (13. Januar 2020)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Na ja meiner ist gerade 4 Tage alt. Somit die aktuellste Version.


Wenn du manuell kein Update durchgeführt hast, kann da durchaus noch eine ältere Version drauf sein.


----------



## gpzmandel (13. Januar 2020)

Sadwick schrieb:


> Wenn du manuell kein Update durchgeführt hast, kann da durchaus noch eine ältere Version drauf sein.


Habe ich aber schon aktuelle Version


----------



## jojo_ab (13. Januar 2020)

Wird langsam mal Zeit, dass das Update bald raus kommt und Sigma endlich seine technischen Schulden behebt. Der Januar ist nicht mehr so lang....


----------



## axelito (14. Januar 2020)

jojo_ab schrieb:


> Wird langsam mal Zeit, dass das Update bald raus kommt und Sigma endlich seine technischen Schulden behebt. Der Januar ist nicht mehr so lang....
> 
> Meinetwegen kann es ruhig etwas länger dauern, wenn dann die Bugs beseitigt sind. Die sollen ihr Update lieber gründlich testen.


----------



## jojo_ab (14. Januar 2020)

Noch lieber wäre es mir, wenn sie kleine Verbesserungen schneller raus bringen und dann auch schnell auf Feedback reagieren würden. ?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. Januar 2020)

Das Aufzeigen und Erkennen einer Fehlfunktion kann einfacher sein als die Behebung.


----------



## axelito (14. Januar 2020)

Das ist so ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the crasher (14. Januar 2020)

Hallo.

Also mir hat es jetzt gelangt, die dauernden Neustarts...
Ich traue mich schon gar nicht über den Bildschirm zu wischen während der Fahrt.

Hab den Rox jetzt zurückgeschickt. Hatte den von Anfang an, also Juni 2018
und kein Firmwareupdate hat da Besserung gebracht.
Hatte zwar nur 200 Euro dafür bezahlt, aber das geht trotzdem nicht.

Leider weiß ich auch keine alternative die so einfach und ohne Aufwand zu bedienen ist


----------



## Cyclingjudge (15. Januar 2020)

Die neueste Macke ist ständiges "Training pausiert" und sofortiges "Training fortgesetzt". Hängt aber vermutlich auch mit ner leeren Batterie oder sowas zusammen.
Obwohl ich bisher wenig bis gar keine Probleme mit dem ROX12 hatte, liebäugel ich aktuell doch ganz sehr mit dem Elemnt Roam.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. Januar 2020)

@Cyclingjudge 
Ruf doch morgen mal bei den netten Jungs in Neustadt an. Es wird sicherlich eine Lösung für deine Probleme geben.


----------



## Scrat (16. Januar 2020)

Training pausiert/fortgesetzt:

Hast Du einen Speedsensor?
Falls ja: Ist der gekoppelt?
Und ist die Batterie voll?

Wenn kein Speedsensor könnte es schlechter GPS-Empfang sein.


----------



## axelito (16. Januar 2020)

Das Problem kenne ich auch. Liegt daran, dass der GPS-Empfang kurz fehlt.


----------



## Cyclingjudge (16. Januar 2020)

Scrat schrieb:


> Hast Du einen Speedsensor?


Ja. Garmin GSC10



Scrat schrieb:


> Falls ja: Ist der gekoppelt?


Selbstverständlich.



Scrat schrieb:


> Und ist die Batterie voll?


Das wiederum ist meine Vermutung.



Scrat schrieb:


> Wenn kein Speedsensor könnte es schlechter GPS-Empfang sein.


Zwar Indoortraining auf der Rolle, aber das schließe ich mal aus. Gab bisher nie Probleme damit. Rolle steht in der Garage.

Ich denke, daß es sowohl bei der Problematik mit den nicht stimmenden Kilometern als auch mit den Aussetzern nicht am Gerät liegt. Das dürfte beide Male auf eine schwache Batterie des Speedsensors an den beiden Rädern gelegen haben. So kannte ich das auch von den diversen Garmins, die ich vorher hatte. Über die gesamte Zeit fällt mein Fazit durchaus positiv aus.
Aber wie das so ist, andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter, weswegen mir momentan der Elemnt Roam ins Auge fällt (und hier ein netter Geburtstagsgutschein eines Internetanbieters von Radteilen rumliegt ?).


----------



## luistrenker72 (16. Januar 2020)

Heute mal wieder mit dem Rox unterwegs gewesen. Ich habe keine Sensoren gekoppelt, daher kenne ich die Probleme damit nicht. Bin einfach ohne Ziel losgefahren, keine Probleme mit irgendwelchen Aufhängern.Nach Hause habe ich mich versuchsweise Routen lassen. Das Routing erfolgte logisch und meist auf unbefestigten Wegen wie gewollt. Zu Hause alles synchronisiert, und nach 30sec.auch im Sigma Link und Strava. Also alles bestens bei meinem Rox?


----------



## a-x-e-l (16. Januar 2020)

luistrenker72 schrieb:


> .... Also alles bestens bei meinem Rox?



Sieht so aus, als hättest du ein Unikat, das funktioniert.

Bis auf die gelegentlich Abstürze beim zu frühen Wischen nach dem Einschalten tut mein ROX z. Zt. auch.

Für leere Batterien im HF-Gurt und dem Speedsensor ist mein ROX nicht verantwortlich. Wäre schön, wenn
alle Sensorenhersteller im ANT-Protokoll ein paar Bytes für den Batteriestatus spendieren würden und der ROX
das bei Bedarf anzeigt.


----------



## Hans1959 (17. Januar 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Sieht so aus, als hättest du ein Unikat, das funktioniert.
> 
> Bis auf die gelegentlich Abstürze beim zu frühen Wischen nach dem Einschalten tut mein ROX z. Zt. auch.
> 
> ...


Der letzte Absturz beim "wischen" ist schon länger her,seitdem mach der Rox bis heute keine Probleme mehr,ich benutze das Teil mit Sensoren fast täglich und bis jetzt keine Probleme mehr gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EarlyUp (17. Januar 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Sieht so aus, als hättest du ein Unikat, das funktioniert.



Ich denke hier melden sich eben meist die Leute die Probleme haben. Hier sind zwei Rox 12 im Einsatz, und die funktionieren einwandfrei.


----------



## jojo_ab (17. Januar 2020)

Klar melden sich hier mehr Leute die Probleme haben und Hilfe suchen, ist doch generell so. Zumal ja auch in der Beschreibung steht, dass das Forum vom Sigma Kundenservice betreut wird. Auch deswegen finde ich es schade, dass sich Sigma hier schon länger nicht mehr offiziell geäußert hat.

Mein Rox läuft die letzten Wochen auch ohne Probleme, wird allerdings derzeit wenig genutzt, da ich Indoor eine andere Lösung nutze. Ich habe allerdings keine Lust auf noch eine Saison in der man jedes Mal hoffen muss, dass einem der Rox nicht wieder im Stich lässt. Dass momentan alles läuft, bedeutet ja nicht, dass sich die Software selbst geheilt hat. Daher bin ich sehr auf das angekündigte Update gespannt.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. Januar 2020)

Denke da werden jetzt schon Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht.


----------



## Sadwick (18. Januar 2020)

the crasher schrieb:


> Leider weiß ich auch keine alternative die so einfach und ohne Aufwand zu bedienen ist





Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> liebäugel ich aktuell doch ganz sehr mit dem Elemnt Roam.


Ich habe nur kurz geliebäugelt und dann genau auf den Roam gewechselt. Und bin mit dem bisher sehr zufrieden. Akku hält deutlich länger wie beim ROX und die Bedienung ist einfacher/übersichtlicher. Lesbarkeit des Display ist top und die Größe von 2,7" vollkommen ausreichend. Dass er dabei vom Gehäuse deutlich kleiner ausfällt wie der ROX, finde ich auch positiv, dafür ist er aber höher. In einem Monat mit 14 Touren hatte ich bisher einen Fehler mit dem Gerät: Er hatte einmal vom Start weg 100Hm zu wenig gemessen und dieses Niveau auch die ganze Fahrt über gehalten (also permanent ~100m unter realem Wert), obwohl er eigentlich per GPS-Daten hätte nachkalibrieren müssen.
Ansonsten macht er alles was und wie er soll: Anschalten, losfahren, glücklich sein


----------



## Sadwick (18. Januar 2020)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Zwar Indoortraining auf der Rolle, aber das schließe ich mal aus. Gab bisher nie Probleme damit. Rolle steht in der Garage.


Auf der Rolle würde ich GPS und Auto-Pause deaktivieren.


----------



## Cyclingjudge (18. Januar 2020)

Sadwick schrieb:


> Auf der Rolle würde ich GPS und Auto-Pause deaktivieren.


Prinzipiell magst du Recht haben, aber in Anbetracht der Tatsache, daß es bei allen Rolleneinheiten vorher keine Probleme gab, laß ich alles, wie es ist. Never change a running system. Ich denke, am Montag werde ich mir den Roam bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sadwick (18. Januar 2020)

Cyclingjudge schrieb:


> Never change a running system.


Naja, wenn der Computer nicht mehr aufzeichnet ist das System nicht wirklich running  In dem Fall finde ich das Abschalten der Autopause keinen soo dramatischen Eingriff.


----------



## Speichenputzer (21. Januar 2020)

jojo_ab schrieb:


> Klar melden sich hier mehr Leute die Probleme haben und Hilfe suchen, ist doch generell so. Zumal ja auch in der Beschreibung steht, dass das Forum vom Sigma Kundenservice betreut wird. Auch deswegen finde ich es schade, dass sich Sigma hier schon länger nicht mehr offiziell geäußert hat.
> 
> Mein Rox läuft die letzten Wochen auch ohne Probleme, wird allerdings derzeit wenig genutzt, da ich Indoor eine andere Lösung nutze. Ich habe allerdings keine Lust auf noch eine Saison in der man jedes Mal hoffen muss, dass einem der Rox nicht wieder im Stich lässt. Dass momentan alles läuft, bedeutet ja nicht, dass sich die Software selbst geheilt hat. Daher bin ich sehr auf das angekündigte Update gespannt.



Stimme dir vollkommen zu. 
Nutze momentan im täglichen Winterbetrieb eher den "alten" ROX11. Der läuft halt und stürzt auch nicht ab.

Ich weiß allerdings nicht was ich von dem wirklich auffällig langen Rückzug der Fa. Sigma aus dem Forum halten soll. Entweder arbeiten sie angestrengt am "großen" schon für Dezember angekündigten Update, oder das Nachfolgegerät wird gerade "gebastelt".


----------



## Cyclingjudge (21. Januar 2020)

Sadwick schrieb:


> Auf der Rolle würde ich GPS und Auto-Pause deaktivieren.


Wie nicht anders zu erwarten, war es die leere Batterie am GSC10. Batterie gewechselt und schon sind die Probleme beseitigt, obwohl Auto-Pause und GPS aktiviert sind.
Hab trotzdem den Roam bestellt.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. Januar 2020)

Am 25.11.2019 gab es eine Inhaberänderung. Da gibt es momentan vielleicht wichtigeres zu tun als ein Forum zu betreuen.

Ab und zu verschieben sich Prioritäten, muss nichts Negatives sein. Ist kein Konzern sondern ein nettes kleines Unternehmen.


----------



## Cyclingjudge (21. Januar 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Da gibt es momentan vielleicht wichtigeres zu tun als ein Forum zu betreuen.


Was gibt es wichtigeres als bestehende und potentielle Kunden?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. Januar 2020)

Absicht steckt bestimmt nicht dahinter.


----------



## jojo_ab (21. Januar 2020)

Speichenputzer schrieb:


> Ich weiß allerdings nicht was ich von dem wirklich auffällig langen Rückzug der Fa. Sigma aus dem Forum halten soll. Entweder arbeiten sie angestrengt am "großen" schon für Dezember angekündigten Update, oder das Nachfolgegerät wird gerade "gebastelt".


Mein Eindruck ist, dass Sigma ohne Update  keine Lösungen für die Probleme hier anbieten kann und sich deswegen nicht mehr äußert. Ob das jetzt in einem „alles wird gut“ Update endet oder der Rox 12 auf das Sigma/VDO Abstellgleis fährt, würde mich auch mal interessieren. Im zweiten Fall war es das mit Sigma und mir, dann haben sie einen langjährigen Kunden weniger.



Gianty schrieb:


> Am 25.11.2019 gab es eine Inhaberänderung. Da gibt es momentan vielleicht wichtigeres zu tun als ein Forum zu betreuen.


Ich glaube nicht, dass die selbe Person das Update entwickelt, das Forum betreut und eine Inhaberänderung durchführt. Also erwarte ich auch  bei einer Inhaberänderung, dass nicht plötzlich alle die Hände in den Schoß legen.



Gianty schrieb:


> Ab und zu verschieben sich Prioritäten, muss nichts Negatives sein. Ist kein Konzern sondern ein nettes kleines Unternehmen.


Verschieben von Prioritäten wird dann negativ, wenn sich die Priorität vom Produkt und vor allem vom Kunden weg verschiebt. 

@Gianty  Mal Hand aufs Herz: Stehst du auf der Payroll von Sigma/VDO??


----------



## torwaerter (21. Januar 2020)

Zum einen ist Sigma im Herbst vergangenen Jahres mit VDO fusioniert (https://www.sazbike.de/hersteller/sigma-elektro-gmbh/sigma-sport-fusioniert-vdo-1759642.html)
zum anderen gibt es eine neue Geschäftsleitung (https://www.sazbike.de/hersteller/s...rt-neuer-geschaeftsfuehrer-sigma-2147825.html) 
Ich würde die Abwesenheit hier daher vorerst nicht überbewerten.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. Januar 2020)

@Gianty  Mal Hand aufs Herz: Stehst du auf der Payroll von Sigma/VDO??
[/QUOTE]

Nein. Bin viel in kleineren Firmen unterwegs und staune sehr oft über das was dort geleistet wird. Da ist die Toleranzschwelle etwas höher.


----------



## jojo_ab (21. Januar 2020)

Dann bist du echt der geduldigste Kunde, den ich kenne ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans1959 (22. Januar 2020)

Im September hat der Rox das letzte mal einen Reboot gemacht,davor hatte ich mal das Problem mit dem Kompass und der sich drehenden Karte und davor war auch mal ein Reboot wo alles weg war.Ich glaube 11/2018 habe ich das Gerät gekauft,also warum soll man nicht zufrieden sein?Viele Touren damit gemacht,auch mehrtägige ohne Probleme und das Gerät fast täglich zur Arbeit im Gebrauch.Mein Vater hat mit seinem 1030 bisher mehr Probleme gehabt,bei deutlich schlechterem Support.


----------



## Hans1959 (22. Januar 2020)




----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. Januar 2020)

jojo_ab schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass die selbe Person das Update entwickelt, das Forum betreut und eine Inhaberänderung durchführt. Also erwarte ich auch  bei einer Inhaberänderung, dass nicht plötzlich alle die Hände in den Schoß legen.



Nein. Bei einer Umstrukturierung wird jedoch durch die GF festgelegt wo vorerst die Prioritäten liegen. 
Hoffentlich dürfen die Jungs weiterhin das Forum betreuen.


----------



## a-x-e-l (22. Januar 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Hoffentlich dürfen die Jungs weiterhin das Forum betreuen.



Der letzte Beitrag von den Jungs ist hier im Thema vom 15.11.2019.....hmm. Seither Sendepause, hoffentlich ist dort alles gut.
Inzwischen ist Weihnachten schon vier Wochen her und der Januar auch bald Geschichte... so wie Gpsies.
Kann man beim Update gleich anpassen.


----------



## TrekDet (22. Januar 2020)

Mal ne kurze Zwischenfrage: Kann man Favoriten umbenennen?


----------



## a-x-e-l (22. Januar 2020)

TrekDet schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Zwischenfrage: Kann man Favoriten umbenennen?



Navigationspositionen? Nö, leider nicht.


----------



## TrekDet (22. Januar 2020)

Ok, danke. Dann muss ich nicht weiter suchen


----------



## a-x-e-l (22. Januar 2020)

Workaround: Minitrack anlegen und unter passender Bezeichnung speichern.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. Januar 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Der letzte Beitrag von den Jungs ist hier im Thema vom 15.11.2019.....hmm. Seither Sendepause, hoffentlich ist dort alles gut.



Ein Forum zu betreuen bindet sehr viel unproduktive Arbeitszeit. In einer kleinen Firma kann sowas schnell auf den Prüfstand gestellt werden.

Warten wir ab. Es besteht nach wie vor über die Servicenummer die Möglichkeit der persönlichen Kontaktaufnahme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergjung (22. Januar 2020)

Dann wäre es aber nett, wenn man das hier kundtun würde. Was die Zeit angeht, so ist es doch effizienter hier direkt viele Leute zu erreichen als am Telefon x mal das Gleiche erzählen zu müssen.


----------



## a-x-e-l (22. Januar 2020)

Bergjung schrieb:


> Dann wäre es aber nett, wenn man das hier kundtun würde. Was die Zeit angeht, so ist es doch effizienter hier direkt viele Leute zu erreichen als am Telefon x mal das Gleiche erzählen zu müssen.



Sehe ich genauso. Wobei sich natürlich nicht alle Käufer eines ROX 12 hier tummeln. Aber zwei Monate Sendepause sind schon lang, Gianty. In den anderen Sigma Unterforen tut sich auch nichts.

Ich hätte mir hier, nachdem es von Einigen hier rege Feedbacks gab, schon auch Tipps und Ratschläge zu bestimmten Themen, wie z.B. Optimierung der Laufzeit, erhofft.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (23. Januar 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Aber zwei Monate Sendepause sind schon lang, Gianty. In den anderen Sigma Unterforen tut sich auch nichts.



Ob der Kollege noch dort arbeitet ...  
Nur mal so ein persönlicher Gedanke.


----------



## a-x-e-l (23. Januar 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ob der Kollege noch dort arbeitet ...
> Nur mal so ein persönlicher Gedanke.


Ja, auch mein Gedanke..


----------



## SIGMA-Support (23. Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

auch wenn es schon eigentlich zu (sehr) spät dafür ist, wünschen wir Euch allen ein frohes und gesundes neues Jahr  Alles Gute für 2020!

Zunächst möchten wir uns in aller Form für unsere doch etwas längere Abwesenheit hier im Forum entschuldigen.
Aufgrund Urlaubszeit, sowie diversen Neuplanungen und der heißen Phase der Weihnachtszeit ist leider das Forum zu kurz gekommen! Sorry! 
Dies hat absolut nichts mit der Wertschätzung unserer Kunden oder sonstigen Spekulationen, die hier diskutiert wurden, zu tun ;-)

Im Übrigen sind wir für Euch immer telefonisch erreichbar (MO bis DO von 08:00 - 16:00 Uhr und FR von 08:00 - 14:00 Uhr) oder rund um die Uhr per Mail: [email protected]

Thema Nummer 1 ist bei Euch die Firmware. Nicht nur bei Euch, bei uns übrigens auch 
Da wir Euch ein absolut ausgereiftes Update zur Verfügung stellen wollen, haben wir im Dezember entschieden, dass der aktuelle Reifegrad noch nicht zufriedenstellend war. 
Wir sind daher momentan intensiv am arbeiten, am testen und vor allem dabei, viele Kilometer zu radeln.

Wir hoffen auf Euer Verständnis!

Die neuen Verantwortlichen für dieses Forum werden wieder regelmäßiger hier supporten, sodass Ihr nicht mehr so lange auf uns warten müsst ;-)

Grüße,

Euer SIGMA SPORT Team


----------



## luistrenker72 (23. Januar 2020)

?Damit ist wohl alles gesagt? Vielen Dank Sigma. Da kann man bei anderen Herstellern ewig warten, bis die ein Lebenszeichen geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sadwick (23. Januar 2020)

luistrenker72 schrieb:


> Da kann man bei anderen Herstellern ewig warten, bis die ein Lebenszeichen geben.


Allerdings muss man auch dabei sagen, dass (zumindest manche!) andere Hersteller deutlich schneller und regelmäßiger ihre Geräte mit Updates versorgen um Fehler zu beseitigen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (23. Januar 2020)

Schneller und regelmäßiger ist für mich ein Hinweis dass die Updates auch nicht vollumfänglich auf 100% Funktion getestet wurden. Ansonsten wäre generell nur 1 Update notwendig.

Mir ist es lieber, eine Zeit lang mit einem oder ein paar kleinen Fehlern zu leben und ein Update bringt dann wirklich eine Verbesserung als ständige Updates der Updates.


----------



## Sadwick (23. Januar 2020)

Du redest dir die Welt (oder zumindest deinen ROX) scheinbar gerne schön.
Der ROX 12 ist bald 2 Jahre auf dem Markt und hat immer noch Fehler, die bei Erscheinen schon vorhanden waren, trotz einiger Updates


----------



## Rennbootlenker (23. Januar 2020)

Dann schaut nochmal wieviel Mitarbeiter Sigma hat und dann die Konkurrenz, es wird sicherlich bisschen Aufwand sein, herauszufinden was die Fehler verursacht und das ganze dann zu testen, zumal ja nicht jeder Rox die gleichen Fehler hat, meiner z.B.: ausser paar wenige Pulsaussetzer gar keine.
Wenn ihr Probleme mit eurem ROX habt ist Sigma sicherlich kulant und tauscht gegen einen anderen, wenn Reparatur nix bringt und die Garantie noch nicht abgelaufen ist. 
Hier wird echt zuviel gemotzt. Schreibt den Kundenservice an und beschwert euch dort, da kommt es direkt in der Firma an. Oder wenn ihr es besser wisst bewerbt euch doch in Neustadt, schlaue Köpfe die Wissen wie man Updates richtig macht werden sicherlich angenommen.
Ständig hier das rumgeheule zumindest immer über ein und das gleiche; wenn ichs so schwer wie ihr hättet wäre ich schon lange zu nem anderen Gerät gewechselt, kann aber auch sein das es euch aufgeilt irgendwo rumzufrusten.


----------



## Hans1959 (23. Januar 2020)

Wie schon oben erwähnt,hat mein Vater mehr Probleme mit seinem Edge 1030,der hat sich schon öfter aufgehangen wie mein Rox.Bei uns im Verein werden die unterschiedlichsten Geräte genutzt und keines ist perfekt,auch der viel gelobte Wahoo nicht,ich bin z.b sehr zufrieden mit dem Gerät,ich wüsste jetzt nicht worüber ich mich beschweren sollte.Und wenn es doch so wäre müsste ich mir überlegen ob ich auf ein anderes Gerät umsteigen und dann glücklich bin.Wenn ich schon die Posts lese mit den leeren Batterien des Speedsensors,da weiß man doch alles


----------



## Sadwick (23. Januar 2020)

Rennbootlenker schrieb:


> wenn ichs so schwer wie ihr hättet wäre ich schon lange zu nem anderen Gerät gewechselt,


Habe ich ja schließlich auch gemacht und bin bisher sehr zufrieden mit der Entscheidung.
Und damit verabschiede ich mich aus diesem Bereich und wünsche jedem viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen, mit was auch immer aufgezeichnet, navigiert oder sonst was wird


----------



## Deleted 48245 (24. Januar 2020)

Sadwick schrieb:


> Du redest dir die Welt (oder zumindest deinen ROX) scheinbar gerne schön.
> Der ROX 12 ist bald 2 Jahre auf dem Markt und hat immer noch Fehler, die bei Erscheinen schon vorhanden waren, trotz einiger Updates



Lebe damit in meiner Freizeitwelt sehr entspannt.

In der Berufswelt habe ich täglich mit Menschen zu tun die zwar fleißig Probleme aufzeigen können aber nicht selbst in der Lage sind sie zu beheben. Dafür fordern sie die Behebung sofort und eskalieren selbst kleinste Unzulänglichkeiten in alle möglichen Ebenen, und wenn nur 1 Buchstabe vergessen wurde oder der Beschnitt an einem Kotflügel 0,05mm zu kurz ist.
Da wird gleich die ganze Fachkompetenz in Frage gestellt.

Übrigens hat dein Auto nach 2 Jahren auch noch Fehler, du hast sie nur noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## a-x-e-l (24. Januar 2020)

Rennbootlenker schrieb:


> Dann schaut nochmal wieviel Mitarbeiter Sigma hat und dann die Konkurrenz, es wird sicherlich bisschen Aufwand sein, herauszufinden was die Fehler verursacht und das ganze dann zu testen, zumal ja nicht jeder Rox die gleichen Fehler hat, meiner z.B.: ausser paar wenige Pulsaussetzer gar keine.
> Wenn ihr Probleme mit eurem ROX habt ist Sigma sicherlich kulant und tauscht gegen einen anderen, wenn Reparatur nix bringt und die Garantie noch nicht abgelaufen ist.
> Hier wird echt zuviel gemotzt. Schreibt den Kundenservice an und beschwert euch dort, da kommt es direkt in der Firma an. Oder wenn ihr es besser wisst bewerbt euch doch in Neustadt, schlaue Köpfe die Wissen wie man Updates richtig macht werden sicherlich angenommen.
> Ständig hier das rumgeheule zumindest immer über ein und das gleiche; wenn ichs so schwer wie ihr hättet wäre ich schon lange zu nem anderen Gerät gewechselt, kann aber auch sein das es euch aufgeilt irgendwo rumzufrusten.



Wozu ist ein Supportforum deiner Meinung nach da? Was dürfen/sollen wir hier posten?


----------



## Sadwick (25. Januar 2020)

Rennbootlenker schrieb:


> Dann schaut nochmal wieviel Mitarbeiter Sigma hat und dann die Konkurrenz,


Das ist hier irrelevant. Denn unabhängig davon hat man ein Gerät für 400€  auf den Markt gebracht, welches nicht hält was man uns verspricht. 


Rennbootlenker schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Probleme mit eurem ROX habt ist Sigma sicherlich kulant und tauscht gegen einen anderen


Mein Hauptärger liegt bei dem schlechten Akku in meinem Gerät. Reklamation kann ich mir hier sparen, da hier oder im Rennradforum schon jemand geschrieben hat, dass das laut Sigma kein Garantiefall sei.


Rennbootlenker schrieb:


> Oder wenn ihr es besser wisst bewerbt euch doch in Neustadt, schlaue Köpfe die Wissen wie man Updates richtig macht werden sicherlich angenommen.


Kann ich nicht und da stehe ich auch zu! Und deshalb verkaufe ich auch nichts in diese Richtung 


Gianty schrieb:


> Übrigens hat dein Auto nach 2 Jahren auch noch Fehler, du hast sie nur noch nicht gefunden.


Da bin ich auch ganz sicher, ich arbeite selber in der Automobilbranche und weiß sehr gut was so alles, selbst bei unseren "deutschen Premiumherstellern", verbaut und verkauft wird 
Aber leider fielen mir die Fehler bei meinem ROX sehr oft auf und das ist der kleine, aber ärgerliche Unterschied.
Aber wie schon gesagt, ich habe gewechselt und werde mich künftig hier mit Kritik zurückhalten.


----------



## a-x-e-l (26. Januar 2020)

Nachfrage an @SIGMA-Support :

Nachdem meine Fragen bzgl. Akkulaufzeit und Akkulaufzeitverlängerung unbeantwortet geblieben sind, habe ich die Frage,
wie sich der ROX 12 verhält, wenn er via 0815-USB-Kabel mit einer Powerbank verbunden wird? Mein Garmin Edge 800 
geht, sobald er am USB Kabel hängt, in den Ladetiefschlaf und es ist nicht möglich, ihn im eingeschalteten Zustand zu laden. Es hat was mit den PINs im USB-Stecker zu tun und es gibt auch Bastellösungen dafür. Bevor ich mich dieses Jahr zur Anschaffung einer Powerbank entschließe, wäre es schön, diesen Punkt geklärt zu haben. Da es durchaus auch zu Regen kommen kann, wäre eine Zweitabdeckklappe, die man zur Integration eines USB Kabels modifizieren kann, eine gute Sache. Leider gibt es bei euch auf der HP unter Zubehör keiner Ersatzklappe. Kann man sowas "unbürokratisch" bekommen? 

Und ja, ich schreibe hier im Forum und rufe nicht an, weil es evtl. auch noch Andere hier gibt, für die die Antwort interessant ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resimilchkuh (26. Januar 2020)

Einfach mal ausprobieren?!
Ich meine sogar, das schon gemacht zu haben und geht ohne Probleme.


----------



## Rennbootlenker (26. Januar 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Und ja, ich schreibe hier im Forum und rufe nicht an, weil es evtl. auch noch Andere hier gibt, für die die Antwort interessant ist.



der Wink geht in meine Richtung ?

das Thema was du jetzt ansprichst hatten wir ja noch nicht oder? mir gehts drum über das genörgel über die schlechten sensoren und deren Aussetzer oder die regelmäßigen Beschwerden über den Akku obwohl das ja nicht das erste mal beredet wurde, bzw die darauffolgende Behauptungen das bei Sigma nichts so läuft wie es sich manche Forumsmitglieder vorstellen, die ständig negativ Art find ich falsch und nervig da es immer wieder auf gleiche rausläuft...

ich kann dir mit deinem Powerbank Thema gerne Auskunft geben, ich nutze die Busch+Müller Ixxon Space die gleichzeitig als Powerbank dienen kann, wenn ich den ROX12 angeschaltet habe die Fahrradlampe zum laden anschliesse leuchtet der Button unten in der Mitte Rot und gleichzeitig läd es den Rox, das gleiche bei einer Powerbank, allerdings lässt diese sich nicht so schön befestigen wie die Ixxon


----------



## a-x-e-l (26. Januar 2020)

Rennbootlenker schrieb:


> der Wink geht in meine Richtung ?



Jein, es wurde schon öfters thematisiert, warum man bitte nicht seine Fragen per Telefon an den Support stellt. Als es noch kein Internet gab, 
bin ich so verfahren. Jetzt, also in der Moderne, denke ich persönlich, dass es geschickter ist, das in einem Supportforum zu tun.  Und es gab eine Reihe von Punkten, wo es sich gezeigt hat, dass auch noch Andere die gleichen Probleme hatten, z.B. Kompass, SD-Card, Akku.



Rennbootlenker schrieb:


> ich kann dir mit deinem Powerbank Thema gerne Auskunft geben, ich nutze die Busch+Müller Ixxon Space die gleichzeitig als Powerbank dienen kann, wenn ich den ROX12 angeschaltet habe die Fahrradlampe zum laden anschliesse leuchtet der Button unten in der Mitte Rot und gleichzeitig läd es den Rox, das gleiche bei einer Powerbank, allerdings lässt diese sich nicht so schön befestigen wie die Ixxon



Danke, das ist eine erste Einschätzung der Lage. Ich habe bzgl. USB-Kabel schon meine Erfahrung mit dem ROX 12 gesammelt, als es darum ging, ihn zur Kooperation mit dem PC zu bewegen. Da musste es das beigelegte Kabel sein. Wie hast du es mit der Abdeckung gelöst?


----------



## a-x-e-l (26. Januar 2020)

Resimilchkuh schrieb:


> Einfach mal ausprobieren?!
> Ich meine sogar, das schon gemacht zu haben und geht ohne Probleme.



Ich kaufe ungern eine Powerbank, die ich evtl. nicht nutzen kann aber danke für die Anregung.
(siehe Hinweis einen Post über diesem)


----------



## Spresso (26. Januar 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Ich kaufe ungern eine Powerbank, die ich evtl. nicht nutzen kann aber danke für die Anregung.
> (siehe Hinweis einen Post über diesem)


Powerbank per USB während der Fahrt andocken geht problemlos, der Rox läuft einfach weiter. Hab mir dazu aus einer einfachen 08/15 Powerbank und einem alten Lampenhalter mit Kabelbindern eine Halterung gebaut. Für Regen kenne ich aber keine Lösung.


----------



## a-x-e-l (26. Januar 2020)

Spresso schrieb:


> Powerbank per USB während der Fahrt andocken geht problemlos, der Rox läuft einfach weiter. Hab mir dazu aus einer einfachen 08/15 Powerbank und einem alten Lampenhalter mit Kabelbindern eine Halterung gebaut. Für Regen kenne ich aber keine Lösung.



Super-danke!

Ja, eine regentaugliche Lösung wäre sinnvoll. Mir ist die  letzten Tage eine Ixxi von BUM abgesoffen trotz der Gummiabdeckung. Föhn hat geholfen aber 20 € zu 300 €....


----------



## Rennbootlenker (26. Januar 2020)

am ende wirds auf eine Bastellösung hinauslaufen, da die Powerbank ja auch offene anschlüsse hat.
hab mich damit noch nicht beschäftigt da ich noch nicht solange touren im regen gefahren bin das ich da aufladen musste, denke wenns soweit ist, wirds was sporadisches aus so einem Zipbeutel und bissel panzerband


----------



## Spresso (26. Januar 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Super-danke!
> 
> Ja, eine regentaugliche Lösung wäre sinnvoll. Mir ist die  letzten Tage eine Ixxi von BUM abgesoffen trotz der Gummiabdeckung. Föhn hat geholfen aber 20 € zu 300 €....


In einen Sack Reis legen hilft auch, die Teile trocken zu legen. Aber besser wär in der Tat, es gar nicht nass werden zu lassen 
Hm...vielleicht was Eigengebautes aus einer kleinen Tüte und Gummiband?

Nicht schön, aber selten..

Edit meint, zu spät..


----------



## a-x-e-l (26. Januar 2020)

Rennbootlenker schrieb:


> am ende wirds auf eine Bastellösung hinauslaufen, da die Powerbank ja auch offene anschlüsse hat.
> hab mich damit noch nicht beschäftigt da ich noch nicht solange touren im regen gefahren bin das ich da aufladen musste, denke wenns soweit ist, wirds was sporadisches aus so einem Zipbeutel und bissel panzerband
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Die Powerbank ist mir Wurst. Kann man mit Silikon umspritzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sadwick (27. Januar 2020)

Eine Powerbank würde ich in einer Oberrohrtasche verstauen.


----------



## a-x-e-l (27. Januar 2020)

Sadwick schrieb:


> Eine Powerbank würde ich in einer Oberrohrtasche verstauen.



Danke für den Tipp. 

Ich liebäugele gerade mit dem Teil:






						RAVPower Powerbank 3350mAh iSmart Externer Akku Pack: Amazon.de: Elektronik
					

RAVPower Powerbank 3350mAh iSmart Externer Akku Pack USB Ladegerät Kompatibel mit iPhone und weitere Smartphones MP3, Gold bei Amazon. Große Auswahl an Externe Akkus in Elektronik & Foto zu günstigen Preisen.



					www.amazon.de
				




Das sollte die Laufzeit etwa verdoppeln können. Im ROX 12 ist eine 2000 mAh/7,4 Wh Batterie verbaut. (https://fccid.io/M5LROX-12-0/Internal-Photos/Sigma-ROX-12-Internal-Pictures-V2-3689753) 

Fünfzehn Stunden brauche ich.


----------



## the crasher (27. Januar 2020)

Morgen kommt mein Sigma von der "Reparatur " zurück. Bin mal gespannt ob überhaupt was gemacht wurde.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (27. Januar 2020)

the crasher schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt ob überhaupt was gemacht wurde.



Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht. 

Glaubst Du denn wirklich dass sie dort das Paket geöffnet, dann kurz reingeschaut haben und als "repariert" wieder an Dich zurücksenden? 

Dort geht kein Gerät ungeprüft raus, da kannst Du Dir sicher sein!


----------



## the crasher (27. Januar 2020)

Aber was kann man machen wenn schon die neueste Firmware drauf ist, diese aber Fehler hat? 
Aber vielleicht wurde ja das Gerät komplett getauscht, mal schauen.


----------



## a-x-e-l (27. Januar 2020)

the crasher schrieb:


> Aber was kann man machen wenn schon die neueste Firmware drauf ist, diese aber Fehler hat?
> Aber vielleicht wurde ja das Gerät komplett getauscht, mal schauen.



Bitte halte uns auf dem Laufenden. Wäre interessant zu wissen, ob der ROX nach dem Wellness Aufenthalt wieder tut.
Es wurde vor längerer Zeit die Vermutung geäußert, dass bei einem Firmwareupdate ein cleanes 
Update evtl. nicht möglich war und deshalb die Systeme bei uns so unterschiedliche Fehlerbilder zeigen. Liest man
bei den Android Geräten immer mal wieder.

Ich hatte ja einen Komplettabsturz (5/2019) in Verbindung mit der SD-Card und dann nach einem erforderlichen Factory Reset eine Neuinstallation. Seither nervt gelegentlich das Thema mit der Wischerei aber sonst ist es besser geworden. 

Wenn es jetzt ein Update geben wird, erwäge ich wieder eine saubere, komplette Neuinstallation. Dann muss man halt seine Einstellungen rüber bekommen und alle gewünschten Karten neu laden. Wenn im Changelog keine überzeugenden Argumente aufgeführt sind (Bugs beseitigt/Features optimiert) bleibt erstmal die alte Firmware drauf. E-Bike Features brauche ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the crasher (28. Januar 2020)

Rox ist wieder da. Hab den jetzt an den PC angeschlossen, er wird aber nicht erkannt.

Wollte eigentlich das backup zurückspielen...


----------



## a-x-e-l (28. Januar 2020)

the crasher schrieb:


> Rox ist wieder da. Hab den jetzt an den PC angeschlossen, er wird aber nicht erkannt.



Hast du das USB-Kabel genommen, was dem ROX 12 beilag? Ich hatte damals irgendein Kabel gegriffen und da war es 
so wie jetzt bei dir. Mit dem Originalkabel ging es dann. War der ROX beim Verbinden eingeschaltet?


----------



## the crasher (28. Januar 2020)

Hab jetzt ein anderes USB Kabel genommen, jetzt schaut es auf den ersten Blick ok aus, aber man beachte die S/N...
Und kann irgendwie immer noch nichts zurückspielen, mir geht es um die geräteeinstellung, nicht die touren.

Hab den rox auf 12.1 umbenannt, damit ich den unterscheiden kann.

Wo muss ich normalerweise hinklicken um das backup einzuspielen?


----------



## Sadwick (28. Januar 2020)

the crasher schrieb:


> aber man beachte die S/N...


Was ist damit?


the crasher schrieb:


> Wo muss ich normalerweise hinklicken um das backup einzuspielen?


Eigentlich musst du nur den ROX einschalten und mit deinem Sigma-Cloud-Konto verbinden und dann synchronisieren. Dann sollte er eigentlich die letzten Einstellungen von dort übernehmen. Wenn ich das noch richtig im Kopf hab...


----------



## the crasher (28. Januar 2020)

Naja S/N
0123456789ABCDEF
ist schon komisch und nicht die echte...

Cloud habe ich verbunden.

Naja, ich fahr dann mal die nächsten Tage und hoffe es gibt keine neustarts mehr


----------



## Sadwick (28. Januar 2020)

the crasher schrieb:


> Naja S/N
> 0123456789ABCDEF
> ist schon komisch und nicht die echte...


Ok, das konnte ich auf deinem Bild nicht so gut erkennen, sieht in der Tat seltsam aus.
Firmware 1.19270 aber auch...


----------



## the crasher (28. Januar 2020)

Firmware zeigt der rox selber in 2 versionen an.


----------



## axelito (29. Januar 2020)

Ist die aktuelle Version von Sigma


----------



## Speichenputzer (30. Januar 2020)

the crasher schrieb:


> Naja S/N
> 0123456789ABCDEF
> ist schon komisch und nicht die echte...
> 
> ...



Nachdem ich mittlerweile den 3 (!) Rox im Austausch besitze, zeigt es auch die seltsame Default Seriennummer an. War bei meinem Erstgerät nicht so.
Habe weiterhin festgestellt das dass nicht erkennen des Rox bei mir vermutlich an einem veralteten USB Treiber (Motherboard?) des PCs liegt. Alle meine anderen Geräte bis auf meinen ältesten PC (ursprünglich WIN7 mit WIN10 Update) erkennen den Rox ohne Probleme.


----------



## the crasher (30. Januar 2020)

Habe den Rox jetzt mal an mein Notebook drangehängt. Da zeigt es auch diese SN an.
Naja, kann mir ja egal sein. Ich hoffe ich kann das Teil jetzt auch während der Fahrt nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo_ab (1. Februar 2020)

Hat schon jemand das Januar-Update installiert?
Ich traue mich nicht und will erst mal auf Erfahrungsberichte warten ?


----------



## ShawnHast (1. Februar 2020)

Es gibt noch kein Januar Update, das letzte ist von Juli 2019.


----------



## Rennbootlenker (1. Februar 2020)

ShawnHast schrieb:


> Es gibt noch kein Januar Update, das letzte ist von Juli 2019.




Das soll ja der Witz an der Sache sein


----------



## jojo_ab (1. Februar 2020)

Also mir ist nicht nach lachen.....


----------



## a-x-e-l (2. Februar 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Nachfrage an @SIGMA-Support :
> 
> Nachdem meine Fragen bzgl. Akkulaufzeit und Akkulaufzeitverlängerung unbeantwortet geblieben sind, habe ich die Frage,
> wie sich der ROX 12 verhält, wenn er via 0815-USB-Kabel mit einer Powerbank verbunden wird? Mein Garmin Edge 800
> ...



@SIGMA-Support

Punkt 1: Beliebiges USB-Kabel verwendbar und normaler Betrieb des ROX 12 während Anschluß an der Powerbank
ist gegeben, wie hier schon vermutet. Ein Nachbar konnte mir mit einer Powerbank für den Versuch aushelfen.

Punkt 2:  Zusätzliche Abdeckklappe für den USB-Ladeanschluß. Hier würde ich mich über eine Antwort freuen.
Danke vorab.


----------



## a-x-e-l (2. Februar 2020)

Wasserspiele-Höhenmessung ausgefallen

Gestern war es etwas nass draussen. Trotz Schutzblech vorne und nur leichtem Niesel ist mir die Höhenmessung nach ca 30 Minuten ausgefallen bzw. funktionierte nur sporadisch und dann mit  falschen Werten für Höhe und Steigung.

Zuhause nach 5-6 Stunden das Cover entfernt (Torx 6 Bit passt) und festgestellt, dass sich das Wasser wohl über die Spalte rund um das Display reinzieht durch die Kapillarwirkung. Das scheint dann so abzudichten, dass zeitweise keine Verbindung zum Athmosphärendruck
mehr gegeben ist. Ich habe mir jetzt mal die Spalte ringsherum mit Tesa abgeklebt und schaue bei der nächsten Fahrt, ob die Höhenmessung dann auch ausfällt.

Hat sich sonst wer mal mit dem Thema und der Ursachenforschung beschäftigt und eine Idee?


----------



## Rennbootlenker (2. Februar 2020)

Ist der sensor für den Luftdruck nicht hinter den 3 kleinen löchern auf der Rückseite des rox? Dort wo man ihn in die Halterung klickt? 

Vielleicht bei der Halterung bisschen gucken ob man was Wasserdichter gestalten kann


----------



## a-x-e-l (2. Februar 2020)

Rennbootlenker schrieb:


> Ist der sensor für den Luftdruck nicht hinter den 3 kleinen löchern auf der Rückseite des rox? Dort wo man ihn in die Halterung klickt?
> 
> Vielleicht bei der Halterung bisschen gucken ob man was Wasserdichter gestalten kann



Ist da nicht der Pieper?


----------



## Rennbootlenker (2. Februar 2020)

Gute Frage, ich guck mal ob ich ne Auskunft finde, beim rox 9.1. Sind auch die Löcher und da war es definitiv für die barometrische höhenmessung.

Edit:
ja klar is der lautsprecher, ohr ranhalten
isses auf der rückseite die kleine öffnung wo die weiße Membran durchschaut für den Luftdruck, wenn man die hülle ab hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (2. Februar 2020)

Rennbootlenker schrieb:


> isses auf der rückseite die kleine öffnung wo die weiße Membran durchschaut für den Luftdruck, wenn man die hülle ab hat?



Ja, hatte ich auch vermutet. Hmm, heute war wieder nass. Als es dann stärker regnete, so dass dickere Tropfen auf dem Display
lagen, fiel die Höhenmessung  nach 30 min wieder zeitweise aus.  Tesa hat also nix gebracht. Den hinteren Teil, da wo die Abdeckklappen sind, hatte ich nicht abgeklebt.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (3. Februar 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support
> 
> Punkt 1: Beliebiges USB-Kabel verwendbar und normaler Betrieb des ROX 12 während Anschluß an der Powerbank
> ist gegeben, wie hier schon vermutet. Ein Nachbar konnte mir mit einer Powerbank für den Versuch aushelfen.
> ...



Hallo a-x-e-l,

es wäre kein Problem Dir eine zweite Abdeckklappe zukommen zulassen. Aber bitte helfe uns kurz auf die Sprünge: Was hast Du damit genau vor?

Grüße


----------



## a-x-e-l (3. Februar 2020)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 16353406"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo a-x-e-l,
> 
> es wäre kein Problem Dir eine zweite Abdeckklappe zukommen zulassen. Aber bitte helfe uns kurz auf die Sprünge: Was hast Du damit genau vor?
> 
> Grüße



Hi,

ich brauche mehr Laufzeit, als die 10-12 h, die mit dem ROX möglich sind. Dazu hatte ich in der Vergangenheit bzgl. Laufzeitoptimierung schon einiges geschrieben.

Aktuell plane ich den Einsatz einer Powerbank. Da ich davon ausgehe, dass es beim Einsatz
(Marathon) regnen kann, möchte ich gerne die Klappe so bearbeiten, dass ich einen Ausschnitt
für den USB-Stecker habe, den ich dann abdichte und die Klappe dann zum Gerät dichtet.

Ich hoffe, ich habe es mit dürren Worten soweit rüber bringen können. Andere, bessere Vorschläge sind willkommen.


----------



## PORTEX77 (3. Februar 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich brauche mehr Laufzeit


Du brauchst eher ein neues Gerät. Deins ist abgesoffen. 


a-x-e-l schrieb:


> bessere Vorschläge sind willkommen.


Bitte bitte, keine Ursache.


----------



## a-x-e-l (3. Februar 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Du brauchst eher ein neues Gerät. Deins ist abgesoffen.
> 
> Bitte bitte, keine Ursache.



Clown zum Frühstück gegessen?


----------



## PORTEX77 (3. Februar 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Clown zum Frühstück gegessen?


Standgas von gestern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (3. Februar 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Standgas von gestern



Um 12 Uhr mittags noch....Respekt!


----------



## Tosa-Inu (3. Februar 2020)

Servus,
ich verwende den Rox 12 seit November, meine Aktivitäten werden dann im Data Center genauer analysiert. Dabei ist mir die ominöse Statistik "Besten 5 km" aufgefallen. Kann mir jemand erklären, was genau diese Statistik aussagen soll? Unter welchen Gesichtspunkten sind es die besten 5 km? Welche Werte spielen für die Bewertung eine Rolle?


----------



## SIGMA-Support (3. Februar 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich brauche mehr Laufzeit, als die 10-12 h, die mit dem ROX möglich sind. Dazu hatte ich in der Vergangenheit bzgl. Laufzeitoptimierung schon einiges geschrieben.
> 
> ...



Alles klar, jetzt haben wir es verstanden ;-) 
Schreib uns einfach ne kurze Mail an [email protected] bzgl. einer zweiten Abdeckung. Meine Kollegen kümmern sich drum.

Grüße


----------



## SIGMA-Support (3. Februar 2020)

Tosa-Inu schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich verwende den Rox 12 seit November, meine Aktivitäten werden dann im Data Center genauer analysiert. Dabei ist mir die ominöse Statistik "Besten 5 km" aufgefallen. Kann mir jemand erklären, was genau diese Statistik aussagen soll? Unter welchen Gesichtspunkten sind es die besten 5 km? Welche Werte spielen für die Bewertung eine Rolle?



Hallo Tosa-Inu,

die "Besten 5km" beziehen sich auf die "schnellsten" 5km Deiner Trainingseinheit.

Grüße


----------



## a-x-e-l (3. Februar 2020)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 16353640"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Alles klar, jetzt haben wir es verstanden ;-)
> Schreib uns einfach ne kurze Mail an [email protected] bzgl. einer zweiten Abdeckung. Meine Kollegen kümmern sich drum.
> 
> Grüße



Danke  -Mail ist unterwegs.


----------



## a-x-e-l (5. Februar 2020)

@SIGMA-Support

Vielen Dank! Hatte heute Post von euch.
Die Klappe, zusätzlich ein Schlüsselanhänger und ein nützliches Sicherungsbändel waren im Umschlag.
Ohne Kosten für mich-auch top.


----------



## luistrenker72 (5. Februar 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support
> 
> Vielen Dank! Hatte heute Post von euch.
> Die Klappe, zusätzlich ein Schlüsselanhänger und ein nützliches Sicherungsbändel waren im Umschlag.
> Ohne Kosten für mich-auch top.


Wie sieht denn dasSicherungsbändel aus? Und wie wird es befestigt?


----------



## a-x-e-l (5. Februar 2020)

luistrenker72 schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn dasSicherungsbändel aus? Und wie wird es befestigt?



Sieht ähnlich wie dieses aus: https://tinyurl.com/rzslp4j

Der Rox hat rechts unten an der Abdeckung für die SD Card so eine Bohrung, um die Schlaufe
durchzuziehen. Wie bei Kameras..


----------



## Spresso (5. Februar 2020)

Ach das ist ein Sicherungsbändel..ich dachte immer, das wäre eine Schlaufe zum Tragen ?


----------



## a-x-e-l (5. Februar 2020)

Spresso schrieb:


> Ach das ist ein Sicherungsbändel..ich dachte immer, das wäre eine Schlaufe zum Tragen ?



Wie man es nimmt. Für die Kamera ist es eine Trageschlaufe und für den ROX ist es ein Sicherungsbändel.
Ein Halsband ist es nicht, mein dicker Kopp passt nicht durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodypilot (5. Februar 2020)

Das der Rox12.0 keine Workouts von Trainingpeaks herunterladen kann ist ja bekannt (bitte, bitte Sigma..ändere das mit den nächsten Update).
Gibt er eine Möglichkeit Workouts (FIT, ZWO, ERG oder MRC Datei) auf den Rox 12.0 hoch zu laden sodass Ich nicht jedes Workout in meinen Trainingplan von Hand erzeugen muss?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. Februar 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Für die Kamera ist es eine Trageschlaufe....



Was hast du denn für Kameras


----------



## a-x-e-l (6. Februar 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für Kameras


Sony  RX 100


----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. Februar 2020)

An Kompakte hab ich gar nicht gedacht..


----------



## a-x-e-l (6. Februar 2020)

Schön geht anders aber es scheint dicht zu sein und der Anschluß sitzt fest, die Klappe auch.
Morgen bekomme ich eine kleine Powerbank. Das Klappenelastomer ist  ein Thermoplast. Die entfernten
Reste konnte ich mit meinem Lötkolben aufschmelzen und so die Spalte verschließen.
Die Klappe um den Stecker herum sitzt gut im Gehäuse und gibt dem USB-Stecker einen festen
Sitz, so dass keine Belastung auf die Buchse im Gehäuse entsteht.


----------



## Bike_N_D (6. Februar 2020)

Sieht doch gut aus.  Die Nutzung während der Fahrt wird es dann zeigen, ob alles so klappt wie du dir das vorgestellt hast. Ist auf jeden Fall ein nettes Projekt, was zur Nachahmung anregt ?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. Februar 2020)

Wäre nett wenn SIGMA eine Lösung anbieten würde 

Oder gibt es zu wenige potentielle Nutzer damit sich das rechnet?


----------



## Rennbootlenker (6. Februar 2020)

Wird bei ner bastellösung bleiben, da die Stecker ja auch alle unterschiedlich sind von der Kunststoff ummantelung.


----------



## a-x-e-l (6. Februar 2020)

Wenn man für das beigelegte Kabel eine modifizierte Abdeckklappe beilegen würde,
wäre schon ein großer Schritt gemacht ohne großen Aufwand. Man könnte die normale Klappe
nehmen und mit einem scharfen Stanzwerkzeug die Kontur des Steckers ausstanzen.
Aber ja, die Anzahl derer, die sich eine längere Laufzeit wünschen, ist überschaubar.
Deshalb bin ich dankbar, dass seitens SIGMA eine unbürokratische Lösung zum DIY möglich war. 

Jetzt bin ich auf die Powerbank gespannt.









						REALPOWER PB-260 Alu, Powerbank, 2600 mAh, Schwarz/Gelb
					

Jetzt REALPOWER PB-260 Alu, Powerbank, 2600 mAh, Schwarz/Gelb im SATURN Onlineshop kaufen ✓Günstiger Versand & Kostenlose Marktabholung ✓Bester Service direkt im Markt




					www.saturn.de
				




Wenn von den 2600 mAh in der Realität 1300 mAh nutzbar sind, habe ich die notwendige Laufzeit
von 15 h für meine Unternehmung Ende Juni.  Ich überlege, ob eine Unterbringung  am Oberrohr
in der Nähe des Lenkkopfes oder direkt am Lenker besser wäre. Am Lenker hätte ich zwischen Powerbank und
ROX keine/wenig Bewegung, was mir zusagen würde. Wenn ich das Teil in der Hand habe, wird es klarer, was geht.
Es gibt im unteren Wh-Bereich echt nix Gescheites.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spresso (6. Februar 2020)

Ich nutze ein billiges Werbegeschenk, mit kurzem Kabel und am Vorbau befestigt.


----------



## a-x-e-l (6. Februar 2020)

@Spresso 

Das obere Teil, was mit dem Kabelbinder an die Powerbank gebunden ist, ist ein Gummistrap?
Wo am Vorbau befestigst du es?

Btw. bin bei der falschen Krankenkasse. 30 Jahre freiwillig versichert und noch nie ein Giveaway....


----------



## Spresso (6. Februar 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> @Spresso
> 
> Das obere Teil, was mit dem Kabelbinder an die Powerbank gebunden ist, ist ein Gummistrap?
> Wo am Vorbau befestigst du es?
> ...



? Tröste dich, ich bin auch bei einem anderen Verein und hab noch nie was gekriegt, die haben nur in der Arbeit einen Gesundheitscheck veranstaltet

Ja das obere Teil ist aus Gummi und war im ersten Leben eine Halterung einer Sigma-Lampe.
Ich zieh den strap um den Vorbau, so dass die Powerbank quer auf der Ahead-Kappe liegt.


----------



## TrekDet (6. Februar 2020)

@a-x-e-l
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann ersetzt du ja die originale Abdeckung durch deinen Selbstbau. Kann man denn die Abdeckung so einfach zerstörungsfrei entfernen?


----------



## a-x-e-l (7. Februar 2020)

TrekDet schrieb:


> @a-x-e-l
> Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann ersetzt du ja die originale Abdeckung durch deinen Selbstbau. Kann man denn die Abdeckung so einfach zerstörungsfrei entfernen?



Die Abdeckklappe hatte ich über den Support erhalten und einen Ausschnitt für den Stecker eingebracht.
Die Klappe wird von einer Art Lasche gehalten und kann entnommen werden, wenn man die beiden Torx 6
Schrauben löst, die sich hinter den Klappen verbergen. Dann kann man den eigentlichen ROX 12 von dem wechselbaren Cover trennen. Am ROX 12 sind zwei PINs, wo die Klappen mit Langlöchern eingehängt werden.


----------



## TrekDet (7. Februar 2020)

@a-x-e-l
Danke, hab's gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIGMA-Support (7. Februar 2020)

bodypilot schrieb:


> Das der Rox12.0 keine Workouts von Trainingpeaks herunterladen kann ist ja bekannt (bitte, bitte Sigma..ändere das mit den nächsten Update).
> Gibt er eine Möglichkeit Workouts (FIT, ZWO, ERG oder MRC Datei) auf den Rox 12.0 hoch zu laden sodass Ich nicht jedes Workout in meinen Trainingplan von Hand erzeugen muss?




Hallo bodypilot,
Workouts lassen sich nur über unser DATA CENTER und unserer LINK App planen. Oder Du planst Dein Workout direkt auf dem ROX 12.

Wir wünschen Euch ein schönes Wochenende und sonnige Stunden auf dem Rad.

Euer SIGMA SPORT Team


----------



## Pops1501 (7. Februar 2020)

hallo zusammen, 
ich versuche, mich im DataCenter am PC mit Komoot zu verbinden. Leider bleibt das Fenster, in dem die Anmeldung stattfinden sollte, leer

Hat hier Komoot evtl. die Login URL geändert? Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, Komoot trotzdem zu verbinden, um meine Komoot Tracks in DataCenter zu sehen? Auf dem Rox 12 klappt die Anmeldung in Komoot hingegen einwandfrei.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. Februar 2020)

bodypilot schrieb:


> Das der Rox12.0 keine Workouts von Trainingpeaks herunterladen kann ist ja bekannt (bitte, bitte Sigma..ändere das mit den nächsten Update).
> Gibt er eine Möglichkeit Workouts (FIT, ZWO, ERG oder MRC Datei) auf den Rox 12.0 hoch zu laden sodass Ich nicht jedes Workout in meinen Trainingplan von Hand erzeugen muss?



Anmerkung: Auf dem ROX und in der DC Software lassen sich nur einfache Workouts komfortabel erstellen, komplexe Workouts fordern die Geduld und Nerven...


----------



## Bike_N_D (7. Februar 2020)

Pops1501 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> ich versuche, mich im DataCenter am PC mit Komoot zu verbinden. Leider bleibt das Fenster, in dem die Anmeldung stattfinden sollte, leer
> 
> Hat hier Komoot evtl. die Login URL geändert? Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, Komoot trotzdem zu verbinden, um meine Komoot Tracks in DataCenter zu sehen? Auf dem Rox 12 klappt die Anmeldung in Komoot hingegen einwandfrei.



Hallo, 
bei mir ist es grade so, dass ich mich im DataCenter nicht "abmelden" kann bei Komoot. Ich kann den Button zum Abmelden drücken, jedoch tut sich nix.
Auf dem ROX12 jedoch hab ich bei jeder Synchronisierung mit Komoot ein Kreuz drin, was auf eine fehlerhafte Synchronisation hinweist, jedoch werden die Fahrten alle korrekt zu Komoot hochgeladen. Sehr kurrios.


----------



## a-x-e-l (8. Februar 2020)

Bastelstunde Batteriehalterung:

Eine alte CicloMaster -Armbandhalterung und ein Klemmhalter für eine Luftpumpe haben sich bereit erklärt,
mir als vorläufige Batteriehalterung zu dienen. Damit kann ich die Batterie auf Tauglichkeit testen. Wenn es tut,
überlege ich, eine Garminhalterung für den Vorbau, so wie sie beim ROX dabei war, zu nehmen und mir eine
Garmin Mount Plate zu bestellen, um die Batterie zu befestigen. Das ist eine minimalistische Lösung,
die für die wenigen Male, die sie zum Einsatz kommt, bestimmt ausreicht. Optisch wäre ein Kabel mit gewinkelten Steckern
sicher schöner. Mal schauen.


----------



## TrekDet (8. Februar 2020)

@a-x-e-l
Gut gemacht. 
Sag mal, was für eine Halterung benutzt du für den Rox?


----------



## a-x-e-l (8. Februar 2020)

TrekDet schrieb:


> @a-x-e-l
> Gut gemacht.
> Sag mal, was für eine Halterung benutzt du für den Rox?







__





						SDS Stem Docking System Archive - by.Schulz GmbH
					

Das by,schulz SDS System erlaubt es Zubehörteile wie z.B. Lampen, Navigationsgeräte und Kameras zentral ohne großen Aufwand sicher am Vorbau des Fahrrads zu montieren. In die spezielle SDS Frontkappe, mit der alle by,schulz Vorbauten ausgestattet sind, werden die entsprechenden Halter und...




					byschulz.com


----------



## jojo_ab (8. Februar 2020)

Da ich neugierig bin: 
Meinst du das ist noch wasserdicht, oder spielt das keine Rolle?
Und etwas OT, aber hast du Leuchttapete? Oder sieht das auf dem ersten Bild nur so aus? ?


----------



## a-x-e-l (8. Februar 2020)

jojo_ab schrieb:


> Da ich neugierig bin:
> Meinst du das ist noch wasserdicht, oder spielt das keine Rolle?
> Und etwas OT, aber hast du Leuchttapete? Oder sieht das auf dem ersten Bild nur so aus? ?



Die Abdeckklappe zum ROX hin sollte so dicht wie vorher sein. Aktuell ist die Batterie natürlich noch nicht safe . Immer Step by Step. Über den Einschaltknopf kommt ein Stück dickere, klare Karosserieschutzfolie, dito über den Micro-USB und die LED. Der große USB-Anschluß wird mit Heißkleber abgedichtet.
Alternativ ein Kondom über das ganze Dingens und ein Kabelbinder?

Ja, die Farbe vom Heizkörper ist strange. Ich hatte das Bild mit bordeigenen Android Bildbearbeitungsmethoden etwas bearbeitet, da der Flur dunkel war. Am Ende entstand dann die Leuchttapete.


----------



## Hamtidamti (9. Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

trotz Suche hab ich keine Antwort gefunden. Daher die Frage an euch:

Ist der Rox 12 mit Rollentrainern kompatibel und kann die Daten aufzeichnen, die mein Elite Turno per ANT+ bereitstellt?
Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass dazu ANT+ FEC oder so nötig wäre und er das nicht hat.

Kann mir dazu jemand Auskunft geben? Weiß das jemand bzw. hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Rox 12 und Rolltentrainern?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. Februar 2020)

In Verbindung mit der TACX Neo gibt es keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## Bike_N_D (10. Februar 2020)

Hamtidamti schrieb:


> Ist der Rox 12 mit Rollentrainern kompatibel


Hallo, ich benutzte meinen rox12 zur Zeit in Verbindung mit einem Elite  Rampa smart Trainer, die Aufzeichnung klappt sehr gut, nur die Höhe bleibt gleich, ist ja auch normal bei indoor training. Fahre auf Zwift den rox lass ich aber immer mitlaufen, für Statistik im datacenter.


----------



## TrekDet (10. Februar 2020)

Ich weiß nicht, ob die Halterung des Rox hier schon mal Thema war. Es ist ja problematisch, mit der Originalhalterung ein USB-Kabel für eine Powerbank anzuschließen. Ich habe die Halterung jetzt umgebaut. Falls es jemanden interessiert, ist es hier nachzulesen:








						Suche GPS-Halterung mir 2 Drehachsen - Fahrrad: Radforum.de
					

Hallo Foris,    ich habe derzeit am Renner diese Halterung für mein Navi:  120839    120841    Mit dieser Halterung kann man nur die Neigung durch Drehen ändern. Damit ändert sich auch der Blickwinkel auf das Navi.   Ich suche deshalb eine Halterung mit einer zweiten Drehachse, wie auf dieser...



					www.radforum.de


----------



## the crasher (10. Februar 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Bastelstunde Batteriehalterung:
> 
> Eine alte CicloMaster -Armbandhalterung und ein Klemmhalter für eine Luftpumpe haben sich bereit erklärt,
> mir als vorläufige Batteriehalterung zu dienen. Damit kann ich die Batterie auf Tauglichkeit testen. Wenn es tut,
> ...


Finde ich zwar sehr gut gemacht,
aber ich würde mir wünschen es gäbe von Sigma einen Zusatzakku zum kaufen,
quasi so wie beim garmin wo man drunter baut und wenn man weiß, dass man eine sehr lange Tour vorhat,
dann baut man es drauf.


----------



## Pops1501 (10. Februar 2020)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bei mir ist es grade so, dass ich mich im DataCenter nicht "abmelden" kann bei Komoot. Ich kann den Button zum Abmelden drücken, jedoch tut sich nix.
> Auf dem ROX12 jedoch hab ich bei jeder Synchronisierung mit Komoot ein Kreuz drin, was auf eine fehlerhafte Synchronisation hinweist, jedoch werden die Fahrten alle korrekt zu Komoot hochgeladen. Sehr kurrios.



Push für den Sigma Support ?


----------



## a-x-e-l (10. Februar 2020)

the crasher schrieb:


> Finde ich zwar sehr gut gemacht,
> aber ich würde mir wünschen es gäbe von Sigma einen Zusatzakku zum kaufen,
> quasi so wie beim garmin wo man drunter baut und wenn man weiß, dass man eine sehr lange Tour vorhat,
> dann baut man es drauf.



Ja oder man würde den internen Akku bei der Gen. 2 etwas üppiger dimensionieren. Aktuell sind es 
2000 mAh. Das Zusatzgewicht für einen doppelt so großen Akku läge bei ca. 30-40 Gramm. Damit
käme man bei voller Hütte an Sensoren+Routing mit Kartendarstellung auf ca. 20 h.


----------



## Hamtidamti (12. Februar 2020)

Vielen Dank erst einmal für eure Antworten. Ich habe noch bei Bike Discount nachgefragt, die mir dann die Anwort von Sigma weitergeleitet haben:

„ leider können wir diese explizite Kombination nicht von uns aus bestätigen da wir diesen Trainer nicht vor Ort haben bzw. nicht geprüft haben.
Auf thisisant.com melden Verbraucher Kompatibiliäten, eventuell finden Sie dort eine Meldung.

 Prinzipiell sind auch Rollentrainer kompatibel welche per ANT+ senden, jedoch können wir hier nichts garantieren.“

Ich denke, es funktioniert bestimmt trotzdem.
Was den Computer angeht, hab ich mich nun aber doch schweren Herzens gegen den Sigma entschieden, weil ich schon eine Uhr von Garmin habe und dem Rox aus meiner Sicht die direkte Bluetooth Verbindung zu meinem Smartphone fehlt.

Nochmals, danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## Speichenputzer (13. Februar 2020)

Hamtidamti schrieb:


> Vielen Dank erst einmal für eure Antworten. Ich habe noch bei Bike Discount nachgefragt, die mir dann die Anwort von Sigma weitergeleitet haben:
> 
> „ leider können wir diese explizite Kombination nicht von uns aus bestätigen da wir diesen Trainer nicht vor Ort haben bzw. nicht geprüft haben.
> Auf thisisant.com melden Verbraucher Kompatibiliäten, eventuell finden Sie dort eine Meldung.
> ...



Die fehlende Bluetooth Konnektivität ist mir weiterhin absolut unverständlich und eigentlich auch nicht zeitgemäß.  Da wird auch der irgendwann (!?) kommende Superupdate sicher nichts dran ändern.


----------



## a-x-e-l (14. Februar 2020)

Update zu meinem Zusatzbatterie-Bastelprojekt

Die kleine 2,99 € teuere Batterie schafft es, den ROX 12 nach 8 h Gesamtfahrt (verteilt auf drei Einheiten) voll zu laden. D.h. mit den 10 h des ROX 12 noch plus 8h, also 18h insgesamt. Nun gehe ich daran, mir einen besseren Halter zu basteln und einen günstigeren Platz zu suchen.
Am Vorbau ist zu viel Gedöns, das gefällt mir nicht so recht. 

Diese kleine Batterie ist für das Geld eine Empfehlung wert.









						REALPOWER PB-260 Alu, Powerbank, 2600 mAh, Schwarz/Gelb
					

Jetzt REALPOWER PB-260 Alu, Powerbank, 2600 mAh, Schwarz/Gelb im SATURN Onlineshop kaufen ✓Günstiger Versand & Kostenlose Marktabholung ✓Bester Service direkt im Markt




					www.saturn.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_N_D (14. Februar 2020)

Nicht schlecht.
Suchtest du nicht noch so ein gewinkeltes USB Kabel? Vielleicht sowas hier? Gibt's in der kürzesten Variante 25cm.


----------



## a-x-e-l (14. Februar 2020)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht.
> Suchtest du nicht noch so ein gewinkeltes USB Kabel? Vielleicht sowas hier? Gibt's in der kürzesten Variante 25cm.



Ja, nicht schlecht.  Wenn ich den Halter und den Platz endgültig gefunden habe, wo die Batterie hinkommt,
dann ist das Kabel dran.

War zwischenzeitlich im Keller und hab den Dreck von heute am Radl entfernt. Ich habe die Batterie gelöst, Kabel dran gelassen und mal
nach einem Plätzchen Ausschau gehalten. Ich glaube, die Unterseite des Oberrohrs nahe beim Steuerrohr wäre ein guter Platz. 
Nahezu unsichtbar aus der Fahrerperspektive, mal schauen.


----------



## der_marv (14. Februar 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Update zu meinem Zusatzbatterie-Bastelprojekt
> 
> Die kleine 2,99 € teuere Batterie schafft es, den ROX 12 nach 8 h Gesamtfahrt (verteilt auf drei Einheiten) voll zu laden. D.h. mit den 10 h des ROX 12 noch plus 8h, also 18h insgesamt. Nun gehe ich daran, mir einen besseren Halter zu basteln und einen günstigeren Platz zu suchen.
> Am Vorbau ist zu viel Gedöns, das gefällt mir nicht so recht.
> ...



Interessantes Projekt.
Und wenn man solche Tools missbraucht um dort drin die Powerbank unterzubringen?









						OneUp EDC Tool im Test: Das perfekte Multitool? - MTB-News.de
					

Das OneUp EDC Tool wartet mit einer spannenden Verstaulösung im Gabelschaft und vielen Features auf. Was kann das Werkzeug? Hier ist der Test!




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Oder so einen Adapter und die Powerbank irgendwo "weit weg" platzieren wo Platz ist und sie nicht stört?






						Cycle2Charge V3: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
					

Cycle2Charge V3: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



					www.amazon.de
				




Das Teil ist natürlich ziemlich geil aber kostspielig, lässt sich auch mit Kabel betreiben. 
Der ROX müsste auch in die Halterung passen. 









						▷ Garmin Charge Power Pack im Test » Zusatzakku speziell für Edge
					

Der Garmin Charge Power Pack verdoppelt die Akkulaufzeit von Garmin Edge Radcomputern. Für die Ladepins im Edge 1030 optimiert. Alle Fakten im ausführlichen Test-Review




					gpsradler.de
				




Gruß


----------



## a-x-e-l (14. Februar 2020)

der_marv schrieb:


> Interessantes Projekt.
> Und wenn man solche Tools missbraucht um dort drin die Powerbank unterzubringen?
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Links! Interessant, kannte ich noch nicht.  Weit weg kann/will ich die Batterie nicht setzen, weil
ich an den Knopf muss, um den Ladevorgang zu starten. Der ROX entleert sich, die Batterie schaltet
sich nicht von alleine ein, sondern muss mit Knopfdruck gestartet werden. Unter dem Oberrohr stört sie nicht,
man sieht dann nur die beiden Gummis von der Garminhalterung.

Da ich die Batterie nur wenige Male im Jahr brauche, muss es nicht überzogen sein vom Aufwand und von den
Kosten.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. Februar 2020)

Bei den wenigen Einsätzen muss es auch regnen damit der Aufwand notwendig wird. 

Wäre eine transparente Folie, die für das Disply ausgeschnitten und auf dem breiten Rand drumherum festgeklebt wird keine Alternative? Die Folie könnte auch die Powerbank abdecken. Die Bedienbarkeit schränkt es nicht ein.

Sieht zwar etwas bescheiden aus, eine Regenjacke und Überziehschuhe sind optisch aber auch nicht viel besser.


----------



## a-x-e-l (15. Februar 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Bei den wenigen Einsätzen muss es auch regnen damit der Aufwand notwendig wird.
> 
> Wäre eine transparente Folie, die für das Disply ausgeschnitten und auf dem breiten Rand drumherum festgeklebt wird keine Alternative? Die Folie könnte auch die Powerbank abdecken. Die Bedienbarkeit schränkt es nicht ein.
> 
> Sieht zwar etwas bescheiden aus, eine Regenjacke und Überziehschuhe sind optisch aber auch nicht viel besser.



Muss nicht aber kann...und ja, Aufwand soll minimal sein.
Die Idee mit der Folie ist mir nicht ganz klar, bekomme nicht das passende Bild in den Kopf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. Februar 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Muss nicht aber kann...und ja, Aufwand soll minimal sein.
> Die Idee mit der Folie ist mir nicht ganz klar, bekomme nicht das passende Bild in den Kopf.



Wenn ich morgen viel Lust und Zeit habe bastel ich was und mache ein Bild.


----------



## jojo_ab (16. Februar 2020)

Gestern den Rox gestartet und nachdem ich das Display berührt hatte, gab es einen ungewollten Reboot und der Rox wollte mich neu kennenlernen. Heute Rox gestartet, Display berührt und es gab wieder einen Reboot. Diesmal ohne neu kennenlernen. ?

Bin dann mit 51% Akku los gefahren, nach 1:15 Stunden kam eine Akkuwarnung. Nach mehr als 2 Stunden lief der Rox dann immer noch mit 21%. Mich verunsichert die Meldung mehr, als dass sie irgendwie hilft.

Synchronisieren über Wifi ging dann problemlos. Allerdings wird die Tour weder in Sigma Link noch im Datacenter angezeigt. ? Komoot hat sie sofort drin gehabt.

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob Sigma eher seine Software in den Griff bekommt, oder ich das Ding verkaufe und mir was anderes suche. Es nervt langsam nur noch.

@SIGMA-Support
wann kommt denn das Softwareupdate für den Rox?


----------



## Spresso (16. Februar 2020)

jojo_ab schrieb:


> Allerdings wird die Tour weder in Sigma Link


Hast du in der Sigma Link App beim synchronisieren gewartet, bis die Synch fertig ist? Ich hab schon öfters festgestellt, dass das nur zuverlässig klappt, wenn das Handy (iPhone mit iOS 13) während der Synchronisation nicht in den Ruhezustand verfällt. 
Sprich, wenn ich viele Touren zu synchronisieren hab, tipp ich immer wieder mal aufs Display, damit es nicht „einschläft“, dann klappt’s mit der Übertragung.


----------



## jojo_ab (16. Februar 2020)

Danke, den Trick nutze ich auch. Du hast Recht, wenn das Display ausgeschaltet ist synct Sigma Link nicht zu Ende. 

Ich habe jetzt mehrfach iPhone, iPad und Mac komplett synchronisiert und siehe da, irgendwann ist die Aktivität im DC auf dem Mac aufgetaucht. Beim nächsten sync dann auch in Link. Datacenter auf dem iPad lässt sich aber noch nicht überzeugen die Aktivität anzuzeigen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Februar 2020)

jojo_ab schrieb:


> Datacenter auf dem iPad lässt sich aber noch nicht überzeugen die Aktivität anzuzeigen.



Das Gleiche bei mir. Mal geht es, mal geht es nicht.


----------



## jojo_ab (16. Februar 2020)

?


----------



## BlumBiesel (17. Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen, habe den Rox12.0 seit August 2018. Für 479€ gekauft. Nach diversen größeren und kleineren Problemen lief der Rox in den letzten Monaten, bis auf ein paar Reboots, einigermaßen. Akku war auch für eine 150KM RTF( ohne Navigation)so gerade ausreichend.Jetzt musste ich feststellen das der Akku in den letzten Wochen extrem abgebaut hat. Nach 2Stunden Nutzung ohne Navigation hat er nur noch ~ 50%. Letzte Woche nach gemütlichen 94KM und knappen 4 Stunden Fahrzeit kam die Meldung "Akkuschwach". Er zeigte noch 8% an und hielt noch bis zu Hause (110KM).
Laut Anzeige noch 3%. Als ich das Ladegrät anschloß zeigte er nach ganz kurzer Zeit 63% an. Habe Gestern Indoor getestet und der Akku war nach 4Stunden wieder fast leer.
Habt ihr Tipps für mich ob ich den Akku wieder fit bekomme oder auch die Powerbank bei längeren Touren anschließen muss.
Der Sigma Sport Service reagiert leider bei mir auch nicht. Bin absolut enttäuscht vom Rox12.0 und Sigma.
Mein Freund hat ein Garmin 1030 welches kleinere Mucken hat aber der Garmin Service ist super schnell und absolut kulant. Schönen Gruß Hans-Jürgen


----------



## a-x-e-l (17. Februar 2020)

@BlumBiesel

Hört sich an, als würde da ein Kalibriervorgang für die Batterie Sinn machen oder die Batterie ist n.i.O.

Lt. Sigma Support:

Gerät ganz leer laufen lassen, nach dem Abschalten wieder Einschalten und wirklich jede Meldung bzgl.
Batterie weg drücken. Dann über Nacht voll laden lassen. 

10 h mit Sensoren, ohne Displaybeleuchtung sollten drin sein.

Viel Erfolg....

P.S. Zum Thema längere Laufzeit, einfach lesen....


----------



## BlumBiesel (17. Februar 2020)

Danke a-×-e-l.
Dann lasse ich ihn mal ganz leer werden.
Hatte hier im Forum nichts Genaues gefunden. Dann nehme ich mal den Suchbegriff.
Habe mir auch schon einen 90° Winkelstecker für eine Powerbank bestellt.
Wenn deine Konstruktion fertig ist kann du bitte mal Bilder Posten.


----------



## a-x-e-l (17. Februar 2020)

Na, ist soweit fertig.  Habe am Samstag noch hin und her probiert, bin bei folg. Lösung gelandet:

-Batterie auf dem Oberrohr, hinter dem Steuerrohr geschützt im Windschatten. 

-Akku Einschaltknopf mit Karosseriefolie überklebt, auf die Gegenseite zwei Gummistreifen geklebt, so kippelt es nicht

-großer O-Ring von irgendeinem Halter und zurechtgeflexter Halter am Unterrohr aus einer alten Rücklichthalterung, ich kann
ja nix wegwerfen.

-wasserdicht wird es durch eine "Klebeknete", die mir mal ein Kunde geschenkt hat, heißt "UHU patafix" . Fiel mir beim Suchen in die Hände.
Ganz dünn ausgerollt und dann vorne um/über  die USB -Anschlüsse geklebt, wie ein Kaugummi. (Nicht auf den Bildern)

-Rest ist ja bekannt...

Einfach, günstig, Recycling, rückstandsfrei und schnell entfernbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sadwick (17. Februar 2020)

BlumBiesel schrieb:


> Dann lasse ich ihn mal ganz leer werden.


Ich habe die Kalibrierung wie folgt durchgeführt: ROX anschalten, Autopause aus, Licht an und dann eine Aufzeichnung gestartet (das alles damit es schneller geht) und gewartet bis er aus geht. Dann wieder angeschaltet, wobei dann teilweise wieder 30% oder mehr angezeigt wurden. Dann wieder entladen bis Abschaltung. Das habe ich so oft wiederholt, bis beim Anschalten nur noch 1-2% angezeigt wurde. Dann ausgeschaltet und voll geladen, nachdem die Lampe grün leuchtete noch etwa 1 Stunde am Ladegerät gelassen. Beim ersten mal hielt der Akku anschließend etwa ein halbes Jahr, zuletzt musste ich die Kalibrierung teils mehrfach hintereinander durchführen.


----------



## Hans1959 (17. Februar 2020)

Vielleicht eine Blöde Frage,meint Ihr der USB Anschluß macht das lange mit,wenn da während der Fahrt der Zusatzakku dran hängt.Bei meinem Handy war der schnell defekt,obwohl der Stecker gut fixiert war


----------



## a-x-e-l (17. Februar 2020)

Hans1959 schrieb:


> Vielleicht eine Blöde Frage,meint Ihr der USB Anschluß macht das lange mit,wenn da während der Fahrt der Zusatzakku dran hängt.Bei meinem Handy war der schnell defekt,obwohl der Stecker gut fixiert war



Ich bin da optimistisch. Warum?

1. Der Stecker hat Halt durch die Aussparung in der Abdeckklappe. Dadurch kann er nicht vibrieren.
2. Da "hängt" ja nix dran. Das Kabel macht einen Bogen und wird dann, ohne Spannung auf
den Stecker auszuüben, mit etwas schwarzem Isolierband an einer Zugaussenhülle fixiert.


----------



## Spresso (17. Februar 2020)

Ich denke auch, das Thema Spannung ist das Zauberwort, wenn das Kabel ohne Zug/Belastung eingesteckt ist, wüsste ich nicht, warum der Anschluss leiden soll.

@a-x-e-l: wirklich top gelöst, gefällt mir


----------



## Hans1959 (18. Februar 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Ich bin da optimistisch. Warum?
> 
> 1. Der Stecker hat Halt durch die Aussparung in der Abdeckklappe. Dadurch kann er nicht vibrieren.
> 2. Da "hängt" ja nix dran. Das Kabel macht einen Bogen und wird dann, ohne Spannung auf
> den Stecker auszuüben, mit etwas schwarzem Isolierband an einer Zugaussenhülle fixiert.


Ja ist gut gelöst,nicht schlecht


----------



## Tanja78 (19. Februar 2020)

Hallo,
läuft der Rox mittlerweile stabil ? Schwanke zwischen Rox und Wahoo elemnt roam.


----------



## Speichenputzer (19. Februar 2020)

Tanja78 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> läuft der Rox mittlerweile stabil ? Schwanke zwischen Rox und Wahoo elemnt roam.



Er läuft stabil wenn du ihm beim langen Hochlauf  ganz viel Zeit lässt und du unterwegs möglichst nicht unkoordiniert oder mehrmals kurz hintereinander aufs Display tippst. Dann müglichst keine Pause machen, da es sein könnte das er seine Kopplung zu den Sensoren verliert oder einfach einmal die Tour beendet. 
Wenn du dann, vor allem am WE, deine Tour mit der Cloud syncen willst,  plane auch hier einen etwas erhöhten Zeitaufwand ein, da es selten beim ersten Mal klappt und gefühlt ewig dauert. 
Immer dran denken, es gibt kein Bluetooth und keine App zum Koppeln!

Ansonsten alles prima. 
Die Community hier wartet übrigens seit Dezember letzten Jahres auf den angekündigten Update.
So, nun musst du selbst entscheiden.....


----------



## Spresso (19. Februar 2020)

Also meiner läuft mit Ausnahme eines Absturzes kurz nach Kauf seit ~1 Jahr völlig fehlerfrei. Sync mit Komoot problemlos, sigma Cloud etwas holprig wie oben beschrieben.
Verwende allerdings auch (noch) keine Sensoren.


----------



## Tanja78 (19. Februar 2020)

Speichenputzer schrieb:


> Er läuft stabil wenn du ihm beim langen Hochlauf  ganz viel Zeit lässt und du unterwegs möglichst nicht unkoordiniert oder mehrmals kurz hintereinander aufs Display tippst. Dann müglichst keine Pause machen, da es sein könnte das er seine Kopplung zu den Sensoren verliert oder einfach einmal die Tour beendet.
> Wenn du dann, vor allem am WE, deine Tour mit der Cloud syncen willst,  plane auch hier einen etwas erhöhten Zeitaufwand ein, da es selten beim ersten Mal klappt und gefühlt ewig dauert.
> Immer dran denken, es gibt kein Bluetooth und keine App zum Koppeln!
> 
> ...



? sowas kann ich gar nicht gebrauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resimilchkuh (19. Februar 2020)

Bis auf seltene Abstürze direkt nach dem Starten läuft meiner seit 1,5 Jahren sehr ordentlich. Noch nie Daten Verluste und auch mit der Akkulaufzeit bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## BlumBiesel (19. Februar 2020)

Akkulaufzeit / Kalibrierung 
Hatte zwischenzeitlich Antwort vom Sigma Kundenservice. Die habe mir auch eine Kalibrierung empfohlen.
Habe ich, wir hier und von Sigma geschrieben, Gestern gemacht.
Heute erste Testfahrt draußen war OK.
Akku hatte nach 4 Stunden noch 50%.
Da die Anzeige ja nicht linear ist gehe ich von einer reellen Laufzeit, ohne Navigation und Licht, von ~ 9Stunden aus.
Vielen Dank für eure Tipps.
Werde mir jetzt noch was überlegen für ganz lange Touren. A-x-e-l hat mich inspiriert und gucke wie ich das mit der zusätzlichen Powerbank für mich umsetze.
Hatte mir einen 90° Micro USB Winkelstecker besorgt. Wenn der eingesteckt ist kann ich den Rox leider nicht auf meine 2 unterschiedlichen Sigma Butler montieren. Fehlt ca. 1 cm beim Schwenken.
Bestelle mir entweder eine Halterung die an den Vorbauschrauben montiert wird oder eine Halterung die an der Steuerkopfschraube angeschraubt wird.


----------



## luistrenker72 (19. Februar 2020)

Tanja78 schrieb:


> ? sowas kann ich gar nicht gebrauchen.


Also ich nutze meinen Rox12 hauptsächlich für Routing mit meinem Mtb mit gpx Tracks oder lasse ihn gerne auch mal eine Route für mich berechnen. Funktioniert alles tadellos! Wenn man aber auf Rennradtouren oder Mountainbiken mit Sensoren fixiert ist, gibt es glaube ich bessere Alternativen. Wie gesagt ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem Rox, habe ihn aber bei einer Aktion von Sigma für 200€ gekauft. War damals das günstigste Gerät.


----------



## Spresso (19. Februar 2020)

BlumBiesel schrieb:


> eine Halterung die an der Steuerkopfschraube angeschraubt wird.


Vorbaulänge und -Winkel beachten 

Hast du bestimmt auf dem Schirm, aber ich bin erst am WE dran gescheitert. Hab mir so ein Teil aufs Steuerrohr am MTB geschraubt und dann ist der Rox oben an den Vorbau“kopf“ gestoßen. Bin dann mit kopfüber stehendem Rox gefahren und hab danach Vorbau und Spacer von der Reihenfolge her getauscht, jetzt passts. Würde so im Nachhinein aber die Vorbau-Schraub-Lösung bevorzugen (auch wegen des Blickwinkels)
Falls von @SIGMA-Support noch jemand mitliest: ein drehbares Display wär vielleicht nochmal ein Feature


----------



## BlumBiesel (19. Februar 2020)

Spresso schrieb:


> Vorbaulänge und -Winkel beachten
> 
> Hast du bestimmt auf dem Schirm, aber ich bin erst am WE dran gescheitert. Hab mir so ein Teil aufs Steuerrohr am MTB geschraubt und dann ist der Rox oben an den Vorbau“kopf“ gestoßen. Bin dann mit kopfüber stehendem Rox gefahren und hab danach Vorbau und Spacer von der Reihenfolge her getauscht, jetzt passts. Würde so im Nachhinein aber die Vorbau-Schraub-Lösung bevorzugen (auch wegen des Blickwinkels)
> Falls von @SIGMA-Support noch jemand mitliest: ein drehbares Display wär vielleicht nochmal ein Feature


Ja. Der Anbieter schreibt : Bis 7° Winkel Vorbau. Würde bei mir OK sein.


----------



## Hans1959 (19. Februar 2020)

Ich benutze den Rox 12 auch jeden Tag zur Arbeit und am Wochenende,habe schon etliche Mehrtagestouren mit dem Gerät gemacht und bin zufrieden.Ich hab den Rox seit November 2018,hatte 2 Abstürze und das Probem mit dem Kompass anfangs.Sensoren Herzfrequenz und Speed/ TF ohne Probleme kann man jetzt glauben oder nicht,ist aber so.Wo es jetzt so kalt war vor allem morgens zur Arbeit hat er exakt 12% Akku pro Stunde gebraucht,Beleuchtung auf Automatik,wofür soll ich jetzt unzufrieden sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (19. Februar 2020)

Hans1959 schrieb:


> .....wofür soll ich jetzt unzufrieden sein?



  Du gar nicht. Ist doch toll, wenn er so stabil läuft.


----------



## ccpirat (19. Februar 2020)

Bei zickt nur noch der Akku.
ich muss ihn alle 2 Ladezyklen kalibrieren.

Heute mal wieder bei 4% Restakku angesteckt und er zeigt direkt 48% statt 4%.
Da weiß ich sofort, das er die nächste Ausfahrt wieder nicht durchhält und schon wieder kalibriert werden will.

Es nervt! Aber den Support interessiert es eh nicht.


----------



## Sadwick (19. Februar 2020)

Tanja78 schrieb:


> Schwanke zwischen Rox und Wahoo elemnt roam.


Nachdem ich persönlich im Dezember vom ROX auf den Roam gewechselt habe, würde ich letzteren empfehlen. Im direkten Vergleich zum ROX einfach das sorglosere Paket, wenn allerdings auch nicht ganz ohne Makel: Aktuell spinnt meine Höhenmessung etwas. 
Allerdings muss man dabei sagen, dass man hier auch zwei etwas unterschiedliche Systeme hat. Der ROX ist mehr das "Standalone"-Gerät, durch seinen Touchscreen und die Möglichkeiten der Navigation direkt vom Gerät aus. Der Roam dagegen hat eine Tastenbedienung und entfaltet sein ganzes Potential erst in Verbindung mit einem Smartphone, finde ich persönlich aber auch gut. Dafür fällt der Roam bei fast gleich großem Display aber auch deutlich kleiner aus und der Touchscreen des ROX machte sich bei mir mit Wassertropfen auch schon mal "selbständig". Der Akku des Roam hält bei mir deutlich länger: Im oberen Ladebereich brauche ich gut 10% in 2! Stunden. Ab etwa 50% geht die Anzeige schneller runter, aber immer noch unter 10% / h. Und das wohlbemerkt mit Beleuchtung auf Auto, drei Sensoren und Smatphone gekoppelt und auch Temperaturen unter 0. Einen Langzeittest habe ich jetzt im Winter noch nicht gemacht.
Entscheiden musst du jetzt selbst


----------



## Tanja78 (19. Februar 2020)

Danke für eure Hilfe habe mich nun endgültig für den Roam entschieden.

Lg
Tanja


----------



## Tosa-Inu (20. Februar 2020)

Ich hatte kürzlich einen Absturz mit partiellem Datenverlust. Die angelegten Bike-Profile blieben erhalten, das Benutzer-Profil musste ich neu anlegen. Auch die bisherigen Aktivität gingen verloren. Da ich aber nach jeder Tour mit der Cloud synce, war das kein Problem. Allerdings frage ich mich in diesem Zuge, könnte der Speicher vollgelaufen sein? Sieht man irgendwo die Speicherbelegung des internen Speichers? Und wie weiß man, wann es Zeit wird, sich eine SD Karte zu holen?


----------



## Sadwick (20. Februar 2020)

Tosa-Inu schrieb:


> Und wie weiß man, wann es Zeit wird, sich eine SD Karte zu holen?


Soweit ich das mitgelesen habe, bringt der Einsatz einer SD Karte mehr Probleme als Nutzen. Von daher würde ich davon absehen und einfach ab und an den Gerätespeicher leeren.


----------



## Rennbootlenker (20. Februar 2020)

Ja kann man nachschauen, Einstellungen, Gerät, ganz unten Datenspeicher sieht man wie voll was ist


----------



## Tosa-Inu (20. Februar 2020)

Danke. 2GB sind also noch frei. Das sollte erstmal reichen. Ob ich mir nach den berichten hier im Forum eine Karte antun möchte, muss ich dann bei Zeiten entscheiden. Bei einigen scheint es ja recht reibungslos zu klappen.


----------



## Rennbootlenker (20. Februar 2020)

So wie bei mir


----------



## Pops1501 (20. Februar 2020)

Tosa-Inu schrieb:


> Danke. 2GB sind also noch frei. Das sollte erstmal reichen. Ob ich mir nach den berichten hier im Forum eine Karte antun möchte, muss ich dann bei Zeiten entscheiden. Bei einigen scheint es ja recht reibungslos zu klappen.



Ich habe keine Probleme mit SD Karte - zumindest keine die nicht anders erklärbar wären 

Was sind denn typische Probleme mit der SD Karte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luistrenker72 (20. Februar 2020)

Pops1501 schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Probleme mit SD Karte - zumindest keine die nicht anders erklärbar wären
> 
> Was sind denn typische Probleme mit der SD Karte?


Welchen Hersteller und Größe benutzt du denn aktuell?


----------



## Pops1501 (20. Februar 2020)

luistrenker72 schrieb:


> Welchen Hersteller und Größe benutzt du denn aktuell?


Hab eine der Empfehlungen von der SIGMA Homepage genommen: https://www.sigmasport.com/de/produkte/fahrrad-computer/gps/rox/rox-12-0?submenu=manuals (letzte Frage)

Ich habe die "SanDisk Ultra 32GB microSDHC Speicherkarte + Adapter bis zu 98 MB/Sek., Class 10, U1, A1" (https://amzn.to/2SGWU6G)


----------



## Speichenputzer (21. Februar 2020)

Pops1501 schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Probleme mit SD Karte - zumindest keine die nicht anders erklärbar wären
> 
> Was sind denn typische Probleme mit der SD Karte?



Habe z.B. festgestellt dass nach Installation der SD Karte der Hochlauf des Gerätes sich  extrem verlangsamt hat. Hat bis zu 5 Minuten gedauert bis der Rox einsatzbereit war!
Danach war für mich klar das die Karte wieder rausfliegt, da der normale Hochlauf schon relativ lange dauert und bekannterweise auch sehr störanfällig  ist was Reboots usw. angeht.


----------



## Pops1501 (21. Februar 2020)

OK, ich habe aufgrund des folgenden Hinweises extra 32gb genommen
"Bei der Nutzung von „langsamen“ Speicherkarten und Speicherkarten größer als 32GB verlängert sich die Startzeit des ROX 12.0."


----------



## jojo_ab (21. Februar 2020)

Samsung EVO Plus 32GB läuft bei mir. Ich hatte die Karte hier noch rumliegen und sie steht auch auf der Sigma Liste.
Rox läuft mit/ohne Karte gleich schnell hoch und es macht keinen Unterschied bezüglich Stabilität.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (21. Februar 2020)

Ich suche aktuell eine Unit zum Trainieren, welche mir zuverlässig die Wattmessung anzeigt und die Daten der Sensoren ausspuckt. Dazu sollte die Akkulaufzeit passen. Beides kann das Sigma nicht zuverlässig, oder? Andererseits ist der aktuelle Strassenpreis recht interessant...

Meine Alternativen wären sonst Edge 1030 und/oder Wahoo Roam. Ohne Karte: Garmin 130.

Was mich auch interessiert ist, ob man beim Signa indiv. Kartenmaterial austauschen/hochladen kann von OSM zB wie ich es von meinem alten Garmin Oregon gewöhnt bin?


----------



## Bergjung (21. Februar 2020)

Genau da habe ich die Probleme mit dem Rox 12. Wattmessung in Verbindung mit Stages wird nur temporär mal angezeigt. 
Nur die ersten vier Wochen lief er dauerhaft korrekt. Ich warte noch auf das kommende Update. Wird es dann nicht besser, werde ich wohl auf Garmin  1030 umsteigen.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (21. Februar 2020)

Bergjung schrieb:


> Genau da habe ich die Probleme mit dem Rox 12. Wattmessung in Verbindung mit Stages wird nur temporär mal angezeigt.
> Nur die ersten vier Wochen lief er dauerhaft korrekt. Ich warte noch auf das kommende Update. Wird es dann nicht besser, werde ich wohl auf Garmin  1030 umsteigen.


Danke Dir für die Info...exakt das hab ich vor. Stages!!! Alles sieht also nach 1030 aus, obwohl ich den 130 für Wettkämpfe/Rennrad auch interessant finde und daher wohl beides anschaffe...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. Februar 2020)

Mein ROX 12 hat mit der Stages kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (21. Februar 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Mein ROX 12 hat mit der Stages kein Problem.



+1


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. Februar 2020)

Bin dir noch die Folienlösung schuldig.
Hab momentan leider keine zuhause.


----------



## Bergjung (21. Februar 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Mein ROX 12 hat mit der Stages kein Problem.


Das ist ja das merkwürdige. Nicht jeder hat die gleichen Probleme mit dem Rox.  Sigma sagt mir aber, ein Austauschgerät mache keinen Sinn, da es ein Software-Problem sei. Dann aber müsste  jeder mit Stages und Rox 12 ein Problem haben. Rox 11 und Stages bei mir auch immer ohne Probleme.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. Februar 2020)

Vielleicht trete ich nicht genügend Watt


----------



## a-x-e-l (21. Februar 2020)

Bergjung schrieb:


> Das ist ja das merkwürdige. Nicht jeder hat die gleichen Probleme mit dem Rox.  Sigma sagt mir aber, ein Austauschgerät mache keinen Sinn, da es ein Software-Problem sei. Dann aber müsste  jeder mit Stages und Rox 12 ein Problem haben. Rox 11 und Stages bei mir auch immer ohne Probleme.



Seit meinem Komplettabsturz  5/2019 und anschließendem Werksreset läuft mein ROX bis auf  die gelegentlichen Wisch-Abstürze
recht ordentlich. Evtl. kamen die Probleme vom Aufspielen der Updates.


----------



## Fembria (22. Februar 2020)

ROX 12 und  Stages -- absolut keine Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergjung (22. Februar 2020)

Fembria schrieb:


> ROX 12 und  Stages -- absolut keine Probleme.


Dann sollte ich wohl Sigma noch mal auf ein Austauschgerät ansprechen.


----------



## Speichenputzer (23. Februar 2020)

Fembria schrieb:


> ROX 12 und  Stages -- absolut keine Probleme


Ich habe nur Kopplungsverluste mit der Kurbel hauptsächlich nach Pausen. Also immer in Bewegung bleiben....


----------



## Deleted 48245 (23. Februar 2020)

Mich ärgert das Problem der Synchronisierung mit dem iPad


----------



## axelito (24. Februar 2020)

Gestern hat mein ROX beim Laden angefangen zu kokeln. Ist das jemanden von euch auch schon mal passiert?
Habe das Original Ladekabel verwendet.






Da ich jetzt nicht mehr laden kann, habe ich das Gerät an den Sigma Support eingeschickt.
Ich hoffe die finden eine gute Lösung. Sollte noch in der Garantie sein.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (24. Februar 2020)

Bei mir war ein Ladekabel mit geradem Stecker dabei.

Gerade gesehen dass es such einen 90Grad Stecker gibt.

Das interessiert mich jetzt auch brennend.


----------



## Pops1501 (24. Februar 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Das interessiert mich jetzt auch brennend.


? Sehr treffend...


----------



## axelito (24. Februar 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Bei mir war ein Ladekabel mit geradem Stecker dabei.
> 
> Gerade gesehen dass es such einen 90Grad Stecker gibt.
> 
> Das interessiert mich jetzt auch brennend.


Es kann sein, dass das Kabel noch von meinem ROX 10 ist.


----------



## a-x-e-l (24. Februar 2020)

axelito schrieb:


> Gestern hat mein ROX beim Laden angefangen zu kokeln. Ist das jemanden von euch auch schon mal passiert?



Bisher noch nicht....viel Erfolg bei der Reklamation.
Bei mir war ein kurzes Kabel mit geraden Steckern beidseitig im Lieferumfang.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (24. Februar 2020)

Sollte es vielleicht das brandneue Update gewesen sein?


----------



## axelito (24. Februar 2020)

Ich bin froh, dass ich es noch rechtzeitig gemerkt habe. Habe keine Lust auf einen Zimmerbrand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (24. Februar 2020)

Es wird nicht ohne Grund generell davon abgeraten, Geräte ohne Aufsicht zu laden.


----------



## a-x-e-l (24. Februar 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Es wird nicht ohne Grund generell davon abgeraten, Geräte ohne Aufsicht zu laden.



Was machst du? Daneben schlafen? Meinen ersten LED-Chinakrachern damals habe ich nicht ganz getraut und die immer
in einem Metalleimer geladen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (24. Februar 2020)

Nachdem es in unserer Firma 2x wegen des Aufladens eines Handy gebrannt hat bin ich vorsichtig. 
Es wird abends geladen wenn wir im gleichen Raum sind.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (24. Februar 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Was machst du? Daneben schlafen? Meinen ersten LED-Chinakrachern damals habe ich nicht ganz getraut und die immer
> in einem Metalleimer geladen.


  .. so ist es. Habs genauso gemacht in Aluschale und tatsächlich: das Akku-Ding fing irgendwann über Nacht an zu stinken und wölbte sich. Hat sich gelohnt und mir das Parkett gerettet.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (25. Februar 2020)

axelito schrieb:


> Gestern hat mein ROX beim Laden angefangen zu kokeln. Ist das jemanden von euch auch schon mal passiert?
> Habe das Original Ladekabel verwendet.
> Anhang anzeigen 985257Anhang anzeigen 985258
> Da ich jetzt nicht mehr laden kann, habe ich das Gerät an den Sigma Support eingeschickt.
> Ich hoffe die finden eine gute Lösung. Sollte noch in der Garantie sein.



Hallo Axelito,

der von Dir beschriebene Vorfall tut uns sehr leid. So etwas haben wir bisher auch noch nicht gesehen.
Wir bedauern die entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten.

Wir haben Deinen ROX 12 bereits erhalten und werden diesen jetzt umfangreich in unserem Labor überprüfen.

Für die Prüfung wären weitere Informationen zu diesem Vorfall sehr hilfreich, wie z.B. welches Netzteil wurde verwendet, ob die USB Buchse von einer Regenfahrt vielleicht noch feucht war usw.

Wir wären Dir deshalb sehr dankbar, wenn Du uns noch mehr Informationen hierzu geben könntest und werden Dir noch ein paar Fragen in einer PN senden.

Da die interne Prüfung des ROX 12 einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen wird, werden wir den ROX 12 aus Kulanz tauschen. Der neue ROX geht heute per DHL raus ?

Sorry nochmal für die Umstände und viele Grüße,

Dein SIGMA SPORT Team


----------



## axelito (25. Februar 2020)

@SIGMA-Support 
Danke für die schnelle Reaktion.
Das Gerät war komplett trocken, da ich es gerade nur Indoor verwende. Das Ladegerät ist ein Steckernetzteil, das ich vom ROX 10 übrig habe.
Es funktioniert auch noch einwandfrei. Der ROX 12 fing auch zunächst an in gewohnter Weise zu laden. Ca. 15 min später habe ich dann den Geruch wahrgenommen.


----------



## bravasx (25. Februar 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe den Rox 12 samt Duo 2 Sensor und Herzfrequenzsensor gebraucht erworben. Alles ist optisch top, der Duo 2 Sensor wurde sofort erkannt nach Anbau und liefert Werte. Bislang funktioniert auch alles, das aktuelle Update ist auch drauf. Aber der HF Sensor will nicht erkannt werden. Ich habe aber noch ein altes Teasi One2, das den HF Sensor von Sigma sofort erkannt hat und auch Werte liefert. Warum will der Rox12 aber nicht?

Ich habe auch noch einen HF Sensor von Teasi, der wird auch nicht vom Rox 12 erkannt, obwohl gleicher Standard wie bei dem Teasi... Bluetooth. Mache ich irgendetwas falsch beim Rox?

PS: am Android Handy wird der HF Sensor auch nicht erkannt... (Endomondo App z.B.).


----------



## Deleted 48245 (25. Februar 2020)

Der Datenaustausch findet beim ROX 12 per ANT+ statt.
Der Brustgurt muss also ANT+ unterstützen.


----------



## bravasx (25. Februar 2020)

Jetzt wirds lustig... das ist ein Komplettset, welches ich erworben habe. Steht auch so auf der Sigma Verpackung. Und im Handbuch unter Spezifikationen steht auch Bluetooth drin, 

Und es handelt sich dabei um den Duo R1 HF Sensor, welcher beides unterstützt... aber nur vom Teasi mit Bluetooth erkannt wird, mittels ANT+ nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (25. Februar 2020)

Hallo bravasx,

wäre ein Factory Reset ein Weg für dich?

Gruß 
Axel


----------



## bravasx (25. Februar 2020)

Habe ich bereits gestern gemacht, könnte es aber nochmal testen. Waren ja bislang nur Testrunden drauf, also nicht ganz dramatisch.


----------



## a-x-e-l (25. Februar 2020)

bravasx schrieb:


> Habe ich bereits gestern gemacht, könnte es aber nochmal testen. Waren ja bislang nur Testrunden drauf, also nicht ganz dramatisch.



Wie hast du den Factory Reset gemacht?


----------



## bravasx (25. Februar 2020)

Über die Werkeinstellung. Oder geht es noch ganz anders?

Ich habe auch gerade eben nochmal über die Werkseinstellung getestet. Der R2 Sensor wird sofort erkannt, der R1 HF Sensor weiterhin nicht


----------



## Rennbootlenker (25. Februar 2020)

Das mit Bluetooth hat nix zu sagen, es handelt sich nämlich bloß um Bluetooth smart oder low energy, damit werden bloß ganz wenige Sensoren unterstützt. 
Ansonsten ist auf Ant+ Kompatibilität zu achten, anderes bringt dir nix, am Handy bräuchtest du nen Ant+ dongle


----------



## bravasx (25. Februar 2020)

Danke für eure Unterstützung. Ich habe die Ursache gefunden, es war die Batterie. Mit nur noch 2,7V reicht es nur noch für Bluetooth, aber nicht für ANT+. Eine neue 2032 eingesetzt und wurde sofort erkannt. An dieser hab ich überhaupt nicht dran gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (26. Februar 2020)

Auf dcrainmaker gibt es einen Post, in dem der Ersteller von einer neuen Version 1.20.070  berichtet, die ihm zum
Download angeboten wird. Bei Sigma und hier sonst keine Info dazu. Wie ist der Stand?

https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2018/06...th-review.html/comment-page-1#comment-3492535


----------



## the crasher (26. Februar 2020)

Ja, das stimmt.
Hab heute meinen sigma zurück bekommen.
Mit der neuen firmware.


----------



## Pops1501 (26. Februar 2020)

the crasher schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt.
> Hab heute meinen sigma zurück bekommen.
> Mit der neuen firmware.Anhang anzeigen 986253


Hast du irgendwas neues bemerkt?
Hab Grad Mal die Suche angeschmissen, aber bei mir ist er weiterhin mit der 1.19 unterwegs und findet auch nichts neues


----------



## the crasher (26. Februar 2020)

Hab den grad mal eingeschaltet und firmware nachgeschaut, mehr nicht...


----------



## the crasher (27. Februar 2020)

Hab jetzt mal ein bisschen rumgespielt, sehe so nichts neues, ausser vielleicht, dass
GPsies Symbol weg ist (vielleicht war es auch schon früher weg), somit ist es nur noch 1 Seite mit:
Strava, Komoot, Trainingpeaks und Dropbox.


----------



## a-x-e-l (27. Februar 2020)

the crasher schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal ein bisschen rumgespielt, sehe so nichts neues, ausser vielleicht, dass
> GPsies Symbol weg ist (vielleicht war es auch schon früher weg), somit ist es nur noch 1 Seite mit:
> Strava, Komoot, Trainingpeaks und Dropbox.



Gratulation, du bist jetzt Beta-Tester!

Finde die Fehler und neuen Features.....


----------



## SIGMA-Support (27. Februar 2020)

Hallo ROX 12 Freunde,

wie der User „the crasher“ bereits feststellen durfte, ist sein ROX 12 mit dem nagelneuen Firmware Update bespielt - Das Warten hat also ein Ende ?

Gerne möchten wir die Chance nutzen, um Euch hier über das neue Update zu informieren:

Wir werden das Update diesmal in sogenannten Wellen ausrollen. Die nächste Möglichkeit habt ihr am morgigen Freitag zwischen 10:00 Uhr und 14:00 Uhr.
Das Ausrollen werden wir nächste Woche zwischen Montag und Freitag weiter fortführen (Zeitfenster 10:00 Uhr bis 14:00 Uhr).
Das neue Update beinhaltet* u.a.* folgende Schwerpunkte:

allgemeine Verbesserung der Systemstabilität
schnelles Laden wurde hinzugefügt, sodass der ROX 12 nun mit bis zu 1,5A geladen werden kann
GPSIES wurde entfernt. Mehr Info´ s findet ihr hier: https://sigma-inmotion.com/de/gpsies/
der neue Leistungsmesser von ROTOR (INspider) wird nun auch vom ROX 12 unterstützt
…..
Der vollständige Changelog folgt.

Sollte jemand von Euch – trotz dem neuen Update – Auffälligkeiten mit dem Akku haben, so wendet Euch bitte per PN an uns, sodass wir dies individuell besprechen und lösen können.

Ebenfalls dürfen wir Euch noch mitteilen, dass wir auf unserer Service Seite eine ausführliche Bedienungsanleitung bereitgestellt haben:
https://www.sigmasport.com/de/images/pdf/SIGMA-ROX 12-Manual-WEB-DE.pdf

Wir wünschen Euch einen schönen Tag und vorab ein sportliches Wochenende ?‍♂️

Euer SIGMA SPORT Team


----------



## a-x-e-l (27. Februar 2020)

improved gradient = Steigungsanzeige optimiert?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (27. Februar 2020)

@SIGMA-Support

Wann wird das Problem mit der Synchronisation des DC mit einem iPad behoben?

Zwischendurch ging es 2-3 Mal, jetzt fehlen die letzten 3 Einheiten.

Auf dem Android Mobiltelefon wird in der LINK App alles korrekt angezeigt.

Update 21:00 Uhr: Jetzt hat es geklappt. Alles da. Sollte besser zeitnah verfügbar sein.


----------



## jojo_ab (27. Februar 2020)

@Gianty 
Ich habe gerade noch mal mein iPad synchronisiert, plötzlich ist die fehlende Aktivität durch die Sigma-Cloud gesickert und in der Liste erschienen. Keine Ahnung, ob Sigma da aktiv etwas repariert hat oder ob es mal wieder zufällig funktioniert. Offenbar schweigt Sigma das Thema ja leider weiterhin tot.

Immerhin gibt es endlich das Update für den Rox. Ich bin gespannt ob es tatsächlich Verbesserungen bringt und werde es jetzt mal installieren. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (27. Februar 2020)

Wie..jetzt installieren?

Dachte das ist erst morgen verfügbar


----------



## Rennbootlenker (27. Februar 2020)

Ja, hat sigma ja auch geschrieben


----------



## Pops1501 (27. Februar 2020)

mir wurde es um 14 Uhr heute zum Update angeboten


----------



## jojo_ab (27. Februar 2020)

Ich hatte den Rox vorhin angeschaltet und er hat mir das Update angezeigt. Jetzt 181MB runtergeladen und installiert. Der Statusbalken beim Updaten läuft nicht linear hoch, sondern hängt relativ lang im ersten Viertel fest. Dann ging es plötzlich aber doch weiter.
Gefühlt dauert das Hochfahren jetzt etwas länger, mal sehen wie stabil er nun läuft.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (27. Februar 2020)

Mache jetzt Augenpflege, morgen probier ich das Update zu laden. 

Drängt nicht, auf der Neo kann man sich zum Glück nicht verfahren. Draussen schneit es wie verrückt,  da ist Radfahren eh nicht drin.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (28. Februar 2020)

Moin,

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 16399685"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Das Ausrollen werden wir nächste Woche zwischen Montag und Freitag weiter fortführen (Zeitfenster 10:00 Uhr bis 14:00 Uhr).



Super Zeitfenster - bin ich der Einzige der tagsüber arbeiten ist ? (Nein, ich hänge den Rox nicht ins Gäste Netz der Firma)
Das erinnert mich an das Kartenmanagement - lässt sich auch NUR mit Internet betreten, praktisch im Wald - bei vollem Speicher...

Bzgl. :
SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 16399685"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> schnelles Laden wurde hinzugefügt, sodass der ROX 12 nun mit bis zu 1,5A geladen werden kann



Ob das im Kontext mit https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sigma-gps-rox-12-0-sport.873469/post-16393288 so eine gute Idee ist ?
Wobei mich das ankokeln ziemlich wundert, soweit wie ich das beobachten konnte, lädt der Rox ziemlich gemächlich mit ~450mA.
Und das auch erst nach mehreren 'Takten' (Ladestrom an -> aus -> an -> ...).

Aber Danke für das Manual, wenn auch recht spät.


----------



## Hans1959 (28. Februar 2020)

Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, du bist nicht der Einzige der tagsüber Arbeiten ist und ich habe keine Möglichkeit in dieser Zeit das Update runter zuladen


----------



## Basstler_Bln (28. Februar 2020)

Hans1959 schrieb:


> Nein, du bist nicht der Einzige der tagsüber Arbeiten ist und ich habe keine Möglichkeit in dieser Zeit das Update runter zuladen


Der zynische Teil in mir sieht eine nicht dumme Strategie - wer die Zeit hat sich das Update zu ziehen, kann auch gleich Bugs melden 

@SIGMA-Support, nichts für Ungut ! 

Schönes WE in die Runde ...


----------



## Scrat (28. Februar 2020)

Freigabe in mehreren Wellen bedeutet nicht, dass das Update nur zu diesen Zeiten heruntergeladen werden kann, sondern, dass blockweise die Seriennummern freigegeben werden welche dann das Update angeboten bekommen. Ziel von sowas ist, die Last im System zu verringern. Das ist ähnlich wie wenn Apple ein neues iOS rausbringt, da wird auch nicht jedes Gerät am gleichen Tag benachrichtigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIGMA-Support (28. Februar 2020)

Scrat schrieb:


> Freigabe in mehreren Wellen bedeutet nicht, dass das Update nur zu diesen Zeiten heruntergeladen werden kann, sondern, dass blockweise die Seriennummern freigegeben werden welche dann das Update angeboten bekommen. Ziel von sowas ist, die Last im System zu verringern. Das ist ähnlich wie wenn Apple ein neues iOS rausbringt, da wird auch nicht jedes Gerät am gleichen Tag benachrichtigt.



Vielen Dank @Scrat - Du hast komplett Recht, dass sind unsere Beweggründe.
Also keine Angst, jeder bekommt das Update. Und schon bald ist es 24 mal 7 verfügbar 

Viele Grüße, Euer SIGMA SPORT Team


----------



## SIGMA-Support (28. Februar 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> improved gradient = Steigungsanzeige optimiert?



Jawohl, die Steigungsanzeige ist ebenfalls optimiert


----------



## SIGMA-Support (28. Februar 2020)

@Gianty und @jojo_ab:
In den letzten Wochen arbeiteten wir nicht nur am ROX 12 Update, sondern auch an einer Optimierung der SIGMA Cloud. Uns sind vereinzelnd Auffälligkeiten bekannt, weshalb wir bereits schon lange reagiert haben und aktuell mit Hochdruck daran arbeiten.

In naher Zukunft werden wir Euch weiter informiert halten und die Optimierungen der Cloud veröffentlichen


----------



## der_marv (28. Februar 2020)

Danke @SIGMA-Support

Habe eben das Update erfolgreich installiert, hoffe dass sich die Verzögerung gelohnt hat.
Und dass die meisten zufrieden sein werden und die wirklich groben Fehler behoben sind.

Startzeit beträgt bei mir 25 Sekunden. 
Direkt danach den Bildschirm ohne Probleme getoucht ;-) 


Gruss


----------



## Landbewohner (28. Februar 2020)

Bei mir das Gleiche, nach dem Start kein Absturz beim Sofortigen touchen.
Schon mal gut


----------



## Deleted 48245 (28. Februar 2020)

Auf meinem ROX wird es noch nicht angeboten.

Habe derzeit keine Not, von daher ist alles gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergjung (28. Februar 2020)

Wurde denn auch was an der Stabilität der Ant+ Verbindungen gemacht?
Darf ich hoffen, dass die Wattwerte meiner Stages nun auch dauerhaft angezeigt werden?


----------



## MK83 (28. Februar 2020)

Hi!

Habe das Update heute durchgeführt und soweit sieht alles gut aus.

Die Verbindungsabbrüche des Herzfrequenzmessers traten bei einer Testrunde nicht mehr auf (oder wurden geschickt rausgefiltert). 
Die Pausen im Data Center werden nun nicht mehr alle im Nullpunkt versammelt sondern an der richtigen Position im Höhenprofil.
Bisher traten keine Abstürze auf, auch nicht beim Bedienen direkt nach dem Hochfahren.
Der Helligkeitssensor scheint zuverlässiger zu funktionieren aber das muss ich noch beobachten wenn es mal wieder strahlenden Sonnenschein gibt.
SG
Manfred


----------



## a-x-e-l (29. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe das Update auch durchgeführt. Das mit dem oben Geschriebenen  "Wischen is possible"  war zu verlockend....  Und ja, der ROX scheint in der Beziehung jetzt robust zu sein.

Es waren auch alle Einstellungen noch vorhanden, nur die Stages musste neu verbunden werden.

Dann die Standardrunde gedreht, wo ich die Aussetzer kenne, normalerweise 4-5 bei HF und TF/Leistung gleichzeitig über die 75 km (meistens an gleicher Stelle). Diesmal nur einen Aussetzer gehabt.
Wirkt sich das dann signifikant auf die Laufleistung aus, wenn die Empfangsleistung angepasst wird?

Ein deutlich anderes Verhalten bei der Steigungsanzeige konnte ich jetzt nicht so wirklich feststellen.
Aber die zeitliche Verzögerung von einigen Sekunden beim Wechsel von Begauffahren zu Bergabfahren,
wo der ROX noch  Steigungsprozente anzeigt, während es ins Gefälle geht, ist für mich verschmerzbar.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Rennbootlenker (29. Februar 2020)

Hab das Update noch nicht beim Radfahren testen können, 
Bin aber gerade im skiurlaub und hatte heute den Fehler saß der herzsensor nichtmehr verbindet. 
Der rox war heute mal für zehn Minuten von mir entfernt da meine Freundin ihr top speed messen wollte und danach ließ sich der sensor auf keine Art mehr mit dem rox verbinden, ärgerlich. 
Ansonsten booten läuft normal schnell und kein wisch Problem. Rest wird nächste Woche am Rad getestet.


----------



## axelito (2. März 2020)

@SIGMA-Support 
Super Support !!!!! 
Danke für die extrem schnelle Reaktion.

Habe den Rox 12.0 als Ersatz bekommen und er hat sogar schon die neue Firmware drauf. Ich habe bisher keine Fehler gesehen und er macht bei mir einen sehr stabilen Eindruck.


----------



## Rallarros (2. März 2020)

Ich habe gestern meine ersten 106 km mit diesem Update und insgesamt 1243km in 29 Tagen seit dem 1. Februar mit dem Rox 12.0 gemacht.

Mit diesem Update ist nun das Einschalten normal und man darf sofort das Screen berühren, ohne daß ein langes Reboot vorkommt.

*ABER 1:* mit diesem Update kann das Rox 12.0 nun den Kontakt mit dem Shimano E8000 verlieren,
und um diesen Fehler zu beheben, muß man vielmals ein- und ausschalten,
und die Funktion zur Konnektion auch öfters betätigen, dies alles ohne Logik.
Vor diesem letzten Update erfolgte immer die Konnektion mit dem STePS Shimano E8000 und war 100% stabil.
(Ich benutze nicht andere Sensoren.)

*ABER 2*: der Rox 12.0 kann IMMER NOCH NICHT eine vorgeplante Tour fortsetzen,
wenn man z.B. eine Kaffee-Pause einlegt und ihn ausschaltet und dann wieder einschaltet,
und dies wenn diese vorgeplante Tour sich bei den Favoriten und bei den runtergeladenen Touren von Komoot sich befindet.
Um die vorgeplante Tour fortzuführen muß ich IMMER dann einzig und allein
das vorgeplante Ziel oder jedesmal die vorgeplanten Zwischenorte eingeben, was natürlich enorm nervt.
Es nutzt nichts auf den Bouton "_am naheliegendsten Punkt_" zu drücken.
Der Garmin zeigte immer die Rest-Tour sofort beim wiedereinschalten.

*ABER 3*: beim Anhalten dreht sich auch die Karte um, und die Strecke verschwindet unten außerhalb des Bildrahmens, was nervt.
Um sich wieder neu wegen "ABER 2" zu orientieren, ist es sehr anstrengend, da man auch zoomen oder entzoomen muß.

*ABER 4*: um eine angegebene Richtung nicht zu verpassen, muß man die Karte bis auf 50 Meter zoomen, was nervt.
Oft wünscht man sich eine Gesamtübersicht der vorgeplanten Strecke.
Der Apparat sollte z.B. dies für das "Navigation-Bild" zulassen und ein gezoomtes Bild für die anderen wählbaren Bilder ermöglichen.

*ABER 5*: entweder bei vorgeplanten Touren oder bei Touren mit einer einzigen Ziel-Angabe
kann der ROX 12.0 NIEMALS sich anpassen und eine Korrektur selbst anbieten,
wenn man die Gegend auswendig kennt und eigenwillig abbiegt.
Er piepst ewig und fordert zur Rückkehr auf, wo man seine Strecke verlassen hat.
Und man muß also auf der Stelle neu das gewünschte Ziel eingeben, damit der Rox 12.0 es kapiert.

Dies alles ist kein Standpunkt aber eine reine Feststellung, die nur als solche angenommen werden muß.

FAZIT:
der ROX 12.0 als GPS läßt sehr viel zu wünschen übrig und ist gegenüber dem Garmin als GPS eine teure Zumutung,
was für einen Reise-Radler mehr als sehr unangenehm ist.

-------

*Meine Fahr-Präferenzen sind*:

Straßen >>> in der Mitte
ungeteerte Wege >>> minimum (da sollte man zusätzlich auf 0 einstellen können)
Fahrrad-Spuren >>> minimum

Ich habe den Rox 12.0 so einstellen müssen, um doch alle Fahrradwege zu benutzen,
aber um nicht durch irrsinnige lange Umwege oder gar durch Erdpisten fahren zu müssen.
Und mit diesen Einstellungen bleibe ich doch fern vom großen Verkehr.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (2. März 2020)

Rallarros schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern meine ersten 106 km mit diesem Update und insgesamt 1243km in 29 Tagen seit dem 1. Februar mit dem Rox 12.0 gemacht.
> 
> Mit diesem Update ist nun das Einschalten normal und man darf sofort das Screen berühren, ohne daß ein langes Reboot vorkommt.
> 
> ...



Hallo Rallarros,

vielen Dank für Dein ausführliches Feedback. Ich gehe direkt mal auf Deine angesprochenen Punkte ein:

Punkt 1: 
Könntest Du uns hierzu weitere Infos geben? Tritt das bei jeder Fahrt auf? Welches Display oder welcher Dongle wurde verbaut bzw. ist montiert? 

Punkt 2:
Könntest Du uns hier ebenfalls näher beschreiben wie genau Du vorgehst? Grundsätzlich ist es so, dass bevor Du den Track starten möchtest, immer gefragt wirst, ob Du zum Start oder zu dem nächstgelegensten Punkt steuern möchtest.

Punkt 3:
Sollte dies der Fall sein, empfiehlt es sich den Kompass zu kalibrieren. Die Kalibrierung erreicht man über das Kurzmenü.

Punkt 4:
Der ROX 12.0 hat eine „Auto-Zoom“ Funktion. Diese zoomt rein, sobald man sich in der Nähe der Abbiegung befindet. Anschließend zoomt er wieder raus (je nachdem was vorher eingestellt war).

Punkt 5:
Kannst Du uns hierzu auch konkrete Beispiele schicken? Am besten den Ursprungstrack und die Situation wo das passiert?
Grundsätzlich wird ein Track und eine Zielangabe unterschiedlich behandelt. Wenn man einem Track folgen möchte, versucht der ROX 12.0 den Nutzer auf dem Track zu halten. Dies ist in der Regel auch gewünscht.
Hat man nur ein Ziel eingegeben, ist der Weg dorthin nicht relevant. Daher kann der ROX 12.0 auch schnell einen alternativen Weg vorschlagen, wenn man die ursprüngliche Strecke verlässt.
Um Dir gezielt weiterhelfen zu können, wäre es super, wenn Du uns hierzu genau Dein Vorgehen angeben könntest. 

Vielen Dank für im Voraus für Deine Hilfe. Gerne kannst Du Deine Antworten uns per PN schicken oder per Mail an [email protected]

Viele Grüße,
Dein SIGMA SPORT Team


----------



## SIGMA-Support (2. März 2020)

Bergjung schrieb:


> Wurde denn auch was an der Stabilität der Ant+ Verbindungen gemacht?
> Darf ich hoffen, dass die Wattwerte meiner Stages nun auch dauerhaft angezeigt werden?



Hi Bergjung,

ja, die Stabilität der ANT+ Verbindung wurde optimiert  Diesen und andere Punkte kannst Du demnächst dem Changelog entnehmen.
Grundsätzlich ist es so, dass der ROX 12 immer die Werte anzeigt, die er geliefert bekommt. 
Wenn dies bei Dir nicht der Fall ist, wäre es für uns sehr hilfreich, wenn Du uns die entsprechende Trainingseinheit per Mail an [email protected] (zu Händen Dennis) zukommen lässt.

Vielen Dank im Voraus und sportliche Grüße,
Dein SIGMA SPORT Team


----------



## Rallarros (2. März 2020)

Meine Antworten im O-Text von Sigma >>>


_Hallo Rallarros,

vielen Dank für Dein ausführliches Feedback. Ich gehe direkt mal auf Deine angesprochenen Punkte ein:

Punkt 1:
Könntest Du uns hierzu weitere Infos geben? Tritt das bei jeder Fahrt auf? Welches Display oder welcher Dongle wurde verbaut bzw. ist montiert?_

*Wie geschrieben, habe ich nun mit diesem Update nur eine einzige Tour über 106 km 
und zweimal Pause für einen Kaffee gemacht.
Entweder vesrschwanden plötzlich die für das e-Bike relevanten Daten in den Kacheln, 
oder sie blieben beim wieder einschalten wieder weg, 
und um dem kapriziösen Rox 12.0 GPS Beihilfe zu leisten, mußte ich ihn auch ab und zu ganz ausschalten.
Aber es gab keine logische Folgerung in seinen Reaktionen.*

_Punkt 2:
Könntest Du uns hier ebenfalls näher beschreiben wie genau Du vorgehst? Grundsätzlich ist es so, dass bevor Du den Track starten möchtest, immer gefragt wirst, ob Du zum Start oder zu dem nächstgelegensten Punkt steuern möchtest._

*Ja, ich habe es deutlich so gemacht und beschrieben. Bitte nochmals Punkt 2 lesen.*

_Punkt 3:
Sollte dies der Fall sein, empfiehlt es sich den Kompass zu kalibrieren. Die Kalibrierung erreicht man über das Kurzmenü._

*Ja, ich habe es deutlich so sehr oft gemacht, weil ich sehr früh diese Funktion auch in Verdacht gezogen hatte. Aber ohne Effekt.*

_Punkt 4:
Der ROX 12.0 hat eine „Auto-Zoom“ Funktion. Diese zoomt rein, sobald man sich in der Nähe der Abbiegung befindet. Anschließend zoomt er wieder raus (je nachdem was vorher eingestellt war)._

*Ja, tatsächlich kann der Rox 12.0 automatisch zoomen,  aber es ist oft viel zu spät, 
wenn der Überblick so eingestellt ist, daß man mindestens 1/3 einer 120 km-Tour haben will,  
und dann ist die Abbiegung schon längst passée, 
und wenn man doch sofort umkehrt ist der Rox 12.0 stur verloren und läuft amok.*

_Punkt 5:
Kannst Du uns hierzu auch konkrete Beispiele schicken? Am besten den Ursprungstrack und die Situation wo das passiert?
Grundsätzlich wird ein Track und eine Zielangabe unterschiedlich behandelt. Wenn man einem Track folgen möchte, versucht der ROX 12.0 den Nutzer auf dem Track zu halten. Dies ist in der Regel auch gewünscht._

*Der Garmin ist erheblich klüger und keineswegs so unwiderruflich engstirnig wie der Rox 12.0.
Egal bei der vorgeplanten Track oder bei der einsamen Zieleingabe, 
kann der Rox 12.0 NIE und nochmals NIE eine eigene nachhelfende Korrektur von alleine bewerkstelligen, 
wenn man den Weg besser kennt als er, und eigenwillig und zielstrebig abbiegt.*

_Hat man nur ein Ziel eingegeben, ist der Weg dorthin nicht relevant. Daher kann der ROX 12.0 auch schnell einen alternativen Weg vorschlagen, wenn man die ursprüngliche Strecke verlässt._

*Es passiert immer und überall, wenn man zeitweilig die Oberhand wieder nimmt, was sehr oft vorkommen kann.
Man ist nicht oberhalb des Polarkreises, wo es nur noch eine Route bis zum Ziel gibt.*

_Um Dir gezielt weiterhelfen zu können, wäre es super, wenn Du uns hierzu genau Dein Vorgehen angeben könntest.

Vielen Dank für im Voraus für Deine Hilfe. Gerne kannst Du Deine Antworten uns per PN schicken oder per Mail an __[email protected]_

*Antworten auf einem Forum hilft der User-Gemeinschaft.*


----------



## Resimilchkuh (2. März 2020)

Rallarros schrieb:


> *ABER 5*: entweder bei vorgeplanten Touren oder bei Touren mit einer einzigen Ziel-Angabe
> kann der ROX 12.0 NIEMALS sich anpassen und eine Korrektur selbst anbieten,
> wenn man die Gegend auswendig kennt und eigenwillig abbiegt.
> Er piepst ewig und fordert zur Rückkehr auf, wo man seine Strecke verlassen hat.
> Und man muß also auf der Stelle neu das gewünschte Ziel eingeben, damit der Rox 12.0 es kapiert.



Hab es jetzt schon länger nicht probiert, aber bei mir war es eigentlich schon so, dass er zuerst versucht einen zurück zu lotsen, aber nach einer Weile dann den nächsten Einstieg zur Route sucht, bzw. einen eben dahin lotsen will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rallarros (2. März 2020)

@Resimilchkuh

Das wäre zu hoffen, und mein Garmin rechnete neu sofort und nach 100 Metern fand er sich zurecht.

Aber der Rox 12.0 bleibt auch stur mit dem Piepser nach ein Paar Kilometern,
weil ich in meinem Heimatland in der Gegend doch die seit über 50 Jahren befahrenen Straßen doch kenne.
Ich kann ich es mir erlauben den Dickkopf zu spielen. Aber in der Fremde ?

---------------------

*Übrigens*: vom Update merke ich nur das richtige sofortige Einschalten, sonst GANZ und GAR NICHTS.


----------



## Fembria (2. März 2020)

Heute den ROX 12 nach dem Update getestet. Update download und Installation absolut problemlos.
Positiv: wischen nach den Start -- keine Probleme. Akkulaufzeit scheint besser zu sein -- bei mir jetzt ca 6 % / Std.
Navigation habe ich während der Fahrt nicht benutzt.8
Negativ: Die Miniaussetzer bei der Leistung, Tritt-und Herzfrequenz sind scheinbar nicht mehr da ---hatte habe zwischendurch wieder einen 18 Sekunden Aussetzer der Leistung, Tritt-und Herzfrequenz. Batterien wurden vor der Fahrt erneuert.
Weiterhin besteht nach wie vor bei mir das Problem mit der Datensynchronisation.
Nach der Fahrt startet bei Wifi Verbindung die Übertragung. Das Sigma Datacenter hat schon die Daten empfangen, der ROX synchronisiert munter weiter und hört nicht auf.
Versuch das Gerät abzuschalten ---Absturz. Neustart  und die Synchronisation mit dem Datacenter war beendet -- nur das Datum der Übertragung stammte nicht von dieser Fahrt, sondern war von der letzten. Habe dann Strava und Komoot synchronisiert -- funktionierte.
Trainingpeak dagegen wollte absolut nicht synchronisieren. Habe es, da ich es nicht mehr nutze, abgeschaltet.
Danach noch einmal Synchronisation mit dem Datacenter gestartet und da wurde dann auch das heutige Datum angezeigt.

Mal sehen, ob das jetzt einmalig war oder öfter passiert.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## a-x-e-l (2. März 2020)

Fembria schrieb:


> Negativ: Die Miniaussetzer bei der Leistung, Tritt-und Herzfrequenz sind scheinbar nicht mehr da ---hatte habe zwischendurch wieder einen 10 Sekunden Aussetzer der Leistung, Tritt-und Herzfrequenz. Batterien wurden vor der Fahrt erneuert.



Da ist die Frage, ob der ROX zwischenzeitlich keine Empfangsbereitschaft hat oder externe Störungen die Signale von den Sensoren
überlagern und der ROX deshalb keine plausiblen Daten empfängt.


----------



## Rennbootlenker (2. März 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Da ist die Frage, ob der ROX zwischenzeitlich keine Empfangsbereitschaft hat oder externe Störungen die Signale von den Sensoren
> überlagern und der ROX deshalb keine plausiblen Daten empfängt.



Mich würde interessieren was den Rox stört, muss ja was auf der gleichen frequenz sein oder? Schon vor dem Update hab ich bei mir beobachtet das wenn ich indoor auf der Rolle trainiere gar keine Aussetzer bei irgendwelchen Sensoren sind, aber bei ner outdoor Tour trittfrequenz und herzsensor die sporadischen Sekunden aussetzt.


----------



## Rallarros (2. März 2020)

Warum veröffentlicht Sigma nicht das neue *changelog* ?

Das wäre doch hilfreich für und User.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. März 2020)

@Rallarros 

Denke das wird erst dann veröffentlicht wenn das Update komplett ausgerollt wurde.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. März 2020)

Rallarros schrieb:


> @Resimilchkuh
> 
> Das wäre zu hoffen, und mein Garmin rechnete neu sofort und nach 100 Metern fand er sich zurecht.
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Kopf durch die Wand wird nichts bringen...

Der ROX meckert bei Abweichungen vom Track ein paar Mal, dann erscheint ein Ausrufezeichen als Zeichen dass du den geplanten Track verlassen hast. Er versucht dich dann im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten wieder auf den Track zu lotsen.

Bei einer Route fordert er einige Male zum umdrehen auf, zeigt dann aber sofort eine neue / angepasste Route in Richtung des Ziels.

Ist für mich als DAU eine super Sache. Hoffentlich habe ich das aus dee Erinnerung heraus richtig beschrieben, bin seit Herbst fast nur auf der Rolle unterwegs.

Kenne auch die von dir genannten Geräte. Trotzdem gefällt der ROX von Woche zu Woche immer besser. 

Darfst die Funktionen nicht 1:1 vergleichen. 

Verloren gehst du mit dem ROX auf gar keinen Fall. Sollte es dennoch einmal passieren melde dich hier im Forum. Wir werden dich mit vereinten Kräften nach Hause navigieren


----------



## Fembria (2. März 2020)

Habe mir gerade noch einmal meine Fahrt von heute angesehen, der Ausfall der Daten belief sich auf 18 sec. Da ich meine Fahrten mit dem ROX und einem anderen Gerät parallel aufzeichne, konnte ich einen Ausfall der Sensoren während der 18 sec ausschließen. Das andere Gerät hatte an der gleichen Stelle ( Zeit ) eine korrekte Aufzeichnung aller Daten.
Denke das update ist schon ok, solange man an weiteren Problemen arbeitet und die beseitigt.


----------



## Rallarros (3. März 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Das mit dem Kopf durch die Wand wird nichts bringen...
> 
> Der ROX meckert bei Abweichungen vom Track ein paar Mal, dann erscheint ein Ausrufezeichen als Zeichen dass du den geplanten Track verlassen hast. Er versucht dich dann im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten wieder auf den Track zu lotsen.
> 
> ...



Dann gibt es gravierende Abweichungen von einem Gerät zum anderen.

Meins hat binnen 1243 km in einem Monat bis jetzt NIE eine Korrektur "in Richtung des Zieles" von alleine vollbringen können,
und dies vor und nach dem Update, sei es mit vorgeplanter Track oder direkt mit einer einzigen Zieleingabe am Gerät.

Wenn man am Tag so 100 bis 120 km zurück legt, erwartet man, daß der Rox 12.0 als Navi sich bewährt.

Mein 10 Jahre altes Garmin Zümo 220, das zwar für Motorrad entworfen wurde,
aber genauso für Fußgänger oder Radfahrer mit all den Weg-Präferenzen  einstellbar ist, macht akribisch genau,
was man von einem Navi erwartet, nämlich in allen Fällen dich tadellos zu lotsen,
egal ob du ihm ab und zu nicht folgst.

Die einzige "Korrektur", die der Rox 12.0 anbietet, ist 100mal auf den Punkt mit Vehemenz zurück zu lotsen, wo man gegen seinen Willen abgewichen ist, also immer rückwärts und NIEMALS vorausschauend, also "mit dem Kopf durch die Wand".

So, ich habe den vollen Tatbestand beschrieben, mehr kann ich nicht.
Und wie immer, das ist kein Standpunkt sondern ein reales Feedback von einem realen User.

Wohlgemerkt, ich benutze nie die Feldwege in der Pampa, aber nur Straßen, Fahrradspuren z.Z. fast nur im Schwarzwald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (3. März 2020)

Rennbootlenker schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren was den Rox stört, muss ja was auf der gleichen frequenz sein oder? Schon vor dem Update hab ich bei mir beobachtet das wenn ich indoor auf der Rolle trainiere gar keine Aussetzer bei irgendwelchen Sensoren sind, aber bei ner outdoor Tour trittfrequenz und herzsensor die sporadischen Sekunden aussetzt.



Frequenz ist 2,4 GHz, dort wo u. a. auch W-LAN u. BLE funken, das ist aber nur der übergeordnete Bereich, der wiederum in schmale Unterfrequenzbänder unterteilt ist. Siehe ISM-Bänder. 





__





						ANT+
					

Mit Bluetooth Low Energy (BLE), ZigBee, WiBree und IEEE 802.15.4 gibt es gleich vier Low-Power-Funktechnologien, die sich durch geringsten Energieverbrauch auszeichnen. Mit ANT+, entwickelt von der ANT+ Alliance, gibt es eine weitere. ANT+ ist eine Erweiterung der ANT-Technik um spezifizierte...




					www.itwissen.info
				








__





						ISM-Band – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. März 2020)

@Rallarros 

Du hast in den Einstellungen unter "Kartenmanagement" schon die Deutschlandkarte aktiviert...oder?

Was hast du unter den Routingoptionen eingestellt?

Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass bei dir die Navigation so anders verläuft.

Wenn hier nicht geholfen werden kann solltest du das Gerät zur Überprüfung einschicken.


----------



## Rallarros (3. März 2020)

Meine aktivierten Karten sind DE, FIN, SE, NO unf F.
Sie sind natürlich die neuesten, aber die Straßen, die ich benutze, sind hundert Jahre alt.

Sie befinden sich im internen Speicher, und wegen dieses Problems hatte ich auch versucht, 
sie mit der Funktion in die 12 Go SD Karte zu verlagern.

Die Navigations-Präferenzen am Rox 12.0 habe ich schon überdeutlich beschrieben.
Mit Komoot wähle ich als Sportart nur "_Rennrad_", so sind die Feldwege ohne Asphalt auch weg.

So, heute fahre ich wieder rauf zur Schwarzwald Hochstraße bis zum Kniebis und runter durch die Zuflucht..
Ich kenne die Straße auswendig.

----
*Übrigens*: mit der Funktion "Ortung", die man zum Beispiel am Domizil einmal aktiviert,
wird sogar die vollständige Adresse MIT Hausnummer in den Favoriten gespeichert.
So wäre der Navi sogar imstande mehr als nur die Straße als Zieleingabe anzubieten.
Im hohen Norden haben oft die Hausnummern 5 Zahlen und die Straßen mit Odonymen sind oft über 10, 20... Kilometer lang,
dann soll mit Google Maps weiter naviguiert werden, was mit dem Garmin nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. März 2020)

Machst mich neugierig. Werde heute Mittag mal versuchen in unserer Gegend eine Route zu planen und mit dem ROX abzufahren.


----------



## Rallarros (3. März 2020)

Ich bin dabei meine heutige 120km Tour zu beenden.
Für die ersten 86km vor meiner ersten Kaffeepause war das GPS Benehmen vom Rox 12.0 schrecklich, wie schon beschrieben.

Und schon beim Start war der Shimano E8000 wieder sofort nicht erkannt, und ich brauchte die größte Mühe, um den Rox 12.0 zur Raison zu bringen.

Auch während der Fahrt stürzte diese Funktion 2 mal ab!!!

Vor dem Update war mindestens diese Funktion 100% stabil.

Übrigens: Rückkehr zur Werkseinstellung habe ich auch vor und nach diesem seelenlosen impotenten Update gemacht. Ohne Effekt.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (3. März 2020)

Rallarros schrieb:


> Meine Antworten im O-Text von Sigma >>>
> 
> 
> _Hallo Rallarros,
> ...



Hallo Rallarros,

vielen Dank für Dein schnelles Feedback  

Zu Punkt 1:
Es ist in der Tat so, dass nach längeren Pause der Kanal für die Sensorsuche geschlossen wird, um die Batterie zu sparen. Es gibt eine einfache Möglichkeiten die Sensorsuche wieder anzustoßen. Im Kurzmenü gibt es den Punkt „Sensor suche“. Einfach auswählen und kurz warten. Der Sensor sollte (wenn er aktiv ist) direkt gefunden werden. Wenn der Sensor gefunden wurde, sollte er während der Fahrt nicht mehr verloren gehen. Sollte dies bei Dir der Fall sein, wäre es super wenn Du uns die entsprechende Aufzeichnung zur Verfügung stellen könntest. Am besten direkt vom ROX 12.0 (.zipslf). Weiter wäre es für uns nützlich zu wissen welches Shimano Display oder welchen Shimano Dongle Du nutzt.

Zu Punkt 2:
Wir würden hier gerne weiterhelfen. Eine nähere Beschreibung der einzelnen Schritte wären hier sehr hilfreich. Wie genau gehst Du vor und was passiert wenn Du „nächstgelegensten Punkt“ auswählst?

Zu Punkt 3:
Welcher Wert wird nach der Kalibrierung angezeigt?

Zu Punkt 4:
Der ROX 12.0 zoomt 150m vor der Abbiegung rein. Das entspricht bei einer Geschwindigkeit von 10m/s (36km/h), 15 Sekunden vorher.

Zu Punkt 5:
Das Verhalten des ROX 12.0 bei Dir ist für uns schwer nachzuvollziehen, da es bei einer Ein-Punkt-Navigation, nicht wie beschrieben ablaufen sollte. Ist es eventuell möglich, dass sich das Verhalten bei einer Mulit-Punkt-Navigation beobachten lies? Hier kann es unter Umständen zu solchen Fällen kommen. Insbesondere, wenn man einen Zwischenpunkt nicht passiert. Dann versucht der ROX 12.0 stumpf diesen Zwischenpunkt zu erreichen. Aber auch hier gibt es Abhilfe. Möchte man einen Punkt nicht passieren, dann kann man diesen Überspringen. Hierzu einfach wieder ins Kurzmenü gehen durch das Menü wischen. Hier gibt es die Option „Nächster Wegpunkt“.

Sollte es sich bei Dir nicht um eine Multi-Punkt-Navigation gehandelt haben, wäre für uns Dein Startort und deine Zieleingabe relevant. Auch die Position an der Du die Strecke verlassen hast. So haben wir die Möglichkeit Deinen Fall nachzustellen.

Das Verhalten eines Tracks ist, wie bereits beschrieben, komplett anders. Hier wird der ROX 12.0 immer versuchen auf den Track zurück zu leiten. Je nach Wegen erst einmal zurück, wo man den Track verlassen hat und irgendwann (abhängig von den Gegebenheiten) nach vorne gerichtet.

Vielen Dank im Voraus und ein schönen Gruß,
Dein SIGMA SPORT Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rallarros (3. März 2020)

Das letzte und zweite Stück meiner heutigen 120km Tour war eine r(h)eine Blamage für das gps Rox 12.0    
Sicherheitshalber hatte ich nur noch mein Domizil als Ziel eingegeben.

Strasbourg, FR, und Kehl, DE, sind Anreinersrädte, die durch den Rhein getrennt sind. Es gibt eine einzige Brücke.

5 Kilometer vor der Brücke lief der Rox 12.0 wieder amok, 
wollte mich nicht über diese einzige Brücke fahren lassen,
und bis vor meiner Haustür in Strasbourg wollte mich dazu zwingen, 
15 Kilometer flußaufwärts mitten in der Pampa eine andere Brücke besteigen zu lassen,
und mir einen Umweg von über 27 Kilometer wieder durch DE schenken.

Der Rox 12.0 ist als Navi eine reine Katastrophe.

Ich glaube, ich werde wieder mein 10 Jahre altes Garmin Zümo 220 für die Reisen weiter benutzen. 
Im hohen Norden sind die Brücken durchaus seltener, 
und wenn man eine verprasst, oder einen Tunnel unter dem Meer,
erhöht sich schnell der Umweg auf 50 oder gar 100 Kilometer mindestens.


----------



## Pops1501 (3. März 2020)

Also ich habe am Wochenende eine Tour am Rande des Schwarzwaldes gemacht, Navigation war 1A.
Auch wenn wir Mal von der Route des rox abgewichen sind und den ausgeschilderten Radwegen gefolgt sind, hat er das kurz darauf gerafft und die Route neu berechnet.

Frage: ist mit dem Update die Lautstärke hoch gegangen? War schon fast unangenehm laut... Cool wäre eine Funktion, dass er bei kurz aufeinander folgenden Anweisungen nur einmal piept, dann schaut man nämlich schon drauf. 
Gerade in der Stadt wird man da teils schon komisch angeschaut.

Ansonsten solides Produkt in meinen Augen


----------



## Resimilchkuh (3. März 2020)

Rallarros schrieb:


> Das letzte und zweite Stück meiner heutigen 120km Tour war eine r(h)eine Blamage für das gps Rox 12.0
> Sicherheitshalber hatte ich nur noch mein Domizil als Ziel eingegeben.
> 
> Strasbourg, FR, und Kehl, DE, sind Anreinersrädte, die durch den Rhein getrennt sind. Es gibt eine einzige Brücke.
> ...



Hast Du ggf. in den Routingoptionen eingestellt, dass er Hauptstraßen vermeiden soll, bzw. denen die geringste Priorität gegeben?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. März 2020)

@Rallarros 

Jetzt schalte mal bitte einen emotionalen Gang zurück. Mit deiner negativen Grundeinstellung wirst du auf Dauer keinen Spaß haben.

Vielleicht ist irgendeine Einstellung so dass er dich nicht navigiert wie du es gerne hättest. Das wäre in der Tat eine Katastrophe da der ROX nichts dafür könnte.

Wäre er so schlecht wie du ihn beschreibst wären schon einige Biker verschollen. Mir ist jedoch kein Fall bekannt.


----------



## Rennbootlenker (3. März 2020)

Rallarros schrieb:


> *Meine Fahr-Präferenzen sind*:
> 
> Straßen >>> in der Mitte
> ungeteerte Wege >>> minimum (da sollte man zusätzlich auf 0 einstellen können)
> ...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. März 2020)

Vielleicht sollte mal eine andere Einstellung probiert werden.


----------



## Scrat (3. März 2020)

@Rallarros Da der ROX auf den OpenStreetMap-Karten basiert (und nicht wie dein Garmin auf gekauften Karten, vermutlich von Navteq (also Garmin hat die Karten gekauft)), ist die Routingqualität je nach dem (in der Regel freiwilligen/ehrenamtlich) Datenerfasser davon abhängig, welche Attribute gesetzt wurden.

Es wird definitiv so sein, dass Du in einem anderen Gebiet oder mit anderen Routingkriterien andere Ergebnisse sehen wirst.

Ich bin im Sommer mit dem letzten Update vor dem aktuellen nach Wacken gefahren. Etwa bis zum Brocken war das Routing mit identischer Einstellung überwiegend über sehr verkehrsarme Straßen, ab etwa dem Brocken bis zur Elbe ging es eigentlich ausschließlich straßenbegleitender Radweg zur Bundesstraße, und ab nördlich der Elbe waren wieder kleine Sträßchen und Wirtschaftswege am Start.
Eben damit erklärbar dass da unterschiedliche Attribute für die gleiche Wegart gesetzt wurden.


----------



## Scrat (3. März 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte mal eine andere Einstellung probiert werden.



Zum ROX oder zum Routing?


----------



## Rallarros (3. März 2020)

Die heutige Episode mit dem Rheinübergang auf einer einzigen Brücke zwischen Kehl und Strasbourg spricht für sich., auch gerade wenn man einzig und allein sein Domizil eingegeben hat.
Meine heutige zweite Etappe war völlig in Ordnung, nur in den letzten Kilometern war sie wahnsinnig.

Die Eingabe des Domizils kann nicht irreführend sein, da ich gestern den Rox 12.0 vor meiner Haustür diesen Ort hatte orten lassen und ihn in den Favoriten hatte speichern lassen.

Da spielen KEINE Einstellungen mit, es gibt nur eine Straße und Brücke zwischen Kehl und Strasbourg.
Also spielt auch kein "_emotionaler Gang_" mit.

Sogar vor meiner Haustür hätte ich dem Rox 12.0 nach wieder nach Kehl, DE, durch die einzige Brücke zurück fahren müssen,
und 15 Kilometer flußaufwärts eine andere Brücke mitten in der Pampa und einen riesigen Umweg nehmen müssen,
um doch wieder vor meiner Haustür zu sein.
Ich glaubte meinen Augen nicht.

Für die unzähligen Bewertungen der vollbrachten Leistungen ist der Rox 12.0 sicher interssant und lustig,
aber mir sind diese Zahlen bei weitem sehr sekundär.
Bei mir ist die Reise wichtig.


----------



## Rallarros (4. März 2020)

*Übrigens*: diese alleinstehende Brücke nehme ich alle zwei Tage in beiden Richtungen seit eh und je.
Heute ist es das erste Mal, daß der Rox 12.0 sie als gesperrte Zone wahrnimmt.

Vielleicht kommt es vom neuen Update.
Einen neuen Fehler mit der plötzlich gewordenen labilen bis einstweilig unmöglichen Konnektion mit dem Shimano E8000 hat es allemal schon als Mitgift gebracht.

Also spielen in diesem Fall keineswegs die Grundeinstellungen des Rox 12.0 und der Fahr-Präferenzen
und auch nicht die Komoot gratis-Karten eine Rolle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. März 2020)

@Scrat 
Beides würde zumindest nicht schaden.

Erinnert mich ein wenig an "Das Navi hat mich jetzt schon zum x-ten mal in den Rhein geschickt. Werde immer wieder nass..."


----------



## Rallarros (4. März 2020)

Bitte beim Tatbestand und sachlich bleiben
und die Antworten vollständig lesen.

Es gibt nur eine einzige Route und Brücke an diesem Ort,
die nächstgelegene befindet sich 15 km südlich oder 25 nördlich.

Bei der einzigen Zieleingabe spielen nicht die beiden sogenannten Einstellungen oder die Gratis-Komoot Karten.

Und NUR seit Inbetriebnahme des neuen Updates wurde mir diese Brücke für die Rückfahrt gesperrt,
mir aber bis vor der Haustür vom Rox 12.0 mit diesen ewigen Piepsern doch zusätzlich aufgezwungen, sie zuückzuüberqueren,
um einen 27 km langen Umweg durch die nördlich  nächstgelegene Brücke zu passieren.

Gestern morgen war diese Brücke für den Rox 12.0 noch nicht gesprengt.

So, ich habe alles haargenau erzählt, 
man erwartet ein aberneues Update vielleicht wieder nach 6 Monaten
 und für die kommenden Tage das "changelog" des Entwicklers.


----------



## ben14 (4. März 2020)

Rallarros schrieb:


> Bitte beim Tatbestand und sachlich bleiben
> und die Antworten vollständig lesen.
> 
> Es gibt nur eine einzige Route und Brücke an diesem Ort,
> ...




Am besten schickst du deinen ROX mal an Sigma. Die werden dein Gerät anschauen und eventuell erklären, was anderst eingestellt werden muss. Oder an was es gelegen hat.
Ist ja schon seltsam, dass das nur bei dir vorkommt. Ich bin super zufrieden mit der Navigation von meinem ROX. Er macht was er soll.


----------



## Scrat (4. März 2020)

Rallarros schrieb:


> Bitte beim Tatbestand und sachlich bleiben
> und die Antworten vollständig lesen.



Das gebe ich gerne zurück 



Rallarros schrieb:


> Bei der einzigen Zieleingabe spielen nicht die beiden sogenannten Einstellungen oder die Gratis-Komoot Karten.



Es sind OSM-Karten, keine Komoot-Karten. Aber genug der Rechthaberei 



Rallarros schrieb:


> Und NUR seit Inbetriebnahme des neuen Updates wurde mir diese Brücke für die Rückfahrt gesperrt,
> mir aber bis vor der Haustür vom Rox 12.0 mit diesen ewigen Piepsern doch zusätzlich aufgezwungen, sie zuückzuüberqueren,
> um einen 27 km langen Umweg durch die nördlich  nächstgelegene Brücke zu passieren.



Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass mit dem Update ein leicht anderes Routingverfahren in die Software kam und deswegen die Brücke jetzt gesperrt wird. Probier doch an der Stelle mal, die Routingeinstellungen für dieses Rad auf die Werkseinstellungen zurückzusetzen, ggf. ist dann die Brücke wieder in der Route drin. Mit Deinen bisherigen Settings hast Du Dich ja auch rangetastet, um die gewünschten Strecken mit der alten Software zu erhalten. Wirklich kann da aber nur @SIGMA-Support etwas dazu sagen.


----------



## Scrat (4. März 2020)

Ich hab gerade mal mit https://www.openstreetmap.org gespielt. Wenn ich Deine Ortsangaben richtig zuordnen kann, ist das Verhalten beim Routing erklärbar. So wie ich das in der Karte sehe gibt es zwischen Kehl und Strasbourg insgesamt 4 Brücken:

Eisenbahn
Straßenbahn
Auto
Fußgänger/Radweg




Wenn man sich jetzt die vorhandenen Radwege auf der Autobrücke anschaut, dann sieht man, dass der "Europäische Radweg Offenburg - Molsheim" in Richtung Strasbourg auf der Kehler Seite für etwa 200m unterbrochen ist (nicht eingetragen). In Richtung Kehl von Strasbourg kommend ist der Weg durchgängig:



Auch der Paneuropa-Radweg Deutschland 1 beginnt am Strasbourger Ufer in Fahrtrichtung Kehl, es gibt aber keinen Eintrag von Kehl in Richtung Straßbourg:



Auf der "Brücke der zwei Ufer" weiter südlich ist der "Radweg zu den Forts" durchgängig eingezeichnet:



Da Du aber die Einstellungen


> *Meine Fahr-Präferenzen sind*:
> 
> 
> Straßen >>> in der Mitte
> ...


gesetzt hast, wird er vom Routing her versuchen, den Radweg auf der Brücke zu vermeiden und schickt Dich deswegen auf die Brücke weiter südlich, die eine _Straßen_-Brücke ist und die einen durchgängigen Radweg (Radweg zu den Forts) hat:


----------



## Rallarros (4. März 2020)

Die tram- und Fahrrad- und Fußgänger-Brücke

ist seit ~~5 Jahren göffnet
seit der Einweihung bis auf die Fahrradspuren davor und danach sehr gut und lückenlos asphaltiert
wurde seit dem Beginn bis auf gestern morgen mit dem Rox 12.0 absolut sofort erkannt, gewählt, und ohne wilde Zwischen-Piepser.

Wie immer geschrieben, ich schildere NUR die Tatsachen mit realem Feedback vom rrealen User.

Mein uraltes Garmin Zümo 220 mit echten offiziellen Karten hat kein Problem.
Und mit einer kleinen Einmalzahlung vor über 10 Jahren werden die Karten auf Lebzeiten 4mal im Jahr
mit einem kompetenten Update aktualisiert, und ich habe NIE eine Rückkehr auf die Werkseinstellungen bewerkstelligen müssen.

Was soll der Rox 12.0 für ein informatisches Gerät sein,
wenn man bei jedem Schreck die Werkseinstellungen wieder einsetzen soll?
Der Rox 12.0 ist doch schon über zwei Jahre alt !!!



Aber, wie geschrieben, wenn es nur diese Brückensperre gegeben hätte.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. März 2020)

Vorschlag:

@Scrat und ich wechseln uns ab und winken dich an der Brücke morgens und abends ein.

Dann speicherst du die gefahrene Strecke als Track und fährst den in Zukunft nach.


----------



## Hans1959 (4. März 2020)

Ich glaub es gibt eh kein Navi was unfehlbar ist,hab da auch schon genug  erlebt.Ich hab letztes Jahr auch mehere lange Touren mit dem Rox gemacht und der hat gut funktioniert.Und eine Karte sollte man sowieso mit haben.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (4. März 2020)

Rallarros schrieb:


> Bitte beim Tatbestand und sachlich bleiben
> und die Antworten vollständig lesen.
> 
> Es gibt nur eine einzige Route und Brücke an diesem Ort,
> ...



Hallo Rallarros,

erst einmal vielen Dank für die weiteren Ausführungen.

Vorab möchten wir erwähnen, dass wir bei diesem Update keinerlei Anpassungen bezüglich der Navigation durchgeführt haben. Daher lässt sich das unterschiedliche Verhalten nicht auf das Update zurückführen.

Eine perfekte Erläuterung, die das Verhalten bei der Navigation erklären könnte, wurde von @Scrat bereits ausführlich aufgeführt! Besser kann man das nicht machen. Vielen Dank hierfür an @Scrat  

Es scheint bei Dir an unterschiedlichen Stellen zu Verhaltensweisen zu kommen, die so nicht sein sollten. Wenn Du möchtest, können wir Dir hier gerne weiterhelfen und aufklären wie es zu den Fällen kommt. Hierzu bräuchten wir nur den Startpunkt, das Ziel und die verwendeten Routingoptionen. Sollte es sich um einen Track handeln, bräuchten wir den Track (als Datei), den Startpunkt und die verwendeten Routingoptionen. Ohne die Angaben, ist es uns nicht möglich gezielt weiterzuhelfen. Wir haben aber auch Verständnis, wenn Du uns diese Details nicht zur Verfügung stellen möchtest (Thema Datenschutz).

Besten Dank im Voraus.

SIGMA SPORT Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stege75 (4. März 2020)

Hallo alle zusammen! Ich lese als Rox12 Nutzer schon einige Zeit interessiert im Forum mit. Danke für die informativen Beiträge! Habe heute das neue Update aufgespielt, seitdem ist auf dem Display neben dem Batteriestatussymbol ein nach unten zeigender Pfeil, der von oben hereinkommt, dann für einige Sekunden stehen bleibt, und danach nach unten verschwindet, zu sehen. Wafür steht der bzw. was möchte der Rox damit sagen? Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## a-x-e-l (4. März 2020)

@Stege75 

Ich denke, dass es der Hinweis für einen lfd. Download ist.


----------



## Rallarros (4. März 2020)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 16411261"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo Rallarros,
> 
> erst einmal vielen Dank für die weiteren Ausführungen.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

wie so oft geschrieben, wurde gestern als zweite Etappe einzig und allein mein Domizil als Zieleingabe eingegeben.

Es ist unmöglich die genauen Stellen der zahlreichen anderen Fälle zu geben,
sei es bei auf Komoot oder direkt am Display die vorgeplanten Tracks oder die einzigen Ziele.
Ich nehme keine Notizen während der Trekking-Touren,
daher is es nun sinnlos die Sache nun mit dem Datenschutz wie Säbel in der Luft zu rasseln.

Was der User @Scrat schilderte ist belanglos,
und mit meinen darauf folgenden Erklärungen über die geographische und urbane Lage in meinem Wohnort sollte es doch genügen,
um die Sachlage klarzustellen.

Übrigens: die Funktion mit dem Kompass zeigt "_élevé_", d.h. stark/gehoben
und wenn ich den Rox 12.0 in der abgebildeten Achterbahn drehe, erscheint ein großer grüner Punkt als Popup,
worauf steht, daß _eine Kalibrierung nicht mehr notwendig ist_.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. März 2020)

Rallarros schrieb:


> Was der User @Scrat schilderte ist belanglos,



Hoffentlich handelt es sich hier nur um ein kleines Übersetzungs-Unglück. 

Vor deinem nächsten Ausbruch bitte 3x vorm Spiegel ganz tief durchatmen. Dann schreiben, übersetzen und 1 Nacht darüber schlafen. Wenn du morgens alles nochmal liest und inhaltlich immer noch damit einverstanden bist: SENDEN.


----------



## Rennbootlenker (4. März 2020)

Manche Menschen  

aber wer nicht will der hat schon.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. März 2020)

Es gibt keine Karten die keine Fehler haben. Selbst die Karten in den Navigationsgeräten prominenter Automobilhersteller sind fehlerbehaftet.

Es gibt Situationen in denen Mitdenken und pragmatisches Handeln angebracht und ausdrücklich erwünscht ist.

Wenn 100 Radler an dieser Brücke stehen und sehen dass man sie problemlos überqueren kann.....99 würden sie überqueren und sich über die 1 Person wundern die wie Rumpelstilzchen auf und ab hüpft und sich über das Navi mit einem lokalen Kartenproblem ärgert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axelito (5. März 2020)

@Gianty Gutes Statement. Wie kann man sich nur so über sein Navi aufregen? Rumpelstilzchen finde ich gut !!


----------



## ben14 (5. März 2020)

Rallarros schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie so oft geschrieben, wurde gestern als zweite Etappe einzig und allein mein Domizil als Zieleingabe eingegeben.
> 
> ...



Diese ominöse Brücke scheint ja in der Nähe deines Wohnortes zu sein. Brauchst du da immer noch ein Navi? 
Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass es ganz sicher nicht am ROX liegt. Sondern den Einstellungen die im ROX gemacht wurden und sich dadurch dieser Umweg ergibt.


----------



## Rallarros (5. März 2020)

Frage: 
um weiter sachlich zu bleiben,
würde ich gerne wissen,
ob die Wahl des sportlichen Profils,
einen Einfluß auf das Naviguieren hat?

Übrigens: das Reboot beim Einschalten ist mit diesem letzten Update nicht weg. 
Passiert immer noch oft.

Fazit: eine Änderung mit diesem letzten Update ist absolut kaum erkennbar,
bis auf die abtstürtzende oder beim Wiedereinschalten ständig fehlende Konnektion mit dem STePS E8000. 
Vorher war es hier zu 100% zuverlässig und stabil.

Ich habe nun alle Seiten vom Anfang an hier gelesen,
und gemerkt, daß alle 2 Kommentare etwas am 12.0 seit zwei Jahren zu bemängeln haben.


----------



## Rallarros (5. März 2020)

ben14 schrieb:


> Diese ominöse Brücke scheint ja in der Nähe deines Wohnortes zu sein. Brauchst du da immer noch ein Navi?
> Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass es ganz sicher nicht am ROX liegt. Sondern den Einstellungen die im ROX gemacht wurden und sich dadurch dieser Umweg ergibt.



Bleiben wir sachlich:
dem Rox 12.0 nach hätte ich einem Umweg von 27 km machen müssen.

Im hohen Norden, wenn man eine Brücke oder einen Tunnel unter dem Meer verpasst,
können sich leicht die Umwege auf 50 oder 100 km oder noch viel mehr verlängern.
Jeder seine Messlatte. Für mich die arktischen Reisen, bis jetzt mit dem bio-Bike.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. März 2020)

Rallarros schrieb:


> Im hohen Norden, wenn man eine Brücke oder einen Tunnel unter dem Meer verpasst,
> können sich leicht die Umwege auf 50 oder 100 km oder noch viel mehr verlängern



Mal ehrlich: 
Einen Tunnel unterm und/oder eine Brücke übers Meer zu verpassen ist schon Champions League. So verpeilt bin nicht mal ich.

Dort wo du dich rumtreibst haben sich offensichtlich bisher nur wenige Menschen mit dem Radl rumgetrieben, geschweige denn jemand hat die Strecken aufgezeichnet und in eine OSM Karte eingepflegt.

Frag notfalls einen alten Mann nach dem Weg. Die sind früher ohne Navi tausende Kilometer gelaufen und haben ihr Ziel gefunden....( kleiner Spaß )


----------



## Rallarros (5. März 2020)

Bitte sachlich bleiben >>> Ganz ehrlich, warum gibt es also beim Rox 12.0 die "aktualisierten" FIN, SE, NO gratis-Karten zu downloaden?

Tatsächlich sind die Sámi (Lappland) durchaus freundliche Leute,
und wenn sie einen Radfahrer von weitem sehen,
winken sie uns zu, und empfangen uns mit offenen Armen,
und sagen auf Skandinavisch (SE, NO), daß mindestens wir keine Lügner und keine Profiteure sind. Echte Kerle eben.

Ja, seit über 10 Jahren reise und trekke ich mit meinem Garmin Zümo 220,
das mit dem Busch&Müller eWerk + Puffer-Akku mit Strom von der Son-Nabendynamo gespeist ist.





Dort, wo ich mich rumtreibe,
gibt es vor jedem Tunnel einen Briefkasten für Radfahrer gefüllt mit Gelb-Westen, und man zieht sie an.
Am Ende des Tunnels gibt es wieder einen Briefkasten, und man stellt wieder die gelbe Weste rein.
Durchaus fahrradfreundlich sind diese Länder, sogar D könnte davon ein Lied singen, geschweige denn von FR.
Vor dem Eingang des Tunnels gibt es sogar einen Pfosten mit einem großen roten Knopf für die Radfahrer.
Man drückt auf den Knopf und am Eingang und am Ausgang des Tunnels, der sehr oft über 10 Kilometer lang ist,
blinkt ein Warnschild für die Auto-Fahrer, worauf steht, daß sie aufpassen müssen, weil eben ein Radfahrer im Tunnel unterwegs ist.

Ja, meine Messlatte ist nur das Abenteuer, und mit den Sigma-Werbungen, glaubt man, daß diese Firma für Abenteuer veranlagt sei.

---------------------

Jetzt wurde maine Frage nicht beantwortet:
verändert sich das Naviguieren, wenn man das einstellbare Sport-Profil verändert, vom eBike zum Rennrad z.B. ?


----------



## bravasx (5. März 2020)

Rallarros schrieb:


> Jetzt wurde maine Frage nicht beantwortet:
> verändert sich das Naviguieren, wenn man das einstellbare Sport-Profil verändert, vom eBike zum Rennrad z.B. ?



Ich denke ja. Ich kenne es von meinen alten Teasi One². Wenn ich das Profil umgestellt habe, wurde anders navigiert. Vielleicht schmeist er ja deswegen die Brücke raus...


----------



## luistrenker72 (5. März 2020)

Ja, das ist der Sinn der Sache. Darum werden bei den Radprofilen in den Routing Optionen die bevorzugten Wege bzw. der Untergrund ausgewählt. Bei einem so erfahrenen Fernradfahrer wie dir, häufen sich natürlich solche Navigationsmissverständnisse. Aber wie Gianty bereits gesagt, es gibt kein perfektes Navigationssystem. Selbst das Navi in meinem Audi das für weit über 2000€ angeboten wird,eitdt mich auch nicht immer logisch zu meinem Ziel.


----------



## Rallarros (5. März 2020)

@bravasx und @luistrenker72

Danke. Endlich konstruktive Antworten.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (5. März 2020)

Rallarros schrieb:


> Frage:
> um weiter sachlich zu bleiben,
> würde ich gerne wissen,
> ob die Wahl des sportlichen Profils,
> einen Einfluß auf das Naviguieren hat?



Ja, dies ist der Fall. Jedes Sportprofil beinhaltet auch die Routingoptionen, welche an seine Bedürfnisse angepasst werden können. Hierzu einfach in die „Einstellungen>Sportprofil“ gehen und bei dem gewünschten Sportprofil die Routingoptionen ändern.



Rallarros schrieb:


> Übrigens: das Reboot beim Einschalten ist mit diesem letzten Update nicht weg.
> Passiert immer noch oft.



Sollte das wirklich der Fall sein, bräuchten wir den gesamten Inhalt vom ROX 12.0. Eventuell sind Daten auf dem ROX 12.0, die das Problem verursachen. Dies können wir aber nur beurteilen, wenn wir die Daten vorliegen haben. Hierzu einfach den ROX 12.0 an den PC / MAC anschließen und alle Ordner (außer Map) kopieren und uns zusenden. Sobald wir die Daten vorliegen haben, werden wir diese analysieren und uns umgehend bei Dir melden.




Rallarros schrieb:


> Fazit: eine Änderung mit diesem letzten Update ist absolut kaum erkennbar,
> bis auf die abtstürtzende oder beim Wiedereinschalten ständig fehlende Konnektion mit dem STePS E8000.
> Vorher war es hier zu 100% zuverlässig und stabil.



Leider ist hier schwer eine Ferndiagnose zu machen, somal bei dem Update keine Änderungen bezüglich des Shimano STEPS gemacht wurden. Wurde eventuell ein Update bei dem Shimano STEPS durchgeführt? Um gezielt weiterhelfen zu können, müssen wir wissen welches Display oder welcher Dongle verwendet wird inkl. der jeweiligen Firmware. Der Motor selbst (E8000) sendet keine Informationen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedro1 (5. März 2020)

also ich habe das Update am Montag aufgespielt, habe dann ohne zu fahren Wischtest gemacht, keine Probleme.
Bin jetzt gerade mal in die Garage gegangen weil es Probleme mit dem Steps geben soll, habe den Steps 8000 eingeschaltet den Rox eingeschaltet gewischt und sofort abgestürtzt.
Alles neu eingegeben nochmal versucht wieder das gleiche.
Dann habe ich erst den Rox eingeschaltet (geht ohne Probleme) anschließend den Steps, Rox stürzt nicht ab koppelt aber den Steps nicht, dann von oben nach unten gewischt, auf Sync. Sensoren, beim ersten mal nichts, beim zweiten Versuch zeigt er den Steps dann an.
Habe es mehrmals ausprobiert hat immer aufs zweite mal geklappt.
Mit der alten Firmware hat er den Steps meistens von selbst gefunden ohne zu syncronisieren.

eins noch, Abstürze mit der alten FW hatte ich sogut wie keine, 1-2  im ganzen letzten Jahr und jetzt gleich 2 direkt hintereinander.


----------



## pedro1 (5. März 2020)

habe es jetzt noch mehrmals probiert,
also erst Steps und dann Rox eingeschaltet und umgekehrt, jetzt ist er nicht mehr abgestürtzt.
Man muß aber jedes mal den Sensor Sync., von selbst findet er ihn nicht mehr.


----------



## Rallarros (5. März 2020)

* 4 Reboot auf einen Schlag !!!*


1) Heute beim Einschalten startete sofort nach dem Erscheinen des Home Bildes ein Reboot um 16h39,
dies ohne daß ich den Bildschirm oder die Knöpfe berührte >>> diese Musik hatte ich sofort sehr kurz nach dem Auspacken aus der Schachtel gelernt.

2) Das erste Bild mit dem roten Hintergrund und der Inschrift kam dann automatisch zum zweiten mal,
aber dann sank der Rox 12.0 von alleine in einen "Tiefschlaf" mit einer dumpfen blauen Hinterbeleuchtung am leeren Bildschirm.

3) Ich wartete 20 Minuten lang bis 17 Uhr und wollte den Rox 12.0 ausschalten. Es blieb ohne Wirkung.

4) Ich mußte dann den Knopf ewig gedruckt halten, bis das Ding sich ausschalte und diese Hinterbeleuchtung verschwand.

5) Beim ersten Wiederbetätigen dieses Boutons erschien der rote Bildschirm sehr kurz
und verschwand sofort und die Hinterbeleuctung kam zurück.

6) Ich hielt ewig diesen Konopf gedrückt bis das Ding sich ausscahltete.

7) Beim zweiten Wiederbetätigen dieses Boutons wachte das Ding wieder auf, und das Home Bild kam und blieb.

8) Ich wartete sehr lang, bevor ich irgendwas am Schirm berührte.

9) Aber bei dem Berühren startete wieder ein ewiges Reboot bis zu dieser Hinterbeleuchtung am leeren Bildschirm.

10) Knopf lange halten bis zum Ausschalten.

11) Beim dritten Wiederbetätigen wachte das Ding richtig auf.


*Noch was*: beim Kontrollieren des Kompass war nun "_faible_" >>> schwach geschrieben, obwohl ich draußen im Garten war.
Gestern stand "_élevé_" >>> stark/hoch
Dann mußte ich wieder Kallibrieren. Wenn man einen sogenannten GPS vor jeder Fahrt neu kallibrieren muß... dann Prost !


Und das sollte ein Update sein, was vor drei Tagen durch die Gurgel kam?
Nein, dieses Update hat alles noch schlimmer gemacht

Meine Kommentare seit gestern addieren sich nun nur zu diesem zweijährigen Leidensweg,
der hier fast alle zwei Kommentare bis jetzt geschildert wurde.

Jetzt ist meine Geduld fast am Ende, mit so was kann man aber nie reisen gehen.

*Zwei Jahre nach Markteinführung sind die Sigma Kunden immer noch Beta-Tester !!!*


----------



## Rallarros (5. März 2020)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 16413461"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Leider ist hier schwer eine Ferndiagnose zu machen, somal bei dem Update keine Änderungen bezüglich des Shimano STEPS gemacht wurden. Wurde eventuell ein Update bei dem Shimano STEPS durchgeführt? Um gezielt weiterhelfen zu können, müssen wir wissen welches Display oder welcher Dongle verwendet wird inkl. der jeweiligen Firmware. Der Motor selbst (E8000) sendet keine Informationen.



Ich habe das Display Shimano SC-E6100, den Motor E8000, den Shimano Akku.
Alles 100% OK, Konnektion mit Handy und der App e-Tube-Project einwandfrei.

Und bis vor diesem sogennaten "_Update_" war die Konnektion mit dem Rox 12.0 immer da, 
ohne daß ich ein abermaliges Syncen betätigen mußte,
und sie bleib, und am nächsten Morgen war es genaus so sorglos.
Und sie stürtzte auch nie während der Fahrt.

Etwas ist an diesem "_Update_" und vom Anfang an an diesem Konzept des Rox 12.0 ist falsch.


----------



## Rennbootlenker (5. März 2020)

Schick doch nunmal bitte sigma die geforderten Dateien und Daten, falls das noch nicht geschehen ist. Sigma sagt ja schon seit 3 Tagen das die genaue Daten brauchen


----------



## a-x-e-l (5. März 2020)

@Rallarros 

Es ist ärgerlich, dass es nicht so tut, wie es soll. Aufregen bringt dich nicht weiter. Du könntest das Gerät oder die Daten
an SIGMA senden.

Alternativ folg. Weg zum Factory Reset. Das hat bei mir gut geholfen. Das Video auf Youtube zeigt die Schritte.
Allerdings sind alle Einstellungen weg und auch die Karten. Das dauert eine Zeit, bis die Einstellungen wieder auf dem Gerät sind, dito die Karten.






Viel Erfolg!

Axel


----------



## Rallarros (5. März 2020)

*                                       Zwei Jahre nach Markteinführung 
                           sind die Sigma Kunden immer noch Beta-Tester !!!*

Wenn man mich gelesen hätte, wüßte man, 
daß ich vor dem Update mehrmals und nach dem Update das Factory Reset gemacht habe.

Ich mache es jetzt noch einmal. Gute Nacht und schlaft recht schön.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. März 2020)

Beschäftigst du auf der Arbeit auch so viele Leute mit deinen Problemen oder wurdest Du schon in ein Häuschen zum Schnitzen von Holzmännchen ausquartiert?

Der SIGMA Service hat dir Hilfe angeboten. Nimm sie bitte an damit du mit dem ROX Frieden schließen kannst.

P.S. Deine Schriftgröße hat sich verstellt und die Taste für das Ausrufezeichen hängt.


----------



## a-x-e-l (5. März 2020)

Rallarros schrieb:


> *                                       Zwei Jahre nach Markteinführung
> sind die Sigma Kunden immer noch Beta-Tester !!!*
> 
> Wenn man mich gelesen hätte, wüßte man,
> ...



Ja, ein wenig Beta Tester sind wir noch....

Ich habe alles gelesen, nicht alles verstanden und war nicht sicher, ob du den Factory Reset wie im Video gemacht hast oder
das "Werkseinstellungen" über das Menü vom ROX.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodypilot (5. März 2020)

Rallarros schrieb:


> *                                       Zwei Jahre nach Markteinführung
> sind die Sigma Kunden immer noch Beta-Tester !!!*
> 
> Wenn man mich gelesen hätte, wüßte man,
> ...



@Rallarros; Ob es nach mehrere Factory Resets noch etws bringt weiss Ich nicht genau aber mann kann's auch erst mit einen "Wipe cache partition" (sehe die von Axel verlinkte Video) versuchen. Dabei bleiben Daten, Karten und Einstellungen behalten, hat bei mir aber bei etliche Probleme (Reboot nach wischen, kein GPS empfang, etc.) gut geholfen. Wipe Cache Partition wird bei Android Smartphones nach grossere Updates sogar empfohlen um zu verhindern das Überreste des alten Firmware/Software zurück bleiben und vor Probleme sorgen. Den Rox 12.0 ist ja bekanntlich auf Android basiert.
Wenn's nicht hilft schadet es zumindest nicht...


----------



## a-x-e-l (5. März 2020)

@bodypilot  

Evtl. könnte der Sigma Support hierzu noch weitere, konkrete Tipps geben.


----------



## Rallarros (5. März 2020)

@bodypilot und @a-x-e-l
Danke für eure konstruktive Antwort.

Ich spiele mit der Informatik seit 1992, dann hatte ich auch schon vor 4 Wochen auch zuerst das Wipe Cache gemacht. Ohne Verbesserung.
Und es ist mein sechstes Navi im Leben, TomTom und dieses Garmin Zümo 220 für das bio-Bike.
Alle funktionnierten einwandfrei und vom Anfang an und ohne diese Schikanen oder aufgezungenen Factory Resets
und blieben stabil.
Und ich weiß nicht einmal ob es für diese Gerät ein "Support" gibt !

----------------------------------------------

So, nun habe ich das 5. Factory Reset binnen 5 Wochen seit dem Erwerb gemacht,
um die sogenannten "_Problemchen_" bis jetzt erfolglos zu beheben.

Ob das hilft?

Ich habe aber eben gemerkt, daß all die geleisteten Performance, also 1407 Kilometer in 5 Wochen,
die im Sigma Cloud sich befinden, vom Rox 12.0 verschwunden sind.

Kann man diese herunterladen?
Auf dem Sigma Cloud ist diese Funktion anscheinend gesperrt oder erscheint als untastbare Grauzone,
obwohl der Rox 12.0 ordentlich mit dem USB angeschlossen und dort oben anerkannt ist.
Der Name Rox 12.0 steht dort im Cloud auf grün.


----------



## ShawnHast (5. März 2020)

Bevor Ihr euch noch weiter in die Haare kriegt, werfe ich mal eine neue Frage in den Raum. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das gesamte Höhenprofil einer zu folgenden Strecke unterhalb der Karte anzuzeigen. Die gröbste Skalierung scheint leider nur 15 km zu sein, was für mich bei langen Ausfahrten unzureichend ist. Nicht umsonst kleben sich bei Radveranstaltungen viele Teilnehmer das ausgedrückte Höhenprofil auf das Oberrohr. Des Weiteren habe ich das Problem, dass die Skalierung der y-Achse sehr sonderbar von Sigma festgelegt worden ist. Selbst im hügeligen Terrain ist das Höhenprofil sehr flach. Ich würde hier (ähnlich zum Garmin 820) empfehlen, die Skalierung der x- und y-Achse zu entkoppeln.


----------



## Rallarros (6. März 2020)

*Noch was, um 100% sachlich zu bleiben:*
als ich gestern den Rox 12.0 nach dem 5. Factory Reset in seinem Leben
mit dem USB am PC angeschlossen hatte, um ihn mit dem Sigma Cloud kommunizieren zu lassen,
blockierte nach 5 Minuten mein Bitdefender mit der Warnung, daß ein Ransomware mit von der Partie war.

Ich erklärte dann dem Bitdefender, daß er hier eine Ausnahme einräumen soll. Aber es blieb wie oben beschrieben, wirkunslos.

Man hat doch hier gelesen, daß dieses sogenannte "_Update_" 
vorwiegend mit dem Sigma Cloud zu tun hatte haben sollen und nicht mit dem Rox 12.0.
Ich glaube eher, daß nach diesem überwiegend sehr langen Warten auf ein Update,
wie man hier seit 9 Monaten liest, die Firma ihrer Aufgabe nicht gewachsen ist.

Wir sind auf das "_Changelog_" sehr gespannt.


----------



## Landbewohner (6. März 2020)

Also ich bin seit dem Update mehr als zufrieden !
Wieso schickst dein Teil nicht einfach zu Sigma und wenn es immer noch nicht klappt einfach ein Anderes
Modell eines anderen Herstellers kaufen und glücklich werden !
Oder einfach ein Autonavi für deine Zwecke 

Und wegen Bit defender würd ich bei deinem Pc mal schaun,
ich hab defender auf 2 Pc und Lappy und der Rox läuft klaglos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennbootlenker (6. März 2020)

Landbewohner schrieb:


> Wieso schickst dein Teil nicht einfach zu Sigma und wenn es immer noch nicht klappt einfach ein Anderes
> Modell eines anderen Herstellers kaufen und glücklich werden !




Weil man dann, wie Gianty schon schrieb nichtmehr soviele leute damit beschäftigen kann.


----------



## Bike_N_D (6. März 2020)

ShawnHast schrieb:


> Bevor Ihr euch noch weiter in die Haare kriegt, werfe ich mal eine neue Frage in den Raum. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das gesamte Höhenprofil einer zu folgenden Strecke unterhalb der Karte anzuzeigen. Die gröbste Skalierung scheint leider nur 15 km zu sein, was für mich bei langen Ausfahrten unzureichend ist. Nicht umsonst kleben sich bei Radveranstaltungen viele Teilnehmer das ausgedrückte Höhenprofil auf das Oberrohr. Des Weiteren habe ich das Problem, dass die Skalierung der y-Achse sehr sonderbar von Sigma festgelegt worden ist. Selbst im hügeligen Terrain ist das Höhenprofil sehr flach. Ich würde hier (ähnlich zum Garmin 820) empfehlen, die Skalierung der x- und y-Achse zu entkoppeln.


Hallo ShawnHast,

ich habe auf meinem Rox12 auch etwas experimentiert mit dem Höhenprofil, siehe Bild 1.
Wenn du das Datenfeld dann antippst, bekommst du die Möglichkeit, die Ansicht zu Zoomen, Bild 2.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (6. März 2020)

pedro1 schrieb:


> habe es jetzt noch mehrmals probiert,
> also erst Steps und dann Rox eingeschaltet und umgekehrt, jetzt ist er nicht mehr abgestürtzt.
> Man muß aber jedes mal den Sensor Sync., von selbst findet er ihn nicht mehr.



Vielen Dank für die genaue Beschreibung.
Wir haben dabei die Schritte, wie von Dir beschrieben, nachgestellt. Das Display SC-6100 konnte ohne Probleme verbunden werden. Es kann manchmal ein paar Sekunden dauern. Dies hängt davon ab wie viele Sensoren verbunden sind. Um sicherzustellen, dass die Gegebenheiten die gleichen sind, könntest Du prüfen welche Firmware Dein Display hat? Wir haben die Version 4.0.8 in Verwendung. Auch die Reihenfolge des Einschaltens, hatte keine Auswirkung. Falls es weiterhin zu Problemen bei der Verbindung zum Shimano STEPS geben sollte, wäre ein kurzes Video sehr hilfreich. Verwendest Du auch das Display SC-6100? Wenn nicht welches Display oder welchen Dongle verwendest Du?

Besten Dank für die Infos und viele Grüße,
Dein SIGMA SPOR Team


----------



## pedro1 (6. März 2020)

ich habe das SC 7000 mit neuester Firmware


----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. März 2020)

Rallarros schrieb:


> ...wie man hier seit 9 Monaten liest, die Firma ihrer Aufgabe nicht gewachsen



Um sachlich zu bleiben: Du hattest 9 Monate Zeit um dich dort zu bewerben. Radel mal nach Neustadt und zeig was in Dir steckt.

100% sachlich: Der ROX kennt den Weg ...


----------



## Scrat (6. März 2020)

Ich darf Gianty mal ergänzen: @Rallarros https://www.sigmasport.com/de/image...nanzeige-A4-Produkttester_2020-DE-01-2020.pdf


----------



## ShawnHast (6. März 2020)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Hallo ShawnHast,
> 
> ich habe auf meinem Rox12 auch etwas experimentiert mit dem Höhenprofil, siehe Bild 1.
> Wenn du das Datenfeld dann antippst, bekommst du die Möglichkeit, die Ansicht zu Zoomen, Bild 2.
> ...



Auf diese Zoommöglichkeit hatte ich mich bezogen. Das Verhältnis aus Höhe und Wegstrecke kann leider nicht verändert werden, was oftmals zu flachen Linien führt. Das Diagramm bietet in der Vertikalen doch genügend Platz, um die Welligkeit der Strecke anzuzeigen.

Verfügbare Zoomstufen:
Höhe / Wegstrecke
25m / 0.25km
50m / 0.5km
100m / 1km
200m / 2km
500m / 5km

Es würde viel mehr Sinn machen, aus dem geladenen Track den maximalen Höhenunterschied festzustellen und anschließend die Höhenskalierung anzupassen. Zusätzlich könnte man noch eine Zoomstufe einführen, welche die komplette Tracklänge darstellt (momentan sind es maximal 20 km).


----------



## SIGMA-Support (6. März 2020)

pedro1 schrieb:


> ich habe das SC 7000 mit neuester Firmware



Hallo pedro1,

vielen Dank für die Info. Wir haben jetzt nochmals auch das Display SC-E 7000 (Softwareversion 4.0.6) getestet. Egal ob der ROX 12.0 neu eingeschaltet wurde oder aus dem Standby kommt, er konnte sich immer auf das Display verbinden. Manchmal dauert es 2-3 Sekunden, aber dann sollten alle Werte korrekt angezeigt werden. 
Sollte es weiterhin Probleme mit der automatischen Verbindung geben, gib uns bitte Bescheid. Tritt das Problem auch bei anderen Sensoren auf? 

Besten Dank für die Infos und viele Grüße,
Dein SIGMA SPORT Team


----------



## a-x-e-l (6. März 2020)

@SIGMA-Support 

Welche Erkenntnisse gibt es bei euch bzgl. Problemen nach Updates? Und bzgl. des weiter oben angesprochene Themas mit Factory Reset bzw. Wipe Cache Partition  als erfolgreichen Weg?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. März 2020)

Scrat schrieb:


> Ich darf Gianty mal ergänzen: @Rallarros https://www.sigmasport.com/de/image...nanzeige-A4-Produkttester_2020-DE-01-2020.pdf



Es gibt auch oft sog. "Freie Feldtester"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greatdisaster (6. März 2020)

Ich hatte bei der alten Software Version das Problem, das die Verbindung z.b. zu einem von 3 Sensoren nach einer Verpfelgungspause weg war und nicht wiederherstellbar war (Sync Sensoren) und auch gar keine Sensoren mehr angezeigt wurden im Verbindungsmenü (Einstellungen/Sensoren Verbinden/Suche alle) obwohl noch eine Verbindung zu einem oder zwei Sensoren bestand.
Zu beheben ist das jedesmal nur durch einen Reboot und das lässt auf einen teilweisen Absturz des Ant+ Treibers schließen.

Kennt jemand das Problem und ob das durch die neue Software Version gefixt wurde ?


----------



## SIGMA-Support (6. März 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support
> 
> Welche Erkenntnisse gibt es bei euch bzgl. Problemen nach Updates? Und bzgl. des weiter oben angesprochene Themas mit Factory Reset bzw. Wipe Cache Partition  als erfolgreichen Weg?



Hallo a-x-e-l,

Leider ist eine pauschale Aussage schwer möglich. Im Normalfall ist ein Factory Reset oder Wipe Cache Partition aus Systemsicht nicht nötig, da die Änderungen am Grundsystem meist minimal sind. Was eine Bewertung allerdings unmöglich macht ist, dass jeder ROX 12.0 unterschiedlichste Daten und auch Datenmengen gespeichert hat. Hinzu kommt, dass bei einem offenen System der Nutzer beliebige Daten auf den Speicher ablegen kann. Dies kann unter Umständen (muss aber nicht) zu Problemen führen, die sich eventuell auch erst nach einem Update zeigen. Solche Fälle können wir aber nur bewerten, wenn wir auch das Gerät bei uns vorliegen hatten.

Wie einige Nutzer bereits angemerkt haben, ist die Stabilität nochmals verbessert worden. Sollte es dennoch zu einem "Fehlverhalten" kommen, kann man als erstes "Wipe Cache Partition" ausführen, da es keinen Schaden anrichtet und im Zweifel das System wieder "säubert" (wurde hier ja bereits korrekt erwähnt).

Sollte das System mal nicht durchstarten, kann ein mehrmaliges Neu-Starten auch Abhilfe schaffen. Wenn selbst das nicht helfen sollte, können wir nur empfehlen uns zu kontaktieren, um bei diesen speziellen Fällen weiterhelfen zu können.

Bezüglich der Erfahrungswerte, können wir noch folgende Tipps geben.

1. Wenn Windows ein "Problem" mit dem Laufwerk feststellt, dann bitte die Laufwerksprüfung von Windows durchführen.
Dies kann unter Umständen auch Probleme erst gar nicht auftauchen lassen. 

2. Laufwerk IMMER sicher entfernen.
Nur so kann sichergestellt werden, dass nicht gerade noch ein Lese- oder/und Schreibprozess in Gange ist. 

3. Den Speicher vom ROX 12.0 leeren
Wie auch bei anderen Geräten wie z. B. Laptop, PC, Handy usw. ist es sinnvoll ab und zu "aufzuräumen". Daten die man nicht mehr braucht, z. B. Aktivitäten die älter als 1 oder 2 Jahre sind, löschen um sein System "sauber" zu halten. 

Ich hoffe wir konnten Dir damit ein paar hilfreiche Tipps geben,
Dein SIGMA SPORT Team


----------



## Rallarros (6. März 2020)

Im englischen Forum www.rainmaker.com liest man zwei neue Kommentare nach diesem Update,
die wie meine eigenen Erfahrung im Einklang stehen, und genauso sachlich sind >>>

 #516
I’ve ridden a few long rides now with the new software, so far it has been rock solid. I’ve suffered some reboots and temporary signal loss from my sensors in the past, haven’t seen that happening anymore with the new firmware.
Seems to me it is mainly a bugfix release as I haven’t seen any new features (haven’t really searched for them though). Happy with the stability, but is seems to me that further development of the Rox 12.0 is slowly coming to a hold. Too bad as the device seems to have a lot more potential.


 #517
Much the same feelings here. It does seem a lot more stable. Apart from the new splash screen on startup and the removal of GPSies I’ve not seen anything else new. I do hope development continues, to add further functionality and to improve/refine the UI and UX.
As the Rox 12 is a couple of years old now, I wonder about the lifespan of the hardware and whether a successor is under development.


----------



## a-x-e-l (6. März 2020)

@SIGMA-Support  Danke!

Wg. Aufräumen: Wenn ich die Aktivitäten auf dem ROX lösche, was ich noch nicht gemacht habe, bleiben die Daten im Data Center erhalten oder werden durch die Synchronisation auch diese Aktivitäten gelöscht?


----------



## a-x-e-l (6. März 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Es gibt auch oft sog. "Freie Feldtester"



...und dann gibt es noch öfter sog. unfreiwillige Feldtester.....


----------



## Resimilchkuh (6. März 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support  Danke!
> 
> Wg. Aufräumen: Wenn ich die Aktivitäten auf dem ROX lösche, was ich noch nicht gemacht habe, bleiben die Daten im Data Center erhalten oder werden durch die Synchronisation auch diese Aktivitäten gelöscht?


Was Du ins Datacenter importiert hast bleibt da auch. Kannst ja auch von aus den Roy entrümpeln.


----------



## Rennbootlenker (6. März 2020)

Rallarros schrieb:


> Im englischen Forum www.rainmaker.com liest man zwei neue Kommentare nach diesem Update,
> die wie meine eigenen Erfahrung im Einklang stehen, und genauso sachlich sind >>>
> 
> #516
> ...



die beiden schreiben aber das er stabiler läuft und das die sonst keine neuen Funktionen feststellen konnten.

so wie ich das verstanden habe macht dein ROX dir aber nur Probleme.


----------



## Rallarros (6. März 2020)

Hier ist der Beweis, daß sich das Sigma Cloud wie ein Ransomware benommen hat,
als ich den Rox 12.0 mit dem USB angeschlossen hatte,
und daß ich eine Ausnahme dafür hatte einräumen müssen.

Es war das erste Mal, daß ich den Rox 12.0 mit USB angeschlossen hatte,
und davor lief das Sigma Cloud Center 100% einwandfrei und ich fand all die gesammelten Daten interessant und lustig.

Seit ich ein PC habe, also 1992, bin ich nie von einem Ransomware heimgesucht worden,
was beweist, daß Sigma noch nicht das Cloud in Griff hat
und das sogenannte "_Update_" schon in dieser Beziehung wirkunsglos ist.

Aber sogar mit meinem eingeräumten opting-out für das Sigma Cloud durch Bitdefender,
kann ich auf das Rox 12.0 meine schon geleisteten Performances nicht herunterladen,
was eine Beeinträchtigung der Funktionen dieses Geräts bedeutet.

Meine bisherigen Leistungen sind mit dem abermaligen Factory Reset seit einem Monat vom Rox 12.0 verschwunden,
und eins der Standbeine dieses Geräts ist wohl sich mit den eigenen Leistungen zu brüsten.

Erklärung des Scans mit Höflichkeitsübersetzung:
_Applications exclues_ >>> Ausgenommene Anwendungen ( <<< natürlich vom Schutz des Bitdefender)
Wie man sieht gibt es einzig und alleine das Sigma Cloud Center in dieser Liste.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. März 2020)

Der Herr ging in die Wüste und weinte bitterlich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (6. März 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Der Herr ging in die Wüste und weinte bitterlich....


War das nicht "Und Petrus ging hinaus und weinte bitterlich" ?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. März 2020)

Ja, aber so weit wollte ich jetzt nicht gehen..den namentlich auch noch mit reinzuziehen.


----------



## Rallarros (6. März 2020)

Das US Forum >>>
ist genauso sachlich und hält genauso kein Blatt vor dem Mund bei den Feststellungen >>>








						SIGMA ROX 12.0 Sport Cycling GPS In-Depth Review
					

I can hear you already: What the fudge is the SIGMA ROX? But here, let me make it simple for you: This is the most complete cycling computer to challenge Garmin’s higher end mapping devices yet. End of story. Of




					www.dcrainmaker.com
				




Man liest heute abend weiter folgendes >>>

"#_518
Daniel, you indicated the much-delayed update would be “worth the wait” suggesting it was an important update. I join the chorus which is asking what was significant about this release. I’m not seeing it. What are we missing?
All this feeds my increasing disappointment with Sigma — abandoning the U.S. market and avoiding further meaningful development of the ROX12.
You’ll say otherwise no doubt, but I’m asking you for a credible response. No response would be preferred to one that contains more sizzle than steak_."

--------

Übrigens: ein Reboot gibt es nun fast jedesmal beim Einschalten. Vor dem Update war doch der Rox 12.0 braver.


----------



## ShawnHast (6. März 2020)

.


----------



## Rallarros (6. März 2020)

Nun kam auf diesem US Forum eben das offizielle comingout von Sigma.
Das Battery Management System vom Rox 12.0 wurde lediglich revidiert,
und sie sind noch stolz darauf.
Was anderes gibt es nicht zu melden.


----------



## a-x-e-l (7. März 2020)

Rallarros schrieb:


> Übrigens: ein Reboot gibt es nun fast jedesmal beim Einschalten. Vor dem Update war doch der Rox 12.0 braver.



Sag mal, hast du noch eine Speicherkarte im ROX?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sadwick (7. März 2020)

Das ist doch Comedy hier, oder?! 
Der Rallarros quetscht unentwegt über Fehler, die sonst keiner hat. Hilfsangebote vom Support werden wegen Datenschutz ignoriert und zur "Bestätigung" seiner Probleme zitiert er englische Beiträge, die keine Probleme aufweisen. 
Zwar nicht mein Sinn für Humor, aber auch da gehen ja die Geschmäcker auseinander


----------



## a-x-e-l (7. März 2020)

@Sadwick  Nu ja, die Beiträge sind irgendwie in einem anderen Schreibstil verfasst, als wir es gewohnt sind, mit viel Emotionen/Frust. Grundsätzlich war Rallarros ja zufrieden, so lese ich das raus, bis das letzte Update wohl Probleme verursacht hat, die für uns nicht nachvollziehbar sind. 

Evtl. braucht er noch Zeit, bis er sich durchringt, das Gerät an Sigma zu senden.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. März 2020)

Er ist doch im Nu nach Neustadt geradelt um das Teil prüfen zu lassen.


----------



## Rallarros (7. März 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> @Sadwick  Nu ja, die Beiträge sind irgendwie in einem anderen Schreibstil verfasst, als wir es gewohnt sind, mit viel Emotionen/Frust. Grundsätzlich war Rallarros ja zufrieden, so lese ich das raus, bis das letzte Update wohl Probleme verursacht hat, die für uns nicht nachvollziehbar sind.
> 
> Evtl. braucht er noch Zeit, bis er sich durchringt, das Gerät an Sigma zu senden.



Wenn man lesen würde, was hier geschrieben wird.

Nein, ich schrieb vom Anfang an, daß der Rox 12.0 sich nicht selbst zu helfen weiß, 
wenn man, weil man die Region kennt, anders abbiegt, 
als er es empfiehlt, und dies genauso bei auf Komoot vorgeplanten Tracks oder einfacher bei einer einzigen Zieleingabe direkt am Display, 
und das alles seit der Inbetriebnahme vor ~~ 5 Wochen oder seit dem neuesten "Update", 
das sich sowieso lediglich um das "backend" offoziell gekümmert hat.

Das "changelog" ist kurioserweise immer noch nicht von Sigma veröffentlicht worden,
obwohl die Seite im Sigma Portal seit gestern anders organisiert wurde. Verzwickter in der Tat.

-------

Heute, bei meiner 120 km Tour waren die Amokläufe wieder zahlreich, 
und ich hätte öfters große echte Kreise drehen sollen, also nicht um ein Haus,
weil der Rox 12.0 die guten und kürzeren Radwege oder Straßen nicht angenommen hatte. 
Ich benutze nie Feld- oder Forstwege ohne Belag.

Wie ich auch schon schrieb, habe ich eine 12 Go SD Karte, aber ich benutze sie nicht,
weil das interne Memory noch sehr viel Platz hat.

Weil ich in diesem kurzen Zeitraum 5 male ein Factory Reset gemacht habe,
gibt es auch keine gespeicherte Überbleisel von vorigen Fehlverfahren des Rox 12.0.
Man kann nur meine Fingerabdrücke überprüfen.

Wie man liest, nur sachliche und vollständige  Informationen, wie immer.
Da gibt es nichts zu interpretieren nach seinem eigenen Gutdünken.

Eine Frage bleibt unter anderen ofen: kann man wieder die im Sigma Cloud Center die bis jetzt geleisteten Aktivitäten wieder auf den Rox 12.0 runterladen,
die mit dem Factory Reset natürlich auch vom Rox 12.0 gestrichen wurden?


----------



## Landbewohner (7. März 2020)

@Rallarros:
Schön langsam glaub ich du trollst hier !
Schreibst immer das gleiche, keiner will es mehr hören


----------



## der_marv (7. März 2020)

@Rallarros 

Lieber Rallarros, 

wir heißen hier jeden Interessierten und Leidensgenossen willkommen um uns gegenseitig zu helfen oder Hilfe von Sigma zu erhalten. 

Du fährst scheinbar sehr sehr viel mit deinem Bike und benötigst einen zuverlässigen Radcomputer, verständlich und jeder hat versucht zu helfen. 

Leider kommen wir so nicht weiter. 

Also, warum schickst du das Gerät nicht zurück, falls es noch geht?
Warum verkaufst du es nicht?
Oder warum schickst du es nicht endlich zu Sigma um es reparieren zu lassen? 

Die Sigma-Jungs kennen nun alle deine Probleme, jetzt benötigen die aber Daten oder besser noch dein Gerät. 

Gruss


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. März 2020)

@Rallarros 

Entferne die SD Karte und probier es dann nochmal.


----------



## jojo_ab (7. März 2020)

Jetzt habe ich das Update seit ein paar Tagen drauf und schreibe mal meine Eindrücke zusammen. Ich nutze den Rox normal mit meinem Indoor Setup nicht, bin aber neugierig und wollte heute mal testen.

Was mir aktuell gefällt: ?

Es gibt ein Update für den Rox
Der Kundensupport ist hier im Forum wieder aktiv
Der Rox läuft stabiler (Einschalten und danach Touchbedienung funktioniert.... ABER, siehe unten)
Der Rox hat sofort die Sensoren meines Smart Trainers erkannt (Elite Suito)
Sync des Rox mit Sigma-Cloud und Datacenter auf dem Mac funktioniert (... hier auch ein ABER unten)

Was mir nicht gefällt: ?‍♂️

Der Rox macht manchmal (seltener als vor Update) einen Reboot, wenn man ihn einschaltet und gleich per Touch bedient. Getestet in den letzten Tagen, indem ich ihn nebenbei ein paar mal ein/aus geschaltet habe. Das Problem ist also nur teilweise behoben, aber nicht gelöst.
Der Rox hat meinen Pulssensor über Bluetooth nicht erkannt. Diesen nutze ich nur Indoor, mein Sigma Pulssensor mit ANT+ funktioniert. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass der Pulsmesser mit dem Mac über Bluetooth verbunden ist. Ich habe nicht weiter rumprobiert. Weiß jemand, ob bei Bluetooth Sensoren nur eine 1:1 Verbindung geht und der Rox unschuldig ist?
Der Rox zeigt bei der aufgezeichneten Geschwindigkeit totalen Quatsch an, ich bin angeblich zwischen 200 und 1476 km/h gefahren (GPS war aus). Rouvy zeigt mir realistische 72 km/h an. Leistung, Trittfrequenz usw. weicht nur minimal zwischen Rox und Rouvy ab.
Datacenter auf dem iPad synchronisiert die Aktivität wieder mal nicht
Was ich überhaupt nicht verstehe:
Das Update ermöglicht jetzt z.B. das Laden mit 1,5A. ?‍♂️ Ich bin ja hier schon länger aktiv, aber kann mich beim besten Willen nicht daran erinnern, dass nach schnellerem Laden gefragt wurde, auch bei DC Rainmaker nicht. Wirklich innovativ ist es auch nicht. Stattdessen werden in vielen Posts immer wieder die gleichen Probleme beschrieben. Auf mich wirkt es so, als ob die Prioritäten nicht auf das gesetzt werden, was die Kunden wirklich benötigen. Erinnert mich irgendwie an Nokia, Kodak, Blackberry usw... Ich würde mir wünschen, dass die Sigma  Software-Entwickler an den richtigen Themen arbeiten.

Mein bisheriges Fazit: Das Update war ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, aber es muss jetzt auch weiter gehen d.h. das nächste Update darf nicht wieder so lange auf sich warten lassen.

@SIGMA-Support
Habt ihr Lösungen für die Punkte 1-4?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. März 2020)

Nutze den ROX über den ganzen Winter an der TACX Neo.


Reboot Indoor nie.
Puls über GARMIN Pulsgurt immer zuverlässig
Geschwindigkeit wurde nicht angezeigt ( hab gerade nachgesehen. Sensoren neu verbunden. Läuft jetzt )
Synchronisationsprobleme mit dem iPad sind bekannt, SIGMA arbeitet an der Behebung. Heute wurde alles synchronisiert.

Outdoor finde ich die Funktion „Draw my Route„ Klasse


----------



## Bike_N_D (7. März 2020)

jojo_ab schrieb:


> Der Rox zeigt bei der aufgezeichneten Geschwindigkeit totalen Quatsch an, ich bin angeblich zwischen 200 und 1476 km/h gefahren (GPS war aus). Rouvy zeigt mir realistische 72 km/h an. Leistung, Trittfrequenz usw. weicht nur minimal zwischen Rox und Rouvy ab.


Hallöchen, 
das Problem mit der Geschwindigkeit bei Indoortraining hatte ich auch, schau mal hier das Video an, vielleicht hilft das.
Ich habe einen Elite Rampa Smarttrainer, hatte auch erst utopische Werte in der Geschwindigkeit, habe meinen Radumfang dann manuell auf 2036mm geändert (trainiere auf 27,5" Rad). So in etwa kommt das dann auch hin. Ich verwende allerdings für den Rox12 zum Smarttrainer extra noch meinen Cadence- und Geschwindigkeitssensor an dem Rad. Ich trainiere in Zwift, da wird aber nur der Trainer (Leistung) und Cadence verwertet, die Geschwindigkeit nutze ich nur für den Rox12 (statistikhalber im Datacenter)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (8. März 2020)

jojo_ab schrieb:


> Der Rox hat meinen Pulssensor über Bluetooth nicht erkannt. Diesen nutze ich nur Indoor, mein Sigma Pulssensor mit ANT+ funktioniert. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass der Pulsmesser mit dem Mac über Bluetooth verbunden ist. Ich habe nicht weiter rumprobiert. Weiß jemand, ob bei Bluetooth Sensoren nur eine 1:1 Verbindung geht und der Rox unschuldig ist?





Pulssensoren werden m. W. NUR über ANT+ gekoppelt. ROX ist unschuldig.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. März 2020)

Heute das erste Mal seit dem Update draußen gefahren. Der ROX war unauffällig und hat das getan was ich von ihm erwarte.

Von zuhause aus einen Track gestartet, unterwegs die Vorgabe an einigen Stellen ignoriert und anders gefahren. Er meckert ein paar Mal ( was er auch soll ), dann erscheint das bekannte Ausrufezeichen als Hinweis dass der ursprüngliche Track verlassen wurde. Er hat mich danach wieder auf den Track geführt. Auch das hat super funktioniert.

Unterwegs wurde es mir zeitlich zu lang um den Track fertig zu fahren. Habe mich dann nach Hause navigieren lassen. Auch dann zwischendurch die Route anders gewählt. Er hatte die neue Route sehr schnell berechnet.

Gerade die Einfachheit und Flexibilität machen für mich die Stärke des ROX aus. Habe/hatte auch einige Geräte eines Mitbewerbers aber die Kartendarstellung des ROX ist für mich als Halbblinder sehr gut. Selbst komplexe Abbiegesituationen erkenne ich viel besser als auf den anderen Navis.

Wenn ich heute mit Gewalt etwas Negatives bzgl. des ROX berichten müsste - es gibt nichts. Ganz im Gegenteil. Er gefällt mir von Tour zu Tour besser.

Keine Ausfälle der Sensoren, die Verbindung mit der STAGES Kurbel war stets stabil.

P.S. Synchronisation mit dem iPad hat auch geklappt. Laden ging super schnell


----------



## Rallarros (8. März 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> @Rallarros
> 
> Entferne die SD Karte und probier es dann nochmal.



Bitte sachlich bleiben.

Die 12 Go SD Karte ist

nagelneu,
zu 100% leer
bleibt unbenutzt
wurde vor dem Einstecken von mir nochmals formatiert.
Übrigens: seit der m sogenannten backend "Update" sind die Funktionen beim Berühren sehr sehr träge geworden.

Beim Einschalten kommt das Reboot immer vor,
wenn man nach einem vernünftigen Abwarten das Screen berührt.

Ich habe wieder von vorn das ganze Thread durchgelsen, 
alle zwei Kommentare nur Beschwerde und die obligatorisch dazugehörde Empfehlung, das Ding an Sigma zu senden.
 Ich bin hier seit einer Woche, das Thread ist über zwei Jahre alt. Ein Stück Literatur.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. März 2020)

ShawnHast schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das gesamte Höhenprofil einer zu folgenden Strecke unterhalb der Karte anzuzeigen. Die gröbste Skalierung scheint leider nur 15 km zu sein, was für mich bei langen Ausfahrten unzureichend ist. Nicht umsonst kleben sich bei Radveranstaltungen viele Teilnehmer das ausgedrückte Höhenprofil auf das Oberrohr. Des Weiteren habe ich das Problem, dass die Skalierung der y-Achse sehr sonderbar von Sigma festgelegt worden ist. Selbst im hügeligen Terrain ist das Höhenprofil sehr flach. Ich würde hier (ähnlich zum Garmin 820) empfehlen, die Skalierung der x- und y-Achse zu entkoppeln.




Habe heute extra auf die Darstellung geachtet. Finde die Skalierung gut, egal ob hügelig, lang bergauf oder welliges Profil. Eine komplette Tour darzustellen kann auch tückisch sein. Erinnere mich noch als vor vielen Jahren die 1. Etappe der TransGermany von St.Wendel nach Neustadt/Weinstraße führte. Alle dachten es wäre ein relativ flaches „Sägezahnprofil“. Was waren selbst die großen Jungs und Mädels im Ziel so platt...

Bei langen Marathonstrecken habe ich mir den Beginn der langen Steigungen und die VP´s immer als Zahlenwert aufs Oberrohr geklebt. Manchmal in Verbindung mit einer Gesamtübersicht des Profils. Das würde ich auch heute der gestauchten oder zu stark in Y skalierten Darstellung immer noch vorziehen.

Wobei es schon einen gewissen Charme hätte eine Gesamtübersicht zu haben auf der auch die aktuelle Position zu erkennen ist


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. März 2020)

@Rallarros

Jetzt hör verdammt noch mal auf ständig auf der Sachlichkeit rumzureiten. 

Auch wenn die Karte neu ist und erst formatiert wurde: Nimm doch 1x einen gut gemeinten Ratschlag an oder lass die Finger von der Tastatur und lass uns hier in Ruhe.

So langsam schießt einem der Draht durch die Mütze.

Schick das Teil morgen ein oder setz es heute noch in eine Verkaufsplattform. Damit tust du dir und uns allen einen Gefallen.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (8. März 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> ... Schick das Teil morgen ein oder setz es heute noch in eine Verkaufsplattform. Damit tust du dir und uns allen einen Gefallen.


Ihr macht mir Angst. Bitte ermutigt ihn doch nicht dazu. Am Ende kauft er sich noch ein Garmin und mault dann bei uns im Bereich rum weil es damit auch nicht so läuft wie er es will ...


----------



## Rennbootlenker (8. März 2020)

Er hat aber doch schon ein super garmin zümo200


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. März 2020)

Nehme an er hat auf der Arbeit die Aufgabe bekommen alle Datenpakete immer persönlich mit dem Radl ans Nordkap zu bringen damit er ja lange aus den Füßen ist.

Notfalls kauf ich ihm das Teil ab damit Ruhe herrscht.


----------



## aspeiron (8. März 2020)

Eigentlich wollte ich zu Mittag essen lese aber nun schon seit vielen Seiten hier und bin mir nun sicher, dass ich den ROX kaufen werde! Zum einen wegen @SIGMA-Support die einen tollen Job machen und zum anderen weil ich durchaus bereit bin einen Ratschlag zu lesen, umzusetzen und danach zu berichten ob es genutzt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bosma (8. März 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Heute das erste Mal seit dem Update draußen gefahren. Der ROX war unauffällig und hat das getan was ich von ihm erwarte.
> 
> Von zuhause aus einen Track gestartet, unterwegs die Vorgabe an einigen Stellen ignoriert und anders gefahren. Er meckert ein paar Mal ( was er auch soll ), dann erscheint das bekannte Ausrufezeichen als Hinweis dass der ursprüngliche Track verlassen wurde. Er hat mich danach wieder auf den Track geführt. Auch das hat super funktioniert.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bike_N_D (8. März 2020)

Rallarros schrieb:


> Die 12 Go SD Karte ist
> 
> nagelneu,
> zu 100% leer
> ...


Hallo Rallarros,
bitte nimm die SD Karte einfach mal raus. 
Du hast geschrieben, dass sie eh leer ist, warum dann im Rox12 belassen. 
Bei manchen Geräten verursacht eine SD Karte immer noch Probleme.
Der Rox12 hat von Haus aus schon recht viel Speicherplatz zur Verfügung. 
Versuche es bitte erst einmal damit, Karte raus, Neustart, und Ruhe bewahren. 
Warum Resourcen verschwenden (Leere SD Karte) wenn nicht benötigt? 
Du selbst schriebst, du hast hier alles gelesen, dann solltest du die Thematik bezüglich mancher SD Karten hier kennen. Also, raus mit dem Ding, welches eventuell für Fehler sorgen könnte, und dann erneut berichten.


----------



## Bosma (8. März 2020)

Ich kann den Ausführungen von Gianty vollumfänglich zustimmen. Ich fuhr mit meinem ROX12 schon viele unbekannte Routen, welche ich immer vorgängig im Data Center erstellt habe. Hatte auf den Touren nie Probleme, der ROX12 führte mich souverän durch die Gegend.


----------



## Sadwick (8. März 2020)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Hallo Rallarros,
> bitte nimm die SD Karte einfach mal raus.


Spar dir die Mühe, der ist Beratungsresistent 


Gianty schrieb:


> Outdoor finde ich die Funktion „Draw my Route„ Klasse


Ich nutze den ROX nicht mehr, aber rein aus Interesse: Gehen denn damit jetzt die Abbiegehinweise?


aspeiron schrieb:


> bin mir nun sicher, dass ich den ROX kaufen werde


Ich habe einen gebrauchten abzugeben - mit zwei Butler-Haltern.


----------



## aspeiron (8. März 2020)

*@Sadwick*
Danke dir aber ich komme recht günstig an ein neues Gerät, Vitamin B


----------



## Bike_N_D (8. März 2020)

Sadwick schrieb:


> Ich nutze den ROX nicht mehr, aber rein aus Interesse: Gehen denn damit jetzt die Abbiegehinweise?


Bei mir haben die Abbiegehinweise da schon immer funktioniert. Klappt prima.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShawnHast (8. März 2020)

.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. März 2020)

Sadwick schrieb:


> Spar dir die Mühe, der ist Beratungsresistent
> 
> Ich nutze den ROX nicht mehr, aber rein aus Interesse: Gehen denn damit jetzt die Abbiegehinweise?



Zu 1: Ordne es eher unter Altersstarrsinn ein.

Zu 2: Ja, das geht.


----------



## a-x-e-l (8. März 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Zu 1: Ordne es eher unter Altersstarrsinn ein.



Gib bei Google die Worte "Urteile nicht über einen Menschen..." ein und lies dir die Zitate durch.


----------



## jojo_ab (8. März 2020)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> das Problem mit der Geschwindigkeit bei Indoortraining hatte ich auch, schau mal hier das Video an, vielleicht hilft das.
> Ich habe einen Elite Rampa Smarttrainer, hatte auch erst utopische Werte in der Geschwindigkeit, habe meinen Radumfang dann manuell auf 2036mm geändert (trainiere auf 27,5" Rad). So in etwa kommt das dann auch hin. Ich verwende allerdings für den Rox12 zum Smarttrainer extra noch meinen Cadence- und Geschwindigkeitssensor an dem Rad. Ich trainiere in Zwift, da wird aber nur der Trainer (Leistung) und Cadence verwertet, die Geschwindigkeit nutze ich nur für den Rox12 (statistikhalber im Datacenter)


Guter Hinweis, Danke!
Ich habe heute mal mit den Einstellungen des Radumfangs im Indoor Profil rumgespielt, jetzt passt die Rox Geschwindigkeit und Strecke. Wert ist bei mir jetzt auf 84 eingestellt. 



a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Pulssensoren werden m. W. NUR über ANT+ gekoppelt. ROX ist unschuldig.


Scheint tatsächlich so zu sein. Dann frage ich mich aber wozu der Rox Bluetooth hat, wenn man weder Sensoren damit koppeln kann, noch ein Handy.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. März 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Gib bei Google die Worte "Urteile nicht über einen Menschen..." ein und lies dir die Zitate durch.



Das ist nicht demütigend gemeint gewesen!
Habe jeden Tag damit zu tun und kenne die Schwierigkeiten der Kommunikation.


----------



## a-x-e-l (8. März 2020)

jojo_ab schrieb:


> Scheint tatsächlich so zu sein. Dann frage ich mich aber wozu der Rox Bluetooth hat, wenn man weder Sensoren damit koppeln kann, noch ein Handy.



BLE ist wohl für die ROTOR Kurbeln an Bord, so aus der Erinnerung.

Gefunden:






						Sigma GPS Rox 12.0 Sport
					

Und warum hat der Rox auf der Rückseite das Bluetoothsymbol, wenn es keine Funktion dafür gibt? Fragen über Fragen  Tja, gute Frage.  Bluetooth wurde ausgiebig getestet, DEKRA Taiwan?  https://fccid.io/M5LROX-12-0  So sieht es im Inneren aus...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Leider wird das oft alles in einen Topf geworfen und SIGMA hat das ausserhalb vom Forum noch nicht
100% klar gestellt, so glaube ich.


----------



## Rennbootlenker (8. März 2020)

Es handelt sich immernoch, lediglich um Bluetooth smart, es gibt bloß ein oder 2 hersteller dessen Sensoren damit arbeiten, der Rest mit ant+.
So hab ichs zumindest aus nen Gespräch mitn Kundendienst noch im Kopf 


Hab heute meine erste Runde draussen gemacht nachdem Update, lief alles ohne Probleme, die Aussetzer beim puls sind weg lediglich trittfrequenz zeigts stellenweise zu hoch an, das kann aber auch an der kurbel liegen das da zwei Werte kommen, muss ich mal noch testen.


----------



## a-x-e-l (8. März 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Das ist nicht demütigend gemeint gewesen!
> Habe jeden Tag damit zu tun und kenne die Schwierigkeiten der Kommunikation.



Joo, Kommunikation ist manchmal anstrengend...


----------



## a-x-e-l (8. März 2020)

Rennbootlenker schrieb:


> Es handelt sich immernoch, lediglich um Bluetooth smart, es gibt bloß ein oder 2 hersteller dessen Sensoren damit arbeiten, der Rest mit ant+.
> So hab ichs zumindest aus nen Gespräch mitn Kundendienst noch im Kopf
> 
> 
> Hab heute meine erste Runde draussen gemacht nachdem Update, lief alles ohne Probleme, die Aussetzer beim puls sind weg lediglich trittfrequenz zeigts stellenweise zu hoch an, das kann aber auch an der kurbel liegen das da zwei Werte kommen, muss ich mal noch testen.



Welche Kurbel?


----------



## Rennbootlenker (8. März 2020)

Ich mein das durch den sensor von sigma (Geschwindigkeit und trittfrequenz) und meiner watt kurbel da sich was überschneiden könnte? 
Nutze 4iiii precision. Sind halt immer mal trittfrequenzen von 130 bis ü200 dabei, stört lediglich in der Ansicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (8. März 2020)

Rennbootlenker schrieb:


> Ich mein das durch den sensor von sigma (Geschwindigkeit und trittfrequenz) und meiner watt kurbel da sich was überschneiden könnte?
> Nutze 4iiii precision. Sind halt immer mal trittfrequenzen von 130 bis ü200 dabei, stört lediglich in der Ansicht



Sollte bei ANT+ ja so sein, dass die einzelnen Sensoren ihre Kennung haben und "Überschneidungen" so vermieden werden.
Bei einem System bestehend aus Sensoren und Auswerteeinheit und ext. Störquellen ist der Verursacher nicht einfach auszumachen.
Wenn man weiß, dass es Störungen gibt, hätte man die Chance über Plausibilitätsprüfungen und Filter solche Störungen zu eliminieren.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. März 2020)

Beim nächsten Mal vielleicht den SIGMA Sensor entfernen und probieren.

TF wird über die Kurbel übertragen, die Geschwindigkeit läuft über den ROX. Von daher sollte nichts verloren gehen.


----------



## ShawnHast (8. März 2020)

.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. März 2020)

Sollte ich mich mal dorthin verirren dann bleiben 2 Dinge zuhause:

Das Bike
Der ROX 12

Denke der ROX kann nur die Informationen verarbeiten die vom Kartenmaterial bereitgestellt werden.


----------



## Rennbootlenker (8. März 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Mal vielleicht den SIGMA Sensor entfernen und probieren.
> 
> TF wird über die Kurbel übertragen, die Geschwindigkeit läuft über den ROX. Von daher sollte nichts verloren gehen.



das werd ich nächstes mal dann auch so probieren, wenn dann rauskommt das es ne überschneidung oder so gibt werd ich gegen einen einfachen geschwindigkeistsensor ohne trittfrequenz tauschen.
aber ein Sensor soll auf jedenfall ran da die Geschwindigkeitsmessungüber GPS oder GLONASS nicht so genau ist bzw ja vom Empfang abhängig ist.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. März 2020)

Habe den GARMIN Geschwindigkeitssensor dran.


----------



## a-x-e-l (8. März 2020)

Rennbootlenker schrieb:


> das werd ich nächstes mal dann auch so probieren, wenn dann rauskommt das es ne überschneidung oder so gibt werd ich gegen einen einfachen geschwindigkeistsensor ohne trittfrequenz tauschen.
> aber ein Sensor soll auf jedenfall ran da die Geschwindigkeitsmessungüber GPS oder GLONASS nicht so genau ist bzw ja vom Empfang abhängig ist.



Bei meinem ersten Ausritt mit der Stages Kurbel war auch noch ein kombinierter Speed/TF-Sensor montiert.
Das hat nicht funktioniert, da die Stages eben auch das TF-Signal liefert.  Einfacher Speedsensor montiert und dann war es i.O.. Als beim Speedsensor die Batterie leer war, hat das GPS den Speed ermittelt, was sich durch Sprünge in der angezeigten Geschwindigkeit gezeigt hat.


----------



## Rallarros (9. März 2020)

Wenn ein Gerät wegen einer leeren und unbenutzten SD Karte lähmende und irreführende Fehlverhalten
unter andrem ständig in seiner GPS Funktion aufweist, bedarf es dringend eines richtigen  Updates.

Es scheint also die Firma Sigma nicht zu stören,
aber die User sollen " _beratungsresistent _" sein und hier von der Fläche verschwinden.
Das ist nicht konstruktiv, wenn ich zum ersten mal hier meine Meinung äußern darf.

Bitte sachlich bleiben,
und Ursache und Wirkung nach seinem eigenen Gusto nicht verwechseln,
und die erfahrenen User beachten.

Ich bin nun seit dem 7. Februar, dem Tag meiner Inbetriebnahme des Rox 12.0, 
1607 Kilometer mit diesem in einem Monat gefahren, und 356 km seit dem letzten Dienstag,
also noch 6 Tage zusätzlich nach diesem Spuk-Update und meinem 5. Factory Reset.

Sigma hat immer noch nict das changlog veröffentlicht.

Weil das Gerät seit diesem sogenannten "_backend Update_" nun mehr funktionale Makel als davor aufweist,
habe ich gestern nach meinem Loop draußen zwischen den Amphibienwanderungen
nochmals zweimal nacheinander ein Factory Reset, ein wipe des cache und eine Rückkehr zu den Werkseinstellungen gemacht.
Also Rückkehr zum Stage Zero, um alles wiederum haargenau richtig zu machen.


*Übrigens*: und noch was Neues >>>
nach meinem letzten Factory Reset sind nicht nur alle vorigen Aktivitäten verloren gegangen  (die zipslf und die slf),
im Rox 12.0 bleibt die Seite mit den besten Gesamtwerten weiter  leer (owohl de Rox 12.0 mir Pokale schenkte),
wenn man sie am Touchscreen abruft.
Diese sind  im Sigma Cloud Center weiter nachberechnet und aufgezeichnet .

Und hier noch was Neues >>>
In diesem Forum, aber in anderen deutschen Foren,
wo auch die gleichen Sigma Angestellten wie hier mitschreiben, und in englischen Foren,
liest man, daß Sigma nicht daran gestört ist, daß es nicht vorgesehen ist,
daß besonders der Rox 12.0 seine geleisteten vorigen Aktivitäten und Gesamtwerte zurückerlangt,
obwohl im Sigma Portal die Firma sich damit brüstet,
daß der User diese beim Kauf eines neuen Geräts ganz einfach wieder herunterladen kann,
denn das Sportleben endet nicht mit einem Gerät.

Bitte weiter sachlich bleiben.


----------



## Rennbootlenker (9. März 2020)

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier. Ich glaube das hab ich alles schonmal gelesen. Wird aber von mal zu mal auch nicht interessanter.

Du hast den rox seit Februar? Schick ihn ein!
Wie du beim lesen des Forums sicher festgestellt hast, hat nicht jedes Gerät die gleichen Fehler und macken, bei einigen läuft er ohne Probleme und dann gibt's anscheinend solche fehlerhaften geräte wie du eins hast.

Solange du hier nix neues zu erzählen hast Kläre das ganze einfach mit sigma, bringt nix wenn du seit Tagen immer die gleiche Schallplatte abspielst.

ImMeR sAcHLiCh bLeIbEn!

Es war Wochenende und ich glaube da wird bei sigma nicht gearbeitet, da wird der changelog eventuell nicht hochgeladen. ?‍♂️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_N_D (9. März 2020)

Rennbootlenker schrieb:


> Schick ihn ein!


Ich glaube du hast da ein paar Ausrufezeichen vergessen 



Rallarros schrieb:


> aber die User sollen " beratungsresistent " sein und hier von der Fläche verschwinden.


Verschwinden soll hier niemand, aber mehrere User haben dir schon auf vielfältige Weise Tipps, Anregungen, Lösungsvorschläge etc. gegeben, selbst Sigma, der Hersteller bot dir Hilfe an.
Die Probleme mit deinem Rox12 sind nicht schön, würden mich sicherlich auch stören, aber dennoch scheinst du die Hilfe hier im Forum nicht anzunehmen oder gar ernst zu nehmen. 
Was bitte spricht dagegen, deinen Rox12 zu Sigma zu senden, nachdem du per PN mit Sigma gesprochen hast um die Zusendung zu vereinbaren?
Vergiss bitte nicht, das Fehlverhalten deines Rox12 in die Sendung mit hinzuzufügen, nur um ganz sicher zu sein, dass alles verstanden wird.
Wir können leider keine Ferndiagnose weiter tätigen, soweit wurde bereits alles geschrieben und mitgeteilt.
Wenn du dich dann entschlossen hast deinen Rox12 an Sigma zu senden und dieser kommt dann zu dir zurück, dann kannst du uns gern an der Lösung teilhaben lassen, sofern es kein Hardware Problem war.
Möglicherweise könntest du dann anderen helfen, die eventuell auch vor solchen Problemen stehen sollten.


----------



## Sadwick (9. März 2020)

[


Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Vergiss bitte nicht, das Fehlverhalten deines Rox12 in die Sendung mit hinzuzufügen


Dabei aber unbedingt sachlich bleiben!  


Gianty schrieb:


> Denke der ROX kann nur die Informationen verarbeiten die vom Kartenmaterial bereitgestellt werden.


Die Höhendaten misst er doch barometrisch.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. März 2020)

Sadwick schrieb:


> Die Höhendaten misst er doch barometrisch.



Es ging um die Darstellung des Höhenprofils nach dem Planen einer Route


----------



## a-x-e-l (9. März 2020)

Changelog ist jetzt online.

Zum Saisonauftakt 2020 gibt es eine Reihe neuer Features und Verbesserungen. Die Änderungen im Detail:

GPSies Zugang wurde entfernt


Unterstützung ROTOR INspider hinzugefügt


Anzeige der Steigungsprozente


WiFi Passwörter > 25 Zeichen


Pausen im DATA CENTER


Stabilität von ANT+ Sensoren


Schnelles Laden wurde hinzugefügt


Trainingsstartzeit korrigiert


Verbesserung der Systemstabilität


----------



## der_marv (9. März 2020)

@Rallarros 

So, dein Changelog ist nun online. 
Glaubst Du aber deswegen funktioniert dein ROX auf einmal? 

Gruß


----------



## Sadwick (9. März 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Es ging um die Darstellung des Höhenprofils nach dem Planen einer Route


Sorry, missverstanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rallarros (9. März 2020)

Etwas Neues >>>
das *changelog* wurde heute morgen veröffentlicht.

Für diejenigen, die andere Sensoren haben, mag es wohl relevant sein,
aber seit dem Update

ist *bei jedem Einschalten* des Rox 12.0 der STePS Shimano SC-E6100 verschwunden,
und verschwindet auch grundlos ab und zu bei Fahrten
und muß manuel wieder angeschlossen werden, mehrmals, weil es auf Anhieb nicht immer klappt.
Vorher war es hier zu 100% OK.


Die anderen Punkte des "_changelog_" sind in der Schreibweise genug äußerst vage formuliert.

Fazit: leider nichts Neues bei diesem Update nach 9 Monaten Wartezeit, worauf jeder was Neues und Grundlegendes erwartet hatte.

Und hier auch ein neuer Befund >>>








						SIGMA ROX 12.0 Sport Cycling GPS In-Depth Review
					

I can hear you already: What the fudge is the SIGMA ROX? But here, let me make it simple for you: This is the most complete cycling computer to challenge Garmin’s higher end mapping devices yet. End of story. Of




					www.dcrainmaker.com


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. März 2020)

Wo wohnst du? Einer wird sich schon finden das Teil bei dir abzuholen.....


----------



## bravasx (9. März 2020)

Dann aber doch mal sachlich... Setz Dich mit Sigma in Verbindung und kläre es, indem Sigma die Chance bekommt, Dein Problem mit Deinem Gerät direkt testen zu können. Sende es ein! Aus der Ferne wird wohl keiner der Mitarbeiter etwas bewirken können, wenn Du nicht mal wie angefordert die Daten wenigstens zusendest.... in Deinem Fall am besten das ganze Gerät. Du drehst Dich einfach nur im Kreis mit dem Thema.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. März 2020)

Selbst wenn ein neues Gerät da ist, es wird immer etwas zu beanstanden sein: der Akku, die Spaltmaße, Reflexionen bei Sonnenschein, die Halterung...glaubt mir: wir stehen erst am Anfang.


----------



## Bike_N_D (9. März 2020)

Rallarros schrieb:


> Und hier auch ein neuer Befund >>>


Also unter den Kommentaren kann ich seit dem Update nur einen kleinen negativen Eintrag finden, und dieser hat sich noch während eines "Rennens" beheben können.... 
Bleib bei der Sache und sende deinen Rox12 zu Sigma. Damit tust du nicht nur dir einen Gefallen.....


----------



## Sadwick (9. März 2020)

Eure Geduld ist bewundernswert 



Gianty schrieb:


> glaubt mir: wir stehen erst am Anfang


Dagegen hilft die Ignore-Funktion


----------



## Speichenputzer (9. März 2020)

Hilfe, jetzt haben wir endlich unser lang ersehntes Update, aber dafür plötzlich einen vermeintlichen Troll im Forum! 
Unglaublich was es für Leute gibt.
Und ich dachte Extremradler sind immer so "tiefenentspannt"?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. März 2020)

Um ein Problem zu erkennen muss man auch mal in den Spiegel schauen.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (9. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

wir möchten uns an dieser Stelle bei euch bedanken! Es sind übers Wochenende doch einige neue Kommentare hinzugekommen... Und wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe, sind die bereits alle gestellten Fragen soweit geklärt.

Die Frage bezüglich BLE im ROX 12.0: Es ist in der Tat so, dass wir nur die ROTOR zusätzlich über BLE eingebunden haben, um die Werte OCA und OCP anzeigen zu können. So wie auch schon korrekt gesagt wurde, werden alle relevanten Sensoren über ANT+ angesprochen.

@a-x-e-l : Deine Frage wurde bereits beantwortet. Hier nur noch mal zur Bestätigung: Ja die Trainingsdaten / - fahrten bleiben erhalten und werden nicht gelöscht. Aktivitäten werden nur hochgeladen, aber nicht synchronisiert. (ROX 12.0 zu CLOUD zu DATA CENTER). Auch Aktivitäten die im DATA CENTER gelöscht werden, werden nicht auf dem ROX 12.0 gelöscht. Falls das mal unabsichtlich passieren sollte, hat man noch eine Kopie auf dem ROX 12.0.

@Rallarros : Wir würden Dich gerne zu uns einladen. Am besten mit ROX 12.0 und Fahrrad. So haben wir die besten Möglichkeiten alle Fehlerquellen auszuschließen. Zwecks Terminabstimmung kannst Du uns gerne mittels PN anschreiben.

Sollten noch weitere Fragen offen sein, werden wir diese natürlich beantworten.

Besten Dank für die Infos und viele Grüße,
Dein SIGMA SPORT Team


----------



## luistrenker72 (9. März 2020)

Also so einen persönlichen Lösungsvorschlag hätte ich jetzt selbst vom Sigma Team nicht erwartet. Respekt!!! 
Da fühl ich mich richtig aufgehoben und mit der Wahl zum Rox 12 bestätigt. 

Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rallarros (9. März 2020)

Ich folgte heute wiederum dem Rat der Sigma Angestellten,
und bin diesmal heute nach meinem 6. und 7. Factory Reset und und und,
ohne die leere und unbenutzte SD Karte gefahren,

Der Dauer-Piepser verirrte sich weiter, schlug riesige Umwege vor, etc.
Heute hat der Dauer-Piepser über 45 Minuten gebraucht, um den Weg 1000mal neu zu berechnen und endlich zu erfassen.
Das war der heutige Test.

Ich werde weiterhin mit meinem uralten und zuverlässigen Garmin Zümo 220 reisen,
mit dem ich 13.000 Kilometer um den Polarkreis mit dem bio-Bike in den letzten Jahren gefahren bin.
Er ist zwar klobig, aber mit der Dynamo eines bio-Bikes kann man ihn mit Strom ewig füttern.
Und bei jedem Abbiegen von seiner berechneten Route
schenkt er im Nu ohne zu piepsen die nächste adäquate, und nur auf Asphalt.

Die Firma Sigma soll eine effiziente Strategie in dem Produkt-Management fahren.
Für weitere Experimente als Kunde und gefangener Beta-Tester bin ich nicht bereit.
*R&D auf ein Forum seit dem 18. Juini 2018 hier abzuwälzen, bringt nichts.*


----------



## Scrat (9. März 2020)

@Rallaros Dir ist absolut nicht mehr zu helfen.

Würde mich mal interessieren ob Du auf einer Mitbewerber-Lohnliste stehst.


----------



## der_marv (9. März 2020)

@Rallarros 

Heute Vormittag hast Du dich noch über "beratungsresistent" beschwert. 
Wegen den Forumsrichtlinien nenne ich lieber nicht das Adjektiv das mir aktuell im Kopf rum schwirrt. Unfassbar.


----------



## Pops1501 (9. März 2020)

Wenn Rallarros nicht will: Sigma könnte für die zufriedenen Kunden eine Sternfahrt zum Firmensitz ausrufen, dann navigiert uns der Rox da alle wunderbar zur Hocketse nach Neustadt


----------



## Bike_N_D (9. März 2020)

Rallarros schrieb:


> Für weitere Experimente als Kunde und gefangener Beta-Tester bin ich nicht bereit.
> *R&D auf ein Forum seit dem 18. Juini 2018 hier abzuwälzen, bringt nichts.*


Moment mal, niemand sagte, du sollst den Rox12 behalten. 
Wenn du persönlich solche gravierenden Probleme hast, die wir hier leider nicht nachvollziehen können, dann sende den Rox12 doch an deinem Verkäufer zurück..... 
Sigma hat dir *mehrmals* Hilfe angeboten.....wenn du diese Hilfe vom Hersteller nicht einmal annimmt, dann ist dir wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen.
Nicht jeder von uns wohnt in deiner Nähe um das Routingproblem zu bestätigen, nicht jeder von uns hat solche "Problemhardware" wie du sie hast. 
Sigma hat dir die Hand gereicht, mehrmals, nimm sie an oder lass das Jammern hier.
Ich selbst bin mit meinem Rox12 mehr als zufrieden. 
Die "Piepstöne" können übrigens auch ausgestellt werden. 
Und, warum benutzt du auf einer Strecke, die du scheinbar auswendig kennst, eine Navigation?
Deine KM-Leistung in allen Ehren, doch als solch "erfahrener" Langstreckenradler, solltest du eigentlich wissen, dass man sich auf solchen langen Touren nicht immer auf technische Hilfsmittel verlassen sollte, eine gute alte Karte als Backup hat schon vielen geholfen, verstehen und lesen der Karte vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Rennbootlenker (9. März 2020)

jetzt hab ich ihn auf der Igno liste, bringt mir aber nix wenn  ich eure Kommentare lese und weiß das er wieder bloß wirres zeug schreibt.


Ich habe heute nochmal das mit meinen Sensoren getestet, den einen entkoppelt und bloß über die Kurbel TF aufzeichnen lassen, hat trotzdem noch 143 Umdrehungen als MAX angezeigt.
Mir ist dann aber auch wieder eingefallen das es sich da wie mit der HF vorm Update verhält. Indoor auf der Rolle hat es immer ohne Aussetzer oder Ausreißer aufgezeichnet sowohl TF als auch HF. Outdoor dann wieder diese Fehlwerte, also sind es da wahrscheinlich auch Störquellen in der Umgebung die nix direkt mit dem ROX zutun haben.


----------



## AntonTywer (9. März 2020)

Ein kleiner Fehler ist mir noch aufgefallen: Wenn sich das Wifi authentifiziert, steht im Wifi-Menü *Authentifizeriung*.
Definitiv nicht funktionell, aber vielleicht beim nächsten Update zu berücksichtigen 

Eine Frage noch zum Start: Seit einigen Firmware-Versionen gibt der Rox den Boot-Sound noch während des Hochfahrens aus. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass ganz am Anfang der Sound erst beim Einblenden des Hauptmenüs gespielt wurde, also sobald der Rox einsatzbereit war. Wäre dies änderbar oder hat dieses Verhalten im Sinne der Selbstüberprüfung eine besondere Bedeutung?


----------



## Rennbootlenker (9. März 2020)

AntonTywer schrieb:


> Eine Frage noch zum Start: Seit einigen Firmware-Versionen gibt der Rox den Boot-Sound noch während des Hochfahrens aus. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass ganz am Anfang der Sound erst beim Einblenden des Hauptmenüs gespielt wurde, also sobald der Rox einsatzbereit war.




Bei mir piept er beim booten oder herunterfahren z. B. Gar nicht mehr, hat mich gewundert, aber Hinweise und sonstiges gibt er akustisch trotzdem noch aus


----------



## Landbewohner (9. März 2020)

So meiner ist das erste mal seit dem Update nach dem Start abgestürzt.
Aber solang es nur beim Fensehen und nebenbei spielen mit dem rox is, kann ich es verkraften?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShawnHast (9. März 2020)

Nach knapp einer Woche und ca. 12 h Fahrtzeit mit der neuen Firmware erlaube ich mir ein erstes Resümee:

Stabilität: Ich hatte insgesamt 3 Abstürze, zweimal direkt nach dem Einschalten und einmal während des Betriebs
Akku: Durch den hohen Ladestrom wärmt sich das Gerät sehr stark auf
Karte: Manchmal zittert im Navigationsmodus die Karte hin und her (Kompass ist kalibriert), was ich mit der vorherigen Firmware nie erlebt hatte
Features: Nach der Ankündigung und langen Warteezeit (7 Monate) hatte ich mehr erwartet; Kartendarstellung ist immer noch sehr konstrastarm (z.B: weiße Straßen auf hellgrauem Untergrund in Ortschaften; lange Straßennamen verdecken vollständig die blaue Linie); Autohelligkeit bei Sonnenschein viel zu niedrig
Touchscreen: Vielleicht bilde ich mir das auch nur ein, aber das Touchscreen reagiert nun langsamer
Komoot: Im Sigma Datacenter wird seit einem Monat ausschließlich der zuletzt erstellte Track angezeigt


----------



## Rallarros (9. März 2020)

@ShawnHast

Danke für Deinen sachlichen Erfahrungsbericht.

Bei Deinen 5 ersten Feststellungen ist es genauso mit meinem.

Nur bei Deinem letzten Punkt habe ich es anders, und zwar positiv.


----------



## Sadwick (10. März 2020)

ShawnHast schrieb:


> Autohelligkeit bei Sonnenschein viel zu niedrig


Damit hatte ich noch nie Probleme. Im Gegenteil hatte ich die Beleuchtung bei Tageslicht sogar ausgeschaltet, schont den Akku und mit der Lesbarkeit hatte ich, auch bei direkter Sonneneinstrahlung, nie Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (10. März 2020)

Landbewohner schrieb:


> So meiner ist das erste mal seit dem Update nach dem Start abgestürzt.
> Aber solang es nur beim Fensehen und nebenbei spielen mit dem rox is, kann ich es verkraften?



Hallo Landbewohner,

vielen Dank für Dein Feedback.
Wir möchten Dich bitten, uns die Daten von Deinem ROX 12.0 SPORT zu Analysezwecken zukommen zu lassen. Gehe dazu wie folgt vor:     

Schließe den ROX 12.0 SPORT am PC an
Aktiviere die Datenübertragung auf dem ROX 12.0 SPORT  
Öffne den Windows-Explorer bzw. den Finder und navigiere zum Wechseldatenträger „ROX 12“ 
Kopiere anschließend den gesamten Inhalt bis auf den Ordner „Map“ und sende uns dies per Zip-File an [email protected]
Bereits im Voraus möchten wir uns für die Übermittlung Deiner Daten bedanken.
Dein SIGMA SPORT Team


----------



## SIGMA-Support (10. März 2020)

ShawnHast schrieb:


> Nach knapp einer Woche und ca. 12 h Fahrtzeit mit der neuen Firmware erlaube ich mir ein erstes Resümee:
> 
> Stabilität: Ich hatte insgesamt 3 Abstürze, zweimal direkt nach dem Einschalten und einmal während des Betriebs
> Akku: Durch den hohen Ladestrom wärmt sich das Gerät sehr stark auf
> ...



Hallo ShawnHast,

vielen Dank für Dein Feedback. Ich geh direkt mal auf Deine angesprochenen Punkte ein:

Stabilität: Siehe hierzu bitte unseren letzten Post an Landbewohner
Akku: Dies ist klar, da der Ladestrom nun höher ist. Dies hat aber keine negativen Auswirkungen auf Deinen ROX oder den Akku
Karte: Diese Phänomen ist uns bisher nicht bekannt. Auch wurde im neuen Update diesbezüglich nichts verändert. Hier wäre es für uns sehr hilfreich, wenn Du dieses "zittern" filmen könntest und uns zusätzlich dazu beschreiben könntest, was du unmittelbar vorm "zittern" gemacht hast
Features: Vielen Dank für Dein Feedback
Touchsreen: Siehe den Punkt "Karte". Solltest nochmals klare Auffälligkeiten erkennen, wäre ein Video und eine Beschreibung was du unmittelbar davor gemacht hast sehr hilfreich für uns
Komoot: Dies ist uns bekannt und wird im nächsten Update vom DATA CENTER behoben sein

Vielen Dank und einen schönen Tag  
Dein SIGMA SPORT Team


----------



## Stege75 (10. März 2020)

Wie ist im Sigma Data Center eine Anmeldung bei Komoot möglich? Wenn ich Menü Tracks auf Komoot gehe und dort auf anmelden klicke, erscheint ein leeres weißes Feld in dessen oberer linken Ecke in roter Schrift Verbunden steht in der rechten oberen Ecke ein rotes Kreuz zum schließen und unten in der Mitte ein blauer Schließen Button. Ansonsten tut sich nichts! Bin ich zu blöd??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pops1501 (10. März 2020)

Stege75 schrieb:


> Wie ist im Sigma Data Center eine Anmeldung bei Komoot möglich? Wenn ich Menü Tracks auf Komoot gehe und dort auf anmelden klicke, erscheint ein leeres weißes Feld in dessen oberer linken Ecke in roter Schrift Verbunden steht in der rechten oberen Ecke ein rotes Kreuz zum schließen und unten in der Mitte ein blauer Schließen Button. Ansonsten tut sich nichts! Bin ich zu blöd??



Siehe hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/komoot-login-in-data-center.911108/
Wird behoben


----------



## Landbewohner (10. März 2020)

@Sigma:
Daten lass ich euch gern zukommen , wenn ich am PC sitze.
Hab gerade den Rox formatieren müssen, hat kein GPS mehr gefunden mitten unter dem Training.
(kein Wald oder andere Sichtbehinderungen)

3x Neustart hat nichts gebracht.
Hoffentlich war das nur einmalig


----------



## Rallarros (10. März 2020)

@Landbewohner  und @Stege75
Danke für die sachlichen Beschreibungen.

Man wird euch wie seit dem 18. Juni 2018 weiter schreiben >>> "_Es tut uns leid, daß es bei *dir*..._"
mit der Bitte, das Rox 12.0 per Retour zu senden und die Daten zu kopieren, usw.
Seit zwei Jahren läuft es hier so.
Es ist Zeit eine bessere Strategie zu fahren.

1) Ja, GPS läuft amok.

2) Und für die Verbindung Komoot durch Sigma Data Center bekommt man dieses leere Bild.
Das versprochene Beheben für das März-Update hat diesen Punkt unter so vielen anderen auch verfehlt.


----------



## Fembria (10. März 2020)

Es gilt zu bedenken, das Navigationsgeräte ob fürs Auto oder dem Rad Hilfsmittel sind, die einem das Navigieren erleichtern sollen. Sich komplett darauf zu verlassen kann für manchen böse enden -- entweder im Fluß oder im falschen Ort. 
Diese Hilfsmittel bedürfen den Mensch als Bediener.
Habe den ROX 12 jetzt fast ein Jahr und ich habe ihn wegen der guten Navigation behalten. Wenn es mal ein Streckenproblem gab, lag es an mir! GPS lief bei meinem ROX immer einwandfrei.
Leider konnte ich den ROX nach dem Update nur einmal nutzen ---- warte auf besseres Wetter.


----------



## TrekDet (10. März 2020)

Zunächst,  ich bin mit dem Rox12 sehr zufrieden. Navigation usw sind gut. Kartenfehler kann man nicht dem Navi anlasten.
Aber einen Bug habe ich leider gefunden. 
Es ist mir nicht möglich, in einem Sportprofil die Trainingsseite 3 so anzulegen, wie ich es möchte. 
Hier zunächst ein Foto mit Nummerierung der Felder, damit die Fehlerbeschreibung einfacher ist :



Dem  Feld 1 weise ich die Geschwindigkeit zu.
Feld 2 die Dauer
Feld 3 die Durchschnitts-HF
Bis hierher ist alles ok. 
Feld 4 soll die Durchschnitt-Cad erhalten. 
Wenn ich das jetzt zuweise, erhält automatisch auch Feld 1 die Durchschn-Cad.
Wenn ich jetzt korrigieren will und Feld 1 wieder die Geschwindigkeit zuweise, dann wird sie auch Feld 4 zugewiesen. Das Spiel kann ich unbegrenzt fortsetzen.


----------



## a-x-e-l (10. März 2020)

TrekDet schrieb:


> Zunächst,  ich bin mit dem Rox12 sehr zufrieden. Navigation usw sind gut. Kartenfehler kann man nicht dem Navi anlasten.
> Aber einen Bug habe ich leider gefunden.
> Es ist mir nicht möglich, in einem Sportprofil die Trainingsseite 3 so anzulegen, wie ich es möchte.
> Hier zunächst ein Foto mit Nummerierung der Felder, damit die Fehlerbeschreibung einfacher ist :
> ...



Hast du mal probiert, die Darstellung der Seite 3  im Data Center zu editieren und dann zu synchronisieren?


----------



## Rennbootlenker (10. März 2020)

Der Fehler ist bei mir auch. 
Wenn man dann in die Aufzeichnung geht, zeigt es dann aber anstelle zweimal das gleiche im Feld 4 die Leistung an 

Probier es mal am data Center da funktioniert es dann.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. März 2020)

Stimmt...auf sowas muss man erst mal stoßen.


----------



## Rallarros (10. März 2020)

Das Loop für morgen sieht wie eine Achterbahn im Europa-Park aus.

Dieses einzige vorgeplante Komoot Track ist heute von alleine im Sigma Center Cloud aufgetaucht.

Am Sonntag habe ich 2000 km seit dem 1. Februar mit dem Dauer-Piepser abgespult.

Natürlich fahre ich mit dem Rox 12.0 in meiner Region,
um zu überprüfen, ob er wie ein stincknormaler Navi in der Ferne es schaffen könnte.

Ein Navi ist seit sehr langem kein Pionier-Produkt mehr, also "Kinderkrankheiten" dürfen nicht sein.
Im Jahre 2005 hatte mein kleines tomtom auch in Schottland, den Färöer Inseln, Norwegen keine gehabt.
Wie kann man nur solch ein Gerät vermasseln?


----------



## TrekDet (10. März 2020)

Ich habe als workaround anstelle des 7-Felder Templates eins mit 8 Feldern gewählt. Da funktioniert es wie es soll. 
Aber ein Bug ist ein Bug ist ein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo_ab (10. März 2020)

Also ich habe ein 7-Feld Screen mit sieben unterschiedlichen Feldern drin.


----------



## ShawnHast (11. März 2020)

.


----------



## Scrat (11. März 2020)

@ShawnHast Nein, das sind die Versuche über "die Brücke" zu kommen...


----------



## ShawnHast (11. März 2020)

.


----------



## Rallarros (11. März 2020)

Meine heutige 120 km Tour hat sich frewillig einmal und dauerpiepser-bedingt x-mal überzogen.

Ich war aufgzwungen risiege Umwege und auch in VOLLEN KREISEN im Schwarzwald zu drehen.
Das verrückteste war in Löcherberg,
einem Dorf, wo selbst eine blinde, taube Kuh und mit verstopfter Nase ihre Kälber wieder findet.

Ich sollte plötzlich rechts zum steilen Hang abbiegen, mit über 20% D+, und einen 3 Kilometer langen Kreis auch in einem matschigen Forstweg. Es war ein 360° verrückter Kreis.
Am Ende dieser Irrfahrt war der hier stille Dauerpiepser ganz zufrieden,
und an der vorigen gleichen Stelle er ließ mich auf der vorigen richtigen und einzigen Straße weiterfahren.
 Für diese Etappe gab es NUR Oberkirch als Zieleingabe!

Ich war bei meinem FH im Schwarzwald, einem riesigen Geschäft in einem Industriegebiet.
. Er hatte ganz offen und ganz spontan zu 100% das gleiche wie ich konsequent und mit sachlicher Haltung mit dem Rox Piepser erleiden müssen,
und er rät die Kunden von diesem Gerät ab,
es sei denn sie wollen Leistungsdaten aufgezeichnet haben.
Dafür ist es allemal gut.





Die Fahrpräferenzen habe ich diese Woche schon gegeben. 
Es nutzt nichts erfahrene User in die Enge mit Forderungen zu ziehen. Fakt ist Fakt

Und hier ein Photo von einer sehr seltenen Nutria, die ich fast jeden Tag treffe.


----------



## Bike_N_D (11. März 2020)

Rallarros schrieb:


> Meine heutige 120 km Tour hat sich frewillig einmal und dauerpipser-bedingt x-mal überzogen.


Ich würde gern mal die "geplante" Route/Tour sehen und dann das, was du schlussendlich gefahren bist. Nur um mal einen Vergleich zu sehen. Dann wäre es gut zu wissen, per Screenshot/Foto, wie deine Routingeinstellungen im Rox 12 waren/sind.
Mit dem "Swipe-Down" Menü des Rox 12 bei einer Navigation bist du aber schon vertraut oder?


----------



## Bike_N_D (11. März 2020)

Rallarros schrieb:


> Die Fahrpräferenzen habe ich diese Woche schon gegeben.
> Es nutzt nichts erfahrene User in die Enge mit Forderungen zu ziehen. Fakt ist Fakt


Vertrauen ist gut, Kontrolle besser. 
Erfahrener User......erfahren vielleicht in Bezug auf "viele Kilometer fahren", doch auf keinen Fall in Bezug auf Empfehlungen/Hilfe annehmen.
Ich versteh einfach nicht, wie jemand wie du, der solch schlechten Erfahrungen mit dem Rox 12 macht (scheinbar ein Einzelfall, denn niemand anders hat solche gravierenden Probleme) das Gerät dann dennoch behält, keine Hilfe vom Forum und Hersteller annimmt und sich dann immer noch darüber aufregt, dass es nicht klappt 
Verkauf ihn, oder sende ihn an Sigma zurück. Ich glaube jeder wäre froh darüber und Sigma kann endlich dein Gerät begutachten um die angeblichen "Fehler" zu finden.
Wie du sagtes, "Fakt ist Fakt".....der Fakt hier ist, das viele dir Hilfe angeboten und gegeben haben, du diese aber nicht annimmst, *tu* *endlich was* und hör auf mit dem Gejammer.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (11. März 2020)

Rallarros schrieb:


> .... in VOLLEN KREISEN im Schwarzwald zu drehen.
> ....wo selbst eine blinde, taube Kuh und mit verstopfter Nase ihre Kälber wieder findet.



..volle Kreise im Schwarzwald: Ach du warst das. Musst auch mal abbiegen. Kein Wunder dass die Karte des ROX kreiselt 

..blinde Kuh: Die sieht zwar nichts, hört aber zu wenn ihre Kälber rufen. "Zuhören" scheint also der Schlüssel zum Erfolg zu sein.


----------



## ShawnHast (11. März 2020)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luistrenker72 (11. März 2020)

Wenn ich mit dem Bike unterwegs, versuche ich Dinge die mich stören abzustellen, ob das andere Verkehrsteilnehmer sind, durch befahren ruhiger Straßen. Meine Bikepartner suche ich mir auch nach Sympathie aus. Ein Navi das nicht meinen Vorstellungen entspricht tausche ich gegen ein passendes Gerät aus.


----------



## Rallarros (12. März 2020)

Ich will nicht in der Ferne, wenn ich Reise,
nach jedem Piepser mit Abbiegungs-Forderung vom Dauer-Piepser Rox 12.0
mit meiner Karte und Google Maps überprüfen, ob es nicht wieder ein Teufelskreis ist.
Hier kenne ich die Region und wollte gestern gucken wieweit dieses Ding mich führen wird.

Ich fragte heute morgen meinen FH in Strasbourg. Seine Meinung über die Navi-Funktion des Rox 12.0 ist zu 100% die Gleiche.
Mein FH ist ein Sportler und jeden Sonntag in den Vogesen mit seinem Fahrrad.
Er sammelt gerne die Daten und Gesamwerte vom Gerät usw


----------



## Rallarros (12. März 2020)

Loser Untergrund des Teufelskreises nach Komoot >>> 2.3 km


----------



## Bike_N_D (12. März 2020)

Rallarros schrieb:


> Ich will nicht in der Ferne, wenn ich Reise,
> nach jedem Piepser mit Abbiegungs-Forderung vom Dauer-Piepser Rox 12.0
> mit meiner Karte und Google Maps überprüfen, ob es nicht wieder ein Teufelskreis ist.
> Hier kenne ich die Region und wollte gestern gucken wieweit dieses Ding mich führen wird.



Ich konnte nicht widerstehen und habe in Komoot und auf meinem Rox 12 diese Route angelegt, bzw. auf dem Rox 12  gezeichnet.
Ich habe die selben Routingoptionen auf dem Rox 12 benutzt wie du... 
In Komoot habe ich mehrere Fahrprofile benutzt, siehe Screenshots unten.
Nur bei einer richtigen Mountainbike Runde werde ich mit Komoot auf einer anderen Strecke geführt, logisch. Alle anderen Routen führen auf den gewünschten Wegen entlang, vornehmlich Straßen und Radwege.

Übrigens, in deinen Routingoptionen des Rox 12 sind mäßige Hauptstraßen und sehr wenig unbefestigte bzw. Radwege angewählt. Du solltest vielleicht mal die Radwege weiter nach rechts verschieben, dann sollte es funktionieren.

Mein Rox 12 hat mich bisher immer die Touren/Routen geführt, welche ich geplant hatte, es sei denn ich bin selbst falsch abgebogen oder willentlich eine andere Strecke gefahren. Dann war mir aber klar, das der Rox 12 da meckert, weil ich nicht mehr auf der geplanten Route war, ist doch verständlich. Er leitete mich entweder weiter vorn auf die ursprüngliche Route zurück oder berechnete gleich eine Alternative, beides funktioniert sehr gut


----------



## luistrenker72 (12. März 2020)

Ich glaube es wäre klug zumindest eine Art von Weg auf die höchste Priorität zu setzen. Wäre ich mit dir mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs wüsste ich auch nicht auf welchem Weg du fahren möchtest. Möglichst wenig Radwege und unbefestigten Straßen, aber auch nur wenige Hauptstraßen ?


----------



## a-x-e-l (12. März 2020)

Rallarros schrieb:


> Loser Untergrund des Teufelskreises nach Komoot >>> 2.3 km



Fragen:

Wie hast du den ROX 12 befestigt? Hat des Gerät eine etwa horizontale Ausrichtung zum Himmel, sprich ist der GPS Empfang gut?
Man kann sich ein Datenfeld anlegen mit der Qualität des GPS-Signals, um das zu beobachten.

Könnte es sein, dass durch andere elektronische Geräte in unmittelbarer Nähe, z.B. Halter mit Handy am Lenker
das GPS-Signal gestört wird?

Wie schaut dein "Cockpit" am Lenker während der Fahrt aus? Mach doch mal ein Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rallarros (12. März 2020)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Übrigens, in deinen Routingoptionen des Rox 12 sind mäßige Hauptstraßen und sehr wenig unbefestigte bzw. Radwege angewählt. Du solltest vielleicht mal die Radwege weiter nach rechts verschieben, dann sollte es funktionieren.



@Bike_N_D  Danke für deine sachliche Antwort.

Ja, am Bildschirm ist immer alles schön auch mit meinem Rox 12.0, sei es mit vorgeplanten Tracks oder mit einer einfachen Zieleingabe.
Ich kann hier genauso die gleichen hübschen Scans aufwerfen.
In situ dreht der Rox 12.0 öfters und sehr grob mit 360° Kreisen wie in Löcherberg oder an der Kehler-Brüke durch,
was mir nun von zwei Profis bestätigt wurde.

Wie geschrieben, bin ich nun *seit dem 1. Februar 2020 und der Inbetriebnahme *des Rox 12.0 exakt *1768 Kilometer* gefahren,
und hatte selbstverständlich versucht abermals die Boutons der Präferenzen anders zu schieben.
Also bin ich ein erfahrener User auch zuletzt deswegen. Und mit den 7 (Sieben) Factory Rest kennt man alles Funktionen des Geräts.

Diese Dreier-Kombination schien mir dem Navi-Verhalten nach die weniger verrückteste, was die Amokläufe anbelangt.

Ich schrieb auch, daß man sogar die Wahl haben sollte, den Weg ohne Belag total auf Null zu setzen.
Der Garmin Zümo 220 lenkt mich nie auf Forst- und Feldwege, die ohne Asphalt/Belag/Beton sind,
und dies sogar oberhalb des Polarkreises, wo sehr schnell Nebenstraßen nur mit losem Untergrund sind.
Diese unbefestigten Straßen sind aber doch richtige Verbindungsstraßen und nichts, das für MTB Freaks eingerichtet ist.

Möglichst wenig Radwege und unbefestigte Straßen, aber auch nur wenige Hauptstraßen ist eine wählbare Kombination, die der Rox 12.0 anbietet, dann ist es nichts Dummes, and I don't have a fat finger like him 

Morgen gibt es wieder eine große Tour um die 120km durch die Schwarzwald Hochstraße vom Rhein-Thalweg beginnend
und mit über 1400 D+ insgesamt.

Vergessen wir nicht

das Reboot beim Einschalten, das mit dem kargen "Update" nicht weg ist
die verschwundene Konnektion mit dem Shimano STePS bei jedem Einschalten, das es vor dem mickrigen Update nicht gab.

Voilà.


----------



## Bike_N_D (12. März 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Wie hast du den ROX 12 befestigt? Hat des Gerät eine etwa horizontale Ausrichtung zum Himmel, sprich ist der GPS Empfang gut?
> Man kann sich ein Datenfeld anlegen mit der Qualität des GPS-Signals, um das zu beobachten.


schau mal hier, ist seine verlinkte Seite, da ist der Aufbau gut zu sehen.


----------



## Rallarros (12. März 2020)

Und *hier* die arktischen Reisen mit dem bio-Bike.


----------



## a-x-e-l (12. März 2020)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> schau mal hier, ist seine verlinkte Seite, da ist der Aufbau gut zu sehen.



Danke, ob dieses Shimano-Anzeige Ding stören kann?

@Rallarros , versuche doch mal, dir auf dem Display ein Feld einzurichten, wo du die
Qualität des GPS-Empfangs während der Fahrt siehst. Bei mir, im freien Gelände, ist der Wert immer 2-3,
geht bis 9(?), kleiner Wert bedeutet besserer Empfang.


----------



## Rallarros (12. März 2020)

@a-x-e-l  Danke für deine sachliche Antwort

Empfang + Kommunikation zwischen Shimano Displays und Rox 12.0 sind offiziel von der Firma Sigma eingebaut und programmiert worden.
Bei mir ist es das Display >>> SC-E6100


----------



## Rennbootlenker (12. März 2020)

Warum seh ich die Kommentare von dem Franzose wieder? ADMIN!
was mich jetzt interessiert. Seit wann bitte gelten Nutrias zur sehr seltenen Tierart?
Ach.

EGAL

Ich will nicht nerven aber noch ein Update zur Sensorsache, noch hab ich keinen neuen Speed Sensor, darum dachte ich mir, machste einfach den Magnet von der Kurbel ab damit die TF-Werte nur vom Leistungsmesser genommen werden und meine Geschwindigkeit trotzdem von dem DUO Sensor.
Ich musste feststellen das der ROX anscheinend beide Sensoren zur Auswertung für die TF heranzieht, den ersten Kilometer hatte ich ein auf und ab, die Anzeige ist zwischen 85-0-85-0-85-0-85 usw hin und hergesprungen. Bin davon ausgegangen das bloß ein Wert für die TF genommen wird bei zwei Sensoren. 
Ausreißer in den 180er bereich hatte ich auch schon ohne Wattkurbel, letzen Herbst, nur mit Sigmasensor, habe gerade mal im Data Center nachgeschaut, vielleicht kann Sigma beim nächsten Update die TF Sensoren ähnlich wie die HF Sesnoren bisschen überarbeiten.

Und vielleicht wird ja ähnlich wie bei der Konkkurenz noch Strava Beacon implementiert, das wäre mir eigentlich am wichtigsten


----------



## Bike_N_D (12. März 2020)

Hier noch mal was anderes, positives zum Rox 12.
Seit November letzten Jahres hatte ich keine Gelegenheit meinen Rox 12 für Außeneinsätze zu nutzen, nur Indoorcycling war angesagt. 
Selbst da hat er ohne zu murren seine Arbeit getan. Auch in Verbindung mit meinem Smarttrainer, keine Probleme   
Seit dem Update habe ich keine Negativen Erfahrungen gemacht, schon vorher hatte ich kaum bis keine Reboot's, bis jetzt "leider"  auch noch keine .
Ich habe ihn heute mal an die frische Luft gebracht, von Indoor auf Gravelprofil umgestellt und nach nicht mal 2 Minuten hatte er GPS Empfang, spitze, und das nach fast 4 Monaten ohne....da brauchen teilweise Mobiltelefone länger....
Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem Rox 12, benutze ihn zum trainieren und Aufzeichnen meiner Touren. 
Jetzt kam noch eine Stages Powerkurbel hinzu und selbst diese wurde ohne Probleme als Sensor erkannt und arbeitet (zumindest in dem kurzem Test den ich tun konnte) sehr zuverlässig.
Bis jetzt, spitzen Teil, ich mag's immer mehr


----------



## a-x-e-l (12. März 2020)

Rallarros schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 993998
> 
> @a-x-e-l  Danke für deine sachliche Antwort
> 
> ...



Ja, das schon. Die Kommunikation ist programmiert, was die Lage der Geräte angeht,
ist das Sache des Users. Deshalb dachte ich, die Probleme rühren daher.
Woher kommt die Spannungsversorgung für den ROX 12? Du hast, wie ich auch, einen
externen Anschluss. Powerbank oder Akku des E-Bikes oder Dynamo?
Hast du mal probeweise den Stecker entfernt und bist nur über den Akku des ROX 12 gefahren?
So rein zum Test?


----------



## a-x-e-l (12. März 2020)

Rennbootlenker schrieb:


> Warum seh ich die Kommentare von dem Franzose wieder? ADMIN!
> was mich jetzt interessiert. Seit wann bitte gelten Nutrias zur sehr seltenen Tierart?
> Ach.
> 
> ...



Das dachte ich damals auch, dass Entfernen des Magneten reicht. Aber der DUO Sensor hat halt die entsprechende Kennung über das ANT+
Protokoll als kombinierter Sensor und sendet dann TF=0.


----------



## Scrat (13. März 2020)

@Rennbootlenker Ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher ob ich jetzt Garmin Edge 800 und Rox 12 verwechsle, aber ich habe an einem Rad einen Garmin GSC-10 Sensor mit einer Wattkurbel kombiniert und ich meine, dass ich den GSC-10 Sensor anstelle „Speed/Cadence“ als reinen Speed-Sensor hinzufügen konnte. Muss ich am Wochenende nochmal nachschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (13. März 2020)

Scrat schrieb:


> @Rennbootlenker Ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher ob ich jetzt Garmin Edge 800 und Rox 12 verwechsle, aber ich habe an einem Rad einen Garmin GSC-10 Sensor mit einer Wattkurbel kombiniert und ich meine, dass ich den GSC-10 Sensor anstelle „Speed/Cadence“ als reinen Speed-Sensor hinzufügen konnte. Muss ich am Wochenende nochmal nachschauen.



Hatte auch den Edge 800. Meine mich zu erinnern, dass es dort so war, wie du schreibst.


----------



## Rallarros (13. März 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Ja, das schon. Die Kommunikation ist programmiert, was die Lage der Geräte angeht,
> ist das Sache des Users. Deshalb dachte ich, die Probleme rühren daher.
> Woher kommt die Spannungsversorgung für den ROX 12? Du hast, wie ich auch, einen
> externen Anschluss. Powerbank oder Akku des E-Bikes oder Dynamo?
> ...



Wenn man gelesen hätte.

Um die Sachlage gründlich zu schildern, schrieb ich schon,
daß ich das eWerk mit dem Pufferakku von bumm  seit über 10 Jahren benutze.
Und logo, daß ich den Rox auch ohne Stromanschluß auch gründlich unter allen Bedingungen als erfahrener User und Radler  getestet habe.
Da der Rox so viel weniger Strom als der uralte Garmin Zümo 220 verbraucht, benutze ich ihn ohne.

Der Winter war herrlich und seit dem 22 XII 2019 fuhr ich 2768 Kilometer durch die Pampa, am Sonntag werden es 3000 sein.

Heute wieder Sonnenwetter, die seltene Albinos Nutria wartet auf mich, und dann Kappelrodeck, Sasbachwalden, die *Schwarzwald Hochstraße*,  Kniebis, die Zuflucht, Löcherberg, Oberkirch wo meine Crêpe Suzette au Grand Marnier genossen wird....
es sei denn, die deutschen Zöllner lassen uns über die Brücke,
weil diese seit gestern wegen Covid19 als übersensible Zone drüben eingestuft wurde.
Der Dauer-Piepser hatte letzte Woche dies vorgeahnt.

Die Schreibweise und Tonlage einiger Forumisten ist hier doch seltsam.
Respekt und Sachlichkeit sind oberstes Gebot in einem Forum.


----------



## Bike_N_D (13. März 2020)

Rallarros schrieb:


> Respekt und Sachlichkeit sind oberstes Gebot in einem Forum


Dann respektiere doch bitte auch die Hilfe der Forenteilnehmer und des Herstellers und sende den ROX 12 bitte an Sigma. 
Wie du schriebst, "sachlich" bleiben. Dann nimm die "Sache" endlich in die Hand und lass Taten folgen, sprich, dem Rox 12 zum Hersteller zur Fehleranalyse.


----------



## Rallarros (13. März 2020)

Irgendwo habe ich auf dem Sigma Portal gelesen,
daß eine Mehrtagestour über 300 Kilometer mit dem Rox 12.0 voreinplanbar ist oder sein wird.

Dann wäre es schön, daß der Rox 12.0 auch da in die Tour wieder von allein am nächsten Morgen einspringt, 
wo er ihn am Abend beim Ausschalten verlassen hat. Alle Navis können es ohne rumzufumeln.
Denn es ist lästig in eine aktuelle Tour wiedereinzuspringen, wenn das Gerät *den nächstgelegenen Ort* sowieso nie von selbst findet,
und mit dem ewigen Piepsen dazu auffordert in die Heimatstadt zurückzufahren.


----------



## luistrenker72 (13. März 2020)

Rallarros schrieb:


> Irgendwo habe ich auf dem Sigma Portal gelesen,
> daß eine Mehrtagestour über 300 Kilometer mit dem Rox 12.0 voreinplanbar ist oder sein wird.
> 
> Dann wäre es schön, daß der Rox 12.0 auch da in die Tour wieder von allein am nächsten Morgen einspringt,
> ...


Wenn es alle Navis können, dann wäre es wohl besser du wechselst zu einem anderen Hersteller, oder besuchst wie angeboten Sigma persönlich. Meiner Meinung haben die User in diesem Forum bereits all ihr Wissen eingebracht. Ich würde dir gerne weiterhelfen, aber leider kann ich einen Großteil deiner Probleme nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Speichenputzer (13. März 2020)

Rallarros schrieb:


> Wenn man gelesen hätte.
> 
> Um die Sachlage gründlich zu schildern, schrieb ich schon,
> daß ich das eWerk mit dem Pufferakku von bumm  seit über 10 Jahren benutze.
> ...



Hallo Admin wo bist du? Bitte setze diesem "googleübersetzten" Trollverhalten endlich ein Ende! Diese Selbstdarstellung ist, so finde ich , einfach unerträglich und hat in diesem Herstellerforum nicht zu suchen.  Sie hilft niemandem der hier seriös und problemorientierten Usern wirlich weiter. Danke!


----------



## Hans1959 (13. März 2020)

Am besten ignorieren den Troll,er schreibt immer das selbe.Wenn das Gerät nicht so funktioniert wie gewohnt oder erwachtet wende ich mich an den Hersteller oder Verkäufer das Ding und gut ist.Das führt doch zu keinem Ergebnis hier und dieses Kauderwelch versteht eh keiner richtig.Ich benutz den Rox auch jeden Tag und ich kann nur sagen der funktioniert gut.Ich habe Sigma schon seit dem Rox10 und mir ist immer geholfen worden bei Sigma,kann ich nicht anders sagen.


----------



## TrekDet (13. März 2020)

Ich habe auch nur einen gravierenden Minuspunkt (den weiter oben erwähnten Bug mit der Trainingsansicht halte ich für nicht so wichtig) Und das ist, das der Rox12 beim Anhalten die Ansicht "in Fahrtrichtung" verliert. Mittlerweile habe ich mich daran gewöhnt, doch es erschwert unnötigerweise die Navigation nach einer Pause. Aber mir ist schon klar, dass es kein Navi gibt, was fehlerfrei bzw vollkommen nutzerfreundlich arbeitet.


----------



## Rallarros (13. März 2020)

Speichenputzer schrieb:


> Herstellerforum



Ach so ist es.
Nah, dann verstehe ich auch die Veranlagungen.

@TrekDet Natürlich sind die Navis zuverlässig und nutzerfreudlich,  seit 20 Jahren.

Heute nach Kilometer 83,2 totaler Absturz während der Fahrt und das Ding konnte dann auch nicht mehr ausgeschaltet werden,
und verlangte die völlige Registrierung bzw.  Anmeldung wie man sieht.

All diese Fehlfunktionen in allen Etagen beweisen einzig und allein, daß die Software schlecht konzipiert ist  und es nicht packt.

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennbootlenker (13. März 2020)

Es ist ja schön das hier wieder bisschen was geschrieben wird, es ist auch toll das Sigma sich wieder zu Wort meldet.

Aber seit 2 verdammten Wochen geht es hier bloß um eine Aufmerksamkeit suchende Person, lasst den Typen doch seine Probleme mit dem rox haben, wenn er zu blöd ist sich Hilfe anzunehmen oder sich sigma anzuvertrauen hat er das nur verdient.
Er weiß alles besser weil er ist ja ein erfahrener Polarkreis Fahrer und blablabla.
Aber ich finds schön wieviel Geduld hier die User haben und immerwieder versuchen einer aussichtslosen Situation ihre Zeit opfern.


Wenns wie in Österreich dann hoffentlich auch bei uns zum shutdown kommt, kann er nichtmehr über diese kack Brücke fahren und unsere Probleme sind vorbei da spätestens dann auch mal die Grenzen dicht gemacht sind, ein Traum.

@Rallarros 
Hé vous français!  Enfin, envoyez votre compteur de vitesse à Sigma et ne dérangez plus les gens du forum.


----------



## Bike_N_D (13. März 2020)

Rallarros schrieb:


> Irgendwo habe ich auf dem Sigma Portal gelesen,
> daß eine Mehrtagestour über 300 Kilometer mit dem Rox 12.0 voreinplanbar ist oder sein wird.



Ich hatte mal einen Artikel vor einiger Zeit hier verlinkt, dieser hier ist es. Ließ ihn dir bitte durch und LERNE daraus.
Die Stelle, welche dich interessieren sollte steht bei der Überschrift: *How To Power Down When Riding Multi-day Rides* 
Niemand hat bis jetzt solch enormen Probleme wie du sie aufgezeigt hast. 
Bei deinen Langstreckenerfahrungen sollte es kein Problem sein bei Sigma vorbei zu schauen und all das dort vor Ort beim Hersteller zu klären. Das ist die einfachste und effektivste Möglichkeit. 

Solltest du dies* nicht *in Anspruch nehmen wollen (aus welch unerfindlichen Gründen auch immer) dann empfehle ich dir wirklich, dieses Forum zu verlassen und dich mit deinem Fachhändler, der ebenfalls solch Probleme zu haben scheint, zusammen zu tun. Dann könnt ihr ja gemeinsam eine Lösung finden, nachdem du ihr keine Hilfe annehmen möchtest.
Verzeih bitte den etwas harscheren Ton von mir, doch irgendwann ist auch meine Geduld diesbezüglich erschöpft. Eine Ferndiagnose ist immer schwierig, deswegen eben ein Besuch beim Hersteller, bzw. das Einschicken des Gerätes hier Abhilfe schaffen kann.
Bei Ignoranz des Users diesbezüglich, können wir aber dann leider auch nicht weiterhelfen. Sry.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (13. März 2020)

Hat sein Händler die gleichen Probleme  - oh weh, noch ein Infizierter.
Nicht dass sich aus der Richtung auch noch ein Virus bildet.


----------



## Bike_N_D (13. März 2020)

Rallarros schrieb:


> Ach so ist es.
> Nah, dann verstehe ich auch die Veranlagungen.


Ich habe dir mal eine Route geplan, Von Strasburg zu Sigma Deutschland, falls das zu schwer sein sollte, hier die GPX Datei. Diese wurde übrigens mit Komoot erstellt, Rennradprofil, damit nicht so viele "unebene" Wege drin sind. Und du musst nicht mal über die "Problembrücke".


----------



## Bike_N_D (13. März 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Hat sein Händler die gleichen Probleme - oh weh, noch ein Infizierter.


Schau dir diesen Post an. Das erklärt viel.


----------



## TrekDet (13. März 2020)

Wenn ihr ihn einfach ignorieren würdet, also auch gar nicht mehr darauf eingehen würdet, dann könnte es hier endlich normal weiter gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (13. März 2020)

Vielleicht nimmt er noch einen der nett und ernst gemeinten Hilfsangebote an.

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt   -   aber sie stirbt.


----------



## Bike_N_D (13. März 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Das dachte ich damals auch, dass Entfernen des Magneten reicht. Aber der DUO Sensor hat halt die entsprechende Kennung über das ANT+
> Protokoll als kombinierter Sensor und sendet dann TF=0.


Ich habe grade mal nen Versuch unternommen bezüglich Trittfrequenz, Stages <> Duo-Sendor von Sigma.
Wenn ich beides aktiv lasse, dann nimmt der Rox die Trittfrequenz vom Duo Sensor. Wenn ich den Magneten entferne und fahre, dann erkennt er komischerweise keine Trittfrequenz von der Stages. Erst wenn ich den Duo Sensor aus der Liste entferne, wird von der Stages die Trittfrequenz ausgegeben.
Ich habe übrigens eine neue GRX Stages (nur den linken Kurbelarm), Gen 3 ist das bei der neuen. falls das Hilfe.


----------



## Scrat (13. März 2020)

Und kannst Du den Duosensor als reinen SPD-Sensor ohne CAD am Rox anlernen?


----------



## MK83 (13. März 2020)

*@SIGMA-Support:*
Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass es nach wie vor einen Bug bei der Pausenanzeige eines Rox12-Trainings im Data Center gibt. Importiert man eine Aktivität dann ist alles soweit ok. Löscht man jedoch eine Pause dann rutschen alle vorhandenen Pausen wieder in den 0-Punkt.

Schöne Grüße
Manfred


----------



## Bike_N_D (13. März 2020)

Scrat schrieb:


> Und kannst Du den Duosensor als reinen SPD-Sensor ohne CAD am Rox anlernen?


Nein, das ist mir nicht gelungen, der Sensor wird immer als duo erkannt, also beides. Hatte gehofft, in den Sensor Einstellungen diese einzeln an/auszuschalten. Keine Ahnung ob da sigma was machen kann. 
Glücklicherweise habe ich noch die "alten" Sensoren vom Rox 10, die waren physisch getrennt. Zumindest kann ich dann den Speedsensor nutzen und nehme die cadence von der stages.


----------



## Erdi01 (13. März 2020)

Also ich kann die ganze Aufregung der letzten Tage hier gar nicht nachvollziehen 

Ich freue mich über meinen Rox 12, der mich in unbekanntem Gelände ans Ziel führt. Das ist für mich Sinn und Zweck. Wenn ich mich aber auskenne und der Meinung bin, ich kenne einen besseren Weg, dann fahre ich den einfach und ignoriere den Rox vor mir.

Grundsätzlich kann ein Navi nur so gut sein wie sein verwendetes Kartenrohmaterial. Hier halt OSM. Wikipedia ist schließlich auch kein Brockhaus Enzyklopädie, auch wenn viele es mittlerweile dafür halten!?

Und ich frage mich ob Jedem der Unterschied zwischen einen Track und einer Route bekannt ist, bzw. ob die nun verfügbare Anleitung mal gründlich durchgelesen wurde. Da ist zwar die Rede von Track und Navigation. Von der Beschreibung her ist das aber gleichzusetzen.

"_INFO: Unterschied zwischen Track und Navigation

Der Grundunterschied besteht in der Flexibilität des Re-Routings während der Fahrt. Bei einer Zieleingabe,
ist nur das Ziel definiert und nicht der Weg zum Ziel. Daher kann sehr flexibel auf das Verlassen der
ursprünglichen Strecke eingegangen werden und sehr schnell eine neue Route erzeugt werden.

Bei einem Track versucht der ROX 12.0 SPORT Sie auf diesen zurückzuführen. Dies kann unter
Umständen zu längeren Meldungen mit der Aufforderung zum Umkehren führen. Sollten sie bewusst
den Track verlassen haben, um später wieder auf diesen zurückzukehren, ignorieren Sie die Meldungen. Der ROX 12.0 SPORT prüft ständig ab wann es „besser“ ist zum nächsten Trackpunkt zu fahren."_


----------



## Rallarros (14. März 2020)

@Erdi01  Danke für die sachliche Antwort.

Ja, ich verstehe, jetzt daß mit einer OSM-Karte man z.B nie weit fern reisen kann, wie ich es zu 100% mit meinem uralten Zümo 220 seit über 10 Jahren gewohnt bin. Dies bestätigten meine FH von hüben und drüben.
Es sollte vom Gesetzgeber angeordnet sein, auf der Verpackung solcher Produkte zweiter Kategorie diesen Hinweis vorn und in großen Buchstaben zu zeigen.
Was eine OSM Karte im hohen Skandinavien kann, ist also noch zweifelhafter. Leider.

Ich schrieb immer wieder gleichzeitig über "vorgeplantes Track" und "Einzelzieleingabe". Der Unterschied ist mir seit fast 20 Jahren bewußt.

In der 126 Kilmometer Tagestour von gestern im Hochschwarzwald mit 1400 Meter D+ lag die GPS-Signal-Stärke bei 1 Meter,
äußerst selten bei 2 zwischen zwei sehr steilen Hängen in sehr schmalen Tälern wie z.B. bei Allerheiligen.
Kompass stand immer auf "_élevé_", also stark. Ein höheres Nivô gibt es nicht, oder ?

*Noch drei Neuigkeiten*:

sehr oft zeigten die Pfeiler... die andere Richtung als die blaue Straße bei einer Kreuzung (Bilschirm-Auflösung 50 Meter und automatischer Zoom)
seit einiger Zeit piepst mein Ding nicht mehr so andauernd und zeigt nur oben links  das Ausrufezeichen beim Verlust der blauen Straße.
die Best-Werte im Rox 12.0 werden beim Aufbewahren vor dem Ausschalten gezeigt, bleiben nicht im Speicher, der niht mehr aktualisiert ist. Die höchste Steigung beläuft sich auf.. 107 Meter z.B.
Dagegen sind sie richtig, soweit ich das schätzen kann, im Sigma Cloud Center aktualisiert.
Aber das stört mich nicht, weil mich die Länge der Tour und das D+ Niveau interessieren, was mein Zümo 220 auch zeigt und speichert.


Diese zahlreichen Fehlen in allen Etagen und Schichten deuten auf eine unangepasste Software,
sogar wenn man schon das 7. Factory Reset gemacht hat.

Aber bei den abermaligen Verlusten der avisierten Richtung auch in schmalen Tälern mit einer einzigen Straße zwischen zwei steilen Hängen... nah Ihr wisst schon. Einmal verloren immer verloren, auch mit der Funktion "_Überspringen des nächsten Punkts_", wie mir hier freundlich empfohlen wurde.

Morgen geht mein 2000 Kilometer langer Test mit dem Rox 12.0 seit dem 1. Februar 2020 zu ende ?. 
(Und 3000 km auf dem Tacho seit dem 22. XII. 2019)

ps: ich habe nicht die "_Sport_" Auflage, da ich keine Sensoren brauche. Nur das Reisen zählt. Jeder sein Ding.


----------



## a-x-e-l (14. März 2020)

Was ist das D+ Niveau?

Zum Thema Qualität von OSM: Ich kann da nicht wirklich schlechtes sagen. Ich hatte meinen Garmin Edge 800 mit OSM-KArten in vielen Ländern im Urlaub dabei und dort hat es gut gepasst.  Sogar in Laos...  Die Straßenattribute sind nicht perfekt aber was ist schon perfekt.


----------



## Hans1959 (14. März 2020)

Ich bin jetzt mitlerweile 61 und fahr schon MTB und Rennrad da gab's kein GPS und man soll es kaum glauben wir haben auch schon mehrtägige Touren ohne GPS gemacht und bin auch gut wieder nach Hause gekommen nur mit Karte.Oder Touren am Gardasee mit dem Kloster Tourguide, so hieß das Ding glaube ich,ein Arbeitskollege fährt Brevets und hat noch einen Rox 10 am Rad,also ein überlegen ist schon möglich ohne GPS.Ist zwar heute alles sehr schön das es so etwas gibt ,aber notwendig ist es nicht.Ich bin auch schon mit meinem GPS im Auto völlig bödsinnige Wege gefahren,vor allem wenn man sich auskennt würde man oft ganz anders fahren


----------



## Sadwick (14. März 2020)

Hans1959 schrieb:


> und hat noch einen Rox 10 am Rad,also ein überlegen ist schon möglich ohne GPS


Ich nehme an, du meinst überle*b*en. Aber auch der ROX 10 ist ein GPS-Gerät 
Natürlich gebe ich dir recht, dass "es auch ohne geht", aber wir haben heute nunmal die technischen Möglichkeiten. Und damit ist es mir allemal lieber mit kurzem Blick auf's Navi zu wissen wo es her geht, anstatt dafür anhalten und Karte lesen zu müssen.
Wenn ich dann merke, dass mich das Navi aber nicht zuverlässig führt (aus welchen Gründen auch immer!), dann verleidet mir das auch den Spaß und ich ärgere mich so viel Geld dafür ausgegeben zu haben.
Mit der Navigation des ROX 12 war ich an sich immer sehr zufrieden. Anfangs hatte ich Probleme mit sehr vielen falschen oder fehlenden Abbiegehinweisen, aber das ist schon lange gepatcht und seither gab es in der Richtung nichts großartig zu beklagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (14. März 2020)

Bin heute meine Runde mit Track-Navigation gefahren und habe dann unterwegs auf "Nach Hause" navigieren umgeschaltet.
Die Piepserei wie bisher auch, merke keinen Unterschied zum letzten Update. Wo er mal gemosert hat war, als ich nicht den zur Straße parallel verlaufenden Radweg benutzt habe, sondern auf der Straße gefahren bin. Keine Wackler bei der Karte und kein Drehen der Karte nach Anhalten an Ampeln. Keine Verbindungsabbrüche bei den Sensoren feststellbar.

Der Upload zur Cloud hinterher war nicht möglich...hatte ich schon länger nicht mehr. Ich hatte dann noch beim Kartenmanager geschaut, ob es dort aktualisiertes Kartenmaterial gibt. Ist noch aktuell-wirklich? 

@SIGMA-Support  Was ist denn bzgl. Aktualisierung des Kartenmaterials geplant? Wie oft jährlich?


----------



## Hans1959 (14. März 2020)

Genau,mein Rox12 funktioniert gut,keine Frage und ich möchte auf das Gerät auch nicht verzichten,ich bin wohl etwas vom Thema abgekommen,aber der Kollege erzählt hier immer das selbe,Ratschläge  werden scheinbar ja nicht angenommen und Sigma ja auch nicht mit ins Boot genommen.Also wofür schreibt er praktisch immer das selbe,bringt doch nix


----------



## Greatdisaster (14. März 2020)

Die Sigmacloud ist am Wochenende echt eine Katastrophe und das obwohl die bei Amazon (AWS) gehostet wird.
Ich würde auf Nextcloud/Owncloud oder im Notfall Google Drive/Dropbox umschwenken wenn sowohl der Rox als auch das Datacenter dafür eine Unterstützung hätten. Als das zu implementieren wäre garantiert nicht gerade günstig.


----------



## TrekDet (14. März 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> [...]
> und kein Drehen der Karte nach Anhalten an Ampeln.
> [...]


Das ist bei mir leider immer noch.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. März 2020)

Heute keinerlei Verbindungsabbrüche mit der Stages Kurbel obwohl mir die Fenix5 schon seit einigen Touren meldet dass die Batterie im Leistungsmesser schwach ist.

Navigation wie immer zuverlässig.


----------



## a-x-e-l (14. März 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Heute keinerlei Verbindungsabbrüche mit der Stages Kurbel obwohl mir die Fenix5 schon seit einigen Touren meldet dass die Batterie im Leistungsmesser schwach ist.
> 
> Navigation wie immer zuverlässig.



Ja, so ne Meldung über sterbende Batterien wäre auch auf meiner Wunschliste. Genau wie eine wählbare Grenze für die Geschwindigkeit, ab der Auto-Stop aktiv wird. Wunschliste, das wäre doch was. Nachdem das letze Update wirklich einen guten Schritt in Richtung Stabilität
gegenüber Ansturz und Verbindungsabbrüchen gebracht hat und damit m.M.n. die richtige Prioritäten gesetzt wurden, könnte man ja
weiter gehen und aus dem Kreise der frühen Beta Tester noch Anregungen entgegen nehmen.

Wie denkt ihr darüber? Sollen wir eine Wunschliste anfangen?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. März 2020)

Denke SIGMA hat für den Nachfolger schon ein Lastenheft erstellt.

Wünschen können wir uns alles. Vielleicht ist ein Feature dabei das sie bisher nicht als erforderlich erachtet haben.


----------



## Rennbootlenker (14. März 2020)

Wie meinst du das mit dem Auto stop? Verstehe gerade nicht was du meinst mit Grenze 

Bei mir stoppt es circa 3-4 Sekunden nachdem die Sensoren 0kmh melden, also wenn ich stehe.


----------



## ShawnHast (14. März 2020)

Bin heute eine 160 km Ausfahrt mit der neuen Firmware gefahren. Navigation hat tadellos funktioniert, es gab keinerlei Probleme mit der Systemstabilität. An mehreren stellen habe ich den in Komoot geplanten Track verlassen und wurde dennoch zuverlässig zurückgeführt. Das barometrische Höhenprofil sieht vernünftig aus. Akkulaufzeit lag leider nur bei 6,5 Stunden, weil ich durchgängig mit 50% Helligkeit gefahren bin. Die Schnellladefunktion ist ziemlich praktisch, wenn man unmittelbar vor dem Losfahren feststellt, dass der Rox fast leer ist ;-) Die Sigma Cloud hat heute zeitweise nicht funktioniert, jetzt klappt die Synchronisation aber wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (14. März 2020)

Rennbootlenker schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das mit dem Auto stop? Verstehe gerade nicht was du meinst mit Grenze
> 
> Bei mir stoppt es circa 3-4 Sekunden nachdem die Sensoren 0 kmh melden, also wenn ich stehe.



Mein Garmin Edge 800 kann Autopause mit einstellbarer Grenze. D.h., wenn ich an die Ampel ran fahre, dann
klicke ich fast nie aus, sondern werde langsamer bis zum Stillstand, d.h. ich balanciere aber das Vorderrad bewegt sich bzw. der Lenker geht von rechts nach links bzw. umgekehrt. Da ich dann unter 5 kmh bin, wertet der Edge das als Stehen und geht auf PAUSE.

Beim ROX wird dieses Kriechen bzw. "fast" Stillstehen aber mit in die Berechnung der Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit mit einbezogen und verfälscht dann den Schnitt-Luxusproblem 

Ist so wie mit den el. Fensterhebern. Bin groß geworden mit Kurbeln und hab jetzt dicke Arme, seit ich el. Fensterheber
habe, möchte ich die nicht mehr missen.


----------



## a-x-e-l (14. März 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Denke SIGMA hat für den Nachfolger schon ein Lastenheft erstellt.
> 
> Wünschen können wir uns alles. Vielleicht ist ein Feature dabei das sie bisher nicht als erforderlich erachtet haben.



Ja, denke auch, dass der Nachfolger in Arbeit ist. Wäre doch ein guter Zeitpunkt, sich was zu wünschen.


----------



## ShawnHast (14. März 2020)

Wenn wir schon beim Thema eines möglichen Nachfolgers sind: Ich würde mir wünschen ...

entspiegeltes Display
längere Akkulaufzeit
kleinere Displayränder
Nutzung der Lade-LED als Ereignisanzeige
Piepser lauter einstellbar
Höhenzoom mit neuer Stufe, die den kompletten Track erfasst
Minimale Displayhelligkeit bei Autohelligkeit in den Einstellungen konfigurierbar (standardmäßig aber deaktivieren)
Möglichkeit einer durchgängigen Touchbedienung; hierfür müsste lediglich noch ein Home-Button in der Bedienoberfläche implementiert werden
Einheitliche Namenskonvention der Sigma Software. Einfach alles Sigma Link (für Windows, Android, iOSetc. ) nennen, um bei Neulingen weniger Verwirrung zu stiften
Sigma Data Center: Importmöglichkeit von Excel-Dateien (mit fest definiertem Spaltenlayout) und v.a. FIT-Dateien (ein ehemaliger Garmin-/Wahoo-Nutzer kann nur über Umwege seine Aktivitäten importieren); Batch-Operationen in der Aktivitäten-Ansicht (z.B. mehrere Aktivitäten gleichzeitig einem Sportprofil zuweisen)
Bootloader-Unlock für Power User ;-)


----------



## Bike_N_D (14. März 2020)

ShawnHast schrieb:


> Möglichkeit einer durchgängigen Touchbedienung; hierfür müsste lediglich noch ein Home-Button in der Bedienoberfläche implementiert werden


Das sehe ich als etwas kritisch, denn wenn du dich nur auf Touch verlässt und die seitlichen Buttons weg lässt, hast du keine "Backuplösung" mehr im Falle eines Falles. Ich persönlich finde die seitlichen Buttons recht nützlich, wenn ich bei Kälte mit Handschuhen fahre die nicht wirklich für Touchbedienung ausgelegt sind.
Ich denke, Sigma hat diese hauptsächlich aus diesem Grund beibehalten, als mögliches "Backup" oder Alternative Benutzung.


----------



## ShawnHast (14. März 2020)

.


----------



## a-x-e-l (14. März 2020)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Das sehe ich als etwas kritisch, denn wenn du dich nur auf Touch verlässt und die seitlichen Buttons weg lässt, hast du keine "Backuplösung" mehr im Falle eines Falles. Ich persönlich finde die seitlichen Buttons recht nützlich, wenn ich bei Kälte mit Handschuhen fahre die nicht wirklich für Touchbedienung ausgelegt sind.
> Ich denke, Sigma hat diese hauptsächlich aus diesem Grund beibehalten, als mögliches "Backup" oder Alternative Benutzung.



Muss ja nicht "Entweder oder" sein, sondern "sowohl als auch" wie bisher mit Wischen links/rechts oder halt die Tasten am Gehäuse.
It*s  magic...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resimilchkuh (14. März 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Mein Garmin Edge 800 kann Autopause mit einstellbarer Grenze. D.h., wenn ich an die Ampel ran fahre, dann
> klicke ich fast nie aus, sondern werde langsamer bis zum Stillstand, d.h. ich balanciere aber das Vorderrad bewegt sich bzw. der Lenker geht von rechts nach links bzw. umgekehrt. Da ich dann unter 5 kmh bin, wertet der Edge das als Stehen und geht auf PAUSE.
> 
> Beim ROX wird dieses Kriechen bzw. "fast" Stillstehen aber mit in die Berechnung der Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit mit einbezogen und verfälscht dann den Schnitt-Luxusproblem
> ...



Also bei mir stoppt unterhalb von 4 km/h die Aufzeichnung immer und damit doch eigentlich auch die Berechnung des Schnitt?! Ich würde mir aber tatsächlich auch einen einstellbaren Schwellenwert wünschen, da ich das Bergauf manchmal sehr "geniesse" und dann sehr oft die Aufzeichnung an/aus/an/aus usw. geht.


----------



## Rennbootlenker (14. März 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Mein Garmin Edge 800 kann Autopause mit einstellbarer Grenze. D.h., wenn ich an die Ampel ran fahre, dann
> klicke ich fast nie aus, sondern werde langsamer bis zum Stillstand, d.h. ich balanciere aber das Vorderrad bewegt sich bzw. der Lenker geht von rechts nach links bzw. umgekehrt. Da ich dann unter 5 kmh bin, wertet der Edge das als Stehen und geht auf PAUSE.
> 
> Beim ROX wird dieses Kriechen bzw. "fast" Stillstehen aber mit in die Berechnung der Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit mit einbezogen und verfälscht dann den Schnitt-Luxusproblem




Ach ok so meinst du das kann das auch nachvollziehen da ich das ähnlich handhabe, bloß das ich mir da über den Schnitt noch keine Gedanken gemacht habe ?


----------



## a-x-e-l (14. März 2020)

Rennbootlenker schrieb:


> Ach ok so meinst du das kann das auch nachvollziehen da ich das ähnlich handhabe, bloß das ich mir da über den Schnitt noch keine Gedanken gemacht habe ?



Komm du mal Ü50, dann ist jeder 1/10 km/h hart erkämpft....

Aber ernsthaft, ich kann inzwischen auch gut ohne leben. Seit ich die Stages am Rad habe, ist der Wert über die erbrachte Leistung in Relation zum Puls viel aussagekräftiger als der Schnitt. Daher habe ich auch nicht mehr genervt.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. März 2020)

Sind wir hier alle Ü50?


----------



## Rennbootlenker (14. März 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Sind wir hier alle Ü50?




Nein! 
Ich zähle noch nichtmal bei Rennen zur Senior1 Wertung, hab da noch 18 Monate Zeit ?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. März 2020)

Der ROX läuft und läuft...
Hängt noch der ganze Dreck von 2019 dran.


----------



## jojo_ab (15. März 2020)

Ja, der Rox läuft wie er soll. Eingeschaltet, Touchdisplay bedient und los gefahren. Spaßeshalber habe ich auf dem Rückweg mal die Navigation getestet, ob sie nach dem Update irgendwie schlechter geworden ist. Funktioniert aber so gut wie vor dem Update.

Was mal wieder nicht geht ist die Sigma Cloud, Rox synchronisiert gar nicht.
Ich hoffe dass Sigma das mal endlich in den Griff bekommt.


----------



## ShawnHast (15. März 2020)

.


----------



## Bike_N_D (15. März 2020)

Um noch mal auf den Duo Sensor und Stages Powermeter zurückzukommen. Ich habe heute den Duo deaktiviert/entfernt aus dem Rox 12 und die Trittfrequenz über die Stages ausgelesen. Die Geschwindigkeit habe ich über nen "alten" single Speed Sensor von meinem Rox 10 abgegriffen. Ich muss sagen, werde diese Kombination weiterhin so fahren.
@ Sigma Ist es möglich, bei den Duo Sensoren (Speed/Cadence) einen Schalter softwareseitig in den Rox 12 einzupflegen, mit welchem man die Cadence ausschalten kann? Oder zumindest eine Präferenz festsetzen, welcher Cadence Sensor genutzt werden soll, wenn wie bei mir ein Duo Sensor und eine Stages Powerkurbel vorhanden ist?


----------



## der_marv (15. März 2020)

Unser französischer Freund muss sich nun etwas überlegen 

Wegen des Coronavirus schließt Deutschland ab Montagmorgen weitgehend seine Grenzen zu Frankreich, Österreich und zur Schweiz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (15. März 2020)

der_marv schrieb:


> Wegen des Coronavirus schließt Deutschland ab Montagmorgen weitgehend seine Grenzen zu Frankreich, Österreich und zur Schweiz.


Dann kann er schon mal nicht über die böse Brücke geleitet werden. Der Rox hatte eben schon die Präventionspläne und damit einhergehende Straßenvermeidungen im Update mit eingespielt ...


----------



## Rallarros (15. März 2020)

Schlußendlich, für meinen 2000 Kilometer Test seit dem 1. Februar 2020   
habe ich dem Rox 12.0 nicht mehr seine letzten 68 Kilometer gegönnt,
und mein Cockpit ist wieder für die normalen Reisen
mit dem uralten Garmin Zümo 220, Jahrgang 2006,  und seinen richtigen Karten eingerichtet. Also keine OSM.







 

Mit BaseCamp habe ich genau die GLEICHEN mit Komoot vorgeplanten gpx Tracks in mein Zümo 220 eingeführt,  
mit denen ich diese unvermeidlichen Amok-Fahrten mit dem Rox 12.0 seit sechs Wochen  zu fahren gezwungen war.
Zum Glück baut Komoot gpx Tracks auf, die man einfach mit einem dafür eingerichteten Bouton in ein x-beliebiges Gerät einführen kann !

Ich fuhr heute die gleiche Strecke durch *Löcherberg*, wo der Rox 12.0 sich derart vor einigen Tagen blamiert hatte.
Problemlos... Mein uraltes Garmin Zümo 220, Jahrgang 2006, hat selbstverständlich seinen Dienst gewissenhaft, flexibel,
mit ständigem und haarfeinem Anpassungsvermögen weiter verrichtet.

Das Zümo 220 kennt überall in der Welt die winzigsten Fahrradwege und ist für Fahrräder genauso konfigurierbar,
und vermeidet à la demande die Feld- und Forstwege, die für andere Sportarten zu sehen und benutzen sind.
Nach Oppenau hatte ich eine echte sehr steile MTB Trasse spontan genommen, durch Schlamm und Gestein,
und mein Zümo rafte sofort und rechnete neu durch schlimme Forstwege.

Je nach Lust und  Laune konnte ich also Abbiegen und der Zümo 220 berrechnete im Nu die neue Route neu,
ohne mir langwierige  360° Kreise aufzuzwingen oder mich nach Canossa wie der Rox 12.0 schicken zu  wollen, usw. usf.
und ich konnte die Rheinbrücke befahren, um in der Heimat wieder zu sein.

Sogar bei schönen  geraden Strecken ohne Kreuzungen wurde er auch NIEMALS
von diesen unvermeidlichen und ständigen Wutanfällen wie der Rox  12.0 befallen.

Also, wie für das letzte sogenannte "_backend Update_" wird wieder mindestens 9 Monate abgewartet,  
bis es bei der nächsten Jahreswende 2021 ein Novum von Sigma mit leerem changelog  gibt.

Gestern musste ich  mit dem Rox 12.0 so oft in einem Dorf quer und durch fahren,  
daß sein gestricktes Knäuel nur noch  rot am Schirm war,  
so daß die blaue geplante Route sogar mit dem Bild ohne Zoom nur noch rot gefärbt war.

So, die Admin kann auch aufatmen. das ist nun mein letztes sachliches Bonmot,
wie immer ohne die winzigste persönliche Beleidigung gegen irgendjemanden.


Diese Leitkultur bezeichnet nur dichte Grenzen.


----------



## Bike_N_D (15. März 2020)

Rallarros schrieb:


> mit denen ich diese unvermeidlichen Amok-Fahrten mit dem Rox 12.0 seit sechs Wochen zu fahren gezwungen war.


*Niemand hat dich gezwungen* den Rox 12 zu benutzen, es war einzig deine eigene Entscheidung und Wille. Du hättest ja auch einen von Wahoo oder Garmin nehmen können.


----------



## Bergjung (15. März 2020)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Um noch mal auf den Duo Sensor und Stages Powermeter zurückzukommen. Ich habe heute den Duo deaktiviert/entfernt aus dem Rox 12 und die Trittfrequenz über die Stages ausgelesen. Die Geschwindigkeit habe ich über nen "alten" single Speed Sensor von meinem Rox 10 abgegriffen. Ich muss sagen, werde diese Kombination weiterhin so fahren.
> @ Sigma Ist es möglich, bei den Duo Sensoren (Speed/Cadence) einen Schalter softwareseitig in den Rox 12 einzupflegen, mit welchem man die Cadence ausschalten kann? Oder zumindest eine Präferenz festsetzen, welcher Cadence Sensor genutzt werden soll, wenn wie bei mir ein Duo Sensor und eine Stages Powerkurbel vorhanden ist?


So mache ich es auch schon seit 2 Jahren, zuvor mit dem ROX 11. Software Einstellung wäre aber auch super.


----------



## GaryR (15. März 2020)

Mal ne andere Frage : könnt ihr euch aktuell im Data Center anmelden ? Ich werde nach dem einloggen in der Software auf die Sigma-Data Website geleitet und nicht an der Software angemeldet ! Das klappt weder am PC noch an den mobilen Geräten.


----------



## Bike_N_D (15. März 2020)

GaryR schrieb:


> könnt ihr euch aktuell im Data Center anmelden ?


Kann ich leider nicht  sagen, habe keine Cloudanbindung von Sigma, ich mach das alles lokal auf meinem Rechner mit Datenbanksicherung auf meinen Homeserver. Solange es noch solche Probleme mit der Sigmacloud gibt, werde ich das auch noch weiter so machen. 
Es kann aber sein, da es heute wieder sehr schönes Wetter war, viele mit dem Rad unterwegs waren, dass die Cloud quasi ausgelastet ist, einfach später noch mal versuchen.


----------



## jojo_ab (15. März 2020)

@GaryR 
Nein, geht bei mir auch mal wieder nicht. Auf dem iPad kommt ein leeres Fenster. Auf dem Mac ein Anmeldefenster für User/Passwort, aber man sich trotzdem nicht anmelden.

Wenn die Cloud ausgelastet sein sollte wegen des Wetters, muss Sigma mal etwas hochskalieren. Das ist doch ein typischer Anwendungsfall für Anwendungen in der Cloud (z.B. AWS). Ich befürchte nur, dass es etwas anderes ist, Sigma hat vor einiger Zeit mal geschrieben, dass sie daran arbeiten. So lange kann das sonst gar nicht dauern.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. März 2020)

Lasst den Jungs bitte etwas Zeit. 

Da arbeiten nicht ganze Abteilungen dran, dafür ist die Firma zu klein. Es wird alles erledigt - aber nacheinander.


----------



## Stege75 (16. März 2020)

Heute 8:50 war ein hochladen in die Cloud bei mir wieder möglich. Das Datacenter am PC lädt die Aktivität jedoch nicht herunter, Sigmalink am Mobiltelefon jedoch schon. Wie sieht das bei euch aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrekDet (16. März 2020)

Bei mir funktionierte das bereits heute Nacht gegen 23 Uhr


----------



## a-x-e-l (16. März 2020)

Stege75 schrieb:


> Heute 8:50 war ein hochladen in die Cloud bei mir wieder möglich. Das Datacenter am PC lädt die Aktivität jedoch nicht herunter, Sigmalink am Mobiltelefon jedoch schon. Wie sieht das bei euch aus?



Melde dich mal im Datacenter von der Cloud ab und dann wieder an. Das half bei mir oft.


----------



## Stege75 (16. März 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Melde dich mal im Datacenter von der Cloud ab und dann wieder an. Das half bei mir oft.


Super danke für den Tip, jetzt funktionierts!


----------



## a-x-e-l (16. März 2020)

Stege75 schrieb:


> Super danke für den Tip, jetzt funktionierts!



Immer wieder gerne...

Muss jetzt Homeoffice machen, da hat man endlich mehr Zeit für Helferdienste im Support.


----------



## Rennbootlenker (19. März 2020)

Hui, dachte schon mein Handy ist kaputt und ich bekomm keine Nachrichten mehr vom Forum.

Aber anscheinend ist hier seit der Grenzschließung echt Ruhe eingekehrt, super!
Hab mich gestern 5 Stunden vom ROX navigieren lassen, alles ohne Probleme, ausser meiner Planung bei Komoot?‍♂️ und eine maxTF von 236 (Mensch, ich glaube ich bin der kleine Muck)
Hab aber den Eindruck das der Nachtmodus mehr Akku zieht.
bleibt gesund


----------



## Hans1959 (20. März 2020)

Diese Ausreißer der TF, habe ich wenn ich mit dem Rox eine bestimmte Kreuzung mit Ampel überquere.Wenn ich einen anderen Weg nehme und die Kreuzung auslasse ist alle ok,habe gestern und heute nochmals ausprobiert,vielleicht zufall?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_N_D (20. März 2020)

Rennbootlenker schrieb:


> Hab aber den Eindruck das der Nachtmodus mehr Akku zieht.


Diesen Eindruck hab ich auch, wäre gut, wenn Sigma das bestätigen/dementieren könnte.


----------



## ShawnHast (20. März 2020)

.


----------



## a-x-e-l (20. März 2020)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Diesen Eindruck hab ich auch, wäre gut, wenn Sigma das bestätigen/dementieren könnte.



Ach. das wäre schön. Ich schrub vor einiger Zeit, dass ich froh wäre, wenn der Support Erkenntnisse
an die Nutzer geben könnte, was die Batterielebensdauer positiv/negativ beienflusst.

Klar ist Hintergrundbeleuchtung.... 
Aber auch, ob die dauerhafte Darstellung der Karte auf dem Display großen Einfluss hat oder Empfang von Senorsignalen
ect. Die Antwort kommt sicher bald.....

Aber im Ernst, aktuell bin ich froh, dass die Familie und ich gesund sind und trotz Ausgangsbeschränkungen noch Sport
möglich ist. Der Rest hat nun keine Prio. Bleibt gesund.


----------



## a-x-e-l (21. März 2020)

Hi @SIGMA-Support, 

auf meiner Runde gestern musste ich an einer Baustellenampel halten. Habe etwas balanciert und bin dann ausgeklickt, um noch ca.
1 Minute zu Stehen.

Zwei Dinge sind mir aufgefallen:

-Leistungswert ist utopisch 22 kW, evtl. durch die Funkampel. Die Gegenampel stand ca. 300-400 m weg. Daher erhöhte Sendeleistung,
die den ROX irritiert hat?

-Die Geschwindigkeit ist nicht "0", obwohl ich gestanden bin. Gleiches sehe ich auch bei anderen Pausen.


----------



## Scrat (21. März 2020)

@a-x-e-l Baustellenampeln funken in der Regel im 2m-Band (um die 150 MHz), ANT+ im 12cm-Band (um die 2,4 GHz, wie WLAN).

Utopisch hohe Leistungswerte klingt für mich nach Stages mit undichtem Batteriedeckel, schau mal wie die Gummidichtung aussieht und nimm mal die Batterie raus, ob Feuchtigkeitsspuren zu sehen sind.
Den Effekt hatte ich bei einer Stages leider auch schon, als mir die Kurbel abgesoffen war.


----------



## a-x-e-l (21. März 2020)

Scrat schrieb:


> @a-x-e-l Baustellenampeln funken in der Regel im 2m-Band (um die 150 MHz), ANT+ im 12cm-Band (um die 2,4 GHz, wie WLAN).
> 
> Utopisch hohe Leistungswerte klingt für mich nach Stages mit undichtem Batteriedeckel, schau mal wie die Gummidichtung aussieht und nimm mal die Batterie raus, ob Feuchtigkeitsspuren zu sehen sind.
> Den Effekt hatte ich bei einer Stages leider auch schon, als mir die Kurbel abgesoffen war.



Ah, das mit der Frequenz von Baustellenampeln wusste ich nicht nicht. Evtl. hat ja ein PKW neben mir irgend einen Störer
an Bord gehabt.Die Stages ist jetzt dieses Jahr nur bei trockenem Wetter gefahren worden. War bisher der erste unplausibele Ausrutscher.
Ich behalte es im Auge.

Danke für die Information!

Nachtrag: Ich habe im Data Center geschaut. Normalerweise reicht die Leistungsskala bei mir bis 900-1000 W. Das sind dann ganz kurze
Peeks, wenn ich antrete aus dem Stillstand heraus.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (23. März 2020)

Scrat schrieb:


> @a-x-e-l Baustellenampeln funken in der Regel im 2m-Band (um die 150 MHz), ANT+ im 12cm-Band (um die 2,4 GHz, wie WLAN).



Ehm, naja ...

Wo sie jeweils ihre Nutzlast drüber funken, hat nicht zwingend etwas mit dem Einfluß zu tun.
Will sagen : das 2m Band kann sehr wohl die Stages stören - an der (recht empfindlichen) Meßbrücke der DM-Streifen !
'Kann', weil die wahrscheinlich gut und tief gefiltert werden (der Frequenzbereich des Messverstärkers braucht eher nichts >1kHz).
Wenn das aber mit genug Sendeleistung (aka 'Wumms') einkoppelt, dann kann es zu temporären Werte Verfälschungen kommen.

Immer 'kann', ist mir bisher noch nicht aufgefallen (habe 3 Stages...).

Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## SIGMA-Support (23. März 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Hi @SIGMA-Support,
> 
> auf meiner Runde gestern musste ich an einer Baustellenampel halten. Habe etwas balanciert und bin dann ausgeklickt, um noch ca.
> 1 Minute zu Stehen.
> ...



Guten Morgen a-x-e-l,

könntest Du uns bitte die entsprechende Einheit per Mail zukommen lassen inkl. Details zu den jeweiligen Pausen. Das wäre super, dann können wir Dir besser helfen.

Schöne Woche wünschen wir Euch alle und vor allem: Bleibt gesund!

Grüße,
SIGMA SPORT


----------



## a-x-e-l (23. März 2020)

@SIGMA-Support 

Mail ist unterwegs.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (23. März 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support
> 
> Mail ist unterwegs.



Du hast Mail ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fembria (23. März 2020)

Heute auf einer kleinen Tour keine Probleme. Habe den Trittfrequenzsensor deaktiviert und die Trittfrequenz vom Stages genutzt. Keine Aussetzer oder Außreißer nach oben.  
Wenn das so die Saison über bleibt bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (24. März 2020)

ShawnHast schrieb:


> Dark Theme bei LCD verbraucht etwas mehr Energie, anders als bei AMOLED Displays.



Hallo ShawnHast,

der Energieverbrauch im Farbmodus „Tag“ sowie „Nacht“ sind identisch. Es macht also keinen Unterschied welcher Farbmodus ausgewählt wurde.

Viele Grüße euer
SIGMA SPORT


----------



## luistrenker72 (26. März 2020)

Habe heute das erste mal Probleme mit dem GPS Empfang gehabt. Vor die Tür gegangen, nix. Nach 30 min Rox neu gestartet, nix. Weitere 15 min später ging Rox in Energgiesparmodus, aufgeweckt und sofort war das Signal wie gewohnt da?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (27. März 2020)

Heute war der ROX von Anfang an nicht gut gelaunt. Sensoren nicht erkannt, konnten auch nicht neu verbunden werden. Dann ein Reboot, anschließend stellte er sich tot. Nach einer Wiederbelebung wusste er nicht mehr wer ich bin.  Hab ihm alles nochmal eingegeben und dann konnten die Sensoren wieder neu verbunden werden.


----------



## Pops1501 (27. März 2020)

Zwei Dinge, die mich heute gestört haben:
Im Wald ist weit und breit nur ein weg, der Rox hat eine ungenaue GPS Kennung wegen Tal und Bäumen: hier könnte er statt dauernd zu meckern, man habe den Track verlassen auch etwas gutmütiger auf den Weg 2 m neben der erkannten Position wechseln.

Und dann ist die Synchronisation mit der Sigma cloud am Nachmittag ein Glücksspiel. Es muss doch möglich sein, da mehr Kapazität drauf zu schalten, dass man ordentlich synchronisieren kann.

Wenn ich mir was wünschen dürfte: einstellbare Lautstärke für die tonsignale bei abbiegehinweisen. Einmal piepen = links Abbiegen, zweimal piepen = rechts. Das wäre smart...

Ansonsten bin ich echt sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Rennbootlenker (27. März 2020)

das wird mir im Data Center angezeigt, da steht ja irgendwas von ner cookie Theft attacke, vielleicht kann Sigma ja garnix dafür wenn das Krümelmonster die ganzen Kekse klaut.

Ich hatte letztens den Fall, das es au dem ROx nen fehlgeschlagenen Upload angezeigt hat, aber die Tour ist trotzdem im Data Center aufrufbar gewesen.
Diesmal scheint es ja was ernstes zu sein, kenne mich damit nicht aus.


----------



## a-x-e-l (27. März 2020)

Scheint gerade eine ungünstige Sternenkonstellation zu sein. Gestern hatte ich nach 10 km Fahrt auch einen Reboot, als ich mal kurz zum Seitenwechsel über das Display gewischt habe. War dann eine Minute  später wieder da und ich konnte das Training fortsetzen. Kein Datenverlust immerhin.

War seit dem Update das erste Mal.


----------



## ShawnHast (28. März 2020)

.


----------



## Rennbootlenker (28. März 2020)

Sorry hab ich bei den ganzen Navigationsproblemen eines einzelnen übersehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sadwick (28. März 2020)

Ich habe heute meinen ROX 12 nochmals ans Rad geschraubt um ihn nach dem Update mal zu Testen und muss sagen, dass da für meinen persönlichen Geschmack nichts spürbar verbessert wurde.
Es fing an als er gestern, ich wollte ihn nach Werksreset neu einrichten, gleich mal nach dem Start einen Reboot hinlegte. Sensoren wurden dann aber alle gefunden und funktionierten heute auch durchgehend einwandfrei. Damit hatte ich allerdings vor dem Update auch seltener Probleme. Was ich bisher ja am meisten bemängelt habe, ist der Akkuverbrauch. Und der war auch heute mit 30% in nur 2:12h weiterhin inakzeptabel hoch. Nach der Fahrt hatte ich dann das Gerät neu gestartet um zu schauen, ob der Akku wieder kalibriert werden muss und da wurde mir dann Restkapazität "0" angezeigt (vor dem Neustart 68%). Nach einem erneuten Neustart, dieses mal wieder mit anschließendem Reboot, waren es dann aber wieder die 68%.
Was ich früher auch schon bemängelt hatte: Wenn ich einen gleichmäßigen Anstieg befahre, springt die Anzeige der aktuellen Steigung ziemlich wild um etliche (früher waren bis zu 8) Prozentpunkte hin und her. Ich meine zwar, dass die Sprünge heute nicht mehr ganz so groß waren, aber der Roam verhält sich da deutlich ruhiger, wenn auch nicht gleichmäßig und ebenfalls mit für meinen Geschmack zu großen Sprüngen.
Die Navigation ließ dagegen, wie gewohnt, kaum wünsche offen. Nachdem ich absichtlich vom Track abgewichen war, wurde eine Zeit lang "Umkehren" vorgeschlagen, bis dann eine sinnvolle Neuberechnung stattfinden konnte, welche für mich auch plausibel war. Interessant fand ich hier das unterschiedliche Verhalten von ROX und Roam: Der Roam hatte zwar deutlich früher eine Neuberechnung parat, wollte mich dann aber trotz Streckenoption "Road" über Feldwege zurück auf den Track lotsen. Erst als ich den zweiten Feldweg ignoriert hatte, ging die Neuberechnung dann über die Straße mit dem ROX konform. Auch interessant: Beide Geräte hatten den Track von Komoot heruntergeladen. Auf die Abbiegehinweise hätte ich mich dann bei beiden Geräten in unbekannten Gefilden nicht blind verlassen können. Zum einen konnte ich immer wieder beobachten, dass mal eines der Geräte einen Abbiegehinweis gab, das andere aber nicht. Das wechselte auch hin und her sodass an mancher Abzweigung eines der Geräte eben keinen Hinweis zeigte und in fremdem Gebiet hätte ich auf der Kartenseite nachschauen müssen. Insgesamt gab aber der Roam mehr unnütze Hinweise (bei abzweigenden Feldwegen, sagt er mir gerne mal, dass ich geradeaus der Straße folgen soll).


----------



## Deleted 48245 (28. März 2020)

Heute fand der ROX wieder zu seiner gewohnten Laune. Alles bestens...bis auf die Cloud...


----------



## Pops1501 (28. März 2020)

bei mir war heute auch alles top, selbst die Trittfrequenz und Geschwindigkeitssensoren haben ohne zicken ihren Dienst verrichtet.

Aber die Cloud... Weder das der Rox was hochladen kann, auch schon in der Cloud gespeicherte Daten kann Sigma Link nicht holen. Das ist echt nervig und braucht echt eine Lösung...


----------



## Bergjung (28. März 2020)

Mit der Cloud ist es wirklich übel im Moment. Jetzt eben konnte ich mich nicht mal mehr anmelden. 
Gestern und heute Morgen kam ich rein, aber ein Sync brach jedes Mal nach ca. 30 Sekunden ergebnislos ab.
Langsam wird es doch was peinlich. Das muss doch in den Griff zu bekommen sein.

Ich habe auch nach dem Update weiter das Problem das die Höhenmessung erst nach ca. 1Minute reagiert. 
Ich fahre bei mir zu Hause immer sofort bei Tourbeginn 10 Höhenmeter bergab. Der Rox bleibt stur bei der Starthöhe.
Erst nach ca. 1 Minute reagiert er auf Höhenänderungen. Den Fehler der ersten 10m hat man dann natürlich die ganze Tour über. Immer wird die aktuelle Höhe 10 m zu hoch angezeigt. 
Wer im flachen seine Touren beginnt hat diese Probleme natürlich nicht.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (28. März 2020)

Cloud: unser französischer Freund wollte SIGMA doch zeigen wie es geht. Der wird doch nicht Ernst gemacht haben....


----------



## jojo_ab (28. März 2020)

Heute los gefahren, gleich mit Touch bedient und es lief alles wunderbar. Wetter gut, Rox gut.....

Nach knapp 20 Minuten am ersten längeren Anstieg höre ich plötzlich den Startsound des Rox. Hat sich das Ding mal wieder rebootet. Danach war der HF Sensor weg (an dem Rad sind keine Sensoren) und hat sich auch nach Sensor suche/neu verbinden bzw. manuellem Reboot nicht mehr überreden lassen zu funktionieren. Musste ich also ohne HF weiterfahren.
An der Batterie des Sensors lag es übrigens nicht, da ich jetzt schon knapp 30 Minuten Zuhause mit dem Sensor rum laufe, den der Rox jetzt doch wieder erkannt hat.

Später zuhause den Rox wieder angemacht und kurz bei Seite gelegt. Als ich ihn wieder angefasst habe: Reboot
Man hätte es sich auch schon denken können, es ist mal wieder kein Sync mit der Sigma Cloud möglich.  Das Problem ist seit Wochen öffentlich bekannt und Sigma hat es immer noch nicht fertig gebracht zu reparieren. Langsam finde ich es echt peinlich ?‍♂️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShawnHast (28. März 2020)

Ich war heute auch wieder auf den durch Covid19 fast leer gefegten Straßen >200 km mit dem Rennrad unterwegs. Aufzeichnung war einwandfrei, nach 160 km hatte ich allerdings keine Verbindung mehr zum HF-Sensor. Mehrmaliges Neuverbinden in den Einstellungen hat keine Abhilfe gebracht. 30 Minuten später habe ich es noch einmal probiert und dann funktionierte es wieder. Ich fahre erst seit kurzem mit HF-Sensor und bei 2 von 3 Fahrten hatte ich dieses Verhalten beobachtet.

Mit welcher Displayhelligkeit seit ihr bei Sonnenschein unterwegs? In der Kartenansicht mit dem pastellfarbenen Theme erkenne ich bis auf die blaue Linie fast gar nichts. Mein Smartphone mit AMOLED-Display ist besser ablesbar.

Der Sync mit der Sigma Cloud funktioniert dieses WE mal wieder nicht ;-)


----------



## ShawnHast (28. März 2020)

.


----------



## VolkeR. (28. März 2020)

ShawnHast schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch wieder auf den durch Covid19 fast leer gefegten Straßen >200 km mit dem Rennrad unterwegs.



Du Glücklicher! Ich war heute auch unterwegs und musste auf Radwegen und auch im Wald (fahre MTB) Slalom fahren, um den Menschenmassen auszuweichen! 

Bin heute das erste Mal in diesem Jahr unterwegs gewesen und mit der neuesten Firmware. Diesbezüglich lief alles einwandfrei. Keine Verbindungsabbrüche mit dem HF-Sensor und auch keine mit dem Trittfrequenzsensor.

Benutze allerdings auch nur Sensoren von Sigma-Sport.


----------



## jojo_ab (28. März 2020)

@ShawnHast Bei Sonnenschein habe ich die Beleuchtung oft auf minimaler Stufe. Finde ich prima abzulesen mit Oakley prizm trail Gläsern.
Vielleicht liegt es an deinen Brillengläsern, dass du die Karte schlecht siehst?

@VolkeR.
Sigma Sensoren schützen leider nicht vor Verbinddungsabbruch, ich nutze auch Sigma Sensoren.


----------



## Sadwick (29. März 2020)

ShawnHast schrieb:


> Was die Navigation betrifft, empfand ich den Rox 12 wesentlich besser.


Wesentlich besser würde ich nicht sagen, eher "anders". Grundsätzlich ist die Navigation des Roam auch sehr gut, nur die Berechnung von Alternativen, wenn man den Track verlassen hat, lässt Wünsche offen. Ich habe einmal von unterwegs eine Heimfahrt berechnen lassen und das Ergebnis war einwandfrei RR-tauglich.


----------



## Stege75 (29. März 2020)

Bei mir im Data Center fehlen auf der Karte ganze Straßenteile. Bundes- und Landesstraßen sind teilweise kilometerweit weg bzw. beginnen und enden plötzlich. Kennt wer das Problem? Die Cloud funktionierte bei mir heute tadellos und bei der gestrigen Tour gab es mit dem Rox, auch was die Sensorenverbindung betrifft, keine Probleme! Das Problem mit der plötzlich verschwundenen Herzfrequenz, die sich trotz intensiver Sensorensuche nicht wieder finden lies, kenne ich von einer meiner letzten Touren auch. Abhilfe schaffte nur ein ausschalten und neuerliches einschalten des Rox, was ja mitten in der Tour eher nicht erwünscht ist! Trittfrequenz und Geschwindigkeitssensoren funktionierten jedoch tadellos weiter!


----------



## Bike_N_D (29. März 2020)

Stege75 schrieb:


> Bei mir im Data Center fehlen auf der Karte ganze Straßenteile. Bundes- und Landesstraßen sind teilweise kilometerweit weg bzw. beginnen und enden plötzlich. Kennt wer das Problem?


Sind es nur Straßen/Wege oder ganze "Kartenkacheln"? Bei mir war das im DataCenter manchmal der Fall, wenn wahrscheinlich die Server überlastet sind  Da hat es sehr lang gedauert, bis er das nächste Teilgebiet dargestellt hatte. Dies war auch bei Zoom der Karte der Fall. Legt sich aber wieder.


----------



## a-x-e-l (29. März 2020)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Sind es nur Straßen/Wege oder ganze "Kartenkacheln"? Bei mir war das im DataCenter manchmal der Fall, wenn wahrscheinlich die Server überlastet sind  Da hat es sehr lang gedauert, bis er das nächste Teilgebiet dargestellt hatte. Dies war auch bei Zoom der Karte der Fall. Legt sich aber wieder.



Es sind einzelne Straßen, nicht ganze Kacheln.  Sigma kennt das Problem und arbeitet daran.


----------



## marioline (29. März 2020)

Hallo Leute

Hab das Teasi Navi... Da kann ich Route auswählen.. Vom Start zum Ziel.. 
Und Vom Ziel Tour Richtung Start folgen.. 

Kann ich mit dem Rox 12...meine gespeicherten Routen.... auch mal Rückwärts fahren.. Also vom Ziel.. zum Start.. 

Grüße


----------



## marioline (29. März 2020)

Oder ne Route die jemand gefahren ist... von mir zuhause in die gefahrene Route einsteigen... 
Heist.. 
Zum nächstgelegenen Punkt Tour Richtung Ziel folgen... 

Somit fahre ich von mir zuhause den kürzesten weg.. In die gefahrene Route von jemandem.. und fahre die Route dann bis zum Ziel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (29. März 2020)

marioline schrieb:


> Kann ich mit dem Rox 12...meine gespeicherten Routen.... auch mal Rückwärts fahren.. Also vom Ziel.. zum Start..
> 
> Grüße



Ja


----------



## a-x-e-l (29. März 2020)

marioline schrieb:


> Oder ne Route die jemand gefahren ist... von mir zuhause in die gefahrene Route einsteigen...
> Heist..
> Zum nächstgelegenen Punkt Tour Richtung Ziel folgen...
> 
> Somit fahre ich von mir zuhause den kürzesten weg.. In die gefahrene Route von jemandem.. und fahre die Route dann bis zum Ziel



Ja


----------



## marioline (29. März 2020)

Danke!!


----------



## Fembria (30. März 2020)

Mit der verschwundenen Herzfrequenz hatte ich jetzt 2x am Start. ROX eingeschaltet --alles ok--am Rad befestigt--- noch alles ok --- Trinkflasche in der Küche gefüllt, zurück zum Rad ---Herzfrequenz keine Anzeige mehr.
Nach Neustart des ROX wieder alles ok und auf der Tour keine Probleme.

Zum Stromverbrauch-- auf einer 2,5 Std Tour ungefähr 6% / Std -- damit kann ich gut leben.


----------



## marioline (30. März 2020)

Ich glaube... der Kauf ist bald vollzogen ??


----------



## Rennbootlenker (30. März 2020)

@Fembria ,ich habe mir angewöhnt, dass wenn ich mich vom Rad entferne den rox in die Trikottasche stecke, so hab ich das Problem nichtmehr das er den sensor verliert. 


Übrigens die cloud geht gerade wieder, sogar recht schnell


----------



## marioline (30. März 2020)

Nach dem durchlesen... im Forum
Rallarros.. glaub interessiert so gut wie niemand mehr wenn du hier noch was schreibst... sieht so aus als ob du ne Froschschenkel Vergiftung hast ?... und deswegen vielleicht Hilfe und Tipps an dir vorbei gehen?


----------



## Landbewohner (30. März 2020)

@Fembria 
mit welchen Einstellungen schaffst du die 6% Akku?


----------



## Resimilchkuh (30. März 2020)

Ich habe auch ca. die 6% und fahre auf automatische Helligkeit und Wlan aus. 3 Sensoren per Ant+ verbunden.
Dieser Verbrauch ist bei mir allerdings im reinen Aufzeichungsmodus und so gut wie nie eine Kartenansicht aktiv (falls das eine Rolle spielt) Bei aktivem Routing wird es mehr. Wieviel kann ich allerdings adhoc nicht sagen, da ich das sehr selten nutze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fembria (30. März 2020)

Eigentlich nichts besonderes eingestellt--Beleuchtung auf Automatik, Sensoren: Hf, Speed, Leistungsmesser.
Fahrt war am Tag, Temperatur 8-9 Grad.
Anzeige 10er Feld, während der Fahrt nur wenig die Displayseiten gewechselt. Kein Navigationsmodus an.
Fahrt war am Freitag -- Akku hatte am Start 98% hat nach der Synchronisation am Fahrtende und ca. 3x Gerät angeschaltet noch 80%.
Ich lade den ROX aber auch nicht vor jeder Tour solange Fahrtzeit und Akkustand passen.

Da ich die letzten Male Probleme mit der Synchronisation hatte ( Daten wurden Übertragen, jedoch synchronisierte der ROX munter weiter ) habe ich die SD Karte entnommen. Jetzt schnelle Datenübertragung zum Data Center und auch Strava und Komoot werden übertragen.
Ebenfalls startet der ROX jetzt viel schneller.
Da im ROX genug Speicherplatz vorhanden ist, verzichte ich in Zukunft auf die SD Karte.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. März 2020)

Heute nach 2h10min Fahrzeit und 100% beim Start noch 71%

Durchschnittstemperatur: 5,9 Grad Celcius
1 x Geschwindigkeitssendor
1 x Herzfrequenzsensor
1 x Trittfrequenzsensor
Helligkeit: Auto
Navigation: keine
Ansicht: Karte und Höhenprofil fortlaufend


----------



## Landbewohner (30. März 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Heute nach 2h10min Fahrzeit und 100% beim Start noch 71%


Ich komm auch ca auf deine Werte ( navigation hab ich nie in gebrauch)


----------



## Sadwick (31. März 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Heute nach 2h10min Fahrzeit und 100% beim Start noch 71%
> 
> Durchschnittstemperatur: 5,9 Grad Celcius
> 1 x Geschwindigkeitssendor
> ...


Das deckt sich ja mit meiner Erfahrung. Ich habe das Gefühl dass Navigation keinen spürbaren Mehrverbrauch verursacht. Jedenfalls war bei meinem letzten Versuch Navi aktiv. Problematisch wird das ganze, wenn man denn mal an Touren über 150km geht, denn da wird der Akku schon knapp und das finde ich bei einer beworbenen Kapazität von "bis zu 16 Stunden" einfach grottig.


----------



## Stege75 (31. März 2020)

Bin auch bei einer 11h-Tour inkl. Navigation durchgekommen, habe halt öfters, wenn nicht benötigt, das Display abgeschaltet und wieder eingeschaltet, wenn ichs für die Navigation brauchte!


----------



## Fembria (31. März 2020)

Meine längste Tour letztes Jahr 9,5 Std incl. Navigation. Weiß zwar nicht mehr den Akkustand am Ende, da war aber noch Luft. 
Auf einer langen Tour nehme ich immer ein Akkupack mit -- hatte diesen aber nicht angeschlossen.
Sehe eigentlich kein Problem darin für längere Touren einen Akkupack zu benutzen -- es sein denn, das es regnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (31. März 2020)

Es kann nur heißen „bis zu 16h...“ da zu viele Faktoren eine Rolle spielen ( Temperatur, Beleuchtung usw )

Prima wäre ein separater Akku von SIGMA incl einer Befestigungsmöglichkeit.


----------



## Resimilchkuh (31. März 2020)

An alle, die so "magere" Laufzeiten haben: Habt Ihr ´ne SD-Karte drin? 
Sonstige Einstellungen scheinen ja relativ gleich bei Leuten mit guter und schlechter Laufzeit.

Ich habe jedenfalls keine, bei sehr guter Laufzeit.


----------



## ShawnHast (31. März 2020)

-


----------



## jojo_ab (31. März 2020)

Der Akku war bisher nicht schlecht, so auf 8h-9h komme ich auch, ohne Display aus zu machen... aber 16h definitiv nicht.

Mich würden mal die Parameter interessieren mit denen die 16 Stunden erreicht werden. Wäre schön, wenn Sigma das mal erläutern könnte.


----------



## Rennbootlenker (31. März 2020)

Das ist doch wie mit dem Auto Verbrauch, da erfährst die auch keine Parameter wie die auf 4 Liter auf 100km kommen. 

Lass den rox einfach auf den Tisch liegen starte ne Aufzeichnung und lass das display an, so kommst du dann vielleicht sogar über 16h ?


----------



## jojo_ab (31. März 2020)

Ich glaube nicht, dass Sigma wie die Autohersteller schummelt.

Ne, das Experiment mache ich jetzt nicht. Sonst muss ich die letzten Akku% davor hocken um nicht zu verpassen wie der Rox ausgeht. ?


----------



## Rennbootlenker (31. März 2020)

Geht ja nicht ums schummeln, aber das sind halt Labor Bedingungen, so wie beim ermitteln des spritverbrauchs, anschalten, starten und nicht noch im Menü rumtippen, keine Sensoren und ohne die störquellen die unsere Sensoren ablenken usw.


----------



## Sadwick (1. April 2020)

Resimilchkuh schrieb:


> An alle, die so "magere" Laufzeiten haben: Habt Ihr ´ne SD-Karte drin?


Bei mir nicht, der ROX macht ja auch ohne schon genug Zicken  


ShawnHast schrieb:


> Die Entladekurve an meinem Rox ist nicht konstant, die letzten 10 % sind schneller verbraucht.


Das ist definitiv so, lässt sich bei meinem Gerät aber schon so ab 35 - 30% beobachten. 
Eine erhebliche Verlängerung der Akkulaufzeit konnte ich mit dem Wechsel auf einen Wahoo Elemnt Roam erzielen ?
Fehlerfrei ist der auch nicht, insgesamt stellt er mich aber deutlich zufriedener wie der ROX. Vor allem was den Akku angeht: 2 Stunden Fahrzeit mit Autobeleuchtung, Navigation, 3 Sensoren und Bluetooth-Kopplung mit dem Handy kosten ~10-12% Akku. Unterhalb von 50% erhöht sich die Entladung auch hier, aber bei weitem nicht so stark wie beim ROX.


----------



## Fembria (1. April 2020)

Bei der gestrigen Tour ( gleiche Strecke, aber kälter ) benötigte er knapp 8% / Std.


----------



## marioline (1. April 2020)

Hallo liebe Leute
Habe den Rox 12 heute erhalten und er Verbindet sich nicht mit Wifi...authentifiziert..dann komt wieder getrennt meldung!

Da war doch was..wegen Passwort..wurde hier darüber geredet.... habe 6 kleinbuchstaben und 4 Zahlen als Passwort.
geht es nicht wegen den Zahlen?

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo_ab (1. April 2020)

Zahlen funktionieren im wifi Passwort. Bisher war das PW in der Länge begrenzt, das hat Sigma aber mit dem letzten Update korrigiert. Dann gibt es noch das Problem, dass man manche Sonderzeichen im Passwort nicht eingeben kann, da diese nicht auf der Rox Tastatur sind. Daran sollte es aber bei deinem PW nicht scheitern.

versuche mal das PW neu einzugeben, vielleicht hast du eine tippfehler. Passiert schnell auf dieser winzigen Tastatur.


----------



## marioline (1. April 2020)

Ja..hast Recht..es funktioniert....Danke


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. April 2020)

Rennbootlenker schrieb:


> Geht ja nicht ums schummeln, aber das sind halt Labor Bedingungen, so wie beim ermitteln des spritverbrauchs....


Laborbedingungen war einmal...

Seit dem 1. September 2018 müssen zertifizierte WLTP-Messungen für alle neu zugelassenen Pkw vorliegen. Seit dem 1.September 2019 gilt dies auch für leichte Nutzfahrzeuge. Diese bilden reale Fahrsituationen ab.


----------



## marioline (1. April 2020)

1ne Frage noch kann ich wenn ich die SD Karte vom Teasi in das ROX 12 reinmache...die Touren von SD auf das ROX 12 Gerät kopieren oder Übertragen


----------



## a-x-e-l (1. April 2020)

marioline schrieb:


> 1ne Frage noch kann ich wenn ich die SD Karte vom Teasi in das ROX 12 reinmache...die Touren von SD auf das ROX 12 Gerät kopieren oder Übertragen



Nein...aber mach mal und berichte.


----------



## marioline (1. April 2020)

Wenns nicht geht was soll ich dann berichten..


----------



## a-x-e-l (1. April 2020)

marioline schrieb:


> Wenns nicht geht was soll ich dann berichten..



Den Mißerfolg....?

Scherz-1. April


----------



## marioline (1. April 2020)

Habs mir faaast gedacht... odda hätte ich berichten sollen wie mir der Rox abfackelt.... das wäre fies gewesen ?


----------



## a-x-e-l (1. April 2020)

marioline schrieb:


> Habs mir faaast gedacht... odda hätte ich berichten sollen wie mir der Rox abfackelt.... das wäre fies gewesen ?



Na ja, abfackeln wird er nicht. Aber evtl. gehst du als Derjenige ein, der den ROX 12 als erster "gebrickt" hat oder
wie man das heute so nennt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bravasx (2. April 2020)

Ebenfalls Aussetzer mit dem Duo 2 Sensor (Tritt und Geschwindigkeit). Letzte Woche eine Fahrt gemacht, da wollte er partout nicht den Sensor verbinden. Nur Reboot half. Heute morgen war er für ganze 10 Meter da... plötzlich keine Verbindung zum Sensor. Nix half, Neustart aber diesmal nicht gemacht und Fahrt beendet.

Liegt es ggf. an den Batterien, das die schwächer werden?


----------



## Bike_N_D (2. April 2020)

bravasx schrieb:


> Liegt es ggf. an den Batterien, das die schwächer werden?


Kann sein. Versuch mal bitte den Knopf an der Vorderseite (wo der Schriftzug ist) des Sensors zu drücken, sollte einer sein. Wenn es dann grün aufblinkt ist die Batterie noch gut, sonst blinkt der rot oder gar nicht mehr.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (2. April 2020)

bravasx schrieb:


> Ebenfalls Aussetzer mit dem Duo 2 Sensor (Tritt und Geschwindigkeit). Letzte Woche eine Fahrt gemacht, da wollte er partout nicht den Sensor verbinden. Nur Reboot half. Heute morgen war er für ganze 10 Meter da... plötzlich keine Verbindung zum Sensor. Nix half, Neustart aber diesmal nicht gemacht und Fahrt beendet.
> 
> Liegt es ggf. an den Batterien, das die schwächer werden?



Hallo @bravasx,

wie @Bike_N_D schon erwähnt hat, wäre es wichtig zu wissen, ob die Batterie im Sensor noch OK ist. Zusätzlich würden wir gerne noch wissen, ob Du weitere Sensorik parallel genutzt und verbunden hattest. Wenn ja, hat diese Sensorik funktioniert?

Solltest Du die Möglichkeit haben Dein Vorgehen, das Pairen etc. in einem kurzem Video zu dokumentieren, wäre dies super.
Dieses Video könntest Du uns per Mail zukommen lassen, sodass wir effizienter nach dem Problem schauen können.

Vielen Dank im Voraus! Bleibt gesund und viele Grüße,
SIGMA SPORT Team


----------



## Rennbootlenker (2. April 2020)

An der Batterie der Sensoren liegt es beim mir nicht, bekommt man da eigentlich so wie früher beim rox 9 eine Meldung wenn die ladung nachlässt? Ich würde ja gerne irgendwie helfen und irgendwelche Datensätze auslesen lassen und sigma senden. Aber die Möglichkeit gibt's ja nicht? 

Heute auf ner 3h tour hat Leistung und herzfrequenz 2 mal für rund 10 Sekunden keinen wert angezeigt, verkraftbar, war nach dem Update das erste Mal. Heute ist auch mein neuer sensor angekommen, ohne duo, mal gucken ob die tf Ausreißer so minimiert werden, da die so nur noch über die kurbel angezeigt wird.


----------



## marioline (2. April 2020)

Hallo Sportsfreunde
Heute die erste Tour mit dem ROX 12...gleich mal ne Frage..ich hab einen Track gefahren den ich auf den ROX 12 übertragen habe.
Also Track Button gedrückt..Tour ausgewählt..dann auf dem Display auf Start gedrückt!Jetzt die Frage...muss ich dann noch zusätzlich auf dem Gerät Start drücken die Taste rechts unten?Oder reicht nur Start auf dem Display.
Ich wusste es nicht und hab vorsichtshalber noch die Starttaste auf demgerät gedrückt.
Bei der Fahrt war dann die Strecke Rot die ich schon zurückgelegt habe.Habe ich durch das drücken der Starttaste am Gerät eine zusätzliche Aufzeichnung gestartet?

Ok nun zur "Bewertung".....Die Funktionen..Übersicht..Belegung..finde ich sehr gut...man braucht nur eine kurze Einarbeitungszeit!
Display konnte ich gut ablesen..hatte den Helligkeitssensor auf autom...und ab und zu auf manuell!

Beim verlassen der gespeicherten Route...war mal nicht im Wald..ging es 2 sekunden bis zur Neuberechnung!!Auch Super!
Akkulaufleistung..nach 3 Std noch ca 70 %..ohne Sensoren....zu wenig??Oder wird die Akkuleistung noch etwas besser beim mehrmaligem Aufladen?

Ich finde den ROX nach der ersten Tour sehr gut..macht Spaß....
Auch das Zoomen über die Tasten ..Super!Display Reaktion auch Super!

Ist meine persöhnliche Meinung...aber jeder macht halt andere Erfahrungen und jeder hat andere Ansprüche!


----------



## a-x-e-l (2. April 2020)

@marioline

Start=Navigation eines Tracks ist unabhängig von Start=Aufzeichnung eines Trainings.
Du startest den Track und kannst navigieren und du startest die Aufzeichnung deines Trainings=Taste rechts unten. Das kann
auch zeitl. auseinander liegen, wenn es Sinn macht.

Die restl. Fragen dürfen andere hier beantworten. Mir schwirrt schon der Kopf von deinem Post bis zur Hälfte.
  Ich habe festgestellt, dass ich mehr Antworten auf Fragen bekomme, wenn ich mein Problem so beschreibe,
dass es andere verstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marioline (2. April 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Die restl. Fragen dürfen andere hier beantworten. Mir schwirrt schon der Kopf von deinem Post bis zur Hälfte.




Ok danke ..bist ja schnell überfordert...weil ich hatte nur 2 Fragen...
Navigation und Akkuleistung..das andere waren meine Erfahrungen  bei meiner ersten Tour!

Aber Danke es war mir Hilfreich..jetzt weis ich bescheid zwecks Navigation


----------



## Rennbootlenker (2. April 2020)

Was man am Anfang auch mal machen kann ist das kalibrieren des Akkus, wurde mir so empfohlen. 
Kannst du ja machen wenn du mal wenig akkustand hast, lässt den rox dann solange an bis er aus geht, kann man ja nebenbei das Gerät erkunden bis der Akku leer ist. Und dann aufladen, aber ruhig paar Stunden länger am Ladegerät lassen auch wenn die Lampe grün leuchtet. Damit wäre der Akku kalibriert. Ich hab 3 Sensoren gekoppelt, Beleuchtung auf niedrig, ohne Navigation komm ich auf 7-10% Verbrauch pro Stunde, je nach Temperatur denke ich mal.


----------



## marioline (2. April 2020)

Rennbootlenker schrieb:


> Was man am Anfang auch mal machen kann ist das kalibrieren des Akkus, wurde mir so empfohlen.



Danke..werd ich mal machen!


----------



## a-x-e-l (2. April 2020)

marioline schrieb:


> Ok danke ..bist ja schnell überfordert...weil ich hatte nur 2 Fragen...



Ja, das liegt am Alter und damals hat man noch gelernt, seinen Namen zu schreiben und nicht zu tanzen...


----------



## Bike_N_D (2. April 2020)

marioline schrieb:


> Ich wusste es nicht und hab vorsichtshalber noch die Starttaste auf dem Gerät gedrückt.


Das "Start" bei Track startet nur die Tracknavigation wie schon geschrieben, eine Aufzeichnung erfolgt immer nur, wenn du die physische Starttaste drückst.
Manchmal erscheint bei einem Track auch die Frage ob von Start oder nächstem Punkt. 
Ab Start kann manchmal notwendig sein, wenn die Route/Track nicht vor der Haustür beginnt, dann lässt man sich quasi zum Track navigieren und wird dann einfach auf dem Track weitergeführt. 
Ab nächstem Punkt ist manchmal hilfreich, wenn du schon irgendwie auf dem Track bist, dann startest du von der nächstgelegenen Position in Relation zu deinem momentanen Standort.
Der Rox 12 sollte eigentlich von Ladung zu Ladung besser werden bezüglich Akku. Der Verbrauch richtet sich allerdings nach vielen Faktoren. Gekoppelte Sensoren, Umgebungstemperatur, Navigation, Hintergrundbeleuchtung...
Ich persönlich lasse ihn immer auf Autohelligkeit, reicht mir vollkommen aus. 
Mit Navigation bin ich allerdings lange nicht mehr gefahren.
Letzte Woche habe ich ein Experiment bezüglich Akkuverbrauch gemacht, genaue Zahlen sind aber nicht vorhanden. Ich habe ihn vergangene Woche auf dem Weg zur und von Arbeit benutzt, hatte ihn dann nicht ausgeschalten, sondern nur durch die Ein/Austaste auf "Standby" gelassen. Der Rox hat die ganze Woche gehalten, sogar noch länger bin in diese Woche hinein. Habe ihn dann bewusst entladen um den Akku wieder zu kalibrieren.
Sensoren waren gekoppelt: Speed, Leistungsmesser incl. Cadence. HR hatte ich nicht erst rangemacht, dafür lohnte der Aufwand nicht  und die Temperaturen lagen um die 10 Grad.


----------



## marioline (2. April 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Ja, das liegt am Alter



Bin ja jetzt au schon 50


----------



## a-x-e-l (2. April 2020)

marioline schrieb:


> Bin ja jetzt au schon 50



Bub, so jung....


----------



## marioline (2. April 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Bub, so jung


Jung sieht und fühlt sich anderst an


----------



## a-x-e-l (2. April 2020)

marioline schrieb:


> Jung sieht und fühlt sich anderst an



Tja, ist alles relativ. Hätte vor 10 Jahren nicht gedacht, dass ich mal Vaters und Opas Sprüche rauskrame....

Genug geplaudert....

Zum Thema Akku bzw. wie lange kann ich bei voll geladenem Akku fahren, bis er alle Viere von sich streckt:

Es gibt auf den zurückliegenden 90 Seiten ab und an Beiträge dazu und neben der Erkenntnis, dass eine
Akkukalibrierung eine gute Basis ergibt, kann man davon ausgehen, dass der ROX 12 ca. 10-12 h durchhält.
Wichtig ist zu wissen: Jeder ROX ist ein Unikat, d.h. hier hat jeder so seine Erfahrungen gemacht, die andere
nicht oder noch nicht gemacht haben. Das ist so menschlich...und auch befriedigend/unbefriedigend.

Es hat was von einer Ehe, da ist es auch ein Unikat. Positiv daran ist, die Scheidung kostet nur den Kaufpreis des Gerätes.
Aber ich schweife ab...


----------



## Flipper63 (3. April 2020)

Hallo liebe Rox 12 Gemeinde,
ich habe den Rox zu Weihnachten geschenkt bekommen um in erster Linie ein gutes Navi zu haben. Habe ihn also erst jetzt in Betrieb genommen. Nach dem einrichten habe ich die aktuelle Firmware augespielt und Karten installiert. Beim rumspielen hat er das ein oder andere Mal neu gebootet.Nun wollte ich zum Testen eine Route per "Punkt auf der Karte" berechnen lassen ( Ein See in unserer Nähe) . Dort verläuft ein Fahrradweg, den ich als Ziel markieren wollte. Leider springt die Anzeige beim Markieren jedesmal auf meinen Standort zurück, ohne das das Routing gestartet werden kann. Ich habe soweit wie möglich reingezoomt, damit ich den Weg genau "treffe".. Könnt ihr mir bitte sagen, ob ich etwas falsch mache oder der Rox nicht richtig funktioniert?
 Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
Flipper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flipper63 (3. April 2020)

Hallo liebe Rox Gemeinde,
hab jetzt einen Werksreset gemacht und alles nochmal eingerichtet. Jetzt gehts.
LG
Flipper


----------



## Pops1501 (3. April 2020)

heute kam mein Sigma Heart Rate Monitor. habe ihn angezogen, Rox gestartet, sensor gesucht, gefunden, gekoppel - wunderbar.

Dann habe ich eine Aktivität gestartet und wollte mir die Herzfrequenz anzeigen lassen. Nichts.
Zurück zum Sensor, verbinden klappt nicht.

Rox neustarten - bringt nichts.

Sensor löschen, neu koppeln - klappt einwandfrei, inkl. Verbindung. Sobald ich mir die Herzfrequenz aber anzeigen will, verabschiedet er sich und das oben beschriebene Spiel geht von vorne los...

Hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. April 2020)

Ruf doch den Support an. Dort wird dir sofort geholfen.


----------



## ShawnHast (3. April 2020)

.


----------



## jojo_ab (3. April 2020)

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass der HF Sensor wieder in den „Schlafmodus“ geht. Hatte das auch mal. Wie @ShawnHast hast schrieb könnte anlegen/befeuchten helfen, sodass der Sensor was messen und übertragen kann Und somit an bleibt.


----------



## TrekDet (3. April 2020)

Frage :
Ist es möglich ein Workout mit HF und Kadenz als Zielzonen zu erstellen?
Also zum Beispiel 10 Minuten bei 140 HF und 100RPM


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. April 2020)

Nein, wäre auch nicht sehr praktikabel wenn ständig irgendein Alarm stört.

10min nach HF ist möglich,  musst die TF halt im Blick behalten.

10min mit Vorgabe der TF Range ist möglich. Der Puls ergibt sich dann bzw musst du ihn im Blick behalten.


----------



## a-x-e-l (5. April 2020)

Wer hat die Cloud geklaut?


----------



## jojo_ab (5. April 2020)

Gönn doch dem Sigma Mitarbeiter*in, der sonst immer manuell die Daten in die Sigma Cloud eintippen muss, wenigstens mal an den Wochenenden frei. ?

Und ja, bei mir geht es auch mal wieder nicht. ?

@SIGMA-Support 
Ab wann wird denn die Sigma Cloud wieder zuverlässig verfügbar sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (5. April 2020)

jojo_ab schrieb:


> Gönn doch dem Sigma Mitarbeiter*in, der sonst immer manuell die Daten in die Sigma Cloud eintippen muss, wenigstens mal an den Wochenenden frei. ?
> Ab wann wird denn die Sigma Cloud wieder zuverlässig verfügbar sein?



Gönn doch dem Sigma Mitarbeiter*in, der sonst immer manuell die Daten in die Sigma Cloud eintippen muss, wenigstens mal an den Wochenenden frei. ? 

Gegönnnt....mal....oder zwei.... aber seit bald zwei Jahren?


----------



## ShawnHast (5. April 2020)

Ich konnte heute den Garmin Edge 530 testen und mit dem Rox 12 vergleichen:

1) Display: Ziemlich gleichwertig, bei tiefstehender Sonne sind beide Geräte schwer ablesbar, in der Dämmerung und Indoor allerdings sehr gut. Der zu folgende Track am Garmin wird mit einer dünnen, magentafarbenen Linie dargestellt, die kaum von den orange eingefärbten Hauptstraßen unterscheidbar ist. Ich hatte hier mehrmals große Schwierigkeiten der Wegnavigation zu folgen. Beim Rox ist die Ablesbarkeit mit der dicken, blauen Pfadlinie wesentlich angenehmer.
2) Stabilität: Während der Fahrt ist der Garmin einmal abgestürzt ;-) Rox war stabil.
3) Geschwindigkeit: Rox ist signifikant schneller bei der Routenberechnung. Bis der Garmin eine 150 km Route geladen (und alle Abbiegehinweise erstellt) hat, vergehen teilweise Minuten, während der Rox nur ein paar Sekunde benötigt. Kartenzoom ist beim Garmin durch die Tastenbedienung sehr hakelig, manchmal verschwindet beim Herauszoomen die Karte. Generell ist die Hybrid-Bedienung mit Tasten und Touchscreen beim Rox wesentlich flüssiger.
4) Navigation: Routenführung beim Rox empfand ich besser. Während der Edge beim Verlassen der Route häufig nur U-Turns angeboten hat, gab es beim Rox schon längst eine Alternativroute. ClimbPro beim Garmin ist ziemlich interessant, aber auch schnell nervig, wenn man wie ich im hügeligen Terrain unterwegs ist.
5) GPS: Draußen hatte ich mit beiden Geräten optimalen Empfang und exakte Steckenzeichnung. Im Innenraum ist die Empfangsstärke vom Rox merklich besser.


----------



## bravasx (6. April 2020)

Die letzten Tage lief das Verbindung zum Duo2 Sensor ohne Probleme. Aber ich schau mal nach, wie der LED Status am Duo 2 leuchtet. @ Sigma Support... zu den Zeitpunkten war nur der Duo2 Sensor aktiv, der HF Sensor war nicht dran.


----------



## Speichenputzer (6. April 2020)

jojo_ab schrieb:


> Gönn doch dem Sigma Mitarbeiter*in, der sonst immer manuell die Daten in die Sigma Cloud eintippen muss, wenigstens mal an den Wochenenden frei. ?
> 
> Und ja, bei mir geht es auch mal wieder nicht. ?
> 
> ...



Seit mittelerweile mindestens 2 Jahren bastelt Sigma an der Cloud rum. 
Da wirft man ein Produkt auf den Markt ohne Bluetooth und eigener Cloud Konnektivität und kriegts irgendwie nicht hin. 
Mich nervt es unendlich. Bei allen Vorzügen wie z.B. schnelles und zuverlässiges Routing und Bedienfreundlichkeit, aber das "Lotteriespiel" eines "popeligen" Sync kann ich einfach nicht mehr akzeptieren.
Habe deswegen seit einiger Zeit parallel einen Garmin 1030 in Benutzung. Während die Bedienung schon gewöhnungsbedürftig ist, läuft der Sync in sekundenschnelle ab. Auch der Akku hält länger durch und braucht erstaunlicherweise keine Kalibrierung


----------



## Hans1959 (6. April 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Gönn doch dem Sigma Mitarbeiter*in, der sonst immer manuell die Daten in die Sigma Cloud eintippen muss, wenigstens mal an den Wochenenden frei. ?
> 
> Gegönnnt....mal....oder zwei.... aber seit bald zwei Jahren?


Ja ist schon sehr ärgerlich das die Cloud am Wochenende immer noch nicht funktioniert,


Speichenputzer schrieb:


> Seit mittelerweile mindestens 2 Jahren bastelt Sigma an der Cloud rum.
> Da wirft man ein Produkt auf den Markt ohne Bluetooth und eigener Cloud Konnektivität und kriegts irgendwie nicht hin.
> Mich nervt es unendlich. Bei allen Vorzügen wie z.B. schnelles und zuverlässiges Routing und Bedienfreundlichkeit, aber das "Lotteriespiel" eines "popeligen" Sync kann ich einfach nicht mehr akzeptieren.
> Habe deswegen seit einiger Zeit parallel einen Garmin 1030 in Benutzung. Während die Bedienung schon gewöhnungsbedürftig ist, läuft der Sync in sekundenschnelle ab. Auch der Akku hält länger durch und braucht erstaunlicherweise keine Kalibrierung


Gestern mit meinem Bruder unterwegs gewesen,der hat noch den älteren Edge 520 plus,auch das Teil syncronisiert am Ende der Tour so schnell ,kaum zu glauben und das alles nur über Bluetooth.Und wenn ich bedenke das ich die Navigation nur sehr wenig brauche......


----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. April 2020)

SIGMA hat heute Nachmittag darüber informiert dass es derzeit erhebliche Probleme gibt und mit Hochdruck an der Behebung gearbeitet wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speichenputzer (6. April 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> SIGMA hat heute Nachmittag darüber informiert dass es derzeit erhebliche Probleme gibt und mit Hochdruck an der Behebung gearbeitet wird.



Derzeit? Die Cloud ist ein Dauerärgerniss und für mich u.a. das Hauptargument zum Wechsel der Hardware nach über 12 Jahren Sigma mit allen Rox Modellen. ?.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. April 2020)

Fehlt ein Wort "erhebliche" Probleme.

Ja, ist sehr ärgerlich. Glaube aber dass es die Jungs bei SIGMA auch mächtig ärgert.
Wenn die Lösung einfach wäre hätten sie es schon früher gelöst. Wer will sich schon freiwillig ständig mit dem gleichen Thema herumschlagen?


----------



## jojo_ab (6. April 2020)

Speichenputzer schrieb:


> Derzeit? Die Cloud ist ein Dauerärgerniss und für mich u.a. das Hauptargument zum Wechsel der Hardware nach über 12 Jahren Sigma mit allen Rox Modellen. ?.


Geht mir leider auch so. Ich habe schon immer Sigma Tachos und andere Produkte, aber so langsam komme ich an einen Punkt, wo ich mir ernsthaft überlege diesen Hersteller zu meiden.

Wenn ich lese, dass Sigma angeblich darüber informiert hat (wo eigentlich?), dass es derzeit Probleme gibt, komme ich mir echt veräppelt vor. Hier sind so viele Beiträge dazu und nach Wochen, nein Monaten mit Problemen schreibt Sigma irgendwo, dass es derzeit Probleme gibt? Was soll das? Bedeutet das, sie arbeiten jetzt erst ernsthaft an dem Problem?

Und ob die Probleme nun „erheblich“ sind oder nicht, ist mir egal. Es funktioniert für mich als Kunde seit längerem nicht!
Sync ist heute kein Hexenwerk mehr, wir haben 2020 und nicht 1990.

Die ganzen guten Aspekte am Rox verblassen durch solche nervigen Fehler, die ewig nicht richtig behoben werden. Echt schade!


----------



## Pops1501 (6. April 2020)

__





						SIGMA CLOUD
					

Liebe Mountainbike-Freunde,   wir möchten darüber informieren, dass Synchronisierungsversuche mit der SIGMA CLOUD aktuell fehlschlagen können und wir daher eine vollumfängliche Nutzung unseres Software-Environments nicht gewährleisten können. Das führt dazu, dass Daten nicht mit der SIGMA LINK...




					www.mtb-news.de
				



Statement von Sigma

Lustigerweise hatte ich jetzt gerade eben keinerlei Probleme mit dem sync auf dem rox oder der Link App ??‍♂️


----------



## Bergjung (6. April 2020)

Ich habe auch seit vielen Jahren Sigma Tachos und muss mich leider anschließen. 
Lange mache ich das auch nicht mehr mit. Komme im Moment nicht so viel zum Fahren, sonst hätte ich vermutlich schon auf Garmin 1030 gewechselt. 
Auch nach dem letzten Update fällt bei mir weiter die Trittfrequenz/Leistung immer wieder für einige Sekunden aus. 
Ein vernünftiger Schnitt nicht messbar, FTP Test nicht durchführbar. 
Damit ist auch die 700 Euro Stages quasi wertlos. 
Auch der Akku baut stark ab. Nach 3h nur noch 30%. Gut, habe noch nicht neu kalibriert. Aber das sowas überhaupt sein muss.

Das Thema Cloud ist dann ein weiteres Ärgernis. Mal geht es nirgendwo. Mal auf dem PC ja, aber nicht auf dem Tablet. Dann wieder andersherum. Einen identischen Stand je Hardware hatte ich schon ewig nicht mehr. 
Damit verspielt Sigma auch den Vorteil das das Data Center im Vergleich mit die beste Software ist.

Ich würde gerne beim ROX 12 bleiben, aber wenn man sich nur noch ärgert macht das Radfahren keinen rechten Spaß mehr.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. April 2020)

Macht ihr den Spaß beim Biken vom ROX12 abhängig?

Komme vom 1030 und bin von der Einfachheit des ROX begeistert. Klar vermisse ich ein paar Funktionen, das wird mit der FENIX 5 kompensiert.

@Bergjung 
Vor kurzem gab es ein Update der Stages. Habe keinerlei Aussetzer.


----------



## Fembria (6. April 2020)

Es ist schon sehr betrüblich wenn man über Jahre mit den Sigma Produkten gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat und es scheinbar in manchen Dingen eher schlechter als besser wird. Schade. 
Nun Rad fahren kann man ja immer noch, hängt ja nicht vom Produkt, Software und oder deren Qualität ab. 
Nur wenn man mit einem Produkt "mitwächst" und man heimische Anbieter mit dem Kauf unterstützt, ist es schon wirklich betrüblich das der Fortschritt nicht immer einer ist.
Mein ROX läuft im Moment ( man soll den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben ) gut, das die Synchronisation manchmal nicht klappt ist, wenn man es kennt, auch nicht das Problem, nur  -- es sollte irgendwann bitte doch mal etwas besser werden -- Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
Mal sehen wie es diese Saison über so läuft -- noch -- habe ich die Hoffnung nicht aufgegeben --- und seit dem letzten Update läuft " mein " ROX zuverlässiger.
Wir haben die Corona Krise  -- Sigma hat wohl auch " Probleme " -- hoffen wir auf einen guten Ausgang für alles.


----------



## luistrenker72 (7. April 2020)

Habe mich heute mit dem Rox durchs Chiemgau Routen lassen, hat alles prima funktioniert, nach 4 h waren von anfänglichen 81% Akku noch 36% übrig. Synchronisation war komischerweise bei Strava sofort zu sehen bei Sigma Link hatte ich erst am Abend die Daten. Das stört mich allerdings überhaupt nicht.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (7. April 2020)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
wir können Euren Ärger bzgl. Cloud absolut nachvollziehen!

Wir möchten daher aber nochmals darüber informieren, dass Synchronisierungsversuche mit der SIGMA CLOUD aktuell fehlschlagen können und wir daher eine vollumfängliche Nutzung unseres Software-Environments nicht gewährleisten können. Das führt dazu, dass Daten nicht mit der SIGMA LINK App und dem DATA CENTER ausgetauscht oder gesichert werden können. Unsere Software-Entwickler arbeiten mit Hochdruck daran, das Problem so schnell wie möglich zu beheben. Bis dahin bitten wir um etwas Geduld und die Unannehmlichkeiten zu entschuldigen.

Als schnelle Lösung können wir Euch anbieten: Versucht es einfach abends nochmal oder an einem Tag später. Aktuell haben wir - speziell an einem Wochenende - sehr viele zahlreiche, gleichzeitige Zugriffe auf unsere Cloud.

Wir werden uns wieder umgehend hier melden, sobald wir mehr Informationen bzgl. Cloud haben. Seid umsichtig mit uns, genießt (alleine ) das sonnige Wetter und habt ein schönes langes Wochenende!

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis, 
Euer SIGMA SPORT Team


----------



## Sadwick (7. April 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Macht ihr den Spaß beim Biken vom ROX12 abhängig?


Nein. Im Gegenteil soll so ein Gerät den Spaß eigentlich steigern. Wenn das dann aber an so vielen Ecken hakelt, ärgert mich die Anschaffung schon sehr. Es trübt nicht den Spaß am Radeln selbst, aber daran, wo es eigentlich den Spaß steigern sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. April 2020)

Die Navigation funktioniert perfekt, die Auswertung ist ein "Goodie", wobei mir das auch wichtig ist ( war der Grund der Abkehr vom 1030 ).

Kommt mir aktuell entgegen nicht zeitnah schwarz auf weiß zu sehen wie grottig ich unterwegs bin.


----------



## a-x-e-l (7. April 2020)

Das Übertragen der frischen Aktivität ist nicht das größte Thema. Du bekommst einen neuen Track evtl. vor der Tour nicht auf den ROX.

Elektronik beim Sport ist irgendwie nervig.. vorgestern ist die linke Seite der Stages ausgestiegen, nach pünktlich 3 Monaten Batteriewechsel und ca 100 h Laufzeit. Damit kommt sie auf ca. 50% der Laufzeit lt. Hersteller. Die CR2032 von vor drei Monaten war frische Ware.

Vorhin ist beim Hochfahren der Rox im Startbildschim eingefroren und wollte nur noch über den Recovery Bildschirm hochfahren.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. April 2020)

Track runterladen und abfahren bin ich seit dem Wochenende geheilt.

Wollte ursprünglich Fahrrad fahren... Teilweise hätte ich besser nur den Lenker mitgenommen, wäre dann besser durch das Unterholz gekommen.


----------



## Scrat (7. April 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Elektronik beim Sport ist irgendwie nervig.. vorgestern ist die linke Seite der Stages ausgestiegen, nach pünktlich 3 Monaten Batteriewechsel und ca 100 h Laufzeit. Damit kommt sie auf ca. 50% der Laufzeit lt. Hersteller. Die CR2032 von vor drei Monaten war frische Ware.



Kurz offtopic: Transportierst Du Dein Rad oft im Auto? Ich habe sowohl bei Stages als auch bei p2m  den Eindruck, dass die Kurbel bei Erschütterungen aktiviert werden und dann während der Autofahrt aktiv zu sein scheinen?


----------



## luistrenker72 (7. April 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Das Übertragen der frischen Aktivität ist nicht das größte Thema. Du bekommst einen neuen Track evtl. vor der Tour nicht auf den ROX.
> 
> Elektronik beim Sport ist irgendwie nervig.. vorgestern ist die linke Seite der Stages ausgestiegen, nach pünktlich 3 Monaten Batteriewechsel und ca 100 h Laufzeit. Damit kommt sie auf ca. 50% der Laufzeit lt. Hersteller. Die CR2032 von vor drei Monaten war frische Ware.
> 
> Vorhin ist beim Hochfahren der Rox im Startbildschim eingefroren und wollte nur noch über den Recovery Bildschirm hochfahren.


----------



## luistrenker72 (7. April 2020)

Einen neuen Track auf den Rox bekommen ohne PC oder Laptop ist für mich mittlerweile fast unmöglich. Da ja Gpsies das zeitliche gesegnet hat und ich bei Komoot nicht die ganze Welt freigeschaltet habe. Ohne Kabel kann ich keinen Track auf den Rox ziehen. Wie löst ihr das Problem?


----------



## Rennbootlenker (7. April 2020)

Ich hab bei komoot auch nicht jede Region freigeschalten, brauchst du ja auch nicht wenn du dich mit dem rox navigieren lässt, Hauptsache dort hast du die Region. 

Am PC mit komoot die Route planen und dann normal auf den rox via WLAN. 

Komoot Regionen sind doch bloß notwendig wenn du dich offline mit der app navigieren lassen willst, oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## Bosma (7. April 2020)

Hat jemand die Assioma Powermeter Pedale zusammen mit dem ROX 12 im Einsatz. Wenn ja, wie sind die Erfahrungen dazu?


----------



## a-x-e-l (7. April 2020)

Scrat schrieb:


> Kurz offtopic: Transportierst Du Dein Rad oft im Auto? Ich habe sowohl bei Stages als auch bei p2m  den Eindruck, dass die Kurbel bei Erschütterungen aktiviert werden und dann während der Autofahrt aktiv zu sein scheinen?



Nein, in diesem Jahr noch nicht. Waren noch keine AOK-Radsonntage....und wird dieses Jahr auch wohl keine geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK83 (7. April 2020)

Hi!

Ich habe mich punkto Zuverlässigkeit mit der neuesten Firmware wohl zu früh gefreut.
Wollte heute eine Runde starten und habe nach dem Hochfahren mein Trainingsprofil am Display ausgewählt. Danach wurde der Rox finster und es schien als würde er neu starten, was er aber nicht tat. Man sieht, dass die Hintergrundbeleuchtung an ist aber es erscheint kein Bild. Wenn man sich ein wenig mit der Ein-Austaste spielt dann erscheint irgendwann wieder das Bootlogo, wieder gefolgt von einem schwarzen Bildschirm.
Schlussendlich erscheint irgendwann dann doch ein roter Bildschirm mit dem berüchtigten Bootloop-Error. Ich möge doch bitte die Daten sichern und an Sigma schicken. Wie ich dies tun soll ohne dass das Gerät im Windows erkannt wird ist mir aber ein Rätsel.
Mittels Recovery-Menü habe ich mal den Cache gelöscht aber das brachte leider auch nichts.
Hat noch jemand eine Idee bevor ich das Teil auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetze und dabei vermutlich meine letzten Trainingseinheiten ebenfalls gelöscht werden?

Edit:
Gerade den Post von @SIGMA-Support vom 21.01.2019 gefunden mit der Anleitung zum Beheben (Wipe data / factory reset). Die Trainingseinheiten sind natürlich weg


----------



## luistrenker72 (7. April 2020)

Rennbootlenker schrieb:


> Ich hab bei komoot auch nicht jede Region freigeschalten, brauchst du ja auch nicht wenn du dich mit dem rox navigieren lässt, Hauptsache dort hast du die Region.
> 
> Am PC mit komoot die Route planen und dann normal auf den rox via WLAN.
> 
> Komoot Regionen sind doch bloß notwendig wenn du dich offline mit der app navigieren lassen willst, oder täusche ich mich?


Nein man kann nur Tracks von Komoot auf den Rox laden wenn die Region wo sich der Track befindet freigeschaltet ist.


----------



## Guegud (7. April 2020)

Bosma schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Assioma Powermeter Pedale zusammen mit dem ROX 12 im Einsatz. Wenn ja, wie sind die Erfahrungen dazu?


Habe die Assioma Powermeter Pedale Duo und keine Probleme! Hatte vorher die Assioma Powermeter Pedale Uno und auch keinerlei Probleme


----------



## der_marv (7. April 2020)

Bist du wirklich sicher?
Ich nutze den kostenlosen Account, da ist doch nur Deutschland frei.
Oder ist es Europa?

Und ich kann italienische Routen speichern und mit dem ROX abfahren.

Wie der Zufall es aber auch grad will, vorhin kam die Mail von Komoot. Ganze Welt im Angebot für 19,99€.


Gruß


----------



## Bergjung (7. April 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Macht ihr den Spaß beim Biken vom ROX12 abhängig?
> 
> Komme vom 1030 und bin von der Einfachheit des ROX begeistert. Klar vermisse ich ein paar Funktionen, das wird mit der FENIX 5 kompensiert.
> 
> ...



ich weiß, scheinbar bin ich der einzige der diese Probleme mit der Stages hat. Sigma hat mir vor einigen Monaten gesagt, dass es ein Software Problem ist und hat einen Tausch des Rox abgelehnt. Da es aber auch jetzt mit der neusten Version immer noch nicht klappt kann das doch nur an der Hardware liegen. Daher werde ich noch mal um einen Tausch bitten. Wenn das nicht klappt, dann beende ich das Kapitel Rox. Alle anderen Probleme beim Rox 12 sind nervig aber auszuhalten. Aber die Basics müssen funktionieren.


----------



## ShawnHast (7. April 2020)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. April 2020)

Bergjung schrieb:


> ich weiß, scheinbar bin ich der einzige der diese Probleme mit der Stages hat. Sigma hat mir vor einigen Monaten gesagt, dass es ein Software Problem ist und hat einen Tausch des Rox abgelehnt. Da es aber auch jetzt mit der neusten Version immer noch nicht klappt kann das doch nur an der Hardware liegen. Daher werde ich noch mal um einen Tausch bitten. Wenn das nicht klappt, dann beende ich das Kapitel Rox. Alle anderen Probleme beim Rox 12 sind nervig aber auszuhalten. Aber die Basics müssen funktionieren.



Hast du noch ein anderes Gerät mit dem die Stages zum testen verbunden werden kann?


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (7. April 2020)

ShawnHast schrieb:


> Komoot-Regionen werden nur benötigt, um in der Komoot-App die Karten offline zu nutzen und GPX-Dateien zu erstellen. Für die Streckensynchronisation mit dem Rox reicht der kostenfreie Account.


Wie bekommst du dann die Strecken auf den Rox? Beim Garmin gibt es ja eine Kopplung mit IQ App, aber dort haben Sie dem kostenlosen Weg eine Sperre vorgeschoben. Habe bisher auch in komoot geplant, die Strecke via IQ App gesynct und dann auf dem Edge abgefahren. Neuerdings meckert komoot nun dass ich die Region nicht gekauft habe, nur Strecken wo ich die Region habe sind noch abrufbar.


----------



## Rennbootlenker (7. April 2020)

Aufn rox, auf komoot klicken sich bei komoot anmelden und die geplante Tour runterladen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. April 2020)

Synchronisation von heute hat geklappt. 
Die Touren vom 04. und 05. werden nicht synchronisiert.


----------



## Hans1959 (8. April 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Synchronisation von heute hat geklappt.
> Die Touren vom 04. und 05. werden nicht synchronisiert.


Ich hab den Rox Sonntag an den PC gehangen,der hat zwar nicht mit der Cloud sync. aber die Touren vom 04 u. 05 waren da.Synconisation mit der Cloud dann Montags.Übrigens hatten auch andere Hersteller am Wochenende Probleme,die Daten bei Garmin Connect könnten zwar zügig übertragen werden,aber die Tour anzeigen könnte man nicht,genau wie bei Strava,würde zwar sofort übertragen aber ansehen könnte ich die erst am Abend


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. April 2020)

GC und STRAVA geht bei mir alles sofort.
Das Anhängen an den PC ist mir zu umständlich,  dann fehlen halt 2 Touren.


----------



## Hans1959 (8. April 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> GC und STRAVA geht bei mir alles sofort.
> Das Anhängen an den PC ist mir zu umständlich,  dann fehlen halt 2 Touren.


OK,aber wenn ich noch ein wenig "Auswertung" betreiben will,komme ich doch am Data Center nicht vorbei,genauso wie bei Garmin und Garmin Connect,oder machst du das übers Tablet?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (8. April 2020)

Ja, benutze überwiegend das iPad.


----------



## luistrenker72 (8. April 2020)

Also bei mir funktioniert die Übertragung eines Gpx files sprich Track nur in der einen freigeschalteten Testregion. Bei allen anderen Regionen kommt die Meldung das die Region nicht freigeschaltet ist. Scheint ja tatsächlich bei anderen Usern auch ohne das kaufen der Regionen zu funktionieren. Übrigens auf PC und App das gleiche.


----------



## ShawnHast (8. April 2020)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergjung (8. April 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Hast du noch ein anderes Gerät mit dem die Stages zum testen verbunden werden kann?


Ja, und zwar den Rox 11. Damit funktioniert die Stages seit zwei Jahren ohne einen einzigen Ausfall. Wenn ich also auf genaue Wattwerte angewiesen bin hole ich den Rox 11 wieder raus.


----------



## Rennbootlenker (8. April 2020)

So, ich hab jetzt spaßenshalber mal eine Tour in Brasilien geplant, da hab ich defintiv keine Region weil ich da nie sein werde

1. Tour mit Kommot am PC geplant und gespeichert 
2. Rox angeschalten und auf WLAN verbindung gewartet
3. Datensync mit Komoot
4. Im Home menü nach links zu Komoot gewischt
5. tour gesucht und runtergeladen
6. Wlan aus und die tour unter "geladene Tracks" gestartet


geht definitiv ohne die Region zu besitzen


----------



## der_marv (8. April 2020)

luistrenker72 schrieb:


> Also bei mir funktioniert die Übertragung eines Gpx files sprich Track nur in der einen freigeschalteten Testregion. Bei allen anderen Regionen kommt die Meldung das die Region nicht freigeschaltet ist. Scheint ja tatsächlich bei anderen Usern auch ohne das kaufen der Regionen zu funktionieren. Übrigens auf PC und App das gleiche.



Wie schon Rennbootlenker schrieb, der reine Sync und Abfahrt der Route funktioniert for free. 
Nur wenn man explizit ein GPX exportieren möchte, dann braucht man die entsprechende Region.


----------



## luistrenker72 (8. April 2020)

Habe gerade versucht einen selbst geplanten Track von Komoot auf den Rox zu exportieren. Komoot fordert mich sofort auf das passende Paket, in diesem Fall rund um Barcelona zu kaufen.


----------



## Rennbootlenker (8. April 2020)

Nicht bei komoot exportieren, einfach den rox synchronisieren und dort laden. Ich hab auch keine Region in Südamerika und so funktioniert es.


----------



## Bleiplombe (8. April 2020)

Bei meinen Rox 12 stimmt bei meinen gespeicherten Aktivitäten die Uhrzeit nicht, die wird statt 16:00 Uhr Startuhrzeit 17:00 angezeigt.
Dieses Phänomen tritt erst nach dem Update auf.


----------



## Rennbootlenker (8. April 2020)

Bleiplombe schrieb:


> Bei meinen Rox 12 stimmt bei meinen gespeicherten Aktivitäten die Uhrzeit nicht, die wird statt 16:00 Uhr Startuhrzeit 17:00 angezeigt.
> Dieses Phänomen tritt erst nach dem Update auf.



Bei mir erst bei Touren nach der Zeitumstellung, vielleicht hats da was bei der cloud durcheinander gehauen


----------



## der_marv (9. April 2020)

Moin,

hatte das schon mal gefragt, leider keine Antwort erhalten.
Vielleicht auch nochmal explizit an @SIGMA-Support gerichtet ;-)

Ist es möglich einem Favoriten (Punkt) einen Namen zu geben?
Finde nämlich keine Option zum Umbenennen und mit Koordinaten macht das so wenig Sinn.


----------



## luistrenker72 (9. April 2020)

Hallo, ich glaube wenn du einen deiner Favoriten als Track speicherst kannst du ihm einen Namen geben. Habe versucht auf die selbe Seite zu kommen wie auf deinem Screenshot. Sieht bei mir etwas anders aus. Jetzt glaube ich tatsächlich das jeder Rox12 ein eigenes Individuum ist. Der Komoot Account verhält sich anscheinend ja auch unterschiedlich.


der_marv schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hatte das schon mal gefragt, leider keine Antwort erhalten.
> Vielleicht auch nochmal explizit an @SIGMA-Support gerichtet ;-)
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pops1501 (9. April 2020)

Mit ist gestern was aufgefallen, was man evtl. beheben könnte:
ich war in einer mir nicht bekannten Stadt unterwegs, Navigation an. Die Route ging ziemlich zigzack durch den Ort, also viele Hinweise.

Zwei Abbiegungen habe ich verpasst, da die Auto-Runde Details eingeblendet wurden. Ich will die Funktion nicht grundsätzlich abstellen, da ich sie ganz praktisch finde, aber Routing-Updates sollten eine Prio über andere Einblendungen bekommen. 
Vielleicht was fürs Backlog für das nächste Update, @SIGMA-Support ?


----------



## der_marv (9. April 2020)

luistrenker72 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich glaube wenn du einen deiner Favoriten als Track speicherst kannst du ihm einen Namen geben. Habe versucht auf die selbe Seite zu kommen wie auf deinem Screenshot. Sieht bei mir etwas anders aus. Jetzt glaube ich tatsächlich das jeder Rox12 ein eigenes Individuum ist. Der Komoot Account verhält sich anscheinend ja auch unterschiedlich.



Zum dem Bildschirm kommt man wenn man am Display von unten nach oben wischt.
Allerdings lässt sich ein Punkt nicht als Track speichern, macht ja irgendwie Sinn.


----------



## Bike_N_D (9. April 2020)

Also bei mir stehen da richtige Adressen. Nicht die Koordinaten. Versuch das mal mit einer Adresse, Straße oder so, welche du auch richtig eingeben kannst, dann sollte der Favorit benannt sein. Wenn es keine Straßenbezeichnung gibt, dann wird er wahrscheinlich die Koordinaten benutzen. Richtig benennen kann man die aber nicht soweit ich weiß.


----------



## der_marv (9. April 2020)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Also bei mir stehen da richtige Adressen. Nicht die Koordinaten. Versuch das mal mit einer Adresse, Straße oder so, welche du auch richtig eingeben kannst, dann sollte der Favorit benannt sein. Wenn es keine Straßenbezeichnung gibt, dann wird er wahrscheinlich die Koordinaten benutzen. Richtig benennen kann man die aber nicht soweit ich weiß.
> Anhang anzeigen 1013255




OK, das kann natürlich der Grund sein .... war in der italienischen Pampa wo ich einfach die Position gespeichert habe  
Aber @SIGMA-Support das wäre schon eine tolle und sinnvolle Funktion wenn man die Favoriten leichterkennbar umbennen könnte.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## MK83 (9. April 2020)

Hi!

Also so richtig beruhigt hat sich mein Gerät nach wie vor nicht. Nachdem ich ihn ja leider "formatieren" musste wollte ich ihn heute wieder verwenden.
Nach dem Hochfahren fiel mir auf, dass auch nach ein paar Minuten kein GPS-Empfang vorhanden ist. Da ich die Tour schon starten wollte und ich sie eh kenne habe ich es mal ignoriert. 2,5 h später war noch immer kein Empfang vorhanden.
Nachdem ich die Tour gespeichert habe, startete ich den Rox neu. Aus einem Neustart wurden gleich zwei weil ich wagte das Display zu berühren -> trotzdem nach wie vor kein GPS-Empfang.
Zudem wurde bei der heutigen Tour das Höhenprofil nicht aufgezeichnet. Bei einer barometrischen Messung sollte es doch egal sein ob ein GPS-Empfang vorhanden ist, oder?

Hat jemand eine Idee, außer nochmals zurücksetzen bzw. einsenden?

Schöne Grüße
Manfred


----------



## Rennbootlenker (9. April 2020)

Mal ne hoffentlich unnötige Frage zuerst, in dem sportprofil ist auch in den Einstellungen das GPS angeschalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luistrenker72 (9. April 2020)

Hätte vor kurzen das selbe Problem. Nachdem sich der Rox in den Energgiesparmodus versetzt hat und ich ihn wieder aufgeweckt hatte war das GPS Signal sofort da.


----------



## luistrenker72 (9. April 2020)

Ich schicke mal nen Screenshot von Komoot auf dem Rox12. Der obere Track hat ein Schloss, muss also die Region freischalten. Der untere ist in einer freigeschalteten Region und kann gewählt werden?


----------



## Rennbootlenker (9. April 2020)

MYBIKE


Gib das mal bei Gutscheincode müsste ne gratis Region sein für komoot, ansonsten findet man auch paar Codes wenn man googlet, bin gerade nur am handy unterwegs


----------



## Pops1501 (9. April 2020)

Rennbootlenker schrieb:


> MYBIKE
> 
> 
> Gib das mal bei Gutscheincode müsste ne gratis Region sein für komoot, ansonsten findet man auch paar Codes wenn man googlet, bin gerade nur am handy unterwegs


Mydealz ist da ein ganz guter Ansatz - dort gibt's immer wieder gratis Regionen.


----------



## MK83 (9. April 2020)

GPS ist natürlich eingeschaltet.
Habe jetzt einmal den Test mit dem Energiesparmodus getestet und nun habe ich wieder einen Empfang, auch nach einem Neustart. Ob die Höhenmessung nun wieder funktioniert weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## Bleiplombe (9. April 2020)

Rennbootlenker schrieb:


> Bei mir erst bei Touren nach der Zeitumstellung, vielleicht hats da was bei der cloud durcheinander gehauen


Bei mir auch erst, aber ich habe die Tour direkt auf den Rechner geladen, in Data-Center


----------



## Landbewohner (9. April 2020)

Hallo 
Mir ist heute bei meinem Rox OHNE wilde Erschütterungen ( Forstautobahn)
auf der Rückseite eine Nase die in die Halterung eingreift einfach weggebrochen .

Hatte das schon jemand ?
@Sigma: kann mann das Teil tauschen ?


----------



## Rennbootlenker (9. April 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> evtl. hilft das weiter:
> 
> ...



Hier gibt's ein Ersatzteil

Das abgebrochene Teil kann man nicht tauschen, aber das in dem link kannst du aufkleben

Hattest du den rox nicht erst neu? 
Schreib mal direkt den Support an, vielleicht fällt es unter Garantie


----------



## Landbewohner (9. April 2020)

Super danke.
Das ist mir noch bei keinem Fahrradcomputer passiert


----------



## Rennbootlenker (9. April 2020)

Bitte, aber wie eben schon gefragt, hattest du den nicht erst neu? Support anschreiben, eventuell Garantiefall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landbewohner (9. April 2020)

Er ist eine Saison gefahren ( nicht ganz)
Eigentlich keine schweren Trails, großteils Forststrassen.

Aber meiner Meinung nach müsste so ein teures Teil auch schwere Trails überleben.
Bruch kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das es unter Garantie fällt


----------



## Rennbootlenker (9. April 2020)

Ok, hab dich mit marioline verwechselt, ähnliches Profilbild... Sollte eigentlich nicht, stimmt. Und wenn er schon solange im Einsatz war denke ich auch nicht das es unter Garantie fällt


----------



## a-x-e-l (9. April 2020)

Landbewohner schrieb:


> Er ist eine Saison gefahren ( nicht ganz)
> Eigentlich keine schweren Trails, großteils Forststrassen.
> 
> Aber meiner Meinung nach müsste so ein teures Teil auch schwere Trails überleben.
> Bruch kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das es unter Garantie fällt



Ich gehöre zu den Motzern der ersten Stunde. Meine Erfahrung: Schreib hier was im Forum und es ist oft wie der Wurf von einem Stein in einen tiefen Brunnen....du hört das "Platsch" nicht.

Schreib eine Mail an den Sigma Support und im Einzelfall wird dir kulant geholfen-eigene Erfahrung.
Wenn das Gehäuse keine Kampfspuren aufweist, dann hast du-hoffentlich-gute Karten.

Ich habe die altmodische Meinung eines Maschinenbaukonstrukteurs:  Wenn ich weiß, dass ein Bauteil 
einen Defekt haben wird, dann konstruiere ich so, dass das Teil einfach, schnell und kostengünstig gewechselt werden kann. Dumm nur, wenn der nachgelagerte Controller nachweisen wird, dass es einige Cent/Teil spart,
das Teil nicht austauschbar zu machen und den Ausfall anders bewertet.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. April 2020)

Kann euch bestätigen dass der ROX auch Überschläge schadlos mitmacht.


----------



## ShawnHast (10. April 2020)

.


----------



## apfelpuree (10. April 2020)

Ich habe Probleme mit meinem ROX 12. Er speichert zwar alle Daten bis auf die Wegpositionen.

Damit kann ich nachher auch keine Kartendaten bzw. meine gefahrene Strecke nicht in der Kartenansicht nachvollziehen. Die Navigation selbst funktioniert. Die neuste Firmware ist drauf.

Irgendeine Idee dazu?


----------



## ShawnHast (10. April 2020)

.


----------



## apfelpuree (10. April 2020)

ShawnHast schrieb:


> Hast du die Aufzeichnung auch per Taste gestartet?



Ja, hatte ich. Es sind ja auch alle Geschwindigkeitswerte gespeichert, nur eben die Positionen nicht. Das Höhenprofil übrigens auch nicht


----------



## ShawnHast (10. April 2020)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apfelpuree (10. April 2020)

ShawnHast schrieb:


> Auch in der aufgezeichneten SLF-Datei sind dann lediglich Zeitstempel und Geschwindigkeit hinterlegt?



Die kann ich leider nicht öffnen, dazu habe ich kein Programm


----------



## apfelpuree (10. April 2020)

apfelpuree schrieb:


> Die kann ich leider nicht öffnen, dazu habe ich kein Programm



Nachtrag: Ich habe es doch hinbekommen, sie zu öffnen (man muss sie erst entpacken). Dort sind sowohl Positionsdaten wie auch Höhendaten drin


----------



## ccpirat (10. April 2020)

MK83 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich habe mich punkto Zuverlässigkeit mit der neuesten Firmware wohl zu früh gefreut.
> Wollte heute eine Runde starten und habe nach dem Hochfahren mein Trainingsprofil am Display ausgewählt. Danach wurde der Rox finster und es schien als würde er neu starten, was er aber nicht tat. Man sieht, dass die Hintergrundbeleuchtung an ist aber es erscheint kein Bild. Wenn man sich ein wenig mit der Ein-Austaste spielt dann erscheint irgendwann wieder das Bootlogo, wieder gefolgt von einem schwarzen Bildschirm.
> ...



Hatte selbiges Problem.
Der Mitarbeiter an der Hotline war freundlich.
Aber seine Tips und Hilfestellungen brachten das Gerät zur seiner Verwunderung auch nicht mehr zum laufen.
Habe ihn einschicken müssen...


----------



## ShawnHast (10. April 2020)

.


----------



## apfelpuree (10. April 2020)

ShawnHast schrieb:


> Kannst du die SLF-Datei hier hochladen? Die Aufzeichnung scheint korrekt zu sein, aber im Rox werden die Wegpunkte nicht gezeichnet. ?



Hier:
www.therapage-apfelcomputer.de/filesharing/2020-04-09_15-52-14_A6C66D07-8C07-1CA8-F68D-A51291FA720C_15906_2970_1.slf


----------



## Speichenputzer (10. April 2020)

Landbewohner schrieb:


> Hallo
> Mir ist heute bei meinem Rox OHNE wilde Erschütterungen ( Forstautobahn)
> auf der Rückseite eine Nase die in die Halterung eingreift einfach weggebrochen .
> 
> ...


Nach mehreren italienischen Schlaglochpisten ist mir das gleiche passiert. Wurde von Sigma auf Garantie getauscht!
Scheint ja ein mechanischer Schwachpunkt zu sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShawnHast (10. April 2020)

.


----------



## Sadwick (13. April 2020)

Bleiplombe schrieb:


> Bei meinen Rox 12 stimmt bei meinen gespeicherten Aktivitäten die Uhrzeit nicht, die wird statt 16:00 Uhr Startuhrzeit 17:00 angezeigt.
> Dieses Phänomen tritt erst nach dem Update auf.


Altbekannter Fehler und sollte eigentlich mit dem Update behoben worden sein...


----------



## Cornetti (13. April 2020)

Tag!

Bin neu hier und wollte mal "Hallo" sagen. Auf der Suche nach Tipps und Tricks zum Rox 12
bin ich nun hier gelandet und lese schon eine Weile mit. Danke an euch und Sigma für eure Beiträge.
Bin mit dem Rox 12 zufrieden. Ich kann leider oft Trails oder Radwege auf dem Display nicht erkennen.
Ja ich weiss, kann auch an mir liegen.
Hatte vorher den 9.0 und 11.0.  Was ich schon vom Umstieg von 9 auf 11 nicht verstanden habe,
warum z.B. auf den Separaten Streckenzähler und Stoppuhr/ Countdown verzichtet wurde.
Jetzt beim 12er fehlt Geschwindigkeitsvergleich zur Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit.
War beim 11er anfangs auch so, wurde mit update nachgereicht.


----------



## Bike_N_D (13. April 2020)

Cornetti schrieb:


> Jetzt beim 12er fehlt Geschwindigkeitsvergleich zur Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit.


Was meinst du damit genau? Im Datacenter hast du doch die gesamte Auswertung deiner Fahrt, nebst Einblendung der Durchschnittswerte.


----------



## Bike_N_D (13. April 2020)

Cornetti schrieb:


> ch kann leider oft Trails oder Radwege auf dem Display nicht erkennen.


Du kannst das Display, die Karte, während einer Navigation oder auch einfach so etwas ran zoomen, klappt eigentlich ziemlich gut. und wenn kleinere Wege bei Open Street Maps eingetragen sind, dann sind die auch im Rox 12, meistens.


----------



## Rennbootlenker (13. April 2020)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit genau? Im Datacenter hast du doch die gesamte Auswertung deiner Fahrt, nebst Einblendung der Durchschnittswerte.



Denke er meint ein Pfeil nach oben oder ob die aktuelle Geschwindigkeit über dem Durchschnitt liegt


----------



## rpitz (13. April 2020)

Rennbootlenker schrieb:


> Denke er meint ein Pfeil nach oben oder ob die aktuelle Geschwindigkeit über dem Durchschnitt liegt


Richtig. Den habe ich am ROX 9 auch gern gehabt.


----------



## apfelpuree (13. April 2020)

ShawnHast schrieb:


> Hier ist bei der Aufzeichnung etwas schief gelaufen. Alle Einträge haben die gleichen Positionskoordinaten und die Höheninformationen sind allesamt negativ. Ich vermute, das GPS-Modul ist bereits vor Beginn der Aufzeichnung abgestürzt.



Hab den ROX 12 heute auf einer kleinen Wandertour mitgehabt. Wegstrecke wird aufgezeichnet, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das Gerät nicht einen Schlag weg hat. Der Weg wurde auf der Karte korrekt aufgezeichnet, die Werte sind völlig daneben


----------



## a-x-e-l (13. April 2020)

apfelpuree schrieb:


> Hab den ROX 12 heute auf einer kleinen Wandertour mitgehabt. Wegstrecke wird aufgezeichnet, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das Gerät nicht einen Schlag weg hat. Der Weg wurde auf der Karte korrekt aufgezeichnet, die Werte sind völlig daneben



Eine Idee:

Hardreset ->  Power-Taste(rechts oben) und Home-Taste(unten Mitte) gedrückt halten, bis der ROX in den Recovery Mode geht.


----------



## Cornetti (13. April 2020)

Rennbootlenker schrieb:


> Denke er meint ein Pfeil nach oben oder ob die aktuelle Geschwindigkeit über dem Durchschnitt liegt


genau den meinte ich.

Ich weiß man kann die Karte währen der Fahrt zoomen und verschieben aber die Auflösung ist dann doch so grob, dass ICH es halt schlecht erkennen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resimilchkuh (13. April 2020)

Leg Dir Durchschnitt doch einfach neben die Geschwindigkeit. Platz und Felder genug ist doch da.


----------



## a-x-e-l (13. April 2020)

Rennbootlenker schrieb:


> Denke er meint ein Pfeil nach oben oder ob die aktuelle Geschwindigkeit über dem Durchschnitt liegt



Welche Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit eigentlich? Die der aktuellen Fahrt, aller gespeicherten Touren
oder welcher Wert wird da als Durchschnitt ermittelt? Und wobei hilft der Wert? Ist so als würde man
mit sich selbst einen Zipfelvergleich machen. Ich sollte nach einer halben Schachtel Mon Cherie und vier Folgen Tatortreiniger aufhören zu grübeln.


----------



## Greatdisaster (13. April 2020)

Ich habe leider immer noch das Problem das mein Trittfrequenz und der Speed Sensor nach einer Pause an einer bestimmten Tankstelle keine Funktion mehr hat.
Ich fahre des öfteren eine bestimmte Strecke wo ich nach 70km dann eine ~15min Pause an einer Tanke mache.
Dabei dürften sich beide Sensoren abschalten während mein Brustgurt weiter Daten sendet.

Nach der Pause ist dann häufig die TF weg und die Geschwindigkeit kommt möglicherweise vom GPS.
Nach einem "Sync. Sensoren" ist dann weiterhin die TF weg und zusätzlich die Geschwindigkeit die mit 0 angezeigt wird.
Beheben lässt sich das dann nur durch einen Neustart. Selbst wenn ich nach Hause fahre ohne reboot und 2 Tage später eine neue Tour machen will sind die Sensoren "weg" bis nach dem Neustart.

Das war bei der alten Software Version so und bei der neuen ist es auch der Fall.
Der Rox12 wurde zwischenzeitlich getauscht wegen defektem Höhenmesser und die beiden China Sensoren habe ich durch Wahoo Sensoren ausgewechselt. Echt nervig muss ich sagen vor allem da ich die angefangene Aufzeichnung nach einem Reboot nicht weiterführen kann.

Verbindet sich sich der Rox12 bei euch auch so langsam mit dem Wlan das er meckert 
"Bitte Stelle zunächst eine Wifi Verbindung her"
Das denke ich mit nur immer "Du blödes Teil musst die Verbindung herstellen oder soll ich etwa anfangen zu trommeln"


----------



## Deleted 48245 (13. April 2020)

Bis ich die Haustür aufgesperrt und den Rucksack abgelegt habe ist die Tour schon hochgeladen.


----------



## a-x-e-l (14. April 2020)

Stages Update 1.6.3

Der in Fettschrift hervorgehobene Punkt könnte evtl. helfen, falls
jemand mit Aussetzern zu kämpfen hat. Bergjung z.B.

*Date:* 04/06/20 (m/d/y)

*Firmware Release #:* v1.6.3

*Improvements:*

Support for StagesBike LR cranks.
Zero reset window expanded (StagesBike LR cranks only) to support multiple pedal positions.
*StagesBike cranks use alternate ANT channel.*
Updated firmware version formatting for ANT+.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (14. April 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Stages Update 1.6.3



Kleiner Hinweis :

Nur bei den aktuellen Gen3 Kurbeln ...   

Sebastian


----------



## a-x-e-l (14. April 2020)

Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Kleiner Hinweis :
> 
> Nur bei den aktuellen Gen3 Kurbeln ...
> 
> Sebastian



Ja....


----------



## bravasx (14. April 2020)

Eine Frage in die Runde wegen Komoot und Rox... aktuell bietet Komoot die Welt für 19,99 € an. Brauch ich wirklich freigeschaltete Regionen, um diese auf dem Rox laden zu können und vorallem nutzen zu können? Wie manch einer hier schreibt... oder reicht die Free Version? Ich lade den Track per Komoot Verbindung auf dem Rox, nicht per GPX etc.


----------



## der_marv (14. April 2020)

bravasx schrieb:


> Eine Frage in die Runde wegen Komoot und Rox... aktuell bietet Komoot die Welt für 19,99 € an. Brauch ich wirklich freigeschaltete Regionen, um diese auf dem Rox laden zu können und vorallem nutzen zu können? Wie manch einer hier schreibt... oder reicht die Free Version? Ich lade den Track per Komoot Verbindung auf dem Rox, nicht per GPX etc.



Also bei mir reicht die Free Version.
Ich habe nur eine Region rund um Frankfurt, die italienische Strecke kann ich trotzdem laden.
Allerdings überlege ich das Angebot auch zu nutzen.


Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luistrenker72 (15. April 2020)

der_marv schrieb:


> Also bei mir reicht die Free Version.
> Ich habe nur eine Region rund um Frankfurt, die italienische Strecke kann ich trotzdem laden.
> Allerdings überlege ich das Angebot auch zu nutzen.
> 
> ...


Habe es jetzt nochmal versucht. Wenn ich einen Track in der Komoot App auf die Merkliste setze, und dann auf dem Rox im Komoot Interface synce. Wird mir der Track angezeigt, wenn ich dann auf laden gehe werde ich aufgefordert die Region freizuschalten. Anschließend ist der Track mit einem Schloss versehen. Unglaublich das es bei anderen anscheinend in der FREE Version funktioniert.


----------



## Landbewohner (15. April 2020)

So, mein Rox 12 ist nun eingeschickt weil mir ja die Halterung gebrochen ist !

Heute also den Rox10 aus der Lade genommen- aufs MTB geschnallt-
nach 10 Sekunden losgefahren-2 Stunden unterwegs- nicht ein einziger Aussetzer-
daheim gestoppt- Akku steht bei 90%- so einfach und unkompliziert kann Training sein


----------



## der_marv (15. April 2020)

luistrenker72 schrieb:


> Habe es jetzt nochmal versucht. Wenn ich einen Track in der Komoot App auf die Merkliste setze, und dann auf dem Rox im Komoot Interface synce. Wird mir der Track angezeigt, wenn ich dann auf laden gehe werde ich aufgefordert die Region freizuschalten. Anschließend ist der Track mit einem Schloss versehen. Unglaublich das es bei anderen anscheinend in der FREE Version funktioniert.




OMG, ich muss mich ernsthaft bei dir entschuldigen. 
Keine Ahnung in welche geistige Einbahnstraße ich da geraten bin, glaube fast ich habe mich mit GPsies vertan. 

Du hast natürlich vollkommen Recht. 
Ich kann tatsächlich auch nur die Touren meiner kleinen Region nutzen. 

Beim Download der anderen Strecken kommt, wie Du es beschreibst, auch die Aufforderung zum Kauf. 

Gut, dann kann ich nun das 19€ Angebot wahrnehmen. 

Lieben Gruß


----------



## luistrenker72 (16. April 2020)

Ja werde mir auch das Weltpaket zulegen, ist ja leider mittlerweile die einzige Möglichkeit Tracks kabellos auf den Rox zu bringen.


----------



## Rennbootlenker (16. April 2020)

@luistrenker72 hast du es mal mit so einer gratis Region probiert? Ob es danach vielleicht bei komoot was "freischaltet" das du auch andere Regionen auf den rox nutzen kannst?


----------



## luistrenker72 (16. April 2020)

Habe die Gratisregion Rosenheim freigeschaltet. Touren in dieser Region kann ich auf den Rox laden. Wenn ich wie im Forum vorgeschlagen, Tracks so verändere das der Startpunkt in dieser Region ist funktioniert das leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennbootlenker (16. April 2020)

Ok, find ich schon mysteriös, bin ja einer bei dem es anscheinend ohne zu bezahlen klappt, hast du mal komoot angeschrieben woran das liegt?


----------



## der_marv (16. April 2020)

Rennbootlenker schrieb:


> Ok, find ich schon mysteriös, bin ja einer bei dem es anscheinend ohne zu bezahlen klappt, hast du mal komoot angeschrieben woran das liegt?



Weil ich mich ja so blamiert habe  kannst Du tatsächlich eine Tour z.B. aus Italien wählen und auch herunterladen ?
Weil das Schloßsymbol erscheint ja leider erst danach, das war auch mein Fehler.
Habe gestern Abend aber schon das Angebot genutzt und alles freigeschaltet


----------



## Rennbootlenker (16. April 2020)

der_marv schrieb:


> Weil ich mich ja so blamiert habe  kannst Du tatsächlich eine Tour z.B. aus Italien wählen und auch herunterladen ?
> Weil das Schloßsymbol erscheint ja leider erst danach, das war auch mein Fehler.
> Habe gestern Abend aber schon das Angebot genutzt und alles freigeschaltet


Ja, ich habe das ganze letzte Woche schon getestet, 
Eine Tour in Brasilien geplant und die konnte über WLAN mit komoot synchronisiert werden, ich nutze aber nur Regionen die es aus solchen Gutscheincodes gibt ich besitze nicht das Weltpaket, vielleicht hab ich vor paar jahren mal ne einzelne Region bei mir gekauft, aber das betrifft dann auch bloß deutschland und nicht international.


----------



## Bergjung (16. April 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Stages Update 1.6.3
> 
> Der in Fettschrift hervorgehobene Punkt könnte evtl. helfen, falls
> jemand mit Aussetzern zu kämpfen hat. Bergjung z.B.
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis. Ich prüfe noch mal die Firmware. Bei meinen letzten beiden Touren hatte ich seltener Aussetzer. Aber das war auch früher zwischendurch schon mal der Fall.


----------



## Bergjung (16. April 2020)

Bergjung schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. Ich prüfe noch mal die Firmware. Bei meinen letzten beiden Touren hatte ich seltener Aussetzer. Aber das war auch früher zwischendurch schon mal der Fall.


Ok, lese weiter und sehe das es nur für die Gen.3 gilt. Ich habe leider die Gen.2


----------



## der_marv (16. April 2020)

Oh, es gibt ein Update für das Data-Center.
Hoffe die Tracks die ich mir aus GPSies gespeichert habe, nach dem Update noch da sind.
Eigentlich wurden die ja ins Data-Center übernommen, sollte also klappen.

*V 5.7.39  (14.04.2020)*

-iD.FREE und iD.TRI // Synchronisation von Activity Tracking Daten kann deaktiviert werden-GPSies als Drittanbieterportal wurde entfernt-Komoot Login wurde erneuert-Geocaching Login wurde erneuert-Strava Login Probleme wurden behoben-Kleinere Bugs behoben


----------



## Bike_N_D (16. April 2020)

der_marv schrieb:


> Oh, es gibt ein Update für das Data-Center.


Neues Update installiert, keine Probleme bei meinen gespeicherten Aktivitäten, alles noch da .
Muss allerdings auch sagen, dass ich nach dem Import meiner Aktivitäten vom Rox 12 ins Datacenter dann vor dem Beenden des DC immer ein Backup der Datenbank auf mein NAS mache, somit ist ein Datenverlust bei mir quasi ausgeschlossen.
Sonst funktioniert beim DC, soweit ich das auf die schnelle beurteilen kann, alles wie gewohnt.


----------



## der_marv (16. April 2020)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Neues Update installiert, keine Probleme bei meinen gespeicherten Aktivitäten, alles noch da .
> Muss allerdings auch sagen, dass ich nach dem Import meiner Aktivitäten vom Rox 12 ins Datacenter dann vor dem Beenden des DC immer ein Backup der Datenbank auf mein NAS mache, somit ist ein Datenverlust bei mir quasi ausgeschlossen.
> Sonst funktioniert beim DC, soweit ich das auf die schnelle beurteilen kann, alles wie gewohnt.



Danke für die Info.
Wäre trotzdem mal interessant zu wissen wie lange GPSies in der alten DC-Version noch funktioniert.
Touren kann ich auf jeden Fall noch finden.

Habe hier übrigens eine interessante Seite zum Touren planen gefunden.
*brouter*


----------



## bravasx (16. April 2020)

Ok, man braucht scheinbar wirklich bei Komoot die Regionen. Ich habe eine Tour in Österreich erstellt und habe das Schloßsymbol... naja... muss wohl das Angebot herhalten.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. April 2020)

Heute wurde auch die aktuelle Tour ins DC hochgeladen und nicht erst mit X Tagen Verzögerung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo_ab (18. April 2020)

Dann hast du Glück gehabt. Ich bin gestern gefahren, habe heute die Tour vom Rox in die Cloud geladen und auf dem iPad wird sie nicht angezeigt. ?


----------



## Basstler_Bln (18. April 2020)

der_marv schrieb:


> *V 5.7.39 (14.04.2020)*
> ....
> -*Kleinere Bugs* behoben



Ich kann bestätigen, dass das DC offenbar wieder in der Lage ist, beim Export nach Trainingpeaks die Höhenmeter ins richtige Datenfeld zu packen - Rocket Science   

Aufgrund der praktischen Irrelevanz der HM in meinem Gefilden, werde ich aber nicht alle Datensätze neu exportieren lassen.
Schön aber, dass das gefixt wurde.

Das Update vom Rox12 sitze ich weiter aus - was ich bisher lesen konnte, würde das Update bei mir nix fixen, was ab und an noch auftritt - der spontane Verlust der Herzfrequenz nach Starten der Aufzeichnung, was nur über einen Reboot wieder gefixt wird.
Geschwindigkeit und Stages fallen bei mir faktisch nie aus.

Ruhiges Wochenende,

Sebastian


----------



## HaiRaider66 (20. April 2020)

jojo_ab schrieb:


> Dann hast du Glück gehabt. Ich bin gestern gefahren, habe heute die Tour vom Rox in die Cloud geladen und auf dem iPad wird sie nicht angezeigt. ?


Gleiches Problem, in Link werden sie sofort angezeigt, da ohne Namen, trage dort einfach ein „x“ ein und synce erneut, danach werden sie auch im DC angezeigt. Warum der Rox nicht automatisch einen Namen einträgt, wie bei Komoot ist irgendwie nicht nachvollziehbar.


----------



## jojo_ab (20. April 2020)

Danke, den "Hack" nutze ich auch manchmal. Meist geht es dann, wenn die Sigma-Cloud aber mal wieder so richtig zickig ist, bringt auch das nichts.

Ich hoffe ja, dass Sigma bald mal die Cloud richtig zum fliegen bekommt. Ist jetzt auch schon wieder zwei Wochen her, seitdem sie schrieben, dass sie mit Hochdruck das Problem beheben.


----------



## willyboy09 (20. April 2020)

Hallo allerseits,

Entschuldigung für mein Deutsch, ich bin Franzose und ich habe keine Ahnung von Deutsch, aber zum Glück ist Google da!

Ich habe viele Probleme mit meinem Sigma Rox 12 und dem wichtigsten und dem Akku, er hält nur 2h30 bei minimaler Helligkeit.

Wissen Sie, wo ich eine Batterie kaufen kann?

Vielen Dank für Ihre Hilfe.


----------



## Rennbootlenker (21. April 2020)

Versuche bitte einmal den Akku zu kalibrieren. 

Den Akku komplett entladen lassen, bis sich der Rox ausschaltet. 

Jetzt den ROX komplett aufladen, und wenn das Licht grün leuchtet trotzdem 4 Stunden länger laden lassen. 

Vielleicht kann jemand vom @SIGMA-Support französisch und dir helfen.


----------



## willyboy09 (21. April 2020)

Rennbootlenker,

Vielen Dank für Ihre Hilfe. Ich habe mich bereits an den Support gewandt und den ROX12 gemäß den Angaben kalibriert, aber das hat nichts geändert.

Ich hatte rox12 im Oktober 2019, es ist also nicht alt, aber ich hatte bereits Kontakt mit ihnen und fand es nicht produktiv

Wenn ich alleine zurechtkomme, bevorzuge ich


----------



## der_marv (22. April 2020)

Bin nun einige Male mit dem neuen Update gefahren, absolut keine Probleme. 

Wobei ich eh einer der Kandidaten war der eigentlich keine hatte, bis auf einmal keine Herzfrequenz. 

Die Touren die ich aber in die Cloud geladen habe, waren eine Stunde später datiert als tatsächlich gestartet. 

Gruß


----------



## Scrat (22. April 2020)

Ich könnte gerade an der Synchronisation verzweifeln...

In den letzten 3 Wochen hatte ich ein paar Fahrten, die vom ROX per WLAN synchronisiert wurden und die dann auch im Sigma Link aufgetaucht sind - die meisten davon vollständig, allerdings hatte ich 2-3 "Ausreißer" dabei, bei denen in der Sigma Link App auf dem iPhone kein Track angezeigt wurde.

Deswegen habe ich dann heute morgen mal den ROX an den Apple gehängt und per Kabel die Daten ins neue DataCenter gesynct. Danach hat das Datacenter mit der Cloud gesynct und... nun ja, ich hab dann erstmal so etwa 20 doppelte Aufzeichnungen bereinigt...

Die im DataCenter vorhandenen Aufzeichnungen hatten dann auch alle korrekt die Trackaufzeichnungen sichtbar. So weit, so gut.

Also habe ich danach das iPhone angeworfen und wollte über Sigma Link synchronisieren. Sigma Link hat mir dann gesagt, 10 Aktivitäten wären zu synchronisieren und danach war der Vorgang abgeschlossen - _ohne_ die Aktivitäten synchronisiert zu haben. Bei jedem Tipp auf Synchronisieren gab es wieder die Info, dass 10 Aktivitäten zu synchronisieren sind und es ist wieder nix passiert.

Ich habe dann in der Cloud die App abgemeldet, danach Sigma Link auf dem iPhone gelöscht und neu installiert, um einen sauberen Sync der Daten aus der Cloud zu starten.

Resultat: Ich habe es jetzt geschafft, auf jedem Gerät einen unterschiedlichen Zustand zu erzeugen...

Sigma Data Cloud: 95 Aktivitäten
DataCenter (Mac): 80 Aktivitäten
SigmaLink (iOS): 70 Aktivitäten
ROX: 28 Aktivitäten

@SIGMA-Support Wie komme ich denn aus der Situation jetzt wieder raus, ohne Aufzeichnungen zu verlieren? Die Option "Cloud leermachen" kommt ja diesmal wahrscheinlich nicht in Frage, weil (bedingt durch einen Hardreset Anfang September) nicht mehr alle Aufzeichnungen auf dem ROX selbst vorhanden sind?

Ich habe aber noch ein Backup vom ROX mit allen .fit und .zipslf-Files bis Anfang September...

Nebenbei, wenn ich mir (neben dem Glattziehen der Daten) was wünschen darf zur SigmaLink: Sync im Hintergrund - bei mir bricht immer der Sync ab, wenn ich die App wechsle bzw. wenn das Handy sich sperrt...

So, und jetzt hör ich auf zu jammern und geh Radfahren  Mit ROX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_N_D (22. April 2020)

@Sigma Support 
Diesmal muss ich mich leider auch mal melden.
habe seit kurzem starke Probleme mit der Laufzeit meines Rox12.
Bin letztens ne Runde gefahren, Akku zeigte noch ca. 50% an. Nach ca. 1h schaltete er sich dann aber komplett ab. Ich konnte ihn dann nicht mehr korrekt hochfahren, er hing im Bootloop fest. Ein leeren des Caches hat leider nichts bewirkt. Ich beließ es erst mal dabei und nutzte meine Uhr um die restlichen Km nach Hause aufzuzeichnen. 
Zuhause angekommen konnte ich leider die aufgezeichneten Daten nicht retten, der Rox12 ließ sich nicht richtig hochfahren. Hatte keine Möglichkeit auf den internen Speicher zuzugreifen um die letzten Touren zu "retten".
Musste dann einen Factory Reset machen und folglich war dann natürlich alles weg, dachte ich mir aber schon.
Da ich vermutete, dass der Akku nun leer war, wartete ich noch etwas um den Akku komplett zu entleeren um dann eine Akkukalibrierung vorzunehmen. Gesagt, getan, Rox12 wurde im ausgeschaltetem Zustand geladen. Nach erreichen der grünen LED wurde er weitere Stunden am Netzteil belassen. 

Heute dann ne neue Runde mit Familie.
Akku stand nach dem Einschalten bei 64%  . Sensoren waren gekoppelt: Stages Powermeter, Heartrate und Speed. Beleuchtung war auf Minimum eingestellt, so dass ich noch gut erkennen konnte. Siehe Video.

Meist fahre ich aber mit Beleuchtung auf "Auto", damit bin ich bis jetzt am besten gefahren, auch was Akkulaufzeit betrifft.

Nach meiner Fahrt dann, die nicht ganz so lange war, habe ich die Aufzeichnung angehalten und anschließend auf Speichern gedrückt. Hier bekam ich fast einen Schlag, denn der Bildschirm wurde plötzlich schwarz, wie bei einem Bootloop. Glücklicherweise kam er ca. 5 sec. später wieder und stellte mir die Gesamtwerte der Tour dar.
Der Akku stand jetzt plötzlich auf *49%!!!* Und das nach einer Fahrt von 1h 19min 22sec.



Ich hatte bis jetzt noch keine größeren Probleme mit meinem Rox12, ist ja auch erst ca. 1 Jahr jung.

 Lößungsvorschläge? Ich habe den Anschein, dass der Akku in meinem Rox12 zunehmend kürzere "Reichweite" hat ?.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. April 2020)

@Scrat 
Mit den Trainingsaufzeichnungen verhält es sich wie mit Digitalfotos: 

Fehlt 1 Datei verzweifelt man fast. Nach einiger Zeit ist es aber nur noch eine Dateileiche, die fast nie wieder interessiert.

Training: Wenn Du jetzt komplexe Trainingseinheiten abspulen sollst wird dir der ROX leider keine Möglichkeit dazu bieten. Es können nur einfache Intervalle und Wiederholungen erstellt werden.


----------



## jojo_ab (22. April 2020)

@Scrat die Sigma Cloud kannst du momentan vergessen. Sigma hat doch am 6.4 geschrieben, dass sie mit „Hochdruck an der Behebung des Problems“ arbeiten. Ich hoffe nur, dass der Hochdruck nicht mittlerweile entwichen ist und es tatsächlich bald mal eine richtig und verlässlich funktionierende Cloud von Sigma gibt.

Bei mir ist es momentan auch ein Glücksspiel mit dem syncen. Der Rox synct oft problemlos, Sigma Link synct auch, aber eine abstruse Anzahl von Aktivitäten. Ich fahre z.b. heute ein mal (1), Link will dann aber 28 Aktivitäten syncen. Es dauert ewig, letztendlich kommt dann genau die eine neue Aktivität hinzu. Sync am iPad kann man weiterhin vergessen, die Aktivitäten kommen oft erst Tage später zum Vorschein.


----------



## willyboy09 (22. April 2020)

* @Bike_N_D
Ich habe die gleiche Art von Problem mit meinem rox12, ich weiß nicht, was ich tun soll. Die Calibra ist nichts wert. Deshalb möchte ich die Batterie selbst wechseln, aber ich weiß nicht, wo ich sie kaufen soll .*


----------



## Rennbootlenker (22. April 2020)

willyboy09 schrieb:


> * @Bike_N_D
> Ich habe die gleiche Art von Problem mit meinem rox12, ich weiß nicht, was ich tun soll. Die Calibra ist nichts wert. Deshalb möchte ich die Batterie selbst wechseln, aber ich weiß nicht, wo ich sie kaufen soll .*



Man kann den Akku nicht selber tauschen, du hast noch Garantie lass ihn von sigma tauschen.


----------



## apfelpuree (22. April 2020)

Ich muss jetzt doch mal ganz blöd fragen: Man kann den ROX 12 im WLAN mit der Desktop-App synchronisieren? Zumindest entnehme ich das einigen voran gegangen Posts.

Ich hänge den entweder immer mit Kabel an den Rechner oder ich synche den ROX mit der Sigma-Cloud (im WLAN) und dann die Desktop-App mit der Cloud. Aber eine direkte Verbindungsmöglichkeit ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen. Wenn es das tatsächlich gibt: Wie bewerkstellige ich das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo_ab (22. April 2020)

@apfelpuree 
Nein, direkt Rox -> Sigma Datacenter geht nicht über Wifi. Nur mit Kabel geht direkt, ansonsten nur der Umweg über die Sigma Cloud.


----------



## apfelpuree (23. April 2020)

jojo_ab schrieb:


> @apfelpuree
> Nein, direkt Rox -> Sigma Datacenter geht nicht über Wifi. Nur mit Kabel geht direkt, ansonsten nur der Umweg über die Sigma Cloud.


OK, dann bin ich beruhigt und offensichtlich doch nicht so doof wie ich befürchtete


----------



## Stege75 (23. April 2020)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass das hier schon mal diskutiert wurde: Warum werden eigentlich bei den mit dem Rox 12 aufgezeichneten Touren beim Hochladen auf Komoot die Höhenmeter verändert. Bei mir um ca. 10 - fast 20 % nach unten.


----------



## Scrat (23. April 2020)

Ich vermute mal, dass es sich dabei um einen Abgleich „Track ./. digitales Geländemodell“ handelt und komoot dadurch weniger Höhenmeter errechnet als wirklich vorhanden. Bzw. was auch sein kann ist dass die Trackpunkte reduziert werden und dadurch kleinere Schwankungen in der Höhe rausgerechnet werden.


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (23. April 2020)

Stege75 schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass das hier schon mal diskutiert wurde: Warum werden eigentlich bei den mit dem Rox 12 aufgezeichneten Touren beim Hochladen auf Komoot die Höhenmeter verändert. Bei mir um ca. 10 - fast 20 % nach unten.


Bei mir ist es auch immer so, sind grob 10% weniger HM, die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit ist auch geringer, aber die gefahrene Strecke weicht nicht so stark ab.
Die Werte auf Strava passen fast eins zu eins.

Ganz krass ist es wenn ich mit Kollegen fahre die direkt über Komoot und das Smartphone aufzeichnen, da kann es vorkommen, dass ich 1000hm hab und sie 1300hm. Egal ob Apple oder Android. Was absolut nicht sein kann. 
Die barometrische Messung ist einfach am genausten, Vergleichsmessungen mit anderen Tachos sei es Garmin, Teasi oder Wahoo weicht nur minimal ab. 
Das lustige ist dann immer, daß meistens die Ebiker auf ihre gefahrenen Hm beharren und sich keines besseren belehren lassen ?


----------



## Speichenputzer (23. April 2020)

jojo_ab schrieb:


> @Scrat die Sigma Cloud kannst du momentan vergessen. Sigma hat doch am 6.4 geschrieben, dass sie mit „Hochdruck an der Behebung des Problems“ arbeiten. Ich hoffe nur, dass der Hochdruck nicht mittlerweile entwichen ist und es tatsächlich bald mal eine richtig und verlässlich funktionierende Cloud von Sigma gibt.
> 
> Bei mir ist es momentan auch ein Glücksspiel mit dem syncen. Der Rox synct oft problemlos, Sigma Link synct auch, aber eine abstruse Anzahl von Aktivitäten. Ich fahre z.b. heute ein mal (1), Link will dann aber 28 Aktivitäten syncen. Es dauert ewig, letztendlich kommt dann genau die eine neue Aktivität hinzu. Sync am iPad kann man weiterhin vergessen, die Aktivitäten kommen oft erst Tage später zum Vorschein.



Respekt! Ihr habt ja Geduld mit Sigma ohne Ende. .
Mich hat nach unzählgen nervigen Sync Versuchen, überflüssigen Akkukalibrierungen, Abstürzen der Link App usw. nach vielen Jahren mit Sigma die Geduld verlassen.
Fahre seit Februar fast nur noch auschliesslich mit der Garmin Konkurrenz (Edge 1030). Für den täglichen Gebrauch einfach problemlos und schnell im Sync.
Akku hält auch gefühlt ein halbe Ewigkeit. Sensoren koppeln zuverlässig und melden auch eine leere Batterie der Sensoren (Geschw. , Leistungsmesser usw.) frühzeitig ( kriegt Sigma ja irgendwie nicht hin). In der Einfachheit der Bedienung und Routing ist der Rox sicher besser, aber die Konnektivität (ohne Bluetooth) einfach Murks und die grösste Achillesferse des Gerätes. Im Urlaub z.B. ist eine Anmeldung im Hoteleigenen WLAN meist nicht möglich. Da muss der Sync blöderweise über den Hotspot eines Handys erfolgen. 
Auch das letzte Update machte das Gerät vielleicht stabiler ( nach gut 2 Jahren!) aber nicht wirklich besser. Man kann u.a. den wirklich unterdimensionierten Akku nun schneller laden. Super! Geht vermutlich auf die Lebensdauer, aber egal.

Ich finde es zunehmend traurig zu beobachten, wie ein ehemaliger Marktführer wie Sigma sich mit einer Neuentwicklung so selbst  "abschiesst".  Der wirklich gute Support kann es da leider auch nicht rausreissen.
Hätte einen Rox 12 günstig abzugeben.


----------



## jojo_ab (23. April 2020)

Ja, da hast du Recht. Vielleicht Stockholm-Syndrom oder so was ähnliches ?
Ich habe momentan zu viele andere Baustellen und nicht viel Zeit einen neuen Bikecomputer auszuwählen. Wenn ich Zeit habe, fahre ich lieber Rad. Aber meine Leidensfähigkeit ist auch nicht unendlich....


----------



## Basstler_Bln (24. April 2020)

Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Ich kann bestätigen, dass das DC offenbar wieder in der Lage ist, beim Export nach Trainingpeaks die Höhenmeter ins richtige Datenfeld zu packen - Rocket Science



Ah, zu früh gefreut ....
Habe gestern urlaubsbedingt mal wieder mein Trail Bike bewegt (nach 16 Monaten ? ) - es läuft unter dem Sportprofil 'Enduro'.
2018 wurden das mit 'Enduro' eingerichtet Sportprofil beim hochladen zu Traningpeaks dort als 'Downhill Bike' klassifiziert; na von mir aus, ist eh nur zum differenzieren.

2020 landet 'Enduro' bei Trainingpeaks als 'Motorcycling'  
Nein, kein EBike und nein, ist nicht komisch ... es fehlen dann diverse Datenfelder, eigentlich alle Fahrrad spezifische 

Sebastian


----------



## Bergjung (26. April 2020)

Sync mit der Cloud bleibt Glücksache, Tendenz aber etwas besser in den letzten Tagen.  Akku wird bei mir auch immer schlechter. Kalibrierung hat etwas geholfen, aber mehr wie 6-7h werden wohl nicht drin sein.
Reicht mir aber diese Saison. 
Stages-Ausfälle tendenziell zwar besser mit dem letztem Update, aber immer noch da. 
Letztens 50k-Tour ohne Ausfälle. Vorgestern bis 55km keine Probleme, dann erste sekunden-Ausfälle. Mit jeder Minute dann mehr und längere Ausfälle. Nach 70km dann ganz Feierabend.

Noch mal eine Frage an euch. Hat jemand Stages Gen.2 (einseitig) und keine Probleme in Verbindung mit dem ROX 12?.


----------



## Fembria (26. April 2020)

Bergjung schrieb:


> Noch mal eine Frage an euch. Hat jemand Stages Gen.2 (einseitig) und keine Probleme in Verbindung mit dem ROX 12?.


Ich fahre ROX 12 und Stages einseitig Gen 2---seit dem Update des ROX und Verzicht auf den Sigma Trittfrequenzsensor, zur Zeit absolut keine Probleme. Vorher hatte ich immer wieder kurze Aussetzer in der Aufzeichnung.
Zum Akku -- Verbrauch wenn geladen ca. 7% / Std --- ab 50% und weniger ca. 8-9 % / Std.
Lade den Akku nur wenn es nötig ist ( längere Tour ) und nicht nach jeder Fahrt.
Sobald die Ladeanzeige grün anzeigt lade ich nur noch 15 -30 Minuten nach -- mehr nicht.
Ich vermeide es, den ROX komplett zu laden und dann mehrere Tage nicht zu benutzen. Fahr damit eigentlich ganz gut. Eine Akkukalibrierung habe ich noch nie machen müssen und auch nicht gemacht.
Das Daten auslesen geht über WiFi.
Weiterhin vermeide ich das Schnellladen ( nur 1X gemacht bis 60% ), lade über PC USB Buchse.
Die SD Karte habe ich inzwischen wieder entfernt--jetzt schnellerer Start des ROX.

Einziges zeitweiliges Problem, beim Antritt einer Fahrt manchmal Verlust der Herzfrequenz. Nach Neustart dann wieder ok -- und manchmal ( ganz selten ) startet der ROX nach dem 1. einschalten neu. Dabei kein Datenverlust oder ähnliches.
So wie der ROX bei mir im Moment läuft, kann ich mit den kleinen Macken leben. 
Habe mir zur Zeit der Unzuverlässigkeit des ROX von Garmin den Forerunner 945 geholt, der läuft parallel mit--man weiß ja nie.
Die Navigation des ROX finde ich sehr gut und war damit im letzten Jahr ( Urlaub ) sehr gut mit gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resimilchkuh (26. April 2020)

Als einer der, schon fast unglaubwürdige Laufzeiten von 15 Std und mehr im reinen Aufzeichnungsmodus hat, auch mal meine "Ladestrategie". 
Ich lade auch nicht nach jeder Tour, eigentlich eher so jede 3te. Hängt natürlich auch von der Länge der Touren ab, grob alle 12-15 Std. Tourdauer lade ich nach. Dann lade ich eigentlich immer am PC, da ich dann eben auch die angefallenen Touren ins DC ziehe und lasse den Rox eigentlich immer über Nacht, manchmal auch mehrere Tage am Netz. 
Ob das gut ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber schlecht scheint es angesichts immer noch super Akkuleistung, nach jetzt fast 2 Jahren und ca. 700 Betriebsstunden, nicht zu sein.
Wie schon mal weiter oben erwähnt, mit 3 Sensoren, Autohelligkeit, ohne SD-Karte und Wlan meistens aus.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (27. April 2020)

Bergjung schrieb:


> Noch mal eine Frage an euch. Hat jemand Stages Gen.2 (einseitig) und keine Probleme in Verbindung mit dem ROX 12?.


Ja, hier - mit der Stages keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## Landbewohner (27. April 2020)

@SIGMA-Support 
Hallo, wollte mich hier an öffentlicher Stelle bedanken.
Bei meinem Rox sind ja die Halterungen gebrochen.
Heute ein Paket bekommen, der Rox wurde ausgetauscht
Danke


----------



## bravasx (28. April 2020)

Also mit Sigma Link und Coud und Synch mit anderen Verbindungen habe ich keine Probleme. Dafür hat er in letzter Zeit gerne die Macke, mal ein Reboot machen zu wollen nach dem Start. Danach geht er wieder.

Aber den Magneten für die Kurbel hab ich bereits 2x verloren, er klebte dann zum Glück an der Felge. Beim dritten mal war er weg... :-( Jetzt hängt ein anderer dran, mal sehn wie lange.


----------



## Scrat (28. April 2020)

Für die Kurbel kannst Du Dir am besten einen Neodym-Ringmagneten im passenden Durchmesser für auf die Pedalachse innen holen. Den verlierst Du garantiert nicht mehr und man sieht ihn quasi nicht.


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (1. Mai 2020)

Hat jemand Erfahrung R1 duo Herzfrequenzsenor? 
Nutze ihn jetzt fast zwei Jahre am Rox 12,in letzter Zeit hab ich das Problem, dass er die Herzfrequenz nicht richtig anzeigt, bzw einen statischen Wert. 
Sobald ich den Gurt etwas verschiebe, zeigt er für ein Weile den korrekten Wert an. 
Batterie ist neu und die Kontakte sauber. 
Jetzt weiß ich nicht ob der Gurt oder der Sensor einen weg hat, wobei ich eher Richtung Gurt tendiere.


----------



## Bike_N_D (1. Mai 2020)

oenkeldoenkel schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung R1 duo Herzfrequenzsenor?


Benutze den R1 Herzsensor seit dem Rox 10, ist immer noch derselbe. Bis jetzt gab es nur 1x Probleme im Zusammenhang mit dem Rox 12, da hab ich mich ca. 4 m vom Rad entfernt und schon hatte er die Verbindung verloren. Nach ca. 1 km war er dann aber wieder da, seit dem gab es keine Probleme mehr damit. Keine Ahnung was damals los war.
Falls du noch einen Gurt rumliegen hast, versuch ihn doch mal auf dem anderen zu befestigen...


----------



## Fembria (1. Mai 2020)

Vielleicht Feuchtigkeit ( Kondenswasser/ Schweiß ) im Sensor? Mal die Batterie entfernen und offen über Nacht liegen lassen.


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (1. Mai 2020)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Benutze den R1 Herzsensor seit dem Rox 10, ist immer noch derselbe. Bis jetzt gab es nur 1x Probleme im Zusammenhang mit dem Rox 12, da hab ich mich ca. 4 m vom Rad entfernt und schon hatte er die Verbindung verloren. Nach ca. 1 km war er dann aber wieder da, seit dem gab es keine Probleme mehr damit. Keine Ahnung was damals los war.
> Falls du noch einen Gurt rumliegen hast, versuch ihn doch mal auf dem anderen zu befestigen...


Ich hab noch den Gurt von meinem Bc 23.16 mal schauen ob der passt, danke für den Tipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oenkeldoenkel (1. Mai 2020)

Fembria schrieb:


> Vielleicht Feuchtigkeit ( Kondenswasser/ Schweiß ) im Sensor? Mal die Batterie entfernen und offen über Nacht liegen lassen.


Danke, probiere ich mal aus.


----------



## radheinz (2. Mai 2020)

Landbewohner schrieb:


> Hallo
> Mir ist heute bei meinem Rox OHNE wilde Erschütterungen ( Forstautobahn)
> auf der Rückseite eine Nase die in die Halterung eingreift einfach weggebrochen .
> 
> ...



Ja, Sigma hat mein Gerät superschnell getauscht.


----------



## Bike_N_D (3. Mai 2020)

oenkeldoenkel schrieb:


> Ich hab noch den Gurt von meinem Bc 23.16 mal schauen ob der passt, danke für den Tipp


Wie siehts aus? Irgendwelche Ergebnisse mit Tauschgurt oder Trockenlegung?


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (4. Mai 2020)

Kleines Update, mit meinem alten Brustgurt vom BC 23.16 Set und dem R1 duo Sensor vom Rox 12 funktioniert die Messung absolut plausible und ohne Aussetzer, hab extra darauf verzichtet den Sensor "trocken" zu legen.
Er war gestern grob 3 Stunden im Einsatz, ich probier aber weiter. Ich denk aber schon, dass der Gurt einen weg hat. 
Danke nochmal für den Tipp


----------



## Hans1959 (4. Mai 2020)

Der Gurt ist ein Verschleißteil


----------



## Enduracer (4. Mai 2020)

Ja, und ein guter Ersatz ist nicht ein Sigma-Gurt sondern zb. der Onlydroid Brustgurt für 10€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans1959 (4. Mai 2020)

Enduracer schrieb:


> Ja, und ein guter Ersatz ist nicht ein Sigma-Gurt sondern zb. der Onlydroid Brustgurt für 10€


Der Sigma ist auch gut,
meiner ist noch vom Rox 10 und hält mit regelmäßigen reinigen jetzt schon ein paar Jährchen


----------



## Enduracer (4. Mai 2020)

Als Ersatzgurt finde ich den Rox Gurt dann aber zu teuer, drum mein Hinweis auf eine preiswertere Lösung, die ebenfalls haltbar ist, und für modisch interessierte auch in mehreren Farben erhältlich ist.


----------



## der_marv (6. Mai 2020)

Zur Info.... es gibt ein Update der Karten. 

Gruß


----------



## hw71 (6. Mai 2020)

MK83 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Also so richtig beruhigt hat sich mein Gerät nach wie vor nicht. Nachdem ich ihn ja leider "formatieren" musste wollte ich ihn heute wieder verwenden.
> Nach dem Hochfahren fiel mir auf, dass auch nach ein paar Minuten kein GPS-Empfang vorhanden ist. Da ich die Tour schon starten wollte und ich sie eh kenne habe ich es mal ignoriert. 2,5 h später war noch immer kein Empfang vorhanden.
> ...



Gibts hierfür schon eine Lösung? Ich hatte heute genau das gleiche Problem. 48 km 1100 hm und der Rox hat nicht gemerkt, dass er von zuhause weg war. Geschwindigkeit, Tritt und Herzfrequenz wurden mittels der Sensoren aufgezeichnet aber die Höhenmeter waren auch bei 0. Zwei Neustarts während der Tour haben auch nix gebracht. Zum Glück hatte ich noch meine Polar-Uhr an, die dann die Navigation übernahm.


----------



## bodypilot (7. Mai 2020)

MK83 schrieb:


> Nach dem Hochfahren fiel mir auf, dass auch nach ein paar Minuten kein GPS-Empfang vorhanden ist. Da ich die Tour schon starten wollte und ich sie eh kenne habe ich es mal ignoriert. 2,5 h später war noch immer kein Empfang vorhanden.





hw71 schrieb:


> Gibts hierfür schon eine Lösung? Ich hatte heute genau das gleiche Problem. 48 km 1100 hm und der Rox hat nicht gemerkt, dass er von zuhause weg war. Geschwindigkeit, Tritt und Herzfrequenz wurden mittels der Sensoren aufgezeichnet aber die Höhenmeter waren auch bei 0. Zwei Neustarts während der Tour haben auch nix gebracht. Zum Glück hatte ich noch meine Polar-Uhr an, die dann die Navigation übernahm.


Hatte das vergangen Winter auch. Nach der Tour einen "Wipe Cache Partition" hatt dann das Problem gelöst.


----------



## MK83 (7. Mai 2020)

Bei mir hat es dann bei der folgenden Ausfahrt auf einmal wieder funktioniert - also sowohl der GPS-Empfang als auch die Höhenmessung.
Zwischenzeitlich habe ich auch Sigma diesbezüglich kontaktiert aber leider bekam ich da nur den Tipp das Gerät einzusenden. Da er momentan funktioniert habe ich einstweilen davon abgesehen.


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (7. Mai 2020)

Bei mir ist es auch schon vorgekommen, dass ich keinen GPS Empfang hatte, nach einem Neustart war das Thema erledigt. 
Bei mir war es aber auch so, wenn kein GPS Empfang da ist, werden auch keine Höhenmeter, trotz barometrische Messung aufgezeichnet. 
Ich denk dieses Phänomen kann uns nur der Sigma Support beantworten.


----------



## bravasx (7. Mai 2020)

Gestern ne 70km Tour gemacht, der Rox lief tadellos. Selbst bei Sonnenschein konnte ich alles erkennen, da hatte ich am Teasi desöfteren Probleme. Akku nach 5,5h reiner Tour mit Pausen waren noch 56% Akkuladung mit HF und TF/Speed Sensor.

Das einzige "kuriose" war, dass die Planung in Komoot 63km ansagte, am Ende stand auf dem Rox 69km bei exakt abgefahrener Stecke. Wer "lügt" am Ende mit den Kilometern? Im Rox habe ich auf 29" Bereifung gestellt und der Duo R2 läuft ja mit. Wie können da 6km Differenz entstehen? Auf meinen Arbeitsweg stimmen allerdings die Angaben zwischen Komoot und Rox bis auf paar wenige Meter.


----------



## hw71 (8. Mai 2020)

Nachdem mein Rox eine Nacht geschlafen hat, war gestern der GPS-Empfang und die Höhenmessung wieder da. Gestern konnte er nur anfänglich den R2 Duo nicht leiden und ich musste ihn mit mehreren Neustarts und Sensor synchronisieren und koppeln davon überzeugen mit den Sensoren zusammen zu arbeiten. Eigentlich bin ich top zufrieden mit dem Ding nur das wechselhafte nicht erklärbare Verhalten nervt.


----------



## Greatdisaster (8. Mai 2020)

bravasx schrieb:


> Das einzige "kuriose" war, dass die Planung in Komoot 63km ansagte, am Ende stand auf dem Rox 69km bei exakt abgefahrener Stecke. Wer "lügt" am Ende mit den Kilometern? Im Rox habe ich auf 29" Bereifung gestellt und der Duo R2 läuft ja mit. Wie können da 6km Differenz entstehen? Auf meinen Arbeitsweg stimmen allerdings die Angaben zwischen Komoot und Rox bis auf paar wenige Meter.



Fährst du in einer Kurve außen, dann machst Du automatisch mehr Meter als berechnet.
Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob der Rox den Geschwindigkeitssensor für die angezeigte Entfernung nutzt.
Zumindest Strava sollte nur die aufgezeichneten GPS Punkte zum ermitteln der Entfernung nutzen aber da die GPS Koordinaten nur jede Sekunde einmal gespeichert werden, ergeben sich dadurch auch leichte Fehler wenn nicht sogar falsche GPS Positionsbestimmungen (Bäume) für noch mehr Abweichungen erzeugen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scrat (9. Mai 2020)

hw71 schrieb:


> Gestern konnte er nur anfänglich den R2 Duo nicht leiden und ich musste ihn mit mehreren Neustarts und Sensor synchronisieren und koppeln davon überzeugen mit den Sensoren zusammen zu arbeiten. Eigentlich bin ich top zufrieden mit dem Ding nur das wechselhafte nicht erklärbare Verhalten nervt.



Das hatte ich heute auch - die Stages war aus unerklärlichen Gründen plötzlich völlig unbekannt - das zweite Gerät mit dem sie gekoppelt war (auch ANT+) hat keine Probleme gehabt...

Ich habe allerdings einen Verdacht - ich hatte das Gerät am Mac hängen (Zugriff auf's Dateisystem aktiviert), und habe es abgezogen ohne vorher auszuwerfen - mac OS schreibt da ja normalerweise ein paar versteckte Dateien... morgen mal versuchen mit sauber unmounten...

Edith sagt, ich kenne das Problem von früher von meinem Garmin 60 CSx, ich passe mir dieses Skript mal an:









						Mac OS X killed my Garmin!
					

My GPSMAP 60CSx had started to become unreliable: crashing after startup, randomly locking up in mid route, and just generally being an aggravating piece of kit. I was really close to replacing it.…



					glaikit.org


----------



## Fembria (9. Mai 2020)

Heute mal wieder Reboot beim Benutzen des Displays nach dem Start und während der Fahrt zeitgleiche Aussetzer von Herzfrequenz und Leistungsmesser.
Die letzten Fahrten mehrfach Verlust der Herzfrequenz kurz nach dem Start.
Hoffe, das da noch mal irgendwann ein update kommt, denn das letzte war wohl nicht ausreichend


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (10. Mai 2020)

Mir ist eben aufgefallen, dass die Höhenmeter und die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit zwischen Rox und Komoot auf den letzten paar Touren fast übereinstimmen, dashat früher hinten und vorne nicht gepasst. 
Wie ist es bei euch? ?


----------



## Sadwick (10. Mai 2020)

bravasx schrieb:


> Das einzige "kuriose" war, dass die Planung in Komoot 63km ansagte, am Ende stand auf dem Rox 69km bei exakt abgefahrener Stecke. Wer "lügt" am Ende mit den Kilometern? Im Rox habe ich auf 29" Bereifung gestellt und der Duo R2 läuft ja mit. Wie können da 6km Differenz entstehen? Auf meinen Arbeitsweg stimmen allerdings die Angaben zwischen Komoot und Rox bis auf paar wenige Meter.


29" ist ein ziemlich schwammiger Wert. Je nach Reifenbreite können da schon mehere cm Unterschied beim Umfang zusammen kommen. Ich empfehle den realen Umfang genau zu messen und diesen Wert im ROX einzutragen.
Je nachdem wie lang dein Arbeitsweg ist, kommen da eben nur ein paar Meter Abweichung raus, auf längeren Strecken summiert sich das dann aber. Und ein bisschen Unterschied zwischen Karten und der Realität kann auch immer mal vorkommen.


----------



## Mountain77 (10. Mai 2020)

Ich hatte gestern zwischen Garmin Fenix 5 und Rox 12 Aufnahme 3km Unterschied, 16km /400hm vs 13 km/280hm.
Voreingestellte LR Durchmesser rox12 ist 2200mm, ich gehe bei meinem 29" LR von ~2365mm aus, umgerechnet auf 13km sind dies schon 2,1 km...


----------



## andikue (11. Mai 2020)

Eine kleine Verständnisfrage...
Ich habe einen Geschwindigkeitssensor von Wahoo. Das pairen mit dem Rox12 klappt wunderbar.
ABER ich habe die Vermutung, dass der trotz Verbindung mit dem Rox12 egentlich überflüssig ist. Vor allem habe ich immer noch grössere Geschwindigkeitssprünge, insbesondere wenn es bewölkt ist oder ich im Wald fahre. Ich bin der Meinung dass er die Geschwindigkeit auf dem Display nicht vom Sensor anzeigt wird, sondern immer noch über das GPS-Signal ermittelt wird. Eine konstante Geschwindigkeit bekomme ich da oft nicht hin, obwohl ich definitiv konstant fahre - da sind öfters mal Sprünge mit mehreren km/h dabei, meist nach unten. 

Muss ich den Sensor nochmals (abgesehen vom Pairing als Speed Sensor) irgendwo in den Anzeigen aktivieren oder evtl. ein Anzeigefeld extra auswählen dass er die Geschwindigkeit vom Sensor übernimmt?

bei anderen Geräten funktioniert der Sensor so wie er soll - konstante Speed und keine springenden Werte.

kann das so jemand bestätigen oder hat nen Tipp für mich?


----------



## Hans1959 (11. Mai 2020)

andikue schrieb:


> Eine kleine Verständnisfrage...
> Ich habe einen Geschwindigkeitssensor von Wahoo. Das pairen mit dem Rox12 klappt wunderbar.
> ABER ich habe die Vermutung, dass der trotz Verbindung mit dem Rox12 egentlich überflüssig ist. Vor allem habe ich immer noch grössere Geschwindigkeitssprünge, insbesondere wenn es bewölkt ist oder ich im Wald fahre. Ich bin der Meinung dass er die Geschwindigkeit auf dem Display nicht vom Sensor anzeigt wird, sondern immer noch über das GPS-Signal ermittelt wird. Eine konstante Geschwindigkeit bekomme ich da oft nicht hin, obwohl ich definitiv konstant fahre - da sind öfters mal Sprünge mit mehreren km/h dabei, meist nach unten.
> 
> ...


Dann dreh im Stand doch mal am Rad,dann siehst du ja ob er auf "Training gestartet" springt oder sich nichts tut


----------



## Scrat (11. Mai 2020)

Hast Du in den Sportprofilen die Radgröße in mm eingegeben?

@bravasx Das könnte auch für Dich ein Lösungsansatz sein.

Den Effekt hatte ich auch, an der Uhr war der Reifenumfang eingetragen, am ROX12 nicht und ich hab mich über die massiven Abweichungen gewundert.

Berechnet habe ich folgendermaßen: (2xReifenbreite in mm + Reifendurchmesser) x pi = Radumfang.

60er Reifen auf 27,5 wäre dann also (2x60+584) x 3,14 = 2210,56mm


----------



## HaiRaider66 (11. Mai 2020)

Der Wahoo Speedsensor ist in Verbindung mit dem ROX 12 im VR imho nur für RR oder Tour geeignet. Funktioniert sonst bei mir aber. Ich habe nachvollziehbar immer gewaltige Sprünge am Graveler, wenn das VR kurz in der Luft war und es beim aufsetzen wieder beschleunigt wird und der Wahoo Speedsensor dann diese Beschleunigung als Geschwindigkeits Peak interpretiert, dass sind dann z.B. mal 128 km/h. Diese Einzelwerte dann von Hand wieder in der Aufzeichnung zu korrigieren, ist mir zuviel Arbeit, zeichne dann lieber mit GPS auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andikue (11. Mai 2020)

Hans1959 schrieb:


> Dann dreh im Stand doch mal am Rad,dann siehst du ja ob er auf "Training gestartet" springt oder sich nichts tut


das geht. Habs eben im Keller ohne GPS probiert und hab mal vorsorglich die Batterie des Sensors gewechselt. Ich werds die nächsten Tage mal draussen weiter beobachten.


----------



## Resimilchkuh (11. Mai 2020)

Wenn das passiert wurde ich mal im Sensoren Sync Menü schauen, ob er gerade auch erkannt wird.
Also nicht das Paring Menü, sondern das,was man durch wischen von oben nach unten bekommt.


----------



## Maik_H (11. Mai 2020)

Hi, hat jemand hier auch noch das Problem, das nach dem letzten Update, der Rox12 die Startzeit immernoch falsch setzt(+1h) in der Sommerzeit zumindest steht sie in der Cloud immernoch falsch. Beim Teilen mit Strava scheinen auch die Pausen noch falsch gesetzt zu sein. Hab an manchen Segmenten dann sehr lange Fahrzeiten. Beides kein Weltuntergang, aber wäre interessant ob das nur bei mir so ist.


----------



## Hans1959 (11. Mai 2020)

Ist bei mir auch so,der Support sagt das man dabei ist die Sache zu prüfen


----------



## Maik_H (11. Mai 2020)

Hi Hans, danke für die Info. Mal gucken wie lange es dauern wird, vielleicht bis zur nächsten Sommerzeit ;-)


----------



## apfelpuree (11. Mai 2020)

In der Sigma App kann man einzelne Tracks z.B. nach Komoot exportieren. Ich wähle den betreffenden Track, klicke auf "Daten teilen" und es öffnet sich ein Fenster "Aktivität teilen" mit diversen Export-Optionen. Leider öffnet sich dann nur eine weisse Fläche. Oben links steht "verbunden" unten ist ein "Schließen-Button". Exportiert wird nichts.

Ist das ein bekannter Fehler?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stege75 (11. Mai 2020)

oenkeldoenkel schrieb:


> Mir ist eben aufgefallen, dass die Höhenmeter und die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit zwischen Rox und Komoot auf den letzten paar Touren fast übereinstimmen, dashat früher hinten und vorne nicht gepasst.
> Wie ist es bei euch? ?


Das kann ich bestätigen. Ist bei mir plötzlich auch so!


----------



## Stege75 (11. Mai 2020)

Stege75 schrieb:


> Das kann ich bestätigen. Ist bei mir plötzlich auch so!


Bei mir genau genommen seit 24.04.20. Davor war bei mir bei den Höhenmetern immer ein 10-15%iger Unterschied.


----------



## der_marv (11. Mai 2020)

Maik_H schrieb:


> Hi, hat jemand hier auch noch das Problem, das nach dem letzten Update, der Rox12 die Startzeit immernoch falsch setzt(+1h) in der Sommerzeit zumindest steht sie in der Cloud immernoch falsch. Beim Teilen mit Strava scheinen auch die Pausen noch falsch gesetzt zu sein. Hab an manchen Segmenten dann sehr lange Fahrzeiten. Beides kein Weltuntergang, aber wäre interessant ob das nur bei mir so ist.



Ja, hier leider auch :-/
Kein Untergang aber mal ganz ehrlich, die lokale Zeit des Gerätes beim Upload korrekt zu übertragen sollte keine Wissenschaft sein.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. Mai 2020)

Wir haben doch aktuell gelernt dass Wissenschaft sich aufgrund neuer Erkenntnisse ständig ändert, auf Schätzungen beruht und in irgendeine Richtung interpoliert.

Vielleicht ist es mit der "Uhrzeit" genauso. 
1h daneben ist zu verkraften und richtet keinen Schaden an. Scheint somit doch eine Wissenschaft zu sein


----------



## Sadwick (12. Mai 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> 1h daneben ist zu verkraften und richtet keinen Schaden an. Scheint somit doch eine Wissenschaft zu sein


Genau, kritisch wird es erst ab 1,1!


----------



## a-x-e-l (12. Mai 2020)

Immer eine Stunde exakt daneben ist auch eine Präzision. Es ist wieder ruhig vom Support her.
Hoffentlich keine Kurzarbeit. Obwohl die Radbranche brummt ja.


----------



## bravasx (12. Mai 2020)

Also irgendwie haut das nicht hin mit der Berechnung. Gemessen an der Radumdrehung sind es 2300mm auf 29" bei mir. Laut Berechnung wären das aber 25xx mm --> (2*51+720)*3,14...


----------



## HaiRaider66 (13. Mai 2020)

Dynamischer Radumfang ist entscheidend. Aufgrund der Belastung ist der Abrollradius kleiner. Ich fahre meist eine große Asphaltrunde (30 km+) mit einer Standardeinstellung des Radumfangs und messe parallel die Strecke mit GPS. Dann wird der Radumfang über das Verhältnis der aufgezeichneten Strecke zur GPS Messung korrigiert. Dass wird dann hinreichend genau.

Im Gelände hat man bei Messung am HR zu viel Schlupf, da kommen bei großen Runden schnell mal 2 km mehr raus.


----------



## Sadwick (13. Mai 2020)

Das sind ja Wissenschaften hier...
Den Radumfang Messe ich ganz einfach: Ich merke mir eine Markierung am Reifen, z. B. eine Kante der Beschriftung, und drehe das Rad mit dieser nach unten. An diese Stelle lege ich einen Schraubendreher auf den Boden, so dass dessen Spitze auf diese Markierung zeigt. Dann rolle ich das Rad, mit Druck von oben, eine Umdrehung ab, so dass die Markierung wieder unten ist und lege dann dort einen zweiten Schraubendreher mit der Spitze an. Dann messe ich den Abstand zwischen den Schraubendreherspitzen und habe meinen Radumfang. Das wiederhole ich zwei drei mal um Fehler auszuschließen. 
Und 2 km Abweichung durch Schlupf sind auch hanebüchen. Bei einem Radumfang von 2000mm müsste man ja ganze 1000 Radumdrehungen durchdrehen! 
Da würde ich mir Gedanken über den verwendeten Reifen machen


----------



## HaiRaider66 (13. Mai 2020)

Sadwick schrieb:


> Und 2 km Abweichung durch Schlupf sind auch hanebüchen. Bei einem Radumfang von 2000mm müsste man ja ganze 1000 Radumdrehungen durchdrehen!


Es geht nicht ums durchdrehen, es geht um permanenten größeren Schlupf und natürlich reden wir nicht über kurze Touren. Regen und 80 km Tour hatte ich schon mehr als 2 km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bravasx (13. Mai 2020)

Du meinst also die Berechnung bzw. das Ergebnis nehmen?


----------



## luistrenker72 (13. Mai 2020)

So genau geht's bei mir nicht, bin ja nicht vom Vermessungsamt. Ob ich jetzt 50 oder 52 gefahren oder 1200 oder 1250 Höhenmeter geradelt bin spielt bei mir keine Rolle. Wichtiger sind mir da schon die Grundlegenden Funktionen des Rox12. Abstürze mit Verlust der Tour oder falsches Routing.


----------



## HaiRaider66 (13. Mai 2020)

bravasx schrieb:


> Also irgendwie haut das nicht hin mit der Berechnung. Gemessen an der Radumdrehung sind es 2300mm auf 29" bei mir. Laut Berechnung wären das aber 25xx mm --> (2*51+720)*3,14...


Der bei einer belasteten Radumdrehung zurückgelegte Weg ist die entscheidende Größe, nicht der errechnete Radumfang. Siehe #2450. Wird hinterher durch unterschiedlichen Reifendruck, Schlupf, Fahrstil ... noch genügend ungenau sein.


----------



## Hans1959 (13. Mai 2020)

Man kann auch eine wissenschaftliche Arbeit daraus machen


----------



## bravasx (13. Mai 2020)

@ Sigma Support... ich hatte jetzt mehrmals die Tage das Problem, dass beim Stopp an einer Ampel z.B. der Rox in "Training pausiert" geht und dabei die Verbindung zum TF/Speed Sensor kappt. Dieser lässt sich dann nicht mehr ohne Neustart ranholen... blöd auf einer bereits laufenden Touraufnahme. Und weiterhin das Problem, dass er ein Reboot beim Start macht, nicht immer aber es passiert hin und wieder.


----------



## andikue (14. Mai 2020)

Wie kann ich beim Rox12 das Routing mitten in einem Track (wieder-)aufnehmen, wenn der Startpunkt des Tracks wo ganz anders liegt? Es wird eine über Komoot geplante 2-Tages-Tour, die ich am nächsten Tag wieder fortsetzen möchte. Rox12 wird über Nacht ausgeschaltet.

danke euch


----------



## Bike_N_D (14. Mai 2020)

andikue schrieb:


> Wie kann ich beim Rox12 das Routing mitten in einem Track (wieder-)aufnehmen, wenn der Startpunkt des Tracks wo ganz anders liegt? Es wird eine über Komoot geplante 2-Tages-Tour, die ich am nächsten Tag wieder fortsetzen möchte. Rox12 wird über Nacht ausgeschaltet.


Einfach am nächsten Tag die Tour laden und bei der Frage nach dem Startpunkt einfach nicht den Start nehmen sondern den nächsten Punkt. Funktioniert recht gut.


----------



## Maik_H (14. Mai 2020)

der_marv schrieb:


> Ja, hier leider auch :-/
> Kein Untergang aber mal ganz ehrlich, die lokale Zeit des Gerätes beim Upload korrekt zu übertragen sollte keine Wissenschaft sein.


Da kann ich Dir uneingeschränkt zustimmen und denke mal das Problem wird vor der Winterzeit noch nicht behoben sein bei den Updateintervallen oder die hoffen doch noch auf eine schnelle Abschaffung der Zeitumstellung ;-)


----------



## Maik_H (14. Mai 2020)

Aber hat hier noch einer das Problem gehabt, das plötzlich die GPS-Aufzeichnung nicht mehr geht, das ist bei mir heute so, der zeichnet nur noch von den Sensoren auf, aber keine Strecke mehr, obwohl in der oberen Leiste GPS-Empfang angezeigt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marioline (14. Mai 2020)

Maik_H schrieb:


> die Startzeit immernoch falsch setzt(+1h) in der Sommerzeit





Ja ich..


----------



## marioline (14. Mai 2020)

HaiRaider66 schrieb:


> großen Runden schnell mal 2 km mehr raus.


???


----------



## marioline (14. Mai 2020)

HaiRaider66 schrieb:


> Wird hinterher durch unterschiedlichen Reifendruck, Schlupf, Fahrstil ... noch genügend ungenau sein.


Hiiilfeeeeeeee... genießt doch einfach mal eure Tour.. und die Natur..


----------



## HaiRaider66 (15. Mai 2020)

marioline schrieb:


> Hiiilfeeeeeeee... genießt doch einfach mal eure Tour.. und die Natur..


Falscher Thread   , dafür brauche ich keinen ROX12.


----------



## marioline (15. Mai 2020)

HaiRaider66 schrieb:


> dafür brauche ich keinen ROX12.



Hmmm.. also wenn ich das so lese bei dir mit Schlupf... 2km...mehr..usw..

Dann kommst du ja nach Hause und hast den Kopf nicht frei von deiner schönen Tour.. die dir ja vielleicht als Ausgleich für den Alltag dienen soll.. 

Ja... Ist ja au egal... man macht sich halt über jeden ?gedanken.. und vergisst das wesentliche.. 

Ich bin einfach nur froh... wenn ich Schmerzfrei meine Runden drehen kann.. und die Natur genießen... 

Da geht mir der Schlupf... oder 2.34km.mehr was die Tour anzeigt.. Am Allerwertesten vorbei?. 

Aber nichts für ungut.. möchte hier ja niemand angreifen.. Ist nicht in meinem Sinne.. 

Mann bekommt nur ne andere Sicht.. wenn man mal selbst betroffen ist.. Oder erst einem der Hammer selbst mal auf den Kopf fällt... 

Jeder hat halt andere Problemchen die drücken

Grüße


----------



## hw71 (15. Mai 2020)

Maik_H schrieb:


> Aber hat hier noch einer das Problem gehabt, das plötzlich die GPS-Aufzeichnung nicht mehr geht, das ist bei mir heute so, der zeichnet nur noch von den Sensoren auf, aber keine Strecke mehr, obwohl in der oberen Leiste GPS-Empfang angezeigt wird.



War bei mir letzte Woche auch so, auch mit mehrmaligem Neustart kein GPS. Bei mir hat er sich dann komischerweise über Nacht regeneriert, allerdings konnte er am nächsten Tag die Sensoren nicht mehr leiden. Ich hab ihm jetzt wegen der wechselhaften Launen einen Frauennamen gegeben ;-) (Duck und weg).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (15. Mai 2020)

hw71 schrieb:


> War bei mir letzte Woche auch so, auch mit mehrmaligem Neustart kein GPS. Bei mir hat er sich dann komischerweise über Nacht regeneriert, allerdings konnte er am nächsten Tag die Sensoren nicht mehr leiden. Ich hab ihm jetzt wegen der wechselhaften Launen einen Frauennamen gegeben ;-) (Duck und weg).



Bitch ist aber kein Frauenname.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. Mai 2020)

marioline schrieb:


> Ich bin einfach nur froh... wenn ich Schmerzfrei meine Runden drehen kann.. und die Natur genießen...
> 
> Da geht mir der Schlupf... oder 2.34km.mehr was die Tour anzeigt.. Am Allerwertesten vorbei?.


Geht mir genauso. Eher "schmerzarm" - schmerzfrei wäre der Olymp.


----------



## marioline (15. Mai 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> schmerzarm


Ja das auch... Mal so mal so


----------



## a-x-e-l (16. Mai 2020)

Heute mal wieder Amnesie. Danach wollte er mich wieder kennen lernen, wie beim ersten Date. Sprache, Nutzername, alle Daten abgefragt. Aktivitäten und Einstellungen noch da. Dito die gekoppelten Sensoren. Kurz vorher ist er nach dem Starten abgeschmiert, zu früh gewischt.  Da tut das Teil mehrere Wochen seinen Job  ohne Tadel und plötzlich wieder so ein Spaß.

Und jeder hier hat seine ganz persönlichen Herausforderungen. GPS-Signal, Sensoren verloren, Höhenmessung, Kilometer. Faszinierend....


----------



## Speichenputzer (16. Mai 2020)

weiterhin meinen grossen Respekt vor solchen "schmerzfesten" Usern! 
Habe wie schon geschrieben meinen "Schmerzerzeuger" in den Ruhestand geschickt und zum "Platzhirsch" gewechselt. Endlich habe ich wieder "Herausforderungen" auf dem Rad und weniger mit dem Equipment.
Schaue aber trotzdem gerne immer wieder mal in diesen Thread der "Leidgeprüften" um dann letztendlich festzustellen das meine Entscheidung  zun Wechsel die richtige war.


----------



## marioline (16. Mai 2020)

Speichenputzer schrieb:


> das meine Entscheidung zun Wechsel die richtige war.




Dann sag ich mal Glückwunsch
Auf was war den der wechsel...


----------



## jojo_ab (16. Mai 2020)

Würde mich auch interessieren.

Der Sigma Support hat sich hier mal wieder seit Wochen nicht geäußert, weder zu den Sigma Cloud Problemen, noch zu den anderen Themen. Finde ich echt peinlich!


----------



## a-x-e-l (16. Mai 2020)

@jojo_ab

Die letzte Aktivität/Beitrag ist von Ende April. Urlaub/Kurzarbeit/Corona?

Bei DC Rainmaker hat Daniel vom Sigma Support am 12. Mai was gepostet. Hier ist wirklich tot.

Bei konkreten Dingen, wie abgebrochene Nasen für die Adapter, "gebricktes" Gerät ect. hilft der Support wirklich gut. Auch mein Wunsch nach einer USB-Abdeckung wurde sehr freundlich behandelt und
zur vollsten Zufriedenheit gelöst. Da kann man nicht meckern.

Nachdem wir hier alle "Unikate" haben, was die Probleme angeht, bis auf die "Wischerei", kriegen die
das nicht nachvollzogen. Ist mein Eindruck.

Aktuell, d.h. die letzten zwei Wochen, lässt sich der ROX Zeit, bis die Stages erkannt wird beim Start des Trainings. Kann aber auch an der Stages liegen, weil heute am Anfang die Balance Verteilung 0:100 war.
Also einbeinig, obwohl ich beidseitig getreten habe. Nach erneutem Syncen der Sensoren während des Trainings, hat es dann geklappt. Woran es lag, ROX oder Stages, kann ich nicht orten. Die Stages App
sagt "Pairing steht" und Batterien sind voll, der Rox sagt gekoppelt.

Wenn ich nicht so ein Datensammler geworden wäre... Ich überlege mir, wie es wohl wäre, so ganz ohne HF, Speed, Kadenz, Power, nur fahren, keine Probleme, nur Natur.....ob ich das hinkriege?


----------



## jojo_ab (16. Mai 2020)

So lange gar kein Feedback wirkt halt schon sehr komisch. Ich gehe immer noch davon aus, dass das hier offiziell von Sigma betreut wird. Wenn es ein Hobby eines einzelnen Mitarbeiters ist, ist das natürlich etwas anderes.

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass auf Hardwareprobleme recht schnell reagiert wird, bei Softwareproblemen eher nicht. Irgendwie befürchte ich, die haben ihre Software nicht richtig im Griff. Sei es auf dem Gerät oder mit der Sigma Cloud.

Ohne „Datensammlung“ mag ich eigentlich nicht mehr fahren, finde das schon interessant ?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Mai 2020)

Und wenn die Softwarethemen gar nicht in Deutschland sondern in Fernost bearbeitet werden?
Dort gibt es vielleicht auch Einschränkungen.....

Oder es gibt kein Budget mehr für Softwareverbesserungen.

Sind nur einige meiner ganz privaten Gedanken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (16. Mai 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Und wenn die Softwarethemen gar nicht in Deutschland sondern in Fernost bearbeitet werden?
> Dort gibt es vielleicht auch Einschränkungen.....
> 
> Oder es gibt kein Budget mehr für Softwareverbesserungen.
> ...



Nicht Fernost. Schau im Gerät, da findest du "gpstuner". Ja, gut....auch Ost..und nicht nah...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Mai 2020)

Bei mir ist alles überm Berg hinterm Haus "Fernost"


----------



## Stollenreifen (17. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
hätte mal drei Fragen:
Kann man während der Kartendarstellung den Kompaß dauerhaft anzeigen lassen, so daß man weiß wo Norden ist?
Wenn die Aufzeichnung/Navigation pausiert, dreht sich die Karte in irgendeine Richtung, nur nicht nach Norden bzw. dahin wohin man gerade noch gefahren ist. Kann man dies so einstellen, daß die Richtung in der Pause genauso wie auf der Fahrt angezeigt wird?
Kann meinen BerryKing-Brustgurt nicht mit dem Rox 12.0 koppeln, da der Sensor nicht gefunden wird. Wie kann ich dieses Problem beheben?
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Speichenputzer (17. Mai 2020)

marioline schrieb:


> Dann sag ich mal Glückwunsch
> Auf was war den der wechsel...



Der Wechsel fand auf Garmin 1030 statt. Von der Einfachheit der Bedienung kann Garmin sicher von Sigma noch einiges lernen, aber für den täglichen Gebrauch einfach "nervenschonend"! Kein Minutenlanges Starren auf das Gerät ob der Sync endlich mal funktioniert, kein Kopplungsverlust der Sensoren (Puls, Geschw. Stages Powermeter. Auch die Akkukapa ist um ein vielfaches größer....
Sorry Sigma


----------



## Speichenputzer (17. Mai 2020)

jojo_ab schrieb:


> So lange gar kein Feedback wirkt halt schon sehr komisch. Ich gehe immer noch davon aus, dass das hier offiziell von Sigma betreut wird. Wenn es ein Hobby eines einzelnen Mitarbeiters ist, ist das natürlich etwas anderes.
> 
> Ich habe den Eindruck, dass auf Hardwareprobleme recht schnell reagiert wird, bei Softwareproblemen eher nicht. Irgendwie befürchte ich, die haben ihre Software nicht richtig im Griff. Sei es auf dem Gerät oder mit der Sigma Cloud.
> 
> Ohne „Datensammlung“ mag ich eigentlich nicht mehr fahren, finde das schon interessant ?



Ich habe in der Vergangenheit auch sehr positive Erfahrungen mit dem Support gehabt was Austausch der Hardware (gebrochene Nase der Befestigung) angeht. 
Aber wie vorher schon geschrieben, war ich von den alltäglichen Problemen wie Sync, Sensorverlust, Akkukalibrierung und vielen mehr nur noch genervt. 
Meiner Vermutung nach "regiert" bei Sigma das Kostencontrolling zuviel in die Entwicklungsabteilung hinein.
Die Hardware ist meiner Meinung nach auf "Sparflamme" gekocht. Viel zu kleiner Bildschirm und Akku z.B. und günstigem Android BS.
Von der fehlenden Bluetoothfunktion ganz zu schweigen.
Hatte vor einiger Zeit mal die Smartwatch ID Free zum Testen. Dort zeigt sich ein ähnliches Problem. Mini Bildschirm dazu noch in Monochrom und ohne(!) Beleuchtung. Und 130€ ist auch kein Schnäppchen finde ich.
Dafür gibts hier bestimmt schon einen eigenen Thread.

Habe dann meinen Rox an einen E-Bike Fahrer aus der Nachbarschaft verkauft. Der ist bisher ganz glücklich damit, da er u.a. das Gerät mit seinem Steps Antrieb koppeln kann. 

P.S. Vor dem Verkauf habe ich den Rox nochmal eingeschaltet um einen Werksreset zu machen. Er hat mich gleich mit einem Blackscreen u. Reboot begrüßt!


----------



## Cornetti (17. Mai 2020)

RIP GPSies!

Seit dem letzen Update der Sigma Link App nu auch weg. Warum nur? 
War so unkompliziert.


----------



## apfelpuree (17. Mai 2020)

Cornetti schrieb:


> RIP GPSies!
> 
> Seit dem letzen Update der Sigma Link App nu auch weg. Warum nur?
> .


GPSies gibt es nicht mehr. Das ist an Alltracks verkauft worde


----------



## apfelpuree (17. Mai 2020)

Ich bin ja gar nicht so unzufrieden mit dem ROX 12 und kann viele der Fehlfunktionen, die hier beschrieben werden gar nicht bestätigen. Anfängliche Abstürze sind nach mehreren Firmware-Updates nicht mehr passiert, das Gerät konnektiert ohne Probleme (außer mit iOS), das ganze Bedienkonzept gefällt mir, und die Karten sind seit dem vorletzten Kartenupdate auch in Ordnung (die waren hier in der Umgebung katastrophal). Es sind eher Marginalien, die finde ich bei den Mitbewerbern auch - dann halt andere.

Was mich stört sind die Apps und die Cloud. Die Cloud scheint seit Wochen nicht mehr zu funktionieren und die Apps, egal ob macOS oder iOS muss der Praktikant gebastelt haben. Die Bedienbarkeit ist, freundlich geschrieben, mehr als ausbaufähig, die grafische Gestaltung auf niedrigstem Niveau und die Funktionalität hapert an allen Ecken. Warum kann ich in der macOS-App z.B. keine Nutzerdaten für Komoot editieren, ich kann machen was ich will, es geht nicht, ich bekomme nur eine weiße Seite. Bei bestimmten Aktionen stürtzt die App ab oder hängt für eine Minute etc. Warum unterstützt die iOS keinen direkten Datentransfer mit dem ROX 12.

Und: Warum antwortet der Support nicht...?


----------



## a-x-e-l (17. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ganz neues Thema. Ich dachte bisher, die Cloud ist mein Backup für meine Aktivitäten und Touren.
Ich wollte mir eine längere Tour aus Mai 2019 anschauen und noch einmal fahren. Alle Daten, bis auf
die Zusammenfassung, sind weg. Kein Track, keine Aufzeichnung.

Ich synchronisiere die Cloud mit dem Data Center auf zwei Win10-Rechnern und er Link App Android.

Hatte das auch schon einer von euch?

Gruß
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo_ab (17. Mai 2020)

@a-x-e-l 
ich kann auf allen Devices inkl. Rox auf alle historischen Daten zugreifen und die Tracks nachfahren. Nutze ich öfter mal.


----------



## a-x-e-l (17. Mai 2020)

Heute Mittag bin ich auf die Idee gekommen, mal das Kartenupdate zu machen. Jetzt steht er auf
"Initialisierung 100%" aber es geht seit sechs Stunden nicht weiter. Die alten Karten sind gelöscht und die neuen lädt er nicht. Er hat aber ein großes Pflichebewusstsein, denn wenn ich ihn aus- und wieder einschalte, fängt er wieder an und mimt den Download (Pfeil nach unten in der Statusleiste), nur tut sich nix.
War eine blöde Idee, ROX und Internet sonntags....


----------



## a-x-e-l (17. Mai 2020)

Stollenreifen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hätte mal drei Fragen:
> Kann man während der Kartendarstellung den Kompaß dauerhaft anzeigen lassen, so daß man weiß wo Norden ist?
> Wenn die Aufzeichnung/Navigation pausiert, dreht sich die Karte in irgendeine Richtung, nur nicht nach Norden bzw. dahin wohin man gerade noch gefahren ist. Kann man dies so einstellen, daß die Richtung in der Pause genauso wie auf der Fahrt angezeigt wird?
> ...



zu 1. M. W. nein. Du kannst ein Datenfeld mit Himmelrichtung auswählen, in die du fährst. Hab ich immer aktiv.

zu 2. Sollte mit Kompass kalibrieren eine Verbesserung bringen

zu 3.  ist das der hier? 






						bestbeans© Heartbeat 2020 Herzfrequenz-Sensor, Bluetooth ANT+, EKG genau - kompatibel zu Polar RUNTASTIC Wahoo Garmin ENDOMONDO Puls Brustgurt HRM: Amazon.de: Navigation
					

bestbeans© Heartbeat 2020 Herzfrequenz-Sensor, Bluetooth ANT+, EKG genau - kompatibel zu Polar RUNTASTIC Wahoo Garmin ENDOMONDO Puls Brustgurt HRM: Amazon.de: Navigation



					www.amazon.de
				




Er soll ANT+ können ist hier aber nicht zu finden:





__





						Directory - THIS IS ANT
					

ANT is a Wireless Personal Network protocol, by Garmin Canada, with small size, reasonable cost and very low power requirements.




					www.thisisant.com


----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. Mai 2020)

Heute bei ca. 50% Akkustand losgefahren. Nachdem irgendwann die Meldung kam dass die Batterie fast leer ist ging die Tour trotz erneuter Meldung noch 2h weiter. Die ganzen 4h30min wurden aufgezeichnet - soweit gut.

Beim Anstecken zum Laden wurden kurzfristig 56% Akkustand angezeigt. Keine Ahnung wo die herkommen sollen.

Synchronisierung mit dem iPad funktioniert seit dem 06.05.2020 sehr konstant - nämlich gar nicht.


----------



## bravasx (17. Mai 2020)

Also bis auf das manchmal Verlieren der Sensoren bei pausierten Training und dem Reboot bei Start habe ich sonst keine Probleme, weder Cloud noch etwas anderes. Vielleicht arbeitet ja Sigma an einem neuen Update...?


----------



## apfelpuree (17. Mai 2020)

bravasx schrieb:


> Also bis auf das manchmal Verlieren der Sensoren bei pausierten Training und dem Reboot bei Start habe ich sonst keine Probleme, weder Cloud noch etwas anderes



Ich kriege vom Gerät aus überhaupt nix in die Sigma-Cloud geladen, geht nur über Kabel. Komoot etc. ist dagegen überhaupt kein Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo_ab (17. Mai 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Heute bei ca. 50% Akkustand losgefahren. Nachdem irgendwann die Meldung kam dass die Batterie fast leer ist ging die Tour trotz erneuter Meldung noch 2h weiter. Die ganzen 4h30min wurden aufgezeichnet - soweit gut.
> 
> Beim Anstecken zum Laden wurden kurzfristig 56% Akkustand angezeigt. Keine Ahnung wo die herkommen sollen.
> 
> Synchronisierung mit dem iPad funktioniert seit dem 06.05.2020 sehr konstant - nämlich gar nicht.


Das hatte ich vor ein paar Wochen ähnlich. Unterwegs kam die Akkuwarnung, bin dann ohne Display und extra schnell ? nach Hause gefahren, damit ich noch alles aufzeichnen konnte. Zuhause ist er dann am Ladegerät direkt auf 59% (oder waren es auch 56%?) gesprungen. Ich habe den Rox dann vom Strom genommen und den Akku leer laufen lassen. Display auf höchste Stufe und immer wieder große Routen berechnen lassen. Das ging noch >1,5h so, kann es nicht genau sagen, da ich ihn nebenbei immer wieder rechnen ließ bis er ausging. Dann laaange ans Ladegerät.
Bei mir hat also Akku Kalibrieren geholfen, probiere das mal aus.


----------



## apfelpuree (17. Mai 2020)

Wie kalibriert man den Akku?


----------



## jojo_ab (17. Mai 2020)

Rox leer laufen lassen, bis er ausgeht. Dann laden bis der Homebutton grün leuchtet und dann noch ein paar Stunden am Ladegerät lassen.


----------



## hw71 (17. Mai 2020)

Stollenreifen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hätte mal drei Fragen:
> Kann man während der Kartendarstellung den Kompaß dauerhaft anzeigen lassen, so daß man weiß wo Norden ist?
> Wenn die Aufzeichnung/Navigation pausiert, dreht sich die Karte in irgendeine Richtung, nur nicht nach Norden bzw. dahin wohin man gerade noch gefahren ist. Kann man dies so einstellen, daß die Richtung in der Pause genauso wie auf der Fahrt angezeigt wird?
> ...


Ich habe hier auch noch einen BerryKing-Brustgurt rumliegen und hab es gleich mal probiert. Bei mir hat sich der Rox sofort gekoppelt und alles läuft fehlerfrei. Vielleicht ist die Batterie im BerryKing schwach und es funtkioniert nur noch Bluetooth.


----------



## der_marv (18. Mai 2020)

apfelpuree schrieb:


> Ich bin ja gar nicht so unzufrieden mit dem ROX 12 und kann viele der Fehlfunktionen, die hier beschrieben werden gar nicht bestätigen. Anfängliche Abstürze sind nach mehreren Firmware-Updates nicht mehr passiert, das Gerät konnektiert ohne Probleme (außer mit iOS), das ganze Bedienkonzept gefällt mir, und die Karten sind seit dem vorletzten Kartenupdate auch in Ordnung (die waren hier in der Umgebung katastrophal). Es sind eher Marginalien, die finde ich bei den Mitbewerbern auch - dann halt andere.
> 
> Was mich stört sind die Apps und die Cloud. Die Cloud scheint seit Wochen nicht mehr zu funktionieren und die Apps, egal ob macOS oder iOS muss der Praktikant gebastelt haben. Die Bedienbarkeit ist, freundlich geschrieben, mehr als ausbaufähig, die grafische Gestaltung auf niedrigstem Niveau und die Funktionalität hapert an allen Ecken. Warum kann ich in der macOS-App z.B. keine Nutzerdaten für Komoot editieren, ich kann machen was ich will, es geht nicht, ich bekomme nur eine weiße Seite. Bei bestimmten Aktionen stürtzt die App ab oder hängt für eine Minute etc. Warum unterstützt die iOS keinen direkten Datentransfer mit dem ROX 12.
> 
> Und: Warum antwortet der Support nicht...?



Wenn Du im Data Center bei Komoot nur eine weiße Seite hast, solltest Du das letzte Update installieren. Dort wurde der Komoot Login angepasst.


----------



## apfelpuree (18. Mai 2020)

der_marv schrieb:


> Wenn Du im Data Center bei Komoot nur eine weiße Seite hast, solltest Du das letzte Update installieren. Dort wurde der Komoot Login angepasst.



und wie editiere ich nun die Verknüpfung zur Komoot-Seite...?


----------



## Speichenputzer (18. Mai 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ganz neues Thema. Ich dachte bisher, die Cloud ist mein Backup für meine Aktivitäten und Touren.
> Ich wollte mir eine längere Tour aus Mai 2019 anschauen und noch einmal fahren. Alle Daten, bis auf
> ...



Ja hatte ich der Vergangenheit auch schon. Nach wiederholtem Absturz der Link App und Neuinstallation haben mehr als die Hälfte der "alten" Touren gefehlt. War u.a. auch ein Grund mich von Sigma endgültig nach vielen Jahren zu verabschieden.


----------



## Bike_N_D (18. Mai 2020)

Deswegen hab ich keine Cloudanbindung mit Sigma und die Sicherung meiner Touren mach ich lokal auf meinem NAS. Klappt prima.


----------



## der_marv (18. Mai 2020)

apfelpuree schrieb:


> Ich bin ja gar nicht so unzufrieden mit dem ROX 12 und kann viele der Fehlfunktionen, die hier beschrieben werden gar nicht bestätigen. Anfängliche Abstürze sind nach mehreren Firmware-Updates nicht mehr passiert, das Gerät konnektiert ohne Probleme (außer mit iOS), das ganze Bedienkonzept gefällt mir, und die Karten sind seit dem vorletzten Kartenupdate auch in Ordnung (die waren hier in der Umgebung katastrophal). Es sind eher Marginalien, die finde ich bei den Mitbewerbern auch - dann halt andere.
> 
> Was mich stört sind die Apps und die Cloud. Die Cloud scheint seit Wochen nicht mehr zu funktionieren und die Apps, egal ob macOS oder iOS muss der Praktikant gebastelt haben. Die Bedienbarkeit ist, freundlich geschrieben, mehr als ausbaufähig, die grafische Gestaltung auf niedrigstem Niveau und die Funktionalität hapert an allen Ecken. Warum kann ich in der macOS-App z.B. keine Nutzerdaten für Komoot editieren, ich kann machen was ich will, es geht nicht, ich bekomme nur eine weiße Seite. Bei bestimmten Aktionen stürtzt die App ab oder hängt für eine Minute etc. Warum unterstützt die iOS keinen direkten Datentransfer mit dem ROX 12.
> 
> Und: Warum antwortet der Support nicht...?



Wenn Du im Data Center bei Komoot nur eine weiße Seite hast, solltest Du das letzte Update installieren. Dort wurde der Komoot Login angepasst.


apfelpuree schrieb:


> und wie editiere ich nun die Verknüpfung zur Komoot-Seite...?



Vielleicht missverstehe ich etwas. 
Du meinst doch im Data Center bei Tracks den Abschnitt Komoot?
Wie kann man denn da etwas mit dem Komoot-Profil anstellen?


----------



## apfelpuree (18. Mai 2020)

der_marv schrieb:


> Wenn Du im Data Center bei Komoot nur eine weiße Seite hast, solltest Du das letzte Update installieren. Dort wurde der Komoot Login angepasst.
> 
> 
> Vielleicht missverstehe ich etwas.
> ...



ich habe die aktuelle Version (macOS). Es gibt eine weiße Login-Seite. Da sie leer ist, kann ich hier auch nichts editieren bzw. keine Daten eingeben. Die Verknüpfung mit Komoot scheint nur zu funktionieren, weil ich das mal in einer Vorversion eingegeben hatte.

Das mit der weißen Seite ist übrigens nichts neues. Bei irgendeiner Vorversion war die Login-Seite zur Sigma-Cloud weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luistrenker72 (18. Mai 2020)

Hatte das gleiche Problem auf Android. Einfach per Browser bei Komoot anmelden. Es wird dann glaube ich nach einer Freigabe für den Zugriff auf Sgma Link App gefragt. Bei mir funktioniert jetzt auf alle Fälle wieder.


----------



## der_marv (19. Mai 2020)

luistrenker72 schrieb:


> Hatte das gleiche Problem auf Android. Einfach per Browser bei Komoot anmelden. Es wird dann glaube ich nach einer Freigabe für den Zugriff auf Sgma Link App gefragt. Bei mir funktioniert jetzt auf alle Fälle wieder.



Stimmt, jetzt wo Du es sagst. 
Ich meine sogar dass mir das Data Center einen Code generiert hat, den ich dann bei Komoot eingeben musste zur Authentifizierung.


----------



## a-x-e-l (19. Mai 2020)

R.I.P

ROX 12.0 Sigma Support Forum.........


----------



## Basstler_Bln (20. Mai 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> R.I.P
> 
> ROX 12.0 Sigma Support Forum.........



 

Was ist passiert ?!


----------



## a-x-e-l (20. Mai 2020)

Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Was ist passiert ?!



Hier ist doch (fast) tot....bzgl. Sigma Support









Und ja, sollte etwas provokativ sein, um ihn hervorzulocken....


----------



## Bike_N_D (23. Mai 2020)

Hallo Leute,
weiß jemand von euch, wie viel ich beim Sigma Service für einen Akkuwechsel zahlen müsste? (so von/bis würde reichen)
Mein Rox 12 ist zwar noch in der Garantie, jedoch wird der Akku nicht darunter fallen.
In letzter Zeit habe ich immer wieder mal starken Kapazitätsverlust beim Akku, kaum von Netzteil abgezogen, schon wieder auf 99% runter, statt 100%.
Ich werde das die kommenden Tage noch etwas mehr beobachten, doch es schein, als wenn er stark an Leistung verloren hat. 
Die letzte Aufladung erfolgte recht Akkuschonend am PC, komplett auch über mehrere Stunden nachdem es grün war.


----------



## a-x-e-l (23. Mai 2020)

Schreib direkt per Mail an den Support. Hier bringt es nix. Bisher war hier das Thema Akkutauschkosten
noch nicht angesprochen worden.


----------



## Bike_N_D (23. Mai 2020)

Okay, mach ich, konnte ja sein, dass einer die Erfahrung schon gemacht hatte.


----------



## der_marv (30. Mai 2020)

Na, was gibt's denn heute in der Sigma Cloud (Android App) ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (30. Mai 2020)

Bei mir auch... wird immer besser..


----------



## apfelpuree (31. Mai 2020)

Da ist das SSL-Zertifikat des Servers abgelaufen. Das ist eigentlich nicht SIGMA anzulasten, sondern dem Hoster, bei dem der Server betrieben wird. Eigentlich eine Kleinigkeit


----------



## a-x-e-l (31. Mai 2020)

apfelpuree schrieb:


> Da ist das SSL-Zertifikat des Servers abgelaufen. Das ist eigentlich nicht SIGMA anzulasten, sondern dem Hoster, bei dem der Server betrieben wird. Eigentlich eine Kleinigkeit



Abgelaufen bei Gültigkeit bis 15-06-2021?


----------



## apfelpuree (31. Mai 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Abgelaufen bei Gültigkeit bis 15-06-2021?



Das kann trotzdem abgelaufen sein, und sei es nur weil es aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht verifizierbar ist. In jedem Fall ist es ein SSL-Fehler, der im Regelfall, so nervig er ist, relativ schnell behebbar ist.

Das Problem dieser Sigma-Cloud ist nicht dieses, sondern ein grundsätzliches. Sowohl die Cloud wie auch die um die Geräte herum existierenden Software-Abgebote erscheinen mir alle wie nicht wirklich gut konzipiert und v.a. auch nicht gut gepflegt.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (31. Mai 2020)

Das liegt daran, dass es ein Wildcard Zertifikat ist. Also ein Zertifikat mit *.Domain Diese wurden früher ausgegeben, um alle Subdomains auf einmal zu zertifizieren. Also z.B. cloud.sigma.com, roxbackend.sigma.com.

Aktuelle Browser akzeptieren mittlerweile keine Wildcard Zertifikate mehr und geben dann eine Fehlermeldung aus, selbst wenn das Wildcard noch eine Weile Laufzeit bzw. Gültigkeit hat. Der IE ist da noch toleranter.

Einzige Lösung, umstellen auf San-Zertifikate, bei dem jede Subdomain im Zertifikat enthalten ist.


----------



## der_marv (31. Mai 2020)

apfelpuree schrieb:


> Da ist das SSL-Zertifikat des Servers abgelaufen. Das ist eigentlich nicht SIGMA anzulasten, sondern dem Hoster, bei dem der Server betrieben wird. Eigentlich eine Kleinigkeit



Genau, eigentlich eine Kleinigkeit. 
Nur von gestern Samstag bis nach Feiertag Montag wird vermutlich nichts passieren. 
Und ich bezweifle dass der Hoster sich um "mein" Zertifikat kümmert. 
Da hat der Admin einfach gepennt. 

Nicht falsch verstehen, kann alles passieren und davon geht die Welt die nächsten 2 Tage nicht unter aber es nervt leider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flipper63 (31. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen ( und Sigma Support),

um von der (berechtigten) Bug-Diskussion ein bißchen wegzukommen, möchte ich gerne mal posten, was ich mir an Funktionalität zur gegebenen (Update-)Zeit noch Wünschen würde: 
Als optionale Einstellmöglichkeit: Im Navigationsmodus die Möglichkeit, das der Bildschirm sich bei einer längeren Geradeausstrecke automatisch abdunkelt und sich erst sagen wir mal ca 200m vor der nächsten Abbiegung wieder selbständig aktiviert. Das würde bei Tagestouren ( z.B. bei Flusstouren) die Laufzeit des Akkus intelligent verlängern. Aber klar, als erstes sollten mal die grundsätzlichen Kritikpunkte beseitigt werden.
Im großen und ganzen bin ich bis auf vereinzelte Reboots nach dem Einschalten mit dem Gerät (speziell die Navigation) sehr zufrieden.
Schönen Sonntag noch !


----------



## apfelpuree (31. Mai 2020)

Ich wünsche mir:


Anbindung an Fazua E-Motion und Möglichkeiten zum Auslesen von Trittfrequenz und Wattzahl
Anbindung an Di2 (Garmin kann das m.W. auch)

Für dem ROX 13 wünsche ich mir ein größeres Display und die Austauschbarkeit des Akkus


----------



## marioline (31. Mai 2020)

Ich wünsche mir von meinem Rox das er die Lottozahlen anzeigt sobald ich ihn einschalte..das ich dann paar Millionen Gewinne und nicht mehr arbeiten gehen muß ??. 

Spiel 77....muss nicht unbedingt angezeigt werden, aber es wäre vielleicht Optional möglich? 

Danke schonmal im Voraus ?


----------



## jojo_ab (31. Mai 2020)

Nachdem seit Wochen der Sync auf dem iPad schon nicht mehr richtig läuft und Sigma sich nicht dazu äußert finde ich es nur gerecht, dass es auf Android jetzt wenigstens gleichgezogen wurde. ?


----------



## Speichenputzer (31. Mai 2020)

marioline schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir von meinem Rox das er die Lottozahlen anzeigt sobald ich ihn einschalte..das ich dann paar Millionen Gewinne und nicht mehr arbeiten gehen muß ??.
> 
> Spiel 77....muss nicht unbedingt angezeigt werden, aber es wäre vielleicht Optional möglich?
> 
> Danke schonmal im Voraus ?




Ich denke ein grosser Teil der hier anwesenden wünschen, wenn sie ehrlich sind, Sigma dahin wo der Pfeffer wächst.
Oder den Rox 14! 
Bin ja nach einem Gerätewechsel zur Konkurrenz eigentlich nur noch "stiller" Beobachter hier, aber der mittlerweile jahrelange Murks mit der Cloud ist unglaublich.


----------



## Stefan41275 (31. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen. 
Ich habe mir auch einen Rox 12 zugelegt. Soweit bin ich eigentlich auch zufrieden. Nur habe ich ein Problem mit den Höhenmetern. Da springt die Anzeige innerhalb von Sekunden um hunderte Meter hoch und runter obwohl die Strecke gerade ist. Hab schon zwischen manuell und automatisch umgeschaltet, auch auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt, aber alles ohne Erfolg. Mal funktioniert es auch. Dann aber auch nur für ein paar Kilometer.
Hatte jemand schon das gleiche Phänomen oder einen Tipp?

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## a-x-e-l (31. Mai 2020)

Stefan41275 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Ich habe mir auch einen Rox 12 zugelegt. Soweit bin ich eigentlich auch zufrieden. Nur habe ich ein Problem mit den Höhenmetern. Da springt die Anzeige innerhalb von Sekunden um hunderte Meter hoch und runter obwohl die Strecke gerade ist. Hab schon zwischen manuell und automatisch umgeschaltet, auch auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt, aber alles ohne Erfolg. Mal funktioniert es auch. Dann aber auch nur für ein paar Kilometer.
> Hatte jemand schon das gleiche Phänomen oder einen Tipp?
> 
> ...




Hast du ihn neu gekauft? Ist die aktuelle Firmware Version 1.20.070 (43325) auf dem Gerät?






						Wir sind weltweit für Sie da. - ROX 12.0 SPORT - SIGMA SPORT
					

Auch nach dem Kauf sind wir für Sie da. Denn ein guter Service funktioniert schnell und unkompliziert. Nehmen Sie einfach Kontakt zu uns auf! - Der ROX 12.0 bringt Navigation und Training auf ein neues Level. Der GPS Bike Computer überzeugt mit neuartigen Kartenfunktionen, zahlreichen...




					www.sigmasport.com
				




Ansonsten, jeder ROX 12 ein Unikat....  hört sich für mich aber irgendwie nach einem
Problem mit dem Sensor des  barometrischen Höhenmessers an.

Tipp:

Bevor du ihn lieb gewinnst trotz der Macke und nicht mehr hergeben willst, schick das Teil an den Sigma Support. Die sind hier irgendwie verstummt aber bei Hardwareproblemen helfen die echt gut.


----------



## Stefan41275 (31. Mai 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Hast du ihn neu gekauft? Ist die aktuelle Firmware Version 1.20.070 (43325) auf dem Gerät?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo.
Ja, habe ihn neu gekauft. Die aktuellste Firmware ist auch installiert. Habe den Support schon angeschrieben. Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt. Würd den schon gern behalten. Komme soweit gut damit klar. 
Danke dir für den Hinweis.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Mendas (31. Mai 2020)

Olá, estou escrevendo de Portugal, estou pensando em comprar um GPS Sigma Rox 12, no site road.cc ou na dcrainaker falando muito bem sobre o produto quando encontro este fórum e parece que o Sigma Rox existem alguns problemas.

Você desaconselha a compra deste GPS? Você acha que é melhor escolher um Garmin 520 ou 830? 

Desculpe pelos erros ortográficos, mas estou usando o Google Tradutor. 

Agradeço sua ajuda, obrigado


----------



## Mendas (31. Mai 2020)

Olá, estou escrevendo de Portugal, estou pensando em comprar um GPS Sigma Rox 12, no site road.cc ou na dcrainaker falando muito bem sobre o produto quando encontro este fórum e parece que o Sigma Rox existem alguns problemas.

Você desaconselha a compra deste GPS? Você acha que é melhor escolher um Garmin 530 ou 830?

Desculpe pelos erros ortográficos, mas estou usando o Google Tradutor.

Agradeço sua ajuda, obrigado


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mendas (31. Mai 2020)

Guten Tag, ich schreibe aus Portugal, ich denke darüber nach, ein GPS Sigma Rox 12 zu kaufen, entweder auf der road.cc Website oder dcrainaker sprechen sehr gut über das Produkt, wenn ich dieses Forum finde und es scheint, dass das Sigma Rox ziemlich viele Probleme gibt.

Raten Sie vom Kauf dieses GPS ab? Halten Sie es für besser, sich für einen Garmin 520 oder 830 zu entscheiden?

Entschuldigen Sie die Rechtschreibfehler, aber ich verwende den Google Übersetzer.

Ich schätze Ihre Hilfe, danke


----------



## der_marv (31. Mai 2020)

Speichenputzer schrieb:


> Ich denke ein grosser Teil der hier anwesenden wünschen, wenn sie ehrlich sind, Sigma dahin wo der Pfeffer wächst.
> Oder den Rox 14!



Nein das tue ich nicht, ehrlich.
Ich nutze Sigma seit gut 25 Jahren und freue mich einen deutsche Firma schon so lange zu unterstützen. 

Ja man könnte mir nun Einseitigkeit oder Ignoranz anderer Hersteller unterstellen aber ich mochte die Produkte bisher. 

Jetzt hatte ich mich entschieden so "viel" Geld für einen "Tacho" auszugeben und da erwartet man halt auch dass es funzt. 
Ich bin ja bisher noch gut dran, wenige reboots nach dem Start, das war es eigentlich. 

Nun habe ich Zeit für häufigeres Biken gefunden und freue mich wenn ich von einer Tour zurück komme und mir die Daten anschauen kann.
Und da die Cloud eh schon so viele hier ärgert, kommt so ein, vermutlich vermeidbarer, Zertifikatsfehler nicht gut.

Wer weiß was durch die Fusion mit VDO da alles umstrukturiert wird/wurde. 

Genug geschrieben. 
Hoffe es wird an den Fehlern weiter gearbeitet und wir erhalten bald ein zufriedenstellendes System und werden nicht von einem ROX13 vor vollendete Tatsachen gestellt.


----------



## apfelpuree (31. Mai 2020)

Mendas schrieb:


> Raten Sie vom Kauf dieses GPS ab? Halten Sie es für besser, sich für einen Garmin 520 oder 830 zu entscheiden?



Não, eu não desaconselho isso. O ROX 12 é um dispositivo bom e intuitivo, e após alguns problemas iniciais e actualizações de firmware/cartão, funciona de forma fiável. O que não funciona bem são as aplicações para iOS e macOS, respectivamente. Não funcionam como se esperava das aplicações iOS/macOS, mas são alguns softwares mal portados. O que também não funciona bem é a sincronização das nuvens. 

O dispositivo em si é bom. Existe sempre um potencial de melhoria, mas isto também afecta todos os outros dispositivos

Traduzido com a versão gratuita do tradutor - www.DeepL.com/Translator


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. Juni 2020)

der_marv schrieb:


> ...und freue mich wenn ich von einer Tour zurück komme und mir die Daten anschauen kann.
> 
> ...Hoffe es wird an den Fehlern weiter gearbeitet....



Wenn Du Dir die Tourdaten von heute anschauen willst musst Du auf die kommende Woche hoffen, außer Du hängst ihn jedes Mal an den Rechner.

NEIN, sie sollen nicht an den Fehlern weiterarbeiten, davon gibt es schon genug 
Sie sollten weiter an den Lösungen arbeiten


----------



## marioline (1. Juni 2020)

Ich bin mit dem Rox 12 zufrieden... bis jetzt... und würde ihn wieder kaufen?


----------



## Bergjung (1. Juni 2020)

Bei mir heute mal neben erneutem Total-Ausfall des Leistungmessung nach 40km ein neues Problem beim Rox 12. ich bin mit meiner Frau gefahren und wir haben einige Pausen gemacht. Davon hat der ROX nichts gemerkt. AutoPause hat also nicht funktioniert. Am Ende stand die Fahrzeit bei 4h 17min. Das war identisch mit der Zeit die wir unterwegs waren.
Meine parallel mitlaufende Garmin Vivoactive 3 hat die korrekte Fahrzeit von 3h 21 min gemessen. 
Diese hat auch noch nie irgendeinen Sensor nicht gefunden oder während der Fahrt verloren. 
Leider kann die Vivoactive keine Powermeter-Daten anzeigen. Ansonsten perfekt.


----------



## Bergjung (1. Juni 2020)

Da der ROX 11 bei mir 2 Jahre  fehlerfrei lief würde ich einem ROX 13 oder ROX 14 noch eine Chance geben. 
Wenn er denn noch rauskommt bevor ich aus Verzweiflung auf Garmin 1030 oder ähnlichem umgestiegen bin.


----------



## marioline (1. Juni 2020)

Mir ist der Garmin 1030..gar nicht gelegen.. andauernd Neuberechnung.. 
Dann an Einmündungen vorbei gefahren.. Weil er so langsam aktualisiert hat.


----------



## Bergjung (1. Juni 2020)

Ja, was Navigation angeht bin ich mit dem ROX 12 auch sehr zufrieden. Das läuft gut mittlerweile. Aber was hilft es, wenn viele Basics nicht funktionieren. Da verzeihe ich lieber mal einen Ungenauigkeit bei der Navigation.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marioline (1. Juni 2020)

Bergjung schrieb:


> Aber was hilft es, wenn viele Basics nicht funktionieren



Ja klar.. wie gesagt bei mir funktioniert das Ding bis jetzt.... 
Deswegen kann ich nichts negatives Schreiben


----------



## HaiRaider66 (2. Juni 2020)

Glücklicherweise habe ich noch den ROX11, der läuft bei mir wichtigen Touren in der Tasche einfach mit, falls ich das Navi vom 12er brauche, ansonsten reicht der ja auch.


----------



## Hans1959 (3. Juni 2020)

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Gerät,funktioniert seit langem schon einwandfrei.Daten waren bisher auch immer da,sowohl im Data Center wie in der App.Auch am Wochenende wo das Problem mit dem Sicherheitszertifikat auftrat,Konnten wir den Rox 11 meiner Frau mit der App syncronisieren.Wir haben mittlerweile 3 Rox 12 in der Familie und sind zufrieden.Und noch eins wollte ich bemerken,der Edge 1030 ist bei weitem nicht das Wundergerät wie teilweise beschrieben wird.


----------



## bravasx (3. Juni 2020)

Also bis auf dem Reboot manchmal nach Neustart und ab und an Sensorenverlust tut es meiner auch problemlos. Aber in letzter Zeit hat er die Sensoren immer behalten, egal ob er eine Pause eingelegt hat. 

Doof ist nur manchmal, dass sich der Duo2 Sensor trotz Kabelbinder und unterlegten Gummi sich wegdreht und somit den Kurbelmagnet dann nicht erkennt. Da muss ich nochmal schauen wie ich das besser mache.


----------



## Hans1959 (3. Juni 2020)

bravasx schrieb:


> Also bis auf dem Reboot manchmal nach Neustart und ab und an Sensorenverlust tut es meiner auch problemlos. Aber in letzter Zeit hat er die Sensoren immer behalten, egal ob er eine Pause eingelegt hat.
> 
> Doof ist nur manchmal, dass sich der Duo2 Sensor trotz Kabelbinder und unterlegten Gummi sich wegdreht und somit den Kurbelmagnet dann nicht erkennt. Da muss ich nochmal schauen wie ich das besser mache.


Speichenmagnet muß ich auch mal was anderes besorgen,am MTB ist mir das Ding gelöst und ist weggerutscht,hält nicht so gut


----------



## a-x-e-l (3. Juni 2020)

Hans1959 schrieb:


> Speichenmagnet muß ich auch mal was anderes besorgen,am MTB ist mir das Ding gelöst und ist weggerutscht,hält nicht so gut



Hi Hans, wenn das einer zum Schrauben ist, dann hilft es, wenn du außen an der Speiche neben dem Magnet zur Felgenseite hin etwas Isolierband um die Speiche wickelst.  Dann kann der Magnet nicht weiter nach aussen rutschen. Wenn sich der Magnet auf der Stelle verdreht, dann klemm ihn auch auf eine Lage Isolierband. Da gräbt sich die Schraube etwas ein, quasi Formschluss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaiRaider66 (3. Juni 2020)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit, eine Aktivität fortzusetzen? Den Rox11 konnte man ausschalten und anschließend die laufende Aufzeichnung fortsetzen. Der 12 gibt dann vorm Ausschalten eine Warnung, dass gespeichert werden muss, sonst ginge die Aufzeichnung verloren. Ich würde nur gerne z.B. Hin- und Rückweg mit 8 h Pause als eine Aufzeichnung haben.


----------



## Bike_N_D (4. Juni 2020)

HaiRaider66 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit, eine Aktivität fortzusetzen?


Nach Ende der ersten Aufzeichnung einfach auf stop drücken, dann den Rox12 mit der ein-aus Taste in den stand-by Modus schalten. Nach der Arbeit/Pause einfach den Rox12 "aufwecken" und auf Start die Aufnahme wieder starten. Im stand-by verbraucht der Rox12 fast nix an Akku. Mach das in meiner Nachtschichtwoche immer so.
schau mal hier auf dieser Seite. Unter dem Punkt: *How To Power Down When Riding Multi-day Rides*


----------



## HaiRaider66 (4. Juni 2020)

@Bike_N_D , danke, war mir wegen dem Stromverbrauch unsicher, hatte im konkreten Fall keine Powerbank dabei.


----------



## Stege75 (4. Juni 2020)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> weiß jemand von euch, wie viel ich beim Sigma Service für einen Akkuwechsel zahlen müsste? (so von/bis würde reichen)
> Mein Rox 12 ist zwar noch in der Garantie, jedoch wird der Akku nicht darunter fallen.
> In letzter Zeit habe ich immer wieder mal starken Kapazitätsverlust beim Akku, kaum von Netzteil abgezogen, schon wieder auf 99% runter, statt 100%.
> ...


Hast du schon eine Rückmeldung vom Support?


----------



## Bike_N_D (5. Juni 2020)

Stege75 schrieb:


> Hast du schon eine Rückmeldung vom Support?


Jup, aber keine Angaben bezüglich eines Preises. Ich soll meinen Rox12 zu Ihnen schicken und dann untersuchen Sie ihn. Wahrscheinlich werde ich dann noch mal eine Mail bekommen bezüglich der Kosten. 
Die Mail war übrigens sehr allgemein gefasst, also nicht wirklich auf das beschriebene Akku Problem hin.
Ich habe ihn noch nicht eingeschickt, ich lasse meinen Rox12 im Moment Akkutechnisch leer laufen, so richtig leer. Um ihn dann nochmals richtig zu "kalibrieren". Vielleicht klappt es ja, andernfalls kann ich ihn immer noch zu Sigma senden zur Analyse.


----------



## Resimilchkuh (5. Juni 2020)

Hatte so was mal bei meinem Rox 10, hat über Nacht im ausgeschaltetem Zustand Akkukappazität verloren.
Eingeschickt und nach 2 Tagen hatte ich einen neuen.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (5. Juni 2020)

Liebe Mountainbike-Freunde,

in den letzten Wochen haben wir weiter intensiv daran gearbeitet, die Geschwindigkeit und Stabilität bei der Übertragung von Daten in unserer SIGMA CLOUD zu verbessern. Die damit verbundenen Umstellungsarbeiten werden am Montag, den 08.06.2020 durchgeführt. In diesem Zeitraum steht die SIGMA CLOUD nicht zur Verfügung. 

Bitte beachtet auch Folgendes: Aufgrund von Sicherheitsvorkehrungen zum Coronavirus verfügen wir zurzeit über begrenztes Personal für den Kundenservice, weshalb eine Betreuung des MTB-News Forum nur eingeschränkt möglich ist. Bitte meldet euch daher per E-Mail an [email protected]. Zudem sind wir gewohnt von Montag bis Donnerstag von 8 bis 16 Uhr sowie am Freitag von 8 bis 14 Uhr unter Telefon 06321/9120-118 erreichbar. 

Vielen Dank für euer Verständnis,

euer Sigma Sport Support Team


----------



## Rennbootlenker (5. Juni 2020)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Jup, aber keine Angaben bezüglich eines Preises. Ich soll meinen Rox12 zu Ihnen schicken und dann untersuchen Sie ihn. Wahrscheinlich werde ich dann noch mal eine Mail bekommen bezüglich der Kosten.
> Die Mail war übrigens sehr allgemein gefasst, also nicht wirklich auf das beschriebene Akku Problem hin.




Hi, 
so ging es mir auch, mir ist ein teil der Halterung am ROX abgebrochen und ich hab gefragt ob die Garantie verloren geht wenn ich selber diese "Dogears" für Garmin Halterungen anbaue. Kam eine schlichte Nachricht das ich meine ROX einschicken soll mit Kaufbeleg und Fehlerbeschreibung. Hab noch 2-3 Tage gewartet und dann doch eingeschickt. Hinzu hat das Paket eine ganze woche gebraucht, gestern kam die Nachricht von DHL das ich ein Paket von Sigma bekomme und heute habe ich einen Tadellosen neuen ROX in der Hand.
Schade das mein "alter" ROX nichtmehr zurückkam, weil er echt klasse Funktioniert hat und keine Probleme machte. ABER ich will mich natürlich nicht beschweren und freue mich RIESIG das der Support wieder schnell reagiert hat und eine Lösung gefunden hat und freue mich umso mehr morgen wieder eine Runde mit dem "neuen" rox fahren zu dürfen. Mein alter wird sicherlich repariert wenn CORONA vorbei ist und findet seinen Einsatz woanders 

Danke @SIGMA-Support


----------



## Chris_MauT (7. Juni 2020)

Mendas schrieb:


> Guten Tag, ich schreibe aus Portugal, ich denke darüber nach, ein GPS Sigma Rox 12 zu kaufen, entweder auf der road.cc Website oder dcrainaker sprechen sehr gut über das Produkt, wenn ich dieses Forum finde und es scheint, dass das Sigma Rox ziemlich viele Probleme gibt.
> 
> Raten Sie vom Kauf dieses GPS ab? Halten Sie es für besser, sich für einen Garmin 520 oder 830 zu entscheiden?
> 
> ...



Hallo,

also ich fahre den Rox 12 seit rund einem Jahr und ich bin immer noch sehr zufrieden mit dem Gerät, er ist robust gebaut, einfach zu bedienen und läuft bei mir einwandfrei. Die Navigation finde ich echt gut, und hat eine schnelle Routenberechnung und ich möchte hier auch mal sagen, ich hatte noch nie einen Boot Loop oder sonst irgendwelche Probleme. Vielleicht hab ich Glück gehabt, habe aber auch einen Kumpel mit dem ich öfters on Tour bin und er hatte bisher auch nie ein größeres Problem mit dem Rox. Also ich kann Dir den Rox 12 weiterempfehlen, ich würde ihn wieder kaufen.


----------



## Chris_MauT (7. Juni 2020)

Mendas schrieb:


> Olá, estou escrevendo de Portugal, estou pensando em comprar um GPS Sigma Rox 12, no site road.cc ou na dcrainaker falando muito bem sobre o produto quando encontro este fórum e parece que o Sigma Rox existem alguns problemas.
> 
> Você desaconselha a compra deste GPS? Você acha que é melhor escolher um Garmin 530 ou 830?
> 
> ...





Olá,

 Ando na Rox 12 há cerca de um ano e continuo muito satisfeito com a máquina, é robusta, fácil de usar e funciona perfeitamente para mim. A navegação é realmente boa e tem um rápido cálculo de rota e eu gostaria de dizer aqui que nunca tive um loop de barco ou qualquer outro problema. Talvez eu tenha tido sorte, mas também tenho um amigo com quem estou frequentemente em digressão e ele nunca teve um grande problema com os Rox. Por isso, posso recomendar-lhe a Rox 12, eu comprá-la-ia de novo.

Traduzido com a versão gratuita do tradutor - www.DeepL.com/Translator


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apfelpuree (7. Juni 2020)

apfelpuree schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir:
> 
> 
> Anbindung an Fazua E-Motion und Möglichkeiten zum Auslesen von Trittfrequenz und Wattzahl
> ...



Nachricht vom Fazua-Support. Es soll die nächsten Tage ein Firmware-Update herauskommen, das Trittfrequenz und Wattzahl an den ROX 12, aber auch ein paar andere Geräte überträgt


----------



## der_marv (8. Juni 2020)

Alter Falter, 

da hat Sigma jetzt aber den Cloud-Turbo eingeschaltet. 
Meine Sigma Link App synct nun in wenigen Sekunden.
Bin mal auf die Rückmeldungen gespannt, wenn wieder etwas Dampf auf die Server kommt.

Danke @SIGMA-Support


----------



## der_marv (9. Juni 2020)

Also die Synchronisation ist nun tatsächlich schneller, leider noch nicht alles perfekt. 

@SIGMA-Support
Das Sigma Data Center versteht sich wieder nicht mit Komoot.
Vermute die Zertifikats-Geschichte von letzter Woche und die Anpassung von Montag schlägt nun auch auf diese Verbindung durch.

Das passiert wenn ich in einem frisch installiertem DC auch das Komoot-Konto verbinden möchte.
Es handelt sich um die Mac-Version.












Außerdem hätte ich gerne gewußt ob ich eine Aktivität vom ROX12 erneut in die Cloud laden kann ?
Gelingt mir zumindest nicht 
Vorletzten Samstag als ich meine Tour hochladen wollte, gab es ja die Zertifikatsprobleme.
Meine Tour wurde nur teilweise hochgeladen.
Also von den vier Tabs war nur der erste gefüllt, vielleicht noch der Letzte, das weiß ich nicht mehr.
Die Tabs 2 + 3 mit den Grafiken und der Karte waren komplett leer.

Das ist nur ein Beispiel.





Jetzt dachte ich, ich lösche die "defekte" Tour aus der Cloud und lassen den ROX12 nochmal synchronisieren, falsch gedacht.
Gelöscht ist halt gelöscht.

In Komoot ist die Tour drin, dahin hat der ROX12 diese nämlich korrekt übertragen.
Habe ich irgendeine Chance diese Tour wieder in die Sigma Cloud zu bekommen ?

Gruß


----------



## HaiRaider66 (9. Juni 2020)

Das Zertifikatsproblem am Mac liegt nicht bei Sigma, sondern bei Apple, die dem Signierer von komoot (signieren nämlich selbst) nicht traut, setze im ersten gezeigten Dialog, das Häkchen bei „... immer vertrauen.“ Dann hast Du auch kein Problem bei den nächsten Syncs.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (9. Juni 2020)

HaiRaider66 schrieb:


> Das Zertifikatsproblem am Mac liegt nicht bei Sigma, sondern bei Apple, die dem Signierer von komoot (signieren nämlich selbst) nicht traut, setze im ersten gezeigten Dialog, das Häkchen bei „... immer vertrauen.“ Dann hast Du auch kein Problem bei den nächsten Syncs.


Das ist aber nicht die Lösung des Problems, sondern komoot muss hier tätig werden. Solche Fehlermeldungen einfach zu akzeptieren ist wie sich selbst die Medaille umlegen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. Juni 2020)

Der ROX kennt den Weg 
Die Synchronisation übers iPad geht immer noch nicht tagesaktuell oder muss man da etwas beachten?


----------



## HaiRaider66 (9. Juni 2020)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht die Lösung des Problems, sondern komoot muss hier tätig werden. Solche Fehlermeldungen einfach zu akzeptieren ist wie sich selbst die Medaille umlegen.


Ja. Bedeutet im Umkehrschluss aber auch, das man Komoot nicht vertraut, das es mit den gespeicherten Daten korrekt umgeht, dann nützt auch kein externes Zertifikat. Konsequenz -> Von Komoot abmelden.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (9. Juni 2020)

Das ist nicht das was ich meine. Ich lege wert auf einen verschlüsselten austausch meiner Daten mit anderen Diensten. Für die normale Webseite klappt es bei komoot doch auch und diese sind durch einen anderen Trust signiert. Dann sollte es für einen API Zugang wohl auch machbar sein. Klar, Zertifikate kosten Geld, aber unverschlüsselte Verbindungen sind halt ein potentielles Loch.


----------



## HaiRaider66 (9. Juni 2020)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Das ist nicht das was ich meine. Ich lege wert auf einen verschlüsselten austausch meiner Daten mit anderen Diensten. Für die normale Webseite klappt es bei komoot doch auch und diese sind durch einen anderen Trust signiert. Dann sollte es für einen API Zugang wohl auch machbar sein. Klar, Zertifikate kosten Geld, aber unverschlüsselte Verbindungen sind halt ein potentielles Loch.


Wir sind etwas offTopic, aber der API Zugang ist imho verschlüsselt, nur das hierfür verwendete Zertifikat ist selbst signiert, das ist mir bei einer Berliner Firma aber lieber, wie ein zu billig eingekauftes Zertifikat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## repli (9. Juni 2020)

Hallo ROX User, glückliche und geplagte... 

Hab Akkusterben auf meinem ROX 12.0, hält 4-5h Ausfahrten und nicht länger. Ich würde gern den Akku tauschen, der Support hat mir erstmal geschrieben, der Tausch dort kostet 180EUR :-( Nu will ichs lieber selbst versuchen. Kennt jemand einen passenden Akku? Der hat 5 Kabel angebunden, nicht nur 2... (Type s. Bild: YE803562C 3.7V 2000mAh). Hat jemand Ideen zu Bezugsquellen oder alternativ verwendbaren Typen?). Danke!


----------



## Bergjung (9. Juni 2020)

apfelpuree schrieb:


> Nachricht vom Fazua-Support. Es soll die nächsten Tage ein Firmware-Update herauskommen, das Trittfrequenz und Wattzahl an den ROX 12, aber auch ein paar andere Geräte überträgt


Was genau überträgt denn Fazua dann? Nur die elektrisch unterstützen Watt oder die Summe aus Unterstützung und eigener Kraft?  Ist letzteres überhaupt technisch möglich?


----------



## der_marv (9. Juni 2020)

HaiRaider66 schrieb:


> Das Zertifikatsproblem am Mac liegt nicht bei Sigma, sondern bei Apple, die dem Signierer von komoot (signieren nämlich selbst) nicht traut, setze im ersten gezeigten Dialog, das Häkchen bei „... immer vertrauen.“ Dann hast Du auch kein Problem bei den nächsten Syncs.





Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht die Lösung des Problems, sondern komoot muss hier tätig werden. Solche Fehlermeldungen einfach zu akzeptieren ist wie sich selbst die Medaille umlegen.




Sorry und danke für die schnellen Antworten, habe den Haken aus Frust wegen meiner "korrupten" Tour einfach übersehen.
Bin auf dem MacBook auch ganz frisch auf macOS Catalina unterwegs, da wurden einige Sicherheitshebel strammer gestellt, vielleicht deswegen die Meldung.

Habe aber eben das DC nochmal gestartet und siehe da, es erscheint keine Fehlermeldung, stattdessen der Code für Komoot und die Verbindung kann eingerichtet werden.
Ob ich den Haken vorhin doch noch gedrückt habe, kann ich gar nicht mehr sagen.
Also entweder ja oder Catalina hat es nun doch akzeptiert oder Sigma hat noch schnell mit Komoot telefoniert ;-)


----------



## der_marv (9. Juni 2020)

repli schrieb:


> Hallo ROX User, glückliche und geplagte...
> 
> Hab Akkusterben auf meinem ROX 12.0, hält 4-5h Ausfahrten und nicht länger. Ich würde gern den Akku tauschen, der Support hat mir erstmal geschrieben, der Tausch dort kostet 180EUR :-( Nu will ichs lieber selbst versuchen. Kennt jemand einen passenden Akku? Der hat 5 Kabel angebunden, nicht nur 2... (Type s. Bild: YE803562C 3.7V 2000mAh). Hat jemand Ideen zu Bezugsquellen oder alternativ verwendbaren Typen?). Danke!




Puuh, letztens schrieb ich noch "deutschen Hersteller unterstützen" aber über die Hälfte des Neupreises für einen "stupiden" neuen Akku ist schon sehr stramm :-(
Für ein neues Display oder Gehäuse wäre es noch irgendwie OK.

Hatte letztens mal für den Fall der Fälle aber auch schon geschaut und nur das gefunden um das Gerät nicht öffnen zu müssen.
*https://fccid.io/M5LROX-12-0/Internal-Photos/Sigma-ROX-12-Internal-Pictures-V2-3689753*
Scheinbar hat *https://haltian.com* den ROX12 für Sigma konzipiert.

Jetzt müsste man noch den Produzenten finden.
Vielleicht lässt sich solch ein Akku über AliExpress oder ähnliche chinesische Seiten auftreiben.

*Nachtrag 1: *
Jetzt musst Du nur noch das mit den Kabeln klären 
Hier findet sich doch bestimmt ein Elektro-Ing.

https://eckstein-shop.de/LiPo-Akku-...MI-pScg9P16QIVx6gYCh1ntQJWEAQYASABEgLgSPD_BwE

https://www.akku-king.net/akku-king...MI-pScg9P16QIVx6gYCh1ntQJWEAQYBSABEgLX5vD_BwE


*Nachtrag 2: *
Mein Ehrgeiz wurde geweckt 
Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere .... YE803562C.
YE = vermutlich Hersteller
80356 = vermutlich Größe in mm = 80 x 35 x 6 (vielleicht kannst Du mal deinen Akku nachmessen)
2C = vermutlich die Lade/Entladerate

Hier können wir bestimmt eine Großbestellung ordern ?
https://www.lithium-polymer-akkus.de/support/ 


Gruß


----------



## Hackerwilli (10. Juni 2020)

repli schrieb:


> Hallo ROX User, glückliche und geplagte...
> 
> Hab Akkusterben auf meinem ROX 12.0, hält 4-5h Ausfahrten und nicht länger. Ich würde gern den Akku tauschen, der Support hat mir erstmal geschrieben, der Tausch dort kostet 180EUR :-( Nu will ichs lieber selbst versuchen. Kennt jemand einen passenden Akku? Der hat 5 Kabel angebunden, nicht nur 2... (Type s. Bild: YE803562C 3.7V 2000mAh). Hat jemand Ideen zu Bezugsquellen oder alternativ verwendbaren Typen?). Danke!


----------



## Hackerwilli (10. Juni 2020)

Wenn der Tausch wirklich 180 € kosten soll ist das eine Frechheit. Dann ärgert es mich dass ich mir den Rox vor einem halben Jahr gekauft habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. Juni 2020)

Da wird kein Akku getauscht, es handelt sich um einen Gerätetausch.


----------



## der_marv (10. Juni 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Da wird kein Akku getauscht, es handelt sich um einen Gerätetausch.



Das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht. 
Wie gesagt, sehe ich aber nur ein wenn es um einen richtigen Defekt geht und nicht als Pauschale bei einem Akkutausch. 
Da hätte man differenzieren müssen. 
Kann man ja sonst keinem erklären.


----------



## HaiRaider66 (10. Juni 2020)

Zu den 5 Anschlüssen am Akku, würde ich vermuten, das es sich einmal um einen normalen +/- Anschluss handelt, die anderen sind Anschlüsse für Temperatursensoren, damit ggfs. der Ladestrom heruntergeregelt wird. Meistens ist der Sensor angeklebt. Bei der Wiedermontage ggfs. Wärmeleitpaste verwenden.


----------



## ShawnHast (10. Juni 2020)

.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. Juni 2020)

der_marv schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht.
> Wie gesagt, sehe ich aber nur ein wenn es um einen richtigen Defekt geht und nicht als Pauschale bei einem Akkutausch.
> Da hätte man differenzieren müssen.
> Kann man ja sonst keinem erklären.


Im Kompaktkamerabereich gibt es das schon lange. Egal ob das Blitzbirnchen oder der Verschluss defekt ist, es gibt nur 1 Reparaturpauschale. Diese liegt kaum unter dem Neupreis. 
Ein Öffnen, Zerlegen, austauschen usw ist durch die hohen Stundensätze wohl nicht rentabel. Willkommen in der Wegwerfgesellschaft. 
Ist mir auch unklar warum der Akku nicht durch den Endkunden gewechselt werden soll/kann.


----------



## a-x-e-l (10. Juni 2020)

Die Tauschpauschale ist enttäuschend hoch. Einige (viele) Seiten weiter zurück habe ich eine Lösung beschrieben zur Laufzeitverlängerung. Das wäre mein Workaround, um die Kosten für den Tausch zu sparen.
Kommt auf unter 20 EUR.


----------



## apfelpuree (10. Juni 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Einige (viele) Seiten weiter zurück habe ich eine Lösung beschrieben zur Laufzeitverlängerung. Das wäre mein Workaround, um die Kosten für den Tausch zu sparen..



Was ist denn dein Workaround?


----------



## a-x-e-l (10. Juni 2020)

apfelpuree schrieb:


> Was ist denn dein Workaround?








						Sigma GPS Rox 12.0 Sport
					

Danke a-×-e-l. Dann lasse ich ihn mal ganz leer werden. Hatte hier im Forum nichts Genaues gefunden. Dann nehme ich mal den Suchbegriff. Habe mir auch schon einen 90° Winkelstecker für eine Powerbank bestellt. Wenn deine Konstruktion fertig ist kann du bitte mal Bilder Posten.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## apfelpuree (10. Juni 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Sigma GPS Rox 12.0 Sport
> 
> 
> Danke a-×-e-l. Dann lasse ich ihn mal ganz leer werden. Hatte hier im Forum nichts Genaues gefunden. Dann nehme ich mal den Suchbegriff. Habe mir auch schon einen 90° Winkelstecker für eine Powerbank bestellt. Wenn deine Konstruktion fertig ist kann du bitte mal Bilder Posten.
> ...


Diesen Kalibrierungsversuch hatte ich schon mal unternommen, hatte aber nichts gebracht. Bei mir reicht der ROX für etwa 5 h, dann ist er leer, das war aber eigentlich schon von Anfang an so. Es war für mich insoweit kein großes Problem, denn meine Touren sind meist eh nicht länger. Aber von 10 h, die teilweise zu lesen sind, bin ich weit entfernt.

Ansonsten bin ich (mittlerweile) mit dem ROX eigentlich zufrieden


----------



## Bike_N_D (10. Juni 2020)

Hab meinen Rox 12 heute zu Sigma zum Service gesendet. 
Ich konnte gestern quasi zusehen, wie mein Akku ohne eine Aktivität, selbst im Stand-by, gegen 0 wanderte. Ich hatte ihn komplett leer laufen lassen, ihn dann mit dem beiliegendem Netzteil geladen und nachdem es grün leuchtete noch mehrere Stunden laden lassen (wie halt hier schon mehrfach beschrieben und empfohlen). 
Vom Netzteil getrennt blieb er erst mal bei 100%, doch nach 30 Minuten im Stand-by (keine Aktivität laufend, Bildschirm abgeschalten, quasi ausgeschalten ohne ausschalten ) war der Akkustand schon bei 98%.
Hatte ihn dann im Stand-by belassen und heute Morgen dann 11h nach dem kompletten Aufladen war er bei 44%!!! 
Kurz vorm verpacken lag der Akku bei 14%  (wohlbemerkt, ohne eine Aufzeichnung), hab ihn ausgeschaltet und abgeschickt.
Sowas hatte ich noch nie. Sonst konnte ich ihn ne ganze Woche im Stand-by belassen wenn ich zur Arbeit und wieder heim bin.
Mal sehn was der Sigma Service sagt, schließlich ist mein Rox 12 grade mal 15 Monate alt.
Ich mag das Gerät wirklich, doch so ist er nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rallarros (10. Juni 2020)

Am *15. März* hatte ich mich von Euch nach meinem 2000 Kilometer langen Test mit dem Rox 12.0 verabschiedet.

In meinem Land hatten wir nach diesem Datum auch 2 Monate Ausgangssperre bzw. Hausarrest,
und durften nur pro Tag eine Stunde lang mit einem Passierschein in einem Radius von 1. Kilometer rumtrödeln.
Deutschland ist für uns immer noch seit diesem Datum gesperrt.

So hatte ich in meinem Garten auch versucht den Akku ohne Zieleingabe von selbst kalibrieren zu lassen.

Das Ergebnis ist wunderhübsch. In 06:36 Stunden spazierte der Rox 12.0 exakt 24 Kilometer mit einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 3,6 kmh rund um meinen Blumentopf auch wie Kapser durch die Wände.
Mein Garmin Zümo zeigt dagegen in einem gleichen Versuch nur einen einzigen Punkt, da wo ich wohne.

Seit dem 15. März habe ich hier mit Akribie weiter alles gelesen.
Frohe Meldungen waren doch äußerst selten.

Seit dem 22. XII. 2019 bin ich doch über 5000 Kilometer gefahren, darunter nur 2000 mit dem Rox 12.0


----------



## repli (10. Juni 2020)

der_marv schrieb:


> Puuh, letztens schrieb ich noch "deutschen Hersteller unterstützen" aber über die Hälfte des Neupreises für einen "stupiden" neuen Akku ist schon sehr stramm :-(
> Für ein neues Display oder Gehäuse wäre es noch irgendwie OK.
> 
> Hatte letztens mal für den Fall der Fälle aber auch schon geschaut und nur das gefunden um das Gerät nicht öffnen zu müssen.
> ...


Haha, dann kanns ja los gehen hier mit dem Reverse Engineering. Also, E-Technik und Löten kann ich, Akku neu einlöten also kein Thema. Schwierigkeit ist, dass der ROX12 Akku offenbar 5 Kabel hat. Ich kenne meist 3: +/-/Temperatursensor (NTC). Könnte aber sein, dass hier 2x + und 2x - als Kabel raus gezogen wurde. Vlt. zur Versorgung Display und PCB (oder 2 andere Verbraucher) separat über jeweils ein Polpaar. Akku ist nur 1S, also kanns auch nur die 3.7V Spannung abzugreifen geben, da machen mehr Kabel wenig Sinn. Also wäre es doch am besten den Orig. Akku mit den 5 raus gezogenen Kabeln zu finden.

Nomenklatur vs. Abmessungen: Ja, erste 2 Buchstaben könnten Hersteller sein, finde dazu aber nichts im Web. Manche codieren offensichtlich auch die Akkutype, also LP = Lithium Polymer. Da macht YE aber keinen richtigen Sinn. Abmessungen kommen hin, das Gehäuse als Referenz ist 50mm breit. 803562C könnte also 80x35x6.2mm sein. Oder es ist hinten wirklich 2C Max. Entladerate gemeint, allerdings gibts bei AliExpress auch eine Type 803562 ohne "C", leider auch ohne 5 Kabel heraus geführt sondern nur 2... :-(

Let's do some scouting: Wer findet einen passenden Akku? 
Anfrage an lpa ist raus - wir müssen das mit den 5 Kabeln noch eindeutig klären, wer hat da Hinweise?


----------



## Bike_N_D (10. Juni 2020)

repli schrieb:


> Let's do some scouting: Wer findet einen passenden Akku?


Hast du möglicherweise noch mehr Foto's von deinem Akku? Oder gar von den Kabeln, wo sie beim Akku heraus kommen und wo sie hin gehen? 
Vielleicht ist es ja so wie du schon vermutest, 2x Plus, 2x Minus und 1x Temp.
Hab auch schon etwas nach Akku's geschaut, leider passen eventuelle Kandidaten nicht ins Gehäuse, die sind meist etwas breiter als 34-35mm.


----------



## repli (10. Juni 2020)

HaiRaider66 schrieb:


> Zu den 5 Anschlüssen am Akku, würde ich vermuten, das es sich einmal um einen normalen +/- Anschluss handelt, die anderen sind Anschlüsse für Temperatursensoren, damit ggfs. der Ladestrom heruntergeregelt wird. Meistens ist der Sensor angeklebt. Bei der Wiedermontage ggfs. Wärmeleitpaste verwenden.



Jo könnte sein, aber vlt. ist es dann 1 Sensor und ein weiterer Anschluss (da hängt ein kleiner twisted pair rt/sw Molex dran, s. Bild im letzten Post...)


----------



## repli (10. Juni 2020)

do isses, von FCC webpage...


----------



## repli (10. Juni 2020)

besser:


----------



## repli (10. Juni 2020)

Akku ist eingeklebt oder fest eingedrückt, wollte ihn ohne Ersatz nicht losreißen. Bei genauerem Hinsehen: Vlt. hat er doch nur ein (gelbes) T-Sensorkabel (im 3pin Molex), und das zusätzliche twisted pair verbindet evtl. eine Antenne hinter dem Akku / im Gehäusedeckel per Molex-Stecker mit dem PCB (roter Kreis 2pin Molex). Was meint Ihr? Wer mag seinen mal raus reißen? ;-)


----------



## ShawnHast (10. Juni 2020)

.


----------



## ShawnHast (10. Juni 2020)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## repli (10. Juni 2020)

Möglich - Du zuerst


----------



## repli (10. Juni 2020)

Hier ein Fund, könnte passen. NTC T Sensorwiderstand vom alten rauspulen und wieder am neuen festmachen...








						5.39US $ 40% OFF|1 stücke 3,7 V, 1950mAH 803562 polymer lithium ion/Li Ion batterie für modell flugzeug, GPS, mp3, mp4, handy, lautsprecher, bluetooth|Digitale Batterien|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com


----------



## repli (10. Juni 2020)

Vlt. sollten wir mal Sigma zeigen, wie Service geht - und einen 20er Pack dieses Akkus kaufen und dann den "Akku Refresh Fix" als Umbau inkl. aller Lötarbeiten zum fairen Preis anbieten. Much better als für einen Akkutausch 180EUR zu zahlen... naja, ist halt Nötigung zum Neukauf nach 2 Jahren. Aber dagegen können wir ja mal etwas im Eigenbau versuchen!


----------



## Speichenputzer (10. Juni 2020)

Rallarros schrieb:


> Am *15. März* hatte ich mich von Euch nach meinem 2000 Kilometer langen Test mit dem Rox 12.0 verabschiedet.
> 
> In meinem Land hatten wir nach diesem Datum auch 2 Monate Ausgangssperre bzw. Hausarrest,
> und durften nur pro Tag eine Stunde lang mit einem Passierschein in einem Radius von 1. Kilometer rumtrödeln.
> ...


Er ist wieder da!


----------



## repli (10. Juni 2020)

let's get cheapo... https://www.alibaba.com/product-det...pm=a2700.7724857.normalList.61.15655dbfA9XXVz


----------



## repli (10. Juni 2020)

Ich ordere mal 2 hiervon, da wird dremeln einiger Rippen im Gehäuse dazu gehören ;-)
Akku ist 7mm breiter, das könnte aber passend gemacht werden. Dafür 30% mehr Kapazität...









						EREMIT 3.7V 2500mAh 104050
					

EREMIT 3.7V LiPo Akkus mit allen Steckern, die heutzutage ein Standart privat wie auch in der Industrie sind. Dicken 3mm - 12mm




					www.eremit.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_N_D (10. Juni 2020)

repli schrieb:


> da wird dremeln einiger Rippen im Gehäuse dazu gehören


denkst du das reicht beim Gehäuse zu dremeln? Es sieht für mich so aus, als ob die obere Leiterplatte eine Aussparung für den Akku hat (siehe das eine Bild von dir 3689753-0.png , linkes Teil, das mit grün) oder ist diese Lücke größer?


----------



## repli (10. Juni 2020)

Ja klar, nur wenn ich einen 42mm breiten Akku statt 35mm unterbringen möchte, muss was weg. Denke nur, dass es dort wahrsch Antennen oder sogar Schaltung in Multilayer Platine und/oder Bestückung am Rand gibt, so dass man den nicht einfach dremeln sollte. Muss ich mal genau ansehen...


----------



## Bike_N_D (11. Juni 2020)

Mich würde dieses "Projekt" auf jeden Fall interessieren. Vielleicht kannst du die Platinenaussparung ausmessen? Vielleicht ist sie ja schon etwas größer. Auf den Bildern sieht es für mich auch so aus, als wenn der Akku zu den Rändern hin dünner wird, ist das so?


----------



## repli (11. Juni 2020)

Ja, pouch cell halt, wie eingeschweißt zw. 2 Folien. Ist aber nicht viel. Ein 803663 Akku (8mmx36mmx63mm) würde noch passen. Mehr eher nicht. Finde ich aber nicht. Ideen?


----------



## Bike_N_D (11. Juni 2020)

Der hier wäre wohl schon zu groß oder?


----------



## Bike_N_D (11. Juni 2020)

Sry, hab die Maße falsch interpretiert, dachte 80 wäre die Länge des Akku und 6.3mm Dicke.


----------



## repli (11. Juni 2020)

Nomenklatur: 80 für 8mm Dicke müsste passen, s. Bilder im Verhältnis zu Gehäusegröße


----------



## repli (11. Juni 2020)

hier gäbe es einen 8.5mm dicken... https://www.lithium-polymer-akkus.de/2000mah-bis-3000mah-lithium-polymer-akkus/


----------



## Basstler_Bln (11. Juni 2020)

repli schrieb:


> Akku ist eingeklebt oder fest eingedrückt, wollte ihn ohne Ersatz nicht losreißen. Bei genauerem Hinsehen: Vlt. hat er doch nur ein (gelbes) T-Sensorkabel (im 3pin Molex), und das zusätzliche twisted pair verbindet evtl. eine Antenne hinter dem Akku / im Gehäusedeckel per Molex-Stecker mit dem PCB (roter Kreis 2pin Molex). Was meint Ihr? Wer mag seinen mal raus reißen? ;-)



Ich auch :
Also rt/sw/ge ist der Akku; rt/sw Spannung (+,-) und gelb wird der Temp-Sensor sein (gegen sw, - ).
Das rt/sw verdrillte geht mit ziemlicher Sicherheit an die Piezo Quäcke im Halterungsflansch. Das Ding lässt sich beim Begutachten der Unterseite, durch die Löcher erkennen (Messing Optik).
Messtechnisch ein kleiner Kondensator; falls das Multimeter die Kapazitätsmessung beherrscht, könnte dabei im Piezo was zu hören sein ....


----------



## Bike_N_D (11. Juni 2020)

repli schrieb:


> hier gäbe es einen 8.5mm dicken...


ich habe den hier auf der Seite von dir gefunden... 

LP6138642500mAh64 x 38 x 6.13.7V
Der wäre doch etwas oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## repli (11. Juni 2020)

Kapa wäre klasse - die Leiterplatte hat aber leider die Knöpfe und auch Leiterbahnen seitlich, da können wir nix dremeln. Hab aber in China jetzt die für uns passende Größe gefunden und mal 10 Stk geordert . Somit sind 64mm zu lang und 38 viel zu breit. Und mit 6.1 ist Tiefe verschenkt... es sei denn Du rechnest Dir ne Chance aus, den Akku dann gar nicht mehr halbseitig in die Platine versenken zu müssen, dürfte mit 6mm aber nicht gehen, fürchte ich :-(


----------



## repli (11. Juni 2020)

10 Stk. dieser Größe geordert: 2000mAh, max 8.2x35.5x62.5 . Dauert nun leider 2w per Express (ist recht teuer!) bis die hier sind. Dann gehts weiter mit dem DIY Akku-Refresh des ROX 12.0!

Der bestellte hat allerdings nur 2 normale Polanschlüsse und wired ends (ohne Stecker). Ich muss dann mal sehen, ob der NTC aus dem alten Akku rüber zu portieren ist und halt die Kabel aneinander löten und den "alten" JST 3-pin Stecker behalten. Wenn ich das umbaue, werde ich aber mal die Größen des Molex Steckers ausmessen (vermute es ist ein 1.25mm Pin-Raster, gibts hier Experten die das von den Fotos erkennen können?) und dann Daten an den Akkuhersteller geben. Der wäre ggf auch in der Lage, einen einbaufertigen Drop-In Akku anzubieten, mit Stecker und NTC Temperatursensor dran. Den Widerstand des NTC müsste ich auch noch ausmessen, wenn niemand von Euch einen Wert hat... schaue auch nochmal bei FCC nach, aber sowas steht da m.E. nicht, da nicht für Zulassung relevant...


----------



## repli (11. Juni 2020)

Liebe ROX12 Freunde, es sieht aus als lässt uns China nicht im Regen stehen: Chancen sind 80/20, dass ich eine Quelle für einbaufertige drop-in Ersatzakkus aufgetan habe, inklusive Kabel und passendem Stecker dran. Einfach Gerät aufschrauben und Akku wechseln wird dann endlich kein unbezahlbarer Traum mehr sein sondern Realität! Dann ist hofftl. Ende mit dem ewigen Leiden, dass Euer ROX nach 2 Jahren pünktlich zum Ende der Garantiezeit nur noch 4h Touren erlaubt so wie bei mir. HAPPY! 

Ein hoch auf SIGMA, dass Ihr das meiner Meinung nach beste Map Navi auf dem Markt habt, immer noch und trotz aller GARMIN Versuche mit 530/830/1030. KEIN Hoch auf SIGMA, dass Ihr uns nach 2 Jahren in einen teuren Neukauf drängen wollt (sogar ohne ein Nachfolgegerät am Start zu haben, denn dann könnte man ja in unserer heutigen schnelllebigen Konsumgesellschaft drüber reden) und keinen fair eingepreisten Akkutausch anbietet, obwohl diesere augenscheinlich so einfach ist. Deshalb ein weiteres HOCH auch SIGMA, dass der Akku leicht wechselbar, alles gesteckt gebaut ist und nicht wie 'ÄPPEL' & CO alles verklebt und teils nicht zerstörungsfrei ersetzbare Akkus! Wenn mein Proto-Test funktioniert, wird hier wohl ein Aftermarket Geschäft entstehen, dass dann nicht SIGMA macht, sondern jemand anderes. Schade...


----------



## repli (11. Juni 2020)

Wer kann diese Connectoren identifizieren?


----------



## repli (11. Juni 2020)




----------



## der_marv (11. Juni 2020)

repli schrieb:


> Liebe ROX12 Freunde, es sieht aus als lässt uns China nicht im Regen stehen: Chancen sind 80/20, dass ich eine Quelle für einbaufertige drop-in Ersatzakkus aufgetan habe, inklusive Kabel und passendem Stecker dran. Einfach Gerät aufschrauben und Akku wechseln wird dann endlich kein unbezahlbarer Traum mehr sein sondern Realität! Dann ist hofftl. Ende mit dem ewigen Leiden, dass Euer ROX nach 2 Jahren pünktlich zum Ende der Garantiezeit nur noch 4h Touren erlaubt so wie bei mir. HAPPY!
> 
> Ein hoch auf SIGMA, dass Ihr das meiner Meinung nach beste Map Navi auf dem Markt habt, immer noch und trotz aller GARMIN Versuche mit 530/830/1030. KEIN Hoch auf SIGMA, dass Ihr uns nach 2 Jahren in einen teuren Neukauf drängen wollt (sogar ohne ein Nachfolgegerät am Start zu haben, denn dann könnte man ja in unserer heutigen schnelllebigen Konsumgesellschaft drüber reden) und keinen Akkutausch anbietet, obwohl diesere augenscheinlich so einfach ist. Deshalb ein weiteres HOCH auch SIGMA, dass der Akku leicht wechselbar, alles gesteckt gebaut ist und nicht wie ÄPPEL & CO alles verklebt und teils nicht zerstörungsfrei ersetzbare Akkus!Wenn mein Proto-Test funktioniert, wird hier wohl ein Aftermarket Geschäft entstehen, dass dann nicht SIGMA macht, sondern jemand anderes. Schade...



Richtig gut. 
Habe mir schon gedacht, dass entweder jemand da etwas bastelt oder China uns unterstützt. 
Für Sigma ist in dem Fall die "blöde" Globalisierung, das Internet und interessierte Nutzer ein Nachteil. 

Kann auf der einen Seite zwar eine vereinfachte Pauschale für alles nachvollziehen, andererseits ist es der Wahnsinn ein gutes Gerät "Ja Sigma, wir mögen den ROX ;-)" zu entsorgen oder für viel Geld auszutauschen nur weil die Energieversorgung schlapp macht. 

@SIGMA-Support 
Bitte das Akku-Thema hier jetzt nicht missverstehen, soll kein hate sein, zumindest nicht von meiner Seite aus. 
Und einige hier haben bereits erlebt, dass ihr auch schnell und kulant helfen könnt. 
Wir haben auch keine Einsicht in Eure Preiskallkulation aber die 180€ schießen deutlich den Vogel ab. 

Gruß


----------



## der_marv (11. Juni 2020)

repli schrieb:


> Wer kann diese Connectoren identifizieren?Anhang anzeigen 1062878



Der Chinamann der unsere Akkus liefert bestimmt ;-)


----------



## repli (11. Juni 2020)




----------



## repli (11. Juni 2020)

der_marv schrieb:


> Der Chinamann der unsere Akkus liefert bestimmt ;-)



Scheint nicht so einfach, offenbar kein weit verbreiteter Std...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## repli (11. Juni 2020)

Könnte es der sein? https://www.molex.com/molex/products/family/picoezmate?parentKey=wire_to_board_connectors


----------



## repli (11. Juni 2020)

der SLIM, denke ich...


----------



## repli (11. Juni 2020)

nachgemessen, es ist die Standard Version. Höhe 1.5mm


----------



## repli (11. Juni 2020)

https://www.mouser.de/pdfdocs/MolexPicoEZmateWiretoBoardConnectorsDatasheet.pdf


----------



## repli (11. Juni 2020)

Die werden von oben eingesteckt und dann selbstverriegelnd mit den 2 seitlichen Federn / Klämmerchen. Ich Sepp hab sie natürlich mit Pull nach hinten raus gezogen, auch fester als sie nicht wollten. Deshalb Cage von der Platine gerissen :-( Musste die Kabel nun direkt anlöten, wat solls... Für Euch möchte ich aber dennoch die Plug&Play Lösung zuende untersuchen - nicht jeder lötet gern...


----------



## der_marv (11. Juni 2020)

repli schrieb:


> Die werden von oben eingesteckt und dann selbstverriegelnd mit den 2 seitlichen Federn / Klämmerchen. Ich Sepp hab sie natürlich mit Pull nach hinten raus gezogen, auch fester als sie nicht wollten. Deshalb Cage von der Platine gerissen :-( Musste die Kabel nun direkt anlöten, wat solls... Für Euch möchte ich aber dennoch die Plug&Play Lösung zuende untersuchen - nicht jeder lötet gern...Anhang anzeigen 1062906



Respekt und herzlichen Dank für deinen Einsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergjung (11. Juni 2020)

Bei mir hat der Akku nach gut einem Jahr auch rapide nachgelassen. Nach zwei 2h Touren muss er wieder ans Netz, da er eine dritte 2h Tour nicht mehr schaffen würde. Schon traurig.


----------



## repli (11. Juni 2020)

schön wäre wenn das Akkufach etwas Raum lassen würde, einen größeren einzubauen, ist aber nicht so. Vlt. wird die Akkutechnik bald wieder etwas besser - in meinem Hobby Quadcopter fliegen ist es gewaltig zu sehen, was an Fortschritt passiert. Vorerst versuche ich erstmal passgenaue LiPo Ersatzakkus eines zertifizierten chines. Herstellers zu bekommen, gleich mit 10kOhm NTC und 3pin MOLEX pico EZmate bestückt, so dass es eine einfache Plug& Play Lösung wird, die dann zumindest wieder ein Jahr oder 2 gut funktioniert. Vlt. sollte man sich dann gleich mit 2-3 Akkus eindecken ;-)


----------



## HaiRaider66 (11. Juni 2020)

Kurze Frage in die Runde, hat jemand seit gestern eine Tour vom Sigma Rox12 oder aus dem DataCenter nach Komoot hochladen können?


----------



## repli (11. Juni 2020)

Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Ich auch :
> Also rt/sw/ge ist der Akku; rt/sw Spannung (+,-) und gelb wird der Temp-Sensor sein (gegen sw, - ).
> Das rt/sw verdrillte geht mit ziemlicher Sicherheit an die Piezo Quäcke im Halterungsflansch. Das Ding lässt sich beim Begutachten der Unterseite, durch die Löcher erkennen (Messing Optik).
> Messtechnisch ein kleiner Kondensator; falls das Multimeter die Kapazitätsmessung beherrscht, könnte dabei im Piezo was zu hören sein ....


ja klar, den Buzzer hatte ich gar nicht im Blick, fand auch den Vorschlag NFC ganz gut - habe ich nie benutzt und weiß gar nicht ob er das hat  Aber wie auch immer, wird mit dem Akku selbst und dessen Kabel nix zu tun haben - umso besser, Akku braucht dann nur die 3 Kabel +/NTC/-


----------



## a-x-e-l (11. Juni 2020)

der_marv schrieb:


> Respekt und herzlichen Dank für deinen Einsatz.



Da möchte ich mich gerne anschließen...


----------



## der_marv (11. Juni 2020)

HaiRaider66 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage in die Runde, hat jemand seit gestern eine Tour vom Sigma Rox12 oder aus dem DataCenter nach Komoot hochladen können?



Werde ich dir in etwa 2 Stunden sagen können ;-)


----------



## der_marv (11. Juni 2020)

HaiRaider66 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage in die Runde, hat jemand seit gestern eine Tour vom Sigma Rox12 oder aus dem DataCenter nach Komoot hochladen können?



So, eben zurück gekommen und synchronisiert. 
Tour vom ROX12 ist auch in Komoot zu sehen.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (11. Juni 2020)

repli schrieb:


> Den Widerstand des NTC müsste ich auch noch ausmessen, wenn niemand von Euch einen Wert hat... schaue auch nochmal bei FCC nach, aber sowas steht da m.E. nicht, da nicht für Zulassung relevant...



Die ganzen BMS für Lipos (Laptop, Handy) haben idR. nen 10K Ohm NTC ([email protected]°C).
Das ist ein quasi Standard; auch gerne als Temp Fühler bei den PC Fühlern bzw. Lüfter Reglern.

Bzgl. des Steckers - recyclen -> nicht zu kurz und einzeln (!) die Leitung kappen und mit Schrumpfschlauch vorbereitet, verlöten und schrumpfen -> fertig.


----------



## repli (11. Juni 2020)

Danke! Yep, R gemessen, da ich das Gerät nochmal auf gemacht habe - ist 10kOhm. Muss nur noch sehen, wo der Sensor genau steckt, wenn ich den Akku raus mache. Der Akku scheint mit Klebefolie fixiert zu sein, wollte ihn noch nicht los brechen. Kommt erst wenn ich Ersatzakkus da habe.

Jo, recyceln und mit Schrumpfis Kabel anlöten an alten Stecker wäre easy machbar - wollte aber halt dennoch plug&play konfektionierte Akkus zu bekommen versuchen und deshalb den verwedenten Steckertyp raus finden. Ist mittlerweile geklärt, habe ihn gefunden: MOLEX Pico EZmate . Ob der chines. Akkulieferant ihn dort beziehen kann und mir konfektionierte 2000mAh Akkus einbaufertig liefern kann, ist grad in Klärung. Hoffe ich weiß morgen mehr...


----------



## repli (11. Juni 2020)

Hey, da gibts auch mittlerweile eine eigenen ROX 12 FB group  https://www.facebook.com/groups/1020533028298851


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_N_D (12. Juni 2020)

Ich habe kein Facebook, haltet mich lieber hier auf dem laufenden ?


----------



## repli (12. Juni 2020)

Wieviele Interessenten für einen Ersatzakku gibt es denn hier? Würde gern mal eine Idee haben... bitte PM an mich, damit wir hier nicht das ganze Forum zu spammen!


----------



## repli (12. Juni 2020)

Anleitung step-by-step für den Umbau würde ich dann noch erstellen und an Interessierte senden


----------



## Rallarros (12. Juni 2020)

Seitdem ich vor einer Woche beim Rox 12.0 die Sport-Art "Rennrad" also RDB anstatt "e-Bike" sprich EBI eingestellt habe,
scheint der Apparat doch nach meiner 2000 Kilometer langen Qual des letzten Winters
in die richtige Bahn gelandet zu sein.

Die Navi Funktion tut, was ich will,
führt mich nicht durch ihre Amokfahrten weit weg von einer geplanten großen Brücke oder auf einmal durch das für das VTT Lieblings-Gebüsch,
und wenn ich frei auf der geplanten Track anders abbiege, mutiert der Rox 12.0 sich nicht mehr zum Dauerpiepser,
und kann sogar doch wenn auch noch mit Mühe schweigend neuberechnen.
Landschaftsfähig scheint er geworden zu sein.

Und mit RDB werden die schönen asphaltierten Fahrradwege doch vom Rox 12.0 gewählt,
ohne durch die Felder fahren zu müssen, was mit EBI doch meistens eine Glückssache war.

Ansonsten treten doch alle Fehler auf, die hier stromartig von allen ausführlich beschrieben werden,
sei es seit der Eröffnung dieses Threads oder seit meinem Abschied *am 15. März* nach dem 2000km langen Test.

Etwas an den sehr vielen Störungen aller, die von allen hier ausführlich beschrieben werden, fehlt.
Wenn ich unter einer Stromleitung mit Hochspannung fahre,
muß der Rox 12.0 plötzlich rebooten und die Tagesdaten sind verloren.

Oder ein nie dagewesener Fehler tritt fast bei jedem neuen Einschalten bzw. Losfahren auf:
der Bildschirm mit dem 9 Kacheln erscheint unbefragt, und negativ also Weiß&Schwarz, und blinkt,
und er verschwindet ganz, erscheint wieder mehrmals und alles wird wieder normal oder es rebootet,
aber das Rebooten allein dauert nicht eine Ewigkeit wie vor 3 Monaten.

Vertrauenserweckend ist er doch nicht und ich glaube aber doch nicht,
daß er für mich als Reise-Navi gebraucht sein wird.
Aber für dieses Jahr sind Finland, Schweden, Norwegen, die Lofoten wegen Corona gesperrt,
und seit dem 15. März sogar Deutschland.

Wenn mein sachlicher Bericht nicht gefällt, bitte löschen.


----------



## Rallarros (12. Juni 2020)

Und kurioserweise bleibt mit RDB Rennradeinstellung
die Konnektion mit dem STePS E8000 ganz erhalten,
d.h wenn sie beim Wiedereinschalten fest steht,
was meistens schwierig ist.

Nur die Frequenz ist seit immer um mehr als 10 Um tiefer mit dem Rox 12.0.


----------



## Flipper63 (12. Juni 2020)

Hallo,
tolles Projekt mit dem Akku.Hut ab! Brauche zwar noch keinen Tauschakku, aber würde mich vorsorglich an einer Bestellung beteiligen, wenn es möglich wäre.


----------



## Landbewohner (13. Juni 2020)

Auch von mir, tolles Projekt.
Meiner ist zwar neu weil er ausgetauscht wurde aber ich bleib sicher drann an deinem Projekt.
Bei meinem alten hat schon nach 1 Jahr massiv der Akku nachgelassen!


----------



## Mareb (13. Juni 2020)

Guten Tag,

nachdem ich "lange" Zeit (hab den Rihn erst seit Oktober) Ruhe mit dem Rox 12 hatte, gehen nun spätestens nach dem letzten FW-Update die Problemchen los.
Neuerdings muss ich beobachten, dass er die Sensoren vollständig oder in Teilen verliert, entweder gleich zu Anfang oder aber nach einer Pause.
Meine Sensoren sind:

Herzfrequenz: über Garmin Vivoactive 3
Trittfrequenz: Wahoo Cadence
Geschwindigkeit: Wahoo Speed

Zuvor hatte ich noch das Duo-Set, wo ich sporadisch nur kleinere Aussetzer bemerkt hatte.

Da ich aktuell schon öfters Probleme erst im Nachgang feststellte, habe ich mir einen Trainingsscreen mit den Sensoren angelegt, um die Ausfälle schon bei Fahrt zu bemerken. Mal ist es nur der Wahoo Cadence, mal die Garmin-Uhr... Geschwindigkeit kann man relativ schwer feststellen, da die GPS-Messung einspringt, sollte der Sensor nicht da sein - merkt man eigentlich nur daran, dass die Geschwindigkeit etwas geringer ist.

Gestern war's dann wieder soweit: Ich habe nach ca. 1,5h Fahrt eine Pause von ca. 10-15 Minuten eingelegt. 
Als ich losfahren wollte, waren alle Sensoren entkoppelt und liessen sich in der Session auch nicht wieder verbinden. 
Da ich das Training nicht "verlieren" wollte, habe ich auch nicht rebootet.

Da zeitgleich gleiche alle Sensoren ausfielen und die Uhr voll geladen war, kann ich die Sensoren ausschließen und würde das auf den ANT+-Stack des Rox 12 schieben.

Zu Hause habe ich dann das Radikalprogramm durchgeführt:

Werkseinstellungen
Alles neu einrichten
Sensoren verbinden: geht ohne Probleme

Seither habe ich es noch nicht wieder probiert.

Eine Vermutung, die ich noch habe:
Bisher habe ich den Rox sehr Energiesparsam gefahren, d.h. ich hatte u.a. den autom. Schlafmodus aktiviert (5 Minuten) - mag sein, dass da der Wake Up des ANT+-Stacks nicht sauber funktioniert?

Kennt jmd. das Verhalten? - Gibt es dafür Abhilfe?


----------



## repli (13. Juni 2020)

Landbewohner schrieb:


> Auch von mir, tolles Projekt.
> Meiner ist zwar neu weil er ausgetauscht wurde aber ich bleib sicher drann an deinem Projekt.
> Bei meinem alten hat schon nach 1 Jahr massiv der Akku nachgelassen!


Ja so kenne ich das auch bei mir. Es wird ja gesagt, dass man die Akku Performance etwas verlängern kann, indem man erst nachlädt, wenn er fast komplett leer ist. Aber wer macht das schon - ab der 2. Tour, mit halbvollem Akku gestartet, wird das doch zur Nervenzerreißprobe oder Powerbank Mitnehmpflicht oder dauernd Display abschalten, was bei GPS geführten Touren einfach Quark ist... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_marv (13. Juni 2020)

Mareb schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> nachdem ich "lange" Zeit (hab den Rihn erst seit Oktober) Ruhe mit dem Rox 12 hatte, gehen nun spätestens nach dem letzten FW-Update die Problemchen los.
> Neuerdings muss ich beobachten, dass er die Sensoren vollständig oder in Teilen verliert, entweder gleich zu Anfang oder aber nach einer Pause.
> ...



Moin, 

ich nutze den Brustgurt und den Geschwindigkeitsmesser von SIGMA. 
Der Brustgurt scheint empfindlich auf die Spannung der Batterie zu reagieren, daher das im Auge behalten und vor allem keine Billigzellen kaufen. 

Bei den Energieeinstellungen spare ich nur an der Helligkeit des Displays, ansonsten ist meine Abschaltzeit bei 30min um solche Probleme zu umgehen. 

Muss tatsächlich mehr gespart werden schalte ich das Display kurz über die Power-Taste ab. 
Sensoren kommen dann eigentlich immer wieder zurück.


----------



## HaiRaider66 (13. Juni 2020)

Ich hatte die Beleuchtung bisher auf Automatik, da gestern nach 70 km und 7h Tour die Akkumeldung kam, habe ich die Beleuchtung vollständig deaktiviert, bin erstaunt wie gut sich der ROX dann in der Sonne noch ablesen lässt. Bin mal gespannt ob ich, die nächste 100 km+ Tour dann mit „ohne Beleuchtung„ ohne nachladen schaffe. Wobei ich gestern mit Powerbank einfach während der Fahrt nachgeladen habe.


----------



## Mareb (13. Juni 2020)

HaiRaider66 schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Beleuchtung bisher auf Automatik, da gestern nach 70 km und 7h Tour die Akkumeldung kam, habe ich die Beleuchtung vollständig deaktiviert, bin erstaunt wie gut sich der ROX dann in der Sonne noch ablesen lässt. Bin mal gespannt ob ich, die nächste 100 km+ Tour dann mit „ohne Beleuchtung„ ohne nachladen schaffe. Wobei ich gestern mit Powerbank einfach während der Fahrt nachgeladen habe.



Automatik habe ich deaktiviert und auf relativ dunkel gestellt - nach 4-5h habe ich dann grob noch 50% Akku.


----------



## der_marv (13. Juni 2020)

HaiRaider66 schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Beleuchtung bisher auf Automatik, da gestern nach 70 km und 7h Tour die Akkumeldung kam, habe ich die Beleuchtung vollständig deaktiviert, bin erstaunt wie gut sich der ROX dann in der Sonne noch ablesen lässt. Bin mal gespannt ob ich, die nächste 100 km+ Tour dann mit „ohne Beleuchtung„ ohne nachladen schaffe. Wobei ich gestern mit Powerbank einfach während der Fahrt nachgeladen habe.



Das ist der Vorteil eines transreflektiven Displays, funktioniert in der Sonne wunderbar. 
Ich fahre immer ohne Automatik in der niedrigsten Helligkeit die sich einstellen lässt, funktioniert sehr gut für mich.


----------



## Mareb (13. Juni 2020)

Mareb schrieb:


> Eine Vermutung, die ich noch habe:
> Bisher habe ich den Rox sehr Energiesparsam gefahren, d.h. ich hatte u.a. den autom. Schlafmodus aktiviert (5 Minuten) - mag sein, dass da der Wake Up des ANT+-Stacks nicht sauber funktioniert?
> 
> Kennt jmd. das Verhalten? - Gibt es dafür Abhilfe?



Gerade reproduziert - auch ohne autom. Sleep Mode:
Nach Neustart sind alle Sensoren da, sobald das Training gestartet wird.
Geht man in die (autom.) Pause, hier im Test für ca. 5 Minuten, sind alle Sensoren entkoppelt und werden nicht mehr aktiviert und lassen sich auch manuell nicht mehr verbinden.


----------



## Bike_N_D (13. Juni 2020)

Mareb schrieb:


> Geht man in die (autom.) Pause, hier im Test für ca. 5 Minuten, sind alle Sensoren entkoppelt


Damit hatte ich persönlich nie Probleme. Wenn ich mit meiner Familie unterwegs bin, kommen öfters mal Pausen und einige auch länger als 5 Minuten, meine Sensoren waren immer vorhanden.
Mein Rox sollte sich aber auch erst nach 30 Minuten ohne Aktivität in den Ruhemodus schalten, vielleicht liegt's daran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bravasx (13. Juni 2020)

Ich hab meine Gebraucht gekauft und habe mit dem Akku null Probleme. Nach 5h war er immer noch über 50%. Und das mit dem gut lesbaren Display bei Sonne find ich klasse, war bei Teasi immer ein Problem. Dabei wurde das Display garnicht so gut gelobt in diversen Tests unter Sonnenbedingungen.


----------



## repli (13. Juni 2020)

bravasx schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Gebraucht gekauft und habe mit dem Akku null Probleme. Nach 5h war er immer noch über 50%. Und das mit dem gut lesbaren Display bei Sonne find ich klasse, war bei Teasi immer ein Problem. Dabei wurde das Display garnicht so gut gelobt in diversen Tests unter Sonnenbedingungen.


Du Glücklicher - fährst Du in Kartendarstellung oder nur mit angezeigten Datenfeldern? Die Maps machen wohl hohen Stromverbrauch, ebenso wie Hintergrundbeleuchtung. Habs mal ohne versucht, keine Chance wenn man mitm MTB abwechselnd in Sonne und in Wäldern fährt, reicht mir nicht ohne Beleuchtung...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (13. Juni 2020)

HaiRaider66 schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Beleuchtung bisher auf Automatik, da gestern nach 70 km und 7h Tour die Akkumeldung kam, habe ich die Beleuchtung vollständig deaktiviert, bin erstaunt wie gut sich der ROX dann in der Sonne noch ablesen lässt. Bin mal gespannt ob ich, die nächste 100 km+ Tour dann mit „ohne Beleuchtung„ ohne nachladen schaffe. Wobei ich gestern mit Powerbank einfach während der Fahrt nachgeladen habe.



Wenn die Akkumeldung kommt kannst Du noch seeehr lange weiterfahren.


----------



## homte (14. Juni 2020)

Geil. 2 Tage nach Garantieablauf bricht die Halterung am Gerät ab. Das darf doch echt nicht war sein. Hat bei 30km/h den Segler vom RR gemacht. Außer paar Kratzer an der Hülle hat er nichts. Hatte sonst jemand damit mal ein Problem?


----------



## der_marv (14. Juni 2020)

homte schrieb:


> Geil. 2 Tage nach Garantieablauf bricht die Halterung am Gerät ab. Das darf doch echt nicht war sein. Hat bei 30km/h den Segler vom RR gemacht. Außer paar Kratzer an der Hülle hat er nichts. Hatte sonst jemand damit mal ein Problem?



Moin,

ja das scheint gelegentlich zu passieren, wobei mich interessieren würde was die Ursache ist.
Gerade auf dem Rennrad gibt es es eigentlich nur wenig Vibrationen.

Naja, kannst entweder SIGMA anfragen und hoffen oder Du schaust dich nach so etwas um, gibt's auch als 3D-Datei zum drucken.






						Broken Garmin mounts
					

Replacement mount for Garmin Edge computers




					www.dogearsgps.com
				












						Garmin broken mount - Repair - Fix by Gipielle
					

Replacement mount for Garmin Edge computers, garmin broken mount File Supporto_Garmin_Edge500-_Senza_Fori.stl without holes if you want glue it File Supporto_Garmin_Edge_500.stl With 2 holes 1.6mm if you want to use screws or Grub screw M2 (I prefere this) Kit riparazione alette Garmin, Testato...




					www.thingiverse.com
				












						Garmin Tab Repair - Raceware Direct - Custom Cycle Components
					

This is a printed repair part to replace the tabs on the back of your garmin should they break. It will work on any of the newer 1/4 style garmins. Please view the short youtube video for full fitting instructions




					www.racewaredirect.co
				





Gruß


----------



## Rallarros (14. Juni 2020)

@der_marv   Danke sehr !   

Eben dasjenige von dogears bestellt, da ich auch seit der ersten Benutzung gemerkt hatte,
daß die Halterung am Rox 12.0 äußerst faible ist,
und Abnutzungen fast seit dem Anfang aufweist,
obwohl ich jedesmal es gaaanz parallel und behutsam zum Support montiere.
Und Schutzband bitte immer benutzen!!!

Da ich nur auf Asphalt fahre wird nichts erschüttert.
Das Ding ist an der Basis zu schwach entworfen.

Sobald das Teil angekommen ist,
werde ich vorsorglich die zwei schwachen Zünglein minutiös abfeilen,
und es, wie auf dem Portal gezeigt ist, mit Superglue Gel festkleben.

Das Risiko ist zu groß, um es so zu belassen.


----------



## Resimilchkuh (14. Juni 2020)

der_marv schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ja das scheint gelegentlich zu passieren, wobei mich interessieren würde was die Ursache ist.
> Gerade auf dem Rennrad gibt es es eigentlich nur wenig Vibrationen.
> ...



Ich würde vermuten, dass (relativ feine) Vibrationen beim Rennrad viel mehr und vor allem kontinuierlicher auftreten als beim MTB, da keine Federung und knüppelharte Reifen sowie kontinuierlich gleicher Belag. 
Beim MTB denke ich eher an Stoßbelastung, die unregelmäßiger, aber dann umso stärker auftreten.

Die Frage ist halt, ist das Ermüdung durch dauerndes Vibrieren oder eben plötzlicher Bruch...


----------



## a-x-e-l (14. Juni 2020)

homte schrieb:


> Geil. 2 Tage nach Garantieablauf bricht die Halterung am Gerät ab. Das darf doch echt nicht war sein. Hat bei 30km/h den Segler vom RR gemacht. Außer paar Kratzer an der Hülle hat er nichts. Hatte sonst jemand damit mal ein Problem?



Das ist wirklich blöd. Der kam Anfang Juni 2018 raus. Da warst du einer der Ersten. Sag mal, wie sieht dein Haltereinsatz aus? Ist das der original Sigma Halter? Die Unterseite des Rox ist irgendwie beschädigt, nicht nur die "Ohren"


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. Juni 2020)

Die linke Seite sieht auch aus als wäre er mehr als 1 Mal irgendwie irgendwo reingemurkst worden 

Der hier hat schon einen kapitalen Überschlag überlebt und wird ständig ummontiert:


----------



## homte (14. Juni 2020)

Ich benutze den Rox auf dem MTB( HT, Racefully) sowie auf dem RR (Endurance). Ich fahre nur mit dem Buttler 2 und seit neuestem auch mit dem 3er. Ich bin auch kein Schönwetterfahrer. Ist ja auch ein Outdoorgerät. Jahresleistung 10-15 tkm. Hab einen der ersten 12er. Kaufdatum 10.06.18. Der Mount hatte bis dahin keine abgegrochenen Stellen. Ich denk es ist auch egal ob man ihn auf dem RR oder MTB montiert hat, die Belastung wird schon gleich sein. Fahre zwar auf dem RR 28er Reifen, aber da bollert es ab und zu auch ganz schön. Wie man auf den Bildern sieht sind an allen 3 Schleifspuren. Beim Buttler 3 stecken noch die Reste vom Rox drin. Ich hab auch das Gefühl das der neue Buttler3 weniger flext als der 2er. Sieht aber viel besser aus. 
Ich gebs auch zu... das Flatterband benutze ich nicht.  Ist wie ein Ständer am Rad... funktionell...sieht aber beschissen aus. 
Den Sigma Support hab ich angeschrieben. Hoffe das es eine gute Lösung gibt. Solang fahr ich halt wieder mit dem Rox 11 weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (14. Juni 2020)

@homte

Danke für die Rückmeldung! An der Oberseite aller drei Halter gibt es stärkere Schleifspuren als bei meinen beiden Haltern. Einer ist auch ein original Sigma, der beim ROX dabei war, der andere aus dem Nachrüstbereich (byschulz). Ob bei den ersten ROX evt. der Abstand Ohren zu Gehäuse kleiner war, d.h. strammer Sitz und unter Spannung stehende Ohren? Ich habe mit ca. 8000 km weniger Kilometer/Jahr.


----------



## HaiRaider66 (14. Juni 2020)

Garminhalterungen sind für Sigmas imho zu stramm, die habe ich alle oberflächlich abgeschliffen. Bin ja vom Pure, über den 11 zum 12 gewechselt. Man kann den Rox da zwar reinwürgen, aber dann kommt sowas bei rum.


----------



## Speichenputzer (14. Juni 2020)

Einfach unfassbar was hier im Sigma Herstellerforum für eine geballte "Bastlerkompetenz" entsteht!
Respekt 
Aber leider auch ein massives Armutszeugnis für Sigma und besonders die verwendete Akkuhardware nach etwas über 2 Jahren Rox12!


----------



## Rallarros (14. Juni 2020)

Speichenputzer schrieb:


> Aber leider auch ein massives Armutszeugniss für Sigma und die verwendete Hardware nach etwas über 2 Jahren



Wem sagst du das?

--------------------------------

Bei meiner heutigen Tour hat der Rox 12.0 während der Tour zweimal gestockt und rebooted. Ohne Grund.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. Juni 2020)

@a-x-e-l 
Das passiert schnell wenn man die Teile beim einsetzen nicht sauber ausrichtet sondern grob auf den Halter donnert und dann dreht bis es passt und einrastet.
Ganz nach dem Motto: Holla die Waldfee.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. Juni 2020)

HaiRaider66 schrieb:


> Garminhalterungen sind für Sigmas imho zu stramm, die habe ich alle oberflächlich abgeschliffen. Bin ja vom Pure, über den 11 zum 12 gewechselt. Man kann den Rox da zwar reinwürgen, aber dann kommt sowas bei rum.



Benutze nur GARMIN Halterungen 
Als DAU gab es bei mir noch keine Probleme.


----------



## HaiRaider66 (14. Juni 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Benutze nur GARMIN Halterungen
> Als DAU gab es bei mir noch keine Probleme.


Ggfs. Fertigungstoleranz, zwei Halter habe ich nacharbeiten müssen, Nr. 3 war tolerabel , der Rest der Bikes hat Sigma-Halter. Wichtig ist ja nur, das die „Ohren“ nur leicht auf Zug belastet werden.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. Juni 2020)

Eine Fertigungstoleranz kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.  Die Kunststoffspritzwerkzeuge bringen immer die gleichen Teile. Die Parameter werden vorher eingestellt und ab geht's mit der Fertigung. Dass das Schwundmaß so schwankt dass in der Praxis nachgearbeitet werden muss wäre mir neu.


----------



## HaiRaider66 (14. Juni 2020)

Wir sind etwas OT. Es ging um die Fertigungstoleranz zwischen verschiedenen Herstellern, nicht um originale Garminhalter, die nachgearbeiteten sind für Garmingeräte klassifiziert und passten eben nur mit Presspassung beim Sigma.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben14 (15. Juni 2020)

Seit neustem werden mir auf dem ROX 12.0 bei markierten Strava Segmenten nur noch meine Bestzeiten angezeigt und nicht den bestehenden KOM, den es zu schlagen gibt. Hat das mit Einstellungen beim ROX zu tun oder ist das ein STRAVA Problem? Habt ihr das auch? LG Beni


----------



## Scrat (15. Juni 2020)

Hast Du einen Strava Premium Account oder einen „normalen“ Account? Soweit ich das gelesen habe sind einige Funktionen in den kostenpflichtigen Bereich gewandert.


----------



## ben14 (15. Juni 2020)

Ich bin Premium Abobesitzer.


----------



## Bike_N_D (15. Juni 2020)

Streich bei nem Segment einfach nach links oder rechts im unteren Bereich, damit wechselst du gegen wen du dich misst.


----------



## homte (15. Juni 2020)

Strava blockiert das. Sind wahrscheinlich Downhill Segmente , oder? Die werden bei allen nicht mehr auf das Gerät übertragen. Also der KOM. Gab wohl zuviele Unfälle bei den KOM jagten.


----------



## Bike_N_D (15. Juni 2020)

Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass alle Segmente mit einer Steigung von weniger als 1% auf die gesamte Länge, von Strava rausgekommen wurden. Diese werden nicht mehr mit den Geräten synchronisiert. Angezeigt werden sie noch auf der Webseite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rallarros (15. Juni 2020)

Hej Hej, ich habe eine Frage:         Kann man das Gefälle prozentual anzeigen lassen?

Es gäbe zwar eine Möglichkeit, bei uns heißt es "_pente_",
aber es gibt ständig blitzartige große Schwankungen, die so überhaupt nichts bedeuten.

-------------

Zum *Tag der Wiedervereinigung* hat mich heute in beiden Richtungen
der Rox 12.0 über die Europa-Brücke geführt, dank der RDB Sportart-Einstellung.
Im Winter existierte diese Brücke für den Rox 12.0 nicht, die seit dem Kaiser Wilhelm steht.

Nach 9 erfolgreichen Touren nacheinander bestätige ich jetzt,
daß die EBI Einstellung ein Problem hat.
Die wilden Amok-Fahrten meines 2000 km langen Test dieses Winters haben für mich keinen anderen Grund.

Aber das Rebooten auch zahlreiche Minuten nach dem Einschalten ist immer noch nicht in Griff,
und das Wackeln mit einem komischen Weiß-Schwarz Bildschirm mit meinen 9 Kacheln beim Losfahren kommt fast immer wieder vor, was in meinem langen vorigen Test absolut nie vorkam.
Und dann rebootet es oder die Tour beginnt normal mit der Karte.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Juni 2020)

Ein Wettbewerber hat gerade ein neues Gerät vorgestellt und verspricht bis zu 24h Akkulaufzeit ....
Wenn selbst 10h weniger realistisch sind wird es viele Umsteiger geben


----------



## homte (16. Juni 2020)

Hab mit Sigma im Bezug auch den abgebrochenen Halter am Rox telefoniert. Ich soll ihn einschicken und bekomme das Gehäuse kostenlos getauscht. 
Ja ...die Akkulaufzeit. die ist nicht wirklich prickelnd. Ich habs irgendwann mit dem Stromsparen aufgegeben. Da ich lieber mit voller Beleuchtung und allen Sensoren und Powermeter fahre, bin ich um die Powerbank nicht mehr herum gekommen. Zumindest auf dem Rennrad. Dort kann es ja ab und zu mal länger dauern.


----------



## Bike_N_D (16. Juni 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Wettbewerber hat gerade ein neues Gerät vorgestellt


Hast auch schon den Preis gesehen ￼￼ Wahnsinn....


----------



## Mendas (16. Juni 2020)

Ohne das Batterieproblem würde ich immer noch einen Rox 12 bevorzugen


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Juni 2020)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Hast auch schon den Preis gesehen ￼￼ Wahnsinn....



Hast Du den Preis für einen einfachen Akkuwechsel beim ROX12 gesehen 
Wahnsinn....

Die müssen den CORONA bedingten Ertragsausfall aufholen damit das EBIT zum Ende des Geschäftsjahres passt


----------



## repli (16. Juni 2020)

Ja, ich versteh's auch nicht. Dass ein Hersteller seine User dazu anhalten möchte, eine Nachfolge Hardware zu kaufen und deshalb Geräte nach 2 Jahren nicht mehr allzu gern am "Laufen hält" mit einem günstigen Akkutausch-Kit oder dem Angebot, den Akku zu fairen Preisen auszutauschen, mag ja noch einleuchten. Aber dass nach mehrfacher Nachfrage kein Nachfolger für den ROX 12.0 in Planung ist (man überlässt hier Smartphones, Garmin und Wahoo das Feld kampflos überlassen?) und SIGMA dennoch keinen Service mit Akkutausch anbietet, lässt einen wirklich völlig im Regen stehen. Daher bleibt uns ja nur ein DIY Projekt, selbst für frischen Saft in den Akkus zu sorgen...  In 3-4w habe ich Akkus eines namhaften Herstellers in Händen und einen einbaufertigen Ersatz konfektioniert. Soll sogar etwas mehr Kapazität haben als der damals ausgewählte Originalakku mit 3.7V/2000mAh. Dann wird getestet


----------



## Bike_N_D (16. Juni 2020)

repli schrieb:


> Soll sogar etwas mehr Kapazität haben als der damals ausgewählte Originalakku mit 3.7V/2000mAh. Dann wird getestet


Ich bin dabei


----------



## Rallarros (16. Juni 2020)

@repli 

Ich bin dabei! 

Danke für die Mühe und Deine technische Fertigkeit
und Danke für Deine Ehrlichkeit gegenüber den vielen Mängeln oder No Go dieses Geräts und den nun legendären Unfähigkeiten der Firma Sigma seit über 2 Jahren den Apparat zu beherrschen.

(Komisch, wenn man den Namen der Firma schreibt, wird er beim Speichern automatisch zum Link nach Amazon verwandelt... 
nachdem man sich abgemeldet hat)


----------



## bravasx (16. Juni 2020)

> Du Glücklicher - fährst Du in Kartendarstellung oder nur mit angezeigten Datenfeldern? Die Maps machen wohl hohen Stromverbrauch, ebenso wie Hintergrundbeleuchtung. Habs mal ohne versucht, keine Chance wenn man mitm MTB abwechselnd in Sonne und in Wäldern fährt, reicht mir nicht ohne Beleuchtung...



@repli ... Ich fahre zu 99% mit Karte und 4 Kacheln für Werte (neben den anderen Ansichten "nur Karte", nur Kacheln").

Nebenbei bemerkt stehe ich mit Sigma direkt in Kontakt, weil mein Speed & TF Sensor ja immer mal nicht mehr während der Fahrt gefunden wird. Leider ist das auch ein noch nicht lösbares Problem für Sigma. Aber Sigma ist dran, genauso wie am Reboot Problem welche ja auch haben sobald er gestartet ist (habe ich auch nur sporadisch).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## repli (16. Juni 2020)

@bravasx - das Reboot Thema hatte ich früher ständig, mit neuerer Firmware immer seltener. Mit Sensoren fahre ich eigtl. nie, alles nur Map + 4 Felder. Frisst den Akku in 3h zu 50% leer, danach noch schneller den Rest... :-(


----------



## Bike_N_D (17. Juni 2020)

Hatte heute Post vom Sigma Support ?? Habe ein Austauschgerät bekommen. War wohl doch etwas mehr defekt als nur der Akku. War jedenfalls noch innerhalb der Garantie.
Vielen Dank für weitere Fahrten mit dem Rox 12, Danke @SIGMA-Support ?

An alle Sigma Cloud User, wie ist es denn jetzt mit der Performance dieser? Irgend welche Probleme noch oder geht es jetzt so wie angedacht? Sigma soll diese ja ganz schön aufgebohrt haben.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. Juni 2020)

Mal was positives: schöne Tour heute


----------



## a-x-e-l (18. Juni 2020)

Schaumberg?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. Juni 2020)

Ja. Woher kennst Du den?


----------



## homte (19. Juni 2020)

Auf em Schaumberg, mit de Erbeskopfflasch.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. Juni 2020)

Und seit 2 Wochen mit einer Klingel  da die heutigen Generationen alle nicht mehr hören ( jung=Stöpsel im Ohr oder völlig verpeilt unterwegs, alt=taub ). Auf den Trails hatte ich sowas nie benötigt.


----------



## a-x-e-l (19. Juni 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ja. Woher kennst Du den?



Na, da führt eine asphaltierte Straße hoch, die man auch mit dem Renner fahren kann.


----------



## Sadwick (19. Juni 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ein Wettbewerber hat gerade ein neues Gerät vorgestellt und verspricht bis zu 24h Akkulaufzeit ....
> Wenn selbst 10h weniger realistisch sind wird es viele Umsteiger geben


Bei meinem Elemnt Roam sind sogar weniger wie 10 weniger realistisch. Nach 16,5 Stunden Betriebszeit, 13 davon mit aktivem Navi, hatte ich noch 8% Restakku. 
Also Umsteiger, scheut euch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homte (20. Juni 2020)

Hi
Mittwoch den Rox eingeschickt. Und heute kam ein NEUES Gerät. Das ging ja flott. Dachte ich bekomme in repariert. Aber über einen neuen freu ich mich natürlich auch.?


----------



## Speichenputzer (20. Juni 2020)

homte schrieb:


> Hi
> Mittwoch den Rox eingeschickt. Und heute kam ein NEUES Gerät. Das ging ja flott. Dachte ich bekomme in repariert. Aber über einen neuen freu ich mich natürlich auch.?



Ja da ist Sigma super kulant und schnell dabei

Aber meine Vermutung ist das die Reperatur sich nicht mehr lohnt. 
U.U. haben sie noch eine Menge Geräte rumliegen, da der Rox sicher mittlerweile " wie Blei in den Regalen" liegt.?


----------



## Landbewohner (20. Juni 2020)

@homte 
Gibts das weiße Cover einzeln zu kaufen ?


----------



## homte (20. Juni 2020)

Hi.
@Landbewohner 
Hab da einfach bei Sigma angerufen. Und mir ein weißes bestellt. Kein Problem.


----------



## Rallarros (21. Juni 2020)

Unter dem Regen mit nassem Bildschirm lässt sich der Rox 12.0 überhaupt gar nicht bedienen,
im Gegensatz zum Garmin Zümo 220.
Er reagiert nicht mal.
Man muss ihn unter einem Baum ganz abtrocknen.

Wie vor ein Paar Tagen beschrieben, hat er beim Start einer geplanten Komoot-Tour fast immer seine Wutanfälle mit dem fast obligatorischen Rebooten,
das das ganze Prozedere der Auswahl wieder notwendig macht,
und wenn man 59 Komoot Touren drin hat, ist es mühselig.

Diesbezüglich ein Wunsch: man sollte die Touren z.B. auch nach Ländern oder Regionen einordnen können, also für mich FR, DE, FIN, SE, NO.
Aber ob er jemals das weite Ausland oder die Arktis erleben wird, entfernt sich von Tag zu Tag.

Die anderen Probleme sind auch fast immer da + mangelhafte Akkukapazität.

In der Tat ist nur eins besser geworden,  er ist kein Dauerpiepser mehr,
wenn er mit dem beweglichen Fahrer nicht einig ist,
das heißt wenn er einen (langen irrationalen und gar kreisförmigen) Umweg wählt.

Aber die Leute bewundern das schöne dünne Ding.


----------



## repli (21. Juni 2020)

Auch nach zahlreichen Vergleichen mit anderen Bike Computern: Der ROX12.0 hat Schatten (Akku, manchmal Software Artefakte Android Betriebssystem, Touch, Barometer ungenau...) aber auch Licht (sehr gutes und schnelles Routing, Live Re-Routing, Basis komoot Maps/Algorithmen fürs Routing, flinke Mal, sehr gute Farbcodierung in den Maps / sehr gut lesbar, ...). Mit guter und schneller Map/Routing und intuitiver Bedienung finde ich ihn richtig klasse. Die Nachteile kann man teils umschiffen und teils wohl nur akzeptieren oder halt Ärger/Wettbewerbskauf. ?

Einem Akku Runtime Fix per plug&play möchte ich noch die Chance geben... Wenn's funktioniert bleibt er, andernfalls geht er (vlt wird's dann ein Karoo 2...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apfelpuree (21. Juni 2020)

Ich finde das Teil nicht wirklich schlecht. Er macht was ich brauche und ist intuitiv bedienbar. Es gab ein paar Probleme, die mit diversen FirmwareUpdates und auch einem größeren Kartenupdate behoben wurden. Ja, auch meiner ist schon abgestürzt, aber das macht mein MacBook hin und wieder auch. Das Ding verbindet sich zuverlässig mit der Peripherie, ist in der Nutzung zuverlässig. Richtungswechsel werden zuverlässig angezeigt, und auch wenn er mich mitunter notorisch zur Rückkehr auffordern möchten, bleibt ja immer noch mein Verstand und eine grobe Orientierung sollte man schon im Kopf haben. Das müssen die anderen Geräte erst einmal wirklich besser machen.

Was mich tatsächlich nervt, ist die wirklich schlechte App für macOS (ob das auf Windows genauso schlecht ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen), die unzuverlässige Sigma-Cloud und die begrenzte Akkulaufzeit (Vielleicht bessert sich was mit dem Ersatzakku)

Was mich überrascht und irritiert,  ist dass ein ROX 13 offensichtlich nicht in der Planung ist, zumindest wenn man ein paar entsprechenden Meldungen trauen darf. EOL nach einer einzigen Geräteversion wäre schon traurig.


----------



## repli (21. Juni 2020)

SIGMA hat hier offenbar die Segel gestrichen - einmal war eine Aussage, dass Fahrer ja mehr und mehr zu Smartphones mit immer besseren GPS Einheiten und höheren Akkulaufzeiten wechseln. Da ist sicher was dran. Die endgültige Grundlage für die Entwicklung einer neuen Generation können letztlich ja nur die Verkaufszahlen der aktuellen Generation sein - offensichtlich sind diese nicht berauschend...


----------



## apfelpuree (21. Juni 2020)

repli schrieb:


> SIGMA hat hier offenbar die Segel gestrichen - einmal war eine Aussage, dass Fahrer ja mehr und mehr zu Smartphones mit immer besseren GPS Einheiten und höheren Akkulaufzeiten wechseln.



Ich für meinen Teil werde den Teufel tun und mein Smartphone als Fahrrad-Navi nutzen.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (21. Juni 2020)

apfelpuree schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil werde den Teufel tun und mein Smartphone als Fahrrad-Navi nutzen.


+1 ... inzwischen ...

Hatte mal mein Sony Z3, bei einem überschaubaren Crash mit dem Bike, zerstört ; der Rox ist da wesentlich robuster.
Ansonsten taugen die Displays im Smartphone halt nicht; gerade und nur die transflektiven Displays lassen sich bei Sonne überhaupt ablesen. Die TFTs brauchen sehr viel Power im Backlight, dass man überhaupt etwas erkennen kann -> Akku.
OLED Displays haben zwar einen Kontrast Vorteil, brennen aber bei voller Leistung ziemlich zügig ein (Muster- / Schattenbildung bei den beanspruchten Pixeln).

Der 12er ist grundsätzlich ok, sogar teilweise richtig gut ... wenn da nicht die eine oder andere Macke wäre.
Konnte / Musste letzten Sonntag mal wieder mit Navigation fahren - nach >12 Monaten ohne Hilfe...
Ich war positiv überrascht wie gut das inzwischen funktioniert !
Nur zweimal hatte ich knapp einen Abzweig verpasst, weil die Positionsberechnung etwas träger war - oder ich zu schnell 

Kritisch sind tlw. parallel Wegabzweigungen, man bekommt zu spät mit ob man gleich 'links rüber muss' oder den zweiten Weg, 5m weiter - Luxus Problem.
Wenn man bei so einer Aktion dann wendet und versucht die richtige Einfahrt zu finden, hat das Navi echt Probleme zeitnah die Richtungsänderung zu realisieren, sie ist nacheilend.
Zumal die 'Abbiege Hilfe' (roter Pfeil) bei solchen Fällen die Karte verdeckt und man den Weg auf der Karte nicht mehr sieht.
Aber wenigstens dreht der Kompass nicht mehr frei, wie es anfangs der Standard war.

Von mir aus muss Sigma keinen Rox13 bauen, lieber soll die Software im 12er weiter reifen.
Ich träume ja immer noch davon, dass das Display Profil (Hell/Dunkel) in die 'Schnelleinstellungsleiste' im Pulldown Menü wandert - in der dunklen Jahreszeit drehe ich da zweimal am Tag dran 
Eher sinnvoll wäre eine 'Second Edition' mit einem besseren Akku - weil der berichtet Kapazitätsverlust Einiger hier im Forum, keinen Sinn macht - keines der bekannten Smartphones verliert so schnell an nutzbarer Akku Kapazität, da scheint die Wahl bei Sigma eher in Richtung 'kostenoptimiert' gegangen zu sein.

Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## Flipper63 (21. Juni 2020)

@Bastler_Bin:

Schliesse mich an, Routing-technisch bin ich echt zufrieden, selbst im Heim-Areal die ein oder andere schöne Passage entdeckt. Mit Komoot eine tolle Kombi. Und so wie es scheint ist bei allen Herstellern der ein oder andere Mangel vorhanden.,das perfekte Gerät scheint es nicht zu geben. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, das das Marketing immer mehr verspricht, als die Geräte halten können.Da sind aber alle gleich und Frust ist bei den Kunden dann logischerweise vorprogrammiert.


----------



## apfelpuree (21. Juni 2020)

Second Edition mit verbessertem Akku wäre doch eine sinnvolle Option. Der Entwicklungsaufwand hielte sich im Rahmen und die Kunden würden sich freuen.


----------



## homte (21. Juni 2020)

Ich finde es sinnfrei, dauert ein neues Gerät auf den Markt zu werfen für die wir dann alle wieder die Betatester sind. Wenn man sich andere Hersteller anschaut haben alle irgendwelche Probleme. Grundsätzlich würde ich mir schon kein Gerät kaufen das auch nicht über Tasten bedienbar  ist. Ich hab auch schon mit den Rox zu kämpfen gehabt. Aber zuletzt nur noch mit dem Höhenmesser und der Akkulaufzeit. Dem Höhenmesser gefällt regnerisches Wetter leider nicht so gut. Läuft halt die Strava Höhenkorrektur drüber. Die Akkuleistung spielt auch keine große Rolle mehr. Hab einen Lupine Akku dabei, mit dem ich den Rox und mein Handy lade bei langen Fahrten. Dann kann das Display auch immer voll beleuchtet sein. Gekoppelt mit Leitungsmesser, Trittfrequenz, Geschwindigkeitsmesser, Herzfrequenzmesser. Also volles Programm.


----------



## homte (21. Juni 2020)

Zitat:
Diesbezüglich ein Wunsch: man sollte die Touren z.B. auch nach Ländern oder Regionen einordnen können, also für mich FR, DE, FIN, SE, NO.
Aber ob er jemals das weite Ausland oder die Arktis erleben wird, entfernt sich von Tag zu Tag.

Wenn du die Tourennamen einfach mit der Länderkennung beginnst, hat sich doch das Problem schon erledigt, oder?  Ins weite Ausland oder zur Arktis bringt dich von einem anderen Hersteller auch keiner ohne Powerbank


----------



## homte (21. Juni 2020)

Eine Zusammenarbeit aller Hersteller....das wäre ein Knaller.


----------



## Rallarros (21. Juni 2020)

@homte

Natürlich, aber wenn man 59 Komoot Touren drin hat, bleibt es lästig down zu scrollen.
Und Dreiländereck gibt es überall.

Heute hat mein Ding wieder aus allen Poren gestreikt, sodaß ich vor Wut meine Tour abgebrochen habe.

----

Ich lese hier immer wieder, daß man sich ständig  immer selbst trösten will,
und so betont, daß es bei den anderen GPS nicht besser zugeht

Doch, mein 11 Jahre altes Motorrad Navi Garmin Zümo 220 ist fehlerlos,
und berechnet im Nu neu, wenn ich eigenständig abbiege.
Aber das wisst ihr alle.

Was wäre es, wenn der Motorradfahrer ständig mit 100 kmh verführt wäre?
Und der Zümo lässt sich für Fahrrad oder Fußgänger einstellen.
Ich benutze nur die allgemeine Europa Karte, nicht mal eine Karte für Fahrrad von Garmin, die es auch für den Zümo  gibt.
Aber er ist ein Klotz gegenüber dem Rox 12.0.

---

In der bekannten Gegend ortet man sich selbst mit Erfahrung und Verstand, das ist richtig.

---

Daß nun alle von einer 13. Auflage träumen, lässt allemal tief blicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bosma (21. Juni 2020)

homte schrieb:


> Ich finde es sinnfrei, dauert ein neues Gerät auf den Markt zu werfen für die wir dann alle wieder die Betatester sind. Wenn man sich andere Hersteller anschaut haben alle irgendwelche Probleme. Grundsätzlich würde ich mir schon kein Gerät kaufen das auch nicht über Tasten bedienbar  ist. Ich hab auch schon mit den Rox zu kämpfen gehabt. Aber zuletzt nur noch mit dem Höhenmesser und der Akkulaufzeit. Dem Höhenmesser gefällt regnerisches Wetter leider nicht so gut. Läuft halt die Strava Höhenkorrektur drüber. Die Akkuleistung spielt auch keine große Rolle mehr. Hab einen Lupine Akku dabei, mit dem ich den Rox und mein Handy lade bei langen Fahrten. Dann kann das Display auch immer voll beleuchtet sein. Gekoppelt mit Leitungsmesser, Trittfrequenz, Geschwindigkeitsmesser, Herzfrequenzmesser. Also volles Programm.


----------



## HaiRaider66 (21. Juni 2020)

Das Ding lebt und stirbt mit der Software. Die Hardware ist bis auf den Akku stimmig. Wird die Software fehlerbereinigt und und ggfs. sogar mal funktionell erweitert, da ist dann nur das Limit der verbaute Speicher, dann wäre das Teil ein Verkaufsschlager. Ein ausgereifter 12.1 oder 13 mit wechselbarem, extern ladbarem Akku und Pufferspeicher, damit der Akkuwechsel ohne Datenverlust gelingt, wäre aus meiner Sicht das Ding. Oder einfach ein nachzurüstender wasserdichter Anschluss für einen externen Akku, das Gummiteil kostet nicht die Welt und dann kann man die Laufzeit darüber selbst bestimmen.


----------



## Bike_N_D (21. Juni 2020)

HaiRaider66 schrieb:


> mit wechselbarem, extern ladbarem Akku und Pufferspeicher, damit der Akkuwechsel ohne Datenverlust gelingt, wäre aus meiner Sicht das Ding.


Stimme ich voll zu, vielleicht wird es ja was mit dem DIY Projekt  ? ?


----------



## a-x-e-l (21. Juni 2020)

Ach Leute, ich muss in letzter Zeit immer wieder an die Lebensweisheit der Dakota Indianer denken....

Seit einiger Zeit hatte ich Probleme, dass der Pieps beim Starten und Beenden ausblieb, dazu war die
Koppelei des Powermeters beim Start nervig.

Ich habe dann heute mal im Recovery Menü den Punkt Factory Reset angewählt und gestartet, dachte jetzt ist er platt und kennt mich nicht mehr. Nö, bis auf Sensoren und WLAN war noch alles da. Hmm..

Bin auf morgen gespannt.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. Juni 2020)

Eine Weisheit heißt 

"Der Tag geht zu Ende. Überdenke noch einmal, was er dir an Sorgen gebracht hat.
Ein Paar davon behalte, die anderen wirf weg"

Die Synchronisation mit dem iPad funktioniert immer noch nicht. Diese Sorge muss ich wohl behalten, alle anderen werfe ich einfach weg


----------



## Speichenputzer (22. Juni 2020)

repli schrieb:


> Auch nach zahlreichen Vergleichen mit anderen Bike Computern: Der ROX12.0 hat Schatten (Akku, manchmal Software Artefakte Android Betriebssystem, Touch, Barometer ungenau...) aber auch Licht (sehr gutes und schnelles Routing, Live Re-Routing, Basis komoot Maps/Algorithmen fürs Routing, flinke Mal, sehr gute Farbcodierung in den Maps / sehr gut lesbar, ...). Mit guter und schneller Map/Routing und intuitiver Bedienung finde ich ihn richtig klasse. Die Nachteile kann man teils umschiffen und teils wohl nur akzeptieren oder halt Ärger/Wettbewerbskauf. ?
> 
> Einem Akku Runtime Fix per plug&play möchte ich noch die Chance geben... Wenn's funktioniert bleibt er, andernfalls geht er (vlt wird's dann ein Karoo 2...)




So ist es!!
Aber genau diese "Schattenprobleme" sind doch die, die im täglichen Gebrauch permanent nerven. Wenn ich nur u.a. an diese seltsame Akkukalibrierung denke!
Das wirklich gute Routing benutzt man im heimischen Umfeld doch sicher eher selten.
Meiner Meinung nach sollte Sigma sich langfristig von der Entwicklung von anspruchsvollen Navis zurückziehen, wenn sie nicht weiter ihren guten Ruf aufs Spiel setzen wollen. Die Konkurrenz ist in vielen Punkten schon um einige "Entwicklungsstufen" voraus. 
Bei mir ist er schon vor einiger Zeit "gegangen". Aber wie ihr seht, beobachte ich noch mit grossem Interesse den weiteren Verlauf der "Entwicklungsarbeit" für Sigma hier im Forum.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. Juni 2020)

Würde mich interessieren wo der Bremsklotz sitzt.

Im Service nicht, die Jungs kennen ihre Produkte und Probleme.

Im Produktmanagement auch nicht, die Jungs sind ja nicht doof.

Jetzt sind wir am Kopf des Fisches angelangt....sonst bleibt ja nichts mehr.

Als naiver Kunde frage ich mich ob sich solch eine kleine Firma 4 Geschäftsführer leisten muss.


----------



## Rallarros (22. Juni 2020)

Die Kehrtwende in den Beurteilungen aller ist wirklich überraschend und bemerkenswert.
In meinem 2000 km langen Wintertest, dachte ich, ich wäre hier ein Außerirdischer.

-----------------

Heute läuft der Navi wieder gut, vielleicht liegt es daran, daß ich ihn durch sein Vaterland schaukelte.






Meine heutige 117 km Tour beendete sich im letzten Viertel so schlecht wie sie so gut angefangen hatte.





Nach dem Standby an einer Rastpause beim "*s'Rhinkaechele*" ging der Schuß voll nach hinten
durch mehrere spiralförmige sich überschneidende Serpentinen,
und dem Rox 12.0 nach genügte die geplante Komoot-Route nicht mehr,
und ich hätte noch 96 km dazu trampen sollen.

Ich ließ ihn laufen und fuhr weiter Richtung zuhause.
Bis vor meiner Tür hatte der Rox 12.0 das Ziel nicht mehr erkannt.
Zum guten Glück mußte er dank dem letzten "_Update_" nicht mehr dauerpiepsen!

Ja, dort oben, wenn man einen Tunnel unter einem Berg oder einem Fjord verpasst, kommen schnell über 150 km dazu, und dann sehr steil und auf Schotterwegen für die Renntiere.

----------------------

So, die zweite Testrunde ist beendet.

Salü.


----------



## Sadwick (22. Juni 2020)

homte schrieb:


> Eine Zusammenarbeit aller Hersteller....das wäre ein Knaller.


Geile Idee, dann hätte man wahrscheinlich alle Fehler der einzelnen Hersteller in einem Gerät vereint ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShawnHast (22. Juni 2020)

.


----------



## ShawnHast (23. Juni 2020)

.


----------



## Bike_N_D (23. Juni 2020)

Schon den Restart versucht? Oder komplett ausschalten und in Recovery booten?


----------



## ShawnHast (23. Juni 2020)

.


----------



## jojo_ab (23. Juni 2020)

@ShawnHast 
kannst du nachvollziehen, was du gemacht hast, bevor der Fehler kam? Ich habe keine Lust in die gleiche Falle zu laufen.

Die Fehlermeldung hilft nicht wirklich „send them to the Sigma Support“ und dann ist eine Telefonnummer angegeben ?. Akustikkoppler?


----------



## ShawnHast (23. Juni 2020)

Ich habe eigentlich nichts gemacht.

Bin mit dem Fahrrad zu Hause eingetroffen, Tour gestoppt, Aufzeichnung gespeichert, mit der Cloud automatisch synchronisiert, das Sportprofil geändert und das Gerät heruntergefahren.

Am nächsten Morgen startet der Rox nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saxoholic (23. Juni 2020)

Sadwick schrieb:


> Geile Idee, dann hätte man wahrscheinlich alle Fehler der einzelnen Hersteller in einem Gerät vereint ??


Wäre doch gut - dann wüsste man wenigstens, welches Gerät man auf keinen Fall kaufen sollte 

Klare "Feindbilder" sind gut für die eigene Orientierung. Die gibt es nur seit den 80ern nicht mehr - weder politisch noch sonst wo im Leben. Der heutige Einheitsbrei ist meistens leider immer irgendwo kacke. Mal hier und mal dort.


----------



## Fearrider (24. Juni 2020)

Kurze Frage: Ich würde gerne eine Tour mit Komoot planen und zum GPS-Computer übertragen. Wenn ich diese Route verlasse, soll der GPS-Computer sinnvoll neu routen (also nicht bloss "umdrehen").
Kann der Rox12 das? Ich hatte einen Lezyne Mega XL zum testen hier, der machte das nicht :-(
Ohne diese Funktion macht das für mich aber keinen Sinn.
Danke für Eure Mühe! ;-)


----------



## ShawnHast (24. Juni 2020)

Fearrider schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Ich würde gerne eine Tour mit Komoot planen und zum GPS-Computer übertragen. Wenn ich diese Route verlasse, soll der GPS-Computer sinnvoll neu routen (also nicht bloss "umdrehen").
> Kann der Rox12 das? Ich hatte einen Lezyne Mega XL zum testen hier, der machte das nicht :-(
> Ohne diese Funktion macht das für mich aber keinen Sinn.
> Danke für Eure Mühe! ;-)



Ja, das funktioniert auch sehr zuverlässig. Es kann vorkommen, dass zunächst nur ein einfacher U-Turn angeboten wird. Wenn man aber etwas weiterfährt, wird eine Alternative berechnet.


----------



## Fearrider (24. Juni 2020)

ShawnHast schrieb:


> Ja, das funktioniert auch sehr zuverlässig. Es kann vorkommen, dass zunächst nur ein einfacher U-Turn angeboten wird. Wenn man aber etwas weiterfährt, wird eine Alternative berechnet.



@ShwanHast Besten Dank für die Info!! Dann werde ich den ROX12 wohl doch mal versuchen ;-)


----------



## Rallarros (24. Juni 2020)

Fearrider schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Ich würde gerne eine Tour mit Komoot planen und zum GPS-Computer übertragen. Wenn ich diese Route verlasse, soll der GPS-Computer sinnvoll neu routen (also nicht bloss "umdrehen").
> Kann der Rox12 das? Ich hatte einen Lezyne Mega XL zum testen hier, der machte das nicht :-(
> Ohne diese Funktion macht das für mich aber keinen Sinn.
> Danke für Eure Mühe! ;-)




Nein, das funktioniert äußerst schlecht bis gar nicht.

Und wenn Du z.B von einer auf Komoot oder irgendsonst was zu einer anderen Komoot Tour wechseln möchtest, spinnt der Rox 12.0 total.

Aber wie hier hundert Mal geschrieben >>> "Sigma arbeitet daran".


----------



## Fearrider (24. Juni 2020)

@Rallarros Wenn ich eine Komoot Tour aus irgendwelchen Gründen verlasse (z.B. eine größere Baustelle), möchte ich auf einem sinnvollen Weg in Fahrtrichtung zum nächsten Punkt der Tour geführt werden, also rerouting oder neu routen ...und nicht ne viertel Stunde "Umdrehen" lesen müssen...


----------



## m0wlheld (24. Juni 2020)

Fearrider schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne eine Tour mit Komoot planen und zum GPS-Computer übertragen. Wenn ich diese Route verlasse, soll der GPS-Computer sinnvoll neu routen (also nicht bloss "umdrehen").



Das macht der 12er sowieso. Das Gerät orientiert sich an der Komoot-Route, wählt aber seine eigene Strecke. 

Merke ich als Rox 11 Besitzer immer, wenn der Kollege mit dem 12er und ich die *selbe* Komoot Route auf unsere Geräte spielen und bereits bei der 1. Abbiegung uneinheitliche Angaben auf den Geräten haben.


----------



## homte (24. Juni 2020)

Also mich führt er auch wieder zurück zur Route. Müsste lügen...nach 3-5 U-turn berechnet er bei MIR neu. Gibt aber wohl auch Ausnahmen.  ?


----------



## Fearrider (24. Juni 2020)

homte schrieb:


> Also mich führt er auch wieder zurück zur Route. Müsste lügen...nach 3-5 U-turn berechnet er bei MIR neu. Gibt aber wohl auch Ausnahmen.  ?


 Wie gesagt, der MEGA XL machte das gar nicht....
Das würde mir dann so beim Rox 12 reichen.
Ein Nachfolger ist bestimmt noch nicht geplant? Hab zumindest nichts gefunden...


----------



## Bike_N_D (24. Juni 2020)

@Fearrider Das mit den Strecken von Komoot, Strava oder Sigma Datacenter funktioniert wirklich sehr gut auf dem Rox 12. 
Ich hatte bis jetzt noch nie Probleme damit. Manchmal reicht aber auch ein bisschen gesunder Menschenverstand aus, um etwas vorausschauend zu fahren. 
Du hast ja auf dem Rox 12 ne Kartendarstellung wenn du dich navigieren läßt (geht aber auch ohne Karte, dann aber mit Navigationshinweisen), die Karte ist in mehreren Stufen zoomfähig, damit kannst du dann auch sehen, ob der Weg den du grade fährst weiter vorn eh wieder auf die "verlassenen" Route/Strecke kommt oder nicht.
Wenn die Strecke dann länger wird, dann berechnet der Rox 12 auch relativ zügig einen neuen Verlauf, den aktuellen Weg folgend, auf den ursprünglichen Weg/Route. 
Habe das alles vergangenen Jahres im Urlaub getan, es hat wunderbar funktioniert.
Solltest du dir den Rox 12 kaufen, hast du ja sicherlich auch ein gewisses Rückgaberecht bei "Nichtgefallen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_N_D (24. Juni 2020)

@Fearrider hier noch mal eine für dich interessante Seite


----------



## Fearrider (24. Juni 2020)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> @Fearrider hier noch mal eine für dich interessante Seite


Besten Dank!?


----------



## ShawnHast (24. Juni 2020)

Ob eine Alternativroute oder nur ein U-Turn angeboten wird, hängt natürlich auch von den gemachten Einstellungen ab. Wenn die Routenpräferenz unbefestigte Wege ausschließt, wird bei der Überfahrt auf einen Feldweg nur der U-Turn angeboten.


----------



## Bike_N_D (24. Juni 2020)

@Fearrider Sigma hat hier im Forum das ganze mit Route/Track versucht zu erklären, Sigma schrieb damals:


> Grundsätzlich wird ein Track und eine Zielangabe unterschiedlich behandelt. Wenn man einem Track folgen möchte, versucht der ROX 12.0 den Nutzer auf dem Track zu halten. Dies ist in der Regel auch gewünscht.
> Hat man nur ein Ziel eingegeben, ist der Weg dorthin nicht relevant. Daher kann der ROX 12.0 auch schnell einen alternativen Weg vorschlagen, wenn man die ursprüngliche Strecke verlässt.


----------



## Bike_N_D (24. Juni 2020)

Hallo an alle hier.
Ich wollte kurz mal berichten, wie es seit dem Erhalt des Austauschgerätes so ging.
Erhalten habe ich, wie bereits geschrieben, ein Austauschgerät, da der Akku und wahrscheinlich noch andere Dinge einen "Treffer" abbekommen hatte (kein Sturz oder ähnliches war der Ausschlaggeber, der Akku ging zur Neige)
Seit vergangenem Dienstag, als ich ihn erhielt, wurde er komplett geladen.
Dann die ganze Zeit im Stand-By Modus behalten bis heute  ? (also kein Ausschalten des Gerätes)
Während Dienstag hab ich insgesamt 14 Fahrten unternommen, gesamt 6h 32m ca. 119km (inbegriffen waren Fahrten zu und von Arbeit, Freizeit und Training (nicht viel, ich weiß)). Angeschlossen waren Speedsensor, Herz und Leistung incl. Cadence.
Also seit 8 Tagen ON im Stand-By und Normalbetrieb, das ist beachtlich.
Heute hab ich bei 30% meine Tour gestartet, angekommen nach 2h 10m stand der Akku bei 18%, Tour gespeichert und anschließend mit Sigma Cloud, Strava und Komoot synchronisiert.
Alles hat Top funktioniert. ?
Heute wird er mal ans Netzteil gehängt und geladen. Noch immer ist er im Stand-By Modus, das klappt echt gut muss ich sagen. Findet GPS schneller als wenn ich ihn neu kalt starte und ist in nullzeit einsatzfähig ?.
Bis jetzt, keine Abstürze, keine Sensorenaussetzer, keine verlorenen Sensoren.


----------



## Rallarros (24. Juni 2020)

Fearrider schrieb:


> und nicht ne viertel Stunde "Umdrehen" lesen müssen...



... einen  ganzen Nachmittag.

---------------------------

Nach jedem Stand-by ist der Kontakt mit dem StePS E8000 abgebrochen
und sehr schwer wieder herzustellen.

Bei einem "kalten Start" besteht der Kontakt.


----------



## Bike_N_D (24. Juni 2020)

Für alle Rox 12 Neueinsteiger und welche, die immer noch Probleme damit haben ? einfach mal die Anleitung zum Rox 12 lesen, da ist sehr vieles erklärt, was im Rox 12 eigenem Tutorial nicht wirklich gut rüber kommt.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (24. Juni 2020)

Gerät läuft top 

Synchronisation mit dem iPad seit 18.06. nix mehr  

Edit: Gerade wurden die fehlenden Einheiten synchronisiert


----------



## Rallarros (26. Juni 2020)

Nach den obligatorischen alltäglichen Amokfahrten,
hat heute  zum ersten mal auch die Aufzeichnung nicht richtig funktioniert. Ein Novum.  

Sie hat in meiner 110 km langen Tour mehr als die erste Hälfte vergessen,
und dies nicht bei dem Stand-by der Pause, also ohne "Grund".
Vor dem Stand-by hatte ich das Ding nicht mehr berührt, wohl gemerkt.

Dabei war die Aufzeichnung das einzige, was bis jetzt richtig funktionierte.
Das Sigma Portal ist zwar auch sehr lahm, aber es funktioniert. 
Das Komoot Portal ist perfekt. 

Ich benutzte die Aufzeichnung , um wie immer nach dem Ende der geplanten Komoot-Tour eben diese Tour am PC zu verfeinern, nach der realen Strecke, die ich gefahren bin,
dies in der Hoffnung, daß das nächste mal die GPS Funktion sich bei der geplanten Tour normal verhält...

Am Wochenende habe ich die 6000 Km Marke seit dem 13. Januar erreicht, und die 10000 seit dem Erwerb des Husqvarna vor einem Jahr.
Es ist eine Reisemaschine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max-Ferdinand (26. Juni 2020)

Schmeiß doch endlich dein ROX in den Anhänger und kauf dir 'ne Karte.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (26. Juni 2020)

Max-Ferdinand schrieb:


> Schmeiß doch endlich dein ROX in den Anhänger und kauf dir 'ne Karte.



Updates können dort mit dem Edding eingezeichnet werden


----------



## Bike_N_D (26. Juni 2020)

Rallarros schrieb:


> Nach den obligatorischen alltäglichen Amokfahrten,
> hat heute zum ersten mal auch die Aufzeichnung nicht richtig funktioniert. Ein Novum.


Nun, wenn du alle Hilfe aus dem Forum und vom Hersteller selbst nicht annimmst, dann kann dir wirklich niemand mehr helfen.
Sigma hat dir schon mehrmals angeboten deinen Rox 12 zu checken. Eine Tour zu Sigma wäre ja auch für dich nicht das Problem, also warum nutzt du das Angebot dann nicht? Was bitte könntest du verlieren? 
Mach einfach nen Termin mit Sigma aus, radel hin und vielleicht hast du dann all deine Probleme gelöst bekommen. Besser kann man es eigentlich gar nicht haben.
Abgesehen davon, wenn du mit dem Rox 12 nicht zufrieden bist, wieso hast du ihn dann nicht zurück gegeben und nutzt dein altbewährtes Navi weiter?


----------



## Speichenputzer (26. Juni 2020)

Rallarros ist sicher der von der Konkurrenz bezahlte Forumstroll.....


----------



## ShawnHast (26. Juni 2020)

Das Bootloop-Problem ist bei mir mittlerweile verschwunden. Ich musste mehrmals den Rox neustarten (ca. 7 Mal) und dann ging er plötzlich wieder; nur die persönlichen Daten mussten neu eingegeben werden, Touren waren alle noch vorhanden. Das Problem kann ich nicht reproduzieren. Meine Vermutung, dass der letzte GPS-Status dafür verantwortlich ist, d.h. wenn das Gerät bei gutem GPS-Empfang heruntergefahren wird und bei nicht vorhandenem Signal (z.B. Keller) gestartet wird, konnte ich nicht bestätigen. Ich habe den Rox mittlerweile 9 Monate und das Problem ist exakt 3 Mal aufgetreten, ansonsten keinerlei Abstürze. Damit kann ich leben, v.a. weil während einer Fahrt noch keine Probleme aufgetreten sind. Bei der heutigen Tour über 8 Stunden funktionierte der Rox auch wieder zuverlässig.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (26. Juni 2020)

Heute hat die Synchronisation mit dem iPad zeitnah funktioniert 
So darf es bleiben, dann ist alles gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mark_Us (27. Juni 2020)

Hallo, 
ich hätte mal eine Frage zur Genauigkeit der Km/h bzw. Distanz. Ich habe heute einen ant+ Sender an der Vorderradnabe montiert und bei der darauf folgenden Tour meinen Sigma BC23.16 mitlaufen lassen. Auf beiden Geräten (Rox12 und BC23.16) war exakt der gleiche Radumfang angegeben. Am Ende der Tour hatte der Rox dann 2 km weniger bei der Distanz und 1 km/h weniger bei der Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit. Wie kann das sein, wenn bei beiden Geräten der gleiche Radumfang angegeben ist? Eine Umdrehung ist eine Umdrehung und der Weg sollte dann bei beiden Geräten der gleiche sein. Muss ich da noch was kalibrieren oder was kann man da falsch machen. CAD Sensor ist vom gleichen Hersteller und hatte praktisch keine Abweichung zum BC23.16. 
Hat einer von euch eine Erklärung dafür oder kann mir verraten was ich falsch mache? 
Beste Grüße 
Markus


----------



## homte (27. Juni 2020)

Mein neues Austauschgerät funktioniert auch ohne Probleme. Danke nochmal an Sigma für den unkomplizierten Austausch. Vielleicht sollte der ein oder andere mit seinem scheinbar total unbrauchbaren Gerät auch mal ausprobieren. ? Machmal passt aber auch einfach der Bediener nicht zum Gerät. Ich hab meinen anstandslos getauscht bekommen, obwohl die Garantie gerade abgelaufen war. Warum das nicht in Anspruch genommen wird ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## homte (27. Juni 2020)

@Mark_Us
Lief der Rox über einen Sensor oder GPS?
Oder hast du beide Geräte mit einem Sensor gekoppelt?


----------



## Mark_Us (27. Juni 2020)

homte schrieb:


> @Mark_Us
> Lief der Rox über einen Sensor oder GPS?


Der lief über den Sensor. War verbunden und hat auch im Stand, wenn ich das Rad gedreht habe Geschwindigkeit angezeigt.


----------



## homte (27. Juni 2020)

Hm. Das sollte eigentlich keine Probleme machen. ?


----------



## a-x-e-l (27. Juni 2020)

Die Differenzen bei der Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit könnte ich mir noch durch unterschiedliches Verhalten bei Ampel-Stops ect. erklären aber nicht die Unterschiede in der Streckenlänge. Wie lang war die Distanz, bei der am Ende 2 km Differenz angezeigt wurden?


----------



## Mark_Us (27. Juni 2020)

Die Strecke war 49 km (bzw 47 auf dem Rox). Unterschied in der Fahrzeit waren unter 20 Sekunden, also auch nicht die Welt, die den unterschiedlichen Durchschnitt erklärt. Man sieht auch beim Fahren, dass der Rox immer ca 1 km/h weniger anzeigt.


----------



## a-x-e-l (27. Juni 2020)

Es gibt das Wischmenü von oben nach unten. In der Zeile unter dem Beleuchtungsbalken  siehst du die gekoppelten Sensoren. Ist der Speedsensor dort während der Fahrt zu sehen? Symbol wie ein alter Tacho,
also Kreisabschnitt mit Tachonadel.


----------



## Scrat (27. Juni 2020)

Ich darf mich auch bei @SIGMA-Support bedanken, habe meinen ROX 12 letzte Woche auf den Weg zu Sigma gebracht und gestern ein Paket mit einem neuen ROX 12 erhalten - morgen bin ich wieder damit unterwegs


----------



## a-x-e-l (27. Juni 2020)

@Scrat 

Welche Probleme hattest du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mark_Us (27. Juni 2020)

Hab ich während der Fahrt nicht geprüft. Hab nur zweimal als ich gestanden habe am Vorderrad gedreht um zu schauen, ob der Sensor ein Signal gibt, also Geschwindigkeit anzeigt (hat er). Bin gestern ohne Sensor gefahren als Speed über GPS, da war auch eine Abweichung aber weniger als heute mit dem Sensor.


----------



## Landbewohner (27. Juni 2020)

Hallo Mark
Ich hatte bzw habe das selbe Prob mit meiner Garmin Fenix und dem Rox 12.
Exakt mit den selben sensoren gekoppelt zeit der Rox auch immer andere Kilometer an.
Bin auch noch nicht draufgekommen was es ist.

Wenn ich mit dem Rox 10 unterwegs bin stimmen beide (also die Garmin und der Rox10 )
auf den Meter genau


----------



## Scrat (27. Juni 2020)

@a-x-e-l Ich hatte unter anderem auf einer langen Fahrt vor 2 Wochen nach ca. 10h eine Art „Watchdog“-Meldung auf dem Display, bevor dann ein automatischer Reboot kam. Details aus der Meldung konnte ich aber nicht ablesen.

@Mark_Us und @Landbewohner

Habt ihr auf fenix und ROX den gleichen Radumfang in mm eingestellt? Das war voriges Jahr bei mir der Grund für die Abweichungen. Nachdem ich den identischen Umfang hatte, lagen die Geräte auch gleich.


----------



## Mark_Us (28. Juni 2020)

Ja, Radumfang bei beiden Geräten gleich. Werde heute mal einen anderen Sensor testen und während der Fahrt schauen ob er eine Verbindung anzeigt. Den Umfang habe ich bei den Radeinstellungen in den Sportprofilen angegeben. Das ist doch richtig oder muss der noch woanders eingetragen werden?


----------



## Flipper63 (28. Juni 2020)

Hab gerade meine gestrige Tour mit der Cloud synchronisiert. Gemeldet wurde erfoglreich, aber sehen konnte ich meine Tour in der Übersicht nicht. Anschliessend mit Sigma-link auf Handy probiert, Aktivität wurde ange
zeigt. Nochmal PC- Software gestartet und nachgeschaut... fehlte imer noch.Bin gespannt wann sie dort auftaucht.


----------



## Landbewohner (28. Juni 2020)

Hallo
ja auch bei mir exakt der gleiche Radumfang eingestellt


----------



## Mark_Us (28. Juni 2020)

So, heute einen anderen Sensor ausprobiert. Abweichung auf 10km Distanz waren 100 Meter. Das denke ich ist normal und der andere Sensor scheint defekt zu sein. 

Mir ist aber aufgefallen, dass die Trainings Zeiten immer noch nicht stimmen. Ist um eine Stunde verschoben. Soweit ich das hier im Faden gelesen habe sollte das doch behoben sein. Ist der Bug immer noch da oder kann ich die Urzeit irgendwo manuell einstellen?


----------



## sOKRATEs100 (28. Juni 2020)

Gestern wollte ich mit ein paar Leuten ne Runde drehen. Alle hat funktioniert als ich losgefahren bin. 30 Minuten Pause wg. Regen eingelegt. Danach weiter....  Der Rox 12 hat meine Herzfrequenz nicht mehr erkannt und hat glaub auch nicht mehr aufgezeichnet. Habe das Gerät ausgeschaltet gehabt und wollte neu starten: "Bootloop error detected"

Sehr ärgerlich. Factory Reset durchführen wollte/konnte ich nicht. Zum einen wollte ich die Dateien an Sigma senden (ohne das Kartenmaterial - wie auf dem Screenshot angegeben) und zu anderen hätte ich dafür keine Zeit während der Tour gehabt noch wusste ich wie das hätte gehen sollen während der Tour.

Jetzt bin ich zu Hause.

In Windows sehe ich jetzt "USB Laufwerk ( D: )" nachdem ich ein paar Sekunden auf den "An-Knopf" gedrückt habe. Wenn ich da drauf drücke heisst es: "Legen Sie einen Datenträger in das USB-Laufwerk ( D: )  ein."

Wie kann ich auf das Dateisystem zugreifen? Wenn ich ein Factory Reset durchführe werden die relevanten Daten wohl nicht mehr vorhanden sein?


----------



## ShawnHast (28. Juni 2020)

ShawnHast schrieb:


> Das Bootloop-Problem ist bei mir mittlerweile verschwunden. Ich musste mehrmals den Rox neustarten (ca. 7 Mal) und dann ging er plötzlich wieder; nur die persönlichen Daten mussten neu eingegeben werden, Touren waren alle noch vorhanden. Das Problem kann ich nicht reproduzieren.



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst. Power + Home-Taste lang gedrückt halten, um in den Recovery-Modus zu kommen und das Gerät neu zu starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oenkeldoenkel (29. Juni 2020)

Sagt mal, wie ist das bei euch? 
Wenn ich am Rox eine Route von Punkt A an eine bestimmte Adresse plane, rechnet er sich völlig utopische HM aus, die km passen. 
Mir ist es gestern aufgefallen als ich nach Hause wollte, und spaßeshalber mich navigieren ließ. 
Der Rox hat etwas über 800hm errechnet und schlußendlich waren es 300hm, was auch plausibel ist, und ich bin stur der Navigation nachgefahren. 
Es ist nur bei der Navigation so, beim Track passt alles einwandfrei. 
Hab ich in den Einstellungen irgendwas verstellt? Ich meine, dass es früher anders war ,kann es aber nicht sicher sagen, da ich wenn ich die Navigation nutz, meistens nen Track nachfahre.


----------



## Scrat (29. Juni 2020)

Die Höhenmeter hängen wesentlich von der Genauigkeit des DEM (Digital Elevation Model/digitales Höhenmodell) und dessen Auflösung ab.

Ich hatte auch schon die Beobachtung, dass auf einer geplanten Route Anstiege im Höhenprofil drin waren, die real gar nicht existierten.

Das liegt dann an der Rasterung des Modells, wenn man da genau einen Sprung erwischt - oder ne Zeitlang genau an einer Rastergrenze hin- und hermäandert, können schnell mehr hm berechnet werden als es real sind.

Hier ist das mit der Rasterung gut erklärt:https://www.bkg.bund.de/DE/Produkte...modelle/Deutschland/DGM-Deutschland_cont.html


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (29. Juni 2020)

Scrat schrieb:


> Die Höhenmeter hängen wesentlich von der Genauigkeit des DEM (Digital Elevation Model/digitales Höhenmodell) und dessen Auflösung ab.
> 
> Ich hatte auch schon die Beobachtung, dass auf einer geplanten Route Anstiege im Höhenprofil drin waren, die real gar nicht existierten.
> 
> ...


Ah ok, das erklärt einiges. Krass ist halt, dass es fast 500hm auf 20km ausmacht.


----------



## Scrat (29. Juni 2020)

Magst Du die Strecke mal beschreiben? Muss ja nicht von Omas Haustür zu Deiner Haustür sein, aber von Ort zu Ort.

Würde mir das gerne mal auf unterschiedlichem Kartenmaterial angucken.


----------



## sOKRATEs100 (29. Juni 2020)

Kurzes Update zu meinem Fall:

Habe heute mit Sigma telefoniert. Der Herr war sehr freundlich. Er hat für meinen Fall keine Lösung parat gehabt, wie ich an die Daten gelangen kann, so ich diese Daten Sigma zur Verfügung stellen kann. Ok, ich hätte den Support anschreiben können mit der Bitte um Einsendung des Gerätes auf Kosten von Sigma....
Er wollte mit mir ein Factory Reset durchführen, dann wären ja aber sämtliche relevante Daten die zu dem Bootloop geführt haben sehr wahrscheinlich weg gewesen. ?

Nunja, werde das Gerät an Amazon zurückschicken (hatten mir eh grau anstatt weiss geschickt). Schade. Gerät fand ich die 3-4 Male gut, wo ich es benutzt hatte.

13.0 sei wohl in Arbeit aber noch nicht klar, wann es auf den Markt kommen wird. Das könnte ich mir dann nochmals anschauen. Bis dahin werde ich wohl mein Handy über eine Garmin-Halterung am Rad befestigen. ?‍♂️


----------



## a-x-e-l (29. Juni 2020)

sOKRATEs100 schrieb:


> Kurzes Update zu meinem Fall:
> 
> Habe heute mit Sigma telefoniert. Der Herr war sehr freundlich. Er hat für meinen Fall keine Lösung parat gehabt, wie ich an die Daten gelangen kann, so ich diese Daten Sigma zur Verfügung stellen kann. Ok, ich hätte den Support anschreiben können mit der Bitte um Einsendung des Gerätes auf Kosten von Sigma....
> Er wollte mit mir ein Factory Reset durchführen, dann wären ja aber sämtliche relevante Daten die zu dem Bootloop geführt hatten sehr wahrscheinlich weg gewesen. ?
> ...



Ich hatte letztens auch einen Factory Reset durchgeführt, wobei meine pers. Daten bis auf die Login Sigma Cloud, WLAN und Sensorkopplung noch alles da war. Aber jeder ROX 12 ist ein Unikat, so meine Meinung.
Kann die Entscheidung gut verstehen, das Gerät zu retournieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaiRaider66 (29. Juni 2020)

Flipper63 schrieb:


> Hab gerade meine gestrige Tour mit der Cloud synchronisiert. Gemeldet wurde erfoglreich, aber sehen konnte ich meine Tour in der Übersicht nicht. Anschliessend mit Sigma-link auf Handy probiert, Aktivität wurde angezeigt. Nochmal PC- Software gestartet und nachgeschaut... fehlte imer noch.Bin gespannt wann sie dort auftaucht.



Das Problem hatte ich jetzt auch schon ein paar Mal. Imho liegt es daran, das die Aktivität ohne Namen in die Cloud geladen wird. Sigma-Link kommt damit klar, die Mac-Software auch, aber das Data-Center am iPad nicht. Was bitte mal jemand nachvollziehen könnte. Wenn der ROX12 eine Aktivität erfolgreich synchronisiert hat und ich dann am iPad synchronisiere, wird nichts angezeigt, synchronisiere ich dann mit Sigma-Link bekomme ich eine Anzeige der Gesamtwerte, aber alle Einzelwerte und die Karte sind weg. Vergebe ich einen Namen ist nach einem Sync am iPad die Aktivität da, aber dort werden die Werte nur im Dashboard angezeigt. In der Aktivität keine Anzeige, wählt man ein Feld aus, dann tauchen die Werte auf.





Das einzige was anscheinend funktioniert, Sync ROX/Cloud, dann Sync Cloud/Link, dort benennen, dann Sync Link/Cloud, anschließend funktioniert es mit allen anderen Zugriffen.


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (29. Juni 2020)

Scrat schrieb:


> Magst Du die Strecke mal beschreiben? Muss ja nicht von Omas Haustür zu Deiner Haustür sein, aber von Ort zu Ort.
> 
> Würde mir das gerne mal auf unterschiedlichem Kartenmaterial angucken.


Es war von 77709 Wolfach nach 72275 Alpirsbach in Baden-Württemberg, beides mal Ortsmitte zu Ortsmitte, ohne Straße. 
Danke schon mal ?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (29. Juni 2020)

@HaiRaider66 Das scheint die Lösung zu sein  und erklärt meinen „Zufallstreffer“ vor einigen Tagen.

Seitdem ging es wieder nicht.....bis eben.

Habe dann in der Link App die Synchronisation angestoßen und schon wird alles auf dem iPad angezeigt 

Wenn diese Reihenfolge so eingehalten werden muss ist das für mich soweit o.k. auch wenn es „so“ nicht sein sollte.


----------



## ShawnHast (29. Juni 2020)

Habt ihr auch mit der neuen Firmware das Phänomen, dass im Navigationsmodus ausschließlich beim Abbiegen kein Hinweiston mehr erfolgt? In den Einstellungen sind bei mir alle Töne aktiviert.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. Juni 2020)

Ton ist da.


----------



## bravasx (30. Juni 2020)

Ich stehe ja auch bereits mit Sigma in Kontakt... ich "leide" unter andere Probleme: denn weiterhin verliert mein Rox seit dem letzten Update immer wieder die Sensoren während der Fahrt. Entweder an der Ampel, wo er in die Trainingspause geht oder einfach beim Fahren... zack, da ist kein Wert mehr da. Und die lassen sich dann auch nicht wieder neu koppeln, ohne Neustart des Rox. Sehr ärgerlich, aber Sigma weiß Bescheid. 

Mittlerweile habe ich das Problem mit dem Duo1 und Duo2 Sensor, also scheint es am Rox zu liegen. Ich dachte am Anfang, es könnte der Duo2 sein. Aber auch der Duo1 verliert die Werte...

Zudem ist es mittlerweile "Standard" geworden, dass er bei jedem Einschalten mindestens einmal sich Rebootet bevor ich überhaupt was machen kann. Einmal anfassen und er startet neu. Leider hat auch hier keiner eine Lösung.

So läuft der Rox bei mir tadellos, Akku top, Routing top (auch wenn ich die Strecke verlasse, sucht er mir ne Ausweichmöglichkeit). Aber das mit den Sensoren und Reboot ist nervig...


----------



## bravasx (30. Juni 2020)

PS: weiß jemand, wie man ältere Firmware wieder einspielen kann? Ich würde das einfach mal testen wollen, da ich denke, das die FW bei mir Probleme macht.


----------



## Bike_N_D (30. Juni 2020)

bravasx schrieb:


> wie man ältere Firmware wieder einspielen kann?


Ein downgrade der Firmware ist, soweit ich weiß, nicht möglich. Lass mich aber gern eines besseren belehren.


----------



## bravasx (1. Juli 2020)

So, laut Sigma ist kein Downgrade möglich. Sigma schickt mir aber jetzt ein Rox12 mit der alten FW zu, das darf und soll ich testen um zu schauen, ob die Probleme an der letzten Firmware liegen. 

Muss sagen, bis jetzt habe ich nur positives Feedback seitens des Kundenservice zu verzeichnen.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (1. Juli 2020)

bravasx schrieb:


> Muss sagen, bis jetzt habe ich nur positives Feedback seitens des Kundenservice zu verzeichnen.


Viel Erfolg - bin auch noch auf der vorletzten FW, die wirkt stabiler.

Das ist das wenige Gute, in diesem >2 Jährigen Drama ... der Kundenservice ist im Zweifel noch da !
Mir zeigt das auch eine zunehmende Ratlosigkeit bei Sigma, im Bezug zum 12er - aber wenigstens versuchen sie einem zu helfen.

Auch wenn es nicht so klingen mag - das war ein Lob ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rallarros (1. Juli 2020)

@Basstler_bln

Danke für Deine ehrliche Sachlichkeit mit deinem Statement:

"in diesem 2 Jährigen Drama".....
"zunehmende Ratlosigkeit"
"Sigma ist im Zweifel" usw

Ich glaube, die Kunden gehören nicht zu einem Sterbehilfe-Verein.

Man liest auch hier seit zwei Jahren, daß jeder Rox12.0 ein "Unikat" ist...

----- 

1) Mir ist vorgestern passiert, daß das gps den ganzen Nachmittag wild getobt und gepiepst hatte,
mir die richtige geplante Komoot Route zeigte, 
aber rot, als ob ich ihm nicht gehorchte.
Ich blieb stur auf der richtigen Route, aber das Ding akzeptierte es nicht und nie.

2) Zweitens, wenn man von dem Ding eine auf Komoot geplante  Route aber in umgekehrter Richtung verlangt,
ist zwar vor der Abfahrt die richtige vollständige Route angezeigt,
aber sie verschwindet sofort beim Losfahren;
es zeigt nur mein Zuhause und mit einer Distanz von Null Kilometer.

Da ich im Februar unzählige Factory Resets und Cache Entsorgungen gemacht hatte,
und da das letzte "Update" von März drauf gekommen ist,
sind all die wechselseitigen Fehler eindeutig nur Software Probleme.
Der Tausch von einem "Unikat" gegen ein anderes "Unikat" scheint zweifelhaft.

Übrigens, das Flippern mit dem Weiß-Schwarz Bildschirm mit Rebooten beim Start einer Fahrt ist wieder ganz weg, ohne äußerlichen Eingriff.


----------



## bravasx (1. Juli 2020)

@*Rallarros, *wenn Du aber weiterhin Probleme hast, dann wende Dich doch mal an Sigma und gehe auf Ihre Bemühungen ein. Ich habe seit 2 bis 3 Wochen Kontakt mit Sigma persönlich und das Leihgerät ist bereits auf dem Weg zu mir. Du stellst aber auf Stur und schreibst dann nur negatives. Einfach mal mit Sigma reden, vielleicht ist auch ein Testgerät bei Dir möglich oder was auch immer. 

Aber nur Meckern bringt niemanden was...


----------



## Bike_N_D (1. Juli 2020)

Rallarros schrieb:


> 1) Mir ist vorgestern passiert, daß das gps den ganzen Nachmittag wild getobt und gepiepst hatte,
> mir die richtige geplante Komoot Route zeigte,
> aber rot, als ob ich ihm nicht gehorchte.
> Ich blieb stur auf der richtigen Route, aber das Ding akzeptierte es nicht und nie.
> ...



?‍♂️ Ich finde einfach keine Worte mehr, ich muss wirklich aufhören meine Hand jedesmal bei diesen Post's von dir gegen meine Stirn zu schlagen, irgendwann ist der Punkt erreicht wo es weht tut. 

Zu 1.: GEH ZU SIGMA!!!!!! oder TELEFONIERE MIT IHNEN!!! SIE HELFEN WIRKLICH, KEIN SCHERZ!!!!
Zu 2.: Stimmt so nicht, habe bei mir extra eine lange Komoot Route genommen um diese dann in umgekehrter Fahrtrichtung fahren zu wollen. 
Umrechnung klappt prima und je nach Länge der Route auch recht schnell?.
Nach Berechnung kommt die Frage ob vom Start oder nächster möglicher Einstiegspunkt, beides klappt ohne Probleme ?.
Abfahren der Strecke in der neu berechneten Richtung, klappt ohne Probleme und funktioniert sogar mit Fahrthinweisen ?
Keine Ahnung was du hast, aber es klappt alles wunderbar.
Schon die Bedienungsanleitung gelesen, welche ich weiter vorn verlinkt hatte?

Solltest du dennoch nicht mit Sigma in Kontakt treten wollen um deinen Rox 12 einem Service oder Austausch zu erhalten, dann bitte ich dich, hier keine weiteren Posts dieser Art zu schreiben, es nervt einfach nur. 
Jeder hat bisher immer geholfen bekommen, entweder von Forenmitgliedern oder von Sigma selbst. 
Bei sturen Leuten hat das aber keinen rechten Sinn wie es schein.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. Juli 2020)

Glaube mein ROX 12 ist krank....heute Bootloop ohne Ende. Eine Aufzeichnung war nicht möglich. Nach 1h40min hatte ich keine Geduld/Lust mehr.

Muss eventuell in die SIGMA Klinik.


----------



## ShawnHast (1. Juli 2020)

In den letzten Wochen haben sich hier wieder die Berichte der Bootloops gemehrt. Das Problem ist zwei Jahre nach der Markteinführung offensichtlich immer noch nicht gelöst.


----------



## HaiRaider66 (1. Juli 2020)

Ich hatte nun in einem Sportprofil Enduro ausgewählt, Aufzeichnung ok, Sync mit Komoot und Cloud angeblich auch ok. Kommt nur nix an. Ging nur mit Auslesen am Rechner über USB. 
Was mich z.B. auch massiv stört, das ich nach Auswahl eines Profils den Namen nicht mehr sehe, habe eben mehr als ein MTB. Kann man zwar hinterher zuordnen ... aber Bedienkomfort ist anders.


----------



## jojo_ab (1. Juli 2020)

Heute stehen irgendwie die Sterne schlecht für den Rox. Nachdem er die letzten Wochen ok lief (mal abgesehen von einmal HR Sensor Verbindung verloren), ist heute der Wurm drin.
Rox gestartet und auf "Sportprofile" gedrückt -> Reboot
Danach bei der ersten Displayberührung -> Reboot
Zuhause ausgemacht, später angemacht um die Daten hochzuladen, nach der ersten Berührung -> Reboot

Ob es noch ein Softwareupdate von Sigma geben wird, das die Fehler behebt? ?‍♂️ Kann's mir kaum mehr vorstellen.


----------



## Rennbootlenker (1. Juli 2020)

? Hi

ich bin immernoch einer der Ausnahmen hier, letztes Wochenende endlich mal ein Rennen gefahren und der 2. ROX funktioniert genauso gut wie der erste lass mich mittlerweile sogar öfter navigieren, aber das war ja nie ein Problem.
Im meinem Radlerkreis fahren mittlerweile 3 Bekannte den Rox und da läufts ausser die Ausreißer der TF ganz gut.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. Juli 2020)

Bei mir ging es auch mit der Auswahl eines anderen Sportprofils los.
Die ganze Zeit lief er tadellos, nur die Synchronisation mit dem iPad klappte nicht zeitnah.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bravasx (2. Juli 2020)

Das mit dem Reboot ist Sigma bekannt, aber noch nicht die Ursache gefunden. Wenn ich das Testgerät habe, schaue ich mal, wie es sich dort verhält. Bei mir war es am Anfang mit der neuen FW auch überhaupt nicht da, aber erst im Laufe der Zeit fing das an... an was das liegen soll, ist mir schleierhaft. Vielleicht wenn der Speicher sich füllt, dass er beim ersten Boot ein Problem deswegen hat?


----------



## Karlii (2. Juli 2020)

Hi zusammen. 

Mein Rox läuft soweit gut. 
Nutze die neuste Android app System 10.1 Data Center die neuste Version. 


Habe ab und zu mal einen Reeboot.
Auffällig ist,das es vor gekommen ist wenn : 
(aber nicht reproduzierbar)

Ich die Sport Profile im Datacenter (Pc) über arbeitet habe
Die Sportprofile in der Sigma App 
(android)überarbeitet hab. 
Die Sportfrofile am Rox überarbeitet und anschl. gesynct hab. 

Ebenso ist sind dann nach einem reboot die gelöschten Profile wieder da. 

Leider lässt sich das bei mir nicht reproduzieren.

Vielleicht hat jmd.ähnliche beobachtungen oder kann es reproduzieren. 


Viele Grüße 

Karli


----------



## SIGMA-Support (2. Juli 2020)

bravasx schrieb:


> @*Rallarros, *wenn Du aber weiterhin Probleme hast, dann wende Dich doch mal an Sigma und gehe auf Ihre Bemühungen ein. Ich habe seit 2 bis 3 Wochen Kontakt mit Sigma persönlich und das Leihgerät ist bereits auf dem Weg zu mir. Du stellst aber auf Stur und schreibst dann nur negatives. Einfach mal mit Sigma reden, vielleicht ist auch ein Testgerät bei Dir möglich oder was auch immer.
> 
> Aber nur Meckern bringt niemanden was...



So sieht´s aus


----------



## SIGMA-Support (2. Juli 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Glaube mein ROX 12 ist krank....heute Bootloop ohne Ende. Eine Aufzeichnung war nicht möglich. Nach 1h40min hatte ich keine Geduld/Lust mehr.
> 
> Muss eventuell in die SIGMA Klinik.



Hi @Gianty 
könntest Du uns bitte per PN oder per Mail kontaktieren, sodass wir mit Dir zusammen Deine Thematik anschauen und auch lösen können. 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. Juli 2020)

Geht auch Telefon? Morgen hätte ich frei. Ist einfacher als Mail, da kann man vielleicht parallel am Gerät was ausprobieren.


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (2. Juli 2020)

An alle die das Problem haben, dass nach einer Pause der Rox die Sensoren verliert und nicht mehr zu koppeln sind.
Ich hatte dieses Problem von heut auf morgen und konnte es mir nicht erklären, hab dann mal ganz stark mein Spatzenhirn angestrengt und überlegt was ich wohl verstellt haben könnte.
Bin dann bei den Displayeinstellungen gelandet, dort hatte ich vor kurzem den Wert von Display "immer an" , auf 5min gesetzt.
Schlau wie ich bin hab ich den Wert wieder verändert und siehe da, die Sensoren bleiben verbunden wie sie sollen oder lassen sich wieder problemlos verbinden, auch wenn ich das Display manuell ausschalte.

Nur zur Info, bei mir gibt es definitiv mehr bootloops nach Firmwareupdate, (vorher fast null) und ich kann fast zu 100% sagen, dass es vorkommt, wenn beim ausschalten oder einschalten, die Melodie nicht vollständig durchdudelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scrat (2. Juli 2020)

Rallarros schrieb:


> So sieht es aus.



Du WILLST nicht geholfen bekommen, oder?


----------



## bravasx (2. Juli 2020)

oenkeldoenkel schrieb:


> An alle die das Problem haben, dass nach einer Pause der Rox die Sensoren verliert und nicht mehr zu koppeln sind.
> Ich hatte dieses Problem von heut auf morgen und konnte es mir nicht erklären, hab dann mal ganz stark mein Spatzenhirn angestrengt und überlegt was ich wohl verstellt haben könnte.
> Bin dann bei den Displayeinstellungen gelandet, dort hatte ich vor kurzem den Wert von Display "immer an" , auf 5min gesetzt.
> Schlau wie ich bin hab ich den Wert wieder verändert und siehe da, die Sensoren bleiben verbunden wie sie sollen oder lassen sich wieder problemlos verbinden, auch wenn ich das Display manuell ausschalte.
> ...



Also, bei mir ist das Diplay immer an, es schaltet sich nie ab. Nur die automatische Helligkeitssteuerung ist aktiviert. Bei mir passiert es oft, wenn er im "Training pausiert" geht, aber mittlerweile einfach auch mal 300m nach dem Losfahren.


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (2. Juli 2020)

Rallarros schrieb:


> So sieht es aus.


Bitte lass dir von Sigma helfen und geh den Leuten hier nicht mehr auf den Sack!


----------



## jojo_ab (2. Juli 2020)

bravasx schrieb:


> Das mit dem Reboot ist Sigma bekannt, aber noch nicht die Ursache gefunden. Wenn ich das Testgerät habe, schaue ich mal, wie es sich dort verhält. Bei mir war es am Anfang mit der neuen FW auch überhaupt nicht da, aber erst im Laufe der Zeit fing das an... an was das liegen soll, ist mir schleierhaft. Vielleicht wenn der Speicher sich füllt, dass er beim ersten Boot ein Problem deswegen hat?


Bei mir war es mit der alten Firmware deutlich schlechter, sprich anschalten und ca. 10 Minuten warten bevor man Touch genutzt hat. Sonst war der Reboot ganz sicher. Mit der aktuellen Firmware ist es besser geworden, aber halt nicht ganz weg und manchmal gehäuft.
Bin mal gespannt was du berichtest ?


----------



## SIGMA-Support (3. Juli 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Geht auch Telefon? Morgen hätte ich frei. Ist einfacher als Mail, da kann man vielleicht parallel am Gerät was ausprobieren.



Ja klar, geht auch 
Schick mir einfach per PN Deine Telefonnummer und ich werde Dich anrufen, um Deine Thematik zu besprechen.

Vielen Dank und Grüße aus der Pfalz,
Dein SIGMA SPORT Team


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. Juli 2020)

@SIGMA-Support
Ich drehe nachher noch eine kleine Runde um zu schauen wie er nach dem Factory Reset reagiert. Wenn ich zurück bin schicke ich eine kurze Nachricht.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (3. Juli 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support
> Ich drehe nachher noch eine kleine Runde um zu schauen wie er nach dem Factory Reset reagiert. Wenn ich zurück bin schicke ich eine kurze Nachricht.



Alles klar, viel Spaß und bis später!


----------



## Landbewohner (3. Juli 2020)

Scheint als häufen sich die Bootloops  in letzter Zeit wirklich.
Bei mir bis jetzt gaaaanz selten, in der letzten Woche aber gleich 2x 
Keine Ahnung wieso


----------



## a-x-e-l (3. Juli 2020)

Landbewohner schrieb:


> Scheint als häufen sich die Bootloops  in letzter Zeit wirklich.
> Bei mir bis jetzt gaaaanz selten, in der letzten Woche aber gleich 2x
> Keine Ahnung wieso



Übermorgen ist Vollmond. Ja, ist seltsam. Die Woche Probleme mit dem Herzsensor. Batterie war wie neu. Der Sensor war plötzlich weg. Sensor verbinden hat nix gebracht. Sensor gelöscht, neu verbinden-nix. Aktivität gespeichert. Neu gestartet, Sensor gesucht, wieder da....sowas nervt.


----------



## Bike_N_D (3. Juli 2020)

@Rallarros 
Wenn du immer nur meckerst, ändert sich bei dir nix. Da brauchst du auch andere wegen "Sachlichkeit" und "Ehrlichkeit" nicht zu loben.
Das hier ist ein Herstellerforum, wir geben Rückmeldung eines Produktes und nehmen Hilfe an, von Mitgliedern und/oder dem Hersteller selbst.
Bis jetzt hast du leider Gottes nur zu meckern und dich über den Rox 12 aufgeregt. Und über den Hersteller beschwerst du dich, dass er kein vernünftiges Gerät auf den Markt bringt. Hilfe nimmst du jedoch nicht an, weder von Mitgliedern noch vom Hersteller.

Nochmal zum Mitschreiben:

"*Wende dich bitte an den Sigma Support*, per PN, telefonisch oder Mail. Oder fahre mit deinem Rad bei Sigma vorbei um gleich alles richtig vor Ort zu klären (vergiss den Rox 12 aber nicht)."

Solltest du, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, dich scheuen Kontakt mit Sigma aufzunehmen, *dann verkaufe deinen Rox 12* und sei mit deinem altem Navi zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. Juli 2020)

Wer hat auf seiner kleinen Heimrunde Teile der ehemaligen XCO Weltcupstrecke, der ehemaligen Marathon WM Strecke, einen Flowtrail und diese tolle Aussicht?





Bis jetzt läuft der ROX12 wieder tadellos.  Noch 1 Anstieg, dann geht's zurück. Ab jetzt lasse ich mich nach Hause navigieren.

Melde mich später von Zuhause.


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (3. Juli 2020)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> @Rallarros
> Wenn du immer nur meckerst, ändert sich bei dir nix. Da brauchst du auch andere wegen "Sachlichkeit" und "Ehrlichkeit" nicht zu loben.
> Das hier ist ein Herstellerforum, wir geben Rückmeldung eines Produktes und nehmen Hilfe an, von Mitgliedern und/oder dem Hersteller selbst.
> Bis jetzt hast du leider Gottes nur zu meckern und dich über den Rox 12 aufgeregt. Und über den Hersteller beschwerst du dich, dass er kein vernünftiges Gerät auf den Markt bringt. Hilfe nimmst du jedoch nicht an, weder von Mitgliedern noch vom Hersteller.
> ...


Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen, bin ganz deiner Meinung.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. Juli 2020)

Scrat schrieb:


> Du WILLST nicht geholfen bekommen, oder?



Es gibt Menschen, die verhungern trotz Hilfsangebot mit dem Brot unterm Arm. Sie sind noch zu stur um hineinzubeißen. 
Am liebsten schneidet ihnen jemand eine Scheibe ab und belegt sie.  Die Verdauung übernehmen sie noch selbst. Nur wenn das Ergebnis hinten rauskommt würden sie andere noch gerne für ihre Schei...e verantwortlich machen, die sie selbst fabriziert haben.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. Juli 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Übermorgen ist Vollmond. Ja, ist seltsam. Die Woche Probleme mit dem Herzsensor. Batterie war wie neu. Der Sensor war plötzlich weg. Sensor verbinden hat nix gebracht. Sensor gelöscht, neu verbinden-nix. Aktivität gespeichert. Neu gestartet, Sensor gesucht, wieder da....sowas nervt.



Ist der ROX eine "sie"?
Würde die zeitweise Launigkeit erklären.


----------



## a-x-e-l (3. Juli 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ist der ROX eine "sie"?
> Würde die zeitweise Launigkeit erklären.



Nach Elektriker Terminologe: männlich(Stecker) und weiblich(Buchse)....klar weiblich


----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. Juli 2020)

Dank dem Tipp von @HaiRaider66  funktioniert die Synchronisation mit dem iPad zeitnah
 HaiRaider66

Zuhause Tour beenden - Aktivität wird sofort synchronisiert

LinkApp öffnen - der Aktivität einen Namen geben, dann nochmal synchronisieren

DataCenter auf dem iPad öffnen - manuell synchronisieren ( automatisch geht es nicht, auch wenn das Häkchen gesetzt ist )

Voila, die Aktivität erscheint im Dashboard.

Könnte komfortabler gelöst sein, bin schon zufrieden dass nicht erst nach vielen Tagen zufällig ein Par Aktivitäten nachsynchronisiert werden und meistens der letzte Tag fehlt.

In einem nächsten Update könnte SIGMA die Aktivität automatisch z.B. mit dem Datum benennen.
Im gleichen Abwasch die Yumbenennung eines Favoriten zulassen. Wenn unterwegs Punkte gesetzt werden weiß man spätestens nach 2 nicht mehr was welcher war.

Ansonsten ist er heute fehlerfrei geschnurrt und hat selbst nach der Eisdielenpause die Arbeit mit allem drum und dran aufgenommen.


----------



## a-x-e-l (4. Juli 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Dank dem Tipp von @HaiRaider66  funktioniert die Synchronisation mit dem iPad zeitnah
> HaiRaider66
> 
> Zuhause Tour beenden - Aktivität wird sofort synchronisiert
> ...



Welche Sorte hast du ihm spendiert?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. Juli 2020)

Noch nichts. 
Aber durch den Tipp darf er sich ein ganz dickes aussuchen


----------



## HaiRaider66 (4. Juli 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Noch nichts.
> Aber durch den Tipp darf er sich ein ganz dickes aussuchen


Ein virtuelles reicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## repli (6. Juli 2020)

Update: Mail vom Akkumann aus Fernost ist da  Die Tests können beginnen!






Größe: Sollte passen
Kapazität: Nur glauben was man misst. Muss mal ein Muster paarmal laden/entladen und schauen wieviel rein geht
Stecker: Passt
Pigtail (Kabel): inkl 10k NTC Sensor, Codierung korrekt
Länge Pigtail: Leider zu lang, könnte 20mm kürzer sein. Gibt hofftl. kein Gemuddel beim Verbau im Case...
(die blöde Crimpzange von Molex kostet nackt >250EUR, daher kann ich nicht selbst kürzen und nachcrimpen, muss konfektioniert bestellen...)

Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden... ;-)

PS: Heute 8h Tour gemacht, es war nur 10.15°C, mein alter Akku trotz dauerndem Sleep/Energiesparmodus-Umschalten (und nervigem Wiedererwecken an jeder Abzweigung, um die Route zu prüfen ) nach der Fahrt wieder mal an der K*tzgrenze, Akkualarm bereits vor Tourende :-( Der Akku ist jetzt gerade mal 2 Jahre alt... ich hoffe also sehr auf den Ersatzakku hier! 




repli schrieb:


> Ja, ich versteh's auch nicht. Dass ein Hersteller seine User dazu anhalten möchte, eine Nachfolge Hardware zu kaufen und deshalb Geräte nach 2 Jahren nicht mehr allzu gern am "Laufen hält" mit einem günstigen Akkutausch-Kit oder dem Angebot, den Akku zu fairen Preisen auszutauschen, mag ja noch einleuchten. Aber dass nach mehrfacher Nachfrage kein Nachfolger für den ROX 12.0 in Planung ist (man überlässt hier Smartphones, Garmin und Wahoo das Feld kampflos überlassen?) und SIGMA dennoch keinen Service mit Akkutausch anbietet, lässt einen wirklich völlig im Regen stehen. Daher bleibt uns ja nur ein DIY Projekt, selbst für frischen Saft in den Akkus zu sorgen...  In 3-4w habe ich Akkus eines namhaften Herstellers in Händen und einen einbaufertigen Ersatz konfektioniert. Soll sogar etwas mehr Kapazität haben als der damals ausgewählte Originalakku mit 3.7V/2000mAh. Dann wird getestet


----------



## Rallarros (6. Juli 2020)

@repli

Danke für Deine ehrliche Mühe das niedliche Gerät fertig zu produzieren.
An Dir schätze ich auch Deinen Ton und Deine Schrift,
die niemals grob und herabschätzend sind,
und strikt sachlich bleiben  

Wir sind gespannt auf Deine Tests .

Ich hatte es sofort *am 16. Juni* nach Deiner Bekanntgabe bei Dir bestellt, in der Hoffnung,
daß mit dem lang versprochenen Update das Ding doch einmal mit Hard- und Software reisesicher wird.


----------



## Bike_N_D (6. Juli 2020)

Rallarros schrieb:


> Ich habe es sofort bei Dir bestellt, in der Hoffnung,
> daß mit dem lang versprochenen Update das Ding doch einmal reisesicher wird.


Du weist aber schon, dass es sich um ein Akku Ersatz (DIY) handelt. 
Du hast aber bisher hauptsächlich über die "Ungenauigkeit", "Gepiepse" und "Fehlleitungen" deines Rox 12 geschrieben. 
Schon Kontakt mit Sigma Support aufgenommen?


----------



## Bike_N_D (6. Juli 2020)

repli schrieb:


> Länge Pigtail: Leider zu lang, könnte 20mm kürzer sein. Gibt hofftl. kein Gemuddel beim Verbau im Case...


Auf den Bildern von dir paar Seiten vorher, sieht es so aus, als wenn die Länge des Kabels auch so passen müsste, Platz dafür scheint schon zu sein.

Schön zu sehen, das es Fahrt aufnimmt  ? ?
Ich hoffe auf's Beste.


----------



## Flipper63 (6. Juli 2020)

Yo, super.
Vielen Dank für deine Mühe. Ich hoffe es klappt so wie du dir es vorstellst!


----------



## repli (6. Juli 2020)

Einbau war schonmal toppi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## repli (7. Juli 2020)

Ich lasse jetzt mal Akkutests laufen, vielleicht möchte noch wer mittesten: Helligkeit exakt auf 1/2, ohne Auto, GPS/Glonass alles an, Auto-Pause ausgeschaltet. Dann an eine Stelle legen, wo guter GPS Empfang ist (3 Balken) und eine Tour starten. Tour aufzeichnen und warten bis der ROX nach Akku leer automatisch ausschaltet. Dauer der Tour auswerten. Habe Ersatzakku das erste Mal geladen, noch ca. 1h am Strom gelassen nach grüner Lampe. Bin gespannt, wie sich die ersten Ladezyklen zeigen... wer von Euch möchte den Test mal mit einem alten, schlappen Akku machen als Vergleich? 




(ROX 12.0 nach Voll-Ladung mit DIY Ersatzakku 803560 2000mAh) - los geht's mit Testen...


----------



## repli (7. Juli 2020)

PS: Sigma hat den Akkutest meines Gerätes mit Auto-Beleuchtung durchgeführt, über Nacht. Wenn dabei zB eine Lampe in der Test-Nähe an ist, dimmt die Hintergrundbeleuchtung des ROX runter. So könnten evtl die ~10h Ergebnis bei Sigma für meinen ausgelutschten Akku erklärbar sein, real beim Fahren erreiche ich nur 5-6h max., bei Auto-Helligkeit. Naja, und sicherlich sind GPS Empfang und andere Faktoren ggf auch abweichend. Aber um auf jeden Fall das Display nicht als Stör-Variable im Spiel zu haben, stelle ich bei den Tests exakt auf 50%, d.h. der Schieberegler sitzt dann exakt unter den 2-stelligen "Stunden" der Uhrzeit im Display oben im swipe-Down Menü... nur falls es jemand nachstellen möchte...


----------



## Sadwick (7. Juli 2020)

repli schrieb:


> wer von Euch möchte den Test mal mit einem alten, schlappen Akku machen als Vergleich?


Interessante Idee. Kann ich gerne mal machen, brauche meinen ROX ja nicht mehr zum Radeln


----------



## Sadwick (7. Juli 2020)

Test läuft


----------



## Bike_N_D (7. Juli 2020)

Bei mir läuft auch ein Test  ? . Akku frisch geladen.


----------



## Rallarros (7. Juli 2020)

Test schon im März absolviert >>> *6 Stunden 36* und *24 Kilometer* stehend *auf dem gleichen Fleck*

Also kaum über 5 Stunden im realen Einsatz,
also nicht genug für eine Tagesetappe im Laufe der Reise.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. Juli 2020)

Sadwick schrieb:


> Interessante Idee. Kann ich gerne mal machen, brauche meinen ROX ja nicht mehr zum Radeln



Der ROX ist doch fürs radeln gebaut.....
Die Trockentests erinnern mich irgendwie an Kameratests in den entsprechenden Foren.

Von 100.000 Auslösungen entstehen 80.000 im Wohnzimmer, 15.000 im Garten oder gegenüberliegenden Hauswänden/Dächern und nur 5.000 draußen in der realen Umgebung.

In meiner Gegend kenne ich den ROX und die Laufzeit. Sie ist von so vielen Faktoren abhängig, dass sich nie ein wirklicher Vergleich ergibt. Auf längeren Runden ist eine kleine Powerbank dabei, das klappt wunderbar. Im letzten Jahr hatte er auf einer 140km Runde teils durch den Hochwald tapfer durchgehalten, nur beim Biker gab es Probleme mit den Akkus in den Beinen....

Hatte heute mit dem SIGMA Service telefoniert. Kann nur jedem nahelegen, die Möglichkeit einer direkten Kontaktaufnahme zu nutzen. Es wird geholfen - versprochen!

Das ist für solch eine kleine Firma ein riesiger Vorteil, ebenso für uns Kunden. Es findet ein direkter Dialog statt - keine Computerstimme und keine Weiterleitung bis am Ende doch niemand erreichbar ist.

Hier wird Service gelebt und nicht nur versprochen .
Der Kunde muss lediglich bereit sein, die Möglichkeit der Kontaktaufnahme proaktiv zu nutzen.


----------



## Sadwick (7. Juli 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Der ROX ist doch fürs radeln gebaut.....


Das ist mir bewusst. Ich habe für mich aber die Hoffnungen auf das Gerät und die dazugehörige Infrastruktur aufgegeben und vor über 7 Monaten auf eine  andere Marke gewechselt. Diese stellt mich äußerst zufrieden, vor allem bei der Akku-Laufzeit (über 16 Stunden bei realem Einsatz!). Also kommt mir der ROX nicht mehr an den Lenker.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. Juli 2020)

@a-x-e-l
Zuletzt hast Du gut geraten wo ich unterwegs war.

Kennst Du diese Gegend auch?


----------



## repli (7. Juli 2020)

So, das sieht schonmal gut aus. 1. Ladung Ersatzakku, Helligkeit Dauer-ON auf 50% (ohne Auto), Auto PAuse = OFF, GPS Aufzeichnung gestartet, Kartendarstellung und 4 Datenfelder -->  




Jetzt folgt Ladung 2, 3, ... mal sehen wie sich Laufzeit verändert. 10h wäre schonmal astronomisch gut, vorher kam ich nie über 5-6h... hoffe das zaubert auch dem einen oder anderen von Euch ein erstes Lächeln auf die Lippen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaiRaider66 (7. Juli 2020)

HaiRaider66 schrieb:


> Ich hatte nun in einem Sportprofil Enduro ausgewählt, Aufzeichnung ok, Sync mit Komoot und Cloud angeblich auch ok. Kommt nur nix an. Ging nur mit Auslesen am Rechner über USB.
> ...



Tja der Fehler lag nicht am ROX, sondern am Bediener, man muss Enduro eben auch für den automatischen Sync aktivieren, dann klappt es auch.


----------



## a-x-e-l (7. Juli 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> @a-x-e-l
> Zuletzt hast Du gut geraten wo ich unterwegs war.
> 
> Kennst Du diese Gegend auch?
> ...



Weiselberg.....




























meint Google. Schön dort. Wanderziel gespeichert.


----------



## repli (7. Juli 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Der ROX ist doch fürs radeln gebaut.....
> Die Trockentests erinnern mich irgendwie an Kameratests in den entsprechenden Foren.
> ...



Versteh ich, dennoch muss man bei jeder Produktentwicklung ein möglichst nachvollziehbares Testszenario definieren, mit dem man das Gerät / die Akkulaufzeit überprüfen kann. Solch eine Prozedur muss auch Sigma haben, um die "Katalog-Akkulaufzeit" zu ermitteln. Da macht kein "echtes Radeln" Sinn, da es vielmehr von verschiedensten Einflussfaktoren abhängt als ein "Labortest" mit standardisierten Parametern.

Einen solchen Standard habe ich weiter oben vorgeschlagen (und freue mich dass einige von Euch mit testen ). Die Routine von SIGMA war m.E. nicht ganz aussagefähig, da man zB kein klares Setting zur Hintergrundbeleuchtung für den Test wählt (Setting auf Auto, aber wie stark während des Tests die Raumbeleuchtung etc. ist wurde nicht erwähnt. Wenn zB über Nacht alles dunkel um den ROX herum ist, wird die Auto Beleuchtung auf Minimum abdimmen. Dies entspricht dann nachts bei Dunkelheit Radfahren, was wohl kaum jemand machen dürfte...).

Aus diesem Grund habe ich 50% Helligkeit gewählt - das ist nicht zu extrem für Akkuverbrauch, aber Display ist idR gut ablesbar sogar bei hellerem Sonnenschein. Ebenso müssen dargestellte Daten (Karte frisst am meisten, Datenfelder wenig) für einen Vergleichstest definiert und gleich gehalten werden. Wer noch bessere, realitätsnahe Standardparameter hat: Gerne, her damit


----------



## Bike_N_D (7. Juli 2020)

So, mein Test ist abgeschlossen. 

Ich hatte allerdings eine Navigation laufen, also große Karte. Sonst alles wie verlangt. 
Ist übrigens meine 2. Akkuladung ?.


----------



## Sadwick (7. Juli 2020)

Mein Test ist abgeschlossen und das Ergebnis sieht wie folgt aus



Das ist von dem was ich zuletzt in der Realität ermitteln konnte relativ weit weg, obwohl ich dort die Beleuchtung sogar aus hatte.


----------



## repli (7. Juli 2020)

@Bike_N_D @Sadwick You guys rock! 

Gibt schonmal gute Anhaltspunkte - vlt. wäre es interessant einfach dasselbe nochmal zu wiederholen und Reproduzierbarkeit anzuschauen? Ich teste parallel auch weiter, erstmal wird randvoll geladen, dann Zyklus 2, 3, ... 

Realität schlechter könnte ggf schwankender GPS Empfang sein (häufigeres Ein/Ausloggen bestimmter Sats) oder mehr Bewegung auf der Karte also mehr Bewegung aufm Bildschirm (obwohl der sicher auch bei wenig Bewegung seine Refreshs fährt und nicht statisch bleibt, aber vlt. ist das intelligent gemacht, nur bei Bewegung > xy kommt Refresh...?). Anyway, relativer Vgl. hilft schonmal beim Einordnen der Leistungsfähigkeit älterer/schlapper Akkus vs. neuer Tauschakku


----------



## ShawnHast (7. Juli 2020)

Sehr schöne Referenzmessung. Was hier allerdings noch vernachlässigt wird, ist die hohe Entladerate bei Verschiebung und Berechnung der Vektorkarte. Das beansprucht die Akkulaufzeit des Rox neben der Displaybeleuchtung am stärksten.


----------



## repli (7. Juli 2020)

ShawnHast schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Referenzmessung. Was hier allerdings noch vernachlässigt wird, ist die hohe Entladerate bei Verschiebung und Berechnung der Vektorkarte. Das beansprucht die Akkulaufzeit des Rox neben der Displaybeleuchtung am stärksten.



Ja, Vermutung trifft also zu - Refresh ist nicht unabhängig von Bewegungs-Speed (und wahrsch. Zoom Stufe?). Hast Du da weitere Kenntnisse: Gehts da um unterschiedl. Refresh RATEN oder um das Rendering / Berechnung Darstellung neuer Vektorobjekte bei Bewegung? Hins. Refresh siehts mir so aus, also ob der auch bei Kleinbewegungen (ROX liegt statisch rum) immer wieder den Bildschirm updatet...

Wie müsste man also stromsparend eine GPS Routen Ausfahrt machen, bei der man sich oft / ständig an der Route orientieren möchte (ich habe bisher nur Zoom 100m oder 250m und dauerhafte Map Darstellung als sinnvoll empfunden. Hab mir dann noch 4 Datenfelder dazu gebaut. Die fressen aber kaum Strom, denn nur mit 6 o.ä. Datenfeldern ist der Akku offenbar viel länger brauchbar als mit Map...)?


----------



## Bike_N_D (7. Juli 2020)

ShawnHast schrieb:


> die hohe Entladerate bei Verschiebung und Berechnung der Vektorkarte


Deswegen hatte ich eine Navigation laufen, da "hüpft" die  Karte bei mir auch immer mal ein Stück, liegt wohl an den Reflektionen der Nachbarhäuser. 
Vlt mach ich morgen noch mal einen Test ohne Navigation.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## repli (7. Juli 2020)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Deswegen hatte ich eine Navigation laufen, da "hüpft" die  Karte bei mir auch immer mal ein Stück, liegt wohl an den Reflektionen der Nachbarhäuser.
> Vlt mach ich morgen noch mal einen Test ohne Navigation.


hehe, auch ohne Navi macht man wg der Ungenauigkeiten GPS Signal gern mal ein paar km über Nacht, bei fix liegendem ROX...


----------



## Scrat (8. Juli 2020)

@Rallarros

Um mal ganz sachlich zu bleiben - auch wenn es schwer fällt... fahr doch bitte mal zu Sigma und rede mit den Leuten dort.

Von der Volksschule/Grundschule (École Élémentaire) in Deiner Nachbarschaft zu Sigma sind es 124,1km mit 125hm - das sollte der ROX mit einer Akkuladung schaffen...

Einen Zeltplatz für die Nacht gibt es z.B. in St. Martin.


----------



## Bike_N_D (8. Juli 2020)

Kleiner Nachtrag zu meinem Akkutest gestern, ich habe bemerkt, dass das WLAN im Rox 12 eingeschaltet war während des Tests (grüner Hacken unter den Einstellungen des WLAN). Während der Fahrt zeigt es dies ja nicht an (WLAN-Symbol oben links), logisch. 
Keine Ahnung, ob das WLAN Modul während der Aufzeichnung in den Ruhemodus geschalten wird oder nicht. Ich werde heute noch mal einen Test machen, mit den angegebenen Einstellungen, jedoch WLAN aus und ohne Navigation. 
Ich lad den Rox 12 erst mal komplett wieder auf.


----------



## sOKRATEs100 (8. Juli 2020)

Nachtrag zu meinem Post von vor ca. 2 Wochen: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sigma-gps-rox-12-0-sport.873469/post-16707665

Hatte den Factory Reset durchgeführt. Gesten seit dem das erste mal wieder gefahren. Nach 38km erscheint dieses mal eine Fehlermeldung mit roter Box und das Gerät resettet sich und starte neu hoch (dieses mal kein Bootloop Error). Hatte keine Geräte gekoppelt.
Sehr ärgerlich. Immerhin hat das Gerät die bis dahin gefahrene Strecke nicht verloren und ich konnte diese mit der 2. Strecke, die ich nach dem Reboot begonnen hatte, auf Strava hochladen. Navi-Funktion hatte ich nicht gebraucht. Sowas darf ja nun wirklich nicht passieren: 6 Fahren absolviert, wobei ich bei den letzen beiden Probleme hatte. 
Am Freitag schicke ich das Gerät zurück zu Amazon - sind zum Glück recht kulant! Echt schade, weil ich das Geräte ansonsten mag.


----------



## a-x-e-l (8. Juli 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Der ROX ist doch fürs radeln gebaut.....
> Die Trockentests erinnern mich irgendwie an Kameratests in den entsprechenden Foren.
> 
> Von 100.000 Auslösungen entstehen 80.000 im Wohnzimmer, 15.000 im Garten oder gegenüberliegenden Hauswänden/Dächern und nur 5.000 draußen in der realen Umgebung.
> ...



Die Laufzeit hat sich in den zwei Jahren regelmäßiger Nutzung bei mir nicht merklich verschlechtert.
Sie war von Anfang an mit ca. 10 h trotz abgeschalteter Beleuchtung deutlich unter Katalogangabe.

Ja, der Support ist gut. Er kann nur nicht das Gerät zu einem zuverlässigen Gerät machen. Nach zwei Jahren gibt es noch viele Baustellen. Mich haben in letzter Zeit die Probleme genervt, dass die Sensoren nicht gefunden werden. Das war vorher nicht so. Ich neige dazu, dann während der Fahrt am ROX rumzudoktern.
Mein Restverstand sagt, lass das bleiben.

Eben habe ich den "Kaufen" Button gedrückt auf der Canyon Homepage für den überarbeiteten Edge 1030
Plus als Bundle mit -20% zur UVP. Dann schauen wir mal, was mich dort so erwartet.


----------



## Sadwick (8. Juli 2020)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob das WLAN Modul während der Aufzeichnung in den Ruhemodus geschalten wird oder nicht.


Laut Sigma soll das der Fall sein. Ich kann allerdings einen erhöhten Verbrauch feststellen, wenn ich W-Lan nicht ausschalte.


sOKRATEs100 schrieb:


> Sowas darf ja nun wirklich nicht passieren.


Doch, kann und darf es auch - mal. Zur Regel darf es natürlich nicht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sOKRATEs100 (8. Juli 2020)

Sadwick schrieb:


> Doch, kann und darf es auch - mal. Zur Regel darf es natürlich nicht werden.


Naja, mein Handy und Tablet sind mir über die letzten Monate nicht abgestürzt - bei täglicher Nutzung.


----------



## der_marv (8. Juli 2020)

der_marv schrieb:


> OK, das kann natürlich der Grund sein .... war in der italienischen Pampa wo ich einfach die Position gespeichert habe
> Aber @SIGMA-Support das wäre schon eine tolle und sinnvolle Funktion wenn man die Favoriten leicht erkennbar umbennen könnte.





Gianty schrieb:


> In einem nächsten Update könnte SIGMA die Aktivität automatisch z.B. mit dem Datum benennen.
> Im gleichen Abwasch die Yumbenennung eines Favoriten zulassen. Wenn unterwegs Punkte gesetzt werden weiß man spätestens nach 2 nicht mehr was welcher war.



So Freunde, 
weil mir das Thema mit den Favoriten echt auf die Nerven ging, man kann sich helfen.
Bis auf die eine Person hier 

Schaut mal her...





Dazu habe ich den ROX an einen Windows-PC angeschlossen und die Datenübertragung aktiviert.
Der ROX erscheint als Speichermedium.
Die Favoriten-Datei liegt unter ... *ROX12/System Files/data/settings/userdata/Favorites.gpx*
Am besten mit *Notepad++* öffnen.
Die Koordinaten lassen sich in Google Maps eingeben wenn man nicht mehr weiß wo der Favorit ist.
Dann folgende Zeile anpassen.





Es lassen sich Einträge über die Koordinaten auch direkt in die Datei einfügen (also so ein ganzer Block) ohne erst dort hinzufahren.
Alle schön benennen und Spaß haben 

Bin noch an einer anderen Sachen dran, mal schauen ob das funktioniert.

Gruß


----------



## Bike_N_D (8. Juli 2020)

der_marv schrieb:


> Es lassen sich Einträge über die Koordinaten auch direkt in die Datei einfügen (also so ein ganzer Block) ohne erst dort hinzufahren.
> Alle schön benennen und Spaß haben
> 
> Bin noch an einer anderen Sachen dran, mal schauen ob das funktioniert.


Geile Sache das, sehr gut, Danke.  ?  ?


----------



## jojo_ab (8. Juli 2020)

In den Files lassen sich alle möglichen Dinge finden und verändern. Ich bin da eher vorsichtig und will nicht noch zusätzliche Fehler provozieren, in dem man Werte händisch ändert. Bei den .gpx Files sollte aber eigentlich nichts passieren.
Ein Eintrag, den es in einem Config-File gibt: <IsErrorSimulationEnabled>false</IsErrorSimulationEnabled>. Ich vermute ja, dass der bei einigen Geräten zeitweise und zufällig auf "true" gesetzt wird. ?


----------



## repli (8. Juli 2020)

Next test run mit Ersatzakku, Ladezyklus 2: 10:31h


----------



## repli (8. Juli 2020)

Als Referenz: So stelle ich bei den Tests immer die Helligkeit ein:


----------



## Sadwick (8. Juli 2020)

repli schrieb:


> Als Referenz: So stelle ich bei den Tests immer die Helligkeit ein:


Das ist aber deutlich über 50%
Ich hatte es weiter links stehen und kam trotzdem nur auf 8,5h. 
Dass das Gerät, auf einem Fleck liegend, dabei 26km gezählt hat, beweist wohl auch dass das GPS-Signal ziemlich geschwankt haben dürfte.
An weiteren Versuchen ist mir jetzt aber auch nicht mehr gelegen.


----------



## der_marv (8. Juli 2020)

jojo_ab schrieb:


> In den Files lassen sich alle möglichen Dinge finden und verändern. Ich bin da eher vorsichtig und will nicht noch zusätzliche Fehler provozieren, in dem man Werte händisch ändert. Bei den .gpx Files sollte aber eigentlich nichts passieren.
> Ein Eintrag, den es in einem Config-File gibt: <IsErrorSimulationEnabled>false</IsErrorSimulationEnabled>. Ich vermute ja, dass der bei einigen Geräten zeitweise und zufällig auf "true" gesetzt wird. ?



 Den Punkt habe ich übersehen.

Das mega Interessante war aber ...


Bluetooth enabled
Smartphone Notifications (Call, SMS)

Leider hat sich nichts geändert.
Mein Handy konnte es per Bluetooth auch nicht finden, schade


----------



## repli (8. Juli 2020)

Sadwick schrieb:


> Das ist aber deutlich über 50%
> Ich hatte es weiter links stehen und kam trotzdem nur auf 8,5h.
> Dass das Gerät, auf einem Fleck liegend, dabei 26km gezählt hat, beweist wohl auch dass das GPS-Signal ziemlich geschwankt haben dürfte.
> An weiteren Versuchen ist mir jetzt aber auch nicht mehr gelegen.


Jo, stimmt - ich wollte zuerst 50% finden und hab aber dann einen festen Referenzpunkt gesucht, hab die Uhrzeit-Stunde genommen. MEin ROX lag auch die 10h30 an derselben Stelle, hat immerhin 14km geschafft


----------



## Sadwick (8. Juli 2020)

der_marv schrieb:


> Das mega Interessante war aber ...
> 
> 
> Bluetooth enabled
> ...


Bluetooth hat der ROX meines Wissens ausschließlich für einen bestimmten Sensor / Leistungsmesser. Weiß aber nicht mehr welcher das ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo_ab (9. Juli 2020)

Rotor Powermeter geht per Bluetooth. Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit auch noch die Hoffnung, dass man den Rox direkt per Bluetooth und Handy koppeln kann, aber geht nicht.
Irgendwo in den Config Files gibt es sogar Einträge für Anruf- und SMS Mitteilung. Scheint aber nur ein Überbleibsel von der Teasi Software zu sein, die für den Rox umgebaut wurde.


----------



## Resimilchkuh (9. Juli 2020)

Erste Textfunde durch, mit etwas weniger Helligkeit als oben gezeigt. Bilde mir ein, die 50% getroffen zu haben. Habe auch "nur" meine Standardansicht mit 10 Datenfeldern genommen.
Abgeschaltet nach 14:08 und 16 km.
Jetzt das große ABER. Als ich ihn zum laden angesteckt habe, hatte der Akku noch 48%. Direkt abgezogen und neu Aufzeichnung gestartet. Wenn er leer ist, teste ich nochmals mit Kartenansicht.


----------



## repli (9. Juli 2020)

Resimilchkuh schrieb:


> Erste Textfunde durch, mit etwas weniger Helligkeit als oben gezeigt. Bilde mir ein, die 50% getroffen zu haben. Habe auch "nur" meine Standardansicht mit 10 Datenfeldern genommen.
> Abgeschaltet nach 14:08 und 16 km.
> Jetzt das große ABER. Als ich ihn zum laden angesteckt habe, hatte der Akku noch 48%. Direkt abgezogen und neu Aufzeichnung gestartet. Wenn er leer ist, teste ich nochmals mit Kartenansicht.


Interessant ? Hast Du Temperaturschwankungen wo er lag? Bei Kälte zeigt er schonmal leer an (niedrige Spannung), wenn man dann ins Warme geht, sind es 20+x%...


----------



## repli (9. Juli 2020)

Und nochmal sorry für die Unklarheit, aber um festen Anhaltspunkt für die Einstellung der Helligkeit beim Test zu haben, ziehe ich den Regler genau mittig unter die Stunde der Uhrzeit. Ist eher 60%, aber gut reproduzierbar...


----------



## repli (9. Juli 2020)




----------



## Resimilchkuh (9. Juli 2020)

Große Schwankungen sollte es da eigentlich nicht haben, ich schaue mal in die Temperaturaufzeichnung rein.
Habe mich offenbar zu früh über mein "Akkumonster" gefreut, ist nach ein paar min wieder ausgegangen und zeigt jetzt auch leer an. Grrrr und jetzt hängt er am PC im Bootloop fest. Bisher bin ich davon eigentlich verschont geblieben


----------



## Speichenputzer (9. Juli 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Die Laufzeit hat sich in den zwei Jahren regelmäßiger Nutzung bei mir nicht merklich verschlechtert.
> Sie war von Anfang an mit ca. 10 h trotz abgeschalteter Beleuchtung deutlich unter Katalogangabe.
> 
> Ja, der Support ist gut. Er kann nur nicht das Gerät zu einem zuverlässigen Gerät machen. Nach zwei Jahren gibt es noch viele Baustellen. Mich haben in letzter Zeit die Probleme genervt, dass die Sensoren nicht gefunden werden. Das war vorher nicht so. Ich neige dazu, dann während der Fahrt am ROX rumzudoktern.
> ...



Genauso (u.a. häufiger Kopplungsverlust der Sensoren, sehr bescheide Akkuleistung, Reboot trotz Update usw.) ist es mir auch ergangen. Die Anzahl der Baustellen ist nicht wirklich weniger geworden. 
Die Kreativität und Geduld vieler Anwesenden hier im Blog ist wirklich beeindruckend im Umgang mit den "Zicken" des Rox. 
Ich für meine Person möchte bloß ein funktionierendes und vorallem zuverlässiges Gerät, das man einfach einschaltet und los gehts!
Das war in der Vergangenheit nicht immer der Fall.
Den "Kaufen" Button  für einen Edge 1030 habe ich deshalb schon im Frühjahr gedrückt, nachdem ich auch nach dem Update wiederholt mit einem Reboot "begrüßt" wurde und danach der Sync mal wieder hing.
Ich habe es bisher nicht bereut. Er läuft einfach!
Der Edge ist was die Bedienung angeht, sicher etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Aber zuverlässig was Laufzeit (>12h) und Kopplung der Sensoren angeht. Routenberechnung ist eher etwas langsamer. Aber das soll ja angeblich beim Plus Modell verbessert sein.


----------



## bravasx (9. Juli 2020)

Ich habe seit Freitag das Testgerät mit der alten FW von Sigma vorliegen, auf 4 Fahrten bislang keine Probleme, kein Reboot, kein Verlust der Sensoren. Ich fahre weiterhin und schau, was passiert. Vielleicht ist die aktuelle FW nicht in Ordnung, es zeichnet sich so ab. Blöd wäre es nur, wenn die Ursache am Gerät liegt, z.B. dass ein Modul im Rox12 verrückt spielt und somit das Problem auch mit anderer FW bleibt. Da man nicht auf die alte FW kommt, kann ich das mit meinen eigenen Rox nicht prüfen.

Na mal sehn, ich bin weiterhin in Kontakt mit Sigma.

PS: ich überlege, evtl. die Wahoo Sensoren zu holen und damit am Rox zu testen wie sich diese verhalten. Oder nutzt die jemand bereits, der Probleme mit Ausfällen hat?


----------



## Bike_N_D (9. Juli 2020)

So, nach gestrigen 2. Akkutest, welcher sehr lang ging (irgendwann diese Nacht hat er dann abschalten) hier nun die Daten und Bild. Akku wurde das 2. Mal voll geladen.

Einstellungen wie gewünscht. Hatte diesmal keine Navigation laufen, nur eine kleinere Kartendarstellung und einfach auf Start gedrückt, Auto Pause aus.
So sah es gestern Abend aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resimilchkuh (9. Juli 2020)

Hmpffff, ich hätte ihn einfach in Ruhe lassen sollen. Bin zwar aus der Bootloop Schleife raus, aber jetzt lässt er sich nicht mehr mit dem PC verbinden.
Wenn ich auf Speicher aktivieren klicke wird kurz der Bildschirm dunkel, dann wieder auf der Seite wo "Aktivieren" steht und nichts passiert.
Hmmm Uhrzeit ist auch falsch und ich finde ums Verrecken die Einstellung dafür nicht....


----------



## Resimilchkuh (9. Juli 2020)

OK, Uhrzeit zieht er sich über GPS.


----------



## repli (9. Juli 2020)

So, Ersatzakku / Ladung 3: 10h:09min. Somit stabil


----------



## repli (9. Juli 2020)

Somit stabil, Ersatzakku lädt einwandfrei und erreicht offenbar gute Kapazität. Echt Ausfahrt mache ich demnächst  Bisher tippitoppi, für gut befunden!


----------



## repli (10. Juli 2020)

Mal zu Euren Bootloops: Ich hab das auf meinem ROX wirklich sehr selten, fahre allerdings auch meist ohne Sensoren. Was mir allerdings auffiel war, dass sich der ROX offenbar schwer tut, gleich nach dem Einschalten Benutzereingaben anzunehmen, zB auf die Map zu wechseln ("Start" Symbol auf den Fahrradprofilen). Da kam es schon ab und an zu einem Reset / Bootloop. Vielleicht muss der ROX erst ein sauberes GPS Signal einloggen und kann dann erst stabil weitere Funktionen/Routinen starten, ohne abzuschmieren? Ich zwinge mich seit der o.a. Erkenntnis immer langsam 22, 23, 24 zu zählen nach dem Einschalten, bevor ich Eingaben mache


----------



## Resimilchkuh (10. Juli 2020)

Resimilchkuh schrieb:


> Hmpffff, ich hätte ihn einfach in Ruhe lassen sollen. Bin zwar aus der Bootloop Schleife raus, aber jetzt lässt er sich nicht mehr mit dem PC verbinden.
> Wenn ich auf Speicher aktivieren klicke wird kurz der Bildschirm dunkel, dann wieder auf der Seite wo "Aktivieren" steht und nichts passiert.
> Hmmm Uhrzeit ist auch falsch und ich finde ums Verrecken die Einstellung dafür nicht....


So, nachdem ich schon fluchend nach einem neuen Rox Ausschau gehalten habe, gottlob Entwarnung. Anscheinend hat mein PC aus mir nicht bekannten Gründen gerade ein allgemeines USB Problem und erkennt teilweise gar keine Datenträger, ohne eine Fehlermeldung zu geben. Der Rox ist also "gerettet" und funzt aktuell auch wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo_ab (10. Juli 2020)

repli schrieb:


> Mal zu Euren Bootloops: Ich hab das auf meinem ROX wirklich sehr selten, fahre allerdings auch meist ohne Sensoren. Was mir allerdings auffiel war, dass sich der ROX offenbar schwer tut, gleich nach dem Einschalten Benutzereingaben anzunehmen, zB auf die Map zu wechseln ("Start" Symbol auf den Fahrradprofilen). Da kam es schon ab und an zu einem Reset / Bootloop. Vielleicht muss der ROX erst ein sauberes GPS Signal einloggen und kann dann erst stabil weitere Funktionen/Routinen starten, ohne abzuschmieren? Ich zwinge mich seit der o.a. Erkenntnis immer langsam 22, 23, 24 zu zählen nach dem Einschalten, bevor ich Eingaben mache


Das ist ein Problem, das schon ewig existiert und Sigma bis heute nicht sauber gelöst hat. Es wurde mit dem letzten Update etwas besser. Ich habe schon alles mögliche versucht wie: Rox nur im Freien einschalten, Rox nur im Gebäude anschalten, Rox 5 Minuten draußen auf dem Bike angeschaltet lassen und dann erst Touch benutzen, usw. ..... hilft alles nichts, wenn er einen Reset machen will, dann macht er das.
Es gibt bisher keinen Lösungsvorschlag von Sigma zu diesem super nervigen Fehler.


----------



## Sadwick (10. Juli 2020)

Speichenputzer schrieb:


> Genauso (u.a. häufiger Kopplungsverlust der Sensoren, sehr bescheide Akkuleistung, Reboot trotz Update usw.) ist es mir auch ergangen. Die Anzahl der Baustellen ist nicht wirklich weniger geworden.
> Die Kreativität und Geduld vieler Anwesenden hier im Blog ist wirklich beeindruckend im Umgang mit den "Zicken" des Rox.
> Ich für meine Person möchte bloß ein funktionierendes und vorallem zuverlässiges Gerät, das man einfach einschaltet und los gehts!
> Das war in der Vergangenheit nicht immer der Fall.
> ...


Genauso ging es mir auch. Nur dass ich bereits im Dezember 2019 die "Reissleine gezogen" habe und auf Wahoo Elemnt Roam umgestiegen bin.
Habe es bisher nicht eine Sekunde bereut.


----------



## luistrenker72 (10. Juli 2020)

Habe dieses Problem überhaupt nicht. Keine Resets oder Bootloop. Kopple aktuell auch keine Sensoren. Nutze meinen hauptsächlich zum Navigieren, was er meines erachtens sehr gut macht. Akkulaufzeit finde ich problematisch, weil man sich auf die Anzeige nicht verlassen kann.


----------



## Scrat (12. Juli 2020)

Mal ein kurzer Bericht einer längeren Fahrt gestern:

Nach 11h und etwas über 200km hatte der ROX noch 25% Akku, dabei waren die Einstellungen auf „Autohelligkeit“ mit 30s Abschaltung der Beleuchtung und Anzeige von Karte mit Navigation entlang eines Tracks und das dazugehörige Höhenprofil.

Wären dann also hochgerechnet rund 14 2/3h Laufzeit.

Finnisch gudd 

Lustig war in Norddeutschland das Höhenmodell, es wurden immer mal wieder kleine Buckel angezeigt die in der Realität nicht da waren - stattdessen war an den Stellen Wald mit Bäumen über 20m Höhe. Ist aber logisch, wenn der Satellit die Erdoberfläche scannt um das Höhenmodell zu erstellen wird nicht zwischen Wald und Hügel unterschieden, Erhebung ist Erhebung.


----------



## HaiRaider66 (12. Juli 2020)

Ich hatte gestern ein Erlebnis, wo der Rox wahrscheinlich überhaupt keine Schuld hatte, wobei er die von Komoot übertragende Tour aber neu berechnet. Ich hatte in Komoot einen Streckenabschnitt in eine Tour eingebunden. Streckenabschnitte haben, wie ich jetzt weiß eine Fahrtrichtung. Damit kam auf dieser Strecke die Ansage „Bitte wenden“, ich dachte „Habe ich irgendwo nicht aufgepasst und den Abzeig verpasst?“. Fahre also zurück und nach 3 km wieder ein „Bitte wenden“. Beim nächsten Mal nehme ich keine Strecken mehr in die Planung.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. Juli 2020)

6h Fahrzeit bei 23 Grad Celcius bis die Akkuwarnung anging. Beleuchtung auf Auto, Geschwindigkeitssensor, Stages und HF Gurt waren gekoppelt. Navigation ein, weiß aber nicht in welchem Umfang der ROX Satelliten gesucht hat. Das kostet auch nicht unerheblich Energie.

Demnächst geht’s mit einem Kollegen auf eine 124km Runde, dann zeigt sich ob er durchhält.

Bin mir aber sicher dass der Akku im ROX weniger kämpfen muss als die beiden Akkus in meinen Beinen.


----------



## repli (12. Juli 2020)

Scrat schrieb:


> Mal ein kurzer Bericht einer längeren Fahrt gestern:
> 
> Nach 11h und etwas über 200km hatte der ROX noch 25% Akku, dabei waren die Einstellungen auf „Autohelligkeit“ mit 30s Abschaltung der Beleuchtung und Anzeige von Karte mit Navigation entlang eines Tracks und das dazugehörige Höhenprofil.
> 
> ...


Wow das sind so Zielgrößen die Spaß machen, >10h. 30s Beleuchtung Auto-Off heißt aber, Du tippst ständig auf das Display, damit Du an der nächsten Abzweigung etwas ablesen kannst. Das ist nicht meine Vorstellung von komfortabel, und so oft hab ich keine Hand frei, je nach Trail. Da wir meist "komoot, überrasch mich!" Routen planen, müssen wir ständig mitbekommen, wenn Abzweigungen kommen und die richtigen treffen... Somit bleibt fast nur Beleuchtung Dauer-ON...


----------



## bravasx (13. Juli 2020)

Also das Testgerät macht derzeit NULL Reboot, mein eigenes mit der aktuellen FW bei jedem Start mittlerweile... und am Testgerät bleiben aktuell die Sensoren da und fallen nicht aus. So wie es sein soll.

Akku ist bei meinen eigenen dafür Top. Bei einer 6h Tour noch 50% Akku. Da scheint es bei dem Testgerät etwas schneller zu gehen mit leer werden. Ich rechne immer so 10% pro Stunde mit allen Sensoren und Auto-Helligkeit und Display immer an.


----------



## a-x-e-l (13. Juli 2020)

bravasx schrieb:


> Also das Testgerät macht derzeit NULL Reboot, mein eigenes mit der aktuellen FW bei jedem Start mittlerweile... und am Testgerät bleiben aktuell die Sensoren da und fallen nicht aus. So wie es sein soll.
> 
> Akku ist bei meinen eigenen dafür Top. Bei einer 6h Tour noch 50% Akku. Da scheint es bei dem Testgerät etwas schneller zu gehen mit leer werden. Ich rechne immer so 10% pro Stunde mit allen Sensoren und Auto-Helligkeit und Display immer an.



Was ist nochmal das Spezielle an dem Testgerät?


----------



## bravasx (14. Juli 2020)

Mein eigenes Rox hat die aktuelle Firmware drauf und macht einige Probleme mit den Sigma eigenen Sensoren und dauernd Reboots. Da Sigma selbst sagt, dass man die FW *nicht *downgraden kann, hat man mir ein Rox12 mit der vorherigen FW zur Verfügung gestellt um zu testen, ob dort die gleichen Probleme auftreten. Aktuell ist das aber nicht der Fall, also scheint die aktuelle FW die Fehler zu verursachen. Ich hatte ja kurz nach Erscheinen der aktuellen FW diese ja auch aktualisiert und damit mir das Problem eingehandelt...was vorher nicht da war. Wie es nach dem Test mit meinen Gerät weitergeht, steht auf einen anderen Blatt Papier.

Somit ist Sigma gefragt, was in der FW falsch läuft um eine neue FW herauszubringen... das ist aber wohl gerade die Nadel im Heuhaufen, die sie suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (14. Juli 2020)

bravasx schrieb:


> ... Somit ist Sigma gefragt, was in der FW falsch läuft um eine neue FW herauszubringen... das ist aber wohl gerade das Heu im Nadelhaufen, das sie suchen.


Ich hab das mal korrigiert ...


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (14. Juli 2020)

bravasx schrieb:


> Mein eigenes Rox hat die aktuelle Firmware drauf und macht einige Probleme mit den Sigma eigenen Sensoren und dauernd Reboots. Da Sigma selbst sagt, dass man die FW *nicht *downgraden kann, hat man mir ein Rox12 mit der vorherigen FW zur Verfügung gestellt um zu testen, ob dort die gleichen Probleme auftreten. Aktuell ist das aber nicht der Fall, also scheint die aktuelle FW die Fehler zu verursachen. Ich hatte ja kurz nach Erscheinen der aktuellen FW diese ja auch aktualisiert und damit mir das Problem eingehandelt...was vorher nicht da war. Wie es nach dem Test mit meinen Gerät weitergeht, steht auf einen anderen Blatt Papier.
> 
> Somit ist Sigma gefragt, was in der FW falsch läuft um eine neue FW herauszubringen... das ist aber wohl gerade die Nadel im Heuhaufen, die sie suchen.


Bei mir ist es mit der aktuellen Firmware deutlich schlechter, in der Zeit mit der alten hatte ich maximal zwei bis drei Bootloops. 
Was mir mit der neuen Firmware aufgefallen ist, die Bootloops häufen sich, wenn ich ihn nach dem einschalten lange liegen lass, also genau andersrum wie früher.


----------



## BikeMaxl79 (15. Juli 2020)

Hey

Seit ca. zwei Monaten hat ich das Problem das der Rox 12 die Steigung nicht richtig anzeigt! Hab Teilweise Stücke drin mit über 20% Steigung drin und er zeigt höchstens bis 8\9 % an.
Ist da was bekannt?

MFG


----------



## Sadwick (16. Juli 2020)

Die aktuelle Steigung hatte ich bei meinem ROX nicht mehr angezeigt. Auf relativ gleichmäßigen Anstiegen sprang die um etliche Prozente hin und her...
Also ja, Probleme auf jeden Fall bekannt.
 Das sollte mit einem vorigen Update auch verbessert worden sein, bei einem Test habe ich davon aber nicht viel gemerkt.


----------



## bravasx (17. Juli 2020)

So, ich habe von Sigma die Info das man einen neuen Lösungsansatz hat für meine Probleme. Was genau sag ich aber noch nicht, ich werde aber mein eigenes Gerät erstmal einsenden zu Sigma und dann wieder testen. Im Moment weiß keiner, ob es funktioniert was man vorhat. Daher erstmal diese Zwischeninfo nur. Sigma arbeitet aber an den Problemen.


----------



## a-x-e-l (17. Juli 2020)

Sadwick schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Steigung hatte ich bei meinem ROX nicht mehr angezeigt. Auf relativ gleichmäßigen Anstiegen sprang die um etliche Prozente hin und her...
> Also ja, Probleme auf jeden Fall bekannt.
> Das sollte mit einem vorigen Update auch verbessert worden sein, bei einem Test habe ich davon aber nicht viel gemerkt.



Ich habe heute meine erste Runde mit dem Garmin Edge 1030 Plus gedreht. Die Basisfunktionen waren schnell eingestellt. Die Steigungsprozente werden sehr stark verzögert aktualisiert. Dadurch vermeidet Garmin die Springerei mit den Prozentwerten aber wenn du nach 50 m in der Abfahrt dann noch Steigungsprozente
angezeigt bekommst....

Es ist einfach so, dass die Sensorauflösung mit den geringen Geschwindigkeiten keine optimale Lösung für alle Fälle bietet. Je langsamer man fährt, umso grober wird die Geschichte.

Ach so, ansonsten verlief die Jungfernfahrt unspektakulär...und bzgl. Akkulaufzeit bin ich nach den 2 h optimistisch.

Die Datenfelder werden bzgl. der Schriften deutlich besser genutzt. Seniorenfreundlich....


----------



## a-x-e-l (17. Juli 2020)

bravasx schrieb:


> So, ich habe von Sigma die Info das man einen neuen Lösungsansatz hat für meine Probleme. Was genau sag ich aber noch nicht, ich werde aber mein eigenes Gerät erstmal einsenden zu Sigma und dann wieder testen. Im Moment weiß keiner, ob es funktioniert was man vorhat. Daher erstmal diese Zwischeninfo nur. Sigma arbeitet aber an den Problemen.



Vielen Dank für das Teilen der Informationen. Es wäre schön, wenn ein nächstes Update den ROX 12.0
nach zwei Jahren endlich stabil bekommen könnte. Ich bin als early adopter zum ROX 12.0 gekommen und 
letztendlich hat die Murkserei mit den Sensoren dazu geführt, dass ich gewechselt habe. Es war echt gefährlich, während der Fahrt einen Sensor wieder zu koppeln. Ja, man kann anhalten..


----------



## bravasx (17. Juli 2020)

Ich hab keine Möglichkeit erst, neu zu koppeln wenn der Sensor weg war. Dann muss das ganze Rox neu gestartet werden... na mal schaun was die Tage rauskommt.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. Juli 2020)

ROX läuft nach dem einmaligen Aussetzer gewohnt solide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luistrenker72 (20. Juli 2020)

Habe gestern den Rox12 mal wieder intensiv getestet. Nach 6h15min zeigt der Akku noch 38%. Dabei war das Display immer an, Helligkeit auf Auto und max. Bin einen Track nachgefahren, Abbiegehinweise kamen manchmal etwas spät aber richtig. Ist für mich voll In Ordnung. Leider funktionierte die Steigungsmessung nicht. Bei 20%Steigung zeigte er 0% bis 5%an? Das ist natürlich ungenügend.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. Juli 2020)

Das mit der Steigungsmessung ist mir in letzter Zeit auch aufgefallen, ist aber für mich persönlich eher uninteressant.

Die Beine und der Schweiß zeigen es sofort an, die Beine zeichnen es sogar auf und erinnern mich den nächsten Tag noch daran. 

Keine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte. Weiß der Support was?


----------



## repli (20. Juli 2020)

Glaube Höhe ist nur mit niedriger Auflösung volle Höhenmeter als Variable angelegt. Da kommt es insbesondere bei flacheren Geländeverläufen zu Rundungsfehlern...


----------



## luistrenker72 (21. Juli 2020)

repli schrieb:


> Glaube Höhe ist nur mit niedriger Auflösung volle Höhenmeter als Variable angelegt. Da kommt es insbesondere bei flacheren Geländeverläufen zu Rundungsfehlern...


Verstehe ich nicht ganz, früher zeigte er, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, schon die Steigung ungefähr richtig an.


----------



## Sadwick (21. Juli 2020)

luistrenker72 schrieb:


> wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, schon die Steigung ungefähr richtig an.


Bei mir nicht. Da sprang der gerne mal um 8-10 Steigungsprozente rauf und runter


----------



## a-x-e-l (21. Juli 2020)

Sadwick schrieb:


> Bei mir nicht. Da sprang der gerne mal um 8-10 Steigungsprozente rauf und runter



Hattest du den ROX mal an Sigma geschickt zur Überprüfung? Ich erwäge, das mit meinem zu tun, jetzt
da ich einen Ersatz habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIGMA-Support (21. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich freue mich euch mitteilen zu können, dass wir auch in diesem Jahr wieder unsere Türen für Euch öffnen  

*Am Mittwoch, den 23. September, *laden wir Euch gerne zu uns in die schöne Pfalz ein*.*

Ihr habt dann u.a. die Möglichkeit persönlich mit dem ROX 12-Produktmanager zu sprechen und Euch auszutauschen, Fragen*; *die euch auf dem Herzen liegen zu stellen und rund um dem ROX 12 mehr zu erfahren. Auch könnt ihr Wünsche und Ideen äußern - unser Produktmanager freut sich über jede Anregung.

Ebensfalls werdet ihr an diesem Tag unseren Kundenservice kennenlernen, sowie mich in meiner Position als Abteilungsleiter Service und Forum*-*Betreuer.

Die offene Fragerunde, sowie das ROX 12 Meet-and-Greet wollen wir selbstverständlich nicht nur steif in unserem Konferenzraum austragen, sondern natürlich auf unseren schönen Trails hier im Pfälzer Wald.

In nur wenigen Minuten sind wir von unserem Firmengelände mitten im Pfälzer Wald. Hier lässt es sich deutlich angenehmer über den ROX 12, sowie über SIGMA und weitere Produkte diskutieren.

Sollte jemand nicht die Möglichkeit haben, um mit dem eigenen Rad zu kommen, stehen an diesem Tage zahlreiche E-Bikes zur Verfügung, die mit unsere neuen Produktreihe EOX ausgestattet sind. Hier lässt sich der EOX-Produktmanager die Chance nicht entgehen und wird uns ebenfalls auf unserer Tour begleiten.

Nach einem offenen Austausch und diversen Höhenmetern werden in eine Waldhütte einkehren*,* um uns bei Bratwurst, Saumagen und Leberknödel zu stärken.

Da im September die dunkle Jahreszeit eingeläutet wird, werden wir Euch noch mit einer SIGMA Beleuchtung ausstatten, um diese zu testen.

Eine gewisse Mindestanzahl, eine maximal Teilnehmeranzahl, sowie eine aktive Mitgliedschaft hier im Forum ist von Nöten, sodass sich dieser Tag für Euch/für uns lohnt und ausführbar ist.

Selbstverständlich werden die entsprechenden CORONA Hygiene- und Sicherheitsvorkehrung eingehalten. Aufgrund der aktuellen CORONA Situation müssen wir uns vorbehalten den Tag der offenen Tür kurzfristig zu ändern, zu verlegen oder ähnliches. Dies versteht ihr sicherlich.

Über zahlreiche Zusagen per PN freue ich mich bereits jetzt schon  

Vielen Dank und bis hoffentlich im September bei uns in Neustadt an der Weinstraße.

Grüße,
Dennis vom SIGMA SPORT Team


----------



## Scrat (21. Juli 2020)

@SIGMA-Support ??
Bin dabei!


----------



## SIGMA-Support (21. Juli 2020)

Scrat schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support ??
> Bin dabei!



Sehr cool


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. Juli 2020)

.


----------



## luistrenker72 (22. Juli 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Hattest du den ROX mal an Sigma geschickt zur Überprüfung? Ich erwäge, das mit meinem zu tun, jetzt
> da ich einen Ersatz habe.


Nein, soweit bin ich noch nicht. Bis auf die Steigungsanzeige bin ich im Moment ganz zufrieden mit meinem Rox.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (22. Juli 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> .



Moin @Gianty ,

war das eine Zusage  ?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. Juli 2020)

Ja. Werde vor Ort sein!
Das Mitfahren auf der Runde wird leider nicht möglich sein. Da wird sich aber etwas finden damit ich zur Waldhütte komme.


----------



## a-x-e-l (22. Juli 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ja. Werde vor Ort sein!
> Das Mitfahren auf der Runde wird leider nicht möglich sein. Da wird sich aber etwas finden damit ich zur Waldhütte komme.



Alle Haxen heil bei dir?

Wenn ich bei dir mitfahren kann, wäre ich auch dabei. Du kommst ja aus der St. Wendeler Gegend-richtig?
Meine MTB-Zeit ist etwas her, bin nur noch hier wg. der Forumsaktivitäten zum ROX 12.


----------



## Sadwick (22. Juli 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Hattest du den ROX mal an Sigma geschickt zur Überprüfung? Ich erwäge, das mit meinem zu tun, jetzt
> da ich einen Ersatz habe.


Nein, weil man mir per Mailkontakt zu verstehen geben wollte, dass es bei solchen Berechnungen immer zu gewissen Schwankungen kommen kann, die von ach so vielen Faktoren abhängen... Ebenso wie man hier schon lesen konnte, dass das gewurschtel mit dem Akku kein Reklamationsgrund sei.


----------



## der_marv (22. Juli 2020)

Das Gewurschtel mit dem Akku...
Bei mir allerdings nur prophylaktisch für die Zukunft.

Danke an @repli  für die Mühe und die mega Arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. Juli 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Alle Haxen heil bei dir?
> 
> Wenn ich bei dir mitfahren kann, wäre ich auch dabei. Du kommst ja aus der St. Wendeler Gegend-richtig?



Klar nehme ich Dich mit!

Wenn Du das als heil bezeichnen willst - leider nein:

...Bild...

Habe mir im Oktober eine schwere Wirbelsäulenverletzung zugezogen. Bin froh, noch laufen zu können. Fahre nur noch ganz leichte und einfache Wege. Dank ROX12 lässt sich das super planen/auswählen.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (22. Juli 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ja. Werde vor Ort sein!
> Das Mitfahren auf der Runde wird leider nicht möglich sein. Da wird sich aber etwas finden damit ich zur Waldhütte komme.



Hallo @Gianty ,

sehr schön, danke für Deine Anmeldung.
Das bekommen wir hin, dass Du mit dem Auto zur Hütte kommen kannst. Es gibt aber auch einen asphaltierten Weg, diesen man ganz gemütlich mit dem Rad nehmen kann. Die anderen können dann über die Trails zur Hütte kommen  

Hallo @a-x-e-l,

wie eben schon in der PN geschrieben: Schön das du kommst  Wir freuen uns


----------



## hw71 (23. Juli 2020)

@Sigma
SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 16758670"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich freue mich euch mitteilen zu können, dass wir auch in diesem Jahr wieder unsere Türen für Euch öffnen
> 
> ...



@SIGMA-Support: Das hört sich gut an, da würde ich mich auch anschließen. Ich habe auch ein widerspenstiges ROX 12 Exemplar erwischt, das vor jeder Ausfahrt ein paar Überraschungen auf Lager hat und sich nach etwas Aufmerksamkeit sehnt. Wenn die Roxine allerdings gute Laune hat, mit den Reboots fertig ist und sich an dem Tag auch noch dauerhaft mit den Sensoren verträgt, bin ich wirklich top zufrieden. Speziell die Bedienung und die Navigation finde ich echt klasse! Vielleicht stimmt es sie ja dauerhaft milde, wenn sie mal wieder aus dem Odenwald in die Pfalz darf ?


----------



## Bike_N_D (23. Juli 2020)

Habt ihr "Reboot" geplagten schon mal versucht, euren Rox12 nicht auszuschalten nach der Tour? Einfach kurz power Taste drücken, das er in den Stand-by geht. So mach ich das und habe bisher keine Probleme mit irgend welchen zicken. Und er findet das GPS Signal viel schneller. 
Vor 2 Tagen startete ich eine Fahrt bei 20% Akku, nach 1h50m meinte er dann bei 10% mir eine Mitteilung bezüglich Akku zu geben. Ich hatte eigentlich nicht meine Powerbank anschließen müssen, war fast schon wieder zu Hause, doch ich hab ihn dann gleich mit voll geladen. 
Angeschlossen waren übrigens Herz-, speed- und Powermeter incl. Cadencesensor. Ich hatte während der Fahrt die Stravasegmente an, Auto-Pause an und immer mal wieder die Seiten gewechselt (über die Tasten) um mal ne Kartenansicht zu haben. Helligkeit hab ich bei meinem recht niedrig bzw. auf Auto. 
Versucht es einfach mal, vielleicht gibt sich das ein oder andere.


----------



## a-x-e-l (23. Juli 2020)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Habt ihr "Reboot" geplagten schon mal versucht, euren Rox12 nicht auszuschalten nach der Tour?



Nein, noch nicht, denn im Keller ist das nicht so einfach mit dem Aufladen und leider darf mein Rad nicht
in die Wohnung....  

Grundsätzlich würde ich auch denken, dass ein Neustart das BS neu lädt und dann stabiler läuft. Evtl. gibt es zum Thema Workaround mehr zu hören am 23.9.


----------



## Bike_N_D (23. Juli 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> leider darf mein Rad nicht
> in die Wohnung...


Mein Rad steht auch in Keller, ich nehme jedoch meinen Rox12 immer mit hoch in die Wohnung und lasse ihn dann syncen und schalte ihn dann in stand-by und WLAN wieder aus. 
Das mit dem Neustart des BS mag sein, jedoch basiert der Rox12 ja auf Android, startest du dein Handy auch immer neu (egal ob Apfel oder Android)? Ein Neustart mach ich meist, wenn der Akku komplett leer ist, dann lade ich ihn im off mode und starte ihn bevor ich ihn vom Strom nehme. 
Ich will nur meine bisherigen Erfahrungen diesbezüglich mitteilen, seit dem Austauschgerät achte ich etwas mehr darauf, nicht immer an PC oder Ladegerät zu hängen. Vielleicht hat dies meinen Akku damals den Rest gegeben. Ich hatte damals noch keine Cloudanbindung somit musste ich immer über PC und DC meine Touren sichern. 
Seit dem das aber mit der cloud recht gut klappt, geht das auch mit dem sync recht gut.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (23. Juli 2020)

hw71 schrieb:


> @Sigma
> 
> 
> @SIGMA-Support: Das hört sich gut an, da würde ich mich auch anschließen. Ich habe auch ein widerspenstiges ROX 12 Exemplar erwischt, das vor jeder Ausfahrt ein paar Überraschungen auf Lager hat und sich nach etwas Aufmerksamkeit sehnt. Wenn die Roxine allerdings gute Laune hat, mit den Reboots fertig ist und sich an dem Tag auch noch dauerhaft mit den Sensoren verträgt, bin ich wirklich top zufrieden. Speziell die Bedienung und die Navigation finde ich echt klasse! Vielleicht stimmt es sie ja dauerhaft milde, wenn sie mal wieder aus dem Odenwald in die Pfalz darf ?



Hallo @hw71 ,
super, vielen Dank für Deine Anmeldung. Wir freuen uns sehr  
Deine offenen Fragen und Themen können wir am 23.9. direkt Vorort klären bzw. auch Dein Gerät mal analysieren. Kein Problem! 

@ReSt vom Forum:
Na? Wer hat noch Zeit und Lust? Wir nehmen weitere Anmeldungen gerne an!
Wir freuen uns auf Euch  

Grüße,
Dennis vom SIGMA SPORT Team


----------



## der_marv (23. Juli 2020)

> Rest vom Forum:
> Na? Wer hat noch Zeit und Lust? Wir nehmen weitere Anmeldungen gerne an!
> Wir freuen uns auf Euch
> 
> ...



Idee ist auf jeden Fall super und vorbildlich für einen Hersteller.
Leider geht so was bei mir immer nur recht spontan.
Bis wann müsstet Ihr eine Zusage haben?
Und gibt es schon eine ungefähre Uhrzeit?

Gruß


----------



## SIGMA-Support (23. Juli 2020)

der_marv schrieb:


> Idee ist auf jeden Fall super und vorbildlich für einen Hersteller.
> Leider geht so was bei mir immer nur recht spontan.
> Bis wann müsstet Ihr eine Zusage haben?
> Und gibt es schon eine ungefähre Uhrzeit?
> ...


Hallo @der_marv ,

wir würden uns sehr über Dein Kommen freuen  
Ja, so 10 bis 14 Tage vorher wäre schon super.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir uns alle zwischen 09:00 Uhr und 10:00 Uhr bei uns in Firma treffen werden. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShawnHast (23. Juli 2020)

Heute ist mir leider der Rox während der Fahrt abgestürzt.

Wie kann ich denn nun die beiden Segmente zusammenführen? Muss ich den Umweg über FIT-Dateien gehen oder gibt es im Data Center eine Lösung?


----------



## ShawnHast (23. Juli 2020)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 16763486"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @der_marv ,
> 
> wir würden uns sehr über Dein Kommen freuen
> Ja, so 10 bis 14 Tage vorher wäre schon super.
> ...



Fahrt doch am späten Nachmittag los, damit ihr die fehlerhafte Autohelligkeit bei tiefstehender Sonne testen könnt. ;-)


----------



## Scrat (23. Juli 2020)

ShawnHast schrieb:


> Heute ist mir leider der Rox während der Fahrt abgestürzt.
> 
> Wie kann ich denn nun die beiden Segmente zusammenführen? Muss ich den Umweg über FIT-Dateien gehen oder gibt es im Data Center eine Lösung?



Schau mal hier, File Combiner: https://www.fitfiletools.com/#/top


----------



## ShawnHast (23. Juli 2020)

Das nutze ich bereits. Problem ist, dass FIT-Dateien vom DataCenter nicht unterstützt werden. Es gibt zwar ein Python-Skript zur Umwandlung in SLF, aber dann stimmen teilweise die Zeitabstände nicht mehr und auch die  Metadaten müssen mühsam gesetzt werden. Das ist zu viel Frickelei.


----------



## a-x-e-l (24. Juli 2020)

Offtopic:

Weil wir ja immer geschimpft haben wg. Cloud Performance:









						Garmin services and production go down after ransomware attack
					

Smartwatch and wearable maker Garmin planning multi-day maintenance window to deal with ransomware incident.




					www.zdnet.com
				




Seit gestern in der Früh sind die Connect Web Anwendung und auch die APP auf dem Smartphone
nicht mehr bereit, irgendwelche Daten rauszurücken. Es liegt alles in der Cloud und die Server haben ein massives Problem  

Bei Sigma haben wir ja auch die Cloud aber wenn die Daten mal synchronisiert wurden, sind sie auch lokal auf unseren Geräten ohne Netzanbindung. Bei Garmin sind die Daten halt bei Garmin und man kommt dann nur noch dran, wenn die Garmin Server funktionieren. 

Da muss ich sagen, hat Sigma das besser gelöst.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (24. Juli 2020)

Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir recht, die Daten an zwei Orten, z. B. Cloud und Smartphone etc. vorzuhalten wäre sicher nicht verkehrt und halte ich auch für den besseren Ansatz.

Ich nutze jetzt schon recht lange Garmin Produkte (Fitness Uhr und den Edge zum Radfahren) und das ist wirklich ungelogen das erste Mal seit über zweieinhalb Jahren, dass die Cloud nicht verfügbar ist. Prozentual gesehen liegt das weit unter 1%.

Mich käst das auch an, nicht falsch verstehen. Aber noch sehe ich das recht locker. Die Geräte tracken auch weiter ohne Cloud Anschluss, ist ja nicht so, dass man sie gar nicht mehr benutzen kann. Und ich muss beim Edge nicht noch bammel haben, dass der nach dem Einschalten entweder unter Alzheimer leidet oder beim Anfassen sich direkt wieder ins Schneckenhaus verkriecht und nochmal 5min. snoozen möchte.  

PS: Darf man auch als nicht Rox Besitzer zum Event vorbeischauen wenn man sich das Gerät dennoch anschauen möchte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (24. Juli 2020)

@Fieser-Kardinal

Tja, bei dir ist das so. Bei mir 1,5 Tage out of order./6T im Besitz=25%
Schaun mer mal, wie lange der shutdown dauert. Andererseits bin ich froh drum, weil ich dank der
Geschichte weiß, dass ich die Tracks für unterwegs vorab lokal speichere.  Aktuell funktioniert bei mir auch gimporter/gexporter nicht, schon von Beginn an.


----------



## saurer_radler (24. Juli 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Bei Garmin sind die Daten halt bei Garmin und man kommt dann nur noch dran, wenn die Garmin Server funktionieren.



Geh, so ein Blödsinn. Bei den Garmin sind die Daten genauso lokal auf den Geräten gespeichert. Aktivitäten unter /Garmin/Activities, Routen unter /Garmin/Courses etc.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (24. Juli 2020)

@a-x-e-l Bei kurzer Laufzeit / Besitz wird natürlich die Ausfallzeit prozentual höher. Klar, für erst kürzlich gekaufte Geräte macht das kein gutes Bild und eigentlich mehr als doppelt ärgerlich.

Wie @saurer_radler schon geschrieben hat, liegen die Daten bei den Garmin auch alle lokal und können via USB ausgelesen / kopiert werden.


----------



## homte (24. Juli 2020)

Hi. Hab meinen Rox auch immer im Standby. Hab mit dem alten und den Austauschgerät kein Bootloops. Hatte im Urlaub einmal beim Fischbörtchen essen die Sensoren verloren. War natürlich nicht optimal wenn man mit Leistungsmesser (Durchnittsberechnung) fährt. Akku ist jetzt wieder Ok. Ist ja auch ein neues Gerät.


----------



## a-x-e-l (24. Juli 2020)

saurer_radler schrieb:


> Geh, so ein Blödsinn. Bei den Garmin sind die Daten genauso lokal auf den Geräten gespeichert. Aktivitäten unter /Garmin/Activities, Routen unter /Garmin/Courses etc.




Da habe ich mich etwas verkürzt und missverständlich ausgedrückt. Die alten synchronisierten Aktivitäten sind beim Data Center und in der Link App auch ohne Internetverbindung noch vorhanden und ich kann
danach schauen ohne mit der Cloud verbunden zu sein.  Das ist bei Garmin nicht so. Ohne Cloud Server
bei Connect keine Daten. Ja, ich weiß, wo de FIT Dateien zu finden sind. Da hat sich seit meinem Edge 800 nicht so viel getan, was ich auch gut finde.

Ach so, warum habe ich hier über Garmin geschrieben? Es geht mir nicht um Frust oder Schadenfreude.
Ich habe lange Jahre seit 2011 den Edge 800 gefahren, bis er anfing zu schwächeln(Akku). Dann kam der Sigma ROX 12.0, dem ich zwei Jahre die Treue gehalten habe, bis die letzten Allüren dazu geführt haben, dass ich jetzt zweigleisig unterwegs bin mit zusätzlich Edge 1030 Plus. 

Der Egde 800 war mehr oder weniger als Stand alone Gerät konzipiert. Daten konnte man zu Golden Cheetah z.B. exportieren und neue Tracks auf das Gerät laden.  Mit dem ROX 12.0 kam dann die Verbindung mit der Cloud und die Synchronisation der Daten mit App oder extra Programm auf dem Rechner. Ich schätze sehr die Möglichkeiten, ohne Kabel die Daten oder Tracks hin und her zu schieben, solange die
Cloud Server tun. Das hat in den beiden Jahren mit dem ROX 12.0 immer funktioniert, wenn ich es brauchte. Ich weiß, wie ich einen neuen Track unter New Files beim Garmin hinschieben kann, wenn nix sonst geht. Beim ROX 12.0 weiß ich nicht, wo ich ein gpx File hinspeichern sollte.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (25. Juli 2020)

ROX hat heute super navigiert. Dank @pacechris als Windschattenspender hat auch die Kondition ausgereicht.

Der ROX hat genau die Art Wege navigiert die ich fahren wollte. Er lässt sich sehr fein einstellen.

Waldwege, Straßen und Radwege haben sich abgewechselt 

Akku hat durchgehalten, 1,5h vor Tourende kam die Warnmeldung. Hätte keine Bedenken gehabt, noch 1h zu fahren.


----------



## homte (25. Juli 2020)

Bei mir lief er auf der Pfälzerwald Tour6 heute auch ganz gut. Ein Freund war mit dem Wahoo Roam unterwegs. Wir hatten öfter die gleiche Abweichungen, muss aber auch teilweise am dichten Wald gelegen haben. Aber der Roam hatte da mehr Probleme gemacht.


----------



## pacechris (25. Juli 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> ROX hat heute super navigiert. Dank @pacechris als Windschattenspender hat auch die Kondition ausgereicht.
> 
> Der ROX hat genau die Art Wege navigiert die ich fahren wollte. Er lässt sich sehr fein einstellen.
> 
> ...


Bitte schön ?

War der Akku bei 100% beim Start?
Mein 830 zeigte 56% an als ich zu Hause war....mit 7km weniger auf der Uhr ?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (25. Juli 2020)

Ja, war bei 100%.
Dafür hatte er aber zu 100% funktioniert   

Muss die Helligkeit so einstellen dass ich was erkenne.


----------



## Fembria (11. August 2020)

So, das war es jetzt. Heute zum Start der Tour wollte der ROX 12 partout nicht mehr starten. Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich schon öfter mal ein reboot beim Start oder den Verlust vom Herzfrequenzsensor. Ich bin ein geduldiger Mensch --- aber jetzt habe ich endgültig die Schnauze von dem Sigma Schrott voll. Die können sich ihren Scheiß sonst wo hinschieben.
Hatte vor einiger Zeit ( vor dem Kauf des ROX 12 ) meinen ROX 10 zum Akkutausch geschickt. Was bekam ich wieder ein anderes Gerät. mit Display- und Akkulaufzeitproblemen. Weiterhin zickte der auch rum.
NIE WIEDER SIGMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Anderer Radcomputer ist bestellt.
Den Elektronikschrott werde ich Sigma zurückschicken  --- zur Entsorgung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShawnHast (11. August 2020)

Kann ich nachvollziehen. Sigma hat es in den letzten zwei Jahren nicht geschafft, die Softwareprobleme in den Griff zu bekommen. Da kommt nichts mehr.


----------



## Enduracer (11. August 2020)

Ist leider so, ich bin auch raus. Mein Rox12 läuft etwas besser, seitdem ich ihn nicht mehr abschalte, sondern einfach durchlaufen lasse. So gibt es zumindest keinen Reboot mehr. Allerdings verliert er während der Fahrt immer wieder mal für ein paar Hundert Meter Tritt- und Geschwindigkeitssensor, den er wenigstens selbständig wiederfindet. Leider veriert er auch den Herzsensor, den muss ich dann allerdings neu pairen. Übrigens sind alle Sensoren aus dem Hause SigmaSport.


----------



## repli (11. August 2020)

So schade, das Gerät hat Super Potenzial: Benutzerführung 1000x besser als G*rmin, Rerouting viel stärker und ohne Nerv-Faktor, gutes Display und einfache Bedienung. Nur Sensorpairing, Resets und Akkulaufzeit sind Kernschrott. Eigentlich alles behebbar mit Software bzw. kleinem Hardware Update. Leider wird diese gute Chance nicht wahrgenommen von SIGMA, das wäre ein idealer ROX 13 geworden. Scheint fast, als ob man sich damit abfindet, den Markt den anderen zu überlassen. Traurig... :-(


----------



## Maze.One (11. August 2020)

Hallo ROXler,

hoffe das ist keine Wiederholung eines bereits bekannten Themas. Habe über die Suchfunktion zumindest nichts Entsprechendes finden können. Sonst sorry für die Wiederholung - vielleicht ja dann trotzdem zur Aktualisierung für den einen oder anderen hilfreich.

Habe seither die Aktivitäten meines ROX 12 ins Data Center (v 5.7.41) per Kabel übertragen. Dann anschließend übers DC nach Strava geteilt. Dabei ist mir nun aufgefallen, dass bei Aktivitäten mit (längeren) Pausenzeiten (benutze die Auto Pause Funktion des ROX) der Übertrag nach Strava offensichtlich falsch ausgeführt wird! Die Pausen werden dort an einer anderen Position gezeigt. Kann man über die Flybys eindeutig sehen. Wenn ich die gleiche Aktivität mittels Datei-Upload (in Strava) der originalen GPX-Datei vom ROX nach Strava hoch lade ist alles bene! ?

Scheinbar hackt das DC da was kaputt. Lässt sich gut nachvollziehen, wenn man sich die GPX-Daten aus Strava exportiert und anschaut. Dort sind die Pausen zu anderen Uhrzeiten vermerkt! Auf die Schnelle betrachtet sieht es so aus, als ob die Pause genau dann eingefügt wird, wenn eine Wegstrecke, welche der Zeitspanne der Pausenlängen entspricht, von der eigentlichen Pausenposition zurückgelegt ist! ?


----------



## bravasx (12. August 2020)

Sigma arbeitet daran, das Reboot Problem und Sensorikproblem zu lösen. Eventuell hat man sogar eine Lösung. Ich bin einer der Tester dieser Lösung und im Moment sieht es gut aus. Mehr wird dann von Sigma sicherlich offiziell gemeldet werden, wenn alle Test positiv abgeschlossen werden.

Aber alles als Schrott zu verteufeln obwohl man nach über 2 Jahren Release noch dran arbeitet an den gemeldeten Problemen, ist nicht ganz fair. Auch ich hatte Frust und habe mich daher direkt mit Sigma in Verbindung gesetzt und mir wird geholfen... und somit auch anderen zukünftig.

Was Akku betrifft, davon bin ich nicht geplagt und kann keine Meinung bilden. Ich habe aber nun zwei Rox laufen (meinen + Testgerät) und beide laufen locker 10h hochgerechnet. Ca. 8-10% pro Stunde mit aller Sensorik bei mir.


----------



## Enduracer (12. August 2020)

Na, ich finde, hier haben viele Langmut bewiesen und haben Bootloops, Datenverluste, Cloudprobleme hingenommen, eigene Workarounds gefunden, kümmern sich um Lösungen für das Akkuproblem, verzichten auf Features wie direktes Synchen vom Gerät zur Cloud, verzichten auf WLAN, da dies alles fehleranfällig ist und nun wird nach immerhin 2 Jahren *eventuell* eine Lösung Richtung Ende der Radfahrsaison in Aussicht gestellt; vielen Dank auch. Immerhin sind das Gerät und auch die Peripherie keine Centartikel. Bis eine hoffentlich funktionierende Lösung vorliegt, haben wir doch 2021. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das SIGMA  zum Fest der Geschenke viele Nutzer/Kunden verlieren wird.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (12. August 2020)

bravasx schrieb:


> Aber alles als Schrott zu verteufeln obwohl man nach über 2 Jahren Release noch dran arbeitet an den gemeldeten Problemen, ist nicht ganz fair.


'Alles ist Schrott' - denke das ist Frust motivierte Polemik, aber ...

Das Sigma, noch über 2 Jahren nach dem Release des Gerätes, die Firmware nicht in richtig in den Griff bekommt, ist gegenüber den Kunden nicht 'fair' !

Habe da meine Sichtweise schon ganz am Anfang geäußert:
Wir haben hier alle ein (vermeintlich) fertiges Produkt erworben - nicht bei 'Kickstarter' (oä) aktive darum geworben, die nächsten Jahre (!) Beta-Tester zu spielen.
IdR wurde der Rox12 zum vollen UVP erworben und nicht ein 'early bird' Sonderangebot, mit dem Wissen das das Produkt noch nicht fertig ist und mit Fehlfunktionen zu rechnen ist.

Das ist mMn der entscheidende Punkt !

Zum Kundendienst - es ist ein auf und ab, mit einem Trend zu besseren Kommunikation (letzte ~12 Monate).
Als ich im Sommer 2018 mit dem Teil gestartet bin und keine 20 Minuten ohne einen Absturz der Sigma APP zu schaffen war, hing ich den Kundendienst auch in den Ohren.
Leider wurde seinerzeit irgendwann wohl die interne Strategie geändert, was zur Folge hatte, dass auf die Tickets nicht mehr geantwortet wurde, es keine Feedback zu gelieferten Log Daten gab, diverse technische Rückfragen schlicht ignoriert wurden ...
Ich hatte es dann irgendwann aufgeben und habe mich, wie viele Anderen, hier im Forum angesiedelt, um durch den Austausch von Tipps und anderen Erkenntnissen den Rox wenigstens halbwegs nutzbar zu machen.
Auch ich habe schon ein Austauschgerät bekommen - aufgrund der Absturz Problematik nach dem Einschalten...
Hat immerhin etwas geholfen - der Bug ist nicht weg, tritt nur seltener auf.

Persönlich ziemlich ärgerlich, das vorhandenes KnowHow vom Kunden ignoriert wird; man anstatt einer Antwort, mit 'Nebelkerzen' beworfen wird ... 
(Beispiel WLAN: Es lässt sich nicht wirklich abschalten; bei mir wurden Touren in die Cloud gesynct - bei 'abgeschalteten' WLAN ! - Mehrere Rückfragen wurden ignoriert, irgendwann hieß es "das WLAN verbraucht im Standby wenig Energie" - gut, technisch Korrekt, beantwortet aber meine Anfrage nicht...)

Man ist letztlich genervt und es ist offenbar keine echte Besserung in Sicht <- im übrigen auch ein Kommunikationsthema, kaum einer hier hat gesicherte Erkenntnisse ob Sigma überhaupt noch Ressourcen in die Entwicklung des Rox12 investiert. (Auch gerade mit Blick auf die Übernahme durch VDO...)
Die Tatsache, dass Du als Beta Tester aktuell mit einem Fix unterwegs bist, ist für mich mal wieder so ein spärlicher Hinweis - Das könnte seitens Sigma auch etwas offener kommuniziert werden.

Ich schreibe das bestimmt zum 10. Mal - der Rox12 ist in Summe sicher ein gutes Gerät, aber vom Stand der Firmware mind. 1 1/2 Jahre zu früh auf die Straße gekommen. Und der Umgang mit den Kunden würde ich als klassisch für Deutschland kategorisieren - kann sich jeder seines Denken 
Benutze ihn nach wie vor täglich, kann die meisten Macke umschiffen; bin aber auch froh, dass ich mich aktuell nicht 100% auf ihn verlassen muss, was an sich schade ist.

Sebastian


----------



## SIGMA-Support (12. August 2020)

Fembria schrieb:


> So, das war es jetzt. Heute zum Start der Tour wollte der ROX 12 partout nicht mehr starten. Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich schon öfter mal ein reboot beim Start oder den Verlust vom Herzfrequenzsensor. Ich bin ein geduldiger Mensch --- aber jetzt habe ich endgültig die Schnauze von dem Sigma Schrott voll. Die können sich ihren Scheiß sonst wo hinschieben.
> Hatte vor einiger Zeit ( vor dem Kauf des ROX 12 ) meinen ROX 10 zum Akkutausch geschickt. Was bekam ich wieder ein anderes Gerät. mit Display- und Akkulaufzeitproblemen. Weiterhin zickte der auch rum.
> NIE WIEDER SIGMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Anderer Radcomputer ist bestellt.
> Den Elektronikschrott werde ich Sigma zurückschicken  --- zur Entsorgung!



Hallo @Fembria ,
das tut uns leid zu hören. 
Schreibe uns bitte eine PN, sodass wir uns persönlich mit Dir in Verbindung setzen. Dann können wir Deine Problematik besser analysieren, verstehen und auch versuchen zu lösen.

Grüße,
Dennis vom SIGMA SPORT Team


----------



## SIGMA-Support (12. August 2020)

Enduracer schrieb:


> Ist leider so, ich bin auch raus. Mein Rox12 läuft etwas besser, seitdem ich ihn nicht mehr abschalte, sondern einfach durchlaufen lasse. So gibt es zumindest keinen Reboot mehr. Allerdings verliert er während der Fahrt immer wieder mal für ein paar Hundert Meter Tritt- und Geschwindigkeitssensor, den er wenigstens selbständig wiederfindet. Leider veriert er auch den Herzsensor, den muss ich dann allerdings neu pairen. Übrigens sind alle Sensoren aus dem Hause SigmaSport.



Hallo @Enduracer ,

auch Dir würden wir gerne helfen  
Schreib uns bitte eine PN, sodass wir uns persönlich mit Dir in Verbindung setzen können. Wir werden dann Deine Problemstellung bzgl. Sensorik analysieren und auch lösen.

Ich freue mich auf Deine Nachricht,
Grüße, 
Dennis vom SIGMA SPORT Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIGMA-Support (12. August 2020)

Hallo an Alle,

da einige von Euch einige Fragen und Themen haben, wollte ich nochmal an unseren "Tag der offenen Tür" erinnern. Dieser findet am Mittwoch den 23. September statt.
An diesem Tag habt Ihr die einmalige Gelegenheit hinter die Türen von SIGMA zu schauen, mit dem ROX 12 Produktmananger persönlich zu sprechen, den Kundenservice kennenzulernen und vieles mehr.
Das wäre doch zum Beispiel was für @Basstler_Bln, @Enduracer und @repli, um über Eure Fragen, Anregungen und Wünsche zu sprechen?

Sollte Ihr leider nicht teilnehmen können, so könnt Ihr jederzeit uns per Mail oder Telefon kontaktieren und den Abteilungsleiter Dennis verlangen  

Vielen Dank und Grüße,
Dennis vom SIGMA SPORT Team


----------



## a-x-e-l (12. August 2020)

Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> 'Alles ist Schrott' - denke das ist Frust motivierte Polemik, aber ...
> 
> Das Sigma, noch über 2 Jahren nach dem Release des Gerätes, die Firmware nicht in richtig in den Griff bekommt, ist gegenüber den Kunden nicht 'fair' !
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich mich zu 100% anschließen. Der Support ist inzwischen wirklich sehr hilfsbereit. Das ist aktuell
die positive Nachricht. 

Seit dem 18.7. bin ich mit dem Edge 1030 Plus unterwegs. Die Kiste ist nicht fehlerfrei, Livetracking tut nicht, Kreisverkehre unbekannt, Routing manchmal strange, Garmin war mal eine Woche in großen Problemen wg. ransomware...

aber

-Sensoren immer sofort erkannt beim Start, nie verloren auch nach Pausen, keine Aussetzer
-nie auch nur einen Reboot, egal wann ich gewischt habe
-seit dem 1.8. sechs Einheiten über in Summe 16h und aktuell noch 68% Akku bei gleichen Bedingungen wie    zuvor beim ROX 12.
-Favoritenbenennung editierbar
-nach Pause der Aktivität kann ich die Kiste ausschalten, wieder einschalten und die Aktivität fortsetzen.

Der Edge 1030 ist verschweißt. Sollte da was dran sein, z.B. Taster, Akku ect., dann war es das.
Wobei, bei 180 EUR für den Akku- oder Gerätetausch beim ROX 12 ist es dann auch wurst.

Ich freue mich auf einen angeregten Austausch im September.


----------



## Speichenputzer (12. August 2020)

Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> 'Alles ist Schrott' - denke das ist Frust motivierte Polemik, aber ...
> 
> Das Sigma, noch über 2 Jahren nach dem Release des Gerätes, die Firmware nicht in richtig in den Griff bekommt, ist gegenüber den Kunden nicht 'fair' !
> 
> ...






a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Dem kann ich mich zu 100% anschließen. Der Support ist inzwischen wirklich sehr hilfsbereit. Das ist aktuell
> die positive Nachricht.
> 
> Seit dem 18.7. bin ich mit dem Edge 1030 Plus unterwegs. Die Kiste ist nicht fehlerfrei, Livetracking tut nicht, Kreisverkehre unbekannt, Routing manchmal strange, Garmin war mal eine Woche in großen Problemen wg. ransomware...
> ...



Sehe ich alles genauso. Das Gerät kam extrem unausgereift viel zu früh auf den Markt.
Den Kunden dann letztendlich als Beta Tester zu "missbrauchen" fand ich gerade in den ersten Monaten schon ziemlich unverschämt. Vorallem bei einem damaligen Neupreis von über 400€!
Sigma hat es aber in den letzen 2 Jahren nur teilweise geschafft dem Gerät die "Kinderkrankheiten" auszutreiben. Meiner Meinung nach sind schon in der Entwicklung Fehlentscheidungen getroffen worden, wie z.B. fehlendes Bluetooth und schlechte Akkuperformance, Low Cost Android usw.. O-Ton Sigma Support damals: Wir gehen andere Wege wie die Konkurrenz! Alles klar verstanden! 
Die Neupreise die mittlerweile in diversen Portalen aufgerufen werden bestätigen das ganze.
Habe viele Jahre Sigma Produkte benutzt. Vom Rox9 bis letztendlich zum Rox 12.
Schade, aber so bleiben mir nur noch die wirklich guten Beleuchtungsprodukte aus dem Hause Sigma. Vielleicht sollten sie sich zukünftig  auf diesen Geschäftsbereich konzentrieren.

Ich für meine Person bin, wie schon mehrmals geschrieben, im Frühjahr zu Garmin umgestiegen.
Akku hält ewig. Kein Sensorverlust oder seltsame Reboots. Hochladen geht auch Ratzfatz. Und allein das Livetracking ist ne super Sache wenn man allein irgendwo unterwegs ist.
Habs bisher nicht bereut....


----------



## a-x-e-l (12. August 2020)

@Speichenputzer 

Der Edge 1030, 830 ect.  hat ebenfalls ein Android BS, wenn ich es in den div. Foren richtig gelesen habe.
Wir könnten hier spekulieren, was die Ursache ist für den bis dato nicht stabilen Zustand, bringt uns aber nicht weiter.

Was mich ja als Vertriebsmann interessieren würde:

Hier im Forum sind wir ein kleiner Haufen von Mitgliedern, der seine Unzufriedenheit kund tut.
Draussen gibt es noch andere Käufer vom ROX 12, denke ich. Sind wir hier ein Haufen von (alten) weißen Männern, die nur rummeckern und unsere Probleme gibt es in der Breite nicht? Oder akzeptiert der große Rest die einfach? 

Sind es HW-oder SW-Probleme?


----------



## apfelpuree (12. August 2020)

Ich finde es schade dass der ROX 12 hier so schlecht wegkommt, wobei ich die beschriebenen Probleme, die einige haben, nicht kleinreden will. Aber in so einen Forum sammeln sich naturgemäß immer die Leute mit Problemen und die vielen anderen zufriedenen fallen gar nicht auf, weil sie keine (oder nur marginale) Probleme haben.

Ich persönlich finde den ROX 12 vom Konzept her den Alternativen deutlich überlegen. Die Bedienung ist intuitiv, die Navigationsfunktionen ist spätestens nach den ersten Firmware-Updates hervorragend, die Mängel der Kartendarstellung (die vielen wahrscheinlich gar nicht aufgefallen sind, aber hier in der Region waren sie deutlich) sind auch behoben. Absturzfreudig wie am Anfang ist er bei mir nach einigen Updates auch nicht mehr. Das Reboot-Problem kenne ich nicht.

Für mich gibt es eigentlich nur noch zwei Mankos:

Die mangelhafte Akkulaufzeit nach knapp zwei Jahren Benutzung. Ich habe mir dafür zumindest mal den Austausch-Akku bereitgelegt und werde ihn spätestens zu Saisonende einbauen
Die schlechte Cloud-Synchronisation, die mal relativ flüssig läuft und dann wieder komplett versagt (und auch die komplett benutzerunfreundliche Sigma.app, zumindest für macOS)
Trotzdem: Ich würde mich freuen, wenn das Ding weiterentwickelt würde und eines Tages ein ROX 13 zu haben wäre.

Und bei der Gelegenheit: Eine Anbindung des Fazua-Antriebs wäre schon begrüßenswert (das sollte softwareseitig doch eigentlich auch mit dem ROX 12 möglich sein)


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. August 2020)

Bin am Wochenende 8h in brütender Hitze unterwegs gewesen. 2h vorher kam die Meldung dass der Akku schwach wäre. Hat aber durchgehalten während sich bei mir Brandblasen gebildet haben.

Habe schon oft die Erfahrung gemacht dass er trotz Warnmeldung noch ziemlich ausdauernd ist. Setzt man den Favoriten in einer Straße, so wird diese auch benannt.

Wir könnten hier doch mal ein ( Wunsch- )  Lastenheft für den Nachfolger erstellen ?.
Wünschen darf man sich alles ( sagt zumindest meine Frau vor jedem Weihnachtsfest )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homte (12. August 2020)

Hätte ich schon einen Punkt. Die relative Leistung von Strava. TP benutzen doch nur die Profis.
Im übrigen mein Ersatzgerät läuft gut. Ich schalte ihn nie aus. Einziges Problem ist ab und zu die Verbindung mit den Sensoren. Ein Problem stellt auch das betreiben von einem Powermeter mit dem R2 Duo dar. Dann zeigt die Trittfrequenz nur Müll an.
Gruß


----------



## a-x-e-l (13. August 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Setzt man den Favoriten in einer Straße, so wird diese auch benannt.



Ja, sofern die Straße einen Namen hat. 

@Gianty  8h in der Hitze? Respekt  Ich steige gleich um 6 Uhr für meine Runde auf's Rad... 18 Grad, Sonnenaufgang, frische Luft.


----------



## Speichenputzer (13. August 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> @Speichenputzer
> 
> Der Edge 1030, 830 ect.  hat ebenfalls ein Android BS, wenn ich es in den div. Foren richtig gelesen habe.
> Wir könnten hier spekulieren, was die Ursache ist für den bis dato nicht stabilen Zustand, bringt uns aber nicht weiter.
> ...



Habe mein Gerät  z. B. dann irgendwann an meinen Nachbarn verkauft. Der ist 70 jähriger Rentner und E- Bike Fahrer. Fährt Touren von max 3 Stunden. Koppelt das Gerät mit seinem Steps Antrieb, hat sonst keine weiteren Sensoren und keine WLAN Anbindung. Alles über USB Sync.. Er ist bisher vollkommen zufrieden mit dem Gerät, obwohl er angeblich auch schon Reboots hatte und er selbst sagt dass seine Ansprüche da nicht hoch sind. Hatte auch vorher nur einfache Sigma Tachos....
Meiner Meinung nach aktzeptieren ein grosser Teil der Nutzer div. Macken erstaunlicher Weise ziemlich großzügig. Wäre das Gerät ein 400€ (!) Handy sähe es da sicherlich anders aus!
Ich vermute es gibt da sicherlich eine Dunkelziffer die sich hier nicht äußern.


Ich denke das ein Gerät in der Preislage einfach zuverlässig funktionieren muss. Punkt!
Habe parallel dazu mir einen einige Jahre alten gebrauchten Edge 520 zum täglichen Gebrauch angeschafft. Einschalten, Sensoren koppeln dauerhaft und zuverlässig, aufzeichen, beenden, autom. schnelles (!) Hochladen, läuft!!!
Meine Frau hat einen Edge 130. Auch da null Probleme!
Ist scheinbar keine Raketentechnik sowas!

Ich glaube das Sigma damals unter ziemlichen Druck stand, ein konkurrenzfähiges Produkt pünktlich zur Messe in FN zu präsentieren. Der Kostendruck diktierte offensichtlich u.a. die Hardware (Display und Akkugröße, kein Bluetooth usw. um den Einstiegspreis unter den der Mitbewerber zu drücken.
Das ganze wurde, meiner Meinung nach, doch mit  sprichwörtlich mit "heißer Nadel" gestrickt. 
Ich  habe es damals am eigen Leib erfahren, nachdem sich mein neues Gerät partout nicht in der Cloud anmelden ließ. 
Das Problem war, dass mein Cloud Account "zu alt" war!
Ich hatte schon einige Zeit das DC über die Cloud betrieben, da ich mehrere Endgeräte benutze. 
Also neuen Account angelegt und alle Daten umgezogen. Die Lösung kam dann allerdings erst nach einigen Telefonaten mit dem Support. Sie hatten die " Altnutzer" der Cloud offensichlich einfach vergessen und auch nicht kommuniziert!

Sorry, aber wenn ich hier im Forum lese, das (wirklich gute!) DIY Tips gepostet werden um das Gerät  zu zerlegen und den Akku zu "pimpen"!
Das Gerät ist seit gut 2 1/2 Jahren auf dem Markt!  Ist doch nicht unbedingt ein Qualitätsbeweis, oder ?

Die Konkurrenz (nicht nur Garmin) eilt davon und wir diskutieren hier immer noch über 2 Jahre alte Mängel.
Dafür muss man kein "alter weisser Mann " und Dauernörgler sein  um zu merken das hier doch was schon eine Weile ziemlich schief läuft. Das kann der gute und bemühte Support auch nicht rausreissen.
Wie schon gesagt, ich bin raus (leider)!


----------



## Rallarros (13. August 2020)

Chapeau.

Ich bedanke mich bei Euch für die so zahlreichen, ausführlichen und ehrlichen Berichterstattungen. 

Seit dem 22. XII. 2019 bin ich nun fast 8000 Kilometer nur in meiner bekannten Gegend ohne Sensoren außer dem STePS E8000 gefahren, und ein bißchen weniger mit dem Rox 12.0.

Für die Aufzeichnungen der befahrenen Strecken ist er als Strecken-Aufzeichner sehr gut, und die Cloud ist perfekt, aber... nah ja, man weiß es jetzt.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (13. August 2020)

homte schrieb:


> TP benutzen doch nur die Profis.



Nö ... auch Leute, die irgendwie kein Bock auf Strava oder ähnliche Portale mit 'Social Network' Grundgedanken haben.
TP nimmt mir halt ~10€/Monat ab, verwurstet aber meine Daten nicht weiter - Irgendwie zahlt man ja immer 

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 16804693"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Das wäre doch zum Beispiel was für @Basstler_Bln, @Enduracer und @repli, um über Eure Fragen, Anregungen und Wünsche zu sprechen?




Google Maps Routing sagt mir 652km einfache Fahrt; mit dem Rad sollen es 35h sein - och ... nö.
Danke für die Einladung, erneut. 
Bin nur einfach viel zu weit Weg, um da mal spontan aufzutauchen. Das macht weder Ökologisch noch Ökonomisch irgendwie Sinn 

Grüße von der Spree,

Sebastian


----------



## Basstler_Bln (13. August 2020)

@SIGMA-Support 
Einen hätte ich da noch - Feature Request:

Wäre es im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten, dass das DataCenter einem über ein erhältliches Update für selbiges informiert ?
Sollte ja kein Hexenwerk sein, die 'Neues' Popup-Funktion kann ja - so bild ich mir das ein - einem über Neuerungen informieren, die über die Internetverbindung aktualisiert werden... 

Und bitte packt es in einen eigenen 'Popup' - 'Update Benachrichtigung' oä. - hab die 'Neues' Popups deaktiviert, zur Sicherheit meines Rechners*.

Grüße,
Sebastian 

*Wenn ich grad meine letzte Aufzeichnung betrachte und innerlich etwas weine, weil der Rox leider mitten in meiner Sprint Schlüsselstelle unterwegs, die Sensoren verworfen hat und dann von unten der PopUp hochkommt und mir den Rox12 zum Sonderpreis anbietet, fühlt sich das nicht nur etwas hämisch an - es sieht auch fast so aus, als ob mir das DC die Zunge rausstreckt ...


----------



## SIGMA-Support (13. August 2020)

Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Nö ... auch Leute, die irgendwie kein Bock auf Strava oder ähnliche Portale mit 'Social Network' Grundgedanken haben.
> TP nimmt mir halt ~10€/Monat ab, verwurstet aber meine Daten nicht weiter - Irgendwie zahlt man ja immer
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo @Basstler_Bln ,
bei über 650 km Entfernung ist es mehr als verständlich, dass Du nicht kommen kannst.
Da Du ja bestimmt mehrere Fragen und auch ein Anliegen (Data Center Update) hast, kann ich Dir anbieten, dass wir gerne persönlich telefonieren können. 
Bei Interesse einfach ne PN schreiben   

Vielen Dank und Grüße
Dennis vom SIGMA SPORT Team


----------



## Deleted 48245 (13. August 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Ja, sofern die Straße einen Namen hat.
> 
> @Gianty  8h in der Hitze? Respekt  Ich steige gleich um 6 Uhr für meine Runde auf's Rad... 18 Grad, Sonnenaufgang, frische Luft.



Wollte nur schauen wer länger durchhält. Der Akku im ROX oder die Akkus in den Beinen.

Beide haben gemeldet dass sie schwach werden, haben aber gut durchgehalten.

Zuhause wurde sich aufgeteilt. Der eine an die Steckdose, der andere an die Getränkedose.


----------



## a-x-e-l (13. August 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Wollte nur schauen wer länger durchhält. Der Akku im ROX oder die Akkus in den Beinen.



Dann kauf dir nie einen Edge 1030 Plus, außer du planst ein 24h-Rennen.


----------



## Landbewohner (13. August 2020)

Muss mich auch mal wieder melden wie es meinem Rox geht ?

Ich hab jetzt auch mal probiert den Rox mehrere Tage ( 2 Wochen) nicht auszuschalten.
Seitdem keinen reboot gehabt bei täglichem gebrauch. 

Nur den Brustgurt verliert er manchmal und dann muss ich 3 oder 4x koppeln bis er ihn wieder
erkennt. ( orig. Sigma Gurt)

Is halt auch nicht Sinn der Sache einen Fahrradcomputer  nie auszuschalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enduracer (14. August 2020)

Man sehe den Rox als Android Gerät: ein Smartphone wird i.d. R. auch nie ausgeschaltet, wenn, dann um das Gerät neu zu starten, das macht der Rox dann ja auch brav, wenn man ihn wieder einschaltet*?*
Sei`s drum: Bis auf den Sensorenverlust läuft das Gerät stabil(er).


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. August 2020)

Gestern war er zickig. Eingeschaltet, dann wollte ich das Profil vor der Fahrt ändern.

Reboot......er kannte danach weder mich noch die Sensoren. 
Nach Eingabe der ganzen Daten gelang es über die ganze Tour nicht, die Sensoren zu koppeln.

Nach dem langwierigen Kartenupdate läuft er heute morgen wieder.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (14. August 2020)

Hallo @SIGMA-Support,

bzgl. 



SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 16807020"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Da Du ja bestimmt mehrere Fragen und auch ein Anliegen (Data Center Update) hast, kann ich Dir anbieten, dass wir gerne persönlich telefonieren können.


?
Ich kommuniziere mit Euch seit Juni 2018 - per Mail, tlw. auch telefonisch, übers Forum und PM ...
Wenn es irgendwie groß hilfreich gewesen wäre, würden wir hier - über 2 Jahre später - nicht mehr diskutieren.
Ich sehe den 'guten Willen', lehne aber ab. (Für die Statistik: aus Zeitgründen)

Sollte die Motivation der Hintergrund von BGB §437 ff. bzw. §634 ff. sein - inzwischen bin ich aus den 2 Jahren raus und es wurde innerhalb der Zeit eine Nachbesserung geliefert, welche ich akzeptiert habe - rechtlich alles in Ordnung.

Bzgl. meiner Anfrage zum DC - vereinfacht gesagt :
- Kunde möchte gerne eine Benachrichtigung über eine neue Programmversion des DC, *innerhalb des DC* angezeigt bekommen. Idealerweise losgelöst von der 'Neues' Funktion, die wohl primär dem internen Marketing dient.

Mehr ist da nicht; wäre schön, ist aber auch nicht 'lebenswichtig'.

Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## SIGMA-Support (14. August 2020)

Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Hallo @SIGMA-Support,
> 
> bzgl.
> ?
> ...



Hallo @Basstler_Bln ,

diese Funktion gibt es. Eigentlich schon seit Jahren. *Sobald *eine neue Version vom DATA CENTER vorliegt, wird der Kunde innerhalb des DATA CENTER durch das PopUp Fenster darüber benachrichtigt. 

Wünsche Dir ein schönes Wochenende,
Dennis vom SIGMA SPORT Team


----------



## SIGMA-Support (14. August 2020)

Enduracer schrieb:


> Man sehe den Rox als Android Gerät: ein Smartphone wird i.d. R. auch nie ausgeschaltet, wenn, dann um das Gerät neu zu starten, das macht der Rox dann ja auch brav, wenn man ihn wieder einschaltet*?*
> Sei`s drum: Bis auf den Sensorenverlust läuft das Gerät stabil(er).



Hallo @Enduracer ,

wie bereits am Mittwoch von mir geschrieben, würde ich Dir sehr gerne helfen  
Bitte melde Dich bzgl. Deinem Sensorenverlust per PN bei mir, dann bekommen wir Deine Problematik sicherlich gelöst.

Danke und ein schönes Wochenende,
Dennis vom SIGMA SPORT Team


----------



## SIGMA-Support (14. August 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Gestern war er zickig. Eingeschaltet, dann wollte ich das Profil vor der Fahrt ändern.
> 
> Reboot......er kannte danach weder mich noch die Sensoren.
> Nach Eingabe der ganzen Daten gelang es über die ganze Tour nicht, die Sensoren zu koppeln.
> ...



Hi @Gianty ,

Du kennst ja meine Nummer bereits  
Gerne können wir nochmals telefonieren, sodass wir auch Deine Thematik bzgl. Sensoren besprechen können.

Danke Dir und bis bald,

Dennis vom SIGMA SPORT Team


----------



## Basstler_Bln (14. August 2020)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 16809009"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> diese Funktion gibt es. Eigentlich schon seit Jahren. *Sobald *eine neue Version vom DATA CENTER vorliegt, wird der Kunde innerhalb des DATA CENTER durch das PopUp Fenster darüber benachrichtigt.



Interessant - kann mich dunkel daran erinnern (nutze das DC seit 08/2015), dass das früher funktioniert hat, aber in den letzten zwei Jahren irgendwie nicht (mehr).
Wie gesagt kein Thema ....

Schönes Wochenende !

Sebastian


----------



## SIGMA-Support (14. August 2020)

Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Interessant - kann mich dunkel daran erinnern (nutze das DC seit 08/2015), dass das früher funktioniert hat, aber in den letzten zwei Jahren irgendwie nicht (mehr).
> Wie gesagt kein Thema ....
> 
> Schönes Wochenende !
> ...



Ist dieser Haken bei Dir gesetzt?


----------



## Greatdisaster (14. August 2020)

Ich habe recht selten einen Sensorverlust aber auf einer bestimmten Tour kommt dies wirklich sehr oft vor, das meistens der Speed Sensor mittendrin nicht mehr angezeigt wird. Das liegt nicht am Sender weil schon gegen anderen Hersteller getauscht (nur wegen dem Problem angeschafft!) und der Ant+ Sender nach einem Rox12 Reboot sofort wieder vom Rox12 empfangen wird.
Meine Vermutung ist, das dort irgendwo in der Gegend ein starker Sender (Radar etc) ist, der dafür sorgt das der Ant+ Treiber im Rox abschmiert.

Beheben lässt sich dies nur mit einem Reboot aber dann hat man keine durchgängige Aufzeichnung mehr was mit wichtig ist. Wenn man doch wenigstens die Aktivität nach einem Reboot forsetzen könnte dann wäre mir schon etwas geholfen.
Jetzt entkoppele ich den Geschwindigkeitssensor tief in den Einstellungen damit ich die Aktivität weiter aufzeichnen kann und auch wieder eine Geschwindigkeitsanzeige habe die wegen GPS allerdings etwas am hüpfen ist.

Mein ideales Gerät wäre ein Rox12 ohne Sensorverlust Problem, Unterstützung von BLE Sensoren und auch Kopplung mit Handy+App, 2-4h längerer Laufzeit und von der Bauform her gleiches Display aber mit deutlich geringerem Rand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basstler_Bln (14. August 2020)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 16809212"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Ist dieser Haken bei Dir gesetzt?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1098657



Wie ich schon hier beschrieben hatte, ist sie bei mir inzwischen abgeschaltet - inzwischen bezieht sich auf die letzten 4 Wochen. Einfach weil ich dort nur Produkt Angebote zu sehen bekommen und eben eher weniger die möglichen Updates ... daher ja meine Anfrage.

Sebastian


----------



## Basstler_Bln (14. August 2020)

Greatdisaster schrieb:


> von der Bauform her gleiches Display aber mit deutlich geringerem Rand.



Ich befürchte das wird schwierig werden - das Angebot an 'transflektiven' TFTs ist ziemlich überschaubar.
Zu allem Überfluß sind die Dinger auch noch relativ teuer. 
Wenn sie dann auch noch richtig gut sein sollen, wird es schwierig damit ein 'bezahlbares' Produkt zu realisieren.
Bezahlbar meint den Consumer Bereich - ein 'Profi' Gerät im Sinne von Funktionalität geht vor Preis, hat diese Einschränkung eher seltener.  

Weniger Rand und ein vergleichbarer Sichtbereich hat zb. das COM32H3N89ULC von Ortustech (ex Casio).
Sowas kostet nackt schon ~50€ ... ?
Und halbwegs stoßfest soll es ja auch werden, also muss da etwas 'Knautschzone' drumrum gebaut werden, ansonsten wird das wie bei nem Smartphone recht empfindlich auf Stöße reagieren ...

Sebastian


----------



## Rallarros (14. August 2020)

Von der südlichen Rheinbrücke am Rohrschollen bis nach Offenburg
gibt es eine ununterbrochene gerade Radsprur, die ich mit dem roten Pfeil auf dem Bild markiert habe.
Diese Radspur existiert seit 50 Jahren.

Am Rox 12.0 habe ich "Offenburg" eingegeben, und 
habe mich verweigert den riesigen Umweg zu nehmen,
und der Rox 12.0 wollte mich partout immer wieder auf seine Bahn zurückzwingen,
bis ich Offenburg erreicht hatte.

An einer Kreuzung hätte ich nach links abbiegen sollen, obwohl die richtige Strecke nach rechts fuhr.

Im fremden Land können diese Witze eine ganze Tages-Etappe vermasseln
und um sehr viele Kilometer verlängern.
Oberhalb der Linie Oslo-Stockholm-Helsinki, wenn man die Spur nicht verfolgt,
gerät man sehr schnell auf unendliche Schotter-Straßen, weil es nichts anderes gibt.

Meine Präferenzen, die am wenigstens verrückt spielen, sind >>>
1) Radspur +++
2) Schotterwege +
3) Strassen +++

Zuhause habe ich auf dem Routenplaner von Komoot "Offenburg" eingegeben,
und die richtige Strecke wurde richtig im Nu angezeigt.

Zum Glück sind diese drei Länder womöglich bis 2021 wegen Corona ganz oder hier und da teilweise und sporadisch gesperrt,
so stellt sich die Frage einer Reise mit dem Rox 12.0 nicht.













Da meine 97 vorigen befahrenen Tours peinlich genau und rigoros vom Rox 12.0 aufgezeichnet wurden,
funktionieren die Ortung, die Antenne, der mililmetergenaue Empfang  und das Hardware des GPS mit der richtigen Sensibilität einwandfrei.

Nur die berechnete Planung direkt am Apparat verfehlt die Software des Rox 12.0 fast immer,
und beharrt darauf gnadenlos.
Neuberechnungen sind noch verrückter.
Dies gilt auch wenn man eine auf Komoot mit Akribie vorbereitete Route verlässt. 
In diesen Fällen, muß man den Rox 12.0 ganz ausschalten, das Ziel wieder eingeben um eventuell die richtige Route ohne krasse Umwege zu bekommen, was dann doch sehr selten vorkommt.

Auf Reise kann man nicht mit Komoot jede Tagesetappe vorarbeiten, 
und die nächste Brücke, die nächste Asphalt-Straße, den nächsten Tunnel gibt es in 80 km oder gar nicht in der passenden Richtung,
und man ist im falschen Tal, im falschen Fjord usw., 
weil man dem Rox 12.0 vertraut hat.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. August 2020)

Wenn Du weißt dass der für DICH bessere Weg rechts abbiegt, dann tu es doch. Niemand verbietet es dir und der ROX wird die Route neu berechnen.

Viele Wege führen nach Rom. Mein Navi im Auto wählt auch nicht immer den Weg den ich ganz persönlich bevorzuge.

In fremdem Gelände kennt man selten den "besten" Weg. Solange man gut am Ziel ankommt ist doch alles in Ordnung.

Je nach deiner Einstellung wird halt ein Umweg gewählt. 

Dahinter steckt eine Software, die programmiert wurde.  Es sitzt kein SIGMA Mitarbeiter im ROX der dir den Weg von innen auf dem Display aufmalt und dich damit ärgern will.


----------



## Bike_N_D (15. August 2020)

Rallarros schrieb:


> Meine Präferenzen, die am wenigstens verrückt spielen, sind >>>
> 1) Radspur +++
> 2) Schotterwege +
> 3) Strassen +++


Nimm einfach bei "Straßen" einen Punkt weg, somit sollte er den Radweg auswählen. Er wird wahrscheinlich bei deinem Einstellungen nicht wissen was genau du da bevorzugst, somit wird er die Straße nehmen, da sie bei dir genau so wie der Radweg mit 3 Punkten versehen ist.


----------



## ShawnHast (15. August 2020)

Rallarros schrieb:


> Meine Präferenzen, die am wenigstens verrückt spielen, sind >>>
> 1) Radspur +++
> 2) Schotterwege +
> 3) Strassen +++



Die gewünschte direkte Route ist leider bei OSM noch nicht als Radweg klassifiziert:





Du kannst den Radweg selbst bei OSM eintragen und auf das nächste Kartenupdate warten.

Alternativ empfehle ich Dir die folgende Einstellung:

1) Radspur ++
2) Schotterwege +
3) Strassen +++

Das schließt Radwege nicht aus, sorgt aber für direktere Routen. Funktioniert bei mir am Rennrad sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rallarros (15. August 2020)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Nimm einfach bei "Straßen" einen Punkt weg, somit sollte er den Radweg auswählen. Er wird wahrscheinlich bei deinem Einstellungen nicht wissen was genau du da bevorzugst, somit wird er die Straße nehmen, da sie bei dir genau so wie der Radweg mit 3 Punkten versehen ist.



Danke schön für deinen Rat.

Ich hatte natürlich alle Einstellungen ausprobiert.
Diese letzte ist diejenige, die "am wenigsten" Amok läuft. Leider,
und das "Risiko" auf unbefstigten Böden zu fahren ist total weg.

Wenm die Radwege mehr +++ als die Straßen haben, sind die Umwege noch länger und noch zahlreicher, obwohl nicht unbedingt ein Radweg sich da oder hier befindet.

-----

Ich kämpfe eben wieder gerade jetzt gegen den Dauerpiepser in den Vogesen im französischsprachigen Departement,
wo ich nicht daheim bin...
Lästig ist auch, daß beim Stop das Bild sich verdreht, und die Strecke unten verschwindet.
So muss man das Handy rausholen und mit Google Maps den Ort und die richtige Strecke finden, um dann wieder am Ding rumzufummeln.
Heute abend gucke ich dank der wunderbaren Aufzeichnungen des Rox 12.0 meine wilde Fahrt.


----------



## Rallarros (15. August 2020)

ShawnHast schrieb:


> Die gewünschte direkte Route ist leider bei OSM noch nicht als Radweg klassifiziert:
> 
> Du kannst den Radweg selbst bei OSM eintragen und auf das nächste Kartenupdate warten.
> 
> ...







Danke schön @Bike_N_D  und @ShawnHast   für eure Empfehlungen.

Aber der Fahrradweg, der seit über 40 bis 50 Jahren existiert,
befindet sich ganz getrennt von der L98 aber entlang von der Rheinbrücke bis Offenburg.
Er ist kein Forst-, Landwirtschafts- oder Wirtschaftsweg.

Also eine 10,8 km lange Strecke  https://www.komoot.fr/plan/tour/d17...iq9piCXf1MJumbakA==/@48.4936868,7.8832054,13z
hätte wegen Rox 12.0 bis auf 22 km überzogen werden müssen.


Die L98 ist auch nicht für Fahrräder verboten,
so hätte der Rox 12.0 egal wie die Präferenzen Strasse/Radweg +++ vs. ++ eingestellt sind,
mindestens die L98 wählen können, anstatt unwiderruflich den grossen Umweg aufzuzwingen,
ohne ein einziges Mal richtig neuberechnen zu können.
Noch längere Umwege oder gar runde Kreise werden angeboten.

Aber, wie geschrieben, sind die wunderbaren Aufzeichnungen dann am Abend auf Komoot und dem Cloud schön anzusehen, der Beweis, daß der Rox 12.0 schon was kann. 
Deswegen glaube ich, daß für eine Fernreise der Rox 12.0 als Zähler neben einem Navi fungieren wird.


----------



## ShawnHast (16. August 2020)

Auch wenn es Dir schwer fällt, aber der Rox ist für diese Fehlplanung nicht verantwortlich. Der Fahrradweg ist in OSM momentan als Fußpfad (gestrichelte, blaue Linie) markiert. Komoot hat über OSM hinaus noch seine eigenen Wegdefinitionen und Planungsalgorithmen.


----------



## repli (16. August 2020)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 16804693"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle,
> 
> da einige von Euch einige Fragen und Themen haben, wollte ich nochmal an unseren "Tag der offenen Tür" erinnern. Dieser findet am Mittwoch den 23. September statt.
> An diesem Tag habt Ihr die einmalige Gelegenheit hinter die Türen von SIGMA zu schauen, mit dem ROX 12 Produktmananger persönlich zu sprechen, den Kundenservice kennenzulernen und vieles mehr.
> ...



Hi Dennis, wir wohnen in Wermelskirchen / Bergisches Land - daher vielen Dank für Eure Einladung, aber das ist mir vom Aufwand her leider doch etwas viel. Ich hoffe wir können auch per PM oder im direkten Austausch hier im Forum Verbesserungen für den ROX12 diskutieren / zur Umsetzung bringen. Egal ob aus 1on1s oder bei Eurem Meeting erlangte neuen Erkenntnisse inbezug auf Sensor lost, ungewünschte Resets oder Akkustandzeit (energiesparenderen Betrieb) wären in jedem Falle hier für viele User aus dem Forum interessant. Bitte postet diese als Summary nach Eurem Meeting oder nach PM Austausch mit einigen Usern, wo Ihr eine Lösung findet.

Ich stehe auch gern für PM Anfragen zur Verfügung und helfe wo ich kann. Habe selbst ein paar Jahre programmiert (allerdings C++ und nicht auf Android), daher kann ich vielleicht zumindest einige Lösungsvorschläge auch in der Umsetzungskomplexität bewerten und Ideen diesbezüglich beisteuern.

Manche Anbieter legen ihren Code auch auf GitHub offen und gehen so in Public Domain, um per GNU Lizenz die Crowd an Verbesserungen/Features der Software zu beteiligen, insbesondere bei älteren Generationen von Geräten. Vlt wäre das auch eine Option, um mehr BrainPower hinter die Software Entwicklung zu bekommen als Ihr Euch vlt nach 3 Jahren im Markt mit dem Gerät leisten könnt/wollt.

Zum Thema Energieverbrauch noch ein Gedanke als Notlösung: Da das Gerät im Energiesparmodus sehr lange durchhält, man aber dann jedesmal ängstlich zwischendrin immer wieder manuell einschalten muss um die nächste Abzweigung nicht zu verpassen, wäre doch folgendes ein super Kompromiss: ROX durch einmaliges Drücken der Power Taste in Sleep versetzen, unter Optionen vorher neues Feature "Auto-Wake bei Abbiegehinweisen" aktivieren --> ROX, schaltet sich jedesmal bei einer Abbiegung kurz ein, nach Durchfahren der Abbiegung versetzt er das Gerät wieder in Sleep. So könnte mE die Laufzeit von echten 6-7h auf 8-10h gesteigert werden. Natürlich wäre eine permanent-on Lösung mit >12h Laufzeit besser, aber das scheint mit verbauter Hardware (Chips, Akku, Display, Funkschnittstellen) nicht machbar zu sein. Wie wir alle hofften, hätte das ein ROX 13 werden können, aber dem messt Ihr offenbar nicht mehr genug Marktchancen gegen besser werdende Handys und Konkurrenz zu... :-(


----------



## Rallarros (16. August 2020)

ShawnHast schrieb:


> Auch wenn es Dir schwer fällt, aber der Rox ist für diese Fehlplanung nicht verantwortlich. Der Fahrradweg ist in OSM momentan als Fußpfad (gestrichelte, blaue Linie) markiert. Komoot hat über OSM hinaus noch seine eigenen Wegdefinitionen und Planungsalgorithmen.



Ich rede hier von de L98, die der Rox 12.0 auf Anhieb anstatt einer entfernten Landstraße hätte wählen müssen, und nicht von OEM Karten. 

Aber diese Fehlentscheidungen vom Rox 12.0, wenn man direkt an ihm das Ziel eintippt oder wenn man eine Komoot Trace verlässt, ist sein gewöhnliches Behaviour.

Sogar, wenn es nicht gefällt, ich wiederhole, da8 der Motorradnavi Garmin Zümo 220,
der für Fahrräder ganz simpel einstellbar ist, ohne zu wackeln es kann.

Er ist aber so klobig an der Lenkstange, nicht so hübsch und diskret wie der Rox 12.0.

Hier schreiben viele über den neuesten Garmin oder vom nicht existierenden Rox 13.

Ein (richtiges) Update vom Rox 12.0 könnte genügen.


      Ha det så bra.

          Med vänliga hälsningar


----------



## der_marv (16. August 2020)

repli schrieb:


> .
> 
> Manche Anbieter legen ihren Code auch auf GitHub offen und gehen so in Public Domain, um per GNU Lizenz die Crowd an Verbesserungen/Features der Software zu beteiligen, insbesondere bei älteren Generationen von Geräten. Vlt wäre das auch eine Option, um mehr BrainPower hinter die Software Entwicklung zu bekommen als Ihr Euch vlt nach 3 Jahren im Markt mit dem Gerät leisten könnt/wollt.



Darüber habe ich auch schon mal nachgedacht. 
Also wenn der ROX12 irgendwann mal out-of-support ist, wäre das sehr interessant. 
Die Android-Community ist häufig sehr aktiv bei solchen Projekten.


----------



## der_marv (16. August 2020)

Rallarros schrieb:


> Ich rede hier von de L98, die der Rox 12.0 auf Anhieb anstatt einer entfernten Landstraße hätte wählen müssen, und nicht von OEM Karten.
> 
> Aber diese Fehlentscheidungen vom Rox 12.0, wenn man direkt an ihm das Ziel eintippt oder wenn man eine Komoot Trace verlässt, ist sein gewöhnliches Behaviour.
> 
> ...



Wie schon erwähnt wurde, der ROX12 nutzt die OSM-Karten. 
Wenn dort dein gewünschter Weg nicht für Fahrräder geeignet ist, dann schickt dich der ROX auch nicht dahin. 
Dafür kann der ROX nichts. 
Und wie ebenfalls erwähnt wurde, kannst Du bei OSM die Art ändern und auf ein Update hoffen. 
Das ist nämlich der Sinn hinter OSM.

Dein uralt Garmin nutzt andere Karten, deswegen kann er das.


----------



## Rallarros (16. August 2020)

der_marv schrieb:


> Wie schon erwähnt wurde, der ROX12 nutzt die OSM-Karten.
> Wenn dort dein gewünschter Weg nicht für Fahrräder geeignet ist, dann schickt dich der ROX auch nicht dahin.
> Dafür kann der ROX nichts.
> Und wie ebenfalls erwähnt wurde, kannst Du bei OSM die Art ändern und auf ein Update hoffen.
> ...



Die L98 ist für Fahrräder geeignet und offen, ich habe es schon x-mal geschrieben.

Ich habe es eben wieder versucht, diesmal wie von @ShawnHast hier oben empfohlen, aber mit Straßen +++, Radspur nur +.
Der riesige Umweg war der gleiche, und das Ding wollte mich auch durch die Felder auf Traktoren Piste schicken. Die Schotterpisten stehen sowieso bei +.


-----

Ja, der uralte Zümo 220 nutzt offizielle Karten, die alle Quartalen updated sind.
Man kann ihn für Auto, Motorrad, Scooter, Fahrrad und Fußgänger beliebig mit den gewünschten Straßen Präferenzen einstellen.


----------



## der_marv (16. August 2020)

Rallarros schrieb:


> Die L98 ist für Fahrräder geeignet und offen, ich habe es schon x-mal geschrieben.



Ja Du liest oder verstehst aber nicht, dass der Weg in OSM kein Fahrradweg ist. 
Da spielt es keine Rolle ob der Weg für dich passt oder dein Nüvi es kennt


----------



## Scrat (16. August 2020)

@Rallarros

Letzter Versuch einer mundgerechten Aufbereitung für Dich:
Du liest jetzt bitte diesen Wikipedia-Artikel und setzt Dich danach mit dem Editieren von OpenStreetMap-Karten (OSM) auseinander:









						OpenStreetMap — Wikipédia
					






					fr.wikipedia.org
				




Jede weitere Lobhudelei auf Garmin, die nichts zur Lösung beiträgt, wird gemeldet.

Und: Ich erwarte, dass Du am 23.9. bei Sigma Sport in Neustadt bist - das sind von Deiner Haustür in der Rue de La Menagerie in Straßbourg bis zu Sigma Sport 124km - https://brouter.de/brouter-web/#map...lonlats=7.770901,48.568734;8.173072,49.346005

Spätestens da sollten sich alle Deine Fragen am Gerät selbst klären und erklären lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basstler_Bln (17. August 2020)

der_marv schrieb:


> Darüber habe ich auch schon mal nachgedacht.
> Also wenn der ROX12 irgendwann mal out-of-support ist, wäre das sehr interessant.
> Die Android-Community ist häufig sehr aktiv bei solchen Projekten.



Moin,
denke das wird nicht passieren - zumindest das Routing & Karten Framework 'gehört' nicht Sigma, das kommt von GPS Tuner ...

Sebastian


----------



## Rallarros (17. August 2020)

Ja, @Scrat und @der_marv
*die OSM Karten sind hervorragend,* das beweise ich hier unten zwei mal in meinem Kommentar.

Aber zuerst, um  @ShawnHast Straßenprofil-Empfehlungen noch einmal zu folgen
habe ich auch ein weiteres Experiment geführt *>>>*

Nach der Rhein-Brücke        Gambsheim > Rheinau-Freistett (*A*)
habe ich für die zweite Hälfte des Routing den vom mir auf Rox 12.0 eingespeicherten Punkt-Favorit (*B*) eingetippt.

Das Bild am Rox 12.0 mit den 3 Varianten "Empfohlen / by love / das Kürzeste" ist zu klein, um eine besonnene Wahl zu treffen, deswegen habe ich für das Experiment "_le plus court - das Kürzeste_" gewählt,
was auch der Zweck des Experiments ist.

Die wunderbare Sigma  Cloud Aufzeichnung links und rechts vom Rhein spricht für sich.
Die Profil Präferenzen sind auf meinem Screenshot abzulesen.
Links haben wir den kürzesten asphaltierten Weg auf Komoot am PC bearbeitet.
Rechts haben wir das Rox 12.0 automatische Routing sogar mit einem Stück Feldweg und einem Stück Waldweg mit Traktor-Graben, obwohl ich sowieso _Piste _nur mit einem + seit Februar versehen habe.


Überdeutlich sieht man, daß der Rox 12.0 die L87 grundlos verlassen hat und schöne offene Straßen ignoriert hat.
Ich kenne sehr gut diese für Fahrräder offenenen Straßen, die wie die L98 von Fahrradwegen umrahmt sind.
In dieser dichtbevölkerten Gegend rechts vom Rhein gibt es fast immer neben jeder Straße Fahrradwege, oft sogar auf beiden Seiten.
Also, egal ob +++ oder + hier oder da eingestellt sind, die Route sollte vom Apparat gefunden werden.






Unten, die gleiche aber direkte Route von A bis B mit L87 und L75  *automatisch mit Komoot's OSM Kartenmaterial erstellt* !!!!





-------

Komoot und Rox 12.0 arbeiten mit OSM Kartenmaterial.
Auf dem Screenshot unten sieht man,
daß *das wunderbare Komoot automatisch die kurze Strecke auf der L98 anbietet*,
sogar nicht einmal daneben auf dem Fahrradweg.

Also sind die OSM Karten hervorragend.

Diese L98 von vorgestern , die L87 und die L75 sind von Komoot als offene Straßen für Fahrräder gleichgestellt, egal ob sie von Farradspuren umgeben sind.






Wenn man z.B. wieder eine anderthalb Monate lange Expedition mit relativ wenigen Pausen um den Polarkreis unternimmt, mit 100 bis 140 Kilomtern jeden Tag (bis jetzt mit Bio-Bike),
möchte man nicht aufgezwungen sein, verrücktlange Zig-Zag-Kurse und durch Feld, Schlamm und Wald zusätzlich fahren zu müssen, ich bin nicht *Tilmann Waldthaler*.

*Fazit: 
1)* Rox 12.0 und Komoot arbeiten exakt mit dem gleichen OSM Kartenmaterial.
*2)* Komoot weiß, wie er mit Karten umgehen soll, wählt immer den besten befahrbaren kürzesten Weg
*3)* Andererseits ist das Routing in situ mit dem Apparat IMMER mit sehr langen Umwegen behaftet, die die Länge der Strecke verdoppeln. Wenn man die Gegend nicht kennt, stellt man sich vor, es gibt einen Grund für diese überlangen Umwege, sogar wenn +++ für die Straßen eingestellt ist. Diese Beispiele oben zeigen, daß es keinen Grund gab. Und dann, das "_Neu-Berechnen_"... 

Der Apparat wurde von mir auch ungefähr 10 mal, darunter 2 mal mit dem letzten Update, mit einem Factory Reset bereinigt. Es gibt keinen extra Speicher Chip, der das Funktionieren hindert, keine extra Sensoren, die bis zu Blockaden oder Ausfall ständig lenken. Also daran liegt es auch nicht.

Wie bei ALLEN anderen Problemen, die von den vielen anderen Usern mit Ehrlichkeit seit 2 Jahhren ununterbrochen breit ausgeführt beschhrieben sind, handelt es sich auch hier um ein Software Problem.


*4)* Ein überdimensionales Lob an die wunderbaren, sehr präzisen und metergenauen Aufzeichnungen auf dem Sigma Cloud, die beweisen, daß Antenne, Empfang und Ortung absolut perfekt sind. Ich kann deswegen verstehen, daß man den Rox 12.0 mögen kann. Auf dem Sigma Cloud sieht man sogar, wenn man eine Kröte auf dem Parkett nicht hatte umfahren wollen.

So, ich lasse euch wieder, und lese still weiter, bis das  Rox 12.0 Update kommt.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. August 2020)

Wir hoffen dass Du nicht anderthalb Monate lang wegen dem ROX um den Polarkreis geirrt bist und nicht abbiegen wolltest nur weil er eine Straße nicht so erkannt hat wie Du es Dir gewünscht hast


----------



## Resimilchkuh (31. August 2020)

Nachdem mein Akku so langsam auch schlapp macht (26 Monate alt und ca. 10 tkm/ 650 Std MTB auf dem Buckel) und "nur" noch so 7 Std. im Aufzeichnungsmodus durchhält, habe ich mal den Tausch vorgenommen.
Riesen Lob und großen Dank an @repli für die Mühe und sehr gute Einbauanleitung. Tausch ist in der Tat kein Hexenwerk. 
Ich hab übrigens den Akku an der Schmalseite, wo auch das Kabel sitzt mit einem Topeak Shuttle Lever rausgehebelt. Erst mit dem kleinen Teil vorsichtig drunter und danach mit dem großen ringsrum.
Jedenfalls scheint alles zu klappen und er lädt gerade, mal sehen, ob die Laufzeit wieder steigt.


----------



## repli (31. August 2020)

Resimilchkuh schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hab übrigens den Akku an der Schmalseite, wo auch das Kabel sitzt mit einem Topeak Shuttle Lever rausgehebelt. Erst mit dem kleinen Teil vorsichtig drunter und danach mit dem großen ringsrum.
> Jedenfalls scheint alles zu klappen und er lädt gerade, mal sehen, ob die Laufzeit wieder steigt.



Cooler Tipp, auf den Reifenhebel bin ich noch nicht gekommen! ? Gib mal durch zu welchen Laufzeiten Du nach dem Tausch kommst - vlt auch mal den Test machen: Helligkt 50-60%, GPS Map und paar Datenfelder auf den Bildschirm, in Nähe GPS Empfang legen und Tour starten, laufen lassen bis er abschaltet. Waren 10h bei mir... evtl. am Anfang ein paarmal recht leer fahren und dann wieder ganz voll laden fürs Formieren/"Kalibrieren"  Bin gespannt!


----------



## Resimilchkuh (4. September 2020)

Hab jetzt einige "Leertests laufen lassen. Allerdings in meinem vorherigen Setup, also Helligkeit ca. 50 und 10 angezeigte Datenfelder.
Mit dem alten Akku kam ich damals auf 14,5 Std, da war er noch fit. Im ausgelutschten Zustand habe ich leider nicht mehr getestet.
Mit dem neuen lande ich momentan bei ca. 11,5 Std.
Was ich aber bemerkenswert finde, die letzen 2,5-3 Std. laufen bei Anzeige 1% Akku.
Hab irgendwann schon mal bei 15% drauf gesehen und da waren erst 5,5 Std. gelaufen und mit den 15% hat er dann auch über 11 Std. insgesamt aufgezeichnet.
Wenn ich so recht überlege war der alte Akku vlt. noch gar nicht hin, so weit bin ich den nie runter gefahren


----------



## repli (4. September 2020)

Resimilchkuh schrieb:


> Hab jetzt einige "Leertests laufen lassen. Allerdings in meinem vorherigen Setup, also Helligkeit ca. 50 und 10 angezeigte Datenfelder.
> Mit dem alten Akku kam ich damals auf 14,5 Std, da war er noch fit. Im ausgelutschten Zustand habe ich leider nicht mehr getestet.
> Mit dem neuen lande ich momentan bei ca. 11,5 Std.
> Was ich aber bemerkenswert finde, die letzen 2,5-3 Std. laufen bei Anzeige 1% Akku.
> ...


Sehr gut, Test bestätigt in etwa meine Messung ?. Und ja, ROX motzt bereits recht früh bat low, gerade bei Kälte. 

Zurnot hast jetzt 2 Akkus, die nutzbar sind. Dass der Ersatzakku ggf eine leicht andere Entladekurve Spannung über Zeit hat, kann durchaus sein...


----------



## repli (4. September 2020)

14.5h habe ich übrigens noch nie mit dem ROX geschafft, evtl. geht das mit wenig Datenfeldern und ohne Map im Display? Fahre immer mit Map, da war das Maximum 9-10h, zuletzt dann nur noch 5.5h. Mit Ersatzakku wieder 9-10h.


----------



## Resimilchkuh (4. September 2020)

Map hatte ich wie gesagt nicht aktiv, da ich das im Normalbetrieb auch nicht habe. Hatte auch mal testweise den Nachtmodus an, macht aber keinen nennenswerten Unterschied. War aber auch nicht zu erwarten, ist ja leider kein OLED   
Unter Betriebsbedingungen auf Tour und Autohelligkeit habe ich auch mehr als 14 Std. hinbekommen, daher war ich so enttäuscht, dass das zuletzt sehr schlagartig auf deutlich unter 10 Std. gefallen war.
Hab schon überlegt, ob das erst nach meinem letzten Factory Reset war und dem irgendwas nicht gefällt.
Dauert leider noch, bis ich den neuen Akku in Fahrbetrieb testen kann. mal sehen, wie er sich dann schlägt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## repli (5. September 2020)

Heute wieder mal ne Tour gemacht: https://www.strava.com/activities/4014238598

Tapfere 76% Restkapazität nach 2h20 Fahrt mit 60% Helligkeit. Darstellung bei mir Map mit live GPS Routing und 4 Felder dargestellt. Bin sehr zufrieden. Temperatur heute ca. 13 Grad


----------



## Scrat (5. September 2020)

@SIGMA-Support und alle anderen wissenden:

Kann ich den Rox zwingen, einen Track (GPX Datei) exakt so und mit allen im GPX vorhandenen Punkten abzufahren, ohne dass da irgendwie eine Route draus wird?

Ich bin heute die Haldentour vom RideForHelpDay in Püttlingen gefahren und an 2 Halden war Abfahrt = Auffahrt, in beiden Fällen hatte der ROX mir den „Stich“ wegoptimiert.


----------



## HaiRaider66 (6. September 2020)

Scrat schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support und alle anderen wissenden:
> 
> Kann ich den Rox zwingen, einen Track (GPX Datei) exakt so und mit allen im GPX vorhandenen Punkten abzufahren, ohne dass da irgendwie eine Route draus wird?
> 
> Ich bin heute die Haldentour vom RideForHelpDay in Püttlingen gefahren und an 2 Halden war Abfahrt = Auffahrt, in beiden Fällen hatte der ROX mir den „Stich“ wegoptimiert.



Das sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein, ich hatte letztens einen Streckenabschnitt mit Fahrtrichtung eingebunden, da hat der ROX auch zweimal wenden angezeigt. Route aus Komoot übernommen. 

Was ich immer vermisse, ist die Möglichkeit Datenfehler im DataCenter zu korrigieren. Hier sollte es eine Möglichkeit geben einzelne Ausreißer zu korrigieren, am besten automatisch, wie die Höhenkorrektur einer Route. Also sowas wie hier einfach durch den Mittelwert der Datensätze vor und nach dem “Fehler” ersetzen.


----------



## Rallarros (6. September 2020)

Ich habe Komoot peinlich genau am PC ~~ 76 Routen bearbeiten lassen und aufs Rox 12.0 durch wifi runtergeladen. Wenn man nie von der Route abweicht, ist der Rox 12.0 eben wie ein normales gps.
Tut was es soll ohne wenn und aber. Als Aufzeichner ist er absolut ein Muß.

Es ist klar, daß meine 76 Routen sich immer wieder hier oder da auf der regionalen Landkarte überschneiden,
und daß ich inmitten einer Tagestour doch mein Ziel oft hatte verändern möchten.

Der Rox 12.0 war bis jetzt dafür immer bei allen Versuchen überfordert, niemals hatte er es geschafft,
als ich es versuchte in situ am Bildschirm eine vorbearbeitete Komoot-Route zu verlassen
und eine andere einzugeben und zu übernehmen,
natürlich auch und gerade wenn man "_den nächstgelegenen Punkt_" wählt.

Er ist dabei total verloren und seine Befehle entsprechen absolut nichts rationales, OSM Karte hin oder her.

Umwege von über 115 Kilometern wurden mir vom Rox 12.0 unwiderruflich angeboten, obwohl ich gerade nah an Überschneidungen stand.

Auch ein Wiederlosfahren auf einigen Kilometern, um dem Rox 12.0 eine komfortable Gedenkpause für ein etwaiges Neuberechnen zu gönnen, half nie.

Nach mehrmaligen Versuchen gab ich es immer auf und fuhr die erste Strecke weiter oder der Nase nach.
Hier im Lande kann man es sich erlauben, weil wir ein dichtes Netz an asphaltierten Straßen oder doch immer wieder einen Tunnel oder eine Brücke haben, wenn ein Fluß oder sonst was uns quer steht..





Heute bin ich exakt 8502 Kilometer seit dem 22. XII. 19 regional gefahren,
und fast genau soviel mit dem Rox 12.0

Die Sigma Cloud zeigt mir absolut rigoros meine 112 befahrenen Touren, die ich mit dem Rox 12.0 gemacht habe,
und die numerischen Daten scheinen mir auch sehr genau zu sein.
Ich schätze die zahlreichen bewertbaren Infos. Es vermittelt ein gutes Gefühl, selbst was geleistet zu haben.
Vielleicht eine kleine Abweichung bei den Meterhöhen, sonst nichts.

(Schade eigentlich, daß meine unwiderlegbaren Beweisführungen mit den gleichen OSM Karten vom Rox 12.0 und Komoot  hier oben im Thread nicht behandelt wurden, nicht mal argumentativ und rational behandelt wurden.)


----------



## Scrat (6. September 2020)

@Rallarros Nicht nur als Aufzeichner, auch als Navi ist der Rox allen _Radcomputern_ mit Navifunktionen die ich kenne überlegen.

Bezüglich dem (exakten) Nachfahren von Tracks hoffe ich ja, dass wir beim Sigma Tag da was erfahren werden. So richtig gut finde ich das nämlich auch nicht, und das erklärt jetzt für mich auch diverse Diskussionen, die ich mit Garmin-Mitfahrern diesen Sommer beim Abfahren von Tracks hatte.

Ich probiere nächstes Wochenende mal was aus, den gleichen Track auf ROX und GPSMap 62s, da sollten sich dann ja die Unterschiede deutlich zeigen.

@SIGMA-Support Der Tag findet ja statt, oder?


----------



## Basstler_Bln (9. September 2020)

Tach,

ich habe ein neues Feature freigeschaltet !

Dazu musste ich den Rox 12 einfach nur mal *nicht* jedes Wochenende runter fahren, sondern habe ihn 14 Tage durchlaufen lassen.
Was kann das Feature:

Die Strecke aufzeichnen - aber mit abstruser Physik
Das ganze erfolgt in einem 'Stealth-Mode' - die Sensor Anzeige während der Fahrt, ist stimmig....

Montag Vormittag:




Nicht nur, dass die Welt Kopf steht (Höhenprofil ist invertiert), auch der nette Glitch am Ende (!) des Sprintes mit 3092W ist beachtlich....

Dienstag Vormittag - ein ganz besonderer Datensatz - das Datacenter braucht ~10s um den zu öffnen:




Welt steht Kopf und ich hatte angeblich mit >32kW angetreten .... wie immer. 
Weitere Auffälligkeiten - Es gib im Datacenter keine Verbindung mehr zwischen Karte und Datensatz.
Die Strecke wird korrekt angezeigt, jedoch wird die Streckenmarkierung auf der Karte nicht mehr mit dem Datensatz verknüpft - bleibt einfach am Start 'hängen'.

Danke @SIGMA-Support - fühle mich gut unterhalten 

Ein Reboot hat den Rox wieder den 'Kopf' in die Richtige Richtung gedreht, Daten stimmen wieder.
Nur das DC will nun nicht mehr mit dem Wegepunkt in der Karte spielen - was nicht weiter stört, Trainingpeaks kann das (noch).

Grüße,

Sebastian.

ps: Batterie in der Stages ist ~4 Wochen alt - das ist es nicht ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scrat (9. September 2020)

Wie alt ist denn Deine Stages? Ich habe eine Stages „älterer“ Generation, die bei Sprüngen auch gerne mal >2000 W ausweist...


----------



## HaiRaider66 (9. September 2020)

Alles was mit einem DMS in der Kurbel misst, müsste bei Sprüngen absurde Werte liefern, wenn man nicht sauber mit den Beinen abfedert (da biegt sich die Kurbel stärker als bei jedem Antritt). Das gleiche gilt auch für Geschwindigkeitsmessungen mit Beschleunigungssensoren an der Radnabe, beim Auftreffen auf den Boden wird dann das Rad massiv beschleunigt und der Sensor liefert einen zu hohen Wert. Das ist einfache Physik. Bei den Magnet gesteuerten Sensoren, hat man Fehlmessungen, wenn der Magnet kurz hintereinander wieder am Sensor  vorbeiläuft, z.B. bei Pedal versetzen oder beim zurückrollen. Da es sich aber um einzelne Peaks handelt, kann man das eigentlich sauber “abfangen”. Plötzliche Peaks von mehr als +/- 100% sind unwahrscheinlich (zumindest bei Geschwindigkeit, Trittfrequenz, Leistung, Höhe, ...), sinnvoll wäre in diesen Fällen den “falschen” Messwert aus dem Mittelwert des Messwertes vor und nach dem Peak zu ersetzen. Das machen anscheinend einige “intelligente” Radcomputer auch, der ROX leider nicht, ist deutsche Qualitätssoftware, die misst immer richtig.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (9. September 2020)

Das sind keine 'echten' - also von der Stages kommende - Werte...
Habe die Stages der 2. Generation, der Messbereich geht (sofern ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe) 'nur' bis 2999W - mehr ist unrealistisch. Zumal ich mit dem Ding bisher nie Probleme hatte.

Die >30kW würden ein Drehmoment erfordern, was kein Teil am Bike aushalten würde - das geht schlicht nicht.
Da ist das ganze Logging im Eimer gewesen - siehe Höhenprofil...
Das Profil ist stimmig, nur sind die Werte alle negativ und darum ist 'blau' auch oben - wie unter Wasser.


----------



## stepe04 (9. September 2020)

Ich habe mal ein ganz anderes Thema an die Sigma Kollegen: Gibt es Planungen das Garmin Varia einzubinden (analog zu den Wahoo Geräten)?
Ich kenne immer mehr Fahrer (Rennrad), die das zu schätzen wissen und leider beim Rox 12 vermissen  :-(


----------



## Scrat (10. September 2020)

@Basstler_Bln Ok, selektives Lesen... Sorry... ich hab nur die knapp 3kW gelesen, nicht die 32kW. Das ist nicht mit Messfehler aus der Stages erklärbar.

@HaiRaider66 Bei meiner Stages hatte ich die Ausreißer auch schon mit anderen Geräten in der Aufzeichnung, im GoldenCheetah kann man solche Peaks aber auch wieder halbwegs rausfiltern. Allerdings wie gesagt bis hohe 2000er, also das was noch im Messbereich liegt. 32kW, da muss ja erheblich was anderes schieflaufen.

@Basstler_Bln Was passiert denn, wenn Du Dir das fit File von den beiden Tagen nimmst  in einer anderen Software (z.B. GoldenCheetah) aufmachst bzw. in Strava hochlädst?


----------



## Basstler_Bln (10. September 2020)

@Scrat Trainingpeaks schmeißt den Peak zwar aus der Kurven Darstellung, aber die ganzen Leistungswerte sind für die Tonne :



Weil >800W im Schnitt ... ich kachel da an sich nur zur Arbeit ... 

Normalized Power haut wieder hin, der Algorithmus scheint robust genug zu sein und frisst den Glitch ...
Der 180er Puls ist zwar noch möglich, aber so schlimm war es dann doch nicht. Die ganze Aufzeichnung ist irgendwie nicht plausibel.
Das die Höhenmessung macht was sie will ist ja auch nichts neues, aber so dramatisch war es selten.
Autokorrektur über GPS ist aktiviert + der default Startpunkt ist auf die echten 62m konfiguriert.
Ich frage mich nur, wofür eigentlich.


----------



## MK83 (10. September 2020)

Aha, scheinbar gibt es ein September 2020 Update für den Rox12:
Rox12 Changelog
Die Liste der Änderungen scheint mir etwas dünn: " Problem mit Verbindung des Herzfrequenzsensors wurde behoben"


----------



## a-x-e-l (10. September 2020)

MK83 schrieb:


> Aha, scheinbar gibt es ein September 2020 Update für den Rox12:
> Rox12 Changelog
> Die Liste der Änderungen scheint mir etwas dünn: " Problem mit Verbindung des Herzfrequenzsensors wurde behoben"



@SIGMA-Support 

Evtl. habt ihr noch mehr Infos bzgl. der Änderungen und auch, ob der geplante Tag stattfindet.


----------



## Rallarros (10. September 2020)

MK83 schrieb:


> Aha, scheinbar gibt es ein September 2020 Update für den Rox12:
> Rox12 Changelog
> Die Liste der Änderungen scheint mir etwas dünn: " Problem mit Verbindung des Herzfrequenzsensors wurde behoben"


 
Schade. Im März war es auch so "_dünn_".

---------------------

Schade auch, daß meine unwiderlegbaren Beweisführungen im *#2979* über die gleichen OSM Karten im Komoot und im Rox 12.0 nicht behandelt wurden.


----------



## hw71 (10. September 2020)

Eventuell stecken hinter dem Punkt " Problem mit Verbindung des Herzfrequenzsensors wurde behoben" mehr als man auf den ersten Blick vermutet. Da ich meinen Sigma-Brustgurt verlegt habe  bin ich die letzten Wochen mit einem anderen Ant+ Herzfrequenzsensor gefahren und hatte NULLProbleme mit dem Rox. Er hat in dieser Zeit nicht einen Reboot durchgeführt, immer und dauerhaft die Sensoren gefunden, .... Kann alles auch Zufall sein, aber solange ohne ein einziges Problem hatte ich noch nie mit meiner Roxine ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rallarros (10. September 2020)

Ich habe das Update gemacht, es ging.

Die Software mit 189 Mo wurde total gewechselt,
dann soll diesmal nichts mehr schief laufen,
da meine 114 traumhaften vorigen Aufzeichnungen
von der absolut guten Qualität der Hardware bezeugen, sprich der guten Antenne, der guten Ortung und der guten Verarbeitung der befahrenen Routen.

Jetzt muß nur dieses neue "Update" beweisen was es kann. Ich freue mich schon drauf.

--------------

Im Menü der Karte kann man ganz unten die Fahrradspur wegklicken.
Sie blieb bei meinem Rox 12.0 vom Anfang an auf grün.
Nun steht sie auf rot, was geschieht dann?

Bei den Fahrpräferenzen, bleibt die vorige Konfiguration dabei doch unverändert,
und das Level der Fahrradspuren kann man immer noch von 1 bis 3 verändern.

Kollidieren dann diese beiden Konfigurationen Karte vs. Straßenprofil zusammen?

Wie werden nun die gleichen OSM Karten bei einem Routing in situ interpretiert?
Wie Komoot es tut, ohne Umwege aber doch auf dem Asphalt?


----------



## bravasx (10. September 2020)

Das neue Update soll die Ausfälle der Sensoren beheben (bei einigen war es wohl der HF Sensor, der merh Ärger verusachte). Zumindest bei mir ist es seit Sigma persönlich Hand angelegt hat nicht mehr aufgetreten. Das Reboot Problem ist noch nicht ganz gelöst, das steht noch auf der Agenda bei Sigma.


----------



## HaiRaider66 (10. September 2020)

@Scrat das Problem ist der Zeitfaktor, der DMS misst die Biegung der Kurbel, also eine Krafteinwirkung, macht mit dem Hebel der Kurbel ein Drehmoment, erst mit der Anzahl der Umdrehung wird daraus eine Leistung und beim Sprung bewegt sich die Kurbel unter großer Krafteinwirkung ggfs. vor und zurück und das sehr schnell. Da sind dann auch 32kW in 0,1 s schnell errechnet, das sind immer nur Peaks, also Einzelwerte.


----------



## VolkeR. (10. September 2020)

MK83 schrieb:


> Die Liste der Änderungen scheint mir etwas dünn: " Problem mit Verbindung des Herzfrequenzsensors wurde behoben"



Nun ja, ich habe seit ein paar Wochen Probleme mit meinem Sigma-Brustgurt. Die Verbindung reißt nach ein paar Sekunden ab. Erst nach 1-2 Neustarts des ROX 12.0 funktioniert er einwandfrei.
Werde deshalb das Update umgehend installieren, da ich morgen eine größere Tour vor mir habe und nicht den Tag mit Reboots des Gerätes verbringen will!


----------



## Resimilchkuh (10. September 2020)

HaiRaider66 schrieb:


> @Scrat das Problem ist der Zeitfaktor, der DMS misst die Biegung der Kurbel, also eine Krafteinwirkung, macht mit dem Hebel der Kurbel ein Drehmoment, erst mit der Anzahl der Umdrehung wird daraus eine Leistung und beim Sprung bewegt sich die Kurbel unter großer Krafteinwirkung ggfs. vor und zurück und das sehr schnell. Da sind dann auch 32kW in 0,1 s schnell errechnet, das sind immer nur Peaks, also Einzelwerte.


Kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass das zu solchen Leistungswerten führt.
Wie viel Drehmoment mag dabei kurzzeitig anfallen? Gehen wir Mal zum Spaß von 500 nM aus. Wenn ich keinen Denk/Rechenfehler habe, müsste die Kurbel dann im selben Moment eine Drehzahl von 600 rpm messen um grob bei irgendwas um 32 kW zu landen. Erscheint mir nicht realistisch.


----------



## ShawnHast (10. September 2020)

Hirschi hat übrigens die heutige Etappe der Tour de France mit einem Sigma Rox 12 gewonnen.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (11. September 2020)

HaiRaider66 schrieb:


> Da sind dann auch 32kW in 0,1 s schnell errechnet, das sind immer nur Peaks, also Einzelwerte.



Soweit die Theorie...
Jedoch reicht der Messbereich der Stages überhaupt nicht in diese Regionen, dh sie kann gar keine Werte >3kw übermitteln.

Eigentlich ist bei 2500W Feierabend ...


----------



## Rallarros (11. September 2020)

ShawnHast schrieb:


> Hirschi hat übrigens die heutige Etappe der Tour de France mit einem Sigma Rox 12 gewonnen.



In unserem Tour de France braucht man keinen gps, vor jeder Kurve gibt es ein Schild und einen Pfeil.

Ja, die Aufzeichnungen der befahrenen Etappen auf Komoot und Sigma sind traumhaft.


----------



## HaiRaider66 (11. September 2020)

Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Soweit die Theorie...
> Jedoch reicht der Messbereich der Stages überhaupt nicht in diese Regionen, dh sie kann gar keine Werte >3kw übermitteln.
> 
> Eigentlich ist bei 2500W Feierabend ...


Nein, das ist die Angabe des Messbereichs in dem die Stages einen vernünftigen Messwert liefert, das sagt nicht aus, das sie nicht auch größere Werte übermittelt, die sind nur außerhalb ihres validen Messbereichs. Vergleichbar mit der dem Zeiger eines analogen Instruments, welcher über den Messbereich ausschlägt.
Welchen Wert digital übermittelt werden kann, ist von der Programmierung (z.B. kann die Ausgabe begrenzt werden) und den möglichen “Digits” abhängig, da müsste man nachfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basstler_Bln (11. September 2020)

HaiRaider66 schrieb:


> Welchen Wert digital übermittelt werden kann, ist von der Programmierung (z.B. kann die Ausgabe begrenzt werden) und den möglichen “Digits” abhängig, da müsste man nachfragen.


Aus welchen Grund sollten Werte, die Faktor 10 über den möglichen Messbereich liegen, übertragen werden ?

10-20% 'overscale' ok ... das sind dann aber eher Faktor 0,1-0,2 und nicht 10.
Verstehe auch die Motivation nicht, über einen theoretisch möglich übertragenden Wert zu philosophieren, wobei aufgrund der anderen Daten offensichtlich ist, das die Aufzeichnungen der Daten fehlerhaft ist - warum auch immer.
Und letztlich ist der ganze Spuk nach einem Neustart des aufzeichnenden Gerätes (-> Rox), vorbei.

Wie schon erwähnt, ich fahre da nur ins Büro - die einzigen 'Sprünge' sind gelegentliche Hopser Bordsteinkanten hoch/runter und dort gibt es regelmäßig keine Ausreißer in der Größenordnung.
Ich konnte schon mit dem einen oder anderen Ampelsprint Peaks in´die Daten drücken, die nicht ganz realistisch sind - aber die waren alle samt noch im Messbereich unter 2,5kw ... ?‍♂️

Ich kann ja mal das BLE GATT Profil der Stages ziehen und gucken wie weit sie 'theoretisch' übertragen würde, das wird dort festgelegt.


----------



## a-x-e-l (11. September 2020)

Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Ich kann ja mal das BLE GATT Profil der Stages ziehen und gucken wie weit sie 'theoretisch' übertragen würde, das wird dort festgelegt.



Hi, wie kommst du da dran? Hast du eigentlich eine beidseitige Stages? Bei meiner habe ich, sowohl mit dem ROX 12 als auch mit dem Edge 1030Plus die seltsame Eigenschaft, dass zwischenzeitlich mal die Balancewerte weg sind und auch bei gleichbleibend starken Krafteinsatz dann die Leistung(3s) nach unten schwankt, um dann wieder nach 1-2 Sekunden einen gleichmäßigen Wert zu zeigen.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (11. September 2020)

Hallo liebe mtb-Community, 

da in letzter Zeit bereits häufiger nachgefragt wurde, möchten wir euch auf diesem Wege mitteilen, dass unser Tag der offenen Tür wie geplant stattfinden wird. 
Wir freuen uns auf eine rege Teilnahme und wünschen euch ein schönes Wochenende!

Euer Sigma-Sport Support.


----------



## GT97 (11. September 2020)

Jetzt habe ich seit ein paar Tagen zum ersten Mal Probleme mit den Sensoren, dann gibt es tatsächlich zeitnah ein Update zu dem Thema und jetzt findet mein Rox das Update nicht. Weder manuell, noch automatisch an der Steckdose.  ?


----------



## jojo_ab (11. September 2020)

Mein Rox findet das Update auch nicht. ?
Was ist denn da wieder los? Sigma scheint mit Software weiterhin auf Kriegsfuß zu stehen. 

Der Rox hatte erst gestern wieder einen Absturz und danach den HR-Sensor erst nach x Reboots wieder gefunden.


----------



## Rallarros (11. September 2020)

jojo_ab schrieb:


> Sigma scheint mit Software weiterhin auf Kriegsfuß zu stehen



Ja, so wie es aussieht.

---------

Bei meinem Dauerpiepser hat wenigstens das Update sofort funktioniert.
189 Mo... und keine sichtbare oder erlebbare Veränderung. Wie mit dem März Update.
--------

Wie ich in meinem # 3.003 schrieb,
habe ich versucht mit den antagonistischen Parametern ein Routing in situ zu machen.
Also im Karten Menü die Fahrradwege weggeklickt, und in den Straßen-Präferenzen Level 1 für Fahrradwege.

Es sollte direkt von Strasbourg nach Oberkirch führen. Die Straße führt fast ohne Kurve von S bis O.

Es war also noch schlimmer als vorher und immer wieder wollte mich das Ding wieder nach Strasbourg zurückführen,
sogar mehrmals  durch echte wiederholte Kreise mit einem Radius von mehreren Kilometern !!!

Mein Fehler kam wieder daher, daß ich meine Tour nicht vorher auf Komoot präpariert habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (11. September 2020)

War neugierig, ROX eingeschaltet, direkt über WLAN das Update angeboten bekommen. Hab den ROX an den Renner meiner Tochter geclipst und die Kiste lief ohne zu murren.


----------



## Landbewohner (11. September 2020)

Mhhh also meiner findet auch kein update!
Kann man das auch manuell laden ?


----------



## VolkeR. (11. September 2020)

GT97 schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich seit ein paar Tagen zum ersten Mal Probleme mit den Sensoren, dann gibt es tatsächlich zeitnah ein Update zu dem Thema und jetzt findet mein Rox das Update nicht. Weder manuell, noch automatisch an der Steckdose.  ?





jojo_ab schrieb:


> Mein Rox findet das Update auch nicht. ?



Da bin ich ja echt froh, dass ich mir das Update gestern noch gezogen habe. 
Heute gleich auf der Tour getestet und keine Verbindungsabbrüche des HF-Sensors gehabt.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (11. September 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Hi, wie kommst du da dran? Hast du eigentlich eine beidseitige Stages?


Ich habe die klassische, einseitige Stages, daher nix mit Balance ....

Zum Profil - hab vor paar Monaten mal damit gespielt -> ESP32-BLE2MQTT
Der holt sich im Build Prozess mit einem Python Skript die GATTs vom bluetooth.org Server und packt die ins Filesystem vom ESP32... muss man an sich nur umleiten.
Beim rumspielen hatte ich neben dem Sigma ANT+/BLE Brustgurt auch mal die Kurbel einlesen lassen - wird problemlos erkannt.

Wenn ich mal wieder Zeit habe (  ), wollte ich mir basierend auf dem Code, einen Highspeed Logger für die Stages basteln - letztlich die Funktion, die die App bietet (die wiederum immer im Vordergrund & Display an sein muss), um direkt mit hoher zeitlicher Auflösung die RPM, Leistung und vor allem Drehmoment Werte aufzuzeichnen.
Nicht über MQTT, mein Bike hat noch keinen Broker  - die sollen dann entweder intern oder auf SD Karte landen - soweit das Konzept.
Das die Werte samt Timestamp über BLE rausgeblasen werden, konnte ich aber schon beim kurzen Test sehen...

Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## Abstrampler (12. September 2020)

Liebe Gemeinde,

ich habe (inspirit durch die Diskussion über die unsinnigen Power-Werte) auch ein Thema, und zwar mit der Kalkulation der Höhenwerte von importierten gpx Files.

Auf dieser Webseite des Geo Naturparks Odenwald kann man gpx Dateien von MTB Rundfahrten herunterladen. Als Beispiel nehmen wir die Strecke HP1: https://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/joomshaper/heppenheim-hp-1





Eckdaten: 23 km · 580 Hm. 

Ich habe die gpx Datei ins Data Center importiert: hier sind es 596 Höhenmeter vs. 580 in der gpx Datei. Das ist akzeptabel und in Ordnung.

Die Sigma Link App zeigt ebenfalls 596 Höhenmeter. Alles gut. Dann können wir ja mal synchonisieren.






Im ROX12 Sport sieht es so aus: 






1217 Höhenmeter vs. 596 Höhenmetern in Sigma Link, Data Center und auf der Website. Das ist bei allen Tracks so, die ich als gpx File importiere. Ich habe sogar Abweichungen, wenn ich eine gefahrene Strecke in einen Track umwandle. Kennt das jemand, ist das bei euch auch? Danke!


----------



## SIGMA-Support (13. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

keine Angst, jeder kommt an das Update ran  
Heutzutage ist es üblich, dass ein Update in sogenannten Wellen ausgerollt wird. Das heißt in bestimmten Zeitfenster steht das Update zur Verfügung. 
Wir stehen also mit dem Update nicht auf Kriegsfuß  

Da wir bisher nur positives Feedback erhalten haben, wird das Update (voraussichtlich) ab Dienstag 15. September vollständig online gestellt und ist steht dann dauerhaft zum Download bereit!

Bei Fragen gerne eine PN an mich.

Grüße Dennis vom SIGMA SPORT Team

PS: Thema - Tag der offenen Tür:
Bald ist der 23. September - Bisher liegen mir einige (wenige) Anmeldungen vor - Bei diesem regen "Ansturm" hier im Forum, muss es doch noch den ein oder andere Teilnehmer noch geben, der ebenfalls kommen möchte??

*Also nochmals die Frage in die Runde: Wer hat Zeit und Lust auf die einmalige Chance  *


----------



## Bosma (13. September 2020)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 16872276"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> keine Angst, jeder kommt an das Update ran
> Heutzutage ist es üblich, dass ein Update in sogenannten Wellen ausgerollt wird. Das heißt in bestimmten Zeitfenster steht das Update zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da sich bis jetzt nur wenige für den Tag der offenen Tür angemeldet haben, ist vielleicht auch ein Indiz darauf, dass die meisten Besitzer eines ROX12 sehr zufrieden sind mit dem Gerät. Ich bin es jedenfalls. Ich verwende den ROX12 fürs Bike und fürs Rennvelo und habe überhaupt keine technischen Probleme. Hie und da kommt es vor, dass ich den ROX12 nochmals starten muss, aber sonst läuft er problemlos.


----------



## jojo_ab (13. September 2020)

Abstrampler schrieb:


> Kennt das jemand, ist das bei euch auch? Danke!


Ja, ist bei mir auch. Teilweise wenige hm, teilweise mehrere 100 hm Abweichung. Ist schon länger (immer?) so. Ich vertraue da eher dem Datacenter oder Drittsoftware.

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 16872276"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Heutzutage ist es üblich, dass ein Update in sogenannten Wellen ausgerollt wird.


Naja, es ist eine Möglichkeit ein Update auszurollen. Kundenfreundlich fände ich es, vorab auf die genutzte Methode hinzuweisen. So steht auf der Sigma Webseite ein neues Update und einige Kunden berichten hier, dass es ihnen zur Installation angeboten wurde. Das führt natürlich bei den anderen Kunden zu Verwunderung, wenn es nicht verfügbar ist.
@SIGMA-Support schreibt doch das nächste mal gleich, wie ihr beim Update vorgeht, dann ist es klar, dass man warten muss bis man an der Reihe ist.

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 16872276"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> PS: Thema - Tag der offenen Tür:
> Bald ist der 23. September - Bisher liegen mir einige (wenige) Anmeldungen vor


Ich kann leider nicht. Mich würde aber immer noch ein Statement zu den ungewollten Reboots beim Rox interessieren. @SIGMA-Support Würdet ihr darauf mal bitte hier eingehen?



Bosma schrieb:


> Da sich bis jetzt nur wenige für den Tag der offenen Tür angemeldet haben, ist vielleicht auch ein Indiz darauf, dass die meisten Besitzer eines ROX12 sehr zufrieden sind mit dem Gerät.


Sehr gewagte These.


----------



## Fembria (13. September 2020)

Bosma schrieb:


> Da sich bis jetzt nur wenige für den Tag der offenen Tür angemeldet haben, ist vielleicht auch ein Indiz darauf, dass die meisten Besitzer eines ROX12 sehr zufrieden sind mit dem Gerät.


Oder benutzen inzwischen ein anderes Fabrikat. Ich habe meinen ROX 12 zur Entsorgung an Sigma zurückgeschickt, --obwohl noch mehr als 1/2 Jahr Garantie drauf war!


----------



## bravasx (13. September 2020)

@ Sigma... für den Tag der offenen Tür liegen leider fast 500km in eine Richtung dazwischen, daher bin ich raus. Sonst wäre ich mal vorbeigekommen. Aber wir stehen ja noch per Mail in Kontakt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw71 (13. September 2020)

Abstrampler schrieb:


> Liebe Gemeinde,
> 
> ich habe (inspirit durch die Diskussion über die unsinnigen Power-Werte) auch ein Thema, und zwar mit der Kalkulation der Höhenwerte von importierten gpx Files.
> 
> ...



Das habe ich jetzt auch einmal ausprobiert und ich habe genau den gleichen Effekt. Bei mir hat die HP1 dann auch 1217 hm. Der Effekt ist mir bisher noch nicht aufgefallen, da ich meine Route immer über Komoot lade und die zusätzlichen hm habe ich auf die Anreise geschoben . Die Abweichung gibt es aber auch bei gefahrenen Tracks. Da scheint es wohl auch noch einen bug zu geben.


----------



## hw71 (13. September 2020)

@SIGMA-Support : Ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass an eurem Tag der offenen Tür meine Frau Geburtstag hat. Ich würde dann also zu zweit kommen . Gibt es schon einen groben Zeitplan und auch eventuell eine Restaurant-Empfehlung für Neustadt?


----------



## Abstrampler (13. September 2020)

hw71 schrieb:


> Das habe ich jetzt auch einmal ausprobiert und ich habe genau den gleichen Effekt. Bei mir hat die HP1 dann auch 1217 hm. Der Effekt ist mir bisher noch nicht aufgefallen, da ich meine Route immer über Komoot lade und die zusätzlichen hm habe ich auf die Anreise geschoben . Die Abweichung gibt es aber auch bei gefahrenen Tracks. Da scheint es wohl auch noch einen bug zu geben.


Hallo hw71,
danke für die Bestätigung. Ich hatte dieses Verhalten dem Sigma Support mitgeteilt und sollte den Rox 12 zur Überprüfung einsenden... Für mich hat das nix mit Hardware, sondern mit Unterschieden der Routinen zwischen Rox12 und der Link App bzw. dem Data Center zu tun. Da der Sigma Support mitliest: @SIGMA-Support : Bitte korrigieren. Kann doch nicht schwer sein, mit der Link App und dem Data Center zeigt ihr doch, dass ihr rechnen könnt... Danke!


----------



## Abstrampler (13. September 2020)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 16872276"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> PS: Thema - Tag der offenen Tür:
> Bald ist der 23. September - Bisher liegen mir einige (wenige) Anmeldungen vor - Bei diesem regen "Ansturm" hier im Forum, muss es doch noch den ein oder andere Teilnehmer noch geben, der ebenfalls kommen möchte??
> 
> *Also nochmals die Frage in die Runde: Wer hat Zeit und Lust auf die einmalige Chance *



Warum macht ihr den Tag an einem Mittwoch? Interessierte müssen einen Tag URLAUB nehmen. Sehr gerne wäre ich an einem Samstag oder Sonntag gekommen und hätte noch Leute mitgebracht (Nachbar, Tochter etc.) die auch mountainbiken...


----------



## SIGMA-Support (14. September 2020)

jojo_ab schrieb:


> Naja, es ist eine Möglichkeit ein Update auszurollen. Kundenfreundlich fände ich es, vorab auf die genutzte Methode hinzuweisen. So steht auf der Sigma Webseite ein neues Update und einige Kunden berichten hier, dass es ihnen zur Installation angeboten wurde. Das führt natürlich bei den anderen Kunden zu Verwunderung, wenn es nicht verfügbar ist.
> @SIGMA-Support schreibt doch das nächste mal gleich, wie ihr beim Update vorgeht, dann ist es klar, dass man warten muss bis man an der Reihe ist.



Ja, dies werden wir für die Zukunft berücksichtigen.



jojo_ab schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nicht. Mich würde aber immer noch ein Statement zu den ungewollten Reboots beim Rox interessieren. @SIGMA-Support Würdet ihr darauf mal bitte hier eingehen?



Schreibe mir mal bitte eine PN. Ich würde Dich gerne persönlich kontaktieren, um mehr Hintergrundinformationen zu bekommen und Dir anschließend auch zu helfen


----------



## SIGMA-Support (14. September 2020)

Abstrampler schrieb:


> Warum macht ihr den Tag an einem Mittwoch? Interessierte müssen einen Tag URLAUB nehmen. Sehr gerne wäre ich an einem Samstag oder Sonntag gekommen und hätte noch Leute mitgebracht (Nachbar, Tochter etc.) die auch mountainbiken...



Diese Möglichkeit werden wir auf jeden Fall für die Zukunft berücksichtigen! 
Der Tag der offenen Tür ist - wie für Euch - komplett neu. Daher starten wir jetzt - in einem kleinen Kreise - an einem Mittwoch (nebenbei haben alle Hütten im Pfälzer Wald an einem Mittwoch geöffnet  )

Sollte es in Zukunft noch mehr Anregungen bei Euch hier finden, werden wir dies sicherlich z.B. auf einen Samstag ausweiden. 

Viele Grüße,
Dennis vom SIGMA SPORT Team


----------



## GT97 (15. September 2020)

Update ist drauf und Sensoren sind verbunden


----------



## SIGMA-Support (16. September 2020)

hw71 schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support : Ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass an eurem Tag der offenen Tür meine Frau Geburtstag hat. Ich würde dann also zu zweit kommen . Gibt es schon einen groben Zeitplan und auch eventuell eine Restaurant-Empfehlung für Neustadt?



Gerne, kein Problem.
Der Zeitplan und weitere Informationen, werde ich Ende der Woche hier veröffentlichen.

*Weiterhin hoffe ich sehr, auf die ein oder andere Anmeldung noch *

Grüße,
Dennis von SIGMA SPORT

PS: Bzgl. Restaurant: Schreib mir einfach mal ne PN


----------



## ben14 (17. September 2020)

Ich habe gestern das Update auf dem ROX 12.0 installiert. Ging ohne Probleme.

Als ich ihn heute Morgen einschaltete und ihm noch ein paar Minuten Startpause gab (wegen Absturzgefahr), um dann das Sportprofil zu wechseln, ist er mir gleich mal abgschmiert. Nach erneutem Startprozedere liess er sich zum guten Glück ohne Probleme bedienen. Ich hoffe das war nur ein versehen und hoffe nicht, dass dieses Problem nach dem Update immer noch besteht.

Ich hatte vor ca. 2 Wochen wieder mal einen kompletten Absturz, sodass ich alle meine persönlichen Daten wieder einstellen musste. Sehr ärgerlich.

Plötzlich zeigt es mir nach Trainingsschluss wieder Bestleistungen an (längste Strecke, meisten Kalorien, usw.) Nur weil SIGMA @SIGMA-Support es nicht schafft eine Datei im Datacenter zu hinterlegen, die man wieder auf den ROX 12 draufspielen könnte. Beim ROX 11 konnte man das mit einem Klick machen. Und alle persönlichen Daten und Bestleistungen von der aktuellen Saison waren wieder drauf. Das nervt, zumal die Daten längste Strecke, etc. alles im Datacenter noch vorhanden wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIGMA-Support (17. September 2020)

ben14 schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern das Update auf dem ROX 12.0 installiert. Ging ohne Probleme.
> 
> Als ich ihn heute Morgen einschaltete und ihm noch ein paar Minuten Startpause gab (wegen Absturzgefahr), um dann das Sportprofil zu wechseln, ist er mir gleich mal abgschmiert. Nach erneutem Startprozedere liess er sich zum guten Glück ohne Probleme bedienen. Ich hoffe das war nur ein versehen und hoffe nicht, dass dieses Problem nach dem Update immer noch besteht.
> 
> ...



Hallo @ben14,

vielen Dank für Dein Feedback.
Bzgl. Deinem Absturz würde ich mich gerne mit Dir persönlich in Verbindung setzen, um die Thematik zu analysieren und zu lösen. Dabei können wir dann auch Dein anderes angesprochenes Thema eingehen.
Schreibe mir bitte dazu eine PN  

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße,
Dennis von SIGMA SPORT


----------



## Bike_N_D (17. September 2020)

Rallarros schrieb:


> Dafür hätte der Rox 11.0 gereicht.


Und warum bitteschön bist du nicht beim Rox 11 geblieben? Wieso hast du überhaupt noch den Rox 12? 
Ich hoffe nur, du bist am Sigma Tag vor Ort und klärst das mit Sigma persönlich. Bis jetzt scheinst du ja unsere Hinweise hier im Forum nicht wirklich ernst genommen zu haben. 
Wer so viele Kilometer mit dem Rad fährt wie du, für den dürfte das ein Witz sein zu Sigma zu fahren.
Also, keine falsche Scheu, trau dich.


----------



## homte (17. September 2020)

Hi. gestern habe ich eine Rennradgraveltour von Bexbach nach Bingen(246km) gemacht. https://www.strava.com/activities/4069231329  . Der Rox hat mit allen Sensoren und Navi durchgehalten. Echt überhaupt keine Probleme. Dann merke ich kurz bevor ich Zuhause war, das der Bildschirm anfängt zu flackern. Ich hab ja im Juni ein Austauschgerät wegen abgebrochener Nasen an der Halterung bekommen. Sigma ist schon kontaktiert. Video ist zugesendet. Also von einem flackernden Bildschirm hab ich jetzt auch noch nichts gelesen. Das Display leuchtet selbst nach dem Ausschalten bestimmt noch ein paar Minuten nach. 


Grüße
P.S: Am Update lag es nicht. Das wurde morgens noch nicht aufgespielt.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. September 2020)

@homte  Ich kann ja fast mit dem Stein nach Dir schmeißen 
Bin oft am Höcher Berg unterwegs


----------



## homte (17. September 2020)

@Gianty ich wohne quasi direkt am Fuß des Höcherberg. Fahre mit dem MTB fast immer hoch. Und jetzt gibts am Turm auch noch einen guten Biergarten.  ;-)


----------



## Bike_N_D (17. September 2020)

Rallarros schrieb:


> Ein sachliches und ehrliches Statement dazu hilft mehr. Keiner traut sich dazu.


Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass du nur redest und meckerst, statt wie von vielen hier geschrieben auch mal was unternimmst. So ein Statement haben schon viele hier verfasst, leider nimmst du keines davon an.
Sigma bietet eine "Tag der offenen Tür", ein Treffen von Usern ihrer Geräte zum offenen Austausch von Gedanken, Anregungen und auch Kritik, *die Gelegenheit* für dich all das in einem "...sachlichen und ehrlichen Statement..." dem Hersteller persönlich zu erläutern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. September 2020)

homte schrieb:


> @Gianty ich wohne quasi direkt am Fuß des Höcherberg. Fahre mit dem MTB fast immer hoch. Und jetzt gibts am Turm auch noch einen guten Biergarten.  ;-)



Wohne auf der anderen Seite  

Der Trail runter ist einer meiner Lieblingssegmente gewesen. Hatte lange gedauert bis ihn die jungen Wilden geknackt haben.

Ein guter Biergarten? Vor 2 Jahren warteten wir erfolglos 90min auf eine Cola, trotz mehrfacher Nachfrage. Wir wollten wissen wer länger durchhält - wir hatten verloren.
Vor ein paar Wochen sind wir nach 30min gegangen da die Bedienung zwar 30 Mal an uns vorbeigelaufen ist, wir es jedoch nicht geschafft hatten sie anzusprechen. Beim Gehen habe ich mich bei ihr bedankt und Bescheid gesagt dass wir ohne zu bezahlen gehen da wir nichts bekommen haben. Sie hat sich dann mit hochrotem Kopf entschuldigt.

Wollte mir den Gag erlauben und drinnen anrufen dass wir draußen unter vielen Leuten sitzen und gerne etwas essen und trinken möchten. Meine Frau hatte aber was dagegen. 

Sonst sind die Hütten des PWV sehr gut!


----------



## ShawnHast (17. September 2020)

Liebes Sigma-Team,

bitte nehmt Euch doch endlich mal der Problematik der Systemabstürze mit mehr Engagement an. Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, das Problem zu lösen. Android bietet weitreichende Debugging-Möglichkeiten, sodass Eure Softwareentwickler in der Lage sein sollten, dies zügig zu lösen. Der Rox 12 kam im Juni 2018 auf den Markt und es wird immer noch häufig darüber berichtet. Die Anzahl der Abstürze, die ich in den letzten 12 Monaten erlebt habe, passt auf keine Kuhhaut mehr. Heute morgen erst wieder: Starten, Homescreen erscheint, sofortiger Absturz und Neustart. Das hält mich zwar nicht von der Nutzung ab, weil die Abstürze während der Fahrt nur sehr selten auftreten, hinterlässt aber dennoch bei mir einen sehr schlechten Eindruck.


----------



## Greatdisaster (17. September 2020)

Ich habe absolut keine Abstürze bis auf das mein ANT+ Treiber sich fast zu 100% in einer bestimmten Gegend verabschiedet und der Speed Sensor (Kadenz+Puls gehen weiterhin) bis zum Neustart des Rox verabschiedet.

Nur die Leute mit Problemen berichten hier im Forum und wenn Sigma die Abstürze nicht nachvollziehen kann dann ist es extrem schwer für die das zu lösen.


----------



## MPrando (17. September 2020)

Hallo ich habe ähnliche Probleme mit dem Rox 12 - 

1)Gerät blockiert/hängt sich in unregelmäßigen Abständen immer wieder auf beim Einschalten und muss dann mühselig rebootet und neu eingestellt werden. 

2)Auch die Herzfrequenzanzeige und Trittfrequenzanzeige bricht immer wieder ab und der Sensor kann dann nicht mehr gefunden werden. (Auch mit verschiedenen Brustgurten und Sensoren mit neuer Batterie)

3) Höhenprofil ist absolut ungenau. Wenn laut Streckenplanung eine erstellte Gpx-Datei beim Navigieren zum Beispiel einen Hügel beinhaltet und dann beim Fahren in der echten Welt auf der Strecke kein Hügel ist, erkennt der Sigma das nicht und zeichnet bei der Gefahrenen Strecke im Höhenprofil den Hügel einfach nach, obwohl man den eigentlich gar nicht hochgefahren ist. Das ist sehr schon sehr schwach und nervig zum Beispiel bei den vielen Tunnels am Gardasee......

4) Die Batterielaufzeit von 10 Stunden ist schon wirklich das Maximum. Wenn man längere Runden von 200km und mehr macht, ist bei größeren Temperaturschwankungen mehr als 11 Stunden Laufzeit kaum drinnen.

Inzwischen bin ich soweit, dass ich das Gerät wieder in die Verpackung gegeben habe, bis das vor einiger Zeit versprochene Update hoffentlich bald verfügbar ist und eine Verbesserung bringt.

*Meine Frage: Weiß man, wenn das angekündigte Update endlich verfügbar ist? *


----------



## ShawnHast (17. September 2020)

Greatdisaster schrieb:


> Ich habe absolut keine Abstürze bis auf das mein ANT+ Treiber sich fast zu 100% in einer bestimmten Gegend verabschiedet und der Speed Sensor (Kadenz+Puls gehen weiterhin) bis zum Neustart des Rox verabschiedet.
> 
> Nur die Leute mit Problemen berichten hier im Forum und wenn Sigma die Abstürze nicht nachvollziehen kann dann ist es extrem schwer für die das zu lösen.



Ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass sich in diesem Forum nur Querulanten herumtreiben. Wer bei DCrainmaker, rennrad-news, youtube etc. quer liest trifft auf dieselben Fehlerbilder.


----------



## homte (17. September 2020)

Ich hab auch keine Abstürze. Ich lass das Gerät einfach an. Wenn ich weiß das ich fahren gehe lade ich ihn morgens oder abends auf. Bei mir sind es auch mach mal die Sensoren die Probleme machen. 
Ok. Jetzt halt noch das flackernde Display.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. September 2020)

Bist du nächste Woche auch in Neustadt? Könnte dich mitnehmen.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (18. September 2020)

ShawnHast schrieb:


> Liebes Sigma-Team,
> 
> bitte nehmt Euch doch endlich mal der Problematik der Systemabstürze mit mehr Engagement an. Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, das Problem zu lösen. Android bietet weitreichende Debugging-Möglichkeiten, sodass Eure Softwareentwickler in der Lage sein sollten, dies zügig zu lösen. Der Rox 12 kam im Juni 2018 auf den Markt und es wird immer noch häufig darüber berichtet. Die Anzahl der Abstürze, die ich in den letzten 12 Monaten erlebt habe, passt auf keine Kuhhaut mehr. Heute morgen erst wieder: Starten, Homescreen erscheint, sofortiger Absturz und Neustart. Das hält mich zwar nicht von der Nutzung ab, weil die Abstürze während der Fahrt nur sehr selten auftreten, hinterlässt aber dennoch bei mir einen sehr schlechten Eindruck.



Guten Morgen @ShawnHast ,

vielen Dank für Deine Nachricht.
Aber die Unterstellung, dass wir nicht mit genügend Engagement an einer Lösung arbeiten, entspricht absolut *nicht *der Wahrheit. Wir arbeiten seit Wochen mit Hochdruck an dieser Thematik! Das dies alles andere als leicht ist, siehe den Post von @Greatdisaster 
Des Weiteren kannst Du hier den ein oder anderen User gerne fragen, der in der letzten Zeit von mir persönlich am Telefon kontaktiert wurde. Wir haben uns Zeit für ihn genommen, wir haben gemeinsam mit ihm die Thematik analysiert und wir haben bisher für fast jeden Kunden (Voraussetzung: Er hat uns kontaktiert) eine entsprechende Lösung gefunden.

Daher sind Deine Worte, dass wir nicht genügend Engagement aufbringen, einfach nicht fair! 

Aber kein Problem, auch Dir und Deinem ROX würde ich sehr gerne helfen. Gerne kannst Du mir - wie viele User bereits auch - hier eine PN schreiben. Ich werde Dich dann telefonisch kontaktieren, werde mit dir zusammen am Telefon die Thematik besprechen, analysieren, eine Lösung suchen und diese sicherlich auch finden.
Warum per Telefon? Weil dies deutlich effektiver und effizienter ist, anstatt zum Beispiel per zahlreichen Mails.

Gerne darfst Du auch nächste Woche Mittwoch zum *Tag der offenen Tür* vorbeischauen. Da werden wir dann Vorort Dein ROX unter die Lupe nehmen. Du kannst all Deine Fragen stellen usw.

Vielen Dank und einen schönen Start in den Freitag  

Dennis vom SIGMA SPORT Team


----------



## SIGMA-Support (18. September 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Bist du nächste Woche auch in Neustadt? Könnte dich mitnehmen.



Genau, wie siehts aus @homte? Zeit und Lust?
Wir würden uns sehr freuen!



homte schrieb:


> Ich hab auch keine Abstürze. Ich lass das Gerät einfach an. Wenn ich weiß das ich fahren gehe lade ich ihn morgens oder abends auf. Bei mir sind es auch mach mal die Sensoren die Probleme machen.
> Ok. Jetzt halt noch das flackernde Display.


 
Hast Du bereits das neue FW Update installiert? Mit diesem Update wurde die Thematik rund um die Sensorik gefixt.

Grüße,
Dennis von SIGMA SPORT


----------



## Scrat (18. September 2020)

@SIGMA-Support Habt ihr mal 'ne Uhrzeit und weitere Infos, wann wir am Mittwoch bei Euch sein sollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIGMA-Support (18. September 2020)

Scrat schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support Habt ihr mal 'ne Uhrzeit und weitere Infos, wann wir am Mittwoch bei Euch sein sollen?



Hallo @Scrat 
kommt gleich


----------



## SIGMA-Support (18. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
nächsten Mittwoch ist es endlich soweit und unser Tag der offenen Tür findet statt.  
Anbei ein paar nähere Informationen dazu:

Datum: Mittwoch, der 23.09.2020
Uhrzeit: 9:30
Ort: SIGMA-ELEKTRO GmbH, Dr.-Julius-Leber-Straße 15, 67433 Neustadt

Nach einer kleinen Begrüßung werde ich Euch unter anderem die Abteilung „Kundenservice“ mitsamt seiner Mitarbeiter und dessen Aufgabengebieten vorstellen.

Gegen 10:30 Uhr werden wir gemeinsam mit dem zuständigen ROX 12 Produktmanager eine offene Frage- und Antwortrunde starten, in welchen eure Thematiken besprochen werden können. Gerne können hier auch Wünsche, Ideen und Anregungen für Firmware Updates oder natürlich auch andere Produkte geäußert werden.
Gegen 11:30 Uhr geht es dann aufs Rad. Wer nicht mit seinem eigenen Rad kommen kann, der darf sich gerne eins von uns leihen. Wer möchte, darf sich auf auch für ein E-Bike entscheiden und während der Ausfahrt unser neues Sigma Familienmitglied „EOX“ testen. 
Des Weiteren werden wir Euch mit einer aktuellen Beleuchtung von uns ausstatten, die ihr ebenfalls unter die Lupe nehmen könnt. 
Zur Ausfahrt in den schönen Pfälzer Wald werden uns auch der ROX 12 Produktmanager und der EOX Produktmanager begleiten, hier können selbstverständlich weitere Fragen geklärt werden. 

Gegen 13 Uhr werden wir dann in eine Pfälzer Hütte einkehren und uns stärken - gemeldet sind übrigens warme 24 Grad.

Anschließend geht es auf direktem Wege zu SIGMA zurück, sodass wir gegen 14:30 Uhr wieder vor Ort eintreffen sollten.
Bei weiteren Fragen könnt Ihr mich jederzeit hier kontaktieren.

Wir freuen uns sehr und hoffen, dass wir durch die hier veröffentliche Tagesplanung vielleicht noch den ein oder anderen Interessenten dazu gewinnen konnten. 

Vielen Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende,
Dennis vom SIGMA SPORT Team


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. September 2020)

@homte 

Rate mal wo ich eben war


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (20. September 2020)

Mal ne Frage an die Experten hier,
Ich war die letzten Tage in Sölden zum biken.
Da ich mit den Höhenmetern nicht bescheißen will, hab ich vor jeder Gondelfahrt auf Pause gedrückt und oben an der Mittelstation wieder auf Start, mir wurden dann aber ab und zu wieder die Höhenmeter dazugerechnet, das verrückte daran es ist nicht immer so, manchmal macht er es, manchmal nicht.
Hab dann die automatische Höhenkalibrierung ausgemacht und siehe da, es hat dreimal funktioniert, hab mich schon gefreut, dass es am dämlichen Bediener liegt, beim vierten Mal wieder das gleiche Spiel.
Letztes Jahr hatte ich es genauso gemacht und mir wurden bei zig Abfahrten jedesmal die HM richtig angezeigt.
Die KM in der Gondel wurden übrigens noch dazuaddiert. 
Gibt es irgendwo ne andere Einstellung?


----------



## Guegud (20. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
nochmal zu den HM.
Bin ich mit Radfreunden eine Tour über 101,3 Km gefahren
beim vergleichen der Daten viel auf das die HM total unterschiedlich waren
 Rox 12 HM 1098
 Rox 11 HM 1164
Garmin 1000 HM 1039
Garmin 1030 HM 1235
Meine Frau hat den Rox11 und hat immer mehr HM wie ich mit dem Rox 12 (stört mich eigentlich nicht)
Jetzt habe ich im DC mal die HM für das Jahr 2020 bei gefahrenen 6503 KM verglichen und war erstaunt über den unterschied 
Rox 11 HM 56276
Rox 12  HM 49390


----------



## HaiRaider66 (20. September 2020)

Der Montageort samt gefahrener Geschwindigkeit beeinflusst auch den gemessenen Luftdruck. Da ich meist Rundtouren fahre, habe ich auch öfter Abweichung in der Höhe bei Start und Ziel (Gleiche Koordinate), wenn der Luftdruck im Laufe des Tages stark gewechselt hat. Die Abweichungen sind somit völlig im Rahmen der zu erwartenden Messunsicherheit.


----------



## apfelpuree (20. September 2020)

So, jetzt hat mich der Boot Loop auch erwischt. Konnte das Gerät zwar über den Recovery Mode wiederbeleben, aber nun lädt er nicht mehr. Er zeigt zwar an, dass er am Netzkabel hängt, aber auch nach Stunden bleibt der Akku leer.

Hat jemand Ideen dazu?


----------



## Speichenputzer (20. September 2020)

apfelpuree schrieb:


> So, jetzt hat mich der Boot Loop auch erwischt. Konnte das Gerät zwar über den Recovery Mode wiederbeleben, aber nun lädt er nicht mehr. Er zeigt zwar an, dass er am Netzkabel hängt, aber auch nach Stunden bleibt der Akku leer.
> 
> Hat jemand Ideen dazu?



Ja habe ich. Sorry, ich weiss es hilft dir momentan nicht weiter, aber am besten Gerät verkaufen!
Vermutlich werde ich jetzt den Zorn des Forums auf mich ziehen, aber seit Jahren dreht es sich doch hier u.v.a. immer wieder um diesen seltsamen Bootloops die auch nach dem xten Update scheinbar weiterhin vorkommen. Mich haben diese Bootloops u.a. auch während der Ausfahrt bzw Aufzeichnung getroffen und letztendlich mit dazu geführt die Reißleine zu ziehen.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (21. September 2020)

apfelpuree schrieb:


> So, jetzt hat mich der Boot Loop auch erwischt. Konnte das Gerät zwar über den Recovery Mode wiederbeleben, aber nun lädt er nicht mehr. Er zeigt zwar an, dass er am Netzkabel hängt, aber auch nach Stunden bleibt der Akku leer.
> 
> Hat jemand Ideen dazu?



Guten Morgen @apfelpuree ,

vielen Dank für Deine Nachricht.
In den letzten Tagen konnten wir einige User von hier bereits erfolgreich weiterhelfen, daher rate ich Dir vom Vorschlag von @Speichenputzer ab und schlage Dir folgendes vor:
Schreib mir bitte eine PN. Ich werde mich dann zeitnah mit Dir persönlich am Telefon in Verbindung setzen. Wir werden gemeinsam Deinen ROX analysieren, die Thematik besprechen und sicherlich auch eine Lösung finden.

Ich freue mich auf Deine Nachricht und wünsche einen schönen Start in die Woche.

Grüße,
Dennis von SIGMA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIGMA-Support (21. September 2020)

MPrando schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe ähnliche Probleme mit dem Rox 12 -
> 
> 1)Gerät blockiert/hängt sich in unregelmäßigen Abständen immer wieder auf beim Einschalten und muss dann mühselig rebootet und neu eingestellt werden.
> 
> ...



Guten Morgen @MPrando ,

vielen Dank für Deine Nachricht.
Sorry für die späte Antwort, ich habe diese in der Vielzahl an Posts übersehen.
Gerne gehe ich auf Deine folgenden Punkte ein:

1) Wie bereits anderen User vorgeschlagen, würde auch ich Dich gerne bitten, dass Du mir einen PN schreibst. Zusammen in einem persönlichen Telefontermin werden wir eine Lösung finden.

2) Hast Du bereits die aktuelle FW Version installiert? Mit dieser Version ist das Problem rund um die Sensorik erfolgreich gefixt!

3) Um dies besser zu verstehen und zu analysieren, benötige ich die entsprechende SLF und ZIPSLF Datei dieser Tour. Wie dies funktioniert, erkläre ich Dir gerne in unserem Telefontermin.

4) Gerne würde ich auch die Zeit am Telefon nutzen, mich mit Dir über den Akku und seine Akkuleistung zu unterhalten.

Ich freue mich auf deine PN  

Grüße,
Dennis von SIGMA


----------



## Basstler_Bln (21. September 2020)

Moin,

geht es nur mir so, oder ist dieses 'Probleme klären wir unter 4 Augen/Ohren' der Vertrauensbildung nicht wirklich zuträglich ?!

Ich weiß, alles nur bedauerliche Einzelfälle hier im Forum 

Angenehme Woche,

Sebastian


----------



## a-x-e-l (21. September 2020)

@SIGMA-Support 

Ich möchte am Mittwoch gerne meinen ROX 12 mitbringen, damit ihr euch das Teil mal näher anschauen könnt, was die Reboots angeht und auch bzgl. meinem schon länger zurückliegenden Problem mit dem Thema SD-Card. Es gibt hierzu aus dem Mai 2019 einen Bericht von mir. Wenn ich das Gerät am Ende des Tages wieder mitbekomme, ist es gut aber wenn ihr euch das gerne genauer anschauen möchtet, ist es auch kein Problem.
Was wäre ausser dem Gerät noch wichtig für euch?


----------



## SIGMA-Support (22. September 2020)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support
> 
> Ich möchte am Mittwoch gerne meinen ROX 12 mitbringen, damit ihr euch das Teil mal näher anschauen könnt, was die Reboots angeht und auch bzgl. meinem schon länger zurückliegenden Problem mit dem Thema SD-Card. Es gibt hierzu aus dem Mai 2019 einen Bericht von mir. Wenn ich das Gerät am Ende des Tages wieder mitbekomme, ist es gut aber wenn ihr euch das gerne genauer anschauen möchtet, ist es auch kein Problem.
> Was wäre ausser dem Gerät noch wichtig für euch?



Guten Morgen @a-x-e-l ,

gerne, kein Problem. Dafür ist dieser Tag auch da, dass wir uns zusammen mit Dir Deinen ROX anschauen  
Außer dem Gerät benötigen wir nichts mehr.

Danke und bis Morgen,
Dennis von SIGMA


----------



## homte (22. September 2020)

Hi. 
Das flackern vom Bildschirm ist wieder weg. 
Das Update hatte ich erst nachdem das flackern begonnen hat installiert.  Hab jetzt nochmal 2 Fahrten gemacht,und es ist wieder weg. 
Ich kann leider nicht morgen zu euch kommen.  Muss arbeiten.  Hätte mich aber sehr gefreut.  Von meiner Seite gäbe es nur 2 Dinge die ich mir wünschen würde:
1. Die Relative Leistung von Strava anzeigen lassen.
2. Die Anzeige des Höhenprofis ist nicht so toll. Auflösung 1:10 ist bei 500m/5km nicht mehr ablesbar. Da sieht man nur noch ganz kleine Welle die dann aber z.B 150hm mit 10% Steigung sind. Wäre auch schön die Geamtstrecke angezeigt zu bekommen.  Ich mache auch mal längere Touren bei denen ich gerne das Höhenprofil weiter als 15-20km sehen möchte. Der Teasi 2 hatte das so gut angezeigt.  Das kann die Gesamtstrecke mit Höhenprofil komplett anzeigen.
Grüße Björn


----------



## Greatdisaster (22. September 2020)

Mit dem Update habe ich massive Probleme mit meinem Brustgurt/Pulsmesser Polar H9 die ich vorher wirklich nie hatte.

Zuerst dachte ich das die Batterie etwas low ist mit 30% und hatte die gewechselt und heute 2x ein kompletter Ausfall der Pulsmessung während 140km Tour.

Beim ersten mal hatte ich alles versucht: 
Sync Sensoren-> zwecklos
Alle (!) Sensoren im Rox gelöscht und neu suchen lassen und er hat nur Trittfrequenz und Speed gefunden.
Per Handy überprüft: Pulsgurt ist per Bluetooth zu empfangen und funktioniert und es ist unwahrscheinlich das der dann keine Signale per Ant+ sendet.
Rox neu gebootet (und damit Aktivität unterbrochen ...) und siehe da, Brustgurt wird sofort neu gefunden.

Nach weiterern 50km wieder Puls weg und ich bin ohne weitergefahren.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die alte Version wieder zu aktivieren denn sonst muss ich mir einen neuen Radcomputer suchen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landbewohner (23. September 2020)

So, mich hat es auch erwischt.
Mein Rox hat super funktioniert, jetzt war er verletzungsbedingt ca. 10 Tage ausgeschaltet.

Gestern wollt ich ihn starten, nichts geht mehr.
Nur ein Reset hat geholfen.

Vorher war er eigentlich immer an, hab ihn nie ausgeschaltet da hatt ich nie einen Absturz.


----------



## a-x-e-l (23. September 2020)

*Sigma-Tag der offenen Tür*

@SIGMA-Support

Nochmal ganz herzlichen Dank an das ganze Team! Es war für mich ein sehr kurzweiliger, informativer Tag
mit offenem Austausch über den ROX 12.  Die Tour zur Hütte war mit meinem Nicht-MTB-Drahtesel
gut fahrbar und knackig. Vielen Dank auch für die gute Verpflegung und die Goodies!

Wenn es bei mir im kommenden Jahr terminlich passt, komme ich gerne wieder. Der Samstag als Veranstaltungstag  ist sicher eine gute Idee.

An Alle, die hier mitlesen und Probleme haben, siehe Landbewohner und Greaatdisaster, schreibt eine Mail oder ruft an. Dann findet das Team dort eine Lösung. Ich habe es jetzt auch geschafft, meinen ROX da zu lassen, damit danach geschaut wird.


----------



## Greatdisaster (23. September 2020)

Ich würde mich an den Support wenden wenn ich Hoffnung auf eine Lösung hätte.
Nicht das der Support mehr als bemüht (!) ist aber die können das Problem nicht lösen sondern nur die Entwickler und von denen erwarte ich nach der langen Zeit des Rox12 einfach nichts mehr.
Ich glaube auch das Sigma die Software per Baukasten zugekauft hat inklusive eines Third-Party Ant+ Treibers und deswegen können Sigma Entwickler die eigentlichen Probleme auch nicht beheben.

Meine Vermutung warum meine Probleme auftreten:
Ich höre während des der langen Radtouren per Bluetooth Kopfhörer eigentlich immer Podcasts und Bluetooth sendet auf der gleichen Frequenz wie Ant+ und möglicherweise erzeugt das kurzfristige Störungen in der Übertragung.
Irgendwann läuft ein Fehlerzähler im Ant+ Treiber über und die Ant+ ID wird gesperrt.
Beim nächsten mal nehme ich testweise mal einen zweiten Bluetooth Brustgurt mit aber das kann dauern weil die Saison zu Ende ist und ich keine Ahnung habe ich nochmal eine 100km+ Tour mache.

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem des öfteren mit dem Speed Sensor aber durch deaktivieren des Sensors im Menü (Einstellungen-> Sensoren) wird die Geschwindigkeit vom GPS genommen und das Problem war nicht so tragisch aber den fehlenden Puls kann ich nicht ausgleichen.


----------



## Bike_N_D (24. September 2020)

Greatdisaster schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung warum meine Probleme auftreten:
> Ich höre während des der langen Radtouren per Bluetooth Kopfhörer eigentlich immer Podcasts und Bluetooth sendet auf der gleichen Frequenz wie Ant+ und möglicherweise erzeugt das kurzfristige Störungen in der Übertragung


Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Ich höre auf meinem Touren auch über Bluetooth Radio, Bücher, auch telefonieren etc. Bis jetzt hatte ich deswegen noch keinen einzigen Aussetzer der Sensoren. 
Ich hatte mal einen Aussetzer des Brustgurtes, hier war ich aber selbst schuld, war zu weit weg vom rox 12 während einer Pause. 
Ich benutze immer noch den Sigma Brustgurt vom Rox 10  sowie den Speedsensor vom 10er, und zusätzlich noch ne Stages Powerkurbel (einseitig). Alle funken, soweit ich weiß, über ANT+. Bis jetzt, keine Probleme damit. 

@SIGMA-Support ich hätte da noch eine Verbesserung der Software. Wäre es möglich, den Batterie Zustand der Sensoren bei niedrigen Stand anzeigen zu lassen? Hatte letztens deswegen nen Ausfall meiner Stages Powerkurbel. Einfach nur nen Hinweis: "Achtung, Batterie des Sensors xy niedrig/schwach"


----------



## Korbinator (29. September 2020)

Super, 40€ durch den Schornstein gejagt, weil ich dachte der Sensor im Brustgurt sei defekt. Es fing damit an, dass nach einigen Kilometern die Pulswerte deutlich zu niedrig angezeigt wurden, dann irgendwann gar nichts mehr angezeigt wurde. Ein Sigma R1 Duo wohlgemerkt, kein Fremdprodukt. Zurückgeben kann ich ihn nicht, da ich ihn natürlich anziehen musste zum Anprobieren, der Händler verweigert das aus Hygienegründen. Der neue R1 Duo zeigt mit dem Rox 12 dasselbe Verhalten, es liegt also nicht an den Brustgurtsensoren, sondern am Rox. Letzterer hat das aktuellste Firmware Update bereits drauf.

Dennis, was tun? Danke im Voraus


----------



## Greatdisaster (29. September 2020)

Eine zu niedrige Anzeige sollte eigentlich nicht am Rox liegen, ein kompletter Ausfall kann jedoch ein Rox Problem sein.
Du kannst das testen indem Du die Werte vom Brustgurt mit dem Handy über Bluetooth anzeigen lässt.
Ich nehme dafür die Android App "nRF Toolbox" die alle Arten von Sensoren, auch Trittfrequenz oder Kadenz unterstützt.


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (29. September 2020)

Korbinator schrieb:


> Super, 40€ durch den Schornstein gejagt, weil ich dachte der Sensor im Brustgurt sei defekt. Es fing damit an, dass nach einigen Kilometern die Pulswerte deutlich zu niedrig angezeigt wurden, dann irgendwann gar nichts mehr angezeigt wurde. Ein Sigma R1 Duo wohlgemerkt, kein Fremdprodukt. Zurückgeben kann ich ihn nicht, da ich ihn natürlich anziehen musste zum Anprobieren, der Händler verweigert das aus Hygienegründen. Der neue R1 Duo zeigt mit dem Rox 12 dasselbe Verhalten, es liegt also nicht an den Brustgurtsensoren, sondern am Rox. Letzterer hat das aktuellste Firmware Update bereits drauf.
> 
> Dennis, was tun? Danke im Voraus



Hast du den Gurt, den Sender oder beides getauscht? 
Ich hatte das gleiche Problem, hab aber nur den Gurt ohne Sender gewechselt, damit war das Problem behoben.


----------



## Korbinator (29. September 2020)

Den Gurt inklusive Sender. Der Rox zeigt sogar die falschen Werte noch einige Minuten nach dem Ausziehen des Gurtes und sogar nach dem Trennen des Senders vom Gurt an.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (30. September 2020)

Korbinator schrieb:


> Super, 40€ durch den Schornstein gejagt, weil ich dachte der Sensor im Brustgurt sei defekt. Es fing damit an, dass nach einigen Kilometern die Pulswerte deutlich zu niedrig angezeigt wurden, dann irgendwann gar nichts mehr angezeigt wurde. Ein Sigma R1 Duo wohlgemerkt, kein Fremdprodukt. Zurückgeben kann ich ihn nicht, da ich ihn natürlich anziehen musste zum Anprobieren, der Händler verweigert das aus Hygienegründen. Der neue R1 Duo zeigt mit dem Rox 12 dasselbe Verhalten, es liegt also nicht an den Brustgurtsensoren, sondern am Rox. Letzterer hat das aktuellste Firmware Update bereits drauf.
> 
> Dennis, was tun? Danke im Voraus



Guten Morgen @Korbinator,

vielen Dank für Deine Nachricht.
Wir sind uns sehr sicher, dass es nicht am ROX 12 liegt. Da Du - wie Du geschrieben hast - mittlerweile einen neuen Brustgurt, sowie neue Sensorik verwendest, kann dies auch als Fehlerquelle ausgeschlossen werden.

Unser Erfahrung zeigt, dass das die Ursache meist an der Tragetechnik liegt. Hier einige Tipps:


Der Brustgurt sollte vor dem Anlegen ausreichend befeuchtet sein
Bei einigen Hauttypen empfiehlt sich ein Kontaktgel (gibt es in jeder Apotheke) aufzutragen - Dies ist speziell in der kalten Jahreszeit (trockene Luft) ein Faktor
Die Kontaktflächen sollen vollständig am Körper anliegen. Beachte aber, dass der Brustgurt nicht zu fest, aber auch nicht zu locker sitzt
Starke Brustbehaarung, pulssenkende Medikamente, blutdrucksenkende Medikamente, Mobiltelefone, Hochspannungs- wie auch Starkstromleitungen sind alles Faktoren die eine korrekte Herzfrequenzmessung negativ beeinflussen oder gar verhindern können

Bei weiteren Fragen oder Problemen kannst Du uns gerne jederzeit per Mail kontaktieren:
[email protected]

Vielen Dank und einen schönen Tag,
Dennis vom SIGMA SPORT Team


----------



## Korbinator (30. September 2020)

Der bisherige Brustgurt hat 3 Jahre zuverlässig gearbeitet, an der "Tragetechnik" kann es da wohl kaum liegen
Ich befeuchte das Gurtband immer nach dem Anlegen für bestmöglichen Kontakt
Mein Hauttyp hat sich nicht spontan mit Einspielen des Updates auf dem Rox 12 geändert
Der alte und der neue Gurt sind jeweils eng anliegend eingestellt, aber so dass ich noch atmen kann
Brustbehaarung ist unverändert rasiert, Medikamente nehme ich nicht, das Mobiltelefon ist noch immer dasselbe und wird auch nach wie vor in der Rückentasche dabei sein (müssen), Hochspannungsleitungen stehen auch noch an denselben Stellen
Das Problem begann wie gesagt nach dem letzten Update, tritt auch mit dem neuen Brustgurt auf, und das auf verschiedenen Strecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basstler_Bln (30. September 2020)

Nabend,

bzgl. meines Ausreißers von der Stages - ich befürchte der Rox 12 ist nicht zwingend der Schuldige...

Seit dem Vorfall hatte ich plötzlich nur noch 30-50% der üblichen Leistungswerte !
Ich fahre rase ja hauptsächlich zweimal am Werktag meine knapp 10km ins Büro und zurück - kennen jeden Zentimeter der Strecke und auch meine typischen Leistungswerte an den Schlüsselstellen.

Wenn ich aber mit ~35km/h (ohne Wind) unter Einsatz von 30-70W nach hause fliege, kann da was nicht stimmen. 
Ich glaub ich habe die Stages GXP irgendwie 'beschädigt' und werde demnächst mal mit Stages in Kontakt treten.
Gegenprobe ist erfolgt, das Fully hat grad keine linke Kurbel mehr und mein Allday HT dafür wieder die gewohnten Zahlen in der Leistung.

*Aber* bzgl. folgender Aussage :
SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 16887763"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> 2) Hast Du bereits die aktuelle FW Version installiert? Mit dieser Version ist das Problem rund um die Sensorik erfolgreich gefixt!


Kann ich aber bestätigen, das das keinesfalls valide ist !

Habe die aktuelle FW drauf - hatte die Hoffnung das es die zu niedrigen Werte der Stages fixt (s.o.).
Dienstag, 5m nach Start fielen wieder alle Sensoren (Stages, Speed+HR von Sigma) während der Fahrt aus, kamen aber nach ~20s von selbst wieder - das bekannte Verhalten.

Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## SIGMA-Support (1. Oktober 2020)

Korbinator schrieb:


> Der bisherige Brustgurt hat 3 Jahre zuverlässig gearbeitet, an der "Tragetechnik" kann es da wohl kaum liegen
> Ich befeuchte das Gurtband immer nach dem Anlegen für bestmöglichen Kontakt
> Mein Hauttyp hat sich nicht spontan mit Einspielen des Updates auf dem Rox 12 geändert
> Der alte und der neue Gurt sind jeweils eng anliegend eingestellt, aber so dass ich noch atmen kann
> ...



Hallo @Korbinator ,
vielen Dank für die ausführliche Information.
Ich müsste Dich bitten, dass Du Deinen ROX 12 inkl. der dazugehörigen Sensorik zu meinen Händen einschickst. Dies müssen wir uns im Detail anschauen, da wir bisher von so einen Fall noch nicht hatten.

SIGMA-Elektro GmbH
Dr.-Julius-Leber-Straße 15
67433 Neustadt
Zu Händen: Dennis Glas

Ich werde am gleiche Tag mit der Analyse starten, sodass Du nicht lange auf Deinen ROX verzichten musst.

Danke und Gruß,
Dennis von SIGMA


----------



## Korbinator (1. Oktober 2020)

Vielen Dank Dennis, ich muss hier auch mal loswerden, dass ein so zügiger Support mit so viel Kundennähe selten ist, Kompliment dafür!

Zwischenzeitlich habe ich nochmal den Rox auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt, und siehe da, die Anzeige der Pulswerte war zumindest innerhalb der Testzeit von 30 Minuten konstant im gleichen Bereich wie bei meiner Apfel-Uhr.

Sollte das Problem wieder auftreten nehme ich auf jeden Fall Dein Angebot mit der Einsendung an.

Viele Grüße, danke schon mal


----------



## SIGMA-Support (1. Oktober 2020)

Korbinator schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Dennis, ich muss hier auch mal loswerden, dass ein so zügiger Support mit so viel Kundennähe selten ist, Kompliment dafür!
> 
> Zwischenzeitlich habe ich nochmal den Rox auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt, und siehe da, die Anzeige der Pulswerte war zumindest innerhalb der Testzeit von 30 Minuten konstant im gleichen Bereich wie bei meiner Apfel-Uhr.
> 
> ...



Das freut mich sehr zu hören


----------



## SIGMA-Support (1. Oktober 2020)

Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> bzgl. meines Ausreißers von der Stages - ich befürchte der Rox 12 ist nicht zwingend der Schuldige...
> 
> ...



Hallo @Basstler_Bln ,

vielen Dank für Deine Nachricht.
Bzgl. dem Thema: Neue Firmware und Sensor Fix

Die neue Firmware hat die Problematik rund um die *Puls Sensorik *behoben. Einige User von hier hatten die Thematik, dass der Puls nicht verbunden werden konnte bzw. das dieser nach unbestimmter Zeit verloren ging. Das neue Firmware behebt dies nun.
Leider habe ich mich wohl zu _allgemein _mit der Aussage "rund um die Sensorik" ausgedrückt. Dies war nur auf Puls bezogen, da uns sonst keine Sensor Probleme bekannt sind. Sorry hierfür.

In Deinem speziellen Fall ist es wirklich ratsam, wenn Du Stages mal kontaktierst.

Vielen Dank,
Dennis von SIGMA


----------



## Basstler_Bln (2. Oktober 2020)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 16909219"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Leider habe ich mich wohl zu _allgemein _mit der Aussage "rund um die Sensorik" ausgedrückt. Dies war nur auf Puls bezogen, *da uns sonst keine Sensor Probleme bekannt sind.* Sorry hierfür.



Ernsthaft ?!
Schonmal diesen Thread hier aufmerksam gelesen ?

Das der Rox 12 öfters mal seine Sensorik mitten in der Aufzeichnung verliert, melden wir hier seit >12 Monaten.


----------



## Greatdisaster (2. Oktober 2020)

Mein Problem das der Pulsgurt zwischendurch (nach 1.5h Fahrzeit) verloren geht und erst durch einen Neustart wieder da ist wurde sehr wahrscheinlich durch einen Bluetooth Kopfhörer verursacht, den ich mir neu angeschafft hatte aber wegen anderer Mängel mittlerweile zurückgeschickt habe.
( https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B08593GFQ2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 )

Mein anderes Problem das genau das gleiche mit dem Speed Sensor passiert, aber nur bei einer ganz speziellen Tour und dort fast immer (!) ist aber noch vorhanden weil es erst heute wieder passiert ist.
Ich vermute das es möglicherweise durch Kabel, die in einer Brücke die über die A33 führt verlegt sind verursacht werden könnte. 
Dort kann ich mir wenigstens behelfen das ich den Sensor in den Einstellungen ausschalte und der Rox das GPS benutzt, obwohl diese Umschaltung heute auch rumgezickt hat.


----------



## Maik_H (5. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,

wollte mal anfragen, ob es offiziell immer noch ein Problem gibt mit den Startzeiten der Aktivitäten, denn trotz des vorletzten Updates besteht das Problem bei mir immer noch. D.h. die Startzeit ist immer eine Stunde später als sie wirklich war(Sommerzeit?) Hab momentan die aktuelle Firmware drauf(1.20.370(45236)).  Hatte gehofft das sich das mit der aktuellen erledigt hat, aber da war zu dem Thema nix dabei.

Viele Grüße Maik


----------



## bikeraff (5. Oktober 2020)

Das Problem mit der einen Stunde ist seit der umstellung auf Sommerzeit! Und genau da habe ich das dem SigmaSupport per mail beschrieben. Ich glaube auch hier im Forum wurde das schonmal angesprochen.
Ich hoffe auch, daß das endlich mal behoben wird.

Grüße Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bosma (6. Oktober 2020)

Maik_H schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wollte mal anfragen, ob es offiziell immer noch ein Problem gibt mit den Startzeiten der Aktivitäten, denn trotz des vorletzten Updates besteht das Problem bei mir immer noch. D.h. die Startzeit ist immer eine Stunde später als sie wirklich war(Sommerzeit?) Hab momentan die aktuelle Firmware drauf(1.20.370(45236)).  Hatte gehofft das sich das mit der aktuellen erledigt hat, aber da war zu dem Thema nix dabei.
> 
> Viele Grüße Maik


Ich nehme an, du meinst den Eintrag im Datacenter nach erfolgter Übertragung der Tour. Die Startzeit wird auch bei mir immer eine Stunde später als es richtig wäre, übertragen.


----------



## bikeraff (6. Oktober 2020)

Ja, so ist es. Im Rox selber wird die Uhrzeit korrekt angezeigt und nach dem sync ist sie im DC und LinkApp um eine Stunde falsch.
Ich habe den Rox seit Februar und am Anfang war alles ok. Das hat an dem Tag der Sommerzeitumstellung angefangen.


----------



## Maik_H (9. Oktober 2020)

Ja, genau der Eintrag im Datacenter und auch bei Sigma Link, also scheint der ROX12 die Zeit nicht korrekt zu übertragen, eigentlich ja kein großes Problem, umso bescheidener das es nach solanger Zeit immernoch nicht wirklich behoben ist, obwohl es dazu ein Update gegeben hat, das das Problem beheben sollte, aber das hat ja scheinbar nicht bei allen funktioniert, wie man hier lesen kann. Bissel nervig das immer händig korrigieren zu müssen, wenn man darauf wert legt(wichtig aber z.B. für Flybys bei Strava), aber ich befürchte vor der Zeitumstellung wird da nix mehr kommen und dann wird uns das ab März nächsten Jahres wieder nerven ;-)


----------



## SIGMA-Support (9. Oktober 2020)

Bosma schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, du meinst den Eintrag im Datacenter nach erfolgter Übertragung der Tour. Die Startzeit wird auch bei mir immer eine Stunde später als es richtig wäre, übertragen.





bikeraff schrieb:


> Ja, so ist es. Im Rox selber wird die Uhrzeit korrekt angezeigt und nach dem sync ist sie im DC und LinkApp um eine Stunde falsch.
> Ich habe den Rox seit Februar und am Anfang war alles ok. Das hat an dem Tag der Sommerzeitumstellung angefangen.





Maik_H schrieb:


> Ja, genau der Eintrag im Datacenter und auch bei Sigma Link, also scheint der ROX12 die Zeit nicht korrekt zu übertragen, eigentlich ja kein großes Problem, umso bescheidener das es nach solanger Zeit immernoch nicht wirklich behoben ist, obwohl es dazu ein Update gegeben hat, das das Problem beheben sollte, aber das hat ja scheinbar nicht bei allen funktioniert, wie man hier lesen kann. Bissel nervig das immer händig korrigieren zu müssen, wenn man darauf wert legt(wichtig aber z.B. für Flybys bei Strava), aber ich befürchte vor der Zeitumstellung wird da nix mehr kommen und dann wird uns das ab März nächsten Jahres wieder nerven ;-)



Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für das Feedback.
Die Thematik bzgl. der Uhrzeit wird im nächsten Update behoben sein  
Wir bitten noch um ein wenig Geduld und wünschen ein schönes Wochenende.

Viele Grüße, Dennis von SIGMA


----------



## Basstler_Bln (10. Oktober 2020)

Bin ja mal gespannt ...
SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 16925921"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> vielen Dank für das Feedback.
> Die Thematik bzgl. der Uhrzeit wird im nächsten Update behoben sein
> ...



Weil so neu ist auch dieser Bug nicht ...
Zitiere mich mal selbst - ist vom 9.04.2019:


Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Moin,
> hatte ich eben auch grad wieder, aber nur Absturz ohne Demenz, nach dem Wischen.
> Und es ist nur die Zeit X die hilft, GPS findet er in meiner Küche nicht, daran liegt es nicht, er braucht halt Zeit...
> 
> ...



Schönes Wochenende,

Sebastian


----------



## Hans1959 (12. Oktober 2020)

Hätte gerne Mal eure Meinung gehört,
im August ist mein Rox 12 leider verloren gegangen,aber das ist nicht das Thema,sondern,würdet Ihr das Gerät jetzt nochmals neu kaufen?Ich hab mir meinen alten Rox 11 wieder aus der Schublade geholt,der lag da jetzt fast 3 Jahre,aufgeladen und funktioniert einwandfrei.Irgendwie Trauer ich nur dem Rox 12 nach,ich hab Mal einen Garmin Edge Explorer ausprobiert,für meine Bedürfnisse auch ein gutes Gerät.Ich wollte einfach Mal eure Meinung dazu hören

Gruß

Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (12. Oktober 2020)

@Hans1959 

Du hattest keine Probleme mit dem ROX 12, so wie du ihn genutzt hast. Also, warum nicht?
Wenn das neue Gerät zickt, dann gibst du es zurück.


----------



## MPrando (13. Oktober 2020)

MPrando schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe ähnliche Probleme mit dem Rox 12 -
> 
> 1)Gerät blockiert/hängt sich in unregelmäßigen Abständen immer wieder auf beim Einschalten und muss dann mühselig rebootet und neu eingestellt werden.
> 
> ...




Kurze Ajournierung 
Habe die letzten Updates vom September neu installiert und beim Brustgurtsensor den Gurt ausgetauscht. Auch habe ich den Trittfrequenzsensor montiert. 

Fazit: 
Keine Verbindungsabbrüche mehr und alle Sensoren (Puls-Trittfrequenz-Geschwindigkeit) funktionieren jetzt einwandfrei ohne Unterbrechnungen auch bei Ausfahrten über 10 Stunden und größeren Temperaturschwankungen. Mit dem Energiesparmodus, bei konstant eingeschaltenem Bildschirm ohne dauern mit dem Gerät rumzuspielen und Temperaturen zwischen 6-15° Grad komme ich nun auf knabb 11Stunden Laufzeit.

Bin begeistert!!!! 
Die anfänglichen Probleme waren zwar teilweise unzumutbar, sind aber inzwischen vergessen. Kleine Mängel gibt es noch beim Höhenmeterzähler. 

So kann man echt sagen: Preis-Leistung ist top.  Komplimente an Sigma. Danke


----------



## Mendas (14. Oktober 2020)

Ist es mein Eindruck oder hat sich der Preis des ROX 12 stark erhöht?


----------



## lord flo (16. Oktober 2020)

Guten Abend miteinander, 

Seit dem letzten Update habe ich leider (zum ersten Mal innerhalb 16 Monate überhaupt) massive Probleme mit der Routenführung.

Zur Ausgangslage:

Ich plane meine Routen mit Komoot und rufe diese dann mit dem Rox 12 über die integrierte Schnittstelle ab.

Sobald ich dann los fahre und die Route starte, verliert der Rox die Anzeige der Route. Es werden noch die roten Kreise mit den bei Komoot gewählten Punkten angezeigt. Die blaue Linie die eigentlich die noch zu fahrende Route anzeigt, zeigt jedoch von der aktuellen Position direkt zum Startpunkt (gerade Linie, ohne Straßen oder Wege zu folgen).

Einmal an den roten Punkten (Punkt mit Kreis drum herum) funktionieren die eingeblendet Navigationshinweise aber akkurat.

Was ist hier los?

Besten Dank!

Flo


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. Oktober 2020)

Der ROX12 hat sich zum VW Käfer entwickelt. 

Er läuft und läuft und ......


----------



## axelito (19. Oktober 2020)

Mendas schrieb:


> Ist es mein Eindruck oder hat sich der Preis des ROX 12 stark erhöht?


Der Preis für die Basic-Version liegt bei Bike24 aktuell bei 263€. Allerdings scheint es jetzt nur noch Geräte mit 4GByte Speicher zu geben.


----------



## lord flo (23. Oktober 2020)

lord flo schrieb:


> Guten Abend miteinander,
> 
> Seit dem letzten Update habe ich leider (zum ersten Mal innerhalb 16 Monate überhaupt) massive Probleme mit der Routenführung.
> 
> ...


Update: Thema konnte erledigt werden. Es liegt an der Komoot Schnittstelle wenn Start und Ziel die genau gleiche Adresse haben. Kann man aber leicht umgehen indem man als Ziel bei einer Rundkurs einfach eine andere Adresse wählt. Den restlichen Weg findet man sich sicher auch so zurecht


----------



## HaiRaider66 (23. Oktober 2020)

lord flo schrieb:


> Update: Thema konnte erledigt werden. Es liegt an der Komoot Schnittstelle wenn Start und Ziel die genau gleiche Adresse haben. Kann man aber leicht umgehen indem man als Ziel bei einer Rundkurs einfach eine andere Adresse wählt. Den restlichen Weg findet man sich sicher auch so zurecht


Da gibt es übrigens noch ein ”lustiges” Verhalten, wenn Du bei einem Rundkurs am Anfang relativ nah von Start und Ziel die Strecke verlässt, dann stellt der ROX auf einmal nicht mehr auf Erreichen der Strecke ab (mit noch zufahrender Strecke = Gesamtroute), sondern auf die Strecke zum Ziel (kürzeste Stecke), erst wenn Du wieder auf der Route bist, berücksichtigt er wieder die Gesamtroute.


----------



## Cornetti (26. Oktober 2020)

Heute Morgen während der Trainingsfahrt...




Was macht man da jetzt?

LG, Rene


----------



## Bike_N_D (26. Oktober 2020)

Cornetti schrieb:


> Was macht man da jetzt?


Erst mal auf "Wait" drücken, wenn das dann nach einer Weile nicht hilft und immer wieder angezeigt wird, dann einfach auf "OK" für nen Restart.
Kann aber sein, dass du dann deine persönlichen Daten wieder eingeben musst. Manchmal vergisst der Rox dadurch alles, leider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luistrenker72 (26. Oktober 2020)

Solche Ausfälle hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie. Funktioniert eigentlich tadellos mein Rox. Mittlerweile lässt mein Akku nach 2 Saisonen stark nach. Beim Nachfahren eines Track ist nach spätestens 6h Schluss. Beim Aufzeichnen einer Tour hält er gefühlt ewig. @Sigma Team. Warum gibt es beim Nachfahren eines gpx Tracks nicht die Möglichkeit ohne die Routing Funktionen einfach nur dem Track nachzufahren? Also ohne Abbiegehinweise, würde glaube ich einiges an Akku einsparen. Ist mittlerweile ein Akkuwechsel für den Rox12 auch Sigma im Angebot?


----------



## Cornetti (27. Oktober 2020)

Danke Bike_N_D,

jetzt wird folgendes angezeigt:



Das vertrauen in Sigma ist mal gerade auf dem Nullpunkt.
Versuche noch irgendwie die Daten zu sichern.
@luistrenker72, mein Rox hält auch nie mehr als 8 Std.


----------



## Bike_N_D (27. Oktober 2020)

Cornetti schrieb:


> Versuche noch irgendwie die Daten zu sichern.


Wenn du nach jeder Fahrt in die sigma cloud hochladen tust, sind deine Fahrten erst mal sicher. 
Bei solch einem bootloop kann es passieren, dass deine persönlichen Daten (Alter, Gewicht, Größe usw.) verloren gehen. Manchmal "verliert" er dadurch aber auch die Karten, die sind aber kein Problem wieder herzustellen. 
Ich habe alles, was auf dem Rox ist extra gesichert, lohnt sich aber nicht jeden Tag zu tun, da meist alles gleich bleibt. 
Am wichtigsten sind deine Fahrten, Trainings usw. Die kannst du am PC relativ gut und schnell sichern.


----------



## Cornetti (27. Oktober 2020)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Wenn du nach jeder Fahrt in die sigma cloud hochladen tust, sind deine Fahrten erst mal sicher.



Jup, hab ich immer gemacht. Danke.

Bootloop durchgeführt (Home+Power)
Persönliche Daten neu eingegeben
Komisch, zugangsdaten füt Strava und Wlan waren noch vorhanden.
Rox läuft, Trainigsfahrt von gestern war auch noch vorhanden.

LG Rene


----------



## der_marv (27. Oktober 2020)

luistrenker72 schrieb:


> Ist mittlerweile ein Akkuwechsel für den Rox12 auch Sigma im Angebot?



Was meinst Du genau? 
Also Sigma bietet es an aber ein Angebot ist es nicht ;-) 

Wenn wir schon beim Thema sind. 
Habe ich etwas verpasst hier oder wurde über das User-Treffen bei Sigma irgendwie nicht berichtet? 
Einige die leider nicht teilnehmen konnten haben sich ein paar interessante Infos und Erkenntnisse erhofft. 
Oder waren das Gespräche und Themen die unter ein NDA fallen? 

Gruß und Danke


----------



## Flipper63 (31. Oktober 2020)

Stimmt, würde mich auch interessieren. Wäre nett, wenn jemand, der auf dem Treffen war netterweise ein paar Anmerkungen zu den dort besprochenen Themen schreiben könnte..
Vielen Dank!


----------



## a-x-e-l (31. Oktober 2020)

der_marv schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon beim Thema sind.
> Habe ich etwas verpasst hier oder wurde über das User-Treffen bei Sigma irgendwie nicht berichtet?
> Einige die leider nicht teilnehmen konnten haben sich ein paar interessante Infos und Erkenntnisse erhofft.
> Oder waren das Gespräche und Themen die unter ein NDA fallen?
> ...








						Sigma GPS Rox 12.0 Sport
					

Bist du nächste Woche auch in Neustadt? Könnte dich mitnehmen.   Genau, wie siehts aus @homte? Zeit und Lust? Wir würden uns sehr freuen!   Ich hab auch keine Abstürze. Ich lass das Gerät einfach an. Wenn ich weiß das ich fahren gehe lade ich ihn morgens oder abends auf. Bei mir sind es auch...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Gut, wirklich viel Info zu besprochenen Themen steht da nicht drin. Dennis vom Support hat uns die "Hütte"
gezeigt. Bei Sigma lief es 2020 richtig gut und der Support hat viel um die Ohren. Daher zeitweise leider nicht aktiv hier im Forum. Jeder von uns konnte seine Probleme ansprechen und es gab eine Stellungnahme zum Stand.  Generell sind Ferndiagnosen schwierig, daher bevorzugt der Support die direkte Kommunikation per Mail. Eingesandte Geräte haben ab und zu die dollsten Files auf den Geräten, die nix mit dem Rox zu tun haben, z.B. MP3, Bilder ect.  Dennis hat uns ein gerocktes Profigerät gezeigt, das eine verstärkte Halterung hatte und trotzdem hingerichtet wurde. Es geht wohl weiter mit einem  ROX xx, keine Andeutungen oder Details aber Wünsche von uns bzgl. Dinge, die uns wichtig sind, wie z.B. das Thema Akku. Austauschbarer Akku, Laufzeit, Höhenmessung, Steigungsanzeige, Robustheit bzgl. Ausfälle, Kartenformat, so Zeug halt.
Sigma hat die unternehmerische Entscheidung getroffen, auf den E-Bike Zug mit dem EOX aufzuspringen, evtl. ist der ROX 12 Nachfolger deshalb noch nicht fertig. Meine positive Meinung vom Support wurde bestätigt.


----------



## Flipper63 (31. Oktober 2020)

Vielen Dank Axel ! Schade; das es keine Infos über geplante Updates gab.


----------



## apfelpuree (3. November 2020)

Mein ROX 12 macht irgendwie Murks (bzw. ich habe etwas verstellt und weiß nicht, was):

Ich starte ein Training, es erscheint das grüne Feld "Training gestartet" und danach sofort das rote Feld "Training pausiert". Aus dem Pause-Modus komme ich auch nicht heraus, es wird nichts aufgezeichnet, der ROX bleibt im Pause-Modus und die im Speicher abgelegte Aktivität ist auch ohne Werte. Die Position auf der Karte wird allerdings einwandfrei angezeigt, am GPS-Empfang kann es also nicht liegen.

Zusatzinformation: Ich hatte vorher wegen des BootLoop-Fehlers den ROX auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen müssen und alle meine alten Einstellungen waren weg. Ich nehme an, dass ich irgendeine Einstellung falsch angelegt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greatdisaster (3. November 2020)

apfelpuree schrieb:


> Ich starte ein Training, es erscheint das grüne Feld "Training gestartet" und danach sofort das rote Feld "Training pausiert". Aus dem Pause-Modus komme ich auch nicht heraus, es wird nichts aufgezeichnet, der ROX bleibt im Pause-Modus und die im Speicher abgelegte Aktivität ist auch ohne Werte. Die Position auf der Karte wird allerdings einwandfrei angezeigt, am GPS-Empfang kann es also nicht liegen.



Hast Du einen Geschwindigkeitssensor verbaut ?
Wenn ja dann liefert der keine Drehimpulse oder Du hast den Radumfang im Sportprofil komplett falsch eingestellt


----------



## apfelpuree (3. November 2020)

Greatdisaster schrieb:


> Hast Du einen Geschwindigkeitssensor verbaut ?
> Wenn ja dann liefert der keine Drehimpulse oder Du hast den Radumfang im Sportprofil komplett falsch eingestellt



Einen Geschwindigkeit-Sensor habe ich nicht verbaut, mir langt das GPS-Signal. Die Radumfänge sind korrekt eingegeben. Hab das gerade noch einmal überprüft.

Ich denke, es hat damit auch nichts zu tun, denn der ROX zeigt ja sofort nach dem Start eines Trainings „Training pausiert“. Also noch bevor irgendwelche Daten zur Geschwindigkeit verarbeitet werden.


----------



## Bike_N_D (3. November 2020)

apfelpuree schrieb:


> „Training pausiert“


"Auto Pause" eingeschalten?


----------



## apfelpuree (3. November 2020)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> "Auto Pause" eingeschalten?



Ja, aber das Deaktivieren der Option bringt nichts. Er zeichnet weder die Tour auf noch zeigt er die Geschwindigkeit an. Lediglich die Position auf der Karte stimmt.


----------



## Bike_N_D (3. November 2020)

Kurze Frage: Startest du ein Training oder die Aufzeichnung? Nur wenn man ein Training startet, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die Aufzeichnung startet. Mit Training meine ich z. Bsp. ein "Intervalltraining" oder ähnliches, was du im Rox12 anlegen kannst. Ähnlich ist es bei den Routen, eine Route Starten macht diese Aktiv, doch die Aufzeichnung startest du dann mit dem Playbutten (rechts neben dem runden Knopf)  am Rox12.


----------



## apfelpuree (3. November 2020)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> ... , doch die Aufzeichnung startest du dann mit dem Playbutten (rechts neben dem runden Knopf)  am Rox12.



Schon alles klar, genauso mache ich das.

Ich habe keinen blassen Schimmer, wo hier der Fehler liegt. Ich mache alles wie vor dem Reset auf Werkseinstellungen. Ich hab ihn auch noch ein zweites Mal resettet. Ohne Erfolg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_N_D (3. November 2020)

apfelpuree schrieb:


> Schon alles klar, genauso mache ich das.


Sollte kein Vorwurf sein, nur um Fehler auszuschließen.
Wenn alles so ist wie vor dem Reset, vlt. einfach mal @SIGMA-Support ne PM schreiben. Per Telefon dann Kontakt aufnehmen und die Sache nochmals mit denen klären. Im Moment fällt mir leider nichts weiter ein, sry.


----------



## apfelpuree (4. November 2020)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Sollte kein Vorwurf sein, nur um Fehler auszuschließen



Habe ich auch nicht so verstanden.

Heute funktioniert der ROX ohne Probleme. Ich habe keinen blassen Schimmer, was nun anders ist


----------



## Sadwick (5. November 2020)

apfelpuree schrieb:


> Einen Geschwindigkeit-Sensor habe ich nicht verbaut, mir langt das GPS-Signal. Die Radumfänge sind korrekt eingegeben


Wozu machst du das? Ohne Sensor ist der Radumfang irrelevant.


----------



## apfelpuree (6. November 2020)

Sadwick schrieb:


> Wozu machst du das? Ohne Sensor ist der Radumfang irrelevant.



Weil ich zwei Räder habe. Eines mit und eines ohne. Funktionierte weder noch. Aber wie schon gesagt, Problem ist jetzt gelöst


----------



## Korbinator (10. November 2020)

Cornetti schrieb:


> Heute Morgen während der Trainingsfahrt...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1139506
> 
> ...


Das habe ich seit der Zeitumstellung jetzt auch jeden Tag, ob das zusammenhängt kann ich natürlich nicht sagen. Manchmal muss ich 2x booten, bis die Sigma App, die der Fehlermeldung nach offenbar auf einem Linux aufsetzt, endlich mal stabil startet. Vor dem letzten Update hatte ich nie Probleme, seitdem muss ich mich wirklich an die IT erinnert fühlen. Bananen-Software - sie reift beim Kunden...  Erst zeigt das Gerät trotz neuem Brustgurt verrückte Werte an, was mich 40€ für einen neuen Gurt kostete, jetzt diese Boot-Loops.

Ich kläre auch in der Regel Probleme zuerst mit dem Support eines Herstellers direkt. Hier poste ich allerdings, weil es erstens offenbar noch keine Lösung seitens Sigma gibt, und außerdem hier Gleichgesinnte sind, bei denen man nicht das Gefühl bekommt, der Einzige mit den Problemen zu sein. Und manchmal hat ja auch ein Nutzer einen Workaround, den der Support noch nicht kennt. Ich hoffe jetzt mal auf ein baldiges Update.


----------



## MPrando (10. November 2020)

Hallo,
kurze Frage. Finde die Antwort weder in der Gebrauchsanweisung und auch in diesem Forum und auch nicht auf der Sigmawebsite unter den Faqs nicht.:                          Wie kann ich als Autonormalverbraucher verstehen ob die Batterien von Brustgurt oder Trittfrequenzzähler zu tauschen bzw schwach sind? lch habe letzt hin immer wieder kurzfristige Verbindungsabbrüche vor allem vom Trittfrequenzzähler. Da es anfangs über 2-3 Monate ohne Verbindungsabbrüche klappte und ich seit Ende September keine neuen Updates installiert habe, gehe ich davon aus, dass es die Baterien sein müssen, welche langsam alle sind. Kommt bei schwächer werdender Batterie der Sensoren eine Meldung am Gerätebildschirm? Oder muß ich dass aus der BatterieSpannungsanzeige welche auf dem Gerät angezeigt wird verstehen. Der Batteriestatus der Sensoren am Gerät zeigt 3 Bindestriche --- an.  Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## hw71 (10. November 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> Der ROX12 hat sich zum VW Käfer entwickelt.
> 
> Er läuft und läuft und ......



Nach dem Sigma dem ROX noch einmal gut zugeredet hat, läuft er bei mir mittlerweile auch erschreckend perfekt. Ich habe aktuell wirklich überhaupt keine Probleme mit dem Tacho. Er macht genau das, was er soll und ich kann Fehlermeldungen noch nicht einmal provozieren. Wenn es so bleibt ist er für mich der perfekte Tacho.
Ich kann bei Probleme auch immer nur empfehlen sich mit dem Sigma Support in Verbindung zu setzen, die Mädels und Jungs dort sind echt nett und haben mir eigentlich immer weiter geholfen. Jetzt heißt es nur Daumen drücken, dass mein ROX nicht doch noch eine Formkreise bekommt.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. November 2020)

@MPrando 

Wenn die Sensoren anfangen auszusetzen, wechsel die Batterien. 

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die günstigen nicht sehr lange halten während die teuren ewig halten. 

Keine Ahnung ob das nur bei mir so ist.

Sensorausfall gab es seit dem Update gar keine mehr, vorher ( bei mir ) nur ab und zu. Selbst die Stages verbindet sich durchweg zuverlässig.


----------



## Greatdisaster (10. November 2020)

MPrando schrieb:


> Kommt bei schwächer werdender Batterie der Sensoren eine Meldung am Gerätebildschirm? Oder muß ich dass aus der BatterieSpannungsanzeige welche auf dem Gerät angezeigt wird verstehen. Der Batteriestatus der Sensoren am Gerät zeigt 3 Bindestriche --- an.  Danke für die Hilfe.



Eine Meldung kommt, soweit mir bekannt ist, nicht.
Du kannst aber die vom Sensor gemeldeten Werte einsehen unter:
Einstellungen, Sensor Verbinden, Verbundene Sensoren->gewünschten Sensor anklicken und dann auf "Zeige Sensordetails".
Das Feld mit den Sensordetails ist ausgegraut wenn aktuell der Sensor nicht verbunden ist und es kann auch einen kurzen Moment dauern bis der Sensor den Batteriestatus mitteilt.

Dann gibt es auch noch Sensoren die über Ant+ keinen Batteriestatus mitteilen aber dafür über Bluetooth.
Mein Polar H9 Brustgurt, der sowohl Ant+ als auch Bluetooth unterstützt, macht das so.
Zum Testen der Sensore benutze ich dann auf meinem Android Telefon die kostenlose App "nRF Toolbox" die alle möglichen Arten von Bluetooth Sensoren unterstützt.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (11. November 2020)

Korbinator schrieb:


> Das habe ich seit der Zeitumstellung jetzt auch jeden Tag, ob das zusammenhängt kann ich natürlich nicht sagen. Manchmal muss ich 2x booten, bis die Sigma App, die der Fehlermeldung nach offenbar auf einem Linux aufsetzt, endlich mal stabil startet. Vor dem letzten Update hatte ich nie Probleme, seitdem muss ich mich wirklich an die IT erinnert fühlen. Bananen-Software - sie reift beim Kunden...  Erst zeigt das Gerät trotz neuem Brustgurt verrückte Werte an, was mich 40€ für einen neuen Gurt kostete, jetzt diese Boot-Loops.
> 
> Ich kläre auch in der Regel Probleme zuerst mit dem Support eines Herstellers direkt. Hier poste ich allerdings, weil es erstens offenbar noch keine Lösung seitens Sigma gibt, und außerdem hier Gleichgesinnte sind, bei denen man nicht das Gefühl bekommt, der Einzige mit den Problemen zu sein. Und manchmal hat ja auch ein Nutzer einen Workaround, den der Support noch nicht kennt. Ich hoffe jetzt mal auf ein baldiges Update.



Hallo @Korbinator ,
gerne würde ich Dir nochmals helfen zu Deinen o.g. Problemen. 
Schreib mir bitte eine PN, sodass ich mich zeitnah mit Dir in Verbindung setzen kann.

Vielen Dank und Grüße aus der schönen Pfalz,
Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marioline (11. November 2020)

Hallo
Habe den ROX 12 seit März 2020
Letze Woche hatte ich leider Pech mit dem Akku was mich doch ziemlich verärgerte!

Seit meiner Letzen Tour die 7Tage zurück lag hatte die Akkuanzeige noch 51%.
Da ich eine 3 Std Tour plante würde theoretisch der Akku vollkommen ausreichen.

Also Rox vor 7Tagen genutzt dann neue Tour gemacht mit 51 % anfangs akkustand

Ich fuhr dann los mit 51 % Akkuanzeige...Displaybeleuchtung aus.Wifi aus..nur Herzfrequenzsensor..
Nach ca 20min Akkuanzeige noch 38 %..ganz toll...ich beobachtete wie der akkustand dann doch stetig abgefallen ist..dann nach 1Std  ...akku 0%.. 10min später ging er aus der ROX.

Aussentemperatur 12Grad

Ganz toll von 51 % in 1Std und 10min auf 0%.
Das kann doch jetzt echt nicht sein das ich mich nichtmal darauf verlassen kann,und jedes mal den Akku voll aufladen muss aus "Angst" mir schmiert der ROX ab !!

Jemand auch sone blöde Erfahrung gemacht!
Und kann doch net sein das der Akku schon schwächelt!!??

Grüße
Bleibt Gesund


----------



## Korbinator (11. November 2020)

Akkus können auch mal von Anfang an Probleme machen. Mein Macbook Pro zum Beispiel hatte von Beginn an nicht mal 3 Stunden Laufzeit, aber dafür hat man ja Gewährleistung und danach Garantie. Entweder lässt Du es den Händler regeln, bei dem Du den Rox gekauft hast, oder wendest Dich an Dennis von Sigma per Mail oder hier. Damit leben musst Du nicht, es ist lösbar.


----------



## marioline (11. November 2020)

Ja das war das erste mal...ich habe eigentlich ca 9% Akkuverlust pro Stunde.
Ich lade jetzt mal auf 100% nächste Tour..dann beobachte ich mal wie sich der Akku verhält.
Wenn sowas nochmal ist dann besteht Handlungsbedarf...leider

Danke


----------



## Toaster75 (11. November 2020)

@marioline wurde hier schon mehrfach thematisiert und oft hat "Akku kalibrieren" geholfen.

Den Akku komplett entladen lassen, bis sich der Rox ausschaltet. (Starte einfach ein Training und lass laufen)
Jetzt den ROX komplett aufladen bis grüne LED leuchtet und lass ihn noch etwas dran.

Beobachte danach mal das Entlade verhalten.


----------



## marioline (11. November 2020)

Hi

OK das mach ich mal.... also jetzt gerade 😁

Danke

Ich werde berichten..


----------



## HaiRaider66 (15. November 2020)

@SIGMA-Support es ist ja am Ende einer Tour immer sehr amüsant, solche Zahlen zu lesen aber es wäre wirklich schön wenn es im Data Center von Haus aus die Möglichkeit gäbe solche Ausreißer zu korrigieren.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. November 2020)

Musst nicht so bescheiden sein 
Steh zu Deiner Leistung


----------



## marioline (15. November 2020)

Nur mit nem E Bike erreicht man solch eine Geschwindigkeit


----------



## Bike_N_D (15. November 2020)

marioline schrieb:


> Nur mit nem E Bike erreicht man solch eine Geschwindigkeit


Nee, geht auch mit dem Rad. Brauchst nur steil Berg ab, kräftigen Rückenwind und noch Heimweh.  😜


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaiRaider66 (15. November 2020)

14,5 km/h vor dem Peak und 14,3 km/h danach, also unwahrscheinlich, kann man einfach durch den Mittelwert 14,4 km/h ersetzen. Sinnvoll wäre eine solche Korrektur schon bei der Aufzeichnung.


----------



## Hispanic (16. November 2020)

Hallo,

Übersehe ich es nur oder hat man in den Einstellungen nirgends die Möglichkeit die Lautstärke der Töne einzustellen? Für mich wäre das eine logische Folge. Denn bei allem was Töne erzeugt ist eine Lautstärkeregelung obligatorisch und habe ich anders noch nie gesehen. Wäre das nicht etwas für ein nächstes Update?

Beste Grüße


----------



## Mountain77 (16. November 2020)

Das in den Einstellungen vorhandene ein/aus der Töne reicht mir persönlich.


----------



## Hispanic (16. November 2020)

Mir leider nicht.


----------



## luistrenker72 (16. November 2020)

Bin eigentlich mittlerweile sehr enttäuscht von der Akkulaufzeit meines Rox12. Akku wurde schon öfters von mir kalibriert. Heute morgen meinen Rox an die Steckdose, heute Nachmittag nach bestimmt 3h grüner LED abgesteckt und Akkustand überprüft. Da stehen doch tatsächlich 96%. Das deutet doch eindeutig auf ein Problem beim Akku-oder Lademanagment hin. Ich werde jetzt mal Kontakt zum Support aufnehmen und das Problem klären. Da nützt mir natürlich ein Akkuwechsel auch nichts.


----------



## marioline (16. November 2020)

Hi 
Kurze Info zwecks Akku..

Mit 100%gestartet Trainingszeit 2Std 50min/
Dauer insgesamt 3Std 15min..nach der Tour noch 71%Akkukapazität!

Am nächsten Tag dann mit 71% gestartet  Trainingszeit 2Std 30min
Dauer insgesamt 2Std 50min..nach der Tour noch 44% Akku

Beide male Displaybeleuchtung aus.Nur bei berühren für 30sekunden an!
Und Herzfrequenz angezeigt bei beiden Touren!

Also für mich denke ich OK die Akkuleistung!

Aber es waren 2 Tage hintereinander..das letzte mal waren 6 Tage dazwischen bis zur nächsten Tour,,vielleicht stimmten die 51%  Akkukapazizät einfach nicht,was mir beim einschalten des Rox angezeigt wurden,und es waren viel weniger.Aber denke er darf sich während der Tour trotzdem nicht so schnell entladen!

ich werde das mal beobachten,falls es nochmal auftritt das Phänomen dann besteht Handlungsbedarf

Auch wenn der Rox ausgeschaltet ist ..entladet sich der Akku ein wenig nach 6 Tagen?oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marioline (16. November 2020)

luistrenker72 schrieb:


> eigentlich mittlerweile sehr enttäuscht




Klar da wäre ich auch enttäuscht! Weil ich den Rox 12 ansonsten echt super finde.. mir macht er echt Spaß... Ausser beim letzten mal.. nach 1ner Std Akku leer.. und ich hatte keinen Plan über die restliche Strecke die ich eigentlich fahren wollte.... 

Wenns nochmal ist.. Ja dann ist die entäuschung auch groß.


----------



## marioline (16. November 2020)

Kann man eigentlich die gespeicherten Tracks die ich auf dem Rox habe irgendwie sichern? Oder auf die SD Karte übertragen wenn ich eine reinmache.

Also vom Gerät auf SD Karte Tracks übertragen.. funktioniert das? 
Hab es noch nicht versucht... hab jetzt erst ne SD Karte bestellt.


----------



## Korbinator (16. November 2020)

marioline schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Rox ausgeschaltet ist ..entladet sich der Akku ein wenig nach 6 Tagen?oder nicht?


Mein Akku im Rox12 ist jetzt 2 Jahre alt und nach wie vor top fit. Aber natürlich sind Akkus sowohl in der Produktion, als auch im Verschleiß extrem unterschiedlich. Bei der Uhr mit dem angebissenen Apfel hatte ich nach dem vorletzten Update plötzlich nur noch weniger als 30% der bisherigen Laufzeit, und im darauffolgenden Update war das Problem dann explizit genannt und behoben.

Ich kann zumindest nicht sagen, dass die letzten Updates irgendwas an meiner Akkulaufzeit geändert hätten.


----------



## Bike_N_D (17. November 2020)

marioline schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich die gespeicherten Tracks die ich auf dem Rox habe irgendwie sichern? Oder auf die SD Karte übertragen wenn ich eine reinmache.
> 
> Also vom Gerät auf SD Karte Tracks übertragen.. funktioniert das?
> Hab es noch nicht versucht... hab jetzt erst ne SD Karte bestellt.


Hallo,

mit SD Karten gab es immer mal wieder Probleme, hab selbst keine in meinem Rox12 drin, bis jetzt auch noch nicht gebraucht.
Was du versuchen kannst ist, deinen Rox12 an einem PC oder Laptop anschließen und die kompletten Verzeichnisse darauf auf dem PC kopieren. Somit hast du eine Momentaufnahme deines Rox12 mit allen Dateien sicher.
So hab ich das immer mal gemacht.
Sollte es zu einem Totalcrash kommen, kannst du dann schnell die verlorenen Dateien wieder rüber kopieren falls notwendig.
Kannst auch nur einzelne Verzeichnisse kopieren, wo deine Tracks usw. gespeichert sind.

Benutzt du dein Datacenter oder Sigma Link aufm Handy? Dann sind deine gefahrenen Tracks sicher gespeichert. Geplante Tracks kannst du im Datacenter sichern.


----------



## Korbinator (17. November 2020)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Benutzt du dein Datacenter oder Sigma Link aufm Handy? Dann sind deine gefahrenen Tracks sicher gespeichert. Geplante Tracks kannst du im Datacenter sichern.


Man kann die Tracks auch mit Dropbox synchronisieren, wenn man ohnehin damit arbeitet, oder sich kein Account in der Sigma Cloud anzulegen. All diese Synchronisationen überträgt man per WLAN ins Netz. Einmal eingerichtet ist es nach der Tour lediglich ein kurzer Tipp im Hauptmenü auf „Daten Sync“, wenn man im WLAN eingeloggt ist, und man kann dann am Rechner / Tablet die Tracks weiter verarbeiten. Richtig ausführlich auswerten oder zur Weitergabe umwandeln kann man die Aufzeichnungen dann mit Golden Cheetah, z.B. um seine persönlichen Leistungswerte grafisch aufzubereiten oder zu analysieren.


----------



## Scrat (17. November 2020)

Dropbox Sync nutze ich zusätzlich, auch mit GoldenCheetah.

@Korbinator Kurz offtopic, funktioniert bei Dir der automatische Sync von GC und Dropbox? Falls ja, gerne PN  Hat ja nix mit dem Rox zu tun an der Stelle.


----------



## Korbinator (17. November 2020)

Der Sync mit Dropbox auf dem Rox funktioniert, auch der Sync mit der Sigma Cloud. In Golden Cheetah importiere ich die Tracks dann aber manuell, brauche da nicht alle, und synchronisiere daher nicht automatisiert


----------



## bravasx (17. November 2020)

Irgendwo hier müsste doch der Akkutausch beschrieben sein. Auf irgendeiner Seite. Oder derjenige User damals könnte vielleicht ein Tutorial einstellen was man machen muss.

Dann kann man für wenig Geld den selbst tauschen. Auch wenn das nicht in Sinne von Sigma ist.


----------



## Resimilchkuh (17. November 2020)

Das war @repli , Akkutausch ist mit seinem "Kit" und der wirklich guten Anleitung in 10 Min. fix erledigt.


----------



## repli (17. November 2020)

@bravasx hast PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marioline (17. November 2020)

bravasx schrieb:


> Irgendwo hier müsste doch der Akkutausch beschrieben sein. Auf irgendeiner Seite. Oder derjenige User damals könnte vielleicht ein Tutorial einstellen was man machen muss.


Ja das wäre ne Super Sache


----------



## glanzhuegel (18. November 2020)

Ich möchte mir gerne einen Taxc Flux kaufen. Hat jemand Erfahrung, ob man einen Rox 12.0 koppeln kann und wenn ja ob man gleichzeitig Zwift oder ähnliches gemeinsam parallel laufen lassen kann?


----------



## Bike_N_D (18. November 2020)

glanzhuegel schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir gerne einen Taxc Flux kaufen. Hat jemand Erfahrung, ob man einen Rox 12.0 koppeln kann und wenn ja ob man gleichzeitig Zwift oder ähnliches gemeinsam parallel laufen lassen kann?


Hallo,
ich habe zwar nicht diesen Trainer, aber einen vergleichbaren. Die Verbindung zu dem Trainer funktionierte mit meinem Rox12 ohne Probleme, er erkannte alle Sensoren, welche vom Trainer angeboten wurden.
Ebenso habe ich Zwift ohne Probleme damit nutzen können. Die Aktivitäten von Zwift werden nach Beendigung direkt (wenn gewünscht) auf deinem Strava Account hochgeladen. 
Ich habe meinen Rox12 dann immer im Indoortraining-Modus mitlaufen lassen.
Die Werte für Geschwindigkeit und Leistung kommen nicht wirklich an reale Werte heran, sind aber besser als nichts und im Vergleich zur Zwift Session im Endeffekt fast gleich. 
Auf dem Rox12 wird dann allerdings keine Route aufgezeichnet, da du ja Indoor fährst.
Ich habe den Rox12 deswegen mitlaufen lassen, dass ich im DC dann mein Training weiter aufgelistet bekomme und es über die Wintermonate nicht gar zu leer dort aussieht.
Ich weiß nicht, ob man eine Zwift Session ins DC übertragen könnte, oder gar eine von Strava ins DC....
Keine Ahnung, ob dieser kleine Einblick deine Fragen beantworten konnte, jedoch funktioniert es im Endeffekt recht gut.


----------



## glanzhuegel (18. November 2020)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe zwar nicht diesen Trainer, aber einen vergleichbaren. Die Verbindung zu dem Trainer funktionierte mit meinem Rox12 ohne Probleme, er erkannte alle Sensoren, welche vom Trainer angeboten wurden.
> Ebenso habe ich Zwift ohne Probleme damit nutzen können. Die Aktivitäten von Zwift werden nach Beendigung direkt (wenn gewünscht) auf deinem Strava Account hochgeladen.
> Ich habe meinen Rox12 dann immer im Indoortraining-Modus mitlaufen lassen.
> ...


Danke


----------



## banduc (18. November 2020)

Hallo,
ich bekomme es nicht auf die Reihe, meinen Rox 12 mit einem älteren Ciclosport Ant+ Brustgurt zu verbinden. Gibt es hier schon Erfahrungen, oder weiß jemand ob die beiden einfach nicht miteinander können?

Danke für Euren Input!


----------



## marioline (18. November 2020)

Hmm.. kann ich nichts sagen zu dem Brustgurt. 
Ich kann nur sagen ich hatte den Sigma Brustgurt und der war recht ungenau.. blieb als hängen.. 

Dann habe ich mir den Garmin Brustgurt gekauft.. viel besser...


----------



## Bike_N_D (18. November 2020)

banduc schrieb:


> ich bekomme es nicht auf die Reihe, meinen Rox 12 mit einem älteren Ciclosport Ant+ Brustgurt zu verbinden.


Batterie darin ist auch neu?


----------



## Mountain77 (18. November 2020)

Da muss Sigma ja etwas richtig gemacht haben, wenn zum Batterietausch noch kein youtube Video existiert🧐

Sigma und Wahoo Brustgurte funktionieren gut. Der wahoo hat denVorteil, dass 3 Geräte  gleichzeitig gekoppelt werden können. So, gehe jetzt mal zwiften.


----------



## marioline (18. November 2020)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Sigma und Wahoo Brustgurte funktionieren gut.



Bei mir war der Sigma ziemlich ungenau. Wenn ich angehalten habe und meine Herzfrequenz runter ging.. dann brauchte er ne weile bis auch die Anzeige am Rox nach unten ging. 

Er blieb auch oft mal hängen und die HF bewegte sich nicht.. blieb immer auf der gleichen Zahl. 

Beim Garmin funktioniert das viel besser.. richtig sensibel der Gurt auf HF.. geht sofort hoch oder runter je nach Anstrengung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## banduc (18. November 2020)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Batterie darin ist auch neu?


Nicht wirklich neu, allerdings läuft der Brustgurt problemlos mit unserem Crosstrainer...


----------



## axelito (23. November 2020)

marioline schrieb:


> Bei mir war der Sigma ziemlich ungenau. Wenn ich angehalten habe und meine Herzfrequenz runter ging.. dann brauchte er ne weile bis auch die Anzeige am Rox nach unten ging.
> 
> Er blieb auch oft mal hängen und die HF bewegte sich nicht.. blieb immer auf der gleichen Zahl.
> 
> Beim Garmin funktioniert das viel besser.. richtig sensibel der Gurt auf HF.. geht sofort hoch oder runter je nach Anstrengung


Bei mir funktionieren die Sigma Brustgurte sehr gut. Es gibt Effekte, wie Du sie beschrieben hast, wenn der Gurt nicht richtig anliegt bzw. angefeuchtet ist. Möglicherweise ist es bei Frauen schwieriger guten Kontakt zu bekommen. Habe das bei meiner Frau mit dem exakt gleichen Gurt beobachtet.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (23. November 2020)

Es kommt auch darauf an, wie gut der Kontakt des Gurtes zur Brust ist. Gurt immer feucht machen. Wer wenig schwitzt hat hier auch ein Problem. Da hilft Kontaktgel sehr gut, das bekommt man in der Apotheke oder im Netz.


----------



## marioline (23. November 2020)

axelito schrieb:


> Möglicherweise ist es bei Frauen schwieriger guten Kontakt zu bekommen



Ich bin keine Frau 😬
Anfeuchten tu ich den Gurt immer genügend..
Mit dem jetzigen Garmin gurt hab ich keine Probleme..
Schwitzen tu ich immer.. auch im Winter..


----------



## axelito (23. November 2020)

marioline schrieb:


> Ich bin keine Frau 😬
> Anfeuchten tu ich den Gurt immer genügend..
> Mit dem jetzigen Garmin gurt hab ich keine Probleme..
> Schwitzen tu ich immer.. auch im Winter..


Sorry, erstens konnte ich das nicht wissen und zweitens ist es vielleicht trotzdem für jemanden interessant.


----------



## marioline (23. November 2020)

axelito schrieb:


> Sorry, erstens konnte ich das nicht wissen



Haja kein Problem..
Und ja bei Frauen vielleicht etwas schwieriger mit dem Gurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupo (24. November 2020)

Mir ist gestern bei einer Fahrt mit dem Rennrad bei ca. 50 km/h der Rox 12 samt Butler vom Lenker geflogen. Das Display ist dabei zersprungen. Sonst scheint aber noch alles zu funktionieren. Bei genauer Untersuchung habe ich festgestellt, dass am Butler die eingepresste Schraubenmutter ausgerissen ist. Der umgebende Kunststoff weist an der schwächsten Stelle einen Haarriss auf. - Ist Vergleichbares schon jemanden passiert?


----------



## Korbinator (24. November 2020)

War zwischen Butler und Lenker ein Gummiring montiert?


----------



## Hans1959 (25. November 2020)

Ich hatte im Urlaub meinen so komplett verloren,da waren die Nasen abgebrochen und der Rox ist einen Hang runter geflogen.Hab das Ding nicht wieder gefunden der Hang war so steil das man nicht richtig suchen konnte.War natürlich doof das ich die Schlaufe nicht am Gerät hatte zum Sichern.Das Gerät hatte ich noch gar nicht lange.


----------



## Hupo (25. November 2020)

Korbinator schrieb:


> War zwischen Butler und Lenker ein Gummiring montiert?


Ja, der im Lieferumfang enthalte dünnere. Den habe ich allerdings trotz längerem Suchen nicht mehr gefunden. Der Butler ist auf der Straße gelegen. Der ROX ein ganzes Stück weiter am Straßenrand. Er dürfte sich beim Aufprall vom Butler gelöst haben und dann auf der Glasseite über den Asphalt geschlittert sein.


----------



## Hupo (25. November 2020)

Hans1959 schrieb:


> Ich hatte im Urlaub meinen so komplett verloren,da waren die Nasen abgebrochen und der Rox ist einen Hang runter geflogen.Hab das Ding nicht wieder gefunden der Hang war so steil das man nicht richtig suchen konnte.War natürlich doof das ich die Schlaufe nicht am Gerät hatte zum Sichern.Das Gerät hatte ich noch gar nicht lange.


Die gebrochenen Nasen hatte ich auch bereits. Das habe ich damals allerdings rechtzeitig entdeckt. Wurde damals auf Garantie getauscht.


----------



## Hans1959 (25. November 2020)

Bei mir ging nichts auf Garantie,weil ich das Gerät nicht mehr hatte,es war ein Austauschgerät weil mein Rox sich nicht mehr laden ließ,mir wurde ein verbilligtes Gerät angeboten nach einigem hin und her,habe ich aber nicht angenommen,benutze zur Zeit meinen Rox 11 wieder


----------



## MPrando (27. November 2020)

Hupo schrieb:


> Die gebrochenen Nasen hatte ich auch bereits. Das habe ich damals allerdings rechtzeitig entdeckt. Wur


----------



## MPrando (27. November 2020)

Ich bin seit 2011 treuer Sigmafan. Die Auswertungssoftware steht einfach außer Konkurrenz. Ich beobachte dieses Forum nun seit fast über 5 Monaten und möchte doch anmerken, dass das Niveau der Fragen zumRox12 und dessen Probleme konstant sinkt. 90% der Probleme lassen sich mit den Faqs, den Updates oder dem Switchen zwischen den Sportprofile oder mit dem Vermeiden des dauerndem ein- und ausschalten des Gerätes lösen. Auch ein Anbringen der Haltebänder würde Unnütze Kommentare beseitigen... Mein Input...... vielleicht wäre es an der Zeit konstruktive Inputs zu einer produktiven Diskussion über mögliche Verbesserungen von zukünftigen Modellen der Sigma-Radcomputerreihe anzubringen. Nach fast 2 Jahren erscheint der Rox 12 doch langsam ein alter Hase und könnte doch trotz allem immer noch eine Vorreiterrolle für echte Konkurrenz zu anderen Konkurrenten der Gps Radnavigationscomputer wie dem 1030 von Garmin sein. Allein die Aufnahmekapazität des Rox12 von über 1000 Stunden und die vereinfachte Kartenupdatesfunktion zeigt erste Anzeichen von potenziellen Vorreiterrollen für Sigma auf führendem Niveau für Rad Gps-Computer auf...


----------



## a-x-e-l (29. November 2020)

MPrando schrieb:


> ... Mein Input...... vielleicht wäre es an der Zeit konstruktive Inputs zu einer produktiven Diskussion über mögliche Verbesserungen von zukünftigen Modellen der Sigma-Radcomputerreihe anzubringen. Nach fast 2 Jahren erscheint der Rox 12 doch langsam ein alter Hase ....


Mein Input..... mal alle 127 Seiten lesen.  Da finden sich einige produktive Vorschläge. Der Rox ist auch schon fast 2,5 Jahre am Markt.


----------



## ShawnHast (29. November 2020)

MPrando schrieb:


> Ich bin seit 2011 treuer Sigmafan. Die Auswertungssoftware steht einfach außer Konkurrenz. Ich beobachte dieses Forum nun seit fast über 5 Monaten und möchte doch anmerken, dass das Niveau der Fragen zumRox12 und dessen Probleme konstant sinkt. 90% der Probleme lassen sich mit den Faqs, den Updates oder dem Switchen zwischen den Sportprofile oder mit dem Vermeiden des dauerndem ein- und ausschalten des Gerätes lösen. Auch ein Anbringen der Haltebänder würde Unnütze Kommentare beseitigen... Mein Input...... vielleicht wäre es an der Zeit konstruktive Inputs zu einer produktiven Diskussion über mögliche Verbesserungen von zukünftigen Modellen der Sigma-Radcomputerreihe anzubringen. Nach fast 2 Jahren erscheint der Rox 12 doch langsam ein alter Hase und könnte doch trotz allem immer noch eine Vorreiterrolle für echte Konkurrenz zu anderen Konkurrenten der Gps Radnavigationscomputer wie dem 1030 von Garmin sein. Allein die Aufnahmekapazität des Rox12 von über 1000 Stunden und die vereinfachte Kartenupdatesfunktion zeigt erste Anzeichen von potenziellen Vorreiterrollen für Sigma auf führendem Niveau für Rad Gps-Computer auf...



Hast Du schon einmal andere Radcomputer verwendet? Die Rox 12 is in Bezug auf Displayqualität, Akkulaufzeit und Design der Konkurrenz mittlerweile hoffnungslos unterlegen. Die sporadischen Neustarts treten immer noch auf. Sigma hat vor 2,5 Jahren ein Produkt mit Beta-Software auf den Markt gebracht und sich dann nicht mehr darum gekümmert.

Das Sigma Data Center ist völlig aus der Zeit gefallen, die Laufzeitumgebung Adobe AIR wird seit 2019 nicht mehr funktional weiterentwickelt. Wenn Sigma sich hier in der nahen Zukunft nicht an der Konkurrenz orientiert, sollten sie den Nachfolger gleich sein lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greatdisaster (29. November 2020)

Die Akkulaufzeit ist wirklich viel zu schlecht für einen Radcomputer da 12h+ ohne Sparmaßnahmen wie Beleuchtung aus das mindeste sind. 
Des weiteren ist der Rox12 zu groß wegen der ganzen Ränder um das Display wobei die Größe eigentlich einen großen Akku ermöglicht.

Ebenfalls ein No-Go ist mittlerweile die fehlende BLE Sensor unterstützung  und auch eine Handy App um direkt mit dem Rox12 über Bluetooth zu kommunizieren (Route planen am Handy, Anzeige von Benachrichtigungen auf dem Rox,...).

Das Adobe Air nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird ist doch völlig irrelevant solange es läuft.
Die Konkurrenz hat eigentlich nicht viel vergleichbares zu bieten wenn ich mir als Beispiel die Wahoo Geräte anschaue. Einer der wenigen Pluspunkte des Rox.

Das Gerät wurde wohl mit Zusammenarbeit mit einem chinesischen Hersteller entwickelt der auch ein Android 4.x Grundkit bereitgestellt hat für den Mediathek SOC. Dann noch einen Ant+ Treiber irgendwo zugekauft der mit dem Bluetooth Chip arbeitet. Sigma hat dann nur noch eine Java Android App teilweise geschrieben (Navigation ist ebenfalls zugekauft) und fertig war das Produkt.

Das erklärt auch warum Fehler wie Ant+ Sensorverluste, die nur durch einen Reboot behoben werden können, nicht gefixt werden können -> keine eigene Kompetenz in dem Bereich vorhanden.
BLE Sensoren können nicht unterstützt werden weil dann vielleicht der zugekaufte ANT Treiber Probleme macht (Ant+ und BLE arbeiten beide im ISM Band und wohl über den gleichen Funkchip).

Ich denke das Problem für Sigma ist der fehlende Umsatz bei dem Gerät der keine größeren Investitionen mehr rechtfertigt.


----------



## Speichenputzer (30. November 2020)

MPrando schrieb:


> Ich bin seit 2011 treuer Sigmafan. Die Auswertungssoftware steht einfach außer Konkurrenz. Ich beobachte dieses Forum nun seit fast über 5 Monaten und möchte doch anmerken, dass das Niveau der Fragen zumRox12 und dessen Probleme konstant sinkt. 90% der Probleme lassen sich mit den Faqs, den Updates oder dem Switchen zwischen den Sportprofile oder mit dem Vermeiden des dauerndem ein- und ausschalten des Gerätes lösen. Auch ein Anbringen der Haltebänder würde Unnütze Kommentare beseitigen... Mein Input...... vielleicht wäre es an der Zeit konstruktive Inputs zu einer produktiven Diskussion über mögliche Verbesserungen von zukünftigen Modellen der Sigma-Radcomputerreihe anzubringen. Nach fast 2 Jahren erscheint der Rox 12 doch langsam ein alter Hase und könnte doch trotz allem immer noch eine Vorreiterrolle für echte Konkurrenz zu anderen Konkurrenten der Gps Radnavigationscomputer wie dem 1030 von Garmin sein. Allein die Aufnahmekapazität des Rox12 von über 1000 Stunden und die vereinfachte Kartenupdatesfunktion zeigt erste Anzeichen von potenziellen Vorreiterrollen für Sigma auf führendem Niveau für Rad Gps-Computer auf...


Auch hier mein Input:
Ich war auch treuer Sigma Fan (ROX 9,10,11) , habe aber nach gut 2 Jahren mit dem Rox12 die Reißleine gezogen, da viele Probleme nicht oder nur unvollständig gelöst wurden.  Auf viele Anregungen wurde nicht eingegangen bzw. schlichweg ignoriert. ( Bitte die 128 Seiten Forum durchlesen!!)
Wie du schon sagtst ist der Rox ein "alter" Hase mit der Betonung auf Alt!
Die Vorreiterrolle hat Sigma, wenn es die überhaupt gab, schon lange verloren. Allein die fehlende Bluetooth Konnektivität ist für mich komplett "aus der Zeit gefallen" und sicher kein Zeichen für irgendeine "Vorreiterolle".
Meinen Vorrednern kann ich hier nur in allem zustimmen.
Die miserable Akkuperformance und Lebensdauer wird auch durch das x-te Update nicht behoben. Wenn ich nur an die seltsame Akkukalibrierung denke....
Die Entwicklung auf dem Navi Markt hat Sigma schon lange überholt.
Meinem Gefühl nach wurde die Entwicklung damals unter einem starken Kostendruck und Zeitdruck betrieben. Die Eurobike stand vor der Tür.....


----------



## bikedoc66 (2. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
hier mal mein "Senf" zum Rox 12:
Vor zwei Jahren gekauft, mich mit allem möglichem rumgeärgert:
Abstürze ohne Ende folgend alle Sportprofile doppelt und jedes mal alle Benutzerdaten neu eingegeben
Sensor - Probleme
Akkulaufzeit ( 1x nur 3Std.)

Im August hatte ich mit den Sensorproblemen die Nase voll und habe den Sigma - Service kontaktiert.
Bekam sehr schnell eine Rückmeldung, nach einem Telefongespräch mit "Herrn Glas" wurde mir
versichert mit dem neusten Update sollten die Sensorprobleme erledigt sein, des weiteren wurde mir
versichert mit einem Akku - Reset im Werk sollte eine längere Akku - Laufzeit möglich sein.
Als Gudie gab es ein farbiges Gehäuse und ein Sigma Ladekabel.
Das Gerät kam zurück beim Neustart musten die Daten neu eingeben werden
Habe das wlan,Komoot usw. eingerichtet, der Rox fing an zu sycronisieren und da hatte ich mal 12 neue
Touren in allen Portalen wo ich angemeldet bin. Super, hätte "ich" ja auch vorher mal checken können.
Alle Sportprofile waren wieder doppelt da, ok alles wieder ins Lot gebracht und den Rox getestet.
Habe seit dem keine Sensorprobleme mehr.
Leider haben sich die Akku - Probleme nicht gelöst, eine Nachfrage bei "Herrn Glas" wurde nicht mehr beantwortet.
Schade, eigentlich bin ich immer bereit ein Produkt von einem deutschen Hersteller zu kaufen aber sicher nicht mehr bei Sigma, es sei den die bringen Überhammer als Nachfolger raus(man soll doch optimitisch sein) der stabil läuft und der Endkunde ist nicht die Testperson!
Das mit dem Rox hat sich wahrscheinlich bald erledigt der hat nach der letzten Tour ne Spiderapp
(die Landung nach dem Tief - Flug war nicht so weich).


----------



## repli (3. Dezember 2020)

bikedoc66 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hier mal mein "Senf" zum Rox 12:
> Vor zwei Jahren gekauft, mich mit allem möglichem rumgeärgert:
> Abstürze ohne Ende folgend alle Sportprofile doppelt und jedes mal alle Benutzerdaten neu eingegeben
> ...


noooo, nicht einfach zerstören, das Teil! :-(


----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. Dezember 2020)

@bikedoc66 

Leg mal den Hammer zur Seite,  beruhige Dich, greife nach einer gut ausgeruhten Nacht zum Telefonhörer und rufe bei SIGMA an.

Wie groß sind denn aktuell Deine Probleme mit der Akkulaufzeit? Bei Kälte bringt kein Akku seine volle Leistung,  da lassen die Chemie und Physik nicht mit sich reden. 

3h sind zu wenig,  das ist verständlich. Auch in diesem Fall ist es möglich, mit SIGMA Kontakt aufzunehmen. 

Hast ja schon selbst herausgefunden, dass ein sich ständig ärgern nicht hilft.

Der ROX ärgert sich auch nicht über deine Fehlfunktion beim Fahren, obwohl er Schrammen davongetragen hat


----------



## bikedoc66 (4. Dezember 2020)

Gianty schrieb:


> @bikedoc66
> 
> Leg mal den Hammer zur Seite,  beruhige Dich, greife nach einer gut ausgeruhten Nacht zum Telefonhörer und rufe bei SIGMA an.
> 
> ...


Ne, wird nicht passieren, das mit dem Hammer.
Habe das Display mit Folie und an den Rändern mit Kleber fixiert, schauen wir mal wie lange er noch
funktioniert.
Das mit mit den 3h war einmalig. Die max Laufzeit liegt bei 6,5h.
Warum bei Sigma anrufen? War doch meine Dollheit!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. Dezember 2020)

Anrufen wegen dem Akkuthema natürlich...

Dann kann geklärt werden ob die 6,5h bei den aktuellen Temperaturen normal sind 
( Beleuchtung ständig an? )


----------



## marioline (4. Dezember 2020)

Mein Akku 100%...nach 3Std bei  +2grad
71%....mit HF sensor... Display Beleuchtung aus... Nur beim berühren des displays 30Sekunden an.
Denke das ist "normal"


----------



## Hupo (7. Dezember 2020)

Hupo schrieb:


> Mir ist gestern bei einer Fahrt mit dem Rennrad bei ca. 50 km/h der Rox 12 samt Butler vom Lenker geflogen. Das Display ist dabei zersprungen. Sonst scheint aber noch alles zu funktionieren. Bei genauer Untersuchung habe ich festgestellt, dass am Butler die eingepresste Schraubenmutter ausgerissen ist. Der umgebende Kunststoff weist an der schwächsten Stelle einen Haarriss auf. - Ist Vergleichbares schon jemanden passiert?


Ich bin von Sigma begeistert: habe heute daran gedacht, wann und ob sich der Support wohl melden würde.  - Vor einer Stunde hat der Paketdienst an der Türe geklingelt. Ein Paket von Sigma mit einem neuen ROX 12.0, diesmal in weiß. Dazu ein neuer Butler und das graue Cover des verunglückten ROX.
Besser geht's nicht. - DANKE Sigma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShawnHast (7. Dezember 2020)

Ist Garmin Varia Support auf der Agenda?


----------



## Korbinator (7. Dezember 2020)

Die Kommunikation zwischen den Garmin Geräten wird sicher nicht über ein offenes Protokoll laufen, und Garmin wird auch Patente auf die Verknüpfung seiner Geräte untereinander haben. Das Öffnen für die Konkurrenz wird Garmin unterbinden wollen.


----------



## ShawnHast (7. Dezember 2020)

Das Varia kommuniziert doch über den ANT+ Standard. Abseits von Sigma bieten mittlerweile alle Hersteller von "Premium"-Radcomputern Unterstützung an: Wahoo, Stages, Garmin, Hammerhead


----------



## SIGMA-Support (10. Dezember 2020)

Hupo schrieb:


> Ich bin von Sigma begeistert: habe heute daran gedacht, wann und ob sich der Support wohl melden würde.  - Vor einer Stunde hat der Paketdienst an der Türe geklingelt. Ein Paket von Sigma mit einem neuen ROX 12.0, diesmal in weiß. Dazu ein neuer Butler und das graue Cover des verunglückten ROX.
> Besser geht's nicht. - DANKE Sigma


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (10. Dezember 2020)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17060367"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


>


War bei mir letztes Jahr genau das gleiche, Nase abgebrochen und nach ein paar Tagen nen nagelneuen bekommen. 

Trotz der vielen Kinderkrankheiten, die durch die Updates größtenteils behoben wurden, bin ich mittlerweile recht glücklich mit dem Rox 12.

Leider ist es in Deutschland üblich, dass nur genörgelt wird, deshalb muß auch mal gesagt werden, wenn etwas gut läuft. 
Ein großes Lob an den Sigma Support! 
Ich denke nicht, dass der Austausch von nem anderen Hersteller so problemlos von statten gegangen wäre. 

Weiter so!


----------



## Greatdisaster (10. Dezember 2020)

Ich muss auch ein großes Lob an den Sigma Support aussprechen bei all der Kritik die auch selber an dem eigentlichen Produkt habe und der nicht vorhandenen Hoffnung das bestehende Softwareprobleme behoben werden !
Bei einem Hardware Problem (leicht defekter barometrischer Höhenmesser) wurde mir mehr als vorbildlich geholfen.

Wenn wir nicht Corona hätten dann würde ich, falls möglich,  20€ nur für den Support Spenden für die nächste Weihnachtsfeier.

BTW: Die Anmeldung bei Dropbox scheint mir auf dem Rox12 nicht mehr zu funktionieren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIGMA-Support (11. Dezember 2020)

oenkeldoenkel schrieb:


> War bei mir letztes Jahr genau das gleiche, Nase abgebrochen und nach ein paar Tagen nen nagelneuen bekommen.
> 
> Trotz der vielen Kinderkrankheiten, die durch die Updates größtenteils behoben wurden, bin ich mittlerweile recht glücklich mit dem Rox 12.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank - Schön zu hören, dass Du zufrieden bist! 
Für zukünftige Fragen oder Unklarheiten kannst Du uns im Service bzw. mich hier im Forum jederzeit kontaktieren!

Schöne Weihnachten und einen guten, gesunden Rutsch ins 2021!

Grüße,
Dennis von SIGMA


----------



## SIGMA-Support (11. Dezember 2020)

Greatdisaster schrieb:


> Ich muss auch ein großes Lob an den Sigma Support aussprechen bei all der Kritik die auch selber an dem eigentlichen Produkt habe und der nicht vorhandenen Hoffnung das bestehende Softwareprobleme behoben werden !
> Bei einem Hardware Problem (leicht defekter barometrischer Höhenmesser) wurde mir mehr als vorbildlich geholfen.
> 
> Wenn wir nicht Corona hätten dann würde ich, falls möglich,  20€ nur für den Support Spenden für die nächste Weihnachtsfeier.
> ...



Auch Dir vielen lieben Dank für die netten Worte  
Bzgl. Deiner Dropbox Probleme: Hier würde ich Dir gerne helfen - Bitte kontaktiere mich über eine PN oder schreibe mir eine Mail an: [email protected]

Vielen Dank, bis bald

Dennis von SIGMA


----------



## Wolfgang60 (17. Dezember 2020)

Hausmeista schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich habe seid einer gute Woche den Rox 12 nachdem ich viele Jahre ein begeisteter Rox 10 besitzer war.
> Neben den häufigen sync problemen (mal sehen ob das update das ich soeben installiert habe etwas daran ändert), stört mich die fehlenden
> ...


So geht es mir auch. Da fehlt mir was. Jetzt kann ich mir einen Taschenrechner nehmen und meine km die ich mit den Rox 12 gemacht habe auf die gesamten Km die ich mit den anderen Geräten gemacht habe draufrechnen.
Ich brauche nicht die ganzen Touren Daten auf mein Rox 12 , nur die Gesamt km und auch die , die ich mit meinen anderen Geräten gemacht habe würde ich gern übertragen (manuelle Eintragung)
Und das die Daten nach jeder Tour auf der Sigma Dataseite aktualliesiert werden können.
Das erzähl mal einen. "Ich habe ein Gerät von knapp 300 euro gekauft und muss den Taschenrechner nehmen. "
Warum gibt das die Software nicht mehr her? Die Aussage , keinen besonderen Mehrwert finde ich völlig daneben. So wie ich das sehe , sind das doch einige denen die Funktion fehlt. Es geht doch nur um die Gesamt Km und Fahrzeit . zb für den Service oder für die persönliche Statistik..
Dafür baut man ein Pausen und Trinkfunktion in die Software ein. Auch unsinnig in meinen Augen.

Im übrigen, so steht das in der Beschreibung von Datacenter:
9.1 Gerätegesamtwerte aktualisieren und ansehen​Die Gerätegesamtwerte sind die akkumulierten Daten für ein SIGMA-Gerät. Sie können die Gerätegesamtwerte von Ihrem SIGMA-Gerät in das DATA CENTER importieren.
Sobald Sie das SIGMA-Gerät mit dem Computer verbunden haben, können Sie die Gerätegesamtwerte für ein Gerät aktualisieren. Gerätegesamtwerte sind nur die Werte, die tatsächlich auf dem Gerät gespeichert sind. Manuelle Eingaben im DATA CENTER werden nur berücksichtigt, wenn sie wieder auf das Gerät übertragen werden.

Wählen Sie *Meine Geräte*. Alle SIGMA-Geräte werden angezeigt.
Wählen Sie ein SIGMA-Gerät und dann *Gerätegesamtwerte*. Die Gerätegesamtwerte für das SIGMA-Gerät werden angezeigt.
Wählen Sie Menü und dann *Vom Gerät importieren*. Die Gerätegesamtwerte werden aktualisiert.
*Hinweis*: Wenn Sie von Ihrem Datenbestand im DATA CENTER eine Auswertung möchten, nutzen Sie die Statistik.
 
 9.2 Gerätegesamtwerte auf Gerät übertragen
Sie können die Gerätegesamtwerte vom DATA CENTER auf das SIGMA-Gerät übertragen. Sie benötigen diese Funktion für folgende Fälle:

Sie haben ein neues SIGMA-Gerät und wollen die Gerätegesamtwerte des Alten weiterführen.
Das Gerät war ohne Batterie und hat seine Gerätegesamtwerte verloren.


----------



## ShawnHast (18. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe mir zur Anzeige des Gesamtkilometerstands einen einfachen Sigma-Tacho gekauft. Dieser zählt die Kilometer, sobald das Fahrrad bewegt wird, was prima ist, um Wartungsintervalle einzuhalten.


----------



## Wolfgang60 (18. Dezember 2020)

Klar ist auch ne Idee, aber nicht Sinn und Zweck. Es geht mir nicht nur um die Wartungsintervalle. Einfach nur um meine Statistik.
Dann kann ich ja auch zu Haus einfach manuel die Gesamt KM von meinen Vorherigen Gerät (Rox10) mit Taschenrechner ändern. Die Gesamtfahrzeit muss ich dann auch noch dazu rechnen. Alles mit Rechner.
Zwei Geräte möchte ich nicht mitnehmen. Und laut Beschreibung von Data Center sollte das gehen.
Das war dann auch der Grund für meine Kaufentscheidung. Jetzt habe ich ein Rox 12 der knapp 300 euro kostet der nicht in der Lage ist diese Km auf den Datacenter zu kopieren.
Für mich nicht in Ordnung. Völlig unwichtig ist für mich die Workout Funktion.
Der Rox 12 ist ohne Frage ein tolles Gerät. Nur so bin ich trotzdem nicht zufrieden.
Schade......überlege ob ich ihn wieder verkaufe und mein Rox 10 weiter benutze der mich auch überall hingeführt hat. Innovativ ist das so nicht für mich.


----------



## ShawnHast (18. Dezember 2020)

Im DataCenter wird unter Statistik die Kilometer-Zahl pro Jahr angezeigt, falls das hilft.

Ansonsten ist für automatische Auswertungen velohero.com eine gute Alternative.


----------



## MK83 (18. Dezember 2020)

Es gibt übrigens ein neues Update für den Rox 12:
Sigma_Homepage

Das sind die Änderungen lt. Änderungsliste:

Systemstabilität wurde verbessert.
Fehlerhafte Startzeit eines Trainings wurde behoben.
Optimierung „Draw My Route“ - Startpunkt wird automatisch auf eine Straße / Weg gesetzt.
Fehler bei der Einstellung der Trainingsansicht wurde behoben.


----------



## Wolfgang60 (19. Dezember 2020)

ShawnHast schrieb:


> Im DataCenter wird unter Statistik die Kilometer-Zahl pro Jahr angezeigt, falls das hilft.
> 
> Ansonsten ist für automatische Auswertungen velohero.com eine gute Alternative.


Ja, das weiss ich . Auch die einzelnen Monate und Wochen. Das funktioniert auch mit den Rox 12.
Aber noch einmal. Die Gesamtwerte von den Rox 12 werden nicht angezeigt , geschweige denn das man die Km von den alten Gerät drauf übertragen kann. Das heisst für mich Rechner rausholen.
Entweder nach jeder Tour , oder sammeln wenn man ein paar touren zusammen hat.
Die gemachten Touren dann zusammenrechnen und auf den Gesamtwert übertragen.
Dann noch die Zeit ausrechnen. Das andere kann ich mir dann schenken.
Gesamt Km Bergauf , Bergab usw. Da habe ich dann ebend keine Statistik mehr.
Nur zum Navigieren , hätte ich auch mein Rox 10 weiter benutzen können.
Nee Sigma Team....das ärgert mich schon.
Vielleicht beim nächsten Update die Funktion wieder einbauen...dann ist alles perfekt.
So hab ich nur ein Navi . Jetzt ebend mit Karte. Schön... aber nicht mehr.
Und dafür habe ich 290 euro ausgegeben.


----------



## bikeraff (19. Dezember 2020)

Hallo

Du kannst doch beim ROX12 unter Speicher/Gesamt deine "alten" Werte händisch eingeben dann zählt der ROX doch weiter.
Oder im DC unter Statistik/Wertevergleich kannst du doch nach allen möglichen Filtern. Ich hab mehrere Räder. Da lass ich mir "meine" Kilometer/Höhenmeter als Person/Fahrer anzeigen oder eben gefiltert nur die Km/Hm vom MTB RR oder Cyclocross.
Evtl hilft das weiter


----------



## Wolfgang60 (19. Dezember 2020)

Vielen Dank. Das hilft weiter. Zwar nicht im Datacenter aber zumindest am Rox 12. Das ich da nicht selbst drauf gekommen bin. Habe ich gleich eingetragen. 
Zwar rundet Rox die Stellen hinter den Komma auf, aber besser als nichts.
Trotzdem könnte sich Sigma ja bemühen und ihre Software verbessern in dieser Hinsicht. 
Am Data Center muss ich ja weiter manuell eintragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chd6 (21. Dezember 2020)

Hatte vor ca. 2 Jahre den Rox12 und bin nach den üblichen Problemen dann auf de Garmin 1030 umgestiegen.
Rox habe ich als Backup behalten und als der Garmin wegen Blaurand getauscht werden musste, wieder paar Mal mit dem R12er nach Updates gefahren.

War erfreut. Keine Abstürze, der elektr. Kompass funktioniert, 5 Std. Tour hat er ausgehalten, Routenführung finde ich besser.

Natürlich ist er nicht so vielfältig  einstellbar wie der 1030,  Funktionen wie z.B. einstellbare Segmentfelder fehlen.

Aber man kommt zum mittlerweile guten Preis sicher ans Ziel


----------



## Korbinator (21. Dezember 2020)

chd6 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist er nicht so vielfältig  einstellbar wie der 1030,  Funktionen wie z.B. einstellbare Segmentfelder fehlen.


Das geht sogar ziemlich leicht in den Einstellungen der Sportprofile, unter dem Punkt „Trainingsansicht“.


----------



## chd6 (21. Dezember 2020)

Korbinator schrieb:


> Das geht sogar ziemlich leicht in den Einstellungen der Sportprofile, unter dem Punkt „Trainingsansicht“.


Kann schon sein.
Geht mir nicht um Detail, sondern um sGanze


----------



## Landbewohner (27. Dezember 2020)

Hallo, hat von euch schon jemand das neue Update gemacht ?
Meiner schreibt immer Update fehlgeschlagen.

Es ist aber bei mir am Pc die Sigma Website schon seit Tagen nicht erreichbar .  
Könnte das jemand probieren ?
Danke


----------



## marioline (27. Dezember 2020)

Servus
Ja das update habe ich gemacht vor ca 5 Tagen glaube ich. Hat alles funktioniert.


----------



## marioline (27. Dezember 2020)

Auf die Sigma Seite kann ich auch... Habs gerade gemacht.. auch unter service.. Firmare


----------



## Greatdisaster (27. Dezember 2020)

Update hat bei mir funktioniert und auch die Sigma Webseite ist erreichbar.
Hört sich so an als wenn etwas die Verbindung bei dir zu Sigma blockiert, vielleicht der Router ?



> Liste der Änderungen – Version 1.20.480 (45629)
> 
> Die Änderungen im Detail:
> Systemstabilität wurde verbessert.
> ...


----------



## Landbewohner (27. Dezember 2020)

ok dank euch, muss schaun aber die firmenwebseite öffnet bei mir einfach nicht. 
Ev. wirklich der Router aber sonnst öffnen alle anderen Seiten


----------



## Landbewohner (27. Dezember 2020)

So mit dem Handy Hotspot gemacht und sofort funktioniert Danke euch.

Was aber eigenartig ist ich komm weder mit dem Pc noch mit dem tab auf die Sigma Seite.
Aber:  Die Synchronisation mit dem Rox und der Sigma Cloud funktioniert einwandfrei .
Eigenartig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marioline (27. Dezember 2020)

Ja komisch.. hab da auch keine Erklärung 🙄


----------



## a-x-e-l (28. Dezember 2020)

Landbewohner schrieb:


> So mit dem Handy Hotspot gemacht und sofort funktioniert Danke euch.
> 
> Was aber eigenartig ist ich komm weder mit dem Pc noch mit dem tab auf die Sigma Seite.
> Aber:  Die Synchronisation mit dem Rox und der Sigma Cloud funktioniert einwandfrei .
> Eigenartig



Das Update lief langsam aber problemlos durch und die Seite war erreichbar.
Mir als Dummy fällt noch Browser Cache leeren ein und evtl. mit einem anderen Browser testen.
Erklärt aber nicht den Downloadfehler direkt am ROX.


----------



## ShawnHast (6. Januar 2021)

Wird es einen Nachfolger zum Rox 12 geben?


----------



## marioline (6. Januar 2021)

Wer soll das wissen 🙄


----------



## HaiRaider66 (6. Januar 2021)

ShawnHast schrieb:


> Wird es einen Nachfolger zum Rox 12 geben?


Ich finde diese Obsolenz immer sehr kritisch, man sollte Produkte einfach mal fertig entwickeln, bevor man die nächsten Baustellen aufmacht. Natürlich darf sich auch die Hardware etwas weiter entwickeln, aber das Geräte nach 5 Jahren überholt sind, sollte aus Gründen der Nachhaltigkeit nicht sein. Ich würde meinen ROX 12 noch gerne 4-5 Jahre nutzen.


----------



## BikeMaxl79 (6. Januar 2021)

Hey Leute

Mir ist heute mein Rox12 runtergefallen! Display gesprungen und die SD Speicherkarten werden nicht mehr erkannt! Ansonsten funkt er noch!
Jetzt meine Fragen!
1. Lohnt sich eine Reparatur? Kaufdatum 10.07.2018
2. Noch mal den selben kaufen, war eigentlich recht zufrieden damit
3. Ein anderes Modell? Wenn ja welches???? Hab es für Biken und Wandern genutzt

Danke für eure Hilfe und Vorschläge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaiRaider66 (7. Januar 2021)

@BikeMaxl79, stelle die Frage doch an den @SIGMA-Support , da solltest Du eine entsprechende Auskunft bekommen und dann kannst Du entscheiden.


----------



## Greatdisaster (9. Januar 2021)

Jetzt habe ich zufällig herausgefunden, warum der ROX12 so lange braucht um eine Wlan Verbindung herzustellen.

Sigma hat MAC Adressen randomization aktiviert und die letzten 3 Octets der MAC Adresse wechseln ständig. Nach jedem aufwecken meldet er sich mit einer neuen Mac Adresse an und nun kommt ein dummer Fehler: Er will mit seiner neuen Mac Adresse die alte IP haben aber da weigert sich natürlich der DHCP Server weil die IP noch der alten MAC Adresse zugeordnet ist.
Das ergibt nun eine vollkommen unnötige 5s Verzögerung weil der Rox nach dem ablehnen erst ein DHCPDISCOVER durchführt um eine ganz neue IP Adresse zu bekommen.



> Sat Jan  9 17:12:29 2021 daemon.notice hostapd: wlan1: AP-STA-CONNECTED 00:08:22:c6:b0:01
> .....
> Sat Jan  9 17:12:29 2021 daemon.info dnsmasq-dhcp[2580]: DHCPREQUEST(br-lan) 192.168.0.138 00:08:22:c6:b0:01
> Sat Jan  9 17:12:29 2021 daemon.info dnsmasq-dhcp[2580]: DHCPNAK(br-lan) 192.168.0.138 00:08:22:c6:b0:01 address in use
> ...



Wenn man schon so ein unnötiges Privacy Feature einbaut dann wenigstens richtig: Nur bei einem anderen AP sollte die MAC Adresse neu ausgewürfelt werden denn sonst kann ein knapper DHCP Pool alleine durch den ROX12 belegt werden.
Das ist der zweite dämliche Netzwerkfehler im Rox12. Der erste ist das er den Google DNS 8.8.8.8 benutzt um festzustellen ob er Online ist. Blöd wenn man die IP im Netzwerk geklockt hat....


----------



## ShawnHast (9. Januar 2021)

Das Verhalten wurde bereits mehrfach moniert, aber noch nicht so ausführlich erklärt, danke dafür. In meinem Router gibt es tausende von Rox 12 - Einträgen. Laut Sigma ist das ein Sicherheitsfeature und erwünscht ;-) Bei meinem Android-Smartphone habe ich das Verhalten aber nie beobachtet.


----------



## Rolli2609 (10. Januar 2021)

"WLAN-Zugang auf die bekannten WLAN-Geräte beschränken" habe ich auch aktiviert.

dabei heisst es immer, das diese Einstellung wegen der wechselnden MAC Adressen die erneute Verbindung verhindern soll. 

komisch, mein Rox 12 ist nach 3 sek im Wlan drin


----------



## Greatdisaster (10. Januar 2021)

Das ist aber absolut kein Sicherheitsfeature sondern nur ein Feature, was die Privatsphäre geringfügig erhöht. Wenn das Feature wenigstens Normgerecht umgesetzt worden wäre dann gäbe es daran auch wenig auszusetzen auch wenn es für einen Radcomputer wenig Sinnvoll ist.

Es gibt Regeln und Beschreibungen für die technischen Protokolle im Internet, so genannte RFC (hier RFC2131 ) und laut denen müsste der Rox ein DHCPRelease senden bevor er die Verbindung schließt um sich dann beim nächsten mal mit einer neuen MAC Adresse zu melden.
Man könnte es auch so wie Apple machen und nur für verschiedene Wifi Netzwerke die MAC Adresse ändern aber innerhalb des selben Netzwerkes die Adresse beibehalten.


----------



## Greatdisaster (10. Januar 2021)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> "WLAN-Zugang auf die bekannten WLAN-Geräte beschränken" habe ich auch aktiviert.
> 
> dabei heisst es immer, das diese Einstellung wegen der wechselnden MAC Adressen die erneute Verbindung verhindern soll.
> 
> komisch, mein Rox 12 ist nach 3 sek im Wlan drin


Entweder arbeitet das Feature auf deinem Router nicht per MAC Adresse sondern mit etwas anderem oder es ignoriert einfach den Wechsel von den letzten 3 Octets der MAC Adresse.

Mein Rox ist auch schnell im Wlan drin, aber nur wenn es keinen vorhanden DHCP Lease gibt. Die Lease-time ist bei mir auf 12h und solange gibt es dann die Verzögerung. Ansonsten gibt es teilweise eine 5s Verzögerung die vom ROX ausgeht nachdem er ein DHCPNAK vom DHCP Server bekommt.


----------



## Rolli2609 (11. Januar 2021)

ob das die Sicherheit/ Privatsphäre grossartig erhöht oder nicht....
es verschlechtert sie nicht und bringt keinerlei Nachteile, also wirds aktiviert.
nur jetzt mal von der Sache/ Theorie her: würde jemand mein Kennwort erraten, käme er erstmal dennoch nicht rein.

ich habs jetzt interessehalber öfters mal probiert: Wlan am Router aus/ ein; am Rox aus/ ein.
die MAC Adresse ändert sich_ nie_ beim Rox (in der Geräteliste des Routers)

in der Kurzbeschreibung der besagten Einstellung steht was von ".... MAC Adress Filter..... also muss ja die Adresse beibehalten werden.

klar, kann nat. sein, das andere Router das anders machen.
in meinem Fall ist es eine AVM FritzBox 7362 SL


----------



## Greatdisaster (11. Januar 2021)

> es verschlechtert sie nicht und bringt keinerlei Nachteile, also wirds aktiviert.


Es bringt deutliche Nachteile (der DHCP Adress Pool wird verbraucht) wenn man es falsch umsetzt wie Sigma. Selbst Apple erzeugt aus diesem Grund nur noch pro unterschiedliches Funknetz eine neue MAC Adresse.

Den Satz mit dem Kennwort verstehe ich nicht denn das macht so wenig Sinn für mich denn erstens hat der Rox12 kein Service laufen wo man sich mit einem Kennwort anmelden könnte und außerdem findet man jedes Gerät trotzdem sehr schnell wenn man das ganze Subnetz scannt.

Keine Ahnung was die Fritz Box da macht aber das eigentliche Verhalten des ROX ist unabhängig vom Router.


----------



## Rolli2609 (11. Januar 2021)

Greatdisaster schrieb:


> Es bringt deutliche Nachteile


ich hab noch keine bemerkt


Greatdisaster schrieb:


> en Satz mit dem Kennwort verstehe ich nicht


bezog sich auf die FritzBox Sicherheit. wenn jemand mein FB Kennwort kennt, kommt er dennoch nicht in mein Wlan, weil der Wlan Zugang eben auf bekannte Geräte beschränkt ist. es ist ein Sicherheits Feature oder zumindest eine zusätzliche Hürde


----------



## ShawnHast (11. Januar 2021)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> ich hab noch keine bemerkt
> 
> bezog sich auf die FritzBox Sicherheit. wenn jemand mein FB Kennwort kennt, kommt er dennoch nicht in mein Wlan, weil der Wlan Zugang eben auf bekannte Geräte beschränkt ist. es ist ein Sicherheits Feature oder zumindest eine zusätzliche Hürde



Kannst Du das bitte näher ausführen? Wie kann der Rox 12 bei einer Fritzbox als bekanntes Gerät hinzugefügt werden, wenn sich die MAC-Adresse ständig ändert? Ich möchte gerne die vielen Einträge vermeiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greatdisaster (11. Januar 2021)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> ich hab noch keine bemerkt


Die STVO des Internets für technische Protokolle sind die RFCs .
Auch wenn man sich nicht an die STVO hält hat das nicht immer negative Konsequenzen, wie in deinem Fall aber trotzdem kommt es dann zu Unfällen und der schuldige ist der, der sich nicht an die Regeln gehalten hat.



Rolli2609 schrieb:


> bezog sich auf die FritzBox Sicherheit. wenn jemand mein FB Kennwort kennt, kommt er dennoch nicht in mein Wlan, weil der Wlan Zugang eben auf bekannte Geräte beschränkt ist. es ist ein Sicherheits Feature oder zumindest eine zusätzliche Hürde


Wenn er das Passwort deines Wlan kennt dann kann er den komplette Datenverkehr mitschneiden.
Dann einfach abwarten bis ein Teilnehmer des Wlans nicht mehr im Netz ist (Handy nicht mehr im Haus) und schon kann der Angreifer diese Mac Adresse von dem Teilnehmer nutzen denn das geht recht einfach. Deswegen ist diese Sperre meistens recht witzlos.

Aber das wird jetzt schon zu sehr offtopic


----------



## Rolli2609 (11. Januar 2021)

Greatdisaster schrieb:


> Wenn er das Passwort deines Wlan kennt dann kann er den komplette Datenverkehr mitschneiden.
> Dann einfach abwarten bis ein Teilnehmer des Wlans nicht mehr im Netz ist (Handy nicht mehr im Haus) und schon kann der Angreifer diese Mac Adresse von dem Teilnehmer nutzen denn das geht recht einfach. Deswegen ist diese Sperre meistens recht witzlos.


Hab nur gesagt, das es ne zus. Hürde ist. ich hab nicht gesagt, das diese Einstellung der Tower von London ist! aber es ist sicherer als "alle neuen Geräte zulassen". zu dieser logischen Erkenntnis gelangt man allein durch das Lesen dieser beiden Sätze.
meine Geräte funkt. in meinem Wlan, warum sollte ich dann diese Einstellung ändern?



Greatdisaster schrieb:


> zu sehr offtopic


war wohl ein Fehler, diese Einstellung an zu sprechen  ;-) versteh aber auch nicht ganz, warum Du da so drauf rum reitest?!
habe das lediglich erwähnt, weil man ab und an darüber hört und  liest, das Rox 12 User diese Einstellung deaktiviert haben wegen Verbindungsproblemen mit der FB.
 es kann auch MIT dieser Einstellung gehen war meine Botschaft




ShawnHast schrieb:


> Kannst Du das bitte näher ausführen? Wie kann der Rox 12 bei einer Fritzbox als bekanntes Gerät hinzugefügt werden, wenn sich die MAC-Adresse ständig ändert? Ich möchte gerne die vielen Einträge vermeiden.


warum sich _Deine_ Rox MAC Adresse ständig ändert, weiß ich nicht. sollte nicht sein.
das ist eine Hardware Adresse und Deine Hardware (Rox) ist ja immer gleich, is eh klar. so wie ein Fingerabdruck. Deine Box erkennt ansch. bei jeder neuen Verbindung einen anderen Rox..?

Verwendest Du einen Repeater? 

ansonsten könntest Du auch noch versuchen AVM zu kontaktieren...


----------



## Greatdisaster (12. Januar 2021)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> warum sich _Deine_ Rox MAC Adresse ständig ändert, weiß ich nicht. sollte nicht sein.
> das ist eine Hardware Adresse und Deine Hardware (Rox) ist ja immer gleich, is eh klar. so wie ein Fingerabdruck. Deine Box erkennt ansch. bei jeder neuen Verbindung einen anderen Rox..?


Die Mac Adresse vom ROX12 wird bei jedem Anmelden vom ROX12 selber geändert und das macht er im Zusammenhang mit DHCP fehlerhaft und entgegen der RFC Regeln.
Darum geht es doch die ganze Zeit....

Das ganze kann ich sehr gut an meinem Router mit Openwrt nachvollziehen aber auch wenn ich mein Android11 Handy als Hotspot für den Rox12 verwende.
Damit der Rox12 sich eine neue MAC sucht reicht es aus, wenn man diesen kurz ausschaltet (nur Display aus), kurz wartet, wieder einschaltet und dann z.b. in das Komoot Menü geht damit er eine neue Wifi Verbindung aufbaut.

Das ganze nennt sich "mac randomization" und wird auch von vielen Betriebssystemen unterstützt nur machen diese es richtig im Gegensatz zum ROX12.

AVM hat damit nichts zu tun.


----------



## ShawnHast (12. Januar 2021)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> Hab nur gesagt, das es ne zus. Hürde ist. ich hab nicht gesagt, das diese Einstellung der Tower von London ist! aber es ist sicherer als "alle neuen Geräte zulassen". zu dieser logischen Erkenntnis gelangt man allein durch das Lesen dieser beiden Sätze.
> meine Geräte funkt. in meinem Wlan, warum sollte ich dann diese Einstellung ändern?
> 
> 
> ...



Werfe mal bitte in der Fritzbox einen Blick unter Heimnetz / Netzwerk. Das Laden der Anzeige dauert etwas, da der Rox die Liste überflutet. Ich glaube nicht, dass dies bei Dir anders aussieht. Ich verwende keinen Repeater bzw. die Mesh-Funktion.

Hier mal ein Auszug meiner Einträge; die Liste geht quasi unendlich weiter, da ich den Rox mindestens zweimal am Tag starte und seit 2 Jahren nutze.


----------



## Rolli2609 (12. Januar 2021)

hast Du das schon mal gelesen?





						Rox 12.0 und Wlan
					

Hallo Radfans!  Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Rox 12.0 und dem heimischen Wlan. Immer wenn ich meinen Rox 12.0 starte und Wlan Kontakt habe hängt sich mein Wlan auf. Erst nach Durchstarten des Modems + 5-10 min geht es wieder. Was auffällt ist das beim Ansehen der Liste welche Geräte im Wlan...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Greatdisaster (12. Januar 2021)

Hat aber nur bedingt etwas mit dem Problem zu tun auch wenn dort die Mac Randomization auch negativ aufgefallen ist.
Das Problem dort ist, das sich das "WLAN aufhängt" was natürlich ein Router Fehler war.

Ich denke aber, das bei Sigma keiner eine Ahnung hat, wie man das relativ sinnlose Feature für einen Radcomputer deaktivieren kann weil das unterliegende Android Grundkit zugekauft ist.
Ansonsten würde ich ein Ticket erstellen.


----------



## hw71 (12. Januar 2021)

ShawnHast schrieb:


> Werfe mal bitte in der Fritzbox einen Blick unter Heimnetz / Netzwerk. Das Laden der Anzeige dauert etwas, da der Rox die Liste überflutet. Ich glaube nicht, dass dies bei Dir anders aussieht. Ich verwende keinen Repeater bzw. die Mesh-Funktion.
> 
> Hier mal ein Auszug meiner Einträge; die Liste geht quasi unendlich weiter, da ich den Rox mindestens zweimal am Tag starte und seit 2 Jahren nutze.


Also ich habe mal, neugierig wie ich bin, bei meiner Fritbox nachgeschaut. Ich habe 2 Rox und auf der von dir genannten Seite auch genau zwei Einträge für die entsprechenden Roxe.


----------



## ShawnHast (12. Januar 2021)

12.01.21 22:04:38 Netzwerkgerät Name: ROX12, MAC: [entfernt]:12:54:FE hat sich mit der FRITZ!Box verbunden.
12.01.21 22:04:37 Neues WLAN-Gerät erstmalig angemeldet (2,4 GHz), 72 Mbit/s, PC-[entfernt], IP ---, MAC [entfernt]:12:54:FE.

Kannst Du bitte noch zum Vergleich Deinen Ereignislog posten? Die Fritzbox verwende ich mit der aktuellen Firmware (v7.21) in den Standardeinstellungen.


----------



## Rolli2609 (13. Januar 2021)

hier noch ein Bildchen von meiner Box.
wenns Dir was hilft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolli2609 (13. Januar 2021)

die Einstellungen (an denen ich nie was geändert habe)
incl der MAC, die sich niemals ändert


----------



## ShawnHast (14. Januar 2021)

Bis auf die letzte Einstellung (Zugang auf bekannte WLAN-Geräte beschränken) ist bei mir alles identisch.


----------



## Rolli2609 (14. Januar 2021)

welche Box hast Du denn? ich eine 7362 SL.


----------



## ShawnHast (14. Januar 2021)

Fritzbox 7430, bezweifle, dass es am Router liegt. Der Rox ist das einzige Gerät, mit dem ich dieses Problem habe. Ich werde demnächst auf ein Konkurrenzprodukt umsteigen, dann hat sich das Fiasko mit dem Rox endlich erledigt.


----------



## bikeraff (18. Januar 2021)

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Tour mit dem Rox12 aufgezeichnet beendet und gespeichert. Soweit sogut. Der Rox synct. Und jetzt ist es häufig so daß nach dem sync im DC oder Link dort nur die Werte in der Übersicht stehen. Keine Karte und kein Höhenprofil etc...
Ich wollte mal nachhören wie oft dieses Problem auftritt da ich an anderer Stelle auch schon davon gehört hab.
Ich habe Sigma letztes Jahr im Frühjahr UND im Herbst davon berichtet. Man wollte mir Bescheid geben wenn es eine Lösung gibt. Ich habe leider niiiie mehr etwas gehört!
Es nervt, da man auch die .slf vom ROX Speicher (die Datei ist in Ordnung) nicht  manuell ins DC importieren kann da das logischerweise die gleiche Aktivität ist!
Die Werte zu Strava und Komoot werden einwandfrei geteilt direkt vom ROX, nur der sync in die Sigmacloud schlägt oft fehl!
Wer hat das Problem auch noch und wie oft?
@SIGMA-Support: wird noch an dem Problem gearbeitet?

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Rolli2609 (18. Januar 2021)

Hallo Karsten,
wenn Du die Tour ins DC geladen hast, gehst Du auf Aktivitäten, markierst diese, dann auf "Menue", dann auf "als Track speichern". (jetzt kannst Du noch nen Namen vergeben)
Dann findest Du Deine Tour incl Kartenansicht in "Tracks" Registerkarte "Meine Tracks".

zu Deiner Frage mit der Höhe/ Ansicht: bei den "Aktivitäten" ist doch so ein roter Viererblock, klick mal da auf die Wellenlinie.... (nachdem Du die Tour markiert hast)

Zur Cloud kann ich nix sagen, da hab ich mich nicht registriert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeraff (18. Januar 2021)

Vielen Dank!

Aber das ist nicht das Problem. Die Aktivität wird falsch in die Cloud geladen!
Wenn ich die Aktivität vom DC als Datei exportiere und mit der Datei vergleiche die am ROX gespeichert ist sieht man daß in der DC Datei keinerlei Koordinaten sind!
Diese Aktivität kann man nicht als Track speichern und es wird auch kein Höhenprofil angezeig weil ja keine Werte da sind zum anzeigen.
Ich werte viel mit dem DC aus und kenne diese Funktionen.
Es ist ja nicht bei jeder Aktivität. Seit letztem Frühjahr von ca 80 Aktivitäten sind ca 10 so daß man sie nicht auswerten kann da keine Daten in die Cloud geladen wurden.

Gruß


----------



## Rolli2609 (18. Januar 2021)

bikeraff schrieb:


> Ich werte viel mit dem DC aus und kenne diese Funktionen.


hm, ja ok. dacht ich mir auch fast.
Sigma Cloud bin ich nicht reg. und hab deshalb auch keine Ahnung.

vielleicht kann jemand anderes was zu sagen....
der  Sigma Support liest ja hier auch mit.....


----------



## HaiRaider66 (18. Januar 2021)

@bikeraff das Problem kenne ich auch, es tritt bei mir aber nur auf, wenn ich die Datei im DC direkt nach dem Sync vom ROX12 öffne. Wobei das meist auch nur am iPad funktionierte, am Mac zeigte er sie gar nicht an. Meine derzeitige Lösung. Sync am ROX 12 automatisch, anschliessend Sync am iPhone mit Link, in Link die Aktivität mit Namen versehen ... und anschliessend wieder in die Cloud syncen. Bisher sind dann die Daten nach einem Sync mit dem DC vollständig.


----------



## bikeraff (18. Januar 2021)

Ok. Wir haben ja diesbezüglich schonmal geschrieben. Danke.
Bei mir synct der Rox automatisch dann synce ich am Android Handy die Link App und da wird es schon fehlerhaft angezeigt! Umbenennen zwecklos😡


----------



## HaiRaider66 (18. Januar 2021)

@bikeraff, dann lass das mit der Link App und sync mal mit einem Tag Versatz, das hat bei mir aber nicht zuverlässig funktioniert. Als letzte Möglichkeit besteht noch der direkte Import vom Rox.


----------



## bikeraff (18. Januar 2021)

Der direkte Import vom ROX ist halt umständlich! Und wenn erstmal der sync fehlerhaft war lässt sich die Datei vom ROX nicht mehr im DC importieren bzw ist wieder weg wenn man die fehlerhafte löscht. (Wenn zumindest das funktionieren würde wär mir geholfen.)
Das Problem lässt sich auch nicht reproduzieren. Es war schon an 2 aufeinanderfolgenden Aktivitäten und dann war auch mal wieder 2 Monate Ruh und es hat mehrmals nacheinander problemlos geklappt. (die syncprozedur meinerseits ist immer die gleiche: in die Garage fahrn, stop drücken, speichern, autosync)
Das mit dem Zeitversatz beim sync werde ich mal Testen...


----------



## Greatdisaster (18. Januar 2021)

Ich habe bisher keine derartigen Probleme mit dem Sync der Aktivitäten.
250 Aktivitäten in diesem Jahr wurden als Beispiel ohne Probleme gesynct.
Der Sync passiert bei mir erst deutlich nach dem beenden der Aktivität weil außer Reichweite vom Wlan und meistens muss ich den auch manuell anstoßen wenn ich in der Wohnung bin.

Ist die Aktivität bei dir in der Cloud defekt gespeichert oder hat dein DC am PC ein Problem ?
-> Zeigt Sigma Link auf dem Handy das gleiche Verhalten ?


----------



## bikeraff (19. Januar 2021)

Ich hab jetzt auch mal den Autosync ausgeschaltet. Mal sehn ob das die Lösung ist...
Die Datei ist in der Cloud defekt. Link u DC haben das gleiche Verhalten: keine Karte und keine Kurven wie z.B. Höhenprofil.
Die Datei vom ROX mit nem Dateimanager gezogen hat alle Informationen wie Koordinaten Höhe etc...
Wenn ich die fehlerhafte vom DC exportiere fehlen diese informationen. Die Datei ist deutlich kleiner als die vom ROX.


----------



## HaiRaider66 (19. Januar 2021)

Ich habe den Fall auch schon an den @SIGMA-Support gemailt, die sind aber auch nicht weitergekommen, auf jeden Fall gab es keine Reaktion mehr, auch auf Nachfrage. Nach meiner Ansicht bekommt der Rox, obwohl der Sync unvollständig/fehlerhaft ist, ein OK aus der Cloud. Teilweise werden die Daten übertragen, sind jedoch nicht richtig lesbar, das führt dazu, dass beim Export aus dem DC eine Datei ohne Zeitverlauf exportiert wird, nur die Gesamtdaten sind enthalten. Da hilft dann nur löschen des Datensatzes im DC und dann direkt vom Rox importieren. Allerdings kommt es dann zu folgendem Phänomen, der gelöschte Datensatz bleibt auch für die Cloud gelöscht und der direkt importierte wird nicht mehr in die Cloud geschrieben. Damit habe ich den Datensatz im DC auf dem PC, aber nicht mehr auf den Geräten die mit der Cloud syncen (bei mir iPhone/iPad).


----------



## bikeraff (19. Januar 2021)

Jawohl. Genau so ist es! Kann ich bei mir genauso beobachten. Das war auch meine Vermutung daß der ROX denkt der sync war ok obwohl der fehlerhaft war.
Wie geschrieben: wenn ich die Dateien vom ROX bzw DC von ein und derselben Aktivität mit einem Texteditor vergleiche ist die ROX-Datei ok mit GPS Koordinaten, Höhe etc... die DC-Datei besteht nur aus ein paar Zeilen mit den Gesamtwerten und ist nur wenige KB groß.

@Sigma Support: wenn zumindest das löschen und manuelle importieren so funktionieren würde daß überall dann die manuelle Aktivität erscheinen würde und die fehlerhafte dauerhaft gelöscht wäre also im DC und Link wäre das schonmal ne lösung mit der man leben könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolli2609 (20. Januar 2021)

verzeiht, mal ne dumme Frage nebenbei, die auch noch am Thema vorbei geht:
was habe ich denn von der Sigma Cloud eigentlich? (ausser das wieder "was von mir" auf nem Server liegt)


( habe/ nutze die Roxe 11+12, Sigma DataCenter, komoot und die SigmaLink App aufm Handy)
ausser das ich beim Rox 12 die Gesamtwerte auf ein Gerät laden kann, sehe ich da nix....!??


----------



## bikeraff (20. Januar 2021)

Link u Datacenter sind durch die Cloud immer auf dem gleichen Stand, sofern es richtig hochgeladen wird vom ROX😉


----------



## SIGMA-Support (20. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für eure Hinweise bezüglich der Datenübermittlung über die Sigma Cloud.

Es kann sehr vereinzelt dazu kommen, dass Datensätze nicht vollständig übermittelt werden.

Hier arbeiten wir derzeit mit Hochdruck an einer Lösung.

Solltet Ihr weitere Hinweise haben, die uns bei der Analyse weiterhelfen können, so bitten wir euch uns hier *privat zu schreiben *oder aber uns eine E-Mail an [email protected] zu senden.

Informationen über die genutzte Hard- als auch Software helfen uns sehr weiter.

Viele Grüße,
Steffen


----------



## Greatdisaster (20. Januar 2021)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> verzeiht, mal ne dumme Frage nebenbei, die auch noch am Thema vorbei geht:
> was habe ich denn von der Sigma Cloud eigentlich? (ausser das wieder "was von mir" auf nem Server liegt)



Du kannst das synchronisieren zwischen Datacenter und Rox12 bequem per Wifi machen über die Cloud anstatt per USB und dann hast du damit auch gleichzeitig ein Backup.
Und die Daten stehen damit natürlich auch auf dem Handy zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (26. Januar 2021)

Hallo @Rolli2609,

wie @Greatdisaster bereits geschrieben hat ist die Sigma Cloud dafür gedacht, dass die Datensätze vom ROX 12.0 SPORT wie z.B. Aktivitäten, Tracks, Workouts usw. per Wi-Fi übertragen werden, ohne dass eine Datenverbindung mit einem PC notwendig ist.

Die Datenätze aus der Sigma Cloud können dann anschließend in Klarform im Data Center oder in der Sigma Link App betrachtet werden.

Viele Grüße,
Steffen


----------



## marioline (26. Januar 2021)

Hallo
Hatte heute das Phänomen..nach meiner letzten Tour.. vorgestern hatte der Akku noch 25%... Da ich morgen ne Tour fahre habe ich den Rox 12 vorhin an die Steckdose.. dann ging plötzlich die Akkuladeanzeige auf 75%...

Kann doch nicht sein.. 
So ein großer Sprung.. 
Schon jemand mal das gleiche gehabt?
Grüße


----------



## Rolli2609 (26. Januar 2021)

marioline schrieb:


> Schon jemand mal das gleiche gehabt?


nicht in dieser Form, aber ich beobachte bei meinem manchmal nach dem Einschalten eine Anzeige von 0%; weiß aber genau, das er noch relativ gut geladen ist.

berichtigt sich selbst binnen kurzer Zeit.
durch Neustart oder mal kurz Ladegerät dran, kann mans evtl. beschleunigen.

das kam auch mal im voll geladenen Zustand vor, glaub ich.


----------



## marioline (26. Januar 2021)

J





Rolli2609 schrieb:


> Einschalten eine Anzeige von 0%



Ja hab ich auch manchmal... Kommt mir so vor erst wenn er die Satelitten gefunden hat ist es aktuell der Akkustand..und aktuelle Höhenangabe auch.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (27. Januar 2021)

Hallo @marioline,

gehe bitte wie nachfolgend beschrieben vor, um den Akku deines ROX 12.0 SPORT neu zu kalibrieren:

Starte den ROX 12.0 SPORT
Starte eine Trainingseinheit
Warte, bis sich der ROX 12.0 SPORT vollständig ausschaltet
Wiederhole die oben stehenden Punkte solange, bis sich der ROX 12.0 SPORT nicht mehr starten lässt
Lade den ROX 12.0 SPORT vollständig auf
Viele Grüße,
Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marioline (27. Januar 2021)

Hallo Steffen

Danke für die Info!
Das hab ich schon mal vor paar Wochen gemacht.. als der Akku sich ziemlich schnell entleerte bei kalten Temperaturen....


Kann doch nicht sein das man das Kalibrieren alle paar Wochen machen muss!

Akku Verbrauch liegt bei kalten Temperaturen.. 1Grad bis minus 1grad bei ca 9-10%...denke ok...

Aber warum jetzt schon wieder kalibrieren..?


----------



## Rolli2609 (27. Januar 2021)

marioline schrieb:


> wenn er die Satelitten gefunden hat


das hat mit der falschen Akkustandsanzeige mit Sicherheit nix zu tun



marioline schrieb:


> und aktuelle Höhenangabe auch.


das wiederum hat genau damit zu tun! wenn Du die automatische Höhenkalibrierung aktiviert hast; wovon ich stark aus gehe.

weiß jetzt nicht, ob das Problem Akkustand mit Kalibrieren zu tun hat. vermuten würde ich eher nen harmlosen Software- Hintergrund. ist aber nur meine bescheidene Vermutung.

noch was, hat aber mit Deinem geschildertem Problem jetzt nix zu tun:
lass den Rox ne Stunde länger am Ladegerät, selbst wenn er Voll anzeigt. nimm ihn erst von der Steckdose, wenn das Ladegerät kalt ist, dann bist Du sicher, das er auch wirklich Voll ist.
( wenn Du natürlich immer "über Nacht" lädst, ist das egal, das reicht natürlich immer


----------



## marioline (27. Januar 2021)

Ich lass ihn immer bisschen länger dran den Rox.
Allerdings das mit dem kalten Ladegerät.. werd ich beim nächsten mal machen. 





Rolli2609 schrieb:


> automatische Höhenkalibrierung aktiviert hast



JOP das hab ich


----------



## Rolli2609 (27. Januar 2021)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17165813"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @Rolli2609,
> 
> wie @Greatdisaster bereits geschrieben hat ist die Sigma Cloud dafür gedacht, dass die Datensätze vom ROX 12.0 SPORT wie z.B. Aktivitäten, Tracks, Workouts usw. per Wi-Fi übertragen werden, ohne dass eine Datenverbindung mit einem PC notwendig ist.
> 
> ...


Hallo Sigma Support,
mein DC hat komplett synchronisiert, aber auf dem Handy in der Link App steht die Synchronisation schon seit Tagen auf "Gerätegesamtwerte werden synchronisiert" und findet kein Ende, keinen kompletten erfolgreichen Synchronisations- Abschluss.
was läuft da schief? ein temporäres Problem der Cloud/ des Servers...?


----------



## SIGMA-Support (28. Januar 2021)

Hallo @Rolli2609,

aktuell haben wir keine Server- als auch Cloudprobleme.

Da es sich hierbei scheinbar um eine individuelle Auffälligkeit zu handelt scheint, so möchten wir dich bitten uns eine E-Mail an [email protected] zu senden mit einem Bild der Auffälligkeit als auch seit wann dieses besteht. Beziehe dich bitte in der E-Mail auf diesen Post, sodass wir intern deinen Vorgang besser zuordnen können.

Vielen Danke und viele Grüße,

Steffen


----------



## SIGMA-Support (28. Januar 2021)

Hallo @marioline,

eine Akkukalibrierung muss erst dann durchgeführt werden, wenn der ROX 12.0 SPORT solch ein wie von dir beschriebenes Phänomen zeigt. Solch eine Akkukalibrierung muss z.B. auch bei einem Smartphone durchgeführt werden.

Viele Grüße,

Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langos1000HUF (31. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
ich suche nun nach einem Fahrradcomputer, da ich aus der Kombination Smartphone + App(s) + Fahrradhalterung einfach keine zufriedenstellende Lösung für mich für Navigation und Fitnessdatenerfassung finden konnte.

Dabei bin ich auf den Sigma Rox 12 aufmerksam geworden denn soweit ich das herausfinden konnte ist dies im Vergleich zu den entsprechenden Konkurenzprodukten von Garmin oder Wahoo das einzige Gerät, welches ohne App- und Cloud-Zwang weitestgehend offline betrieben werden kann. Das wäre mir schon wichtig, da ich meine Fitness-/Gesundheitsdaten ungern auf einer Herstellercloud speichern lassen würde.

Sehts mir bitte nach, dass ich nicht alle 131 Seiten dieses Themas durchgelesen habe. Immerhin habe ich mich bis Seite 18 gearbeitet und die aktuellsten 3-4 Seiten überflogen. Nun wurde ja zu Beginn von teils gravierenden Firmwarefehlern und auch Hardwareproblemen (Kompass, Höhenmesser?) berichtet und auch mit Blick auf die aktuellen Seiten scheinen ja noch Fehler vorhanden zu sein. 
Ist das Gerät denn mittlerweile in einem stabilen Zustand frei von Systemabstürze und Empfangsproblemen/Funktionsstörungen von GPS, Kompass und verbundenen Sensoren? Also in kurz: Funktionieren Navigation und Trainingsaufzeichnung nun fehlerfrei?

Lohnt sich ein Kauf jetzt überhaupt noch? Ich kenne mich mit den Produktzyklen von Fahrradcomputern nicht aus. Das Gerät ist seit 2018 erhältlich wird also dieses Jahr 3 Jahre alt und es ist ja noch kein Nachfolgemodell auf dem Markt. Auf ein Smartphoneleben "umgerechnet" würden 3 Jahre mind. 2 Nachfolgemodell bedeuten und der Softwaresupport, wenn es welchen gab, wäre spätestens nach den 3 Jahren beendet.
Gibt es da in diesem Bereich Erfahrungen? Würde der Rox 12 mit einer stabilen Firmware ausgestattet und weiterhin Kartenupdates erhalten falls ein Nachfolgemodell auf den Markt kommt?

Außerdem sehe ich im Handel nur Geräte mit 4GB internem Speicher, in den FAQs lese ich aber das der interne Speicher 8GB beträgt. Was stimmt denn nun?

Vielen Dank im vorraus!


----------



## Enduracer (1. Februar 2021)

Hi, bin Sigma Langzeitanwender (gewesen), vom BC 16.12, Rox10, 11 und 12 und kann sagen, dass der 12 der mit Abstand fehlerhafteste Sigma Computer ist, der auch nach dem letzten Update nicht stabil läuft. Er stürzt nach dem Einschalten gerne erstmal ab, verliert Sensoren (besonders gerne den Sigma eigenen Trittfrequenzsensor und auch den Sigma HF-Sensor).
Es scheint eine gewisse Streuung in der Qualität zu geben, mit unterschiedlich stark fehlerhaften Geräten. Der Support versucht so gut zu helfen wie es geht, bis hin zum Austausch des Gerätes. Den Ärger hat der Kunde trotzdem.
Ich bin nun auf HH Karoo2 umgestiegen, der bislang fehlerfrei läuft. Ich habe erst 4 Touren damit gemacht, bisher aber versteht er sich mit den Sigma-Sensoren TF/Geschw., HR, hat stabilen GPS-Empfang und kann auch gut mit meinem iPhone. Alles gut also. Wie der Rox12 hat er eine Cloudanbindung, allerdings mit dem Unterschied, dass auch diese bislang fehlerfrei läuft.
Man muss aber wissen, dass der Karoo2 rund 400 Tacken kostet, keine Sprachen außer Englisch anbietet, und es sind keine Sensoren dabei. Andere Geräte (Wahoo, Garmin etc) bewegen sich immerhin auf ähnlichem Preisniveau. Mein Tipp: Kein Rox12, lieber weiterschauen und hier die entsprechenden Threads scannen.


----------



## marioline (1. Februar 2021)

Enduracer schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: Kein Rox12



Hallo

Bin mit meinem Rox 12 zufrieden... würde ihn wieder kaufen!

Denke es melden sich ja meistens nur die Leute die ein Problem haben... das betrifft aber bestimmt jeden Hersteller. 

Es gibt ja auch genug Leute die zufrieden sind. 

Wenn man googelt oder recaciert dann findet man überall was zu jedem Hersteller und Produkt... Wo es "Probleme" gibt.


----------



## Enduracer (1. Februar 2021)

Ich muss Dir recht geben, es melden sich seltenst die, die zufrieden sind, immer nur die unzufriedenen. Der Rox12 wird allerdings sehr oft bemängelt und seit Einführung werden immer dieselben Fehler beklagt; der Hersteller schafft es bis heute nicht, die abzustellen, leider.


----------



## Greatdisaster (1. Februar 2021)

Der Ant+ Empfänger bzw. der Software Treiber im Rox12 hat ein Problem mit externen Funkstörungen.
Ich habe eine bestimmte Autobahnbrücke wo ich beim überqueren zu 90% sofort den Kontakt zum Speed Sensor verliere. Das Problem dabei ist, das der Kontakt dann dauerhaft (!) weg ist und nicht nur kurzzeitig und der einzige Weg das zu beheben ist ein Reboot des Rox12.
Meine Vermutung ist, das in der Brücke Kabel verlegt sind oder Radarsensoren an der Brücke angebracht sind die Funkstörungen auslösen.
Als ich einen bestimmten Bluetooth Kopfhörer während der Fahrt benutzt hatte gab es das gleiche Problem mit meinen Pulssensor mit dauerhaften Kontaktabbruch circa alle 30 Minuten. 

Ich habe keinerlei Hoffnung das Sigma dieses Problem lösen wird !
Ich habe mich damit arrangiert und habe meine Route geändert das ich nicht mehr über diese Brücke fahre und auch den Kopfhörer habe ich zurückgegeben und benutze einen anderen der das Problem nicht auslöst.

Die Akkulaufzeit ist für mich ebenfalls grenzwertig gering und im Sommer bei extrem langen Touren über 10h habe ich eine sehr kleine Powerbank dabei.

Fazit:
Wenn die Sensorprobleme nicht wären dann würde ich den Rox12 empfehlen denn an sich ist das Teil ansonsten gut.


----------



## Rolli2609 (1. Februar 2021)

@Langos1000HUF
ich habe den Rox 12 seit September und hatte bisher einen Hänger, den ich mit einer Tastenkombi wieder weg bekam, ohne irgendeinen Daten oder Einstellungsverlust.
ich würde ihn wieder kaufen.
stimmt schon, das sind komplexe Geräte, die nicht komplett ausgereift sind und jeder hat so seine Probleme.

das Kritik an der Batterielaufzeit des Rox 12 halte ich allerdings für berechtigt. ich fahre mit 3 Sensoren u. Beleuchtung aus. und sie geht bei mir ca 7-8 %/ h zurück. reicht also locker über den Tag. (die, die über weit weniger Zeit berichten, vergessen glaub ich das Wlan abzuschalten)
zudem kann man ja noch mit ner kleinen Powerbank am Lenker die Laufzeit mehr als verdoppeln.
aber der Akku ist nach x Jahren eben auch älter geworden.....es sind halt weniger Reserven vorhanden.

mir gefällt:
gutes Display, transreflektiv, Du kannst tagsüber die Beleuchtung komplett abschalten (Lichtsensor aus)
gute Verarbeitung und Tasten
Unabhängigkeit- man kann alles am Gerät erledigen
sehr flexibel anpassbare Seiten mit einer Unmenge an Daten, die man sich anzeigen lassen kann
verschiedene Sport/ Radprofile und Workouts
guter GPS Empfang
auch zum Wandern u Geochaching sehr gut geeignet
gute Navigation/ Funktionen. komplett unabhängig. kommt einer Navigation wie man es vom Kfz kennt ziemlich nahe. kostenlose Karten.
guter und steifer Vorlenkerhalter
Touch sperrbar,(Tropfen Regen/ Schweiß) dann mit Tasten bedienbar
Software DataCenter, offline, keine Anmeldung sonstwo, keine Cloud Nutzung nötig. alle Aktivitäten werden hier zur Analyse (oder was auch immer) schön angezeigt.
zus. kann man hier Touren planen, speichern. OSM Maps. Einstellungen sichern, Statistiken usw
Konnektivität zu div. Portalen möglich, zB Komoot. aber nicht nötig um zB Tracks aufs Gerät zu bekommen.
alles in allem gutes P/L Verhältnis

ja stimmt, Sigma hat den Speicher halbiert.
ich hab noch das alte mit 8GB
Deutschland, Schweiz, Österreich, Liechtenstein und Italien hab ich drauf.
angezeigt wird: verfügbar 4,46 GB, Gesamt 6,32 GB
es reicht also. man liest oft von Problemen des Geräts wegen der SD Karten. ich würde raten, drauf zu verzichten, wenn nicht unbedingt nötig

bei rose im Angebot:






						Sigma ROX 12.0 Sport Fahrradcomputer Navigationssystem (4 GB)  kaufen | ROSE Bikes
					

Sigma ROX 12.0 Sport Fahrradcomputer Navigationssystem (4 GB)  bei ROSE Bikes. ★ Individueller Service ★ Schnelle Lieferung ★ Über 110 Jahre Tradition. Überzeuge dich selbst!




					www.rosebikes.de


----------



## Bike_N_D (1. Februar 2021)

@Langos1000HUF

Ich bin auch einer derjenigen, die mit dem Rox12 sehr zufrieden sind. Hatte bis jetzt nur 1x einen HF Sensor Ausfall, hatte mich zu weit vom Rox12 entfernt, Fahrt wieder aufgenommen und nach 500m hat er meinen Sensor automatisch wiedergefunden.
Von der Navigation bin ich immer wieder begeistert. Sie ist genau und berechnet sehr schnell neu, wenn man vom Wege abkommt.
Die Anpassbarkeit des Gerätes ist ebenfalls recht gut. Nicht so gut wie bei manch anderen Herstellern, wo das übers Handy realisiert wird, doch selbst am Rox12 kann man seine Datenfelder nach belieben organisieren. Im Datacenter funktioniert das übrigens auch recht komfortabel.
Akkulaufzeit ist so ein Thema, wo man sich viele darüber streiten kann. Ist aber an vielen Gegebenheiten gebunden (Anzahl der Sensoren, Helligkeit des Displays, Umgebungstemperatur, Navigation an/aus...). Bei mir hielt der Rox 12 immer eine Woche durch, Standby bei Nichtbenutzung, sonst immer von und zur Arbeit, dann mal 1 bis 2 Trainingsrunden, bin recht zufrieden damit. Langzeittouren habe ich persönlich noch nicht damit unternommen, komme irgendwie nicht richtig dazu.
Ich persönlich kann ihn empfehlen, jedoch weiß niemand, was in nächster Zeit wieder auf dem Markt kommt.
Verschiedene Mitbewerber sind auch nicht zu verachten, hier empfehle ich dir auf YT zu diesen Geräten etwas anzuschauen, so bekommst du einen Überblick von "Usern" der Geräte und nicht nur vom Hersteller. 
Der Rox 12 funktioniert bezüglich der Navigation komplett "offline", das ist nicht bei allen anderen Geräten so, vor allem aber die Neuberechnung oder generelle Routenberechnung funktioniert sehr schnell (zumindest bei meinem  ).
Hatte letztens mal den Bryton Rider 750  angesehen, sieht nicht schlecht aus, jedoch braucht er eine ständige Verbindung zum Handy wenn es um (Neu)Berechnung der Routen geht, dies geht jedoch aus der Produktbeschreibung des Herstellers nicht wirklich hervor.
Ich weiß nicht wie es mit Englisch aussieht, dann empfehle ich dir diese Seite hier. Einfach mal bisschen durchstöbern, hatte mir damals auch viel geholfen bei der Kaufentscheidung.


----------



## hw71 (1. Februar 2021)

@Langos1000HUF: Mein Rox 12 läuft nach dem letzten Update wie ein VW Käfer, komplett ohne Probleme und macht genau das, was ich von ihm erwarte.
Ich habe schon ein paar Fahrradtachos ausprobiert, aber der Rox ist für mich perfekt. Einfache intuitive Bedienbarkeit, top Navigation, super Ablesbarkeit und ein überragender Service von Sigma.
Nachdem ich jetzt noch geschafft habe ein Lampe unter der Tachohalterung zu befestigen sind bei mir keine Wünsche mehr offen. 
Ich bin allerdings auch kein Techfreak, für mich ist die Handhabung wichtiger als irgendwelche "moderne" Spezialfunktionen, die ich in der Regel eh nur einmal zum Ausprobieren nutze.


----------



## Langos1000HUF (2. Februar 2021)

@Enduracer @marioline @Greatdisaster @Rolli2609 @Bike_N_D @hw71 Erstmal vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten und ausführlichen Berichte.


marioline schrieb:


> Denke es melden sich ja meistens nur die Leute die ein Problem haben... das betrifft aber bestimmt jeden Hersteller.


Das stimmt wohl, dass sollte ich berücksichtigen.



Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Verschiedene Mitbewerber sind auch nicht zu verachten, hier empfehle ich dir auf YT zu diesen Geräten etwas anzuschauen, so bekommst du einen Überblick von "Usern" der Geräte und nicht nur vom Hersteller.


Das habe ich in meine Recherche schon einbezogen ist nur leider nicht immer so einfach die Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen. Entweder bekommt man hochglanz Videos von "influencern" die selten Kritik üben oder Videos die zwar "Gerät xy Test bzw. Fazit" heißen dann aber nur eine 20-30 min. Radtour zeigen mit wenig bis gar keinen Informationen zum Gerät. Und dann ist ja noch entscheidend wie alt die Videos sind, gerade wenn wie beim Sigma so viele und große Updates dazwischen sehen.



Enduracer schrieb:


> Ich bin nun auf HH Karoo2 umgestiegen





Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Hatte letztens mal den Bryton Rider 750  angesehen, sieht nicht schlecht aus, jedoch braucht er eine ständige Verbindung zum Handy wenn es um (Neu)Berechnung der Routen geht, dies geht jedoch aus der Produktbeschreibung des Herstellers nicht wirklich hervor.
> Ich weiß nicht wie es mit Englisch aussieht, dann empfehle ich dir diese Seite hier.


Danke auch für die Hinweise über den Tellerrand.



Rolli2609 schrieb:


> Software DataCenter, offline, keine Anmeldung sonstwo, keine Cloud Nutzung nötig. alle Aktivitäten werden hier zur Analyse (oder was auch immer) schön angezeigt.





Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Der Rox 12 funktioniert bezüglich der Navigation komplett "offline", das ist nicht bei allen anderen Geräten so


Genau diese Offline-Funktionalität ist das was mich in erster Stelle zum Sigma gebracht hat.

Kann man zusammenfassen, dass die Firmware dann mittlerweile wohl mehrheitlich stabil läuft bis auf Verbindungsprobleme mit den Sensoren?

Dann bliebe nur noch die Frage nach dem Produktzyklus. Ja, mir ist schon klar, dass ist schwer darüber zu spekulieren ob und wann ein Nachfolger kommt und welche Auswirkungen das hätte. Ich habe nur keine Erfahrungswerte was Fahrradcomputer betrifft. Wie gesagt, bei Smartphones wären 3 Jahre meist schon das Ende der Fahnenstange. 
Meine Bedenken gelten da weniger möglichen Firmwareupdates solange die einmal funktioniert. Wichtiger sind mir die Kartenupdates da es ja keine Möglichkeit gibt Drittanbieter Karten zu nutzen.


----------



## Langos1000HUF (2. Februar 2021)

Außerdem: Was was hat es mit der ominösen Akkukalibrierung auf sich? Ich möchte keinesfalls ein Fass über die Wahrheiten und Mythen über Akkus aufmachen. Ich habe nur noch nie davon gehört den Akku bewusst vollständig zu entladen. Eher Tiefenentladungen vermeiden und den Ladestand idealerweise zwischen 80 und 20 Prozent zu halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fffoxhunter (2. Februar 2021)

Langos1000HUF schrieb:


> @Enduracer @marioline @Greatdisaster @Rolli2609 @Bike_N_D @hw71 Erstmal vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten und ausführlichen Berichte.
> 
> Das stimmt wohl, dass sollte ich berücksichtigen.
> 
> ...


Eventuell gebraucht kaufen?


----------



## Rolli2609 (2. Februar 2021)

Langos1000HUF schrieb:


> Kann man zusammenfassen, dass die Firmware dann mittlerweile wohl mehrheitlich stabil läuft bis auf Verbindungsprobleme mit den Sensoren?


da hat wohl jeder andere Erfahrungen gemacht. ich habe keine Probleme damit. die gab es wohl aber tatsächlich vor dem Sept.2019 Update.


Langos1000HUF schrieb:


> Akkukalibrierung


weiß auch nicht, ob das tatsächlich was bringt. ich weiß, das es bei Ni Cad Akkus wohl evtl sinnvoll war, aber die hatten ja noch den berüchtigten Memory Effekt. das mit den 20-80 % optimalem Bereich hab ich auch gehört. max hohe und max niedrige Spannung soll wohl vermieden werden. aber wenn er mal aus geht, das macht wohl nichts, das ist ja keine Tiefentladung, solange er anschliessend nicht ein halbes Jahr so belassen wird.


Langos1000HUF schrieb:


> Kartenupdates


das würde mich auch interessieren. es sind OSM Karten, hab das Gefühl das passiert nicht zuuuu oft. aber andere nutzen die ja auch.. wahoo denk ich auch, Garmin weiss ich nicht...

das Gerät ist vom Funktionsumfang auch interessant und scheint auch offline zu können. der Preis ist für ein (anscheinend) HighEnd Gerät interessant, da mit kompletter Sensorik. aber auch nicht günstiger als der Rox






						Unbekannt Bryton Rider 860T GPS Ciclocomputer Touchscreen, Black: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
					

Unbekannt Bryton Rider 860T GPS Ciclocomputer Touchscreen, Black: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



					www.amazon.de
				




hab grad gesehen, hier kommt der Bryton nicht sonderlich gut weg:





						Bryton Rider 860 -erste Erfahrungen-
					

Moin!  der Bryton Rider 860 ist jetzt auf verschiedenen Websites erhältlich und ich wollte mal in die Runde fragen, ob er schon irgendwo in Gebrauch ist und wie die ersten Eindrücke zum Gerät und zu den Karten sind.  Ich nutzte seit 4 Jahren den Bryton Rider 330, bin damit sehr zufrieden und...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Langos1000HUF (3. Februar 2021)

fffoxhunter schrieb:


> Eventuell gebraucht kaufen?


Gute Idee, dass kam mir noch nicht in den Sinn. Das schaue ich mir mal an für wie viel die angeboten werden.



Rolli2609 schrieb:


> das würde mich auch interessieren. es sind OSM Karten, hab das Gefühl das passiert nicht zuuuu oft. aber andere nutzen die ja auch.. wahoo denk ich auch, Garmin weiss ich nicht...


OSM selbst aktualisiert das Kartenmaterial monatlich, das sehe ich in der OsmAnd App auf dem Smartphone. Für das Fahrrad bin ich auch mit weniger zufrieden z.B. vierteljährlich.
Ich meine Garmin nutzt für die Edge Dinger auch im Grunde OSM. Hat aber noch die Möglichkeit weitere Kartenquellen aus dem eigenen Appstore einzubinden, wenn ich richtig informiert bin.



Rolli2609 schrieb:


> das Gerät ist vom Funktionsumfang auch interessant
> 
> hab grad gesehen, hier kommt der Bryton nicht sonderlich gut weg:


Das Gerät sah auf den ersten Blick schon nett aus. Auch interessant, dass dort so wie es auf den screenshots aussieht Die Darstellung vom Kartenmarterial dem originalen OSM Layout entspricht (wie in OsmAnd und der website) ohne das der Hersteller da "verschlimmbessert" hat.
Auf den Thead bin ich dann auch gestoßen...
Ich finde es lustig, dass sich die bemängelte Prozessorleitung und Touchscreen-Reaktivität sogar im vom Hersteller selbst erstellten Erklärvideo erkennbar ist vor allem beim scrollen:





Aber das scheinen ja bei Sigma keine Probleme zu sein, wenn ich das richtig verfolgt habe.


----------



## Rolli2609 (3. Februar 2021)

naja, die Geschichte mit gebrauchten Geräten... ich weiß nicht.... man kann Glück haben oder auch nicht...
das Problem ist, die wollen ihren Rox halt auch nicht für lau her geben. es wird wohl doch so immer um die € 200 ca. gehen...+ - ...
holst Du Dir einen neuen, dann hast Du ein jungfräuliches Gerät, 2 Jahre Garantie und eine Rückgabemöglichkeit. genaugenommen kannst Du sogar mal damit fahren und Dir einen Eindruck verschaffen, dann sogar ggf. wieder bei Nichtgefallen zurück schicken (wenn Du ihn nicht grad auf den Boden schmeißt o.ä. ;-) ) und das ganze für 50-60 € mehr!
(das Angebot bei Rose ist noch, 249+3 Versand, 30 Tage Rückg.- Recht) ist aber ohne Sensoren

wegen dieses Videos würde ich jetzt den Bryton nicht verurteilen. der gps Radler hat ihn nur leider nur vorgestellt, aber abschliessend meint er, er mache nen guten Eindruck








						Bryton Rider 860 vorgestellt » GPS Radler
					

Mit dem Rider 860 dringt Bryton in die Liga der vollwertigen GPS-Fahrrad-Navigationssysteme vor. Alle Infos zum kommenden Navi hier im Newsbeitrag




					gpsradler.de
				



man findet nicht viel über diese Geräte, ist auch komisch.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (4. Februar 2021)

Hallo @Langos1000HUF,

vielen Dank für deinen Post.

Mit der letzten Firmwareversion, die im Dezember 2020 veröffentlicht wurde, ist die Systemstabilität als auch das Problem betreffend der Sensorverbindungsproblematik gelöst worden. Der ROX 12.0 SPORT befindet sich definitiv auf einem stabilen Stand.

Im Forum selbst gibt es individuelle Fälle, die wir uns annehmen und versuchen mit dem Kunden gemeinsam individuell zu lösen.

Wir arbeiten derzeit an einem Nachfolger des ROX 12.0 SPORT, den wir voraussichtlich Q2 2022 veröffentlichen werden. Daher ist eine Anschaffung des ROX 12.0 SPORT noch immer lohnend.

Im Service liegen uns die Informationen bezüglich wie lange Firmware- als auch Kartenupdates zur Verfügung gestellt werden nicht vor. Daher werden wir für euch diese Info bei unserem Produktmanager erfragen und euch diese in den kommenden Tagen hier im Forum zur Verfügung stellen.

Es gibt zwei verschieden ROX 12.0 SPORT-Typen, die sich jedoch nur von der internen Speichergröße unterscheiden. Die 8 GB Variante wird nicht mehr produziert, da es diverse Lieferengpässe bei den Komponenten gab.

Viele Grüße,

Steffen


----------



## SIGMA-Support (4. Februar 2021)

Hallo @Enduracer,

vielen Dank für deine Nachricht.

Ich möchte dich bitten mir kurz per PM oder aber per E-Mail ([email protected]) mitzuteilen, welchen Fehler der ROX 12.0 SPORT noch hat und sich aktuell nicht lösen lässt.

Auch hier werden wir sicherlich eine individuelle Lösung finden.

Viele Grüße,

Steffen


----------



## SIGMA-Support (4. Februar 2021)

Hallo @Greatdisaster,

wie du schon bemerkt hast können durch äußere Störquellen die Verbindung zwischen Sender und Empfänger gestört werden. Diese Störung beeinflusst nicht nur unsere Produkte, sondern auch extern, wie z.B. deine Kopfhörer.

Daher empfehlen wir die diese Passage zu umfahren oder aber die Sensoren nach dieser Passage wieder manuell über das Kurzauswahlmenü zu verbinden.

Viele Grüße,

Steffen


----------



## Greatdisaster (4. Februar 2021)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17187935"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @Greatdisaster,
> 
> wie du schon bemerkt hast können durch äußere Störquellen die Verbindung zwischen Sender und Empfänger gestört werden. Diese Störung beeinflusst nicht nur unsere Produkte, sondern auch extern, wie z.B. deine Kopfhörer.
> 
> ...


Nein, die Kopfhörer haben eben diese Störung im Sensorempfang verursacht.
Bluetooth und Ant+ arbeiten nun mal im selben Frequenzbereich (2,4Ghz ISM Band).
Kurze Aussetzer im Empfang wären bei externen Störungen das zu erwartende normale Ergebnis, das man die Sensoren neu verbinden müsste wäre ein einfach Workaround aber es hilft wirklich absolut nichts außer ein Reboot um die Sensoren neu zu finden.

Es gibt einen Workaround wenn der Speed-Sensor ausgefallen ist: Alle Speed Sensoren in den Einstellungen deaktivieren denn dann wird GPS zur Geschwindigkeitsermittlung benutzt.


----------



## Enduracer (4. Februar 2021)

tttttttttt lorem ipsum etc www


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resimilchkuh (4. Februar 2021)

Greatdisaster schrieb:


> Nein, die Kopfhörer haben eben diese Störung im Sensorempfang verursacht.
> Bluetooth und Ant+ arbeiten nun mal im selben Frequenzbereich (2,4Ghz ISM Band).
> Kurze Aussetzer im Empfang wären bei externen Störungen das zu erwartende normale Ergebnis, das man die Sensoren neu verbinden müsste wäre ein einfach Workaround aber es hilft wirklich absolut nichts außer ein Reboot um die Sensoren neu zu finden.
> 
> Es gibt einen Workaround wenn der Speed-Sensor ausgefallen ist: Alle Speed Sensoren in den Einstellungen deaktivieren denn dann wird GPS zur Geschwindigkeitsermittlung benutzt.


Das GPS benutzt der bei mir automatisch, wenn der Speed Sensor ausfällt.
Habe auch ein paar Ecken, wo jedesmal TF und Spd ausfallen, über das Dropdown Menü lassen die sich aber wieder verbinden.


----------



## EarlyUp (5. Februar 2021)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17187930"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Wir arbeiten derzeit an einem Nachfolger des ROX 12.0 SPORT, den wir voraussichtlich Q2 2022 veröffentlichen werden. Daher ist eine Anschaffung des ROX 12.0 SPORT noch immer lohnend.
> 
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> ...



Sehr interessante Info! Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Rox 12.0 Sport und bin jetzt gespannt auf den Nachfolger.


----------



## Langos1000HUF (10. Februar 2021)

Hallo @SIGMA-Support,

vielen Dank für die Antwort und die transparenten Informationen.
SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17187930"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Im Service liegen uns die Informationen bezüglich wie lange Firmware- als auch Kartenupdates zur Verfügung gestellt werden nicht vor. Daher werden wir für euch diese Info bei unserem Produktmanager erfragen und euch diese in den kommenden Tagen hier im Forum zur Verfügung stellen.



 Ich bin gespannt auf euere Antwort.


----------



## chubv (14. Februar 2021)

Hallo!

Nachdem ich ca. 10 Monate mit einem Garmin Edge 830 unterwegs war bin ich jetzt beim Sigma Rox 12 gelandet.

Warum?

Weil es mein Edge nicht auf die Reihe bringt ein Re-Routing durchzuführen wenn man eine geplante Strecke verlasst. 

Die erste Runde heute mit dem Rox war schon mal fein. 
Am Ende der Strecke wollte ich es wissen und bin absichtlich eine Gasse weiter, also ca. 60m später abgebogen. In diesen 60m hat der Rox bereits gemeldet, dass ich den Track verlassen habe und während ich in die nächste Gasse gefahren bin hat mir schon die nächste Abbiegung signalisiert, damit ich wieder auf meine Route komme. SO stelle ich mir das vor!

Danke Sigma!!! 
Bei der nächsten Version noch ein wenig am Design etwas ändern 🙊, dann ist er perfekt.

Ich werde die beiden trotzem die nächsten Tage auch mal parallel am Bike laufen lassen um sie ein wenig zu vergleichen.



Ein paar Fragen/Anregungen habe ich allerdings noch zum Rox 12 bzw:

Ich habe mehrere Seiten zur Ansicht in einem Sportprofil.
Und in einer Ansicht u.A. die Karte als Datenfeld.
Die Seite Navigation habe ich nicht aktiviert.
Gibt es eine Einstellung, dass der Rox automatisch auf eine Kartenansicht (mit Abbiegehinweis) umspringt und nach dem Abbiegen wieder zurück?
In der App wird mir im Dashboard schon seit der Installation bei Aktivitäten 2 angezeigt obwohl ich noch gar nicht damit unterwegs war. Was bedeutet der?







Schön wäre, und da bin ich etwas von der Garmin App verwöhnt, wenn man eine kleine Übersicht     (Karte + Infos) bekäme die man Teilen kann. Ähnlich geht das ja auch bei Strava.


----------



## Rolli2609 (14. Februar 2021)

chubv schrieb:


> Ich habe mehrere Seiten zur Ansicht in einem Sportprofil.
> Und in einer Ansicht u.A. die Karte als Datenfeld.
> Die Seite Navigation habe ich nicht aktiviert.
> Gibt es eine Einstellung, dass der Rox automatisch auf eine Kartenansicht (mit Abbiegehinweis) umspringt und nach dem Abbiegen wieder zurück?


das geht glaube ich nicht. hab ich zumindest noch nicht entdeckt. wenn die Seite Navigation aktiv ist, hast Du praktisch eine Seite mehr (7 statt nur 6 bei akt. Routenführung) zur Verfügung, denn diese kommt dann autom. noch dazu. ich habe sie so eingestellt, das ich klein die verbleibende Strecke und vorr. Ankunftszeit und groß die Karte habe.



chubv schrieb:


> In der App wird mir im Dashboard schon seit der Installation bei Aktivitäten 2 angezeigt obwohl ich noch gar nicht damit unterwegs war. Was bedeutet der?


vielleicht hast Du zB beim Ausprobieren GPS Empfang mal gehabt...? dann vielleicht Start gedrückt und schon hast Du eine Aktivität..?! sind diese Aktivitäten im Speicher des Rox 12 auch drin?


chubv schrieb:


> Schön wäre, und da bin ich etwas von der Garmin App verwöhnt, wenn man eine kleine Übersicht (Karte + Infos) bekäme die man Teilen kann. Ähnlich geht das ja auch bei Strava.


kleine Übersicht, Karte und Infos kannst Du doch einstellen wie Du lustig bist. das geht doch sogar direkt am Gerät. auch unterwegs ohne App und PC.
Teilen der Aktivitäten mache ich am PC im DataCenter. wenn Du Deine Aktivitäten ins DC geladen hast, siehst Du unter den Aktivitäten (Zeilenansicht) ganz rechts das "Teilen Symbol". Du musst halt auch unter Einstellungen deine Konten verknüpfen. vielleicht gibts auch noch andere Möglickeiten, je nachdem was Du für Konten hast. in der App gehts aber auch

Edith meint: da hab ich dich glaub ich falsch verstanden mit "Karte und Infos". aber ja das geht natürlich. du kannst ja per Komoot teilen zB . das sind dann eine Karte und Infos  ;-)


----------



## chubv (14. Februar 2021)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> das geht glaube ich nicht. hab ich zumindest noch nicht entdeckt. wenn die Seite Navigation aktiv ist, hast Du praktisch eine Seite mehr (7 statt nur 6 bei akt. Routenführung) zur Verfügung, denn diese kommt dann autom. noch dazu. ich habe sie so eingestellt, das ich klein die verbleibende Strecke und vorr. Ankunftszeit und groß die Karte habe.



Das wäre auch in etwa meine Lösung wenn das automatische Umschalten nicht geht.
Ansonsten wär's eine Anregung für Sigma. 

Beim Garmin Edge bin ich's (vor allem am E-Bike) gewohnt eine Seite mit Datenfeldern offen zu haben.
Er schaltet ja beim Abbiegehinweis auf die Karte um und dann wieder zurück.

Ich werde aber auch für's Rox eine für mich passende Variante finden. 



Rolli2609 schrieb:


> vielleicht hast Du zB beim Ausprobieren GPS Empfang mal gehabt...? dann vielleicht Start gedrückt und schon hast Du eine Aktivität..?! sind diese Aktivitäten im Speicher des Rox 12 auch drin?



Ich habe tatsächlich eine Aktivität am Rox gefunden. Da hatte ich wohl bei ICY einmal was gestartet und gestoppt. Ich habe die Aktivität gelöscht und mit der Cloud gesynct. Allerdings steht noch immer der 2er wie im Screenshot in der App dort. Links unten steht bei Aktivität 1. Das passt denn das ist meine erste Aktivität gewesen.



Rolli2609 schrieb:


> kleine Übersicht, Karte und Infos kannst Du doch einstellen wie Du lustig bist. das geht doch sogar direkt am Gerät. auch unterwegs ohne App und PC.
> Teilen der Aktivitäten mache ich am PC im DataCenter. wenn Du Deine Aktivitäten ins DC geladen hast, siehst Du unter den Aktivitäten (Zeilenansicht) ganz rechts das "Teilen Symbol". Du musst halt auch unter Einstellungen deine Konten verknüpfen. vielleicht gibts auch noch andere Möglickeiten, je nachdem was Du für Konten hast. in der App gehts aber auch
> 
> Edith meint: da hab ich dich glaub ich falsch verstanden mit "Karte und Infos". aber ja das geht natürlich. du kannst ja per Komoot teilen zB . das sind dann eine Karte und Infos  ;-)



Am Rox ist mir schon klar, dass ich das Einstellen kann.
Die Edith hat's verstanden 
Ich meinte natürlich aus der App. Klar kann man man Komoot oder Strava für's Teilen verwenden. Schöner fände ich es aber aus der Sigma App. Aus der App heraus gibt's aber leider nur einen Link der geteilt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chubv (14. Februar 2021)

Eine Frage ist mir noch eingefallen.
Kann man irgendwo die Lautstärke der Hinweise zB Abbiegehinweise ändern?

Der Rox 12 eines Freundes kam mir lauter vor als meiner obwohl der ein gutes Stück am anderen Bike von mir entfernt war.


----------



## Rolli2609 (14. Februar 2021)

chubv schrieb:


> Aus der App heraus gibt's aber leider nur einen Link der geteilt wird.


hm, mehr weiß ich auch nicht, bin kein großer Teiler. ich fahre am liebsten heimlich  ;-)



chubv schrieb:


> Der Rox 12 eines Freundes kam mir lauter vor als meiner obwohl der ein gutes Stück am anderen Bike von mir entfernt war.


glaub, den Ton kan man nur aus oder ein machen. 
nutzt der einen anderen Halter, dessen Rox lauter war?

in der Aufnahme des Rox sind ja die Löcher für den Barometer und die Töne kommen da auch raus.
und die gehen direkt nach unten "in die Aufnahme des Vorlenkerhalters rein". 

raste ihn mal aus und lausche ob die Töne dann lauter sind...
(aber aufpassen, das Du dabei die kleinen Löcher in der Rox Aufnahme nicht zu hältst!!)


----------



## chubv (15. Februar 2021)

Danke das ist ein guter Tipp.

Der andere Rox wurde mit dem mitgelieferten kleinen Halter mit Kabelbindern am Vorbau montiert.
Meiner ist auch in einer Halterung über dem Vorbau.
Das sollte also ziemlich gleich sein. Kann ich mir aber einmal ansehen ob ich da Unterschiede sehe.
Meine war ja für einen Garmin Edge. Der Rox passt da auch, aber vielleicht ist ja die Platte unterschiedlich durchlöchert oder so.


----------



## Rolli2609 (15. Februar 2021)

chubv schrieb:


> kleinen Halter mit Kabelbindern


genau das dacht ich mir. der ist nämlich unten offen.
der Vorlenkerhalter ist "ziemlich dicht". ich hab mir den schon mal genau an gesehen (nicht wegen der Töne, weil ich hab alles auf stumm) sondern ich hatte Bedenken das der atmosphärische Luftdruck auch an den Barometer hin kommt. Aber das tut er.
Die Töne allerdings .. könnte mir vorstellen, das da ne Dämpfung ist. ggf ein 3 er Loch durchbohren

_Das sollte also ziemlich gleich sein_
hm, ok, hab ich übersehen.
aber wie gesagt, einfach in den Halter und ein schalten; raus aus dem Halter aus schalten. zum vergleichen...


----------



## SIGMA-Support (15. Februar 2021)

Hallo @chubv,

gerne gehen wir auf deine Fragen näher ein:

1. Solch eine Funktion ist beim ROX 12.0 SPORT nicht gegeben. Du kannst jedoch die Ansichten deines Sportprofile individuell auf deine Bedürfnisse anpassen.

2. Diese Anzeige bedeutet, dass du bereits zwei Aktivitäten auf die Sigma Link App übertragen hast. Dies kann auch bereits vor dem ROX 12.0 SPORT erfolgt sein.

3. Die Aktivitäten können jederzeit über die „Share-Funktion“ zu z.B. Strava übertragen werden.

4. Die Lautstärke des ROX 12.0 SPORT kann nicht verändert werden.

Viele Grüße,

Seffen


----------



## chubv (15. Februar 2021)

Hallo Steffen!

Danke für die Infos.
SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17216020"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> 1. Solch eine Funktion ist beim ROX 12.0 SPORT nicht gegeben. Du kannst jedoch die Ansichten deines Sportprofile individuell auf deine Bedürfnisse anpassen.


Ich habe mir schon eine Ansicht gemacht, muss das aber erst noch testen.

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17216020"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> 2. Diese Anzeige bedeutet, dass du bereits zwei Aktivitäten auf die Sigma Link App übertragen hast. Dies kann auch bereits vor dem ROX 12.0 SPORT erfolgt sein.


D.h. wenn ich eine Aktivität lösche bleibt der Zähler unverändert?

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17216020"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> 4. Die Lautstärke des ROX 12.0 SPORT kann nicht verändert werden.


Ok, dann muss ich mir mal den Tipp von @Rolli2609 mit der Halterung ansehen.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (16. Februar 2021)

Hallo @chubv,

wenn du eine Aktivität im Data Center oder aber in der Link App löschest, so wird diese nicht auf dem Endgerät entfernt.

Die Statistik auf dem ROX 12.0 SPORT bleibt unverändert.

Viele Grüße,
Steffen


----------



## chubv (16. Februar 2021)

Hallo Steffen!

Ich habe die Aktivität am Rox gelöscht.

Daher würde mich interessieren ob diese Zahl rechts neben der Aktivität einfach nur ein Zähler ist wie viele Aktivitäten übertragen wurden.

Die richtige Anzahl der Aktivitäten sehe ich ja links unten bei Aktivitäten. In meinem Screenshot oben ist das eine 1.

VG


----------



## SIGMA-Support (17. Februar 2021)

Hallo @chubv,

die Anzeige mit dem laufenden Menschen zeigt dir an, wie viele Aktivitäten du insgesamt übertragen (gespeichert) hast.

Die Aktivitäten etwas oberhalb zeigen dir z.B. an, wie viele Aktivitäten du in einer Woche oder aber Monat durchgeführt hast.

Viele Grüße
Steffen


----------



## chubv (17. Februar 2021)

Hallo Steffen!

Danke, ich denke jetzt ist es klar.

VG
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HagbardZoid (19. Februar 2021)

Wie komme ich denn an die Daten die auf dem Rox gespeichert sind? Verzweifele ein wenig. 

Ausgerechnet bei meiner längsten Tour letztes Jahr versagt der Rox mir seinen Dienst. Ich habe direkt nach der Tour die kompletten Daten vom Rox 12 auf den verbundenen Strava Account hochgeladen, hat 1a funktioniert. Ich sehe alle Graphen (Geschwindigkeit, Steigung, Herzfrequenz etc). Auch auf dem Rox selbst sehe ich die Daten, alles vverfügbar.

Nur im Datacenter sind nur die Gesamtwerte zu sehen. Auch erneutes synchronisieren hat nichts gebracht. hat jemand einen Tip für mich?


----------



## bikeraff (19. Februar 2021)

Genau mein Problem auch! 
Du kannst mit einem Dateimanager die .zipslf vom ROX ziehen und manuell ins Datacenter importieren. Dann hast du die Aktivität aber zweimal im DC.
Sigma arbeitet da angeblich (hoffentlich) an einer Lösung. Bin gespannt wanns da soweit ist...


----------



## Rolli2609 (19. Februar 2021)

HagbardZoid schrieb:


> Nur im Datacenter sind nur die Gesamtwerte zu sehen.


was meinst Du/ Ihr damit? 
Im Gegensatz zu ALLEN ANDEREN Sigma Geräten sieht man doch beim Rox 12 keine Gesamtwerte. 
versteh ich jetzt was falsch?


----------



## bikeraff (19. Februar 2021)

Die Gesammtwerte einer Aktivität...
So hab ichs verstanden.


----------



## Rolli2609 (19. Februar 2021)

könnt Ihr das Problem genauer beschreiben? 
Du schreibst, Du importierst direkt vom Gerät/ USB Laufwerk und hast dann doppelt...?!
also hat er ja was übertragen.. sind die Felder leer oder wie äußert sich das ?


----------



## bikeraff (19. Februar 2021)

bikeraff schrieb:


> Ich habe folgendes Problem:
> Tour mit dem Rox12 aufgezeichnet beendet und gespeichert. Soweit sogut. Der Rox synct. Und jetzt ist es häufig so daß nach dem sync im DC oder Link dort nur die Werte in der Übersicht stehen. Keine Karte und kein Höhenprofil etc...
> Ich wollte mal nachhören wie oft dieses Problem auftritt da ich an anderer Stelle auch schon davon gehört hab.
> Ich habe Sigma letztes Jahr im Frühjahr UND im Herbst davon berichtet. Man wollte mir Bescheid geben wenn es eine Lösung gibt. Ich habe leider niiiie mehr etwas gehört!
> ...


Da hab ichs schonmal beschrieben...


----------



## Flipper63 (19. Februar 2021)

Hallo Sigma Support,
wollte mal nachfragen, wie es mit der Update-Unterstüzung für den Rox perspektivisch aussieht.
Vor etlichen Tagen habt ihr ja gepostet, das ihr das für uns intern in Erfahrung bringen wollt.
Gibt dazu schon was ?
LG


----------



## Rolli2609 (19. Februar 2021)

@bikeraff 
ich kenn das Problem nicht, nutze aber auch nicht die Cloud... hm, ein Zusammenhang? ;-)
ich übertrage per USB ins DC, alles bestens.
sichern kann man das DC auch lokal, dauert ca 10 sek.


----------



## HaiRaider66 (20. Februar 2021)

Kenne das Problem mit der Cloud auch, man kann im DC am PC aber über USB direkt importieren. Man muss dann die bereits per Sync übertragene Aktivität einfach nochmals händisch auswählen. Diese manuell importierte Aktivität wird allerdings nicht in die Cloud gesynct und steht damit z.B. nicht im DC unter iOS oder Android zur Verfügung. Ich habe allerdings noch kein Muster erkannt, unter welchen Bedingungen der automatische Sync vom ROX über WLAN unvollständig ausgeführt wird. Große Datenmengen (Tourdauer >10h) ist z.B. kein alleiniges Kriterium.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landbewohner (20. Februar 2021)

Mein Rox war jetzt ca. 10 Tage nicht im Einsatz weil ich am Ergo Trainiert habe.

Also Heute Ausfahrt geplant, Rox Akku war alle.
Also bis ca 80% geladen und gestartet.

Als erstes hat er meinen Brustgurt nicht gefunden ( Batterie ist neu )
Dann kein Gps gefunden (im Freien ohne Wolken)

4 oder 5 mal neu gestartet keine Besserung.
Also ok alles auf Werkseinstennung.

Brustgurt gefunden , aber wieder kein Gps😩

Nochmal alles auf Wekseinstellung und auf einmal Gps auch wieder da!

Langsam hab ich auch genug vom Rox, obwohl ich ihn seit Erscheinen habe und all die kleinen oder grösseren Kinderkrankheiten in Kauf genommen habe.


----------



## Langos1000HUF (21. Februar 2021)

Landbewohner schrieb:


> Mein Rox war jetzt ca. 10 Tage nicht im Einsatz
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Hallo,
eins vorweg, ich besitze keinen Rox und hatte bisher auch noch keine anderen Radcomputer. Meine Erfahrungen mit GPS beziehen sich auf Smartphones, worauf der Rox im Grunde ja auch im weitesten Sinne basiert, soweit ich mich an die technischen Details aus diesem thead erinnere. 

Könnte es dann sein, ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, dass du bezüglich des GPS vielleicht nur zu ungeduldig warst? 

Ich kenne so ein Phänomen auch vom Smartphone, wenn das mal mehrere Tage oder Wochen ausgeschaltet rum lag. Wenn ich dann (auch im freien ohne Wolken) eine GPS-Verbingung suche kann es mitunter auch mehrere Minuten dauern bis ein GPS fix hergestellt ist. In dem Fall lässt es sich einfach beheben indem man das Telefon mit dem Internet verbindet (egal ob Mobilfunk oder wifi) da dann i.d.R. A-GPS zur Positionsbestimmung genutzt wird.

Bei der Initiierung der GPS Verbindung sendet jeder Satellit neben den eigenen Positionsdaten auch die Daten aller anderen Satelliten (z.B. Umlaufbahn, Frequenzen...) an das Gerät. Je längerer das Gerät nicht verbunden war, desto länger kann diese Datenübertragung /-synchronisation dauern. 
Da kommt dann das A-GPS zum Spiel, damit werden u.a. diese Satellitendaten übers Internet an das Gerät gesendet, was den Verbindungsaufbau deutlich beschleunigt. 

Angenommen dein Rox war in den 10 Tagen weder mit Wifi noch GPS verbunden könnte darin doch das Problem liegen. 
(Ohne das ich eueren Leidensweg mit dem Rox genauer kenne und ohne das ich ein besonderes Motiv habe Sigma in Schutz zu nehmen)


----------



## Langos1000HUF (21. Februar 2021)

Flipper63 schrieb:


> Hallo Sigma Support,
> wollte mal nachfragen, wie es mit der Update-Unterstüzung für den Rox perspektivisch aussieht.
> Vor etlichen Tagen habt ihr ja gepostet, das ihr das für uns intern in Erfahrung bringen wollt.
> Gibt dazu schon was ?
> LG


@SIGMA-Support 

Da möchte ich mich anschließen. Die Information vor allem bzgl. des Katernmaterials wäre für mich maßgeblich ob es sich für mich noch "lohnt" den Rox 12 zu kaufen oder eher auf den Nachfolger zu warten oder ganz nach einem anderen Gerät um zu schauen.


----------



## chubv (21. Februar 2021)

Hallo!

Mit der Suche bin ich leider nicht fündig geworden ... ich war heute auf meiner zweiten Tour mit dem Rox 12 Sport unterwegs und in den ersten 20 Minuten hat er sich zwei mal abgeschalten. Äußerst ärgerlich, da diese Information jetzt in meiner Aufzeichnung fehlt. Interessanterweise ist er aber gleich wieder auf der Route sobald man ihn einschaltet. Man muss sie also nicht neu laden oder so.
Das spricht leider nicht gerade für die Software. Ziemlich ärgerlich, denn eigentlich habe ich auf den Rox gewechselt weil ich routingtechnisch mit dem Garmin Edge 830 unzufrieden bin. Aber da ist es ja fast besser einen Computer zu haben der die Neuberechnung nicht schafft als einen zu haben der abschwirrt.

Hat noch jemand diese Probleme?
Software habe ich die Aktuelle oben.


----------



## Scrat (21. Februar 2021)

@Landbewohner Kann es sein dass Du Dir ein Profil mit „ICY“ angelegt und ausgewählt hattest? Das wäre dann nämlich Indoor Cycling, da ist das GPS deaktiviert.

Ich bin deswegen auf einer Tour mal bald wahnsinnig geworden und war auch kurz davor das Teil zurückzusetzen, zufällig ist mir dann das mit dem Profil eingefallen und nach dem Umstellen auf das MTB-Profil war innerhalb von Sekunden GPS da.

Bei Dir könnte das durch das zurücksetzen und Neueinrichtung passiert sein?


----------



## Bike_N_D (22. Februar 2021)

@SIGMA-Support 
Unterstützt der Rox12 die Anzeige des Garmin Varia Radar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIGMA-Support (22. Februar 2021)

Hallo @HagbardZoid,

Hallo @bikeraff,

Hallo @HaiRaider66,

an dieser Thematik arbeitet unser Entwicklungsteam mit Hochdruck.

Da dies jedoch nur einzelne User betrifft und eine Reproduktion sehr schwierig ist, kann dies aktuell ein wenig länger dauern.

Viele Grüße,
Steffen


----------



## SIGMA-Support (22. Februar 2021)

Hallo @Landbewohner,

Hallo @chubv,

sollten deine beschrieben Auffälligkeiten nach wie vor vorhanden sein, so würde ich dich bitten uns dein Gerät zur näheren Überprüfung einzusenden. Verwiese bitte bei der Einsendung auf deinen Post hier im Forum und schildere uns in einem kurzen Anschreiben dein Problem nochmals.

Viele Grüße,

Steffen


----------



## chubv (22. Februar 2021)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17233723"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @Landbewohner,
> 
> Hallo @chubv,
> 
> ...


Hallo Steffen!

Ich werde das weiter beobachten.
Ein Freund von mir hat den Rox 12 schon seit knapp einem Jahr. Vor 3 Wochen waren wir unterwegs und sein Rox hat sich auch einmal während der Fahrt einfach abgeschalten.
Das ist im früher auch schon immer wieder mal passiert.

Dürfte also zumindest kein Einzelfall sein.


----------



## Rolli2609 (22. Februar 2021)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Unterstützt der Rox12 die Anzeige des Garmin Varia Radar?


nein, tut er leider nicht. vielleicht kommts ja mal mit nem SW Update..? wäre nett, diese Anregung habe ich auch schon mal an Sigma geschrieben. ich nutze das hier zusätzlich für mein Varia RTL, habe ich günstig gebraucht erstanden:








						Garmin Varia™-Radaranzeigegerät
					






					buy.garmin.com


----------



## SIGMA-Support (22. Februar 2021)

Hallo @Langos1000HUF,
Hallo @Flipper63,

Wir als Firma Sigma sind darauf bedacht unsere Produkte nachhaltig zu konzipieren, sowie diese auch langfristig zu supporten. Aus diesem Grund wird es weiterhin unbegrenzten Support für den ROX 12.0 SPORT geben.

Viele Grüße,
Steffen


----------



## chubv (22. Februar 2021)

Warum gibt es eigentlich die % Anzeige beim Akku nicht mehr?
Ich habe gelesen, dass es die einmal gegeben hat.


----------



## Resimilchkuh (22. Februar 2021)

Die ist nur oben aus der Mini Statusleiste raus, kann aber in den Profilen als Feld angelegt werden.


----------



## HaiRaider66 (22. Februar 2021)

chubv schrieb:


> Warum gibt es eigentlich die % Anzeige beim Akku nicht mehr?
> Ich habe gelesen, dass es die einmal gegeben hat.


Kannst Du Dir als Anzeigefeld konfigurieren.


----------



## chubv (22. Februar 2021)

Ok, danke euch..


----------



## DRT (22. Februar 2021)

Langos1000HUF schrieb:


> Ich kenne so ein Phänomen auch vom Smartphone, wenn das mal mehrere Tage oder Wochen ausgeschaltet rum lag. Wenn ich dann (auch im freien ohne Wolken) eine GPS-Verbingung suche kann es mitunter auch mehrere Minuten dauern bis ein GPS fix hergestellt ist. In dem Fall lässt es sich einfach beheben indem man das Telefon mit dem Internet verbindet (egal ob Mobilfunk oder wifi) da dann i.d.R. A-GPS zur Positionsbestimmung genutzt wird.
> 
> Bei der Initiierung der GPS Verbindung sendet jeder Satellit neben den eigenen Positionsdaten auch die Daten aller anderen Satelliten (z.B. Umlaufbahn, Frequenzen...) an das Gerät. Je längerer das Gerät nicht verbunden war, desto länger kann diese Datenübertragung /-synchronisation dauern.
> Da kommt dann das A-GPS zum Spiel, damit werden u.a. diese Satellitendaten übers Internet an das Gerät gesendet, was den Verbindungsaufbau deutlich beschleunigt.



Könntest Du das bitte für einen komplett unwissenden noch etwas genauer beschreiben ? Konnte das bei meinem Gerät nämlich auch schon beobachten, habs aber bisher als Voodoo abgetan.

Wenn das Gerät also Positionsdaten (durch die Position des W-LAN Standortes, oder über das W-LAN aus dem www ?) bekommt, warum klappt dann erst die Verbindung zu den Satelliten ? 

Oder deute ich die GPS-Signalanzeige falsch ? Keine Balken bedeuten nicht "keine Verbindung", sondern Verbindung mit zu wenigen Satelliten um die Position genau berechnen zu können ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langos1000HUF (23. Februar 2021)

DRT schrieb:


> Könntest Du das bitte für einen komplett unwissenden noch etwas genauer beschreiben ? Konnte das bei meinem Gerät nämlich auch schon beobachten, habs aber bisher als Voodoo abgetan.


Ich kann es versuchen, ich bin aber kein Profi-Geocacher sondern nur etwas technikinteressiert und hatte mich in das Thema mal grob eingelesen.
Im Grunde brauchst du für einen GPS-Fix von deinem Gerät die Verbindung und Signalübertragung zu mind. 4 Stateliten. Aus den Signalen errechnet das Gerät die Entfernung zu den jeweiligen Sateliten woraus sich ein Schnittpunkt ergibt. Da die ~30 GPS-Satelien keine starre Position über der Erde haben sondern sich permanent in ihren Umlaufbahnen um die Erde bewegen, braucht das Gerät noch die Information welcher Satelit sich gerade wo befindet (quasi deren Positionsdaten). 
Diese Positionsdaten aller Sateliten speichert das Gerät in einer Liste. Wenn das Gerät jetzt lange Zeit ausgeschaltet bzw. nicht Verbunden war, ist diese Liste nicht mehr aktuell und muss neu Übertragen werden. Da die Übertragungsrate zwischen Sateliten und Gerät nicht besonders schnell ist kann das dann mehrere Minuten dauern.
Dazu benutzen internetfähige Gerät dann i.d.R. den A-GPS Modus. Es gibt irgendwelche Provider, die die aktuellen Positionsdatenlisten im Internet bereitstellen. Wenn dein Gerät beim GPS-Verbindungsaufbau im dem Internet verbunden ist und eine aktuelle Liste benötigt, läd es diese dann vorzugsweise übers Internet weil das bedeutend schneller ist als die Satelitenübertragung.



DRT schrieb:


> Wenn das Gerät also Positionsdaten (durch die Position des W-LAN Standortes, oder über das W-LAN aus dem www ?) bekommt, warum klappt dann erst die Verbindung zu den Satelliten ?


Am Handy weiß ich, dass da bei A-GPS zusätzlich noch der Mobilfunkmastenstandort und/oder WLAN Standort einbezogen wird. Ob der Rox den WLAN Standort einbezieht weiß ich nicht.
Wie gesagt, grundsätzlich funktioniert die Standortbestimmung vollkommen ohne Internet, dass kann nur wie beschrieben unter Umständen lange dauern und kann bei Internetverbindung beschleunigt werden.
Am besten schaust du dir mal das Video hier an, bevor ich mich noch um Kopf und Kragen rede. Circa ab Minute 10 wird auch die A-GPS Funktionalität genau erklärt:







DRT schrieb:


> Oder deute ich die GPS-Signalanzeige falsch ? Keine Balken bedeuten nicht "keine Verbindung", sondern Verbindung mit zu wenigen Satelliten um die Position genau berechnen zu können ?


Da ich den Rox (noch) nicht besitze, kann ich dazu nicht viel sagen ich kenne die Anzeigen am Rox nicht. Für mich wäre logisch wenn "keine Balken" auch "keine Verbinungen" bzw. Verbindungsaufbau bedeuten, vorhandene Balken Standortbestimmung erfolgreich bedeuten und die Anzahl der Balken die Signalstärke anzeigen. Die Signalstärke hängt ja davon ab wie frei die "Sicht" von dem Gerät zum Himmel ist oder eben durch Bäume, Wolken, (Häuser-)Schluchten etc. eingeschränkt ist.


----------



## Langos1000HUF (23. Februar 2021)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> nein, tut er leider nicht. vielleicht kommts ja mal mit nem SW Update..? wäre nett, diese Anregung habe ich auch schon mal an Sigma geschrieben. ich nutze das hier zusätzlich für mein Varia RTL, habe ich günstig gebraucht erstanden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alternativ gibt es für die Anzeige auch eine Smartphone App von Garmin


----------



## Rolli2609 (23. Februar 2021)

Langos1000HUF schrieb:


> Alternativ gibt es für die Anzeige auch eine Smartphone App von Garmin


ja, ok, aber ich gehöre zu den absoluten Smartphone- Verweigerern ;-)
dieses kleine Teil tut zuverlässig seinen Job. allerdings ist da keine akustische Warnung dabei. würde ich aber auch nicht wollen, das wäre (meist) wohl zuviel gepiepse

das kannst Du auch nicht pauschal sagen, App kompatibel sind zB _RTL 510/ 511 noch nicht !!_
nur die nächste Gen., die zu ANT+ noch zus. BLE haben


----------



## Greatdisaster (23. Februar 2021)

DRT schrieb:


> Könntest Du das bitte für einen komplett unwissenden noch etwas genauer beschreiben ? Konnte das bei meinem Gerät nämlich auch schon beobachten, habs aber bisher als Voodoo abgetan.


Um deine Position mit Hilfe von GPS zu berechnen musst Du die Signale der Satelliten empfangen.
Im Signal der Satelliten ist die exakte (!) Zeit kodiert wann das Signal abgeschickt wurde und der GPS Empfänger kann damit ausrechnen, wie lange das Signal gebraucht hat um ihn zu erreichen.
Wenn dir nun zusätzlich bekannt ist wo genau sich der Satellit befunden hat (auf den Zentimeter !) als das Signal gesendet wurde dann kannst Du Deine eigene Position ausrechnen wenn du Signale von mehreren Satelliten empfängst (Kreuzpeilung).

Woher soll nun der Empfänger wissen, wo sich ein Satellit immer genau befindet ?
Es gibt Bahndaten die die Umlaufbahnen der Satelliten beschreiben und von den Satelliten im Signal ständig mitgesendet werden.
Die Übertragungsrate dieser Bahndaten im GPS Signal ist aber extrem gering, so das es 5-10 Minuten dauert bis der Empfänger die kompletten Bahndaten empfangen hat.
Die Umlaufbahnen der Satelliten ändert sich allerdings ständig durch Schwerkraftveränderungen (Mond, ungleichmäßige Erdschwerkraft) und Sonnenwinde und nach wenigen Tagen sind diese nicht mehr gültig.
Da kommt A-GPS ins Spiel: Man besorgt sich die aktuellen Bahndaten nicht aus dem Signal der Satelliten sondern über das Internet von einem Server und damit vermeidet man die Wartezeit von 5-10 Minuten.
Der Rox12 braucht dazu eine Wlan Verbindung.


----------



## Rolli2609 (23. Februar 2021)

Langos1000HUF schrieb:


> keine Balken" auch "keine Verbinungen" bzw. Verbindungsaufbau bedeuten


ja, das denke ich auch. wobei meist sieht man entweder alle Balken oder durchgestrichen. einer oder zwei ist selten.


Greatdisaster schrieb:


> Da kommt A-GPS ins Spiel


spontan hätte ich jetzt vermutet, das der Rox 12 kein A GPS zu Hilfe nimmt. ist aber nur meine bescheidene Vermutung. das muss ja auch technisch im Gerät realisiert werden. was zwar kein Problem dar stellt, aber nötig ist das nicht. 
wer wirklich generell GPS Probleme hat, der kann ja zur Probe mal vor der Fahrt mal kurz ins Wlan und gucken, obs dann anschl. besser geht....

beim Pure GPS kann man A GPS Daten per DataCenter speichern. aber der hat auch im Vergleich zum Rox 12 einen (relativ) schwachen GPS Empfänger. 

auch kann man sich mal probehalber die GPS Genauigkeit aufs Display holen... (Statuswerte)
(stellt die Genauigkeit in Metern dar, also "1" ist der beste Wert)

ich kann das Problem nicht bestätigen. mein Gerät bekommt spontan GPS Empfang, auch wenn er länger aus war. und das z.T. schon innerhalb des Hauses.
ist nicht außergewöhnlich, man liest oft von gegensätzlichen Erfahrungen..., auch bei Geräten anderer Hersteller.

_*vor allen Dingen: beachten, das GPS Glonass im akt. Sportprofil aktiviert ist*_


----------



## Langos1000HUF (23. Februar 2021)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> spontan hätte ich jetzt vermutet, das der Rox 12 kein A GPS zu Hilfe nimmt. ist aber nur meine bescheidene Vermutung. das muss ja auch technisch im Gerät realisiert werden. was zwar kein Problem dar stellt, aber nötig ist das nicht.


Darüber lässt sich von unserer Seite aus nur spekulieren. An sich sind das aber nur ein paar Zeilen Code im Betriebssystem und in Android müsste das sowieso schon nativ drinnen sein. Ich denke im Rox wird das automatisch gemacht wenn eine Wifi Verbindung besteht.
Und darauf stütze ich ja meine ganze These, dass ich hier im thead irgendwo am Anfang mal gelesen habe das die Firmware vom Rox einen Android 4.x Unterbau hat.

Übrigens kann ich mir vorstellen, dass darin auch eine Ursache für die Systeminstabilitäten des Rox liegt. Wenn ich an die Smartphones von vor 8-10 Jahren zurückerinnere, die damals mit Android 4.x liefen waren Berichte von spontan abstürzenden, einfrierenden, rebootenden oder den vollen Akku innerhalb von wenigen Stunden leersaugenden Telefonen nicht unüblich. Allerdings betrafen die Probleme nie alle Geräte eines Fabrikats und die Ursachen konnten auch nicht immer restlos aufgeklärt werden.


----------



## Landbewohner (23. Februar 2021)

Scrat schrieb:


> @Landbewohner Kann es sein dass Du Dir ein Profil mit „ICY“ angelegt und ausgewählt hattest? Das wäre dann nämlich Indoor Cycling, da ist das GPS deaktiviert.
> 
> Ich bin deswegen auf einer Tour mal bald wahnsinnig geworden und war auch kurz davor das Teil zurückzusetzen, zufällig ist mir dann das mit dem Profil eingefallen und nach dem Umstellen auf das MTB-Profil war innerhalb von Sekunden GPS da.
> 
> Bei Dir könnte das durch das zurücksetzen und Neueinrichtung passiert sein?


Hi nein war sicher ein Outdoor Profil, hab sogar unterwegs angehalten weil ich das auch in Verdacht hatte.

Das Eigenartige ist nach dem 2. mal Werkseinstellung hat er das Gps nach 20 sec. gefunden.
Könnte es damit zu tun haben das der Akku wirklich auf ''null'' war ?

Hab den alten Rox 10 heute probiert, der is jetzt 6 Monate in der Lade gewesen , aufgeladen eingeschaltet und nach 3 min losgefahren 😀

Alle Sensoren und Gps nach wenigen Sekunden


----------



## DRT (23. Februar 2021)

vielen Dank für Eure ausführlichen Antworten @Langos1000HUF & @Greatdisaster 👍
Sehr interessantes Thema, werde mir das Video später auf jeden Fall noch ansehen.

Das ich bei mir Zuhause einen schlechten Empfang habe weis ich, da das Autonavi auch immer sehr lange braucht bis es ein GPS Signal hat. Bisher dachte ich immer das es Zufall wäre das der Empfang am ROX plötzlich da war als ich das WLan eingeschalten hab um mich mit Komoot zu verbinden. Werde das mal weiter beobachten.

Ärgerlich war es allerdings auf meinen beiden letzten Touren. Hab das Gerät jeweils im ausgeschaltenen Zustand einmal 25 und einmal 70km im Auto zum Startpunkt mitgenommen. Vor Ort eingeschalten und 1h bzw. 1,5h lang keinen Empfang gehabt. Wiesen, Felder, wolkenloser Himmel. Da hat auch Ein/Ausschalten etc. nichts geholfen... Blindflug war angesagt... 😤


----------



## Langos1000HUF (24. Februar 2021)

DRT schrieb:


> Ärgerlich war es allerdings auf meinen beiden letzten Touren. Hab das Gerät jeweils im ausgeschaltenen Zustand einmal 25 und einmal 70km im Auto zum Startpunkt mitgenommen. Vor Ort eingeschalten und 1h bzw. 1,5h lang keinen Empfang gehabt. Wiesen, Felder, wolkenloser Himmel. Da hat auch Ein/Ausschalten etc. nichts geholfen... Blindflug war angesagt... 😤


Naja 1 bzw. 1 1/2 Stunden dauert normalerweise kein GPS fix, eher so 5-10min im schlechtesten Fall. Das ist schon sehr ungewöhnlich und würde dann doch eher auf sowas hindeuten:


Scrat schrieb:


> @Landbewohner Kann es sein dass Du Dir ein Profil mit „ICY“ angelegt und ausgewählt hattest? Das wäre dann nämlich Indoor Cycling, da ist das GPS deaktiviert.
> 
> Ich bin deswegen auf einer Tour mal bald wahnsinnig geworden und war auch kurz davor das Teil zurückzusetzen, zufällig ist mir dann das mit dem Profil eingefallen und nach dem Umstellen auf das MTB-Profil war innerhalb von Sekunden GPS da.
> 
> Bei Dir könnte das durch das zurücksetzen und Neueinrichtung passiert sein?





Rolli2609 schrieb:


> _*vor allen Dingen: beachten, das GPS Glonass im akt. Sportprofil aktiviert ist*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chubv (24. Februar 2021)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> in der Aufnahme des Rox sind ja die Löcher für den Barometer und die Töne kommen da auch raus.
> und die gehen direkt nach unten "in die Aufnahme des Vorlenkerhalters rein".


Ich habe am Sonntag ein Loch in die Halterung gebohrt. Heute war ich das erste mal unterwegs. Man mag es nicht glauben aber das ist ja 1000:1. Das hätte ich nicht erwartet. Danke noch einmal für den Tipp!!  


Heute hat sich mein Rox Gott sei Dank bei einer 75km Tour kein einziges Mal abgeschalten und für das Re-Routing gibt's großes Lob. Davor hatte ich den Garmin Edge 830, der in dem Punkt wirklich schwach ist.

Da ich mit dem Rox auch am E-Bike unterwegs bin hätte ich noch einen Wunsch/Verbesserungsvorschlag @SIGMA-Support.
Mein E-Bike (Shimano Steps 8000) schaltet sich nach ca. 30 Minuten Pause von alleine aus. Somit geht die Verbindung zum Rox verloren. Wenn ich das Bike wieder einschalte verbindet sich der Rox leider nicht wieder von alleine.

Wäre schön wenn der Rox nach einer längeren Pause, er bekommt ja mit wenn sich eine Zeit lang nix tut, von selbst versucht sich wieder zu verbinden.


----------



## chubv (24. Februar 2021)

Ich wollte gerade meine heutige Tour in der Sigma Link App über die Cloud abrufen.
Allerdings habe ich jetzt alles doppelt.
Bei den Aktiviätetn wird mir 3 angezeigt. Das ist richtig denn ich habe erst 3 aufgezeichnet.
Wenn ich dann da drauf drücke habe ich aber auf einmal alles doppelt!?

Meine Aktivitäten lade ich via WLAN vom Rox in die Cloud und dann in die App.

Kann ich die Doppelten jetzt einfach in der App löschen oder sind die dann am Rox auch weg?


EDIT: Ich habe jetzt noch einmal den Sync am Rox in die Cloud ausgeführt und dann in der App. Jetzt passt es wieder  aber ganz suaber läuft das nicht.


----------



## Rolli2609 (24. Februar 2021)

chubv schrieb:


> Kann ich die Doppelten jetzt einfach in der App löschen oder sind die dann am Rox auch weg?


vom Gerät wird nichts entfernt, das kannst nur Du selbst händisch am Rox.
 vermutlich auch am PC in den Rox/ Laufwerksordnern .


----------



## DRT (24. Februar 2021)

Langos1000HUF schrieb:


> Naja 1 bzw. 1 1/2 Stunden dauert normalerweise kein GPS fix, eher so 5-10min im schlechtesten Fall. Das ist schon sehr ungewöhnlich und würde dann doch eher auf sowas hindeuten...


Bei versehentlich falscher Profilwahl bzw. "GPS aus" hätte ich auch weit nach 1,5 Std noch keinen Empfang gehabt 😉


----------



## Rolli2609 (24. Februar 2021)

ja das stimmt natürlich. aber wie der Kollege @Langos1000HUF schon sagte, das ist nicht normal. da brauch ich auch nicht mit A GPS Satelliten- Bahndaten, Wlan Hilfe oder was auch immer anfangen.
die Mühe wirst Du Dir machen müssen und Sigma kontaktieren, Lösung, Reparatur , Austausch... 
(falls das Problem permanent ist)
Noch in der Garantiezeit? dann sowieso kein Thema


----------



## DRT (24. Februar 2021)

what ? Du mischt gerade Zweierlei.

Langsamer Verbindungsaufbau Zuhause - geht offensichtlich mit Zuhilfenahme von WLAN schneller - Grund gut erklärt, alles bestens.

2 x kein Verbindungsaufbau für 1-1,5 Std in freier Wildbahn... und da bist Du dir auch wirklich ganz sicher das das kein ROX12 Feature ist !?

Und danke für den Hinweis: wenn ich es für nötig halte, dann würde ich sogar zum Äußersten greifen, bei Sigma anrufen und mit ihnen sprechen. Und das ganz und gar mühelos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIGMA-Support (25. Februar 2021)

Hllao @chubv,

über das Kurzauswahlmenü (wischen von oberen Rand nach unten) kannst du jederzeit die Sensoren neu Verbinden lassen. Drücke hierzu einfach auf die Kachel (Sync. Sensoren).

Solltest Du Aktivitäten aus dem Data Center oder aber der Link App entfernen, so werden diese nicht auf dem ROX 12.0 SPORT selbst gelöscht.

Viele Grüße,
Steffen


----------



## Langos1000HUF (25. Februar 2021)

DRT schrieb:


> what ? Du mischt gerade Zweierlei.


Naja vermischt ist da eigentlich nichts. Im Grunde sind beides GPS Verbindungsprobleme und prinzipiell gelten auch die gleichen Lösungsansätze.



DRT schrieb:


> Langsamer Verbindungsaufbau Zuhause - geht offensichtlich mit Zuhilfenahme von WLAN schneller - Grund gut erklärt, alles bestens.


Da du diesen langsamen Verbindungsaufbau regelmäßig mit verschiedenen Geräten auftritt, könnte es tatsächlich sein, dass sich bei dir in der Umgebung eine Art Störeinfluss befindet. Wenn wir dir mit der Wifi-Verbindung für A GPS einen Lösungsansatz präsentieren konnten der dir hilft freut uns das, umso besser.



DRT schrieb:


> 2 x kein Verbindungsaufbau für 1-1,5 Std in freier Wildbahn... und da bist Du dir auch wirklich ganz sicher das das kein ROX12 Feature ist !?


2x so ein total Ausfall in offenem Gelände für 1-1,5h ist halt untypisch und da lässt sich eigentlich auch nur noch spekulieren. Vielleicht hattest du in den Momenten auch einfach nur 2x Pech und es gab doch irgendwelche nicht offensichtlichen Störeinflüsse. 
Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe hat der Verbindungsaufbau beim Tourstart wieder lange gedauert, du bist ohne GPS Fix losgefahren und nach 1-1,5h hat das Gerät während der Fahrt eine GPS Verbindung aufgebaut. Ich glaube unter Umständen kann sich der Verbindungsaufbau zusätzlich verlangsamen wenn das Gerät in Bewegung ist, aber das sich das auf 1-1,5h summiert ist schon kurios. 
Vielleicht kannst du das nächste mal wenn du so eine Situation erlebst als workaround probieren am Handy den Wifi Hotspot einzuschalten und den Rox damit zu verbinden.

Ansonsten stößt hier die Ferndiagnose im Forum an ihre Grenzen denke ich. Mehr als diese Tipps kann ich nicht liefern:
1. Vergewissern das richtige Profil ausgewählt zu haben bzw. ob GPS aktiviert ist
2. Am Rox Wifi aktivieren und mit einem Netzwerk verbinden für A GPS
3. Den Rox mal neu starten

Ob das ein Rox "Feature" ist, schwer zu sagen. Ich kann in den Rox nicht "reinschauen", von Programmcode oder Log-Dateien verstehe ich nicht viel. Ich kann es mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, da es ja schon locker über 15 Jahre mobile GPS Geräte gibt und das System ausgereift und eigentlich kugelsicher ist. Auch wenn Sigma bei dem Gerät eine Historie von Softwareschwierigkeiten hat, kann was das GPS angeht eigentlich nicht viel schiefgehen denke ich.

Übrigens habe ich mir mittlerweile einen Rox 12 bestellt und kann mir dann bald ein eigenes Bild machen.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (27. Februar 2021)

chubv schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Mit der Suche bin ich leider nicht fündig geworden ... ich war heute auf meiner zweiten Tour mit dem Rox 12 Sport unterwegs und in den ersten 20 Minuten hat er sich zwei mal abgeschalten. Äußerst ärgerlich, da diese Information jetzt in meiner Aufzeichnung fehlt. Interessanterweise ist er aber gleich wieder auf der Route sobald man ihn einschaltet. Man muss sie also nicht neu laden oder so.
> Das spricht leider nicht gerade für die Software. Ziemlich ärgerlich, denn eigentlich habe ich auf den Rox gewechselt weil ich routingtechnisch mit dem Garmin Edge 830 unzufrieden bin. Aber da ist es ja fast besser einen Computer zu haben der die Neuberechnung nicht schafft als einen zu haben der abschwirrt.
> ...


Okay, dir scheint der Leidensdruck mit dem Garmin nicht groß genug gewesen zu sein. Mal schauen, wann dir die Krankheiten des Rox auf den Zeiger gehen. Der kann mit wahrlich noch viel mehr Späßen aufwarten.


----------



## chubv (28. Februar 2021)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Okay, dir scheint der Leidensdruck mit dem Garmin nicht groß genug gewesen zu sein. Mal schauen, wann dir die Krankheiten des Rox auf den Zeiger gehen. Der kann mit wahrlich noch viel mehr Späßen aufwarten.


Bis jetzt hatte ich sonst keine Probleme und bin zufrieden.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (28. Februar 2021)

chubv schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hatte ich sonst keine Probleme und bin zufrieden.


Ich hoffe wirklich für Dich, dass es so bleibt. Ansonsten sind die mittlerweile gut 134 Seiten dieses Threads lesenswerte Lektüre.


----------



## ShawnHast (2. März 2021)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support
> Unterstützt der Rox12 die Anzeige des Garmin Varia Radar?



Auf eine Garmin Varia Unterstützung würde ich nicht mehr hoffen. Das wird schon seit 2018 gewünscht :-( Finde ich schade, weil das Teil für viele, die auf der Straße unterwegs sind, sicherheitsrelevant ist.


----------



## Rolli2609 (2. März 2021)

ShawnHast schrieb:


> würde ich nicht mehr hoffen


ja, sehr unwahrscheinlich. 
ein Nachfolger ist ja für 2022 angekündigt. bin gespannt, ob's da dann gemacht wird....


----------



## Abstrampler (2. März 2021)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Ich hoffe wirklich für Dich, dass es so bleibt. Ansonsten sind die mittlerweile gut 134 Seiten dieses Threads lesenswerte Lektüre.


Liebe Gemeinde, 

Ich muss jetzt mal eine Lanze für den Rox 12 brechen. Hatte vorher den Garmin Edge 1000, der den zweiten Sturz nicht überlebt hat. War recht zufrieden mit dem Teil... Da der Edge 1030 vor zwei Jahren noch exorbitant teuer war, habe ich den Fehler begangen, den Edge 820 zu kaufen. Könnt ihr euch ein Navi vorstellen, dass man während der Fahrt nicht bedienen kann, weil der Prozessor mit der Navigation schon zu 98% beschäftigt ist? Bildschirme wechseln? Geht nicht. Karte scrollen? Geht nicht. Ständig Sync Probleme, das WLAN blieb an, saugte den Akku leer.... Der Edge 1000 vergaß bei Firmwareupdates manchmal die letzte Tour und und und. Ich gab letzten Sommer nach dem Datenbankhack bei Garmin auf (es fehlen immer noch Daten) und kaufte mir den Rox12, den ich mit den Garmin Sensoren benutze. Sorglos und voll zufrieden. Aber wenn ich trotzdem mal meckern darf: Mehr Kontrast bei der Kartendarstellung wäre super. Ich habe die Optimierungsversuche bei Garmin live miterleben dürfen und sie haben eine echte Verbesserung geschafft. Falls der Stromsparmodus der Edge Reihe nicht patentiert ist wünsche ich mir den auch zu Weihnachten...


----------



## ShawnHast (2. März 2021)

Der Edge 820 oder 1000 sind völlig veraltete Modelle und kein Vergleichsmaßstab. Der Rox 12 muss sich mit dem Edge 530/830/1030, Wahoo Roam oder Hammerhead Karroo 2 messen.


----------



## chubv (2. März 2021)

ShawnHast schrieb:


> Der Edge 820 oder 1000 sind völlig veraltete Modelle und kein Vergleichsmaßstab. Der Rox 12 muss sich mit dem Edge 530/830/1030, Wahoo Roam oder Hammerhead Karroo 2 messen.


Und da schneidet er meiner Meinung nach (bis auf Optik/Größe) sehr gut ab. Ich habe zumindest den Vergleich zum Edge 830.
Ich bin bis jetzt mit dem Rox zufriedener als mit dem Edge und möchte nicht mehr tauschen.
Der Edge hatte sicher Features die der Rox nicht hat. Aber da ich die nie benutzt habe, fehlen sie mir auch nicht. 
Da ich auch ein E-Bike (Shimano Steps 8000) habe spielt der Roam für mich nicht in dieser Liga mit, denn der unterstützt dieses System nicht. Beim Karoo habe ich auch nur etwas von der Di2 Schaltung gelesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShawnHast (2. März 2021)

Wenn Sigma sich die kritischen Punkte in dem Thread zu Herzen nimmt, wird es einen sehr guten Nachfolger geben.


----------



## Kubic (2. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen.
Habe heute das Sigma Rox 12.0 Sport erhalten. Hab es Eingeschaltet, Eingerichtet und dann wollt ich Software Updates.
Updates runtergeladen, auf Installieren gegangen. Seitdem hängt das Gerät seit gut 2,5h darin fest. Der Ladebalken befegt sich ein Stück, Display flackert kurz und Ladebalken ist wieder bei Null.
Habe Versucht: "Reboot : Zunächst "EIN" für > 10 sec drücken. Dann über gleichzeitiges Drücken der "EIN"- und "HOME"-Tasten für > 10 sec neu starten, es erscheint ein recovery meue -> Reboot wählen, erster Eintrag. " Doch irgendwie funktioniert dies bei mir nicht und ich komme nicht in dieses Recovery Menue rein.

Ich wäre sehr Dankbar, wenn mir jemand von euch helfen könnte.

Gruss Kubic


----------



## Rolli2609 (2. März 2021)

ich hatte auch ein einziges mal dieses Problem, hab ihn dann auch mit dem ersten Eintrag nicht wieder hin bekommen. ich habe dann beim nächsten Versuch den letzten (?) Eintrag genommen...
glaube ich, bin aber nicht 100% sicher.
auf jeden Fall gings dann mit nem anderen in dieser Liste


----------



## bodypilot (3. März 2021)

Kubic schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen.
> Habe heute das Sigma Rox 12.0 Sport erhalten. Hab es Eingeschaltet, Eingerichtet und dann wollt ich Software Updates.
> ...


Hallo Kubic,

Das Menu wo du Reboot gewählst hast ist schon der Recover Menu. 
Versuchs mal mit einem "wipe cache partition" oder sogar "wipe data/factory reset" gefolgt von "reboot system now".
Achtung! Bei einem "wipe data/factory reset" verlierst du alle von dir gemachte Einstellungen und alle gesammelte Daten. Also am besten erst die "wipe cache partition" versuchen, damit bleiben alle Daten/Einstellungen erhalten.


----------



## Kubic (3. März 2021)

Moin Moin Bodypilot,
würd ich sofort ausprobieren. Doch leider komme ich nicht ma in diese Optionen rein. Halte ich Power+Home Button gleichzeitig gedrückt, kommt nur kurz ein Bildschirm wo unten links "=› Recovery Mode" steht und weiter komme ich nicht. 
Danach erscheint sofort wieder der Software-Update Bildschirm, der das Update einfach nicht ausführt sondern immer wieder abbricht und von vorne anfängt.


----------



## ShawnHast (3. März 2021)

.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (3. März 2021)

Hallo @Kubic,

solltest du den Recovery-Modus nicht öffnen können, so würden wir dich bitten deinen ROX 12.0 SPORT zur weiteren technischen Überprüfung einzusenden:

SIGMA-ELEKTRO GmbH
Service Abteilung
Dr.-Julius-Leber-Straße 15
67433 Neustadt
Bitte vermerke auf deinem Anschreiben deinen Usernamen und das du uns per Forum kontaktiert hast.

Viele Grüße
Steffen


----------



## fibrile (3. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen.
Mein "Problem" ist nur kleinerer Natur und vielleicht weiß jemand was dazu:
Ich schaffe es nicht (mehr), mich am Dropbox-Account anzumelden.

Schon die Eingabe der Benutzerdaten ist seltsam, weil die eingegebenen Zeichen nicht den Standardtext im Feld ersetzen, sondern schlecht lesbar BEIDES im Feld steht. Wäre ja nicht so schlimm, wenn man sich dann anmelden könnte.

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass das mit der ReCaptcha-Funktion zusammenhängen könnte?! Aber was auch immer - man kann das Konto nicht vernküpfen.

Kennt das wer? Und hat den heißen Lösungstipp?

Vielen Dank und beste Grüße!
fib


----------



## Kubic (3. März 2021)

Hallo @SIGMA-Support ,
danke für deine Antwort. Der Kundenservice gab mir auch diese (wie ihr hier).

Halten Sie die On / Off Taste zeitgleich mit der Home Taste gedrückt, bis Sie die Anzeige "Recovery Mode" sehen
Öffnen Sie nun das Menü durch das Drücken der Home Taste
Navigieren Sie nun mit der Plus / Minus Taste zum Eintrage "wipe data/factory reset" und bestätigen Sie diese mit der On / Off Taste
Wählen Sie nun den Eintrag "Yes--delete all user data" und starten Sie anschließend das System neu.
Dem (einem Steffen S.) eben auch geschrieben, das dieser Lösungsweg bei mir nicht angewendet werden kann. 
Ich warte morgen einmal ab, eventuell hat man da noch nen Lösungsweg den ich Versuchen kann. Dann wenn noch möglich, werd ich deinen weg in angriff nehmen.

Ich danke euch für die schnellen Antworten und Hilfestellungen.

Gruß Kubic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greatdisaster (3. März 2021)

fibrile schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Mein "Problem" ist nur kleinerer Natur und vielleicht weiß jemand was dazu:
> Ich schaffe es nicht (mehr), mich am Dropbox-Account anzumelden.
> 
> ...


Exakt das gleiche kann ich auch nachvollziehen und habe es auch schon bei Sigma bemängelt.
Das Captcha wird nicht angezeigt und dadurch ist ein anmelden nicht möglich.

Der Kommentar vom Sigma Support auf mein Ticket war: Sie können das Gerät einschicken.
Ich habe es dann nicht weiter verfolgt denn die Dropbox Funktion ist nur ein nice to have und ich wollte nicht mit dem Support kämpfen denn ein einschicken bei so einem Software Problem wäre blödsinn.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (4. März 2021)

Hallo @Greatdisaster,

gerade aus diesem Grund haben wir dein Gerät angefordert, um uns den Systemsoftwarestand anzuschauen und gegebenenfalls die Systemsoftware neu zu installieren.

@fibrile

Wir möchten dich bitten uns deinen ROX 12.0 SPORT zur Softwareprüfung an die folgende Adresse zusenden:

SIGMA-ELEKTRO GmbH
Service Abteilung
Dr.-Julius-Leber-Straße 15
67433 Neustadt
Bitte vermerke auf deinem Anschreiben deinen Usernamen und das du uns per Forum kontaktiert hast.

Viele Grüße
Steffen


----------



## fibrile (5. März 2021)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17259262"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @Greatdisaster,
> 
> gerade aus diesem Grund haben wir dein Gerät angefordert, um uns den Systemsoftwarestand anzuschauen und gegebenenfalls die Systemsoftware neu zu installieren.
> 
> ...


Hallo @SIGMA-Support .
Danke für die Rückmeldung.
Weil ich natürlich um diese Jahreszeit gerne fahre, möchte ich den Rox nicht unbedingt einschicken. Vielleicht mal zur Offseason. Hab ich aber eigentlich keine. Ich hatte wegen eines Sturzschadens das Gerät im Herbst 2020 schon mal eingeschickt, die Software ist also von daher relativ "neu". Aber das ist vielleicht auch gar nicht das entscheidende Kriterium.

Bei Bedarf würde ich mich dazu also vss. über den "normalen" Support-Weg bei euch melden. Den Verweis aufs Forum kann ich auch dort natürlich vermerken.

Danke @Greatdisaster für die Bestätigung, dass es zumindest nicht an mir liegt 

Ein schönes Wochenende allen Mitlesern*innen!
fib


----------



## Rennbootlenker (5. März 2021)

@fibrile ich hab am montag meinen Rox eingeschickt und morgen kommt er wieder laut DHL.
nächste woche soll es stürmisch und schlechtes wetter werden da isses in der wohnung eh sicherer


----------



## fibrile (6. März 2021)

Rennbootlenker schrieb:


> @fibrile ich hab am montag meinen Rox eingeschickt und morgen kommt er wieder laut DHL.
> nächste woche soll es stürmisch und schlechtes wetter werden da isses in der wohnung eh sicherer


Hast ja eigentlich Recht 😄
Muss man halt mal mit dem Telefon aufzeichnen und dann manuell nachtragen.


----------



## tom_bike_Berlin (6. März 2021)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
Ich möchte gerne Ziele anfahren oder Tracks abfahren und damit die Navigation nutzen.
Nun habe ich einen Brustgurt und würde gerne während der ganzen Tour Meldungen, z.B. bei Erreichen des Puls 140 erhalten, akustisch oder visuell.
Starte ich ein Training ist meist schon nach 30 min Schluss.
Was muss ich hierzu einstellen? (Schritt für Schritt)

Vielen Dank und ein schönes Wochenende
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langos1000HUF (6. März 2021)

tom_bike_Berlin schrieb:


> Nun habe ich einen Brustgurt und würde gerne während der ganzen Tour Meldungen, z.B. bei Erreichen des Puls 140 erhalten, akustisch oder visuell.


Ich glaube du musst dafür ein workout erstellen und da als Zielgröße den Herzfrequenzbereich auswählen. Ich meine so eine Frage wurde hier schonmal gestellt und beantwortet. Das müsstest du über die Suche im thread finden.


----------



## tom_bike_Berlin (6. März 2021)

Hallo Langos1000HUF

Das mit dem Workout habe ich schon mal versucht, hat aber nicht funktioniert.
Ich verstehe z.B. nicht den Punkt Phasenwechsel und Zielzone.
Ich habe nun folgendes eingestellt:

Phasentyp: Einfach
Titel: 145 max
Phasenwechsel: Manuell
Modus: Puls
Puls: 145
Zielzone: aus

Jetzt müsste ich verschiede Einstellung und Kombinationen während der Fahrt ausprobieren, bis es funktioniert.
Das finde ich sehr aufwendig. Daher die Frage ins Forum.

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## Rennbootlenker (6. März 2021)

@tom_bike_Berlin  wenn ich im Data center ein Workout erstelle gibts "Modus" nicht, ich gehe mal davon aus das es bei mir der "Belastung" gleichkommt
du brauchst doch zum probieren nicht radfahren, stell dich hin und dreh dein rad an und stell die werte niedriger zum erreichen.
Versuch es mal so
bei Modus: kein ziel eintragen, dafür bei zielzone deine Herzfrequenz eintragen, da kann man aber bloß ein bereich wählen, schreibst du eben 80-140 rein. dann gibt der Rox ein Signal wenn du ausserhalb der Werte liegst






@fibrile genau so hab ich es die paar Tage auch gemacht, ich kann dir natürlich nicht versprechen das es bei dir nicht ne woche länger dauert, aber normalerweise sind die bei Sigma fix, vorrausgesetzt man schickt auch gleich alle Rechnungen mit dem Rox mit  meiner wird jetzt gleich erstmal durchn wald gejagt ist vorhin angekommen


----------



## tom_bike_Berlin (6. März 2021)

@Rennbootlenker Super, hat geklappt! Es steht zwar Workout beendet, aber der Rox arbeitet trotzdem, also egal


----------



## Rennbootlenker (6. März 2021)

@tom_bike_Berlin ok habs gefunden, Modus steht bei einfach da und Belastung bei intervall.
Stell bei modus einfach ne distanz ein >100km (oder größer deiner tour eben) und dann dürfte das workout erst nach der erreichten km beendet werden. und deine zielzone halt 80-140 bpm
edit: das maximale sind 40km, dann machst du eben noch 2 oder drei phasen zusätzlich mit 40 km


----------



## chubv (7. März 2021)

Heute hatte ich zum ersten mal das Problem, dass der Rox kein GPS Signal beim Start der Route hatte.
Ich habe ihn aus- und eingeschalten und es war da. Erst später ist mir aufgefallen, dass keine Herzfrequenz angezeigt wurde. Ein druck auf "Sync Sensoren" hat nix gebracht.
Ich habe mich dann aber nicht weiter damit aufgehalten.

Ich habe mir das aber jetzt nochmal angesehen. Brustgurt rauf, Sigma an, keine Anzeige. "Sync Sensoren" gedrückt, keine Anzeige.
In den Einstellungen einmal den Brustgurt getrennt und wieder verbunden. Herzfrequenz ist wieder da.

@SIGMA-Support da ist irgendwo der Hund drin!


----------



## chubv (14. März 2021)

Hallo!

Ich habe mal eine Frage zu Strava und den Live Segmenten. Meine Touren plane ich mit komoot. Synchronisiert werden die Touren nach Abschluss nach komoot und Strava. Bei Strava sehe ich dann, dass da natürlich auch das ein oder andere Segment dabei ist.

Kann ich diese Segment irgendwie auf mein Rox bringen, sodass er mir beim nächsten mal einen Hinweis gebit, dass ich mich vor einem Segment befinde?

Das DataCenter ist mit Strava verbunden. Ich habe ein Segment testweise markiert.
Allerdings sehe ich nirgends etwas von Strava im Dashboard vom DataCenter.

Achja, ich nutze Strava nur in der konstenlosen Variante.


----------



## fibrile (14. März 2021)

chubv schrieb:


> .
> 
> Achja, ich nutze Strava nur in der konstenlosen Variante.


Problem erkannt. 
Die Live-Segmente bekommst du nur in der Bezahlversion während der Fahrt angezeigt. Liegt aber eher an Strava als an Sigma 😄


----------



## chubv (14. März 2021)

Ich hab's mir fast gedacht.


----------



## ShawnHast (14. März 2021)

Hat jemand schon einmal den Rox 12 mit einem Smart Trainer (z.B. Wahoo Kickr Core) benutzt? Mit dem Profil "Indoor Cycling" kann man alle Sensordaten (Leistung, Kadenz usw) anzeigen lassen, aber ich finde keine Möglichkeit den Trainer aktiv zu steuern. Ich kann zwar eine Strecke laden und das Höhenprofil wird auch angezeigt, aber die notwendige Leistung wird nicht angepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIGMA-Support (15. März 2021)

Hallo @ShawnHast,

der ROX 12.0 SPORT ist lediglich ein Empfangsgerät und aus diesem Grund kann eine Fernsteuerung über einen Smart Trainer nicht erfolgen.

Viele Grüße

Steffen


----------



## Rolli2609 (15. März 2021)

fibrile schrieb:


> Segmente bekommst du nur in der Bezahlversion


schön das das Thema hier mal angesprochen wird. hatte eine ähnliche Frage in nem andren Fred gestellt, aber hat keiner bisher was zu gesagt. 
60 €/ Jahr machen mich auch net ärmer, aber es ist halt doch nur ne Spielerei. zumindest für mich.
naja, Segmente sind meist markant, und wenn man sich das eine oder andere gemerkt hat, kann man mal Gas geben, wenn man möchte und sich das dann zu Hause anschaun. 
anscheinend haben die leider letztes Jahr kräftig den Rotstift angesetzt:








						Strava Gratis vs. Premium! Für wen macht welches Modell Sinn?
					

Strava wirbelte sein Kostenmodell kräftig durcheinander: Summit wurde entfernt, dafür Premium neu angeboten. Frage: Was kann die Gratis Version noch?




					speed-ville.de


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (15. März 2021)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17287323"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @ShawnHast,
> 
> der ROX 12.0 SPORT ist lediglich ein Empfangsgerät und aus diesem Grund kann eine Fernsteuerung über einen Smart Trainer nicht erfolgen.
> 
> ...


Hallo @SIGMA-Support

Per ANT FE-C können andere Hersteller sehr wohl einen Indoor Trainer steuern. Dass diese Funktion nicht enthalten ist, wundert mich etwas. Somit sind strukturierte Workouts mit Sigma standalone nicht möglich und man ist auf Alternativen wie z.B. Zwift angewiesen, was auch wieder Geld kostet.


----------



## bodypilot (15. März 2021)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Hallo @SIGMA-Support
> 
> ...z.B. Zwift angewiesen, was auch wieder Geld kostet.


Es wäre sicherlich schön wenn de Rox 12.0 die Smarttrainer direkt ansteuren könnte.
Weil das nicht geht nütze Ich Indoor Cycling Workout (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.pierrox.indoorcyclingworkout&hl=en_US&gl=US, kostet nur wenige Euro) oder Golden Cheetah (https://www.goldencheetah.org/#section-download, kostet nichts).


----------



## chubv (15. März 2021)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> schön das das Thema hier mal angesprochen wird. hatte eine ähnliche Frage in nem andren Fred gestellt, aber hat keiner bisher was zu gesagt.
> 60 €/ Jahr machen mich auch net ärmer, aber es ist halt doch nur ne Spielerei. zumindest für mich.
> naja, Segmente sind meist markant, und wenn man sich das eine oder andere gemerkt hat, kann man mal Gas geben, wenn man möchte und sich das dann zu Hause anschaun.


Ärmer macht's mich auch nicht, aber 60€ für eine Spielerei ist es mir aktuell auch nicht wert.

Kann man sich die Segmente vorab irgendwie ansehen? Ich vermute auch nur wenn man Routen erstellen kann und somit aber wieder zahlen muss, richtig?


----------



## Rolli2609 (15. März 2021)

chubv schrieb:


> Segmente vorab irgendwie ansehen?


geh mal auf die Startseite, obere Leiste: klick auf "Entdecken" und dann auf "Segmentsuche" oder "Segmente" entdecken. 
gib ins Suchfeld einen Ort Deiner Wahl ein.


----------



## chubv (15. März 2021)

Super, danke!


----------



## Rennbootlenker (17. März 2021)

Kleiner Tipp, bevor ihr euren Rox zu Sigma schickt, entfernt die SD karte.
Ich hab letztens ja einen "neuen" bekommen. Der ist generalüberholt, stört mich nicht solange er funktioniert, heute wollte ich das Loch zur Höhenmessung wasserdicht machen und sehe ne Sd karte.
Hä? ich hab doch noch garkeine reingemacht?!
Die SD karte ist vom Vorbesitzer, ein Warschauer der zuletzt in Italien Urlaub gemacht hat. Fand ich recht amüsant.


----------



## axelito (17. März 2021)

bodypilot schrieb:


> Es wäre sicherlich schön wenn de Rox 12.0 die Smarttrainer direkt ansteuren könnte.
> Weil das nicht geht nütze Ich Indoor Cycling Workout (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.pierrox.indoorcyclingworkout&hl=en_US&gl=US, kostet nur wenige Euro) oder Golden Cheetah (https://www.goldencheetah.org/#section-download, kostet nichts).


Versucht doch mal die RGT-Cycling  App für den Smarttrainer. Die hat ne hübsche Grafik und ist in der Basisversion kostenlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolli2609 (17. März 2021)

Rennbootlenker schrieb:


> Loch zur Höhenmessung


die Löcher für den Barometer sind aber nicht an der unteren Stirnseite. will Dir nichts unterstellen, aber es liest sich so, als würdest Du sie da vermuten.
es sind diese kleinen Löcher hinten mittig in der Verrastung. (nur für den Fall..)
sin Dir die Höhendaten wohl nicht wichtig??


----------



## Basstler_Bln (18. März 2021)

Hallo,

nervt nur bei mir der Vermerkt von Windows, dass das Zertifikat von Sigma fehlerhaft ist ?





Erscheint beim Start vom DC ...

Sebastian


----------



## Rennbootlenker (18. März 2021)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> die Löcher für den Barometer sind aber nicht an der unteren Stirnseite. will Dir nichts unterstellen, aber es liest sich so, als würdest Du sie da vermuten.
> es sind diese kleinen Löcher hinten mittig in der Verrastung. (nur für den Fall..)
> sin Dir die Höhendaten wohl nicht wichtig??



das in der halterung sind die löcher für den lautsprecher

die öffnung für die Barometrische öffnung befindet sich hier:


a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Die Öffnung ist unten und es kommt stark darauf an, wie der ROX befestigt ist und ob evtl. mit Schutzblechen gefahren wird.
> Die Bohrung liegt hinten links (von oben drauf geschaut) und wird noch vom Cover abgedeckt. Auf dem Foto die Abbildung der Gehäuserückseite links unten und auf dem Gehäuse  oben rechts der weiße Punkt.


----------



## Rolli2609 (19. März 2021)

Rennbootlenker schrieb:


> das in der halterung sind die löcher für den lautsprecher


ja, das natürlich auch. das eine schliesst ja das andere nicht aus. ich bin (war) mir ziemlich sicher, das die Löcher in der Halterung auch den Barometer mit dem atm. Luftdruck verbinden. 
glaube mal sogar gelesen zu haben, das der Sigma Support selbst bei Problemen mit Höhe usw. gesagt hat,  man solle die Löcher in der Halterung prüfen...
finds aber grad nicht


----------



## Landbewohner (19. März 2021)

Ich hab auch Pech  mit meinem 😩
Heute ohne fahren nur in die original Halterung gesteckt, die Nase abgebrochen .

Leider knapp aus der Garantiezeit draussen


----------



## Rolli2609 (19. März 2021)

Landbewohner schrieb:


> Leider knapp aus der Garantiezeit draussen


dennoch Sigma kontaktieren. würde ich auf jeden Fall machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennbootlenker (19. März 2021)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> ja, das natürlich auch. das eine schliesst ja das andere nicht aus. ich bin (war) mir ziemlich sicher, das die Löcher in der Halterung auch den Barometer mit dem atm. Luftdruck verbinden.
> glaube mal sogar gelesen zu haben, das der Sigma Support selbst bei Problemen mit Höhe usw. gesagt hat,  man solle die Löcher in der Halterung prüfen...
> finds aber grad nicht


lies doch meinen post nochmal richtig da ist zu einem anderen beitrag der link.
wenn du die hülle ab hast ist da dass weiße Loch, diese woche bei Regen gefahren da hat es dort wasser hingezogen und die höhenmessung ist ausgefallen, die löcher in der halterung haben bei mir noch kein wasser drin gehabt


----------



## Basstler_Bln (20. März 2021)

So,

KW11/21 war eine 'typische' Rox12/Sigma Woche:

Das Thema mit dem Zertifikat im DC
Datensync über WLAN ignoriert den Anfang der Woche (Mo, Di mussten über USB geholt werden)
Freitag Abend wurden auf dem letzten km alle ANT Sensoren abgeworfen und nicht wieder gefunden.

Freu mich schon auf KW12 mit Rox12 ... 

Grüße,
Sebastian

P.s.:
Habe inzwischen Kontakt mit Stages aufgenommen, bzgl. der krassen Peaks vom September 2020 und dem folgenden Abrutschen der Leistungsmessung.
Die Peaks sollen möglicherweise vom Gyro der Trittfrequenz Messung kommen (glaub ich nicht), das Absaufen der Leistungsmessung -> Defekt am DMS - irreparabel 😶

Ed:
Na toll - kaum habe ich die fehlenden Daten im DC per USB geladen, werden sie in der Cloud entdeckt und mit ins DC geworfen - diverse Doppelungen.


----------



## T.R. (23. März 2021)

Kurze Frage: Verträgt sich der Rox 12.0 mit einer Magicshine LED Lampe? Danke....


----------



## Resimilchkuh (23. März 2021)

Du meinst, ob er durch die Lampe gestört wird? Hatte schon diverse Lampen daneben, keine Probleme.
Das hatten doch eigentlich nur  alte/günstige Funktachos, noch ohne ANT.


----------



## T.R. (23. März 2021)

O.k., danke für die Info. Die Übertragung via ANT schließt also eine Störung durch eine starke LED Lampe mit viel Lichtleistung aus. Ich bin noch im Besitz eines alten Funktachos, der gestört wird und einen neuen Bike Computer.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (24. März 2021)

T.R. schrieb:


> Die Übertragung via ANT schließt also eine Störung durch eine starke LED Lampe mit viel Lichtleistung aus.



Jein ... wenn, wird nur absoluter gestört - ANT ist dann ganz Platt.
Dh. im Gegensatz zu einfachen Funk Tachos, welche gerne Mistwerte aus der Störung ableiten, ist ANT im Zweifel einfach komplett weg.

Da ANT aber bei 2.4GHz rum funkt, sollte eine typische LED Lampe dort 'oben' mit ihrem Störspektrum nicht hinkommen - ansonsten hat man ein ernstes Problem ... jenseits vom fehlenden ANT.

Sebastian


----------



## chubv (24. März 2021)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zum Datacenter.
Bei einer Aktivität kann kann man Fahrrad 1-4 auswählen. Kann man das auch irgendwo umbennen?


----------



## Rolli2609 (24. März 2021)

chubv schrieb:


> Kann man das auch irgendwo umbennen?


Du meinst, die Zahl zu einem Wort umbenennen? wäre mir nicht bekannt...?!
höchstens die zum Rad gehörige Sportart auswählen.


----------



## chubv (24. März 2021)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> Du meinst, die Zahl zu einem Wort umbenennen? wäre mir nicht bekannt...?!
> höchstens die zum Rad gehörige Sportart auswählen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1234694


Ja genau, statt Fahrrad 1 > MTB, Fahrrad 2 > Gravel usw.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (25. März 2021)

*SIGMA PRÄSENTIERT NEUES MARKENLOGO ZUM START DER BIKE-SAISON*

SIGMA erstrahlt ab sofort in einem frischen Design. Vorhang auf für unser brandneues Logo! Passend zum Start der Bike-Saison präsentieren wir unseren zukünftigen Look: jung, dynamisch, international und naturverbunden.

Die stilisierten Gipfel und der Weg des neuen Logos symbolisieren die persönlichen Ziele, die Du als Radfahrer mit Unterstützung von SIGMA-Produkten erreichen möchtest. Die Farben Schwarz und Rot bleiben in Anlehnung an das bisherige Markenlogo erhalten. Sie stehen für fast 40 Jahre Leidenschaft für Sport und Technologie und Authentizität der Marke. Grün für die Liebe zur Natur. Alle Elemente miteinander kombiniert, führen Dich zu Deiner individuellen Freiheit.

Das neue Logo steht für die Weiterentwicklung der Marke SIGMA. Wir haben uns mehr denn je für das Fahrrad entschieden. Wir sind der Pionier des digitalen Radcomputers und das Rad bildet den wahren Kern der Marke. Es ist der wichtigste Bestandteil der SIGMA-DNA und darauf konzentrieren wir unsere Arbeit - für mehr Mobilität. Mehr Freiheit.

In den kommenden Wochen wird es weitere spannende News rund um SIGMA und unsere Produkte geben. Neugierig geworden? Mehr zu unserer SIGMA-DNA und unserem neuen Logo erfährst Du auf unserem Blog:








						SIGMA präsentiert neues Markenlogo
					

SIGMA zeigt sich zum Start der Bike-Saison im neuen Look. Ab sofort erstrahlt das Branding in frischem Design und steht für die Weiterentwicklung der Marke.



sigma-inmotion.com
				




Viele Grüße,
Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK83 (25. März 2021)

Es gibt auch ein neues Update für den Rox 12.0: Version 1.21.0.80
Gemäß Änderungsliste wird ein Problem mit der TrainingsPeak-Synchronisierung behoben.


----------



## Rennbootlenker (25. März 2021)

zum thema lampe und ant+
meine ixon space sorgt je nach ladezustand für den ausfall der sensoren


----------



## Hispanic (26. März 2021)

MK83 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch ein neues Update für den Rox 12.0: Version 1.21.0.80
> Gemäß Änderungsliste wird ein Problem mit der TrainingsPeak-Synchronisierung behoben.


Meiner sagt mir, dass immer noch die Version 1.20.480 aktuell ist. Vielleicht findet die Auslieferung in Wellen statt.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (27. März 2021)

Rennbootlenker schrieb:


> zum thema lampe und ant+
> meine ixon space sorgt je nach ladezustand für den ausfall der sensoren


Sollte das reproduzierbar sein, würde ich mal bei Bumm nachfragen, wie sie durch die EMV Untersuchung für die CE Konformitätserklärung gekommen sind ... ernsthaft.

Das ne Led Lampe mit ihrer Stromregelung (idR. über PWM) bis in den 2,4GHz Bereich kommt ist nicht in Ordnung.
Und das der Mikrocontroller für die Bedienung da rumsaut, ist zwar theoretisch möglich (höherer Takt), aber eher unwahrscheinlich weil keine Leistung hinter ...

Ich hatte vor Jahren mal eine billig Dashcam am Rad, die konnte im Umkreis von 1m, GPS platt machen.
Was in der Tat recht schwierig ist - ne Messung hatte mir gezeigt, dass das Ding ziemlich breitbandig einen Rauschteppich ausgebreitet hat, welcher zu gut einem Drittel in den GPS Bereich hineinreichte (~1,5GHz).

Sebastian


----------



## Rennbootlenker (28. März 2021)

Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Sollte das reproduzierbar sein, würde ich mal bei Bumm nachfragen, wie sie durch die EMV Untersuchung für die CE Konformitätserklärung gekommen sind ... ernsthaft.


das war definitiv reproduzierbar, ist mir letztes jahr aufgefallen als mein  Rox9.1 den geist aufgegeben hat und ich so immer mit den rox12 auf arbeit bin
mit dem rox0.1 gab es allerdings keine probleme, der hatte nur aussetzer bei den 25 euro china Creed Led lampen


----------



## MK83 (28. März 2021)

@SIGMA-Support 
Hieß es nicht, die Problematik mit den Herzfrequenzsensoren wurde endgültig behoben? Ich habe nach wie vor bei fast jeder Ausfahrt kurze Aussetzer mit meinem Sigma Brustgurt. An meinem Rox 10, den ich täglich zum Pendeln verwende, gibt es keinen einzigen Ausfall. Installiert ist derzeit die Firmware 1.20.480 vom Dezember 2020.

Beim zweiten Log zeigte auch der Geschwindigkeitssensor unplausible Werte an. Nach einem Synchronisieren der Sensoren war alles wieder ok. Da ich jedoch die meiste Zeit bei abgeschaltetem Display unterwegs bin habe ich den Ausfall erst sehr spät bemerkt.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (30. März 2021)

Hallo @MK83,

solltest du den Herzfrequenzsensor mit beiden Geräten verbunden haben, so kann dies die Übertragung zu einem der beiden Geräte stören.

Wir bitten dich daher den Sensor nur mit einem Gerät zu verbinden.

Viele Grüße
Steffen


----------



## MK83 (30. März 2021)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17325075"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @MK83,
> 
> solltest du den Herzfrequenzsensor mit beiden Geräten verbunden haben, so kann dies die Übertragung zu einem der beiden Geräte stören.
> 
> ...


Hi!

Nein, der Sensor ist immer nur mit einem Gerät verbunden. Am Wochenende bin ich meist mit dem Rox 12.0 unterwegs mit den gelegentlichen Aussetzern und unter der Woche mit dem gleichen Brustgurt und dem Rox 10 ohne Probleme.

Schöne Grüße
Manfred


----------



## SIGMA-Support (31. März 2021)

Hallo @MK83,

wir möchten dich bitten, die Firmwareversion 1.21.081 zu installieren und erneut zu prüfen, ob du bei deinen Touren Sensorausfälle hast.

Viele Grüße
Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MK83 (31. März 2021)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17327566"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @MK83,
> 
> wir möchten dich bitten, die Firmwareversion 1.21.081 zu installieren und erneut zu prüfen, ob du bei deinen Touren Sensorausfälle hast.
> 
> ...


Hi!

Habe gestern das Update installiert aber noch nicht testen können. Ich melde mich wieder wenn ich ein paar Touren fahren konnte. 

Danke
Manfred


----------



## Landbewohner (2. April 2021)

Möchte mich hier auch offiziell bei Sigma und Steffen bedanken.
Bei meinem Rox war ja die Nase abgebrochen,
Der Rox wurde von Sigma getauscht obwohl die Garantie abgelaufen war !
Danke das ist Service


----------



## fffoxhunter (3. April 2021)

Landbewohner schrieb:


> Möchte mich hier auch offiziell bei Sigma und Steffen bedanken.
> Bei meinem Rox war ja die Nase abgebrochen,
> Der Rox wurde von Sigma getauscht obwohl die Garantie abgelaufen war !
> Danke das ist Service


Hallo, hab gestern auch beide Nasen abgebrochen. Wie hast du das gemacht? email mit Fotos? Und dann eingeschickt? Danke und frohe Ostern!


----------



## Rennbootlenker (4. April 2021)

fffoxhunter schrieb:


> Hallo, hab gestern auch beide Nasen abgebrochen. Wie hast du das gemacht? email mit Fotos? Und dann eingeschickt? Danke und frohe Ostern!


schreib ihn hier im forum an, ist der sigma support.
wenn es eigenverschulden ist wird es allerdings nicht auf garantie laufen, wenn du es fallen lassen hast oder rangestoßen bist.


----------



## fffoxhunter (5. April 2021)

Rennbootlenker schrieb:


> schreib ihn hier im forum an, ist der sigma support.
> wenn es eigenverschulden ist wird es allerdings nicht auf garantie laufen, wenn du es fallen lassen hast oder rangestoßen bist.


Eigenverschulden durch Sturz! Ist ja klar , das es so nicht über Garantie läuft. Naja heute ist ja Feiertag. Werde Sigma morgen mal per Email kontaktieren und nachfragen was die Reparatur kostet! Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (6. April 2021)

Hallo @fffoxhunter,

du kannst gerne wie von Rennbootlenker beschrieben vorgehen und uns eine E-Mail ([email protected]) oder aber PN zukommen lassen.

Senden uns bitte ein paar Bilder zu und beschreibe uns wie genau die Halterung beschädigt wurde.

Viele Grüße
Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fffoxhunter (6. April 2021)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17339064"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @fffoxhunter,
> 
> du kannst gerne wie von Rennbootlenker beschrieben vorgehen und uns eine E-Mail ([email protected]) oder aber PN zukommen lassen.
> 
> ...


Hallo und vielen Dank für die Antwort!

Habe mich soeben an die angegebene Email-Adresse gewandt. Bilder habe angefügt und die Ursache des Schadens beschrieben.


----------



## Speckies (12. April 2021)

repli schrieb:


> Update: Mail vom Akkumann aus Fernost ist da  Die Tests können beginnen!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1078224
> 
> ...


----------



## Speckies (12. April 2021)

repli schrieb:


> Update: Mail vom Akkumann aus Fernost ist da  Die Tests können beginnen!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1078224
> 
> ...


----------



## Speckies (12. April 2021)

repli schrieb:


> Update: Mail vom Akkumann aus Fernost ist da  Die Tests können beginnen!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1078224
> 
> ...


Hallo, kurze Frage zum Tausch des Accu am Rox12. Würde auch ein größerer Accu (z.B. 2400mAh) mit mehr Leistung in das Gehäuse passen ...? Also ist noch ein paar mm mehr Platz in Breite und Länge vorhanden...? Danke vorab!


----------



## till_a (14. April 2021)

Nutze den Rox 12 seit ein paar Wochen, mit der Navigation bin ich zufrieden. Allerdings sagt das Gerät immer wieder, vor allem nach dem Anhalten, "Sensor gefunden - Training starten?". Das muß mit der Stopptaste weggedrückt werden, oder es wird mit der Starttaste ein Training aufgemacht. 

Nichts gegen Training an sich, aber auf die Dokumentation meiner Fahrten pfeife ich und möchte auch nicht, schon gar nicht dauernd, danach gefragt werden 
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das abzustellen? NB: Mit dem Gerät sind keine externen Sensoren gekoppelt. Ich nehme an, daß Daten der internen Geschwindigkeitsmessung die Anfragen auslösen.

Hab ich was in den Menüs übersehen? Gibt es einen Trick? Oder ist das unausweichlich? Bin für jeglichen Tipp sehr dankbar


----------



## HaiRaider66 (14. April 2021)

@till_a ist ja vorrangig ein Trainingscomputer und nicht ein Navi. Kannst doch aufzeichnen und am Ende der Tour einfach nicht speichern.


----------



## Bike_N_D (14. April 2021)

till_a schrieb:


> Hab ich was in den Menüs übersehen? Gibt es einen Trick? Oder ist das unausweichlich? Bin für jeglichen Tipp sehr dankbar


Nicht wirklich, aber ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich gar nicht ob eine Navigation funktioniert, wenn man nicht den "Play" Knopf (unten rechts am Gerät) gedrückt hat. Wie machst du das mit der Navigation bzw. wie benutzt du das?


----------



## till_a (14. April 2021)

Dankeschön HaiRaider66 und Bike_N_D!



HaiRaider66 schrieb:


> @till_a ist ja vorrangig ein Trainingscomputer und nicht ein Navi. Kannst doch aufzeichnen und am Ende der Tour einfach nicht speichern.


Ja, da muß ich mich wohl den Gegebenheiten beugen... ist nicht schlimm, hätte mich nur gefreut, wenn es anders geht.



Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, aber ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich gar nicht ob eine Navigation funktioniert, wenn man nicht den "Play" Knopf (unten rechts am Gerät) gedrückt hat. Wie machst du das mit der Navigation bzw. wie benutzt du das?


Hab immer die Navigation gestartet und bekomme die Karten-Ansicht mit Richtungsanweisungen, bis irgendwann die Trainings-Anfrage kommt. Die muß man annehmen oder wegdrücken, die Navigation geht dann weiter.


----------



## Bike_N_D (14. April 2021)

till_a schrieb:


> Hab immer die Navigation gestartet und bekomme die Karten-Ansicht mit Richtungsanweisungen, bis irgendwann die Trainings-Anfrage kommt. Die muß man annehmen oder wegdrücken, die Navigation geht dann weiter.


Interessant, hab ich noch gar nicht versucht, aber abgesehen davon, möchte ich meine Radfahrten schon gern aufzeichnen, also drücke ich den Playknopf immer


----------



## Greatdisaster (15. April 2021)

Vielleicht noch zu erwähnen wäre das der Rox12 das eigene Routing (also wenn keine Komoot/GPX Route nachgefahren wird) je nach eingestellter Sportart (Rennrad/MTB/Cross/Fahrrad) anpasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yonk (16. April 2021)

DRT schrieb:


> vielen Dank für Eure ausführlichen Antworten @Langos1000HUF & @Greatdisaster 👍
> Sehr interessantes Thema, werde mir das Video später auf jeden Fall noch ansehen.
> 
> Das ich bei mir Zuhause einen schlechten Empfang habe weis ich, da das Autonavi auch immer sehr lange braucht bis es ein GPS Signal hat. Bisher dachte ich immer das es Zufall wäre das der Empfang am ROX plötzlich da war als ich das WLan eingeschalten hab um mich mit Komoot zu verbinden. Werde das mal weiter beobachten.
> ...


Ich habe ein uraltes Garmin HCX (ohne Internetverbindung) und da ist das Verhalten ganz genauso.  Wie schon erläutert, dauert es einfach sehr lange, bis die Korrekturbahndaten (Emphemeris, Almanac) vom Satelliten übertragen werden; für die Erstpeilung der Satelliten wird die letzte gespeicherte Position, die aktuelle Uhrzeit, und die alten Bahndaten hergenommen.  Wenn man das Gerät ausgeschaltet bewegt, funktioniert dieser Trick nicht mehr und irgendwann geht das GPS Modul in einen ausführlichen Suchmodus über, in dem der Himmel engmaschig abgetastet wird.  Wenn dann der eigene Standpunkt nicht fest ist (weil man losgefahren ist) bzw. wenn sich die Himmelsausrichtung des Geräts dauernd ändert, kann es schon vorkommen, dass diese Suche nicht erfolgreich ist.

Glaube auch nicht, dass Sigma hier viel tun kann, da das GPS Modul wahrscheinlich mit eigener, gekapselter Firmware daher kommt.

Ein Workaround wäre, das Gerät zuhause frühzeitig einzuschalten, erst mit dem Auto losfahren, nachdem GPS erkannt wurde, und im Auto am Ladegerät anlassen.  Diese Fahrt sollte natürlich nicht als Fahrradtour gewertet werden -- wie das geht, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## HaiRaider66 (16. April 2021)

Wobei ich den Rox 12 da schon sehr schnell finde, meine Sigma id.free braucht für den GPS-Fix deutlich! länger.


----------



## Rolli2609 (17. April 2021)

hätte eher mit nem Rox 13 gerechnet, aber vielleicht gibrs den auch noch obendrauf.....









						ROX 11.1 EVO - WP Title Example
					

Egal ob du auf der Jagd nach Bestleistungen bist, dich auf deinem individuellen Niveau fit halten oder deine Touren mit Freunden und Familie teilen möchtest:



					pr-038.smarttec-staging.de


----------



## der_marv (17. April 2021)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> hätte eher mit nem Rox 13 gerechnet, aber vielleicht gibrs den auch noch obendrauf.....


Oh wow, wo kommt die Info her?
Konnte eben noch nichts finden.
Klar, ein ROX13 wäre vielleicht cooler aber dieses Teil sieht auch interessant aus.

Update:
Habe es gefunden, sogar richtig viele Infos ;-)

Es kommen noch 2 andere Geräte und eine neue App.

Hat wohl schon jemand die Webseiten dafür vorbereitet und online gestellt.
Werde den Link aber lieber nicht posten.


----------



## ShawnHast (18. April 2021)

Wieso denn nicht?

Auf Holland Bikes wird der Rox 11 Evo mit 250 EUR gelistet.

Link


----------



## chubv (18. April 2021)

Auf einer anderen Seite findet man ihn sogar um 169€ gelistet.


----------



## der_marv (18. April 2021)

Keine Ahnung, findet Sigma bestimmt nicht ganz so lustig. 
Und die waren ja echt nett mit uns hier  

Ist ja jetzt keine Raketenwissenschaft das zu finden aber das wird vermutlich eh Stress bei Sigma und dem Dienstleister geben. 
Schon sehr blauäugig das Ganze, vor allem weiß man nicht wann der Release wäre. 
Da würde ich als Kunde denen einen Einlauf verpassen außer es war geplant.


169€ als "nacktes" Gerät 
249€ mit Sensor-Set
;-)


----------



## Rolli2609 (18. April 2021)

der_marv schrieb:


> wo kommt die Info her?


hab ich zufällig entdeckt beim Lesen in nem anderen Forum.
meintest Du mit vielen Infos den Link in #3430?

ehrlich gesagt gefällt mir das Rox 11 "Konzept" sogar besser als der Rox 12.
aber das ist nat. Geschmack- u. Nutzungssache. 

wir haben auch nen Rox 11.0 hier und an dem hab ich von A-Z nicht das geringste auszusetzen.
zumindest fürs RR top!

komischerweise kriegt man den kaum unter 200 (Restbestände)

169 für den 11.1 wäre ein fairer Preis, könnte ich schwach werden


----------



## der_marv (18. April 2021)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> hab ich zufällig entdeckt beim Lesen in nem anderen Forum.
> meintest Du mit vielen Infos den Link in #3430?
> 
> ehrlich gesagt gefällt mir das Rox 11 "Konzept" sogar besser als der Rox 12.
> ...


Ah tatsächlich, habe den Link übersehen.
Genau der ist es ;-)
Dann ist die Katze eh aus dem Sack.

Da findet man auch den ROX 2.0 und 4.0 sowie die Sigma Ride App und Zubehör.

Hatte auch den ROX 11 und fand ihn von der Größe fantastisch.
Das einzige was mich gestört hat war die Pfeil - Navigation wo man an einer 3er Abzweigung schon raten musste wohin es geht.
Auf dem RR vermutlich nicht ganz so tragisch wie auf dem MTB im Gelände.
Und die spontane Flexibilität der Änderung des Ziels auf dem ROX 12 möchte ich nicht mehr missen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolli2609 (18. April 2021)

klar, für Leute, bei denen Navigation Priorität hat, ist der 11 er nicht gemacht, keine Frage.
die website gibt mir irgendwie Rätsel auf
Rox 2 / 4 versteh ich auch nicht


----------



## der_marv (18. April 2021)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> klar, für Leute, bei denen Navigation Priorität hat, ist der 11 er nicht gemacht, keine Frage.
> die website gibt mir irgendwie Rätsel auf
> Rox 2 / 4 versteh ich auch nicht


Wieso, was genau?
Günstigere Geräte aber trotzdem mit Navigation. 
Wobei der 2.0 da nirgends auf dem Foto auftaucht, außer er sieht aus wie der 4.0 mit weniger Funktionen.


----------



## Rolli2609 (18. April 2021)

naja, weil alte Roxe schon 5.0 usw heißen und weil nirgends in derAdresszeile das Wort "sigma" zu finden ist.
aber ok, ist halt so anscheinend...
doch, das Bild vom 2er ist auch da.
klick evtl. mal auf das große Sigma links oben und zieh runter


----------



## der_marv (18. April 2021)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> naja, weil alte Roxe schon 5.0 usw heißen und weil nirgends in derAdresszeile das Wort "sigma" zu finden ist.
> aber ok, ist halt so anscheinend...
> doch, das Bild vom 2er ist auch da.
> klick evtl. mal auf das große Sigma links oben und zieh runter


Die Adresse gehört zu einer Agentur die Webseiten macht ;-)

Wurden wohl von Sigma beauftragt.
Dumm nur dass die das tatsächlich online vorbereitet und die Suchmaschinensuche nicht unterbunden haben.

Wenn die Seite fertig ist wird die natürlich auf Sigma migriert.

Aber verstehe jetzt was Du mit der Nomenklatur meinst.

Update:
So, da war jemand tätig, die Seiten sind nicht mehr erreichbar bzw. wird man nun nach Benutzername/Passwort gefragt ;-)

@SIGMA-Support wir sind trotzdem sehr gespannt und das Interesse am ROX13 bestimmt weiterhin hoch. 
Falls Interesse besteht stelle ich mich sehr gerne unter eine NDA um pre release Tester zu sein 
:-D 

Gruß


----------



## SIGMA-Support (19. April 2021)

der_marv schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, findet Sigma bestimmt nicht ganz so lustig.
> Und die waren ja echt nett mit uns hier



So ist es, wenn man in der heutigen Zeit nicht genau aufpasst, verbreiten sich ungewollt Informationen. Bitte habt noch etwas Geduld – wir freuen uns, euch schon bald mit weiteren Infos zu unseren Produktneuheiten zu versorgen.
Viele Grüße und einen schönen Start in die Woche,
Dennis vom SIGMA Team



der_marv schrieb:


> Update:
> So, da war jemand tätig, die Seiten sind nicht mehr erreichbar bzw. wird man nun nach Benutzername/Passwort gefragt ;-)


----------



## Speckies (20. April 2021)

Thema -> Rox12 Akku Tausch 

Hallo in die Runde, es gab hier den Forum ja schon Ansätze und positive Erfahrungen mit dem Tausch des Akku im Rox12. In diesem Fall wurde der Akku mit der original Kapazität (2000mAh) und auch der gleichen Baugröße 1:1 ausgetauscht. 
Frage: Gibt es schon Erfahrungen mit dem Tausch eines stärkeren LiPo-Akku, der eventuell auch in der Baugröße ein paar mm mehr aufweist, aber kein Problem beim Einbau ins Gehäuse aufzeigt ...? 
Falls nicht, dann die Frage: Wie ist die Einschätzung, von den E-Technikern und Bastlern unter uns, einen stärkeren Akku mit passender Baugröße in den RoX12 einzusetzen ...?  

Danke vorab und allzeit gute Fahrt.
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_N_D (20. April 2021)

Speckies schrieb:


> Thema -> Rox12 Akku Tausch
> 
> Hallo in die Runde, es gab hier den Forum ja schon Ansätze und positive Erfahrungen mit dem Tausch des Akku im Rox12. In diesem Fall wurde der Akku mit der original Kapazität (2000mAh) und auch der gleichen Baugröße 1:1 ausgetauscht.
> Frage: Gibt es schon Erfahrungen mit dem Tausch eines stärkeren LiPo-Akku, der eventuell auch in der Baugröße ein paar mm mehr aufweist, aber kein Problem beim Einbau ins Gehäuse aufzeigt ...?
> ...


Hallo Dirk,

das wechseln des Akku ist ohne Probleme möglich. Ein größerer Akku wird jedoch vom notwendigen Platz nicht in den Rox12 passen. Die Höhe ist sehr knapp bemessen und lässt keinen Spielraum mehr zu. Ebenso sieht es in der Länge und Breite aus. Der Akku im Rox12 sitzt in einer Art "Schale", das macht es etwas komplizierter einen größeren Akku einzubauen.
Siehe Bild hier, ich hoffe @repli hat nichts dagegen, eines seiner Bilder aus der Anleitung zur Veranschaulichung zu nehmen.


----------



## Speckies (21. April 2021)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk,
> 
> das wechseln des Akku ist ohne Probleme möglich. Ein größerer Akku wird jedoch vom notwendigen Platz nicht in den Rox12 passen. Die Höhe ist sehr knapp bemessen und lässt keinen Spielraum mehr zu. Ebenso sieht es in der Länge und Breite aus. Der Akku im Rox12 sitzt in einer Art "Schale", das macht es etwas komplizierter einen größeren Akku einzubauen.
> Siehe Bild hier, ich hoffe @repli hat nichts dagegen, eines seiner Bilder aus der Anleitung zur Veranschaulichung zu nehmen.Anhang anzeigen 1254736


Vielen Dank für die fachlich gute Antwort ...!


----------



## Langos1000HUF (21. April 2021)

So, ich möchte mich mal mit einem Zwischenstand melden. Ich habe habe den Rox 12 mittlerweile knapp 2 Monate und einige hundert km im Einsatz und bin soweit zufrieden. Sowohl die reine Trainingsaufzeichnung als auch Aufzeichnung mit Navigation oder Tracknavigation klappte bisher gut. Auch die hier beschriebenen Sensorverbindungsprobleme hatte ich bisher nicht. Allerdings drücke ich auch vor jedem Trainingsstart auf Sensor sync., weiß nicht ob das nötig wäre aber wirkt vielleicht auch vorbeugend?

Ich hatte aber auch schon ein oder zweimal den Fehler, dass der Rox sich nach dem Einschalten gleich neu gestartet hat, als ich nach dem Bootvorgang direkt durch die Menüs gewischt habe. Von den anderen hier beschriebenen Fehlern und Problemen bin ich bisher verschont geblieben.

Eine Sache ist mir jedoch aufgefallen und zwar habe ich in der Auswertung der Trainingsfahrten jedesmal eine max. Trittfequenz von jenseits der 200 rpm (zwischen 230-250 rpm). Ich finde es zwar nicht weiter schlimm, da dass nur kurze peaks sind und dementsprechend in den Durchschnittswerte nicht auftauchen. Ich wüsste aber schon gern ob das normal ist, weil ich das vielleicht selbst verursache wenn ich beim bergabfahren mal in die Luft trete wenn mir die Gänge ausgehen oder ob das ein Sensor(mess)fehler ist? Ich nutze den Sigma R2 Duo Combo Sensor.

Da hier gerade der Akkutausch besprochen wird, woher kann man denn Ersatzakkus beziehen sind das (China)Onlineshops oder kann man die offiziell (von Sigma) kaufen?
Außerdem hätte ich zum Akku Thema noch eine Anmerkung an @SIGMA-Support . Mein alter Sony MP3-Player von 2014 hat eine optionale Einstellungsmöglichkeit die sich "Batteriepflege" nennt. Die besagt "Die Lebensdauer der Batterie kann verlängert werden, indem die Ladekapazität bei vollständiger Aufladung auf ca. 90% beschränkt wird". Ich kann natürlich nicht belegen ob es an dieser Option liegt, aber mein MP3-Player leistet mir immernoch teue Dienste mit dem Originalakku.
Evtl. könnte es ja interessant sein so eine Option für den Rox 12 und die Nachfolger per Update nachzureichen oder es stiftet noch mehr Verwirrung in der ewigen Akku-Diskussion


----------



## Rennbootlenker (21. April 2021)

zum thema trittfrequenz, egal ob mit duo oder nur dem powermeter kommen bei mir auch solche peaks


----------



## Langos1000HUF (21. April 2021)

Rennbootlenker schrieb:


> zum thema trittfrequenz, egal ob mit duo oder nur dem powermeter kommen bei mir auch solche peaks


Das beruhigt mich schon mal, dass ich nicht der einzige mit diesem Phänomen bin.


----------



## Rolli2609 (21. April 2021)

Langos1000HUF schrieb:


> weiß nicht ob das nötig wäre


ich glaube, das ist nur dafür, wenn ein schon bekannter Sensor mal nicht gefunden wird. 
die bekannten Sensoren sollten nach den ersten Metern eigentlich von allein da sein.
wenn nicht, dann erst syncen


Langos1000HUF schrieb:


> Ich hatte aber auch schon ein oder zweimal den Fehler, dass der Rox sich nach dem Einschalten gleich neu gestartet hat, als ich nach dem Bootvorgang direkt durch die Menüs gewischt habe.


lass ihn nach dem Booten erstmal ne Minute in Ruhe. hab mal gehört das das helfen soll/ könnte


Langos1000HUF schrieb:


> Aufladung auf ca. 90% beschränkt


ja klar, kann man ja auf div. (akku) Websites nach lesen. nicht voll, nicht leer, lagern bei 50-60 % usw....
aber nur 90% voll bedeutet halt auch 10% weniger tatsächliche Kapazität.
ich machs so, wenn er leer ist, lade ich ihn an und erst am Vorabend voll. habe ein "schwaches" Ladegerät da, (500mA max. Ladestrom) das verwende ich immer, wenn Zeit ist. schwach laden/ geringer Ladestrom  
ist generell besser für den Akku.


Langos1000HUF schrieb:


> jenseits der 200 rpm


habe auch noch nen wahoo Roam hier, der liefert mir auch TF von 220 +. und das an verschiedenen Rädern mit jeweils anderen Sensoren. der Sigma Speed/ TF Sensor ist funktionell (optisch eher nicht) ein guter Sensor. 
ich habe diese übertriebenen TF Werte immer dann, wenn ich tatsächliche TF's so um 150-160 rum habe. auf dem Gerät selbst werden diese zu hohen Werte (jenseits 200) nicht mal angezeigt. möglicherweise passiert das erst beim Übetragen / Umrechnen


----------



## Langos1000HUF (21. April 2021)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> lass ihn nach dem Booten erstmal ne Minute in Ruhe. hab mal gehört das das helfen soll/ könnte


Das mache ich i.d.R. auch so, da ich den Rox erst am Rad in die Halterung stecke, anschalten und das Rad dann sowieso noch vor die Haustür schleppen muss bevor ich loslegen kann. Die beiden male ist mir das eher aus versehen passiert. Ich wollte damit auch nur anmerken, dass das Problem wohl noch existiert. Trotzdem danke für den Hinweis.



Rolli2609 schrieb:


> aber nur 90% voll bedeutet halt auch 10% weniger tatsächliche Kapazität.


Ja klar, das wäre halt eine Abwägung zwischen evtl. längerer Akkulebensdauer gegen dauerhaft weniger zur Verfügung stehende Kapazität. Deswegen ja als opionalte Einstellung damit jeder selbst entscheiden kann und dann auch als opt-in also ab  Werk ausgeschaltet. 
Interessante Vorgehensweise beim Laden, so viel Mühe mache ich mir gar nicht  Wobei ich den Rox meist vollladen lasse wenn der eh schon am PC hängt zur Datenübertragung und die Anschlüsse liefern ja auch geringen Ladestrom.



Rolli2609 schrieb:


> habe auch noch nen wahoo Roam hier, der liefert mir auch TF von 220 +. und das an verschiedenen Rädern mit jeweils anderen Sensoren. der Sigma Speed/ TF Sensor ist funktionell (optisch eher nicht) ein guter Sensor.


Ok, dann werde ich diese übertriebenen TF Ausreißer einfach ignorieren. 


Vielen Dank schon mal für euere Antworten!


----------



## Rolli2609 (21. April 2021)

Langos1000HUF schrieb:


> Interessante Vorgehensweise beim Laden, so viel Mühe mache ich mir gar nicht


 ja klar, ich auch nicht. aber ich würde ihn jetzt aber nicht tiefentladen "einlagern", wenn ich wüsste ich kann ne zeitlang nicht fahren, warum auch immer. das meinte ich.
beim Griff zum Ladegerät achte ich aber schon drauf, schwach zu laden. weiß jetzt nicht wie PC's laden, vermuten würde ich mit 1000 mA, weiß ich aber nicht


----------



## Membran (24. April 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe drei Fragen zum ROX 12, leider habe ich im Netz nichts wirklich schlüssiges gefunden. Eventuell hilft hier ja sogar @SIGMA-Support direkt. Ich bedanke mich schonmal für jeden Tipp im Voraus!

- Ist es möglich den ROX während eines Trainings richtig auszuschalten? Hintergrund: Morgens zur Arbeit und abends zurück bzw. weitere Erledigungen. Bei längeren Pausen würde ich den ROX gern ausschalten und das Training dann fortsetzen. Einfach nur um täglich einen kompletten Tagesdatensatz zu haben ohne diesen in einzelne Aktivitäten zu zerstückeln. Beim ROX 10 war das kein Problem. Wenn ich den ROX den ganzen Tag im Standby eingeschaltet liegen lasse, ist der Akku zum Feierabend nahezu leer.

- Wie ändere ich die Lautstärke der Abbiegehinweise? Das Gerät piept - jedoch viel zu leise. 

- Gibt es eine Funktion, dass das Display während der Navigation nur kurz vor Richtungshinweisen angeht und dann wieder automatisch aus? Stichwort: Akku sparen

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Rolli2609 (24. April 2021)

Membran schrieb:


> ist der Akku zum Feierabend nahezu leer.


ob er die Aufzeichnung zum Fortführen wiederherstellt, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht. müsstest du mal probieren...
eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre, du erstellst irgendein Sportprofil, bei dem GPS deaktiviert ist.
wenn auf Arbeit, gehst du ins Hauptmenü, wechselst in dieses Profil ohne GPS und machst mit nem Druck auf die Power Taste nur den Bildschirm aus. macht halt ein wenig Arbeit und du darfst nicht vergessen, abends wieder umzustellen.
nur so ne Idee, hab gemerkt, das das Gerät in diesem Zustand sehr wenig Akku verbraucht. meiner zumindest.


Membran schrieb:


> - Gibt es eine Funktion, dass das Display während der Navigation nur kurz vor Richtungshinweisen angeht und dann wieder automatisch aus? Stichwort: Akku sparen


das geht soweit ich weiß nicht bzw, noch nicht. vielleicht wirds mal in nem Update berücksichtigt.

das mit den leisen Tönen wurde hier schon mal gepostet. könnte am Halter liegen, das der zu "dicht" ist und die Töne dämpft. denn die kommen beim Rox 12 zentral im Rastsockel raus; diese 4 kleinen Löcher.
Lautstärke einstellen geht nicht, nur an oder aus.

dazu schau mal in diesem Thread ab Beitrag Nr 3293


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chubv (24. April 2021)

Die Lautstärke vom Piepen kannst du nicht ändern.
Ich hatte auch das Problem, da ich keine Originalhalterung nutze. Der piept aber genau unten in bei der Halterung raus. Die Originalhalterung hat auch ein Loch. Ich habe dann in meine auch ein Loch gebohrt und seitdem ist es wesentlich besser.


----------



## Membran (24. April 2021)

Danke für Eure schnellen Antworten.

Zwei nützliche Tipps kann ich mitnehmen. Zum einen das Pausieren in einem Profil ohne GPS und zum Anderen das Anbohren meiner Halterung.

Ein Update, welches das Ein- und Ausschalten des Displays kurz vor bzw. nach Wegeführungshinweisen ermöglicht, wäre in der Tat sehr wünschenswert - @SIGMA-Support


----------



## Speckies (25. April 2021)

Thema: Kartenmanagement Probleme -> 
Auf meinem Rox12 wurde beim Stöbern gemeldet dass neue aktuelle Karteninhalte vorliegen und ein Update möglich ist. Nachdem ich naiv den Button und die Prozessaktualisierung gestartet habe, wurden alle installierten Karten gelöscht und der Kartenmanagementprozess steht seit gefühlten 4h In dem Zustand „Initialisierung 100%. Es tut sich einfach nix mehr.
Es wird auch keine Ladeprozess angezeigt (%) von der Deutschlandkarte. Ein- und Ausschalten oder WLAN ab- und anhängen bringt auch nix. (siehe Bilder). Rox startet sofort wieder die Initialisierung. Ein Stoppen der Initialisierung ist nicht möglich. 
Möchte vermeiden die Werkseinstellung zu starten und alles zurück zu setzen. Suche daher eine andere Lösung um wieder Karten zu installieren. 

Wer hat eine Idee oder kennt das Problem ...? Danke vorab ...!


----------



## bodypilot (25. April 2021)

Membran schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> - Ist es möglich den ROX während eines Trainings richtig auszuschalten? Hintergrund: Morgens zur Arbeit und abends zurück bzw. weitere Erledigungen. Bei längeren Pausen würde ich den ROX gern ausschalten und das Training dann fortsetzen. Einfach nur um täglich einen kompletten Tagesdatensatz zu haben ohne diesen in einzelne Aktivitäten zu zerstückeln. Beim ROX 10 war das kein Problem. Wenn ich den ROX den ganzen Tag im Standby eingeschaltet liegen lasse, ist der Akku zum Feierabend nahezu leer.


Hast du "How To Power Down When Riding Multi-day Rides" von http://www.randorichard.com/sigma-rox-12-gps schon probiert?


----------



## Flipper63 (25. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
habe das gleiche Problem. Beim Kartenupdate fängt er an runterzuladen, bricht dann aber jedesmal mittendrin ab und fängt von vorne an. Ist die Kartendatei beschädigt? Das ist echt ärgerlich, wollte eigentlich gleich noch ne tour machen.
LG


----------



## FrankyV (25. April 2021)

Bug! Download bricht bei 67% ab und startet immer wieder von vorn. Alte Karte wird aufgrund der Speichergröße offensichtlich zuerst gelöscht. Damit keine Aufzeichnung der Tour mehr möglich.
Liebes Sigma Team, vielleicht einfach die Deutschland-Karte in 4 Regionen aufteilen, funktioniert bei der Auto-Navigation schließlich auch, damit wären die einzelnen Datenpakete nicht mehr so groß.


----------



## Flipper63 (25. April 2021)

Hallo,
bin jetzt meine Tour  ohne Rox gefahren. Spaßeshalber habe ich nochmal versucht, die Deutschland-
karte runterzuladen, jetzt geht garnichts mehr. Auch die Österreichkarte hat es mir gelöscht und kann nicht mehr runtergeladen werden. Da muss Sigma wohl nächste Woche nacharbeiten
LG


----------



## MrPlowXL (26. April 2021)

Konnte meine Deutschlandkarte heute morgen ohne Probleme aktualisieren.


----------



## Langos1000HUF (26. April 2021)

@Speckies, @Flipper63, @FrankyV 

Vielleicht mal den Sigma-Kundendienst direkt über das Kontaktformular auf der Website anschreiben, mit Verweis auf das Forum. Ansonsten würde ich schätzen ihr kommt um ein Zurücksetzen auf Werkseinstellungen nicht herum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pops1501 (26. April 2021)

Ich bekomme gar kein Update angezeigt. dabei gibt's hier in der Region einige Stellen, die eine anpassung gebrauchen könnten 😅 so wie auf strava sieht's auch auf dem rox aus


----------



## SIGMA-Support (26. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

am Wochenende kam es leider zu diversen Sever-Auffälligkeiten.

Die Aktualisierung der Karte sollte nun wieder wie gehabt funktionieren.

Ein angenehmen Wochenstart und viele Grüße
Steffen


----------



## Pops1501 (26. April 2021)

Jetzt ist das Update bei mir auch da. Leider hat sich dabei der Rox irgendwann verabschiedet, hat danach wieder die Startdaten (Name, Gewicht, Größe, etc.) abgefragt. Zum Glück war alles in Sigma Data Cloud gespeichert, sodass meine Profile nicht weg sind.
Unschön, wenn sowas wegen eines Kartenupdates passiert.

Frage an @SIGMA-Support: könnt ihr was dazu sagen, warum die neue DE-Karte jetzt statt 740mb 935mb groß ist? Grenzen wurden zum Glück schon lange nicht mehr verändert, und soviel neu gebaut wurde wohl auch nicht. Hat sich da was am Detailgrad verändert?


----------



## Flipper63 (26. April 2021)

@Sigma: Yep, Karten-Updates haben wieder funktioniert. Vielen Dank für die schnelle Reaktion.
LG


----------



## Speckies (27. April 2021)

Langos1000HUF schrieb:


> @Speckies, @Flipper63, @FrankyV
> 
> Vielleicht mal den Sigma-Kundendienst direkt über das Kontaktformular auf der Website anschreiben, mit Verweis auf das Forum. Ansonsten würde ich schätzen ihr kommt um ein Zurücksetzen auf Werkseinstellungen nicht herum.


Support von Sigma hat sich zeitnah bei mir gemeldet und mitgeteilt dass deren Download Server technische Probleme hatte. Kartendownload funktioniert wieder schnell und reibungslos. Somit alles auf grün.


----------



## Speckies (27. April 2021)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17388969"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> am Wochenende kam es leider zu diversen Sever-Auffälligkeiten.
> 
> ...


Der Sigma Support ist schon super. Hat gestern morgen schnell auch auf meine direkte Anfrage reagiert. Danke nochmal ...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIGMA-Support (27. April 2021)

Hallo @Membran,

nachfolgend möchte ich nochmals auf deine Fragen eingehen:

Der ROX 12.0 SPORT kann während einer aktiven Trainingsaufzeichnung nicht abgeschaltet werden. Sobald dies versucht wird, kommt ein Hinweis, dass die Trainingseinheit erst beendet werden muss.

Eine Veränderung der Lautstärke am ROX 12.0 SPORT ist nicht möglich, da dieser Wert fest vom System vorgegeben ist.

Das Display schaltet sich nicht automatisch ein, sobald eine Richtungshinweis erscheint.

Viele Grüße
Steffen


----------



## SIGMA-Support (27. April 2021)

Hallo @Pops1501,

die Dateigröße ist immer abhängig von der Komprimierung als auch vom vorherigen Datenbestand. Daher ist es nicht möglich aufgrund der Dateigröße eine Aussage zum Dateninhalt zu liefern.

Viele Grüße
Steffen


----------



## fugezo (27. April 2021)

Noch besser wäre es wenn das Kartenupdate so implementiert wäre, dass einfach eine Meldung kommt dass die Server nicht erreichbar sind und dass das Update abbricht und die bestehenden Karten nicht löscht. Aber das Karten Update ist am Wochenende ständig in irgendwelchen Schleifen gehangen und am Ende hatte ich weder neue noch alte Karten auf dem Gerät und musste wieder einmal meine ganzen Daten eingeben. 
Zum Glück habe ich das Update erst nach meiner Tour gestartet. Montag ging es ja dann zum Glück wieder....


----------



## bodypilot (27. April 2021)

fugezo schrieb:


> ...und am Ende hatte ich weder neue noch alte Karten auf dem Gerät....


So gut als die Rox12.0 mitlerweile geworden ist und so hilfreich als der Sigma-Support ist, es ist ja nicht das erste Mal das es beim updaten der Karten zu Problemen kommt.
Ein Workaround für wenn's nochmal zu so einen Fall komt wäre die Ordner "Maps" (weiss nicht genau wie die heisst...) von dem Rox auf den Rechner zu kopieren.
Dan kann man die alte Karten wieder zurück auf den Rox kopieren wenn einen Karten-update nicht funktioniert.


----------



## FrankyV (27. April 2021)

Download hat jetzt funktioniert. Danke
Leider bringt jedes Zurücksetzen des Gerätes wie empfohlen, ein umständliches Anmelden bei sämtlichen Diensten die genutzt werden in Micro-Schriftgröße des Displays mit sich. Da man sich das Passwort nicht einmal in Klarschrift anzeigen lassen kann, bedarf es meist mehrerer Versuche.


----------



## Flipper63 (28. April 2021)

@Sigma:
Es wurde ja jetzt schon öfters angesprochen, das einige sich das "Feature" des Abschaltens des Bildschirms auf längeren Geradeausstrecken und einschalten des Displays kurz vor den Abbiegehinweisen wünschen würden. Gerade hinsichtlich der Verlängerung der Akkulaufzeit wäre das genial. Ich weiß natürlich nicht wie größ der Entwicklungsaufwand dafür ist, aber das wäre  aus meiner Sicht eine echt tolle Verbesserung für den Rox und ein Firmwareupdate, das einen echten Mehrwert bieten würde
LG


----------



## a-x-e-l (28. April 2021)

Flipper63 schrieb:


> @Sigma:
> Es wurde ja jetzt schon öfters angesprochen, das einige sich das "Feature" des Abschaltens des Bildschirms auf längeren Geradeausstrecken und einschalten des Displays kurz vor den Abbiegehinweisen wünschen würden. Gerade hinsichtlich der Verlängerung der Akkulaufzeit wäre das genial. Ich weiß natürlich nicht wie größ der Entwicklungsaufwand dafür ist, aber das wäre  aus meiner Sicht eine echt tolle Verbesserung für den Rox und ein Firmwareupdate, das einen echten Mehrwert bieten würde
> LG


Ja, die Idee ist gut. Nun ist der Rox 12 bald drei Jahre auf dem Markt. Da wird wohl nichts mehr Grundlegendes in der Richtung entwickelt werden. Der Ansatz für ein neues Gerät müsste sein, einen Akku mit mehr Wh zu haben, dann wäre das Abschalten des Bildschirms nicht erforderlich. Lassen wir uns überraschen.


----------



## Rolli2609 (28. April 2021)

Flipper63 schrieb:


> echten Mehrwert


echt jetzt?
knappe 300 € für einen Bikecomputer aus geben, um dann auf einen schwarzen Bildschirm zu gucken, finde ich eher als einen Witz.


----------



## Tosa-Inu (29. April 2021)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> echt jetzt?
> knappe 300 € für einen Bikecomputer aus geben, um dann auf einen schwarzen Bildschirm zu gucken, finde ich eher als einen Witz.


Ja, durchaus. Sofern man die Funktion abstellen kann. Bei meiner letzten 6h Tour wurde der Akku relativ knapp (nicht leer). Ich habe auch zwischendurch das Display manuell abgeschaltet, um Akku zu sparen. Wenn man lange bei hellen Lichtverhältnissen fährt (freies Feld, alpines Gebirge) dann reicht der Akku nicht für einen ganzen Tag.
Ich werde in Zukunft wieder meine Powerbank mitnehmen.


----------



## Langos1000HUF (29. April 2021)

Naja ich denke große Funktionsupdates können wir nicht mehr erwarten, was ja auch ok ist. Was an Aktualisierungen noch kommen kann sind eher Fehlerbehebungen und hoffentlich noch einige Jahre Kartenupdates.



Tosa-Inu schrieb:


> Wenn man lange bei hellen Lichtverhältnissen fährt (freies Feld, alpines Gebirge) dann reicht der Akku nicht für einen ganzen Tag.


Sollten das nicht theoretisch die besten Bedingungen zum Akkusparen sein, da dann bei automatischer Displayhelligkeit durch das transflektive Display die Sonneneinstrahlung die Displaybeleuchtung übernimmt? Also genau entgegengesetzt wie die automatische Displayhelligkeit beim Handy arbeitet oder habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden?

Was ist eigentlich mit den "40h Akkulaufzeit im Energiesparmodus" aus den FAQs auf der Sigma-Website gemeint? Ich kann dazu in den Geräteinstellungen nichts finden oder ist damit einfach nur die stand-by Zeit gemeint bei ausgeschaltetem Display, GPS, und WIFI?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langos1000HUF (29. April 2021)

Außerdem konnte ich bisher nicht herausfinden was die Werte "Beste 5k" und "Pedalierindex" die bei der Traningsauswertung angezeigt werden genau aussagen, außer dass je niedriger die Zeit der besten 5k und je höher der Pedalierindex desto besser.
Ich habe die Bedienungsanleitungen und die Sigma-Website dazu durchsucht oder gibt es Erläuterungen dazu im Data Center? Das benutze ich nicht...


----------



## Tosa-Inu (29. April 2021)

Langos1000HUF schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit den "40h Akkulaufzeit im Energiesparmodus" aus den FAQs auf der Sigma-Website gemeint? Ich kann dazu in den Geräteinstellungen nichts finden oder ist damit einfach nur die stand-by Zeit gemeint bei ausgeschaltetem Display, GPS, und WIFI?


Aktivität pausieren, Display ausschalten. Dann hält es erstaunlich lange. Ob 40h, habe ich noch nicht getestet, aber einen 8h Büroalltag übersteht es mit minmalem Verbrauch. Typischer Einsatz bei mir:

3km zur Arbeit -> Display ausschalten
3km nach Hause
2-3h Trainingsrunde

Und je nach Bedingungen ist der Akku am Abend noch 1/3 bis halb voll.


----------



## Tosa-Inu (29. April 2021)

Langos1000HUF schrieb:


> Außerdem konnte ich bisher nicht herausfinden was die Werte "Beste 5k" und "Pedalierindex" die bei der Traningsauswertung angezeigt werden genau aussagen, außer dass je niedriger die Zeit der besten 5k und je höher der Pedalierindex desto besser.
> Ich habe die Bedienungsanleitungen und die Sigma-Website dazu durchsucht oder gibt es Erläuterungen dazu im Data Center? Das benutze ich nicht...


Diese Frage habe ich hier auch gestellt. Beste 5km bezeichnet die schnellsten 5km am Stück, die du gefahren bist. Pedalierindex gibt an, wie viel % deiner Fahrt du pedaliert hast.


----------



## PeterHadTrapp (29. April 2021)

Hallo,
ich habe seit heute einen Sigma ROX.12 Sport und kann ihn nicht mit Komoot verbinden.
Folgender Ablauf:

Der Sigma ist ins heimische WLan eingebunden.
Dann also auf den Komoot-Button im ROX-Menu gedrückt.

Daraufhin erscheint wie zu erwarten die Seite, auf der unten der "Anmelde-Button" angezeigt wird. Wenn ich auf den klicke, dann wird kurz die Animation, dass die Seite geladen wird eingeblendet und danach passiert nix mehr.
Der Bildschirm des ROX hat oben einen grünen Balken in dem das Komoot-Logo steht, darunter ist die Fläche blau, ganz unten gibts eine Leiste, die nur einen "zurück-Button" anbietet.
Mehr passiert nicht ...






Die anderen Plattformen funktionieren alle, egal ob ich auf Dropbox, auf Strava oder auf Training-Peaks klicke, es öffnet sich immer relativ geschmeidig ein Anmeldefenster, nur bei Komoot erscheint der im Bild gezeigte screen und das wars ...

Auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen und alles noch mal neu hat leider nix gebracht

Hat jemand Ideen?

Wäre super, weil die problemlose Einbindung von Komoot einer der Hauptkaufgründe für das Gerät war ...


ERGÄNZUNG dazu: ich scheine nicht der einzige zu sein, dem es so geht. Ein netter User aus dem Radforum hat mein Posting dort gelesen. Daraufhin hat er Komoot an seinem ROX ausprobiert: Funktionierte. Hat sich dann bei Komoot am ROX abgemeldet und kann sich mit dem gleichen Resultat wie bei mir auch nicht mehr anmelden.


----------



## PeterHadTrapp (29. April 2021)

Moin Leute,
ich habe grade mit dem Sigma-Support telefoniert. Gespräch war sehr nett und der MA machte wirklich einen motivierten Eindruck!
Das Problem ist denen seit heute morgen bekannt. Es scheint ein grundsätzliches zu sein, das nicht nur bei der ersten Anmeldung auftritt, sondern auch, wenn man sich am Rox12 bei Komoot abmeldet und wieder anmelden will.
Die Support-Leute arbeiten dran und hoffen noch bis zum Wochenende eine Lösung zu finden.
Gruß Peter


----------



## Rolli2609 (29. April 2021)

Tosa-Inu schrieb:


> Ja, durchaus. Sofern man die Funktion abstellen kann. Bei meiner letzten 6h Tour wurde der Akku relativ knapp (nicht leer). Ich habe auch zwischendurch das Display manuell abgeschaltet, um Akku zu sparen. Wenn man lange bei hellen Lichtverhältnissen fährt (freies Feld, alpines Gebirge) dann reicht der Akku nicht für einen ganzen Tag.
> Ich werde in Zukunft wieder meine Powerbank mitnehmen.


als zus. Funktion, eine Art Notlauf, die man abschalten kann sicher sinnvoll. aber jeder ist anders, bei mir muss ein BC immer an sein. ich will ja meine Daten/ Grafiken, was auch immer, sehen! eine Bank mitzunehemen, wäre für mich nur in Ausnahmen eine Option. 
es ist schon so, wie @Langos1000HUF es beschreibt: je heller, desto besser geht der Rox. da kann die Displayhelligkeit komplett aus sein!
(packt man unterwegs das Handy aus, muss man den Schatten suchen, um was zu erkennen!)  ;-)

Der Rox 12 ist ein Top Gerät, die Achillesferse ist der Akku, ist halt so. zwar hält meiner lange genug, ca 9-10 h bei 3 Sensoren und sparsamer Helligkeit, keine Dunkelfahrten. aber Akkus werden nicht besser mit der Zeit. 

ein Systemupdate, bei dem im Hintergrund dann Strom gespart werden kann, wäre eine Super Sache, falls möglich. auch würde ich mir eine Glättung der Steigungsprozente wünschen!!
aber es stehen neue Geräte in den Startlöchern, ich denke auch, das die Unterstützung für den 12 er nicht mehr erste Priorität hat.



Langos1000HUF schrieb:


> Data Center? Das benutze ich nicht...


warum nicht, finde, das ist ein Super Programm!
(ist nat. Geschmack und Ansichtssache)
 was benutzt Du dann statt dessen? 
für mich war es (mit) ein Grund bei Sigma zu bleiben. 
ich finde es sehr hübsch und übersichtlich, und man kann wirklich alles damit machen und sehen, was nötig ist.
dafür brauch man doch nen PC oder LT, und nicht das Handy.
wobei die Link App aber auch gut ist und ne nette Ergänzung.


----------



## Tosa-Inu (29. April 2021)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> es ist schon so, wie @Langos1000HUF es beschreibt: je heller, desto besser geht der Rox. da kann die Displayhelligkeit komplett aus sein!



Muss das mal testen. Bzw erstmal schauen, wie mein Display eingestellt ist. Die Powerbank ist auch für mich eher eine Notlösung, da die im Rucksack baumeln muss und das Ladekabel irgendwie mit dem Schlauch der Trinkblase durch Ösen geführt werden muss, um dann doch meine Bewegungsfreiheit in Abfahrten einzuschränken. Da könnte man auch den Sattel gleich oben lassen.
Wie dem auch sei, lieber fahre ich mal ne halbe Stunde mit Kabel oder schwarzem Display, als wenn die Tour nicht komplett aufgezeichnet wird.

Edit: Mein Gerät war in der Tat dauerhaft auf maximaler Beleuchtung. Danke für den Hinweis 👍


----------



## Rolli2609 (29. April 2021)

Tosa-Inu schrieb:


> als wenn die Tour nicht komplett aufgezeichnet wird.


ja, natürlich, das sehe ich auch so. 
es gibt auch kleine Powerbänke, ich hab eine hier, die hat 2000 mAh. ist ungefähr 9 x1,5x2 cm, wiegt keine 100 g. wenn, dann würde ich die mit Gummis oder Klett an den Lenker machen, dazu ein kurzes Kabel, ggf wenn nötig mit Winkelstecker... so für nen Tag oder zwei ok...

mit der würde man schon relativ weit kommen, ich denke das der 12 er Akku auch so um die 2000 mAh Kapazität hat.


----------



## Tosa-Inu (29. April 2021)

[OT]


Rolli2609 schrieb:


> es gibt auch kleine Powerbänke, ich hab eine hier, die hat 2000 mAh. ist ungefähr 9 x1,5x2 cm, wiegt keine 100 g. wenn, dann würde ich die mit Gummis oder Klett an den Lenker machen, dazu ein kurzes Kabel, ggf wenn nötig mit Winkelstecker... so für nen Tag oder zwei ok...



Es gibt nichts, dass ich mehr hasse, als wenn etwas mit Klett, Kabelbinder, oder Klebeband am Rahmen rumbaumelt. Deshalb ist mein Werkzeug immer im Rucksack. Und die Powerbank nehme ich dann auch ganz gerne für eine ActionCam mit. Allein deswegen brauche ich schon mehr als 2000mAh. Und das größte Problem ist eben das Kabel vom Rucksack, zum Rox. Weniger die Powerbank an sich.
[/OT]

Ich muss mal die automatische Displayhelligkeit testen. Gut möglich, dass ich dann auch 9h lang fahren kann, was für mich dann absolut ausreichend wäre. Längere Touren sind nicht direkt geplant und schon gar nicht die Regel. Und danach kann man das Gerät eh schnell und unkompliziert aufladen.
Und ehrlich gesagt, finde ich 6h bei maximaler Beleuchtung ohnehin schon eine starke Leistung. Die wenigsten Biker brauchen mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolli2609 (29. April 2021)

Tosa-Inu schrieb:


> 6h bei maximaler Beleuchtung ohnehin schon eine starke Leistung


ja, das stimmt, das ist gut. ich habs noch nicht probiert, fahre immer mit Umgebungslichtsensor. der ist ziemlich "Eco" eingestellt, d.h. zu hell ists dann nicht. aber man erkennt alles gut.


Tosa-Inu schrieb:


> Die wenigsten Biker brauchen mehr.


ist nicht die Regel, aber mit dem RR werdens auch mal 200+. und da es bei mir hügelig ist, und ich auch kein Emanuel Buchmann bin (nicht vom Alter und schon gar nicht von der Leistungsfähigkeit)  ausserdem auch mal Pause gemacht wird...kanns da von der Batt Laufzeit da schon mal eng werden.


----------



## Tosa-Inu (29. April 2021)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> ist nicht die Regel, aber mit dem RR werdens auch mal 200+. und da es bei mir hügelig ist, und ich auch kein Emanuel Buchmann bin (nicht vom Alter und schon gar nicht von der Leistungsfähigkeit)  ausserdem auch mal Pause gemacht wird...kanns da von der Batt Laufzeit da schon mal eng werden.


Das mag sein. Aber in der Pause kann man auch das Display mal abschalten (muss ich mir selbst angewöhnen). Und bei dem Durchschnittsbürger, der Vollzeit arbeitet, ist es dennoch die Ausnahme. Unter der Woche habe ich keine Chance auf 6h+ pro Tour zu kommen. Eher am Wochenende. Also lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Der Akku sollte für 90% der Anwendungsfälle reichen, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Und wenn es nicht reicht, dann Powerbank oder Display ausschalten.


----------



## Rolli2609 (29. April 2021)

Tosa-Inu schrieb:


> 90% der Anwendungsfälle reichen


bin ich bei Dir!
aber der Punkt ist ja (hab ich weiter oben schon geschrieben) das Kapazitäten weniger werden mit der Zeit.
deswegen wären Reserven (Laufzeiten die man aktuell gar nicht benötigt) schon angebracht.
wenn der Rox 12 nach 4 Jahren noch 80 % Kapazität hat, hab ich nix gesagt.


----------



## Flipper63 (29. April 2021)

Also ich fahre öfters mehrtägige touren, dabei sind z.b. längere Passagen an einem Fluß entlang, wo so eine zuschaltbare Dunkelfunktion schon einiges an Akku sparen könnte. Natürlich habe ich auch eine Powerbank dabei, weil es mit dem Laden auf den Campingplätzen nicht immer souverän läuft,aber je länger der Rox aus eigener Kraft funktioniert,, umso besser wäre es, auch hinsichtlich der Akkualterung. Ich bin mit meinem Rox echt zufrieden und finde aber trotzdem, das man das Potential optimieren kann. Ehrlichgesagt finde ich, das 350€ für ein Fahrradnavi nicht gerade wenig ist und ich nicht alle 2-3 Jahre einen neuen kaufen will ( Nachhaltigkeit? ) somit fände ich die ein oder andere Verbesserung für den Rox noch prima.Auch wenn der Nachfolger schon in den Startlöchern steht. Klar, das wichtigste sind natürlich zukünftige Kartenupdates.
LG


----------



## Langos1000HUF (29. April 2021)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> warum nicht, finde, das ist ein Super Programm!
> (ist nat. Geschmack und Ansichtssache)
> was benutzt Du dann statt dessen?
> für mich war es (mit) ein Grund bei Sigma zu bleiben.
> ...


Der einzige Grund warum ich das Data Center nicht nutze ist, dass ich auf meinem Laptop Linux nutze und das Programm ja nur für Windows und Mac zur Verfügung steht. Unter Linux nutze ich momentan GoldenCheetah (besonders viel Auswahl habe ich dadurch auch nicht) da kann ich die fit-Dateien aus dem Rox manuell importieren, das reicht mir aber auch für meine Zwecke.

Ich bezweifle nicht, dass das Data Center ein gutes Programm ist. Es war auch ein Grund mich Sigma zu entscheiden, dass sie ein eigenständiges Programm zur (Offline-)Datenverwaltung zur Verfügung stellen und den Kunde nicht zu Online-Account, Cloud und App zwingen wie die Konkurrenz. @SIGMA-Support Ich hoffe auch, dass sie dieser Linie zukünftig treu bleiben und dem Kunde weiterhin die Wahl lassen die Cloud und App zu nutzen oder eben nicht.


----------



## Greatdisaster (29. April 2021)

Langos1000HUF schrieb:


> Der einzige Grund warum ich das Data Center nicht nutze ist, dass ich auf meinem Laptop Linux nutze und das Programm ja nur für Windows und Mac zur Verfügung steht. Unter Linux nutze ich momentan GoldenCheetah (besonders viel Auswahl habe ich dadurch auch nicht) da kann ich die fit-Dateien aus dem Rox manuell importieren, das reicht mir aber auch für meine Zwecke.


Das Datacenter läuft unter Linux mit Wine. Ich musste nur "winetricks corefonts" zusätzlich benutzen damit die Schriften ordentlich dargestellt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolli2609 (29. April 2021)

Langos1000HUF schrieb:


> eigenständiges Programm zur (Offline-)Datenverwaltung zur Verfügung stellen und den Kunde nicht zu Online-Account, Cloud und App zwingen wie die Konkurrenz. @SIGMA-Support Ich hoffe auch, dass sie dieser Linie zukünftig treu bleiben und dem Kunde weiterhin die Wahl lassen die Cloud und App zu nutzen oder eben nicht.


genau so ist es! hoffe auch sehr, das das so bleibt!!

ah, Linux. das erklärt es antürlich. wär ich aber nie draufgekommen


----------



## SIGMA-Support (30. April 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

bezüglich der Komoot Thematik (Bluescreen).

Komoot hat vor ein paar Tagen an Ihren eigenen Servern diverse Anpassung vorgenommen was zur Folge hatte, dass eine Anmeldung über den ROX 12.0 SPORT nicht mehr möglich ist.

Unser Entwicklungsteam arbeitet derzeit mit Komoot zusammen, damit ihr euch bald wieder wie gewohnt anmelden könnt.

Wir halten euch auf dem Laufenden.

Viele Grüße
Steffen


----------



## PeterHadTrapp (30. April 2021)

Hallo und vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung. 
Ich werde dieses Statement auch im Radforum posten, dort ist die Frage auch bereits Thema geworden.


----------



## a-x-e-l (30. April 2021)

Tosa-Inu schrieb:


> Muss das mal testen. Bzw erstmal schauen, wie mein Display eingestellt ist. Die Powerbank ist auch für mich eher eine Notlösung, da die im Rucksack baumeln muss und das Ladekabel irgendwie mit dem Schlauch der Trinkblase durch Ösen geführt werden muss, um dann doch meine Bewegungsfreiheit in Abfahrten einzuschränken. Da könnte man auch den Sattel gleich oben lassen.
> Wie dem auch sei, lieber fahre ich mal ne halbe Stunde mit Kabel oder schwarzem Display, als wenn die Tour nicht komplett aufgezeichnet wird.
> 
> Edit: Mein Gerät war in der Tat dauerhaft auf maximaler Beleuchtung. Danke für den Hinweis 👍



Ich habe mir was gebastelt für längere Touren.






						Sigma GPS Rox 12.0 Sport
					

Danke a-×-e-l. Dann lasse ich ihn mal ganz leer werden. Hatte hier im Forum nichts Genaues gefunden. Dann nehme ich mal den Suchbegriff. Habe mir auch schon einen 90° Winkelstecker für eine Powerbank bestellt. Wenn deine Konstruktion fertig ist kann du bitte mal Bilder Posten.




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Die Powerbank gab es bei Mediamarkt/Saturn für schmales Geld.


----------



## HaiRaider66 (30. April 2021)

Da ich keine 100+ km Tour ohne Pause fahre reichte mir Aufladen via Powerbank bei ausgeschaltetem Display in der Pause eigentlich immer aus. Bin allerdings auch mal mit Powerbank in der Rahmentasche und Kabel zum Rox gefahren, hätte da wassertechnisch wenig Bedenken, da muss es wirklich schütten, bevor das bei angeschlossenem Kabel kritisch wird, was da auch gut funktioniert ist ein Stück gelochter Fahrradschlauch am Anschlussstecker.


----------



## Arktus (6. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe gestern am 05.05.21 ein Austauschgerät erhalten. Beim alten Rox12 sind während der Fahrt (RR) einfach beide Nasen der Halterung abgebrochen.

Neugerät eingerichtet erste Tour gemacht und synchronisiert (Komoot Strava) hat funktioniert bis auf die Tatsache das es bei Strava angeblich nicht fertig wird mit synchronisieren --->permanent 2 Pfeile die sich drehen. In Strava war die Tour aber sichtbar.

Da ich schon beim alten Gerät mit ständigen Abstürzen geplagt war und eigentlich nur ein Rücksetzten auf Werkseinstellung geholfen hatte habe ich es beim neuen Gerät auch versucht.

Nun läuft es mehr schlecht als recht. Wenn es denn mal zum Einrichten kommt ist ein Anmelden bei Strava oder Komoot oder irgend einem anderen Dienst nicht möglich. Auch bei einem erneuten Werksreset kommt immer die Meldung: "Sigma APP has been stopped. Ok"

Danach startet der Rox 12 neu.  Und das Spiel beginnt von vorn.

Kann jmd Abhilfe schaffen? Danke im Voraus


----------



## Speichenputzer (6. Mai 2021)

Sorry, ich weiß es hilft dir momentan nicht weiter, aber ich denke nur eine Trennung vom Rox hilft hier wirklich.

Ich habe meinen Rox entnervt nach div. Abstürzen, Akkukalibrierungen und Kopplungsproblemen für "lau" an meinen Nachbarn verkauft. Der freute sich besonders über die Kopplung mit seinem Shimano Steps Antrieb.
Noch redet er mit mir(!) und hält mich auf dem Laufenden was die Probleme mir dem Rox angeht und ich ihn über Neuigkeiten hier im Forum.
Er hat das Gerät besonders auf Grund von immer schlechter werdender Akkulaufzeit (1-2 Stunden!) auch schon eingeschickt, mit dem Ergebnis dass das Austauschgerät innerhalb kürzester Zeit wieder das gleiche Problem hatte.
Der  gute Support ist sicher nicht zu kritisieren, aber im Grunde ist es ein Zeichen dafür das besonders die Hardware hier ein ziemlicher Murks ist.
Wenn dann ambitionierte und talentierte DIYer sich hier im Forum darüber austauschen welchen Akku man wie aus bzw. einbaut und welche Powerbank man wie mit dem Gerät verbindet, sagt das schon viel über offensichtlich qualitative Mängel besonders der Hardware aus.

Bei meinem Umstieg bzw. Einstieg bei Garmin habe ich mir sicherheitshalber erst einmal eine günstigen gebrauchten Edge 520 von 2016 zugelegt. Man weiß ja nie....
Der hält ohne Probleme immer noch 6 bis 7 Stunden!
Kein Absturz oder Kopplungsverlust.

Ich möchte jetzt hier nicht auf Grund von "Lobhudelei" für Garmin den Zorn des Forums auf mich ziehen.
Da gibts sicher auch den einen oder anderen Kritikpunkt, besonders was die Bedienung angeht.
und der Support ist sicher nicht so gut . Allerdings habe ich ihn auch bisher nicht gebraucht.


P.S.
Habe mir dann irgendwann noch den Edge 1030 Plus zugelegt. Der hält gut und gerne  fast 20 (!) Stunden.
Und läuft Störungsfrei.....


----------



## PeterHadTrapp (6. Mai 2021)

Ich sehe das ähnlich. 
Ich mag die Bedienungsphilosophie des Sigma, die Navigation ist wirklich schön und gut gemacht, aber die Akkulaufzeit ist nicht mehr state-of-the-art und ich fahre schon gerne lange Touren über den ganzen Tag. Und wenn Sigma den Komoot-Bug nicht gefixt bekommt, dann werde ich mir auch einen Garmin 1030 holen, der dürfte momentan bezüglich Akkulaufzeit das Maß der Dinge sein.

Vielleicht gibt es mal eine Wasserstandsmeldung vom Support zum Thema Komoot-Bug.


----------



## Arktus (6. Mai 2021)

Ich hatte den Support nochmal kontaktiert und sie schicken mir ein weiteres Ersatzgerät. Das andere Gerät werd ich dann zurück schicken.
Der nette Sigma-Mitarbeiter  bestätigte mir das es derzeit Probleme mit Komoot gibt aber gerade das hatte bei der ersten (und einzigen) Anmeldung noch funktioniert.

Meinen ersten Rox 12 hatte ich seit Juni 2019.
Ja die teilweise ständigen Reboots oder Bootloops waren sehr nervig, teilweise musste ich mein Profil 2x am Tag neu konfigurieren. Teilweise lief das Gerät 2 Wochen problemlos.

Ich habe das Gerät fast jeden Tag im Einsatz. Mein Akku war nicht mehr neu aber Touren mit 100 bis 150km also 4 bis 6h waren weiterhin problemlos möglich.

Ich bin gespannt wie sich das zweite Austauschgerät macht.


----------



## Langos1000HUF (6. Mai 2021)

Da kann ich ja nur nochmals dreimal auf Holz klopfen, dass mein Rox fehlerfrei läuft.

Es gibt hier ja diverse Berichte von Leuten die aus bestimmten Gründen vom Rox zur Konkurrenz gewechselt sind oder umgekehrt, klar am Ende muss jeder für sich persönlich das passende Gerät für seine Präferenzen finden. Wie schon mehrfach gesagt ich habe mich bewusst für Sigma entschieden und hoffe, dass sie ihr Grundkonzept beibehalten.

@Arktus Wenn das Zurücksetzen auf Werkseinstellungen (vielleicht auch über den Recovery mode?) nicht hilft, wirst du wohl nochmals den Support kontaktieren müssen denke ich. Hast du mal geprüft ob auf dem Austauschgerät schon die aktuellste Firmware installiert ist?



PeterHadTrapp schrieb:


> Und wenn Sigma den Komoot-Bug nicht gefixt bekommt,


So wie ich die Meldung von @SIGMA-Support verstanden habe, hat Komoot das Problem verursacht und Sigma ist auf deren Mithilfe angewiesen.Vielleicht hilft es ja die Sache zu beschleunigen, wenn man den Frust auch bei komoot ablädt 
 Ich kann vollkommen nachvollziehen, dass für viele die Komoot-Integration die wichtigste Funktion ist und das nervig ist. Übergangsweise kann man die GPX-tracks doch auch manuell auf den Rox kopieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterHadTrapp (6. Mai 2021)

> So wie ich die Meldung von @SIGMA-Support verstanden habe, hat Komoot das Problem verursacht und Sigma ist auf deren Mithilfe angewiesen.Vielleicht hilft es ja die Sache zu beschleunigen, wenn man den Frust auch bei komoot ablädt


das ist eine gute Idee!
Werde ich machen, wäre gut wenn das Alle tun, das könnte tatsächlich helfen.

EDIT: 
habe meine Support-Anfrage soeben bei Komoot eingereicht!


----------



## Rennbootlenker (7. Mai 2021)

ich glaube die wissen das es probleme gibt, warum sollte da eine Flut an beschwerden irgendwas beschleunigen?
gerade aktuell wo jeder idiot fahrrad fährt und sich solche apps runterlädt werden die bestimmt eh schon überlastet sein, ähnlich wie wenn man versucht Radteile zu organisieren, dauert aktuell alles länger.


----------



## Speichenputzer (7. Mai 2021)

Rennbootlenker schrieb:


> ich glaube die wissen das es probleme gibt, warum sollte da eine Flut an beschwerden irgendwas beschleunigen?
> gerade aktuell wo jeder idiot fahrrad fährt und sich solche apps runterlädt werden die bestimmt eh schon überlastet sein, ähnlich wie wenn man versucht Radteile zu organisieren, dauert aktuell alles länger.


Hallo Rennbootlenker,

ich hoffe doch das nicht jeder "Idiot" Fahrrad fährt, genauso wie hoffentlich  nicht jeder "Idiot" Auto fährt, auch wenn es das vielleicht manchmal vermuten lässt!
Und es lädt sich sicher nicht jeder von diesen o.g. "solche Apps" herunter....
Fakt ist das Komoot seine Plattform gerade in diesen Zeiten sehr stark bewirbt. Da sollte es schon aus diesem Grund keine Probleme  mit der Serverperformance geben.

Nur am Rande: Mit meinem Edge 1030 Plus gibts momentan keine Probleme mit der Komoot Konnektivität....
​​


----------



## Rolli2609 (7. Mai 2021)

Speichenputzer schrieb:


> Grund von immer schlechter werdender Akkulaufzeit (1-2 Stunden!


angeblich sollen diese Akku's ja nach ca. 500 Lade- Entladezyklen immer noch ca. 80% Kapazität haben..! komisch, irgendwas läuft da schief. 
eigentlich müsste man fragen, wieso diese Geräte nicht mit 2 AA Akkus/ Batterien laufen. 
aber wir alle wissen warum; und Christian Streich würde auch sagen:"...das ist ja so gewollt..."


----------



## PeterHadTrapp (7. Mai 2021)

Tatsächlich hat der Support von Komoot mir geantwortet. 


> *Eleonora* (komoot)
> 
> 07.05.2021, 09:59 MESZ
> 
> ...



Das macht zumindest Hoffnung. Fragt sich wie das mit dem Update zu verstehen ist. Wahrscheinlich so, dass der Rox 12 ein Firmware-Update bekommt, denn ich glaube nicht dass Komoot wegen den gefühlt siebzehn Rox-12-Usern ein Update seiner Server vornimmt.


----------



## der_marv (8. Mai 2021)

Speichenputzer schrieb:


> Nur am Rande: Mit meinem Edge 1030 Plus gibts momentan keine Probleme mit der Komoot Konnektivität....
> ​​


Bei Sigma angeblich auch nur bei Neuanmeldung oder wenn man sich abmeldet und wieder anmelden will.

Kannst das ja gerne mal ausprobieren ;-)

Garmin könnte also durchaus auch betroffen sein.

Vermute Komoot hat etwas an der Authentifizierung/Schnittstelle/Protokollen geändert.


----------



## Greatdisaster (8. Mai 2021)

Beim Garmin läuft alles über ihre Garmin Connect Server, bei Sigma verbindet sich das Gerät direkt zum Server von komoot.
Deswegen war Garmin auch bei dem Ransom Ware Angriff wochenlang komplett offline


----------



## PeterHadTrapp (8. Mai 2021)

Ich bin heute ca. viereinhalb Stunden mit durchgehend laufender Navigation unterwegs gewesen.

Die Navigation ist wirklich sehr schön und offenbar auch ziemlich verlässlich, die Sprachausgabe habe ich eigentlich nicht vermisst.
Wir hatten heute sehr wechselhaftes Wetter, der Bildschirm war bei allen auftretenden Lichtverhältnissen gut ablesbar, die Lichtautomatik hat gut nachgeregelt

Alles soweit Prima, aber:

Am Ende war mein Akku leer. Ich habe grade noch so die Tour speichern können.

Licht stand auf Automatisch. Das ist indiskutabel. Da hält ja mein Handy länger wenn ich damit mit der Komoot-App navigiere


----------



## PeterHadTrapp (8. Mai 2021)

*BREAKING NEWS:

Komoot-Anmeldung am Sigma Rox 12.0 Sport funktioniert wieder.*

Vielen Dank an den Support von Sigma und von Komoot für die schnelle Lösung, offenbar ging es dann doch ohne Update!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_marv (9. Mai 2021)

PeterHadTrapp schrieb:


> Ich bin heute ca. viereinhalb Stunden mit durchgehend laufender Navigation unterwegs gewesen.
> 
> Die Navigation ist wirklich sehr schön und offenbar auch ziemlich verlässlich, die Sprachausgabe habe ich eigentlich nicht vermisst.
> Wir hatten heute sehr wechselhaftes Wetter, der Bildschirm war bei allen auftretenden Lichtverhältnissen gut ablesbar, die Lichtautomatik hat gut nachgeregelt
> ...


Ich finde die Lichtautomatik eigentlich viel zu stark. 
Also sowohl in der Dämmerung als auch bei Sonnenschein unnötig zu hell. 
Deswegen fahre ich immer mit minimaler Helligkeit. 

Da komme ich dann an die beworbenen Stunden dran. 
Solche Werte der Hersteller sind ja meistens unter "Laborbedingungen" ermittelt.


----------



## Langos1000HUF (9. Mai 2021)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> angeblich sollen diese Akku's ja nach ca. 500 Lade- Entladezyklen immer noch ca. 80% Kapazität haben..! komisch, irgendwas läuft da schief.


Naja das sind ja leider auch Laborwerte unter Idealbedingungen. Das es viele verschiedene Faktoren gibt die den tatsächlichen Akkuverbrauch und -verschleiß beeinflussen wissen wir ja.



Rolli2609 schrieb:


> aber wir alle wissen warum; und Christian Streich würde auch sagen:"...das ist ja so gewollt..."


Ja, das leidige Thema geplanter Verschleiß, Anzeichen gibts immer wieder mal beweisen wird man es wohl nie... Meistens ist es halt doch nur das die Hersteller das anbieten was die Kundenmehrheit nachfragt. Aber das ist ein eigenes Thema



Rolli2609 schrieb:


> eigentlich müsste man fragen, wieso diese Geräte nicht mit 2 AA Akkus/ Batterien laufen.


Naja ganz grob ausgemessen ist eine AA Batterie so lang wie der Rox breit ist und hat einen Durchmesser wie die Tiefe vom Rox. Also wäre da nicht mal die ohnehin schon große Bauform vom Rox ausreichend. Garmin hat doch solche Outdoor Geräte mit Wechselakku und die sind schon ziemlich klobig.



PeterHadTrapp schrieb:


> Ich bin heute ca. viereinhalb Stunden mit durchgehend laufender Navigation unterwegs gewesen.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


Mein Rox ist quasi auch neu (im März gekauft) und sowas kann ich nicht berichten. Ich bin vor einigen Wochen erst eine 6 Stunden lange Tour gefahren (Automatische Helligkeit, Navigation und 2 Sensoren gekoppelt) die volle Akkuanzeige zu Beginn war am Ende ca. bei der Hälfte. Heute war ich auch ca. 4 Stunden unterwegs ebenfalls automatische Helligkeit, Navigation und 2 Sensoren gekoppelt und bei halbvoller Akkuanzeige zu Beginn hat sich der Rox zur vorm Ende mit dem Hinweis "schwacher Akku" gemeldet. Als ich den Rox zuhause ans Ladegerät angeschlossen habe wurden auf dem Ladebildschirm noch 22% Kapazität angezeigt. Also entweder machst du doch etwas falsch oder du hast eine Montagsproduktion erwischt.



PeterHadTrapp schrieb:


> Da hält ja mein Handy länger wenn ich damit mit der Komoot-App navigiere


Mehr als 4 Stunden mit dem Handy mit Mobilfunk an, WIFI+GPS an für Navigation, dauerhaft vollbeleuchtetes Display um überhaupt etwas sehen zu können und neben komoot noch einige andere Apps im Hintergrund aktiv? Das würde ich gerne sehen...


----------



## SIGMA-Support (10. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,


in Zusammenarbeit mit Komoot konnten unsere Software Entwickler am Wochenende die Anmelde Probleme bezüglich Komoot lösen. Eine Anmeldung bei Komoot über den ROX 12 ist wie gewohnt wieder möglich.

Einen guten Wochenstart wünschen wir euch.

Viele Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## Rolli2609 (10. Mai 2021)

Langos1000HUF schrieb:


> Naja ganz grob ausgemessen ist eine AA Batterie so lang wie der Rox breit ist und hat einen Durchmesser wie die Tiefe vom Rox. Also wäre da nicht mal die ohnehin schon große Bauform vom Rox ausreichend. Garmin hat doch solche Outdoor Geräte mit Wechselakku und die sind schon ziemlich klobig.


ja, das stimmt. klobiger und auch schwerer wirds dann. aber meist wird die Länge beim Rox 12 "beanstandet", etwas mehr Tiefe wäre glaub ich nicht so schlimm. man könnte aber auch wechselbare spezifische "Plattenakkus" rein machen, (nachkaufbar) dann wäre dasThema "klobig" auch keins mehr. 
aber wie gesagt...


----------



## PeterHadTrapp (10. Mai 2021)

> Mehr als 4 Stunden mit dem Handy mit Mobilfunk an, WIFI+GPS an für Navigation, dauerhaft vollbeleuchtetes Display um überhaupt etwas sehen zu können und neben komoot noch einige andere Apps im Hintergrund aktiv? Das würde ich gerne sehen.



Das Handy braucht schonmal kein WLan zum Navigieren, es braucht nichtmal Internet, weil man mit der komoot-app prima offline navigieren kann, nur wenn man von der Tour abweicht und neu planen muss, muss man kurz online gehen.

Außerdem kann man das Handy so einstellen, dass das Display dunkel wird, solange man nicht abbiegen muss, das ist aber leider am Rox nicht vorgesehen.
Der LiPo-Akku hat 4650 mAh. 
Funktioniert prima, Sprachausgabe gibts noch dazu und selbst Musik über den Kopfhörer, die auch automatisch ausgeblendet wird, wenn ein Abbiegehinweis kommt, steckt der Akku mit weg. Natürlich ist es nicht so schön den dicken Handy-Klopper vor dem Lenker hängen zu haben. Und natürlich ist das Display bei grellem Sonnenlicht schlechter ablesbar als beim Rox. Deswegen habe ich mir je einen Rox geholt fürs Radfahren ...

Bleiben wird er aber nicht.


----------



## Biker1303 (13. Mai 2021)

Hallo Leute,
mit welchem Akku von welchem Lieferanten habt ihr jetzt den R0x12 Akku ersetzt.
Meiner ist nach 3 Jahren endgültig am Ende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker1303 (13. Mai 2021)

Bergjung schrieb:


> Bei mir hat der Akku nach gut einem Jahr auch rapide nachgelassen. Nach zwei 2h Touren muss er wieder ans Netz, da er eine dritte 2h Tour nicht mehr schaffen würde. Schon traurig.


Bei mir ist nach 3 Jahren der Akku komplett fertig.
Wo kann ich jetzt einen Ersatz bekommen?
Danke


----------



## Bike_N_D (13. Mai 2021)

@Biker1303 versuch mal ne PN an @repli


----------



## PeterHadTrapp (15. Mai 2021)

Ich habe aufgegeben und habe meinen wieder verkauft. Ist zweifellos ein schöne Gerät wenn es funktioniert, aber ich habe mich zu viel geärgert. 
Bei der letzten Ausfahrt hatte ich dann den direkten Vergleich mit den Garmins meiner Tochter und meines Schwiegersohnes und durfte den Garmin auch mal ausprobieren. 
Das deutlich größere Display (bei praktsich gleich großem Gehäuse) hat natürlich für einen alten Mann wie mich, der nicht mehr so gut sieht klare Vorteile. Die Akkustandzeit ist viel besser und die Zusatzfunktionen, z.B. die Anzeige von eingehenden Nachrichten (wenn man das will) sind ein schönes Addon. 
Die Abbiegehinweise und die grafische Gestaltung der Navigation sind beim Sigma etwas schöner gelöst, aber man kann nicht alles haben ... 
Den 1030 gabs ein paar Tage für 380,- neu. 

Inzwischen ist er auch da und wurde bei bisher 3 Touren benutzt. Bin zufrieden.


----------



## Speichenputzer (16. Mai 2021)

PeterHadTrapp schrieb:


> Ich habe aufgegeben und habe meinen wieder verkauft. Ist zweifellos ein schöne Gerät wenn es funktioniert, aber ich habe mich zu viel geärgert.
> Bei der letzten Ausfahrt hatte ich dann den direkten Vergleich mit den Garmins meiner Tochter und meines Schwiegersohnes und durfte den Garmin auch mal ausprobieren.
> Das deutlich größere Display (bei praktsich gleich großem Gehäuse) hat natürlich für einen alten Mann wie mich, der nicht mehr so gut sieht klare Vorteile. Die Akkustandzeit ist viel besser und die Zusatzfunktionen, z.B. die Anzeige von eingehenden Nachrichten (wenn man das will) sind ein schönes Addon.
> Die Abbiegehinweise und die grafische Gestaltung der Navigation sind beim Sigma etwas schöner gelöst, aber man kann nicht alles haben ...
> ...


Ja so ist es mir auch ergangen und sehe ich genauso. Gute Entscheidung.

Nach 3 Jahren der Akku hinüber! Unglaublich bei einem Gerät von über 300€

Da wundert es mich fast das noch keine frustierten Radler ihre "ausgelutschten" Geräte bei Sigma in Neustadt vor die Türe gekippt haben.


----------



## chubv (16. Mai 2021)

Ich hsbe mal eine Frage zu einer längeren Tour mit dem Rox. Sorry falls fas schon mal gefragt wurde.

Wie muss ich denn vorgehen, wenn ich mal einw längere Pause, Mittagessen oder so, bei einer Tour mache?
Den Rox weiter laufen lassen?
Kann man die Aufzeichnung irgendwie pausieren?

Ich möchte die Tour in einem haben und nicht in Teilen um sie nachher zusammenfügen zu müssen.


----------



## Pops1501 (16. Mai 2021)

chubv schrieb:


> Ich hsbe mal eine Frage zu einer längeren Tour mit dem Rox. Sorry falls fas schon mal gefragt wurde.
> 
> Wie muss ich denn vorgehen, wenn ich mal einw längere Pause, Mittagessen oder so, bei einer Tour mache?
> Den Rox weiter laufen lassen?
> ...


Du kannst einfach auf Stopp drücken, und beim Rox dann den Bildschirm ausschalten. Wenn du weiter fährst gibt es unter der Option zu speichern auch eine Option zur Fortführung der Tour


----------



## chubv (16. Mai 2021)

Pops1501 schrieb:


> Du kannst einfach auf Stopp drücken, und beim Rox dann den Bildschirm ausschalten. Wenn du weiter fährst gibt es unter der Option zu speichern auch eine Option zur Fortführung der Tour


Danke. Das werde ich einmal bei einer kleineren Tour testen.


----------



## Bergjung (17. Mai 2021)

PeterHadTrapp schrieb:


> Ich habe aufgegeben und habe meinen wieder verkauft. Ist zweifellos ein schöne Gerät wenn es funktioniert, aber ich habe mich zu viel geärgert.
> Bei der letzten Ausfahrt hatte ich dann den direkten Vergleich mit den Garmins meiner Tochter und meines Schwiegersohnes und durfte den Garmin auch mal ausprobieren.
> Das deutlich größere Display (bei praktsich gleich großem Gehäuse) hat natürlich für einen alten Mann wie mich, der nicht mehr so gut sieht klare Vorteile. Die Akkustandzeit ist viel besser und die Zusatzfunktionen, z.B. die Anzeige von eingehenden Nachrichten (wenn man das will) sind ein schönes Addon.
> Die Abbiegehinweise und die grafische Gestaltung der Navigation sind beim Sigma etwas schöner gelöst, aber man kann nicht alles haben ...
> ...


Ich habe seit Februar auch den Garmin 1030 (gabs kurz mal für 349).
Für mich deutlich besser als der Rox. Mit Mitte 50 sind die Augen nicht mehr so gut. Den Garmin kann ich mit Fernbrillen-Clip (+2,0) super ablesen. Beim Rox konnte ich die Abbiegehinweise wie z.B. in 100m rechts nicht lesen. Auch musste ich auswändig lernen in welchem Datenfeld was steht (zumindest bei 8-10 Feldern auf der Seite). Beim Garmin 1030 kann ich das alles gut lesen. Display ist größer und besser ablesbar. 
Beim Rox12 hatte ich trotz aller Updates immer wieder Aussetzer bei der Leistungsmessung. 
Beim Garmin hatte ich bisher noch nie einen Aussetzer. Beim Rox musste ich immer die Starthöhe manuell einstellen, beim Garmin ist sie zu Beginn jeder Tour automatisch korrekt eingestellt. 

Was die Navigation angeht, so ist der Rox sicher gleichwertig.
Ansonsten für mich aber ein klares Plus für den Garmin 1030.


----------



## Hans1959 (17. Mai 2021)

Speichenputzer schrieb:


> Ja so ist es mir auch ergangen und sehe ich genauso. Gute Entscheidung.
> 
> Nach 3 Jahren der Akku hinüber! Unglaublich bei einem Gerät von über 300€
> 
> Da wundert es mich fast das noch keine frustierten Radler ihre "ausgelutschten" Geräte bei Sigma in Neustadt vor die Türe gekippt haben.


Das ist mir leider auch bei Garmin schon 2x passiert das der Akku schnell defekt war,aber ich glaube auch das das Gesamtpaket einfach besser ist


----------



## Tosa-Inu (17. Mai 2021)

Hans1959 schrieb:


> Das ist mir leider auch bei Garmin schon 2x passiert das der Akku schnell defekt war,aber ich glaube auch das das Gesamtpaket einfach besser ist


Ich frage mich eh, warum hier auf dem Akku rumgeritten wird. Als ob Sigma Rox 12 das einzige Gerät weltweit wäre, bei dem der Akku nach 3 Jahren abraucht. Was wurde über Handys geschimpft, als die BigPlayer sich entschieden ihre Akkus fest zu verbauen.

Ich finde, der Rox 12 ist ein durchaus gelungendes Gerät. Die Kritikpunkte wurden schon genannt. Die Ablesbarkeit könnte besser ausfallen und die Software muss noch stabiler laufen.
Dafür ist der Preis absolut vertretbar. Nach aktuellem Stand sind 300€ für den Rox gegenüber 448€ für den 1030.

Daher habe ich für mich persönlich festgestellt: mich reizt der 1030 durchaus und würde ihn gerne testen. Aber bei dem Preisunterschied sind mir die Kritikpunkte des Sigma einfach zu geringfügig, um einen Wechsel zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans1959 (17. Mai 2021)

Tosa-Inu schrieb:


> Ich frage mich eh, warum hier auf dem Akku rumgeritten wird. Als ob Sigma Rox 12 das einzige Gerät weltweit wäre, bei dem der Akku nach 3 Jahren abraucht. Was wurde über Handys geschimpft, als die BigPlayer sich entschieden ihre Akkus fest zu verbauen.
> 
> Ich finde, der Rox 12 ist ein durchaus gelungendes Gerät. Die Kritikpunkte wurden schon genannt. Die Ablesbarkeit könnte besser ausfallen und die Software muss noch stabiler laufen.
> Dafür ist der Preis absolut vertretbar. Nach aktuellem Stand sind 300€ für den Rox gegenüber 448€ für den 1030.
> ...


Außerdem ist der 1030 verklebt,der Sigma ist verschraubt,ist also einfacher der Akku beim Sigma selber zu wechseln


----------



## SIGMA-Support (18. Mai 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir möchten euch bitten diesen *SIGMA *Thread zum Austausch, Diskutieren und für Rückfragen zum ROX 12.0 SPORT zu nutzen.

Viele Grüße
Steffen


----------



## Dropshot (18. Mai 2021)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17439426"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> wir möchten euch bitten diesen *SIGMA *Thread zum Austausch, Diskutieren und für Rückfragen zum ROX 12.0 SPORT zu nutzen.
> 
> ...



@SIGMA-Support: - konkrete Rückfrage

Ich suche einen Ersat für meinen Rox 11. 
Ich brauche ein Gerät zum biken für das Navigieren, zum Erfassen der Fahrradspezifischen Daten (Km, Hm, etc.), zudem möchte die Herzfrequenz und die Wattleistung messen und das Display wird während der Fahrt nicht abgeschaltet oder abgedunkelt. Ich mache Tagestouren von ca. 8-10 Stunden mit einer Fahrzeit von 6-7 Stunden.

Rückfragen zu Rox 12:
- Hält der Akku für eine Tagestour mit Fahrzeit von 6-7 Stunden mit meinen Vorgaben ohne nachladen auch wenn er nach 2-3 Jahren nur noch eine Leistung von 80% hat?

freundliche Grüsse
Dropshot


----------



## der_marv (18. Mai 2021)

Dropshot schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support: - konkrete Rückfrage
> 
> Ich suche einen Ersat für meinen Rox 11.
> Ich brauche ein Gerät zum biken für das Navigieren, zum Erfassen der Fahrradspezifischen Daten (Km, Hm, etc.), zudem möchte die Herzfrequenz und die Wattleistung messen und das Display wird während der Fahrt nicht abgeschaltet oder abgedunkelt. Ich mache Tagestouren von ca. 8-10 Stunden mit einer Fahrzeit von 6-7 Stunden.
> ...



"Hallo Hersteller, 
ich möchte viel Geld für einen Bike-Computer ausgeben. 
Kann dieses Gerät das?" 

"JA"


Was für eine Antwort erwartest Du aus Herstellersicht ? ;-) 

Aber ja, kann er. 
Akkuleistung ist natürlich immer schwierig zu beantworten, kannst Du ja hier im Thread lesen. 
Für die einen haut es hin, für andere weniger.
Was leider nicht mehr geht ist die Wattleistung, fand ich auch komisch als ich vom ROX 11 umgestiegen bin. 
War ja nur ein berechneter Wert aber trotzdem interessant. 

Gruß


----------



## Hans1959 (18. Mai 2021)

Dropshot schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support: - konkrete Rückfrage
> 
> Ich suche einen Ersat für meinen Rox 11.
> Ich brauche ein Gerät zum biken für das Navigieren, zum Erfassen der Fahrradspezifischen Daten (Km, Hm, etc.), zudem möchte die Herzfrequenz und die Wattleistung messen und das Display wird während der Fahrt nicht abgeschaltet oder abgedunkelt. Ich mache Tagestouren von ca. 8-10 Stunden mit einer Fahrzeit von 6-7 Stunden.
> ...


Vielleicht nimmt man noch eine Powerbank mit dann gibt es gar keine Probleme


----------



## SIGMA-Support (18. Mai 2021)

Dropshot schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support: - konkrete Rückfrage
> 
> Ich suche einen Ersat für meinen Rox 11.
> Ich brauche ein Gerät zum biken für das Navigieren, zum Erfassen der Fahrradspezifischen Daten (Km, Hm, etc.), zudem möchte die Herzfrequenz und die Wattleistung messen und das Display wird während der Fahrt nicht abgeschaltet oder abgedunkelt. Ich mache Tagestouren von ca. 8-10 Stunden mit einer Fahrzeit von 6-7 Stunden.
> ...



Hallo @Dropshot,

 eine verbindliche Aussage bezüglich der Akkulaufzeit nach 2-3 Jahren Nutzung ist nicht möglich. Dies hängt von vielen Faktoren ab, die für jeden Nutzer sehr individuell ausfallen. 

Liebe Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## Resimilchkuh (18. Mai 2021)

Meiner hat es nach 2 Jahren noch auf gut 12 Std gebracht, Display immer an, mit Autohelligkeit. Allerdings hatte ich anscheinend viel Glück mit meinem Gerät, eins der ersten aus 2018, der Akku hielt anfangs auch gut 16 Std. +.
Hab dann den Akku nach @repli Anleitung getauscht (perfekte Anleitung, vielen Dank nochmal), weil ich eben den Akku Tod nahen sah. Mit Tauschakku allerdings nahezu identische Laufzeit, so dass ich irgendein Update im Verdacht habe. 
Allerdings ist die Entladekurve oder zumindest die Anzeige seit dem Akkutausch, vorher habe die CH es nicht beobachtet, auch irgendwie anders. Die ersten 80% sind mehr oder weniger linear mit ca 10% pro Stunde und gegen Ende sinkt dann der Verbrauch pro Stunde deutlich ab.


----------



## Scrat (18. Mai 2021)

@Dropshot Wattleistung ist kein Problem, hier sind diverse per ANT+ gekoppelte Wattmessgeräte in Benutzung.


----------



## Dropshot (18. Mai 2021)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17440688"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @Dropshot,
> 
> eine verbindliche Aussage bezüglich der Akkulaufzeit nach 2-3 Jahren Nutzung ist nicht möglich. Dies hängt von vielen Faktoren ab, die für jeden Nutzer sehr individuell ausfallen.
> 
> ...


Herzlichen Dank für eure Rückmeldungen.
Gruss Dropshot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_marv (20. Mai 2021)

Kann sein dass er die Wattmessung des ROX11 meint, das hat der nämlich "gemacht" .


----------



## MK83 (25. Mai 2021)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17327566"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @MK83,
> 
> wir möchten dich bitten, die Firmwareversion 1.21.081 zu installieren und erneut zu prüfen, ob du bei deinen Touren Sensorausfälle hast.
> 
> ...


Hi!

Ich habe nun doch einige Touren seit meinem letzten Beitrag unternommen und leider tritt das Problem mit den gelegentlichen Herzfrequenzausfällen nach wie vor auf.

Bei der angehängten Tour hatte auch der Höhenmesser Probleme die Höhe korrekt zu ermitteln.

Schöne Grüße
Manfred


----------



## SIGMA-Support (26. Mai 2021)

Hallo @MK83,

vielen Dank für deine Rückmeldung.

Würdest du uns bitte dein ROX 12.0 SPORT unverändert und inklusive aller Sensoren zukommen lassen.

*Anschrift:*

SIGMA-ELEKTRO GmbH    
Service Abteilung // Zu Händen Steffen    
Dr.-Julius-Leber-Straße 15    
67433 Neustadt
Vermerke bitte auf dem Anschreiben, dass wir bereits über das mtb-news Forum in Kontakt stehen und evtl. deinen Usernamen.

Viele Grüße
Steffen


----------



## Deleted 48245 (26. Mai 2021)

Heute am Bodensee mit Kollegen eine größere Runde gedreht. Im Allgäu wurden wir leider vom Regen überrascht. 

Dann ging es darum, wer mit seinem Navi die beste Route zurück findet. Während sich die anderen sich in den Tiefen ihrer Menüs verirrt hatten, war der Rückweg am ROX12 mit Anpassung der Einstellungen innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden fertig. Wir sind danach gefahren und alle waren hoch begeistert. 

So soll Navigation funktionieren   🤗

Das darf ruhig auch mal berichtet werden.

Viele Grüße aus dem Kurzurlaub


----------



## Hans1959 (26. Mai 2021)

Gianty schrieb:


> Heute am Bodensee mit Kollegen eine größere Runde gedreht. Im Allgäu wurden wir leider vom Regen überrascht.
> 
> Dann ging es darum, wer mit seinem Navi die beste Route zurück findet. Während sich die anderen sich in den Tiefen ihrer Menüs verirrt hatten, war der Rückweg am ROX12 mit Anpassung der Einstellungen innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden fertig. Wir sind danach gefahren und alle waren hoch begeistert.
> 
> ...


Dann kann man nur hoffen das Sigma den Rox 12 nicht auslaufen läßt und eine Modellpflege betreiben wird.Eine Nachfolgemodell für den Rox 11 wäre auch nicht schlecht gewesen,ich kenn viele dehnen der Rox 12 zuviel kann und mit einem 11er genau richtig bedient wären


----------



## Rolli2609 (26. Mai 2021)

Hans1959 schrieb:


> Rox 11 wäre auch nicht schlecht gewesen


da soll sogar einer kommen, nennt sich ROX 11.1 Evo








						computer SIGMA Rox 11.1 Evo GPS černý
					

MODEL BEZ SENSORŮ, lze dokoupit, systém ANT+GPS tréninkový computer nabitý funkcemiNezáleží na tom, jestli se honíš za super výkony nebo si chceš jen




					sportszone.cz
				




macht sich sicher gut am Renner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langos1000HUF (26. Mai 2021)

Sigma hatte hier vor kurzem schon bekannt gegeben, dass dieses Jahr ein Nachfolgemodell vom Rox 12 kommen soll. Und auf Nachfrage bestätigt, dass der Rox 12 weitergepflegt werden soll (hoffentlich noch viele Jahre Kartenupdates).
Außerdem sind auch ungewollt schon Informationen durchgesickert, es war wohl für kurze Zeit die Produktseite von einem "Rox 11.1" oder "Rox 11 evo" oder sowas bei einem Händler online. Evtl. kommen ja mehrere Geräte und es ist dann für jeden was dabei.


----------



## Speckies (26. Mai 2021)

Gianty schrieb:


> Heute am Bodensee mit Kollegen eine größere Runde gedreht. Im Allgäu wurden wir leider vom Regen überrascht.
> 
> Dann ging es darum, wer mit seinem Navi die beste Route zurück findet. Während sich die anderen sich in den Tiefen ihrer Menüs verirrt hatten, war der Rückweg am ROX12 mit Anpassung der Einstellungen innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden fertig. Wir sind danach gefahren und alle waren hoch begeistert.
> 
> ...


kann ich ebenso nur bestätigen. Die Navi Funktion mit Änderungen / Rückfahrt zum Startpunkt sind Klasse und Intuitiv aufgebaut. Haben mich in fremden Regionen immer wieder schnell zum Start zurück geführt.


----------



## glanzhuegel (29. Mai 2021)

Kann keine Verbindung von Sigma Link zu Sigma Cloud herstellen. Eine Neuinstallation der App hat auch nicht geholfen.  HTTP Status 500 Meldung kommt! Am Pc funktioniert es. Hat jemand einen Lösungsvorschlag


----------



## glanzhuegel (29. Mai 2021)

Kann keine Verbindung von Sigma Link zu Sigma Cloud herstellen. Eine Neuinstallation der App hat auch nicht geholfen. Am Pc funktioniert es. Hat jemand einen Lösungsvorschlag


----------



## glanzhuegel (29. Mai 2021)

Habe es auch am IPAD probiert  Geht auch nicht: IOS App kann keine Verbindung zu Sigma cloud herstellen :-(


----------



## Langos1000HUF (29. Mai 2021)

Kann halt leider immer mal wieder vorkommen, dass es Serverprobleme gibt passiert selbst größten IT Unternehmen. Ich würde mich auch nicht darauf verlassen, dass es jetzt übers Wochenende behoben wird. 
Wenn es doch am PC geht, kannst du es nicht darüber erledigen? Ich kenne mich mit der cloud nicht aus, benutze die cloud nicht


----------



## Rolli2609 (29. Mai 2021)

glanzhuegel schrieb:


> keine Verbindung zu Sigma cloud


ja, hab auch keine Verbindung zur Cloud.  einfach abwarten, wird schon wieder. ...


----------



## glanzhuegel (29. Mai 2021)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> ja, hab auch keine Verbindung zur Cloud.  einfach abwarten, wird schon wieder. ...


Sehr gut oder weniger Gut.  Jetzt brauche ich nicht mehr bei mir den eigenen Fehler suchen.  Also warten wir. Danke und schönes Wochenende aus Salzburg


----------



## apfelpuree (30. Mai 2021)

glanzhuegel schrieb:


> Kann keine Verbindung von Sigma Link zu Sigma Cloud herstellen. Eine Neuinstallation der App hat auch nicht geholfen.  HTTP Status 500 Meldung kommt! Am Pc funktioniert es. Hat jemand einen Lösungsvorschlag


Mal grundsätzlich: Bei einer 500er Meldung kannst du dir eine Neuinstallation sparen. Das ist dann ein serverseitiger Fehler


----------



## Rolli2609 (1. Juni 2021)

glanzhuegel schrieb:


> Sehr gut oder weniger Gut. Jetzt brauche ich nicht mehr bei mir den eigenen Fehler suchen. Also warten wir. Danke und schönes Wochenende aus Salzburg


gehts bei Dir wieder mit der Cloud?
bei mir ja, alles ok. 
(allerdings hatte ich keine solche Fehlermeldung wie Du)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## glanzhuegel (1. Juni 2021)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> gehts bei Dir wieder mit der Cloud?
> bei mir ja, alles ok.
> (allerdings hatte ich keine solche Fehlermeldung wie Du)


----------



## glanzhuegel (1. Juni 2021)

Geht noch immer nicht. Eher mühsam die ganze Geschichte 🤬


----------



## Rolli2609 (1. Juni 2021)

ich würde mal an Deiner Stelle mal den Support von Sigma kontaktieren, mit Angabe dieser Fehlernummer...

bei mir wars ja was anderes; ich habe 2 PC's und ein Handy. und einer dieser 2 PC's hat in der Cloud vorhandene Aktivitäten nicht synchronisiert. seit 4 Wochen (ohne Fehlermeldung)

ich hab ihn nur mal ab und wieder angemeldet, dann wars wieder ok und er hat sich die Aktivitäten usw. geholt.

so wars aus meiner Sicht kein Server/ Sigma- Problem.


----------



## glanzhuegel (1. Juni 2021)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> ich würde mal an Deiner Stelle mal den Support von Sigma kontaktieren, mit Angabe dieser Fehlernummer...
> 
> bei mir wars ja was anderes; ich habe 2 PC's und ein Handy. und einer dieser 2 PC's hat in der Cloud vorhandene Aktivitäten nicht synchronisiert. seit 4 Wochen (ohne Fehlermeldung)
> 
> ...


----------



## glanzhuegel (1. Juni 2021)

Bereits geschehen (Samstag) aber bis dato keine Reaktion


----------



## HaiRaider66 (1. Juni 2021)

@SIGMA-Support ,aktuell habe ich ebenfalls Probleme den Server mit dem Datacenter unter iOS zu erreichen.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (2. Juni 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

solltet Ihr noch Auffälligkeiten mit der Sigma Cloud haben, so bitten wir euch wie folgt vorzugehen:

Logt euch mit euren Zugangsdaten https://www.sigma-data-cloud.com/portal/#/login hier ein
Trennt nun alle Verbindungen z.B. PC Version
Logt euch mit euren Zugangsdaten wieder über das Sigma Data Center bzw. der Sigma Link App ein
Wir wünschen euch einen schönen Feiertag.

Viele Grüße
Steffen


----------



## Svenos (4. Juni 2021)

Hallo in die Runde,

ich habe mal ein ganz banales Anwendungsproblem. Ich habe mittlerweile ca. 500 aufgezeichnete Trainingseinheiten und der Speicher des Geräts ist voll. Dann lösche ich alle Trainingseinheiten und der Speicher ist leer. Nach dem nächsten Start des Rox sind wieder alle alten Einheiten auf dem Gerät und ich kann keine neuen Einheiten speichern. Wie kann ich das Gerät nutzen ohne dass ich vor jedem Training manuell einige alten Einheiten löschen muss?
VG
Sven


----------



## Bike_N_D (4. Juni 2021)

Svenos schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> ich habe mal ein ganz banales Anwendungsproblem. Ich habe mittlerweile ca. 500 aufgezeichnete Trainingseinheiten und der Speicher des Geräts ist voll. Dann lösche ich alle Trainingseinheiten und der Speicher ist leer. Nach dem nächsten Start des Rox sind wieder alle alten Einheiten auf dem Gerät und ich kann keine neuen Einheiten speichern. Wie kann ich das Gerät nutzen ohne dass ich vor jedem Training manuell einige alten Einheiten löschen muss?
> VG
> Sven


Hallo Sven,
benutzt du die Sigma Cloud App? 
Kann es sein, dass er die gelöschten einfach aus der Cloud wiederherstellt?
Ich persönlich hatte das Problem noch nicht, mein Speicher war noch nie so voll, ich synchronisiere jedoch nach jeder Fahrt mit der Sigma Cloud und meinem DataCenter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## glanzhuegel (4. Juni 2021)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17473485"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> solltet Ihr noch Auffälligkeiten mit der Sigma Cloud haben, so bitten wir euch wie folgt vorzugehen:
> 
> ...


----------



## glanzhuegel (4. Juni 2021)

Keine Aktion- große Wirkung. 👍 synchronisieren der Daten im Urlaub mit Hotel WLAN war eher Mühsam 🤪 Danke für die Tipps


----------



## Svenos (4. Juni 2021)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Hallo Sven,
> benutzt du die Sigma Cloud App?
> Kann es sein, dass er die gelöschten einfach aus der Cloud wiederherstellt?
> Ich persönlich hatte das Problem noch nicht, mein Speicher war noch nie so voll, ich synchronisiere jedoch nach jeder Fahrt mit der Sigma Cloud und meinem DataCenter.


Ja, habe die Cloud und das Gerät synchronisiert sich nach jedem Einschalten und läd alle alten Trainingseinheiten hoch. Ich kann keine Funktion finden, die das verhindert. Ich habe schon die Hälfte der Landkarten gelöscht, damit ich etwas mehr Speicher habe. Gestern habe ich ein Firmware-Update gemacht und danach ging nix mehr. Erst nach ca. 20 x Reboot fuhr das Gerät wieder hoch. Er ist einfach zum


----------



## bravasx (4. Juni 2021)

Bei meinen Rox geht auch der Akku langsam auf das Lebensende zu. Letztes Jahr noch um die 7-10% pro Stunde, jetzt schon 20% pro Stunde.  Muss ich doch mal tauschen.

Derzeit habe ich bei Tourstart das kuriose Phänomen, dass der Herzsensor kurz nach Start festhängt und dann für mehrere Minuten gleich bleibt. Dann plötzlich fängt er sich wieder. Ich tausche aber mal die Batterie des Sensors, vielleicht liegt es daran (ähnlich war es beim Tritt/Speed Sensor als die Batterie leer wurde).

Ansonsten läuft der Rox 12 stabil, kein Sensorverlust mehr nach dem Firmware Update und sonst nix auffälliges. Außer ganz selten mal ein Reboot nach dem Start.


----------



## Langos1000HUF (4. Juni 2021)

Svenos schrieb:


> Ja, habe die Cloud und das Gerät synchronisiert sich nach jedem Einschalten und läd alle alten Trainingseinheiten hoch. Ich kann keine Funktion finden, die das verhindert. Ich habe schon die Hälfte der Landkarten gelöscht, damit ich etwas mehr Speicher habe. Gestern habe ich ein Firmware-Update gemacht und danach ging nix mehr. Erst nach ca. 20 x Reboot fuhr das Gerät wieder hoch. Er ist einfach zum


Naja aber mit vollem oder fast vollem internen Speicher ein Firmware-Update zu starten ist eigentlich nie eine gute Idee, irgendwo muss das Gerät die Update-Datei ja zwischenspeichern bevor die installiert wird. Kann schon sein das das Gerät da "Schluckauf" bekommt.

Eigentlich wäre es doch nur logisch wenn nur eine Richtung synchronisiert wird also Rox -> cloud -> Data center, oder? Oder gibt es da Einstellungen die man verändern kann? Ich benutze die cloud nicht. 
Wurde hier im Thread vor längerer Zeit nicht mal ein ähnliches Problem diskutiert, als bei jemandem auch alte längst vom Gerät gelöschte Trainingsdateien wieder zurück synchronisiert wurden, gab es damals eine Lösung?
Vielleicht hilft ja auch der Klassiker einfach mal von der cloud abmelden und wieder anmelden?

Wäre es nicht eigentlich möglich einfach den Speicher per SD-Karte zu erweitern oder sorgt das immer noch für Probleme @SIGMA-Support ?


----------



## Greatdisaster (5. Juni 2021)

Eigentlich wird nur in eine Richtung synchronisiert (also in die Cloud) soweit mir bekannt ist.
Die Dateien liegen unter /Activities/ und Activities/fit/ falls Du per USB das Dateisystem anschaust.

Ansonsten einfach einen Werkreset machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodypilot (6. Juni 2021)

bravasx schrieb:


> Bei meinen Rox geht auch der Akku langsam auf das Lebensende zu. Letztes Jahr noch um die 7-10% pro Stunde, jetzt schon 20% pro Stunde.  Muss ich doch mal tauschen.


Das Kalibrieren der Akku bringt nix?





						Sigma GPS Rox 12.0 Sport
					

Ich habe den Fall auch schon an den @SIGMA-Support gemailt, die sind aber auch nicht weitergekommen, auf jeden Fall gab es keine Reaktion mehr, auch auf Nachfrage. Nach meiner Ansicht bekommt der Rox, obwohl der Sync unvollständig/fehlerhaft ist, ein OK aus der Cloud. Teilweise werden die Daten...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## bravasx (7. Juni 2021)

bodypilot schrieb:


> Das Kalibrieren der Akku bringt nix?


Der erste Versuch hatte nix gebracht, ich werde es aber die nächsten Tage nochmal versuchen


----------



## Speckies (7. Juni 2021)

bravasx schrieb:


> Der erste Versuch hatte nix gebracht, ich werde es aber die nächsten Tage nochmal versuchen


Ich hatte über den Support auch den Kalibrierungsansatz empfohlen bekommen. Mit drei, vier wiederholten Versuchen, hat sich die Akkukapazität / Leistung wieder merklich verbessert.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (9. Juni 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

die Aktivitäten auf dem ROX 12.0 SPORT können nur in eine Richtung synchronisiert werden (vom ROX 12.0 SPORT zur SIGMA Cloud).

Eine Erweiterung mit einer SD-Karte ist jederzeit möglich. Hierzu haben wir eine Auflistung der Kompatiblen SD-Karten in unseren FAQ’s aufgenommen.

Viele Grüße und eine angenehme Woche
Steffen


----------



## der_marv (10. Juni 2021)

Die neuen ROXe sind da.

@SIGMA-Support 
Der ROX12 wird nicht mit der Ride-App kompatibel sein?









						DECLARATIONS SIGMA SPORT
					





					rox.sigmasport.com


----------



## MrPlowXL (10. Juni 2021)

der_marv schrieb:


> Der ROX12 wird nicht mit der Ride-App kompatibel sein?


Und werden die neuen Geräte mit dem Data Center kompatibel sein?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. Juni 2021)

MrPlowXL schrieb:


> Und werden die neuen Geräte mit dem Data Center kompatibel sein?


Ja, ist den Infos zu entnehmen.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (11. Juni 2021)

Hallo @der_marv,

nachfolgende Geräte werden mit der SIGMA RIDE APP kompatibel sein:

ROX 2.0
ROX 4.0
ROX 11.1 EVO
Nähere Informationen zur SIGMA RIDE APP findest du hier: https://rox.sigmasport.com/de/produkt/ride-app/?tab=uebersicht.

Viele Grüße
Steffen


----------



## Langos1000HUF (11. Juni 2021)

Interessante Geräte, dann ist der 11.1 EVO allerdings kein direkter ROX 12 Nachfolger oder übersehe ich etwas? Sowohl preislich als auch funktional, es fehlt ja die vollwärtige Navigationsfunktion gegenüber dem ROX 12 (es wird bei 11.1 EVO ja explizit nur die Tracknavigation genannt), sieht das doch eher aus wie eine Ergänzung der Produktpalette.

Heißt das dann gute Nachrichten für uns ROX 12 Nutzer, dass der 12er weiterhin als "Flaggschiff" der Produktpalette vertrieben und gepflegt wird oder verspätet sich ein möglicher "ROX 12.1 EVO" oder "ROX 13" einfach nur?


----------



## Hans1959 (11. Juni 2021)

Das bleibt ja mal abzuwarten,da der Rox 11 wohl ein ziemlich beliebter Radcomputer ist,ist es ja wohl auch irgendwie logisch in der Richtung auch etwas weiter zu entwickeln oder zu verbessern.Für meine Person finde ich so ein Gerät genau richtig.Dehn ganzen Navigations gedönst was der 12er kann brauch ich nicht,ich bin voll zufrieden mit dem Rox 11 und find dehn EVO sehr interessant als Nachfolger eventuell.Und da stehe ich nicht alleine mit.Die anderen neuen Rox Modelle werden auch ihre Anhänger finden,da bin ich von überzeugt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_N_D (11. Juni 2021)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17492734"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @der_marv,
> 
> nachfolgende Geräte werden mit der SIGMA RIDE APP kompatibel sein:
> 
> ...


@SIGMA-Support 
Gibt es einen speziellen Grund, warum der 12er nicht mit der App kompatibel ist? Schließlich ist der 12er doch das "Flaggschiff" eurer Produktpalette. 
Nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin mit meinem Rox12 sehr zufrieden und die Link App funktioniert recht gut. Aber die neue App wäre eine schöne Ergänzung auch für den Rox12. 
Sonnige Grüße aus dem Erzgebirge


----------



## Langos1000HUF (11. Juni 2021)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Schließlich ist der 12er doch das "Flaggschiff" eurer Produktpalette.


Also die "Flaggschiff"-Aussage war jetzt erstmal nur reine Spekulation meinerseits 

Unabhängig ob oder wie aufwändig es wäre die RIDE APP für den Rox 12 zu bringen, so wie sich die Beschreibung auf der Website ließt wäre die App für den 12 gar nicht nötig außer du willst "deine Erlebnisse und Erfolge mit Freunden und Familie über die sozialen Netzwerke" teilen.
Die Kernaussage auf der Website scheint ja zu sein die ganzen Trainingsdaten während der Fahrt auf dem (großen) Handydisplay auf einen Blick darzustellen, mutmaßlich weil die Displays der neuen ROXe klein sind. Und beim Rox 12 ist das Display ja eigentlich groß genug um sich alle relevanten Daten auf die Trainingsansichten zu setzen, oder?


----------



## SIGMA-Support (11. Juni 2021)

Hallo @Langos1000HUF,

vielen Dank für deinen Post.

SIGMA’s Produktoffensive hält noch viele neue spannende Produkte für die nächsten 12 Monate bereit. Auch die ROX-Familie wird weiter wachsen. Lass dich überraschen! 😊

Viele Grüße
Steffen


----------



## SIGMA-Support (11. Juni 2021)

Hallo @Bike_N_D,

der ROX 12.0 SPORT hat keine Bluetooth-Anbindung für Smartphones.

Aus diesem Grund ist es nicht möglich den ROX 12.0 SPORT mit der neuen SIGMA RIDE APP zu verbinden.

Viele Grüße
Steffen


----------



## HaiRaider66 (12. Juni 2021)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17493521"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @Bike_N_D,
> 
> der ROX 12.0 SPORT hat keine Bluetooth-Anbindung für Smartphones.
> 
> ...


In dem Fall wäre es aber imho möglich den ROX 11 per Update mit der SIGMA RIDE APP kompatibel zu machen. Wäre schön wenn man das mal in Betracht ziehen würde.


----------



## Rolli2609 (15. Juni 2021)

HaiRaider66 schrieb:


> In dem Fall wäre es aber imho möglich den ROX 11 per Update mit der SIGMA RIDE APP kompatibel zu machen. Wäre schön wenn man das mal in Betracht ziehen würde.


ich würde vermuten, das bei Sigma Sport keiner mehr an die SW des Rox 11.0 ran geht und da was ändert...
in erster Linie frage ich mich aber fragen, was die Ride App besser kann/ macht als die Link App; wo man da Vorteile hätte?


----------



## HaiRaider66 (15. Juni 2021)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> ich würde vermuten, das bei Sigma Sport keiner mehr an die SW des Rox 11.0 ran geht und da was ändert...
> in erster Linie frage ich mich aber fragen, was die Ride App besser kann/ macht als die Link App; wo man da Vorteile hätte?


Wenn man dann z.B. einen der neuen ROX und einen 11er hat, muss man nicht zwei Apps verwenden. Wobei für den 12er braucht man dann immer noch die Link App. Die haben eben unterschiedliche Anwendungsbereiche und daher reicht ein Radcomputer meist nicht.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (16. Juni 2021)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> ich würde vermuten, das bei Sigma Sport keiner mehr an die SW des Rox 11.0 ran geht und da was ändert...
> in erster Linie frage ich mich aber fragen, was die Ride App besser kann/ macht als die Link App; wo man da Vorteile hätte?


Hallo @ Rolli2609,

unsere neue RIDE APP ist in einem frischeren Design die verschiedenen Neuerungen enthält. Diese ist ein anderes System und kann dadurch nur mit der neuen ROX Serie genutzt werden.



Zuviel dürfen wir noch nicht verraten eine kleine Übersicht zur RIDE APP findet ihr hier https://rox.sigmasport.com/de/produkt/ride-app/?tab=uebersicht



Liebe Grüße und einen schönen Mittwoch wünschen wir euch

Benjamin


----------



## kingfrett (17. Juni 2021)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17502068"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @ Rolli2609,
> 
> unsere neue RIDE APP ist in einem frischeren Design die verschiedenen Neuerungen enthält. Diese ist ein anderes System und kann dadurch nur mit der neuen ROX Serie genutzt werden.
> 
> ...


Sind denn die neuen Roxe Datacenter kompatibel? [edit] meinetwegen auch über den Umweg ride app - cloud - datacenter

Btw, ich glaub den evo muss ich unbedingt haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speckies (17. Juni 2021)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> ich würde vermuten, das bei Sigma Sport keiner mehr an die SW des Rox 11.0 ran geht und da was ändert...
> in erster Linie frage ich mich aber fragen, was die Ride App besser kann/ macht als die Link App; wo man da Vorteile hätte?


Der Rox11 ist aus dem Portfolio entfernt worden. Ich denke es gab zu viele HW-Probleme die mit einem SW-Update nicht in den Griff zu bekommen waren. Fokus daher auf 11.1 EVO


----------



## kingfrett (17. Juni 2021)

Speckies schrieb:


> Der Rox11 ist aus dem Portfolio entfernt worden. Ich denke es gab zu viele HW-Probleme die mit einem SW-Update nicht in den Griff zu bekommen waren. Fokus daher auf 11.1 EVO


Ich habe mit meinem ROX11 nur das Problem, dass er seit dem letzten Update (ist ja schon ne Weile her) ständig die Verbindung zu Sigma-Sensoren verliert. Nehme ich statt dessen meinetwegen Garmin Sensoren, funktioniert alles wie gewohnt. Ansonsten ist der 11er für mich fast perfekt und läuft ohne die aller kleinsten Auffälligkeiten.

Ich habe mir auch einen 12er zugelegt, nutze ihn aber wg seiner Klobigkeit so gut wie nie. Wenn jetzt ein ein Tick größerer 11er mit aktueller Technik kommt, kauf ich den sofort.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (18. Juni 2021)

kingfrett schrieb:


> Sind denn die neuen Roxe Datacenter kompatibel? [edit] meinetwegen auch über den Umweg ride app - cloud - datacenter
> 
> Btw, ich glaub den evo muss ich unbedingt haben!


Hallo @kingfrett,
die neuen Roxe sind mit dem DATA Center kompatibel.

Liebe Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## Langos1000HUF (18. Juni 2021)

Die (neuen?) Trittfrequenz- und Geschwindigkeitssensoren die als Zubehör für den Rox 4.0 und 11.1 gelistet sind, müssten aber auch mit dem Rox 12 kompatibel sein sind ja einfach nur ANT+ Sensoren, richtig?









						DUO MAGNETLESS CADENCE - SIGMA SPORT
					

- ANT+ Support - BLE Support - Für ROX 4.0 / ROX 11.1 EVO



					rox.sigmasport.com
				











						DUO MAGNETLESS SPEED - SIGMA SPORT
					

- ANT+ Support - BLE Support - Für ROX 4.0 / ROX 11.1 EVO



					rox.sigmasport.com


----------



## Rolli2609 (18. Juni 2021)

Speckies schrieb:


> Ich denke es gab zu viele HW-Probleme die mit einem SW-Update nicht in den Griff zu bekommen waren. Fokus daher auf 11.1 EVO


also ich muss sagen, mein ROX 11.0 läuft bestens, und ich kann nicht das geringste bemängeln. auch sind alle Sensoren sofort da, egal ob Sigma oder am anderen Rad der günstige "NoName" von a.....

Der 11.1 Evo würde mich aber schon reizen. 
aber es ist mehr "haben wollen" als tatsächlich/ funktionell notwendig   ;-)


----------



## kingfrett (18. Juni 2021)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> also ich muss sagen, mein ROX 11.0 läuft bestens, und ich kann nicht das geringste bemängeln. auch sind alle Sensoren sofort da, egal ob Sigma oder am anderen Rad der günstige "NoName" von a.....
> 
> Der 11.1 Evo würde mich aber schon reizen.
> aber es ist mehr "haben wollen" als tatsächlich/ funktionell notwendig   ;-)


Verbinden tun sie sich auch immer sofort, nur verlieren sie nach unerfindlichen Zeiträumen den Kontakt und sind erst nach einem kompletten Neustart des Rox wieder sichtbar. Mit Sensoren anderer Hersteller tritt das Problem nicht auf.

Und wie gesagt, erst nach dem letzten Firmwareupdate. Da ich aber einen für mich gangbaren workaround gefunden habe, kann ich damit prima leben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrekDet (20. Juni 2021)

Eigentlich war ich mit dem Rox12 sehr zufrieden. Aber nachdem ich in den letzten 3 Monaten mehrfach ein factory reset machen musste, um ihn zur weiteren Mitarbeit zu bewegen, habe ich mir ein neues, anderes Navi gekauft. Meine Wahl fiel auf den Hammerhead Karoo 2. 
Ich bin nun raus aus diesem thread.


----------



## Hans1959 (21. Juni 2021)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> also ich muss sagen, mein ROX 11.0 läuft bestens, und ich kann nicht das geringste bemängeln. auch sind alle Sensoren sofort da, egal ob Sigma oder am anderen Rad der günstige "NoName" von a.....
> 
> Der 11.1 Evo würde mich aber schon reizen.
> aber es ist mehr "haben wollen" als tatsächlich/ funktionell notwendig   ;-)


Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen,
ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem Rox 11,ich hab am Renner Magnetlose No Name Sensoren und am MTB noch die von Rox 10,funktioniert alles bestens.Reizen würde mich der Rox 11.1 Evo natürlich trotzdem


----------



## SIGMA-Support (21. Juni 2021)

Langos1000HUF schrieb:


> Die (neuen?) Trittfrequenz- und Geschwindigkeitssensoren die als Zubehör für den Rox 4.0 und 11.1 gelistet sind, müssten aber auch mit dem Rox 12 kompatibel sein sind ja einfach nur ANT+ Sensoren, richtig?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hallo @Langos1000HUF,

die neuen Magnetlosen Trittfrequenz und Geschwindigkeitssensoren sind auch mit dem ROX 12.0 SPORT kompatibel.

Liebe Grüße und einen guten Wochenstart euch allen.
Benjamin


----------



## kingfrett (21. Juni 2021)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17510394"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @Langos1000HUF,
> 
> die neuen Magnetlosen Trittfrequenz und Geschwindigkeitssensoren sind auch mit dem ROX 12.0 SPORT kompatibel.
> 
> ...



Duos müssten doch eigentlich auch mit dem alten 11er funktionieren, oder?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. Juni 2021)

Ich glaube gestern habe ich meinen ROX12 getötet 🤦‍♂️

Wollte mich an einer Wassertretanlage abkühlen. Habe den ROX vom Halter genommen und auf die Kante gelegt. Er hätte ja theoretisch geklaut werden können ( nein, da waren nur 2 alte Ehepärchen aber die Gewohnheit .. ).

Beim Rucksack ablegen bin ich wohl dagegen gekommen und er ist auf Tauchstation gegangen. Das habe ich leider erst bemerkt als ich ihn später gesucht habe. Zuerst war er noch freundlich zu mir, nach 5min hat er jedoch aufgehört zu leben. Trotz 1 Tag trocknen auf der Terrasse bleibt er ohne Lebenszeichen.

Wie sagte mir mal jemand in den USA: Du kannst etwas noch so idiotensicher konstruieren, es wird sich immer ein Idiot finden der es trotzdem klein bekommt.

Da ist der gute ROX also ertrunken weil der Papa nicht auf ihn aufgepasst hat.
Zum Glück steht der Nachwuchs in den Startlöchern 👶


----------



## Langos1000HUF (21. Juni 2021)

@Gianty
So ein Pech aber auch. Du könntest noch die Suchmaschine deines Vertrauen bemühen und nach Tipps schauen was man bei untergetauchten Handys machen kann, vielleicht geht da noch was.
Ist nicht eine gängige Methode das Gerät in einen Gefrierbeutel o.ä. voll Reis zu legen, weil der Reis die Feuchtigkeit besser aufnimmt als wenn am das Gerät nur lufttrocknet?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. Juni 2021)

Keine Ahnung.  Er darf sich jetzt ein paar Tage erholen, dann probiere ich es nochmal. Ansonsten einfach unter "dumm gelaufen" abhaken. Es gibt schlimmeres.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (22. Juni 2021)

kingfrett schrieb:


> Duos müssten doch eigentlich auch mit dem alten 11er funktionieren, oder?


Hallo @kingfrett,
unsere neuen DUO MAGNETLESS SPEED / CADENCE Sensoren sind mit allen gängigen Endgeräten kompatibel welche über eine ANT+ Schnittstelle verfügen. Also unter anderem auch dem ROX 11.0 GPS. 

Liebe Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## glanzhuegel (22. Juni 2021)

Mir ist heute nach einer Ausfahrt mein Rox auf die Strasse gefallen und es ist das Display  gesprungen; Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Glas zu tauschen. Neugeräte sind derzeit nirgends zu bekommen. Wird der Rox 13.0 schon vorbereitet und deshalb keine Rox 12.0 mehr geliefert

Hilfe, ohne meinem Rox macht das Radon nur halb so viel Spaß
Lg aus dem Salzburger Land
Helmut


----------



## Resimilchkuh (22. Juni 2021)

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07DKYCT4J/ref=twister_dp_update?ie=UTF8&th=1&psc=1
		

Kein Schnappen, aber lieferbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## glanzhuegel (23. Juni 2021)

Resimilchkuh schrieb:


> https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07DKYCT4J/ref=twister_dp_update?ie=UTF8&th=1&psc=1
> 
> 
> Kein Schnappen, aber lieferbar...


Danke, Ist aber eher Luxus für ein Auslaufmodell!  Ich glaube, es wird nichts anderes übrigbleiben, in den sauren Apfel zu beissen und zu warten bis der Nachfolger herauskommt oder beim Mitbewerber umschauen; Hatte bereits beim Rox 11 und Rox 12 das Pech, das ich kurz zuvor das alte Auslaufmodell gekauft hatte; Ein 3.Mal passiert mir das nicht mehr; Lieber fahre ich mit keinem Gerät
Schade das sich die Firma in dieser Beziehung immer sehr bedeckt hält!! Ein Anzeichen für einen Neustart ist vl das man den Rox 12.0 nirgends (außer Amazon) mehr bekommt.


----------



## Rolli2609 (23. Juni 2021)

Gianty schrieb:


> Trotz 1 Tag trocknen auf der Terrasse bleibt er ohne Lebenszeichen.


trocknen ohne Öffnen des Geräts; wird nicht viel helfen befürchte ich.
allerdings muss ich auch eingestehen, das ich nicht weiß, ob man das Gerät zerstörungsfrei öffnen kann


----------



## Hans1959 (23. Juni 2021)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> trocknen ohne Öffnen des Geräts; wird nicht viel helfen befürchte ich.
> allerdings muss ich auch eingestehen, das ich nicht weiß, ob man das Gerät zerstörungsfrei öffnen kann


Wenn mich recht erinnere ist der Rox 12 doch verschraubt?


----------



## Resimilchkuh (23. Juni 2021)

Kann man. Hier hat vor geraumer Zeit jemand eine geniale Anleitung zum Akkutausch erstellt, da ist das auch beschrieben.


----------



## Langos1000HUF (24. Juni 2021)

glanzhuegel schrieb:


> Mir ist heute nach einer Ausfahrt mein Rox auf die Strasse gefallen und es ist das Display  gesprungen;


Ist das Display komplett hinüber oder kann man auf dem Display noch etwas ablesen? Dann könntest du  deine Fahrten zumindest noch aufzeichnen für den Übergang so lange sich das Gerät einschalten lässt, oder?



glanzhuegel schrieb:


> Schade das sich die Firma in dieser Beziehung immer sehr bedeckt hält!! Ein Anzeichen für einen Neustart ist vl das man den Rox 12.0 nirgends (außer Amazon) mehr bekommt.


So machen es halt alle, aber ja es ist schon nervig wenn man dabei ist ein Gerät anzuschaffen und es nicht absehbar ist wann ein neues Gerät auf den Markt kommt. Obwohl schon erste Hinweise vorhanden sind, dass es nicht mehr allzu lange dauern kann.


----------



## bikeraff (24. Juni 2021)

@ Sigma Support:

Ich (und auch andere Nutzer) habe seit über einem Jahr manchmal das Problem daß Aktivitäten die der ROX aufgezeichnet hat im DC und in der Link App nicht richtig angezeigt werden! (keine Karte, kein Höhenprofil etc...) 
Ich habe das hier und auch direkt per Mail dem Support mehrfach schon berichtet, und seit über einem Jahr wird an einer Lösung gearbeitet.
Ich wollte mal nachhören wie da der Stand der Dinge ist? Ist diesbezüglich mit einer Lösung zu rechnen?

Es würde schon helfen wenn man die .slf Datei  vom ROX ins DC manuell importieren könnte und diese dann fehlerfrei gesynct werden würde! So daß man wieder einen aktuellen Stand hat.

Grüße Karsten


----------



## Rolli2609 (24. Juni 2021)

bikeraff schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal nachhören wie da der Stand der Dinge ist? Ist diesbezüglich mit einer Lösung zu rechnen?


vermutlich wird es eine neue Version des DC geben, wenn die neuen Roxe 2+4 dann im Juli verfügbar sind...?? ist aber wie gesagt nur meine bescheidene Prognose.

 (ROX 11.1 Evo soll dann später noch nachziehen.)

seit 15.06.2020 gibt es diese jetzt. kann mich gar nicht erinnern, das es eine Ver. so lange gab.
das Luftbild der Karte funktiniert ja auch nicht mehr.


bikeraff schrieb:


> die .slf Datei vom ROX ins DC manuell importieren könnte


aber genau das ist der Punkt. es sind eben keine slf Dateien, sondern zipslf.
wären es ***.slf, dann könntest Du die Aktivitäten problemlos per USB Kabel ins DC bringen.

(Der Rox 12 wird ja als USB Laufwerk angezeigt, die Akt. sind im Ordner Activities. aber das weißt Du sicher...und im DC gibts ja den Menupunkt "Dateiimport")

Du müsstest zipslf in slf konvertieren, dann ginge es

ach ja, Edith meint:
nur falls Du auf die Idee kommst, die Dateiendung umzubenennen: das funkt. natürlich nicht.
(aber dann wird die Datei angezeigt, d.h. man könnte sie auswählen)


----------



## Rolli2609 (24. Juni 2021)

Hans1959 schrieb:


> Wenn mich recht erinnere ist der Rox 12 doch verschraubt?





Resimilchkuh schrieb:


> Kann man. Hier hat vor geraumer Zeit jemand eine geniale Anleitung zum Akkutausch erstellt, da ist das auch beschrieben.


hab auch was gefunden, aber es gibt sicher noch sehr viele andere nützliche Beiträge zum Thema Akkutausch/ Gerät öffnen usw... 
*#158*








						Sigma ROX 12.0 Sport
					

Halli Hallo und vielen Dank den Feedback Geber*innen, diese Woche bin ich noch ein paar Runden gefahren und hab das Routing intensiver ausprobiert. Da ich aus der Garmin Welt komme, bin ich erst einmal daran gewöhnt. Die Einstellungen im Rox12 hatte ich bereits auf Hauptstraßen maximal und der...




					www.rennrad-news.de
				




ja, @Hans 1959, sieht so aus, als wäre das Gerät geschraubt, schon mal sehr gut!


----------



## bikeraff (24. Juni 2021)

.zipslf entpacken und dann kommt ne .slf raus!
Man kann sie auch importieren doch in der Link App bleibt die fehlerhafte Aktivität erhalten weil die Cloud die fehlerhafte und die manuelle gleichsetzt. (was ja theoretisch stimmt)
Schön wäre es wenn man nach dem manuellen Import die fehlerhafte Aktivität löschen würde und auf allen Geräten dann die manuell importierte übrig bleibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolli2609 (24. Juni 2021)

was ich da schrieb mit dem drag and drop ist ja auch nicht nötig, weil das DC  ja automatisch neue Aktivitäten findet (Rox per USB dran) und die dann zum Import vorschlägt... 

falls ich Dich richtig verstanden habe: 
und wenn Du die Verbindung Rox zur Cloud erstmal unterbindest, die Akt. per USB ins DC holst...
die gehen ja dann zur Cloud...
dann die LinkApp öffnen und erst dann syncst..
dann ist diese Aktivität auch fehlerhaft in der LA?
oder ist sie schon grundsätzlich fehlerhaft, wenn Du per USB ins DC syncst?


----------



## Rolli2609 (24. Juni 2021)

ich fahr grad nur Renner mit Rox 11, bin deshalb (vielleicht) bei akt. Problemen nicht up to date.
aber hab grad mal nachgesehen, ich hab keinerlei Fehler bei meinen Rox 12 Aktivitäten, weder im DC noch in LA.
habs wie gesagt so gemacht:

keine Verbindung Rox 12 zu Cloud
Akt. per USB vom Rox 12 ins DC
DC synct zur Cloud
LA holt sich alles von der Cloud

Ergebnis: alles wird überall einwandfrei / fehlerfrei angezeigt.
die von Dir beschriebenen Probleme lt. # 3608 habe ich bei mir nirgends.

anscheinend / möglicherweise entsteht der Fehler (aktuell?) in der Übertragung Rox 12 zur Cloud.

Edith meint: schliesse nicht die LA wenn die Synchronisierung noch nicht abgeschlossen ist.
bei mir war deshalb auch mal das Höhenprofil und der Track auf der Kartenansicht weg. 
der Fehler hat sich dann anschliessend auch auf das DC übertragen, und war dann auch da fehlerhaft. obwohl vorher i.O.


----------



## bikeraff (24. Juni 2021)

Ich hatte nen ROX 10 schon. Habe den 12er geholt um nicht mehr unbedingt kabelgebunden zu sein! Der Fehler taucht ja auch nicht immer auf. Manchmal ist 2 Monate Ruhe und dann kommts 2x nacheinander. Immer mit Kabel übertragen ist nicht die Lösung! Wenn man bei einem fehlerhaften sync den ROX mal mit kabel ausliest und manuell importieren könne, daß im DC alle Daten vorhanden sind, könnte ich damit leben.
Der Fehler ist definitiv beim sync ROX/Cloud! In Strava wie auch bei Komoot und ja auch im ROX selber sind alle Werte vorhanden!
Aber wie gesagt ich stand ja schon öfters mit Sigma in Kontakt und selbst da konnte mir keiner helfen. Es wurde nur gesagt daß sie an einer Lösung arbeiten...
Desshalb hier die Nachfrage nach dem Stand der Dinge.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (25. Juni 2021)

Hallo @glanzhuegel,

wie bereits vom User @Resimilchkuh geschrieben, kann der ROX 12.0 SPORT noch gekauft werden.

In einem älteren Post hatten wir bereits angekündigt, dass wir an einem Nachfolger des ROX 12.0 SPORT arbeiten und dieser voraussichtlich Q2 2022 veröffentlichen wird.

Viele Grüße
Steffen


----------



## Resimilchkuh (25. Juni 2021)

Ich hab seit einigen Wochen das Problem, dass die Herzfrequenz meist sehr niedrig scheint, ca. 15 Schläge unter meinem normalen Level(oder ich bin in kurzer Zeit unglaublich gut geworden) und dass die Geschwindigkeitsanzeige trotz erfolgreich gekoppelten Sensor, bei eigentlich konstanter Fahrt stark springt, teilweise 5 oder mehr km/h rauf/runter. Bei langsamer Fahrt stoppt dadurch sehr häufig die Aufzeichnung kurz. Allerdings passiert das gehäuft auch bei höherem Tempo. Der Sensor ist zwar von der Konkurrenz mit G, hat aber 2 Jahre keine Probleme gemacht und Batterie ist getauscht. Gefühlt gingen beide Probleme erst nach dem letzten Update los. Hat jemand ähnliches beobachten können?


----------



## Tosa-Inu (25. Juni 2021)

Ich habe ähnliches beim HF Sensor beobachtet. Der ist besonders sprunghaft, besonders bei intensivem Training. Die maxHF% (ein Wert über den ich mein Training steuere) springt zwischen 70% und 90%. So kann man sein Training nicht steuern, weil so große Sprünge kann ich auch grob übern Daumen peilen. Manchmal kam es vor, dass die HF scheinbar halbiert wurde: ROX zeigt an 46% gefühlt eher 92% oder mehr. Ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass ich einen Sprint im Wiegetritt mit Ruhepuls absolviere. In den letzten Tagen hatte ich selbst nach einem Batteriewechsel grundlos Totalausfälle.

Hier ein Beispiel:






Die erste Hälfte des Trainings war der HF Sensor nicht zur Arbeit zu bewegen. Danach sprang er an und zeichnete vernünftig auf.
Wie gesagt, Batterie wurde letzte Woche gewechselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolli2609 (25. Juni 2021)

Resimilchkuh schrieb:


> Geschwindigkeitsanzeige trotz erfolgreich gekoppelten Sensor, bei eigentlich konstanter Fahrt stark springt, teilweise 5 oder mehr km/h rauf/runter.


Du könntest im Moment dieser ungenauen Anzeige mal anhalten und am Rad des Sensors drehen.
erstmal nur um sicher zu sein, das er tatsächlich gekoppelt ist und nicht das (vielleicht grad schlechte) GPS wegen Sensorausfall die Speedmessung übernommen hat.
hast Du dann im Stillstand eine Anzeige und kannst die Batterie und Probleme am Sensor selbst (zB Wassereindrang oder Kontaktfedern, die nicht mehr stark genug drücken.. o.ä....) aus schließen; dann verwende lieber einen Sensor mit Magnet.
 (ich gehe mal davon aus, das das Konkurrenzprodukt magnetlos ist?)
hast Du ein Multimeter, so prüfe auch die tatsächliche Batteriespannung. neue 2032er haben immer etwas mehr als 3,10 Volt.

gleiches gilt auch für den HF Sender. Batterie, Kontaktfedern.....
auch ggf. den_ Gurt strammer anziehen_.. genug Schweiß für gute Leitfähigkeit sollte ja vorhanden sein! ;-)

ggf auch mal den Sensor ohne Batterie nen längeren Zeitraum liegen lassen. auch hört man davon, das die Batterie bewusst falsch rum eingebaut (nur ganz kurz!) auch schon geholfen haben soll. hab aber da keine eigene Erfahrung!

Hat man tatsächlich den Rox schwer in Verdacht, hilft ja nur die Gegenprobe mit nem anderen Gerät.


----------



## Resimilchkuh (25. Juni 2021)

Dank Euch schon mal für die Tips.
Die üblichen Verdächtigen habe ich prinzipiell natürlich geprüft. Daher komme ich ja erst drauf, dass es ggf. was mit dem Update sein könnte. Selbst wenn es an der Batterie läge, würde der Speedsensor dann ja nach Wochen eigentlich gar nicht mehr arbeiten. Bei Übernahme durch GPS kenne ich das auch, dass er etwas springt, aber eben nicht so stark und schon gar nicht, dass während konstanter Fahrt bei 20 km/h+ das Training stoppt. Das auch unabhängig davon, wo ich mich befinde.
Auf unserer Nordbahntrasse (einen Gruß an alle Wuppertaler) habe ich z.B. 2 Stellen, an denen die Sensoren meistens kurz aussteigen, das ist aber wie gesagt lokal begrenzt und juckt mich nicht weiter.

Gegenprobe werde ich noch mit einem anderen Speedsensor (ebenfalls Magnetlos) von Alilingding machen. Der hat bisher überraschend zuverlässig funktioniert, bin aber mit dem Rad länger nicht gefahren und so richtig bewusst geworden ist mir das beim "Problemrad" auch erst bei einer Woche AlpX.


----------



## Simon1981 (26. Juni 2021)

bikeraff schrieb:


> @ Sigma Support:
> 
> Ich (und auch andere Nutzer) habe seit über einem Jahr manchmal das Problem daß Aktivitäten die der ROX aufgezeichnet hat im DC und in der Link App nicht richtig angezeigt werden! (keine Karte, kein Höhenprofil etc...)
> Ich habe das hier und auch direkt per Mail dem Support mehrfach schon berichtet, und seit über einem Jahr wird an einer Lösung gearbeitet.
> ...


Hi Karsten,

ich habe gerade die selbe Erfahrung, Rox 12 synchronisiert mit der Sigma Cloud, doch die Felder für die Werte sind alle leer und ich kann keine Karte und keine Kurven (Höhe, Puls, Geschwindigkeit,...) anzeigen. 

Viele Grüße

Simon


----------



## HaiRaider66 (27. Juni 2021)

Simon1981 schrieb:


> Hi Karsten,
> 
> ich habe gerade die selbe Erfahrung, Rox 12 synchronisiert mit der Sigma Cloud, doch die Felder für die Werte sind alle leer und ich kann keine Karte und keine Kurven (Höhe, Puls, Geschwindigkeit,...) anzeigen.
> 
> ...


Da hilft nach meiner Erfahrung nur die Tour vom Rox direkt zu importieren. Seitdem ich die Tour zuerst in Link am iPhone öffne und dort mit einem Namen versehe und dann wieder mit der Cloud synchronisiere, tritt dies nicht mehr auf. Wenn ich sie zuerst im DC öffne, habe den Effekt öfter gehabt, dann sind sie auch bei Link nicht mehr vorhanden.


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (27. Juni 2021)

Ich hab mal zwei Fragen zu den Strava Live Segmenten. 
Früher konnte ich bei einem angezeigten Segment zwischen persönlicher Bestzeit, dem KOM, ner Bestzeit von nem Freund und dem letzten Versuch wechseln, komischerweise wird der letzte Versuch nicht mehr angezeigt, ich kann aber leider nicht sagen seit wann das so ist. Ist das sonst bei jemandem so? 
Nun zu meinem eigentlichen Problem. Vor kurzem ist mir mein Rox abgeschmiert, nach etlichen Versuchen mit dem Recovery Menü und Werksreset, hatte ich die Kiste wieder ans Laufen bekommen, natürlich waren alle Daten weg. 
Mir werden jetzt keine Live Segmente mehr angezeigt. Angemeldet bin ich bei Strava und die Live Segmente stehen auf ein. 
Das Abo ist übrigens auch verlängert und bezahlt. 
Bin echt am überlegen, ob ich nicht noch einmal ein Reset machen soll und alles neu anmelde. 
Schönen Sonntag 🙋🏻‍♂️


----------



## Bike_N_D (27. Juni 2021)

oenkeldoenkel schrieb:


> Ich hab mal zwei Fragen zu den Strava Live Segmenten.
> Früher konnte ich bei einem angezeigten Segment zwischen persönlicher Bestzeit, dem KOM, ner Bestzeit von nem Freund und dem letzten Versuch wechseln, komischerweise wird der letzte Versuch nicht mehr angezeigt, ich kann aber leider nicht sagen seit wann das so ist. Ist das sonst bei jemandem so?
> Nun zu meinem eigentlichen Problem. Vor kurzem ist mir mein Rox abgeschmiert, nach etlichen Versuchen mit dem Recovery Menü und Werksreset, hatte ich die Kiste wieder ans Laufen bekommen, natürlich waren alle Daten weg.
> Mir werden jetzt keine Live Segmente mehr angezeigt. Angemeldet bin ich bei Strava und die Live Segmente stehen auf ein.
> ...


Versuch mal bitte dein Strava Account vom Rox12 aus zu synchronisieren. Wenn du nen Werksreset gemacht hast, dann sind bestimmt auch die ganzen Daten von Strava weg auf deinem Rox12. Ein Sync sollte deine Segmente von Strava holen und ggf. auch deine Routen, welche du mit Strava erstellt hast. Dannach sollte auch bei bekannten und gefahrenen Segmenten es wieder möglich sein, zwischen deinen Bestzeiten und Freunden zu wechseln.


----------



## oenkeldoenkel (27. Juni 2021)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Versuch mal bitte dein Strava Account vom Rox12 aus zu synchronisieren. Wenn du nen Werksreset gemacht hast, dann sind bestimmt auch die ganzen Daten von Strava weg auf deinem Rox12. Ein Sync sollte deine Segmente von Strava holen und ggf. auch deine Routen, welche du mit Strava erstellt hast. Dannach sollte auch bei bekannten und gefahrenen Segmenten es wieder möglich sein, zwischen deinen Bestzeiten und Freunden zu wechseln.


Alles klar, vielen Dank, das werd ich dann mal ausprobieren.


----------



## bikeraff (28. Juni 2021)

Simon1981 schrieb:


> Hi Karsten,
> 
> ich habe gerade die selbe Erfahrung, Rox 12 synchronisiert mit der Sigma Cloud, doch die Felder für die Werte sind alle leer und ich kann keine Karte und keine Kurven (Höhe, Puls, Geschwindigkeit,...) anzeigen.
> 
> ...


Villeicht kann der Sigma Support ja mal n kurzes Statement abgeben wie da der Stand der Dinge ist. Wäre schön wenn man das mal beheben könnte oder zumindest der manuelle Import klappen würde.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## apfelpuree (2. Juli 2021)

Grundsätzlich bin ich zufrieden mit dem ROX 12, ist ein schönes Gerät. Aber: Es gibt zwei Sachen, die mich am ROX 12 ziemlich nerven:

1. Eine Synchronisation mit der SIGMA Cloud per WLAN  ist nicht möglich. Hier weiß ich allerdings nicht, ob das Problem beim ROX liegt, der nicht imstande ist, die Daten in die Cloud zu schaufeln, an der Cloud selbst oder an der Desktop App, die nicht imstande ist, die Daten aus der Cloud abzuholen. Am WLAN selbst liegt es nicht, ich kann ja durchaus Karten mit Komoot synchronisieren und die Logindaten für die Cloud stimmen. Es wird mir auf dem ROX auch durchaus angezeigt, dass eine Synchronisation erfolgt sei.

2. Immer wieder passiert es mir, dass der ROX auf den ersten Kilometern Unsinn anzeigt. Der Weg wird auf der Karte korrekt angezeigt, die Position stimmt, aber die Abbiegehinweise sind kompletter Unsinn. Gestern wieder: Ich fahre los und der ROX will permanent umdrehen oder alle 40 m links abbiegen. Es hat gut 2-3 km gebraucht bis der ROX sich eingerichtet hatte und endlich korrekte Anbiegehinweise ausgeben hat.

Machen andere ähnliche Erfahrungen…?


----------



## Langos1000HUF (2. Juli 2021)

@apfelpuree 
Zum cloud Problem kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich die Funktion nicht nutze. Du könntest die letzten ~2-3 Seiten hier im Thread mal durchscrollen falls du es nicht schon getan hast, da haben sich einige mit cloud Problemen gemeldet vielleicht ist da etwas dabei das dir weiter hilft. Vielleicht genügt es ja schon, wenn du dich am Rox von der cloud abmeldest und wieder neu anmeldest.

Dein Navigationsproblem klingt für mich so als hättest zeitweise schwachen GPS Empfang, da kann man in bestimmten Fällen auch nichts dagegen tun weil der GPS Empfang u.a. vom Wetter und dem Gebiet wo man sich befindet abhängt.
Etwas ähnliches habe ich bei meiner letzten Tour bei meist bewölktem Wetter im bewaldeten Mittelgebirge beobachtet. Da bin ich einer erstellen Route gefolgt und obwohl ich mich auf dem richtigen Weg befand zeigte der Positionspfeil am Rox bei genauem hinsehen zeitweise an ich würde einige Meter weiter rechts parallel zum Weg mitten durch den Wald fahren. Da bekam ich auch einige "unlogische" Abbiegehinweise ich solle umdrehen oder an der nächsten Kreuzung links abbiegen. 
Wie gesagt meine Erklärung ist, dass ich zu dem Zeipunkt auf Grund des Wetters und dem Gebiet schlechten GPS Empfang hatte und der Rox durch die ungenaue Positionsbestimmung getäuscht wurde. Die Abbiegehinweise habe ich einfach ignoriert und gut ists, mehr kann man in der Situation auch nicht machen denke ich. 
Die "Anfälligkeit" gegenüber Wetter und Gelände betrifft übrigens alle GPS fähigen Geräte nicht nur den Rox, also auch Handy, Autonavi etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apfelpuree (2. Juli 2021)

Langos1000HUF schrieb:


> @apfelpuree
> Zum cloud Problem kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich die Funktion nicht nutze. Du könntest die letzten ~2-3 Seiten hier im Thread mal durchscrollen falls du es nicht schon getan hast, da haben sich einige mit cloud Problemen gemeldet vielleicht ist da etwas dabei das dir weiter hilft. Vielleicht genügt es ja schon, wenn du dich am Rox von der cloud abmeldest und wieder neu anmeldest.



Die Lösungsstrategien hatte ich mir schon angeschaut, auch was SIGMA selbst dazu schrieb. Das bringt alles nichts. Ich muss den ROX kabelgebunden an den Rechner hängen, dann importiere ich die neuen Daten und vom Desktop aus kann ich die Daten dann in die Cloud laden. Dort werden sie dann auch tatsächlich auf die Geräte (ROX 12 und iPhone/iPad) verteilt. Aber direkter Sync vom ROX aus ist nicht möglich.




Langos1000HUF schrieb:


> @apfelpuree
> 
> Dein Navigationsproblem klingt für mich so als hättest zeitweise schwachen GPS Empfang, da kann man in bestimmten Fällen auch nichts dagegen tun weil der GPS Empfang u.a. vom Wetter und dem Gebiet wo man sich befindet abhängt.


Das kann natürlich sein, dass es daran liegt. Ich weiß nicht, wieviel GPS-Satelliten der ROX gleichzeitig abgefragt, bei einem Auto-Navi sind es einige, insofern gibt es da weniger Probleme. Weniger Probleme gibt es bei einem Auto-Navi natürlich schon allein deswegen, dass die verarbeiteten Datenmengen hier weit weniger komplex sind als auf dem Fahrrad-Navi mit seinen sehr komplexen Wegeinformationen. trotzdem nervt das Problem doch erheblich.

Ich fahre los (offenes Gelände, kein Wald), der vorgezeichnete Weg stimmt, biegt in der Kartenanzeige nach links ab und trotzdem geht der Abbiegepfeil nach rechts. Oder es kommt ständig die Aufforderung zum Umkehren oder dass ich den Track verlassen hätte. Irgendwann sortiert sich das dann und alles läuft wie erwartet, aber das kann schon mal eine Viertelstunde dauern. Gestern war das wieder mal ziemlich entnervend und ohne Ortskenntnis wäre ich verloren gewesen.


----------



## Rolli2609 (2. Juli 2021)

ja, so mache ich es auch.
Rox- USB Kabel- PC/ DataCenter- Cloud- LinkApp. dann past alles.
ist halt dann nicht der sehr beliebte drahtlose Weg.

ich denke aber, das an dem Problem gearbeitet wird.

zum Navi Problem: Du könnstest Dir auch mal aus den Status Werten die GPS Genauigkeit auf den Bildschirm holen. was sagt diese aus, wenn die Navigation Blödsinn erzählt?
(dagegen spricht allerdings Deine Aussage, das Deine Position auf der Karte in dem Moment stimmt... dennoch, nur mal interessehalber. vielleicht ist doch ein Zusammenhang...)


----------



## Greatdisaster (2. Juli 2021)

Ich hatte bei mehreren hundert Aktivitäten keine größeren Cloud Sync Probleme die nicht durch temporäre Server Probleme verursacht wurden.
Ich musste allerdings auch etwas in meinem Netzwerk tricksen weil der ROX12 Netzwerk Stack defekt ist.

Ein GPS Problem hatte ich nur einmal in der ganzen Zeit und da hat es einen Neustart gebraucht aber da hatte er gar keinen Empfang. Selbstverständlich gibt es unter dichtem Blätterdach eines Waldes manchmal ungenauigkeiten weil der GPS Chip auch schon ziemlich alt ist und somit weniger gut als neuere GPS Chips. (welche das Problem dann auch haben aber erst bei deutlich dichterem Wald)

Macht es bei Dir einen Unterschied wenn Du den Rox12 mit dem Wlan deines Handys verbindest (Tethering) ?


----------



## apfelpuree (2. Juli 2021)

Greatdisaster schrieb:


> Macht es bei Dir einen Unterschied wenn Du den Rox12 mit dem Wlan deines Handys verbindest (Tethering) ?


Das habe ich noch nie versucht. Was erwartest du davon?


----------



## Greatdisaster (2. Juli 2021)

apfelpuree schrieb:


> Das habe ich noch nie versucht. Was erwartest du davon?


Es ist nur ein Versuch mit dem eventuelle Router Firewall Probleme umgangen werden.
Ich kann mir halt nicht erklären warum ich in der Hinsicht keine Probleme habe aber andere wenige (?) wie Du doch. Wenn Sigma das Problem nicht nachvollziehen kann dann ist es übrigens kein Wunder warum die es nicht beheben (können).

So habe ich z.b. dadurch herausgefunden das der Rox12 nicht per Wlan funktioniert wenn der Google DNS (IP: 8.8.8.8) nicht erreichbar ist. Der war nämlich bei mir absichtlich im Router geblockt.


----------



## Sveninho (7. Juli 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich der Wattmessung des Sigma Rox 12.0.

Leider werden mir keine Wattzahlen, TSS etc angezeigt, obwohl ich den Trittfrequenzsensor sowie den Power Magnet angebracht habe.
Trittfrequenz und Pedalierzeit wird auch ausgewiesen.

Benötige ich zusätzliches Equipment für die Wattmessung?

Kennt jemand dieses Problem?

Vielen lieben Dank vorab für Eure Hilfe.

Viele Grüße
Sven


----------



## Bike_N_D (7. Juli 2021)

Sveninho schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich der Wattmessung des Sigma Rox 12.0.
> 
> ...


Der Rox12 braucht eine Quelle für die Watt Werte, heißt im klartext, power Kurbel wie stages oder einzelne Pedale wie die von garmin. Der rox 10 hat die Leistung noch berechnet bzw. geschätzt, der Rox 12 macht das nicht mehr da es zu ungenau ist. Brauchst also ne Kurbel oder Pedale.


----------



## Sveninho (8. Juli 2021)

Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung, das war mir so gar nicht bewusst.


----------



## AlZi-88 (12. Juli 2021)

Servus zusammen,

ich hab mein Rox jetzt schon einige Zeit und bin soweit auch super zufrieden damit. Jetzt ist mir leider auf meiner letzten Reise ein Missgeschick passiert und ich habe mir die USB Buchse am Rox geschrottet was das ganze Teil jetzt natürlich einigermaßen unbrauchbar macht 😢
Auf der anderen Seite ist die Ladeeinheit mit USB Buchse aber auch super- easy getauscht. Und daher bin ich aktuell verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einem defekten Rox Navi, das ich ausschlachten könnte. Der Sigma Support konnte mir leider nicht weiterhelfen und eBay und co sind auch leer. 
daher dachte ich, ich versuche hier mal mein Glück. Gerne nehme ich euren Elektroschrott entgegen 😉

VG Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben14 (14. Juli 2021)

apfelpuree schrieb:


> 2. Immer wieder passiert es mir, dass der ROX auf den ersten Kilometern Unsinn anzeigt. Der Weg wird auf der Karte korrekt angezeigt, die Position stimmt, aber die Abbiegehinweise sind kompletter Unsinn. Gestern wieder: Ich fahre los und der ROX will permanent umdrehen oder alle 40 m links abbiegen. Es hat gut 2-3 km gebraucht bis der ROX sich eingerichtet hatte und endlich korrekte Anbiegehinweise ausgeben hat.
> 
> Machen andere ähnliche Erfahrungen…?


Wenn du dich navigieren lässt und du hast den Startpunkt schon überquert möchte der ROX immer wieder zurück an den Startpunkt. Da musst den Track nochmals neu starten. Darum ist es wichtig die Navigation vor dem Startpunkt des Tracks zu starten oder die Option beim nächsten Wegpunkt starten auswählen.


----------



## Langos1000HUF (14. Juli 2021)

AlZi-88 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> ich hab mein Rox jetzt schon einige Zeit und bin soweit auch super zufrieden damit. Jetzt ist mir leider auf meiner letzten Reise ein Missgeschick passiert und ich habe mir die USB Buchse am Rox geschrottet was das ganze Teil jetzt natürlich einigermaßen unbrauchbar macht 😢
> Auf der anderen Seite ist die Ladeeinheit mit USB Buchse aber auch super- easy getauscht. Und daher bin ich aktuell verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einem defekten Rox Navi, das ich ausschlachten könnte. Der Sigma Support konnte mir leider nicht weiterhelfen und eBay und co sind auch leer.
> ...


Vor einigen Wochen hat sich @Gianty hier gemeldet nachdem ihm sein ROX ins Wasser gefallen ist. Ich weiß nicht wie die Geschichte ausgegangen ist, aber das könnte vielleicht passen.


----------



## apfelpuree (14. Juli 2021)

ben14 schrieb:


> Wenn du dich navigieren lässt und du hast den Startpunkt schon überquert möchte der ROX immer wieder zurück an den Startpunkt. Da musst den Track nochmals neu starten. Darum ist es wichtig die Navigation vor dem Startpunkt des Tracks zu starten oder die Option beim nächsten Wegpunkt starten auswählen.


Das kann tatsächlich der Grund des Problems sein. Ich werde die nächsten Male darauf achten


----------



## Langos1000HUF (14. Juli 2021)

Zur Navigation hätte ich auch eine Frage und zwar zur entsprechenden Trainingsansicht. Sobald man die Navigation startet öffnet sich ja eine extra Trainingsansicht mit der Karte und unten Ankunftszeit und Distanz zum Ziel. Ich finde diese Ansicht auf Grund der Zoomstufe aber unbrauchbar, denn gefühlt sehe ich auf der Karte die halbe Deutschlandkarte, mittig auf dem Display den ganzen zu fahrenden Track als dicken blauen Balken und einen riesen Positionspfeil, der bei einem Rundkurs manchmal fast den ganzen Track verdeckt. Nur für Abbiegungen wird 150m davor auf der Ansicht reingezoomt um die Kreuzung im Detail zu zeigen. 

Ist das bei euch auch so oder mache ich etwas falsch? Kann man die Ansicht irgendwie anpassen? Ich habe in den Einstellungen nichts entsprechendes gefunden. Ideal wäre eine Zoomstufe auf der Ansicht die zumindest den ganzen Track bildschirmfüllend anzeigt oder die nächsten vielleicht 2-5km bildschirmfüllend anzeigt. 
Zusammenfassend geht es mir um eine Zoomstufe bzw. Detailgrad der Kartenansicht auf die während der Fahrt kurz einen Blick werfen kann um früher besser abschätzen zu können wann der nächste Abzweig folgt nicht nur 150m vor der Kreuzung.


----------



## Bike_N_D (14. Juli 2021)

Langos1000HUF schrieb:


> Zur Navigation hätte ich auch eine Frage und zwar zur entsprechenden Trainingsansicht. Sobald man die Navigation startet öffnet sich ja eine extra Trainingsansicht mit der Karte und unten Ankunftszeit und Distanz zum Ziel. Ich finde diese Ansicht auf Grund der Zoomstufe aber unbrauchbar, denn gefühlt sehe ich auf der Karte die halbe Deutschlandkarte, mittig auf dem Display den ganzen zu fahrenden Track als dicken blauen Balken und einen riesen Positionspfeil, der bei einem Rundkurs manchmal fast den ganzen Track verdeckt. Nur für Abbiegungen wird 150m davor auf der Ansicht reingezoomt um die Kreuzung im Detail zu zeigen.
> 
> Ist das bei euch auch so oder mache ich etwas falsch? Kann man die Ansicht irgendwie anpassen? Ich habe in den Einstellungen nichts entsprechendes gefunden. Ideal wäre eine Zoomstufe auf der Ansicht die zumindest den ganzen Track bildschirmfüllend anzeigt oder die nächsten vielleicht 2-5km bildschirmfüllend anzeigt.
> Zusammenfassend geht es mir um eine Zoomstufe bzw. Detailgrad der Kartenansicht auf die während der Fahrt kurz einen Blick werfen kann um früher besser abschätzen zu können wann der nächste Abzweig folgt nicht nur 150m vor der Kreuzung.


Wenn die Navigation dann läuft, einfach mal in die Karte tippen, dann findest du am unteren Rand minus und plus Tasten, damit kannst du die Karte deinen Wünschen anpassen, zumindest von der Ausgangszoomstufe. Bei Abbiegehinweisen wird automatisch weiter ran gezoomt.

Den gesamten Track kannst du vor Start im gesamten ja sehen, ggf. auch da schon reinzoomen wenn nötig. Startest du dann deine Tour, einfach den obigen Tipp beherzigen und die "Ausgangslage" festlegen.

Ich fahre meist in solcher Zoomstufe, dass ich so 300-500m voraus sehen kann, wenn Einmündungen oder Abzweigungen kommen. Ist aber persönliche Präferenz.

Hoffe damit geholfen zu haben.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. Juli 2021)

Langos1000HUF schrieb:


> Vor einigen Wochen hat sich @Gianty hier gemeldet nachdem ihm sein ROX ins Wasser gefallen ist. Ich weiß nicht wie die Geschichte ausgegangen ist, aber das könnte vielleicht passen.


@AlZi-88 

Mein ROX ist nach dem Wassereinbruch leider verstorben. Kannst mir mal eine PN schicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlZi-88 (15. Juli 2021)

@Langos1000HUF : Danke dir für den Hinweis


----------



## Langos1000HUF (15. Juli 2021)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Wenn die Navigation dann läuft, einfach mal in die Karte tippen, dann findest du am unteren Rand minus und plus Tasten, damit kannst du die Karte deinen Wünschen anpassen, zumindest von der Ausgangszoomstufe. Bei Abbiegehinweisen wird automatisch weiter ran gezoomt.
> 
> Den gesamten Track kannst du vor Start im gesamten ja sehen, ggf. auch da schon reinzoomen wenn nötig. Startest du dann deine Tour, einfach den obigen Tipp beherzigen und die "Ausgangslage" festlegen.
> 
> ...


Ja das ist gut erklärt, danke. Ich hatte aus Gewohnheit von Navi-Apps und vom Auto vermutet, dass es vielleicht irgendwo einen Menüpunkt dafür gäbe. Bei den Geräten und Apps gibt es ja meist im Menü die Wahl zwischen dynamischem Zoom und verschiedenen Zoomschritten. Aber so geht es natürlich auch, man muss es nur wissen.



AlZi-88 schrieb:


> @Langos1000HUF : Danke dir für den Hinweis


Gerne, keine Ursache. Dafür sind solche Foren doch da.


----------



## der_marv (19. Juli 2021)

Hier einfach mal ein Sommergruß an @SIGMA-Support und ein Lob an den ROX12.

Ja das Gerät ist nicht perfekt, der eine hat mal mehr, ein anderer weniger Probleme. 
Ich hatte zum Glück wenige. 

Bin aktuell im Urlaub mit Bike und ROX und ich liebe die Navifunktion. 
Wollte heute früh zu einem bestimmten Ort und keine passende Tour bei komoot gefunden. 

Also Ort im ROX ausgewählt und durch mein Profil (MTB, wenig Straßen) wurde ich wunderbar durch kleine Dörfer und auch abseits der Wege zum Ziel geführt. 
Perfekt. 

Hoffe in den Nachfolger fließen gute Themen hier aus dem Forum ein aber so schnell brauche ich den nicht ;-) 

Gruß an alle


----------



## Greatdisaster (19. Juli 2021)

Ist bei euch der Touch Screen auch empfindlicher geworden, eventuell durch das letzte Software Update ?
Ich habe dauernd Fehlauslösungen durch Schweißtropfen und muss nun des öfteren das Display Sperren damit nicht aus versehen ein Datenfeld geändert wird.


----------



## Rheinkraft (23. Juli 2021)

repli schrieb:


> @bravasx hast PM


@repli  , kannst Du mir ein paar Infos zum Akku-Umbau und der notwendigen Batterie zusenden, bitte? Ich wäre dann jetzt auch so weit.
Danke!!


----------



## repli (24. Juli 2021)

sry, habe keine mehr da und auch wg der großen MOQ nicht mehr nachbestellt. Hat sich alles nicht gelohnt - zu viel Aufwand für zu wenig Bedarf...


----------



## HagbardZoid (1. August 2021)

Hi zusammen, nach stundenlanger ergebnisloser Suche und ewigen rumprobieren - wo kann ich einrichten dass der Rox 12 mir bei Strava Segmenten nicht den für mich unerreichbaren KOM sondern meine Bestzeit zeigt gegen die ich mich messen will?


----------



## Rolli2609 (1. August 2021)

nur so als Hinweis, vor allem für die, die diverse Probleme rund um das DataCenter haben: 
eine neue Version ist verfügbar seit ca 3 Tagen

was ich auf die Schnelle sagen kann: Luftbild geht wieder






						{{page_title | uppercase}}
					

SIGMASPORT DATA CENTER UPDATE




sigma-download.com


----------



## Bike_N_D (1. August 2021)

HagbardZoid schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, nach stundenlanger ergebnisloser Suche und ewigen rumprobieren - wo kann ich einrichten dass der Rox 12 mir bei Strava Segmenten nicht den für mich unerreichbaren KOM sondern meine Bestzeit zeigt gegen die ich mich messen will?


Ganz einfach, wenn du in ein Segment startest, einfach dann unten wo KOM steht nach links oder rechts wischen. Siehe Bild:




Solltest du das Segment das erste Mal fahren, dann erscheint natürlich nur die KOM, da es sonst ja keine anderen Werte gibt.
Das was du dann eingerichtet hast, KOM, Persönliche Bestzeit oder die des nächsten Freundes, bleibt dann bei alles Segmenten so eingestellt, es sei denn du veränderst das wieder durch wischen.


----------



## HagbardZoid (3. August 2021)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, wenn du in ein Segment startest, einfach dann unten wo KOM steht nach links oder rechts wischen. Siehe Bild:
> Anhang anzeigen 1316179
> Solltest du das Segment das erste Mal fahren, dann erscheint natürlich nur die KOM, da es sonst ja keine anderen Werte gibt.
> Das was du dann eingerichtet hast, KOM, Persönliche Bestzeit oder die des nächsten Freundes, bleibt dann bei alles Segmenten so eingestellt, es sei denn du veränderst das wieder durch wischen.


Es kann manchmal so einfach sein Danke fuer die tolle Hilfe, probiere ich heute abend direkt aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pops1501 (5. August 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe seit kurzem das Problem, dass der Rox 12 sich in regelmäßigen Abständen teilweise zurücksetzt.
Passiert z.B. nach dem Ausstecken des Ladekabels, oder manchmal auch beim einfachen Ausschalten des Displays.

Er setzt sich dann teilweise zurück, Dinge wie Bestleistungen, Trainingsprofile und meine Daten (Name, , Alter, etc.) sind weg, die Verknüpfungen zu Komoot, Strava oder meinem WiFi bleiben aber erhalten.

Mit dem Sync mit dem DataCenter sind dann zwar auch meine Sportprofile wieder da, und die Bestleistungen interessieren mich auf dem Gerät nur wenig, aber dennoch ist das nervig, vor allem wenn man ne Tour starten will und den Begleitern dann sagen muss, dass man noch kurz das Gerät neu konfigurieren muss ;-)

Kennt jemand Abhilfe? Hatte schon überlegt, ihn wirklich mal komplett zurückzusetzen, zögere aufgrund der fummeligen Anmeldung bei den 3rd Party Diensten aber noch.


----------



## Bike_N_D (5. August 2021)

Pops1501 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe seit kurzem das Problem, dass der Rox 12 sich in regelmäßigen Abständen teilweise zurücksetzt.
> Passiert z.B. nach dem Ausstecken des Ladekabels, oder manchmal auch beim einfachen Ausschalten des Displays.
> ...


Dieses Phänomen habe ich auch ab und zu. Meist nach dem abziehen des Ladekabels, aber nur wenn das Gerät noch an war. 
Ich lade meinen Rox12 jetzt nur, wenn er um die 10% ist, dann schalte ich ihn aus und lade dann. 
Nach dem laden warte ich kurz nach dem abziehen des Kabels, dann schalte ich ihn ein und es funktioniert bis heute ohne Probleme. 
Das mit den Bestleistung ist schon nervig, dass die weg sind danach, aber damit kann man leben, wird eh am Ende der Tour erst angezeigt. 
Solange das aufzeichnen funktioniert bin ich zufrieden 😊


----------



## Greatdisaster (5. August 2021)

Das hatte ich bisher glaube ich noch nicht denn die Einstellungen waren bisher nur einmal verschwunden.
Es kann sein das der Rox12 das Ladekabel als USB PC Verbindung erkennt und dann intern dem Android Betriebssystem das Laufwerk entzieht um es per USB bereitzustellen.
Vielleicht mal  testweise ein anderes Kabel/Ladegerät probieren ?

Selbst wenn man damit Leben kann so darf so etwas einfach nicht passieren !
Nicht einmal den nutzlosen SD Kartenslot kann man für ein komplett Backup benutzen.

Ich hoffe der Nachfolger wird besser (vor allem Akkulaufzeit) denn ansonsten muss ich mich echt wechseln.
Vor allem scheint Sigma zu klein zu sein um größere Änderungen an der Software zu machen.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (5. August 2021)

Hallo @Pops1501 , 

du hast eine PN von uns.

Liebe Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## T49fXcgF (12. August 2021)

Hallo in die Runde!

Seit kurzem habe ich diverse Probleme im Zusammenhang mit meinem ROX 12 bzw. bedingt durch das erste Problem sind mir auch die anderen aufgefallen.

1. Beim Durchsehen alter Aktivität im Data Center ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei einer Aktivität keine Karte und kein Graph angezeigt wird. Auch bei den Trainingswerten wird nichts angezeigt. Einzig die Intensitätszonen sind dargestellt. Der Export im Sigma Log Format beinhaltet nur die "GeneralInformation", aber nicht den eigentlichen Log. Ich bin nicht alle Aktivitäten durchgegangen, bei einer Stichprobe habe ich aber auch keine andere mit diesem Problem gefunden. Ich habe kürzlich auf die neue Version geupdated, kann aber nicht sagen, ob dieses Problem davor auch schon bestand. Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass bei dieser Aktivität zumindest anfangs alle Werte, der Graph und die Karte korrekt angezeigt wurden. In der Android App ist genau diese Aktivität auch fehlerhaft.

Als nächsten Schritt habe ich dann auf dem ROX selber nachgeschaut und da ist die Aktivität zum Glück noch korrekt hinterlegt. Die Daten habe ich dann auch direkt auf meinem PC gesichert und der Import nach GoldenCheetah funktioniert problemlos und beinhaltet auch den vollständigen GPS Log.

Auf dem ROX selber ist die Aktivität also in Ordnung, auf zwei unabhängigen Geräten kommt es zum selben Fehler. Daher würde ich vermuten, dass die Aktivität in der Sigma Cloud aus irgendeinem Grund inzwischen fehlerhaft ist.

Nun würde ich aber auch gerne vor allem im Data Center wieder die vollständige Aktivität hinterlegt haben. Hatte jemand schon mal ein ähnliches Problem? Wie kann ich das beheben?

2. Auf Grund der Vermutung, dass die Daten in der Sigma Cloud nicht sicher sind, wollte ich eine zusätzliche Variante der automatischen Sicherung einrichten und als erstes kam mir dafür die Dropbox Verbindung in den Sinn. Meine Versuche den ROX 12 mit meinem Dropboc Account zu verbinden scheiterten allerdings. Wenn ich in dem Menü vom ROX auf Dropbox klicke kommt eine Ansicht mit der Aufforderung "Bitte logge Dich ein!" und einem Button "ANMELDEN". Nach Klick auf diesen Button wird eine neue Ansicht geladen mit dem Text "Melden Sie sich bei Dropbox an, um eine Verknüpfung mit SigmaSport herzustellen". In der Ansicht findet sich aber ansonsten nur ein Link ("Neu bei Dropbox? Jetzt Konto erstellen", der aber keine Reaktion zeigt, wenn man draufklickt) und wieder der Button "ANMELDEN", dieses mal aber ausgegraut und nicht klickbar. Was muss ich tun, um meinen ROX mit meinem Dropbox Account zu verbinden.

3. Dann habe ich noch versucht meinen ROX mit meinem Komoot Account zu verbinden. Hier klappt das Anmelden problemlos und man kann auch die Synchronisation anstoßen, allerdings wurden nur die beiden letzten Aktivitäten mit meinem Komoot Account synchronisiert. Wie kann ich alle meine Aktivitäten auf meinem ROX mit meinem Komoot Account synchronisieren?

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand mit meinen Problemen helfen.

Beste Grüße!


----------



## Wahnwitz (12. August 2021)

MoinMoin @SIGMA-Support!
Wird es in absehbarer Zeit möglich sein am Rox 12 die Log.-Intervalle einzustellen?
Würde sie gerne auf 1sec. einstellen. Habe damit auf anderen Geräten gute Erfahrung gemacht. Die GPS-Routen sind dann wesentlich genauer, als die vom Rox 12.
Viele Grüße aus Hamburg!


----------



## bikeraff (12. August 2021)

T49fXcgF schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde!
> 
> Seit kurzem habe ich diverse Probleme im Zusammenhang mit meinem ROX 12 bzw. bedingt durch das erste Problem sind mir auch die anderen aufgefallen.
> 
> ...


----------



## bikeraff (12. August 2021)

Hallo

Das von dir bei Nr1 beschriebene Problem hab ich seit letztem Jahr immer wieder mal. Ich hab schon alles probiert: Aktivität im DC gelöscht und die "gute" datei vom Rox importiert. Sigma hatte mir auch eine Datei abgeändert in der Hoffnung daß diese im DC richtig erscheint. Hab die Datei auch manuell Abgeändert mit nem Texteditor. Bringt alles nix! Ich hab von ca 120 Aktivitäten 6 bis 7 mal dieses Phänomen feststellen können.
Habe dazu schon mehrfach mit Sigma kontakt aufgenommen und jedes mal bekomme ich zur Antwort: wir haben das an die Softwareentwicklung geleitet, bitte haben Sie noch etwas Geduld. Erster Kontakt diesbezüglich mit Sigma war letztes Frühjahr. 
Ich wäre auch froh wenn dies endlich mal beseitigt werden würde!
Evtl kann sich Sigma ja mal zum Stand äussern!
Vielen Dank

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Bike_N_D (12. August 2021)

Wahnwitz schrieb:


> MoinMoin @SIGMA-Support!
> Wird es in absehbarer Zeit möglich sein am Rox 12 die Log.-Intervalle einzustellen?
> Würde sie gerne auf 1sec. einstellen. Habe damit auf anderen Geräten gute Erfahrung gemacht. Die GPS-Routen sind dann wesentlich genauer, als die vom Rox 12.
> Viele Grüße aus Hamburg!


Soweit ich weiß, zeichnet der Rox12 schon jede Sekunde auf. Dachte auch, dass es hier im forum sehr weit am Anfang mal erwähnt wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T49fXcgF (12. August 2021)

bikeraff schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Das von dir bei Nr1 beschriebene Problem hab ich seit letztem Jahr immer wieder mal. Ich hab schon alles probiert: Aktivität im DC gelöscht und die "gute" datei vom Rox importiert. Sigma hatte mir auch eine Datei abgeändert in der Hoffnung daß diese im DC richtig erscheint. Hab die Datei auch manuell Abgeändert mit nem Texteditor. Bringt alles nix! Ich hab von ca 120 Aktivitäten 6 bis 7 mal dieses Phänomen feststellen können.
> Habe dazu schon mehrfach mit Sigma kontakt aufgenommen und jedes mal bekomme ich zur Antwort: wir haben das an die Softwareentwicklung geleitet, bitte haben Sie noch etwas Geduld. Erster Kontakt diesbezüglich mit Sigma war letztes Frühjahr.
> ...


Danke für deine Antwort. Beruhigend zu wissen, dass ich mit diesem Problem nicht ganz alleine bin. Aber nicht schön zu hören, dass das Problem schon länger bekannt ist, aber nicht behoben wird. Bin ohnehin nie ganz glücklich mit dem Data Center gewesen und habe schon das eine oder andere mal überlegt mir einfach ein eigenes Tool dafür zu schreiben. Muss ich mich wohl doch noch mal mit dieser Frage beschäftigen. Aber auch dafür müsste der Export von dem Gerät halbwegs automatisiert funktionieren. Zur Not einfach in die Dropbox...


----------



## bikeraff (12. August 2021)

Das funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei. Legt zu jeder aktivität ne .fit in die dropbox.
Bin mim DC u Rox eigentlich zufrieden bis auf die gelegentlich fehlerhaften Aktivitäten.
Ich hab die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben daß Signa das hinbekommt.


----------



## Greatdisaster (13. August 2021)

Das Anmelden bei Dropbox funktioniert nicht, zumindest bei mir.
Das funktionierte das vor einiger Zeit schon nicht weil das Captcha von Dropbox nicht geladen wurde und nun ist mittlerweile die Anmeldeseite komplett leer.


----------



## Langos1000HUF (13. August 2021)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, zeichnet der Rox12 schon jede Sekunde auf. Dachte auch, dass es hier im forum sehr weit am Anfang mal erwähnt wurde.


Das kann ich bestätigen. Bei GoldenCheetah kann ich mir die einzelnen aufgezeichneten Datenpunkte tabellarisch anzeigen lassen und laut Zeitstempel wird definitiv im (Ein)Sekundentakt aufgezeichnet.


----------



## T49fXcgF (15. August 2021)

Greatdisaster schrieb:


> Das Anmelden bei Dropbox funktioniert nicht, zumindest bei mir.
> Das funktionierte das vor einiger Zeit schon nicht weil das Captcha von Dropbox nicht geladen wurde und nun ist mittlerweile die Anmeldeseite komplett leer.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1321939


Das gleiche Probleme wie bei mir. Ich vermute, dass Dropbox an dem Anmeldungsprozess eine Kleinigkeit verändert hat und der Rox damit jetzt nicht mehr umgehen kann. Oder gibt es hier jemanden, der kein Problem mit der Dropbox Anmeldung hat? Wer schon angemeldet ist, ist davon natürlich nicht betroffen.

Eigentlich sollte so etwas ein recht kleines Problem sein, vorausgesetzt der Wille ist da es zu beheben...


----------



## HaiRaider66 (15. August 2021)

@T49fXcgF , @bikeraff , ich habe das Problem soweit lokalisieren können, dass der ROX 12 den Sync über WLAN nicht vollständig abschliesst, alle Einzelwerte der Tour werden nicht übertragen. Für mich hat aktuell folgender Workaround funktioniert. Am PC/Mac im DataCenter die Tour direkt vom ROX 12 importieren. Dann sind beide Versionen der Tour vorhanden (unvollständig, vollständig). Jetzt beide Touren als .slf exportieren. Entsprechend benennen.



In der vollständigen Tour in einem Texteditor den Bereich </sharingInfo>.... bis zum Ende markieren und in der unvollständigen Tour den Bereich </sharingInfo>.... damit ersetzen. Unvollständige Tour mit den Ergänzungen speichern und anschliessend wieder in das DataCenter importieren (!Tour vorher nicht löschen!), nun sollten die Daten der vorher unvollständigen Tour wieder vollständig sein. Nach einem Sync standen bei mir die vollständigen Daten auch wieder im iOS DC und in Link und in der RideApp zur Verfügung. Nun die zuvor manuell importierte vollständige Tour löschen, dann stimmt die Daten im PC/Mac auch wieder.

@SIGMA-Support, was mir in dem Zusammenhang aufgefallen ist, die Daten unterscheiden sich hinsichtlich Groß-/Kleinschreibung, ich vermute, dass daher beim manuellen Import die Daten nicht zusammengeführt werden. Weil im Prinzip müsste ein manueller Import einer Tour mit gleicher UID genauso wie beim Import der .slf zum Zusammenführen der Daten führen.

Datei aus der Cloud ersynct.



Datei am Rechner importiert



Die unitGUID ist gleich, aber die GUID enthält einmal kleine Buchstaben und einmal große.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T49fXcgF (15. August 2021)

HaiRaider66 schrieb:


> @T49fXcgF , @bikeraff , ich habe das Problem soweit lokalisieren können, dass der ROX 12 den Sync über WLAN nicht vollständig abschliesst, alle Einzelwerte der Tour werden nicht übertragen. Für mich hat aktuell folgender Workaround funktioniert. Am PC/Mac im DataCenter die Tour direkt vom ROX 12 importieren. Dann sind beide Versionen der Tour vorhanden (unvollständig, vollständig). Jetzt beide Touren als .slf exportieren. Entsprechend benennen.
> Anhang anzeigen 1323345
> In der vollständigen Tour in einem Texteditor den Bereich </sharingInfo>.... bis zum Ende markieren und in der unvollständigen Tour den Bereich </sharingInfo>.... damit ersetzen. Unvollständige Tour mit den Ergänzungen speichern und anschliessend wieder in das DataCenter importieren (!Tour vorher nicht löschen!), nun sollten die Daten der vorher unvollständigen Tour wieder vollständig sein. Nach einem Sync standen bei mir die vollständigen Daten auch wieder im iOS DC und in Link und in der RideApp zur Verfügung. Nun die zuvor manuell importierte vollständige Tour löschen, dann stimmt die Daten im PC/Mac auch wieder.
> 
> ...


Top! Danke für den Workarround! Das kann natürlich keine dauerhafte Lösung sein, aber so hat man zumindest dann erst mal wieder einen sauberen Datenbestand.

Was die von dir genannte Ursache angeht, bin ich mir aber noch nicht so sicher. Da musst du mich noch von überzeugen  Ich bin mir nahezu 100% sicher, dass diese Aktivität anfangs korrekt im DC hinterlegt war. Das war zufälligerweise meine erste Tour mit dem Rox. Danach habe ich doch ganz sicher jedes Detail dieser Aktivität im DC angeschaut/anzeigen lassen. Da wäre ich doch stutzig geworden, wenn dieser Fehler da auch schon aufgetreten wäre. Bei der von dir genannten Ursache, sollte doch aber eigentlich der Fehler entweder sofort auftreten oder nie, oder?

Wie gesagt ein großes Dankeschön für diesen Workarround. Finde so etwas interessant und wenn du noch weitere Infos zu der möglichen Ursache hast, gerne her damit!


----------



## bikeraff (15. August 2021)

Ja, echt super! Werd ich bei Zeit auch mal testen. Hab auch mit nem Texteditor experimentiert. Hab Logs vom 10er Rox genommen und die Daten vom 12er hinter die Anfangszeilen kopiert oder die unitguide u seriennummer vom 10er in der Datei vom 12er ersetzt... alles keinen Erfolg gebracht...
Danke für die Mühen!


----------



## HaiRaider66 (15. August 2021)

Habe jetzt alle meine Datenleichen wiederhergestellt, Problem ist eindeutig die GUID. Wenn man die aus der defekten Datei aus der Cloud in die Datei vom ROX direkt einträgt, werden die Daten automatisch in die "defekte" Datei übernommen und beim Sync auch wieder in die Cloud geschrieben.

@SIGMA-Support ,wenn jetzt jemand dem DC beibringt Groß-/Kleinschreibung bei der GUID zu ignorieren, kann man die Daten durch Direktimport wieder herstellen.


----------



## bikeraff (16. August 2021)

Das sollte ja jetzt für die Jungs kein Problem sein nach deiner grandiosen Vorarbeit!


----------



## Stege75 (16. August 2021)

Hallo zusammen! Habe den Rox12 nun seit über 2 Jahren und bin grundsätzlich eigentlich bis auf die mittlerweile zunehmend abnehmende Akkuleistung recht zufrieden damit. Vor allem die Navigation finde ich super. Was mir aber immer wieder auffällt ist, dass die barometrische Höhenmessung immer bei Regen (wenn der Rox nass wird) verrückt spielt und die angezeigten und aufgezeichneten Höhendaten somit absolut nicht stimmen. Hat jemand das gleiche Problem und ev. eine Lösung dafür. Mein Verdacht ist ja, dass der Luftdrucksensor irgendwie durch Wassertröpfchen blockiert wird. Bilde mir ja ein hier irgendeinmal gelesen zu haben, dass sich der Sensor in der Nähe des SD-Slots befindet, stimmt das?
LG
Gerald


----------



## bikeraff (17. August 2021)

HaiRaider66 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt alle meine Datenleichen wiederhergestellt, Problem ist eindeutig die GUID. Wenn man die aus der defekten Datei aus der Cloud in die Datei vom ROX direkt einträgt, werden die Daten automatisch in die "defekte" Datei übernommen und beim Sync auch wieder in die Cloud geschrieben.
> 
> @SIGMA-Support ,wenn jetzt jemand dem DC beibringt Groß-/Kleinschreibung bei der GUID zu ignorieren, kann man die Daten durch Direktimport wieder herstellen.


Ich hab das nun auch ausprobiert und das ist tatsächlich die Lösung! Funktioniert genau wie beschrieben. Groß/kleinschreibung scheint echt das Problem zu sein. So kann man zumindest seine Dateileichen wieder in Ordnung bringen.
Vielen dank nochmal an HaiRider66👍👍👍


----------



## Basstler_Bln (22. August 2021)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Dieses Phänomen habe ich auch ab und zu. Meist nach dem abziehen des Ladekabels, aber nur wenn das Gerät noch an war.
> Ich lade meinen Rox12 jetzt nur, wenn er um die 10% ist, dann schalte ich ihn aus und lade dann.
> Nach dem laden warte ich kurz nach dem abziehen des Kabels, dann schalte ich ihn ein und es funktioniert bis heute ohne Probleme.
> Das mit den Bestleistung ist schon nervig, dass die weg sind danach, aber damit kann man leben, wird eh am Ende der Tour erst angezeigt.
> Solange das aufzeichnen funktioniert bin ich zufrieden 😊


Genau so bei mir ...

Wenn der Rox eingeschaltet ist und von der USB Quelle (USB3 Hub ohne Rechner dran) abgezogen wird, geht das Display an (Android Default), 'Power' Button gedrückt (für 'Aus'), Display geht kurz aus, dann Reboot und Neuanmeldung - faktisch jedes mal.
Einmal auch mit 30m andauernde Bootloopings - die Sigma App wurde nicht gestartet und man sieht nur den Bootscreen (Rox 12 Logo). Dabei wurde auch mein Alltags Sportprofil gekillt, Wiederherstellung im Data Center nicht möglich, da es sofort das 'gesäuberte' vom Gerät übernommen hatte.

Lade nur noch 'offline' ...  🤷‍♂️ 

Sporadische Sensorabwürfe gibt es auch noch, mal alle 3 Tage, mal läuft es 3 Wochen ... kein Ahnung warum.

Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## Hispanic (22. August 2021)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> nur so als Hinweis, vor allem für die, die diverse Probleme rund um das DataCenter haben:
> eine neue Version ist verfügbar seit ca 3 Tagen
> 
> was ich auf die Schnelle sagen kann: Luftbild geht wieder
> ...



Wieso stößt mein Data-Center das Update nicht automatisch an? Kann ich das irgendwo manuell? Ich finde nichts. Bin auf Stand 5.7.41


----------



## Bike_N_D (22. August 2021)

Hispanic schrieb:


> Wieso stößt mein Data-Center das Update nicht automatisch an? Kann ich das irgendwo manuell? Ich finde nichts. Bin auf Stand 5.7.41


Einfach auf der Sigma Seite die neue Version laden und installieren im schon vorhandenem Verzeichnis.
Vorher würde ich ein Datenbank Backup machen.
Bei mir wurde auch keine Meldung über neue Version gegeben.


----------



## Rolli2609 (22. August 2021)

Hispanic schrieb:


> Wieso stößt mein Data-Center das Update nicht automatisch an? Kann ich das irgendwo manuell? Ich finde nichts.


nein, das tut es nicht. Du kannst nur eine Meldung einstellen. dann weißt Du, wenn es eine neue Version gibt, und kannst manuell aktualisieren.
siehe Anhang
dann bekommst Du aber nicht nur sinnvolle Hinweise, sondern auch irgendwelche Werbung bei jedem Öffnen des DC. 
deshalb habe ich das Häkchen nicht gesetzt und schaue dann halt ab und an auf der Sigma Download Website nach....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIGMA-Support (23. August 2021)

Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Genau so bei mir ...
> 
> Wenn der Rox eingeschaltet ist und von der USB Quelle (USB3 Hub ohne Rechner dran) abgezogen wird, geht das Display an (Android Default), 'Power' Button gedrückt (für 'Aus'), Display geht kurz aus, dann Reboot und Neuanmeldung - faktisch jedes mal.
> Einmal auch mit 30m andauernde Bootloopings - die Sigma App wurde nicht gestartet und man sieht nur den Bootscreen (Rox 12 Logo). Dabei wurde auch mein Alltags Sportprofil gekillt, Wiederherstellung im Data Center nicht möglich, da es sofort das 'gesäuberte' vom Gerät übernommen hatte.
> ...



Hallo @Basstler_Bln , 

du hast eine PN von uns.

Liebe Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## Pitey (26. August 2021)

Pops1501 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe seit kurzem das Problem, dass der Rox 12 sich in regelmäßigen Abständen teilweise zurücksetzt.
> Passiert z.B. nach dem Ausstecken des Ladekabels, oder manchmal auch beim einfachen Ausschalten des Displays.
> ...


@SIGMA-Support 

Ich habe das gleiche Problem schon seit Monaten, immer mal wieder. Allerdings nicht nur beim Ausstecken des Ladekabels. Manchmal auch beim Starten des Geräts oder beim Starten einer Aufzeichnung.

Heute war es mal wieder soweit, allerdings noch mit dem Effekt, dass nach dem Reset und Neustart das GPS nichtmehr erkannt wird. Habe dann auch nochmal einen Werksreset gemacht, das hat aber auch nichts gebracht. Auch Sportprofile neu anlegen hat nicht geholfen. So langsam nervt es echt, kommt jetzt ca. 1 mal pro Monat vor und ich habe das Gefühl, mit der neuen Firmware ist es schlimmer geworden.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (27. August 2021)

Pitey schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support
> 
> Ich habe das gleiche Problem schon seit Monaten, immer mal wieder. Allerdings nicht nur beim Ausstecken des Ladekabels. Manchmal auch beim Starten des Geräts oder beim Starten einer Aufzeichnung.
> 
> Heute war es mal wieder soweit, allerdings noch mit dem Effekt, dass nach dem Reset und Neustart das GPS nichtmehr erkannt wird. Habe dann auch nochmal einen Werksreset gemacht, das hat aber auch nichts gebracht. Auch Sportprofile neu anlegen hat nicht geholfen. So langsam nervt es echt, kommt jetzt ca. 1 mal pro Monat vor und ich habe das Gefühl, mit der neuen Firmware ist es schlimmer geworden.




Hallo Pitey,

du hast eine PN von uns in deinem Postfach.

Liebe Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## chubv (27. August 2021)

Hallo in die Runde!

Ich glaube mich hat es jetzt auch mit dem Akku erwischt. 
Ich war neulich 2x unterwegs. Beide Touren dauerten in etwa 3h. Display auf Auto gestellt und ich habe mich navigieren lassen.
Am Ende der zweiten Tour kam dann die Meldung des geringen Akkustandes.

Meinen Rox 12 habe ich allerdings erst im Februar 2021 gekauft. Von den max 16h lt. Hersteller bin ich da weit weg und auf eine Tagestour brauche ich mich da wohl nicht ohne Powerbank begeben.

@SIGMA-Support
Das müsste doch eigentlich ein Garantiethema sein?


----------



## SIGMA-Support (27. August 2021)

chubv schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde!
> 
> Ich glaube mich hat es jetzt auch mit dem Akku erwischt.
> Ich war neulich 2x unterwegs. Beide Touren dauerten in etwa 3h. Display auf Auto gestellt und ich habe mich navigieren lassen.
> ...



Hallo @chubv , 

du hast eine PN von uns.

Liebe Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## chubv (27. August 2021)

Danke!


----------



## glanzhuegel (29. August 2021)

Leider habe ich gestern einen Systemreset machen müssen. Seit dem startet mein Rox nicht mehr. Es funktioniert gar nichts mehr kein Touch etc. siehe Bild 
Bitte um Hilfe 
Danke Helmut


----------



## Rolli2609 (29. August 2021)

Hallo Helmut, hast Du das schon mal probiert??
zB Beitrag # 123






						NEWS - RENNRÄDER - PROFI-RADSPORT - EVENTS - KAUFBERATUNG | TOUR
					

TOUR | NEWS - RENNRÄDER - PROFI-RADSPORT - EVENTS - KAUFBERATUNG




					forum.tour-magazin.de


----------



## glanzhuegel (29. August 2021)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut, hast Du das schon mal probiert??
> zB Beitrag # 123
> 
> 
> ...


Ja leider. Reboot geht auch nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolli2609 (29. August 2021)

dann würde ich den Sigma Support kontaktieren. denke, die werden helfen können. 
hier lesen sie ja auch mit


----------



## a-x-e-l (29. August 2021)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> dann würde ich den Sigma Support kontaktieren. denke, *die werden helfen können.
> hier lesen sie ja auch mit*



Ja, tun sie. Die Jungs reißen im Troubleshooting vieles raus. Ich würde sie aber direkt anschreiben.
Die lesen hier, je nach dem, was sie so um die Ohren haben, manchmal etwas zeitverzögert mit.


----------



## a-x-e-l (29. August 2021)

Nachdem das Objekt der Begierde=neues Rad nach langer Wartezeit (>6 Monate) dann endlich da war, habe ich meinen "alten" ROX 12 reaktiviert. Der lag 12 Monate in der Schublade, nachdem mir im August 2020 ein Garmin zugeflogen ist. Der läuft stabiler als der ROX und die Ausdauer=Laufzeit ist gigantisch gut. Der hat seinen Platz am Rennrad gefunden und ständig hin und her mag ich nicht.

Mein ROX ist, was den Akku angeht, doch etwas in die Jahre gekommen aber für die Touren mit dem Winter-MTB wird es reichen. Auf den ersten drei Touren war das Teil auch unauffällig...._aufHolzklopf_ Nur für die Erkennung der Sensoren braucht er länger, als der Garmin im direkten Vergleich.

Da ich zwischenzeitlich einen neuen Rechner bekommen habe, wurde das Data Center neu installiert und dann folgte ein Sync so lange, wie die schnellsten beim Örtzi heute gebraucht haben.  Über das Data Center kann ich die MTB Touren exportieren und in Garmin Connect importieren, damit ich alles zusammen habe.

Dann schaun mer mal, wie sich der Oldi die nächsten Monate so schlägt.


----------



## Speckies (13. September 2021)

Hallo, ich habe bisher nur gute Erfahrungen mit dem Rox12 und der Data Center Synchronisation via WLAN gehabt. Aber bei meiner letzten Ausfahrt bekomme ich die letzte Runde/Fahrt nicht mehr synchronisiert. Habe anschließend noch eine weitere Runde zum Testen gedreht und diese wurde zum Data Center abgeglichen und übertragen. Aber die davor liegende Fahrt leider nicht.
Frage: Wie bekomme ich jetzt diese Einzelne nochmal angestoßen und zum Data Center repliziert / synchronisiert ...? Hat jemand darauf eine Idee und Antwort ...? Danke vorab!


----------



## HaiRaider66 (13. September 2021)

@Speckies , schau mal mit Link ob die Tour nicht bereits synchronisiert wurde, alternativ noch direkt vom ROX via USB herunterladen.


----------



## a-x-e-l (14. September 2021)

@Speckies 

Du könntest dich im Data Center und beim ROX von der Cloud abmelden und dann nochmal neu anmelden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitey (16. September 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

kurze Rückmeldung zu den Absturzproblemen. Ich habe meinen Rox 12 zum Support eingeschickt und scheinbar wurde die Hadware getauscht. Bisher (2 Wochen) hatte ich jetzt keine Probleme mehr. Ich schalte ihn jetzt zum Laden aber auch immer aus. Vielleicht hilft das ja auch 🤷‍♂️


----------



## chubv (16. September 2021)

Wieso "scheinbar"? Wurde nicht kommuniziert was gemacht wurde?


----------



## Pitey (16. September 2021)

chubv schrieb:


> Wieso "scheinbar"? Wurde nicht kommuniziert was gemacht wurde?


Nein, nur Austausch. Sah für mich aber aus wie mein altes Gerät (Kratzer). Beim booten steht jetzt unter dem Logo noch ein kleiner Text "normal Boot" von daher könnte sein, dass irgendeine neuere Testversion drauf ist. 
Ich denke nicht, dass es ein Hardwareproblem ist, haben ja auch andere das Problem und es trotzt sehr unregelmäßig auf.


----------



## Speckies (16. September 2021)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> @Speckies
> 
> Du könntest dich im Data Center und beim ROX von der Cloud abmelden und dann nochmal neu anmelden.


Danke für den Tipp, hat aber leider nicht geholfen. Die Tour befeindet sich weiterhin nur auf dem Rox


----------



## Rolli2609 (17. September 2021)

hast du schon die version 5.8.5? gibt es seit 09.09.

falls du schon aktuell bist, bzw das aktualisieren auch nix bringt; kannst du das DC deinstallieren und komplett neu installieren mal probieren.

solange du einen gewissen Ordner nicht händisch/ manuell löscht, ist dann alles wieder da.

(der heisst Data Center Desktop oder so ähnlich, standardmäßig versteckt/ ausgeblendet, und hast du gesichert- mit Cloud oder im Programm- wäre selbst das kein Problem)


----------



## Speckies (20. September 2021)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> @Speckies
> 
> Du könntest dich im Data Center und beim ROX von der Cloud abmelden und dann nochmal neu anmelden.


Guten Morgen, meine Tourleiche wurde nach einem weiteren Ab- und Anmelden an DC jetzt doch repliziert bzw. synchronisiert. Etwas zickig die Applikation  -> Danke für den Tipp und Hinweis.


----------



## a-x-e-l (20. September 2021)

Speckies schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, meine Tourleiche wurde nach einem weiteren Ab- und Anmelden an DC jetzt doch repliziert bzw. synchronisiert. Etwas zickig die Applikation  -> Danke für den Tipp und Hinweis.


Danke für das Feedback. Ja, manchmal zickig und auch dement.


----------



## Pops1501 (21. September 2021)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17632067"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo Pitey,
> 
> du hast eine PN von uns in deinem Postfach.
> 
> ...


das Problem mit dem Reset habe ich auch regelmäßig.

Nach dem Laden, einfach nur beim Ausschalten des Displays, manchmal auch beim Ausschalten.
Ärgerlich vor allem deshalb, weil er jedes mal die Sportprofile durcheinander wirbelt und neue erstellt.
Kann ich bitte auch eine PN bekommen, @SIGMA-Support


----------



## Pops1501 (21. September 2021)

sorry, kam wohl doppelt rein


----------



## Pops1501 (21. September 2021)

glanzhuegel schrieb:


> Leider habe ich gestern einen Systemreset machen müssen. Seit dem startet mein Rox nicht mehr. Es funktioniert gar nichts mehr kein Touch etc. siehe Bild
> Bitte um Hilfe
> Danke Helmut


ich hatte das neulich auch. ohne SD-Karte und mit neuem Reset ist er dann hochgefahren. Ich habe die SD Karte dann formatiert und jungfräulich in den Rox integriert, zumindest das Problem ist also nun weg. Dafür halt die ständigen "Soft Resets", aber das hatte ich auch davor. Ich hab so ein bisschen die letzte Firmware-Aktualisierung im Verdacht, denn davor hatte ich nie Probleme mit dem Rox12


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (21. September 2021)

Pops1501 schrieb:


> ich hatte das neulich auch. ohne SD-Karte und mit neuem Reset ist er dann hochgefahren. Ich habe die SD Karte dann formatiert und jungfräulich in den Rox integriert, zumindest das Problem ist also nun weg. Dafür halt die ständigen "Soft Resets", aber das hatte ich auch davor. Ich hab so ein bisschen die letzte Firmware-Aktualisierung im Verdacht, denn davor hatte ich nie Probleme mit dem Rox12


Wir haben alle Unikate. Als ich den ROX 12 noch als Hauptgerät genutzt habe, waren die Neustarts mein ständiger Begleiter. Jetzt, als Begleiter auf dem MTB, ist er bisher lammfromm auf den ersten sieben Touren. Gestern  bin ich mit randvollem Akku gestartet und nach vier Stunden kam die Warnmeldung "Akkustand niedrig". Nach 4,5 h ans Ladegerät gehängt und sofort wurde mir ein Restakkustand von 63 % angezeigt. Aktuell muss ich vor jedem Start die Sensoren synchronisieren, sonst tut sich nichts und wenn ich mal 20 Minuten gestanden bin, synchronisiert er nach Fortsetzen der Tour auch nicht mehr gleich.


----------



## Abstrampler (21. September 2021)

Pops1501 schrieb:


> das Problem mit dem Reset habe ich auch regelmäßig.
> 
> Nach dem Laden, einfach nur beim Ausschalten des Displays, manchmal auch beim Ausschalten.
> Ärgerlich vor allem deshalb, weil er jedes mal die Sportprofile durcheinander wirbelt und neue erstellt.
> Kann ich bitte auch eine PN bekommen, @SIGMA-Support


Liebe Gemeinde, 

auch ich bin nach über 12 Monaten sorgenfreiem Leben plötzlich betroffen. Tritt bei mir nach dem Laden auf. Beim ersten Mal war alles weg, inklusive Rekorde und ich musste die Profile neu einrichten. Seit dem habe ich regelmäßig diese Neustart und kann aber kein Muster erkennen. Sehr häufig passiert es nach dem Laden. Ich ziehe das Steckernetzteil aus der Steckdose, Display geht an und ich schalte es wieder aus. Ca. 40 Sekunden später bootet der Rox. @SIGMA-Support : Ist das ein Hardware problem oder gibt einen Workaround oder Spezialitäten beim Laden zu beachten? Danke!


----------



## Pops1501 (22. September 2021)

ja, bei mir gestern auch wieder ca. 10 Sekunden nach dem Abstöpseln vom Ladekabel. Grundsätzlich ist das eben nervig, aber zum Glück bleiben die Strava/Komoot Verbindungen bestehen.

Ärgerlich auch, dass die Bestwerte weg sind, so habe ich jetzt eine 10km Tour mit 120hm als meine aktuelle Bestleistung im Rox 

Any Help von Sigma wäre wirklich fantastisch...


----------



## SIGMA-Support (22. September 2021)

Pops1501 schrieb:


> ja, bei mir gestern auch wieder ca. 10 Sekunden nach dem Abstöpseln vom Ladekabel. Grundsätzlich ist das eben nervig, aber zum Glück bleiben die Strava/Komoot Verbindungen bestehen.
> 
> Ärgerlich auch, dass die Bestwerte weg sind, so habe ich jetzt eine 10km Tour mit 120hm als meine aktuelle Bestleistung im Rox
> 
> Any Help von Sigma wäre wirklich fantastisch...



Hallo @Pops1501 , 

du hast eine PN von uns in deinem Postfach.

Liebe Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## SIGMA-Support (22. September 2021)

Abstrampler schrieb:


> Liebe Gemeinde,
> 
> auch ich bin nach über 12 Monaten sorgenfreiem Leben plötzlich betroffen. Tritt bei mir nach dem Laden auf. Beim ersten Mal war alles weg, inklusive Rekorde und ich musste die Profile neu einrichten. Seit dem habe ich regelmäßig diese Neustart und kann aber kein Muster erkennen. Sehr häufig passiert es nach dem Laden. Ich ziehe das Steckernetzteil aus der Steckdose, Display geht an und ich schalte es wieder aus. Ca. 40 Sekunden später bootet der Rox. @SIGMA-Support : Ist das ein Hardware problem oder gibt einen Workaround oder Spezialitäten beim Laden zu beachten? Danke!




Hallo @Abstrampler , 

du hast eine PN von uns in deinem Postfach.

Liebe Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## SIGMA-Support (22. September 2021)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Wir haben alle Unikate. Als ich den ROX 12 noch als Hauptgerät genutzt habe, waren die Neustarts mein ständiger Begleiter. Jetzt, als Begleiter auf dem MTB, ist er bisher lammfromm auf den ersten sieben Touren. Gestern  bin ich mit randvollem Akku gestartet und nach vier Stunden kam die Warnmeldung "Akkustand niedrig". Nach 4,5 h ans Ladegerät gehängt und sofort wurde mir ein Restakkustand von 63 % angezeigt. Aktuell muss ich vor jedem Start die Sensoren synchronisieren, sonst tut sich nichts und wenn ich mal 20 Minuten gestanden bin, synchronisiert er nach Fortsetzen der Tour auch nicht mehr gleich.



Hallo @a-x-e-l , 

du hast eine PN von uns in deinem Postfach.

Liebe Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## Langos1000HUF (22. September 2021)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Gestern  bin ich mit randvollem Akku gestartet und nach vier Stunden kam die Warnmeldung "Akkustand niedrig". Nach 4,5 h ans Ladegerät gehängt und sofort wurde mir ein Restakkustand von 63 % angezeigt.


So ähnlich ist mir das letzte Woche auch passiert. Ich bin allerdings laut dem Batteriesymbol mit ca. halbvollem Akku los gefahren, bekam gegen Ende die Akkustandwarnmeldung und konnte noch bis zu Hause aufzeichnen. Später dann den ROX zum synchronisieren an den Computer angeschlossen und das Display zeigt 54% Akkustand, da habe ich auch nicht schlecht gestaunt. 

Ist mein ROX jetzt auch reif für die ominöse Akkukalibrierung oder war das bloß ein Anzeigefehler? Dabei habe ich den doch erst diesen März gekauft. 
Oder sind wir hier auf einer ganz heißen Spur zum Perpetuum mobile?


----------



## SIGMA-Support (23. September 2021)

Langos1000HUF schrieb:


> So ähnlich ist mir das letzte Woche auch passiert. Ich bin allerdings laut dem Batteriesymbol mit ca. halbvollem Akku los gefahren, bekam gegen Ende die Akkustandwarnmeldung und konnte noch bis zu Hause aufzeichnen. Später dann den ROX zum synchronisieren an den Computer angeschlossen und das Display zeigt 54% Akkustand, da habe ich auch nicht schlecht gestaunt.
> 
> Ist mein ROX jetzt auch reif für die ominöse Akkukalibrierung oder war das bloß ein Anzeigefehler? Dabei habe ich den doch erst diesen März gekauft.
> Oder sind wir hier auf einer ganz heißen Spur zum Perpetuum mobile?



Hallo @Langos1000HUF , 
du hast eine PN von uns in deinem Postfach.

Liebe Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## DRT (25. September 2021)

Abstrampler schrieb:


> Liebe Gemeinde,
> 
> auch ich bin nach über 12 Monaten sorgenfreiem Leben plötzlich betroffen. Tritt bei mir nach dem Laden auf. Beim ersten Mal war alles weg, inklusive Rekorde und ich musste die Profile neu einrichten. Seit dem habe ich regelmäßig diese Neustart und kann aber kein Muster erkennen. Sehr häufig passiert es nach dem Laden. Ich ziehe das Steckernetzteil aus der Steckdose, Display geht an und ich schalte es wieder aus. Ca. 40 Sekunden später bootet der Rox.


Gleiches Problem bei meinem Gerät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIGMA-Support (27. September 2021)

Hallo @DRT,

du hast eine PN von uns in deinem Postfach.

Viele Grüße
Steffen


----------



## Simon1981 (28. September 2021)

Abstrampler schrieb:


> Liebe Gemeinde,
> 
> auch ich bin nach über 12 Monaten sorgenfreiem Leben plötzlich betroffen. Tritt bei mir nach dem Laden auf. Beim ersten Mal war alles weg, inklusive Rekorde und ich musste die Profile neu einrichten. Seit dem habe ich regelmäßig diese Neustart und kann aber kein Muster erkennen. Sehr häufig passiert es nach dem Laden. Ich ziehe das Steckernetzteil aus der Steckdose, Display geht an und ich schalte es wieder aus. Ca. 40 Sekunden später bootet der Rox. @SIGMA-Support : Ist das ein Hardware problem oder gibt einen Workaround oder Spezialitäten beim Laden zu beachten? Danke!


Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich mit demselben Problem direkt an Sigma gewendet.

Gerade folgende Antwort erhalten: "Eine Wiederherstellung von Aktivitäten bzw. von Daten ist nicht mehr möglich, sofern das Gerät auf die Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt wurde."

Hilfreich ist diese Information nicht, da ich das Gerät ja nicht freiwillig oder bewusst auf die Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt habe. Das ist passiert als ich den Rox vom Ladegerät abgesteckt habe.

Viele Grüße

Simon


----------



## Landbewohner (29. September 2021)

So mich hat es auch erwsicht mit dem Akku.
Mit 56% losgefahren , nach ca 1 Stunde Akkuwarnung.
Zuhause angesteckt, 40% Restakku !
Hat schon wer eine Lösung ?
Danke lg


----------



## chubv (29. September 2021)

Landbewohner schrieb:


> So mich hat es auch erwsicht mit dem Akku.
> Mit 56% losgefahren , nach ca 1 Stunde Akkuwarnung.
> Zuhause angesteckt, 40% Restakku !
> Hat schon wer eine Lösung ?
> Danke lg


Die Lösung wird vermutlich einschicken sein. Ich muss meinen die Tage auch endlich zu Sigma schicken.


----------



## HaiRaider66 (29. September 2021)

Akku zuhause komplett leer machen und wieder aufladen. Nach Akkuwarnung bin ich letztens noch über 2 h gefahren, allerdings immer mit dem Risiko der unvollständigen Aufzeichnung. Die kommt imho viel zu früh. Ich lasse mir in einer Ansicht immer den Akkustand anzeigen.


----------



## Ardinger (7. Oktober 2021)

Seit einiger Zeit wird bei meinem ROX12, unten links, die Meldung "safe mode" eingeblendet. Was bedeutet diese Meldung und wie bekomme ich sie entfernt. Gerät funktioniert aber problemlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIGMA-Support (8. Oktober 2021)

Ardinger schrieb:


> Seit einiger Zeit wird bei meinem ROX12, unten links, die Meldung "safe mode" eingeblendet. Was bedeutet diese Meldung und wie bekomme ich sie entfernt. Gerät funktioniert aber problemlos.


Hallo @Ardinger , 

du hast eine PN von uns in deinem Postfach.

Liebe Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## Speichenputzer (10. Oktober 2021)

Obwohl ich schon seit einiger Zeit kein "genervter" Rox Benutzer mehr bin, schaue ich doch hin und wieder mal hier ins Sigma Herstellerforum. Irgendwie dreht sich doch der Schwerpunkt mittlerweile seit Jahren immer wieder um das Thema Akkulaufzeit. 
Auch mein Gerät, das ich irgendwann für wenig Geld meinem Nachbarn überlassen habe, liegt auch dort auf Grund miserabeler Akkuperformance mittlerweile in der Schublade obwohl es auch mit einer PN belegt war und schon bei Sigma geprüft wurde.
Wieviel PNs verschickt eigentlich Sigma so jährlich allein nur wegen Akkuproblemen? Wieviel werden ausgetauscht und liegen in Neustadt in Regalen als "Edelschrott" herum? 
Einfach unglaublich das er immer noch käuflich zu erwerben ist. 
Ich denke auf Grund der Tatsache dass Sigma erst einmal ihren "alten" Rox11 nochmals "aufgepimpt" auf den Markt wirft, sagt viel über den Glauben an ihr "Spitzenprodukt" aus.


----------



## a-x-e-l (10. Oktober 2021)

Speichenputzer schrieb:


> Irgendwie dreht sich doch der Schwerpunkt mittlerweile seit Jahren immer wieder um das Thema Akkulaufzeit.
> Auch mein Gerät, das ich irgendwann für wenig Geld meinem Nachbarn überlassen habe, liegt auch dort auf Grund miserabeler Akkuperformance mittlerweile in der Schublade obwohl es auch mit einer PN belegt war und schon bei Sigma geprüft wurde.
> Wieviel PNs verschickt eigentlich Sigma so jährlich allein nur wegen Akkuproblemen? Wieviel werden ausgetauscht und liegen in Neustadt in Regalen als "Edelschrott" herum?


Nach meiner "PN" bzgl. Akkulaufzeit habe ich mein Gerät dreimal richtig leer laufen lassen. Allerdings hat es keine Veränderung gebracht. Beim Einsatz über 3 h im Wald, egal ob automatische Leuchtintensitätssteuerung oder "immer an" bei ca. 70% Leuchtstärke, komme ich auf eine Restladung lt. Display von rund 45%, also ca. 20%/h. Das reicht für meine Touren im Winter aus, mein Gerät ist also noch einsetzbar. Allerdings gebe ich dir Recht, da habe ich mir beim Kauf lt. der Prospektangaben mehr versprochen.

Bei SIGMA habe ich den Eindruck gewonnen, dass man die knappen Ressourcen vor allem dort einsetzt, wo der Bedarf und Umsatz höher sind. Wir sind nun mal Nische und Displays für E-XXX brummen wohl immer noch. Der ROX 11.1 Evo ist auch eher massentauglich vom Budget.

Was wirklich schade ist, ist die Tatsache, dass der ROX 12 seit seinem Einsatz auf dem MTB keine Mucken macht. Kein Absturz, keine Hänger. Also schade im Sinne von, warum nicht von Beginn an? Müsste mal probieren, ob es in Verbindung mit dem Powermeter auch so ist. Am MTB habe ich nur Speed, TF und HR aktiv.


----------



## Rolli2609 (10. Oktober 2021)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> ROX 11.1 Evo ist auch eher massentauglich vom Budget.


ja, der Preis von ca € 160 scheint auch ok zu sein. wenn ich bedenke, das ich für nen Rox 9.1 200 € bezahlt hab. und das ist noch gar nicht so lange her. 

auf den Rox 13 (?) bin ich schon gespannt. das der einen gescheiten Akku braucht und diesmal ordentlich getestet werden muss, bevor man ihn unter die Leute bringt; glaub das wissen die Sigma Leute von selbst.


----------



## Greatdisaster (16. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin auch gespannt auf den Nachfolger vom Rox12.
Ich werde mir den kaufen falls am Formfaktor (Display zu Gehäusegröße) und vor allem an der Akkulaufzeit etwas gemacht wird. 
Ich bin es leid ewig auf den Akkustand zu achten und im Winter bei <0°C eine Powerbank bei 4h+ Touren dabei zu haben oder auch im Sommer bei 200km+ Rennradtouren.

Ansonsten noch ein Tip: Im Datacenter kann man die Sportprofile in eine Datei exportieren. Das hilft wenn diese im Gerät und auch in der Sigma Wolke gelöscht wurden.


----------



## Geofan (19. Oktober 2021)

Hallo Sigma Support!

Ich habe leider auch bei meinem Sigma ROX 12.0 seit kurzem das Problem, dass er sich nicht mehr starten lässt. Ich habe schon sämtliche Szenarien mit Reboot, Factory Reset probiert. Beim Hochfahren bleibt er immer im Startfenster mit dem ROX 12.00 und rotem Hintergrund hängen.

Ich weiß nicht mehr, wie ich das Gerät zum laufen bringen soll.

Bitte um Hilfe!

lg
Geofan


----------



## SIGMA-Support (21. Oktober 2021)

Hallo @Geofan,

vielen Dank für deinen Post.

Würdest du uns bitte dein ROX 12.0 SPORT unverändert samt einer Kopie der Kaufrechnung zukommen lassen.

*Anschrift:*

SIGMA-ELEKTRO GmbH
Service Abteilung // Zu Händen Steffen
Dr.-Julius-Leber-Straße 15
67433 Neustadt
Vermerke bitte auf dem Anschreiben, dass wir bereits über das mtb-news Forum in Kontakt stehen und deinen Usernamen.


Viele Grüße
Steffen


----------



## glanzhuegel (30. Oktober 2021)

Rox 12.0 – Sensoren Specialized Turbo Levo

ich habe mir ein gebrautes Specilized Levo gekauft. 
Ich habe einen Garmin Speed Sensor verbunden =>Speed und Entfernung werden richtig angezeigt
Folgendes Levo Sensoren gefunden:
Leistung=>. Wird Richtig angezeigt
E–bike. (Lev) =>. Funktionen wie Unterstützung und E-bike Akku sind richtig. Allerdings Geschwindigkeit und Entfernung falsch. 
kann mir jemand helfen.  Ich möchte die Geschwindigkeit vom Garmin Speed Sensor und Infos vom Ebike (Akku, Unterstützung) vom E-bike sensor

gibt es da eine Lösung

lg aus Salzburg 
Helmut


----------



## glanzhuegel (30. Oktober 2021)

P.s. ANMERKUNG Bike ist Freigeschalten!


----------



## stuhli (1. November 2021)

Eine Frage an den Sigma Support und die Rox User.
Über die kleinanzeigen habe ich ein Rox12 gefunden, neu/ungebraucht. Auf der Verpackung ist Techline 2018 vermerkt. Handelt es sich hier um ein Gerät aus 2018 oder kann es auch neueren Produktionsdatums sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIGMA-Support (2. November 2021)

Hallo @stuhli,

vielen Dank für deinen Post.

Die Bestimmung des Produktionsdatum ist nur möglich, wenn uns die Seriennummer des Gerätes vorliegt.

Anhand der Verpackung lässt sich dies leider nicht bestimmen.

Viele Grüße
Steffen


----------



## stuhli (2. November 2021)

Ok, Vielen Dank Steffen.
Da ich bis  jetzt mit dem Pure GPS gut zurecht komme, warte ich wohl auf den Nachfolger des Rox12.
Garantie ist mir da wichtiger als ein günstiger Preis.


----------



## Soulbiker2019 (5. November 2021)

Auch mich hat es jetzt erwischt mit dem Akku.
Mit 100% losgefahren , nach ca 2.5h Stunden die Akkuwarnung.
Zuhause ans Ladegerät angesteckt, sofort 63% Restakkukapazität !
Problem tritt auch erst seit dem letzten Update auf. 
Hab auch schon diverse Endlosloops gehabt, das Gerät dann nach einem Werksreset aber zumindest wieder zum Laufen bekommen, bis auf die Synchronisation mit Komoot und Strava - die gehen leider nicht mehr, da mir der Rox immer sagt, dass BN und/oder Passwort falsch sei, was es natürlich nicht ist, da ich mich via Website erfolgreich anmelden kann.
Kann mir hier jemand helfen ?


----------



## SIGMA-Support (8. November 2021)

Soulbiker2019 schrieb:


> Auch mich hat es jetzt erwischt mit dem Akku.
> Mit 100% losgefahren , nach ca 2.5h Stunden die Akkuwarnung.
> Zuhause ans Ladegerät angesteckt, sofort 63% Restakkukapazität !
> Problem tritt auch erst seit dem letzten Update auf.
> ...



Hallo @Soulbiker2019 ,

vielen Dank für deinen Post.

Würdest du uns bitte dein ROX 12.0 SPORT unverändert samt einer Kopie der Kaufrechnung zukommen lassen.

*Anschrift:*


SIGMA-ELEKTRO GmbH
Service Abteilung // Zu Händen Steffen
Dr.-Julius-Leber-Straße 15
67433 Neustadt
Vermerke bitte auf dem Anschreiben, dass wir bereits über das mtb-news Forum in Kontakt stehen und deinen Usernamen.


Viele Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## Geofan (9. November 2021)

Hallo Sigma-Support alias Steffen!

Danke für das Anbot:

Zur Info - ich habe mein Problem, wie in Antwort #3702, danke an POPS1501, gelöst. Daten von SD Card auf Festplatte gesichert und die SD Card formatiert. Danach habe ich den ROX 12.0 wieder zum Laufen gebracht. Musste halt alles wieder neu installieren, insbesondere die Sensoren. Ich nehme nicht, an dass Ihr etwas Wesentliches am ROX 12.0 korrigieren hättet können. Wenn doch bitte um Erklärung!

LG
Geofan


----------



## Michi1683 (14. November 2021)

repli schrieb:


> schön wäre wenn das Akkufach etwas Raum lassen würde, einen größeren einzubauen, ist aber nicht so. Vlt. wird die Akkutechnik bald wieder etwas besser - in meinem Hobby Quadcopter fliegen ist es gewaltig zu sehen, was an Fortschritt passiert. Vorerst versuche ich erstmal passgenaue LiPo Ersatzakkus eines zertifizierten chines. Herstellers zu bekommen, gleich mit 10kOhm NTC und 3pin MOLEX pico EZmate bestückt, so dass es eine einfache Plug& Play Lösung wird, die dann zumindest wieder ein Jahr oder 2 gut funktioniert. Vlt. sollte man sich dann gleich mit 2-3 Akkus eindecken ;-)


Hallo Repli,

ich reihe mich ein in die Runde der schwachen ROX 12 Akkus. Ich habe alle deine Einträge zur Vorarbeit zum Akku Thema gelesen. Vielen Dank schon einmal dafür. Kannst du abschließend ggf. Noch die Infos zum Erfolg oder Misserfolg teilen?

Wo genau bestellt (Link)?
War er dann einbaufertig?
Wie ist nun die Leistung?

Das wäre echt super. Ich bin ansonsten nämlich sehr zufrieden mit dem Sigma und würde es ungern nur an diesem Thema scheitern lassen.

Vielen Dank voraus

Grüße

Michael


----------



## chubv (14. November 2021)

Ich habe meinen letzte Woche wegen des Akkuproblems eingeschickt. Ich bin gespannt ob's besser wird.


----------



## Michi1683 (14. November 2021)

chubv schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen letzte Woche wegen des Akkuproblems eingeschickt. Ich bin gespannt ob's besser wird.


Hi,

hast du vorab mit Sigma Kontakt aufgenommen?
Ich wollte das auch telefonisch einmal vorab klären, da wurde mir gesagt ich müsse den Akku erstmal resetten. Also eine Aufnahme starten und Gerät liegen lassen bis leer. Den Vorgang so oft wiederholen, bis nichts mehr geht und dann neu laden.
Hat natürliche nicht so viel gebracht. Aber nein Gerät wegschicken und wochenlang warten, da hatte ich auch keine Lust drauf.

Der Ansatz mit dem Plug aber Play Austausch Akku aus China, den finde ich mega.

Hoffe dass das auch in dieser Richtung weiter geht oder vielleicht Sigma einmal auf den Trichter kommt, Ersatzteile anstatt Dienstleistungen anzubieten. Natürlich mit Hinweis auf erlöschen der Gewährleistung.

Gruß Michael


----------



## chubv (15. November 2021)

Michi1683 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hast du vorab mit Sigma Kontakt aufgenommen?
> Ich wollte das auch telefonisch einmal vorab klären, da wurde mir gesagt ich müsse den Akku erstmal resetten. Also eine Aufnahme starten und Gerät liegen lassen bis leer. Den Vorgang so oft wiederholen, bis nichts mehr geht und dann neu laden.
> ...


Ich wurde hier von Sigma kontaktiert und auch gebeten diesen Akku Reset zu machen. Hat leider nix gebracht. Das habe ich dem @SIGMA-Support  hier dann mitgeteilt und ich wurde gebeten das Teil einzuschicken.

Ich habe auf das Warten ja eigentlich auch keine Lust, zumal ich den auf meinem zweiten Bike (E-Bike) auch als Display nutze. Aber im Winter fahre ich doch etwas weniger draußen und somit ist jetzt die Jahreszeit in der ich ihn eher entbehren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-x-e-l (20. November 2021)

Heute um 13 Uhr gestartet und um16:30 Uhr kam zum ersten Mal die Akku-Warnung. Wg. Einsatz im Wald immer mit Hintergrundbeleuchtung 70-80% lt. Schieberegler. Die Prozentanzeige, die ich mir als Datenfeld auf  einer Seite anzeigen lasse, zeigte 1%. Vor 10 Minuten= 19:25 Uhr, also drei Stunden später, ging mein kleiner Freund dann aus, um nach dem Einschalten 5% anzuzeigen. 10 Minuten später, jetzt, wieder runtergefahren und zeigt wieder 5% an. Countdown im 5 Sekundentakt auf 1% und jetzt erneut Shutdown.
Die Kiste ist echt unterhaltsam und ja, vor nicht allzu langer Zeit habe ich den Akku kalibriert.


----------



## Janinbanani (25. November 2021)

chubv schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen letzte Woche wegen des Akkuproblems eingeschickt. Ich bin gespannt ob's besser wird.


Hallo, und wie ist es gelaufen?


----------



## chubv (25. November 2021)

Janinbanani schrieb:


> Hallo, und wie ist es gelaufen?


Mein Rox wurde getauscht. Ich war damit allerdings erst einmal unterwegs und kann jetzt noch nicht genau sagen ob's so viel besser ist.

Bedingungen:
2 Sensoren verbunden (Brustgurt, E-Bike)
Helligkeit voll aufgedreht (nicht auf auto.)
Außemtemp. 3C°
Route im Komoot geplant und in 2h30min abgefahren.

*Akkuverbrauch ca. 45%*

Eine Tagestour (8h) wäre unter diesen Bedingungen nicht zu machen.
Bzw. mit einem Akkustand von 50% möchte ich keine 2h Tour angehen.
Interessanter wird's aber vermutlich wenn's draußen wieder etwas wärmer wird.

Aber im Hinblick darauf, dass ich 2022 den Stoneman Taurista fahren möchte, bin ich schon etwas am Schwanken ob der Rox bleibt. Akku-technisch war mein 830er Garmin gefühlt um Welten voraus, dafür war der aber für meine Art der Navigation für die Tonne.


----------



## Greatdisaster (25. November 2021)

Ich kann Dir sagen das der Rox im Sommer schon länger hält und aber bei mir nur knapp 10h schafft mit 3 Sensoren aber das wichtigste dabei ist, das man die Beleuchtung auf Automatisch lässt.
Für eine Sommerliche 250km Rennradtoure ist das dann aber schon zu wenig.
Ich habe dann eine absolut kleine Minipowerbank dabei wo ich den Rox dann in den Pausen nachlade wenn es an/über 10h geht.
Jetzt im Winter ist die Akkulaufzeit aber wirklich absolut unbrauchbar.

Die zu kurze Akkulaufzeit ist neben bei mir immer noch vorhandenen Sensorproblemen das Hauptproblem des Rox12.


----------



## a-x-e-l (25. November 2021)

chubv schrieb:


> Aber im Hinblick darauf, dass ich 2022 den Stoneman Taurista fahren möchte, bin ich schon etwas am Schwanken ob der Rox bleibt. Akku-technisch war mein 830er Garmin gefühlt um Welten voraus, dafür war der aber für meine Art der Navigation für die Tonne.



Im Sommer ohne Licht hält er knapp 10 h. Ich hatte mir vor einiger Zeit mit einer Minipowerbank
eine Lösung gebastelt:






						Sigma GPS Rox 12.0 Sport
					

Da ich neugierig bin: Meinst du das ist noch wasserdicht, oder spielt das keine Rolle? Und etwas OT, aber hast du Leuchttapete? Oder sieht das auf dem ersten Bild nur so aus? ?   Die Abdeckklappe zum ROX hin sollte so dicht wie vorher sein. Aktuell ist die Batterie natürlich noch nicht safe ...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Zur Anbringung am Rad habe ich Bilder diverser "Evolutionsstufen" in verschiedenen Beiträgen gemacht.
Der Support von Sigma hat mir dabei geholfen. Neue Klappe USB-Anschluss....


----------



## chubv (25. November 2021)

Greatdisaster schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir sagen das der Rox im Sommer schon länger hält und aber bei mir nur knapp 10h schafft mit 3 Sensoren aber das wichtigste dabei ist, das man die Beleuchtung auf Automatisch lässt.
> Für eine Sommerliche 250km Rennradtoure ist das dann aber schon zu wenig.
> Ich habe dann eine absolut kleine Minipowerbank dabei wo ich den Rox dann in den Pausen nachlade wenn es an/über 10h geht.
> Jetzt im Winter ist die Akkulaufzeit aber wirklich absolut unbrauchbar.
> ...


Im Winter bin ich eh zumeist max 3h unterwegs.
Mein Vorheriger hat im August begonnen nach ca 3h eine Batteriewarnung von sich zu geben. Natürlich wurde er zuvor vollgeladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harisson13 (27. November 2021)

Hallo
nun hat sich auch mein ROX12 in die lange Liste der Geräte, deren Akku nichts mehr taugt, eingereiht. Und das zwei Jahre und ein Monat nach Kauf direkt bei sigma (Wehe dem der Böses denkt!!)

Tour 1 mit Navigation, Dauer 2:10h. Akkuanzeige sinkt von 100% auf 68%.
Tour 2 mit Navigation, Dauer 1:47h. Akkuanzeige sinkt von 68% auf 42%.
Tour 3 ohne Navigation, nach 1:20h hat sich der Rox nach zweimaliger Vorwarnung abgeschaltet.
Das ergibt eine Gesamtdauer von sehr bescheidenen 5:17h !!??? Die ominöse „Akku-Kalibrierung“ hatte ich schon vorher mehrfach durchgeführt.
Nach der dritten Tour den entladenen Rox12 zum Laden angesteckt, und siehe da, plötzlich hatte der Akku wieder 44% ????

Meine Anfrage nach einem Ersatzakku zum Selbsteinbau blieb unbeantwortet, ich solle das Gerät doch einschicken.
Das kam nach drei Tagen postwendend zurück mit dem Hinweis, dass eine Reparatur nicht möglich sei und nur noch eine Laufzeit von 5 bis 6 Stunden erreicht wird (das wusste ich ja vorher auch schon )))-.
Es wurde auch mehrfach darauf hingewiesen dass die Garantieansprüche nach Ablauf von zwei Jahren nicht mehr geltend gemacht werden können.
Kaufdatum 16.08.2019 Datum der Reklamation 13.09.2021.

Ich wandte mich dann per Mail an die GF von sigma. Auf eine Antwort warte ich mittlerweile mehr als drei Wochen.
Insgesamt sehr enttäuschend, was sigma da in meinem Fall zu Stande bringt.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (28. November 2021)

@harisson13 

Dir ist schon bewusst dass ein Akku nach zwei Jahren nicht mehr seine 100% bringt? Und dass die Außentemperatur ebenfalls einen Einfluss auf die Laufzeit hat? Vom Paralleleinsatz der Beleuchtung ganz abgesehen.

Hat der Akku Deines Mobiltelefons nach 2 Jahren noch 100% seiner ursprünglichen Kapazität? Was meinte dessen Geschäftsführung auf Deine Beschwerde? Kannst Du den Akku Deines Mobiltelefons wechseln?

Die heutige Erwartungshaltung der Kunden sprengt oftmals die technischen Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Janinbanani (28. November 2021)

@Gianty warum bekommen das Wahoo/Garmin und Co. hin? Wenn ein Navi keine 3h Wintertour schafft, dann ist es für mich defekt.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (28. November 2021)

@Janinbanani 
Wenn ich mit meinem einen Auge richtig gelesen habe sind es 5h17min gewesen, keine 3h. Woher hast Du diese Zahl?


----------



## Janinbanani (28. November 2021)

@Gianty das war bezogen auf die eigene Erfahrung und auf Eintrag #3742 weiter oben.
Aber in Summe finde ich es einfach schwach von Sigma dass sie so auf Kunden reagieren. Es sollte halt eine Lösung für dieses Problem geben. Entweder Akku tausch oder günstiges Ersatzgerät. Mich haben sie als Kunden erst mal los. Obwohl ich die Funktionalität immer noch genial finde ist der Akku für mich K.O. Kriterium. 

Ich habe mich dazu entschlossen für die nächste Saison erst mal auf ein ausrangiertes Smartphone mit Halterung zu setzen. Länger als mein ROX sollte es auf jeden Fall halten. Außerdem gibt's hierfür Powerbank Lösungen mit Qi Lademöglichkeit. Das wäre ja auch ein Lösungsansatz für den Rox 12, den übrigens auch Garmin verfolgt. Hier kann man unten an die Halterung einen Akkupack stecken-->Problem gelöst.


----------



## chubv (28. November 2021)

Janinbanani schrieb:


> @Gianty das war bezogen auf die eigene Erfahrung und auf Eintrag #3742 weiter oben.
> Aber in Summe finde ich es einfach schwach von Sigma dass sie so auf Kunden reagieren. Es sollte halt eine Lösung für dieses Problem geben. Entweder Akku tausch oder günstiges Ersatzgerät. Mich haben sie als Kunden erst mal los. Obwohl ich die Funktionalität immer noch genial finde ist der Akku für mich K.O. Kriterium.
> 
> Ich habe mich dazu entschlossen für die nächste Saison erst mal auf ein ausrangiertes Smartphone mit Halterung zu setzen. Länger als mein ROX sollte es auf jeden Fall halten. Außerdem gibt's hierfür Powerbank Lösungen mit Qi Lademöglichkeit. Das wäre ja auch ein Lösungsansatz für den Rox 12, den übrigens auch Garmin verfolgt. Hier kann man unten an die Halterung einen Akkupack stecken-->Problem gelöst.


Hast du mal bei Sigma angefragt wie viel ein Akkutausch kosten würde?
Ein günstiges Ersatzgerät würdest du ja offenbar auch nehmen.


----------



## a-x-e-l (28. November 2021)

chubv schrieb:


> Hast du mal bei Sigma angefragt wie viel ein Akkutausch kosten würde?
> Ein günstiges Ersatzgerät würdest du ja offenbar auch nehmen.



Irgendwo hier wurde mal ein Tauschpreis für den Akku genannt. da gab es Aufregung und danach
hatten wir einige Seiten hier über den DIY-Akku aus China, wo sich der User repli sehr engagiert hatte für um die 30 €.

Gefunden: 





						Sigma GPS Rox 12.0 Sport
					

Guten Tag, ich schreibe aus Portugal, ich denke darüber nach, ein GPS Sigma Rox 12 zu kaufen, entweder auf der road.cc Website oder dcrainaker sprechen sehr gut über das Produkt, wenn ich dieses Forum finde und es scheint, dass das Sigma Rox ziemlich viele Probleme gibt.  Raten Sie vom Kauf...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Kosten lt. repli 180 €


----------



## Janinbanani (28. November 2021)

chubv schrieb:


> Hast du mal bei Sigma angefragt wie viel ein Akkutausch kosten würde?
> Ein günstiges Ersatzgerät würdest du ja offenbar auch nehmen.


Zitat aus meiner Sigma Support Antwort: "Ein Akkutausch kann Ihnen von uns nicht angeboten werden."


----------



## a-x-e-l (29. November 2021)

Janinbanani schrieb:


> Zitat aus meiner Sigma Support Antwort: "Ein Akkutausch kann Ihnen von uns nicht angeboten werden."



Hast du mal das Thema Kosten für ein Tauschgerät mit überholtem Akku angeschnitten?


----------



## harisson13 (29. November 2021)

Gianty schrieb:


> @harisson13
> 
> Dir ist schon bewusst dass ein Akku nach zwei Jahren nicht mehr seine 100% bringt? Und dass die Außentemperatur ebenfalls einen Einfluss auf die Laufzeit hat? Vom Paralleleinsatz der Beleuchtung ganz abgesehen.
> 
> ...


@Gianty

-Meine erste Erwartungshaltung wurde vom Rox gleich in der ersten Woche gesprengt: Die angepriesene Laufzeit von bis zu 16h (einer der Kaufgründe für mich) wurde noch nicht mal annähernd erreicht (max. waren 9.30h im Sommer, ohne Navigation!!!)
-Kaum zu glauben, aber der Mark liefert noch immer Smartphones mit einem Wechselakku.
- Ich vergaß zu erwähnen, dass der Rox in den zwei Jahren (und einem Monat  ) vielleicht 40 mal aufgeladen wurde. Im Durchschnitt beträgt die zugesicherte Anzahl von Ladezyklen eines Akkus 500. Das Alter eines Akkus kann nicht der einzige Maßstab sein das Schwinden der Kapazität zu entschuldigen
-Ob mein Smartphone-Akku noch immer 100% Kapazität besitzt kann ich nicht beantworten. Nach wie vor genügt es aber, das drei Jahre alte Smartphone nur alle drei bis vier Tage zu laden. Deshalb war eine Beschwerde nicht nötig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chubv (29. November 2021)

Janinbanani schrieb:


> Zitat aus meiner Sigma Support Antwort: "Ein Akkutausch kann Ihnen von uns nicht angeboten werden."


Schon merkwürdig! Im Juni 2020 hätte das noch 180€ gekostet. 🤔


----------



## Deleted 48245 (29. November 2021)

harisson13 schrieb:


> @Gianty
> 
> -Meine erste Erwartungshaltung wurde vom Rox gleich in der ersten Woche gesprengt: Die angepriesene Laufzeit von bis zu 16h (einer der Kaufgründe für mich) wurde noch nicht mal annähernd erreicht (max. waren 9.30h im Sommer, ohne Navigation!!!)
> …….
> ...


Wenn Deine Erwartungshaltung gleich gesprengt wurde frage ich mich warum Du das Gerät dann nicht zurückgeschickt hast.

Wenn er in 2 Jahren ca 40 Mal aufgeladen wurde, bist Du entweder selten gefahren oder hast immer Touren über 9,5h gefahren. Meine längste Tour mit dem ROX12 waren 10,5h. Das ging trotz vorheriger Meldung dass der Akku schwach wäre. Ansonsten ist es doch nicht verboten den Akku zu laden wenn er nur noch 30% anzeigt und eine 6h Tour geplant ist.

Beim Smartphone reicht es Dir, alle 3 bis 4 Tage zu laden. Bei 40x Laden in 2 Jahren des ROX sind das alle 18 Tage. Ist doch somit alles in Ordnung. Dein Smartphone musste da weitaus öfter geladen werden


----------



## Langos1000HUF (16. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,
bitte um kurze Bestätigung: Ich meine ich hätte es hier schon mal gelesen, der ROX 12 ist doch zu Garmin-Halterungen kompatibel oder?


----------



## Michi1683 (16. Dezember 2021)

Langos1000HUF schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bitte um kurze Bestätigung: Ich meine ich hätte es hier schon mal gelesen, der ROX 12 ist doch zu Garmin-Halterungen kompatibel oder?


Zu 100% 😀


----------



## chubv (16. Dezember 2021)

Ja ist er.


----------



## luistrenker72 (19. Dezember 2021)

Das Akkumanagement vom Rox12 ist wirklich grauenvoll. Heute bei 0 Grad mit 67% losgefahren, nach knapp 2h45 schaltete er sich aus. Zu Hause bei Zimmertemperatur hatte er wieder 37%. Das ein Akku bei niedrigen Temperaturen eine kürzere Laufzeit hat ist ja klar, aber warum der Rox12 so unsinnige Prozentangaben beim Akku auswirkt verstehe ich nicht. Und ja Akku schon öfters kalibriert.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (20. Dezember 2021)

luistrenker72 schrieb:


> Das Akkumanagement vom Rox12 ist wirklich grauenvoll. Heute bei 0 Grad mit 67% losgefahren, nach knapp 2h45 schaltete er sich aus. Zu Hause bei Zimmertemperatur hatte er wieder 37%. Das ein Akku bei niedrigen Temperaturen eine kürzere Laufzeit hat ist ja klar, aber warum der Rox12 so unsinnige Prozentangaben beim Akku auswirkt verstehe ich nicht. Und ja Akku schon öfters kalibriert.



Hallo @luistrenker72  ,

vielen Dank für deinen Post.

Würdest du uns bitte dein ROX 12.0 SPORT unverändert samt einer Kopie der Kaufrechnung zukommen lassen.

*Anschrift:*



SIGMA-ELEKTRO GmbH
Service Abteilung // Zu Händen Benjamin
Dr.-Julius-Leber-Straße 15
67433 Neustadt
Vermerke bitte auf dem Anschreiben, dass wir bereits über das mtb-news Forum in Kontakt stehen und deinen Usernamen.


Viele Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## MPrando (20. Dezember 2021)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Hast du mal das Thema Kosten für ein Tauschgerät mit überholtem Akku angeschnitten?


Ich kann das mit dem Akku bestaetigen. Die Laufzeit ist von je her eine Katastrophe. Nach 6 Stunden Fahrtzeit ist das Geraet meist am Ende. Ich benutze das Geraet seit fast drei Jahren und kann mich eigentlich regelmaessig nur Aergern ueber die Software, die Hoehenmeter und die staendigen Verbindungsprobleme. Hinzu kommt dann auch noch, dass sich das Geraet in regelmaessigen Abstaenden alle par Monate immer wieder aufhaengt. Auch der Puls wird in letzter Zeit nicht regelmaessig angezeigt, trotz aller Updates und Resetierungen.
Dieses Wochenende war ich am Gardasee mit dem Rad gewesen und natuerlich hat sich das Geraet vor dem Start wiedermal zum X-ten mal aufgehaengt....... Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich vor Wut das Geraet in den See geworfen.

Obwohl ich seit 2011 konstant alle Sigma Geraete nutze, ist mir jetzt entgueltig der Kragen geplatzt......

Auf Wiedersehen Sigma.


----------



## Deleted 33425 (24. Dezember 2021)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17421415"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> in Zusammenarbeit mit Komoot konnten unsere Software Entwickler am Wochenende die Anmelde Probleme bezüglich Komoot lösen. Eine Anmeldung bei Komoot über den ROX 12 ist wie gewohnt wieder möglich.
> ...


Hi,

was war nun der Trick dabei? 
Ich haben meinen Rox12 nach einer Weile wieder reaktiviert. 
Komoot lässt sich nich verbinden.
Er verlangt immer nach einem Upgrade des Browser um eine reCHAPTAR zu erhalten. 

Habt ihr mir einen Tipp?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janinbanani (24. Dezember 2021)

chubv schrieb:


> Schon merkwürdig! Im Juni 2020 hätte das noch 180€ gekostet. 🤔


Ja das ist merkwürdig und spricht eher nicht für guten Support bei Sigma. Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, dann würde ich aktuell auf die 180€ noch 100€ drauflegen und mir ein neues Garmin Edge 830 kaufen. Theoretisch könnte man zwar auf den Nachfolger vom Rox 12 warten, der ja angeblich in 2022 kommen soll. Ob die Probleme mit Akku dann ausgebessert wurden, bleibt aber abzuwarten...Schöne Weihnachten 🎄!!


----------



## MPrando (25. Dezember 2021)

Janinbanani schrieb:


> Ja das ist merkwürdig und spricht eher nicht für guten Support bei Sigma. Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, dann würde ich aktuell auf die 180€ noch 100€ drauflegen und mir ein neues Garmin Edge 830 kaufen. Theoretisch könnte man zwar auf den Nachfolger vom Rox 12 warten, der ja angeblich in 2022 kommen soll. Ob die Probleme mit Akku dann ausgebessert wurden, bleibt aber abzuwarten...Schöne Weihnachten 🎄!!


Guter Einwurf, ich möchte noch hinzufügen.... Wenn die Updates und kontinuierlichen Verbesserungen bei einem eventuellem Nachfolger von Rox 12 dann wieder so lange dauern, wie beim Rox 12 dann Gute Nacht John Boy. Interessehalber bleibe ich dran,  um zu schauen in welchem Tempo sich Fortschritte erkenntlich zeigen..... Ich für meinen Teil habe mich inzwischen schweren Herzens anderswo umgesehen.....


----------



## Langos1000HUF (26. Dezember 2021)

Ich kann mich dem Vorredner @Gianty nur anschließen. Bei allem Ärger mit Geräten mit fest verbautem Akku, den ich zu 100% teile, muss man aber fairerweise auch eine realistische Erwartungshaltung bewahren.

Es bringt halt nichts einfachere Tachos und Radcomputer (von Sigma) als Vergleichsmaß heranzunehmen, wie gesagt dann eher Smartphones wenn auch mit Abstrichen. Und da muss man einfach sagen, dass bei nahezu allen (leistungsstarken) tragbaren Computern mit fest verbautem Akku der Akku das schwächste Glied ist und je nach Nutzungsintensität nach 2-3(vielleicht noch 4) Jahren der Akku so platt ist das die Laufzeit stark eingeschränkt ist. Und der Akku vom Rox ist im Betrieb eben permanent stark beansprucht durch GPS, dauerhaft eingeschaltetes Display evtl. mit Beleuchtung (obwohl man die m.M.n. nur früh morgens oder in der Dämmerung braucht) sowie bei Bedarf noch Navigation.

Wie gesagt ich bin auch kein Freund von fest verbauten Akkus und habe die Entwicklung dahin genauso kritisch gesehen. Aber der Zug ist leider abgefahren, ich denke Wechselakkus oder gar Batteriefächer werden wir in absehbarer Zeit nicht mehr zurückbekommen. Da müsste schon was von der Politik kommen, aber wenn die gerade erst vereinheitlichte Ladekabel beschließen womit sie schon locker 15, 20 Jahre zu spät dran sind und es jetzt eigentlich nicht mehr relevant ist, dann braucht man davon auch nichts zu erwarten.
Der "Markt" hat einfach entschieden und daran sind nicht nur die Hersteller "schuld" sondern auch die Kunden. Jetzt mal Hand aufs Herz wer hat den vor 6-7 Jahren, als die meisten der Handys noch Wechselakkus hatten, wirklich nach 2 Jahren einen Ersatzakku gekauft statt einem neuen Handy? Die Mehrheit jedenfalls nicht. Und dann kann man die Hersteller auch verstehen wenn die sich irgendwann die Entwicklungs-, Herstellungs-, Transport- und Lagerkosten für Wechselakkus sparen, weil es nur von vielleicht 0,1-5% der Käufer ernsthaft nachgefragt wird.

Gut das @SIGMA-Support nun laut den Aussagen hier mutmaßlich den Ersatzteile-Support für den Rox 12 bereits 3 Jahre nach Marktstart und ohne offiziell angekündigtem Nachfolgemodell einstellt ist schon verwunderlich. Da wäre etwas mehr Transparenz schon angebracht/wünschenswert.

Wer denkt das das Gras auf der anderen Seite grüner ist, dem wünsche ich ehrlich viel Glück dabei ein zufriedenstellendes Gerät zu finden. Aber Garmin und Co. kochen auch nur mit Wasser und ich bin mir sicher in den Garmin threads hier findet man genug Berichte über unterirdische Akkulaufzeiten vor allem dann ab 2 Jahren Dauerbenutzung bei Wind und Wetter.


----------



## DRT (26. Dezember 2021)

Wollmi-T schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> was war nun der Trick dabei?
> Ich haben meinen Rox12 nach einer Weile wieder reaktiviert.
> ...


gleiches Problem bei meinem Gerät. Nachdem es in Dauerschleife den Absturz der Sigma-App meldete, hab ich wieder einmal einen Werksreset durchführen müssen. Jetzt ist die Anmeldung bei Komoot mit der selben Meldung wie bei dir nicht mehr möglich. Vor dem Reset war die Anmeldung problemlos 🥴

Edit: hab den komoot Support auch mal informiert / angefragt.


----------



## Langos1000HUF (27. Dezember 2021)

@Wollmi-T @DRT 

Wie in dem zitierten Sigma-Support Beitrag beschrieben war das doch ein Softwareproblem weil komoot was auf ihrer Seite geändert haben wodurch sich der Rox nicht mehr mit komoot verbinden konnte. 

Wenn das jetzt wieder der Fall ist, gibt es da keinen Trick den man als Nutzer befolgen kann außer geduldig zu warten bis die komoot und Sigma Entwickler das Problem gelöst haben. Das hat damals einige Tage gedauert und wird jetzt zwischen den Feiertagen bestimmt nicht schneller gehen.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (27. Dezember 2021)

DRT schrieb:


> gleiches Problem bei meinem Gerät. Nachdem es in Dauerschleife den Absturz der Sigma-App meldete, hab ich wieder einmal einen Werksreset durchführen müssen. Jetzt ist die Anmeldung bei Komoot mit der selben Meldung wie bei dir nicht mehr möglich. Vor dem Reset war die Anmeldung problemlos 🥴
> 
> Edit: hab den komoot Support auch mal informiert / angefragt.



Hallo @DRT  , Hallo @All


unser Entwicklerteam befindet sich schon in engem Kontakt zu Komoot und arbeitet mit Hochdruck an einer Lösung bezüglich des Komoot Logins Problems. 

Bitte habt noch etwas Geduld. Ich gebe euch zeitnah Bescheid, wenn der Fehler behoben ist.

Liebe Grüße

Benjamin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chubv (30. Dezember 2021)

Hallo!

Ich habe vor ca. zwei Wochen meinen kostenlosen Strava Account auf Summit upgegraded und habe jetzt die Funktionen für Segmente (Alarm usw) am Rox eingeschalten.

Wenn ich aber auf den Punkt Strava gehe bleibt der Unterpunkt "Zeige Strava Segmente" grau. Wenn ich drauf drücke meint der Rox, dass ich einen Premium Account benötige!?

Was habe ich schon am Rox versucht:
1. Strava ab-/anmelden > hat nix gebracht
2. Strava abmelden > Rox neu starten > Strava anmelden > hat nix gebracht

Hat noch jemand eine Idee?
Auf Werkseinstellungen setzen habe ich jedenfalls keine Lust! ;-)


----------



## chubv (30. Dezember 2021)

Denkfehler meinerseits ... das sind wohl die selbst erstellten Segmente.


----------



## Speichenputzer (31. Dezember 2021)

Langos1000HUF schrieb:


> Ich kann mich dem Vorredner @Gianty nur anschließen. Bei allem Ärger mit Geräten mit fest verbautem Akku, den ich zu 100% teile, muss man aber fairerweise auch eine realistische Erwartungshaltung bewahren.
> 
> Es bringt halt nichts einfachere Tachos und Radcomputer (von Sigma) als Vergleichsmaß heranzunehmen, wie gesagt dann eher Smartphones wenn auch mit Abstrichen. Und da muss man einfach sagen, dass bei nahezu allen (leistungsstarken) tragbaren Computern mit fest verbautem Akku der Akku das schwächste Glied ist und je nach Nutzungsintensität nach 2-3(vielleicht noch 4) Jahren der Akku so platt ist das die Laufzeit stark eingeschränkt ist. Und der Akku vom Rox ist im Betrieb eben permanent stark beansprucht durch GPS, dauerhaft eingeschaltetes Display evtl. mit Beleuchtung (obwohl man die m.M.n. nur früh morgens oder in der Dämmerung braucht) sowie bei Bedarf noch Navigation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Speichenputzer (31. Dezember 2021)

Sorry, aber da muss ich zumindest teilweise wiedersprechen. 
Habe z.B ein Handy mit Wechselakku, der auch schon gewechselt wurde. Nur sind die Betriebszeiten und Ladezyklen eines Mobilphones naturgemäß um ein vielfaches höher als die eines Radcomputers. Deshalb hinkt der Vergleich hier etwas. 
Es ist meiner Meinung eher die mangelnde Qualität der Hardware beim RoX12.
Ich bin im Besitz eines "alten" Edge 520 der mittlerweile 5 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und immer noch bei fast täglicher Benutzung min. 6 Stunden Lauftzeit hinbekommt. Und das ohne diese "ominösen" Akkukalibrierungen....


----------



## EarlyUp (31. Dezember 2021)

Die Akkukalibrierung bringt aber wirklich was. Nicht nur Sigma erzählt das seinen Kunden. 
Mein Rox 12 ist schon über zwei Jahre alt. Immer noch der erste Akku und gestern bin ich über 70Km gefahren ohne Probleme. Ich lass den Rox eben immer an, auch zu Hause. Wenn der Akku komplett leer ist lade ich dann wieder auf.


----------



## MPrando (31. Dezember 2021)

EarlyUp schrieb:


> Die Akkukalibrierung bringt aber wirklich was. Nicht nur Sigma erzählt das seinen Kunden.
> Mein Rox 12 ist schon über zwei Jahre alt. Immer noch der erste Akku und gestern bin ich über 70Km gefahren ohne Probleme. Ich lass den Rox eben immer an, auch zu Hause. Wenn der Akku komplett leer ist lade ich dann wieder auf.


Bei einem 370Euro Geraet, das seit in par Jahren auf dem Markt ist, kann es meines Erachtens doch nicht sein, dass es immer wieder Probleme gibt und man Foren durchsuchen muss, um zu gucken, wie es andere Kunden handhaben....  Jedes Geraet muss beim Einschalten laufen und funktionieren und der Akku muss halten was er verspricht... Punkt und Basta . Der Rox12 wurde damals als preiswerte Alternative zu Garmin angeboten.... Wenn es dauernd Probleme gibt, muss dann aber auch ein Vergleich mit der Konkurrenz und ehrliche Kritik angebracht werden koennen. Geld zurueck fuer problemanfaellige Ware gibt es ja schliesslich auch nicht...... Wenn ich eine Laufzeit von 16Stunden angebe, dann kann es auch nicht sein, dass ich in gewissen Situationen bei voll geladenem Akku nicht mal 8h zur Verfuegung habe.... Auch nicht nacht mehrjaehriger Benutzung.... So lange gibt es den Rox 12 nun auch noch nicht, dass eine Batterie bei woechentlicher Nutzung so viel verliert. Auch dass sich das Geraet immer wieder aufhaengt ist fuer mich ein absolutes No Go. Wenn das Geraet eine anfaelliger Software hat, haette es der Hersteller erst gar nicht auf den Markt bringen.  Schon allein der Umstand, dass solche Diskussionen ueberhaupt ansatzweise gefuehrt werden muessen ist fuer mich persoenlich ein sehr schlechtes Zeichen.


----------



## chubv (31. Dezember 2021)

EarlyUp schrieb:


> Immer noch der erste Akku und gestern bin ich über 70Km gefahren ohne Probleme.


Eine Distanz sagt allerdings nicht viel über die Dauer aus. 70km kann man in 2h oder aber auch in 8h fahren. ;-)



Ich habe da noch einmal eine Frage zu den Strava Segmenten. Ich bin heute eine Runde gefahren von der ich weiß, dass es dort zumindest ein Segment gibt. Signalisiert wurde das allerdings nicht.
Muss ich hierzu einem Track nachfahren oder sollte das auch nur bei einer Aufzeichnung signalisiert werden?


----------



## Bike_N_D (31. Dezember 2021)

chubv schrieb:


> Ich habe da noch einmal eine Frage zu den Strava Segmenten. Ich bin heute eine Runde gefahren von der ich weiß, dass es dort zumindest ein Segment gibt. Signalisiert wurde das allerdings nicht.
> Muss ich hierzu einem Track nachfahren oder sollte das auch nur bei einer Aufzeichnung signalisiert werden?


Das Segment auf der Strecke muss in deinem Strava Profil mit einem Stern markiert sein, damit der Rox12 weiß, welche er von Strava laden soll. (Einfach bei Strava einloggen, Segmente entdecken auswählen oben im Menü und das Segment dann anwählen -> Details auswählen, dann oben links neben dem Namen des Segmentes den Stern anwählen). Bis zu 100 Segmente können mit dem Rox12 gehandhabt werden und diese werden dann beim befahren der Örtlichkeit auch angezeigt, auch ohne dass eine Strecke geplant wurde. Der Rox12 erkennt ja deine Position und zeigt dir dann das naheste Segment an.
Nachdem du die Segmente für dich ausgewählt hast, einfach den Rox12 mit Strava noch mal syncen, somit sind die Segmente auch auf deinem Rox12. 
Beim erstmaligem befahren mit deinem Rox12 wird meist die KOM angezeigt, dass kannst du aber durch links/rechts wischen ändern.


----------



## chubv (1. Januar 2022)

Danke für den Tipp, aber das Segment ist bereits mit einem Stern markiert.


----------



## _Lothar_ (1. Januar 2022)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17840891"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @DRT  , Hallo @All
> 
> 
> unser Entwicklerteam befindet sich schon in engem Kontakt zu Komoot und arbeitet mit Hochdruck an einer Lösung bezüglich des Komoot Logins Problems.
> ...


Hallo @SIGMA-Support 
Ich habe auch das gleiche Problem. Habe mich heute bei Komoot abgemeldet. Und jetzt kann ich mich nicht mehr anmelden. 
Ich hoffe, da kommt bald eine Lösung! Sonst ist das Gerät eigentlich nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. Ich plane alle Touren mit Komoot und bisher hat das perfekt geklappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chubv (1. Januar 2022)

Ich habe die Anzeige der Strava Segmente noch einmal versucht.
Strava abmelden > Rox neu starten > Strava anmelden

Wenn ich auf den Punkt Strava gehe bleibt der Unterpunkt "Zeige Strava Segmente" weiterhin grau. Wenn ich drauf drücke meint der Rox, dass ich einen Premium Account benötige!?

Vielleicht kann mir der @SIGMA-Support sagen wo hier das Problem liegt.


----------



## der_marv (1. Januar 2022)

chubv schrieb:


> Ich habe die Anzeige der Strava Segmente noch einmal versucht.
> Strava abmelden > Rox neu starten > Strava anmelden
> 
> Wenn ich auf den Punkt Strava gehe bleibt der Unterpunkt "Zeige Strava Segmente" weiterhin grau. Wenn ich drauf drücke meint der Rox, dass ich einen Premium Account benötige!?
> ...


Bin mir nicht sicher aber wurde das bei Strava nicht mal deaktiviert, weil es zu viele Unfälle gab? 
Ich meine ich hätte mal so etwas gelesen.


----------



## Bike_N_D (1. Januar 2022)

der_marv schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher aber wurde das bei Strava nicht mal deaktiviert, weil es zu viele Unfälle gab?
> Ich meine ich hätte mal so etwas gelesen.


Dabei ging es um Segmente die Bergab eingetragen waren, also alles von 1 bis -x% Gefälle. Alle anderen Segemente blieben erhalten.


----------



## chubv (1. Januar 2022)

Genau.

Ich habe jetzt noch einmal bei Strava nachgelesen und werde die Verknüpfung der Konten auch noch über das Data Center versuchen.


			https://support.strava.com/hc/en-us/articles/224435808-Strava-Live-Segments-on-Sigma-ROX
		


Wenn das auch nicht geht bleibt wohl wirklich nur der Schritt zum Werksreset und die Hoffnung, dass es danach funktioniert.


----------



## Bike_N_D (1. Januar 2022)

chubv schrieb:


> Genau.
> 
> Ich habe jetzt noch einmal bei Strava nachgelesen und werde die Verknüpfung der Konten auch noch über das Data Center versuchen.
> 
> ...


Warte doch damit erst mal bis der Support sich meldet. Im Moment weiß ich allerdings auch nicht wo der Fehler liegen könnte. 
In deinem Strava Profil steht aber auch die Summit Mitgliedschaft? Nicht, dass diese erst ab einem bestimmen Tag aktiv wird. Bei geschenkten Mitgliedschaften ist sowas möglich, dann wird die Mitgliedschaft erst mit Zustellung an dem speziellen Tag aktiv. Just in case....


----------



## Radler-01 (1. Januar 2022)

Hallo & gutes neues Jahr an die ROX12-Nutzer hier;

Ich hab seit Nov 20 auch einen und fand ihn auch als meinen ersten GPS-Bikecomputer klasse. Allerdings hab ich im vergangenem Sommer bei einer großen MTB-Tour und die letzten Tage auf der Straße auch die Erfahrung der miserablen Akkuleistung gemacht: im Wald war mit Navigation nach 3 h fertig, die Laufzeit auf der Strasse war immer um die maximal 4 h.  Technisch ist ja Leistungsreduzierung aufgrund von Signalsuche oder niedrigen Temperaturen zwar nachvollziehbar, aber 25% der Laborleistung ist schon nervig bzw schwach

Jetzt hab ich noch eine andere "Baustelle":
weiß jemand wieviel Kartenmaterial "geladen" werden kann? Ich hatte bisher nur D, heute wollte ich A, CH, I und F dazu laden. F und CH nimmt er gar nicht aufgrund der Datenmenge und das Laden von D, A und I dauert mittlerweile über 4 h. Eigentlich gehe ich bei 4GB davon aus, daß die paar Länder mit ca 2,5 GB locker drauf passen müssen. Die SD-Karte ist als Speicher für die Touren eingestellt.
Oder bin ich blöd?


----------



## chubv (1. Januar 2022)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Warte doch damit erst mal bis der Support sich meldet. Im Moment weiß ich allerdings auch nicht wo der Fehler liegen könnte.
> In deinem Strava Profil steht aber auch die Summit Mitgliedschaft? Nicht, dass diese erst ab einem bestimmen Tag aktiv wird. Bei geschenkten Mitgliedschaften ist sowas möglich, dann wird die Mitgliedschaft erst mit Zustellung an dem speziellen Tag aktiv. Just in case....



Ja die Mitgliedschaft wird in Strava angezeigt.
Den Schritt über das Datacenter habe ich noch versucht, hat aber nix gebracht.
Dann warte ich einmal ab was der @SIGMA-Support dazu sagt.



radler-01 schrieb:


> das Laden von D, A und I dauert mittlerweile über 4 h.


Was zeigt er denn am Display an?

Ich habe zuletzt ein Kartenupdate von Ö und D gemacht.
Ich dachte auch, dass der nie fertig wird.

Im Display stand 100% und etwas von 0/2, aber es ging nichts weiter. Nach ca. 30 Minuten habe ich dann auf ein anderes Land getippt und siehe da, auf einmal hat er angezeigt, dass das Update fertig ist.
Das läuft also auch nicht immer so richtig rund. 🙄


----------



## Langos1000HUF (1. Januar 2022)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Hallo & gutes neues Jahr an die ROX12-Nutzer hier;
> 
> Ich hab seit Nov 20 auch einen und fand ihn auch als meinen ersten GPS-Bikecomputer klasse. Allerdings hab ich im vergangenem Sommer bei einer großen MTB-Tour und die letzten Tage auf der Straße auch die Erfahrung der miserablen Akkuleistung gemacht: im Wald war mit Navigation nach 3 h fertig, die Laufzeit auf der Strasse war immer um die maximal 4 h.  Technisch ist ja Leistungsreduzierung aufgrund von Signalsuche oder niedrigen Temperaturen zwar nachvollziehbar, aber 25% der Laborleistung ist schon nervig bzw schwach
> 
> ...


Ja die Akkugeschichte ist hier Dauerthema, flammt ja aktuell wieder auf. Scheinbar haben manche mehr Glück und andere Pech, bei manchen hilft diese vorgeschlagene Akkukalibrierung bei manchen nicht. Auffällig ist die Streuung hier aber schon, wobei die absoluten Zahlen nur Sigma selbst kennt verkaufte Geräte gegenüber Reklamationen. Und im Forum sind naturgemäß meist mehr Leute unterwegs die Probleme mit dem Gerät haben. 

Hast du mal geschaut wie viel freien Speicher du noch hast? Findet man irgendwo in den Einstellungen. Ich meine von den 4 GB sind abzüglich Betriebssystem etc. noch ca. 2,5 GB übrig wenn ich mich recht erinnere? Dann würde es mit deiner Auswahl ja schon knapp werden und auf den Punkt ausreizen klappt nicht immer weil die Anzeige gerundete Werte zeigt. Also wenn deine Auswahl genau auf 2,5 GB zusammen addiert kommt kann es trotzdem nicht passen weil die angezeigten 2,5 GB freier Speicher evtl. real nur 2,49... GB sind. 
Abgesehen davon braucht doch selbst bei ausgedehnten Fahrradurlauben selten mehr als 2-3 Karten gleichzeitig oder?


----------



## Resimilchkuh (2. Januar 2022)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Hallo & gutes neues Jahr an die ROX12-Nutzer hier;
> 
> Ich hab seit Nov 20 auch einen und fand ihn auch als meinen ersten GPS-Bikecomputer klasse. Allerdings hab ich im vergangenem Sommer bei einer großen MTB-Tour und die letzten Tage auf der Straße auch die Erfahrung der miserablen Akkuleistung gemacht: im Wald war mit Navigation nach 3 h fertig, die Laufzeit auf der Strasse war immer um die maximal 4 h.  Technisch ist ja Leistungsreduzierung aufgrund von Signalsuche oder niedrigen Temperaturen zwar nachvollziehbar, aber 25% der Laborleistung ist schon nervig bzw schwach
> 
> ...


Hab DACH und I drauf, sind zusammen etwa 1,3 GB. Frankreich gibt er mir mit knapp 700 MB als Download an, würde also auch ganz locker noch passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (2. Januar 2022)

Guten Morgen,
Danke für die schnellen Antworten!
Also bei mir war's dann gestern Abend nach über 5 h so, daß ich I und A wieder gelöscht und nur D geladen hab. Danach waren noch um die 650 MB frei von 2,6 GB.
Über Nacht ist der Akku absichtlich leer gelaufen und jetzt hängt er wieder am Kabel.

Was ich nicht verstehe sind die 2,6 GB interner Speicher. Eigentlich doch 4 GB? Die Tourdaten werden doch auf der SD-Karte abgelegt, zumindest bin ich der Meinung da der Speicherort von mir so gewählt ist.

Naja, ich werd jetzt zum Jahresanfang mal alle "alten" Tourenlöschen und schauen was sich am Speicher ändert.
Und morgen bei SIGMA anrufen...


----------



## _Lothar_ (2. Januar 2022)

Also bei mir steht unter dem Menüpunkt Datenspeicher folgendes:
Verfügbar 3,95 GB
Speicher 6,32 GB
Ich habe die Karten von DACH, Italien und Liechtenstein drauf, was ungefähr 1734 MB sind.


----------



## chubv (2. Januar 2022)

_Lothar_ schrieb:


> Also bei mir steht unter dem Menüpunkt Datenspeicher folgendes:
> Verfügbar 3,95 GB
> Speicher 6,32 GB
> Ich habe die Karten von DACH, Italien und Liechtenstein drauf, was ungefähr 1734 MB sind.


Hast du das Modell mit 4GB oder 8GB?


----------



## Langos1000HUF (2. Januar 2022)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe sind die 2,6 GB interner Speicher. Eigentlich doch 4 GB?


Die 4 GB sind der Bruttospeicher darauf sind dann z.B. das Betriebssystem, Software etc. installiert damit der Rox läuft. Netto bleiben dann die 2,6 GB freier Speicher übrig für das Kartenmaterial, GPX-Dateien, Trainingsaufzeichnungen usw.
Das mit dem Brutto-/Nettospeicher ist übrigens auch beim Handy oder Laptop etc. so üblich.



radler-01 schrieb:


> Naja, ich werd jetzt zum Jahresanfang mal alle "alten" Tourenlöschen und schauen was sich am Speicher ändert.


Wahrscheinlich nicht viel, dass sind ja quasi alles nur Textdateien die nur ein paar KB groß sind...


----------



## _Lothar_ (2. Januar 2022)

chubv schrieb:


> Hast du das Modell mit 4GB oder 8GB?


Ich habe das "alte" Modell mit 8 GB.


----------



## Radler-01 (2. Januar 2022)

Langos1000HUF schrieb:


> Die 4 GB sind der Bruttospeicher darauf sind dann z.B. das Betriebssystem, Software etc. installiert damit der Rox läuft. Netto bleiben dann die 2,6 GB freier Speicher übrig für das Kartenmaterial, GPX-Dateien, Trainingsaufzeichnungen usw.
> Das mit dem Brutto-/Nettospeicher ist übrigens auch beim Handy oder Laptop etc. so üblich.
> 
> 
> Wahrscheinlich nicht viel, dass sind ja quasi alles nur Textdateien die nur ein paar KB groß sind...


 Das mit brutto-netto kenn ich ja auch, aber für die "Grundausstattung" find ich es als nicht-EDV-Experte relativ viel.

Das Löschen hat ca 800 MB freigemacht (waren aber auch alle Fahrten in 2021 inkl Pendeln); hat mich sehr gewundert, weil ich auch mal irgendwo gelesen hab daß es eigentlich verschwindend geringe Dateigrößen sind.
Langt aber immer noch nicht für DACH, I und F. Mit D-Karten sind jetzt noch 1,43GB freifür die Touren und andere Karten.
Mal schauen was morgen am Telefon 'rauskommt'...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Lothar_ (3. Januar 2022)

_Lothar_ schrieb:


> Hallo @SIGMA-Support
> Ich habe auch das gleiche Problem. Habe mich heute bei Komoot abgemeldet. Und jetzt kann ich mich nicht mehr anmelden.
> Ich hoffe, da kommt bald eine Lösung! Sonst ist das Gerät eigentlich nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. Ich plane alle Touren mit Komoot und bisher hat das perfekt geklappt.


Hallo @SIGMA-Support

Das Bild auf komoot.de macht nicht gerade Mut, dasss das Problem bzgl. des nicht mehr möglichen Logins bald gelöst wird oder das überhaupt seitens Komoot gewünscht ist!?

Soweit ich das verstehe müsste betriebssystemseitig "nur" den Browser ein Update bekommen. Da auf dem ROX 12 ja Android läuft, sollte das nicht das große Problem sein.


----------



## chubv (3. Januar 2022)

Da ich mich in letzter Zeit auch wieder ein wenig mit den Geräten von Garmin auseinander setze hätte ich eine Frage zum Rox.
Hat der so wie einige Gamin Geräte eine Art "Climb Pro" Ansicht bei der mir Anstiege mit verbleibender Länge, Steigung usw angezeigt werden?
Ich konnte nur das Höhenprofil finden, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das das Gleiche ist. Ich denke mir wird hier nur der Höhenverlauf angezeigt.


----------



## a-x-e-l (4. Januar 2022)

chubv schrieb:


> Hat der so wie einige Gamin Geräte eine Art "Climb Pro" Ansicht bei der mir Anstiege mit verbleibender Länge, Steigung usw angezeigt werden?
> Ich konnte nur das Höhenprofil finden, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das das Gleiche ist. Ich denke mir wird hier nur der Höhenverlauf angezeigt.


Der ROX zeigt "nur" das Höhenprofil der geplanten Strecke an.


----------



## MPrando (4. Januar 2022)

chubv schrieb:


> Da ich mich in letzter Zeit auch wieder ein wenig mit den Geräten von Garmin auseinander setze hätte ich eine Frage zum Rox.
> Hat der so wie einige Gamin Geräte eine Art "Climb Pro" Ansicht bei der mir Anstiege mit verbleibender Länge, Steigung usw angezeigt werden?
> Ich konnte nur das Höhenprofil finden, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das das Gleiche ist. Ich denke mir wird hier nur der Höhenverlauf angezeigt.


Hoehenprofil wir angezeigt waehrend einer Tour. Beim Navigieren wird das Profil maximal 15km voraus angezeigt.


----------



## MPrando (4. Januar 2022)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Hallo & gutes neues Jahr an die ROX12-Nutzer hier;
> 
> Ich hab seit Nov 20 auch einen und fand ihn auch als meinen ersten GPS-Bikecomputer klasse. Allerdings hab ich im vergangenem Sommer bei einer großen MTB-Tour und die letzten Tage auf der Straße auch die Erfahrung der miserablen Akkuleistung gemacht: im Wald war mit Navigation nach 3 h fertig, die Laufzeit auf der Strasse war immer um die maximal 4 h.  Technisch ist ja Leistungsreduzierung aufgrund von Signalsuche oder niedrigen Temperaturen zwar nachvollziehbar, aber 25% der Laborleistung ist schon nervig bzw schwach
> 
> ...


Nicht alle SD-Karten kann der Rox 12 erkennen.... Als ich noch den Rox12 verwendete, hatte ich ein aehnliches Problem. Versuch mal zu reserchieren welche SD-Karten kompatibel sind. Ich glaube mich erinnern zu koennen, das ich nach stundenlanger Suche online, dann in den FAQs auf der Sigma Seite eine Liste mit SD-Karten die derRox lesen kann gefunden habe.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (4. Januar 2022)

chubv schrieb:


> Genau.
> 
> Ich habe jetzt noch einmal bei Strava nachgelesen und werde die Verknüpfung der Konten auch noch über das Data Center versuchen.
> 
> ...



Hallo @chubv ,

grundsätzlich bist du lauter deiner Beschreibung richtig vorgegangen um Live-Segmente angezeigt zu bekommen.

Grundsätzlich gilt zu beachten das eine Mitgliedschaft bei Strava diesbezüglich erforderlich ist, desweitern müssen die Segmente als Favorit mit einem Stern gekennzeichnet sein. Sollte das der Fall sein synchronisiere nochmals deinen ROX 12.0 SPORT mit Strava.
Bitte prüfen einmal nach Start der Aktivitätsaufzeichnung, ob du im Short Menü der ROX 12.0 SPORT die "Strava Live Segments" aktiviert hast.

Desweitern gilt zu beachten das die Segmente auch von der richtigen Richtung aus befahren werden müssen, um erkannt zu werden.

Liebe Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## chubv (4. Januar 2022)

Hallo Benjamin!

Das habe ich alles beachtet.

So sieht das in Strava aus.



Und das meint der Rox dazu.


----------



## Bike_N_D (4. Januar 2022)

@chubv 

Bei meinem Rox12 sieht das Strava Sync Fenster etwas anders aus, deswegen fragte ich letztens nach deiner Mitgliedschaft.
Strava Segmente aus:

Strava Segmente an:


Ich hatte bei deinen Bildern den Ein/Aus Schalter vermisst.
Ist zwar sehr weit hergeholt, doch hast du deinen Rox12 auf den neuesten Softwarestand ? Updates?


----------



## chubv (4. Januar 2022)

Jop ist aktuell.


----------



## Toaster75 (4. Januar 2022)

Hallo @chubv 
bekomme am ROX12 die gleiche Meldung wie Du, wenn ich mit dem STRAVA Basis Konto vom Sohn anmelde.
Melde ich mich mit meinem Premium STRAVA Konto an, schaut es wie bei @Bike_N_D aus.
In Deinem Screenshoot steht "Mitgliedschaft Monatlich". Ich nehme an das ist auch Premium ?? Schaut etwas nach Strava Problem aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chubv (4. Januar 2022)

Toaster75 schrieb:


> Hallo @chubv
> bekomme am ROX12 die gleiche Meldung wie Du, wenn ich mit dem STRAVA Basis Konto vom Sohn anmelde.
> Melde ich mich mit meinem Premium STRAVA Konto an, schaut es wie bei @Bike_N_D aus.
> In Deinem Screenshoot steht "Mitgliedschaft Monatlich". Ich nehme an das ist auch Premium ?? Schaut etwas nach Strava Problem aus


Was steht denn sonst bei Mitgliedschaft?
Bei meinem Profil sehe ich dieses orangene Summit Symbol. Ohne Mitgliedschaft hat man das ja nicht.


----------



## chubv (5. Januar 2022)

Ich habe das mit den Segmenten jetzt geschafft. 

Es lag offenbar an der Authorisierung zw. Sigma und Strava.
Den genauen Wortlaut weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr aber ein Punkt lautet irgendwas mit "... nicht Aktivitätsbezogene Daten" usw. Den hatte ich zuvor nicht angehakt, denn darunter hätte ich Puls usw. verstanden. Ein Segment gehört aus meiner Sicht zu einer Aktivität.


----------



## Deleted 600907 (6. Januar 2022)

repli schrieb:


> Wieviele Interessenten für einen Ersatzakku gibt es denn hier? Würde gern mal eine Idee haben... bitte PM an mich, damit wir hier nicht das ganze Forum zu spammen!


Hallo, ich bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach einen Akku. Würde mich gerne anschließen.  Grüße Klaus


----------



## chubv (6. Januar 2022)

Ich habe da noch eine Frage zur Aufzeichnung.
Kann ich, nachdem ich eine Route mit Navi abgefahren bin die Aufzeichnung einfach fortsetzen und zwar ohne, dass das Sigma glaubt, dass ich mich verfahren habe und immer wieder umroutet?


----------



## Langos1000HUF (6. Januar 2022)

chubv schrieb:


> Ich habe da noch eine Frage zur Aufzeichnung.
> Kann ich, nachdem ich eine Route mit Navi abgefahren bin die Aufzeichnung einfach fortsetzen und zwar ohne, dass das Sigma glaubt, dass ich mich verfahren habe und immer wieder umroutet?


Meinst du wenn du am Ziel, wohin du dich hast navigieren lassen, angekommen bist und du aber noch weiter fahren und aufzeichnen willst?

Das geht wenn du von oben nach unten wischst um in die Schnelleinstellungen zu kommen, dort gibt es dann auf der letzten Seite die Auswahl "Navigation beenden" oder navigation abbrechen.


----------



## chubv (6. Januar 2022)

Langos1000HUF schrieb:


> Meinst du wenn du am Ziel, wohin du dich hast navigieren lassen, angekommen bist und du aber noch weiter fahren und aufzeichnen willst?
> 
> Das geht wenn du von oben nach unten wischst um in die Schnelleinstellungen zu kommen, dort gibt es dann auf der letzten Seite die Auswahl "Navigation beenden" oder navigation abbrechen.


Ja genau und danke für den raschen Tipp.


----------



## Deleted 600907 (7. Januar 2022)

Kecker schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach einen Akku. Würde mich gerne anschließen.  Grüße Klaus


----------



## chubv (7. Januar 2022)

Bei meiner heutigen Runde war ich von meinem Austauschgerät positiv überrascht.

Akkuladung bei Start: 98%

Dauer: ca. 3h
Temperatur: zwischen 0°C und -2°C
verbundene Sensoren: Brustgurt & E-Bike
Displayhelligkeit: automatisch
Route aus Komoot abgefahren

Akkuladung bei Ankunft: 63% 

Mein erstes 12er wäre da schon nahe dem Ende gewesen.


----------



## MPrando (8. Januar 2022)

chubv schrieb:


> Bei meiner heutigen Runde war ich von meinem Austauschgerät positiv überrascht.
> 
> Akkuladung bei Start: 98%
> 
> ...


Als Vergleichswert: Bin seit 2 Wochen auf Garmin 1030plus umgestiegen. 144km bei 2-9Grad Celsius. Geràt 5h20min eingeschalten gewesen. Mit 98% Akku gestartet --- Im Ziel noch 79%.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chubv (8. Januar 2022)

MPrando schrieb:


> Als Vergleichswert: Bin seit 2 Wochen auf Garmin 1030plus umgestiegen. 144km bei 2-9Grad Celsius. Geràt 5h20min eingeschalten gewesen. Mit 98% Akku gestartet --- Im Ziel noch 79%.


Wie bist du zufrieden? Mich hat am Garmin (830er) immer das Neuberechnen der Routen gestört wenn ich eine Route abgefahren bin.
Ich habe es heute mal wieder mit einem Garmin 530er versucht und daneben den Rox montiert gehabt. Bewusst bin ich von der Strecke abgewichen. Der Rox hat die Route rasch und logisch geändert um auf den Track zu kommen. Der Garmin hat wieder versucht mich eher unlogisch und teils retour auf die Route zu schicken.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (9. Januar 2022)

Weil es immer noch einen Unterschied macht ob man beim Garmin eine Route oder einen Track abfährt. Das sind Beides ziemliche Unterschiede, erklären aber das Verhalten vom Garmin.

Da wir hier im Rox Bereich sind verweise ich auf das 830/530 Forum. Du kennst den Link ebenfalls, ignorierst aber hartnäckig obige Unterschiede.


----------



## a-x-e-l (9. Januar 2022)

MPrando schrieb:


> Als Vergleichswert: Bin seit 2 Wochen auf Garmin 1030plus umgestiegen. 144km bei 2-9Grad Celsius. Geràt 5h20min eingeschalten gewesen. Mit 98% Akku gestartet --- Im Ziel noch 79%.


Ja, die Laufzeit vom 1030Plus ist wirklich überragend. Wenn ich ohne Backlight fahren kann, dann verändert sich der Akkustand um ca. 2%/h. Ist bei dir die Anzeige von den Steigungsprozenten auch noch so träge?
Da scheint es Unterschiede bei den Sensoren zu geben. Wäre interessant zu erfahren, ob Garmin bei neueren Geräten nachgebessert hat. Ist hier aber Off Topic.


----------



## MPrando (9. Januar 2022)

chubv schrieb:


> Wie bist du zufrieden? Mich hat am Garmin (830er) immer das Neuberechnen der Routen gestört wenn ich eine Route abgefahren bin.
> Ich habe es heute mal wieder mit einem Garmin 530er versucht und daneben den Rox montiert gehabt. Bewusst bin ich von der Strecke abgewichen. Der Rox hat die Route rasch und logisch geändert um auf den Track zu kommen. Der Garmin hat wieder versucht mich eher unlogisch und teils retour auf die Route zu schicken.


Bus jetzt bin ich


Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Weil es immer noch einen Unterschied macht ob man beim Garmin eine Route oder einen Track abfährt. Das sind Beides ziemliche Unterschiede, erklären aber das Verhalten vom Garmin.
> 
> Da wir hier im Rox Bereich sind verweise ich auf das 830/530 Forum. Du kennst den Link ebenfalls, ignorierst aber hartnäckig obige Unterschiede.


Ich bin mit dem Garmin1030plus super zufrieden. Was der Rox 12 allerdings gut und super schnell besser kann, ist die Berechnung der Strecken beim Navigieren. Auch bei langen Strecken ist das schon beeindruckend, wie schnell der Rox rechnet/umleitet ider zurückführt auf die Route. Auch der Touchscreen reagiert schneller und sensibler, was bei starkem Regen aber auch ein riesen Ei ist. Garmin ist bei der Routen berechnung sehr viel langsamer. Ich vermute, dass das an der Software vom Rox liegt und an der weniger genauen Höhenprofilberechnung. Alles andere und vor allem das problemlose und verlässliche Funktionieren aller Sensoren, sowie das reibungslose ein und ausschalten des Gerätes und ohne dass es sich immer wieder aufhängt ist bei Garmin um Lichtjahre besser. Das Akku und auch die Auswertungen und Statitiken dringen im Vergleich zum Datacenter in andere Dimensionen vor. Im Vergleich zu Garmin Connect ist das Datacenter Steinzeit.


----------



## Langos1000HUF (9. Januar 2022)

MPrando schrieb:


> Was der Rox 12 allerdings gut und super schnell besser kann, ist die Berechnung der Strecken beim Navigieren. Auch bei langen Strecken ist das schon beeindruckend, wie schnell der Rox rechnet/umleitet ider zurückführt auf die Route. Auch der Touchscreen reagiert schneller und sensibler, was bei starkem Regen aber auch ein riesen Ei ist. Garmin ist bei der Routen berechnung sehr viel langsamer. Ich vermute, dass das an der Software vom Rox liegt und an der weniger genauen Höhenprofilberechnung.


Ich würde eher darauf tippen, dass im ROX der schnellere Prozessor arbeitet (und daher wahrscheinlich auch mehr Akku frisst). 

Hatte dazu nicht mal jemand hier im Thread beobachtet, dass der Akkuverbrauch bei Auswahl einer Kartendarstellung als Trainingsansicht höher ist als bei Datenfeldern, vermutlich weil der Akku für die ständige Aktualisierung der Kartendarstellung viel Leistung zieht?


----------



## a-x-e-l (9. Januar 2022)

Langos1000HUF schrieb:


> Ich würde eher darauf tippen, dass im ROX der schnellere Prozessor arbeitet (und daher wahrscheinlich auch mehr Akku frisst).
> 
> Hatte dazu nicht mal jemand hier im Thread beobachtet, dass der Akkuverbrauch bei Auswahl einer Kartendarstellung als Trainingsansicht höher ist als bei Datenfeldern, vermutlich weil der Akku für die ständige Aktualisierung der Kartendarstellung viel Leistung zieht?


Hmm, wenn ich es richtig gespeichert habe von dem Termin bei Sigma in 2020, dann läuft der Kartenaufbau permanent mit und kostet damit Power, auch wenn nur Datenfelder angezeigt werden. Die Seite ist im Hinrergrund "da". Navitation ja/nein macht iirc den Unterschied.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chubv (9. Januar 2022)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Weil es immer noch einen Unterschied macht ob man beim Garmin eine Route oder einen Track abfährt. Das sind Beides ziemliche Unterschiede, erklären aber das Verhalten vom Garmin.
> 
> Da wir hier im Rox Bereich sind verweise ich auf das 830/530 Forum. Du kennst den Link ebenfalls, ignorierst aber hartnäckig obige Unterschiede.


Mir ist das schon klar. Ich habe ja beim 830er den Doktor gemacht und gehofft, dass das letzte große Garmin Update Besserung bringt.

Macht es vermutlich auch, aber nur dann wenn ich von A nach B will und von der Route abweiche. Somit bleibt der Rox. 👍🏻


----------



## Langos1000HUF (9. Januar 2022)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Hmm, wenn ich es richtig gespeichert habe von dem Termin bei Sigma in 2020, dann läuft der Kartenaufbau permanent mit und kostet damit Power, auch wenn nur Datenfelder angezeigt werden. Die Seite ist im Hinrergrund "da". Navitation ja/nein macht iirc den Unterschied.


OK klar, macht ja auch Sinn sonst hätte man jedesmal riesen Verzögerungen wenn man zwischen den Ansichten wechselt.


----------



## Greatdisaster (9. Januar 2022)

Kecker schrieb:


> BILD von Akku



Ist der CS-CRT310SL der passende Akku mit passendem Anschluss oder muss man noch den Stecker umlöten ?


----------



## Michi1683 (9. Januar 2022)

😀 Das würde mich auch interessieren. 
Falls er passen sollte, wäre es noch gut zu wissen, ob er die gleiche oder bessere Performance bietet. 
Hat jemand die Daten vom Original Akku von Sigma ROX 12 vorliegen?
LG
Michael


----------



## Deleted 600907 (9. Januar 2022)

Michi1683 schrieb:


> 😀 Das würde mich auch interessieren.
> Falls er passen sollte, wäre es noch gut zu wissen, ob er die gleiche oder bessere Performance bietet.
> Hat jemand die Daten vom Original Akku von Sigma ROX 12 vorliegen?
> LG
> Michael


----------



## Deleted 600907 (9. Januar 2022)

Hier mal ein Foto vom verbauten Akku. 3,7V  2000mAh  7,40Wh
Die Anschlüsse sind identisch..
Der neue Akku kostet inclusive Versand 15€.


----------



## chubv (9. Januar 2022)

Ich habe noch einmal eine  Frage zu den Strava Segmenten.
Nachdem das ja jetzt bei mir funktioniert habe ich hier heute auch einmal bewusst darauf geachtet.

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass nicht alle gefahrenen Segmente in Strava auftauchen die ich durchfahren bin.
Woran kann das liegen?
Lt. Strava waren es 13 Segmente. Mir fehlt aber wissentlich zumindest eines. Diese Fehlende bin ich auch komplett durchfahren, denn am Rox habe ich die benötigte Zeit dafür gesehen.


----------



## _Lothar_ (9. Januar 2022)

Hallo @Wollmi-T, hallo @DRT, hallo @SIGMA-Support, 

aus welchem Grund auch immer hat bei mir die Anmeldung bei Komoot gerade eben wieder funktioniert. Heute Nachmittag ging es aber noch nicht. 
Würde mich interessieren, ob es bei euch auch wieder geht. 
Wurde etwas an der Anmeldung geändert?


----------



## Bike_N_D (10. Januar 2022)

chubv schrieb:


> Ich habe noch einmal eine  Frage zu den Strava Segmenten.
> Nachdem das ja jetzt bei mir funktioniert habe ich hier heute auch einmal bewusst darauf geachtet.
> 
> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass nicht alle gefahrenen Segmente in Strava auftauchen die ich durchfahren bin.
> ...


schau mal in deiner Strava-Übersicht zu der Strecke. Schau dort bitte unten bei den Segmenten und klicke ganz unten auf "Du siehst das gesuchte Segment sicht?" (oder so ähnlich). Dann wird erklärt, warum ein bestimmtes Segment nicht bei Strava erscheint.


----------



## chubv (10. Januar 2022)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> schau mal in deiner Strava-Übersicht zu der Strecke. Schau dort bitte unten bei den Segmenten und klicke ganz unten auf "Du siehst das gesuchte Segment sicht?" (oder so ähnlich). Dann wird erklärt, warum ein bestimmtes Segment nicht bei Strava erscheint.


Super danke, das kannte ich noch nicht.

Wegen 10% Abweichung nicht angezeigt. 10% von was? Das lasse ich mir einreden wenn mir die 10% in der Länge fehlen, aber links-rechts Abbweichungen ... da frag ich mich schon ... 




Aber ja ... es ist so wie es ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_N_D (10. Januar 2022)

chubv schrieb:


> Wegen 10% Abweichung nicht angezeigt. 10% von was? Das lasse ich mir einreden wenn mir die 10% in der Länge fehlen, aber links-rechts Abbweichungen ... da frag ich mich schon ...


Die Erstaufzeichnung des Segmentes scheint schon etwas mit hoher Ungenauigkeit aufgezeichnet. Es sieht so aus, als wenn der Start links neben der Straße startet und dann erst mal dort lang verläuft, später dann aber auf die Straße kommt und dort endet.
Ich hab mir die Stelle mal aufm Sattelitenbild angesehen, dachte erst, dass dort ein Radweg wäre, dem ist aber nicht so. Aber eine etwas schmale "Straße" ist es schon, schätze, dass 2 Pkw hier vorsichtig aneinander vorbei fahren müssen.
Beim nächsten mal einfach weiter links anfangen  (Scherz)

Es gibt leider immer wieder solche Segmente, die nicht "sauber" aufgezeichnet wurden. Da hilft nur ignorieren, aus seinen Favoriten löschen oder ein neues Segment dort anlegen, welches dann "sauber" auf der Straße verläuft.

Übrigens, wie sehen denn die Kreuzungsbereiche aus? Wenn dort rechts vor links ist, dann ist dieses Segment nicht besonders "freundlich".


----------



## chubv (10. Januar 2022)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Die Erstaufzeichnung des Segmentes scheint schon etwas mit hoher Ungenauigkeit aufgezeichnet. Es sieht so aus, als wenn der Start links neben der Straße startet und dann erst mal dort lang verläuft, später dann aber auf die Straße kommt und dort endet.
> Ich hab mir die Stelle mal aufm Sattelitenbild angesehen, dachte erst, dass dort ein Radweg wäre, dem ist aber nicht so. Aber eine etwas schmale "Straße" ist es schon, schätze, dass 2 Pkw hier vorsichtig aneinander vorbei fahren müssen.
> Beim nächsten mal einfach weiter links anfangen  (Scherz)
> 
> ...


Naja es ist ja nicht so, dass ich das das erste Mal durchfahre. Schließlich habe ich von dort schon Segmentzeiten. Aaaber was mir gerade eingefallen ist ... und das muss ich noch prüfen ... ich glaube ich habe von dort keine  Segmentzeiten seit ich meinen Tausch-Rox im Einsatz habe. 🤔

Jop dort ist rechts vor links. Wer es dort auf eine Bestzeit anlegt, sollte am besten jemanden bei den Kreuzungen stehen haben oder dem Rechtskommenden zuvor etwas in den Weg legen.


----------



## chubv (10. Januar 2022)

Ich habe das jetzt noch verglichen. Die letzte Fahrt mit dem alten Rox dort war im Oktober, aber auch da hat er das Segment nicht gefressen obwohl ich sogar näher an der richtigen Spur dran war.


Dazwischen bin ich dort nur mit dem E-Bike vorbei gekommen, aber das fällt nicht in die Wertung.


----------



## _Lothar_ (10. Januar 2022)

Hallo @Wollmi-T, @DRT, @SIGMA-Support,
Hier die Info auf Instagram. 
Keine Ahnung, warum es bei mir gestern geklappt hat.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (11. Januar 2022)

Hallo @_Lothar_ , Hallo @All, 

wie Ihr auch schon über Instagram erfahren konntet, teile ich das auch nochmals hier mit euch.

*

Durch eine Anpassung der Sicherheitsabfrage seitens Komoot, ist ein Login auf dem ROX 12.0 nicht mehr möglich. Wir werden in Kürze ein Update veröffentlichen, dass dieses Problem beheben wird. Hier wurde das Login vollständig überarbeitet, um sich auch in Zukunft sicher bei Komoot einloggen zu können.

Zwischenlösung: Ihr könnt bis zum Update die Komoot Tracks per USB (.gpx - Datei) auf das Gerät laden. Einfach die .gpx Datei in den Ordner 'Tracks' kopieren.


Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis. *

Liebe Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## Deleted 600907 (13. Januar 2022)

Kecker schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Foto vom verbauten Akku. 3,7V  2000mAh  7,40Wh
> Die Anschlüsse sind identisch..
> Der neue Akku kostet inclusive





Kecker schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Foto vom verbauten Akku. 3,7V  2000mAh  7,40Wh
> Die Anschlüsse sind identisch..
> Der neue Akku kostet inclusive Versand 15€.
> Anhang anzeigen 1400407





Kecker schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Foto vom verbauten Akku. 3,7V  2000mAh  7,40Wh
> Die Anschlüsse sind identisch..
> Der neue Akku kostet inclusive Versand 15€.
> Anhang anzeigen 1400407


So jetzt habe ich meinen Rox 12 erfolgreich operiert. Alle Stecker mit mini Schraubenzieher angehoben. Den Akku langsam rundherum damit angehoben. Der ist mit einen Art Gummiband verklebt  Der neue Akku passt exakt in das Akkufach. Das rot/schwarze Kabel ist für den Lautsprecher. Alles vorsichtig angeschlossen, verschraubt und eingeschaltet. Er lebt und hängt jetzt am Ladegerät.  Kosten 15,95€


----------



## Deleted 600907 (13. Januar 2022)

Kecker schrieb:


> So jetzt habe ich meinen Rox 12 erfolgreich operiert. Alle Stecker mit mini Schraubenzieher angehoben. Den Akku langsam rundherum damit angehoben. Der ist mit einen Art Gummiband verklebt  Der neue Akku passt exakt in das Akkufach. Das rot/schwarze Kabel ist für den Lautsprecher. Alles vorsichtig angeschlossen, verschraubt und eingeschaltet. Er lebt und hängt jetzt am Ladegerät.  Kosten 15,95€


----------



## Deleted 600907 (13. Januar 2022)

Bei Fragen gerne ein WhatsApp senden   0151 57308092


----------



## me72 (13. Januar 2022)

Kecker schrieb:


> Bei Fragen gerne ein WhatsApp senden   0151 57308092


Oder hier, damit alle was von haben.  😉

Danke für die erfolgreich durchgeführte und dokumentierte Operation.
Hast du den neuen Akku auch wieder verklebt oder anderweitig fixiert, oder hält der auch nur eingelegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 600907 (13. Januar 2022)

me72 schrieb:


> Oder hier, damit alle was von haben.  😉
> 
> Danke für die erfolgreich durchgeführte und dokumentierte Operation.
> Hast du den neuen Akku auch wieder verklebt oder anderweitig fixiert, oder hält der auch nur eingelegt?


Der Akku geht auf's 10tel rein. Der bewegt sich nicht mehr. Ich hab auch noch Reste vom Klebeband unterm Akku. Passt perfekt


----------



## a-x-e-l (13. Januar 2022)

@Kecker

Interessant wäre natürlich für alle, die hier noch mitlesen, wie mit dem neuen Akku die Laufzeit ist.
Die Randbedingungen, wie mit lfd. Navigation oder Displaybeleuchtung, wären auch hilfreich.


----------



## Michi1683 (13. Januar 2022)

So Leute,

habe meinen neuen Akku eben auch eingebaut und das Sigma eben ans Ladegerät gehängt. Jemand der schon einmal einen festen Akku getauscht hat, bekommt auch das hier hin. Allerdings auch mit dem Risiko verbunden dabei was kaputt zu machen. Bei mir lief es gut. Ca. 30 Minuten. 

Mal schauen, wie die Performance ist.

2x Schrauben an der Unterseite unter den Abdeckungen für USB und SD
10x Schrauben vom Deckel Rückseite
Übrigens alles T6 
Vorsichtig öffnen, Display Kabel lösen.
Vorsichtig aufklappen und den Stecker für den Akku und den für den Lautsprecher lösen. Diese sind nicht seitlich eingeschoben, sondern von oben eingedrückt.
Der Akku ist stark verbunden mit dem Gehäuse durch ein doppelseitiges Klebeband. Also vorsichtig hebeln und somit lösen.
Geschafft 😀
In umgekehrter Reihenfolge wieder zusammenbauen.
Zum hebeln habe ich kleine Kunststoff Heber benutzt. Diese waren bei einem neuen Display für mein Handy dabei. Die gibt's bestimmt auch alleine für nen Euro zu kaufen.

Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr 😉

Viel Glück


----------



## Deleted 600907 (13. Januar 2022)

Michi1683 schrieb:


> So Leute,
> 
> habe meinen neuen Akku eben auch eingebaut und das Sigma eben ans Ladegerät gehängt. Jemand der schon einmal einen festen Akku getauscht hat, bekommt auch das hier hin. Allerdings auch mit dem Risiko verbunden dabei was kaputt zu machen. Bei mir lief es gut. Ca. 30 Minuten.
> 
> ...


Gratuliere. Den selben Akku  habe ich heute auch verbaut.  Läuft momentan mit hellsten Display Erleuchtung und gestarteter Aktivität seit 1½ Stunden mit 78% Restladung. Und das nach erster Akkuaufladung.


----------



## Deleted 600907 (13. Januar 2022)

a-x-e-l schrieb:


> @Kecker
> 
> Interessant wäre natürlich für alle, die hier noch mitlesen, wie mit dem neuen Akku die Laufzeit ist.
> Die Randbedingungen, wie mit lfd. Navigation oder Displaybeleuchtung, wären auch hilfreich.


Kommt alles noch nachgeliefert.


----------



## Deleted 600907 (13. Januar 2022)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17831364"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @luistrenker72  ,
> 
> vielen Dank für deinen Post.
> 
> ...





a-x-e-l schrieb:


> Hast du mal das Thema Kosten für ein Tauschgerät mit überholtem Akku angeschnitten?


Servus, zur Info
habe heute einen neuen Akku  verbaut. Ist total simpel das ganze und kostet keine 16€.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi1683 (14. Januar 2022)

Michi1683 schrieb:


> So Leute,
> 
> habe meinen neuen Akku eben auch eingebaut und das Sigma eben ans Ladegerät gehängt. Jemand der schon einmal einen festen Akku getauscht hat, bekommt auch das hier hin. Allerdings auch mit dem Risiko verbunden dabei was kaputt zu machen. Bei mir lief es gut. Ca. 30 Minuten.
> 
> ...


Hi,

vorab zur Akku Info.
Die vollständige Leistungen des Akkus wird erst nach der ca. 3. Ladung erreicht.

Gestern habe ich den Akku 3h geladen. Ab 18.30 Uhr vom Strom genommenen.
Über Nacht, wie immer, angelassen aber mit ausgeschaltetem Display. Ich mache das Teil nie aus, aus Angst vor Fehlstarts.
Am nächsten Morgen um ca. 6 Uhr war ich bei 99%.
42 min später, bei Fahrt bei -2°C war ich noch auf 91%.
Es gilt nun einen Langzeittest abzuwarten.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## chubv (14. Januar 2022)

Michi1683 schrieb:


> 42 min später, bei Fahrt bei -2°C war ich noch auf 91%.


Wie war der Rest (Navigation aktiv, Displayhelligkeit, verbundene Sensoren) eingestellt?

Ich denke das ist für das Erbenis auch wichtig.


Ich bin gespannt was die Langzeittests zeigen.


----------



## Deleted 600907 (14. Januar 2022)

Kecker schrieb:


> Gratuliere. Den selben Akku  habe ich heute auch verbaut.  Läuft momentan mit hellsten Display Erleuchtung und gestarteter Aktivität seit 1½ Stunden mit 78% Restladung. Und das nach erster Akkuaufladung.


So, nach 8½ Stunden gingen die Lichter aus. Das ist doch mal eine Ansage und das nach der ersten Aufladung.


----------



## Michi1683 (14. Januar 2022)

chubv schrieb:


> Wie war der Rest (Navigation aktiv, Displayhelligkeit, verbundene Sensoren) eingestellt?
> 
> Ich denke das ist für das Erbenis auch wichtig.
> 
> ...


Hi,

klar, wichtig zu wissen.

Displayhelligkeit ist immer auf Automatik eingestellt.
Folgende Sensoren sind verbunden:

-Brustgurt

-Fernbedienung (von Garmin....sehr zu   empfehlen als Erweiterung)

-Geschwindigkeitssensor

-Trittfrequenz + Leistungssensor

Navigation war aus, da es mein Standardweg war. Nur ab und an mal über die Fernbedienung durch die Ansichten gezapt.

Gruß


----------



## chubv (14. Januar 2022)

Danke!

Kurze OT Frage ... welchen Leistungsmesser verwendest du?


----------



## Michi1683 (14. Januar 2022)

chubv schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Kurze OT Frage ... welchen Leistungsmesser verwendest du?


Hi,

ich habe mir an meinen linken Pedalarm den Powermeter von INPEAK anbringen lassen. Das ist eine polnische Firma. Du schickst deinen Pedalarm hin (Nachdem du online gekauft hast was du dran haben willst) und die bringen den Powermeter an und kalibrieren ihn. Dann schicken sie dir diesen wieder zurück.

Wichtig vorab zu prüfen, ob die ein Powermeter für deinen Pedalarm haben und ob dein Randcomputer kompatibel ist.
Ist aber alles gut auf deren Webseite erklärt.
Preis Leistung ist sehr gut meiner Meinung nach.
Die Werte stimmen auch. Das weiß ich, da ich mit meinem Bike bei einer Leistungsdiagnostik war und meine Werte am Gerät, mit deren Werten vergleichen konnte.









						POWERCRANK Shimano 105 FC-R7000 B
					

Das POWERCRANK-Leistungsmessgerät am originellen linken Kurbelarm von Shimano 105 FC-R7000 BLACK.  Auf POWERCRANK ist immer Verlass. Dank innovativer Mechanismen und höchster Messpräzision wird Dich unser Gerät in keiner Situation im Stich lassen.  Unterstützt kabellose Funkprotokolle ANT+ und...




					www.inpeak.pl


----------



## Bike_N_D (14. Januar 2022)

Michi1683 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe mir an meinen linken Pedalarm den Powermeter von INPEAK anbringen lassen. Das ist eine polnische Firma. Du schickst deinen Pedalarm hin (Nachdem du online gekauft hast was du dran haben willst) und die bringen den Powermeter an und kalibrieren ihn. Dann schicken sie dir diesen wieder zurück.
> 
> ...


Hallöchen,

hab grade mal bei Stages geschaut, wo ich damals meinen Powermeter her habe. Die Preise sind etwas günstiger für diese Art der Installation. 
Ich hab allerdings damals einen komplett neuen Kurbelarm erworben.


----------



## Michi1683 (14. Januar 2022)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> hab grade mal bei Stages geschaut, wo ich damals meinen Powermeter her habe. Die Preise sind etwas günstiger für diese Art der Installation.
> Ich hab allerdings damals einen komplett neuen Kurbelarm erworben.


Da wollte ich auch erst kaufen. Allerdings passte das nicht zu meinem Pedalarm.

Daher bin ich nach meiner Suche zu INPEAK gekommen.


----------



## chubv (14. Januar 2022)

Michi1683 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe mir an meinen linken Pedalarm den Powermeter von INPEAK anbringen lassen. Das ist eine polnische Firma. Du schickst deinen Pedalarm hin (Nachdem du online gekauft hast was du dran haben willst) und die bringen den Powermeter an und kalibrieren ihn. Dann schicken sie dir diesen wieder zurück.
> 
> ...


Danke!


----------



## Deleted 600907 (15. Januar 2022)

Kecker schrieb:


> So, nach 8½ Stunden gingen die Lichter aus. Das ist doch mal eine Ansage und Heute bei 0° Celsius getestet. Sensoren: Brustgurt, Trittfrequenz und Geschwindigkeit. Displaybeleuchtung auf Auto. Trainingszeit 02:12 Stunden und 60,1km.Hier von 30 km mit Navigation und Karte gefahren. Akkuverbrauch 26% von 100%........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Lothar_ (25. Januar 2022)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17866777"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @_Lothar_ , Hallo @All,
> 
> wie Ihr auch schon über Instagram erfahren konntet, teile ich das auch nochmals hier mit euch.
> 
> ...


Hallo @SIGMA-Support,

gibt es zu dem Thema Neuigkeiten?

Gruß
_Lothar_


----------



## SIGMA-Support (26. Januar 2022)

_Lothar_ schrieb:


> Hallo @SIGMA-Support,
> 
> gibt es zu dem Thema Neuigkeiten?
> 
> ...



Hallo @_Lothar_ , Hallo @ all
vielen lieben Dank für deinen Post. 

wir möchten uns für die lange Wartezeit bei euch entschuldigen.

Gerne möchten wir euch informieren, dass der Login im ROX 12.0 SPORT zu Komoot mit dem kommenden Update behoben sein wird.

Unser Entwicklungsteam arbeitet derzeit mit Hochdruck an der Veröffentlichung des Updates.

Wir werden euch umgehend informieren, sobald das Update zum Download zur Verfügung steht.

Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt bitten wir euch noch um ein wenig Geduld.

Liebe Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## HaiRaider66 (27. Januar 2022)

Bei mir lädt er nach der Tour über den „normalen“ Sync nicht nach Komoot hoch, ich wechsle dann durch wischen nach rechts in der Hauptansicht auf die Komoot-Kachel und sync dort die geplanten Touren, dann wird komischerweise auch die aktuelle Tour nach Komoot übertragen.


----------



## _Lothar_ (27. Januar 2022)

HaiRaider66 schrieb:


> Bei mir lädt er nach der Tour über den „normalen“ Sync nicht nach Komoot hoch, ich wechsle dann durch wischen nach rechts in der Hauptansicht auf die Komoot-Kachel und sync dort die geplanten Touren, dann wird komischerweise auch die aktuelle Tour nach Komoot übertragen.


Bist Du sicher? Bei mir hat Komoot eine Zeit lang keine Meldung auf dem Smartphone angezeigt. Gesynct wurde die Tour aber schon.
Bei der letzten Tour hat es wieder funktioniert.


----------



## chubv (27. Januar 2022)

_Lothar_ schrieb:


> Bist Du sicher? Bei mir hat Komoot eine Zeit lang keine Meldung auf dem Smartphone angezeigt. Gesynct wurde die Tour aber schon.
> .


Das ist mir auch schon seit einiger Zeit aufgefallen.


----------



## Deleted 601957 (28. Januar 2022)

Speckies schrieb:


> Thema -> Rox12 Akku Tausch
> 
> Hallo in die Runde, es gab hier den Forum ja schon Ansätze und positive Erfahrungen mit dem Tausch des Akku im Rox12. In diesem Fall wurde der Akku mit der original Kapazität (2000mAh) und auch der gleichen Baugröße 1:1 ausgetauscht.
> Frage: Gibt es schon Erfahrungen mit dem Tausch eines stärkeren LiPo-Akku, der eventuell auch in der Baugröße ein paar mm mehr aufweist, aber kein Problem beim Einbau ins Gehäuse aufzeigt ...?
> ...


Der Austausch Akku  ist genial. Nach der zweiten Aufladung: Bei 0° Celsius  190 km gefahren und noch 26% Restladung. Bildschirmbeleuchtung auf Auto, Trittfrequenz-, Herzfrequenz- und Geschwindigkeitsensor. Also los baut um  das Teil.......


----------



## chubv (28. Januar 2022)

Kecker schrieb:


> Der Austausch Akku  ist genial. Nach der zweiten Aufladung: Bei 0° Celsius  190 km gefahren und noch 26% Restladung. Bildschirmbeleuchtung auf Auto, Trittfrequenz-, Herzfrequenz- und Geschwindigkeitsensor. Also los baut um  das Teil.......


Wie viele Stunden warst du unterwegs?


----------



## Deleted 601957 (29. Januar 2022)

chubv schrieb:


> Wie viele Stunden warst du unterwegs?


Gut 7 Stunden


----------



## chubv (29. Januar 2022)

Kecker schrieb:


> Gut 7 Stunden


Das macht dann in etwa 10,5% pro Stunde.   
Mein Autausch Rox kommt auf ca 11,6% pro Stunde ... allerdings war da auch noch die Navigation an.


Auf jeden Fall ist das jetzt eine preiswerte Möglichkeit um einem müden Rox wieder auf die Beine zu helfen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 601957 (29. Januar 2022)

chubv schrieb:


> Das macht dann in etwa 10,5% pro Stunde.
> Mein Autausch Rox kommt auf ca 11,6% pro Stunde ... allerdings war da auch noch die Navigation an.
> 
> 
> Auf jeden Fall ist das jetzt eine preiswerte Möglichkeit um einem müden Rox wieder auf die Beine zu helfen!


Bei mir waren es drei Touren. Alle drei zur Hälfte mit Navigation.  In der früh hat zeitweise die Beleuchtung  sich eingeschaltet.  Im großen und ganzen  bin ich vollstens zu Frieden.  Bedenke: Bin mit altem Akku bei 100% gestartet und nach 2½ Stunden  war der Akku leer.


----------



## GT97 (2. Februar 2022)

Funktioniert der Magnetless Speedsensor auch mit dem Rox 12?
In der Beschreibung steht nur Rox 4.0 und 11.1. Ist doch Ant+, spricht da irgendwas gegen?


----------



## _Lothar_ (2. Februar 2022)

GT97 schrieb:


> Funktioniert der Magnetless Speedsensor auch mit dem Rox 12?
> In der Beschreibung steht nur Rox 4.0 und 11.1. Ist doch Ant+, spricht da irgendwas gegen?


Hab deswegen per Email beim @SIGMA-Support nachgefragt. Lt. Support geht das, da der Standard ja ANT+ ist.
Keine Ahnung, warum man das nicht ergänzt.


----------



## Matthias0507 (2. Februar 2022)

Hallo, ich hab mir auch einen neuen Akku gekauft.
Gibt es bei https://electropapa.com/de/



1x Handheld Computer-Scanner-Akku als Ersatz für Crestron ‪6508588 - 2000‬mAh, 3,8V, Li-Polymer


Ich glaub dies ist der richtige.
Bin kein Mitarbeiter.
Muss ich beim Einbau bzw beim anschließen was beachten?
Grüße Matthias


----------



## Resimilchkuh (2. Februar 2022)

GT97 schrieb:


> Funktioniert der Magnetless Speedsensor auch mit dem Rox 12?
> In der Beschreibung steht nur Rox 4.0 und 11.1. Ist doch Ant+, spricht da irgendwas gegen?


Sollte funktionieren.  Habe einen von Garmin und auch Chinaware für Speed und Cadence, werden auch erkannt.


----------



## Deleted 601957 (2. Februar 2022)

Matthias0507 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hab mir auch einen neuen Akku gekauft.
> Gibt es bei https://electropapa.com/de/
> 
> 
> ...


Einfach den Post mit Bildern durchlesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Lothar_ (2. Februar 2022)

@GT97 Ich habe den Sensor übrigens bestellt. Ich kann ja Bescheid geben, ob alles problemlos funktioniert, falls Du sicher gehen möchtest.


----------



## _Lothar_ (4. Februar 2022)

_Lothar_ schrieb:


> @GT97 Ich habe den Sensor übrigens bestellt. Ich kann ja Bescheid geben, ob alles problemlos funktioniert, falls Du sicher gehen möchtest.


@GT97 Der Sensor funktioniert problemlos.
Gruß Lothar


----------



## GT97 (4. Februar 2022)

Sauber, danke für die Info 
Mein Sensor müsste heute kommen


----------



## T.R. (5. Februar 2022)

Springt die Geschwindigkietsanzeige beim Bergauffahren auf ruppigeren Waldwegen mit den Magnetless Speed Sensoren? Danke....


----------



## Wahnwitz (7. Februar 2022)

MoinMoin!
Gibt es tatsächlich eine neue Firmware für den Rox12?
Meiner Rox12 findet leider (noch) nichts, aber auf der Webseite wird sie angeboten. 
😉👍🏻


----------



## Mountain77 (8. Februar 2022)

Wahnwitz schrieb:


> MoinMoin!
> Gibt es tatsächlich eine neue Firmware für den Rox12?
> Meiner Rox12 findet leider (noch) nichts, aber auf der Webseite wird sie angeboten.
> 😉👍🏻


Firmware 50060 erkennt mein ROX auch nicht. Derzeitige Version 46521.


----------



## Pitey (8. Februar 2022)

Bei mir ging es gerade mit der neuen Firmware. Ist wohl hauptsächlich wegen Komoot und Dropbox wurde entfernt.


----------



## GT97 (8. Februar 2022)

Meiner lädt auch gerade.
Da gab es ja mal eine Aussage von Sigma, dass die die Downloads nicht direkt für alle, sondern in Etappen (nach Seriennummer?) freigeben.


----------



## chubv (8. Februar 2022)

Muss man das Update machen wenn man das Komoot Login Problem aktuell nicht hat?
Ob DP drauf ist oder nicht bzw. funktioniert oder nicht ist egal. Das nutze ich eh nicht.


----------



## Pitey (8. Februar 2022)

chubv schrieb:


> Muss man das Update machen wenn man das Komoot Login Problem aktuell nicht hat?
> Ob DP drauf ist oder nicht bzw. funktioniert oder nicht ist egal. Das nutze ich eh nicht.


Ich habe es so verstanden, dass Komoot noch geht,wenn du eingeloggt bist, aber wenn du dich neu einloggen willst, z.B. nach nem Werksreset geht es ohne update nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Lothar_ (8. Februar 2022)

Genau. Das Problem tritt bzw. trat nur auf, wenn Du Dich einloggen willst. 
Das Update ist somit nicht zwingend notwendig.
Das Problem mit der falschen Fehlermeldung (Sync fehlgeschlagen) wurde nicht gelöst. 
Die Synchronisation funktionierte bei mir jedenfalls immer. 
Hat schon jemand getestet, ob der Login wirklich funktioniert?


----------



## chubv (8. Februar 2022)

Pitey schrieb:


> Ich habe es so verstanden, dass Komoot noch geht,wenn du eingeloggt bist, aber wenn du dich neu einloggen willst, z.B. nach nem Werksreset geht es ohne update nicht mehr.


Alles klar, dann lasse ich mir noch Zeit und warte einmal ab ob die neue FW Fehler mit sich bringt.


----------



## GT97 (8. Februar 2022)

Hatte die heute schon im Einsatz. 50+km, kein Fehler.
Edith wollte noch ergänzen, dass auch der Puls-, Speed- und Kurbelkasper aktiv waren.


----------



## Hispanic (10. Februar 2022)

Bei mir wird auch noch keine neue Firmware erkannt. 🙁


----------



## SIGMA-Support (10. Februar 2022)

Hispanic schrieb:


> Bei mir wird auch noch keine neue Firmware erkannt. 🙁



Hallo @Hispanic , 

wir bitten dich noch um etwas Geduld. Die neue Firmware wird in Wellen den Nutzern zur Verfügung gestellt, daher kann es sein das du diese noch nicht zum Installieren angezeigt bekommst.
Laut unserem Entwicklerteam sollte jeder ROX 12.0 SPORT bis Ende nächster Woche die Option haben das Firmwareupdate durchzuführen.


Liebe Grüße

Benjamin


----------



## Nordlicht-SH (10. Februar 2022)

Hallo Supportteam, Hallo Benjamin,

die FW-Aktualisierung hat problemlos funktioniert. Auch das neue Komoot Login hat funktioniert.
Man muss sich jedoch zuerst aktiv abmelden und anschließend neu anmelden. Der Hinweis zum aktiven Ab-und Neuanmelden sollte Erwähnung finden, bzw. eine automatische Abmeldung stattfinden. Sonst denken sicherlich viele User, dass das Update nicht funktioniert hat!

Ich persönlich hätte auch eine Aktualisierung der Karten erwartet. Das ist aber leider nicht der Fall.
Kommt noch ein Kartenupdate im Frühjahr 2022?

Viele Grüße aus dem echten Norden.
Nordlicht

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17926358"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @Hispanic ,
> 
> wir bitten dich noch um etwas Geduld. Die neue Firmware wird in Wellen den Nutzern zur Verfügung gestellt, daher kann es sein das du diese noch nicht zum Installieren angezeigt bekommst.
> Laut unserem Entwicklerteam sollte jeder ROX 12.0 SPORT bis Ende nächster Woche die Option haben das Firmwareupdate durchzuführen.
> ...


----------



## GT97 (10. Februar 2022)

Ich musste mich bei Komoot weder ab-, noch anmelden. Bei Synchro des ROX per Wlan poppte direkt auf dem Handy die Meldung von Komoot auf.
Touren von Komoot ließen sich auch sofort synchronisieren.


----------



## mtb--fahrer (15. Februar 2022)

Rox 12 Akkuprobleme

Hallo allerseits,

meinen Rox 12 hat es nach knapp drei Jahren nun auch erwischt.
Der Akku hält keine drei Stunden mehr. Die von Sigma empfohlene Kalibrierung hat kaum eine Besserung gebracht. Der Rox 12 ist nach knapp drei Jahren nicht mehr nutzbar.

Auf meine erneute Anfrage erhielt ich heute von Sigma folgende Antwort:

Reparaturen bzw. reine Akkuwechsel werden leider nicht angeboten.
Ich könnte aber für 189,90€ einen Computerkopf des Modells ROX 12.0 (Refurbished) kaufen.

Nachdem ich bisher mit Radcomputern von Sigmasport sehr zufrieden war, ist solch eine Situation natürlich nicht zufriedenstellend. Knapp drei Jahre Nutzungsdauer sind einfach zu wenig, um wieder in das gleiche Produkt zu investieren.

Daher meine Fragen:

Hat jemand nach Akkuproblemen durch mehrfaches Kalibrieren den Rox 12 wieder zuverlässig nutzen können?
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, den Rox 12 nach Akkuproblemen (z.B. mit einer Powerbank) weiter zu nutzen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
mtb--fahrer


----------



## marioline (15. Februar 2022)

Servus
Kauf dir nen Akku für paar Euro und baue in ein. 190€...ganz schön unverschämt... nach 3Jahren Nutzung! Anleitung zum Akku Einbau  gibt's hier im Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaiRaider66 (15. Februar 2022)

mtb--fahrer schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, den Rox 12 nach Akkuproblemen (z.B. mit einer Powerbank) weiter zu nutzen?


Ja, grundsätzlich kannst Du auch im Betrieb eine Powerbank dranhängen, der Anschluss ist nur nicht wasserdicht.


----------



## mtb--fahrer (15. Februar 2022)

Hallo marioline,

vielen Dank für deinen Tipp. Das werde ich mir mal ansehen.
Unverständlich ist nur, weshalb Sigmasport das nicht auch anbietet.

Hallo HaiRaider66,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Nun müsste ich auch erst mal sehen, ob ich ein Kabel mit Winkelstecker für den Anschluss kriege, denn ich benutze als Halterung die BUTLER III GPS. Ein normaler, gerader Stecker passt hier nicht.

mfg
mtb--fahrer


----------



## Claudioc64 (15. Februar 2022)

marioline schrieb:


> Servus
> Kauf dir nen Akku für paar Euro und baue in ein. 190€...ganz schön unverschämt... nach 3Jahren Nutzung! Anleitung zum Akku Einbau  gibt's hier im Forum.


Ich kann es im Internet nicht finden; Kannst du mir den Link geben? Danke schön


----------



## Michi1683 (16. Februar 2022)

Claudioc64 schrieb:


> Ich kann es im Internet nicht finden; Kannst du mir den Link geben? Danke schön


----------



## Claudioc64 (16. Februar 2022)

gefunden (und gekauft) !!! Danke sehr


----------



## marioline (16. Februar 2022)

Ok.. Super.
Und die Anleitung kannst nicht öffnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi1683 (16. Februar 2022)

marioline schrieb:


> Ok.. Super.
> Und die Anleitung kannst nicht öffnen?





Greatdisaster schrieb:


> Ist der CS-CRT310SL der passende Akku mit passendem Anschluss oder muss man noch den Stecker umlöten ?





Michi1683 schrieb:


> So Leute,
> 
> habe meinen neuen Akku eben auch eingebaut und das Sigma eben ans Ladegerät gehängt. Jemand der schon einmal einen festen Akku getauscht hat, bekommt auch das hier hin. Allerdings auch mit dem Risiko verbunden dabei was kaputt zu machen. Bei mir lief es gut. Ca. 30 Minuten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Claudioc64 (16. Februar 2022)

marioline schrieb:


> Ok.. Super.
> Und die Anleitung kannst nicht öffnen?


für anleitung kein problem. Es scheint mir einfach. du brauchst nur aufmerksamkeit...


----------



## marioline (16. Februar 2022)

hier nochmal..vielleicht geht es jetzt zu öffnen


----------



## Claudioc64 (16. Februar 2022)

marioline schrieb:


> hier nochmal..vielleicht geht es jetzt zu öffnen


Danke


----------



## Claudioc64 (16. Februar 2022)

_Lothar_ schrieb:


> Genau. Das Problem tritt bzw. trat nur auf, wenn Du Dich einloggen willst.
> Das Update ist somit nicht zwingend notwendig.
> _*Das Problem mit der falschen Fehlermeldung (Sync fehlgeschlagen) wurde nicht gelöst.*_
> Die Synchronisation funktionierte bei mir jedenfalls immer.
> Hat schon jemand getestet, ob der Login wirklich funktioniert?





Nordlicht-SH schrieb:


> Hallo Supportteam, Hallo Benjamin,
> 
> die FW-Aktualisierung hat problemlos funktioniert. Auch das neue Komoot Login hat auch funktioniert.
> _*Man muss sich jedoch zuerst aktiv abmelden und anschließend neu anmelden. Der Hinweis zum aktiven Ab-und Neuanmelden sollte Erwähnung finden, bzw. eine automatische Abmeldung. Sonst denken sicherlich viele User, dass das Update nicht funktioniert hat!*_
> ...


Ich schreibe aus Italien. hier hast du kein forum über rox 12. ich musste den rox 12 zu weihnachten zurücksetzen. Im Februar habe ich dann die Firmware aktualisiert, um komoot verbinden zu können. Aber die Touren waren auf der Smartphone-App nicht sichtbar. Ich bin seit 10 Tagen in Kontakt mit SIGMA und jedes Mal fragen sie mich nach weiteren Details des Problems. Dann erinnere ich mich an dich. Und ich entdecke, dass es bekannte Probleme sind !!! und hat SIGMA mir nichts gesagt?
Aber muss ich jetzt zum Aktualisieren der Touren in der APP mein kommot-Profil in der App trennen / neu verbinden? (Das habe ich gefunden) danke


----------



## Nordlicht-SH (16. Februar 2022)

Hallo Claudioc64,​ja einmal Komoot auf dem ROX 12 abmelden und mit der neuen Anmeldeprozedur wieder neu anmelden.
Anschließend funktioniert wieder alles fehlerfrei.
Viele Grüße aus dem stürmischen Norden
Nordlicht


----------



## _Lothar_ (16. Februar 2022)

Hallo @Claudioc64 ,
Ich habe es nach dem Update zuerst ohne ab- und anmelden versucht. Es funtioniert bis auf die Meldung in der Komoot-App alles. Aber beim Datensync auf dem Rox wird immer noch der Fehler angezeigt.

Ich habe mich dann bei Komoot am Rox ab- und angemeldet. Hat sich nichts geändert. Die Meldung am Smartphone geht immer noch nicht.

Die Touren werden aber immer mit Komoot synchronisiert. Du musst auf gemachte Touren gehen. Da sind sie dann zu finden.


----------



## Claudioc64 (16. Februar 2022)

_Lothar_ schrieb:


> Hallo @Claudioc64 ,
> Ich habe es nach dem Update zuerst ohne ab- und anmelden versucht. Es funtioniert bis auf die Meldung in der Komoot-App alles. _A_ber beim Datensync auf dem Rox wird immer noch der Fehler angezeig*t.*
> 
> _*Ich habe mich dann bei Komoot am Rox ab- und angemeldet. Hat sich nichts geändert. Die Meldung am Smartphone geht immer noch nicht.
> ...


Hallo Lothar,
Ich bestätige, bei mir ist es auch so.
Ich muss mich in die App einloggen, auf die Touren gehen und sie manuell synchronisieren (über den Bildschirm von oben nach unten wischen).



_Lothar_ schrieb:


> Hallo @Claudioc64 ,
> Ich habe es nach dem Update zuerst ohne ab- und anmelden versucht. Es funtioniert bis auf die Meldung in der Komoot-App alles. *Aber beim Datensync auf dem Rox wird immer noch der Fehler angezeigt.*
> 
> Ich habe mich dann bei Komoot am Rox ab- und angemeldet. Hat sich nichts geändert. Die Meldung am Smartphone geht immer noch nicht.
> ...



Bei mir funktioniert es jedoch manchmal, manchmal zeigt es den Fehler


----------



## SIGMA-Support (17. Februar 2022)

Claudioc64 schrieb:


> Hallo Lothar,
> Ich bestätige, bei mir ist es auch so.
> Ich muss mich in die App einloggen, auf die Touren gehen und sie manuell synchronisieren (über den Bildschirm von oben nach unten wischen).
> 
> ...



Hallo @Claudioc64 , 
vielen lieben Dank für deinen Post.

Wir haben dir auf deine Pn geantwortet. 

Liebe Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## Greatdisaster (5. März 2022)

Hat einer eine Ahnung wo ich kostengünstig eine Ersatzschale im originalen Grau herbekomme ?
Bei mir ist beim USB Anschluss eine Ecke der Schale abgebrochen ohne das ich das bemerkt habe und das stört mich doch ziemlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (13. März 2022)

So langsam macht das Rox keinen Spaß mehr. Ich nutze es eigentlich nur zum Aufzeichnen, ab und an Route suchen. Da tut es seinen Job und funktioniert recht ordentlich. 
Seit kurzem schmiert die App aber ab bzw. Hängt sich auf sobald ich auf WLAN gehe. Dauert nicht mehr lange und Wahoo oder Garmin kommt wieder ans Rad...


----------



## Ardinger (17. März 2022)

Leider hat es Sigma auch mit der Neuen Firmware nicht hinbekommen die Reboots usw. in den Griff zu bekommen! Gestern beim Quittieren vom Trinkalarm mal wieder ein Reboot. Vor ein paar Tagen ist der Rox kurz nach dem Start bei Kilometer 1,2 einfach hängen geblieben. Nur ein Manueller Neustart hat geholfen!
Andere Reboots beim Tippen/Wischen kommen zur Aufzählung noch dazu. Es nervt einfach. Von der Akkulaufzeit sag ich lieber nix. Ich glaube nicht, daß ich mir den Nachfolger zulegen werde.


----------



## chubv (17. März 2022)

Mich würde mal interessieren warum das mit den Reboots so unterschiedlich ist.
Mein Rox hat das innerhalb eines Jahres nur zweimal gemacht. Ärgerlich aber damit kann ich leben.


----------



## Hispanic (17. März 2022)

Ich habe die Reboots auch selten. Vor ein paar Tagen allerdings einen Boot-Loop. Den konnte ich nur per Wipe-Cache wieder heilen (Anleitung gab es bei Youtube). Natürlich war dann alles weg und alle Anmeldungen mussten erneut durchgeführt werden. Ärgerlich. 
Gut, dass ich die Cloud nutze....
Akku-Probleme habe ich eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Ardinger (17. März 2022)

chubv schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren warum das mit den Reboots so unterschiedlich ist.
> Mein Rox hat das innerhalb eines Jahres nur zweimal gemacht. Ärgerlich aber damit kann ich leben.


Ich hatte es leider häufiger! Die Programmierer müssen es doch mal hinbekommen, eine halbwegs Fehlerfreie Firmware hinzubekommen!
Mein Akku hat nach etwas mehr als 2Std nur noch knapp 50%. Kalibrierung habe ich nach Sigma Anleitung  mehrmals durchführt. Bin eigentlich ein Sigma-Fan. Aber so wird dat nix mehr mit uns. Und über den Nachfolger kommt auch nix.
Bin nur am überlegen, ob ich meinem 12er einen neuen Akku gönne, oder ob ich mir ein Konkurrenzprodukt zulege!


----------



## Mountain77 (17. März 2022)

Heute ist nen Edge 830 angekommen, dass Rox geht ans Rad meiner Freundin.
Finde es echt schade, gerade weil ich es am Anfang als wirkliche Alternative zu Garmin empfand. 
Ich hatte auch kurz Wahoo im Blick, da ich aber eine Fenix 6 im Besitz habe und Garmin Connect recht gut funktioniert, ist es jetzt wieder der Platzhirsch mit allen Vor-und Nachteilen.


----------



## sinusalba (17. März 2022)

Kann es sein das der 12er im gesamten Netz zZ nicht lieferbar ist.....nur Gebraucht und bei Ali für fast 600€.?!


----------



## marioline (17. März 2022)

sinusalba schrieb:


> Kann es sein das der 12er im gesamten Netz zZ nicht lieferbar ist.....nur Gebraucht und bei Ali für fast 600€.?!


Ja ist nicht lieferbar. Die Produktion wurde eingestellt wegen Chipmangel.


----------



## sinusalba (17. März 2022)

Okay...wieso gibt es soweit ich das prüfen konnte bei Garmin, Bryton und Co keine Lieferprobleme ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marioline (17. März 2022)

sinusalba schrieb:


> Okay...wieso gibt es soweit ich das prüfen konnte bei Garmin, Bryton und Co keine Lieferprobleme ?


Keine Ahnung... mir wurde das so mitgeteilt als ich Sigma geschrieben habe.


----------



## Greatdisaster (17. März 2022)

Die Teile werden in China hergestellt und da muss natürlich jeweils ein ganzer Produktionsbatch bestellt werden. Vielleicht will Sigma keine 3000 Stück Mindestbestellmenge ordern wegen eines Nachfolgers oder der Mediathek Chipsatz wird einfach nicht mehr hergestellt weil viel zu alt.
Der Rox läuft glaube ich mit einem Android 4.x , da kann ja jeder selber nachschauen wie alt das ist.

Infos über einen Nachfolger würden mich auch interessieren denn sonst muss ich wohl zu Garmin oder Wahoo wechseln.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (18. März 2022)

Hallo Greatdisaster,

SIGMA’s Produktoffensive hält noch viele neue spannende Produkte für die nächsten 12 Monate bereit. Auch die ROX-Familie wird weiter wachsen. Lass dich überraschen! 😊

Bitte schreibe unserem Kundenservice eine Mail bzgl. der Schale, gerne lassen wir dir eine zukommen.

Viele Grüße
Dein SIGMA SPORT Team


----------



## bikeraff (21. März 2022)

@ sigma-support:

Euere Produktoffensive in allen Ehren. Wobei ich mich schon auch auf neue Produkte freue! Aber als Bestandskunde (Datacenter, ROX10, ROX12, iD FREE und mehreren Beleuchtungssets) fühle ich mich gerade veräppelt.

Das Datacenter mobil wird eingestellt. (ich habe hierfür mal bezahlt im playstore!)
Die Link-App ist keine wirkliche Alternative für Unterwegs. Die Statistik ist minimalistisch, keine Aktivitätenauswahl, keine Filter, usw... 

Die Link-App wird der USB-OTG Funktion beraubt! 
Somit kann man den 10er ROX nicht mehr auf eine längere Mehrtagestour mitnehmen, da man ihn weder auslesen kann, noch ne neue Tour unterwegs aufspielen kann. Ich benutze den 10er immernoch gerne für längere Touren weil er nach sovielen Jahren Akkutechnisch immernoch um Welten besser ist als es der 12er ROX und die iD FREE jemels neu waren!

Evtl kann man diese Entscheidungen nochmals überdenken und Sachen die funktionieren bestehen lassen! 
Evtl gibt es hier noch einige Nutzer die das ähnlich sehen.

Viele Grüße von einem treuen Sigma Nutzer


----------



## Ardinger (21. März 2022)

bikeraff schrieb:


> @ sigma-support:
> 
> Euere Produktoffensive in allen Ehren. Wobei ich mich schon auch auf neue Produkte freue! Aber als Bestandskunde (Datacenter, ROX10, ROX12, iD FREE und mehreren Beleuchtungssets) fühle ich mich gerade veräppelt.
> 
> ...


Ich finde es auch schade, dass das Mobile Datacenter eingestampft wird. Aber alle negativen Neuerungen werden ja immer als Vorteil für den Kunden verkauft. Aber das Sigma es nicht hinbekommt, eine Fehlerfreie Firmware für den Rox 12 zur Verfügung zu stellen.........Gestern wieder mal ein spontaner Reboot, nach dem Wischen von oben nach unten! Gibt noch ein paar andere Kleinigkeiten (Akku zb.) die nerven. Klar, auch andere Hersteller sind nicht fehlerfrei! Bin auch bislang treuer Sigma-user, Rox 9, Rox 10, Rox 11 und der nervige 12er. Aber so wird das nix mehr mit uns! Wenn der 12er Nachfolger wieder beim Kunden Reifen soll, ich weiß nicht, ob ich mir das wieder antun möchte.


----------



## EarlyUp (22. März 2022)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17990280"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo Greatdisaster,
> 
> SIGMA’s Produktoffensive hält noch viele neue spannende Produkte für die nächsten 12 Monate bereit. Auch die ROX-Familie wird weiter wachsen. Lass dich überraschen! 😊
> 
> ...



Ich hätte da noch einige Anregungen was die Software betrifft. Die großen runden Buttons"Training gestartet" "Training pausiert" darf gerne kleiner ausfallen. Viel kleiner. Da reicht eigentlich ein Banner oben und gut. Diese Buttons verdecken die Karte komplett. Hält man ja nur kurz an, um auf die Karte zu schauen, sieht man nur einen roten Button für einige Sekunden. Auch die Abbiegehinweise oben als Banner kann man sich schenken wenn man eine Kachel eingestellt hat mit dem nächsten Abbiegehinweis. Das wäre echt Mal cool.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fugezo (22. März 2022)

EarlyUp schrieb:


> Die großen runden Buttons"Training gestartet" "Training pausiert" darf gerne kleiner ausfallen. Viel kleiner. Da reicht eigentlich ein Banner oben und gut. Diese Buttons verdecken die Karte komplett. Hält man ja nur kurz an, um auf die Karte zu schauen, sieht man nur einen roten Button für einige Sekunden.


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, ich finde diese riesen Buttons auch nervig. Man halt an um auf die Karte zu schauen und dann kommt erstmal der Button den man auch nicht wegklicken kann.
Nervig ist es auch, wenn man einen steilen Anstieg in Wald hoch fährt und er durch den nicht so guten GPS Empfang immer wieder die Autopause aktiviert und sich die Buttons "Training pausiert" und "Training fortgesetzt" abwechseln. Eigentlich sollte der Rox ja anhand von meinen Powermeter merken dass ich ja gerade keine Pause mache aber das scheint er nicht auszuwerten...


----------



## Pops1501 (25. März 2022)

fugezo schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, ich finde diese riesen Buttons auch nervig. Man halt an um auf die Karte zu schauen und dann kommt erstmal der Button den man auch nicht wegklicken kann.
> Nervig ist es auch, wenn man einen steilen Anstieg in Wald hoch fährt und er durch den nicht so guten GPS Empfang immer wieder die Autopause aktiviert und sich die Buttons "Training pausiert" und "Training fortgesetzt" abwechseln. Eigentlich sollte der Rox ja anhand von meinen Powermeter merken dass ich ja gerade keine Pause mache aber das scheint er nicht auszuwerten...


Zustimmung!

Und bei der Gelegenheit: der Trinkalarm ist ja eigentlich ganz praktisch, aber wenn ich gerade mit 60+ km/h die Abfahrt nehme, ist es doch irgendwie immer ein Risiko, den Alarm wegzudrücken 

Generell: wenn Sigma mal Produkttester vor einem Launch braucht, ich wäre jederzeit dabei auch ausführlich Feedback zu geben. Ich bin mit meinem Rox12 (trotz div. Probleme wie z.B. regelmäßigen Resets nach dem Laden oder längerer Pausen) eigentlich sonst rundum zufrieden und freue mich auf einen Nachfolger, aber es gibt so viele Kleinigkeiten, die verbessert werden könnten, wo ich sehr gerne einen Beitrag leisten würde, wenns der Community dient. 

Habt ihr schonmal überlegt, den Quellcode offen zu legen und dann z.B. via GitHub von der großen Community zu profitieren?


----------



## GT97 (26. März 2022)

Noch ein Input:
Wenn man stehen bleibt, dreht sich gerne direkt die Karte, so dass man sich erst mal orientieren muss, wo man jetzt her kam und wo es weiter geht. Im Wald an Kreuzungen mit mehreren Wegen und Pfaden unnötig nervig. Wäre schön, wenn die Karte einfach so bleibt, wie sie zuletzt im Display stand.

Habe bei meinem Rox jetzt auch mal den Akku getauscht. Selbstabschaltung nach gerade mal 2,5h, um dann zu Hause am Ladekabel frech zu behaupten, dass der Akku noch zu über 60% geladen ist, geht gar nicht. Früher hielt der Rox Touren über den ganzen Tag durch. Gut, meiner ist auch einer der Ersten und hat schon ein paar Ladezyklen hinter sich, aber ist so nicht mehr nutzbar. Und Tonne ist auch keine Option für so ein Gerät, nur weil der Akku durch ist, also neuer Akku für 8,-.
War Gefummel, aber Patient hat überlebt und hängt jetzt am Tropf, äh Ladekabel


----------



## marioline (26. März 2022)

Das Phänomen hab ich auch....Akku zeigt z. B.. noch 20%,dann hängt man den Rox ans ladekabel und plötzlich sind es gleich mal über 50%.


----------



## Greatdisaster (26. März 2022)

GT97 schrieb:


> Noch ein Input:
> Wenn man stehen bleibt, dreht sich gerne direkt die Karte, so dass man sich erst mal orientieren muss, wo man jetzt her kam und wo es weiter geht. Im Wald an Kreuzungen mit mehreren Wegen und Pfaden unnötig nervig. Wäre schön, wenn die Karte einfach so bleibt, wie sie zuletzt im Display stand.



Hast Du die Kompass kalibrationsfunktion schon mal ausprobiert (einfach im Startbildschirm nach unten wischen für den Button zu der Funktion) ?
Erklärung: Während Du Dich bewegst liefert der GPS Chipsatz jede Sekunde neben Position und Geschwindigkeit auch einen Richtungsvektor, den dieser anhand der Positionsveränderung ermittelt. Bleibst Du stehen gibt es diese Infos nicht und der Rox schaltet auf einen extra eingebauten Kompass um.

Zu den anderen Punkten:
Der riesen "Training pausiert" Button nervt mich auch ziemlich. Ich halte mit dem RR oft nur an, wenn ich etwas nachschauen will  auf der Karte.
Ich schon etwas genervt das ich anhalten muss und dann kommt der nervige Hinweis Button dazu.

Einen neuen Akku habe ich gerade auch eingebaut denn meiner war bei geschätzten 60% und da die Kapazität selbst bei 100% eigentlich vollkommen unzureichend ist ging das nun gar nicht mehr für lange Rennrad Sommertouren.


----------



## GT97 (27. März 2022)

Jo, danke für den Tip, aber der Kompass ist korrekt kalibriert, trotzdem rotiert die Karte beim Anhalten.


----------



## Hans1959 (27. März 2022)

GT97 schrieb:


> Jo, danke für den Tip, aber der Kompass ist korrekt kalibriert, trotzdem rotiert die Karte beim Anhalten.


Ich hatte auch einen Rox12 von den ersten,hat der auch anfangs immer gemacht,hatte auch lange gedauert bis es durch ein Update besser wurde


----------



## pfeffer2004 (29. März 2022)

Mein Akku ist auch nicht mehr gut. Kalibrieren hat nichts gebracht. 

Welchen kann ich bestellen? Hat jemand einen link für mich? 

Vielen Dank


----------



## GT97 (29. März 2022)

Ich habe den hier bestellt, eingebaut und positiv getestet:
Akku
Aber Vorsicht:

Das ist ordentlich Gefummel
Da kann was kaputt gehen
Lies die Anleitung und besorg Dir gescheites passendes Werkzeug
Mein Akku brauchte etwas Druck, damit er saugend/schmatzend passt
Sigma ist danach bezüglich Gewährleistung/Garantie/Kulanz komplett raus
Der alte Akku kann beim Entfernen beschädigt werden. Dann kann der anfangen zu brennen und/oder auszugasen (giftig) und gehört nicht in den Hausmüll. Nur mit stumpfen Gegenstand vorsichtig hebeln!
Aber ist machbar.

Erste Tour mit neuem Akku zeigte nach erstmaligem Laden nach 2+h (alles eingeschaltet) noch knapp 70% an. Der alte Akku hat da schon gewarnt, dass er leer ist. Bei 2,5h hat er sich letztens schon abgeschaltet.


----------



## Greatdisaster (30. März 2022)

Ich habe auch den Akku von Akkuplus und dachte im ersten Moment sogar das er nicht reinpasst weil zu breit. Die Lieferzeit wird dort allerdings z.zt mit 52 - 56 Werktage angegeben !

Das schwierigste war für mich wirklich das rauslösen des alten Akkus wegen des Klebers obwohl ich den Bereich leicht angewärmt hatte.

Ansonsten braucht man nur den Torx und am besten einen Plastikhebel um den alten Akkus vorsichtig rauszulösen.
Den Restkapazität des alten Akkus werde ich wohl mal die Tage ausmessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfeffer2004 (30. März 2022)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. 

Leider beträgt die Lieferzeit 52 Wochen 🙄😣. 

Gibt's Alternativen?


----------



## GT97 (30. März 2022)

52 Wochen sind krass 
Bei mir waren es 2,5 Monate, kam aber dann doch einen Monat früher.


----------



## GT97 (30. März 2022)

Da steht aber 52 Tage.


----------



## Claudioc64 (30. März 2022)

pfeffer2004 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antworten.
> 
> Leider beträgt die Lieferzeit 52 Wochen 🙄😣.
> 
> Gibt's Alternativen?








						TECHTEK batterie compatibile con [Crestron] TSR-310, TSR-310 Handheld Touch Screen Remote sostituisce 6508588, per TSR-310-BTP : Amazon.it: Elettronica
					

TECHTEK batterie compatibile con [Crestron] TSR-310, TSR-310 Handheld Touch Screen Remote sostituisce 6508588, per TSR-310-BTP : Amazon.it: Elettronica



					www.amazon.it


----------



## Greatdisaster (30. März 2022)

Nur zur Info:
Mein alter originaler Akku lässt sich nur noch mit 1100mAh laden was beim entladen noch eine viel geringe Energiemenge (geschätzt unter 1000mAh)  ergibt anstatt der angegebenen 2000mAh.


----------



## Speckies (31. März 2022)

Greatdisaster schrieb:


> Ich habe auch den Akku von Akkuplus und dachte im ersten Moment sogar das er nicht reinpasst weil zu breit. Die Lieferzeit wird dort allerdings z.zt mit 52 - 56 Werktage angegeben !
> 
> Das schwierigste war für mich wirklich das rauslösen des alten Akkus wegen des Klebers obwohl ich den Bereich leicht angewärmt hatte.
> 
> ...


Hallo,
habe auch den Akku bei Akkuplus bestellt und die Tage geliefert bekommen. Muss aber feststellen das dieser ca. 2 bis 3 mm zu breit ist. Obwohl auf dem Modell die Angaben korrekt sind (CS-CRT310SL). 

Frage: Wie hast du dieses Modell in das Gehäuse bekommen ...? Linke oder die rechte Flanke herausgefräst oder mit Gewalt in die Form gepresst ...?

Freue mich über einen kurzen Tipp bzw. Ratschlag. Danke vorab!

Gruss


----------



## Michi1683 (1. April 2022)

Speckies schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe auch den Akku bei Akkuplus bestellt und die Tage geliefert bekommen. Muss aber feststellen das dieser ca. 2 bis 3 mm zu breit ist. Obwohl auf dem Modell die Angaben korrekt sind (CS-CRT310SL).
> 
> Frage: Wie hast du dieses Modell in das Gehäuse bekommen ...? Linke oder die rechte Flanke herausgefräst oder mit Gewalt in die Form gepresst ...?
> ...


Hallo,

der erste Akku von Akku plus den ich bei mir eingebaut habe, hat zwar straff gesessen, hat aber eben so reingepasst.
Der Akku den ich für einen Freund bestellte, ebenfalls bei Akku plus, scheint etwas größer ausgefallen zu sein. Da muss man mit dem Dremel oder einem anderen Gerät mittels Fraßstift einfach etwas Platz machen. Wahrscheinlich genügt ein halber mm.

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Michi1683 (1. April 2022)

Hallo nochmal,

bei dem ROX meines Kumpels ist vor dem Akku Tausch das Problem aufgetreten.

Absturz, fährt nicht mehr hoch.
Länger ausgeschaltet geht der Startbildschirm an.
Nachdem ich den neuen Akku eingebaut hatte, könnte ich auch ins reboot Menü und das Teil auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen.
Nachdem ich das Update runtergeladen hatte, ging er aus und ließ sich nicht mehr starten. Also er war tot......nur noch schwarzer Bildschirm und auch bei einstecken des Ladekabels keine Reaktion.

Gefrustet habe ich ihn weggelegt und 4 Tage später ging er wieder an. Da installierte er das runtergeladene Update und ging danach wieder aus.

Also, man muss nach einem Totalausfall immer lange warten um es dann ggf.erfolgreich wieder starten zu können. Allerdings fährt er dann auch nicht mehr hoch.

Kennt einer das Problem und hat eine Lösung?

Wäre schön 😀

Michael


----------



## Greatdisaster (1. April 2022)

Speckies schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe auch den Akku bei Akkuplus bestellt und die Tage geliefert bekommen. Muss aber feststellen das dieser ca. 2 bis 3 mm zu breit ist. Obwohl auf dem Modell die Angaben korrekt sind (CS-CRT310SL).
> 
> Frage: Wie hast du dieses Modell in das Gehäuse bekommen ...? Linke oder die rechte Flanke herausgefräst oder mit Gewalt in die Form gepresst ...?



Also bei mir passte er ohne Modifikationen rein aber es war wirklich sehr, sehr stramm und es ging nur mit leichtenm Druck.

PS: Nochmals danke an den überragenden Sigma Support für eine neue graue Schale !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi1683 (3. April 2022)

Hi zusammen,

Eben durch Zufall entdeckt....

Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden. Wie findest du das?









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in München Sendling-Westpark finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Gruß
 Michael


----------



## Greatdisaster (4. April 2022)

Ich finde das zu teuer...


----------



## Michi1683 (4. April 2022)

Greatdisaster schrieb:


> Ich finde das zu teuer...


Ja, billig ist es nicht aber aufgrund der aktuellen schlechten Verfügbarkeit eine Alternative.
Sollte auch keine Werbung sein, sondern nur ein Dienst aus Nächstenliebe 🙏😉.

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Speckies (5. April 2022)

Speckies schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe auch den Akku bei Akkuplus bestellt und die Tage geliefert bekommen. Muss aber feststellen das dieser ca. 2 bis 3 mm zu breit ist. Obwohl auf dem Modell die Angaben korrekt sind (CS-CRT310SL).
> 
> Frage: Wie hast du dieses Modell in das Gehäuse bekommen ...? Linke oder die rechte Flanke herausgefräst oder mit Gewalt in die Form gepresst ...?
> ...


Wollte kurz ein Status zum Akku-Umbau Euch mitteilen. 
Musste mit einem Tremmel eine Flanke (Breite) rausfräsen. Anschließend passte der Akku sehr gut in die vorgesehene Aussparung. Der Kontaktanschluss musste ebenso leicht am vorderen Steckbereich abgefeilt werden. Sonst schiebt sich der Kontakt bei Druck nicht in die Aussparung. 

Erste Ladung mit 100% abgeschlossen (LED war grün am Status-Button). Ausfahrt über 2,5h mit Brustgurt, Trittfrequenz, Wattmeter und SRAM AXS Abfrage. Navi Steuerung auf dem Rückweg aktiviert (ca. 1h). Anschließend zeigt die Anzeige noch 77% Restladung an. Das ist ein erheblicher besserer Wert als mit meinem alten Akku!

Auch beim Nachladen wurde die Restladung von 77% angezeigt. Was auf eine kalibrierte Ladung vs. Steuerung hinweist. Werde die Tage weitere Tests - sobald das Wetter wieder mitspielt - durchführen.


----------



## chubv (5. April 2022)

Wie hattest du die Displaybeleuchtung eingestellt?


----------



## Speckies (5. April 2022)

chubv schrieb:


> Wie hattest du die Displaybeleuchtung eingestellt?


Display "Auto" war aktiv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordlicht-SH (5. April 2022)

Neues Kartenmaterial ist online!
Grüße aus dem Norden


----------



## Ardinger (12. April 2022)

So, ich werde die Scheidung vom Sigma Rox12 einreichen. Nein, es reicht jetzt. Nach einigen Reboots bei den letzten Ausfahrten, trotz aktueller Firmware kam heute der krönende Abschluss unserer Beziehung. Habe das Gerät normal eingeschaltet, der Rox fuhr normal hoch. Dann hat sich das Display abgeschaltet. Um es wieder zu aktivieren habe ich die Einschalttaste gedrückt. Der Rox schaltet sich aus und fährt wieder hoch! Aber das Gerät hat sämtliche Einstellungen gelöscht und befindet sich wieder Auslieferungszustand! Ich darf das Gerät wieder von Grund auf neu einrichten.
Nun ist Schicht im Schacht, nach den ganzen Reboots, Hängenbleiber usw. in den letzten Jahren reicht es jetzt, vom schwächendeln Akku Rede ich erst gar nicht. Das Ding hat nur im ersten Jahr so einigermaßen funktioniert. Da ich eigentlich bekennender Sigmafan bin (Rox9, Rox10, Rox11 und der besagte 12er) wollte ich trotz der Enttäuschung eigentlich auf den Nachfolger warten! Dachte immer, eine neue Firmware wird es schon richten.
Mal Sehen was der Markt so hergibt! Mir ist klar, das es bei Garmin, Wahoo usw. auch Fehler gibt, aber schlimmer kann es eigentlich nicht werden.
Das einzige was mir ev. fehlen wird, ist das gespannte Abwarten, was nach einem Tastendruck am Rox passiert, ein Reboot, Hängenbleiber usw. oder dass das passiert was passieren soll und der Rox normal weiterläuft, kam auch vor.😉


----------



## the crasher (15. April 2022)

Hallo.

Ich habe einen Stages Gen 2 Leistungskurbelarm links verbaut.
Den alten trittfrequenzmesser gelöscht.
Der Rox 12 erkennt den Leistungsmesser und lässt sich auch kalibrieren, aber trittfrequenz wird nicht erkannt.
Ich nehme schon an, dass es auf dem sensorbildschirm separat erscheinen soll?
Tipps?


----------



## Scrat (15. April 2022)

Nein, wenn der Leistungsmesser gekoppelt ist, wird beim Fahren die Trittfrquenz angezeigt, aber es wird nicht bei den Sensoren separat gelistet.


----------



## andikue (16. April 2022)

Mein ROX12 hängt mit dem neuesten Update in einer Endlosschleife und kann das FirmwareUpdate nicht installieren.
ich bekomme nur noch den Bildschirm mit dem Softwareupdate zu sehen - mehr nicht.

jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Greatdisaster (16. April 2022)

andikue schrieb:


> Mein ROX12 hängt mit dem neuesten Update in einer Endlosschleife und kann das FirmwareUpdate nicht installieren.
> ich bekomme nur noch den Bildschirm mit dem Softwareupdate zu sehen - mehr nicht.
> 
> jemand ne Idee?


Kannst Du nur das Update nicht installieren weil das nicht funktioniert oder kannst Du das Gerät gar nicht mehr benutzen ?
Möglicherweise zu viele Daten drauf und er hat zu wenig Platz für das Update ?


----------



## andikue (25. April 2022)

Gerät zeigt nur noch den Ladebalken fürs Firmwareupdate - was anderes geht nicht


----------



## HuebiF (25. April 2022)

GT97 schrieb:


> Ich habe den hier bestellt, eingebaut und positiv getestet:
> Akku
> Aber Vorsicht:
> 
> ...


Hallo GT97,
ich bin wie so viele ROX12 User auf der Suche nach einem Ersatzakku und das relativ kurzfristig. Die Saison läuft und meine Akku hält keine 3 Stunden. Du schreibst was von einer Anleitung, diese konnte ich nirgend finden, auch nach langer Recherche nicht. Den Rest habe ich hoffentlich bald zusammen ;-)
Danke und Grüße vom Südschwarzwald
Hubert


----------



## Michi1683 (25. April 2022)

HuebiF schrieb:


> Hallo GT97,
> ich bin wie so viele ROX12 User auf der Suche nach einem Ersatzakku und das relativ kurzfristig. Die Saison läuft und meine Akku hält keine 3 Stunden. Du schreibst was von einer Anleitung, diese konnte ich nirgend finden, auch nach langer Recherche nicht. Den Rest habe ich hoffentlich bald zusammen ;-)
> Danke und Grüße vom Südschwarzwald
> Hubert








						Sigma GPS Rox 12.0 Sport
					

Ich habe noch einmal eine  Frage zu den Strava Segmenten. Nachdem das ja jetzt bei mir funktioniert habe ich hier heute auch einmal bewusst darauf geachtet.  Mir ist aufgefallen, dass nicht alle gefahrenen Segmente in Strava auftauchen die ich durchfahren bin. Woran kann das liegen? Lt. Strava...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## ben14 (4. Mai 2022)

Ich wollte einen neuen Tracks auf meinen Rox 12.0 laden. Leider kam eine Fehlermeldung mit "Limite erreicht".
Rox ist auf dem neusten Update Stand, DataCenter auch. Ich habe 116 Tracks drauf, das kann ja nicht das Problem sein. Ausserdem hat es auch noch genug Platz auf dem Rox. Hatte jemand auch schon mal das Problem? Und was gibt es für Lösungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-E (4. Mai 2022)

Hallo,
ich habe hier noch ein Akku von Akkuplus. Das hatte ich mir im Januar bestellt und noch nicht verbaut.
Hab mich vor 3 Wochen auf die Nase gelegt und da hat es mein Rox zerschossen. Kein GPS und Wlan Empfang mehr.
Austauschgerät(B-Ware) soll 180€ kosten, da hab ich aber kein Lust drauf.
Wer also ein Akku benötigt bitte melden. 10€ plus Versand.
Gruß Lars


----------



## Lars-E (13. Mai 2022)

Hallo,
hat sich erledigt, Akku ist verkauft.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Ardinger (28. Mai 2022)

Ein Hallo an die Akkutauscher Rox12......
Habe den schlappen Akku erfolgreich ausgebaut! Und das ganz ohne Schäden.
Könnt ihr mir Bezugsquellen für einen passenden Ersatz nennen? Habe zwar ein paar "passende" gefunden, aber meistens sind die ein klein wenig größer als das Original. Wie ist eure Erfahrung mit den Ersatzakkus. Wie sieht es mit dem Stecker aus, kann man den problemlos umlöten. Kann man das Gehäuse mit einem Dremel problemlos umarbeiten?


----------



## Greatdisaster (29. Mai 2022)

Ardinger schrieb:


> Ein Hallo an die Akkutauscher Rox12......
> Habe den schlappen Akku erfolgreich ausgebaut! Und das ganz ohne Schäden.
> Könnt ihr mir Bezugsquellen für einen passenden Ersatz nennen? Habe zwar ein paar "passende" gefunden, aber meistens sind die ein klein wenig größer als das Original. Wie ist eure Erfahrung mit den Ersatzakkus. Wie sieht es mit dem Stecker aus, kann man den problemlos umlöten. Kann man das Gehäuse mit einem Dremel problemlos umarbeiten?


Einfach mal ein paar Seiten des Threads lesen wenn Du Bezugsquellen willst.
Der von Akkuplus hat bei mir knapp gepasst und ein Stecker umlöten war nicht notwendig.


----------



## Ardinger (29. Mai 2022)

Habe einige Seiten desThreads gelesen und auch die Bezugsquellen gesehen. Da aber oftmals keine Maße angegeben sind, wollte ich wissen wie die Erfahrungen sind, insbesondere die Passgenauigkeit. 
Habe mir jetzt einen bestellt, mal sehen wie der passt.


----------



## MartinBergauf (13. Juni 2022)

Hallo Zusammen, 

das Thema Akkustandzeit treibt mich auch schon länger um. In 2021 einen Tausch bei Sigma direkt angefragt mit der Antwort, das sie sowas nicht anbieten. Werde mir hier einen Ersatz kaufen und einlöten :





						Standard Lithium Ion Polymer Cells 1050mAh-3000mAh-DTP-battery
					

A lithium ion battery (Li-Ion) is a high energy density battery that is widely used in the portable equipment market. It uses lithium metallic oxide in its positive electrode (cathode) and carbon material in its negative electrode (anode), and the lithium




					dtpbattery.com
				



Weiß jemand was ich mit der 3. Litze mache, der Ersatzakku hat nur noch plus/minus. Ansonsten lege ich die auf Null isoliert. Ob das alles so funktioniert wie ich mir das vorstelle stelle ich dann hier rein.


----------



## marioline (16. Juni 2022)

Hallo Leute

Hat jemand von euch auch das Problem,das wenn der Rox 12 syncronisiert wird nach einer Tour,mit der Sigma cloud,das der ROX sich dann aufhängt.

Hab schon Reeboot und auch Factory reset gemacht,auf anraten von einnem Sigma Mitarbeiter!

Bei Factory reset müssten doch meine gesamten Touren (Tracks) nicht mehr auf dem ROX sein,oder?
Weil die Touren sind trotzdem noch gespeichert nach dem Factory reset!
Auf jedenfall nervt es ziemlich seit paar Tagen bei jedem sync.nach ner Tour friert der ROX ein.
Sync mit Komoot und Strava funktionieren auf dem Rox einwandfrei.Nur mit Sigma nicht!

Danke für eure Hilfe

schönen Feiertag euch!


----------



## Bike_N_D (16. Juni 2022)

marioline schrieb:


> wenn der Rox 12 syncronisiert wird nach einer Tour,mit der Sigma cloud,das der ROX sich dann aufhängt


Hängt er sich dann lange auf oder ist es nur kurz und ein kleines Feld erscheint mit restart/warten?
Ich hatte dies seit langem wieder mal, es war aber nur kurz und ich habe auf warten geklickt, dann ging es wieder.
Beim nächsten mal einfach etwas warten, den Rox12 in Ruhe lassen. Meist geht das von allein wieder.


----------



## marioline (16. Juni 2022)

Ja es kommt dann ein Feld.. dann mache ich Restart! Dann hängt er sich wieder auf! Ok dann drücke ich mal warten!!

Dankeschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_N_D (16. Juni 2022)

Manchmal hilft ein wenig Geduld. Wenn ich meine Touren fertig habe, lege ich den Rox12 hin, lass ihn syncen und gehe derweil unter die Dusche. Ich synce aber auch nur zu Hause und nicht übers Handy per Hotspot. Geht zwar auch, man muss sich aber nicht mehr Probleme machen als notwendig.


----------



## marioline (16. Juni 2022)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Ich synce aber auch nur zu Hause



Ja ich auch!


----------



## marioline (18. Juni 2022)

Warten hat nichts gebracht.. manchmal geht er dann aus und wieder an.. dann wieder sync... dann hängt er sich wieder auf.
Sigma geschrieben... Antwort ich soll ihn einschicken.. wird neu geflasht.


----------



## apfelpuree (21. Juni 2022)

Sigma ROX 11.1 Evo versus ROX 12

ich bin im Besitz eines ROX 12. Mal abgesehen von der mageren Akkulaufzeit bin ich ganz zufrieden. Trotzdem überlege ich mir, den 11.1 Evo zuzulegen. Was meint ihr: Ist das ein Abstieg oder nicht…?


----------



## Claudioc64 (21. Juni 2022)

apfelpuree schrieb:


> Sigma ROX 11.1 Evo versus ROX 12
> 
> ich bin im Besitz eines ROX 12. Mal abgesehen von der mageren Akkulaufzeit bin ich ganz zufrieden. Trotzdem überlege ich mir, den 11.1 Evo zuzulegen. Was meint ihr: Ist das ein Abstieg oder nicht…?


Ich habe es zu Weihnachten von meinem Sohn bekommen. echt super.


----------



## Claudioc64 (21. Juni 2022)

Verwenden Sie ROX 12 zum Tracking? Ich bekomme die Messungen falsch (wahrscheinlich, weil es bei niedriger Geschwindigkeit in eine kontinuierliche automatische Pause geht). Haben Sie eine Lösung (ohne die automatische Pause ausschließen zu müssen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langos1000HUF (21. Juni 2022)

apfelpuree schrieb:


> Sigma ROX 11.1 Evo versus ROX 12
> 
> ich bin im Besitz eines ROX 12. Mal abgesehen von der mageren Akkulaufzeit bin ich ganz zufrieden. Trotzdem überlege ich mir, den 11.1 Evo zuzulegen. Was meint ihr: Ist das ein Abstieg oder nicht…?


Ich würde sagen es kommt darauf an...

Wenn dir die detaillierte Kartendarstellung und Navigationsfunktionen wichtig sind, dann wäre es ein Abstieg, dass kann der 12 besser. Der 11.1 hat nur sehr rudimentäre Navigationsfunktionalität, das kann je nach Anwendungszweck ausreichend sein, muss es aber nicht. 

Außerdem kann man beim ROX 12 mehr Einstellungen und Konfigurationen am Gerät selbst vornehmen, während man beim 11.1 zwingend auf die Ride APP angewiesen ist. Das ist natürlich Geschmackssache was einem besser taugt. 

Wenn es nur um die Fahrtaufzeichnung und Darstellung der Werte geht sind beide Geräte im Grunde gleichauf. Vielleicht ist der 11.1 sogar etwas besser wenn es einem gefällt, dass man die Kacheln auf denen die Werte angezeigt werden mit bunten Hintergründen versehen kann. 

Aber alle Angaben ohne Gewähr, ich habe nur den Rox 12 und habe mich mit dem 11.1 nicht im Detail beschäftigt.


----------



## Bike_N_D (21. Juni 2022)

Claudioc64 schrieb:


> Verwenden Sie ROX 12 zum Tracking? Ich bekomme die Messungen falsch (wahrscheinlich, weil es bei niedriger Geschwindigkeit in eine kontinuierliche automatische Pause geht). Haben Sie eine Lösung (ohne die automatische Pause ausschließen zu müssen?


Klingt so, als wenn nur der Rox12 über GPS die Geschwindigkeit bekommt. Hast du einen Speedsensor verbunden? 
Ich habe auch Auto Pause und die springt nur an, wenn ich gar nicht mehr fahre. Ich habe allerdings einen Speedsensor gekoppelt, dieser liefert genauere Werte als nur das GPS.


----------



## marioline (21. Juni 2022)

Also bei mir geht auch Auto Pause rein wenn ich Steile Anstiege fahre und die Geschwindigkeit nur noch im einstelligen Bereich ist... geht aber dann wieder raus..


----------



## Claudioc64 (22. Juni 2022)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Klingt so, als wenn nur der Rox12 über GPS die Geschwindigkeit bekommt. Hast du einen Speedsensor verbunden?
> Ich habe auch Auto Pause und die springt nur an, wenn ich gar nicht mehr fahre. Ich habe allerdings einen Speedsensor gekoppelt, dieser liefert genauere Werte als nur das GPS.


An meinem Fahrrad habe ich die Sensoren am Rad. Das Problem ist, wenn ich es für Bergwanderungen verwende (trekking)


----------



## Bike_N_D (22. Juni 2022)

Claudioc64 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, wenn ich es für Bergwanderungen verwende (trekking)


Ah, sorry, wohl überlesen. Zum wandern hab ich ihn nur sehr selten benutzt, dazu hab ich ne garmin Uhr. Ich würde beim wandern die Auto Pause raus nehmen, die Geschwindigkeiten sind einfach geringer und die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher, dass er da ne Pause rein macht.


----------



## Toaster75 (22. Juni 2022)

@Claudioc64 
Selbst bei GPS Uhren muss man bei Bergtouren teilweise die Auto-Pause raus machen, gerade wenn GPS-Signal abgeschwächt ist oder man sich in einem sehr steilen Abschnitt befindet und seine Geo-Position kaum oder eher vertikal verändert.


----------



## apfelpuree (22. Juni 2022)

Langos1000HUF schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen es kommt darauf an...


ich bin hin und her gerissen, ob ich mich von meinem 12er verabschieden soll. Die Kartendarstellung ist für mich sekundär, wichtig sind mir (beim Fahren) die Navigationshinweise. Wenn letzteres beim 12er besser ist, bleibe ich beim 12er. Was mir nach wie vor Sorgen macht, ist die schwache Akkuleistung, die wird mit der Zeit auch nicht gerade besser werden. Und mich fasziniert beim 11.1 die Kompaktheit. Ob die Buttons bunt sind oder nicht, ist mir egal.


----------



## Langos1000HUF (22. Juni 2022)

apfelpuree schrieb:


> ich bin hin und her gerissen, ob ich mich von meinem 12er verabschieden soll. Die Kartendarstellung ist für mich sekundär, wichtig sind mir (beim Fahren) die Navigationshinweise.


Dann vielleicht einfach ein paar Testberichte zum 11.1 auf YouTube anschauen falls noch nicht geschehen und besonders aufs Thema Navigation achten. Und schau ob dir das reicht wenn es hauptsächlich darum geht. Der gps-radler hat bestimmt was dazu, DC Rainmaker und Konsorten wahrscheinlich auch. 

Wie gesagt, ich ich habe den 11.1 nicht und weiß deshalb nicht was die Navigationsfunktion da alles kann.


----------



## der_marv (22. Juni 2022)

apfelpuree schrieb:


> ich bin hin und her gerissen, ob ich mich von meinem 12er verabschieden soll. Die Kartendarstellung ist für mich sekundär, wichtig sind mir (beim Fahren) die Navigationshinweise. Wenn letzteres beim 12er besser ist, bleibe ich beim 12er. Was mir nach wie vor Sorgen macht, ist die schwache Akkuleistung, die wird mit der Zeit auch nicht gerade besser werden. Und mich fasziniert beim 11.1 die Kompaktheit. Ob die Buttons bunt sind oder nicht, ist mir egal.


Du musst bedenken dass auf dem 11er nur die Richtung mittels eines Pfeils angezeigt wird. 
Gibt es eine zweifache oder dreifache Gabelung wird es schwierig die richtige Abzweigung zu treffen, zumindest im Gelände. 

Beim Rennrad sieht es vermutlich anders aus. 

Ich hatte früher den alten ROX 11.
War ein schönes Gerät und die kompakte Größe top.
Aber aus dem oben genannten Grund bin ich auf den ROX 12 ausgewichen. 

Es gibt ja mittlerweile Ersatzakkus mit Stecker und der Umbau recht unkompliziert.


----------



## apfelpuree (22. Juni 2022)

der_marv schrieb:


> Du musst bedenken dass auf dem 11er nur die Richtung mittels eines Pfeils angezeigt wird.
> Gibt es eine zweifache oder dreifache Gabelung wird es schwierig die richtige Abzweigung zu treffen, zumindest im Gelände.


OK, dann doch lieber den ROX 12 behalten (und auf Version 13 warten...). Guter Hinweis, danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi1683 (4. Juli 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

Vielleicht ist es ja jemandem bekannt und er kann mir eine schnelle Lösung sagen, kurz vor meiner Alpentour 😅.

Heute morgen fiel mir auf, dass meine Sensoren spinnen, bzw. Sich nicht verbunden hatten.

Folgende Sensoren sind im Einsatz:

Herzfrequenz Sensor an der Brust 

Leistung und Kurbel am Pedalarm 

Geschwindigkeit an der Nabe

Fernbedienung

Noch nie gab es ein Problem damit. Heute morgen allerdings, war erst die Leistung nicht da und das Herz. Sensoren suchen, war wieder alles da, nur kein Wert bei Leistung. Herz ist dann auch nochmal ausgestiegen und kam dann wieder. Geschwindigkeit war nicht verbunden.

Sensoren Problem kann ich ausschließen, da ich diese zum Test während der Fahrt mit meiner Uhr verbunden habe.

Einzige Veränderung die ich gemacht habe war, eine GoPro Halterung aus Aluminium am Lenker zu befestigen, neben dem Sigma..... Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das einen Einfluss hat.
Firmware ist auf dem neuesten Stand und das war sie auch schon. Batterien sind Recht neu von den Sensoren.

Also Frage...... Hat jemand schonmal ein solches Phänomen nach Anbringung einer GoPro Halterung erlebt....falls es damit überhaupt zusammenhängt.


Danke euch
Gruß Michael


----------



## Langos1000HUF (4. Juli 2022)

Hast du die Batterien der Sensoren schon geprüft? Auch wenn du ein Sensorproblem eigentlich ausschließt wäre das ja das einfachste und schnellste was man kontrollieren kann bevor es dann evtl. kompliziert wird


----------



## Michi1683 (4. Juli 2022)

Langos1000HUF schrieb:


> Hast du die Batterien der Sensoren schon geprüft? Auch wenn du ein Sensorproblem eigentlich ausschließt wäre das ja das einfachste und schnellste was man kontrollieren kann bevor es dann evtl. kompliziert wird


Hi,

danke für die schnelle Reaktion.
Batterien tausche ich heute nochmal aus. Aber diese sind erst 1 Monat alt.

Gruß


----------



## Langos1000HUF (4. Juli 2022)

Ah sorry, den Satz muss ich wohl überlesen haben. Naja schaden kann es nicht nochmal die Batterien zu prüfen. Auch wenn es so natürlich etwas unwahrscheinlicher wird, dass es an den Batterien liegt.


----------



## up_und_down (4. Juli 2022)

… es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn es an der Aluminium Halterung liegt, Alu ist ein guter Leiter und kann je nach Lage zur Funkverbindung und Abschirmung des ROX zu Beeinträchtigungen führen. Probier mal den GoPro Halter möglichst weit weg vom ROX zu befestigen und möglichst auch so das er nicht in der direkten Linie zwischen ROX und Sensoren liegt  
Hoffe das hilt, viel Glück


----------



## Bike_N_D (4. Juli 2022)

Bezüglich Sensoren hatte ich auch mal kurz Probleme, scheinbar auch aus heiterem Himmel, ohne dass ich etwas verändert hatte. Ich habe nach erfolglosem synchronisieren die Sensoren dann aus d en Rox12 gelöscht und neu hinzugefügt. Seit dem geht's wieder. Vielleicht einfach das mal probieren.


----------



## Michi1683 (4. Juli 2022)

Also.....

Habe das Sigma Rox 12 aus und wieder angeschaltet. Also nichts verändert. Es geht wieder. Bin zwar froh das es funktioniert, aber das der Grund für die Störung fehlt mir und das nervt mich etwas. Aber gut.....

Also vorerst Entwarnung für alle GoPro Aluminium Halterung 😅


----------



## Rolli2609 (5. Juli 2022)

Hi, 
in der Sigma Ride App gibt es einen Punkt. "Sigma Sensoren Update".....
Ich weiß allerdings nicht, welche Sensoren da von Sigma updatefähig sind...?
vielleicht ist das noch mal was, was man probieren könnte, falls Problem erneut auftritt.

ansonsten würde ich dir auch das raten was @Bike_N_D geschrieben hat und/ oder mich mit der "Schnellsynchronisation" behelfen.

zu den Batterien nur noch: es sollten keine Billig No Name Knopfzellen sein.


----------



## Michi1683 (5. Juli 2022)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> Hi,
> in der Sigma Ride App gibt es einen Punkt. "Sigma Sensoren Update".....
> Ich weiß allerdings nicht, welche Sensoren da von Sigma updatefähig sind...?
> vielleicht ist das noch mal was, was man probieren könnte, falls Problem erneut auftritt.
> ...


Hi,

Danke 👍😀


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hispanic (7. Juli 2022)

Soeben festgestellt: Kartenaktualisierungen verfügbar.


----------



## Langos1000HUF (10. Juli 2022)

Kurze Frage:
Kann man den Rox während einer Ausfahrt bei laufender Aufzeichnung problemlos mit einer Powerbank laden oder gibt es etwas zu beachten? Nicht das der Rox dann denkt er wurde an einen PC angeschlossen und wechselt in den Datenübertragungsmodus oder so etwas.

Danke


----------



## Matthias0507 (11. Juli 2022)

Hallo Langos1000HUF, funktioniert problemlos. Hab ich schon öfters gemacht.


----------



## maxtom73 (16. Juli 2022)

Kann es sein das der Rox 12 eingestellt wird weil man ihn nirgends mehr neu kau kann ?


----------



## Bike_N_D (17. Juli 2022)

maxtom73 schrieb:


> Kann es sein das der Rox 12 eingestellt wird weil man ihn nirgends mehr neu kau kann ?


Es war mal die Rede davon, dass Sigma an nem Nachfolger des 12er arbeitet. Ob da dieses Jahr noch was kommt wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Langos1000HUF (17. Juli 2022)

Auf eine ähnliche Frage noch gar nicht so lange her hieß es hier von Sigma, der Rox 12 sei weiterhin käuflich erwerblich. Und es wurde auch schon mehrfach angedeutet, dass ein Nachfolger kommen soll. 
Spekulation von mir: Die Händler verkaufen nur noch die Lagerbestände ab und wollen (bzw. können) nichts mehr nach bestellen, weil die intern den neuen Produktkatalog kennen und davon vorbestellen. 



Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Ob da dieses Jahr noch was kommt wage ich zu bezweifeln.


Das scheint in der Tat fraglich. Eigentlich wäre die Eurobike ein guter Zeitpunkt gewesen was neues zumindest vor zustellen. Aber da kam ja (noch) nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langos1000HUF (17. Juli 2022)

Übrigens bin ich dann am Freitag eine lange Tour gefahren und habe die Powerbank gar nicht gebraucht (danke nochmals für die Antwort @Matthias0507 ). Vom vollen Akku waren am Ende noch 6% übrig. Gesamtfahrzeit inkl. Pausen ca. 9:15h, 3 Sensoren gekoppelt, Displayhelligkeit auf null und bis auf die letzten 20km durchgehend die Navigation benutzt. Damit kann man zufrieden sein oder?


----------



## Matthias0507 (17. Juli 2022)

Hört sich doch sehr gut an. War gestern auch 5 Std unterwegs. Kurz vor Schluss kamm die Akkuwarnung. Weiß jemand ob die Tour weg ist wenn man nicht vorher speichert?
Mein Rox stürzt beim abstecken des Ladegeräts oft ab. Es geht soweit dass man alle Daten neu eingeben muss. Die Daten von Komoot behält er aber?


----------



## Langos1000HUF (17. Juli 2022)

Matthias0507 schrieb:


> Kurz vor Schluss kamm die Akkuwarnung. Weiß jemand ob die Tour weg ist wenn man nicht vorher speichert?


Ganz weg ist die Tour dann nicht, da wird schon etwas automatisch gespeichert. Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob in regelmäßigen Abständen automatisch zwischengespeichert wird oder ob der Rox dann selbständig speichert in dem Moment bevor der Akku leer läuft. 

Das basiert jetzt auf den Erfahrungen mit der von Sigma empfohlenen Akkukalibrierungsprozedur habe. Da starte ich auch Trainingsaufzeichnungen auf der Fensterbank bei voller Displayhelligkeit um den Akku schneller leer laufen zu lassen. Und wenn ich nachher den Speicher durch schaue sind die Aufzeichnungen da auch gespeichert. 

Aber riskieren würde ich es natürlich trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Matthias0507 (17. Juli 2022)

Hallo Langos1000HUF, danke für die Info. Werd beim nächsten Mal ne Powerbank mitnehmen bzw. besorg ich mir ein USB Kabel zwischen Kiox und Rox.


----------



## Hispanic (17. Juli 2022)

Das sich der Rox 12 beim Laden irgendwie abschießt wenn man das Kabel zieht und er noch an ist, ist scheinbar eine Macke. Ist mir einmal passiert-auch alle Daten weg. Ich lade daher nur wenn er aus ist. Klar ist das keine Option während der Tour, das verstehe ich.

Hier im Forum hatte der Sigma Support mal angekündigt, dass es einen Nachfolger in Q2 oder Q3 geben soll.
Die Eurobike wäre natürlich ein idealer Zeitpunkt gewesen.
Vielleicht haben Lieferenengpässe zu Produktionsstaus geführt. Dann könnte ich verstehen weshalb man den Start verschiebt. So ein Desaster wie bei der PS5 will ja auch niemand.
Oder man programmiert und programmiert, testet ausgiebig und haut die Bugs aus dem 12er gnadenlos raus, was ja auch ein Muss ist.

Insgesamt bin ich mit dem 12er immer noch zufrieden. Gerade lerne ich erst auch die Daten eines Powermeters zu schätzen. Mit Nutzung von App, Cloud und Data Center ist auch umfangreiche Trainingsauswertung möglich.
Insofern brauche ich jetzt nicht zwingend sofort einen Nachfolger.
Lieber ordentlich.

Beste Grüße


----------



## MartinBergauf (17. Juli 2022)

Kann mir nach dem schmalen Tischfeuerwerk an neuen Radcomputern von Sigma nicht vorstellen das für Rox12 noch was vernünftiges kommt. Entweder es kommt ein neues Flaggschiff oder der Abstand der zu den Marktführern da ist wird noch größer. Ich persönlich tendiere zu einem Bryton.


----------



## MartinBergauf (17. Juli 2022)

Habe am Freitag den hier diskutierten und vorgeschlagenen Akku eingebaut und erfolgreich in Betrieb genommen. Der Original hat jetzt urplötzlich von einer Fahrt zur nächsten die Grätsche gemacht, Gekauft 04/2019. Der Akku ist aber 02/2018 gefertigt worden, rumliegen ist eben auch nicht das ideal für einen LiO .
Anbei eine Reparaturanleitung, quick and dirty und ohne Gewähr . Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Langos1000HUF (17. Juli 2022)

MartinBergauf schrieb:


> Kann mir nach dem schmalen Tischfeuerwerk an neuen Radcomputern von Sigma nicht vorstellen das für Rox12 noch was vernünftiges kommt. Entweder es kommt ein neues Flaggschiff oder der Abstand der zu den Marktführern da ist wird noch größer. Ich persönlich tendiere zu einem Bryton.


Ich meine das hat Sigma auch hier schon durchklingen lassen das für den Rox 12 nicht mehr großartig was kommt. Wahrscheinlich war das Firmwareupdate von Anfang des Jahres auch das letzte, es sei denn der Komootlogin geht nochmal kaputt bevor der Rox 12 Nachfolger auf den Markt kommt. 

OT: Ist bei Bryton aber nicht das Problem, dass die Flaggschiffmodelle (immer noch?) nicht offiziell auf dem deutschen Markt erhältlich sind? Und den 750 finde ich nur halbgar wenn man da für den vollen Funktionsumfang permanent das Handy mit Internetempfang verbunden haben muss.


----------



## Matthias0507 (26. Juli 2022)

Hallo Leute, ich hab heute in meinem Rox 12 einen neuen Akku eingebaut.
Auch wenn er noch ca 5 Std durchgehalten hat. Meinen Rox hatte ich im Juni 2020 gekauft. Ich hab genauso wie andere geschrieben einen Akku von Juni 2018 drin? Er schaut auch schon ein wenig aufgebläht aus. Werd Mal die Folie entfernen und nachschauen.
Leider war der gekaufte ebenfalls ca 1mm zu breit und musste was abschleifen.
Werd den Rox beobachten und euch mitteilen.
Grüße Matthias


----------



## Matthias0507 (30. Juli 2022)

Hallo an alle, erste Info nach dem Akkuwechsel. War heute 6 Stunden unterwegs. Restkapazität 44 Prozent.
Schalte das Wlan vor Tourbeginn immer aus. Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinBergauf (30. Juli 2022)

Matthias0507 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle, erste Info nach dem Akkuwechsel. War heute 6 Stunden unterwegs. Restkapazität 44 Prozent.
> Schalte das Wlan vor Tourbeginn immer aus. Grüße


Ziemlich genau das Gleiche Ergebnis bei mir auch. Mit Navigation. Etwas Kapazität wird er noch aufbauen. Habe alle Möglichkeiten zum Strom sparen an bzw aus. WLAN sowieso,Töne, dunkler Hintergrund, Display Beleuchtung auf 30sec oder ganz aus.


----------



## Matthias0507 (30. Juli 2022)

Hört sich doch gut an.
Ich glaub bei mir ist die Hintergrundbeleuchtung dauerhaft an.
Muss Mal nachschauen.


----------



## Resimilchkuh (12. August 2022)

An all die Akkugeplagten:
Wer hat denn auch nochmal den Leerlauftest in letzter Zeit oder nach Akkuwechsel durchgeführt?

Ich hatte ja eigentlich Glück und ein recht stabil laufendes Exemplar und auch immer recht gute Akkulaufzeiten von 12-18 Std (reine Aufzeichnung, meist 10 Datenfelder, automatische Helligkeit und 3-4 gekoppelte Sensoren). 

Nach 4 zumeist zufriedenen Jahren (1 prophylaktischer Akkutausch vor etwa 2 Jahren) und keiner Aussicht auf einen Nachfolger, bin ich dann beim Edge 1040 solar schwach geworden (hab ihn zum Preis des non-solar bekommen), da der Rox bei langen Touren eben schon nach 9-10 Std auf unter 20% Akku war. 
Ich wollte aber nochmal den Leerlauftest starten, um bei einem etwaigen Verkauf des Rox Aussagen über die Laufzeit machen zu können.

Die letzten 3 Aktivitäten sind das Ergebnis    An verschiedenen Fensterbänken in der Wohnung aufgenommen, um ggf. Unterschiede beim GPS Empfang als Einfluss auszuschließen.
Die ersten beiden mit 25 h und 19h waren bei automatischer Helligkeit, der letzte mit 18h bei ca. 40% fix eingestellt, Display immer an. Ansonsten 10 Datenfelder Ansicht und keine Sensoren, Autopause auf "aus"

Ich hatte eh´ immer schon das Gefühl, dass die letzten paar Prozent sehr lange halten und habe versucht, hier etwas drauf zu achten. Bei Versuch 1 habe ich das nicht ganz geschafft, bei 2 und 3 lief das Ding mindestens 8h bei einer Akkuanzeige von 1% 

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob das bei anderen auch so ist und wie das ggf. im "echten" Einsatz auf Tour abweicht. Da habe ich immer vorher auf Batteriesparen gesetzt und das Display abgeschaltet, um ja die Aufzeichnung komplett zu haben.


----------



## Langos1000HUF (5. September 2022)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine Aktivität wiederherzustellen, die man nach dem stoppen aus Versehen gelöscht statt gespeichert hat? Ich nehme an da habe ich wohl Pech gehabt, im Gerätespeicher im Aktivitätenordner habe ich jedenfalls nichts gefunden.


----------



## Bike_N_D (5. September 2022)

Langos1000HUF schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine Aktivität wiederherzustellen, die man nach dem stoppen aus Versehen gelöscht statt gespeichert hat? Ich nehme an da habe ich wohl Pech gehabt, im Gerätespeicher im Aktivitätenordner habe ich jedenfalls nichts gefunden.


Ich denke auch, dass du da leider Pech gehabt hast. Es gäbe da noch die Möglichkeit der Wiederherstellung der Daten via Recovery Tools am PC. Sollten die Daten geschrieben werden auf den internen Speicher, so kann es sein, dass da noch was zu retten ist. Einfach mal versuchen.


----------



## Rolli2609 (6. September 2022)

wenn alle Stricke reißen, eine manuelle Aktivität. 
besser als nix, so wird zumindest die Aktivität als solche berücksichtigt und die Wochen/ Monats/ Jahres km stimmen halbwegs


----------



## Wahnwitz (4. Oktober 2022)

Sigma hat es doch tatsächlich geschafft eine aktuelle Version vom DataCenter bereit zu stellen 👍🏻
5.9.0  --> https://sigma-download.com/ Installation klappt auf dem Mac jetzt.

Auf dem Rox12 gibt es aktualisierte Karten 👍🏻


----------



## Nordlicht-SH (4. Oktober 2022)

Kann beides bestätigen! Danke Sigma


----------



## Guzzi_Guido (5. Oktober 2022)

Mein Rox zeigt kein Kartenupdate an? Ich versuche es heute Abend noch mal.
Gibt es etwas Neues zum Nachfolger (Zeitrahmen)? Meinn Akku wird leider nicht besser ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guzzi_Guido (5. Oktober 2022)

Mein Rox zeigt kein Kartenupdate an? Ich versuche es heute Abend noch mal.
Gibt es etwas Neues zum Nachfolger (Zeitrahmen)? Mein Akku wird leider nicht besser ...


----------



## andikue (5. Oktober 2022)

Ich warte auch auf den bereits hier angekündigten Nachfolger.
Alle anderen Hersteller haben bereits geliefert - Wahoo den neuen ELEMNT Roam V2, Garmin den neuen Edge 1040\1040 Solar. Hammerhead den neuen Karoo 2.

Wann gibts News zum neuen Sigma Topmodell???

Der jetzige Rox 12.0 hat jetzt immerhin schon über 4 Jahre auf dem Buckel - mit dem Charme eines Smartphones aus den 90ern.


----------



## Langos1000HUF (7. Oktober 2022)

Wenn nicht zufällig doch noch jemand auf der z.B. Eurobike oder sonst wo hinter vorgehaltener Hand ein paar exklusive Neuigkeiten erfahren konnte und hier teilen kann/will/darf?
Ansonsten ist es schon ziemlich ruhig geworden um die von @SIGMA-Support groß angekündigte Produktoffensive...


----------



## Wahnwitz (7. Oktober 2022)

Sigma hat seine Webseite neu aufgesetzt und da taucht der Rox12 jetzt unter Altbestand auf.
Aber von der Produktoffensive habe ich nicht gelesen 🙄


----------



## andikue (7. Oktober 2022)

für Q2 2022 war die Ankündigung eines Nachfolgers bereits ausgegeben worden. Das Q2 ist seit 30. Juni aber ohne irgendetwas verstrichen.
Es wurde eine Produktoffensive mit jeder Menge Überraschungen innerhalb der nächsten 12 Monate in Aussicht gestellt - die 12 Monate seit der Ankündigung im August 2022 ebenfalls kommentarlos verstrichen.
Eine Community bzw. Fanboys hält man anders treu bei der Stange.

Einziger Wermutstropfen: Es ist jetzt Winter und ich hoffe dass zumindest bis Anfang der Saison 2023 ein Release des ROX12.0 Nachfolgers war und dieser auch in den Läden bereits lieferbar ist.
Ich bin ROX12.0 Besitzer der ersten Stunde und habe jede Menge schöne Touren mit dem Gerät gefahren. Aber langsam wird es ür die nächste Bikesaison wirklich Zeit für etwas neues.


----------



## Resimilchkuh (7. Oktober 2022)

Ja, ist wirklich schade. Bin ebenfalls vom Start weg mit dem 12er unterwegs gewesen und hab lange gehofft, dass endlich was kommt. Da so gar nichts kam und der große Konkurrent nachgelegt hat, hab ich mir das mal angesehen. 

Fazit, noch ne dicke Schippe mehr Geld, aber Funktionalität und vor allem Akkulaufzeit sind schon sehr fein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langos1000HUF (7. Oktober 2022)

andikue schrieb:


> für Q2 2022 war die Ankündigung eines Nachfolgers bereits ausgegeben worden. Das Q2 ist seit 30. Juni aber ohne irgendetwas verstrichen.


Nicht ganz. Kam nicht um die Zeit irgendwann relativ still die Neuauflage der ganzen einfacheren Tachos unterhalb des Rox 2? Ist aber natürlich nicht das was wir alle erwarten.

Es ist ja verständlich, dass man sich zu erst um die Produkte kümmert von denen man sich am meisten Umsatz verspricht. Aber ich kann mich nur anschließen, ist schon schade das immer noch nichts konkretes bekannt ist. 

Dabei braucht es ja m.M.n. nicht mal viel: gleiche Displaygröße in einem kompakteren Gehäuse, deutlich mehr Akkulaufzeit, mehr interner Speicher oder richtige Integration der SD Karte, flüssige und stabile Software, Unterstützung der aktuellen Standards. 
Softwareseitig vielleicht noch so was wie climb pro, dass konnten die Konkurrenten ja mittlerweile auch nachbauen. Dafür lieber die Zeit und Ressourcen für solche Eigenentwicklungen wie "Draw my Route" sparen (Hat das überhaupt jemand mal benutzt?), die zwar nett gemeint sind aber durch etablierte Drittanbieter (komoot, strava etc.) sowieso obsolet sind.


----------



## andikue (7. Oktober 2022)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 17519570"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @glanzhuegel,
> 
> wie bereits vom User @Resimilchkuh geschrieben, kann der ROX 12.0 SPORT noch gekauft werden.
> 
> ...


hier ist die Ankündigung für Q2/2022 - VORAUSSICHTLICH


----------



## Langos1000HUF (7. Oktober 2022)

Ah stimmt, hast recht. Den Post hatte ich gar nicht mehr in Erinnerung


----------



## Greatdisaster (7. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe mittlerweile ein Garmin 1040 nachdem bei meinem Rox12 die Nasen für den Halter abgebrochen waren. 
Das ist einerseits ein bekanntes Problem bei schweren Radcomputern wie dem Rox12 oder Garmin 1030 aber ich konnte es im Nachhinein mit einem Reparatursatz von Aliexpress und 2k Kleber reparieren. 

Ich hätte ungesehen sofort den Nachfolger vom Rox12 gekauft wenn, ja wenn die Akkulaufzeit deutlich besser gewesen wäre. Ich hätte auch einen deutlich höheren Preis bezahlt denn schließlich kostet der Garmin 1040 auch ein Vermögen !
Die Software auf dem Rox12 ist deutlich besser und logischer als beim teurem Garmin.

Ich fahre im Sommer Rennrad und nach einer 350km RTF war der Garmin noch zu 79% (!!!) voll und dabei die ganze Zeit Display und Beleuchtung an.
Der Rox12 wäre leer gewesen und wenn ich Pech gehabt hätte, dann hätte er einen Reset gemacht beim anstöpseln einer Powerbank denn das habe ich auch erlebt.

Kein Ahnung was bei Sigma los ist aber vielleicht gibt es Probleme bei der Entwicklung eines Nachfolgers oder Sigma sieht keine Möglichkeit mehr Gewinn zu machen mit einem Nachfolger.

Das ist sehr Schade denn eines muss ich Sigma lassen, der Support war bisher der beste, der absolut beste den ich jemals bei einer Firma erlebt habe aber das hilft nichts wenn man kein Produkt hat.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (10. Oktober 2022)

Hallo an @Greatdisaster , Hallo @All, 

wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck an einem Nachfolger des ROX12.0 SPORT. Aufgrund der aktuellen Situation welche weltweit herrscht bitten wir euch noch um etwas Geduld diesbezüglich. Ihr könnt euch sicher sein das bei uns im Haus alles möglich getan wird, um den Nachfolger schnellstmöglich zu veröffentlichen.

Liebe Grüße euer SIGMA SPORT TEAM


----------



## Speckies (27. Dezember 2022)

Hallo in die Runde ->
Mein Rox12 hat wohl gestern die 1h Regenschauerfahrt am Ende nicht überlebt.
Er lässt sich jetzt einfach nicht mehr starten. Auch das Drücken der beiden Buttons gleichzeitig zeigt keine Reaktion.
Beim Versuch den Akku nachzuladen, kommt das Display kurz hoch und dann wird es wieder dunkel.
Dieser Prozess wiederholt sich in einer Endlosschleife im 2Sekunden Rhythmus.

Habt Ihr eine Idee wie ich das Gerät wieder zum Leben erwecke ..??
Öffnen und längere Zeit trocknen ..??

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Basstler_Bln (27. Dezember 2022)

Tach,

eine konkrete Idee - nicht wirklich ... Trotz reichlich Sauerwetter Fahrten ist meiner bisher nie abgesoffen.

Ansonsten das 'übliche' Vorgehen bei Wasserschäden -> in einen Beutel voll Reis min. 24h einlagern und hoffen das er ohne weiter Schäden wieder trocknet.
Idealerweise ohne Akku im Gerät, was aber beim Rox nicht ohne weiteres möglich ist (Garantie Verlust + mögliche Folgeschäden).

Viel Glück ! (nicht sarkastisch gemeint 

Sebastian


----------



## Resimilchkuh (27. Dezember 2022)

War denn irgendwie eine der Klappen offen? An sich sollte der Regenfahrten ja unbeschadet überstehen. Meiner hat das jedenfalls klaglos getan, auch mehrstündig im "Jungehunderegen".

Vielleicht hat zufällig der Akku einfach seinen Geist aufgegeben.

Öffnen und Akku rausnehmen/tauschen ist kein Hexenwerk. Gibt es überhaupt noch Geräte mit Garantie? Der wird doch seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr verkauft.


----------



## Basstler_Bln (27. Dezember 2022)

Resimilchkuh schrieb:


> ...
> Öffnen und Akku rausnehmen/tauschen ist kein Hexenwerk. Gibt es überhaupt noch Geräte mit Garantie? Der wird doch seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr verkauft.


Ich habe das nur als standard Disclaimer geschrieben - nicht jeder hat ein Händchen beim Zerlegen von elektronischen Gadgets und sollte es im Zweifel lieber erstmal lassen.

Wenn dann nun auch diverse Trocknungstechniken nichts bringen sollten, kann man final immer noch das Ding zerlegen, weil kaputter wird es nicht mehr.

Edit:
Denke bei einem unangetasteten Rox ist Sigma eher dabei kulant Hilfe zu leisten, als wenn der schon zerlegt wurde.


----------



## Speckies (27. Dezember 2022)

Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Ich habe das nur als standard Disclaimer geschrieben - nicht jeder hat ein Händchen beim Zerlegen von elektronischen Gadgets und sollte es im Zweifel lieber erstmal lassen.
> 
> Wenn dann nun auch diverse Trocknungstechniken nichts bringen sollten, kann man final immer noch das Ding zerlegen, weil kaputter wird es nicht mehr.
> 
> ...


Danke für den Hinweis. Den Accu habe ich vor 9 Monaten schon selbst getauscht und war sehr begeistert von der neuen Performance & Ausdauer. Vermute das Nässe über die Verschlusskappe eingedrungen ist und der Accu Feuchtigkeit gezogen hat. Werde das Gerät somit öffnen und diverse Trockentechnik anwenden. Zur Not tausche ich den Accu nochmal.
Austausch bei Sigma gegen B-Ware kostet 190 Euronen. Das ist mit Blick auf ein Auslaufmodell zu viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basstler_Bln (27. Dezember 2022)

Ah, ok ... na dann schleunigst den Akku raus nehmen und in eine Beutel mit Reis, zubinden und abwarten.
Reis zieht richtig gut Wasser bzw. Feuchtigkeit !

Edit:
Der Akku kann mit zum Reis - es geht hauptsächlich darum, das die feuchte Elektronik nicht weiter 'bestromt' wird.


----------



## Speckies (27. Dezember 2022)

Basstler_Bln schrieb:


> Ah, ok ... na dann schleunigst den Akku raus nehmen und in eine Beutel mit Reis, zubinden und abwarten.
> Reis zieht richtig gut Wasser bzw. Feuchtigkeit !
> 
> Edit:
> Der Akku kann mit zum Reis - es geht hauptsächlich darum, das die feuchte Elektronik nicht weiter 'bestromt' wird.


👍


----------



## Seppele (Montag um 18:49)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich bin neu hier, sorry . Ich bin auf der Suche nach dem richtigen Akku, nachdem mein Rox 12 jetzt leider immer öfter schlapp macht... Hat mir wer nen Tip, wo ich den richtigen Akku herbekomme? Dank euch und guten Start ins neue Jahr!


----------



## Matthias0507 (Montag um 19:42)

Hallo Seppele, hier ein Link. 
Mit Google Suche bekommst ihn günstiger.
TECHTEK akku Kompatibel mit [Crestron] TSR-310, TSR-310 Handheld Touch Screen Remote Ersetzt 6508588, für TSR-310-BTP FBA https://amzn.eu/d/hPa1ZFu
Musste aber auch am Gehäuse innen ca 1mm abschleifen.
Einige Seite zurück gibt's ne Anleitung.
Viel Erfolg. Zum entsorgen ist er viel zu Schade.
Grüße Matthias


----------



## Seppele (Montag um 20:16)

Matthias0507 schrieb:


> Hallo Seppele, hier ein Link.
> Mit Google Suche bekommst ihn günstiger.
> TECHTEK akku Kompatibel mit [Crestron] TSR-310, TSR-310 Handheld Touch Screen Remote Ersetzt 6508588, für TSR-310-BTP FBA https://amzn.eu/d/hPa1ZFu
> Musste aber auch am Gehäuse innen ca 1mm abschleifen.
> ...


Hi Matthias, 
Top, danke dir für die schnelle Rückmeldung! Grüße Seppele


----------

